# GTX 600 Series Unlocked Voltage Bios' downloads and tools.



## General123

*DISCLAIMER
Do at your own risk! I am NOT responsible if anything goes wrong! Although nothing should.*
All Credit for creating this mod goes to Saltius and Mavke over at mkvtech for finding and releasing this mod to the public. A BIG thank you to CrazyNutz for creating KGB and V3DT for creating his online 600 Series Firmware Modifier!

Please do not PM me on how to do this, there are guides here for a reason, and all I will do is tell you to read the OP.









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




It is actually 1.23v confirmed on volt meters.


I need to update this one, my score is much higher now. From just going over to the 306 drivers I gained .2 fps in heaven. and I was able to clock some more.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4277324



*Mod your own bios!*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Option #1: *KGB* Difficulty: *Moderate*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Thank you to [email protected] for making this!
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?284014-KGB-Kepler-BIOS-Editor-Unlocker
Quote:


> KGB - Kepler BIOS Editor/Unlocker
> KGB (Kepler Golden BIOS) Is an Nvidia Kepler BIOS Editor/Unlocker program I have written. Enjoy
> 
> KGB supports: GTX690, GTX680, GTX670, GTX660Ti, GTX660OEM and GTX660.
> 
> Instructions: KGB is a console application, you must use it from a command prompt in windows. Start menu then type cmd, then cd to the folder containing kgb.
> You will need to extract your bios from your card with this version of GPU-Z http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/at...2&d=1344772659
> When you are done modding your bios you will need to flash it back to your card with nvflash.
> 
> Usage Example 1: kgb.exe your_bios.rom
> This will display info from the bios.
> 
> Usage Example 2: kgb.exe your_bios.rom unlock
> This will unlock your BIOS. Make sure you have a backup of your original BIOS file!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> By default it will unlock to 150% Power, Voltage 1.1875v (1.2125v On Boost, only on GK104?), and Fan Range to 30% - 100% (You can now define these values in the kgb.cfg file)
> 
> NOTICE: When you unlock the bios your card WILL boost higher, It may boost past stable. If you have any overclocks set then it WILL very likely boost past stable.
> Remove your overclock settings (from precision, afterburner, etc..) then try again. If it's still unstable you may have to underclock the base a bit.
> 
> WARNING: KGB works on all the bios files I have so far. However that's not to say it will work on yours. Make sure to look at the output of KGB after you unlock,
> If something looks fishy do not flash it. If something goes wrong I take no responsibility. Use at your own risk!!!
> 
> Download:
> LATEST: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ouhpkeq5m4n6vn5/kgb_0.6.0.zip
> 
> OLD: https://www.dropbox.com/s/vrunxuq03vj0m5y/kgb_0.5.zip
> 
> Revision History
> Version 0.6
> -Added config option to change the max boost frequency.
> -Added EXPERIMENTAL option to preserve the original checksum.
> -Added fixes for some bios that KGB was not playing nice with.
> 
> Version 0.5
> -Added support for GTX690
> -Added fix_checksum option (if you only wan't to fix the checksum and not change any other values supply "fix_checksum" as the parameter rather than "unlock")
> -Added kgb.cfg file. You can change the values in this file to customize your unlock values fan, voltage, power.
> 
> Version a0.4
> -Added support for 660 OEM
> -Added extra error checking





Option #2: *V3DT online bios editor* Difficulty: *Easy*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.v3dt.com/nvidia/600/ < the site, simply follow the on screen instructions and flash with firestorm or Nvflash.
The thread:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.overclock.net/t/1340182/online-600-series-firmware-modifier-version-0-6/50#post_18895955









Things to do before the flash:

Reset your overclocked settings in all programs you use.
Reinstall NV drivers with clean install(not necessary but some people have had to)
For sli setups use the following commands


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



For GPU1: nvflash --index=0 -4 -5 -6 nameofurbios.rom

For GPU2: nvflash --index=1 -4 -5 -6 nameofurbios2.rom



*The all in one flash tool*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> DISCLAIMER
> Do at your own risk! I am NOT responsible if anything goes wrong! Although nothing should.
> All Credit for creating this mod goes to Saltius and Mavke over at mkvtech for finding and releasing this mod to the public. A BIG thank you to CrazyNutz for creating KGB and V3DT for creating his online 600 Series Firmware Modifier!
> 
> Hello, this is General123 and I have made this quick and easy batch file to help people flash their cards faster. All you have to do is make sure your modified .rom is named
> "X.rom" and in the same folder as the other files provided. Simply click the "RUN" file and a command windows will pop up running two commands, the first "Nvflash --protectoff", this is to insure NVFLASH has the ability to right to the entire card. The next command is "Nvflash -4 -5 -6 X.rom" this will flash the modified bios, or any bios with the name "X.rom" to the card. Enjoy! I hope this makes life easier when flashing.


 Flash tool.zip 320k .zip file




*The all in one backup tool*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Hello, this is General123 and I have made this quick and easy batch file to help people backup their bios'. Just click the RUN file and that is all!


 Backup tool.zip 320k .zip file




*My personal favorite flash guide*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2133/NVFlash_5.118_for_Windows.html
Download that and extract it into a folder, in that folder also make sure you have your modded bios, for reference I will be calling it "X.rom" you can rename it to that to keep this more simple..

Shift+ Right click in the folder and click "open command window in here" then type the following commands in order.

Nvflash --protectoff

Nvflash -4 -5 -6 X.rom

That should be all it should go as planned and reboot and you should be modded.



*Flash guide with KGB*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevman17*
> 
> I used the BIOS editor with nice results. Got another 40mhz on the Core, boosting up to 1241 MHz .
> This is a much better option than the BIOS's listed on the front page, as the GPU retains down-clocking to save power. Also, fan speed is unlocked up to 100% and the card hasn't gotten above 64C. Nvidia should have let us do this all along.
> For those looking to try it, here is a mini guide extracted from a bunch of others including the front page by General123, for what I feel is the easiest way to perform the BIOS edit.
> 1.) Download the BIOS Editor.
> 2.) Use GPUZ to extract your VGA bios, and make a copy into the KGB folder, and a backup elsewhere.
> 3.) Hold Shift + Right Click in the KGB folder.
> 4.) Select "Open Command Window Here"
> 5.) In the command promp, type "kgb.exe [Your Saved Bios Name].rom unlock"
> 6.) Download FireStorm and install it. (The install screens are in another language, just keep clicking where the "Yes/Accept" button normally is.
> 7.) Run Firestorm, click on the "BIOS" button, locate your modded bios that is in the KGB folder, and flash it.
> 8.) Restart, enjoy!






*How to make a bootable USB*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



You need:

HP format tool > http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=197
Your modded bios
NVflash> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2165/NVFlash_5.127.html
Win98 boot files> http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=196
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Alright
> 
> Step by step here, this is exactly how I do it,.
> This is how we do it it's Friday night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now boot from the flash drive.
> 
> Run the commands below, of course replace the bios name with your own.
> Post back any errors you encounter.






*Flash guide with DOS*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Credits to nascasho for making the video



http://www.mediafire.com/?3f5w5g8hwfm0cd3
Enjoy guys



*Questions and answers*

*Is this risky?*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



There is a certain degree of risk in everything, but really not very much.



*Why should I mod my bios?*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Because you gain more performance! Duh











*Does anyone know if it is safe to be running at 1.212V on boost as an everyday overclock? How much would this decrease lifespan?*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



It's safe enough. I have been running it since thread date and my card is still chugging along just fine. As for life span no one can really say because the card has not been out long enough to say.



*Can I use a 670 FTW bios on my reference 670(applies to any other question like this, not just reference cards and FTW bios')*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Of course you can, but there is no point in doing so. Modding your own bios is easy, and is just a better idea.


Will be adding more latter.


----------



## General123

Post feed back of how your experience with the bios' are please. Be sure to tell me if you have any issues as well


----------



## lacrossewacker

Dam i have a 670 FTW...but i'm not sure if i should do this or not!!

Void warranty?

can you run Heaven 3.0
1080p AAx8 Extreme settings









Want to see performance!!!


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Dam i have a 670 FTW...but i'm not sure if i should do this or not!!
> Void warranty?
> can you run Heaven 3.0
> 1080p AAx8 Extreme settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to see performance!!!


K!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> K!


Sweet thanks! Btw I see you're from fort hood. My brother is there now finishing up his 4 years in another 5 months time


----------



## RobsM6S

I sure hope a certain somebody who gave me hell about all of this see's this thread, LOL.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Sweet thanks! Btw I see you're from fort hood. My brother is there now finishing up his 4 years in another 5 months time


That's pretty cool man! Heaven maxed out is annoying I keep crashing at the like second to last stage >_< and the thing is the benchmark is so long lol.
Ill update this post after this run it should be solid. My old max core clock in heaven was only 1283, lets see what we get (Hint i've been getting a 20-60mhz increase in games







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobsM6S*
> 
> I sure hope a certain somebody who gave me hell about all of this see's this thread, LOL.


Yeah I saw that don't know what he was thinking.. lol. It very clearly increases the voltage.


----------



## RobsM6S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Yeah I saw that don't know what he was thinking.. lol. It very clearly increases the voltage.


He had nothing better to do than to run his mouth and tell me how stupid I was and now he is eating crow so I dont expect he will pop into this thread anytime soon.

I dispise folks who assume we have nothing better to do than to make crap up or lie about our GPU temps. Anyway, nice result and congrats!


----------



## General123

Okay I got mad about it crashing over and over in stage 18ish so I just lowered the clocks alot to 1304, which is still a 21mhz increase I can get more for sure, but I want to try out different benchmarks(And break 11k in 3dmark11







)

Not sure if this is good or bad TBH dont see many people run it maxed out.


----------



## spinejam

Nice!


----------



## lacrossewacker

That is very good! On mine i can get 50fps, with 100% fan and 1280ish boost with roughly 7000 on memory


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> That is very good! On mine i can get 50fps, with 100% fan and 1280ish boost with roughly 7000 on memory


Oh well then great! Cant wait to see what I get when I put some more time into these clocks


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

So this will be about 1.23v in real time voltage measurements. Congrats on the higher voltage cap!


----------



## RobsM6S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Okay I got mad about it crashing over and over in stage 18ish so I just lowered the clocks alot to 1304, which is still a 21mhz increase I can get more for sure, but I want to try out different benchmarks(And break 11k in 3dmark11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Not sure if this is good or bad TBH dont see many people run it maxed out.


Yeah the average is about 40-50mhz more on the core after the flash and that score is great for 1304 on the core.


----------



## General123

I just broke 11k!

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/4027562
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> So this will be about 1.23v in real time voltage measurements. Congrats on the higher voltage cap!


Thanks! Mr.Highest 3dmark score ever


----------



## General123

I can now run BF3 at 1313, which is you know, a 73mhz step up







from 1240(my old max in BF3). I am so glad too every bit helps running a single card on a 120hz monitor.


----------



## lacrossewacker

What percent do you run your fan at? Before I had mine at about 60% to keep it in the 60-65C temp range


----------



## General123

I game with headphones so I could run it at 80% all the time


----------



## deafboy

Things are going to get interesting


----------



## Xp0c

just got my modded bios for my Dual Fan Galaxy GTX 670!
Will test after a bit.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Things are going to get interesting


You know it haha








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xp0c*
> 
> just got my modded bios for my Dual Fan Galaxy GTX 670!
> Will test after a bit.


Congrats man tell us your results !


----------



## BulletSponge

Can someone link a thread with instructions for the flash? Flashing anything gives me the willies!


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> You know it haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats man tell us your results !


Almost want to see other people do it first though, lol.

Can hit 1350 already...lol.

MORE POWERS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Almost want to see other people do it first though, lol.
> Can hit 1350 already...lol.
> MORE POWERS!!!!!!!!!!!!


Haha its amazing right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Can someone link a thread with instructions for the flash? Flashing anything gives me the willies!


Lol, I can understand that.
Use this: http://www.mediafire.com/?76z6cfr5d2y7h77
its for the Zotac extreme the install is in chineses but its in english. It has a built in Flash/Save bios ability and its great.
SAVE YOUR BIOS FIRST! then select flash bios, ok, then select the file from the OP and wait until its done, reboot and your good !







Super simple.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Haha its amazing right?


Sure? lol. Haven't flashed yet.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Sure? lol. Haven't flashed yet.


You'll probably be able to do around 1400... thats worth it.


----------



## RobsM6S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> You'll probably be able to do around 1400... thats worth it.


Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## deafboy

lol. I'll wait to flash I think until I get a block on it and in the mean time see what kind of clocks other people can get with it.


----------



## mothow

NOt for me..lol i dont want to kill mine


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Nice! is it safe to do that on reference cooler?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothow*
> 
> NOt for me..lol i dont want to kill mine


Lol its a couple of clicks and if it goes wrong you can boot off your iGPU and reflash it with the regular one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Nice! is it safe to do that on reference cooler?


Yes, my temps have went up about 1~2c only.


----------



## RobsM6S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Nice! is it safe to do that on reference cooler?


Yes.


----------



## Deathsticks

Niceeee mate. Would love to run mine like this haha


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathsticks*
> 
> Niceeee mate. Would love to run mine like this haha


Go for it man, its worth it. Just make sure you back up your bios.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Lol its a couple of clicks and if it goes wrong you can boot off your iGPU and reflash it with the regular one.
> Yes, my temps have went up about 1~2c only.


lol. for you folks with iGPU


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> lol. for you folks with iGPU


Thats the price you have to pay lol








But really, nothing bad should happen.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Thats the price you have to pay lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But really, nothing bad should happen.


Oh, I know...lol. That's what cheap spare GPUs are for.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

My most worry is the card blowing up at me







.
I am worried the VRMs might be ***** just like how reference GTX 570s were







.
I guess for benching it is ok. But I am not sure if it healthy for long term usage, the VRMs are not designed to tolerate that kind of load.
lesson learned from reference 570s and 590s.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> My most worry is the card blowing up at me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I am worried the VRMs might be ***** just like how reference GTX 570s were
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Well its everything 680 besides the core, we shouldn't have to worry about that, reference 670's though, meh.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I can now run BF3 at 1313, which is you know, a 73mhz step up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from 1240(my old max in BF3). I am so glad too every bit helps running a single card on a 120hz monitor.


haha, my motivation to try this too, I game at 1230mhz gpu/3600mhz memory. Was the fps increase actually noticable?

+rep though for sure!!

question--
using that program I saved my bios but I had to manually select the rom format since default was set to "all files"

Also once the new bios is in can I adjust voltage with evga precision? Or only the zotac one, I havent installed yet since Im gonna need to step out of the house for dinner. I can use msi too but have grown fond of my evga ftw theme on precision lol


----------



## Humafold

My block for my card comes tomorrow. Does flash work for 670 SC 4GB?


----------



## d-block

Would this work on my gigabyte windforce 670?


----------



## RobsM6S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d-block*
> 
> Would this work on my gigabyte windforce 670?


Yes.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> haha, my motivation to try this too, I game at 1230mhz gpu/3600mhz memory. Was the fps increase actually noticable?
> +rep though for sure!!
> question--
> using that program I saved my bios but I had to manually select the rom format since default was set to "all files"
> Also once the new bios is in can I adjust voltage with evga precision? Or only the zotac one, I havent installed yet since Im gonna need to step out of the house for dinner. I can use msi too but have grown fond of my evga ftw theme on precision lol


I only use the Zotac to flash, I use precision for overclocking etc..
and thank you for the rep sir.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Humafold*
> 
> My block for my card comes tomorrow. Does flash work for 670 SC 4GB?


It may or may not, I can honestly say, try it. Worse case scenario you flash back, best case you have more voltage


----------



## d-block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobsM6S*
> 
> Yes.


Gonna try. If this works I'm gonna send some hookers to your house.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d-block*
> 
> Gonna try. If this works I'm gonna send some hookers to your house.


LOL let us know how it goes.


----------



## Xp0c

Just flashed, and so far I'm happy.
My original stock boost was 1202mhz, and now it just goes to 1293mhz.
Also 1293Mhz is 17mhz higher than my max overclock on the core "was"








I ran 3dmark once at my new stock boost(1293/6000 and got 10500 for graphics score., and temps only went up maybe 2-3 degrees.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xp0c*
> 
> Just flashed, and so far I'm happy.
> My original stock boost was 1202mhz, and now it just goes to 1293mhz.
> Also 1293Mhz is 7mhz higher than my max overclock on the core "was"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran 3dmark once at my new stock boost(1293/6000 and got 10500 for graphics score., and temps only went up maybe 2-3 degrees.


Very nice man! Glad you had good results like myself


----------



## Humafold

So can this be done on the 670 4GB


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Humafold*
> 
> So can this be done on the 670 4GB


Quote:


> It may or may not, I can honestly say, try it. Worse case scenario you flash back, best case you have more voltage.


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Very nice man! Glad you had good results like myself


Thanks!
Now I feel like when I first got my card, when I was wondering how high it will OC.
I'll find out. haha


----------



## deafboy

Can't save my stock one


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Can't save my stock one


In Zotac Firestorm?


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Can't save my stock one


During the save screen choose .rom extension instead of All files.
I saved my original bios but I don't have the gut to flash the card lol.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> In Zotac Firestorm?


In Firestorm and in GPU-Z
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> During the save screen choose .rom extension instead of All files.
> I saved my original bios but I don't have the gut to flash the card lol.


tried, no luck.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> In Firestorm and in GPU-Z
> tried, no luck.


Did you reboot ? And gpuz never allows it.


----------



## RobsM6S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> I saved my original bios but I don't have the gut to flash the card lol.


There is nothing to it and 1.21vc isnt gonna kill your card.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> tried, no luck.


Did you change the name from *.rom to something else? (I am talking about Zotac Fire Storm)
I am sure you did something wrong you didn't aware of.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Did you reboot ? And gpuz never allows it.


Didn't think I needed to reboot...lol. Reboot and retry when my video is done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Did you change the name from *.rom to something else? (I am talking about Zotac Fire Storm)
> I am sure you did something wrong you didn't aware of.


nope, used *.rom


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Didn't think I needed to reboot...lol. Reboot and retry when my video is done.
> nope, used *.rom


Im making a quick video on how to do it 1 sec.
Video is done


----------



## bvsbutthd101

I want to try this on my EVGA gtx 670 4 gb card. Not sure though.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Im making a quick video on how to do it 1 sec.
> Video is done


That was fast. Thanks.
Do your card will overvolt itself to 1.21mV alone?
I mean my card at stock will sometimes go to 1.175mV to reach certain Boost Clock.
Will this increase the stock Boost Clock and voltage?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Im making a quick video on how to do it 1 sec.
> Video is done


Yeah, did that...who knows.

Maybe it didn't install right, no idea if there were errors as I don't read gibberish, lol.

Upon opening FireStorm:


Followed by:


Then after it opened and when I try to save:


----------



## RobsM6S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Will this increase the stock Boost Clock and voltage?


Yes, that is the whole point of the flash. You will now get 1.21vc under load and you will be able to achieve a higher max overclock.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Yeah, did that...who knows.
> Maybe it didn't install right, no idea if there were errors as I don't read gibberish, lol.
> Upon opening FireStorm:
> 
> Followed by:
> 
> Then after it opened and when I try to save:


LOL I just click the bottom right button over and over. Just use NVflash then sir.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> That was fast. Thanks.
> Do your card will overvolt itself to 1.21mV alone?
> I mean my card at stock will sometimes go to 1.175mV to reach certain Boost Clock.
> Will this increase the stock Boost Clock and voltage?


RobsM6S is correct.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> LOL I just click the bottom right button over and over. Just use NVflash then sir.


I tried that first.... that's why I said I couldn't save my bios


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I tried that first.... that's why I said I couldn't save my bios


Woah. You can't save it in Nvflash? That's messed up.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Woah. You can't save it in Nvflash? That's messed up.


Didn't try it, step one, save with GPU-Z....didn't work so went and tried FireStorm. lol.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Didn't try it, step one, save with GPU-Z....didn't work so went and tried FireStorm. lol.


OH lol. If firestorm did not work for some reason then just go and use NVflash, its still easy to do.
http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=3433513&postcount=1


----------



## deafboy




----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*


You need to use HP format tool on a usb, (put the DOS bootup files on it through that tool aswell) and put the NVflash files on the USB, boot on the usb and type Nvflash --Save Backup.rom. Let it run then do NVflash (rename the modded bios as mod.rom) Type : Nvflash mod.rom

NVflash - http://www.mvktech.net/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,26/func,select/id,127/orderby,2/page,3/
HP tool - http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=197/
DOS files - http://www.chip.de/downloads/USB-DOS_36233249.html


----------



## deafboy

Yeah, don't care enough...lol

Thank you though


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Yeah, don't care enough...lol
> Thank you though


Should of told me that before I went out to find the links...
Lol


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I tried that first.... that's why I said I couldn't save my bios


wondering if its an nvidia driver issue? Are you on an old one? Could be an antivirus thing too, it kicked up my security essentials when I downloaded it.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Should of told me that before I went out to find the links...
> Lol


Where would the fun in that be? lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> wondering if its an nvidia driver issue? Are you on an old one? Could be an antivirus thing too, it kicked up my security essentials when I downloaded it.


No idea... running 301.42 and not an AV thing


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Where would the fun in that be? lol
> No idea... running 301.42 and not an AV thing


This is probably not the reason but I'm just spitting things out. Is it possible that running Windows 7 Professional could be causing the problem.


----------



## deafboy

Also should note this popped up after installing FireStorm:



Assuming it's saying something about a USB driver...lol


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Also should note this popped up after installing FireStorm:
> 
> Assuming it's saying something about a USB driver...lol


Hmm that may be the problem I didnt see that.


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Also should note this popped up after installing FireStorm:
> 
> Assuming it's saying something about a USB driver...lol


I actually saw this when installing Firestorm but I have no problems saving my Bios.


----------



## spinejam

I saw that too -- still was able to save my bios though (asus top)


----------



## eternal7trance

I wonder if this would work for a MSI 670 PE?


----------



## deafboy

Assuming you guys didn't see the other errors I posted in post 63?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I wonder if this would work for a MSI 670 PE?


Don't you have a slightly unlocked voltage already?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I wonder if this would work for a MSI 670 PE?


I thought the power editions came unlocked?!


----------



## eternal7trance

Nope, I have a whole thread about this.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1289575/msi-670-pe-does-not-have-a-voltage-increase

I'm tempted to try this bios because I'm sure this card will handle the increased voltage with no problem.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Nope, I have a whole thread about this.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1289575/msi-670-pe-does-not-have-a-voltage-increase
> I'm tempted to try this bios because I'm sure this card will handle the increased voltage with no problem.


I saw someone with the same card that could increase mem, aux and core voltage? I even saw a screen shot of afterburner.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I saw someone with the same card that could increase mem, aux and core voltage? I even saw a screen shot of afterburner.


Yes, but they don't actually increase the voltage. That's why this would be fun to try.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Yes, but they don't actually increase the voltage. That's why this would be fun to try.


Thats broken as hell, lol. I would go for it then, just make sure you back the bios up.


----------



## 66racer

Well I just flashed mine and it went smooth. My previous stock voltage 24/7 bf3 certified was 1230mhz and benching 1245mhz but that would crash on bf3. Stock boost was 1215mhz.

Now stock boost is 1293mhz but its not stable while benching, locks heaven up half way through. Lowered to 1280 and still no luck. I have a feeling this will probably put my max 24/7 at 1245-1260mhz but not sure if its worth it considering I need to load a custom profile at boot or just load it before gaming which I do already anyways. I might end up flashing the stock bios back after I play with it some more

deafboy--
Did you restart the pc yet? Maybe that will solve it as that has solved many weird issues in the past for me. I have win7 pro as well and no issues.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Thats broken as hell, lol. I would go for it then, just make sure you back the bios up.


\\

The flash just worked! Time to try out some OCs.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Well I just flashed mine and it went smooth. My previous stock voltage 24/7 bf3 certified was *1230mhz* and benching *1245mhz* but that would crash on bf3. Stock boost was 1215mhz.
> Now stock boost is *1293*mhz but its not stable while benching, locks heaven up half way through. Lowered to *1280* and still no luck. I have a feeling this will probably put my max 24/7 at 1245-1260mhz but not sure if its worth it considering I need to load a custom profile at boot or just load it before gaming which I do already anyways. I might end up flashing the stock bios back after I play with it some more
> deafboy--
> Did you restart the pc yet? Maybe that will solve it as that has solved many weird issues in the past for me. I have win7 pro as well and no issues.


You should only gain 20-50mhz nothing _that_ crazy lol.


----------



## BulletSponge

Where can i download the same version of Firestorm used by the OP? Cannot find a current version.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> You should only gain 20-50mhz nothing that crazy lol.


Yeah thats what I was expecting but the new STOCK is 1293mhz so I have to manually set it down every time now lol. Now if it was stable that would be fine







.... but considering its not I wish it wouldnt boost it so high since its on the bios level.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Where can i download the same version of Firestorm used by the OP? Cannot find a current version.


The bottom of the thread in the flashing guide has a DL link, but here you go http://www.mediafire.com/?76z6cfr5d2y7h77


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Yeah thats what I was expecting but the new STOCK is 1293mhz so I have to manually set it down every time now lol. Now if it was stable that would be fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... but considering its not I wish it wouldnt boost it so high since its on the bios level.


Yeah the stock boost is crazy high lol. And GpuZ loves the bios as well


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> You should only gain 20-50mhz nothing that crazy lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah thats what I was expecting but the new STOCK is 1293mhz so I have to manually set it down every time now lol. Now if it was stable that would be fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... but considering its not I wish it wouldnt boost it so high since its on the bios level.
Click to expand...

Will maxing power and voltage make it stable at 1293?


----------



## eternal7trance

I was able to get about 20mhz more than the "overvolting" on the PE I went from 1303 to 1323. Maybe I can go higher. The problem I have now is that the clock is going all over the place. It won't stay at 1323.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Will maxing power and voltage make it stable at 1293?


The voltage goes up to the max already, but the power does help I go up to 120-139%(yikes)


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I was able to get about 20mhz more than the "overvolting" on the PE I went from 1303 to 1323. Maybe I can go higher. The problem I have now is that the clock is going all over the place. It won't stay at 1323.


You need to increase your power.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Will maxing power and voltage make it stable at 1293?
> 
> 
> 
> The voltage goes up to the max already, but the power does help I go up to 120-139%(yikes)
Click to expand...

I see.


----------



## d-block

It worked!! Went from 1215 core to 1254.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

awesome!


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Yeah the stock boost is crazy high lol. And GpuZ loves the bios as well


No difference in BIOS version?

That's what mine is.


----------



## General123

Glad you guys are getting good results








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> No difference in BIOS version?
> That's what mine is.


Of course not, he didn't change anything like that. That only changes if its a update from the manufacturer.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Yeah the stock boost is crazy high lol. And GpuZ loves the bios as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No difference in BIOS version?
> 
> That's what mine is.
Click to expand...

Mine says that too. Maybe its just edited.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> You need to increase your power.


I have that turned up, if could be that I'm hitting the temp threshhold cause I'm at 66c right now.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Glad you guys are getting good results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not, he didn't change anything like that. That only changes if its a update from the manufacturer.


so it just swapped default and boost values?

That GPU-Z shot is confusing me, lol.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> so it just swapped default and boost values?
> That GPU-Z shot is confusing me, lol.


Its the same bios, he just changes alot of things so its more like the 680 lighting's bios(Which it is based off of.)


----------



## RobsM6S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I was able to get about 20mhz more than the "overvolting" on the PE I went from 1303 to 1323. Maybe I can go higher. The problem I have now is that the clock is going all over the place. It won't stay at 1323.


Pretty sure your cards internals are a lot different than your typical 670. This probably isnt the best idea for you.


----------



## Hokies83

Should post a warning about what can happen for increasing Voltage on cards Nvidia is stressing not to do it and trying everything they can to stop it..

Before long there is going to be Threads everywhere *whats wrong with my 6xx gpu*.

Just put a Warning in the first post for people to read.


----------



## eternal7trance

The only downside is, I cannot touch the memory clock at all or I crash. Now I'm trying 1344.

Thanks for linking that Firestorm thing. It saved and flashed my bios with ease. All I had to do was flash and restart.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> The only downside is, I cannot touch the memory clock at all or I crash. Now I'm trying 1344.
> Thanks for linking that Firestorm thing. It saved and flashed my bios with ease. All I had to do was flash and restart.


Really? Hmm. Im not sure how high it is, but I added +625 on it.


----------



## RobsM6S

Just so everyone knows the increase from 1175 to 1.21 isnt very much and most likely will not cause any issues especially as long as your temps are in check. If we were getting 1.3 and beyond "such as the MSI 680 Lightening" then I could understand the reason for concern.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobsM6S*
> 
> Just so everyone knows the increase from 1175 to 1.21 most likely isnt enough to cause any issues especially as long as you temps are in check. If we were getting 1.3 and beyond "such as the MSI 680 Lightening" then I could understand the reason for concern.


There is always a Concern when adding voltage via a bios flash to not warn somebody before doing it is absurd.


----------



## RobsM6S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> There is always a Concern when adding voltage via a bios flash to not warn somebody before doing it is absurd.


There have been plenty of warnings posted in regards to flashing your bios and most understand that there is a risk involved, but thanks anyway for the concern dad.


----------



## eternal7trance

I really like the new bios, but it's only staying at 1350mhz for maybe a minute and then it goes all over the place and then back to 1350mhz again. I wonder what it could be. This is while running heaven 3.0 btw.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> There is always a Concern when adding voltage via a bios flash to not warn somebody before doing it is absurd.


I added do at your own risk to the OP, but we could do the same thing with fermi, and many people did this and had no problems. Hell, I did this with my laptop gpu and it had no problems for 2 years, it still runs fine today.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I really like the new bios, but it's only staying at 1350mhz for maybe a minute and then it goes all over the place and then back to 1350mhz again. I wonder what it could be. This is while running heaven 3.0 btw.


I had the same problem, but then I increased the power target and it went away, I also had to remove all of my saved profiles.


----------



## RobsM6S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I really like the new bios, but it's only staying at 1350mhz for maybe a minute and then it goes all over the place and then back to 1350mhz again. I wonder what it could be. This is while running heaven 3.0 btw.


I already told you what it could be, your cards internals are vastly different from most other 670's and this bios probably isnt the best thing for your card.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I added do at your own risk to the OP, but we could do the same thing with fermi, and many people did this and had no problems. Hell, I did this with my laptop gpu and it had no problems for 2 years, it still runs fine today.


I have done it to many gpus over the years aswell and have seen the theads of cards dieing from just bumping the voltage by 0.2

The thing is is Nvidia tests these cards and there is a reason why Nvidia is hell bent on the voltage deal... which pretty much means from Nvidia's testing these things are running at there limits now..

Just as long as people understand all the risks doing it if there gpu dies it is on them i guess i myself wont be doing any volt modding to little kepler..

Will wait and see if big kepler is better.


----------



## RobsM6S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I had the same problem, but then I increased the power target and it went away, I also had to remove all of my saved profiles.


Or that could be the issue but again the MSI 670 he is speaking of is a lot different than your typical 670.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobsM6S*
> 
> Or that could be the issue but again the MSI 670 he is speaking of is a lot different than your typical 670.


Yea you're probably right. I do like the fact that this may prove that the voltage on a 670 PE doesn't actually increase. Since I can go 50mhz higher than I could with my stock bios. I might even be able to go higher but I think I'm gonna go back since it won't stay put.


----------



## RobsM6S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Yea you're probably right. I do like the fact that this may prove that the voltage on a 670 PE doesn't actually increase. Since I can go 50mhz higher than I could with my stock bios. I might even be able to go higher but I think I'm gonna go back since it won't stay put.


Yeah if you cannot stabilize it then you might not have a choice bro.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Yea you're probably right. I do like the fact that this may prove that the voltage on a 670 PE doesn't actually increase. Since I can go 50mhz higher than I could with my stock bios. I might even be able to go higher but I think I'm gonna go back since it won't stay put.


Thats probably a good move, I would wait until a optimized version for your card is released.
Stay updated







http://www.mvktech.net/component/option,com_joomlaboard/Itemid,34/func,view/id,63560/catid,10/limit,10/limitstart,0/


----------



## Renairy

question:
does this bios apply to the *680*?


----------



## eternal7trance

Well if anyone wants to mess around with a 670 PE bios I can upload it. Do not flash your card with this. Probably not safe. But I haven't seen a PE bios up yet.

msi670pebios.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> question:
> does this bios apply to the *680*?


What 680 do you have? Dig through this thread and find the version of 680 you have(Make sure it is a reply from Saltius) Download and you can flash i the exact same way my tut says to do.


----------



## Renairy

i have reference 680's
one can do 1310
the other 1250.

in SLI only 1240









would like to get 1300mhz sli.
ty OP


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> i have reference 680's
> one can do 1310
> the other 1250.
> in SLI only 1240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would like to get 1300mhz sli.
> ty OP


I don't think the mod will give that much of an increase.


----------



## RobsM6S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> question:
> does this bios apply to the *680*?


Yes it does, my gigabyte windforce 680 went from 1330mhz core all the way to 1380mhz core after the flash.


----------



## RobsM6S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xp0c*
> 
> I don't think the mod will give that much of an increase.


Average increase seems to be 40-50mhz so it should be close anyway.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> i have reference 680's
> one can do 1310
> the other 1250.
> in SLI only 1240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would like to get 1300mhz sli.
> ty OP


Sorry forgot to give you the link to the thread








http://www.mvktech.net/component/option,com_joomlaboard/Itemid,34/func,view/id,63560/catid,10/limit,10/limitstart,520/


----------



## cmdrdredd

This doesn't remove the thermal limits does it? Still throttles at 70c?

Wouldn't adding more voltage and a higher clock speed increase the temps and throttle more rapidly or is there something tweaked that changes this behavior?


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmdrdredd*
> 
> This doesn't remove the thermal limits does it? Still throttles at 70c?
> Wouldn't adding more voltage and a higher clock speed increase the temps and throttle more rapidly or is there something tweaked that changes this behavior?


Not always, my card only went up to 66c.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmdrdredd*
> 
> This doesn't remove the thermal limits does it? Still throttles at 70c?
> Wouldn't adding more voltage and a higher clock speed increase the temps and throttle more rapidly or is there something tweaked that changes this behavior?


The card only got hotter by ~1-2C. This is only a 35mV increase guys, lol


----------



## cmdrdredd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Not always, my card only went up to 66c.


You have a much better card when it comes to cooling though. The FTW cards I have don't do as well, especially in SLI where the heat from card 2 is pulled through the fan of card 1.

If it still throttles at 70c (sometimes my first card will get to 70c and throttle due to the above circumstance) then this won't help me. I wish I had a MSI or Asus 670 though as they are much better in terms of temperature and noise. That said, I got a good deal on these so I can't complain.

General123: I understand that, but putting these on a M5G in SLI makes them run fairly warm as there isn't much room for airflow (card 1 especially). It's not always that bad but occationally my first card will start the first stage of throttling at 70c. I was only wondering if this BIOS removed that limitation. I think 70c is awfully low for these cards to start throttling.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmdrdredd*
> 
> You have a much better card when it comes to cooling though. The FTW cards I have don't do as well, especially in SLI where the heat from card 2 is pulled through the fan of card 1.
> If it still throttles at 70c (sometimes my first card will get to 70c and throttle due to the above circumstance) then this won't help me. I wish I had a MSI or Asus 670 though as they are much better in terms of temperature and noise. That said, I got a good deal on these so I can't complain.


Do the Antec 620 mod to them.. will only cost about 50$ each.. and then you could full load at 55c ..

Highest ive ran Heaven 3.0 with my two 680s was 1370mhz +700 mem.. No artifacting but by test 10 there throttling due to heat.. this mod will fix that.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Do the Antec 620 mod to them.. will only cost about 50$ each.. and then you could full load at 55c ..


+1 I agree. I still have not decided whether I want to do this and get a customized fan bracket or get one of the Arctic cooling things. I am leaning towards the mod though as I am pretty sure it will yield better results and I can slap a Noctua fan on it and forget about it.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmdrdredd*
> 
> General123: I understand that, but putting these on a M5G in SLI makes them run fairly warm as there isn't much room for airflow (card 1 especially). It's not always that bad but occationally my first card will start the first stage of throttling at 70c. I was only wondering if this BIOS removed that limitation. I think 70c is awfully low for these cards to start throttling.


I asked him to do several things : increase the power limit to 200%, card to 300w and set the fan from 0-100% and remove the throttling of the cards at 70C. Lets see what happens


----------



## Visceral

Gigabyte Windforce 670

To save the bios, I had to run the program as admin, just a note if you have a problem doing that.

Once flashed my clocks went from 1237 to 1283 when boosted.

I have to set my GPU offset to a -10 or it crashes, just an fyi in case anyone else has that problem. Card never goes over 56 degrees.

Nice performance boost. I'd say my card is a right in the middle overclocker, maybe a tad below, but this certainly brought it up quite a bit.


----------



## d-block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Visceral*
> 
> Gigabyte Windforce 670
> To save the bios, I had to run the program as admin, just a note if you have a problem doing that.
> Once flashed my clocks went from 1237 to 1283 when boosted.
> I have to set my GPU offset to a -10 or it crashes, just an fyi in case anyone else has that problem. Card never goes over 56 degrees.
> Nice performance boost. I'd say my card is a right in the middle overclocker, maybe a tad below, but this certainly brought it up quite a bit.


I have mine at -40 on the core.


----------



## Mkilbride

So what has been achieved with this?

my GTX670 FTW + Custom cooler maxes out @ 50-55c in most games, even @ 99% usage.

How much more of an OC do you think I could get?


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Anyone with a gtx 670 4 gb try this yet?


----------



## RobsM6S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmdrdredd*
> 
> This doesn't remove the thermal limits does it? Still throttles at 70c?
> Wouldn't adding more voltage and a higher clock speed increase the temps and throttle more rapidly or is there something tweaked that changes this behavior?


Gigabyte windforce 680 55c max gaming temps with fan set to 50%. Whats throttling? lol.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> So what has been achieved with this?
> my GTX670 FTW + Custom cooler maxes out @ 50-55c in most games, even @ 99% usage.
> How much more of an OC do you think I could get?


Mine seems to have gotten an extra confirmed 25mhz during benching. Previous max bench was 1245mhz and I crash at 1280mhz....maybe 1275mhz will pass on heaven but I know my 24/7 max will be lower.

Stock bios
Max 24/7 1230mhz max bench 1245mhz

Voltage bios
So far max bench 1270mhz and temps didn't seem to rise. Max power draw was only 122%


----------



## RobsM6S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> So what has been achieved with this?
> my GTX670 FTW + Custom cooler maxes out @ 50-55c in most games, even @ 99% usage.
> How much more of an OC do you think I could get?


A 50mhz increase on the core for me.


----------



## Mkilbride

Nice.

Mine currently runs @ 1282mhz

If I could get another +50mhz

That'd make me so happy.









be 1330mhz


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Nice.
> Mine currently runs @ 1282mhz
> If I could get another +50mhz
> That'd make me so happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> be 1330mhz


Yeah, it is defiantly worth the "risk" to get the performance increase, which is very nice because we where not even supposed to get anything like this lol(As in reference cards and cards that are not the lighting.)


----------



## Mkilbride

So I just did this. Set Voltage to max.

Ran a Benchie and Kepler Boosted to 1350MHZ!

Using the SAME SETTINGS AS BEFORE, I am @ 1350MHZ!

That's...what...70MHZ increase?

My temps went up 1 degree, maybe 2, can't entirely be sure. But holy crap.

+55 Core

+300 MHZ memory

Max voltage

+145% Power Target.

INSANE!

Now to try out Heaven and see what it thinks of this...oh man, I must have got a good chip..

Dare I dream of it, 1400MHZ? I know, probably impossible.

But let me dream, if only for a moment.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> So I just did this. Set Voltage to max.
> Ran a Benchie and Kepler Boosted to 1350MHZ!
> Using the SAME SETTINGS AS BEFORE, I am @ 1350MHZ!
> That's...what...70MHZ increase?
> My temps went up 1 degree, maybe 2, can't entirely be sure. But holy crap.
> +55 Core
> +300 MHZ memory
> Max voltage
> +145% Power Target.
> INSANE!
> Now to try out Heaven and see what it thinks of this...


----------



## RobsM6S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> So I just did this. Set Voltage to max.
> Ran a Benchie and Kepler Boosted to 1350MHZ!
> Using the SAME SETTINGS AS BEFORE, I am @ 1350MHZ!
> That's...what...70MHZ increase?
> My temps went up 1 degree, maybe 2, can't entirely be sure. But holy crap.
> +55 Core
> +300 MHZ memory
> Max voltage
> +145% Power Target.
> INSANE!
> Now to try out Heaven and see what it thinks of this...oh man, I must have got a good chip..
> Dare I dream of it, 1400MHZ? I know, probably impossible.
> But let me dream, if only for a moment.


Congrats.


----------



## Mkilbride

Bah, crashed within microsecond of Heaven running. Going to lower it now.

Oddly enough, now it won't full Kepler boost in heaven, so I am getting like 10-12 FPS less...stays at stock. How odd.


----------



## RobsM6S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Bah, crashed within microsecond of Heaven running. Going to lower it now.
> Oddly enough, now it won't full Kepler boost in heaven, so I am getting like 10-12 FPS less...stays at stock. How odd.


Your max boost clock should be no more than 40-50mhz vs what it was previously.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobsM6S*
> 
> Your max boost clock should be no more than 40-50mhz vs what it was previously.


Indeed, and if your drivers crash you need to close heaven and precision, I didnt have to before but now I do or heaven does not boost up.


----------



## Mkilbride

Huh? Why would I not want it to boost?

But yeah, I know, I lowered it from +55 to +25 and seems stable...maxes out around 1319, for now, at least. More time to adjust

What I noticed is, my voltage jumping all over the place like mad...hence why it may be unstable, I know the boost is supposed to as well, but it was a little to much, jjumping from 925 to 1319, then like 1140, then 925 for a few minutes, ect.


----------



## deafboy

Almost kind of glad mine didn't work...lol. Almost sounds like I am better off without.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Huh? Why would I not want it to boost?
> But yeah, I know, I lowered it from +55 to +25 and seems stable...maxes out around 1319, for now, at least. More time to adjust
> What I noticed is, my voltage jumping all over the place like mad...hence why it may be unstable, I know the boost is supposed to as well, but it was a little to much, jjumping from 925 to 1319, then like 1140, then 925 for a few minutes, ect.


I had the same problems. My fix was to max out the voltage, and the power target. If your drivers ever crash make sure you close EVERYTHING then re open them. Also I had to delete my precision profiles.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Almost kind of glad mine didn't work...lol. Almost sounds like I am better off without.


Some people are bound to have problems, these bios are just tests, but they needed to people to test, other wise... And so far more positive results then negative.
Quote:


> Just to add that if we don't yet a view on the flashing of the GeForce GTX 6XX cards that you won't see the support in NiBiTor since we won't take any risk to have flashing go bad...


----------



## RobsM6S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Almost kind of glad mine didn't work...lol. Almost sounds like I am better off without.


Sorry but his results do not speak for the majority.


----------



## RobsM6S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I had the same problems. My fix was to max out the voltage, and the power target. If your drivers ever crash make sure you close EVERYTHING then re open them. Also I had to delete my precision profiles.


Yes, also in the driver control panel set "power management mode" to prefered maximum performance. Doing these 3 things keeps my voltage pegged at 1.21 while under load and my max boost clock never fluctuates at all.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobsM6S*
> 
> Yes, also in the driver control panel set "power management mode" to prefered maximum performance. Doing these 3 things keeps my voltage pegged at 1.21 while under load and my max boost clock never fluctuates at all.


I didn't even think about that. I should reflash and see if my clock goes all over the place again.


----------



## Mkilbride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobsM6S*
> 
> Yes, also in the driver control panel set "power management mode" to prefered maximum performance. Doing these 3 things keeps my voltage pegged at 1.21 while under load and my max boost clock never fluctuates at all.


I always do all the things you listed. Still doesn't. Argh...

Oh well.


----------



## RobsM6S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> I always do all the things you listed. Still doesn't. Argh...
> Oh well.


Then I dont know, sorry. Reboot the pc and try again, maybe something needs to be cleared.


----------



## RobsM6S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I didn't even think about that. I should reflash and see if my clock goes all over the place again.


Yeah, doing all 3 should keep your clocks locked and the voltage pegged at 1.21 while under stress.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I had the same problems. My fix was to max out the voltage, and the power target. If your drivers ever crash make sure you close EVERYTHING then re open them. Also I had to delete my precision profiles.
> Some people are bound to have problems, these bios are just tests, but they needed to people to test, other wise... And so far more positive results then negative.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobsM6S*
> 
> Sorry but his results do not speak for the majority.


Agreed... that's why I didn't say people are better off without doing it and shouldn't. I'm all for people doing it. Given the gains, I am just saying I am probably better off waiting. Once I see more people get 1400+ stable then I'll try again.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Agreed... that's why I didn't say people are better off without doing it and shouldn't. I'm all for people doing it. Given the gains, I am just saying I am probably better off waiting. Once I see more people get 1400+ stable then I'll try again.


Lol







the problem is there is not enough people that are in the 1350's to get 1400+. I got 1340 stable in the 10 runs of the Crysis benchmark tool and in the Metro bench. Lol.
But I see what your saying.


----------



## RobsM6S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Once I see more people get 1400+ stable then I'll try again.


1400+ Stable? Your gonna be waiting a very very long time then because 1.21vc is all the voltage we are going to get.


----------



## Mkilbride

Eh, my issue really just seems to be odd changes...

Like 1319 being fine.

Then the max OC boost being 1293mhz

Ect...a whole bunch of annoying stuff.


----------



## RobsM6S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Eh, my issue really just seems to be odd changes...
> Like 1319 being fine.
> Then the max OC boost being 1293mhz
> Ect...a whole bunch of annoying stuff.


Yeah, that definently isnt right.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Eh, my issue really just seems to be odd changes...
> Like 1319 being fine.
> Then the max OC boost being 1293mhz
> Ect...a whole bunch of annoying stuff.


1293 is bios default boost clock. So I am guessing it is resetting to +0. Funny enough this happened to me, I deleted my profiles in Precision and it went away. If this does not work, I would just wait if all your getting is problems.


----------



## RobsM6S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> 1293 is bios default boost clock. So I am guessing it is resetting to +0. Funny enough this happened to me, I deleted my profiles in Precision and it went away. If this does not work, I would just wait if all your getting is problems.


Or uninstall precision and try msi afterburner 2.2.3. Thats what im using and have had ZERO issues.


----------



## Mkilbride

I don't have any profiles.

But yeah, I dunno, I'll ignore it for now. No idea.

I really hate how complicated OC'ing has become.

Used to be so ~ easy,.


----------



## RobsM6S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> I don't have any profiles.
> But yeah, I dunno, I'll ignore it for now. No idea.
> I really hate how complicated OC'ing has become.
> Used to be so ~ easy,.


For kicks uninstall it completely and try Msi Afterburner 2.2.3. Would only take a little bit to switch back if it doesnt work.


----------



## Visceral

So this is a 680 bios that's been modified? I mean, I probably should have asked *before* flashing, but yeah, lol.


----------



## eternal7trance

All I know is, that Firestorm program flashes these cards like a pro.


----------



## Mkilbride

I have MSI installed, use it for it's OSD.

It's settings don't work to well.


----------



## RobsM6S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> I have MSI installed, use it for it's OSD.
> It's settings don't work to well.


Its settings dont work to well? What do you mean by that? its perfect here, never had an issue with it.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> All I know is, that Firestorm program flashes these cards like a pro.


Yeah it does







love it so easy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Visceral*
> 
> So this is a 680 bios that's been modified? I mean, I probably should have asked *before* flashing, but yeah, lol.


Its a 670 bios that has had some offsets changed to so its like a 680 lighting bios. But it is still more 670 then 680 by far,


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the problem is there is not enough people that are in the 1350's to get 1400+. I got 1340 stable in the 10 runs of the Crysis benchmark tool and in the Metro bench. Lol.
> But I see what your saying.


Yeah, I definitely understand that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobsM6S*
> 
> 1400+ Stable? Your gonna be waiting a very very long time then because 1.21vc is all the voltage we are going to get.


There are many people including myself that are hitting 1350 stable at stock volts...so given a 50+Mhz or so boost from this, 1400 should be achievable? I don't see why we'd have to wait a "very very long time"...


----------



## RobsM6S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> There are many people including myself that are hitting 1350 stable at stock volts...so given a 50+Mhz or so boost from this, 1400 should be achievable? I don't see why we'd have to wait a "very very long time"...


The majority isnt hitting 1350 stable at stock volts, that is the minority and even then you are gonna have to cross your fingures for 1400mhz core as the most the bios will give you is an additional 50mhz on the core.

So yes, given the fact that we are not gonna be getting more than 1.21vc you would need to wait a very very long time for as you claimed " you would wait till most are getting 1400core". Most will not be getting 1400core because most dont get 1350core before the flash.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobsM6S*
> 
> The majority isnt hitting 1350 stable at stock volts, that is the minority and even then you are gonna have to cross your fingures for 1400mhz core as the most the bios will give you is an additional 50mhz on the core.
> So yes, given the fact that we are not gonna be getting more than 1.21vc you would need to wait a very very long time for as you claimed " you would wait till most are getting 1400core". Most will not be getting 1400core because most dont get 1350core before the flash.


I said until more people are getting 1400, didn't say most.

I know a majority aren't hitting that. At no point did I say that people shouldn't be doing this or that it's bad.


----------



## RobsM6S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I said until more people are getting 1400, didn't say most.


Okay thats fine but your gonna need more people with a golden chip such as yours which can already do 1350 on the core before the flash and again that is the minority of folks. Your reasoning for waiting to do the flash is flawed bro, thats all I was saying. 50mhz is about the most the flash will give but at the same time it isnt guarenteed that you will get that much from the flash, you might end up with 30-40 additional mhz which would still fall just short of 1400 on the core.

Besides, any gain that you get is a gain which will result in an improvement. Thats the whole point of doing the flash.


----------



## RobsM6S

However at the same time 1350 on the core is already a kick butt overclock which just about anyone should be happy with.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobsM6S*
> 
> Okay thats fine but your gonna need more people with a golden chip such as yours which can already do 1350 on the core before the flash and again that is the minority of folks. Your reasoning for waiting to do the flash is flawed bro, thats all I was saying. 50mhz is about the most the flash will give but at the same time it isnt guarenteed that you will get that much from the flash, you might end up with 30-40 additional mhz which would still fall just short of 1400 on the core.
> Besides, any gain that you get is a gain which will result in an improvement. Thats the whole point of doing the flash.


100% agreed... never said it would be quick.

Simply holding off because 1) no real need for the additional 30MHz boost 2) waiting for more results in general 3) and as you may have saw last night, FireStorm wasn't working for me. 4) At work and can't try again









Once the weekend hits I will probably try again. Given the pace of people flashing though I am hoping I will see some more results before I get home later tonight.


----------



## RobsM6S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> 100% agreed... never said it would be quick.
> Simply holding off because 1) no real need for the additional 30MHz boost 2) waiting for more results in general 3) and as you may have saw last night, FireStorm wasn't working for me. 4) At work and can't try again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the weekend hits I will probably try again. Given the pace of people flashing though I am hoping I will see some more results before I get home later tonight.


I understand what you mean bro and can relate with the work thing, im heading out for work right now myself. The thing to remember though is that 1.21vc is the limit, no other bios's are going to come out with a higher limit than that according to the guy who mods the bios's he says thats as high as it will go so the results you are seeing now should remain consistent across the board.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobsM6S*
> 
> I understand what you mean bro and can relate with the work thing, im heading out for work right now myself. The thing to remember though is that 1.21vc is the limit, no other bios's are going to come out with a higher limit than that according to the guy who mods the bios's he says thats as high as it will go so the results you are seeing now should remain consistent across the board.


I definitely understand that and am 100% okay with that. Despite the more robust power system over the reference cards, I still wouldn't want to push the volts too much on these things. I am content with the 1.21v limit.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Has anyone flashed this BIOS on a GB GTX 670? 1400Mhz awaits me...


----------



## Visceral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Has anyone flashed this BIOS on a GB GTX 670? 1400Mhz awaits me...


See here.

1283 Max for me on that card. You wont get neat 1400 imho.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Visceral*
> 
> See here.
> 1283 Max for me on that card. You wont get neat 1400 imho.


Well depending on what he is at right now.


----------



## eternal7trance

I'm liking this bios but I'm gonna need to do the mod or get that arctic cooling thing if I want to go farther. Temps keep throttling me down.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I'm liking this bios but I'm gonna need to do the mod or get that arctic cooling thing if I want to go farther. Temps keep throttling me down.


Really? On that great cooler? I am going to do the Antec 620 mod in a week or two so I just don't have to worry about it anymore lol.


----------



## biffenl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Visceral*
> 
> See here.
> 1283 Max for me on that card. You wont get neat 1400 imho.


I manage 1391 MHz with mine with standard bios, so 1400 wont be a problem with higher voltages and seen DADDYDC650 scores in other threads, he has got higher clocks than me.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

does the bios by the OP work for non ftw 670's (reference) ? also can 1.21 volts hurt a card? im not sure if im gonna flash mine..

I wish I had bought a windforce or something cause my card already gets over 60c with 60+% fan.

I really like evga but I wish it had a bigger/better cooling job.


----------



## Visceral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biffenl*
> 
> I manage 1391 MHz with mine with standard bios, so 1400 wont be a problem with higher voltages and seen DADDYDC650 scores in other threads, he has got higher clocks than me.


I must have the crappiest 670 in the Universe.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> does the bios by the OP work for non ftw 670's (reference) ? also can 1.21 volts hurt a card? im not sure if im gonna flash mine..
> I wish I had bought a windforce or something cause my card already gets over 60c with 60+% fan.
> *I really like evga but I wish it had a bigger/better cooling job.*


talking about the reference? FTW cooler is FTW, lol.


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biffenl*
> 
> I manage 1391 MHz with mine with standard bios, so 1400 wont be a problem with higher voltages and seen DADDYDC650 scores in other threads, he has got higher clocks than me.


Nice OC, but seeing is believing.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> talking about the reference? FTW cooler is FTW, lol.


yea the REF cooler kinda sucks imo. I love the card and I don't hit 70c hardly ever but I wish it had better cooling.


----------



## biffenl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xp0c*
> 
> Nice OC, but seeing is believing.


Heres my Heaven score and clock 5th from the bottom, only 1383 MHz stable in Heaven though http://www.overclock.net/t/1258815/rock-heaven-your-hardest-670-680-users/170 and heres my 3DMark11 ORB http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3862802


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> does the bios by the OP work for non ftw 670's (reference) ? also can 1.21 volts hurt a card? im not sure if im gonna flash mine..
> I wish I had bought a windforce or something cause my card already gets over 60c with 60+% fan.
> I really like evga but I wish it had a bigger/better cooling job.


This is _very_ small bump in voltage,it will most certainly will not








People have used it on multiple types of cards so it is safe to say it will work fine with your card.
As for the fan, you should think about the Antec 620 mod, I am personally about to do it just so I wont have to worry about the card anymore, and EVGA does not mind it either. If something happens to the card we just slap the old cooler on it and RMA it(If needed of course.)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Visceral*
> 
> I must have the crappiest 670 in the Universe.


No, he just has the best in the universe








But great clocks biffenl, very nice.


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biffenl*
> 
> Heres my Heaven score and clock 5th from the bottom, only 1383 MHz stable in Heaven though http://www.overclock.net/t/1258815/rock-heaven-your-hardest-670-680-users/170 and heres my 3DMark11 ORB http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3862802


Nice Oc for sure!
Thanks for posting it.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> This is _very_ small bump in voltage,it will most certainly will not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People have used it on multiple types of cards so it is safe to say it will work fine with your card.
> As for the fan, you should think about the Antec 620 mod, I am personally about to do it just so I wont have to worry about the card anymore, and EVGA does not mind it either. If something happens to the card we just slap the old cooler on it and RMA it(If needed of course.)
> No, he just has the best in the universe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But great clocks biffenl, very nice.


is there ANY RISK AT ALL? Can a card always be flashed back to the stock bios? I just don't want to flush 400$ down the drain. I would like a few more fps out of my card though.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> is there ANY RISK AT ALL? I just don't want to flush 400$ down the drain. I would like a few more fps out of my card though.


Well theres a risk overclocking your card and cpu, but many people do that. Of course there is some risk but its very unlikely to kill a card with only 35mV, which is in spec of the voltage controller on the card.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> is there ANY RISK AT ALL? Can a card always be flashed back to the stock bios? I just don't want to flush 400$ down the drain. I would like a few more fps out of my card though.


There's always a risk. But I was able to install firestorm, save my bios, flash to the one in this thread, restart, test it out and then I used the program again to flash it back to normal. Very easy to do.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

awesome thanks for fast replies. I feel pretty safe in flashing mine now that I have my questions answered. I have seen I can expect anywhere from 20-50MHZ extra is this on core and mem? I am a +120 core / 525 mem I can't go higher on either at all without display driver lockups, never seen one artifact while ocing this card though only hard lockups when its pushed to far.

Yea I grabbed firestorm earlier today and saved my bios to multiple locations/machines


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> awesome thanks for fast replies. I feel pretty safe in flashing mine now that I have my questions answered. I have seen I can expect anywhere from 20-50MHZ extra is this on core and mem? I am a +120 core / 525 mem I can't go higher on either at all without display driver lockups, never seen one artifact while ocing this card though only hard lockups when its pushed to far


Only on the core. And the stock boost clock on this bios in 1293, so +100 will get you to almost 1400, lol. So that wont work obviously.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Only on the core. And the stock boost clock on this bios in 1293, so +100 will get you to almost 1400, lol. So that wont work obviously.


Yea the stock boost clock is 1293? I can only go to 1178 now haha. So will I need to edit that bios by hand to lower the stock boost clock? I am certainly going to crash at 1293 ?

Haha it just occured to me you can use a negative offest in precision x


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Yea the stock boost clock is 1293? I can only go to 1178 now haha. So will I need to edit that bios by hand to lower the stock boost clock? I am certainly going to crash at 1293 ?


Lol I am unfortunately pretty sure you wont gain that much lol. And you dont need to edit the bios you just need to use the offset in a OC program to bring it down, just slide it to -93(1200) that should be pretty doable, and if its stable keep cranking it up.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Lol I am unfortunately pretty sure you wont gain that much lol. And you dont need to edit the bios you just need to use the offset in a OC program to bring it down, just slide it to -93(1200) that should be pretty doable, and if its stable keep cranking it up.


yep yep, it feels wrong to use a negative offset in precision X hahaha!


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> yep yep, it feels wrong to use a negative offset in precision X hahaha!


Lol


----------



## HardwareDecoder

ok so I got it flashed, scared me when I rebooted and it was in vga mode. Reinstalled drivers rebooted again. Now it's time to test this the new voltage is showing up


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> ok so I got it flashed, scared me when I rebooted and it was in vga mode. Reinstalled drivers rebooted again. Now it's time to test this the new voltage is showing up


Thats great man, I didn't re install drivers but hey








Tell us how it goes.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Thats great man, I didn't re install drivers but hey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us how it goes.


Hrm not good at all so far. Getting red/green artifacts all over the screen every time I open any direct X app LOL. with -93 mhz, should I still add my +525 mem in precision x?


----------



## Gomi

About to give this a try *Crosses fingers*

Default BIOS:
Quote:


> *GPU: Reference GTX 670 (EVGA). (Watercooled).*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally settled on the GPU overclock -
> 
> *CORE:* +200 (1350 MHz)
> *MEMORY:* +600 (3602 MHz)
> 
> This setting is rock-stable and tested in:
> 
> Unigine 'Heaven' DX11 Benchmark - Ran the benchmark (No crashes).
> Furmark - Ran the 1080p burn-in benchmark (No crashes).
> Various games (BF3 - Max Payne 3 - Ghost Recon - World of Tanks - ARMA II - Spec OPS ...etc) (No crashes).
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *Heaven - Final:*


----------



## HardwareDecoder

yea So I Don't think that bios is going to be an improvement for me. I can't even run @ 1200mhz w/ no mem oc (it crashes in heaven) Oh well thanks for all the info anyway probably will just flash back to stock bios


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> yea So I Don't think that bios is going to be an improvement for me. I can't even run @ 1200mhz w/ no mem oc (it crashes in heaven) Oh well thanks for all the info anyway probably will just flash back to stock bios


That sucks, to bad.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

yea im happy with my card anyway just really wanted to crack 1200mhz


----------



## HardwareDecoder

haha oops meant to post in another thread.


----------



## Gomi

The BIOS gave me about 40 Mhz more (1390) and was stable.

However, upon touching the memory in ANY way it would crash horrible.

Going back to old BIOS - 1350 Mhz Core and 3600 Mhz Memory is enough, and also gives better scores (Due to the fact that the Modded BIOS wont allow me to tinker with memory, sadly).


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> The BIOS gave me about 40 Mhz more (1390) and was stable.
> However, upon touching the memory in ANY way it would crash horrible.
> Going back to old BIOS - 1350 Mhz Core and 3600 Mhz Memory is enough, and also gives better scores (Due to the fact that the Modded BIOS wont allow me to tinker with memory, sadly).


Really? A guy with a MSI PE 670 said the same thing, guess some people are not lucky with that?


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Really? A guy with a MSI PE 670 said the same thing, guess some people are not lucky with that?


Yea that was me, wouldn't let me touch memory at all or everything tiles up and the driver crashes.


----------



## Gomi

Yah, it was rock-solid at 1392 - I sat there with a big smile on my face.

Tried to touch the memory, it wouldnt have it - Even tried a +1 and it crashed. Could be a BIOS setting - Seems weird it wont let me touch it at all.


----------



## Hokies83

there are a lot of other power related parameters in the BIOS other than just voltage - ref boards have been tested to go up to 1.21V months ago. Of course, there are also vDroop settings, max Power %, overcurrent protection, the list goes on. The thing about voltage though, is that GPU-Z only reports what the BIOS lists as voltage offset max. Typically, most reference BIOS' report 1175 as that max even though they may go higher (and they have been tested to go higher with multimeters.

*The only way to see max voltage is with a digital multimeter. Software does not report proper max voltage on the GTX 600 kepler in all cases, especially with over voltage.
*
*MSI lightning owners have software reporting 1.175 or 1.21V when they're running at 1.4V. Same with the EVGA classified. Reference boards can and do run 1.21V but software will report either 1.175V or 1.21V depending on which BIOS you're using, FYI. Like I said this has been tested a long time ago, reference boards reporting 1.175V when they're running 1.2*

have a feeling the reason overclocks go up is because this new BIOS raises the core voltage and thus the effective GPU Boost voltage that Kepler ad*ds dynamically in the background (that GPU-Z, MSI Afterburner and other software programs can't detect). Let's say the stock card goes from 1.175V to 1.20V with GPU Boost active in the game as blackened23 mentioned. The new BIOS puts the core at 1.21V and suddenly Kepler dynamic GPU voltage boost might be pushing the card to 1.23-1.24V in the real world*. The problem is without a multi-meter this is undetected and people think their card is only using 1.21V. This is why overvolting Kepler can be so dangerous on air. You might apply 1.23-1.24 and end up with 1.25-1.27V.

For example, HardOCP's MSI Lightning had a default voltage of 1206 mV and they applied a GPU voltage offset of +93mV. That means at most this card should be using up 1299mV, but in games with a volt-meter that went to 1318mV. It seems Kepler is adding a little bit of extra GPU voltage for GPU boost but it's just not showing up in software.

Someone running this Bios please confirm with a Volt meter please.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Can I flash the BIOS the OP posted onto my GB GTX 670 OC?


----------



## General123

Someone did confirm it with a multimeter at 1.23v, It was MrTOOSHORT on his 680.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> You might apply 1.23-1.24 and end up with 1.25-1.27V.


A guy can wish right? lol


----------



## RobsM6S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Someone did confirm it with a multimeter at 1.23v, He was one the a 680 top(the guy that runs his at 1.5ghz)


Yep.


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Someone did confirm it with a multimeter at 1.23v, It was MrTOOSHORT on his 680.
> A guy can wish right? lol


This +1


----------



## 66racer

Well finally got to game bf3 with the new bios. 1260mhz seems stable (only 1hr gaming though) compared to my old 1230mhz 24/7. 1270mhz was my new max it can finish a bench compared to 1245mhz. Temps are about 2-3c hotter with a short peak which normally happens when a match ends but the peak was 72c and NOOOO drop in gpu mhz. Im kinda excited about that but until the servers get up n running correctly Im not sure if Im gonna go back down to the stock one. Kinda thinking I am but want to get some good frapps numbers at least at 1260mhz vs 1230mhz since im on a 120hz.


----------



## Humafold

If no one confirms I will probably throw this bios on my 4GB later too see what happens.


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Humafold*
> 
> If no one confirms I will probably throw this bios on my 4GB later too see what happens.


I have the 4gb 670 too. I'm hesitant to flash the bios though


----------



## K2mil

Is there a step by step guide how to flash bios on 600 series and how to back up the original ?


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K2mil*
> 
> Is there a step by step guide how to flash bios on 600 series and how to back up the original ?


Read through the threads, already one in here.

Use the Firestorm program - Goto BIOS - Click SAVE - Wait - Click LOAD - Choose the NEW BIOS - Reboot.

If you want to go back to old BIOS just LOAD the one you saved.


----------



## K2mil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *K2mil*
> 
> Is there a step by step guide how to flash bios on 600 series and how to back up the original ?
> 
> 
> 
> Read through the threads, already one in here.
> 
> Use the Firestorm program - Goto BIOS - Click SAVE - Wait - Click LOAD - Choose the NEW BIOS - Reboot.
> 
> If you want to go back to old BIOS just LOAD the one you saved.
Click to expand...

Any ideas where can I find the bios for msi 670 gtx pe oc ?? I really want to
Have availability to over volt and the option of msi dust removal any ideas ??


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K2mil*
> 
> Any ideas where can I find the bios for msi 670 gtx pe oc ?? I really want to
> Have availability to over volt and the option of msi dust removal any ideas ??


You can more than likely get the bios from techpowerup.com


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K2mil*
> 
> Any ideas where can I find the bios for msi 670 gtx pe oc ?? I really want to
> Have availability to over volt and the option of msi dust removal any ideas ??


Only place I can think off is http://www.mvktech.net/ - If its not on there, I doubt its anywhere.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K2mil*
> 
> Any ideas where can I find the bios for msi 670 gtx pe oc ?? I really want to
> Have availability to over volt and the option of msi dust removal any ideas ??


You should see what bios yours comes with first.


----------



## ViTosS

Guys is it safe to run the 670 with more voltage using that BIOS than normal one? For 24/7?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K2mil*
> 
> Is there a step by step guide how to flash bios on 600 series and how to back up the original ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Read through the threads, already one in here.
> Use the Firestorm program - Goto BIOS - Click SAVE - Wait - Click LOAD - Choose the NEW BIOS - Reboot.
> If you want to go back to old BIOS just LOAD the one you saved.


Yeah I used the firestorm just how gomi posted here, saved my bios and eventually loaded the stock bios back in and it all works, just save your original bios so you can go back. Im probnably gonna load it back in to test bf3 with frapps since last night there was a lag glitch. Now that it seems normal I wanna try with the over volt again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Guys is it safe to run the 670 with more voltage using that BIOS than normal one? For 24/7?


Its only a small amount increase, but some are concerned that it might spike higher that the 1.21v (edit: because even stock 1.175 spikes sometimes), with anything overclocking there is a risk, I see the voltage increase as a similar risk as overclocking the gpu. We are running it outside of spec. That said I wouldnt be affraid to.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Here is a modified BIOS for the GB GTX 670 OC. 1.21v + no throttling at 70c+. http://www.mvktech.net/components/com_joomlaboard/uploaded/files/GB_670_X3_VMOD.zip

Keep in mind that you might need to use a - core offset since core clock is high with the modded BIOS. TY tecfreak @ mvktech . net


----------



## Visceral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Here is a modified BIOS for the GB GTX 670 OC. 1.21v + no throttling at 70c+. http://www.mvktech.net/components/com_joomlaboard/uploaded/files/GB_670_X3_VMOD.zip
> Keep in mind that you might need to use a - core offset since core clock is high with the modded BIOS. TY tecfreak @ mvktech . net


Interesting stuff, I wonder if its possible to do one where you simply move the throttle up to 80 or 85 instead of removing it entirely.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Here is a modified BIOS for the GB GTX 670 OC. 1.21v + no throttling at 70c+. http://www.mvktech.net/components/com_joomlaboard/uploaded/files/GB_670_X3_VMOD.zip
> Keep in mind that you might need to use a - core offset since core clock is high with the modded BIOS. TY tecfreak @ mvktech . net


Will give this one a try - Last one I tried game me a massive +40 Mhz (1392) - But I could not touch memory the slightest, even a +1 would crash heaven.

Update:

Same thing - Getting a good 40-50 Mhz boost by the BIOS - Memory crashes at the slightest touch. Yet again crawling back to my old BIOS









Again, not a brat and complaining - Know I got a good 670, but this is OCN and its in our nature to twist every last drop out of the hardware


----------



## K2mil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *K2mil*
> 
> Any ideas where can I find the bios for msi 670 gtx pe oc ?? I really want to
> Have availability to over volt and the option of msi dust removal any ideas ??
> 
> 
> 
> You should see what bios yours comes with first.
Click to expand...

Well will do that for sure but it seam like I will come with nvidia forced bios
That what you got right ??


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K2mil*
> 
> Well will do that for sure but it seam like I will come with nvidia forced bios
> That what you got right ??


The MSI bios was posted in this thread back some pages.

Page 13 post 126
http://www.overclock.net/attachments/6264

EDIT: actually that is the original bios


----------



## Visceral

Anyone had any issues, weird things happen since flashing and playing games with this? I'm back on stock but curious if anyone else has been braver and used it with normal usage..


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Visceral*
> 
> Anyone had any issues, weird things happen since flashing and playing games with this? I'm back on stock but curious if anyone else has been braver and used it with normal usage..


I've been using it since the flash and do not plan any time soon going back to stock. I have no had any artifacts or random dips in fps with it or any problems at all with it. I will use it non stop and if anything does happen I will immediately post it and tell people to get rid of it!


----------



## Hokies83

There are reports of Kepler Gpus degrading with high overclocks on stock volts.

Guess this is why Nvidia has Suspended warranty coverage to all manufacturers with cards going past what Nvidia set the limit at with these cards of 1100mhz.

That does not affect you the companys will still cover you under warranty minus flashing this bios on your card..
Just Nvidia told the manufacturers they were out of luck if the card is past 1100mhz.

There is a statement somewhere from Nvidia i read it the other day sure a google search would provide the information needed.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> There are reports of Kepler Gpus degrading with high overclocks on stock volts.
> Guess this is why Nvidia has Suspended warranty coverage to all manufacturers with cards going past what Nvidia set the limit at with these cards of 1100mhz.
> That does not affect you the companys will still cover you under warranty minus flashing this bios on your card..
> Just Nvidia told the manufacturers they were out of luck if the card is past 1100mhz.


Links? How do we know it's not just people with a few bad cards?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Links? How do we know it's not just people with a few bad cards?


Can not post the link in OCN so it is in your mail box.









If anyone else has any concerns please feel free to msg me and i will provide you with the link.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> There are reports of Kepler Gpus degrading with high overclocks on stock volts.
> Guess this is why Nvidia has Suspended warranty coverage to all manufacturers with cards going past what Nvidia set the limit at with these cards of 1100mhz.
> That does not affect you the companys will still cover you under warranty minus flashing this bios on your card..
> Just Nvidia told the manufacturers they were out of luck if the card is past 1100mhz.
> There is a statement somewhere from Nvidia i read it the other day sure a google search would provide the information needed.


A Google search will also provide the information that your story is false.

http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/28170-nvidia-responds-to-overclock-warranty-controversy


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> A Google search will also provide the information that your story is false.
> http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/28170-nvidia-responds-to-overclock-warranty-controversy


Thx for this post..

If you read what it says it confirms my post as true,

*NVIDIA's warranty is between NVIDIA and our add-in card partners. It does not govern individual product warranties, which are between the card manufacturer and end users. This is standard industry procedure. NVIDIA has not made any recent changes to our warranty with add-in card partners regarding overclocking.

Igor Stanek, Senior Product PR Manager EMEAI."

Nvidia is basically saying that they will deal with partners and that end users will not be affected with any decision that Nvidia makes for or against its add-in-board partners.

Overclockers over 1100MHz you are safe, but Nvidia will deal with the partners that go over this number, in its own way.*

End user = You and me

Partners = Evga Asus Galaxy Msi etc.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> There are reports of Kepler Gpus degrading with high overclocks on stock volts.
> Guess this is why Nvidia has Suspended warranty coverage to all manufacturers with cards going past what Nvidia set the limit at with these cards of 1100mhz.
> That does not affect you the companys will still cover you under warranty minus flashing this bios on your card..
> Just Nvidia told the manufacturers they were out of luck if the card is past 1100mhz.
> There is a statement somewhere from Nvidia i read it the other day sure a google search would provide the information needed.


1100mhz? well im screwed out of the box lol !








Nvidia is up to something diabolical, does not like us overclocking or adding voltage, hmmm


----------



## Visceral

Ha, googled and found it. If true, it's the end of any real overclocking on these cards. Even using precision x on a normal bios could mean you risk having the card starting to fail. Needs more confirmation, because it's a pretty extraordinary claim that pretty much hands AMD the reigns for high-end cards if true, and this makes me suspicious.

Nvidia denies it though, but doesn't say either way if it does have a degrading effect on the cards themselves.


----------



## Hokies83

Maybe gk110 will be where it is at? and the 600 series was just rushed out the door to compete with amd so it did not fall behind..

Will just have to see... But as stated this does not affect us... Our warranty's are still good.. so i would not back off your clocks.

Maybe the overclocking issues will be Ironed out with Big Kepler aka GK110.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Thx for this post..
> If you read what it says it confirms my post as true,


Well, all except the warranty and overclocking part.
Quote:


> On the record: It is not true
> 
> "This statement is not true:
> "with these limitations Nvidia is now telling everyone that overclocking your already overclocked GTX 680 over 1100MHz will void the warranty."


So the statement that overclocking your already overclocked GTX680 over 1100Mhz will void the warranty is false.

You posted "Guess this is why Nvidia has Suspended warranty coverage to all manufacturers with cards going past what Nvidia set the limit at with these cards of 1100mhz.".

That part is false. Nvidia said they would deal with partners, but never said there was an 1100Mhz limit.

Then there's EVGA-Jacob that posted this, in response to the first time this story was rolled out. I can't quote him because the thread was closed once the story was disproved:

"There is no truth to this."


----------



## General123

I hope they don't keep voltage locked on those to, that would be tragic and even greedy to a extent. I feel as though they are trying to hold back our cards so that we have to buy the more expensive cards to get more performance.


----------



## Visceral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I hope they don't keep voltage locked on those to, that would be tragic and even greedy to a extent. I feel as though they are trying to hold back our cards so that we have to buy the more expensive cards to get more performance.


We simply don't know. It could very well be an artificial restriction devised to enforce the different price/performance levels they've set out for their cards. Using some uncertainty here goes a long way in doing just that. Or, they could very well be 100% genuine about this and are simply attempting to let people know this generation of silicon reacts differently and wont tolerate people going hog wild. What we need is a reputable site to do some serious digging/testing to see which it is. The "reports" of performance degradation are anecdotal at best, so it's impossible to make a judgement based on that yet. In the mean time, based on this, I'll certainly be sticking to stock bios until more information becomes available.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Maybe gk110 will be where it is at? and the 600 series was just rushed out the door to compete with amd so it did not fall behind..
> Will just have to see... But as stated this does not affect us... Our warranty's are still good.. so i would not back off your clocks.
> Maybe the overclocking issues will be Ironed out with Big Kepler aka GK110.


Meh it's not that many people so I'll just keep overclocking it. That thread just seems like some people trying to make hype out of nothing. I'll wait till I see more examples.

It wouldn't make sense for nvidia to say don't go over 1100mhz because some factory cards already do that.


----------



## General123

You are completely right but I tend to assume the worst with a company like Nvidia


----------



## HeadlessKnight

If the big Keplers are bandwidth starved and voltage locked like these cards, they are no go for me. After seeing how AMD spank those cards in bandwidth limited situations.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Well, all except the warranty and overclocking part.
> So the statement that overclocking your already overclocked GTX680 over 1100Mhz will void the warranty is false.
> You posted "Guess this is why Nvidia has Suspended warranty coverage to all manufacturers with cards going past what Nvidia set the limit at with these cards of 1100mhz.".
> That part is false. Nvidia said they would deal with partners, but never said there was an 1100Mhz limit.
> Then there's EVGA-Jacob that posted this, in response to the first time this story was rolled out. I can't quote him because the thread was closed once the story was disproved:
> "There is no truth to this."


*Overclockers over 1100MHz you are safe, but Nvidia will deal with the partners that go over this number, in its own way.*

I think Nvidia said it and then changed it to save face imo... And dealing with it in there own way is still pointing strongly as Nvidia does not want it.

I read Jacobs post.. I think it was more about the locked voltage agreement with Partners and Nvidia And the MSI Lighting breaking this Agreement.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> If the big Keplers are bandwidth starved and voltage locked like these cards, they are no go for me. After seeing how AMD spank those cards in bandwidth limited situations.


Well as most games are Console ports nowadays .. and the new consoles coming out soon... I dont see needing anymore Gpu Power then Sli 670s/680s or 7975s/7970s for a good while.. may need to wait for maxwell.

I can Honestly say with Vsync at 60 fps no game is demanding my overclocks.. im firm at 60fps with both cards clocked down to like 700mhz and 50% use..

Now BF3... on the other hand ramps them up a bit but that is just 1 game.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

EVGA says it's not true, they are a partner with OCd cards.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> EVGA says it's not true, they are a partner with OCd cards.


Jacob is a Hardware rep here give him a poke to confirm that.. cause i am a long time member over on evga and talked to Jacob a few times via pm and read that post and it was about Partners agreements on locked voltages.

Just about every card partner has a card that goes past 1100mhz does not mean that Nvidia gave the Ok from all sources it points that Nvidia is not ok with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Meh it's not that many people so I'll just keep overclocking it. That thread just seems like some people trying to make hype out of nothing. I'll wait till I see more examples.
> It wouldn't make sense for nvidia to say don't go over 1100mhz because some factory cards already do that.


That was just 1 thread there are afew dozen more wide spread across forums.


----------



## General123

Imagine how amazing the 6XX would have been with unlocked voltage? 7970 owners have to increase there voltages to keep up with 680's with no added volts. If we all had voltage control I think this round of card would have been different by far.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Imagine how amazing the 6XX would have been with unlocked voltage? 7970 owners have to increase there voltages to keep up with 680's with no added volts. If we all had voltage control I think this round of card would have been different by far.


I love the 600 series there very cool running cards and easy on the power bill.

And most overclock very well on stock volts.. 200mhz over standard cards is nothing to frown about.

My Ref Asus 680 Normal does 1058mhz but stock it boosts to somewhere like 1137mhz

But ive had it has 1370mhz with no issues other then heat.. Which will be solved with the Antec 620.
My other 680 Boosts to 1320mhz stock..

I do only plan on running the cards at 1300mhz each tho... Anything higher will only be for benchmarks etc.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> *I love the 600 series there very cool running cards and easy on the power bill.*
> And most overclock very well on stock volts.. 200mhz over standard cards is nothing to frown about.


Guess thats what Nvidia was opting for, makes sense...


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Imagine how amazing the 6XX would have been with unlocked voltage? 7970 owners have to increase there voltages to keep up with 680's with no added volts. If we all had voltage control I think this round of card would have been different by far.


I know that but they are still faster, I don't care if the 7970 draw more power or run hotter it is still faster and by a good chuck just see how it perform in Crysis/ Metro2033/ Arma II & DiRT 3 it simply annihilate the 680 in those games even at stock. IMO voltage unlock +25% difference is worth it to me.
I myself don't like to have double standards, alot of people blaming the HD7000 about noise, power consumption & heat but they where cheering for the GTX 480 and it had all those previous weaknesses .
When the GTX 480 came out and stomped the HD5870 nobody cared about how hot/loud and power hungry this card is it was all about performance, but when AMD had the lead alot of people changed their minds.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> I know that but they are still faster, I don't care if the 7970 draw more power or run hotter it is still faster and by a good chuck just see how it perform in Crysis/ Metro2033/ Arma II & DiRT 3 it simply annihilate the 680 in these games even at stock. IMO voltage unlock +25% difference is worth it to me.
> I myself don't like to have double standards, alot of people blaming the HD7000 about noise, power consumption & heat but they where cheering for the GTX 480 and it had all those previous weaknesses .
> When the GTX 480 came out and stomped the HD5870 nobody cared about how hot/loud and power hungry this card is.


Prior to having two 680s i had 2 7970s and overclocked them both as far was they would go.. My 680s are beating them not by a huge amount no.. But in the end of the day they are beating them and doing so while staying more quiet and using less power.

But 1 7970 beats both my 680s is Dirt showdown lol i think that game was designed by amd for amd only or something lol..


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> I know that but they are still faster, I don't care if the 7970 draw more power or run hotter it is still faster and by a good chuck just see how it perform in Crysis/ Metro2033/ Arma II & DiRT 3 it simply annihilate the 680 in those games even at stock. IMO voltage unlock +25% difference is worth it to me.
> I myself don't like to have double standards, alot of people blaming the HD7000 about noise, power consumption & heat but they where cheering for the GTX 480 and it had all those previous weaknesses .
> When the GTX 480 came out and stomped the HD5870 nobody cared about how hot/loud and power hungry this card is it was all about performance, but when AMD had the lead alot of people changed their minds.


You know what is still faster? The 7970's? Sigh please this thread has nothing to do with that. I was speaking about the capabilities of the 7970's with there unlocked voltage and how the 600's would be monsters with unlocked control, thats all. I dont want this or that is better, there are plently of those threads around if you want to hop in one


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Prior to having two 680s i had 2 7970s and overclocked them both as far was they would go.. My 680s are beating them not by a huge amount no.. But in the end of the day they are beating them and doing so while staying more quiet and using less power.
> But 1 7970 beats both my 680s is Dirt showdown lol i think that game was designed by amd for amd only or something lol..


I had a 7950 and I went back because the 79xx series won't downclock at idle with multi monitors and the drivers were still crap. Back on topic, I want to try out that gigabyte bios that was linked earlier.


----------



## General123

Double post


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I had a 7950 and I went back because the 79xx series won't downclock at idle with multi monitors and the drivers were still crap. Back on topic, I want to try out that gigabyte bios that was linked earlier.


You mean this one?
http://www.mvktech.net/components/com_joomlaboard/uploaded/files/GB_670_X3_VMOD.zip


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> You mean this one?
> http://www.mvktech.net/components/com_joomlaboard/uploaded/files/GB_670_X3_VMOD.zip


Yea, I'm gonna check it out in a few. You try it yet?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I had a 7950 and I went back because the 79xx series won't downclock at idle with multi monitors and the drivers were still crap. Back on topic, I want to try out that gigabyte bios that was linked earlier.


Yep i sent both my 7970s back to newegg for a refund.. Drivers were crap both had issues.. one would crash in windows when web surfing if you did not turn hardware accell off... The other had choke whine.. i mean insane choke whine..

I benched them and that was about it and sent them both packing...

Then i got a Evga Gtx 670 FTW best it would do was 1240mhz...

So i found a guy with a Galaxy Gtx 680 SoC hall of fame who wanted to step down to a 670 so i cross traded and added 100$ on my end..

Then a found a Ref Asus 680 over on [H] that was confirmed a 1300mhz + clocker by a guy with 120+ Heatware.. for 500$ so i snagged it.. And that is where i sit today.. Quite the Gpu Journey lol.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yep i sent both my 7970s back to newegg for a refund.. Drivers were crap both had issues.. one would crash in windows when web surfing if you did not turn hardware accell off... The other had choke whine.. i mean insane choke whine..
> I benched them and that was about it and sent them both packing...
> Then i got a Evga Gtx 670 FTW best it would do was 1240mhz...
> S*o i found a guy with a Galaxy Gtx 680 SoC hall of fame who wanted to step down to a 670 so i cross traded and added 100$ on my end..*
> Then a found a Ref Asus 680 over on [H] that was confirmed a 1300mhz + clocker by a guy with 120+ Heatware.. for 500$ so i snagged it.. And that is where i sit today.. Quite the Gpu Journey lol.


Best deal ever?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Yea, I'm gonna check it out in a few. You try it yet?


No, I will gladly though if you would like?


----------



## Visceral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Best deal ever?
> No, I will gladly though if you would like?


Keep us informed how this goes, I'd like to use you as a guinea pig and see if you kill it. Haha.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Visceral*
> 
> Keep us informed how this goes, I'd like to use you as a guinea pig and see if you kill it. Haha.


I did for you guys <3

And I cant kill it with this lol. I can always flash back its very easy


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yep i sent both my 7970s back to newegg for a refund.. Drivers were crap both had issues.. one would crash in windows when web surfing if you did not turn hardware accell off... The other had choke whine.. i mean insane choke whine..
> I benched them and that was about it and sent them both packing...
> .


wow that must have been horrible. but I guess at the time you tried 7970s the drivers weren't fully matured and maybe you didn't OC them (7970s true potential IMO)

I haven't tried the BIOS yet. My only problem I don't want the card to fluctuate to 1.213mV at stock settings unless I overclock it.
I am happy with my current overclock though. But seeing some guys getting awesome results with unlocked voltage it is hard to resist







.


----------



## General123

I am about to try out a bios posted on the site to see if I can get any extra mhz







Quote:


> My bios worked perfect.
> If anyone is using the Dual Fan Galaxy 670 use my bios.
> Board power is increased to 300, and gives 150% for power limit, and it's modded to 1.21v
> 
> New stock boost is 1293mhz compared to original boost of 1202mhz.
> so after flashing, run a bench at stock settings to see what the stock boost speed is before overclocking.


I know I am probably the only one crazy enough to try this for fun but here we go


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Yea, I'm gonna check it out in a few. You try it yet?


I've already tested this Bios a lot. Heaven several hours, 3DMark11 and BF3.

Here is one with a little bit lower gpu-clock @1202.
http://www.mvktech.net/components/com_joomlaboard/uploaded/files/GB670VMC.zip

The board power and the max. power target are at default 200W(100%) and 225W(112%). Please tell me if there is a need to extend the range. I've already saw people reporting they hit the max. power target after the voltage mod with other 6xx cards.


----------



## 100cotton

Anyone have news for bios for Asus dcii cards? I have a non-top.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> Here is one with a little bit lower gpu-clock @1202.
> http://www.mvktech.net/components/com_joomlaboard/uploaded/files/GB670VMC.zip
> The board power and the max. power target are at default 200W(100%) and 225W(112%). Please tell me if there is a need to extend the range. I've already saw people reporting they hit the max. power target after the voltage mod with other 6xx cards.


Yeah I was hitting 139% on my card


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> Anyone have news for bios for Asus dcii cards? I have a non-top.


Link and I shall try.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Yeah I was hitting 139% on my card


LoL wanna hear something funny...

My Galaxy SoC Hall Of fame... peak power is like 77% @[email protected] @ 1320mhz







The asus uses 122%
however..

Guess that is how people were hitting 1800mhz on it...


----------



## General123

So that last bios I tested did not work artifacts all over the screen and crap BUT i fixed it







WHEW
Sexy card Btw Hokies


----------



## eternal7trance

I tried the gigabyte one and I could not OC at all, it just would only let me do stock 1267 clocks and I know I can go much higher with the pe bios.

The EVGA one would let me get a higher core but I could not touch the memory at all.


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I tried the gigabyte one and I could not OC at all, it just would only let me do stock 1267 clocks and I know I can go much higher with the pe bios.
> The EVGA one would let me get a higher core but I could not touch the memory at all.


Did you try reinstalling the nv driver (clean install) after flashing a new bios?

So you have a GB 670 WF and none of those two GB VMOD bios works for you?


----------



## george241312

any1 know how to unlock voltage on this one ? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127675


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> Did you try reinstalling the nv driver (clean install) after flashing a new bios?
> So you have a GB 670 WF and none of those two GB VMOD bios works for you?


He has a MSI PE which is so different from our cards, I would say to just wait for someone to mod a msi PE specifically if you don't have experience flashing back and fourth and being able to fix bad flash's etc eternal7trance. Other wise if you do test away like me








Not sure tbh, I never am. But if you are only getting it for the MRB I would not do it, or if you are buying second hand I would only get it if it was a good price. Because this is the same price and is much better
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125423


----------



## Visceral

There seem to be bios mods flying left and right here. I have a Windforce 670, so what would be the suggested to one to test at this point? I tried the original EVGA FTW one posted in the OP, is there a better one?


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> There seem to be bios mods flying left and right here. I have a Windforce 670, so what would be the suggested to one to test at this point? I tried the original EVGA FTW one posted in the OP, is there a better one?


Try this one http://www.overclock.net/t/1289489/gtx-670-unlocked-voltage-bios/270#post_17865227


----------



## tecfreak

@eternal7trance
Here is the MSI 670 PE launch bios http://www.mvktech.net/components/com_joomlaboard/uploaded/files/670PE_Launch_bios.rom
Did you tried this already?

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> @eternal7trance
> Here is the MSI 670 PE launch bios http://www.mvktech.net/components/com_joomlaboard/uploaded/files/670PE_Launch_bios.rom
> Did you tried this already?
> Sorry for the double post.


Thanks I'm going to try it now and see if it's a different version.

Edit: Nope it's the same crappy one I have.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Thanks I'm going to try it now and see if it's a different version.
> Edit: Nope it's the same crappy one I have.


Link me your bios please.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Link me your bios please.


 msi670pebios.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> msi670pebios.zip 56k .zip file


K I uploaded it to him, it usually takes a day.


----------



## Gomi

Well - I give up. I tried a few more BIOS that I found (All from legit sources) - Its the same old story, I can boost the CORE to a good 1395ish and be stable (Thats about +40 Mhz than my current max), but as soon as I touch the Memory in anyway (Even with no CORE overclock) it crashes.

Might be because its a reference EVGA model *Shrugs*.

Current setting in default BIOS:

CORE: 1350
Memory: 3602
Power usage ~124% @ Heaven Benchmark.

Stable.


----------



## AnToNCheZ

Hey guys, been trying to flash my Gigabyte GTX 670 with the modded voltage bios, using Gigabytes bios flash utility. It keeps telling me, for a number of different bios files (all for the same thing) that it is the same version as the one already on the card. I know it isn't EXACTLY, because I flashed it with the F4 bios off the Gigabyte site, and my voltage is capped at 1.175 like everyone else's stock bios. I have tried using the nvflash utility through the USB drive method, but that doesn't seem to work either. It just tells me that there is no bios to flash which is not true because it is on there. Even when I try to backup the current bios, it says there is no Nvidia hardware recognised. Any idea what other programs/utilities that I can use to flash the bios? What is everyone else using? I wanted to flash the bios back to the original F1 bios that came with the card, but Gigabyte pulls the old bios's off the site when they upload newer versions.

Any help would be great. I get a decent max boost of 1215Mhz, but I would like to see how hard it can go with a little more juice. The cooling on this card is definitely built for pushing the limits.


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnToNCheZ*
> 
> Hey guys, been trying to flash my Gigabyte GTX 670 with the modded voltage bios, using Gigabytes bios flash utility. It keeps telling me, for a number of different bios files (all for the same thing) that it is the same version as the one already on the card. I know it isn't EXACTLY, because I flashed it with the F4 bios off the Gigabyte site, and my voltage is capped at 1.175 like everyone else's stock bios. I have tried using the nvflash utility through the USB drive method, but that doesn't seem to work either. It just tells me that there is no bios to flash which is not true because it is on there. Even when I try to backup the current bios, it says there is no Nvidia hardware recognised. Any idea what other programs/utilities that I can use to flash the bios? What is everyone else using? I wanted to flash the bios back to the original F1 bios that came with the card, but Gigabyte pulls the old bios's off the site when they upload newer versions.


You have to use nvflash 5.117.0.1.This is the dos version that is used with bootable usb dos flash drives. Previous versions won't recognise your hardware.
Quote:


> Any help would be great. I get a decent max boost of 1215Mhz, but I would like to see how hard it can go with a little more juice. The cooling on this card is definitely built for pushing the limits.


If you flash the modified bios, then the boost function of your card is going to be deactivated. The gpu-clok is set to 1202.
First, test how far you can go with stock bios and 1.175V by setting a core-clock offset with afterburner or precision tool.


----------



## AnToNCheZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> You have to use nvflash 5.117.0.1.This is the dos version that is used with bootable usb dos flash drives. Previous versions won't recognise your hardware.
> If you flash the modified bios, then the boost function of your card is going to be deactivated. The gpu-clok is set to 1202.
> First, test how far you can go with stock bios and 1.175V by setting a core-clock offset with afterburner or precision tool.


I used the version after that one of nvflash, but I will try the specific one in your post again. I already know that max boost, that is 1215Mhz. 1059 + kepler boost of 91 + offset of +65 = 1215 total.

I am using a bios that is only voltage modded. Clocks in this one have been left as normal. Won't know how everything is affected until I can manage to flash the thing. Going to try again now.


----------



## tecfreak

Use this one, it has a to 1202 lowered clock: http://www.mvktech.net/components/com_joomlaboard/uploaded/files/GB670VMC.zip
The other one from saltius and also my previous one clocks at 1267.5 which i'm pretty sure is too high for your gpu.
And don't forget to reset all your gpu OC settings (offset to 0) before flashing.


----------



## Visceral

So tec, does your version *require* the dos flash tool? I've just used the firestorm utility from the OP for flashing up to this point.


----------



## divath85

i installed the bios and it lowed my base clock to around 700...reflashed to my original bios. anyone have any idea what that means regarding my card or has had something similar happen to them?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Visceral*
> 
> So tec, does your version *require* the dos flash tool? I've just used the firestorm utility from the OP for flashing up to this point.


Firestorm uses NVflash so it would work no matter what.


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Visceral*
> 
> So tec, does your version *require* the dos flash tool? I've just used the firestorm utility from the OP for flashing up to this point.


If it is requiered - i dont think so, but the dos nvflash tool is the safest way flashing the vga bios.


----------



## General123

Interesting fact that I thought I would you share with you guys - my clocks do not throttle at 70C, or 80C. I was just testing it in heaven and put the fan at 30% and let the temps ramp up and it would not throttle. I dont know about past 80C because i turned he fans back up.


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Interesting fact that I thought I would you share with you guys - my clocks do not throttle at 70C, or 80C. I was just testing it in heaven and put the fan at 30% and let the temps ramp up and it would not throttle. I dont know about past 80C because i turned he fans back up.


Thats what i have wrote on mvktech. And the other good thing is, that you have the full clock speed straightaway. Thats good for our 3DMark11 scores.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I can now run BF3 at 1313, which is you know, a 73mhz step up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from 1240(my old max in BF3). I am so glad too every bit helps running a single card on a 120hz monitor.


try injector ..i'm getting 120FPS (all ULTRA) on OC'd 570 in BF3 ,what your frames like on 120hz ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> My most worry is the card blowing up at me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I am worried the VRMs might be ***** just like how reference GTX 570s were
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I guess for benching it is ok. But I am not sure if it healthy for long term usage, the VRMs are not designed to tolerate that kind of load.
> lesson learned from reference 570s and 590s.


and what have you learn ...i'm still rocking my vanilla 570 1.1v (970/2350) since January last year ,it was was batch period


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> try injector ..i'm getting 120FPS (all ULTRA) on OC'd 570 in BF3 ,what your frames like on 120hz ?
> and what have you learn ...i'm still rocking my vanilla 570 1.1v (970/2350) since January last year ,it was was batch period


With all ultra no MSAA but injected FXAA I get in the 90's-150(avg of all maps about 105-115). With MSAA and FXAA and all ultra besides shadows and Terrain I get in the 90's as well(This is the one I prefer as I dont care for shadows or bushes







) all ultra I get in the mid 70-80's.
You say you get 120fps on all maps all the time on all ultra? Come on now


----------



## K2mil

Can somone upload a link to firestorm utility from the OP download ??


----------



## 66racer

whats the difference with the GB bios compared to the one that was first released?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K2mil*
> 
> Can somone upload a link to firestorm utility from the OP download ??


Its in the post?
http://www.mediafire.com/?76z6cfr5d2y7h77
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> whats the difference with the GB bios compared to the one that was first released?


The GB bios is made specificity for the GB cards


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> The GB bios is made specificity for the GB cards


Oh so there is no special calibrations or benefit then I take it?









thanks


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> With all ultra no MSAA but injected FXAA I get in the 90's-150(avg of all maps about 105-115). With MSAA and FXAA and all ultra besides shadows and Terrain I get in the 90's as well(This is the one I prefer as I dont care for shadows or bushes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) all ultra I get in the mid 70-80's.
> You say you get 120fps on all maps all the time on all ultra? Come on now


http://www.overclock.net/t/1226631/electronista-kepler-fast-enough-to-replace-3-x-gtx-580s/80#post_16675305

i would say on some of the maps ...









P.S. thanks for this thread ,i'm contemplating on getting 670/80


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1226631/electronista-kepler-fast-enough-to-replace-3-x-gtx-580s/80#post_16675305
> i would say on some of the maps ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. thanks for this thread ,i'm contemplating on getting 670/80


Ah ambient off? Cheater








And no problem !


----------



## Gomi

General123 - Any idea if Saltius have unlocked the voltage on the REFERENCE GTX 670 ? I took a look over at the website, but could not find anything (And the "Forum" is damn annoying to use).

Think my problems regarding the Memory OC making heaven crash could be related to me using non-ref BIOS - As I said earlier, the BIOS do work and I am getting a hefty 40 Mhz overclock more - Just seems weird that I go from 3602 (And stable Memory overclock) on the Default BIOS down to 3100ish and unable to touch it in any way.


----------



## Nevii

Hello. Its my 1st post here. Why core voltage in this bios mod is limited to 1213mV? Is that possible to achieve higher voltage?


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> General123 - Any idea if Saltius have unlocked the voltage on the REFERENCE GTX 670 ? I took a look over at the website, but could not find anything (And the "Forum" is damn annoying to use).
> Think my problems regarding the Memory OC making heaven crash could be related to me using non-ref BIOS - As I said earlier, the BIOS do work and I am getting a hefty 40 Mhz overclock more - Just seems weird that I go from 3602 (And stable Memory overclock) on the Default BIOS down to 3100ish and unable to touch it in any way.


Does heaven also crash when u use the modified bios with mem clock @3602 but unchanged core-clock (at previous max)?


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> Does heaven also crash when u use the modified bios with mem clock @3602 but unchanged core-clock (at previous max)?


Yah -

Default clocks (In default BIOS) :

1350 / 3602

Try 1 (New BIOS):

1400 /3100 - Pass

Try 2 (New BIOS):

1400/3600 - Fail

Try 3 (New BIOS):

1350/3100 - Pass

Try 4 (New BIOS):

1350 - 3600 - Fail

It fails _ONLY_ when I touch the memory, just seems to me that there might be a parameter somewhere in the BIOS that needs a check or de-check - As I am using the Reference board. I could understand if I had to lower my memory-clock a tiny bit, due to a core-increase - But to suddenly become unable to touch it at all seems weird to me.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nevii*
> 
> Hello. Its my 1st post here. Why core voltage in this bios mod is limited to 1213mV? Is that possible to achieve higher voltage?


Now with out hard modding, no.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> General123 - Any idea if Saltius have unlocked the voltage on the REFERENCE GTX 670 ? I took a look over at the website, but could not find anything (And the "Forum" is damn annoying to use).
> Think my problems regarding the Memory OC making heaven crash could be related to me using non-ref BIOS - As I said earlier, the BIOS do work and I am getting a hefty 40 Mhz overclock more - Just seems weird that I go from 3602 (And stable Memory overclock) on the Default BIOS down to 3100ish and unable to touch it in any way.


I will look.
Edit: from what I see, no.


----------



## Visceral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> General123 - Any idea if Saltius have unlocked the voltage on the REFERENCE GTX 670 ? I took a look over at the website, but could not find anything (And the "Forum" is damn annoying to use).
> Think my problems regarding the Memory OC making heaven crash could be related to me using non-ref BIOS - As I said earlier, the BIOS do work and I am getting a hefty 40 Mhz overclock more - Just seems weird that I go from 3602 (And stable Memory overclock) on the Default BIOS down to 3100ish and unable to touch it in any way.


There is sometimes an inverse relationship between core overclock and memory overclock. You might simply have to find a new balance between the two. Unless you mean you can keep the core at the same as your default bios and touching the memory STILL crashes it. If that's the case, then yea, that's really weird.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Visceral*
> 
> There is sometimes an inverse relationship between core overclock and memory overclock. You might simply have to find a new balance between the two. Unless you mean you can keep the core at the same as your default bios and touching the memory STILL crashes it. If that's the case, then yea, that's really weird.


If I keep the CORE in the NEW BIOS the same as in the DEFAULT BIOS (1350) it crashes if I add anything to the memory clock.

So basicly, my options are:

1350 CORE / 3602 MEMORY (Default BIOS)

or

1400 CORE / 3100 MEMORY (New BIOS - Which wont let me add ANYTHING to the memory without crashing - No matter if I dowclock the CORE or let it be at 1350)

Staying with the Default BIOS (As its easy to see thats where I get the most) - Written Salitus in hopes he can spare 5 minutes looking it over. My best guess - Its a a tick or tock in the BIOS setting, I been using non-reference board BIOS - Might just need an volt-increase on my own BIOS (Reference design board).


----------



## Visceral

Yeah, I agree, sounds like something if off somewhere.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> If I keep the CORE in the NEW BIOS the same as in the DEFAULT BIOS (1350) it crashes if I add anything to the memory clock.
> So basicly, my options are:
> 1350 CORE / 3602 MEMORY (Default BIOS)
> or
> 1400 CORE / 3100 MEMORY (New BIOS - Which wont let me add ANYTHING to the memory without crashing - No matter if I dowclock the CORE or let it be at 1350)
> Staying with the Default BIOS (As its easy to see thats where I get the most) - Written Salitus in hopes he can spare 5 minutes looking it over. My best guess - Its a a tick or tock in the BIOS setting, I been using non-reference board BIOS - Might just need an volt-increase on my own BIOS (Reference design board).


It could be that the voltage values are messed up. I couldn't touch the memory clock on mine either.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> It could be that the voltage values are messed up. I couldn't touch the memory clock on mine either.


Yah, as I said - I written Salitus and currently praying to the great god of Pixels, Zeros and Ones - That he might take a look on the Default BIOS i sent him. If he could just unlock my own BIOS, it SHOULD work.


----------



## AnToNCheZ

Thanks for the help guys, I have managed to flash the bios using the USB boot method, everything went OK. As a result, I have posted my first 10,000+ P score. So happy to see more coming out of the card with a little extra juice.



The voltage definitely holds the ability of these cards back a little. My 7950 was getting up around 1225Mhz with 1.25v, so I was a little surprised to see the 670's have been voltage regulated. Reminds me when I had crossfire 6950's, but core speed wasn't such an issue as I had two cards. This single card destroys that set up and now beats down the 7950 fairly comfortably as well. They were neck and neck at max clocks for each card before the voltage mod.

It is correct that my card is running at 1267Mhz by default. Although I can pass a 3DMark11 run with 1280 on the core and 1800 on the memory, Unigine will not allow that and I will have to find a suitable clock to run with again. I will re-flash the 1202Mhz bios and at least that way I won't have to under clock the card on each Windows boot.


----------



## Hokies83

I have asked management to start a Kepler Degradation thread pointing to the dozens upon dozens of posts of people using just stock volts and running there card at it's highest overclock for long periods of time stressing it etc then all of a sudden they had to drop the core by 20 - 40mhz. to become stable again.

Will involve having to link posts from other forums.. so im doubtful it will be approved.
I read 5 threads over on Evga today of this known issue there is 3-4 running around on AnAndtech And [H]
it is quite Concerning to say the least..
im running 70-100mhz below what i think my Max core clocks are to be safe..

But you never know till you try.


----------



## Visceral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I have asked management to start a Kepler Degradation thread pointing to the dozens upon dozens of posts of people using just stock volts and running there card at it's highest overclock for long periods of time stressing it etc then all of a sudden they had to drop the core by 20 - 40mhz. to become stable again.
> Will involve having to link posts from other forums.. so im doubtful it will be approved.
> But you never know till you try.


I'm legitimately interested in seeing these posts, if you have a link to them you can share, or a cross post to anandtech (I think I saw you there), please let me know.


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I am about to try out a bios posted on the site to see if I can get any extra mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I am probably the only one crazy enough to try this for fun but here we go


*My bios worked perfect.
If anyone is using the Dual Fan Galaxy 670 use my bios.
Board power is increased to 300, and gives 150% for power limit, and it's modded to 1.21v

New stock boost is 1293mhz compared to original boost of 1202mhz.
so after flashing, run a bench at stock settings to see what the stock boost speed is before overclocking.*

That's my BIOS. lol
Rather than use another brands bios i got Saltius to mod my original bios. It doesn't throttle either.

The degrading of the 600 series cards was denied long ago.


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xp0c*
> 
> New stock boost is 1293mhz compared to original boost of 1202mhz.


Guys... if you apply the voltage mod to your bios the whole boost logic is disabled. That is how this mod works. Disabling the boost unlocks the voltage configuration so you can set the max value of 1.2125V.
The 1293MHz you are speaking of is the highest core clock from the dynamic clock table that was stored in the bios by the manufacturer. When people that wern't able to hit >1260MHz with stock bios will probably get in trouble using this bios. The only way to get around this in such a case is to set e negative offset for the core clock before flashing. But i don't know how high the clocks are going on startup and before the OC tool is setting the core offset.
The best way is to adapt the clock table setting the default baseclock to 915MHz and and 1202MHz at the end of the table as the new core clock which should be low enough for the most cards.

@Gomi
I can apply the voltage mod to your bios. Just give me a couple of minutes.

@all
Does anybody need the new MSI GTX 670 PE Bios with the voltage mod applied? It has a lower startup fan speed.

Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xp0c*
> 
> *My bios worked perfect.
> If anyone is using the Dual Fan Galaxy 670 use my bios.
> Board power is increased to 300, and gives 150% for power limit, and it's modded to 1.21v
> New stock boost is 1293mhz compared to original boost of 1202mhz.
> so after flashing, run a bench at stock settings to see what the stock boost speed is before overclocking.*
> That's my BIOS. lol
> Rather than use another brands bios i got Saltius to mod my original bios. It doesn't throttle either.
> The degrading of the 600 series cards was denied long ago.


LOL it gave me artifacts and wouldnt let me post







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I have asked management to start a Kepler Degradation thread pointing to the dozens upon dozens of posts of people using just stock volts and running there card at it's highest overclock for long periods of time stressing it etc then all of a sudden they had to drop the core by 20 - 40mhz. to become stable again.
> Will involve having to link posts from other forums.. so im doubtful it will be approved.
> I read 5 threads over on Evga today of this known issue there is 3-4 running around on AnAndtech And [H]
> it is quite Concerning to say the least..
> im running 70-100mhz below what i think my Max core clocks are to be safe..
> But you never know till you try.


That would be massively disappointing if simply overclocking degrades your card.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> Guys... if you apply the voltage mod to your bios the whole boost logic is disabled. That is how this mod works. Disabling the boost unlocks the voltage configuration so you can set the max value of 1.2125V.
> The 1293MHz you are speaking of is the highest core clock from the dynamic clock table that was stored in the bios by the manufacturer. When people that wern't able to hit >1260MHz with stock bios will probably get in trouble using this bios. The only way to get around this in such a case is to set e negative offset for the core clock before flashing. But i don't know how high the clocks are going on startup and before the OC tool is setting the core offset.
> The best way is to adapt the clock table setting the default baseclock to 915MHz and and 1202MHz at the end of the table as the new core clock which should be low enough for the most cards.
> @Gomi
> I can apply the voltage mod to your bios. Just give me a couple of minutes.
> @all
> Does anybody need the new MSI GTX 670 PE Bios with the voltage mod applied? It has a lower startup fan speed.
> Sorry for my bad english.


I would like to try it out. Thanks.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> @Gomi
> I can apply the voltage mod to your bios. Just give me a couple of minutes.


Would love to give it a try Tec. At least that could shred some light on the whole weird "Memory Clock" affair.


----------



## tecfreak

@Gomi

VMOD
Fan: 20% - 100%
GPU-Clock: 1202MHz

http://www.mvktech.net/components/com_joomlaboard/uploaded/files/REF670_VMOD_FAN_20_100.zip


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> @Gomi
> VMOD
> Fan: 20% - 100%
> GPU-Clock: 1202MHz
> http://www.mvktech.net/components/com_joomlaboard/uploaded/files/REF670_VMOD_FAN_20_100.zip


Thanks - Giving it a try straight away - Will have an update ASAP!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> @Gomi
> VMOD
> Fan: 20% - 100%
> GPU-Clock: 1202MHz
> http://www.mvktech.net/components/com_joomlaboard/uploaded/files/REF670_VMOD_FAN_20_100.zip


is that a reference (evga?) bios with volt mod + fan unlock to 100% ?? if so ty ty.


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> is that a reference (evga?) bios with volt mod + fan unlock to 100% ?? if so ty ty.


Yes it is.

Now the new MSI PE is in the row.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> Yes it is.
> Now the new MSI PE is in the row.


Ok so this bios seems like it is working great on my evga ref 670 but I can only add +MEM in precision x not nay more +core but this bios finally has me over 1200mhz I wanted to try for even higher though. (1178 with stock bios/volts)

hrm a reboot and it seems to be letting me add core now too. trying a run @ 1225


----------



## Gomi

Can confirm its working - And jesus its accepting some BIG numbers now - Have to look out for the "Oscillation"-effect though - Fine tuning the Overclocks and will report back.

Will keep you updated, but to sum it up - CORE and MEMORY now working.


----------



## Arizonian

This is like déjà from another event that happened last year.

The 'voltage' unlock sort of similar of the 6950 unlock to 6970 only by 'enabling shaders'.

Even though some reported 'bricking' their cards in trying, others continued to try. It's over clocking on a higher level and was I was impressed. From those who failed others figured how it worked.

Those who were successful knew it would degrade their GPU at a faster rate than normal. Seems most who did are still running fine. Along those numbers of successful unlocks you did find others who's cards died / artifacted prematurely within a year's time. Hard to figure if it was going to fail regardless of the BIOS unlock or not since we know that just happens anyway.

Now this year the game has been stepped up with 'voltage' past cards specifications. Similar to the 6950 specifications that did not include those unlocked shaders.

I've found OCN members who 'extreme' over clock know the risks & 'gamble' involved. It's part of the rush and enjoyment on any level of over clocking for this type of 'hobbyist'.

In saying this _If your not able to financially replace your GPU then you might want to rethink your hobby_.

Personally I said since release I feel the cards 1.175 is being conservative on Nvidia's part. This has been and will continue to be interesting to see how it turns out for those who tried or will be trying this. Amazing how most 670 & 680's are hitting 1300 MHz + with a voltage bump and on air.

Guess we'll find out if the risk out weighs the performance gains or not in time. Good luck to those who do as I'm not bumping voltage on my reference 680.


----------



## Gomi

Completed a Heaven with 1402 CORE and 3703 MEMORY - I have Oscillation on the CORE though - Will fine tune it.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Completed a Heaven with 1402 CORE and 3703 MEMORY - I have Oscillation on the CORE though - Will fine tune it.


yea i was able to complete heaven with 1201 core / +525 on mem but my core isn't boosting up to whatever i put the setting at in precision x... weird.. some times it does some times not.


----------



## tecfreak

With this modification there is no boost anymore!
All my modified bios have a fixed gpu-clock @1202MHz. For more OC you have set an clock offset.
I'ts possible, that you have to perform a clean install of the nvidia driver after flashing.

Here is the new MSI GTX 670 PE bios.

VMOD
Fan: 20% -100%
GPU-Clock: 1202MHz

http://www.mvktech.net/components/com_joomlaboard/uploaded/files/PE670_VMOD_FAN_20_100.zip


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> With this modification there is no boost anymore!
> All my modified bios have a fixed gpu-clock @1202MHz. For more OC you have set an clock offset.
> I'ts possible, that you have to perform a clean install of the nvidia driver after flashing.
> Here is the new MSI GTX 670 PE bios.
> VMOD
> Fan: 20% -100%
> GPU-Clock: 1202MHz
> http://www.mvktech.net/components/com_joomlaboard/uploaded/files/PE670_VMOD_FAN_20_100.zip


I am using that ref vmod bios, and it is not really working with my core clock offest (trying to do +30 atm) it will go to 1231 for a sec then downclock to 1192??) however memory is working flawlessly

can you tell me please what to look for in the bios file ? in hex edit, I assume? I would like to be able to mod my own bios to try a few different clocks over 1200


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> @Gomi
> VMOD
> Fan: 20% - 100%
> GPU-Clock: 1202MHz
> http://www.mvktech.net/components/com_joomlaboard/uploaded/files/REF670_VMOD_FAN_20_100.zip


Would it not be a better idea to PM the Op all these links so he can put them all in the thread start post to cut down on confusion.


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I am using that ref vmod bios, and it is not really working with my core clock offest (trying to do +30 atm) it will go to 1231 for a sec then downclock to 1192??) however memory is working flawlessly


How did you set the power target in PT and how is the power level while running heaven?


----------



## Visceral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Would it not be a better idea to PM the Op all these links so he can put them all in the thread start post to cut down on confusion.


This is a great thread, but I agree with this. There are plenty of people willing to flash their bios here and test this stuff out, but lets get it organized in the OP with all the info we can about each bios and the working methods used to flash them (Dos vs. Firestorm or both, etc). We'll cover more ground this way and there will be fewer questions in the long run.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> How did you set the power target in PT and how is the power level while running heaven?


I think a clean install of the drivers fixed the issue ( I just played one checkpoint of max payne 3 @ 1231 MHz!!! ) I will report back if its still an issue.

also I have my power target at 122% I will make sure its hitting 1.21 when i alt+tab here in a sec back to max payne 3









all is well with my offset sticking, however 1231 proved to be a bit greedy after awhile







oh well try for +25 and so on and so forth.

edit: so of course i spoke too soon, while my voltage seems to stay at 1.21 my core keeps bouncing between my offset and 1201. 1201 is still a nice improvement from 1178 but if you could please tecfreak post on how people can mod their own bios that would be awesome bro.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> With this modification there is no boost anymore!
> All my modified bios have a fixed gpu-clock @1202MHz. For more OC you have set an clock offset.
> I'ts possible, that you have to perform a clean install of the nvidia driver after flashing.
> Here is the new MSI GTX 670 PE bios.
> VMOD
> Fan: 20% -100%
> GPU-Clock: 1202MHz
> http://www.mvktech.net/components/com_joomlaboard/uploaded/files/PE670_VMOD_FAN_20_100.zip


Thanks, I just tried it out and while I could OC higher and not crash, the voltage and core would not stay put. They went up and down the whole time.


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Thanks, I just tried it out and while I could OC higher and not crash, the voltage and core would not stay put. They went up and down the whole time.


Try to reinstall your nv driver (clean install).

@all
I have documented the mod of my GB GTX 670 Windforce bios. Maybe it helps somebody to improve this stuff to achive even better performance and/or stability.

http://www.mvktech.net/components/com_joomlaboard/uploaded/files/GK104_VGABIOS_GB670WF3_MOD_EXAMPLE.pdf


----------



## HardwareDecoder

ok so 64 09 = 1202, what would one change that to for say 1231? I have never hex-edited before


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> Try to reinstall your nv driver (clean install).
> @all
> I have documented the mod of my GB GTX 670 Windforce bios. Maybe it helps somebody to improve this stuff to achive even better performance and/or stability.
> http://www.mvktech.net/components/com_joomlaboard/uploaded/files/GK104_VGABIOS_GB670WF3_MOD_EXAMPLE.pdf


Tried it, it still goes all over the place. That's with the power saving off in nvidia control panel.


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> ok so 64 09 = 1202, what would one change that to for say 1231? I have never hex-edited before


Thats not so simple and i never have set an offset in the bios. Take a look at mvktech.net how Slatius did that and compare a modified bios with a stock bios. I'm using the hex editor "HxD".

@eternal7trance
How did you set the power target in PT and how is the power level while running heaven?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> Thats not so simple and i never have set an offset in the bios. Take a look at mvktech.net how Slatius did that and compare a modified bios with a stock bios. I'm using the hex editor "HxD".
> @eternal7trance
> How did you set the power target in PT and how is the power level while running heaven?


i dont understand what you are saying, i just want to change the number from 1202 dude.

i compared that line 64 09 00 01 39 it is the same on my stock bios also.. what the hell


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> Thats not so simple and i never have set an offset in the bios. Take a look at mvktech.net how Slatius did that and compare a modified bios with a stock bios. I'm using the hex editor "HxD".
> @eternal7trance
> How did you set the power target in PT and how is the power level while running heaven?


I set it to max and the TDP was around 100%.


----------



## K2mil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> With this modification there is no boost anymore!
> All my modified bios have a fixed gpu-clock @1202MHz. For more OC you have set an clock offset.
> I'ts possible, that you have to perform a clean install of the nvidia driver after flashing.
> Here is the new MSI GTX 670 PE bios.
> VMOD
> Fan: 20% -100%
> GPU-Clock: 1202MHz
> http://www.mvktech.net/components/com_joomlaboard/uploaded/files/PE670_VMOD_FAN_20_100.zip


Can you upload a BIOS that isn't voltage limited but keeps an option of dynamic clock ??


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I set it to max and the TDP was around 100%.


Try this one: http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/e638e50ec2/PE670_VMOD_BP-225-250_FAN-20-100

EDIT: Reset your oc settings before flashing and reinstall the nv driver after flashing.


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K2mil*
> 
> Can you upload a BIOS that isn't voltage limited but keeps an option of dynamic clock ??


With dynamic clock (boost) enabled the voltage is limited to 1.175V. As i know it's not possible to have both enabled/unlocked.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> Try this one: http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/e638e50ec2/PE670_VMOD_BP-225-250_FAN-20-100
> EDIT: Reset your oc settings before flashing and reinstall the nv driver after flashing.


My chip sucks so I'm not able to oc much higher than around 1280 core. However I do notice when hooking up the DMM that my voltage goes up to 1.222 and on GPUZ it says my TDP is 80%.

The voltage doesn't fluctuate anymore and I'm sitting around 63c.

Right now I'm at 1285mhz core and 3610mhz mem and it's not moving at all.


----------



## tecfreak

@HardwareDecoder
Try this one: http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/6332f8e528/REF670_VMOD_BP-225-250_FAN-20-100
Reset your oc settings before flashing and reinstall the nv driver after flashing.


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> My chip sucks so I'm not able to oc much higher than around 1280 core. However I do notice when hooking up the DMM that my voltage goes up to 1.222 and on GPUZ it says my TDP is 80%.
> The voltage doesn't fluctuate anymore and I'm sitting around 63c.
> Right now I'm at 1285mhz core and 3610mhz mem and it's not moving at all.


1285/1810 is a good result. Depending on the rest of your HW you should get in 3Dmark11 ~10600-10900 GS points.
My GB WF is game stable @1320/1815 and 3DMark11 stable @1333/1840 but crashes in haven after 10min at these clocks.
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/4023796


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> @HardwareDecoder
> Try this one: http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/6332f8e528/REF670_VMOD_BP-225-250_FAN-20-100
> Reset your oc settings before flashing and reinstall the nv driver after flashing.


ok, what did you change?? I am still wishing I knew what to change so I could edit stuff my self









thanks for this though.


----------



## tecfreak

This one has an other Board Power Setup which now is at 225W(100%) - 250W(112%).
If you want to modify your bios take a look at the pdf file i've posted here and maybe visit mvktech.net and look at the bios files the user Saltius has modified.

The hex values are read backwards.
For example: A8 61 01 -> 01 61 A8

BTW: The new BP setup seem to work for eternal7trance and his MSI PE Bios. Give it a try...


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> This one has an other Board Power Setup which now is at 225W(100%) - 250W(112%).
> If you want to modify your bios take a look at the pdf file i've posted here and maybe visit mvktech.net and look at the bios files the user Saltius has modified.
> The hex values are read backwards.
> For example: A8 61 01 -> 01 61 A8
> BTW: The new BP setup seem to work for eternal7trance and his MSI PE Bios. Give it a try...


I have looked at other bios I don't understand.

can you post something that shows like, base clock is 1202 now. if I do this it will be say 1250. I have no idea what to put to change it to something else.


----------



## DADDYDC650

BIOS worked like a charm! Thanks tecfreak! Core @ 1400.6Mhz and VRAM @ 7.4Ghz. Heaven has been running without issue for the last 3 1/2 hours or so.


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I have looked at other bios I don't understand.
> can you post something that shows like, base clock is 1202 now. if I do this it will be say 1250. I have no idea what to put to change it to something else.


Why do you want to OC by editing your bios when you can simply set an offset using Precision Tool, Anterburner or NvidiaInspector?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> Why do you want to OC by editing your bios when you can simply set an offset using Precision Tool, Anterburner or NvidiaInspector?


that first ref 670 bios you gave would not stay steady with added boost in precision X . If I added +25 it would hit 1227 for a second then downclock below 1200 it was always jumping between 1200/1215/1227. So I figured if I edited the clock from 1202 to whatever my max stable is then it would work...


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> BIOS worked like a charm! Thanks tecfreak! Core @ 1400.6Mhz and VRAM @ 7.4Ghz. Heaven has been running without issue for the last 3 1/2 hours or so.


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> that first ref 670 bios you gave would not stay steady with added boost in precision X . If I added +25 it would hit 1227 for a second then downclock below 1200 it was always jumping between 1200/1215/1227. So I figured if I edited the clock from 1202 to whatever my max stable is then it would work...


What is your stable core clock without the vmod?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

1178


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> What is your stable core clock without the vmod?


1178 before volt mod I am stable at 1200+ after not sure what the exact number is yet.


----------



## tecfreak

If you are stable at 1178 @1.175V then maybe 1202MHz is the max. you can achive with the extra of 37mV. Just try the new bios and run heaven @max with a core clock offset @+/-0.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> If you are stable at 1178 @1.175V then maybe 1202MHz is the max. you can achive with the extra of 37mV. Just try the new bios and run heaven @max with a core clock offset @+/-0.


I think I can do more. I am testing that second bios now I think its allowing me to add an offset so far. On the first bios I played for almost an hour @ 1231 core before it went down on its own.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> BIOS worked like a charm! Thanks tecfreak! Core @ 1400.6Mhz and VRAM @ 7.4Ghz. Heaven has been running without issue for the last 3 1/2 hours or so.


Not Bad your getting close to 680 speed







but how long will it hold till the gpu degrades ? Thats a nice bench OC but id drop down to like 1300mhz for everyday use.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

yea tecfreak I can do 1231 core and +525 mem and pass heaven with score of 1274 @ 1080P / max tess / 8 /16.

that is my highest score ever I am super excited thanks so much +53 extra mhz on core! from 1058 to 1231 total.

Now I just need to game and make sure its stable in everything not just heaven.


----------



## Gomi

For the people overclocking atm. via the unlocked BIOS - Remember to check for Frequency Oscillation - You might be hitting (And running a stable Heaven) at some amazing CORE clock - But in reality your CORE clock is going up and down, in various amounts, by the second.

Pictures and so forth in the gtx 670 overclocking master guide.

Will post my own results later today


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> For the people overclocking atm. via the unlocked BIOS - Remember to check for Frequency Oscillation - You might be hitting (And running a stable Heaven) at some amazing CORE clock - But in reality your CORE clock is going up and down, in various amounts, by the second.
> Pictures and so forth in the gtx 670 overclocking master guide.
> Will post my own results later today


Please try this one: http://www.overclock.net/t/1289489/gtx-670-unlocked-voltage-bios/350#post_17871949


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> Please try this one: http://www.overclock.net/t/1289489/gtx-670-unlocked-voltage-bios/350#post_17871949


You mean me mate ? And is that for the Reference model ? And if so, what is the change-log ?


----------



## AnToNCheZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> My chip sucks so I'm not able to oc much higher than around 1280 core. However I do notice when hooking up the DMM that my voltage goes up to 1.222 and on GPUZ it says my TDP is 80%.
> The voltage doesn't fluctuate anymore and I'm sitting around 63c.
> Right now I'm at 1285mhz core and 3610mhz mem and it's not moving at all.


That chip does not suck! That is a great result. The chips getting 1300Mhz+ are exceptions. Depending on the temp of the GPU, you should be rapt with that. I get 1255Mhz Heaven stable, and my temps don't go over 60C. If your chip is going at 1300+ but getting high temps, then that clock is not really very good for long term. It's all in the balance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> 1285/1810 is a good result. Depending on the rest of your HW you should get in 3Dmark11 ~10600-10900 GS points.
> My GB WF is game stable @1320/1815 and 3DMark11 stable @1333/1840 but crashes in haven after 10min at these clocks.
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/4023796


What games do you use to test your game stability? Looping benchmarks or just by playing? I find that Heaven does not give me the clocks that 3DMark11 allows me to pass, but with Heaven I know that it is rock solid. Would like to see if I can get game stable with something a little higher than the 1255Mhz that Heaven allows me to loop for 30 minutes +. I had 1215Mhz looping for 3 hours on max in Heaven, so I have gained 40Mhz with the voltage mod. Thanks very much for the bios, it is working great.

Anyone that doesn't need the max boost these bios files are providing, you can easily reduce the core by using a negative offset it Precision or Afterburner. Since the boost feature is now gone and the clocks are fairly high now (1200Mhz +) as stock on all the cards running the modded bios, it is a nice way to not have your card running at full tilt when you don't really need it to.


----------



## DADDYDC650

GB 670 OC Core @ 1418Mhz & VRAM @ 7516Mhz. Thanks again tecfreak! Let me know if you make any BIOS improvements for the GB 670 OC.


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> You mean me mate ? And is that for the Reference model ? And if so, what is the change-log ?


Yes, its the EVGA Reference Bios i've got from you









Wait a couple minutes. I have some new bios files for all of you that have to be tested. I decreased the max. power target to 225W for all the GTX 670 cards with 6+6Pin power connector. I hope this will be enough to run all these different cards at their max clocks.

And for you DADDYDC650, my high score breaker, i have also a new bios with max power set to 250W. The GB has a 680 PCB with 6+8Pin power connector and could even do 300W max


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> Yes, its the EVGA Reference Bios i've got from you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a couple minutes. I have some new bios files for all of you that have to be tested. I decreased the max. power target to 225W for all the GTX 670 cards with 6+6Pin power connector. I hope this will be enough to run all these different cards at their max clocks.
> And for you DADDYDC650, my high score breaker, i have also a new bios with max power set to 250W. The GB has a 680 PCB with 6+8Pin power connector and could even do 300W max


I know its the BIOS you got from me - But the one you linked is for HardwareVendor - I got mine a few posts before him. So just asking if there are any changes in the one you gave to me


----------



## Nevii

Hey. Could someone edit this bios with VMod without touching rest? Thank you.

N670O2GD.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## tecfreak

Test them and give me feedback.

Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce
Version: 80.04.31.00.58
Voltage: 1.2125
GPU-Clock: 1202MHz
Board Power: 200W(100%) - 250W(125%)
http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/313af64253/GB670_VMOD_BP-200-250

Voltage: 1.2125
GPU-Clock: 1202MHz
Board Power: 200W(100%) - 225W(112%)

Asus GTX 670 DCUII Top (also for non-Top)
Version: 80.04.19.00.2B
http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/15fbf991ce/DCT670_VMOD_BP-200-225

MSI GTX 670 PE
Version: 80.04.19.00.04
FAN: 20% - 100%
http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/3e32b7aac7/PE670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-20-100

Palit GTX 670 Jetstream
Version: 80.04.19.00.23
FAN: 20% - 100%
http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/f256997259/PJS670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-20-100

EVGA/Reference GTX 670
Version: 80.04.19.00.70
FAN: 20% - 100%
http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/d0114f3f27/REF670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-20-100

RESET YOUR OC SETTINGS BEFORE FLASHING.
AFTER FLASHING REINSTALL THE NV DRIVER (Clean Install) AND REBOOT.
TEST WITHOUT ANY CLOCK OFFSET FIRST.


----------



## Gomi

Will do mate - At work so it will take me 3 hours to test it, but you can expect a throughout test of:

*EVGA/Reference GTX 670
Version: 80.04.19.00.70
FAN: 20% - 100%*


----------



## tecfreak

double post. sry.


----------



## AnToNCheZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> Test them and give me feedback.
> 
> Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce
> Version: 80.04.31.00.58
> Voltage: 1.2125
> GPU-Clock: 1202MHz
> Board Power: 200W(100%) - 250W(125%)
> http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/313af64253/GB670_VMOD_BP-200-250
> 
> Voltage: 1.2125
> GPU-Clock: 1202MHz
> Board Power: 200W(100%) - 225W(112%)
> Asus GTX 670 DCUII Top (also for non-Top)
> Version: 80.04.19.00.2B
> http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/15fbf991ce/DCT670_VMOD_BP-200-225
> MSI GTX 670 PE
> Version: 80.04.19.00.04
> FAN: 20% - 100%
> http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/3e32b7aac7/PE670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-20-100
> Palit GTX 670 Jetstream
> Version: 80.04.19.00.23
> FAN: 20% - 100%
> http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/f256997259/PJS670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-20-100
> EVGA/Reference GTX 670
> Version: 80.04.19.00.70
> FAN: 20% - 100%
> http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/d0114f3f27/REF670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-20-100
> 
> RESET YOUR OC SETTINGS BEFORE FLASHING.
> AFTER FLASHING REINSTALL THE NV DRIVER (Clean Install) AND REBOOT.
> TEST WITHOUT ANY CLOCK OFFSET FIRST.


Hey tecfreak, I have the GB OC card, how will the higher power target bios help with my overclock if it runs on the same voltage? As soon as I get home, I will reflash the card with the new bios that you have posted and report back. So far my highest Heaven stable OC is 1255Mhz with +500Mhz on the memory. Plenty of temp to spare, also.


----------



## OcSlave

Thats about same as me.
With new bios i'm at 1300mhz now, have'nt noticed a temp increase really, maybe 1-3c?
Power limit now shoots up to nearly 100% in heaven.
Can gb oc x3 670 have a higher power draw?
I cant seem todo much past 1300mhz but then one of my cards is a crap clocker compared to the other so i may be at my limit.

Thankyou for the bios tecfreak


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnToNCheZ*
> 
> Hey tecfreak, I have the GB OC card, how will the higher power target bios help with my overclock if it runs on the same voltage? As soon as I get home, I will reflash the card with the new bios that you have posted and report back. So far my highest Heaven stable OC is 1255Mhz with +500Mhz on the memory. Plenty of temp to spare, also.


I think only cards with an above averge power consumption will benefit from that bios and only as long the cooling system ist strong enough to keep the temps low.


----------



## AnToNCheZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> I think only cards with an above averge power consumption will benefit from that bios and only as long the cooling system ist strong enough to keep the temps low.


I will flash it and try anyway. I sort of know what clock speed will crash Heaven fairly quickly to be able to tell whether it has been a benefit or not. Will check back in with the result in a little while.


----------



## tecfreak

Here is the clock table i've got from those bios files you maybe should orientate on when setting the clock offset:

Code:



Code:


1150 
1163 
1176 
1189 
1202
1215
1229
1242
1255 
1268
1281
1294
1307
1320
1333
1346
1359
1372
1385
1398
1411
1424
1438
1451
1464
1477
1490


----------



## AnToNCheZ

So the additional power limit hasn't really helped my clocks, as I expected. Although, I have stepped up from 1255 to 1268 on the core for one full run of Unigine, but I will need to test this for 30 mins or more to make sure it is stable. 1281 crashed it so there isn't much to gain, I would need more voltage to get anything more out of her.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Will do mate - At work so it will take me 3 hours to test it, but you can expect a throughout test of:
> *EVGA/Reference GTX 670
> Version: 80.04.19.00.70
> FAN: 20% - 100%*


Been testing for an hour - So far its looking good. There is no more Frequency Oscillation - So this was definitely tied in with the Power Target %.

Will post results and further observations as soon as possible.

*UPDATE:*

Default BIOS

Code:



Code:


Overclock with DEFAULT BIOS and 1175 mV - Power Target 122 %

CORE 1350

MEMORY 3602


Default BIOS


Default BIOS


CUSTOM BIOS

Code:



Code:


Overclock with CUSTOM BIOS and 1213mV  - Power Target 112 %

CORE 1393

MEMORY  3719


CUSTOM BIOS


CUSTOM BIOS


GAINS

Code:



Code:


CORE 43 Mhz
MEMORY 117 Mhz


----------



## K2mil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> Test them and give me feedback.
> 
> Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce
> Version: 80.04.31.00.58
> Voltage: 1.2125
> GPU-Clock: 1202MHz
> Board Power: 200W(100%) - 250W(125%)
> http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/313af64253/GB670_VMOD_BP-200-250
> 
> Voltage: 1.2125
> GPU-Clock: 1202MHz
> Board Power: 200W(100%) - 225W(112%)
> Asus GTX 670 DCUII Top (also for non-Top)
> Version: 80.04.19.00.2B
> http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/15fbf991ce/DCT670_VMOD_BP-200-225
> MSI GTX 670 PE
> Version: 80.04.19.00.04
> FAN: 20% - 100%
> http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/3e32b7aac7/PE670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-20-100
> Palit GTX 670 Jetstream
> Version: 80.04.19.00.23
> FAN: 20% - 100%
> http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/f256997259/PJS670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-20-100
> EVGA/Reference GTX 670
> Version: 80.04.19.00.70
> FAN: 20% - 100%
> http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/d0114f3f27/REF670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-20-100
> 
> RESET YOUR OC SETTINGS BEFORE FLASHING.
> AFTER FLASHING REINSTALL THE NV DRIVER (Clean Install) AND REBOOT.
> 
> TEST WITHOUT ANY CLOCK OFFSET FIRST.


So if I apply this bios I will be running by default Voltage: 1.2125 even if I don't need that overclock and I would negative offset the core i would be still running at high voltage with low core clock ?? is there a way to have that awesome bios and then a profile number two that would be reference clocks ?? Again just asking you are doing wonderful work i admire it !


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K2mil*
> 
> So if I apply this bios I will be running by default Voltage: 1.2125 even if I don't need that overclock and I would negative offset the core i would be still running at high voltage with low core clock ?? is there a way to have that awesome bios and then a profile number two that would be reference clocks ?? Again just asking you are doing wonderful work i admire it !


Voltmeter shows it is 1.23 volts
Voltmeter also shows Ref cards use up to 1.21 volts stock.

Can not trust software for correct voltage readings.


----------



## General121

Man your thread sure exploded, General12*3*









Too bad I do not believe this works with mah ASUS TOP DC2 670 :/


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> Test them and give me feedback.
> 
> EVGA/Reference GTX 670
> Version: 80.04.19.00.70
> FAN: 20% - 100%
> http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/d0114f3f27/REF670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-20-100
> 
> RESET YOUR OC SETTINGS BEFORE FLASHING.
> AFTER FLASHING REINSTALL THE NV DRIVER (Clean Install) AND REBOOT.
> TEST WITHOUT ANY CLOCK OFFSET FIRST.


is this GTX 670 is the FTW version ? it will work on 670 FTW? because i had flashed both of my card with the BIOS in the Fist page uploaded by General123. when I first run the bench with deafault bios settings my result was

*First* card 1293MHz - 1215MHz = Gain + 78MHz ---> stable
*My* top oc on this card is 1350MHz with default bios
*Second* card 1293MHz - 1137MHz = Gain + 156MHz ---> Not stable
*My* top oc on this card is 1242MHz with default bios

*Any* chance to just unlock the Vmod and don't mess with anything else.

*PS: One thing here Guys i notice and we all need to cooperate with other when you THANK YOU please +REP
this way you will encorage more and more of hard work.*


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> is this GTX 670 is the FTW version ? it will work on 670 FTW? because i had flashed both of my card with the BIOS in the Fist page uploaded by General123. when I first run the bench with deafault bios settings my result was
> *First* card 1293MHz - 1215MHz = Gain + 78MHz ---> stable
> *My* top oc on this card is 1350MHz with default bios
> *Second* card 1293MHz - 1137MHz = Gain + 156MHz ---> Not stable
> *My* top oc on this card is 1242MHz with default bios
> *Any* chance to just unlock the Vmod and don't mess with anything else.[/B]


The FTW bios in the start post is the same version as that one i've modded and posted here. So it also should work with your card and i hope a lot better than this from the start post.
Try it and give me feedback. Don't forget to reinstall your nv driver after flashing (clean install).


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K2mil*
> 
> So if I apply this bios I will be running by default Voltage: 1.2125 even if I don't need that overclock and I would negative offset the core i would be still running at high voltage with low core clock ?? is there a way to have that awesome bios and then a profile number two that would be reference clocks ?? Again just asking you are doing wonderful work i admire it !


If i just unlock the voltage the card would clock to its highest clock stored in its clock table. Unlocking the voltage also means disabling the boost and i think that is how this *magic* works.
What i could do is to lower the core clock a bit, but why do you want go even lower than 1202? You will only benefit from the voltage mod if you clock your card to the max. If you don't want to run it with high oc, then you can stay @stock bios.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Voltmeter shows it is 1.23 volts
> Voltmeter also shows Ref cards use up to 1.21 volts stock.
> Can not trust software for correct voltage readings.


It may since tecfreak has some skill modding bios apparently lol
He posted back a bit
http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/15fbf991ce/DCT670_VMOD_BP-200-225


----------



## HardwareDecoder

hey tec freak will you mod that ref evga bios for me one more time and make the clock 1215 instead of 1202??


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> hey tec freak will you mod that ref evga bios for me one more time and make the clock 1215 instead of 1202??


Why wouldn't you just use software for that?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Why wouldn't you just use software for that?


Why use software running in windows for something I can hardcode in to the bios (still wishing I knew how to hex-edit seem to have gotten no where in my research). I understand if something was say 01 02 03 and you had to change it to 03 02 01 to make something work. I have no idea how to form numbers such as 1202 from that 6FC0 key with 64 09 blah blah in it. Also can memory OC be hard coded also?


----------



## Epsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Man your thread sure exploded, General12*3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad I do not believe this works with mah ASUS TOP DC2 670 :/


I just flashed my Asus GTX 670 DCII (non top).

I broke the 10k 3DMark11 barrier now. Voltage with modded bios is at 1.212, this is what Afterburner is reading.

My max speeds with stock bios where 1244MHz on the core, now i'm at 1277MHz and still going up.

So it defo works.


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epsi*
> 
> I just flashed my Asus GTX 670 DCII (non top).
> I broke the 10k 3DMark11 barrier now. Voltage with modded bios is at 1.212, this is what Afterburner is reading.
> My max speeds with stock bios where 1244MHz on the core, now i'm at 1277MHz and still going up.
> So it defo works.


Could you please run heaven @max windowed and watch the power level how far it goes and the core clock if it is fluctuating or not?
And maybe make a screen with heaven running windowed and an open monitor window of Precision Tool/Afterburner to see core clock, load and power level?


----------



## Epsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> Could you please run heaven @max windowed and watch the power level how far it goes and the core clock if it is fluctuating or not?
> And maybe make a screen with heaven running windowed and an open monitor window of Precision Tool/Afterburner to see core clock, load and power level?


Lol, i didn't run heaven yet. But the speeds i just posted is only 3DMark11 stable. I did a run on 1250MHz just to check what u asked, and it seems the power target is stuck it 85% max... i did not noticed it wen running 3DMark. So there seems to be some sort of bug there. And at 65c its throttling back at 1236MHz, fan was at 100%. Getting a few degrees hotter then without the bios mod. It never throttled because of the temps before, but that ofc is because of the voltage increase.










Think i'm going to flash it back to original, not that big gain.


----------



## Gomi

Picture too small


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Picture too small


Right click it and open in new tab, bam its big


----------



## Epsi

Well i just flashed it back, maybe there will be some other bios soon. Power level is fine now again.


----------



## Harobi

I flashed my zotac card with the bios and was able to run at 1300 MHz up from 1235 MHz on my stock bios. However if I even touched the memory my computer would lock up. Without the extra memory speed my scores were much lower than stock. Does anyone have a fix for that? I would love to squeeze the extra performance put of my card.


----------



## bigdaddytomcat

I've been running my windforce 670 at 1315 with no memory offset. My memory doesnt like to overclock much. Will this volt mod allow me to increase my memory overclock


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harobi*
> 
> I flashed my zotac card with the bios and was able to run at 1300 MHz up from 1235 MHz on my stock bios. However if I even touched the memory my computer would lock up. Without the extra memory speed my scores were much lower than stock. Does anyone have a fix for that? I would love to squeeze the extra performance put of my card.


Is it the Zotac REFERENCE card ?

I had the same problem as I was using NON-REFERENCE bios - Solved the problem using a REFERENCE-BIOS. (See the one I said I would test - few pages back).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdaddytomcat*
> 
> I've been running my windforce 670 at 1315 with no memory offset. My memory doesnt like to overclock much. Will this volt mod allow me to increase my memory overclock


I gained +117Mhz on the memory when flashing the BIOS.


----------



## Visceral

Has there been any more info on the supposed over-volting causes kepler cards to slowly degrade? I've read a few examples scattered over a few sites, but nothing that couldn't be put down to normal card failure here and there..


----------



## bigdaddytomcat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Is it the Zotac REFERENCE card ?
> I had the same problem as I was using NON-REFERENCE bios - Solved the problem using a REFERENCE-BIOS. (See the one I said I would test - few pages back).
> I gained +117Mhz on the memory when flashing the BIOS.


Maybe I should give the bios a try. My card overclocks nicely but since my memory doesnt overclock my Scores arent as high as others with the same core clocks.

time to research how to flash my cards bios. I think gigabyte has a flashing utility I remember reading about a bios update


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Visceral*
> 
> Has there been any more info on the supposed over-volting causes kepler cards to slowly degrade? I've read a few examples scattered over a few sites, but nothing that couldn't be put down to normal card failure here and there..


Nothing mate -

I read about it, both from the perspective of Team Red and Team Green - Because that is basicly what it boils down to. My two cents aint worth alot more than .. well, two cents - But I personally thinks its a fart in the wind - Or a rabbit-story. The cards been out for such a short time that its impossible to talk about "Degrading" - If this story had hit a year from now, sure - There might be some meat on it.

And as always - Overclocking is always up to oneself. I, full-knowing about the risks, flashed my BIOS and are running with aggressive clocks 24/7 - But thats how I personally roll.

So again - Until SOMEONE gives SOLID evidence and not just the cries of unseen faces on various forums, its all good in my eyes.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Visceral*
> 
> Has there been any more info on the supposed over-volting causes kepler cards to slowly degrade? I've read a few examples scattered over a few sites, but nothing that couldn't be put down to normal card failure here and there..


As far as I understand it, its like CPU Overclocking. All cards degrade over time. OCing, and increasing the voltage, just means you reach that limit sooner. Like tires. Say a tire was rated for, idk, 80K miles. at 30MPH its going to take a long time to hit that 80k mark, but at 60MPH, its going to reach it sooner but there will be perks and extra speed, etc.
You should have to worry really about this unless you want your card to last in excess of 6+ years, maybe..
Any other questions\concerns?


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdaddytomcat*
> 
> Maybe I should give the bios a try. My card overclocks nicely but since my memory doesnt overclock my Scores arent as high as others with the same core clocks.
> time to research how to flash my cards bios. I think gigabyte has a flashing utility I remember reading about a bios update


I know the Thread is getting bigger and bigger - But before starting a project like this, at least read through it. There have already been posted a tool for flashing and the instructions on how to do it.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Nothing mate -
> I read about it, both from the perspective of Team Red and Team Green - Because that is basicly what it boils down to. My two cents aint worth alot more than .. well, two cents - But I personally thinks its a fart in the wind - Or a rabbit-story. The cards been out for such a short time that its impossible to talk about "Degrading" - If this story had hit a year from now, sure - There might be some meat on it.
> And as always - Overclocking is always up to oneself. I, full-knowing about the risks, flashed my BIOS and are running with aggressive clocks 24/7 - But thats how I personally roll.
> So again - Until SOMEONE gives SOLID evidence and not just the cries of unseen faces on various forums, its all good in my eyes.


This is how I feel also. Not overclocking and pushing things to there limits takes the run out of it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> As far as I understand it, its like CPU Overclocking. All cards degrade over time. OCing, and increasing the voltage, just means you reach that limit sooner. Like tires. Say a tire was rated for, idk, 80K miles. at 30MPH its going to take a long time to hit that 80k mark, but at 60MPH, its going to reach it sooner but there will be perks and extra speed, etc.
> You should have to worry really about this unless you want your card to last in excess of 6+ years, maybe..
> Any other questions\concerns?


Very well said


----------



## HardwareDecoder

@ tecfreak that 2nd ref evga bios is working great I think, but my power % seems low like under 70 alot, although I am having no issues I can see or core oscillation and voltage stays at 1.21 is this normal ?


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> @ tecfreak that 2nd ref evga bios is working great I think, but my power % seems low like under 70 alot, although I am having no issues I can see or core oscillation and voltage stays at 1.21 is this normal ?


This is not normal, this is greate!
70% power level means, that your card is running with 140W max. The power limit of stock bios is @170W.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

now I'm confused so the new BIOS actually makes my card use less power?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> As far as I understand it, its like CPU Overclocking. All cards degrade over time. OCing, and increasing the voltage, just means you reach that limit sooner. Like tires. Say a tire was rated for, idk, 80K miles. at 30MPH its going to take a long time to hit that 80k mark, but at 60MPH, its going to reach it sooner but there will be perks and extra speed, etc.
> You should have to worry really about this unless you want your card to last in excess of 6+ years, maybe..
> Any other questions\concerns?


Not really a cpu is alot tougher then a gpu.. a gpu will degrade much sooner then a cpu.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Not really a cpu is alot tougher then a gpu.. a gpu will degrade much sooner then a cpu.


But either way, you get the point. I didnt say one was stronger, or as strong, I was just using it as a comparison. Still works, yes?


----------



## Shmerrick

Looking forward to trying this. My 670 feels a bit weak at 1275 when compared to those 680s.


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> now I'm confused so the new BIOS actually makes my card use less power?


GTX 670 Reference Bios: 100%(140.8W) - 122%(172.4W)
My Custom Bios: 100%(200W) - 112%(225W)
140W are 70% @custom and 100% @stock bios.


----------



## Visceral

Odd. Using the 670 GB WF bios I get a little less than when using the first FTW custom bios, I assume it's power levels, etc. The FTW had something insane like a 145% power target, the GB one is maxxed out at 123%


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> GTX 670 Reference Bios: 100%(140.8W) - 122%(172.4W)
> My Custom Bios: 100%(200W) - 112%(225W)
> 140W are 70% @custom and 100% @stock bios.


so i see less power % used because Max is higher


----------



## bigdaddytomcat

got my flash done and I'm impressed with the results. before the flash I was running at 1315 with no memory offsett possible. After the flash I'm currently at 1345 with a +525 mem offset









I cant seem to adjust the core voltage mv in msi afterburner


----------



## AnToNCheZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shmerrick*
> 
> Looking forward to trying this. My 670 feels a bit weak at 1275 when compared to those 680s.


I would hardly call that weak. If you are getting just shy of 1300Mhz on a stock bios, that, in my eye, is outstanding. My GB 670 got me to 1215Mhz on the stock bios and that is rock solid in Heaven over 3 hours running. With the new bios, I get 1255Mhz which seems stable although I will need to run it a little longer. Got me through half hour of Heaven with no problems.

Point is, anyone that 'complains' about their card being weak at 1300Mhz or close to it is INSANE! If you are achieving that with a cool and somewhat quiet card, I don't know what more you want. Like I said before, if you need to run at 80C+ to get your card going hard, what good is it? Fan going like a leaf blower, heating up the case. My 670 WF gives me 1255Mhz at nothing over 60C and that is with the DEFAULT fan profile which is inaudible around my Hyper Evo CPU cooler.


----------



## 100cotton

I did the easy flash with Firestorm for my dcii non-top and so far the results look good. I typically ran my card at +100 core for 1228mhz and +500 on mem. It could go a bit higher like maybe +120-125 but I wanted to stay away from being on the verge of being unstable. So far it looks like +150 core is now stable giving me 1275mhz and still +500 mem. I'll have to test later as it's too hot to do serious testing now, but it's looking good for me.


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Anyone try this bios on the 4 gb 670's?


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> Anyone try this bios on the 4 gb 670's?


I probably won't work with a 4GB card. Backup your bios and upload it here so i can take a look at it.


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> I probably won't work with a 4GB card. Backup your bios and upload it here so i can take a look at it.


Alright, here's my bios for the EVGA gtx 670 4 gb card.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/fiba1jaaz394b9t/EVGA%20gtx%20670%204%20gb.rom


----------



## Visceral

Heads up, there are two new official Bios files for the Gigabyte Windforce 670 cards that address stability issue regarding memory. You'll probably want to mod these and use them for future 670 mod bios's.

http://www.techpowerup.com/170032/GIGABYTE-Outs-Corrective-BIOS-Update-for-GeForce-GTX-670-WindForce-3X-OC.html

They stress that you should follow the following steps to see which of the two bios files you should use. I'm not sure how well this applies to us seeing as we've been flashing other cards bios files anyway, heh. But here:

Bios update instructions

Bios update files

Here's the Gigabyte VGA Tools -- @BIOS utility that tells you your current bios version and also lets you flash like the Firestorm one.

"If your VBIOS version is:

F1, it can only be updated with VBIOS versions F2-F9.

F10, it can only be updated with VBIOS versions F11-F19.

F20, it can only be updated with VBIOS versions F21-F29.

etc."

So in my case my original Bios was F11, so I used the new F12 bios.

In any case, any future volt mods should be done off these 2 bios files for the Wind force line.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> GTX 670 Reference Bios: 100%(140.8W) - 122%(172.4W)
> My Custom Bios: 100%(200W) - 112%(225W)
> 140W are 70% @custom and 100% @stock bios.


Why are you not making any Galaxy Bios?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> tecfreak


*This Bios
EVGA_GTX670FTW_70_VOLT_12125*
add +78MHz to my First card default clock 1215Mhz
add +156MHz to my Second card "default clock 1137MHz.
It does clock my card equally MHz and Voltage 1215Mhz @ 1.212v.
the down side is my second card suffer on the high OC on this bios.
I do like the default PT, GCO, and MCO that this bios offer like same as the stock bios.
to run both card 1215Mhz @ 1.212v I have to set GCO to -78MHz
The good side on this bios it does offer the PT to 145% and MCO +600MHz a bit more and stable on
PT 145% |
GCO -48MHz = 1245MHz instead 1293MHz
MCO to 600MHz plus
If you can Mod this bios again and set it to 1215MHz instead of brig it to +70 will be great. This way both of my
cards will run equally clock even at stock I mean "1215MHz" and keep the PT/GCO/MCO as it is now.

*This bios REF670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-20-100*

It does may both of my card clock equally 1202MHz @ 1.212v but -13MHz less compared with stock bios.
PT has lowered to 112% / -33% compared with the stock bios and the bios above. Some how it has bug in MCO any increase over +200MHz it crash's with stock bios i can reach +600MHz.

I will stick with *This Bios EVGA_GTX670FTW_70_VOLT_12125* for now I don't mind running the MCO -53MHz to -43MHz to get a stable clock,but if you can get this fixed to 1215MHz or 1235MHz and the rest you can just leave the way it is and we be all good.


----------



## spinejam

*The hacked Asus 670 Top bios posted earlier seems to throttle @ 67* -- any chance we can raise that to 80*? (Please)







*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*TIA*.


----------



## Epsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinejam*
> 
> The hacked Asus 670 Top bios posted earlier seems to throttle @ 67* -- any chance we can raise that to 80*? (Please)


Yes please







and the power limit is staying at 85%.


----------



## hetsaq

The MSI PE bios works great on my MSI PE 670s.
+112 Core offset which comes out to 1312
+500 Memory offset


----------



## thegh0sts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Visceral*
> 
> Heads up, there are two new official Bios files for the Gigabyte Windforce 670 cards that address stability issue regarding memory. You'll probably want to mod these and use them for future 670 mod bios's.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/170032/GIGABYTE-Outs-Corrective-BIOS-Update-for-GeForce-GTX-670-WindForce-3X-OC.html
> They stress that you should follow the following steps to see which of the two bios files you should use. I'm not sure how well this applies to us seeing as we've been flashing other cards bios files anyway, heh. But here:
> Bios update instructions
> Bios update files
> Here's the Gigabyte VGA Tools -- @BIOS utility that tells you your current bios version and also lets you flash like the Firestorm one.
> "If your VBIOS version is:
> F1, it can only be updated with VBIOS versions F2-F9.
> F10, it can only be updated with VBIOS versions F11-F19.
> F20, it can only be updated with VBIOS versions F21-F29.
> etc."
> So in my case my original Bios was F11, so I used the new F12 bios.
> In any case, any future volt mods should be done off these 2 bios files for the Wind force line.


oh ok, so my card's BIOS is F2 so I must use the F4 update?


----------



## amorello

Should I use the bios settings on page 1 ? for my EVGA GTX 670 FTW 2gb ? or is there a newer and improved version


----------



## Gomi

Nevermind, lol


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Visceral*
> 
> Heads up, there are two new official Bios files for the Gigabyte Windforce 670 cards that address stability issue regarding memory. You'll probably want to mod these and use them for future 670 mod bios's.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/170032/GIGABYTE-Outs-Corrective-BIOS-Update-for-GeForce-GTX-670-WindForce-3X-OC.html
> They stress that you should follow the following steps to see which of the two bios files you should use. I'm not sure how well this applies to us seeing as we've been flashing other cards bios files anyway, heh. But here:
> Bios update instructions
> Bios update files
> Here's the Gigabyte VGA Tools -- @BIOS utility that tells you your current bios version and also lets you flash like the Firestorm one.
> "If your VBIOS version is:
> F1, it can only be updated with VBIOS versions F2-F9.
> F10, it can only be updated with VBIOS versions F11-F19.
> F20, it can only be updated with VBIOS versions F21-F29.
> etc."
> So in my case my original Bios was F11, so I used the new F12 bios.
> In any case, any future volt mods should be done off these 2 bios files for the Wind force line.


My modded GB Windforce bios is based on the "new" F4 that has been released 3 weeks ago on the german GB site.
What we probably need is an other mod bios based on the new F12 for people that have the F11 stock bios.


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinejam*
> 
> *The hacked Asus 670 Top bios posted earlier seems to throttle @ 67* -- any chance we can raise that to 80*? (Please)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *TIA*.


I have no idea how to get around this. It seems that the Jetstream bios has the same problem. Maybe if i let the board power setup untouched it won't throttle at 67°C anymore. I'll make a new bios with stock board power setup for testing. Or maybe its the VRM that is getting to hot because of the higher voltage?


----------



## Desert Rat

I unlocked my WF3 lastnight but have no clue which bios it had. Its working fine but could not get any higher than 1350mhz with more voltage from the 1320mhz on the stock bios. Not a big deal for me since I run it @ 1300mhz for [email protected] 20/7. Maybe if I watercool it.....


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> *This Bios
> EVGA_GTX670FTW_70_VOLT_12125*
> add +78MHz to my First card default clock 1215Mhz
> add +156MHz to my Second card "default clock 1137MHz.
> It does clock my card equally MHz and Voltage 1215Mhz @ 1.212v.
> the down side is my second card suffer on the high OC on this bios.
> I do like the default PT, GCO, and MCO that this bios offer like same as the stock bios.
> to run both card 1215Mhz @ 1.212v I have to set GCO to -78MHz
> The good side on this bios it does offer the PT to 145% and MCO +600MHz a bit more and stable on
> PT 145% |
> GCO -48MHz = 1245MHz instead 1293MHz
> MCO to 600MHz plus
> If you can Mod this bios again and set it to 1215MHz instead of brig it to +70 will be great. This way both of my
> cards will run equally clock even at stock I mean "1215MHz" and keep the PT/GCO/MCO as it is now.
> *This bios REF670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-20-100*
> It does may both of my card clock equally 1202MHz @ 1.212v but -13MHz less compared with stock bios.
> PT has lowered to 112% / -33% compared with the stock bios and the bios above. Some how it has bug in MCO any increase over +200MHz it crash's with stock bios i can reach +600MHz.
> I will stick with *This Bios EVGA_GTX670FTW_70_VOLT_12125* for now I don't mind running the MCO -53MHz to -43MHz to get a stable clock,but if you can get this fixed to 1215MHz or 1235MHz and the rest you can just leave the way it is and we be all good.


You need a EVGA FTW Bios and not the Reference bios for max mem oc.
I could mod the FTW bios and set it to 1202 so you would need still an offset of 13MHz but this time the same on both cards.


----------



## spinejam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> I have no idea how to get around this. It seems that the Jetstream bios has the same problem. Maybe if i let the board power setup untouched it won't throttle at 67°C anymore. I'll make a new bios with stock board power setup for testing. Or maybe its the VRM that is getting to hot because of the higher voltage?


Sounds good! I'll keep an eye out for any updates. My card definitely overclocks higher w/ your modded bios though -- thanks!


----------



## IronDoq

Is there a bios yet for the EVGA 4gb or could I just use the reference?


----------



## Harobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Is it the Zotac REFERENCE card ?
> I had the same problem as I was using NON-REFERENCE bios - Solved the problem using a REFERENCE-BIOS. (See the one I said I would test - few pages back).
> I gained +117Mhz on the memory when flashing the BIOS.


Thanks a lot Gomi, I will flash this and report back when I get home from work.


----------



## FriedFish

I just came here to thank you Teckfreak and General123, my MSI GTX670 Reference card was only able to reach 1215mhz before, now I can reach 1260 mhz stable, going to OC the memory tomorrow,currently at 7000mhz (not sure if any faster has a real effect,but still)

thank you, thank you, and thank you!


----------



## GanjaGeek

You Sir, are my hero! I finally hit 1300 Mhz!! +Rep OP









Is the throttle point on the FTW bios still 70C?


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaGeek*
> 
> You Sir, are my hero! I finally hit 1300 Mhz!! +Rep OP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the throttle point on the FTW bios still 70C?


If it is, I suggest setting a higher\more aggressive fan curve until the throttling point is raised or fixed...Or left alone. Haha. My ASUS 670 TOP, with a semi custom fan curve, reaches 70C max when folding, mostly 69C (teehee)


----------



## GanjaGeek

I'm keeping it easily under 70C with the fan hitting about 65% at times but I'm going to test and see if the throttle point is higher now.. if it is I'll let the fans be a bit quieter but they're really hardly audible at 65%


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaGeek*
> 
> I'm keeping it easily under 70C with the fan hitting about 65% at times but I'm going to test and see if the throttle point is higher now.. if it is I'll let the fans be a bit quieter but they're really hardly audible at 65%


Well, if youre having no issue, why bother? Id say let it stay cooler, rather than let silence rule you...Even if you cant hear it


----------



## GanjaGeek

Yeah but 75C or even 80C isn't going to bother these things.. so if it's possible, it might be preferable to some, I would suppose. I'm not saying it's a big deal I'm simply testing to see if it's possible when I get a chance.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaGeek*
> 
> Yeah but 75C or even 80C isn't going to bother these things.. so if it's possible, it might be preferable to some, I would suppose. I'm not saying it's a big deal I'm simply testing to see if it's possible when I get a chance.


Oh ok. I thought 70C was getting dangerous for my baby XD


----------



## Hokies83

There is Always Dwoods 620 Bracket mod.. You get 50C Max load and quietness at the same time.

Donno if it is going to help much with the rate of degrade on kepler tho =/


----------



## Xp0c

Here's my untouched Galaxy Non Reference bios.
Are we able to do this without going right to 1293mhz?

GalaxyGTX670GC.zip 55k .zip file


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> There is Always Dwoods 620 Bracket mod.. You get 50C Max load and quietness at the same time.
> 
> Donno if it is going to help much with the rate of degrade on kepler tho =/


Quit coming in here just to spread fud. Plenty of overclockers here. Why isn't there a bunch of threads popping up?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quit coming in here just to spread fud. Plenty of overclockers here. Why isn't there a bunch of threads popping up?


Use google there is like 20+ threads of degrading kepler chips.

My Post was a suggestion to his heat issue and wanting a quiet solution..

But like i said i do not know if keeping kelper cool is going to stop it from degrading.

I bought something from you in the past was it a G15 kb?


----------



## Xp0c

I'm sure you can google just about anything, and find it. Doesn't mean it's true. I found a bunch of threads where people were saying AMD is better than Nvidia. crazy huh?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xp0c*
> 
> I'm sure you can google just about anything, and find it. Doesn't mean it's true. I found a bunch of threads where people were saying AMD is better than Nvidia. crazy huh?


Amd is better then Nvidia in ways and Nvidia is better then Amd in ways.. it all depends on your needs.
Saying one is clearly better then the other is complete nonsense because they both bring different advantages and weaknesses to the table.


----------



## Gomi

No green team vs red team in here guys - This is a GTX 670 unlocked BIOS thread, and while I appreciate Hokies83 and his warning, whether or not I believe in it, lets just stop it right there - As we all know what this will escalate to


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Amd is better then Nvidia in ways and Nvidia is better then Amd in ways.. it all depends on your needs.
> Saying one is clearly better then the other is complete nonsense because they both bring different advantages and weaknesses to the table.


yeah so saying all this about the GTX 600's degrading without proof is complete nonsense. The warning was taken long ago when the cards first came out.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> No green team vs red team in here guys - This is a GTX 670 unlocked BIOS thread, and while I appreciate Hokies83 and his warning, whether or not I believe in it, lets just stop it right there - As we all know what this will escalate to


Yah im not pushing it to hard at this point.. I just wish the forum manager would get back to me on allowing my thread..

I would have links to all the threads in it and would invite said persons to OCN to share there troubles and issues on the subject matter.

But at this point looks like ill have to wait a month to 3 months for results to happen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xp0c*
> 
> yeah so saying all this about the GTX 600's degrading without proof is complete nonsense. The warning was taken long ago when the cards first came out.


There is lots of proof out there...
unless these people who have had there chips degrade on them were paid by Amd to post about it all over the overclocking forums...


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yah im not pushing it to hard at this point.. I just wish the forum manager would get back to me on allowing my thread..
> I would have links to all the threads in it and would invite said persons to OCN to share there troubles and issues on the subject matter.
> But at this point looks like ill have to wait a month to 3 months for results to happen.


I totally understand you mate, its a hot potato - I'm all in for free speech and voicing your opinions and views ... in a civil matter - And topics like this this one will attract 99.9 % fan boys and trolls, sadly.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quit coming in here just to spread fud. Plenty of overclockers here. Why isn't there a bunch of threads popping up?
> 
> 
> 
> Use google there is like 20+ threads of degrading kepler chips.
> 
> My Post was a suggestion to his heat issue and wanting a quiet solution..
> 
> But like i said i do not know if keeping kelper cool is going to stop it from degrading.
> 
> I bought something from you in the past was it a G15 kb?
Click to expand...

Ha that's right you did. Probably a gpu. 580 maybe?

But why are you waiting for permission to start a thread like that? Don't really see a reason why it wouldn't be allowed.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ha that's right you did. Probably a gpu. 580 maybe?
> But why are you waiting for permission to start a thread like that? Don't really see a reason why it wouldn't be allowed.


Never owned a 580 i did own 2 590s.. 2 470s 2 280s etc lol.

I have owned 3 G15 kbs

lol What ever it was you forget to leave me feedback love.









Wait i know what it was... It Was an Enermax 600 watt psu! That is now used in my HTPC lol.


----------



## lightsout

Nah i never sold any psus here.
I don't see any feedback from you either. I think we never completed the deal.

Anyways


----------



## Tori

so... does this bios work on a 4gb galaxy gc 670?


----------



## GanjaGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Well, if youre having no issue, why bother? Id say let it stay cooler, rather than let silence rule you...Even if you cant hear it


So I ran Furmark for a little while and set the fan to 60% manually - I let the temps go all the way up to 81C and the core maintained 1293 MHz the entire time









Not sure if this is true for anyone with a FTW or anyone using a FTW modded BIOS but my card definitely throttled at 70C before and now it does not.

As I understand it, 80C is fine for these chips - However, I plan to adjust my fan curve to allow a max temp of about 75C rather than 68C seeing as though I have no reason to be concerned about my OC being throttled at 70C any longer.

SICK!!









Screenshot:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






http://imgur.com/MH86M


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaGeek*
> 
> So I ran Furmark for a little while and set the fan to 60% manually - I let the temps go all the way up to 81C and the core maintained 1293 MHz the entire time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is true for anyone with a FTW or anyone using a FTW modded BIOS but my card definitely throttled at 70C before and now it does not.
> As I understand it, 80C is fine for these chips - However, I plan to adjust my fan curve to allow a max temp of about 75C rather than 68C seeing as though I have no reason to be concerned about my OC being throttled at 70C any longer.
> SICK!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/MH86M


If you want quiet and cool i mean max temp 50c cool..
this cost about 50$ to do.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1237219/tript-cc-620-920-h50-h70-gpu-brackets-fan-grills-custom-case-badges


----------



## GanjaGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaGeek*
> 
> So I ran Furmark for a little while and set the fan to 60% manually - I let the temps go all the way up to 81C and the core maintained 1293 MHz the entire time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is true for anyone with a FTW or anyone using a FTW modded BIOS but my card definitely throttled at 70C before and now it does not.
> As I understand it, 80C is fine for these chips - However, I plan to adjust my fan curve to allow a max temp of about 75C rather than 68C seeing as though I have no reason to be concerned about my OC being throttled at 70C any longer.
> SICK!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/MH86M


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> If you want quiet and cool i mean max temp 50c cool..
> this cost about 50$ to do.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1237219/tript-cc-620-920-h50-h70-gpu-brackets-fan-grills-custom-case-badges


Yeah I know all about that.. don't really like it especially for SLI which I plan to run shortly.. if I go water I'll run a full loop.

Thanks for the suggestion though


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaGeek*
> 
> Yeah I know all about that.. don't really like it especially for SLI which I plan to run shortly.. if I go water I'll run a full loop.
> Thanks for the suggestion though


Yah im running it with SLI i have also got him to make me custom backplates aswell...

This method sure beats having to buy/sell water blocks every Gpu Generation.


----------



## GanjaGeek

Hence why I'm on air for the GPU


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaGeek*
> 
> So I ran Furmark for a little while and set the fan to 60% manually - I let the temps go all the way up to 81C and the core maintained 1293 MHz the entire time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is true for anyone with a FTW or anyone using a FTW modded BIOS but my card definitely throttled at 70C before and now it does not.
> As I understand it, 80C is fine for these chips - However, I plan to adjust my fan curve to allow a max temp of about 75C rather than 68C seeing as though I have no reason to be concerned about my OC being throttled at 70C any longer.
> SICK!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/MH86M


My card doesn't throttle at 81 either.
I mentioned that on another forum, and was told I was full of it. lol








Increasing the board power probably fixed that. mines at 300w, and my power limit is 150%. It uses 106% in 3dmark 11


----------



## Bosniac

Does this work on a GB670WF?


----------



## Harobi

I gained almost 50 MHz with the new BIOS. Stable at 1283 MHz now up from 1235. Thanks a lot for everything guys.


----------



## 66racer

are all these 670 bios's interchangeable? Im on the FTW but would like to try one that doesnt put me over 1260mhz, that or make my own but would need to research that.

Thanks


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> are all these 670 bios's interchangeable? Im on the FTW but would like to try one that doesnt put me over 1260mhz, that or make my own but would need to research that.
> 
> Thanks


If you look back I think he posted one for yours. Lot's of others got new ones where the base boost isn't so high.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> If you look back I think he posted one for yours. Lot's of others got new ones where the base boost isn't so high.


Yeah thanks, Im using that one still but if I can try the others I want to go for one under 1260mhz to stay stable without downclocking so the base isnt lower too


----------



## spinejam

*Re-applied TIM on my Asus 670 Top -- runs ~3-4* cooler now -- no throttle in 3dmark11*.











Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cape Cod

Need help asap!!!!
I have a 4 gb 670 and flashed the bios on page 1 of this thread. Now my card has green artifacts and the res is stuck at 800x600.
I get this with Firestorm
NvAPI_EnumPhysicalGPUs failed
then I get
Firestorm will not work properly

It will not let me install my stock bios







I uninstalled the drivers and reinstall drivers and same thing. Also Msi Afterburner doesn't detect the card either even if I boot with the card with the artifacts.
Is there another flash tool that might work? I'm running off my Igpu now.

Thx for any help


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cape Cod*
> 
> Need help asap!!!!
> I have a 4 gb 670 and flashed the bios on page 1 of this thread. Now my card has green artifacts and the res is stuck at 800x600.
> I get this with Firestorm
> NvAPI_EnumPhysicalGPUs failed
> then I get
> Firestorm will not work properly
> It will not let me install my stock bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I uninstalled the drivers and reinstall drivers and same thing. Also Msi Afterburner doesn't detect the card either even if I boot with the card with the artifacts.
> Is there another flash tool that might work? I'm running off my Igpu now.
> Thx for any help


Mine does that sometimes, Firestorm that is. All I do is just end nvflash and firestorm in the task manager of windows and then start it back up again and it works.


----------



## Cape Cod

I'm also getting this in device manager
Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)

I think If I can stop windows from stopping the card than maybe I can flash it back. But don't know how.

And now my stock bios is missing.








Man I hope I don't have a $480 paper weight


----------



## tecfreak

Guys, all the bios files on the 1st page are for 2GB cards. Don't use them on your 4GB cards!!!

Wait until i have moded some 4GB Bios for you.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cape Cod*
> 
> I'm also getting this in device manager
> Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)
> I think If I can stop windows from stopping the card than maybe I can flash it back. But don't know how.
> And now my stock bios is missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man I hope I don't have a $480 paper weight


Which bios did you flash it with? I hope not one of the 2gb versions.


----------



## Xp0c

That wasnt for a 4gb card. Should be easy to find the stock bios and flash back.


----------



## Cape Cod

Yes I did unfortunately. About 6 people with the 4 gb cards like me asked if they could and nobody gave an answer so I figured I would try. I know stupid move!
Problem is that Firestorm will not work now for me to flash back. and Windows is stopping the card from running.
In the mix the stock bios is now missing.
It was flashed with the EVGA on the front page of this thread.


----------



## AnToNCheZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cape Cod*
> 
> I'm also getting this in device manager
> Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)
> I think If I can stop windows from stopping the card than maybe I can flash it back. But don't know how.
> And now my stock bios is missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man I hope I don't have a $480 paper weight


Reflash your bios outside of windows, using the nvflash usb stick boot method on the OP. I had troubles flashing through Gigabyte's VBIOS flashing tool, and everything went perfect in the DOS mode. I flashed like 4 different bios files and nothing went wrong. Good luck!

Firstly, I would boot into Windows with the onboard (assuming you have one) graphics and download the latest OFFICIAL bios for your card. Flash your card with that bios using the DOS booting method described on the OP. Make sure your card is working again with an official bios, and wait for a 4gb bios mod from tecfreak.


----------



## Cape Cod

Thx!!! Now I just need someone with the same 4 gb card to send me the bios of the card and I can try that.


----------



## AnToNCheZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cape Cod*
> 
> Thx!!! Now I just need someone with the same 4 gb card to send me the bios of the card and I can try that.


You should be able to find an official bios for your card on the manufactures website. I had my Gigabyte bios sitting on my desktop downloaded from the website in case anything went wrong. If you can get into windows, you should be able to secure one from the website yourself.


----------



## tecfreak

*How to flash and backup your VGA Bios using a bootable usb flash drive*

First of all, ensure that you see the file extensions: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-vista/show-or-hide-file-name-extensions

1. Follow the instructions on this site (scroll down) how to "Making a bootable USB stick" and prepare your usb flash drive.
http://www.techpowerup.com/printarticle.php?id=34
2. Download this nvflash version: http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2128/mirrors.php
3. Extract "CWSDPMI.EXE" and "nvflash.exe" from the downloaded zip file and copy both to the root dir of your usb drive.
4. Rename your bios file to something like GTX670.ROM (max. 8 chars. and ensure that you have the *.ROM file extension).
5. Copy your bios file to the root dir of your usb drive.
6. Boot from the usb flash drive.

7. Type the following command and press [Enter] to backup your stock bios:
nvflash -b ORGBIOS.ROM

8. Flash your new bios:
nvflash GTX670.ROM

After you hopefully flashed successful press [CTRL]+[ALT]+[DEL] to reboot your machine.

The filenames are only examples. If you want to flash a bios from a different vendor (not recommended), then you have to add those two parameters "nvflash *-4 -5* GTX670.ROM".

*This is the safest way of flashing a new vga bios.*


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by skyn3t
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> tecfreak
> 
> 
> 
> *This Bios
> EVGA_GTX670FTW_70_VOLT_12125*
> add +78MHz to my First card default clock 1215Mhz
> add +156MHz to my Second card "default clock 1137MHz.
> It does clock my card equally MHz and Voltage 1215Mhz @ 1.212v.
> the down side is my second card suffer on the high OC on this bios.
> I do like the default PT, GCO, and MCO that this bios offer like same as the stock bios.
> to run both card 1215Mhz @ 1.212v I have to set GCO to -78MHz
> The good side on this bios it does offer the PT to 145% and MCO +600MHz a bit more and stable on
> PT 145% |
> GCO -48MHz = 1245MHz instead 1293MHz
> MCO to 600MHz plus
> If you can Mod this bios again and set it to 1215MHz instead of brig it to +70 will be great. This way both of my
> cards will run equally clock even at stock I mean "1215MHz" and keep the PT/GCO/MCO as it is now.
> 
> *This bios REF670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-20-100*
> 
> It does may both of my card clock equally 1202MHz @ 1.212v but -13MHz less compared with stock bios.
> PT has lowered to 112% / -33% compared with the stock bios and the bios above. Some how it has bug in MCO any increase over +200MHz it crash's with stock bios i can reach +600MHz.
> 
> I will stick with *This Bios EVGA_GTX670FTW_70_VOLT_12125* for now I don't mind running the MCO -53MHz to -43MHz to get a stable clock,but if you can get this fixed to 1215MHz or 1235MHz and the rest you can just leave the way it is and we be all good.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> You need a EVGA FTW Bios and not the Reference bios for max mem oc.
> I could mod the FTW bios and set it to 1202 so you would need still an offset of 13MHz but this time the same on both cards.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

here we go BUD









EVGA_GTX670FTW_STOCK_skyn3t-0.zip 56k .zip file

Hey do you have a syster or a girlfriend so I can kiss HER cuz ain't not kiss you. You are so Awesome


----------



## Cape Cod

Ok so the EVGA doesn't have the bios posted only drivers.
But there is a guy that post in this thread that has the same card I do and he's trying now to save his bios and send it to me.

Wish me luck!!


----------



## Cape Cod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> here we go BUD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA_GTX670FTW_STOCK_skyn3t-0.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> Hey do you have a syster or a girlfriend so I can kiss HER cuz ain't not kiss you. You are so Awesome


LOL Thx for trying to cheer me up








I need a 4 gb bios


----------



## tecfreak

@Cape Cod
It's the EVGA GTX 670 Superclocked+ (4GB) bios:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1289489/gtx-670-unlocked-voltage-bios/420#post_17879055

Follow my instruction from the post on the previous page.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> *How to flash and backup your VGA Bios using a bootable usb stick*
> First of all, ensure that you see the file extensions: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-vista/show-or-hide-file-name-extensions
> 1. Follow the instructions on this site (scroll down) how to "Making a bootable USB stick" and prepare your usb flash drive.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/printarticle.php?id=34
> 2. Download this nvflash version: http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2128/mirrors.php
> 3. Extract "CWSDPMI.EXE" and "nvflash.exe" from the downloaded zip file and copy both to the root dir of your usb drive.
> 4. Rename your bios file to something like GTX670.ROM (max. 8 chars. and don't touch this file extension).
> 5. Copy your bios file to the root dir of your usb drive.
> 6. Boot from the usb flash drive.
> 7. Type the following command and press [Enter] to backup your stock bios:
> nvflash -b ORGBIOS.ROM
> 8. Flash a new bios:
> nvflash GTX670.ROM
> After a hopefully successful flash press [CTRL]+[ALT]+[DEL] to reboot your machine.
> The filenames are only examples. If you want to flash a bios from a different vendor (not recommended), then you need those two parameters "nvflash -4 -5 GTX670.ROM".
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> NEVER flash your bios using a windows based software!!! Except you want to brick your card.
> 
> Remove this please, as it is a lie.


----------



## Xp0c

@ tecfreak
Would you be able to mod this bios to 1.21v, increase board power, and have the boost at 1202 instead of the 1293mhz boost?

GalaxyGTX670GC.zip 55k .zip file

It's a non reference 6+8 pin card.
Thanks!


----------



## GanjaGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xp0c*
> 
> @ tecfreak
> Would you be able to mod this bios to 1.21v, increase board power, and have the boost at 1202 instead of the 1293mhz boost?
> 
> GalaxyGTX670GC.zip 55k .zip file
> 
> Thanks!


This would be helpful for some.. my card is boosting to 1293 with no OC at all once I up the voltage all the way - I'd imagine quite a few people aren't stable there, I can only go up 7 MHz before mine wigs out.

Only mine is the EVGA FTW... I'm gonna







if you've already done it for my card.


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> *How to flash and backup your VGA Bios using a bootable usb stick*
> First of all, ensure that you see the file extensions: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-vista/show-or-hide-file-name-extensions
> 1. Follow the instructions on this site (scroll down) how to "Making a bootable USB stick" and prepare your usb flash drive.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/printarticle.php?id=34
> 2. Download this nvflash version: http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2128/mirrors.php
> 3. Extract "CWSDPMI.EXE" and "nvflash.exe" from the downloaded zip file and copy both to the root dir of your usb drive.
> 4. Rename your bios file to something like GTX670.ROM (max. 8 chars. and don't touch this file extension).
> 5. Copy your bios file to the root dir of your usb drive.
> 6. Boot from the usb flash drive.
> 7. Type the following command and press [Enter] to backup your stock bios:
> nvflash -b ORGBIOS.ROM
> 8. Flash a new bios:
> nvflash GTX670.ROM
> After a hopefully successful flash press [CTRL]+[ALT]+[DEL] to reboot your machine.
> The filenames are only examples. If you want to flash a bios from a different vendor (not recommended), then you need those two parameters "nvflash -4 -5 GTX670.ROM".
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> NEVER flash your bios using a windows based software!!! Except you want to brick your card.
> 
> Remove this please, as it is a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> What happens ff you have an unstable or infected system and it crashes while your bios is beeing flashed? With a dos usb drive you just minimize the risk.
Click to expand...


----------



## tecfreak

EVGA GTX 670 Superclocked+ *4GB*

VMOD
GPU-Clock: 1202MHz
Board Power: untouched
MEM-Clock: untouched

EVGA_GTX670_SC_4G_VMOD.zip


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> What happens ff you have an unstable or infected system and it crashes while your bios is beeing flashed? With a dos usb drive you just minimize the risk.


You obviously shouldn't do that if you have that problem.


----------



## tecfreak

EVGA GTX 670 FTW

VMOD
GPU-Clock: 1202
MEM-Clock: untouched
FAN: 20% - 100%
BP: 155W(100%) - 225W(145%) <- this is the stock board power setup (a good one)

FTW670_VMOD_FAN-20-100.zip


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Code:



Code:


REF670_VMOD_BP-225-250_FAN-20-100

I can confirm the above bios works AMAZINGLY on an EVGA reference 670. I have been using it for awhile now on many different games / heaven.

Went from 1178 core / +525 mem on stock bios to 1227 core /+575 mem so far and it seems to be very stable. Temps went up maybe 1C with voltage increase


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> EVGA GTX 670 FTW
> VMOD
> GPU-Clock: 1202
> MEM-Clock: untouched
> FAN: 20% - 100%
> BP: 155W(100%) - 225W(145%) <- this is the stock board power setup (a good one)
> FTW670_VMOD_FAN-20-100.zip


that one is for me ?









Yes it is for me +rep


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> EVGA GTX 670 FTW
> VMOD
> GPU-Clock: 1202
> MEM-Clock: untouched
> FAN: 20% - 100%
> BP: 155W(100%) - 225W(145%) <- this is the stock board power setup (a good one)
> FTW670_VMOD_FAN-20-100.zip


So basically a 670ftw WITH volt mod and 1202mhz? If so I'm gonna install









How does one make a BIOS? I would love to make one for my card


----------



## GanjaGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> EVGA GTX 670 FTW
> VMOD
> GPU-Clock: 1202
> MEM-Clock: untouched
> FAN: 20% - 100%
> BP: 155W(100%) - 225W(145%) <- this is the stock board power setup (a good one)
> FTW670_VMOD_FAN-20-100.zip


Awesome! Thanks







Repped


----------



## tecfreak

Sorry guys but i made a mistake setting the fan control range for the FTW bios.

Please download the bios again. It's fixed now!

The first version would let the fan go only max 34%


----------



## tecfreak

Galaxy GTX 670 GC

VMOD
GPU-Clock: 1202
MEM-Clock: untouched
FAN: 20% - 100%
BP: 200W(100%) - 250W(125%)
This is also a very good stock board power setup for a card with a 6+8 pin power connector.

GGC670_VMOD_FAN-20-100.zip


----------



## Visceral

Ok, so to clarify, if one wants the MAX power and mem overclock, we should be using the modified FTW Bios?

I know it allows power settings up to 145% but I honestly have no idea how the effects a normal 670. Right now I'm just using the new F12 Windforce bios, unmodified.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> Sorry guys but i made a mistake setting the fan control range for the FTW bios.
> Please download the bios again. It's fixed now!
> The first version would let the fan go only max 34%


do you think i need to re-install the drivers again ?


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Visceral*
> 
> Ok, so to clarify, if one wants the MAX power and mem overclock, we should be using the modified FTW Bios?
> I know it allows power settings up to 145% but I honestly have no idea how the effects a normal 670. Right now I'm just using the new F12 Windforce bios, unmodified.


No. Don't use a bios from a different brand.

I assume that u have the GB GTX 670 Windforce that came with F10 or F11 Bios. My modded GB GTX 670 WF F4 bios allows even 250W on that PCB because of the 6+8 pin power connector. The GB GTX 670 WF has also a GTX 680 PCB and a very good VRM circuit.

I'll make a F12 based bios for you and all the others whose cards came with a stock F10 oor F11 bios.


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> do you think i need to re-install the drivers again ?


I would do that!


----------



## tecfreak

Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce F12 (for all with stock F10 or F11 bios)

VMOD
GPU-Clock: 1202
MEM-Clock: untouched
Board Power: 200W(100%) - 250W(125%)

GB670F12_VMOD_BP-200-250.zip


----------



## Visceral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce F12 (for all with stock F10 or F11 bios)
> VMOD
> GPU-Clock: 1202
> MEM-Clock: untouched
> Board Power: 200W(100%) - 250W(125%)
> GB670F12_VMOD_BP-200-250.zip


Ah, thank you good sir!!


----------



## thegh0sts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce F12 (for all with stock F10 or F11 bios)
> VMOD
> GPU-Clock: 1202
> MEM-Clock: untouched
> Board Power: 200W(100%) - 250W(125%)
> GB670F12_VMOD_BP-200-250.zip


What about the F4 BIOS?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> If you look back I think he posted one for yours. Lot's of others got new ones where the base boost isn't so high.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah thanks, Im using that one still but if I can try the others I want to go for one under 1260mhz to stay stable without downclocking so the base isnt lower too
Click to expand...

Oh my bad I meant the post where he released like 4 at one time. I thought I remembered a ftw bios there.


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thegh0sts*
> 
> What about the F4 BIOS?


The F4 has been released about 4 weeks ago on the german gigabyte site. My GB GTX 670 WF VMOD bios which you can find in the start post is based on the F4 bios.


----------



## thegh0sts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> The F4 has been released about 4 weeks ago on the german gigabyte site. My GB GTX 670 WF VMOD bios which you can find in the start post is based on the F4 bios.


OK, no probs!


----------



## Epsi

Tecfreak, did u had any chance adjusting the Asus DCII bios? About the low power limit (85%) and throttling at 64c - 65c.


----------



## tecfreak

Summary...

*How to backup and flash a VGA Bios using nvflash and a bootable dos usb flash drive:* Link

*Common features
Voltage: 1.2125
GPU-Clock: 1202MHz
MEM-Clock: untouched*

*GTX670 - 2GB - 6+8pin*

Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce (for cards with stock F1,F2,F4 bios)
Version: 80.04.31.00.58 *F4*
Board Power: 200W(100%) - 250W(125%)
GB670_VMOD_BP-200-250.zip

Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce (for cards with stock F10,F11,F12 bios)
Version: 80.04.31.00.58 *F12*
Board Power: 200W(100%) - 250W(125%)
GB670F12_VMOD_BP-200-250.zip

Galaxy GTX 670 GC
Version: 80.04.19.00.26
FAN: 20% - 100%
BP: 200W(100%) - 250W(125%) <- (seems to be a good stock board power setup)
GGC670_VMOD_FAN-20-100.zip

*GTX670 - 2GB - 6+6pin*

EVGA GTX 670 FTW
Version: 80.04.19.00.70
FAN: 20% - 100%
BP: 155W(100%) - 225W(145%) <- (seems to be a good stock board power setup)
FTW670_VMOD_FAN-20-100.zip

MSI GTX 670 PE
Version: 80.04.19.00.04
FAN: 20% - 100%
BP: 200W(100%) - 225W(112%)
PE670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-20-100.zip

EVGA/Reference GTX 670
Version: 80.04.19.00.70
FAN: 20% - 100%
BP: 200W(100%) - 225W(112%)
REF670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-20-100.zip

Asus GTX 670 DCUII Top ***
Version: 80.04.19.00.2B
BP: 200W(100%) - 225W(112%)
DCT670_VMOD_BP-200-225.zip

Palit GTX 670 Jetstream ***
Version: 80.04.19.00.23
FAN: 20% - 100%
BP: 200W(100%) - 225W(112%)
PJS670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-20-100.zip

*** Reported that the core clock is beeing throttled when the GPU temp reaches 63°C

*GTX670 - 4GB*

EVGA GTX 670 Superclocked+ 4GB
Version: 80.04.19.00.70
Board Power: untouched
EVGA_GTX670_SC_4G_VMOD.zip


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> Summary...
> *How to backup and flash a VGA Bios using nvflash and a bootable dos usb flash drive:* Link
> *Common features
> Voltage: 1.2125
> GPU-Clock: 1202MHz
> MEM-Clock: untouched*
> *GTX670 - 2GB - 6+8pin*
> Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce (for cards with stock F1,F2,F4 bios)
> Version: 80.04.31.00.58 *F4*
> Board Power: 200W(100%) - 250W(125%)
> GB670_VMOD_BP-200-250.zip
> Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce (for cards with stock F10,F11,F12 bios)
> Version: 80.04.31.00.58 *F12*
> Board Power: 200W(100%) - 250W(125%)
> GB670F12_VMOD_BP-200-250.zip
> Galaxy GTX 670 GC
> Version: 80.04.19.00.26
> FAN: 20% - 100%
> BP: 200W(100%) - 250W(125%) <- (seems to be a good stock board power setup)
> GGC670_VMOD_FAN-20-100.zip
> *GTX670 - 2GB - 6+6pin*
> EVGA GTX 670 FTW
> Version: 80.04.19.00.70
> FAN: 20% - 100%
> BP: 155W(100%) - 225W(145%) <- (seems to be a good stock board power setup)
> FTW670_VMOD_FAN-20-100.zip
> MSI GTX 670 PE
> Version: 80.04.19.00.04
> FAN: 20% - 100%
> BP: 200W(100%) - 225W(112%)
> PE670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-20-100.zip
> EVGA/Reference GTX 670
> Version: 80.04.19.00.70
> FAN: 20% - 100%
> BP: 200W(100%) - 225W(112%)
> REF670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-20-100.zip
> Asus GTX 670 DCUII Top ***
> Version: 80.04.19.00.2B
> BP: 200W(100%) - 225W(112%)
> DCT670_VMOD_BP-200-225.zip
> Palit GTX 670 Jetstream ***
> Version: 80.04.19.00.23
> FAN: 20% - 100%
> BP: 200W(100%) - 225W(112%)
> PJS670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-20-100.zip
> *** Reported that the core clock is beeing throttled when the GPU temp reaches 63°C
> *GTX670 - 4GB*
> EVGA GTX 670 Superclocked+ 4GB
> Version: 80.04.19.00.70
> Board Power: untouched
> EVGA_GTX670_SC_4G_VMOD.zip


You should head over to the 680 section and let those guys in on some Bios to.


----------



## nonnac7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> Asus GTX 670 DCUII Top ***
> Version: 80.04.19.00.2B
> BP: 200W(100%) - 225W(112%)
> DCT670_VMOD_BP-200-225.zip


Tecfreak,
First of all thanks for helping out with the bios' on many of the cards that didn't have one provided by Saltius.
Is there anyway you can up the power % for the asus 670 top version to 117%(or even to 125% just for us to play around with).

I would also like to say it looks like you took the non-top's bios and modified it. Just wondering if that is what happened. As instead of +20 to +70 on the core I am having to add +200 to get to 1300+. Just some notes I had after flashing from the original top bios to the one you modified.

Thanks again for your hard work!


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epsi*
> 
> Tecfreak, did u had any chance adjusting the Asus DCII bios? About the low power limit (85%) and throttling at 64c - 65c.


The "low" power level @load is ok because 100% pwr level isn't the same as it was with the stock bios. 85% means that the card is at about 170W which equals ~122% with the stock non-Top bios and ~100% with the stock Top bios.
I think 170-190W could be already the max. for the ASUS DCUII Top and non-Top or even less. Their VRM circuits are getting too hot at those power levels.
U can try this one: DCT670_VMOD_FTWBP-200-225.zip
The board power setup is borrowed from the EVGA FTW. If this does not help i would stay at stock bios if i were you.


----------



## bigdaddytomcat

Can you explain the difference between the windforce bios. I flashed mine before I knew there were different ver. for the gigabyte card.
I dont know which bios I had before but I flashed to the first one you posted and have had no issues.

basically I just want to know the benifits of one over the other


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> Summary...
> *How to backup and flash a VGA Bios using nvflash and a bootable dos usb flash drive:* Link
> *Common features
> Voltage: 1.2125
> GPU-Clock: 1202MHz
> MEM-Clock: untouched*
> *GTX670 - 2GB - 6+8pin*
> Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce (for cards with stock F1,F2,F4 bios)
> Version: 80.04.31.00.58 *F4*
> Board Power: 200W(100%) - 250W(125%)
> GB670_VMOD_BP-200-250.zip
> Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce (for cards with stock F10,F11,F12 bios)
> Version: 80.04.31.00.58 *F12*
> Board Power: 200W(100%) - 250W(125%)
> GB670F12_VMOD_BP-200-250.zip
> Galaxy GTX 670 GC
> Version: 80.04.19.00.26
> FAN: 20% - 100%
> BP: 200W(100%) - 250W(125%) <- (seems to be a good stock board power setup)
> GGC670_VMOD_FAN-20-100.zip
> *GTX670 - 2GB - 6+6pin*
> EVGA GTX 670 FTW
> Version: 80.04.19.00.70
> FAN: 20% - 100%
> BP: 155W(100%) - 225W(145%) <- (seems to be a good stock board power setup)
> FTW670_VMOD_FAN-20-100.zip
> MSI GTX 670 PE
> Version: 80.04.19.00.04
> FAN: 20% - 100%
> BP: 200W(100%) - 225W(112%)
> PE670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-20-100.zip
> EVGA/Reference GTX 670
> Version: 80.04.19.00.70
> FAN: 20% - 100%
> BP: 200W(100%) - 225W(112%)
> REF670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-20-100.zip
> Asus GTX 670 DCUII Top ***
> Version: 80.04.19.00.2B
> BP: 200W(100%) - 225W(112%)
> DCT670_VMOD_BP-200-225.zip
> Palit GTX 670 Jetstream ***
> Version: 80.04.19.00.23
> FAN: 20% - 100%
> BP: 200W(100%) - 225W(112%)
> PJS670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-20-100.zip
> *** Reported that the core clock is beeing throttled when the GPU temp reaches 63°C
> *GTX670 - 4GB*
> EVGA GTX 670 Superclocked+ 4GB
> Version: 80.04.19.00.70
> Board Power: untouched
> EVGA_GTX670_SC_4G_VMOD.zip


My stock ASUS 670 TOP does not throttle at 63C. I get 1163MHz all ze way. (Thats stock, on full usage)


----------



## Iruwen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnToNCheZ*
> 
> What games do you use to test your game stability? Looping benchmarks or just by playing? I find that Heaven does not give me the clocks that 3DMark11 allows me to pass, but with Heaven I know that it is rock solid. Would like to see if I can get game stable with something a little higher than the 1255Mhz that Heaven allows me to loop for 30 minutes +.


Battlefield 3 seems to be even more demanding, it's crashing after a while (which usually means more than one hour) until I lower the clocks by about ~20MHz as compared to Heaven.
I'm sure there are other games you can stumble upon, as we all know "rock solid" is not an absolute metric when it comes to OC.


----------



## spinejam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> My stock ASUS 670 TOP does not throttle at 63C. I get 1163MHz all ze way. (Thats stock, on full usage)


Mine would throttle @ 67* w/ the modded Asus Top bios: http://www.overclock.net/t/1289489/gtx-670-unlocked-voltage-bios/430#post_17879531

Still kicks-ass though! Recently changed TIM -- better temps now too!


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinejam*
> 
> Mine would throttle @ 67* w/ the modded bios: http://www.overclock.net/t/1289489/gtx-670-unlocked-voltage-bios/430#post_17879531
> Still kicks-ass though! Recently changed TIM -- better temps now too!


Weird. I get to 70C ( Mainly 69C) folding and have no throttling. Granted, im using all stock stuff, not modded







Maybe something was messed up.


----------



## Desert Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Weird. I get to 70C ( Mainly 69C) folding and have no throttling. Granted, im using all stock stuff, not modded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe something was messed up.


My WF3 stopped throttling too. After I flashed the bios and rebooted for some reason my fan got stuck @ 50%(EVGA software glitch) and the gpu got to 75c and never down clocked. To me thats a plus since I dont have to worry if it gets toasty in that room while folding.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*
> 
> My WF3 stopped throttling too. After I flashed the bios and rebooted for some reason my fan got stuck @ 50%(EVGA software glitch) and the gpu got to 75c and never down clocked. To me thats a plus since I dont have to worry if it gets toasty in that room while folding.


our situations are different. I've not changed anything but the fan profile and tried ocing some but reset that


----------



## Hokies83

Hmm Just found out my Galaxy Hall of fame ed.. Has unlocked voltage to 1.3v and Unlocked memory voltage...







Msi lighting who?

Meh but i wont touch the voltage on my ref card do not want to brick it.. but the Galaxy was build for it so i may do it.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Hmm Just found out my Galaxy Hall of fame ed.. Has unlocked voltage to 1.3v and Unlocked memory voltage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Msi lighting who?
> Meh but i wont touch the voltage on my ref card do not want to brick it.. but the Galaxy was build for it so i may do it.


Do it.


----------



## Iruwen

1.3V and people are "discussing" degradation on a 37mV increase... go figure.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Do it.


Only 2/3 fans work on it im waiting for Galaxy to give me a rma number so i can ship it back..

Quite sure it would not make it long in Heaven.. but i got it at 1430mhz and +700 on the mem atm...
id like to find the highest stable overclock.. so i can set it 100mhz below that to Avoid the card degrading
Im thinking between 1450mhz and 1500mhz.. but i need better cooling.

Lets see how long it takes to throttle... i may just do the Antec 620 mod to it if Galaxy is any slower...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iruwen*
> 
> 1.3V and people are "discussing" degradation on a 37mV increase... go figure.


Well im Smart enough not to run it at that 24/7 ill bench it then turn it back down.


----------



## Hokies83

dbl post.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Well im Smart enough not to run it at that 24/7 ill bench it then turn it back down.


QUESTION.
Y U has 670s when your avatar is all bout dem 7970s?

I suspect trolling, especially on the whole degrading part. That would happen to any card on the world if it happened to Kepler.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> QUESTION.
> Y U has 670s when your avatar is all bout dem 7970s?
> I suspect trolling, especially on the whole degrading part. That would happen to any card on the world if it happened to Kepler.


I own 680s.. i used to own 7970s i keep the 7970 Avatar to show im not a Nvidia fan boy.








And i used to own a Evga Gtx 670 FTW.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I own 680s.. i used to own 7970s i keep the 7970 Avatar to show im not a Nvidia fan boy.


Well, just that wont show anyone anything. It makes you look like a confused user, or a trolling user haha

FYI, RG3.


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> *GTX670 - 4GB*
> EVGA GTX 670 Superclocked+ 4GB
> Version: 80.04.19.00.70
> Board Power: untouched
> EVGA_GTX670_SC_4G_VMOD.zip


So this is the bios for the 4 gb card that increased the voltage to 1.21 right?


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> Galaxy GTX 670 GC
> VMOD
> GPU-Clock: 1202
> MEM-Clock: untouched
> FAN: 20% - 100%
> BP: 200W(100%) - 250W(125%)
> This is also a very good stock board power setup for a card with a 6+8 pin power connector.
> GGC670_VMOD_FAN-20-100.zip


Very nice!
Thanks!!


----------



## General123

Fair warning to all: I am not meaning to scare anyone but I was experiencing white screens and lock ups for a few seconds when I tried to full screen 1080p videos. Although the problem seems to be gone after updating my driver 305.53, that should not have fixed it as that was only a newer OpenGL driver. I will update in a bit after more playing around to see if the problem is gone. Once again though, not trying to scare anyone, but this did not happen to me with the stock bios, ever.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Fair warning to all: I am not meaning to scare anyone but I was experiencing white screens and lock ups for a few seconds when I tried to full screen 1080p videos. Although the problem seems to be gone after updating my driver 305.53, that should not have fixed it as that was only a newer OpenGL driver. I will update in a bit after more playing around to see if the problem is gone. Once again though, not trying to scare anyone, but this did not happen to me with the stock bios, ever.


wat 305.53 ?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> wat 305.53 ?


http://www.guru3d.com/news/nvidia-geforce-30553-xp-vista-and-7/


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Ok so it's clearly a full driver install since it has all the same files and is 185 MB vs 168 MB of 304.79 I guess i'll install it and check it out.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> so is that a full driver, any word on the performance vs 304.79 beta. and is that one still a beta or is it a whql ?


I'll run some now 1 sec.


----------



## General121

Im still using the 301.42 ahahaha.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

General 121 and General 123, what happened to General 122?

anyway all I can find out that is different about this driver so far is it says it supports opengl 4, does it actually improve game performance???


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> General 121 and General 123, what happened to General 122?
> anyway all I can find out that is different about this driver so far is it says it supports opengl 4, does it actually improve game performance???


IDK. Ive just happened to find General123's posts across the forum by luck. I havent searched for a general122.


----------



## Visceral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Fair warning to all: I am not meaning to scare anyone but I was experiencing white screens and lock ups for a few seconds when I tried to full screen 1080p videos. Although the problem seems to be gone after updating my driver 305.53, that should not have fixed it as that was only a newer OpenGL driver. I will update in a bit after more playing around to see if the problem is gone. Once again though, not trying to scare anyone, but this did not happen to me with the stock bios, ever.


*grabs the popcorn*


----------



## HardwareDecoder

*almost @ 1300 !*

*CARD* EVGA REFERENCE 670
*BIOS* tecfreak - REF670_VMOD_BP-225-250_FAN-20-100 - 1202 MHZ - 1.21V
*DRIVER* 305.53
*CLOCK OFFSET* +25MHZ / 1227 MHZ
*MEMORY OFFSET* +600 MHZ / 3601 MHZ

It is truly amazing what these 670's can do. Thanks so much again for all the help in this thread *tecfreak* I think I speak for everyone.


----------



## spinejam

*Here's my Top @ 1325Mhz:* (Thanks again tecfreak!)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Visceral*
> 
> *grabs the popcorn*


LOL. Well the problem seems to be solved. I am not entirely sure why, but its gone. I will update latter on tonight though once again.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> LOL. Well the problem seems to be solved. I am not entirely sure why, but its gone. I will update latter on tonight though once again.


Run Heaven see if ur still stable at those clocks.. I would of thought it would atleast take a month to 3 to see any degrading ...

But stressing it and seeing if it is still stable is the only way to tell.


----------



## Desert Rat

If 1.2v is going to kill a card out there it will be mine. It folds 24/7 @ 1300mhz and it only takes a break when I game, lol. I really dont think anything bad will happen with such small bump in vcore.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

yea dude that whole degrading thing is getting annoying sorry hokies but it is.


----------



## General123

Really guys? It is increasing the degrading rate, even if it is a very small amount of time, it has increased it. While I still think this card will last for a long time, the degradation process has been sped up. And Hookies everything is still stable at my clocks in multiple runs of heaven, 3dmark X, Crysis and BF3. You guys don't need to act like that, he is trying to help, he does not need 4-5 people jumping on him for his opinions.


----------



## xoleras

Degradation is definitely possible with overkill voltage, I know its popular to shrug it off but it can happen, although it has only happened to CPU's for me. I have 2 i7-870s die 6-8 months after 24/7 continuous operation with crazy high voltages. *Running over voltage will cause electromigration, this is a fact.* However as long as you don't go ridiculous (1.3V is really too much TBH IMO) you should be fine since you're upgrading within 2 years anyway. Closehanger, there's really no reason for you to act like a jerk BTW.

So in my opinion a mild overvoltage is fine because you'll replace your card within 2 years anyway. But don't kid yourselves, if you run 1.35V 24/7 for a year you will cause electromigration which will lower the lifespan. It won't be overnight, its not an exact science - it could give up the ghost 6 months from now if you want to run 1.35V-1.4V 24/7. IMHO 1.25V is about the most I would ever run a kepler at , 1.3V is way beyond spec. Its fun for benchmark runs but not feasible for 24/7.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Really guys? It is increasing the degrading rate, even if it is a very small amount of time, it has increased it. While I still think this card will last for a long time, the degradation process has been sped up. And Hookies everything is still stable at my clocks in multiple runs of heaven, 3dmark X, Crysis and BF3. You guys don't need to act like that, he is trying to help, he does not need 4-5 people jumping on him for his opinions.


You can have opinions, you just don't need to repeat them 100+ times in every thread about 670s and 680s for overclocking. The whole point was him basing his facts off of a few people that probably just fail at OCing or never had stable clocks to begin with.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> You can have opinions, you just don't need to repeat them 100+ times in every thread about 670s and 680s for overclocking.


Sorry, I have not seen that. I have only seen him put up warnings, some of which I though where so good I put in the OP.


----------



## Xp0c

We all know that overclocking speeds up degrading. That's the thing.


----------



## Hokies83

Ive only said anything about it in 2 threads.

Having a Concern from confirmed reports.. And asking the Op for comformation on the subject should not hurt anyones feelings...


----------



## eternal7trance

So now that we're past that and no one cares. Who's got the highest clock with the new bios?


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Actually I am not worried about degrading the chip as the vrms of references boards. I guess at 1.213mV people are pushing the vrms of their reference boards as they are not designed to tolerate that kind of voltage for extended time, thats why they are hidden in the stock Bios.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Actually I am not worried about degrading the chip as the vrms of references boards. I guess at 1.213mV people are pushing the vrms of their reference boards as they are not designed to tolerate that kind of voltage for extended time, thats why they are hidden in the stock Bios.


Yea the models we have with better VRMs are nice. Too bad my chip sucks and I'm only getting around 1270 stable atm


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Degradation is definitely possible with overkill voltage, I know its popular to shrug it off but it can happen, although it has only happened to CPU's for me. I have 2 i7-870s die 6-8 months after 24/7 continuous operation with crazy high voltages. *Running over voltage will cause electromigration, this is a fact.* However as long as you don't go ridiculous (1.3V is really too much TBH IMO) you should be fine since you're upgrading within 2 years anyway. Closehanger, there's really no reason for you to act like a jerk BTW.
> So in my opinion a mild overvoltage is fine because you'll replace your card within 2 years anyway. But don't kid yourselves, if you run 1.35V 24/7 for a year you will cause electromigration which will lower the lifespan. It won't be overnight, its not an exact science - it could give up the ghost 6 months from now if you want to run 1.35V-1.4V 24/7. IMHO 1.25V is about the most I would ever run a kepler at , 1.3V is way beyond spec. Its fun for benchmark runs but not feasible for 24/7.


+1

..the best until now, keep going guys...









I woudn't care about the degradation of the gpu (not with 37mV increase in vcore; lol), its more the VRMs that are overheating even with stock bios. The Asus (Top) could be such a candidate (just an assumption - not a fact!).


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Actually I am not worried about degrading the chip as the vrms of references boards. I guess at 1.213mV people are pushing the vrms of their reference boards as they are not designed to tolerate that kind of voltage for extended time, thats why they are hidden in the stock Bios.


Took me to long to write the above post. This is what probably is causing the problems on some cards - a combination of a poor quality chip (variating quality in the assembly) + poor quality VRM circuit (by design).


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> Took me to long to write the above post. This is what probably is causing the problems on some cards - a combination of a poor quality chip (variating quality in the assembly) + poor quality VRM circuit (by design).


And this is all im trying to find out.. Vrms Or chip What is making people having a stable overclock for 2 months then one day have to drop it 40mhz...

Not trying to upset anyone.. It is a General Concern.

This thread is a Great place to watch and observe what is going on .. Trying to Figure the rate of failure / degrade Gpu or Vrms..

So ill just say im not trying to upset anyone and if i have im very sorry i just tend to stick with the side of caution with a 500$ + item.


----------



## Visceral

There's never going to be anything conclusive until some site takes up the cause and does a real story/study on it. The basis for the original scare was a debunked story about nvidia not covering warranties on overclocked cards and some people tacked on few anecdotal stories about people whose cards are failing, that's about it. There is no conclusive or even remotely pertinent data/stories out there that say overvolting to 1.2 will cause these cards to degrade, it's all hearsay and minor hysteria at this point being spread around by a few people (and the forums of one site in particular, with an already strong AMD slant) who have decided to connect these things together and make this into something it simply isn't at this point.

*goes back to eating popcorn*


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Visceral*
> 
> There's never going to be anything conclusive until some site takes up the cause and does a real story/study on it. The basis for the original scare was a debunked story about nvidia not covering warranties on overclocked cards and some people tacked on few anecdotal stories about people whose cards are failing, that's about it. There is no conclusive or even remotely pertinent data/stories out there that say overvolting to 1.2 will cause these cards to degrade, it's all hearsay and minor hysteria at this point being spread around by a few people (and the forums of one site in particular, with an already strong AMD slant) who have decided to draw connect these things together and make this into something it simply isn't at this point.
> *goes back to eating popcorn*


Share popcorn?









I agree. Its mostly fake stories, but we will all see in time.


----------



## Visceral

I don't think they are "fake" I think they are stories of normal failure, etc that are being pinned on something that probably isn't the root cause. There's just not enough data, at all, to support this. Kepler is different, but not *that* different. The laws of physics still apply to the silicone in them as much as they do with any other card, past of present. the amount of voltage just isn't that great, it would mean Nvidia was cutting it insanely close if that small amount of voltage was killing these cards.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Visceral*
> 
> I don't think they are "fake" I think they are stories of normal failure, etc that are being pinned on something that probably isn't the root cause. There's just not enough data, at all, to support this. Kepler is different, but not *that* different. The laws of physics still apply to the silicone in them as much as they do with any other card, past of present. the amount of voltage just isn't that great, it would mean Nvidia was cutting it insanely close if that small amount of voltage was killing these cards.


There is conclusive evidence that extreme over voltage causes electromigration, this is a fact with all silicon. I've had more than 1 cpu die from extreme overvoltage and it wasn't a heat related issue. However, as I mentioned earlier most of us are upgrading within a year or two anyway so its not a big deal - as long as you don't go stupid high on voltage you should be okay. As I mentioned earlier i'd keep 24/7 voltage at 1.25V or lower, 1.3V-1.4V 24/7 is just begging for problems. I'd only use super high voltage for benchmark runs, its insane to stay that high (1.35V+) 24/7.

So, lets just drop it shall we? This is all pointless to discuss. Electromigration should be common sense, but this is OCN. We're all upgrading sooner than typical users anyway, so who cares. I can't see something like 1.25V killing a card within 2 years, but 1.35V ? Maybe, who knows. Lets keep the discussion on BIOS' going instead of this! Dead horse has been beaten!


----------



## broken pixel

Thanks for the info! I have the 30 day suicide plane via Microcetef local store. If I break within 30 days el' exchango'. Maybe it is better to go with some of the binned cards such as the classified and the Zotac AMP? Happy clocking peeps....

Could someone point me to a volt modded BIOS that I can used for my Zotac 4GB? Thanks!


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel*
> 
> Thanks for the info! I have the 30 day suicide plane via Microcetef local store. If I break within 30 days el' exchango'. Maybe it is better to go with some of the binned cards such as the classified and the Zotac AMP? Happy clocking peeps....
> Could someone point me to a volt modded BIOS that I can used for my Zotac 4GB? Thanks!


You should upload it so people can mess around with it and make one.


----------



## broken pixel

Oops! I thought this was the 680/670 volt mod thread. It's a 680 I will extract the BIOS and post it up.
Thanks!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

@ tecfreak

I am having a weird issue and it did just start *I think* after installing 305.53 I have since gone back to 304.79 beta with a clean install. I know this was not an issue with your evga ref bios volt mod.

here is my precision x log. my power % is very low -- but only in GTA IV .... like 20-40% and I rarely if ever boost to 1227. Getting alot of core oscillation the game however seems to be getting the normal FPS!? usually it stays @ 915mhz boosting to like 1100mhz alot. its very weird lol.

I am having absolutely 0 issues in any other game or benchmark power % is 70-80 and it boosts all the way up. Any ideas ??

I have tried rebooting. not sure what else to do.


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> @ tecfreak
> I am having a weird issue and it did just start *I think* after installing 305.53 I have since gone back to 304.79 beta with a clean install. I know this was not an issue with your evga ref bios volt mod.
> here is my precision x log. my power % is very low -- but only in GTA IV .... like 20-40% and I rarely if ever boost to 1227. Getting alot of core oscillation the game however seems to be getting the normal FPS!? usually it stays @ 915mhz boosting to like 1100mhz alot. its very weird lol.
> I am having absolutely 0 issues in any other game or benchmark power % is 70-80 and it boosts all the way up. Any ideas ??
> I have tried rebooting. not sure what else to do.


I have no idea. I don't play GTA and i don't think this is somehow related to the modded bios if all the other games and benches works fine.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

yea its really weird. It was working fine on the volt mod bios + 304.79 then today its jacked up. I'll try to figure something out lol.


----------



## tecfreak

Flash the stock bios and look if the problem still presists.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

it WAS working though on the volt mod bios all day yesterday I played it alot. all I did today was install those 305.53 like I said before. I am doing another clean install of 304.79 and if it continues ill try to flash back stock bios and let you know what happens. It literally is the only thing that is not working. It could be just some bug in GTA IV I guess but I doubt it cause like I said it was working.... I have tried to run with no extra offset and just vmod bios and it doesn't work then either. always in 915-1100mhz range


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> it WAS working though on the volt mod bios all day yesterday I played it alot. all I did today was install those 305.53 like I said before. I am doing another clean install of 304.79 and if it continues ill try to flash back stock bios and let you know what happens. It literally is the only thing that is not working. It could be just some bug in GTA IV I guess but I doubt it cause like I said it was working.... I have tried to run with no extra offset and just vmod bios and it doesn't work then either. always in 915-1100mhz range


Most games i play my 680s are at like 600mhz = 800mhz with 40-50% use.

Because i have V-Sync on and im getting 60fps so the cards full power is not needed so they downclock to what ever is needed to play 60fps smooth...

So id check for V-Sync is turned on somewhere in NV control panel or the game.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Most games i play my 680s are at like 600mhz = 800mhz with 40-50% use.
> Because i have V-Sync on and im getting 60fps so the cards full power is not needed so they downclock to what ever is needed to play 60fps smooth...
> So id check for V-Sync is turned on somewhere in NV control panel or the game.


it was always locked @ 1227mhz and using 60-80% power before. and yea vsync is off in game and in nv control panel. only other thing I have set in nv control panel is power set to max performance

I really think I am getting exactly the same FPS though so maybe the numbers on the card just aren't being reported properly right now for some reason?? IDK...

the game goes from 30-60 fps depending where you are and how much traffic etc. Since it is heavily modded and a bad console port by all accounts.

I usually average 45 fps which is what I still seem to be getting...


----------



## Cape Cod

#480 is my post so you can catch up if your willing to try to help.

I made my flash drive bootable and got nvflash on it. But when I try to flash my old bios back I get this error
PCI Subsystem ID mismatch
I tried 2 bioses from 2 different people with the same card.
Any idea??

Thx Cape


----------



## xoleras

Make sure you have the latest version of nvflash. Also, you can do it from a DOS window within windows 7 - you don't have to do it from a USB stick.


----------



## Cape Cod

Were do I put nvflash for dos to pick it up and know where to find it and the bios?


----------



## xoleras

It doesn't matter really - just put in the same directory as your .ROM files. Make sure to back your existing BIOS up also. I always use C:\ for BIOS flashing, since its just temporary. Just open a dos windows and cd c:\ and you'll be good to go.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> Sorry guys but i made a mistake setting the fan control range for the FTW bios.
> Please download the bios again. It's fixed now!
> The first version would let the fan go only max 34%


THanks and +rep for putting it out there! How do you make them?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Fair warning to all: I am not meaning to scare anyone but I was experiencing white screens and lock ups for a few seconds when I tried to full screen 1080p videos. Although the problem seems to be gone after updating my driver 305.53, that should not have fixed it as that was only a newer OpenGL driver. I will update in a bit after more playing around to see if the problem is gone. Once again though, not trying to scare anyone, but this did not happen to me with the stock bios, ever.


where did you get this 305.53 drivers?


----------



## xoleras

Don't use 305.53, it is only intended for developers. Its on guru3d.com - but again - its not something to be using unless you're a dev. There are no changes for games.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Don't use 305.53, it is only intended for developers. Its on guru3d.com - but again - its not something to be using unless you're a dev. There are no changes for games.


This. I just got it to see if my problem would be fixed, and somehow it was. so far so good. I have not had a single white screen or lock up(Which is a big relief).


----------



## n0n44m

flashed the Gigabyte 670 OC voltmodded bios on my cards, with success!

cards run 1202 MHz, 1.212v as intended

my SLI overclock has improved as my second card can now do 1273 MHz core, which is about a +40 improvement compared to the stock bios. Running 1273/3802 core/mem synchronized now

thanks for the bios *tecfreak*







REP+


----------



## AnToNCheZ

Hey guys. I'm running the volt modded F4 bios for the Gigabyte OC card. Is it normal for the clock speed to not always run at maximum? I run Unigine on max w/o vsync and it stays at 1202Mhz, but I just got done testing out Dirt 2 (w/ vsync on) and I noticed that the clock barely went above 1000Mhz. I gather it's just because it didn't need it, as vsync was enabled. It's a nice looking game but nothing card breaking.

Am I to assume that even though the "boost" feature of the cards is now missing with these modded bios files, the card will still run the clock speed at whatever may be required for the application it's running? Especially since I am running adaptive power mode in the control panel, as opposed to full power at all times.


----------



## Iruwen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> What is making people having a stable overclock for 2 months then one day have to drop it 40mhz...


A driver update causing higher unit load for example.

PS: why does GPU-Z show wrong values for the core clocks with a modified BIOS? Seems they're inverted.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnToNCheZ*
> 
> Hey guys. I'm running the volt modded F4 bios for the Gigabyte OC card. Is it normal for the clock speed to not always run at maximum? I run Unigine on max w/o vsync and it stays at 1202Mhz, but I just got done testing out Dirt 2 (w/ vsync on) and I noticed that the clock barely went above 1000Mhz. I gather it's just because it didn't need it, as vsync was enabled. It's a nice looking game but nothing card breaking.
> Am I to assume that even though the "boost" feature of the cards is now missing with these modded bios files, the card will still run the clock speed at whatever may be required for the application it's running? Especially since I am running adaptive power mode in the control panel, as opposed to full power at all times.


I guess your situation with DiRT 2 is normal since the game don't push the card hard enough to run at 1.2 GHz.
*BUT* I am talking about stock bios reaction to low gpu loads not the moded one. I still havent tried the moded Bios of my card.
I don't want to have a $400 paperweight and in worst situations If the flash goes wrong I will have hard time to flash it back. since my terrible mobo has only 1 PCI-E slot lol.


----------



## Epsi

Seems like after using the Asus bios with the borrowed power setup from the EVGA FTW it runs smoother. Power limit stays higher and weird thing is, temps are a little lower.


----------



## General121

Anybody using the 304.79 or whatever? Is it safe to use? Im on 301.42


----------



## spinejam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epsi*
> 
> Seems like after using the Asus bios with the borrowed power setup from the EVGA FTW it runs smoother. Power limit stays higher and weird thing is, temps are a little lower.


*Looks good Epsi:*

Here's mine:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Iruwen

I can run 1280MHz instead of 1250MHz with tecfreaks EVGA FTW BIOS now (BF3 stable, Heaven works with >1,3GHz).


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Whoa...I had no idea there was unlocked BIOS for the reference GTX 670...


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> Whoa...I had no idea there was unlocked BIOS for the reference GTX 670...


The cards in this thread are mostly or all non-ref.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> The cards in this thread are mostly or all non-ref.


Yea, I know, but I saw a reference BIOS .zip in the OP. Excited because my reference 670 right now can't overclock that well at all.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> Yea, I know, but I saw a reference BIOS .zip in the OP. Excited because my reference 670 right now can't overclock that well at all.


the tecfreak ref vmod bios is awesome you NEED IT IN YOUR LIFE!!


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> the tecfreak ref vmod bios is awesome you NEED IT IN YOUR LIFE!!


What was your highest boost clock on stock BIOS and what is your highest boost clock on the new BIOS?

Also, how much more voltage can you get out of the new BIOS?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> What was your highest boost clock on stock BIOS and what is your highest boost clock on the new BIOS?
> Also, how much more voltage can you get out of the new BIOS?


You get ~38mV


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> You get ~38mV


Thanks. Is it OK to push it up an additional 38 mV to max possible voltage or is it better to be conservative? I've upgraded my cooling to aftermarket so I don't think temperatures should be much more of a problem.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> Thanks. Is it OK to push it up an additional 38 mV to max possible voltage or is it better to be conservative? I've upgraded my cooling to aftermarket so I don't think temperatures should be much more of a problem.


If you flash the bios it will go up no matter what. If you feel you need the extra performance, go for it. But it can possibly shorten the life of your card(not sure how much). But just a warning.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

went from 1178 on core with +525 memory to 1227 (still testing but seems good) and +575 on memory


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> went from 1178 on core with +525 memory to 1227 (still testing but seems good) and +575 on memory


Yea I'm sitting at 1180 on core right now with something like +450 memory. I've always wished I could break 1200 MHz on core. Guess I can now, lol.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> Yea I'm sitting at 1180 on core right now with something like +450 memory. I've always wished I could break 1200 MHz on core. Guess I can now, lol.


. My ASUS 670 TOP comes stock @ 1163MHz. Pretty close to your OCd card haha


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> . My ASUS 670 TOP comes stock @ 1163MHz. Pretty close to your OCd card haha


Yeah i feel bad sometimes.. Cause my Galaxy SoC came Stock at 1320mhz... lol people should buy them...


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> Yea I'm sitting at 1180 on core right now with something like +450 memory. I've always wished I could break 1200 MHz on core. Guess I can now, lol.


same for me I just wanted to crack 1200 now I want to crack 1250... haha!


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epsi*
> 
> Seems like after using the Asus bios with the borrowed power setup from the EVGA FTW it runs smoother. Power limit stays higher and weird thing is, temps are a little lower.


Thank you for your feedback!
So you didn't encounter any issues with this bios?


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yeah i feel bad sometimes.. Cause my Galaxy SoC came Stock at 1320mhz... lol people should buy them...


Picz? I dont think you plugged it in at 1320MHz. Some users were barely getting 1305 boost out of box. But it got quite a few bad egg reviews on Newegg...Not many reviews either and its more expensive than its worth.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Picz? I dont think you plugged it in at 1320MHz. Some users were barely getting 1305 boost out of box. But it got quite a few bad egg reviews on Newegg...Not many reviews either and its more expensive than its worth.


Lots of people are getting 1300mhz + out of the box. Mine is 1320mhz boosted...

And now you can flash the Msi Lightings Bios on it which unlocks voltage to 1.3v so it is very worth it.

And it already has unlocked memory voltage..


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Lots of people are getting 1300mhz + out of the box. Mine is 1320mhz boosted...
> And now you can flash the Msi Lightings Bios on it which unlocks voltage to 1.3v so it is very worth it.
> And it already has unlocked memory voltage..


What did your Galaxy SOC 680 cost?

$570 or so? The lightning edition by MSI would be far superior in perf and worth, plus no modding needed. Some people dont want to have to mod things and are afraid itll break it. Which has happened.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> What did your Galaxy SOC 680 cost?
> $570 or so? The lightning edition by MSI would be far superior in perf and worth, plus no modding needed. Some people dont want to have to mod things and are afraid itll break it. Which has happened.


I traded a Evga Gtx 670 for it?

And there 550$ now .. Very Very worth it.. Also it has been overclocked to 1800mhz... on LN2.. Which as far as i know is the highest on kepler..

Galaxy is working on something for it.. Soon it will have full unlocked voltage just like the lighting for 50$ less..

Must overclocks i see in the lightings are in the high 1300s to mid 1450s. there is a fellow who flashed the Lighting Bios onto this card who is also running at 1450mhz...

Also it is By Far the Highest Clocked card out of the box and great for somebody who wants a Card that has a Factory Warranty stateing you will atleast do 1267mhz at the least and there is a very huge amount of people who cant overclock there cards to what this thing does out of the box...


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> What was your highest boost clock on stock BIOS and what is your highest boost clock on the new BIOS?
> Also, how much more voltage can you get out of the new BIOS?


1350 max core (And stable in 3dMark11 / Heaven / BF3) with DEFAULT BIOS.

1393 max core (And stable in 3dMark11 / Heaven / BF3) with NEW REF BIOS.

Reference EVGA GTX 670 - Watercooled.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> . My ASUS 670 TOP comes stock @ 1163MHz. Pretty close to your OCd card haha


Yea. I know. It's pathetic, lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> 1350 max core (And stable in 3dMark11 / Heaven / BF3) with DEFAULT BIOS.
> 1393 max core (And stable in 3dMark11 / Heaven / BF3) with NEW REF BIOS.
> Reference EVGA GTX 670 - Watercooled.


Damn. I didn't know reference cards could pull off those numbers.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> Damn. I didn't know reference cards could pull off those numbers.


Its a lottery when it comes to the Reference cards mate - And for once I got lucky *Grin* - Now I just need a 3570K / 3770K that also overclocks good - The 3570K I got installed atm. will happily go 5.0 Ghz, but the amount of VCORE it requires is just ... Well, its not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Epsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> Thank you for your feedback!
> So you didn't encounter any issues with this bios?


Your welcome, i didn't noticed anything special yet. Seems to run smooth. But only tested some 3DMark and heaven runs. Still need
to try BF3 or something else. But as now, it seems greed. Thumbs up.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Its a lottery when it comes to the Reference cards mate - And for once I got lucky *Grin* - Now I just need a 3570K / 3770K that also overclocks good - The 3570K I got installed atm. will happily go 5.0 Ghz, but the amount of VCORE it requires is just ... Well, its not for the faint of heart.


Yea, I didn't get lucky with my 3570k either. Relatively insane amount of voltage required for even 4.5 GHz. It sits happily at 4.4 right now though.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> Yea, I didn't get lucky with my 3570k either. Relatively insane amount of voltage required for even 4.5 GHz. It sits happily at 4.4 right now though.


What do you need for 4.5? 1.25v seems to be the Avg.


----------



## Orc Warlord

How do I save my bios?

In GPU-z it says bios reading not supported for this device.

Also yes I want to max out my voltage at 1.21v instead of 1.175


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orc Warlord*
> 
> How do I save my bios?
> In GPU-z it says bios reading not supported for this device.
> Also yes I want to max out my voltage at 1.21v instead of 1.175


Use NVflash or Zotac firestorm. Original post bud, come on.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> What do you need for 4.5? 1.25v seems to be the Avg.


I agree with this. My 3770k requires 1.25V to get 4.6Ghz, and from reading other posts this is about par for the course. In fact, I need more than 1.25V to go higher than 4.6 which isn't really kosher to me, so I stick with 4.6ghz.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> What do you need for 4.5? 1.25v seems to be the Avg.


Like...close to 1.4V+. I need 1.3 V or something like that to run 4.4.

I pretty much got stuck with a crappy GPU chip and a crappy processor chip.


----------



## skyn3t

I'm so happy with my 3570k and my 25k it does OC very good with low voltage.


----------



## IronDoq

just flashed my EVGA 670 4gb, and everything worked flawlessly. I love you sir! I didn't even bother to find my maximum at 1.175, as I was so eager to flash hehe. Currently running a Unigen run for 1270 core, which seems to be getting very close to the maximum. Once that's finished I'll start testing the memory. I've noticed that the card doesn't throttle at 70c which is nice. Another observation was that during Unigen the power % usage regularly goes above my max setting of 122%, although my core clocks aren't wavering at all. Still, very happy, and I'll report my maximums once ther are finished.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> Like...close to 1.4V+. I need 1.3 V or something like that to run 4.4.
> I pretty much got stuck with a crappy GPU chip and a crappy processor chip.


Wow that is bad.. i can do 5ghz on less Vcore then that lol.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Wow that is bad.. i can do 5ghz on less Vcore then that lol.


Like I said, awful chip.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> Like I said, awful chip.


Buy another used that is a confirmed clocker and Fleabay that one.. wut id do..


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Question. If I'm using the BIOS in the OP, do I have to type in -4 -5 before the BIOS filename? I ask because I'm not sure whether this BIOS is from a different vendor or not.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> Question. If I'm using the BIOS in the OP, do I have to type in -4 -5 before the BIOS filename? I ask because I'm not sure whether this BIOS is from a different vendor or not.


Just use the reference bios and make sure you back up your original bios.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Just use the reference bios and make sure you back up your original bios.


So in DOS, I just type in
nvflash -b ORGBIOS.ROM
nvflash GTX670.ROM

correct (assuming that I name the ROM that I want to flash as GTX670.ROM)?


----------



## spinejam

*Asus gtx670 Top w/ DCT670V2.ROM BIOS.*

looks like a keeper!


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinejam*
> 
> *Asus gtx670 Top w/ DCT670V2.ROM BIOS.*
> looks like a keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Nice score, but heaven like memory more then core. You should try to sacrifice some core for memory.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Never mind. I ended up using the Zotac Firestorm tool. Much easier.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> Never mind. I ended up using the Zotac Firestorm tool. Much easier.


It is lol


----------



## spinejam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Nice score, but heaven like memory more then core. You should try to sacrifice some core for memory.


She artifacts @ +600 memory


----------



## AnToNCheZ

Hey all, anyone experienced any flicking textures on their new bios? I have had a little in BLR and Dirt 2, but only very minor and that is with the stock memory clock. It may just be the games, but wanted to ask before I flash back to stock to compare.


----------



## Visceral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnToNCheZ*
> 
> Hey all, anyone experienced any flicking textures on their new bios? I have had a little in BLR and Dirt 2, but only very minor and that is with the stock memory clock. It may just be the games, but wanted to ask before I flash back to stock to compare.


OMG UR COREZ R DEGRADINGGGG!!!!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Visceral*
> 
> OMG UR COREZ R DEGRADINGGGG!!!!


No that is a buggy game happens to all.


----------



## Orc Warlord

Hey I installed Firestorm but it keeps popping up messages that say FAIL at the end. For example if I click the bios button then save bios, when I go to save the rom on my desktop it gives me another message saying FAIL.

WTH


----------



## Xp0c

do you have your vid card drivers installed?


----------



## Visceral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orc Warlord*
> 
> Hey I installed Firestorm but it keeps popping up messages that say FAIL at the end. For example if I click the bios button then save bios, when I go to save the rom on my desktop it gives me another message saying FAIL.
> WTH


Run firestorm as administrator


----------



## Orc Warlord

Yeah I have the non beta 301.whatever installed.

I'm new to nvidia man damn. Ati was so simple haha


----------



## Orc Warlord

Ey i got the bios lol i ran it as administrator

DO you want my bios then?

This is the bios for the *4gb Galaxy GTX 670 GC*

GC670.zip 55k .zip file


----------



## Gomi

Quick heads up for 670 owners (EVGA branded) - EVGA released a new firmware 14 hours ago.

EVGA GeForce GTX 670 Firmware Update v80.04.31

*Q. What are the changes in this new firmware?
*
_[*] Improved stability
[*] Improved compatibility with DELL XPS 8300 systems

_

I have applied the .exe from EVGA and then saved the .ROM file with this new FIRMWARE BIOS - TecFreak have PM´ed you a link to the new .ROM file for the Reference model with new Firmware applied. Can you please do your magic on it ?

This is for the *REFERENCE* model!


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Quick heads up for 670 owners (EVGA branded) - EVGA released a new firmware 14 hours ago.
> EVGA GeForce GTX 670 Firmware Update v80.04.31
> *Q. What are the changes in this new firmware?
> *
> _[*] Improved stability
> [*] Improved compatibility with DELL XPS 8300 systems
> 
> _
> I have applied the .exe from EVGA and then saved the .ROM file with this new FIRMWARE BIOS - TecFreak have PM´ed you a link to the new .ROM file for the Reference model with new Firmware applied. Can you please do your magic on it ?
> This is for the *REFERENCE* model!


Lol, just when I flashed it yesterday.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *How to flash and backup your VGA Bios using a bootable usb flash drive*
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, ensure that you see the file extensions: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-vista/show-or-hide-file-name-extensions
> 1. Follow the instructions on this site (scroll down) how to "Making a bootable USB stick" and prepare your usb flash drive.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/printarticle.php?id=34
> 2. Download this nvflash version: http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2128/mirrors.php
> 3. Extract "CWSDPMI.EXE" and "nvflash.exe" from the downloaded zip file and copy both to the root dir of your usb drive.
> 4. Rename your bios file to something like GTX670.ROM (max. 8 chars. and ensure that you have the *.ROM file extension).
> 5. Copy your bios file to the root dir of your usb drive.
> 6. Boot from the usb flash drive.
> 7. Type the following command and press [Enter] to backup your stock bios:
> nvflash -b ORGBIOS.ROM
> 8. Flash your new bios:
> nvflash GTX670.ROM
> After you hopefully flashed successful press [CTRL]+[ALT]+[DEL] to reboot your machine.
> The filenames are only examples. If you want to flash a bios from a different vendor (not recommended), then you have to add those two parameters "nvflash *-4 -5* GTX670.ROM".
> *This is the safest way of flashing a new vga bios.*


Thanks, detailed instruction set.....









Success on all three cards.....

+REP


----------



## BarryCarey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Quick heads up for 670 owners (EVGA branded) - EVGA released a new firmware 14 hours ago.
> EVGA GeForce GTX 670 Firmware Update v80.04.31
> *Q. What are the changes in this new firmware?
> *
> _[*] Improved stability
> [*] Improved compatibility with DELL XPS 8300 systems
> 
> _
> I have applied the .exe from EVGA and then saved the .ROM file with this new FIRMWARE BIOS - TecFreak have PM´ed you a link to the new .ROM file for the Reference model with new Firmware applied. Can you please do your magic on it ?
> This is for the *REFERENCE* model!


EVGA has now release them for all 670 variants except the 4gb.


----------



## skyn3t

*tecfreak* you are the man!!! you should work for EVGA I'm not joking I'm dead serious you do got some skills man after you Vmod my bios my cards run smooth like butter









wil be interesting a new vmod on the new bios


----------



## Choupy

Hello,

First of all thank you for the unlocked bios and lots of information / feedback. But I have a question, I have a Gigabyte GTX 670 OC WindForce. In GPU-Z version of my bios is 80.04.19.00.2E and I see no notion of F "X".
What should I use unlocked bios please ?

Sorry for my bad english


----------



## Tori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orc Warlord*
> 
> Ey i got the bios lol i ran it as administrator
> DO you want my bios then?
> This is the bios for the *4gb Galaxy GTX 670 GC*
> 
> GC670.zip 55k .zip file


Does anyone have a custom bios for this card? I have the 4gb galaxy gc 670 as well and would like to try OC'ing higher.

ALso it seems like it is better to OC with the non-beta nvidia drivers because those were unstable at higher clocks.


----------



## nismofreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Choupy*
> 
> Hello,
> First of all thank you for the unlocked bios and lots of information / feedback. But I have a question, I have a Gigabyte GTX 670 OC WindForce. In GPU-Z version of my bios is 80.04.19.00.2E and I see no notion of F "X".
> What should I use unlocked bios please ?
> Sorry for my bad english
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not sure where in the world you are. Go to gigabyte's website and pull down the VGA @BIOS utility. If in the US, here is the URL: http://www.gigabyte.us/support-downloads/download-center.aspx?ck=3 and select the windforce 3.

Once loaded, it will read your BIOS and you will see if your are in the F1, F11 or F21 range. HTH


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Believe it or not. My performance actually got worse.......

Maybe it's cause of the Beta drivers


----------



## Choupy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismofreak*
> 
> Not sure where in the world you are. Go to gigabyte's website and pull down the VGA @BIOS utility. If in the US, here is the URL: http://www.gigabyte.us/support-downloads/download-center.aspx?ck=3 and select the windforce 3.
> Once loaded, it will read your BIOS and you will see if your are in the F1, F11 or F21 range. HTH


Thank you very much, I had not thought lol.
I am in F2, so I will try to unlock the bios


----------



## Iruwen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarryCarey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Quick heads up for 670 owners (EVGA branded) - EVGA released a new firmware 14 hours ago.
> EVGA GeForce GTX 670 Firmware Update v80.04.31
> *Q. What are the changes in this new firmware?
> *
> _[*] Improved stability
> [*] Improved compatibility with DELL XPS 8300 systems
> 
> _
> I have applied the .exe from EVGA and then saved the .ROM file with this new FIRMWARE BIOS - TecFreak have PM´ed you a link to the new .ROM file for the Reference model with new Firmware applied. Can you please do your magic on it ?
> This is for the *REFERENCE* model!
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA has now release them for all 670 variants except the 4gb.
Click to expand...

Would be interesting to check what exactly they changed, Asus simply reduced the max Boost by ~50MHz to achieve better stability, on other BIOSs there have been memory related fixes - I could compare the files in a hex editor, but I'm lazy and I don't know what to look for







If it's just a changed boost clock, well... no need to flash then.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarryCarey*
> 
> EVGA has now release them for all 670 variants except the 4gb.


I know - The -ROM file I sent TecFreak is from the REFERENCE 670 with the firmware applied. Whether or not the Firmware update is GENERIC I have no clue about - But Tecfreak needs to know what he is working on, so it can be categorized properly.

And of course, applying this FIRMWARE update will loever your voltage - didnt see anything else, except it of course lowered my max stabile clock down to 1350.

Since then I flashed back to the current TecFreak Reference BIOS and are again enjoying blazing speed.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> I know - The -ROM file I sent TecFreak is from the REFERENCE 670 with the firmware applied. Whether or not the Firmware update is GENERIC I have no clue about - But Tecfreak needs to know what he is working on, so it can be categorized properly.
> And of course, applying this FIRMWARE update will loever your voltage - didnt see anything else, except it of course lowered my max stabile clock down to 1350.
> Since then I flashed back to the current TecFreak Reference BIOS and are again enjoying blazing speed.


Any other observations besides the drop in clock and voltages? Is it actually more stable like they say it is?


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> Any other observations besides the drop in clock and voltages? Is it actually more stable like they say it is?


I did not bother to check mate - Sorry. It did NOT increase my clock speeds - So my guess is that its what someone else mentioned, a quick and dirty boost decrease to "Increase stability" ....

When TecFreak have the .ROM file worked on I will test it and report any changes back.


----------



## Tori

ORC SEND THAT ROM TO TECFREAK


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Clocks went up, but performance still the same. Anyone else having similar problems?


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Clocks went up, but performance still the same. Anyone else having similar problems?


OCing wont reallty get you a whole lot more performance. Maybe 1 or 2 FPS on a really good OC. Thats what ive noticed, atleast.


----------



## General123

I wouldnt use that firmware guys..
Quote:


> OK, in deed the higher (closer to borderline of stability) overclocks become more stable now... but I noticed at what price... that's all thanks to lower actual TDP under load so it doesn't exceed the Power Target too much (which might have been a problem initially in original BIOS). .... however it manages to keep the TDP at lower levels thanks to more aggressive power throttling on the core in extreme situations.
> 
> ... so in summary, yest the overclock is stable, but might bring slightly less performance because of deeper power throttling.
> 
> e.g. here on my updated GTX 670 and OC'ed to +145core (1243 actual) & +525mem (3522 actual) I ran 3dmark11 (more stressful than Heaven3.0) with graphs from precision. just look how deeply it undercuts the core clock boost during the Test#1 in 3dm11.
> check the graphs on right side of screen, 2nd from top is the actual TDP and the 3rd from top is the Core (should be constant under load). as you note my core OC was throttled down by nearly 150MHz, however it seems that it happened before the TDP spike occurred (GPU BIOS compensating in advance?), so the TDP max levels were fine at a cost of lowered performance.
> 
> another question. have anybody noticed that enabling Adaptive VSYNC in NVIDIA control panel yields higher benchmarking scores versus "3D app controlled (default)"?


The performance is lowered? oh hell no, no thank you.
But I am going to try it once.


----------



## nismofreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I wouldnt use that firmware guys..
> The performance is lowered? oh hell no, no thank you.
> But I am going to try it once.


LOL! That's classic!


----------



## Gomi

There is absolutely no harm in trying it out - As you can always flash back. This new "Firmware" is no more than a new BIOS from whatever manufacturer.

However, like General123 stated, this new FIRMWARE will most likely drop your performance slightly - I tried it, and still scored the same within 3DMark11 and Heaven - But as it is currently un-modded I was "Stuck" on the 1350 CORE that the DEFAULT BIOS also had me wallbanging at.

And thanks for the Adaptive Sync "Ninja"-tip


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orc Warlord*
> 
> Hey I installed Firestorm but it keeps popping up messages that say FAIL at the end. For example if I click the bios button then save bios, when I go to save the rom on my desktop it gives me another message saying FAIL.
> WTH


run the firestrm as admin. right click on the .EXE file and run as admin and try again


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> OCing wont reallty get you a whole lot more performance. Maybe 1 or 2 FPS on a really good OC. Thats what ive noticed, atleast.


Oh okay, thanks... I appreciate it. Flashing back to norm....


----------



## IronDoq

tecfreak could you redo the EVGA 4gb bios to allow for a higher maximum power target? During BF3 the % regularly goes over 122% and that causes the core to dip and drop all over the place. Not sure why it wasn't doing it earlier, but with the added voltage the power% goes much higher. And I seem to have achieved a maximum overclock of 1240 on the core and +350 on the memory.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

I tried the new BIOS from EVGA. Actually it did nothing compared to the original BIOS.
I still can do +95 +600 (1323 MHz/3703 MHz).
The only thing I noticed is my temps jump to high 60s faster than before but I dunno maybe its just me.
Maybe people who tried it and can't get their old clocks stable are not originally 100% stable.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

im waiting for tecfreak to tell us what evga changed in the new BIOS. I'm loving his ref evga volt mod


----------



## Tori

When tecfreak mods the bios will the aftermarket fans on my galaxy gc 670 work?


----------



## Gomi

Of course they will


----------



## Tori

ok whew.

i hate asking stupid questions lol


----------



## Gomi

There are not any stupid questions mate









Well there are - But they are narrowed down to people too lazy to search or read through a thread.


----------



## g00s3y

This is great, I was actually able to hit over 1400MHz on the GPU with this. Got a nice 107xx score in 3dmark, but didn't save it... stupid me.


----------



## Gomi

Yah, I am over 1400Mhz aswell -Thing aint stable in BattleField 3 though - So turned it down to 1393 (After god knows how much stability testing and BF3 playing).


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g00s3y*
> 
> This is great, I was actually able to hit over 1400MHz on the GPU with this. Got a nice 107xx score in 3dmark, but didn't save it... stupid me.


Just go in your history or re run it?LOL


----------



## nismofreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g00s3y*
> 
> This is great, I was actually able to hit over 1400MHz on the GPU with this. Got a nice 107xx score in 3dmark, but didn't save it... stupid me.


Should be repeatable, no? let 'er rip!


----------



## Tori

I just went 68-14 in TDM noshar canals ;o

I remember getting 30 fps in bf3... on medium...


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> I just went 68-14 in TDM noshar canals ;o
> I remember getting 30 fps in bf3... on medium...


Nice. i went 90-50 one game. Pretty fun.

30 FPS @ Medium with what GPU?


----------



## Tori

6870. My second one was a dud... first one was a reference msi model that could oc to 1180 core and 1240 memory lol

i had issues with crossfire..


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> 6870. My second one was a dud... first one was a reference msi model that could oc to 1180 core and 1240 memory lol
> i had issues with crossfire..


Ah. i have no idea what FPS I get in games, unless it has an internal FPS reader.


----------



## Tori

I could run Skyrim fine though, especially with one card my msi 6870 ran it very nicely on high settings 4x AA 8x AF, shadows on low.

BF3 explosion = derp 10 fps. I have no idea why my performance in CF was so bad.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> I could run Skyrim fine though, especially with one card my msi 6870 ran it very nicely on high settings 4x AA 8x AF, shadows on low.
> BF3 explosion = derp 10 fps. I have no idea why my performance in CF was so bad.


There is something not right. single hd6870 should max out skyrim easily unless it is modded.
heck, my GTX 470 can play Skyrim at Ultra without MSAA but FXAA and that at a lowly 607 MHz, when I OC it to 730 MHz I can play with 4x MSAA.


----------



## Tori

I could play on very high, but it wouldn't be as "fluid" as the very high option. I liked using 4xAA/8xAF so stuff looked nice and on very high my fps would tank into the 30-40 range if I got into a city or forest. On high, I was getting 55+ fps all around


----------



## Hokies83

Did The Dwood Antec 620 mod on my ref gtx 680 temps droped about 10c under load but idle temp is up 10 c.. i do have a very quiet crappy fan on there.. think ima change it to one of my Cougars lol.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Did The Dwood Antec 620 mod on my ref gtx 680 temps droped about 10c under load but idle temp is up 10 c.. i do have a very quiet crappy fan on there.. think ima change it to one of my Cougars lol.


Very nice! Does that effect your spacing with sli though?


----------



## Teh Bottleneck

Damn it,I'm so tempted to try this on my Asus 670 GTX DC2,but shamefully I must admit I never flashed a GPU BIOS before,and atm,I don't have the means of replacing my card in case I permanently brick or damage it.The thing that makes it worse is the fact that I killed my 580 GTX a few months ago(warranty voided),so my hardware confidence is not exactly at its best









Wish I had an older GPU sitting around somewhere,for a few practice flash attempts...


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Very nice! Does that effect your spacing with sli though?


I dont think it will my pump is kinda loud on the 620 tho..

Letting the Cool Laboratory burn in.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I dont think it will my pump is kinda loud on the 620 tho..
> Letting the Cool Laboratory burn in.


Yeah I am either going to do this or get a ARCTIC COOLING ACCEL-X3 or a ARCTIC COOLING ACCEL-TT II. Not sure which one though. I also watched a video of someone doing the mod on there 680 with the accel- TT II and they got around 48C with 40% fan in stressing. And the fan was stupidly quite... And its only $60.. Very tempting. But I do not like the whole glue thing, can anyone tell me if I can use thermal tape instead?


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Yeah I am either going to do this or get a ARCTIC COOLING ACCEL-X3 or a ARCTIC COOLING ACCEL-TT II. Not sure which one though. I also watched a video of someone doing the mod on there 680 with the accel- TT II and they got around 48C with 40% fan in stressing. And the fan was stupidly quite... And its only $60.. Very tempting. But I do not like the whole glue thing, can anyone tell me if I can use thermal tape instead?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1286830/aftermarket-cooler-for-reference-gtx-670#post_17850514

Modded on a 670 reference. Yes, you can use thermal tape. I didn't want to use the thermal glue either.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1286830/aftermarket-cooler-for-reference-gtx-670#post_17850514
> Modded on a 670 reference. Yes, you can use thermal tape. I didn't want to use the thermal glue either.


Thats great but I just read that it does not work on reference 680 pcb's due to the stacked power connectors


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Thats great but I just read that it does not work on reference 680 pcb's due to the stacked power connectors


Replaced fan with a cougar 120mm now temps are down 20c from stock cooler.

My room is 78 degrees.

Heaven 3.0 all extreme settings Max temp in a 78 degree room..


----------



## Warrior1986

I just got directed to this thread from a Gigabyte 670 thread and have a question.

I haven't updated mine to the new BIOS that was posted a couple weeks ago on Gigabyte's website, but I've read somewhere in the thread that tecfreak's BIOS is based on that one so I won't bother flashing the BIOS from Gigabyte's site, just this one. But my question is if I haven't touched the card at all in terms of OC'ing (literally, just got done installing the graphics driver yesterday for my build in my sig), is there anything I need to be aware of? The reason I ask is I would swear that I read something in THIS thread about having to set some setting in Precision to a negative number, something like -80 or the like?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Replaced fan with a cougar 120mm now temps are down 20c from stock cooler.
> My room is 78 degrees.
> Heaven 3.0 all extreme settings Max temp in a 78 degree room..


Damn. Good thing to because its my only choice lol.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Damn. Good thing to because its my only choice lol.


I think it is a great choice.. cause it is reuseable...

Next gen gpus come out.. remove it.. put stock hs back on sale...

Get new gpu.. put antec 620 back on lol.

I installed the back plate to bad the card more sturdy.


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orc Warlord*
> 
> Ey i got the bios lol i ran it as administrator
> DO you want my bios then?
> This is the bios for the *4gb Galaxy GTX 670 GC*
> 
> GC670.zip 55k .zip file


Galaxy GTX 670 GC 4GB
Version: 80.04.19.00.45
GPU-Clock: 1202MHz
Fan: 20%-100%
Board Power: untouched - 200W(100%)/250W(125%)
GLX670GC4G_VMOD_FAN-20-100

Because of the new fan control range u have to reinstall your nv driver (clean install) after flashing this bios.
I will check the new EVGA bios tomorrow.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> I just got directed to this thread from a Gigabyte 670 thread and have a question.
> I haven't updated mine to the new BIOS that was posted a couple weeks ago on Gigabyte's website, but I've read somewhere in the thread that tecfreak's BIOS is based on that one so I won't bother flashing the BIOS from Gigabyte's site, just this one. But my question is if I haven't touched the card at all in terms of OC'ing (literally, just got done installing the graphics driver yesterday for my build in my sig), is there anything I need to be aware of? The reason I ask is I would swear that I read something in THIS thread about having to set some setting in Precision to a negative number, something like -80 or the like?


When you are about to flash your card it is adviced to do the following:


Make damn sure you saved your DEFAULT BIOS somewhere safe, this is your "I want to go back" - Without it you will be running off someones else BIOS forever.
Put EVERYTHING at default in Precision.
After the flash do a CLEAN install of the Nvidia drivers (Custom --> Clean install).

Right, the reason someone have written that you would perhaps have to put the Offsets in NEGATIVE is because some of these BIOS are already from default running at a high clock. So, lets guesstimate that your GPU could do 1250 Mhz on the core and you flash it with a BIOS doing 1300 Mhz on the core (Default, with no offset), you would have to negate this difference.

What I would do is find the MAX stable CORE and MEMORY of your CURRENT BIOS and THEN flash - This will give you a baseline on what to go after the Flash.

Remember - This BIOS will not add amazingly numbers to your card - But a good 20-50 more Mhz on the top OC should be feasible (I personally gained about 50Mhz).


----------



## Tori

Just to make sure I do this right..

I downloaded tec's bios for my card.

I reset my OC, and flashed the new bios through firestorm.

Now I'm gonna uninstall my drivers and reinstall them.

How do I tell I have installed new bios onto my card? The bios number in gpu-z is the same.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> Just to make sure I do this right..
> I downloaded tec's bios for my card.
> I reset my OC, and flashed the new bios through firestorm.
> Now I'm gonna uninstall my drivers and reinstall them.
> How do I tell I have installed new bios onto my card? The bios number in gpu-z is the same.


In Precision X it will let you go up to 1.213mV. And you only need to reinstall drivers if your drivers didnt recognize the card.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> In Precision X it will let you go up to 1.213mV. And you only need to reinstall drivers if your drivers didnt recognize the card.


Here is your answer to sli working/fitting you will need 1 slot between the cards for this to work.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Here is your answer to sli working/fitting you will need 1 slot between the cards for this to work.


Wow I really like that case layout with the storage under and those fans blowing on the gpu's. I guess thats what you get for a $350 case lol.


----------



## Tori

Quick question.

I flashed the bios using firestorm and restarted my PC, but now after the windows logo (boot normally) the login screen wont show up.

Safe mode works though :/

Can I do anything in safe mode to make win 7 work normally again? I hope I didn't mess anything up (damn it)


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> Quick question.
> I flashed the bios using firestorm and restarted my PC, but now after the windows logo (boot normally) the login screen wont show up.
> Safe mode works though :/
> Can I do anything in safe mode to make win 7 work normally again? I hope I didn't mess anything up (damn it)


If you can see in safe mode, you didnt. Reinstall your drivers and you should be fine. If this does not help the problem, flash back.


----------



## Tori

Sorry I did not understand.

I can't log into windows as I normally do.

Are you saying I should go into safe mode and try to reinstall the drivers?


----------



## Gomi

Yes - If that does not work. Flash back.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Wow I really like that case layout with the storage under and those fans blowing on the gpu's. I guess thats what you get for a $350 case lol.


2 120mms on the side door to.

my SLI score. 101fps 2600 score max fps 181fps.

I think you can get refurbbed Cosmos 2s from CM store for like 180$ = 200$


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> Quick question.
> I flashed the bios using firestorm and restarted my PC, but now after the windows logo (boot normally) the login screen wont show up.
> Safe mode works though :/
> Can I do anything in safe mode to make win 7 work normally again? I hope I didn't mess anything up (damn it)


At worst you might have to flash a different bios, I had a similar issue with 680s. 1 came with f8 bios, 1 came with 3a bios, both work in 2 different mobos, but on one other mobo the f8 bios crashes right after the windows logo & never gets to desktop, tried all drivers that work with kepler & no go.
Flashed a 3a bios on it, now it works fine with all mobos & drivers.


----------



## Hokies83

dbl post


----------



## Tori

Just a question, again it might be dumb... but I'm not really an expert

If I do a clean install of nvidia drivers thru safe mode would it work for normal mode?


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> Sorry I did not understand.
> I can't log into windows as I normally do.
> Are you saying I should go into safe mode and try to reinstall the drivers?


Did you upload the bios off your card, or did you use the 4gb Galaxy that Orc Warlord uploaded?


----------



## Tori

Since I have the same card I flashed the new bios tec uploaded onto my card. Both are 4gb 670s

I have a backup of my rom too.

Can I boot into safe mode and use firestorm to flash my original rom back?


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> Since I have the same card I flashed the new bios tec uploaded onto my card. Both are 4gb 670s
> I have a backup of my rom too.
> Can I boot into safe mode and use firestorm to flash my original rom back?


I thought for sure that orc said his galaxy was reference, but i see he has it listed as the GC model. If it was reference then that is your problem. You can try flashing in safe mode. I'm not sure if it will work. If it don't, it wont flash anything to your card so don't worry about that.
You might have to flash from a flash drive.


----------



## Tori

Can u help me do that? I have no idea how to flash from the drive I did not understand the guide posted.


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> Can u help me do that? I have no idea how to flash from the drive I did not understand the guide posted.


just a sec
ill get the files


----------



## Tori

I did nvflash and it says

"your program casued a divide overflow error"


----------



## Xp0c

SP27213.zip 1813k .zip file
 install this " HP USB Storage Format Tool"

-Connect your USB to your PC.
-Start "HP USB Storage Format Tool"
-Select the USB
-Select FAT32
-Mark "Create a DOS startup disk"
-using DOS system files (pick the "USB image w7" file for this, also included in the download package)

USB image w7.zip 559k .zip file


After that is done add these two files to the flash drive.

nvflash_5.100.0.1.zip 313k .zip file

Then add your original bios file to the drive also.

You are ready to flash now.

Reboot, and choose to boot from flash drive
Once in dos mode Type "nvflash -5 -6 file.rom , then hit enter.


----------



## Tori

Ok I'll try -5 -6


----------



## Tori

OMG still getting same error...


----------



## Tori

Should I try connecting to the iGPU?

How would I flash the original rom onto my 670 if I boot into windows with the iGPU display connection?


----------



## Xp0c

are you booting with your onboard video enabled?


----------



## Gomi

You could try that, connect your monitor to the iGPU and enter windows - See if your GTX shows up in Device Manager.


----------



## Tori

I don't have iGPU drivers installed, but I have them on my external hard drive. Can I install them via safe mode?

Also I am able to see the Starting Windows logo screen, but beyond that I can't get to the log on screen.

The resolution is my native monitor resolution of my old 22inch 1920x1080.


----------



## Tori

And yeah I'm booting with the iGPU enabled in bios I think


----------



## Tori

**** wow I am so stupid I turned it off and NV flash is now working I believe.. one moment.

JESUS IT SUCKS BEING COMPUTER ILLITERATE LOL


----------



## Tori

Ladies and gents, we are back in business LOL

Now how do I exit out of this whole command promt thing


----------



## Tori

This was quite possibly the scariest thing I've done on my computer lols

Lets hope windows loads... plsss

edit: yippie! I HAVE THE MOUSE SO FAR

edit2: OMG THANK YOU!! Back to the familiar logon lol

edit3: wow this wasn't so bad come to think of it! well it would have been horrible had it not been for OCN lol


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> This was quite possibly the scariest thing I've done on my computer lols
> Lets hope windows loads... plsss
> edit: yippie! I HAVE THE MOUSE SO FAR


Nice! I was going to say don't use the IGPU.


----------



## Tori

lol derp i know right xD


----------



## Tori

Almost tempted to try again...









never give up!


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> Almost tempted to try again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never give up![/quote
> 
> I would, or post your own bios, and ask tech if he will mod it for you.


----------



## Gomi

Just do it mate, now you know how to flash - And as you stated yourself - The only reason it failed was because of the iGPU


----------



## Tori

rep to both of you!


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> rep to both of you!


Thanks, and good luck!


----------



## Tori

Ok I did everything but the voltage still maxes out at 1.175 in precision x


----------



## Tori

I am not able to make tec's bios work









I'm back to the same problem and will have to flash back my rom again.

I will just upload mine then and let's see if they are the same or different.


----------



## Xp0c

did you choose the right bios?


----------



## Tori

Yeah i chose the one I downloaded from tec


----------



## Xp0c

uninstall/reinstall your drivers?


----------



## Tori

can i just do custom install > clean install?


----------



## Xp0c

i just go to add remove programs and uninstall just the Nvidia Graphics driver, then reinstall the whole package after reboot.


----------



## Gomi

If the problem persists I would just give TecFreak a PM with a link to your own BIOS - Then just bat those lashes and ask him pretty please









I am sure he can take a quick look at it - Change the settings and toss you a link. That way you would also run a "custom"-bios, which is actully from you very own GPU.


----------



## Tori

ok i will reset the thing again (lol)

then i'll reinstall drivers just to make sure and reboot to see if it works, and then i will post my bios


----------



## Xp0c

Techfreak posted that since the fan speed was modded you have to reinstall drivers to avoid problems. That should fix it.


----------



## Tori

Ok I will try it ONE last time haha I did the reinstall before but i had problems, so lets see this one final time.


----------



## Tori

Should I reboot after I am done re-installing to see if it boots properly?


----------



## Xp0c

Did you find the max oc on your card yet? With stock bios?

yes, reboot


----------



## Tori

damn no i forgot to check it

well rebooted after installing the 301.42 driver


----------



## Tori

Ok same thing again, the logon screen wont show up lol


----------



## Tori

are .rom files the same for each GPU?

like all evga FTW roms will be the same right?


----------



## Xp0c

Just go back to your original bios for now, and try to get your own made.

In the meantime, just find your max OC. then you will see how much the 1.21 helps you.


----------



## Tori

At least this galaxy version has great cooling. I wish my 6870s were like this LOL 50-56C under load??? Sweet!


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> are .rom files the same for each GPU?
> like all evga FTW roms will be the same right?


If they are the same model card, then the BIOS "should" be the same.

There are differences between the 4gb, and 2gb.
The reference bios wont work on Non reference.


----------



## Tori

This is my bios

tori670.zip 55k .zip file


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> This is my bios
> 
> tori670.zip 55k .zip file


Make sure he knows what you would like done.

Board power increased
20-100% fan
1.21v

EDIT: also mention it's 6+8 pin 4Gb

My card keeps the same temps as you, when my room isn't 30+ degrees. lol
Quiet too.


----------



## Tori

The fan maxes out at 75% even if u put in 100% which is weird.

Also here is my heaven:


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> The fan maxes out at 75% even if u put in 100% which is weird.
> Also here is my heaven:


That's a good score, and oc'ing the ram helps a lot in Heaven I guess.
Since you don't know your max OC, your score will probably increase

That BIOS you got must be messed up, or it's actually reference.


----------



## Tori

I am unable to go any higher this so far was the max OC I got that is stable in BF3.

I can go up to +725 memory but that failed after one successful heaven run. I also did an artifact check run using EVGA oc checker or w/e and found 4 artifacts over 15 min at 725. I found 1 artifact over 15 min at 700 and I found 0 at 675, and 0 after 2 hours. Also, I am 100% stable at 675.

My core is not stable past +65. Again, BF3 did crashed with +60, and seems to be running fine at +55 on the core.

Skyrim runs fine but I think BF3 is way more taxing than Skyrim even with mods.


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> I am unable to go any higher this so far was the max OC I got that is stable in BF3.
> I can go up to +725 memory but that failed after one successful heaven run. I also did an artifact check run using EVGA oc checker or w/e and found 4 artifacts over 15 min at 725. I found 1 artifact over 15 min at 700 and I found 0 at 675, and 0 after 2 hours. Also, I am 100% stable at 675.
> My core is not stable past +65. Again, BF3 did crashed with +60, and seems to be running fine at +55 on the core.
> Skyrim runs fine but I think BF3 is way more taxing than Skyrim even with mods.


675 on the ram is awsome.
What does your card boost before adding any offset?


----------



## Tori

Hi sorry had to go on my imac for something..

Um u mean stock?

I think out of the box it boosts to 1176, and with my oc 1228mhz. I have seen the core go up as high as 1231.6mhz but it stays at 1228mhz 99% of the time. Strange.

I don't understand core it shows up as 1500 and now it is 1838 mhz. Isn't that a bit low?


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> Hi sorry had to go on my imac for something..
> Um u mean stock?
> I think out of the box it boosts to 1176, and with my oc 1228mhz.
> I don't understand core it shows up as 1500 and now it is 1838 mhz. Isn't that a bit low?


Yes, stock.

You multiply the 1500 X 4 = 6000 (default ram speed)


----------



## Tori

7352 mhz ... is that good? I read a review of the 2gb version of my card on hardocp and they had 6400mhz memory OC


----------



## Tori

what does higher memory clock do anyway?


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> 7352 mhz ... is that good? I read a review of the 2gb version of my card on hardocp and they had 6400mhz memory OC


That's very good
the ram is rated for 7000mhz, so 6400mhz is low.


----------



## Tori

should I turn the memory down then? rated for 7000 = don't run it over 7000mhz??


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> should I turn the memory down then? rated for 7000 = don't run it over 7000mhz??


go as far as you can when benchmarking, but when gaming I would back off.

7300mhz may be too far out of spec, so that you won't notice a difference from 7100mhz or so


----------



## Tori

stupid core. won't go past 60 for benchmark. +55 is stable though...


----------



## Tori

which game would stress the GPU more? Skyrim or BF3? I don't really play BF3 much because it is hard but after playing a few games (played metro, sharqi peninsula, wake island, and noshar canals TDM) I think BF3 on ultra/4xMSAA/HBAO really stresses more than Skyrim even with mods and stuff. I don't think VSync works in BF3 because my fps was all over the place (always above 60 though).

Also, I actually make my GPU fans spin harder while playing BF3 than doing a benchmark or playing skyrim.


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> stupid core. won't go past 60 for benchmark. +55 is stable though...


Your ram makes up for that.

Did you try OC'ing the core with ram at stock?

I'm not sure which would stress it more.

Make sure you have vsync, and triple buffereing enabled in nvidia control panel

I use a 1:1 ratio with my fan profile


----------



## Tori

yeah i followed the 670 oc guide that's on OCN.

i did core first, saw that it can only go up to 60, but crashes in bf3. 55 works fine.

i set that to 0 and did memory in increments of 100. 800, 775, 750 crashes. 725 ran heaven once or twice (i forget) but then crashed around the end. 700 ran fine but also crashed on the second run, also crashed in bf3 within like 5 min. At 675 it has been stable so far. Memory took forever lol


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> yeah i followed the 670 oc guide that's on OCN.
> i did core first, saw that it can only go up to 60, but crashes in bf3. 55 works fine.
> i set that to 0 and did memory in increments of 100. 800, 775, 750 crashes. 725 ran heaven once or twice (i forget) but then crashed around the end. 700 ran fine but also crashed on the second run, also crashed in bf3 within like 5 min. At 675 it has been stable so far. Memory took forever lol


You should get a nice little bump on the core when you get a BIOS.


----------



## Tori

as long as my temps stay below 60C I am fine. I don't want the card to throttle at 70% lol


----------



## Xp0c

it won't be much difference, and if the board power gets increased it won't throttle anymore.


----------



## General123

Nice job helping Tori Xp0c


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Nice job helping Tori Xp0c


Thanks, and not a problem


----------



## un-nefer

Sorry if I missed it, but is there a similar thread for GTX 680 unlocked voltage bios? Or can I make a request in this thread?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer*
> 
> Sorry if I missed it, but is there a similar thread for GTX 680 unlocked voltage bios? Or can I make a request in this thread?


If there is not one make one and invite techfreak.


----------



## Xp0c

Go to Mvktech support forums and browse the thread *Who is owing an GeForce GTX 680 and not afraid for flashing!?*
Start from last page and browse back

EDIT: I don't think there is one there for your card.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xp0c*
> 
> Go to Mvktech support forums and browse the thread *Who is owing an GeForce GTX 680 and not afraid for flashing!?*
> Start from last page and browse back


This.


----------



## un-nefer

Thanks guys. I had a look at the thread suggested and there was only a Palit GTX 670 Jetstream bios available, not the GTX680 versio









Anyway, I'll make a post over on that forum and include my bios and see if someone there can make the required changes to my bios.

Thanks again for the assistance


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Finally I've tried the unlocked voltage







. Thank you tecfreak !

+167 +650 (1369/3758)

1680x1050


1920x1080


1680x1050 60.3 fps vs 59.2 fps compared to the original BIOS not bad







.
1920x1080 I got 53.7 fps with original BIOS and 54.3 fps with the unlocked voltage.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Finally I've tried the unlocked voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thank you tecfreak !
> +169 +650 (1369/3758)
> 
> 60.3 fps vs 59.2 fps compared to the original BIOS not bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Bloody hell, I nearly spit out my morning coffee when I saw your scores. Then noticed the resolution








Why not run it in 1920x1080 ?


----------



## Paztak

Why i cannot download the file?

http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/f256997259/PJS670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-20-100


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Bloody hell, I nearly spit out my morning coffee when I saw your scores. Then noticed the resolution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not run it in 1920x1080 ?


Updated


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Updated


Nice one







And welcome to the club mate!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> Why i cannot download the file?
> http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/f256997259/PJS670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-20-100


No idea - I can download it just fine.


----------



## Paztak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> No idea - I can download it just fine.


... My frigging firewall was blocking that... Now let the burning begin!


----------



## Tori

I hope tecfreak makes a bios for my card


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Finally I've tried the unlocked voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thank you tecfreak !
> +167 +650 (1369/3758)
> 1920x1080
> 
> 1680x1050 60.3 fps vs 59.2 fps compared to the original BIOS not bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 1920x1080 I got 53.7 fps with original BIOS and 54.3 fps with the unlocked voltage.


That score is sooo close to my single 680 score.. think i get 55fps right at a 1400 score min 43 fps and max fps 150 that is at 1350mhz/+500 mem


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> That score is sooo close to my single 680 score.. think i get 55fps right at a 1400 score min 43 fps and max fps 150 that is at 1350mhz/+500 mem


GB 670 OC Core @ 1418Mhz & VRAM @ 7516Mhz.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> GB 670 OC Core @ 1418Mhz & VRAM @ 7516Mhz.


Very nice!







You beat me with 3 damn points, lol


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> GB 670 OC Core @ 1418Mhz & VRAM @ 7516Mhz.


LoL i wanna see how long that gpu lasts at those mhz let me know when something changes.

That is just your bench mhz? you do not really run it that high 24/7?

Mine was my 24/7 OC i would never run mine at there max 24/7.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> LoL i wanna see how long that gpu lasts at those mhz let me know when something changes.
> That is just your bench mhz? you do not really run it that high 24/7?
> Mine was my 24/7 OC i would never run mine at there max 24/7.


1400Mhz is 24/7 stable. Ram is stable at 7.5Ghz. Heaven starts crashing at 1415+. I could go higher on the core if I lowered the VRAM speed.


----------



## Cape Cod

If you guy's and girls really want to see if your card is stable drop Heaven and download this. It will push your card to the limits. It's from Nvidia









http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/a-new-dawn-directx-11-demo-available-for-download/


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> GB 670 OC Core @ 1418Mhz & VRAM @ 7516Mhz.











I just tried out that bios EVGA released for more stability and etc, and I didnt gain a single mhz off of it, my temps jumped to the mid 60's much faster then with the stock or modded, and I also got so random power spikes shooting me up to 333% and making my card crash. Thanks but no thanks EVGA.


----------



## tecfreak

This is what i wrote to Cape Cod and now i'm posting it here because many users have already asked for a description how to make their own bios mods..
Quote:


> The tool: http://mh-nexus.de/en/hxd/
> 
> It isn't really hard to mod your bios. All you have to do is comparing (HxD has a feature to compare two files) a stock bios with a modded one by Saltius from mvktech.net to see what has to be changed to unclock the voltage - and that is all i have done. Saltius is the one who does all the research.
> I have here a document on how i modded my gigabyte 670 wf bios (ver. F4).
> http://www.mvktech.net/components/com_joomlaboard/uploaded/files/GK104_VGABIOS_GB670WF3_MOD_EXAMPLE.pdf


What i forgot to tell him is, that there is a checksum (just one byte) that has to be calculated each time you change some value(s) in your bios. I think he will read this here








With HxB an NiBiTor this task is done in less than one minute.
Just mark the data block, copy it to a new file and open it with NiBiTor. You will get some error messages, but don't care about them. Just save this file right after opening it and the last byte (the checksum) will get updated. The data block that i'm speaking of always begins at "00000400" and ends at "0000FFFF", "0000F5FF" or "0000F3FF" depending on the bios u are using.
I hope this will help some of you to mod their own bios until a new NiBiTor has been released.

Now i will take a look at Tori's bios and why he got in trouble with that one i've modded for "Orc Warlord". But first, i'll play some BF3


----------



## Tori

I understood none of that lol but thanks in advance for willing to take a look at my bios.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> This is what i wrote to Cape Cod and now i'm posting it here because many users have already asked for a description how to make their own bios mods..
> What i forgot to tell him is, that there is a checksum (just one byte) that has to be calculated each time you change some value(s) in your bios. I think he will read this here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With HxB an NiBiTor this task is done in less than one minute.
> Just mark the data block, copy it to a new file and open it with NiBiTor. You will get some error messages, but don't care about them. Just save this file right after opening it and the last byte (the checksum) will get updated. The data block that i'm speaking of always begins at "00000400" and ends at "0000FFFF", "0000F5FF" or "0000F3FF" depending on the bios u are using.
> I hope this will help some of you to mod their own bios until a new NiBiTor has been released.
> Now i will take a look at Tori's bios and why he got in trouble with that one i've modded for "Orc Warlord". But first, i'll play some BF3


Hey tecfreak. So what you highlighted in red under that guide are the hex values that you changed to in order to match the hex values of the modded BIOS on the left?


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> Hey tecfreak. So what you highlighted in red under that guide is what you changed to match that with the modded BIOS?


Yes! As i said, it's pretty simple. To figure all that out just by comparsing two files was a bit time-consuming.

One more hint - you have to read the hex values backwards to convert them to decimal numbers


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> Yes! As i said, it's pretty simple. To figure all that out just by comparsing two files was a bit time-consuming.
> One more hint - you have to read the hex values backwards to convert them to decimal numbers


Lol, thanks. What was the other little bit you posted for Tori? Can you explain what you meant by that again?


----------



## tecfreak

Here is the new Galaxy GTX 670 GC 4GB bios.

GLX670GC4G_VMOD_FAN-20-100.zip 112k .zip file

For you Tori and Orc Warlord. The bios files i got from u both are identical.

1. reset all OC Settings
2. flash the bios and reboot
3. reinstall the nv driver (clean install) and reboot - no need to uninstall it first


----------



## Tori

Thanks I'll give it a go once I get home.


----------



## Tori

Hey I just tried it and same thing again.

With the modded bios I would get to the windows logo screen but after that I'd get black screen.

I had to revert to stock bios.


----------



## 66racer

Anyone know how to mod a bios? I wanna learn to make my own version with stock voltage and my Max OC as default, plus with my ftw getting the fan above stock 80% speed was nice for my 90f ambient lol


----------



## Tori

go back a page or two there's a short intro to doing it by tecfreak

also tecfreak why is that bios not working? i can't go past the windows logo screen after booting with it!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> go back a page or two there's a short intro to doing it by tecfreak
> also tecfreak why is that bios not working? i can't go past the windows logo screen after booting with it!


Thanks for that, this thread gets new pages very fast lol

+rep


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I wanted to learn to mod my own bios, but tecfreak did such a good job on the evga ref vmod bios I am not even going to bother







. On that note any news on what was different about the new bios released by EVGA for ref 670s ? Just curious pretty sure I am going to stay on the tecfreak bios for the life of this card.


----------



## Tori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> Here is the new Galaxy GTX 670 GC 4GB bios.
> 
> GLX670GC4G_VMOD_FAN-20-100.zip 112k .zip file
> 
> For you Tori and Orc Warlord. The bios files i got from u both are identical.
> 1. reset all OC Settings
> 2. flash the bios and reboot
> 3. reinstall the nv driver (clean install) and reboot - no need to uninstall it first


any idea as to why tec's bios for my card isn't working?

i followed his directions but with that bios I cannot boot past the windows logo screen. I cannot log into my account. I have to revert to my card's original bios to get into windows, and I can't get into windows with the new bios tec made.

any ideas?

tec I was reading your file on how to mod bios and I'm wondering if these factors are important:

fan range is 30-75% in precision x. also my graphics card's fans cannot go over 75% so even if i set them to 100% all the time, they will still spin at 75% in precision X OSD.

also the card uses 4gb video ram im not sure if that is important or not.


----------



## cepheid46e2

Currently I'm using the Bios createn by Tec on page 36 and I'm noticing that the card is throttling on synthetic benchmarks keeping it at core but running fine on games. I sit at an easy and stable 1400MHz playing BF3 for 6 hours but on all synthetic benchmarks including Unigine the card hovers around 1280. I've tested this with other games including GW2 and other benchamrking tools and everytime on the synthetic it throttles. I'm not sure if this is the same mechanism that Nivida was using on the 580s but it seems to be working in the same way.


----------



## cepheid46e2

Also to amend the above statement before anyone mentions it, the card does not go above 60'C and ergo should not be hitting the temp throttling mark put in place by Nividia. I'm running Windows 8 Professional and it's unclear as to whether this is the cause for the discrepancy or not as drivers might not be fully optimized or have extra safeguards.

MSI GTX 670 PE (+750 Memory)(1280MHz on Synthetics/1400MHz in games)


----------



## General123

That is a very weird problem cepheid46e2. Go in the Nvidia control panel, Manage 3d settings and change power management to prefer maximum performance and see if this helps.


----------



## cepheid46e2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> That is a very weird problem cepheid46e2. Go in the Nvidia control panel, Manage 3d settings and change power management to prefer maximum performance and see if this helps.


Already done that. I've dropped all setting to performance. It's really mind boggling because I'm running perfectly fine with zero artifacting at 1400 in any game (and can get up to 1450 before there's any real problem) but in the synthetics it drops to 1280 with little to no oscillation (approx. [+ or -] 20MHz). Just a bit weird that I should see this happening.

Then again Windows 8 has been having some issues with videos and recently received a patch. *shrug* If anyone can think of a reason for the discrepancy let me know, otherwise the bios is fantastic and working amazingly well. If I wanted I could hit a stable 1445MHz so good job Tec.

**I've also tried the last 3 drivers, beta and released, just to see if it showed any difference in performance and they all had the same results.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cepheid46e2*
> 
> Already done that. I've dropped all setting to performance. It's really mind boggling because I'm runnig perfectly fine with zero artifacting at 1400 in any game (and can get up to 1450 before there's any real problem) but in the synthetics it drops to 1280 with little to no oscillation (approx. [+ or -] 20MHz). Just a bit weird that I should see this happening.


Try dropping down to like 1300/1350 and see if it still "throttles".


----------



## cepheid46e2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Try dropping down to like 1300/1350 and see if it still "throttles".


Already tried that as well, it still throttles. I can drop the clock speed and I can push it a little past 1280 with heavy diminishing returns using afterburner but then when I get into a game the core is jacked WAY to high. It's as if Unigine isn't using the boost but everything else is. I know Tec said he flipped the boost off but that's the only other way I can describe it. Unigine, Furmark all seem to be using a different clock speed than what I'm reading in GPU-Z and giving different performance than I'm seeing in applications.

I've got the same BIOS as others but I'm the only one seeing this discrepancy in Unigine (Furmark, Kombust, other synthetics). I'm not sure who else is running Windows 8 Professional activated at the moment but that's the only variable I can see that might be different. Well and the fact that Windows 8 uses different drivers.

To test stability without a benchmark I ran BF3 on Ultra with full MAX settings in Nivida Control panel for 8 hours straight. Temps never went above 61'C and the clock stuck with only maybe the rare 80mhz oscillation to the marked 1402MHz recorded in GPU-Z and monitored secondarily through Afterburner.

AMENDED *** Kombustor does not throttle it, just Furmark and Unigine***


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cepheid46e2*
> 
> Already tried that as well, it still throttles. I can drop the clock speed and I can push it a little past 1280 with heavy diminishing returns using afterburner but then when I get into a game the core is jacked WAY to high. It's as if Unigine isn't using the boost but everything else is. I know Tec said he flipped the boost off but that's the only other way I can describe it. Unigine, Furmark all seem to be using a different clock speed than what I'm reading in GPU-Z and giving different performance than I'm seeing in applications.
> I've got the same BIOS as others but I'm the only one seeing this discrepancy in Unigine (Furmark, Kombust, other synthetics). I'm not sure who else is running Windows 8 Professional activated at the moment but that's the only variable I can see that might be different. Well and the fact that Windows 8 uses different drivers.
> To test stability without a benchmark I ran BF3 on Ultra with full MAX settings in Nivida Control panel for 8 hours straight. Temps never went above 61'C and the clock stuck with only maybe the rare 80mhz oscillation to the marked 1402MHz recorded in GPU-Z and monitored secondarily through Afterburner.


So in GPUZ while running heaven it says your core is at 1402? Run a benchmark at 1080p maxed out please, to see if the OSD is at fault here.


----------



## cepheid46e2

In GPU-Z it says the GPU Core Clock is at 1402 (Boost 1180MHz), not real time just the VC Core Speed ID. In real time when running heaven the card sits at approx. 1280MHz (both GPU-Z and AB read this as the output and the FPS match). [Voltage: 1.125] That's fully maxed @ 1920x1080. that number is almost rock solid and is hard to change no matter what offset in afterburner. In fact it's as if it ignores the AB offset and runs strictly off the BIOS hard numbers.

HOWEVER, in Kombuster I get the score I'm supposed to with a 1402 -1400 Core clock consistently. This is the level of performance I get when gaming as well, the card is utilizing it's maximum potential sitting floored and stable @ approx. 1400MHz [Voltage: 1.212]. This is the performace gain that matches what others are getting and matches the set voltage for the BIOS according to Tec.

Unigine benches at 51-51.4 no matter what I do but that doesn't match the performance I'm getting in other applications (except Furmark which does the same). When I'm in Unigine (or Furmark) my voltage won't go over 1.125 respectively but when I'm in a game I sit at 1.212. For some reason Unigine will not max my voltage like other applications. It feels just like the synthetic voltage locks that were dropped on the 580s or that it won't utilize boost.

Going to reinstall Afterburner and see what happens.

*****Same result: Unigine "throttles" my card for lack of a better description, everything else is golden.*******

$50 USD says it's Microsoft's fault.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> Hey I just tried it and same thing again.
> With the modded bios I would get to the windows logo screen but after that I'd get black screen.
> I had to revert to stock bios.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cepheid46e2*
> 
> In GPU-Z it says the GPU Core Clock is at 1402 (Boost 1180MHz), not real time just the VC Core Speed ID. In real time when running heaven the card sits at approx. 1280MHz (both GPU-Z and AB read this as the output and the FPS match). [Voltage: 1.125] That's fully maxed @ 1920x1080. that number is almost rock solid and is hard to change no matter what offset in afterburner. In fact it's as if it ignores the AB offset and runs strictly off the BIOS hard numbers.
> HOWEVER, in Kombuster I get the score I'm supposed to with a 1402 -1400 Core clock consistently. This is the level of performance I get when gaming as well, the card is utilizing it's maximum potential sitting floored and stable @ approx. 1400MHz [Voltage: 1.212]. This is the performace gain that matches what others are getting and matches the set voltage for the BIOS according to Tec.
> Unigine benches at 51-51.4 no matter what I do but that doesn't match the performance I'm getting in other applications (except Furmark which does the same). When I'm in Unigine (or Furmark) my voltage won't go over 1.125 respectively but when I'm in a game I sit at 1.212. For some reason Unigine will not max my voltage like other applications. It feels just like the synthetic voltage locks that were dropped on the 580s or that it won't utilize boost.
> Going to reinstall Afterburner and see what happens.
> *****Same result: Unigine "throttles" my card for lack of a better description, everything else is golden.*******
> $50 USD says it's Microsoft's fault.


Seems like Heaven pushes your card a little harder than BF3. Doesn't seen stable at all.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Seems like Heaven pushes your card a little harder than BF3. Doesn't seen stable at all.


I noticed sometimes my card gets hotter on heaven over bf3 but bf3 pushes its stability factor more. Kinda funny how that works


----------



## cepheid46e2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Seems like Heaven pushes your card a little harder than BF3. Doesn't seen stable at all.


Actually no, it's quite stable. This is not a stability issue. On the original BIOS I ran the card at 1325MHz on Unigine with no problem. This is a different monster altogether. Unigine doesn't push my card at all, which is the problem. I use the term "throttling" because it seems appropriate but it's not the case. The card overclocks higher than most even on the original BIOS. I can run Kombuster 24/7 at 1445MHz with no problems and the same with BF3 MAXED. Unigine won't change beyond the BIOS SET core clock no matter what indicating it's pretty much a voltage issue. Unigine has me locked @ 1.12v for some reason. Everywhere else I'm golden. This indicates that the opposite is true and that Unigine is not pushing my card at all. Only %80 Power usage in Unigine as opposed to the %100 in other applications.

I can get the core clock to 1400MHz on Unigine, but then when I run an ACTUAL application or game the offset from AB kicks in and it's too high. It's just an annoyance not being able to bench appropriately on a tool I've used often. Other than that the BIOS is fine. I was hoping Tec might hop on and shed some light onto what he did with the Boost.

It's like there's no aux. voltage in Heaven or it doesn't recognize the AB offset and runs strictly off BIOS clocks.

P.S. I believe Epi was having the same problem previously in the thread and switched back to the original BIOS.


----------



## 100cotton

Not to scare anyone but it seems my Asus 670 dcii just died.







But I'm not pointing fingers at the bios as this is my 2nd dcii card to fail (and my brothers dcii 670 has died too), so I'm thinking it's just Asus which I will not buy anymore new gpus from. As much as I like Asus, and I have several products from them, their GPUs have been nothing but trouble. 3 of 3 bad cards! /rant


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> Not to scare anyone but it seems my Asus 670 dcii just died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm not pointing fingers at the bios as this is my 2nd dcii card to fail (and my brothers dcii 670 has died too), so I'm thinking it's just Asus which I will not buy anymore new gpus from. As much as I like Asus, and I have several products from them, their GPUs have been nothing but trouble. 3 of 3 bad cards! /rant


Man that luck sucks.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> Not to scare anyone but it seems my Asus 670 dcii just died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm not pointing fingers at the bios as this is my 2nd dcii card to fail (and my brothers dcii 670 has died too), so I'm thinking it's just Asus which I will not buy anymore new gpus from. As much as I like Asus, and I have several products from them, their GPUs have been nothing but trouble. 3 of 3 bad cards! /rant


Did the card die with the hacked Bios on it?

I hope not.. if yes then i hope Asus does not find it on there... thats an Expensive brick.

Good luck with your Rma i have a Ref Asus 680 never gave me any Issues at all..

Must be something going on with these DC II i hear alot about them failing.


----------



## 100cotton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Did the card die with the hacked Bios on it?
> 
> I hope not.. if yes then i hope Asus does not find it on there... thats an Expensive brick.


It was but if a "high quality" product couldn't accept just 30mV more, than it's not a good product.


----------



## rubixcube101

Hey guys just wondering which cards have had the most success at reaching good clocks so far


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> It was but if a "high quality" product couldn't accept just 30mV more, than it's not a good product.


Well who knows there is many Subjects on the matter..

Is Kepler pushed to it's voltage Limits already?

Why is Nvidia so crazed about locking the voltage on these cards..

But you could just have one of the many failed DC II that ive been reading about... They seem to have the highest fail rate of any kepler card..

While a plain jane card like the Wind force with a stock pcb is doing very very well..
Reading around about overclocks and temps the GB wind force is kicking butt..
And it is a pretty cheap card..

P.S contact grunion he works for Asus and is a member of this forum could very well speed your rma up alot.


----------



## JoshHunter

This is brilliant. Reached my goal of 1337MHz

Can get through Unigine Heaven (1080p, 2x AF, 8x AA, Extreme) with a few artifacts, but its fine for BF3. Completely stable at 1312MHz with no artifacts though. Both clocks are Kombustor stable



Kuhler 620 comes tomorrow, and I've already got a bracket (BIG UPS TO DWOOD) so the temps should shoot right down, and it'll shut the fan up too because I'll have an AP-14 on the radiator.

Thanks a lot TechFreaks!


----------



## 100cotton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Well who knows there is many Subjects on the matter..
> Is Kepler pushed to it's voltage Limits already?
> Why is Nvidia so crazed about locking the voltage on these cards..
> But you could just have one of the many failed DC II that ive been reading about... They seem to have the highest fail rate of any kepler card..
> While a plain jane card like the Wind force with a stock pcb is doing very very well..
> Reading around about overclocks and temps the GB wind force is kicking butt..
> And it is a pretty cheap card..


Well if I get an RMA, I'll give them just 1 last time to prove they can make a good GPU. If I don't get RMA, well I'll bake the dang thing and hope it works.

If I'm stuck without a card, I'm going back to EVGA and getting a FTW.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHunter*
> 
> This is brilliant. Reached my goal of 1337MHz
> Can get through Unigine Heaven (1080p, 2x AF, 8x AA, Extreme) with a few artifacts, but its fine for BF3. Completely stable at 1312MHz with no artifacts though. Both clocks are Kombustor stable
> 
> Kuhler 620 comes tomorrow, and I've already got a bracket (BIG UPS TO DWOOD) so the temps should shoot right down, and it'll shut the fan up too because I'll have an AP-14 on the radiator.
> Thanks a lot TechFreaks!


Something is wrong with that score it is very very low for those mhz.. Should be avg fps around 54 with a score in the mid 1300s.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> Well if I get an RMA, I'll give them just 1 last time to prove they can make a good GPU. If I don't get RMA, well I'll bake the dang thing and hope it works.
> If I'm stuck without a card, I'm going back to EVGA and getting a FTW.


contact grunion about your rma.


----------



## 100cotton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> contact grunion about your rma.


What would he be able to do? I see he is an Asus guy but not sure how he could help. I haven't started an RMA yet either as it's very late, so I'll do it tomorrow/Monday.


----------



## JoshHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Something is wrong with that score it is very very low for those mhz.. Should be avg fps around 54 with a score in the mid 1300s.
> contact grunion about your rma.


Oh really :/ why do you think that is?

I haven't really benched with Unigine before


----------



## Anusha

there is a new bios for Palit gtx670 Jetstream dated August 9th. Can someone voltage mod that for me?
http://www.palit.biz/palit/vgapro.php?id=1975

edit: i don't know what is new about this bios. there is no change log.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHunter*
> 
> Oh really :/ why do you think that is?
> I haven't really benched with Unigine before


It looks like it's not stable if that's what you get @ 1337 core.


----------



## JoshHunter

So I'd likely get more points at a lower clock?

Also, is it weird that I can only increase the Power Target to a maximum of 112%?


----------



## spinejam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> Not to scare anyone but it seems my Asus 670 dcii just died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm not pointing fingers at the bios as this is my 2nd dcii card to fail (and my brothers dcii 670 has died too), so I'm thinking it's just Asus which I will not buy anymore new gpus from. As much as I like Asus, and I have several products from them, their GPUs have been nothing but trouble. 3 of 3 bad cards! /rant


Ouch!!! What o/c were you running? DCT670V2.rom?


----------



## UsernameGoesHer

edit I'm ******ed please ignore this


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHunter*
> 
> So I'd likely get more points at a lower clock?
> Also, is it weird that I can only increase the Power Target to a maximum of 112%?


No, that's normal. Try going down to 1300 and try again. I got around 50 fps @ 1294 core.


----------



## JoshHunter

Could it be that my memory is clocked lower than most peoples' cards? Had it at about 1600 I think


----------



## Hand_Grenade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> Well if I get an RMA, I'll give them just 1 last time to prove they can make a good GPU. If I don't get RMA, well I'll bake the dang thing and hope it works.
> If I'm stuck without a card, I'm going back to EVGA and getting a FTW.


Who did you contact to RMA your DC2? Mine also died, but I bought mine here.


----------



## Tori

Hey can someone please help me with the bios for the galaxy gtx 670 gc 4gb? I tried the bios tec posted but I can't log into windows. I can't get past the windows logo screen and have to revert to my original bios.

Anyone?


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHunter*
> 
> This is brilliant. Reached my goal of 1337MHz
> Can get through Unigine Heaven (1080p, 2x AF, 8x AA, Extreme) with a few artifacts, but its fine for BF3. Completely stable at 1312MHz with no artifacts though. Both clocks are Kombustor stable
> 
> Kuhler 620 comes tomorrow, and I've already got a bracket (BIG UPS TO DWOOD) so the temps should shoot right down, and it'll shut the fan up too because I'll have an AP-14 on the radiator.
> Thanks a lot TechFreaks!


That score is very low for 1.3 GHz. Seems to me that the card is throttling in the benchmark due to instability.
OR it could be because of the low memory OC. I don't know.
How much do you get a stock?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

If a card dies with a modded bios on it, Can they tell its a modded bios? I mean the card is dead right. Do they still have a way to read the EEPROM ?


----------



## cepheid46e2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> If a card dies with a modded bios on it, Can they tell its a modded bios? I mean the card is dead right. Do they still have a way to read the EEPROM ?


Technically if they wanted to put the work into it they could though in my experience they only check it if it's convenient or they have reason to think you've modded it.


----------



## 100cotton

I still don't think 3% more voltage could ruin the card. If it really does, then that means the cards are just horribly made. I've pumped 1.55v through my 2500k (29% more voltage) for benching and it's still running fine, but I do understand CPUs and GPUs are different.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> I still don't think 3% more voltage could ruin the card. If it really does, then that means the cards are just horribly made. I've pumped 1.55v through my 2500k (29% more voltage) for benching and it's still running fine, but I do understand CPUs and GPUs are different.


Cpu is sooo much tougher then a gpu..

Bout the Rma he can speed it up and maybe get them to not check the bios on it so your rma does not get refused


----------



## 100cotton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Cpu is sooo much tougher then a gpu..
> Bout the Rma he can speed it up and maybe get them to not check the bios on it so your rma does not get refused


I sent him a PM last night and still no reply. I did start the rma process though and am waiting for a response from asus.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> I sent him a PM last night and still no reply. I did start the rma process though and am waiting for a response from asus.


good luck... I will NEVER buy from asus I have heard too many things about month long RMA's on this forum from them especially video cards.


----------



## Tori

Have you seen the reviews for the asus cards? I'd never buy a card with such low reviews, even if some people had good cards here. That just means they are the exception.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHunter*
> 
> This is brilliant. Reached my goal of 1337MHz
> Can get through Unigine Heaven (1080p, 2x AF, 8x AA, Extreme) with a few artifacts, but its fine for BF3. Completely stable at 1312MHz with no artifacts though. Both clocks are Kombustor stable
> 
> Kuhler 620 comes tomorrow, and I've already got a bracket (BIG UPS TO DWOOD) so the temps should shoot right down, and it'll shut the fan up too because I'll have an AP-14 on the radiator.
> Thanks a lot TechFreaks!


That max power target... lol


----------



## Tori

I wish my card would accept the bios mod so I can OC it further..


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> Have you seen the reviews for the asus cards? I'd never buy a card with such low reviews, even if some people had good cards here. That just means they are the exception.


On Paper the DC II is a beast but in the real world it has issues..

Asus makes good products... Just seems they did something wrong with the DCII cause there Ref kepler cards have no issues what so ever.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Anyone know how to mod a bios? I wanna learn to make my own version with stock voltage and my Max OC as default, plus with my ftw getting the fan above stock 80% speed was nice for my 90f ambient lol


Dude did you move again. It sure as hell ain't hitting 90f on my side of town.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> I wish my card would accept the bios mod so I can OC it further..


The bios will net you 0.5 to 1 fps at most. and that only in benchmarks. you won't even notice the performance in real world.
So don't regret it much lol.


----------



## eternal7trance

Yea i've been seeing a lot of bad reviews pop up about the asus dc ii cooling cards. I remember the 570 or 580 version having big memory cooling problems and more recent ones where the heatsink didn't make proper contact. Glad I went with msi.


----------



## Tori

Asus motherboards are freaking awesome! I have the sabertooth and it looks really great and it is SO easy to use.

My MSI board had to be RMA'd because of coil whine lol.

It is weird... Asus = great motherboards, meh gpu. MSI = great gpu, meh motherboards.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

I was originally going with one Asus DCII but then I changed my mind because of my hot CPU (can reach 85+C prime95 in summer) and the DCII cooler will keep the heat inside the case.
but I ended up to this EVGA and I am glad I got the FTW version of the card. I was not sure about getting another EVGA because my old GTX 470 was a dud and it didn't OC well.
But glad the 670 is a good overclocker this time. getting 1300+ on reference cooler is pretty respectable IMO. EVGA FTW.


----------



## tecfreak

Did you already saw this thread?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291133/asus-gtx-670-dcu-ii-top-cancelled

Maybe there is really a problem with these cards and asus is going to release a new bug fixed edition (on the quiet).
On a german forum (hardwareluxx) a user has measured with a infrared thermometer the temperature of the VRMs (at load and with max OC, but at stock bios) and the temps were above the specified maximum. As i know he is using now the "Accelero Mono Plus" for his card (GTX670 DCUII non-Top) and had also to reduce the clocks to keep it cool and stable. According to his statement the cause for the instability of his card was a excessiv VRM temperature.


----------



## Konata Izumi

So I flashed my 670 PE with the 670 PE bios on here which is why I was able to hit 1340 on the core. however, even though it was a solid 1340 with no dips durring heaven the framerate always averaged at 41 no matter what settings I used on voltages, or if I raised or lowered the core. I then flashed back to my default bios where I used 1310//3500 and got a 52.3 fps score on heaven, so I think the card doesn't like the flash.

EDIT: I should also probably state that I flashed using zotac's tool and I installed new drivers using the clean install option.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konata Izumi*
> 
> So I flashed my 670 PE with the 670 PE bios on here which is why I was able to hit 1340 on the core. however, even though it was a solid 1340 with no dips durring heaven the framerate always averaged at 41 no matter what settings I used on voltages, or if I raised or lowered the core. I then flashed back to my default bios where I used 1310//3500 and got a 52.3 fps score on heaven, so I think the card doesn't like the flash.
> EDIT: I should also probably state that I flashed using zotac's tool and I installed new drivers using the clean install option.


I havent had issues with the zotac software for flashing my FTW, I have a feeling its something in that bios.


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> I wish my card would accept the bios mod so I can OC it further..


The bios should work. It's strange

Will your pc boot from windows cd after the mod?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> Did you already saw this thread?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1291133/asus-gtx-670-dcu-ii-top-cancelled
> Maybe there is really a problem with these cards and asus is going to release a new bug fixed edition (on the quiet).
> On a german forum (hardwareluxx) a user has measured with a infrared thermometer the temperature of the VRMs (at load and with max OC, but at stock bios) and the temps were above the specified maximum. As i know he is using now the "Accelero Mono Plus" for his card (GTX670 DCUII non-Top) and had also to reduce the clocks to keep it cool and stable. According to his statement the cause for the instability of his card was a excessiv VRM temperature.


Interesting, newegg doesnt even have the item listed as "out of stock" and a search doesnt show it anymore either. I think it got discontinued


----------



## Konata Izumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I havent had issues with the zotac software for flashing my FTW, I have a feeling its something in that bios.


Yeah, it's just kind of strange. Not that I'm complaining anyways since I can get over 1300 without the flash, I just thought it'd be nice to get a bit more out of it to try to hit 55fps on heaven then just dial it down again to avoid any gpu degrading.


----------



## Tori

YAY!

It worked!

I asked tec to make the fans from 30-75% (stock) and it worked lol.

1202 gpu core ;o


----------



## Tori

Eh so to OC with this bios do I again set power limit to 125% and voltage to 1.213?

Then look for max core & max mem?


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> Eh so to OC with this bios do I again set power limit to 125% and voltage to 1.213?
> Then look for max core & max mem?


Yes.


----------



## cepheid46e2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konata Izumi*
> 
> So I flashed my 670 PE with the 670 PE bios on here which is why I was able to hit 1340 on the core. however, even though it was a solid 1340 with no dips durring heaven the framerate always averaged at 41 no matter what settings I used on voltages, or if I raised or lowered the core. I then flashed back to my default bios where I used 1310//3500 and got a 52.3 fps score on heaven, so I think the card doesn't like the flash.
> EDIT: I should also probably state that I flashed using zotac's tool and I installed new drivers using the clean install option.


This is the same problem I had with the Heaven's benchmark and the PE 670. It's like it's locked.


----------



## Hokies83

LoL well both my cards run in Heaven at around 92% Usage ... I sure hope my 5ghz 3770k is not bottle necking 2 gtx 680s lol









While in 3dmark all it is almost like there is a Vsync on at 120fps because it sits there and does not budge..

Also if it does go below that it Automaticly looks like it is Vsync at 60fps because it wont budge from there to..

Get Gpu Usage in the mid 80s in 3d mark.. with a gpu score of 22k.


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> Eh so to OC with this bios do I again set power limit to 125% and voltage to 1.213?
> Then look for max core & max mem?


You don't have to set any voltage controls.


----------



## Tori

with tec's bios does the boost clock no longer work?


----------



## cepheid46e2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> LoL well both my cards run in Heaven at around 92% Usage ... I sure hope my 5ghz 3770k is not bottle necking 2 gtx 680s lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While in 3dmark all it is almost like there is a Vsync on at 120fps because it sits there and does not budge..
> Also if it does go below that it Automaticly looks like it is Vsync at 60fps because it wont budge from there to..
> Get Gpu Usage in the mid 80s in 3d mark.. with a gpu score of 22k.


No it's something with these synthetic benchmarks that limit the voltage even before it hits %100. Or some weird compensation for boost that I'm not seeing.It looks just like a 580 I had before I removed the voltage control.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> with tec's bios does the boost clock no longer work?


tecfreak disables the gpu boost so its just set at probably 1202mhz I think he has to do this or it is automatic because if you raise the voltage or something I don't remember exactly


----------



## cepheid46e2

So Tec's BIOS pretty much sets the card at 1202? Surely he's expecting to offset in AB?


----------



## Tori

What do you mean I don't have to set the voltage? I'm confused now









In the 670 overclocking guide it says to put power target to max and voltage to max in precision X.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

honestly you don't have to set the voltage, but I always do and set the power target and you will be fine. Even if you dont set the voltage its gonna use all the volts it needs trust me.


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cepheid46e2*
> 
> So Tec's BIOS pretty much sets the card at 1202? Surely he's expecting to offset in AB?


Yes, you start OC'ing from 1202.


----------



## Tori

Heaven at stock speeds just does not feel "smooth" like say playing skyrim or something.

Is it like that all the time? Just wondering I mean I don't think I'm getting artifacts or anything but the whole video or w/e just doesn't seem "smooth"


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> Heaven at stock speeds just does not feel "smooth" like say playing skyrim or something.
> Is it like that all the time? Just wondering I mean I don't think I'm getting artifacts or anything but the whole video or w/e just doesn't seem "smooth"


I don't find it feels smooth either, and there are flickering shadows etc that make you think something might be wrong but thats just how it is. Trust me i've studied it with stock settings and OC


----------



## Tori

Ok yeah I see that it is using 1.21v even when I don't set it. Nice!


----------



## tecfreak

Here is the new version of the Galaxy GTX 670 GC 4GB bios...

GLX670GC4G_VMOD.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## Tori

I hope with this new bios I can get +675 mhz stable for bf3.

Wow this card stays cool. I have my fan profile set so it is quiet and it is only hitting 50-52C.


----------



## zalbard

Any idea if it's possible to apply the same mod to GTX 690?


----------



## Tori

lol score went up by 20


----------



## gsdeweese

ok , here it goes . im currently running 2 evga 4gb 670's , also im running my cpu at 4.9 ghz ( amd 8150 ) on a crosshair formula v mobo , 16 gi g skill rip jaw 2133 ram , sound blaster recon 3d fatality audio , 2 corsair force 3 ssd's in raid 0 and 2 1tb caviar blacks in raid 0 .

my cpu overclock has proven to be stable . ( prime 95 , occt , intel burn test )

im cooling everything on a single loop water setup which goes like this , ek 280 xtc rad up top , ek 240 xtx in front , dual mc35x's in series with 150 mm tube res , push / pull fan config , my temps are fabulous . at idle my cpu stays at 15c and maxes at 56c , gpus idle at 23c and max at 47c ( in heaven ) .

now on to my problem , when i first got this rig built 3 week ago before everything was " stable" i was able to get my scores in heaven at 4.4ghz cpu , gpus @ +130 and memory @ + 300 , one time , then i had a crash ( cpu related ) since then i now have everything stable and can only get gpu's @ +90 and memory @ + 200 which seems to be the standard from what i can see ( and yes i did follow the long guide to the t ) i know that this system should be capable of more but it seems that i have hit a wall with my gpu's and im thinking that it is voltage related , any input would be appriciated , sorry guys for such a long first post , im a newb to posting in forums i usaully just read and go


----------



## Tori

I got a 3900 for my graphics in 3dmark11 ;o wat


----------



## cepheid46e2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsdeweese*
> 
> ok , here it goes . im currently running 2 evga 4gb 670's , also im running my cpu at 4.9 ghz ( amd 8150 ) on a crosshair formula v mobo , 16 gi g skill rip jaw 2133 ram , sound blaster recon 3d fatality audio , 2 corsair force 3 ssd's in raid 0 and 2 1tb caviar blacks in raid 0 .
> my cpu overclock has proven to be stable . ( prime 95 , occt , intel burn test )
> im cooling everything on a single loop water setup which goes like this , ek 280 xtc rad up top , ek 240 xtx in front , dual mc35x's in series with 150 mm tube res , push / pull fan config , my temps are fabulous . at idle my cpu stays at 15c and maxes at 56c , gpus idle at 23c and max at 47c ( in heaven ) .
> now on to my problem , when i first got this rig built 3 week ago before everything was " stable" i was able to get my scores in heaven at 4.4ghz cpu , gpus @ +130 and memory @ + 300 , one time , then i had a crash ( cpu related ) since then i now have everything stable and can only get gpu's @ +90 and memory @ + 200 which seems to be the standard from what i can see ( and yes i did follow the long guide to the t ) i know that this system should be capable of more but it seems that i have hit a wall with my gpu's and im thinking that it is voltage related , any input would be appriciated , sorry guys for such a long first post , im a newb to posting in forums i usaully just read and go


Not sure, my norm with default BIOS is +750 Mem and +135 core (1300MHz). What OS are you using? Also what's the card flavor? FTW or just normal EVGA 670 w/ 4g?


----------



## Tori

Is this a good score for 3dmark11? (i got it working btw lol)
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4106830


----------



## gsdeweese

im running windows 7 64 bit and evga gtx 670 superclocked


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> Is this a good score for 3dmark11? (i got it working btw lol)
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4106830


This is a good one http://3dmark.com/3dm11/4023796









I assume you have the last WHQL driver? Update to 304.48 or .79


----------



## gsdeweese

my gpu boost clock is at 1135 , voltage is at max ( 1175 ) , memory is at 6208 , power target is 122%


----------



## gsdeweese

no im not running the beta drivers , but should i ?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> This is a good one http://3dmark.com/3dm11/4023796
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you have the last WHQL driver? Update to 304.48 or .78


Yes! Beat you by 10 points lol


----------



## Tori

What is whql? i installed the drivers that came on the CD that came with my graphics card


----------



## Tori

i have 301.42 drivers


----------



## gsdeweese

ok thanks


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> What is whql? i installed the drivers that came on the CD that came with my graphics card


Yikes. To make it as easy as possible go here http://www.geforce.com/drivers and click auto detect gpu and then download the driver and install it.


----------



## Tori

should i download the 304.79 beta driver


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> should i download the 304.79 beta driver


Yes, and during the installation choose "custom" and check "clean installation", reboot and run 3dmark again


----------



## JoshHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> That score is very low for 1.3 GHz. Seems to me that the card is throttling in the benchmark due to instability.
> OR it could be because of the low memory OC. I don't know.
> How much do you get a stock?


Sorry for the late reply. Yeah it definitely seems to be. Its weird because I can run BF3 and GTA IV maxed at 1337, 1325 and 1312 with no problems at all. I reflashed the original BIOS last night and did a run at 915/980b and it seemed to corroborate with what I was getting at slightly higher clocks. Bung card haha? That said, framerates are as expected in games.


----------



## Tori

Is it okay if I don't install the physx part? It is saying it failed to install the physx driver, but it installed 304.79


----------



## JoshHunter

Is anybody able to tell me why my Power Target is limited to 112%? I think that is the problem.


----------



## gsdeweese

well i installed the new beta drivers and set my power managment to performance and it made the difference that i had been missing , thanks alot to you guys on here for helping me out with some minor things that i had simply overlooked !


----------



## gsdeweese

What settings do you guys test heaven @ ?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsdeweese*
> 
> What settings do you guys test heaven @ ?


1080p maxed out AA,AF etc


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> Is it okay if I don't install the physx part? It is saying it failed to install the physx driver, but it installed 304.79


I guess you got this message that the installation has failed because the physx part is already up to date.


----------



## gsdeweese

this is my score in heaven , any takes , good , bad , average ?


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsdeweese*
> 
> this is my score in heaven , any takes , good , bad , average ?


this is with SLI?


----------



## gsdeweese

yes


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> this is with SLI?


LOL of course its sli








And I would say average, is 1238 your max core clock?


----------



## gsdeweese

i havent ried higher since my updates but i'll give it a go.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsdeweese*
> 
> i havent ried higher since my updates but i'll give it a go.


Good luck


----------



## Tori

Is it normal to have to scale OC down?

My oc works fine in heaven and 3dmark11 but in BF3 it crashes.

Should I make 2 profiles? 1 for benchmark 2 for bf3?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> Is it normal to have to scale OC down?
> My oc works fine in heaven and 3dmark11 but in BF3 it crashes.
> Should I make 2 profiles? 1 for benchmark 2 for bf3?


Yes, BF3 does not like overclocked cards. I usually have to drop my core about 20-40mhz from my benching speeds for it to be fine. I also dont run max clocks 24/7 , I run 1293/1752 instead of my benching 1330/1865 because I have found all of my games to run perfectly fine at those speeds and they really dont need much more for just 1080p.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> this is with SLI?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL of course its sli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I would say average, is 1238 your max core clock?
Click to expand...

man for a second I was like







I knew that was a standard SLI score lol. it's average. it should actually be higher if the cards are overclocked at all.


----------



## cepheid46e2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> Is it normal to have to scale OC down?
> My oc works fine in heaven and 3dmark11 but in BF3 it crashes.
> Should I make 2 profiles? 1 for benchmark 2 for bf3?


BF3 pushes my computer more than any benchmarking tool. I'll see my GPU Core get bumped up an extra 50-60 MHz when running it. That means when I overclock I have to keep in mind that BF3 will boost higher than a simple program like Unigine.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cepheid46e2*
> 
> BF3 pushes my computer more than any benchmarking tool. I'll see my GPU Core get bumped up an extra 50-60 MHz when running it. That means when I overclock I have to keep in mind that BF3 will boost higher than a simple program like Unigine.


Yah BF3 is pretty tough i play it at 2560x1440 res on Ultra with 4x msaa and it uses about 70% of my Gpus.
And max 1800mb Vram.

Here is my 3dmark 11 score..
I have 1 gpu with a fan not working hich is prolly limiting it alot.. waiting on Galaxys slow RMA service..

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4105370

Im also still tweaking my ram and cpu.. trying to get a 20k score..


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yah BF3 is pretty tough i play it at 2560x1440 res on Ultra with 4x msaa and it uses about 70% of my Gpus.
> And max 1800mb Vram.
> Here is my 3dmark 11 score..
> I have 1 gpu with a fan not working hich is prolly limiting it alot.. waiting on Galaxys slow RMA service..
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4105370
> Im also still tweaking my ram and cpu.. trying to get a 20k score..


Woah the physic score is low for that cpu at that speed, it should be beating/matching mine. I guess my ram is the difference maker? dual channel [email protected] 1T.


----------



## gsdeweese

Moving on up , this is gpu boost +110 , memory + 250 , i've got it to run at gpu boost + 130 , memory +400 but didnt save a screen shot i guess , so so that doesnt really count.


----------



## gsdeweese

i'll rerun the test in a bit


----------



## gsdeweese

my next question is there a bios available for my evga gtx 670 sc's that has an unlock voltage , and if so where can i get it , i think that is my barrier for now because my temps are maxing at 46c , so plenty of room to spare.


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> Is it normal to have to scale OC down?
> My oc works fine in heaven and 3dmark11 but in BF3 it crashes.
> Should I make 2 profiles? 1 for benchmark 2 for bf3?


Im sure it's your memory OC because I can see with my G510 that Mark11 hardly uses any memoru, BF3 uses a lot of memory. I have to clock my memory down a bit playing Crysis 2 on Ultra or it will CTD after 45min to an hr of game play. But I can bench fine with the higher OC on my memory.


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsdeweese*
> 
> my next question is there a bios available for my evga gtx 670 sc's that has an unlock voltage , and if so where can i get it , i think that is my barrier for now because my temps are maxing at 46c , so plenty of room to spare.


Put in a request here http://www.mvktech.net/index.php?option=com_joomlaboard&func=view&catid=10&id=63654

I'm sure someone will mod your BIOS for you.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Woah the physic score is low for that cpu at that speed, it should be beating/matching mine. I guess my ram is the difference maker? dual channel [email protected] 1T.


System ram does make a pretty big difference, at the same cpu clockspeed I've added over 2000 points to the physics score by tweaking memory speed & timings.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> System ram does make a pretty big difference, at the same cpu clockspeed I've added over 2000 points to the physics score by tweaking memory speed & timings.


Hmm interesting thank you. Would it be better to run at 1600 with tighter timings or 2400 with loose timings?


----------



## cepheid46e2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Hmm interesting thank you. Would it be better to run at 1600 with tighter timings or 2400 with loose timings?


Most of the time it's better to go with 1600 with tighter timings. You're not likely to saturate more than 1600MHz worth of bandwith.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Woah the physic score is low for that cpu at that speed, it should be beating/matching mine. I guess my ram is the difference maker? dual channel [email protected] 1T.


Yah my ram is turned down... gonna get CPU stable first then clock the ram up.. only runny at 1357mhz atm..
Kept getting error code 50 so i turned it down.. after i get the cpu stable ima try to get it up to 1800mhz atleast i hope for 2000mhz tho..


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cepheid46e2*
> 
> Most of the time it's better to go with 1600 with tighter timings. You're not likely to saturate more than 1600MHz worth of bandwith.


Thanks im going to try right now.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Hmm interesting thank you. Would it be better to run at 1600 with tighter timings or 2400 with loose timings?


Probably the higher frequency, I got ~12500 at 1600 7-8-7, & ~13500 at 2400 9-11-11.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Probably the higher frequency, I got ~12500 at 1600 7-8-7, & ~13500 at 2400 9-11-11.


Okay thank you.
Also guys a new version of GPUz allows you to now save your GK104 bios!
Check it out!
http://www.mediafire.com/?r95szd1c3dh363r


----------



## cepheid46e2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Okay thank you.
> Also guys a new version of GPUz allows you to now save your GK104 bios!
> Check it out!
> http://www.mediafire.com/?r95szd1c3dh363r


Wow, that's convenient. Someone remind me to send them a christmas card this year.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cepheid46e2*
> 
> Wow, that's convenient. Someone remind me to send them a christmas card this year.


Yeah it is lol. Also I scored 60 points lower then my 2600k at 4.8ghz with 2133 @ 9-11-9-28 1t with my cpu at 5ghz and ram at 1600 7-10-9-28- 1t. To bad


----------



## cepheid46e2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Yeah it is lol. Also I scored 60 points lower then my 2600k at 4.8ghz with 2133 @ 9-11-9-28 1t with my cpu at 5ghz and ram at 1600 7-10-9-28- 1t. To bad


Are you running 5.0 GHz with multi-threading off? 4.6 w/ MT on> 5.0w/ MT off.

MT has a big effect on your Physics score for 3d-mark. It's about an 800-900 point bump with it on for physics testing.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cepheid46e2*
> 
> Are you running 5.0 GHz with multi-threading off? 4.6 w/ MT on> 5.0w/ MT off.
> MT has a big effect on your Physics score for 3d-mark.


I always have HT on


----------



## cepheid46e2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I always have HT on


Out of curiosity what's your average VID under full load? Overvolt?


----------



## Hokies83

Meh might just grab this 2400mhz kit and call it a day..
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231587


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cepheid46e2*
> 
> Out of curiosity what's your average VID under full load? Overvolt?


At 4.8 or 5? My VID is 1.3911 and my voltage is at 1.44 for 4.8 and then for 5ghz I am at 1.48-1.52v not sure on the vid as I only run that on benchmarks now days.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Meh might just grab this 2400mhz kit and call it a day..
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231587


Lol its like impossible to get 2400 just bootable on my rig. I've tried so hard, wonder what the max PPL and VCCIO is for SB


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> At 4.8 or 5? My VID is 1.3911 and my voltage is at 1.44 for 4.8 and then for 5ghz I am at 1.48-1.52v not sure on the vid as I only run that on benchmarks now days.
> Lol its like impossible to get 2400 just bootable on my rig. I've tried so hard, wonder what the max PPL and VCCIO is for SB


Its says it is made just for IB 3770k Z77








But meh i got 30 more ins then prime 95 been running for 6 hrs and that is stable in my book.. then ima see what this ram can do..


----------



## cepheid46e2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> At 4.8 or 5? My VID is 1.3911 and my voltage is at 1.44 for 4.8 and then for 5ghz I am at 1.48-1.52v not sure on the vid as I only run that on benchmarks now days.


Ok so your numbers are the same as mine. I've always been wary about going over the 1.4v mark and have been running at approx. 4.75Ghz. Think it's safe to sit at 1.44v on a regular basis>?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cepheid46e2*
> 
> Ok so your numbers are the same as mine. I've always been wary about going over the 1.4v mark and have been running at approx. 4.75Ghz. Think it's safe to sit at 1.44v on a regular basis>?


Oh for sure I use to run 1.52 regularly







cpu is still fine have not had to up the voltage or anything yet. You have to take your temps into consideration before your voltage imo. But I would say 1.52v is the max.


----------



## cepheid46e2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Oh for sure I use to run 1.52 regularly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cpu is still fine have not had to up the voltage or anything yet. You have to take your temps into consideration before your voltage imo. But I would say 1.52v is the max.


Temps have never been a problem. I've just been wary of degradation. I'm used to overclocking AMD chips but this is my first intel in about 12 years.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cepheid46e2*
> 
> Temps have never been a problem. I've just been wary of degradation. I'm used to overclocking AMD chips but this is my first intel in about 12 years.


Yeah it is a problem to some extent. As long as you are not [email protected] 24/7 on it at high volts(1.48+) you shouldnt see it to bad. I am going to upgrade to haswell as soon as it comes out so I dont worry to much about my 2600k







, it is a great chip though.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cepheid46e2*
> 
> Temps have never been a problem. I've just been wary of degradation. I'm used to overclocking AMD chips but this is my first intel in about 12 years.


Meh im at 1.27v lol i can do 5ghz at 1.35v.. But with out anything to the memory.. now ima see what the memory does..


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Meh im at 1.27v lol i can do 5ghz at 1.35v.. But with out anything to the memory.. now ima see what the memory does..


Hope you have a good IMC.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Hope you have a good IMC.


Welp tests have shown IB IMC is on Avg twice as good as SB IMC.


----------



## FtW 420

Every 3770k I've tried can do at least 2666Mhz, had 1 of 5 where the IMC couldn't do 2800Mhz memory. 3570k is more of a crapshoot, only one I tried had a weaker IMC than my 2600k (maxed at barely 2200) & I have heard of worse that couldn't even do 2000Mhz memory.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Welp tests have shown IB IMC is on Avg twice as good as SB IMC.


LOL everyone knows, and I know how much you love your IB







. I was talking about out of the other 3770k's.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> At 4.8 or 5? My VID is 1.3911 and my voltage is at 1.44 for 4.8 and then for 5ghz I am at 1.48-1.52v not sure on the vid as I only run that on benchmarks now days.
> Lol its like impossible to get 2400 just bootable on my rig. I've tried so hard, wonder what the max PPL and VCCIO is for SB


Well since the thread is a little off topic it wont hurt me to ask lol, How long have you had your 2600k at 1.44v? I have been tempted to overclock to 5.0ghz but didnt really wanna break 1.40v and no one seems to give an answer as to max 24/7 volt. I have a feeling mine would need at around 1.45 to get 5.0ghz stable since 1.38v is 4.8ghz. With 90F ambient temps I would have to wait till winter or till I get an ac in the upstairs pc room. Last place I had came with central air and I miss it lol


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Well since the thread is a little off topic it wont hurt me to ask lol, How long have you had your 2600k at 1.44v? I have been tempted to overclock to 5.0ghz but didnt really wanna break 1.40v and no one seems to give an answer as to max 24/7 volt. I have a feeling mine would need at around 1.45 to get 5.0ghz stable since 1.38v is 4.8ghz. With 90F ambient temps I would have to wait till winter or till I get an ac in the upstairs pc room. Last place I had came with central air and I miss it lol


90F ambient temps? Dang man. But I've been on 1.52v for 2 months with no problems, I just recently went to 1.44 and 4.8ghz because the performance loss is almost nothing for less voltage and heat. But you should be fine past 1.4 as long as you have those temps under control.


----------



## Hokies83

Bleh can not get system to boot with ram set above anything over 1600mhz tryed 1800mhz and 1.6v on dram and she wont boot.. must need better ram..


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Bleh can not get system to boot with ram set above anything over 1600mhz tryed 1800mhz and 1.6v on dram and she wont boot.. must need better ram..


Have you tried raising your VCCIO and PPL? or you can just do it the easy way and buy some high speed ram


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Have you tried raising your VCCIO and PPL? or you can just do it the easy way and buy some high speed ram


Yah that 2400mhz 8gb stuff is only 89$.. lol

And i can prolly sell this 16gb kit for 60$.. not that ill ever use 16gb anyways heh..

Lol meh ordered the 2400mhz ram and the 16gb kit is up for sale lol


----------



## Visceral

Will be really interesting to see how the gtx 660ti's do after using a little over-volting on them as well..


----------



## JoshHunter

Do you think my scores are heavily affected by my 1333MHz CL9 system RAM?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHunter*
> 
> Do you think my scores are heavily affected by my 1333MHz CL9 system RAM?


We will see what ram does for scores when my 2400mhz gets here.. and i will run 3d mark 11 and see what changes.

Honestly my cpu should be pushing about 12k phyx in 3d mark 11 not 10880


----------



## Konata Izumi

so I got 9975 overall in 3dmark11 with my clocks at 1306//3250, I'd like to go higher on core but the other bios hates my face off and runs stuff worse at the same speeds than this bios. so I'm not sure what to do to hit 10k


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konata Izumi*
> 
> so I got 9975 overall in 3dmark11 with my clocks at 1306//3250, I'd like to go higher on core but the other bios hates my face off and runs stuff worse at the same speeds than this bios. so I'm not sure what to do to hit 10k


Those clocks should be hitting 10k.. maybe try to clock your memory more?

Im trying to get 20k 3dmark score lol.


----------



## Iruwen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> Not to scare anyone but it seems my Asus 670 dcii just died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm not pointing fingers at the bios as this is my 2nd dcii card to fail (and my brothers dcii 670 has died too), so I'm thinking it's just Asus which I will not buy anymore new gpus from. As much as I like Asus, and I have several products from them, their GPUs have been nothing but trouble. 3 of 3 bad cards! /rant


My DC2T failed too, been playing BF3 for 10 minutes and then suddenly "no signal". Stock BIOS, it wasn't even overclocked. Since it wasn't available anywhere I just got a EVGA 670 FTW with watercooling


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Man that luck sucks.


yeah it does sucks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> Not to scare anyone but it seems my Asus 670 dcii just died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm not pointing fingers at the bios as this is my 2nd dcii card to fail (and my brothers dcii 670 has died too), so I'm thinking it's just Asus which I will not buy anymore new gpus from. As much as I like Asus, and I have several products from them, their GPUs have been nothing but trouble. 3 of 3 bad cards! /rant


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iruwen*
> 
> My DC2T failed too, been playing BF3 for 10 minutes and then suddenly "no signal". Stock BIOS, it wasn't even overclocked. Since it wasn't available anywhere I just got a EVGA 670 FTW with watercooling


One way or another people will learn about the Asus products. I stop using they products about 7 to 8 yeah ago and i have no regret. Asus products looks cool i know have a good OC i know , but looks and some gimmick is not what we are looking for, if we can get both looks and quality is 10/10 but this is not the Asus case and by the way you have do deal with they RMA and they horrible costumer service Gosh good lucky bud but i wish my best for you.


----------



## Iruwen

I'm very glad we have extensive consumer protecting laws in Germany, my DC2T failed within 14 days after buying it so I didn't even have to give a reason for returning it (I told the retailer that it was defective though).


----------



## broken pixel

Here in the US most stores honor a 30 day money back or exchange policy for computer hardware. Fry's Electronics & Microcenter are two that I shop at mainly.


----------



## cepheid46e2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konata Izumi*
> 
> so I got 9975 overall in 3dmark11 with my clocks at 1306//3250, I'd like to go higher on core but the other bios hates my face off and runs stuff worse at the same speeds than this bios. so I'm not sure what to do to hit 10k


That's right where it should be for that clock speed.


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> We will see what ram does for scores when my 2400mhz gets here.. and i will run 3d mark 11 and see what changes.
> Honestly my cpu should be pushing about 12k phyx in 3d mark 11 not 10880


RAM makes a big difference in physics.
My ram is rated for 2000mhz, but will do 2133mhz . I haven't ran 3dmark 11 at those speeds, but I did run it at 1600mhz at cas9 by mistake and it was about 700points lower than when I run with 1600 6-7-6-18 1t


----------



## General121

I thought this thread was about GPUs...I guess I got lost.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> I thought this thread was about GPUs...I guess I got lost.


Get your GPU talk out of this thread about GPUs!


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Get your GPU talk out of this thread about GPUs!


I like mah RAM next to mah CPU and mah GPU next to mah PSU, all served up with some good gravy.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> I like mah RAM next to mah CPU and mah GPU next to mah PSU, all served up with some good gravy.


Welp it is all about Gpus.. seeing if ram will improve GPU score on IB due to the far better IMC.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

better watch the gravy especially around the PSU









I had been running @ 1231 / +575 mem but I got some RED SCREEN lockups with no error messages requiring reboots while playing arkham city so I had to go down to 1215 / +525 mem. Seems to be stable after a few hours of arkham city no red screens. Heaven stable apparently means nothing...

I am sticking with those settings if they prove to be stable. I am tired of fiddling with my card time to enjoy it for a year or two till upgrade


----------



## Konata Izumi

finally!









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4113710

1313//3500


----------



## Gabrielus

Say, which bios should i flash for my inno3d ichill Herculez 3000 gtx670 ?
(long name, i know lol)

Is it the same as the windforce 3x?

thanks~


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielus*
> 
> Say, which bios should i flash for my inno3d ichill Herculez 3000 gtx670 ?
> (long name, i know lol)
> Is it the same as the windorce 3x?
> thanks~


holy crap is that really the name of your card?


----------



## Gabrielus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> holy crap is that really the name of your card?


indeed,check this out. Certainly not using the short pcb that the ref gtx 670 has though~ http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1499/pg1/inno3d-ichill-gtx-670-herculez-3000-graphics-card-review-introduction.html

Any thoughts?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielus*
> 
> indeed,check this out. Certainly not using the short pcb that the ref gtx 670 has though~ http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1499/pg1/inno3d-ichill-gtx-670-herculez-3000-graphics-card-review-introduction.html
> Any thoughts?


WOW that thing actually looks pretty cool.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielus*
> 
> indeed,check this out. Certainly not using the short pcb that the ref gtx 670 has though~ http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1499/pg1/inno3d-ichill-gtx-670-herculez-3000-graphics-card-review-introduction.html
> Any thoughts?


I dont know about the bios but I am jealous of that card


----------



## Gabrielus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> WOW that thing actually looks pretty cool.


And massive(!)

Been skimming through this thread, and haven't noticed anyone with this particular card. (or did i miss someone?)

max I could do without crashing in vantage is +75 / +330. Which is kinda (really) low. :/
Come on guys, I wanna make the most out of this silent behemoth


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielus*
> 
> And massive(!)
> Been skimming through this thread, and haven't noticed anyone with this particular card. (or did i miss someone?)
> max I could do without crashing in vantage is +75 / +330. Which is kinda (really) low. :/
> Come on guys, I wanna make the most out of this silent behemoth


if you want to make the most of it send it my way. Haha







but seriously how much was that card?


----------



## Hokies83

That card looks pretty cool how does it clock?


----------



## Gabrielus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> if you want to make the most of it send it my way. Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but seriously how much was that card?


lol, pay for shipping from the philippines, hahaha









runs around $388 here~


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielus*
> 
> lol, pay for shipping from the philippines, hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runs around $388 here~


wait wait wait, so that card was only $388? thats less than a reference card


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielus*
> 
> And massive(!)
> Been skimming through this thread, and haven't noticed anyone with this particular card. (or did i miss someone?)
> max I could do without crashing in vantage is +75 / +330. Which is kinda (really) low. :/
> Come on guys, I wanna make the most out of this silent behemoth


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielus*
> 
> lol, pay for shipping from the philippines, hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runs around $388 here~


What does that equal on the boost clock?

My one card will only do +80 but that is 1400mhz lol

The other does +270ish lol.

Diff cards diff boost clocks.. for all i know +75 could be 1450mhz lol


----------



## Gabrielus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> That card looks pretty cool how does it clock?


1215 / 3443 (+75/ +330) @1175v for a successful vantage run~

I see zero artifacting if I crank it up to around +170 / +430 last time, but vantage and crysis 2 would always crash at some point and my display drivers would reset~

Temps never ever break 60c~ (averaging 52-56c on 80% fan). and man are these fans quiet


----------



## Hokies83

Yah my Antec mod 680 uses 0% fan speed it is extra quiet lol.

1215mhz is pretty avg..,... Try to do.. +125 / 500 see how she rolls.

Run Heaven 3.0 much more stressful on Gpus max it out.


----------



## Gabrielus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> wait wait wait, so that card was only $388? thats less than a reference card


Yep! Brand new and the standard 3 year warranty i believe~

I snagged it for the cheap price, was initially worried about it being triple slot (for dropping another 670 in my mobo), but then I noticed it had a larger pcb (and an even more gargantuan cooler on top).
Think they're reusing the original 680 pcb on this?


----------



## Gabrielus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yah my Antec mod 680 uses 0% fan speed it is extra quiet lol.
> 1215mhz is pretty avg..,... Try to do.. +125 / 500 see how she rolls.
> Run Heaven 3.0 much more stressful on Gpus max it out.


When I get home in a few hours








Sorry, i've been on amd since before, so I'm not so familiar with how kepler works. (boost thingamajigger whut)


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielus*
> 
> Yep! Brand new and the standard 3 year warranty i believe~
> I snagged it for the cheap price, was initially worried about it being triple slot (for dropping another 670 in my mobo), but then I noticed it had a larger pcb (and an even more gargantuan cooler on top).
> Think they're reusing the original 680 pcb on this?


Wow not that I am saying you are lying in any way but where did you buy it from? Just surprised I have never heard of that card before since it looks like it is built really nice and with the 3 fans and all for only $388.

It looks so heavy i'd almost be worried about the pci-e connector snapping off


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Wow not that I am saying you are lying in any way but where did you buy it from? Just surprised I have never heard of that card before since it looks like it is built really nice and with the 3 fans and all for only $388.
> It looks so heavy i'd almost be worried about the pci-e connector snapping off


Pfft ill show you heavy bro...



That 92mm fan gonna bend my Pcb it sooo heavy lol. j/k


----------



## Gabrielus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Wow not that I am saying you are lying in any way but where did you buy it from? Just surprised I have never heard of that card before since it looks like it is built really nice and with the 3 fans and all for only $388.
> It looks so heavy i'd almost be worried about the pci-e connector snapping off


D'oh! I computed 17.5k pesos instead of 19.5k pesos! (the reference 670 being sold around here).
( $1 = 45 pesos)

So in reality it's actually around $433 ~
My mistake, sorry.
http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=17748695

That's the ad of the *local* shop i bought it from~

Surprisingly the card isn't that heavy


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gabrielus*
> 
> Yep! Brand new and the standard 3 year warranty i believe~
> I snagged it for the cheap price, was initially worried about it being triple slot (for dropping another 670 in my mobo), but then I noticed it had a larger pcb (and an even more gargantuan cooler on top).
> Think they're reusing the original 680 pcb on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow not that I am saying you are lying in any way but where did you buy it from? Just surprised I have never heard of that card before since it looks like it is built really nice and with the 3 fans and all for only $388.
> 
> It looks so heavy i'd almost be worried about the pci-e connector snapping off
Click to expand...

Theres a lot of gpu companies that only market to certain countries.


----------



## General121

That inno3d 670 reminds me of a Galaxy 465 that got made fun of because of the gray plastic housing. People would call it the Star Wars card.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> That inno3d 670 reminds me of a Galaxy 465 that got made fun of because of the gray plastic housing. People would call it the Star Wars card.


Hey now whats wrong with star wars!


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Hey now whats wrong with star wars!


Im nuetral on it, though, looking back it was pretty ugly. Thats just what it was called.


----------



## IronDoq

Tecfreak could you re-do my EVGA 4gb bios to allow for a higher power target? Right now it is set at 122%, and with the added voltage the % hovers in the 120-low 130 %. This is causing the core Mhz to throttle in certain situations. Thanks in advance!


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> Tecfreak could you re-do my EVGA 4gb bios to allow for a higher power target? Right now it is set at 122%, and with the added voltage the % hovers in the 120-low 130 %. This is causing the core Mhz to throttle in certain situations. Thanks in advance!


This is risky imo, I did this on my card and put it to only 150% from its 145% and I couldn't get into windows and had artifacts everywhere, even in the bios.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> This is risky imo, I did this on my card and put it to only 150% from its 145% and I couldn't get into windows and had artifacts everywhere, even in the bios.


the pretty green ones or the red ones ?


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quick question, is the bios for the EVGA gtx 670 Superclock+ 4 gb card on page 1 have the voltage set to 1.21v?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> the pretty green ones or the red ones ?


Those and some nice teal ones


----------



## Gabrielus

So, any thoughts on what bios to flash to my herculez 3000?


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> Tecfreak could you re-do my EVGA 4gb bios to allow for a higher power target? Right now it is set at 122%, and with the added voltage the % hovers in the 120-low 130 %. This is causing the core Mhz to throttle in certain situations. Thanks in advance!


That core throttling im betting is from temperature, not power %....


----------



## General123

but where would I post a question about my headset? Having problems with popping and cracking on it. (Damn you Logitech my second set of g930's.)


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but where would I post a question about my headset? Having problems with popping and cracking on it. (Damn you Logitech my second set of g930's.)


What do you mean exactly by popping and cracking?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> What do you mean exactly by popping and cracking?


Exactly that, pooping and cracking noises from my speakers when ever audio is being played. I also just had a iusb3xhc.sys BSOD. Yikes. Posting in the Crashing and analysis section atm.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Exactly that, pooping and cracking noises from my speakers when ever audio is being played. I also just had a iusb3xhc.sys BSOD. Yikes. Posting in the Crashing and analysis section atm.


Ah...Weird. i think I get that sound every once in a blue moon with my Turtle Beaches.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Ah...Weird. i think I get that sound every once in a blue moon with my Turtle Beaches.


Yeah I get all the time now


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Yeah I get all the time now


Sorry to hear that buddy : /

I usually use my headphones for sound, but if I am playing Mount & Blade: Warband: Napoleonic Wars I use my speakers cause the Muskets have a loud boom







Same with BF3 sometimes.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Sorry to hear that buddy : /
> I usually use my headphones for sound, but if I am playing Mount & Blade: Warband: Napoleonic Wars I use my speakers cause the Muskets have a loud boom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same with BF3 sometimes.


Yeah I may have to pull out my old asus monitor for now so I can play with sound, because even youtube videos are unbearable.


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielus*
> 
> So, any thoughts on what bios to flash to my herculez 3000?


Upload your BIOS here, and ask TechFreak if he will mod it for you.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Yeah I may have to pull out my old asus monitor for now so I can play with sound, because even youtube videos are unbearable.


Want to know something weird?

Right after I went on in a thread with much fanfare of my love for Google Chrome? It started acting weird. Google chrome at work, when watching YouTube, the video pauses every few seconds. When watching YouTube at home on g chrome, the whole video doesnt load but its playing, or the whole page doesnt load but its playing. Really weird. I think that stupid Adblocker I tried destroyed my G chrome







Even though I uninstalled and reinstalled with no issue. Meh. Some pages with my home g chrome will load part of the page, and then freeze the page..All you can do is close g chrome or keep hitting F5


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Want to know something weird?
> Right after I went on in a thread with much fanfare of my love for Google Chrome? It started acting weird. Google chrome at work, when watching YouTube, the video pauses every few seconds. When watching YouTube at home on g chrome, the whole video doesnt load but its playing, or the whole page doesnt load but its playing. Really weird. I think that stupid Adblocker I tried destroyed my G chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I uninstalled and reinstalled with no issue. Meh. Some pages with my home g chrome will load part of the page, and then freeze the page..All you can do is close g chrome or keep hitting F5


I have had so many problems with Google chrome, its not even laughable. I also have that problem often. I also had a problem when any web page I load adobe flash player plugin would just crash instantly and I never was able to fix it and had to reinstall windows. Sometimes Linux/ Mac OS looks good lol.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I have had so many problems with Google chrome, its not even laughable. I also have that problem often. I also had a problem when any web page I load adobe flash player plugin would just crash instantly and I never was able to fix it and had to reinstall windows. Sometimes Linux/ Mac OS looks good lol.


Im wondering if its related to the 670 cause I have -never- had any issues with g chrome until my 670.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Im wondering if its related to the 670 cause I have -never- had any issues with g chrome until my 670.


LOL. I didn't either. However I just fixed my sound problem updating my Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver. THANK GOD!


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> LOL. I didn't either. However I just fixed my sound problem updating my Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver. THANK GOD!


Gratzz









Truly an intriguing thought though, if the 670 could be the culprit...


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Gratzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truly an intriguing thought though, if the 670 could be the culprit...


Yeah my guess is because we have only had 1 WHQL so far, we should be seeing increases in performance and stability in the next few to come.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Yeah my guess is because we have only had 1 WHQL so far, we should be seeing increases in performance and stability in the next few to come.


Cant wait.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Yeah my guess is because we have only had 1 WHQL so far, we should be seeing increases in performance and stability in the next few to come.


yup. What driver are you on? Im using 301.42. 250 FPS in an empty area of WoW with every possible thing maxxed @ 1080p is fun.


----------



## Hokies83

Im using the 304.75s 210fps Bf3 Maxxed out

But i use Vsync


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Hrm my card better not be degrading... I ran @ 1231 +575 on the ram with the new vmod bios without any issues for awhile now I am getting red screens with no error message and the kind of sound lockup where it just keeps making the same noise from the game till I manually reboot then everything is fine. Maybe I just need to lower my OC


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Cant wait.


Me too, we already have seen increases just from the 1st and 2nd betas, we should all be getting a nice bump from the next WHQL.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Hrm my card better not be degrading... I ran @ 1231 +575 on the ram with the new vmod bios without any issues for awhile now I am getting red screens with no error message and the kind of sound lockup where it just keeps making the same noise from the game till I manually reboot then everything is fine. Maybe I just need to lower my OC


Flash back, asap just in case so you still have the option to RMA. And I dont think it is the card degrading, it has not been long enough for that(I hope). It could be the card just dying.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Hrm my card better not be degrading... I ran @ 1231 +575 on the ram with the new vmod bios without any issues for awhile now I am getting red screens with no error message and the kind of sound lockup where it just keeps making the same noise from the game till I manually reboot then everything is fine. Maybe I just need to lower my OC


Hmph Yar flash back and see what she does..


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Me too, we already have seen increases just from the 1st and 2nd betas, we should all be getting a nice bump from the next WHQL.
> Flash back, asap just in case so you still have the option to RMA. And I dont think it was the card degrading, it has not been long enough for that. I could be the card just dieing.


is it really that serious? might be my OC is just too high. These red screens are random too, at first it was only Deus X HR that did it now I just got one in gta IV.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> is it really that serious? might be my OC is just too high. These red screens are random too, at first it was only Deus X HR that did it now I just got one in gta IV.


I wouldn't take the risk of loosing $400 when I have the chance to save it. Just me being me though. Flash back to stock give it 48 hours of messing around and playing those same games. If it works fine, try the modded bios again with lower clocks.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I wouldn't take the risk of loosing $400 when I have the chance to save it. Just me being me though.


100% correct already flashed back and rebooted.







+rep to you all


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> is it really that serious? might be my OC is just too high. These red screens are random too, at first it was only Deus X HR that did it now I just got one in gta IV.


Revert to stock Bios and see if the issue happens again.. atleast you are safe this way.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Im glad I got an EVGA because if I have to RMA it atleast it will be easy, I guess only way to test now is with my 100% stable OC settings from before vmod? or should I test at stock.

Also should I test with heaven or games or both?? Argh I hope I didn't kill this card


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Im glad I got an EVGA because if I have to RMA it atleast it will be easy, I guess only way to test now is with my 100% stable OC settings from before vmod? or should I test at stock.
> Also should I test with heaven or games or both?? Argh I hope I didn't kill this card


Even Evga will turn down an Rma with a modded Bios on it.

Id use your highest OC on the stock Bios and stress it as hard as you can.. Heaven BF3 Kombuster etc.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Im glad I got an EVGA because if I have to RMA it atleast it will be easy, I guess only way to test now is with my 100% stable OC settings from before vmod? or should I test at stock.
> Also should I test with heaven or games or both?? Argh I hope I didn't kill this card


Im glad I got g skill for my RAM haha, though RAM generally has less issues than CPU\GPU\etc. G skill RMA response and acceptance took under 3 hours to get my RMA # and was a simple 1 email exchange. Thats it. Amazing.

Do heaven AND the games. Heck, even try folding if youve got it setuop already ( Gotta do a few things to get Folding working for a 670)


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Even Evga will turn down an Rma with a modded Bios on it.
> Id use your highest OC on the stock Bios and stress it as hard as you can.. Heaven BF3 Kombuster etc.


its flashed back now so I'm OK. yea I am going to have to stay on stock bios with highest overclock I know was stable which was 1178 core and 525 mem for atleast a week and if any red screens I'm gonna have to RMA this sucker.

I hate BF3 I am a bad company 2 fan forever







. Max payne 3 arkham city metro 2033 i'll make sure I play a few hours of each when I get time.


----------



## BarryCarey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Want to know something weird?
> Right after I went on in a thread with much fanfare of my love for Google Chrome? It started acting weird. Google chrome at work, when watching YouTube, the video pauses every few seconds. When watching YouTube at home on g chrome, the whole video doesnt load but its playing, or the whole page doesnt load but its playing. Really weird. I think that stupid Adblocker I tried destroyed my G chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I uninstalled and reinstalled with no issue. Meh. Some pages with my home g chrome will load part of the page, and then freeze the page..All you can do is close g chrome or keep hitting F5


I'm pretty sure it's related to the newest flash update. I had the same exact problem. Try going to chrome://plugins/, click the +Details and disabling the one that ends with pepflashplayer.dll


----------



## sieferswe

Hey all my first post here. Have followed this thread with great interest the past days. Nice to see ppl pushing their cards to the max =P. Have flashed my Gigabyte 670GTX with Tecfreaks modded bios, got a nice boost and all. Have just tried alittle but running 1232/3251 atm since it's the max stable clock for games, any higher on either GPU or MEM will lead to crash. Im mainly using Crysis2 benchmark tool for stability checking since this game is like damn tortue on my card. Seing ppl with insane clocks and haven benchs makes me wonder, u checked if your OC are Crysis2 stable ? If not,,,try =P


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sieferswe*
> 
> Hey all my first post here. Have followed this thread with great interest the past days. Nice to see ppl pushing their cards to the max =P. Have flashed my Gigabyte 670GTX with Tecfreaks modded bios, got a nice boost and all. Have just tried alittle but running 1232/3251 atm since it's the max stable clock for games, any higher on either GPU or MEM will lead to crash. Im mainly using Crysis2 benchmark tool for stability checking since this game is like damn tortue on my card. Seing ppl with insane clocks and haven benchs makes me wonder, u checked if your OC are Crysis2 stable ? If not,,,try =P


My OCs will usually crash in heaven 3.0 before crysis 2.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sieferswe*
> 
> Hey all my first post here. Have followed this thread with great interest the past days. Nice to see ppl pushing their cards to the max =P. Have flashed my Gigabyte 670GTX with Tecfreaks modded bios, got a nice boost and all. Have just tried alittle but running 1232/3251 atm since it's the max stable clock for games, any higher on either GPU or MEM will lead to crash. Im mainly using Crysis2 benchmark tool for stability checking since this game is like damn tortue on my card. Seing ppl with insane clocks and haven benchs makes me wonder, u checked if your OC are Crysis2 stable ? If not,,,try =P


Welcome to OCN! And people tend to use Heaven and BF3 more often. But I will try and let you know!


----------



## Hokies83

Getting a Gigabyte G1 Sniper 3 for 200$ 16x16x ftw muahah.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Getting a Gigabyte G1 Sniper 3 for 200$ 16x16x ftw muahah.


Looks like a nice board. Though not my personal choice of the green. i love green, but you have to get the color just right or it looks like trash : /

Even though I have a lot of blue in my build, I kinda think blue\black\red is a little overdone now : /


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Getting a Gigabyte G1 Sniper 3 for 200$ 16x16x ftw muahah.


Nice, thatll make your case look really sexy lol. Wonder if the 1-3% is going to be bigger or now with the 6XX.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Looks like a nice board. Though not my personal choice of the green. i love green, but you have to get the color just right or it looks like trash : /
> Even though I have a lot of blue in my build, I kinda think blue\black\red is a little overdone now : /


Nothing in my case is Green.. my theme is red/blk but the ud5h has blue heatsinks on it.. i think the green would look better then the blue tho..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Nice, thatll make your case look really sexy lol. Wonder if the 1-3% is going to be bigger or now with the 6XX.


LoL i will bench it and let you know.. It is mostly because there is 3 slots between the 2 16x PCi-e slots.. and just to have a top tier MB Miss my RE3 sometimes...


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> Quick question, is the bios for the EVGA gtx 670 Superclock+ 4 gb card on page 1 have the voltage set to 1.21v?


Nobody knows?


----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> Nobody knows?


I've flashed my EVGA 4gb and yes, it does give 1.212 volts. Allowed me ~30 more Mhz. However, as I've mentioned before, my card exceeding the power % target causes throttling during some situations.


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> I've flashed my EVGA 4gb and yes, it does give 1.212 volts. Allowed me ~30 more Mhz. However, as I've mentioned before, my card exceeding the power % target causes throttling during some situations.


yeah the board power was untouched, so it will still throttle.

GTX670 - 4GB

EVGA GTX 670 Superclocked+ 4GB
Version: 80.04.19.00.70
Board Power: untouched


----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xp0c*
> 
> yeah the board power was untouched, so it will still throttle.
> GTX670 - 4GB
> EVGA GTX 670 Superclocked+ 4GB
> Version: 80.04.19.00.70
> Board Power: untouched


Would still appreciate if it could be modded to allow more power %!


----------



## gsdeweese

and yes that bios is on page one and my cards dont like any voltage over 1188mlv


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsdeweese*
> 
> 
> and yes that bios is on page one and my cards dont like any voltage over 1188mlv


Your Voltage on your cpu scared me until I saw it was a AMD cpu lol. I was going to say high score are nice but.. lol.
Nice heaven score


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsdeweese*
> 
> 
> and yes that bios is on page one and my cards dont like any voltage over 1188mlv


Stock your cards will use 1.21v under boost the Hacked bios allows 1.23v.


----------



## gsdeweese

yeah im anle to get there because my system has an awesome water cooled setup


also on the 4gb bios i think they need to lower the base clock a little and put the power target up to +130 % because my cards max out at like +128% and when they do instead of throttling down it crashes my pc freeze locks


----------



## gsdeweese

the 4gb bios needs to be done on the latest bios update because on this one i get alot of screen stutter on synthetic benches.


----------



## AnToNCheZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sieferswe*
> 
> Hey all my first post here. Have followed this thread with great interest the past days. Nice to see ppl pushing their cards to the max =P. Have flashed my Gigabyte 670GTX with Tecfreaks modded bios, got a nice boost and all. Have just tried alittle but running 1232/3251 atm since it's the max stable clock for games, any higher on either GPU or MEM will lead to crash. Im mainly using Crysis2 benchmark tool for stability checking since this game is like damn tortue on my card. Seing ppl with insane clocks and haven benchs makes me wonder, u checked if your OC are Crysis2 stable ? If not,,,try =P


I would say that if people are flashing their cards with custom modded bios's, then yes they care about their OC being stable. Mine is stable at 1255Mhz with the extra voltage and I am grateful for that little boost in performance. Overclocking is a game of chance, and sometimes you win, sometimes not so much. But yeah, GPU stability really just depends on what you're playing. You will know if it's stable once you're back on the desktop for no apparent reason...


----------



## Gabrielus

Hey guys! Here's the original bios of my ichill Herculez 3000








herculez.rom
TechFreak, can you work your magic plox?









Thanks


----------



## Visceral

Be careful. My card appears to be failing now.


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Visceral*
> 
> Be careful. My card appears to be failing now.


Care to explain................... reasons you think this, what card you have? etc


----------



## Visceral

Sorry, after a few flashes with the overvolted version of my Windforce 670 bios, I started noticing crashing and artifacting that required me to reduced once stable core and memory overclocks. It was a little at first and then it got worse, to the point that even at stock speeds the card was no longer stable. I flashed back to the original bios, re-installed drivers, etc and the card just isn't stable anymore, even at stock. Coincidence? Maybe, certainly possible, but, I thought I'd throw it out there. Some cards might not have issues, mine either would have failed anyway or maybe the overvolting caused it to degrade quicker. It's moot, but it's worth letting people know there's still that uncertainty there. I personally had doubts that even a little increase in volts would be an issue, but, well, maybe not.

In the meantime, I'll sulk for a while.


----------



## qwaarjet

How high were you pushing your voltage?


----------



## Visceral

The max you could go, 1.2 I think? Nothing major over the 1.7. Like I said, maybe it would have failed anyway. It's just the way it failed was..odd. It just started slowly losing core clock stability.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Visceral*
> 
> The max you could go, 1.2 I think? Nothing major over the 1.7. Like I said, maybe it would have failed anyway. It's just the way it failed was..odd. It just started slowly losing core clock stability.


Hmm You are the 3rd in the last few days... that hacked bios is 1.23v shown with a volt meter..

I kept saying there were kepler issues with Stock volts and high overclocks all over the place..

Id revert back to the stock bios ASAP.


----------



## Visceral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Hmm You are the 3rd in the last few days... that hacked bios is 1.23v shown with a volt meter..
> I kept saying there were kepler issues with Stock volts and high overclocks all over the place..
> Id revert back to the stock bios ASAP.


Already done, and rma issued. You did warn people, and I did listen..for a while. Haha. Live and learn.


----------



## rayweil

Anyone else has a reference EVGA GTX 670? Can I confirm that the factory BIOS locks the fan to minimum of 30% and maximum of 80%? Will flashing the BIOS with these, in particular the one specifically for the base model allow me to up the maximum fan speed above 80%?

Thanks.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I am hoping mine isn't jacked up. Got some red screens so back to stock bios atleast for awhile.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rayweil*
> 
> Anyone else has a reference EVGA GTX 670? Can I confirm that the factory BIOS locks the fan to minimum of 30% and maximum of 80%? Will flashing the BIOS with these, in particular the one specifically for the base model allow me to up the maximum fan speed above 80%?
> Thanks.


yea if you flash the bios it will unlock fan speed but I am not so sure that these VMOD bios are a good idea anymore.


----------



## JoshHunter

Does anyone know why my Unigine frame rate isn't going above 60FPS?


----------



## BarryCarey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHunter*
> 
> Does anyone know why my Unigine frame rate isn't going above 60FPS?


Is Vsync enabled in the control panel?


----------



## JoshHunter

It's disabled, frame limiter in Afterburner is set to 120FPS, Unigine vSync is off too :/


----------



## Hokies83

Here you go...

1600mhz ram vs 2400mhz ram in 3dmark 11

Gpu score went up 100 points
Cpu score went up 600 Points
Combined score went up 600 points

1600mhz ram http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4105370

2400mhz ram http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4127305

I bet i could break a 23k Gpu score if it did not seem to Vsync me at 120fps.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Here you go...
> 1600mhz ram vs 2400mhz ram in 3dmark 11
> Gpu score went up 100 points
> Cpu score went up 600 Points
> Combined score went up 600 points
> 1600mhz ram http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4105370
> 2400mhz ram http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4127305


God I have a love/hate relationship with benching at the moment - I just sold my 3570K and Samsung 30nm memory - In the same instance I bought a 3770K and the TridentX 2666 memory.
I never did get the Samsung to clock really well - But its the same for those sticks as with most things today .. a lottery.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> God I have a love/hate relationship with benching at the moment - I just sold my 3570K and Samsung 30nm memory - In the same instance I bought a 3770K and the TridentX 2666 memory.
> I never did get the Samsung to clock really well - But its the same for those sticks as with most things today .. a lottery.


Yah i looked atthe 2600mhz Tridents but dam man there is like 150$ diff between 2600mhz and 2400mhz lol.. was not worth it to me lol.

Now im going to Try With Virtue MVP.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Here you go...
> 1600mhz ram vs 2400mhz ram in 3dmark 11
> Gpu score went up 100 points
> Cpu score went up 600 Points
> Combined score went up 600 points
> 1600mhz ram http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4105370
> 2400mhz ram http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4127305
> I bet i could break a 23k Gpu score if it did not seem to Vsync me at 120fps.


Much better!


----------



## sieferswe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnToNCheZ*
> 
> I would say that if people are flashing their cards with custom modded bios's, then yes they care about their OC being stable. Mine is stable at 1255Mhz with the extra voltage and I am grateful for that little boost in performance. Overclocking is a game of chance, and sometimes you win, sometimes not so much. But yeah, GPU stability really just depends on what you're playing. You will know if it's stable once you're back on the desktop for no apparent reason...


Overclocking is a lottery no doubt, destroyed alot of hardware in my benching days but anything for some extra performance haha. I demand my hardware to be 110% stable otherwise i cant sleep at night


----------



## gsdeweese

i have a question , i downloaded nibitor but theres no support for 600 series nvidia cards so i cant mod my bios . question is how are these other people making modded bios's ?


----------



## General123

Holy crap guys, I reinstalled my drivers back to 304.79 and uh....

Stupidly low for those clocks... I was breaking 11k before... I am going back to 305.53 to see if everything goes back to normal
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4131252


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsdeweese*
> 
> i have a question , i downloaded nibitor but theres no support for 600 series nvidia cards so i cant mod my bios . question is how are these other people making modded bios's ?


They are working on support for the Kepler GPUs. They use Hex editors like HxD but you have to know where and what the values are in the BIOS.

Here is a document for the 670, wish I had one for the 680.
http://www.mvktech.net/components/com_joomlaboard/uploaded/files/GK104_VGABIOS_GB670WF3_MOD_EXAMPLE-ab0a325d3f7653ee73e0a6c0464dffd0.pdf

A tutorial on 680 100% fan mod.
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CEYQtwIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DqZnn2C2d5kw&ei=FlYsUIXkNcTDygHOmYHADw&usg=AFQjCNGrj6MLyA798ZDpuk2hqKEy4AM8Ug

It worked for my 680.


----------



## General123

Interesting, for fun I flashed to the updated bios from EVGA, and it turns out that my old max clocks are no longer stable(Keep in mind however that the new bios has TDP limitations in it to stop it from going to a certain point, and I experienced this first hand, its horrible.). I am going to flash to my original bios and see if my clocks have to drop, if so.... well Ill update my post.


----------



## Visceral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Interesting, for fun I flashed to the updated bios from EVGA, and it turns out that my old max clocks are no longer stable(Keep in mind however that the new bios has TDP limitations in it to stop it from going to a certain point, and I experienced this first hand, its horrible.). I am going to flash to my original bios and see if my clocks have to drop, if so.... well Ill update my post.


Doh. Lets hope it's just that bios. My new 670 arrives tomorrow. I've elected to *not* do any volt modding on it. Heh.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Visceral*
> 
> Doh. Lets hope it's just that bios. My new 670 arrives tomorrow. I've elected to *not* do any volt modding on it. Heh.


....It was not stable even at the clocks the new bios from EVGA was stable at...


----------



## Visceral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> ....It was not stable even at the clocks the new bios from EVGA was stable at...


Uh oh.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Visceral*
> 
> Uh oh.


Yeah and on the modded bios at first I could go through a 3dmark11 run with out artifacts and crashing at 1330... you guess it not stable lol.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

well its starting to look like Hokies was right. I have not had any red screens since I flashed back to stock bios... I wonder how many fps the extra 50mhz even gave me probably 1 or 2 . Atleast I have a three year warranty if this card ever decides to crap out


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> well its starting to look like Hokies was right. I have not had any red screens since I flashed back to stock bios... I wonder how many fps the extra 50mhz even gave me probably 1 or 2 . Atleast I have a three year warranty if this card ever decides to crap out


Good news and bad news for some. I flashed to the bios I got from MKVtech and I could do a perfect run at ~1330. With tecfreaks bios I could not however and I would crash at even 1320, I am assuming its the extra fan speed that is eating up power? I only had it at 90% because it was scary loud, I thought my card was going to fall to pieces at 100%. So my card runs as it did when I first flashed it, however that does not explain the stock bios problems... hmm... Oh well. If I am no day not able to run a perfect(no artifacts) run of 3dmark 11 at 1330 I will flash back and RMA it.







And my modded bios gave me a whole .8 more fps in heaven lol. But it seems like I have no choice at the moment but to use the modded bios.

Back to suppa status lol.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4131921


----------



## Visceral

If you're saying the oc is starting to degrade from once stable clocks..my suggestion to you is flash back to the original bios and start over. Try your original oc on the original bios and see if its still stable. If not, you've just joined a not-so-lucky club and need to start the RMA process. Above all else, re-flash the card back to the original BIOS now.


----------



## Hokies83

Well lets think about it for a min...

The Lighting Gtx 680 has no reports such as these..

What is diff between your cards and it...

HQ Vrams.. over all HQ build over the pcb but.. Same GK 104 chip..

Is the voltage degrading the Vrams? is it something to due with the Freaq+voltage wearing out from Power Delivery to the Gpu? Who really knows.. It is going to take a real Tech to get these issues take the card apart and find it's source.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Visceral*
> 
> If you're saying the oc is starting to degrade from once stable clocks..my suggestion to you is flash back to the original bios and start over. Try your original oc on the original bios and see if its still stable. If not, you've just joined a not-so-lucky club and need to start the RMA process. Above all else, re-flash the card back to the original BIOS now.


We are talking was barley stable at all at 1283 to stable at 1278-80. So I feel and hope those steps wont need to be taken. If I do experience degrading clearly I will make sure to have every modded bios link gone, and change the name and subject of the OP to a Kepler Degration thread. These I hope I never have to do though.


----------



## Visceral

Well, anyone doing this knows the risks, we all read the thread and know the pros and cons, etc, etc. Personally, I'd suggest waiting to see if anyone else in the thread starts experiencing the same problems and make a decision on the threads fate then.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Well lets think about it for a min...
> The Lighting Gtx 680 has no reports such as these..
> What is diff between your cards and it...
> HQ Vrams.. over all HQ build over the pcb but.. Same GK 104 chip..
> Is the voltage degrading the Vrams? is it something to due with the Freaq+voltage wearing out from Power Delivery to the Gpu? Who really knows.. It is going to take a real Tech to get these issues take the card apart and find it's source.


I guess we will find out eh? I hope it was just a fluke, and am sure it was(from my heart and wallet not my brain). But when I start to see where my clocks are no longer stable at clocks that I am _positive_ are stable, then I will take action.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Visceral*
> 
> Well, anyone doing this knows the risks, we all read the thread and know the pros and cons, etc, etc. Personally, I'd suggest waiting to see if anyone else in the thread starts experiencing the same problems and make a decision on the threads fate then.


Yes, if more then 5 people come forward with proof, it will undoubtedly get shut down.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I guess we will find out eh? I hope it was just a fluke, and am sure it was(from my heart and wallet not my brain). But when I start to see where my clocks are no longer stable at clocks that I am _positive_ are stable, then I will take action.


You read my mind.

I know for a fact 1178 mhz core +525 memory was 100% stable and very close to my max oc. That was all before I ever used a vmod bios. On the vmod bios I could do 1231 / 575 for a few days then had to dial it back to 1215 / 525 and was getting red screens.

Luckily 1178 on stock (first evga bios never used second one) still seems to be stable with no red screens yet.

So hopefully I won't have to rma and I flashed back before any damage was done.

Bottom line it's really not worth it for the extra 50mhz which equals maybe 1 or 2 fps.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> You read my mind.
> I know for a fact 1178 mhz core +525 memory was 100% stable and very close to my max oc. That was all before I ever used a vmod bios. On the vmod bios I could do 1231 / 575 for a few days then had to dial it back to 1215 / 525 and was getting red screens.
> Luckily 1178 on stock (first evga bios never used second one) still seems to be stable with no red screens yet.
> So hopefully I won't have to rma and I flashed back before any damage was done.
> Bottom line it's really not worth it for the extra 50mhz which equals maybe 1 or 2 fps.


50mhz is more like .05 = .08 fps. it really only shows anything in a benchmark.. that is why my benching overclocks are around 1370mhz and my 24/7 are 1300mhz.

Id rma anyway lol your card does not clock very well @[email protected]

I just remember getting attacked by people for giving warning and being called Annoying lol.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> 50mhz is more like .05 = .08 fps.
> Id rma anyway lol your card does not clock very well @[email protected]
> I just remember getting attacked by people for giving warning and being called Annoying lol.


And I am man enough to *HUMBLY APOLOGIZE*

how can I RMA for a bad clocker? and isn't <1200 mhz normal for a reference


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> And I am man enough to *HUMBLY APOLOGIZE*
> how can I RMA for a bad clocker? and isn't <1200 mhz normal for a reference


1200mhz is Normal id say anything below is on the low side.

Rma on grounds on RSOD.

My Ref Asus 680 does 1370mhz lol.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> 50mhz is more like .05 = .08 fps. it really only shows anything in a benchmark.. that is why my benching overclocks are around 1370mhz and my 24/7 are 1300mhz.
> Id rma anyway lol your card does not clock very well @[email protected]
> I just remember getting attacked by people for giving warning and being called Annoying lol.


Yeah I agree. That would suck if I RMA'd and got a card back that only did like 1230, but on the other hand I can get one that does 1400, oh man the lottery is so fun


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Doesn't EVGA upgrade to FTW if a reference 670 is jacked up ? can they tell if you have ever flashed bios or just look at the current bios? I did get red screens so i'm not technically lying, just not telling them the whole truth about any vmod bios









I still really like my card even if it is a low clocker like every other lotto i've played


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Doesn't EVGA upgrade to FTW if a reference 670 is jacked up ? can they tell if you have ever flashed bios or just look at the current bios? I did get red screens so i'm not technically lying, just not telling them the whole truth about any vmod bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still really like my card even if it is a low clocker like every other lotto i've played


If you have the stock Bios they cant tell.. I think the FTW was for people with SC cards.

But heck it is worth a shot. my 670 FTW only did 1230mhz..


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> If you have the stock Bios they cant tell.. I think the FTW was for people with SC cards.
> But heck it is worth a shot. my 670 FTW only did 1230mhz..


2nd lowest clocking FTW I've heard of. The other one was at 1223.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Ok, so you guys think I need to RMA and just tell them I had some red screen lockups and they won't hassle me?

My luck I am going to get an even worse card


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Ok, so you guys think I need to RMA and just tell them I had some red screen lockups and they won't hassle me?
> My luck I am going to get an even worse card


Haha. I would say go for it! I have no upgrade path it I RMA, if I did I would of started it a couples hours ago lol.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Hrm I guess I will then.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Hrm I guess I will then.


Good luck tell us how it goes!


----------



## Visceral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Ok, so you guys think I need to RMA and just tell them I had some red screen lockups and they won't hassle me?
> My luck I am going to get an even worse card


All depends on if you are sending it back to the maker or the retailer, the brand, etc. If it's stable at "normal" oc clocks, your decision if you want to try it. If you're like me and it isn't stable anymore even at stock numbers, well yeah, you send it back. Interestingly, it's fine in any games I play, but it not longer passes haven at stock without glitching.

If you do send it back, that makes, what, 3 people in this thread who have had failed cards?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Visceral*
> 
> All depends on if you are sending it back to the maker or the retailer, the brand, etc. If it's stable at "normal" oc clocks, your decision if you want to try it. If you're like me and it isn't stable anymore even at stock numbers, well yeah, you send it back. Interestingly, it's fine in any games I play, but it not longer passes haven at stock without glitching.
> If you do send it back, that makes, what, 3 people in this thread who have had failed cards?


Can you quote there posts? I have not herd of anyone besides a person with a DC2 but it was his second one that failed, and it failed the same way as the stock one(And we all know about how often they do fail.)


----------



## Visceral

That might have been it. So 2 for sure and the dc2 is questionable. And the jury is out on yours.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Visceral*
> 
> That might have been it. So 2 for sure and the dc2 is questionable. And the jury is out on yours.


Very true. We shall see. We dont know if HardwareDecoder's card died simply because it was flawed. We have no solid proof yet, and I honestly hope we never do lol.


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> We are talking was barley stable at all at 1283 to stable at 1278-80. So I feel and hope those steps wont need to be taken. If I do experience degrading clearly I will make sure to have every modded bios link gone, and change the name and subject of the OP to a Kepler Degration thread. These I hope I never have to do though.


EDIT: Never mind...


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> Do it now! There won't be any bios mods from my side.
> My card is running with a modded bios for 3 weeks now without any issues.
> @Visceral
> FU2


I dont know if its a good thing to do yet... Other people may want splurge into the extra performance, and if we do not suffer from problems weeks, months down the road we will look like, well not very nice people lol


----------



## HardwareDecoder

lol I am really just hoping my card is stable at its normal max OC so I don't have to hassle with an RMA. We all took our own chances just glad no one got a dead card with a modded bios on it lol.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> lol I am really just hoping my card is stable at its normal max OC so I don't have to hassle with an RMA. We all took our own chances just glad no one got a dead card with a modded bios on it lol.


Lol yeah me too.


----------



## Paztak

I have Palit GTX670 JetStream and i was struggling to it get overclocked. All I managed to get out of it, with stock voltages, was 1195MHz and +430 memory. That really is quite average result, so I thought that a little voltage boost will do the trick and i flashed the bios. But nooooooo I wont overclock for you. The maximum what i'm going to do is just 1215MHz and in fact i'm going to get hot as hell so you need to run my little fancy blue LED lighted fans as fast as you can and when you do that i'm going to be as noisy as i can. At that point i really didn't believe that the card cooling system can't handle the heat what comes with the extra voltage. So i added more fans to the case, turned the psu upside down, threw water on the card etc. and none of those didn't help.... and all this for just 20MHz what i could get more.

Then i though, enough is enough I have had it with these mother******* temps on this mother******* card! and i flashed bios back to original.

So, the bottom line is that modded bios work but Palit JetStream is just crappy what it comes with overclocking.....


----------



## BarryCarey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> 2nd lowest clocking FTW I've heard of. The other one was at 1223.


For the record, I think I hold the title for lowest. 1137 out of the box and 1195 max OC w/ +58 core...


----------



## Paztak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarryCarey*
> 
> For the record, I think I hold the title for lowest. 1137 out of the box and 1195 max OC w/ +58 core...


Haha, that just sad.... But made me smile.
It's good to hear that someone else is doing even worse


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> I have Palit GTX670 JetStream and i was struggling to it get overclocked. All I managed to get out of it, with stock voltages, was 1195MHz and +430 memory. That really is quite average result, so I thought that a little voltage boost will do the trick and i flashed the bios. But nooooooo I wont overclock for you. The maximum what i'm going to do is just 1215MHz and in fact i'm going to get hot as hell so you need to run my little fancy blue LED lighted fans as fast as you can and when you do that i'm going to be as noisy as i can. At that point i really didn't believe that the card cooling system can't handle the heat what comes with the extra voltage. So i added more fans to the case, turned the psu upside down, threw water on the card etc. and none of those didn't help.... and all this for just 20MHz what i could get more.
> Then i though, enough is enough I have had it with these mother******* temps on this mother******* card! and i flashed bios back to original.
> So, the bottom line is that modded bios work but Palit JetStream is just crappy what it comes with overclocking.....


My Jetstream only does +70. That means, 1076Mhz (1155MHz boost). Mine is below avg by a long shot!


----------



## General121

My ASUS DC2 670 TOP is weird kinda. Couldnt get a single stable OC I think. When I set power target to 122% ( Max it lets me) and pushing the MHz up only a little...Instant failure. Though I dont remember the speed, I did think I got a stable OC for a bit...So I decided to stability test it with Folding. The stupid card utilization was soo low!!! My ppd was at 22K for like 3 or 4 minutes! So I reset all settings. Back at stock. Ran folding again. WTH! My card is now stuck at 1150MHz and low usage! But, then, within 1 min, it bumped up to the normal 1163MHz. So I decided to wait. Usage eventually went to 99, according to Afterburner, and ppd back to 33-35k. Ill try OCing it again later 

This all on a stock bios.

I also noted that Precision X and Afterburner never showed the same % usage. Im wondering which one is right...Afterburner would hit 99 and stay there, EVGA precision X would hit 70 and then went from 70 to 75 or so within two minutes, slowly and steadily, while my Afterburner and Folding PPD remained constant. Really weird.


----------



## gsdeweese

i have an evga 470 4gb sc+ and can get a +125 gpu core and +450 mem , i was able to reach alittle higher with the hack bios but not much and it was causing me to red screen every now and again plus no matter what clock i used with the modded bios i had constant screen tearing so i just went back to the evga updated bios. wont be doing any modded bios's from others , ill just wait until nibitor has support for kepler cards and do it my self .


----------



## feniks

had a chance to test yesterday the vmodded bios for evga gtx 670 reference and I AM IMPRESSED! great nwes for me is also that my card is fully stable at new stock settings (offsets zeroed out) which is a great plus.









my max core boost went up from 1243MHz to 1302MHz, happy! still working on memory offset, so far I ended up with memory around 3400MHz, this one seems to top off a little lower than on stock BIOS though (3522MHz). still it's a VERY nice boost!


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarryCarey*
> 
> For the record, I think I hold the title for lowest. 1137 out of the box and 1195 max OC w/ +58 core...


Thats a FTW? Wow, and you have a really low out of the box speed as well.


----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Thats a FTW? Wow, and you have a really low out of the box speed as well.


Although it wasn't a FTW, my old Gigabyte OC got an out of the box boost up to 1110Mhz. With boost at maximum of +65 it went to 1175. Max.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> Although it wasn't a FTW, my old Gigabyte OC got an out of the box boost up to 1110Mhz. With boost at maximum of +65 it went to 1175. Max.


I am glad that was your old card lol







, That is crazy. I do like 1203 stock.


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> had a chance to test yesterday the vmodded bios for evga gtx 670 reference and I AM IMPRESSED! great nwes for me is also that my card is fully stable at new stock settings (offsets zeroed out) which is a great plus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my max core boost went up from 1243MHz to 1302MHz, happy! still working on memory offset, so far I ended up with memory around 3400MHz, this one seems to top off a little lower than on stock BIOS though (3522MHz). still it's a VERY nice boost!


Lower your core clock a little bit and you should be able to push the mem clock to its lsst max.
I would also say that this core clock is not rock stable. To go for sure heaven has to run for at least 4 hours without crashes or artifacts.

How high is your power level while runnimg heaven (avg & peak)?


----------



## 100cotton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> We all took our own chances just glad no one got a dead card with a modded bios on it lol.


Mine died with the modded bios on it though. I have yet to hear some Asus RMA though.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> Mine died with the modded bios on it though. I have yet to hear some Asus RMA though.


Ever get in touch with our Local Asus guy?


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Ever get in touch with our Local Asus guy?


"Our local ASUS guy"? Whos that?
I ask because i am from Northern VA, Not too far away


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> "Our local ASUS guy"? Whos that?
> I ask because i am from Northern VA, Not too far away


LoL Member of Forum who works for Asus

In Nova you have a Local Gigabyte guy.









And a Microcenter grrr..

I live in SW Va all we have is a crappy best buy.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> LoL Member of Forum who works for Asus
> In Nova you have a Local Gigabyte guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Microcenter grrr..
> I live in SW Va all we have is a crappy best buy.


Haha








Microcenter is 45min away. Awesome. But I cant drive myself yet -_-


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> lol I am really just hoping my card is stable at its normal max OC so I don't have to hassle with an RMA. We all took our own chances just glad no one got a dead card with a modded bios on it lol.


Someone in another post said he gets the RSOD when overclocking to much, and he has the same card as you.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1294488/max-overclock-for-670


----------



## rubixcube101

Are people with water cooled cards finding their cards overtime degrade as well?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubixcube101*
> 
> Are people with water cooled cards finding their cards overtime degrade as well?


As well? We have not had solid proof that it degrades at all.


----------



## Desert Rat

I have been running mine 24/7 folding @ 1300mhz/+500 memory with 1.213v for a while now and no issues. It can do 1350mhz benches and gaming but folding is too hard on the card at that freq. If a card is gonna fail at this vcore it will be one that belongs to a folder. Im really not worried at all with such a small amount of vcore. BTW is on air cooling and not hitting 70c. The card is a beast for sure


----------



## Crizume

So ive been keeping up with this thread here and their (haven't read all 100+ pages) and I have one question.

How is the unlocked voltage and water cooling working if at all? Have people with good chips been able to push 1300+ cards to 1400+?

I ask because I have a GB 670 that clocks to 1300+ and don't see the need to mod the BIOS unless I can get a really good boost and if that requires some water than bye bye $$.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> So ive been keeping up with this thread here and their (haven't read all 100+ pages) and I have one question.
> How is the unlocked voltage and water cooling working if at all? Have people with good chips been able to push 1300+ cards to 1400+?
> I ask because I have a GB 670 that clocks to 1300+ and don't see the need to mod the BIOS unless I can get a really good boost and if that requires some water than bye bye $$.


You will get a good 20-50mhz only. If you find that not worth it, then do not do it.


----------



## Hokies83

You will get more out of 2133mhz+ ram then 50mhz and your gpu may just stick around a little longer. If you can hit 1300mhz Asking for more is like a guy giving you 20$ and you wanting 20 more cents.

Gaming i can Notice nothing from 1300mhz all the way to 1370mhz..


----------



## Visceral

I think if a card doing this fails it would probably have gone south as some point anyway. Mine never overclocked that well the begin with. I've never had a problem with it gaming either, it's just in benchmarking haven that I started noticing degrading performance during tests and at the same points each time. I tried various different bios files, different drivers and even removed haven and re-installed it. Even tried underclocking, I get flickering and white flashes at the same points during the benchmark that I never had before. It's frustrating.


----------



## gsdeweese

i have 2 evga gtx 670 4 gb sc+ cards on water and never go above 38c and mine dont clock on mhz faster than they did on air at 60c+ , but i didnt watercool my pc because of these cards it was really for my cpu and north bridge , which clock very well ( cpu @ 5.1 , nb @ 2990 , ht @ 2990 , ram @ 2136 , cpu vcore @ 1.635 max temp on intel burn test 62c ) so if your planning on putting a 1500$ water setup in your box just for these cards .......... dont !


----------



## gsdeweese

have you oc'd your cpu ?


----------



## Crizume

Thanks for the reply guys. Again just wanted to see if water was helping these kepler chips at all.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> Thanks for the reply guys. Again just wanted to see if water was helping these kepler chips at all.


Nah unless you have a Ref card that cant stay cool and trottles due to heat.. Or you want to do the Antec 620 mod just to make everything Silent and get a 20c temp drop.


----------



## gsdeweese

honestly i see the most improvement in fps on benches and in games with oc'ing my cpu , plus cpus are more durable than gpus, less risk involved


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsdeweese*
> 
> honestly i see the most improvement in fps on benches and in games with oc'ing my cpu , plus cpus are more durable than gpus, less risk involved


I gained 5fps in Metro 2033 for just changeing ram lol Ivy Bridge IMC ftw.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I gained 5fps in Metro 2033 for just changeing ram lol Ivy Bridge IMC ftw.


Holy...


----------



## gsdeweese

i basically get the same ounce i tighten up my ram timings .


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I gained 5fps in Metro 2033 for just changeing ram lol Ivy Bridge IMC ftw.


Nice! I'm not much of a gamer & always thought the memory made more difference for benching & folding & almost no difference for gaming. So many people say it makes no difference, '1333 or 2133 same fps yada yada yada'. Could be everyone saying that have just never tried....


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Nice! I'm not much of a gamer & always thought the memory made more difference for benching & folding & almost no difference for gaming. So many people say it makes no difference, '1333 or 2133 same fps yada yada yada'. Could be everyone saying that have just never tried....


I am shocked too. I am going to try that out running the metro bench at 1333 and 2133 same timings and see what happens.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I am shocked too. I am going to try that out running the metro bench at 1333 and 2133 same timings and see what happens.


Only really Makes much of a diff if your running High Res 2560x1440 etc You Also have a SB cpu lol.
.

Check the Reviews on my ram.. And the gaming benches...

Avg was 1-3fps but Metro 2033 seemed to gain the most from it.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I am shocked too. I am going to try that out running the metro bench at 1333 and 2133 same timings and see what happens.


Not 5fps difference for me but it for sure [email protected] 2133 
@1333


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Only really Makes much of a diff if your running High Res 2560x1440 etc *You Also have a SB cpu lol.*
> .
> Check the Reviews on my ram.. And the gaming benches...
> Avg was 1-3fps but Metro 2033 seemed to gain the most from it.


How does that matter? LOL


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> How does that matter? LOL


Luke the IMC is weak with you.

It does check the benches meh ill search and post some >.> 1 sec and ill edit int his post..


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Luke the IMC is weak with you.
> It does check the benches meh ill search and post some >.> 1 sec and ill edit int his post..


IMC only matters if you want to run higher speed ram, and of course higher speed ram with a high overclock. But I run 5ghz with decently timed 2133 ram fine passed 50 runs of LinX using 6144 of my ram. Not bad for a SB








And LOL at the reference worked nice with your avatar


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> IMC only matters if you want to run higher speed ram, and of course higher speed ram with a high overclock. But I run 5ghz with decently timed 2133 ram fine passed 50 runs of LinX using 6144 of my ram. Not bad for a SB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And LOL at the reference worked nice with your avatar


Meh.. it is a little more then that.. there is a thread about it.

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/memory/g_skill_trident_x_2400mhz_8gb_review/1


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Meh..
> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/memory/g_skill_trident_x_2400mhz_8gb_review/1


Yeah I watched that review when it came out he loved the stuff








Some times I wonder if I should of bought a 3770k with this build(I feel into the whole HEAT! thing) But I am happy with my 2600k, especially since most 3770ks are at around 4.5-4.8.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Damn bots
> Yeah I watched that review when it came out he loved the stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some times I wonder if I should of bought a 3770k with this build(I feel into the whole HEAT! thing) But I am happy with my 2600k, especially since most 3770ks are at around 4.5-4.8.


Welp a 3770k at 4.7 = 4.8ghz = [email protected] + the Imc + the pci-e 3.0 + all the other goodies.. Meh people worry about heat 2 much.. IB is quite a bit tougher then SB.... SB will heat your case up more then IB will lol..

I get my 3770k in Prime 95 up to 95c and feel the Air from my H100 and it is still quite cool...

I get my Gpu temp up to 50c and it feels like a heat vent comeing from the Antec 620s rad lol.. if that gives you an Idea.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Welp a 3770k at 4.7 = 4.8ghz = [email protected] + the Imc + the pci-e 3.0 + all the other goodies.. Meh people worry about heat 2 much.. IB is quite a bit tougher then SB.... SB will heat your case up more then IB will lol..


Well yeah its TJmax is 105C instead of 95C even though for some reason mine is 98C? Must be a glitch, anyways I thought since IB does technically get hotter it would heat up other components undoubtedly more then SB?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I get my 3770k in Prime 95 up to 95c and feel the Air from my H100 and it is still quite cool...


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Well yeah its TJmax is 105C instead of 95C even though for some reason mine is 98C? Must be a glitch, anyways I thought since IB does technically get hotter it would heat up other components undoubtedly more then SB?


LoL you been aroud long enough to Know about IB and the 3d transistors and the tim under the IHS.. It does not run hotter then SB it just sucks at getting the heat from the cores to the Heat Sink lol.

This is why at 95 c the Air from my rad on my cpu feels like a Ceramic heater on low and why the one on my gpus feels like one on high.

I want to de lid it... Never done it before so it is not worth the 350$ risk for me lol.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> LoL you been aroud long enough to Know about IB and the 3d transistors and the tim under the IHS.. It does not run hotter then SB it just sucks at getting the heat from the cores to the Heat Sink lol.
> This is why at 95 c the Air from my rad on my cpu feels like a Ceramic heater on low and why the one on my gpus feels like one on high.
> I want to de lid it... Never done it before so it is not worth the 350$ risk for me lol.


Yes of course, but it does get hotter still. Thats like it being 80C in my house and 90C outside, it does not matter that it is outside its still defiantly hotter lol. But I see what you mean. And I am sure it does not get that high in real world usage, prime tends to over exaggerate things a alot lol. Which is why I prefer LinX because its relatively quicker and brings me to temps around video rendering(so much more real world).


----------



## Iruwen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsdeweese*
> 
> i have 2 evga gtx 670 4 gb sc+ cards on water and never go above 38c and mine dont clock on mhz faster than they did on air at 60c+


Same here, not a single MHz difference between air or water. The cards run cool enough on air, I'm just on water because of the noise. Even my great Asus DC2T (RIP) was too loud for me. Hell, even my radiator/pump sometimes annoys me











http://imgur.com/KZNmU


----------



## Evzee

Hello all, I thought I'd start posting my volt mod success' I've posted in the 670 overclocking thread of my pre-mod results. I was running with max boost of 1316mhz and 7012mhz on my FTW. Since the volt bios mod I'm now running at 1341mhz and 7408mhz. My max benchie clock was 1383mhz, that lasted a single run of 3dmark11 but wouldn't pass heaven. I'm really chuffed. Especially as EVGA replaced my reference 670, which was DOA, with this. It's a cracking card. Love it. It has a shimmed Ek supreme block on the core whilst retaining the original heat plate and fan over the pcb. I'm at work at the mo, I'll get some bench scores uploaded later on. I'll keep trying to squeeze as much as I can out of her.


----------



## Evzee

Heres my score when I had it maxed, http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4067599
I just managed to jump over the 10k mark with my sandybridge i5. It looks as though most scores in that range are i7's or at least ivybridge cpu's. So, again, really chuffed with that. I'll give it some more runs tonight with some screenshots of precision graphs open-temps,max clocks,power targets etc.


----------



## spinejam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evzee*
> 
> Heres my score when I had it maxed, http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4067599
> I just managed to jump over the 10k mark with my sandybridge i5. It looks as though most scores in that range are i7's or at least ivybridge cpu's. So, again, really chuffed with that. I'll give it some more runs tonight with some screenshots of precision graphs open-temps,max clocks,power targets etc.


*Nice score!*









I bumped my Top to 1340 for a quick run:


----------



## BarryCarey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Thats a FTW? Wow, and you have a really low out of the box speed as well.


Yeah it's a FTW. Realistically it performs fine in all the games I play but it drives me NUTS see how much higher other FTW cards are. Heck, I've seen a couple 660ti OCed higher than my 670.

I'm dead against RMAing cards due to low clocks but I'm beginning to think there's something flat out wrong with it.


----------



## Iruwen

All GK104s should clock roughly the same, in the end it's all the same chip. The reference 660s just don't win that much because of the power target limitation.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Someone in another post said he gets the RSOD when overclocking to much, and he has the same card as you.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1294488/max-overclock-for-670


yea I have not had an RSOD in a few days since I flashed back to stock bios. I don't know for sure if my card degraded since the RSOD has stopped but i'm thinking it has not.

I don't think I'm going back to any modded bios because I apparently was not stable at 1231 (RSOD) 1215 (RSOD) so i'm closer to the 1202 that tecfreak sets since I don't think I would have gone above 1202 if it RSOD there.

Point is my max before VMOD was 1178 so from that to 1202 is not worth $400 if my card decides to die.

I am slightly considering RMA this card like people have suggested just to be safe and since it is a low clocker and the RSOD i've had. I don't think I will though unless I start getting RSOD @ 1178 then it's getting RMA for sure.

Here is my take on the RSOD. say you push a card to the max on a 1.175 bios it's not truly the max of the card just the max of the clocks with that voltage so it will give you game crashes w/ display driver has reset messages in windows (USUALLY 99% of the time in my experience atleast) But when you push the extra electricity through it and the card truly is at its max it just locks the whole card/system up and thats why you get RSOD crashes.

I don't however know if RSOD lockups cause permanent damage but my thought so far after testing this card is NO or Not without letting it happen ALOT.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> Lower your core clock a little bit and you should be able to push the mem clock to its lsst max.
> I would also say that this core clock is not rock stable. To go for sure heaven has to run for at least 4 hours without crashes or artifacts.
> How high is your power level while runnimg heaven (avg & peak)?


sorry for late reply. I do not subscribe this thread on instant notifications.

I do not run Heaven, it puts a weak load on GPU. 3dmark11 is far stronger and much better for detecting core speed oscillation under load (Test#1 is enough for it). my max TDP never went above 108.x% with a setting of 112% Power target. it's a very good BIOS thanks to the vmod. I use GPU-Z sensor's tab to check for MAX TDP after each benchmark run.

Last night I was balancing the core vs mem speeds and seems I found a few working combinations, used 3dmark11 scores to find the best optimal ones (as some higher clock combinations were giving me lower scores actually than lower clock combos).

so far this is the highest stable I can get, hitting nearly 10200 points in 3dmark (with 3770K clocked at 4.7Hz and 16GB ram @ 2000MHz), going by memory, if I am not wrong the best settings were +98core offset (1300MHz actual) with memory running +425 offset (forgot the clock, probably around 3430MHz).
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4140877

at same time my former clocks, +100/+395 (1302/3400) was producing around 10150 points in 3dmark11. so far I was unsuccessful in beating my own record of 10199.

increasing memory speed further up (even with lowered core), and I went as high as +500, always produced lower scores and sometimes even mediocre results. interestingly I have never ever seen any artifacts and every time if something went bad it was the core crash (driver crash or 3dmark11 crash). makes sense since increasing memory speed was taking the balance off the core at same time.

it seems that on this BIOS I cannot run memory at same high clock as on stock BIOS, because the stability or performance of CORE suffers, not a problem though, still very happy with it


----------



## General123

@HardwareDecoder I have still yet to have one personally even at something like 1600 lol. My drivers just crash when I open heaven or anything like that.

@feniks What 670 do you have? I run mine personally at +620 any higher and I get black where everything is on the screen and can only see shadows







weird I know lol. I also did not loose anything on my memory when going from stock to modded, possibly it was not 100% stable on stock?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> @HardwareDecoder I have still yet to have one personally even at something like 1600 lol. My drivers just crash when I open heaven or anything like that.


count your self lucky having an RSOD is way scarier than a BSOD since RSOD gives you 0 info other than OH *****


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> @HardwareDecoder I have still yet to have one personally even at something like 1600 lol. My drivers just crash when I open heaven or anything like that.
> 
> count your self lucky having an RSOD is way scarier than a BSOD since RSOD gives you 0 info other than OH *****
> 
> 
> 
> Lol that must of been scary.
Click to expand...


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> @feniks What 670 do you have? I run mine personally at +620 any higher and I get black where everything is on the screen and can only see shadows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weird I know lol. I also did not loose anything on my memory when going from stock to modded, possibly it was not 100% stable on stock?


EVGA 670 reference vanilla here.

on stock BIOS the max I could achieve (stable) was +149/+564 (1246core/3571mem) @ 122% taget max, resulting in below ~9750 points in 3dmark11.
memory alone (0 core offset) I was able to push to +600 max without artifacting, when combining it togetehr with core offset I needed to compromise.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Here is my take on the RSOD. say you push a card to the max on a 1.175 bios it's not truly the max of the card just the max of the clocks with that voltage so it will give you game crashes w/ display driver has reset messages in windows (USUALLY 99% of the time in my experience atleast) But when you push the extra electricity through it and the card truly is at its max it just locks the whole card/system up and thats why you get RSOD crashes.
> I don't however know if RSOD lockups cause permanent damage but my thought so far after testing this card is NO or Not without letting it happen ALOT.


The only time I got RSOD was when I I set -100mV on the memory just to see if I could undervolt and have it run cooler. So I was pushing LESS power through the card.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> The only time I got RSOD was when I I set -100mV on the memory just to see if I could undervolt and have it run cooler. So I was pushing LESS power through the card.


Interesting, not sure what it means though. could be RSOD works both ways. Who knows....


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> EVGA 670 reference vanilla here.
> on stock BIOS the max I could achieve (stable) was +149/+564 (1246core/3571mem) @ 122% taget max, resulting in below ~9750 points in 3dmark11.
> memory alone (0 core offset) I was able to push to +600 max without artifacting, when combining it togetehr with core offset I needed to compromise.


If the highest stable core clock you achived without the vmod were 1246, then 1300 will be most likely not stable. Try an offset of 68 or 78 and you will probably be able to push the mem clock to 3600.
If now your power target peaks at ~109% your card is consuming ~220W at this moment and that is pretty much for a reference card. The max with stock bios are 172W (122%) and if this barrier is reached or exceeded the clocks are getting throttled.


----------



## D2234

I'm currently using a Gigabyte F12 Bios with my Gigabyte GTX 670 @ 1230 Boost/7200 Mem.

Would you guys say that this Bios is worth it?

I keep swaying back and forth since I plan on keeping this card till the next generation.

Is there any concern of card degradation with this bios or any reason not to use it? I get 23 Idle/50 Load on air.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2234*
> 
> I'm currently using a Gigabyte F12 Bios with my Gigabyte GTX 670 @ 1230 Boost/7200 Mem.
> Would you guys say that this Bios is worth it?
> I keep swaying back and forth since I plan on keeping this card till the next generation.
> Is there any concern of card degradation with this bios or any reason not to use it? I get 23 Idle/50 Load on air.


There is some risk of it, but it simply has not been out long enough to know. I personally would not worry about it until people are starting to have problems, which no one has been. But if you flash now but the time people have problems (if they ever do) you will have plenty of time to flash back and save your card. Your card should take the extra voltage well since it has a custom VRM design as well.


----------



## D2234

5 Power Phases on my card I believe.

So - if I flash this Bios and I don't feel like using it I can just flash back to my saved bios - correct?

Should I use the Gigabyte Flash or Firestorm?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2234*
> 
> 5 Power Phases on my card I believe.
> So - if I flash this Bios and I don't feel like using it I can just flash back to my saved bios - correct?
> Should I use the Gigabyte Flash or Firestorm?


I assume they use the same method, as there is really no other then Nvflash so take your pick


----------



## D2234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I assume they use the same method, as there is really no other then Nvflash so take your pick


So I shouldn't use the Flash function on Firestorm? NvFlash is the only way to do it I assume.

I can flash back doing everything the video says in the OP though correct?

I would replace the mod.rom with whatever Bios I am flashing to?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2234*
> 
> So I shouldn't use the Flash function on Firestorm? NvFlash is the only way to do it I assume.
> I can flash back doing everything the video says in the OP though correct?
> I would replace the mod.rom with whatever Bios I am flashing to?


No, I use the flash function all the time in firestorm, its great! It uses NVflash is what I am saying


----------



## D2234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> No, I use the flash function all the time in firestorm, its great! It uses NVflash is what I am saying


Alright - so I would just reflash if I ever wanted to go back to my old bios?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2234*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how to do it using NvFlash then?
> What steps are required using Firestorm?


Like 3 clicks


----------



## D2234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Like 3 clicks


Alright - so I would just flash my saved bios if I ever wanted to go back to my old bios?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2234*
> 
> Alright - so I would just flash my saved bios if I ever wanted to go back to my old bios?


Correct


----------



## xGHOSTx

Have you guys tried GIGABYTE VGA @BIOS software? I was able to flash with that, no problems here.


----------



## D2234

That was real easy. Time to overclock.


----------



## D2234

I see that I can go to 125% Power Target instead of 111/112% now... Is it safe?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xGHOSTx*
> 
> Have you guys tried GIGABYTE VGA @BIOS software? I was able to flash with that, no problems here.


I would post it, and have tried it, but it does not read my bios off of my card, I am assuming because it is not a GB card, so instead I would rather just share a universial software that we all have no problem with instead of this is only for GB and this is for all others but GB can you also.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2234*
> 
> I see that I can go to 125% Power Target instead of 111/112% now... Is it safe?


First of all, do you have a back up gpu or iGPU? I ask because I tried a bios only 5% higher then my max(was 150% PT instead of 145%) and I tried it and I had artifacts and problems and etc etc. Its easy to fix though, as long as you have a backup to see the screen, so dont worry.


----------



## D2234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> First of all, do you have a back up gpu or iGPU? I ask because I tried a bios only 5% higher then my max(was 150% PT instead of 145%) and I tried it and I had artifacts and problems and etc etc. Its easy to fix though, as long as you have a backup to see the screen, so dont worry.


Nope - I don't. Should I try going higher?


----------



## D2234

Is there even a point? I don't even draw that amount of power... How do I fix that?


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> If the highest stable core clock you achived without the vmod were 1246, then 1300 will be most likely not stable. Try an offset of 68 or 78 and you will probably be able to push the mem clock to 3600.
> If now your power target peaks at ~109% your card is consuming ~220W at this moment and that is pretty much for a reference card. The max with stock bios are 172W (122%) and if this barrier is reached or exceeded the clocks are getting throttled.


interesting theory about potential 1300mhz instability. given the fact I see only driver crashes (nearly zero artifacts when pushing memory) I could be running on unstable core. I have power throttling only during Test#1 of 3dmark11. after doublechecking it actually rarely goes over 108%. I actually lowered the clock for +98/+420 and it seems rock solid, even after 1 day of idling it passes.
will try less core offset with more mem offset and see what I can get this way though. thanks!

btw, this card never gets hotter than 65C with aggressive fan profiles (it's on air) if anybody wondered about thermal throttling (72C I think it was) in 13Mhz increments.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2234*
> 
> 
> Is there even a point? I don't even draw that amount of power... How do I fix that?


Dont fix whats not broke


----------



## D2234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Dont fix whats not broke


Haha - yeah, I guess my Card must be efficient power-wise. I'm just wondering if jumping up to 125 would somehow let me USE even more power.

Anyways - I am 1280/7200 stable - does 50 boost clock giving 1 more fps seem right?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2234*
> 
> Haha - yeah, I guess my Card must be efficient power-wise. I'm just wondering if jumping up to 125 would somehow let me USE even more power.
> Anyways - I am 1280/7200 stable - does 50 boost clock giving 1 more fps seem right?


0.5 = 0.8 i Get nothing from 1300mhz to 1370mhz..

Posting your Sig rig could allow other suggestions to performance gains.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2234*
> 
> Haha - yeah, I guess my Card must be efficient power-wise. I'm just wondering if jumping up to 125 would somehow let me USE even more power.
> Anyways - I am 1280/7200 stable - does 50 boost clock giving 1 more fps seem right?


It should be around there, after 1300 though the card hits a plateau and almost just stops scaling besides of course benchmarks, the memory scales much better which I think is pretty funny lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> 0.5 = 0.8 i Get nothing from 1300mhz to 1370mhz..
> Posting your Sig rig could allow other suggestions to performance gains.


Yup this.


----------



## D2234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> 0.5 = 0.8 i Get nothing from 1300mhz to 1370mhz..
> Posting your Sig rig could allow other suggestions to performance gains.


1230->1280 is what I am talking about...

I'll get my Rig up in a sec.


----------



## D2234

Yeah - I think 1280/7200 is my sweet spot. 7400 gives me artifacts.


----------



## D2234

Tecfreak:
Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce (for cards with stock F10,F11,F12 bios)
Version: 80.04.31.00.58 F12
Board Power: 200W(100%) - 250W(125%)
GB670F12_VMOD_BP-200-250.zip

When he says 200W-250W is that what he set it to? Or is that the Default?

Isn't the Default 225W (100%) - 252W (112%)?

Doesn't that make 125% on this modded Bios the equivalent of 112% on the default?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2234*
> 
> 1230->1280 is what I am talking about...
> I'll get my Rig up in a sec.


And my post was showing i get nothing for a 70mhz increase of 2 cards.. Yours is a 50mhz on 1 card meaning you would see even less then i do


----------



## D2234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> And my post was showing i get nothing for a 70mhz increase of 2 cards.. Yours is a 50mhz on 1 card meaning you would see even less then i do


I got 270 on 3DMark11 - so I guess it counts for a bit... I wonder if I should drop back down to 1.175...

In theory 1.211 is pretty stable - 54 Degrees under load (23 idle).

Thoughts?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2234*
> 
> I got 270 on 3DMark11 - so I guess it counts for a bit... I wonder if I should drop back down to 1.175...
> In theory 1.211 is pretty stable - 54 Degrees under load (23 idle).
> Thoughts?


Only time will tell..


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2234*
> 
> I got 270 on 3DMark11 - so I guess it counts for a bit... I wonder if I should drop back down to 1.175...
> In theory 1.211 is pretty stable - 54 Degrees under load (23 idle).
> Thoughts?


LoL it only Shows in benchmarks u wil not see anything in games.


----------



## D2234

Just to be clear - I am not losing Core Clock from not having Kepler Boost - right?

It would be unstable either way at a certain point?


----------



## taxas

hi
have a question

My gigabyte windforce 3x has f12 bios version 80.04.31.00.58(p2004-005)

Is that the newest bios version?

im talking about ;: http://www.gigabyte.se/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4211#bios

The bios that they released to fix some stability issues.

Tried to put in f12 but it says error same bios version or something like that :/


----------



## turbogeek

successfully flashed my Zotac 4GB
was super easy.
Doesn't seem to have a lot of headroom though compared to some of you guys here. Possibly due to have so much (non-reference) vram.
My best clocks so far are 1231core / 3456mem (stable in Heaven and 3DM11,) however that combo seems to drop my score/FPS a bit compared to slower combinations + it's not perfectly stable in Skyrim at those speeds which is really what matters.
Time for some more tweaking


----------



## Visceral

So some good news for people in this thread. I got my replacement GTX 670..and my blinking issues in Heaven is the same with the new card. This is good news because _it means my original 670 wasn't damaged by over-volting!_ In fact, it's probably not damaged at all.

However, this presents a huge problems for me. What is causing Heaven to artifact? I've cleaned out all my driver using driver sweeper, safe mode, etc. Downclocked the cpu. turned off the intergrated gpu on the MB, uninstalled and re-installed heaven and I still have the same problems, Heaven won't play nice.

And it's *only* heaven. I have no issues with anything else. I'm at my wits end here because it didn't always happen. I'm considering re-installing windows at this point...


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Visceral*
> 
> So some good news for people in this thread. I got my replacement GTX 670..and my blinking issues in Haven is the same with the new card. This is good news because _it means my original 670 wasn't damaged by over-volting!_ In fact, it's probably not damaged at all.
> However, this presents a huge problems for me. What is causing Haven to artifact? I've cleaned out all my driver using driver sweeper, safe mode, etc. Downclocked the cpu. turned off the intergrated gpu on the MB, uninstalled and re-installed haven and I still have the same problems, Haven won't play nice.
> And it's *only* haven. I have no issues with anything else. I'm at my wits end here because it didn't always happen. I'm considering re-installing windows at this point...


I get some flickering/blinking in *heaven* also it's just the way it is i've decided cause it happens on stock settings too.


----------



## Visceral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I get some flickering/blinking in *heaven* also it's just the way it is i've decided cause it happens on stock settings too.


Haha, ah man, fixed.


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Visceral*
> 
> So some good news for people in this thread. I got my replacement GTX 670..and my blinking issues in Heaven is the same with the new card. This is good news because _it means my original 670 wasn't damaged by over-volting!_ In fact, it's probably not damaged at all.
> However, this presents a huge problems for me. What is causing Heaven to artifact? I've cleaned out all my driver using driver sweeper, safe mode, etc. Downclocked the cpu. turned off the intergrated gpu on the MB, uninstalled and re-installed heaven and I still have the same problems, Heaven won't play nice.
> And it's *only* heaven. I have no issues with anything else. I'm at my wits end here because it didn't always happen. I'm considering re-installing windows at this point...


You did an RMA on your card because of flickering textures in a single benchmark, lol! Doh! I do not think flickering textures is the same as so called artifacts caused my overclocking.

Did you install heaven again? Installing the OS again is not going to help, its the benchmark and driver combo. How do games react? If they are working like they are supposed to you will be wasting time installing the OS again.

I'll give my 680 a whirl into Heaven and see if I get the blinkies.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Visceral*
> 
> So some good news for people in this thread. I got my replacement GTX 670..and my blinking issues in Heaven is the same with the new card. This is good news because _it means my original 670 wasn't damaged by over-volting!_ In fact, it's probably not damaged at all.
> However, this presents a huge problems for me. What is causing Heaven to artifact? I've cleaned out all my driver using driver sweeper, safe mode, etc. Downclocked the cpu. turned off the intergrated gpu on the MB, uninstalled and re-installed heaven and I still have the same problems, Heaven won't play nice.
> And it's *only* heaven. I have no issues with anything else. I'm at my wits end here because it didn't always happen. I'm considering re-installing windows at this point...


I get the same thing, even at stock its just a glitch. LOL. Did you get a better clocker though?


----------



## Visceral

Haha, I have no idea. I haven't even tried overlocking it much. My asic score went from 88.0 to 88.6. though.

heh.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

In my opinion heaven kind of sucks. Yea it is a quick way to see if you have any obvious green or red artifacts or get driver resets but it flickers and blinks so you always think something is wrong. Not to mention I have passed a heaven run with certain OC settings thinking it was stable and 10 mins or so in to a game and it crashes.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Visceral*
> 
> Haha, I have no idea. I haven't even tried overlocking it much. My asic score went from 88.0 to 88.6. though.
> heh.


Nice I have 91.9%, which is funny because people with 100% FTW's are at 1350+ no extra volts. You may clock like mine, but its hard to just judge like that, but I would see what you can get out of it stock







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> In my opinion heaven kind of sucks. Yea it is a quick way to see if you have any obvious green or red artifacts or get driver resets but it flickers and blinks so you always think something is wrong. Not to mention I have passed a heaven run with certain OC settings thinking it was stable and 10 mins or so in to a game and it crashes.


Yes, with 600's you basically need clocks for every app, its stupid but thats how it is.


----------



## Visceral

So what's a good alternative to heaven for testing overclocks?


----------



## broken pixel

What drivers are you peeps using when you get the flickering textures? I'm using 305.53 drivers and do not have a flickering issue even OC.







My ASIC Quality is 94.4









Zotac GTX680 4GB


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Visceral*
> 
> So what's a good alternative to heaven for testing overclocks?


EVGA Precision has built in stress test, it works on non EVGA cards. Also there is MSI Kombuster.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Visceral*
> 
> So what's a good alternative to heaven for testing overclocks?


I still like heaven, like most people do on this forum.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel*
> 
> What drivers are you peeps using when you get the flickering textures? I'm using 305.53 drivers and do not have a flickering issue even OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ASIC Quality is 94.4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zotac GTX680 4GB
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Run it maxed out please







much better


----------



## Visceral

As for this card, it appears to suck. I'm not happy with the gigabyte windforce cards, both have been mediocre. I still have the other one, I'll probably keep that and return this one. Not happy with the 670 so far.

Edit: It's a horrible overclocker. Last gigabyte card I ever buy for overlocking, absolute ****.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

305.53 drivers?? highest I see on nvidia.com is the 304.79 beta. Can I get a link to 305.53 + changelog ?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> 305.53 drivers?? highest I see on nvidia.com is the 304.79 beta. Can I get a link to 305.53 + changelog ?


http://downloads.guru3d.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-305.53-64-bit-download-2957.html
I've used them since release







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Visceral*
> 
> As for this card, it appears to suck. I'm not happy with the gigabyte windforce cards, both have been mediocre. I still have the other one, I'll probably keep that and return this one. Not happy with the 670 so far.


So its a bad clocker as well? Thats stinks man...


----------



## skyn3t

I just come to say thank for *tecfreak* that has edited my bios , My 670's run mutch smooth and equaly when gaming and *General123* to start this thread.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I had no idea they were even out. What do they change? and why aren't they on the nvidia website lol


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I just come to say thank for *tecfreak* that has edited my bios , My 670's run mutch smooth and equaly when gaming and *General123* to start this thread.


No problem but you should be thanking Saltius and Mavke, the people who found this out. Thank you though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I had no idea they were even out. What do they change? and why aren't they on the nvidia website lol


Nothing but OpenGL but I still prefer the most up to date ones


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> In my opinion heaven kind of sucks. Yea it is a quick way to see if you have any obvious green or red artifacts or get driver resets but it flickers and blinks so you always think something is wrong. Not to mention I have passed a heaven run with certain OC settings thinking it was stable and 10 mins or so in to a game and it crashes.


What flickering and blinking? I don't have this problem when I run heaven 3.0.


----------



## Visceral

I've always thought that *any* flickering or flashing during heaven was a sign of instability though..is this not so?


----------



## Crizume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Visceral*
> 
> As for this card, it appears to suck. I'm not happy with the gigabyte windforce cards, both have been mediocre. I still have the other one, I'll probably keep that and return this one. Not happy with the 670 so far.
> Edit: It's a horrible overclocker. Last gigabyte card I ever buy for overlocking, absolute ****.


Luck of the draw man. I wouldn't necessarily blame Gigabyte as I feel their cooler performs quite well. If you got a bottom tier chip it doesn't really fall on them.

I have a Gigabyte 670 and "luckily" i got lucky. 1300+ stable in Heaven and 1350+ 3D mark. This is without unlocked voltage.


----------



## spinejam

Thanks again Tec & General123. Really happy w/ my Top since the flash.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinejam*
> 
> Thanks again Tec & General123. Really happy w/ my Top since the flash.


What is your ram at? Your Physic score is low, I get 11896 at the same clocks with my ram at 2133 10-11-10-28 1T.


----------



## GoldenTiger

So, I had a pretty well-clocking GTX 670...

I installed this BIOS and after a day of testing with it in BF3, The Secret World DX11 with TXAA, 3dmark11, and Heaven 3.0...










Yeah, it got unleashed. Previously it was 1344core/6450mem 24/7 stable. Now it's at 1392core/7220mem rock-solid, low temps... see screenshot. 61c peak temp at 53% fan, stock GigaByte WindForce 3x cooler







!

EDIT: And yes, I did verify the memory speed was still increasing performance and had not delta'd to the "errors cause decreasing perf beyond this point" limit.


----------



## Visceral

Looking up Haven flashing it seems a lot of people have this issue even at stock with different cards. The only thing I can assume is that Heaven is just *not* good benchmarking tool at this point for determining stability.


----------



## Crizume

Very nice. My point exactly another great Gigabyte card that achived 1300+ with no voltage unlock. and even after voltage unlock the cooler is more than capable of dealing with the extra heat.

People are naive to think that just because a card doesn't Overclock to the max like the outliers than its the manufactures fault and wont buy from them again.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> Very nice. My point exactly another great Gigabyte card that achived 1300+ with no voltage unlock. and even after voltage unlock the cooler is more than capable of dealing with the extra heat.
> People are naive to think that just because a card doesn't Overclock to the max like the outliers than its the manufactures fault and wont buy from them again.


Definitely, it's luck of the draw mostly. Overclocking is NOT guaranteed. This speed I have made sure is game and bench-stable, just like my non-modded-BIOS one







.

EDIT: One more note.... after hour+ gaming sessions it reaches 65-66c peak temperatures, usually hangs 62-64.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Definitely, it's luck of the draw mostly. Overclocking is NOT guaranteed. This speed I have made sure is game and bench-stable, just like my non-modded-BIOS one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yep not at all, great clocks btw







. This is something that I dont really like about the 600's, it is ALL lottery.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Yep not at all, great clocks btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This is something that I dont really like about the 600's, it is ALL lottery.


Unless you get a galaxy 680 white edition. They come almost 1300mhz out of the box.

Edit: Wow I got those names mixed up.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Unless you get a galaxy 680 white edition. They come almost 1300mhz out of the box.
> Edit: Wow I got those names mixed up.


Yeah I know and they are sexy


----------



## Visceral

I'm just frustrated, allow me to vent. Anyway, I went back to the original card, with the modified bios it hits 1283 and 525 on memory. It's certainly not spectacular, but, I'd consider it a decent overclock (this is where you all jump in and say "Oh yeah, hey, it's a decent overclock!"). I've also discovered that drinking copious amounts of beer while overclocking makes the entire process less disappointing.

Anyway, the flashing in Heaven is still there, but, whatever. Now to return the other card and be done with it.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Visceral*
> 
> I'm just frustrated, allow me to vent. Anyway, I went back to the original card, with the modified bios it hits 1283 and 525 on memory. It's certainly not spectacular, but, I'd consider it a decent overclock (this is where you all jump in and say "Oh yeah, hey, it's a decent overclock!"). I've also discovered that drinking copious amounts of beer while overclocking makes the entire process less disappointing.
> Anyway, the flashing in Heaven is still there, but, whatever. Now to return the other card and be done with it.


Oh yeah, hey, it's a decent overclock!


----------



## Visceral

Well, it' super cool, never going above 50 at load. So yeah, there's that.


----------



## Crizume

Oh yeah, hey, it's a decent overclock! 1283 is no slouch man.

You gotta understand that the individuals hitting 1300+ pre voltage are lucky and got a "golden chip". (Think I only saw 1 or 2 hit 1400+ and those are extreme outliers and after voltage mod)

Edit - LoL. Yea the cooler works great as stated before. Also tends to keep pretty quiet.


----------



## Visceral

As an aside, does anyone use the Nvidia 3d vision glasses? Are they worth it?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Visceral*
> 
> As an aside, does anyone use the Nvidia 3d vision glasses? Are they worth it?


I have a capable monitor and dont even think about it tbh, I cant see 3d gaming is fun.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> Oh yeah, hey, it's a decent overclock! 1283 is no slouch man.
> You gotta understand that the individuals hitting 1300+ pre voltage are lucky and got a "golden chip". (Think I only saw 1 or 2 hit 1400+ and those are extreme outliers and after voltage mod)
> Edit - LoL. Yea the cooler works great as stated before. Also tends to keep pretty quiet.


Yeah, I think my chip has more headroom but it's definitely a "golden chip", not normal for people to get this kind of OC. I'm going to try for 1400+ in the next day or two, now that I've fully stability-tested the 1392c/7220m speed.... just because 1400 is cooler than 1392







.


----------



## Hokies83

Wut?!


----------



## General123

It has arrived


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> It has arrived


Yah i went ahead and reinstalled windows..

Letting my tim burn in a little before i clock it back up to where i had it...

I love the fetures this board has... The Big Foot Killer is pretty cool..


----------



## GoldenTiger

Oh, and I forgot to mention before...

THANKS for tecfreak editing these BIOS files, and thanks for the OP for compiling them concisely! I got my GB WF3 670 one from the op's link.


----------



## spinejam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> What is your ram at? Your Physic score is low, I get 11896 at the same clocks with my ram at 2133 10-11-10-28 1T.


xmp: 1600Mhz 999 24 2T


----------



## Hokies83

Heres one to compare

Gtx 680s Sli 8x8x http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4127305

Gtx 680s 16x16x http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4159887


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Heres one to compare
> Gtx 680s Sli 8x8x http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4127305
> Gtx 680s 16x16x http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4159887


Very nice increase, your physic and graphics went up but your combined went down? Weird stuff.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Very nice increase, your physic and graphics went up but your combined went down? Weird stuff.


Yea i donno lol

Also percision Has my gpus backwards.. It displays Gpu1 as Gpu 2...

LoL i had to use Gpuz to figure out why i kept crashing.. Cause they overclock with way way diff Clock offsets.. One being +30 the other + 240

But meh a 22500ish Gpu score is golden im pretty happy....

Also my Cpu temps have went down 5ish c... so i may try and clock her more.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yea i donno lol
> Also percision Has my gpus backwards.. It displays Gpu1 as Gpu 2...
> LoL i had to use Gpuz to figure out why i kept crashing.. Cause they overclock with way way diff Clock offsets.. One being +30 the other + 240
> But meh a 22500ish Gpu score is golden im pretty happy....
> Also my Cpu temps have went down 5ish c... so i may try and clock her more.


Hmm, thats odd. And your cpus temps went down with a new motherboard? Wow. And yes that score is more then enough lol.


----------



## Visceral

After reading even more accounts of Heaven acting weirdly, even at stock settings for some people while not on others, I decided to try out evga oc scanner and see what it turned up. Turned on artifact scanning, etc and ran it for a long, long time. Zero artifacts and straight lines across the board for power, core and memory. No crashes at my stable clocks but when trying known unstable clocks, it crashes just like Heaven would. This is good because it means it's still faulting at the same points but not not detecting any graphical errors at all up to that point..so whatever I'm seeing in terms of weird flashes, etc appears to be a result of Heaven and not the card.

Heaven seems to just act weirdly for some people and not others on several different cards, I'm not sure why. I think evga oc scanner combined with 3dmark make a decent alternative to Heaven as far as detecting stable clocks, etc. So looks like the over-volted bios is working as intended and I'm not experiencing any kind of core degradation.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Hmm, thats odd. And your cpus temps went down with a new motherboard? Wow. And yes that score is more then enough lol.


That is not the other thing... My gpus are idleing around 26c.. in a 75 degree room..

Before they used to hover around 29-30c. The g1 has an extra slot space between the cards then the UD5H.


----------



## spinejam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Visceral*
> 
> After reading even more accounts of Heaven acting weirdly, even at stock settings for some people while not on others, I decided to try out evga oc scanner and see what it turned up. Turned on artifact scanning, etc and ran it for a long, long time. Zero artifacts and straight lines across the board for power, core and memory. No crashes at my stable clocks but when trying known unstable clocks, it crashes just like Heaven would. This is good because it means it's still faulting at the same points but not not detecting any graphical errors at all up to that point..so whatever I'm seeing in terms of weird flashes, etc appears to be a result of Heaven and not the card.
> Heaven seems to just act weirdly for some people and not others on several different cards, I'm not sure why. I think evga oc scanner combined with 3dmark make a decent alternative to Heaven as far as detecting stable clocks, etc. *So looks like the over-volted bios is working as intended and I'm not experiencing any kind of core degradation*.


That's good to hear Visceral. We had a few false alarms 'round here lately so this might ease some tension.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Visceral*
> 
> After reading even more accounts of Heaven acting weirdly, even at stock settings for some people while not on others, I decided to try out evga oc scanner and see what it turned up. Turned on artifact scanning, etc and ran it for a long, long time. Zero artifacts and straight lines across the board for power, core and memory. No crashes at my stable clocks but when trying known unstable clocks, it crashes just like Heaven would. This is good because it means it's still faulting at the same points but not not detecting any graphical errors at all up to that point..so whatever I'm seeing in terms of weird flashes, etc appears to be a result of Heaven and not the card.
> Heaven seems to just act weirdly for some people and not others on several different cards, I'm not sure why. I think evga oc scanner combined with 3dmark make a decent alternative to Heaven as far as detecting stable clocks, etc. So looks like the over-volted bios is working as intended and I'm not experiencing any kind of core degradation.


My clocks never boost up all the way in OC scanner though







. Which is why I tend to stay away from it.


----------



## Visceral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> My clocks never boost up all the way in OC scanner though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Which is why I tend to stay away from it.


That's odd, mine does. Weird.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Visceral*
> 
> That's odd, mine does. Weird.


Yes and it also uses all of my TDP, if I where to lower my TDP, the clocks get even lower.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> My clocks never boost up all the way in OC scanner though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Which is why I tend to stay away from it.


mine boosts up all the way in oc scanner and it gets a tiny bit hotter than heaven too like 1-2c

Also good news about your card visceral I am thinking my card did not degrade at all either since I have not got one red screen on my max stable oc w/ stock bios.

I am not gonna go back to vmod bios for 20-30 mhz gain at most it's simply not a detectable improvement and it has significant (possible) risk involved. To the tune of $400 lol, the red screens on vmod bios just scared me too much although it seems I was just pushing the card too far.


----------



## General121

I'll have to mess with my CPU more later but I tried pushing to 4.8/4.7 from 4.5 and now even my 4.5 24/7 stable that I've been running for months is being odd


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> I'll have to mess with my CPU more later but I tried pushing to 4.8/4.7 from 4.5 and now even my 4.5 24/7 stable that I've been running for months is being odd


Uh oh. Happened when I ran 5ghz and only tested it for like 20 min







, It seemed stable in all games and etc, but then my windows install was corrupted, have to add more voltage, but I just decided to go down to 4.8 for 24/7 because i only need 1.43 for 4.8, but 1.488-1.512 for 5. Not worth it to me. I only run 5 now for benching.


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Uh oh. Happened when I ran 5ghz and only tested it for like 20 min
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , It seemed stable in all games and etc, but then my windows install was corrupted, have to add more voltage, but I just decided to go down to 4.8 for 24/7 because i only need 1.43 for 4.8, but 1.488-1.512 for 5. Not worth it to me. I only run 5 now for benching.


Did you tried disabling the C6 state?b


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> Did you tried disabling the C6 state?b


Yes I have all the c states disabled but C1E(I think thats what its called).I could just turn off hyper threading but meh wheres the fun in that


----------



## baja666

I have moded my GTX 670 with bios provided in this thread. I have one question about it. Why my 3dmark 11 score does not increased? Before I had around 9400pts at 1227 core and 6800 memory. After flashing I got 1330 and mem 6800 but my score increased only 100-200pts. Temps raised about 5 deg. So why it is like that? What is the reason?


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baja666*
> 
> I have moded my GTX 670 with bios provided in this thread. I have one question about it. Why my 3dmark 11 score does not increased? Before I had around 9400pts at 1227 core and 6800 memory. After flashing I got 1330 and mem 6800 but my score increased only 100-200pts. Temps raised about 5 deg. So why it is like that? What is the reason?


on average the vmodded bios seems to add the extra 240 points to scores. that's it id to my config (from ~9930 up to ~1170). also sometimes when you go far up with core speed the power throttling mechanism (to bring down the TDP) occurs under load limiting the actual core speed and so it lowers the actual boost while it happens.


----------



## baja666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> on average the vmodded bios seems to add the extra 240 points to scores. that's it id to my config (from ~9930 up to ~1170). also sometimes when you go far up with core speed the power throttling mechanism (to bring down the TDP) occurs under load limiting the actual core speed and so it lowers the actual boost while it happens.


So I guess this bios mod for me is sensless. I've noticed that after bios mod the power target slider is scaled to 112% instead of 122% like it was before. But more important thing is that during 3dmark run instead of 122% power usage (like it was) there is no more than 100% not 112%. I didn't noticed any frequency drops during test. Stable 1330 all the time. So is there any way to squeeze more than 9500 3dmarks?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baja666*
> 
> So I guess this bios mod for me is sensless. I've noticed that after bios mod the power target slider is scaled to 112% instead of 122% like it was before. But more important thing is that during 3dmark run instead of 122% power usage (like it was) there is no more than 100% not 112%. I didn't noticed any frequency drops during test. Stable 1330 all the time. So is there any way to squeeze more than 9500 3dmarks?


Faster ram will get you 1000 more phyx points.


----------



## feniks

damn ... I was "stable" under 3dmark11 and I neglected to double-check with heaven3.0 thinking it was putting a weaker load ... huh! it doesn't, all I can say... it well verifies the memory stability ... had already 3 blank outs during heaven 3.0, one ended up with system restart on its own, 2 other times I hit the reset button myself... that was with memory at +490 (actual 3496MHz) on 670 reference with vmodded bios (core was at +68 up to +88 at that time).

now the funny part, I lowered the core offset down to +68 and tried running +480 memory offset in heaven 3.0, ended up with a RSOD ... lowering memory further, possibly down to +420 which seemed most stable even with core offset of +98 ... only thing that I haven't run it through heaven 3.0 yet ... tricky tricky ...


----------



## baja666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Faster ram will get you 1000 more phyx points.


I think chainging from 1600mhz to 2000 won't give that much. My cpu is i7 2600 (not k) so i cannot OC it more than 3,9 (4,2 boost). In 3dmark result my graphics score is ~9900 and my phisics score is 9100 which give 9549 3dmarks on moded bios, on orginal it's 9350. My target is 10001 pts but i guess it will be hard to get. I will be grateful for any advices how to achieve it.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baja666*
> 
> I think chainging from 1600mhz to 2000 won't give that much. My cpu is i7 2600 (not k) so i cannot OC it more than 3,9 (4,2 boost). In 3dmark result my graphics score is ~9900 and my phisics score is 9100 which give 9549 3dmarks on moded bios, on orginal it's 9350. My target is 10001 pts but i guess it will be hard to get. I will be grateful for any advices how to achieve it.


No, it does give you that much. I gain quite alot from going from 1600 to 2133.


----------



## feniks

okkkk .... I think my journey with vmodded bios is done. RSOD is a killer fo rme in this deal. can't complete heaven 3.0 when running vmodded bios with core speed higher than the max stable core speed under stock bios ... otherwise RSOD. dang ... I guess it's time to flash back to stock and make sure all works as it used to.


----------



## baja666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> No, it does give you that much. I gain quite alot from going from 1600 to 2133.


So I will stay with this because for me it is not worth extra cash. Another thing is that I will change memory but modding bios still won't give me more points cos they will come only from memory upgrade.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> okkkk .... I think my journey with vmodded bios is done. RSOD is a killer fo rme in this deal. can't complete heaven 3.0 when running vmodded bios with core speed higher than the max stable core speed under stock bios ... otherwise RSOD. dang ... I guess it's time to flash back to stock and make sure all works as it used to.


just FYI , heaven doesn't work well with 670s.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> just FYI , heaven doesn't work well with 670s.


This.


----------



## Iruwen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Visceral*
> 
> The only thing I can assume is that Heaven is just *not* good benchmarking tool at this point for determining stability.


It is, but not better than many others. It may not be the best benchmarking tool, but it crashes pretty early (in a positive way). Just because Heaven doesn't crash, it doesn't mean won't. And the other way round. And even if everything seems stable, the next game you play and never played before might cause a crash. It's also different for different systems because apart from the GPU and mem, other factors matter. Temps or general system load for example, if BF3 is held back by the CPU it won't crash that fast eventually. That's just the way OC works, there are tons of metrics involved.
And unfortunately, things got super-complicated with Kepler... so I dunno why AMD is even trying to copypasta this boost bull**** with their new BIOS. Maybe they just don't have their own ideas.


----------



## feniks

OK, I am confused. the card is rock solid stable under stock bIOS in Heaven 3.0 under former max OC (as it used to be) ... why would it RSOD with higher core (and voltage) with vmodded BIOS under heaven 3.0?

for now I will stick to stock I think. if there is an app which can cause a 670 hardware crash on vmodded BIOS then the BIOS is not good (at least for this card I think) ...


----------



## Visceral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> OK, I am confused. the card is rock solid stable under stock bIOS in Heaven 3.0 under former max OC (as it used to be) ... why would it RSOD with higher core (and voltage) with vmodded BIOS under heaven 3.0?
> for now I will stick to stock I think. if there is an app which can cause a 670 hardware crash on vmodded BIOS then the BIOS is not good (at least for this card I think) ...


There are just so many weird things going on with Heaven and kepler cards, I don't even know where to begin. I stopped using Heaven and used percision x and evga OC scanner for determining my stable overclocks. If heaven flakes, try that one along with running 3dmark and see what you get. As for rsod and instability, these cards are all so different it's hard to tell.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baja666*
> 
> I think chainging from 1600mhz to 2000 won't give that much. My cpu is i7 2600 (not k) so i cannot OC it more than 3,9 (4,2 boost). In 3dmark result my graphics score is ~9900 and my phisics score is 9100 which give 9549 3dmarks on moded bios, on orginal it's 9350. My target is 10001 pts but i guess it will be hard to get. I will be grateful for any advices how to achieve it.


I did it already to confirm it


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> just FYI , heaven doesn't work well with 670s.


How so?


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Visceral*
> 
> There are just so many weird things going on with Heaven and kepler cards, I don't even know where to begin. I stopped using Heaven and used percision x and evga OC scanner for determining my stable overclocks. If heaven flakes, try that one along with running 3dmark and see what you get. As for rsod and instability, these cards are all so different it's hard to tell.


well, I agree on seeing issues with Heaven 3.0 and Keppler cards (running specific BIOSes), but what if one of games uses similar engine to unigine heaven? no play.
using 3dmark11 I was able to bench 1300Mhz on core, but it means nothing for daily use if I couldn't pass Heaven 3.0 even at 1260MHz without seeing a RSOD ...

I don't care about benchmarks as much as general playability of games with my current card...


----------



## GamingWiidesire

thank you so much @Developers of this Bios

on Heaven 3.0 (old bios) my highest stable clock was 1228mhz

with the new Bios I was able to increase the highest stable clock at Heaven to 1257 mhz

29mhz more thanks for that









question:

this bios goes up to 1.215 V, is this the maximum ? or can it even go higher`?


----------



## D2234

What alternative for stability testing is there from Heaven?

I'd use 3DMark Extreme, but it costs money. :X

Performance doesn't seem like a true stress test...


----------



## Visceral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> well, I agree on seeing issues with Heaven 3.0 and Keppler cards (running specific BIOSes), but what if one of games uses similar engine to unigine heaven? no play.
> using 3dmark11 I was able to bench 1300Mhz on core, but it means nothing for daily use if I couldn't pass Heaven 3.0 even at 1260MHz without seeing a RSOD ...
> I don't care about benchmarks as much as general playability of games with my current card...


And a stable run in heaven isn't an assurance of stability in your favorite game, either. Ultimately, whatever you use to test your overclock, the final test is extended periods of time playing your favorite game. I've found that when using the evga tool or Heaven, when either fail, they both fail at about the same clocks. Using the evga tool just seems to do it's thing without random, weird graphic anomalies present that might be driver related, etc. It also has an activate anomaly scanner you can activate that looks for any artifacts.

You should always use your favorite game in an extended gaming session as the ultimate test however.Heaven on one hand gives you a more "realistic" benchmark in that there are peaks and lows with things going back and forth. The evga tool sets you stuff to MAX and just essentially pours the stress on using the default setting, or you can use one of the other tests that mimics what you would get with Heaven and varying stress.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2234*
> 
> What alternative for stability testing is there from Heaven?
> I'd use 3DMark Extreme, but it costs money. :X
> Performance doesn't seem like a true stress test...


Crysis 1 Benchmark tool, you of course need Crysis 1. Metro 2033 benchmark tool is pretty bad TBH unless you loop it or are just stressing memory(I can get my core very high in it.) but like Visceral said, play your favorite game, mine is BF3.


----------



## Hokies83

Battle Field 3 works good to.


----------



## Iruwen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> why would it RSOD with higher core (and voltage) with vmodded BIOS


Because either a 37mV increase is not enough to reach your chosen clock, it is not a guarantee for higher clocks at all, or what you said was unclear: does the modded BIOS crash at the *same* clocks as the stock BIOS or at *higher* clocks?


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2234*
> 
> What alternative for stability testing is there from Heaven?
> I'd use 3DMark Extreme, but it costs money. :X
> Performance doesn't seem like a true stress test...


Download Evga precision OC tool it has a stress testing software.


----------



## D2234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Crysis 1 Benchmark tool, you of course need Crysis 1. Metro 2033 benchmark tool is pretty bad TBH unless you loop it or are just stressing memory(I can get my core very high in it.) but like Visceral said, play your favorite game, mine is BF3.


I'll be playing GW2 mainly... I guess I'll run high clocks and test which ones crash. That seems to make sense (about playing your favorite games) - every game has a different amount of load so a one size fit all stability test clock may be missing out on some core clock in specific games.

I don't have Crysis sadly, but I guess I'll be using GW2 and seeing if any crashes happen (while monitoring the core clock to check for instability).


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2234*
> 
> I'll be playing GW2 mainly... I guess I'll run high clocks and test which ones crash. That seems to make sense (about playing your favorite games) - every game has a different amount of load so a one size fit all stability test clock may be missing out on some core clock in specific games.
> I don't have Crysis sadly, but I guess I'll be using GW2 and seeing if any crashes happen (while monitoring the core clock to check for instability).


Don't really need high clocks for GW2. I crank everything all the way and smooth 60+ fps and in big groups maybe down to 45-50. This is all when the gpu is left at stock.


----------



## D2234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel*
> 
> Download Evga precision OC tool it has a stress testing software.


I'm curious - How is OC Scanner better than Heaven?

Edit:
I am using 120% Power on the OC Furry/Tessy Test as opposed to 85% in Heaven. Lol.

Do you OC Scanners use Furry/Tessy?

Also what res?


----------



## Iruwen

When such a stress test causes your card to reach its maximum power target the core clock is heavily throttled to stay within the PT limits, so you have to continuously monitor the core clock to make sure it's still at its max or it's not a valid stability test at all.


----------



## D2234

Just ran for 5 minutes.

OC Scanner is much more stressing than Heaven.

1920x1080, Furry/Tessy + Dynamic dbg, FXAA...

Results: 70 Degrees, 125% Power Target, No Artifacts, 1277 Core Clock (minus the 13 from temp throttle)

It was steady at max so there's no worries there... I'm going to try boosting the clock tomorrow.

Does anyone know if OC Scanner Artifacts are the equivalent of errors/crashes in Heaven? How do I know if it's unstable?


----------



## givmedew

When stress testing I open the side of my case and put a very powerfull 12-14" AC fan on full blast into the case and I crank up the fans on the card to FULL blast. This allows me too see what will hapen with the boost clock spiking. I also do the tests with the case closed and fan on normal to see what is going to happen at higher heat but I have the custom fans set to flip out at 70% anyways. Either way at 100% with the AC fan it stays at 60c with a non reference cooler. (GTX680 not 670).

I use the OC Scanner for a long term test to figure out if my memory clock is stable.

For the OC clock though I don't even bother with Heaven because I don't play that game J/K and since I dont play it why do I care if it is stable? Not too mention I can't tell you how many times I was stable in that just to have some game crash. So I just play my games and if they crash I hit ctrl alt del lower the clock a lil and then alt tab back into the game. The drivers recover and the games goes on without a hitch. If it crashes again I lower it again.

I know this is far from the this is the way you should do it mentality but who wants to spend HOURS stress testing an with an eye candy program. It is awesome the first time you run it but seriously after that I am wishing I could just kill something. So I play whatever game I feel like playing and at least I can do something while I am stress testing.

Also I have had memory speed issues in games even after HRs of OC Scanner checked out and Heaven... You cant even tell when your artifacting in that because even at stock there is so many twinkling little dots it makes it impossible to see artifacting and don't someone quote me and say I am wrong because I have seen countless times someone has complained about that.

So I am all for just playing to stress and using OSD or Logitech G15 to monitor GPU usage and speed.


----------



## Iruwen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> So I just play my games and if they crash I hit ctrl alt del lower the clock a lil and then alt tab back into the game. The drivers recover and the games goes on without a hitch.


You're gonna have to get used to a new tactic with DX11, apps don't recover when the render device is removed


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> How so?


Plenty of stable cards have crashed in Heaven...My card has crashed Heaven before and ive been running it fine for awhile. BF3, WoW, browsing, Cod5, and Folding. No issue.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Plenty of stable cards have crashed in Heaven...My card has crashed Heaven before and ive been running it fine for awhile. BF3, WoW, browsing, Cod5, and Folding. No issue.


I've found that Heaven as well as Crysis 2 @1080p+ max settings are the hardest on my GPUs.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iruwen*
> 
> Because either a 37mV increase is not enough to reach your chosen clock, it is not a guarantee for higher clocks at all, or what you said was unclear: does the modded BIOS crash at the *same* clocks as the stock BIOS or at *higher* clocks?


yeah, that's possible. when I test the same actual core clock with either stock or vmodded BIOS, they both are stable. when I up the core clock even by 20MHz (possible only in vmodded BIOS) then I get RSOD in Heaven 3.0 with maxed out settings, yet it seems perfectly stable under 3dmark11 Performance mode. at higher core speeds (closer to 1300MHz), I get screen blanking out half way through heaven (and sometimes a reboot), and by checking the memory dumps it seems that a BSOD 116 (failing components were dxgkrnl.sys dxgmms1.sys and VirtuWDDM.sys) were actually created for 2 instances of such crashes.

I believe there were no BSOD memory dumps created for any of RSOD instances that might have been a shader lock up kinda sort of ...

good idea guys about using Crysis 1 benchmark, it happens I have this game (unplayed yet LOL!). I tried Metro 2033 benchmark, but it means not much unfortunately. I don't play BF3.

for now I am running stock BIOS again since the highest core clock I get here is pretty much same stable under Heaven as the clocks I was able to achieve with vmodded BIOS.

I guess my card didn't quite like the vmod BIOS after all. it could have been of course Heaven coding fault (causing RSOD or black screen crash), but I'd rather run a GPU BIOS which can run whatever I throw at it instead of unpleasant surprises from time to time


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Visceral*
> 
> And a stable run in heaven isn't an assurance of stability in your favorite game, either. Ultimately, whatever you use to test your overclock, the final test is extended periods of time playing your favorite game. I've found that when using the evga tool or Heaven, when either fail, they both fail at about the same clocks. Using the evga tool just seems to do it's thing without random, weird graphic anomalies present that might be driver related, etc. It also has an activate anomaly scanner you can activate that looks for any artifacts.
> You should always use your favorite game in an extended gaming session as the ultimate test however.Heaven on one hand gives you a more "realistic" benchmark in that there are peaks and lows with things going back and forth. The evga tool sets you stuff to MAX and just essentially pours the stress on using the default setting, or you can use one of the other tests that mimics what you would get with Heaven and varying stress.


yes, I use OC Scanner X as well as Furmark sometimes. I usually use them for artifacts scanning after I bumped the memory clocks. both scanners cause heavy core speed throttling pretty much lowering the max boost down to nearly stock boost speeds (1130MHz or so from 1240MHz or 1300Mhz), however such excessive power throttling occurs ONLY to such extent when running artifact scanner.

as you say, ultimately playing the favorite game for extended periods of time is the final test for GPU stability.


----------



## 100cotton

Just thought I would give a quick update about my Asus dcii RMA. They seem to be repairing it even though I had the modded bios on it. So to anyone worried, it doesn't seem to have voided the warranty.









On the flip side note though, I sent it in almost a week ago and they said another 7-14 days to repair.







But I guess that's not too bad as college has been keeping me _plenty_ busy the past week.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> Just thought I would give a quick update about my Asus dcii RMA. They seem to be repairing it even though I had the modded bios on it. So to anyone worried, it doesn't seem to have voided the warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the flip side note though, I sent it in almost a week ago and they said another 7-14 days to repair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I guess that's not too bad as college has been keeping me _plenty_ busy the past week.


GREAT NEWS!


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> Just thought I would give a quick update about my Asus dcii RMA. They seem to be repairing it even though I had the modded bios on it. So to anyone worried, it doesn't seem to have voided the warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the flip side note though, I sent it in almost a week ago and they said another 7-14 days to repair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I guess that's not too bad as college has been keeping me _plenty_ busy the past week.


I just hope they don't send you a bill instead of shipping it out back to you once repaired ...


----------



## mickmania

Can anybody verify if they have voltage mod for Evga 670 GTX SC 4gb.


----------



## 100cotton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> I just hope they don't send you a bill instead of shipping it out back to you once repaired ...


I would think they would just redo the bios as part of the repair anyways. The card was 100% dead so I'm sure they are doing all they can to get it back to "stock" as they can to get it working. If they are going to find anything I changed, it would probably only be that I changed the TIM to MX4 lol.

Edit: I'm kinda hoping that they can't fully repair it so I get a new one. The one I had ran hot up to like 76C and clocked only to 1280 with the modded bios, ~1240 on stock bios.


----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickmania*
> 
> Can anybody verify if they have voltage mod for Evga 670 GTX SC 4gb.


I myself am using the voltage mod that tecfreak created on my EVGA SC 4gb. One issue that I've noticed is that in games and benchmarks the power % target regularly exceeds 122%. Other than that, the mod works fine.


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> I just hope they don't send you a bill instead of shipping it out back to you once repaired ...


I ruined the socket on my old Asus P5E deluxe motherboard (bunch of bent pins. It was one of those days). This voided warranty, but they fixed it for $40. Actually they replaced the whole board.

Asus is pretty decent in my opinion.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> Just thought I would give a quick update about my Asus dcii RMA. They seem to be repairing it even though I had the modded bios on it. So to anyone worried, it doesn't seem to have voided the warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the flip side note though, I sent it in almost a week ago and they said another 7-14 days to repair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I guess that's not too bad as college has been keeping me _plenty_ busy the past week.


That is Nothing..

I have been waiting for Galaxys Rma Dept to Approve my Rma since Aug 1st so i can ship them the card...

Im about to start a rant thread on the Subject...


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> That is Nothing..
> I have been waiting for Galaxys Rma Dept to Approve my Rma since Aug 1st so i can ship them the card...
> Im about to start a rant thread on the Subject...


Have pics and stay professional.

Edit: leet 1337 post count.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Have pics and stay professional.
> Edit: leet 1337 post count.


Im not super Angry cause the card still works.. Just has a bad fan on it lol..

If the card was non working then id be pretty angry lol.

Bottom card 1 of 3 fans does not work..


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Im not super Angry cause the card still works.. Just has a bad fan on it lol..
> If the card was non working then id be pretty angry lol.
> Bottom card 1 of 3 fans does not work..


Ah. Galaxy is CRAP. They wouldnt give me a fricken FAN. Just a fan. One of the detachable types. So I had to spend $45 and get a aftermarket Artic Cooling GPU cooler that a friend 1000% ensured fit when I was sure that it truly did..Why the heck did I trust him? It didnt fit. He rigged it on and said it fit. Then the card died. I couldve just saved months of time and gotten\bought a spare detachable fan from them. But no, they made me waste a month of time and $45. The friend still hasnt reached me and gives back the fan\card yet though, and hes starting to tick me off.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Ah. Galaxy is CRAP. They wouldnt give me a fricken FAN. Just a fan. One of the detachable types. So I had to spend $45 and get a aftermarket Artic Cooling GPU cooler that a friend 1000% ensured fit when I was sure that it truly did..Why the heck did I trust him? It didnt fit. He rigged it on and said it fit. Then the card died. I couldve just saved months of time and gotten\bought a spare detachable fan from them. But no, they made me waste a month of time and $45. The friend still hasnt reached me and gives back the fan\card yet though, and hes starting to tick me off.


Galaxys Gpus are great The one i have is the Fastest Single 600 series gpu on the Planet out of the Box..

There Customer service / Rma Service is among the worst ive ever dealt with.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Ah. Galaxy is CRAP. They wouldnt give me a fricken FAN. Just a fan. One of the detachable types. So I had to spend $45 and get a aftermarket Artic Cooling GPU cooler that a friend 1000% ensured fit when I was sure that it truly did..Why the heck did I trust him? It didnt fit. He rigged it on and said it fit. Then the card died. I couldve just saved months of time and gotten\bought a spare detachable fan from them. But no, they made me waste a month of time and $45. The friend still hasnt reached me and gives back the fan\card yet though, and hes starting to tick me off.


It sucks that a card has to be returned to the manufacturer to replace a fan, MSI is the same that way, a fan blade went flying across the room & unbalanced fans are terrible. They did say they would replace it in RMA but it would be much quicker & easier just to buy a new fan from them & have it sent.
Superglue did the job though, fan has spent quite a bit of time at 100% & still holding. Not much can be done with a stuck or dead fan though...


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Ah. Galaxy is CRAP. They wouldnt give me a fricken FAN. Just a fan. One of the detachable types. So I had to spend $45 and get a aftermarket Artic Cooling GPU cooler that a friend 1000% ensured fit when I was sure that it truly did..Why the heck did I trust him? It didnt fit. He rigged it on and said it fit. Then the card died. I couldve just saved months of time and gotten\bought a spare detachable fan from them. But no, they made me waste a month of time and $45. The friend still hasnt reached me and gives back the fan\card yet though, and hes starting to tick me off.


They still haven't replied to me registering my card for the extra year warranty.It's been months. lol
I won't call them either. I won't have the card longer than 2 years anyway.

I'm happy with the card, but their customer service sucks.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xp0c*
> 
> They still haven't replied to me registering my card for the extra year warranty.It's been months. lol
> I won't call them either. I won't have the card longer than 2 years anyway.
> I'm happy with the card, but their customer service sucks.


Have you tried to call them?

I did i had my phone on Speaker phone for 2 hrs...

Just to be told they did not know anything that the RMA Dept handles that and there is no way to contact there RMA dept..


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Have you tried to call them?
> I did i had my phone on Speaker phone for 2 hrs...
> Just to be told they did not know anything that the RMA Dept handles that and there is no way to contact there RMA dept..


I didn't call them because I figured I would have an experience like you described. lol

I see people messaging them on their facebook to get service. I was going to try that but like I say I won't have the card to take advantage of the full warranty, and I doubt it's transferable.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Could anyone help me out with my ASUS GTX 670? I am trying to flash the modded BIOS on a non-TOP card. Firestorm didn't work because it said something about mismatched PCI IDs or something, and when I tried nvflash it would freeze when I typed in any command. I did succesfully save my BIOS through the Zotac program though. Any ideas?


----------



## broken pixel

You need to use nvflash in Dos mode make a bootable flash drive and put nvflash on it. Boot the flash drive type nvflash -4 -5 -6 bios file name .rom.
If your card only has 2x 6 pin it's not going to work. I think the TOP versions have 6 pin and 8 pin for power. The TOP cards have a higher power target than the ref 670s. Just stick to a modded ref BIOS.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

I was using a DOS flash drive and it wasn't working. Also I'm pretty sure the ASUS 670s are the same except the TOP has a factory overclock. Any other suggestions?

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## broken pixel

I was thinking the DCII Top version or whatever it is called. Use this version of nvflash, it works in dos mode.

nvflash_5.117.0.1.zip 380k .zip file


----------



## Iruwen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Galaxys Gpus are great The one i have is the Fastest Single 600 series gpu on the Planet out of the Box.


Galaxy doesn't produce GPUs of course, they assemble graphics cards. It's pure coincidence that you got a sample with a good GPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> One issue that I've noticed is that in games and benchmarks the power % target regularly exceeds 122%.


First the higher voltage slightly increases power consumption of course, which means the PT is reached earlier (that's why so many people bought the 670 FTW), and secondly the PT isn't a hard barrier, in monitoring you'll sometimes see the max power consumption go past the PT for a short time before the throttling kicks in.


----------



## sidewaykill

What BIOS should I use for the Galaxy GTX 670 GC (ref 680 editon). It uses a 680 PCB like the EVGA FTW, so I'm thinking the FTW BIOS? Am I right?


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sidewaykill*
> 
> What BIOS should I use for the Galaxy GTX 670 GC (ref 680 editon). It uses a 680 PCB like the EVGA FTW, so I'm thinking the FTW BIOS? Am I right?


Take a look at the OP...


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It sucks that a card has to be returned to the manufacturer to replace a fan, MSI is the same that way, a fan blade went flying across the room & unbalanced fans are terrible. They did say they would replace it in RMA but it would be much quicker & easier just to buy a new fan from them & have it sent.
> Superglue did the job though, fan has spent quite a bit of time at 100% & still holding. Not much can be done with a stuck or dead fan though...


They wouldnt even let me send it in. They outright refused to get me a fan in any way or let me buy a fan in any way. I have no fan since I got the card free.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iruwen*
> 
> Galaxy doesn't produce GPUs of course, they assemble graphics cards. It's pure coincidence that you got a sample with a good GPU.
> First the higher voltage slightly increases power consumption of course, which means the PT is reached earlier (that's why so many people bought the 670 FTW), and secondly the PT isn't a hard barrier, in monitoring you'll sometimes see the max power consumption go past the PT for a short time before the throttling kicks in.


You Should Google the Galaxy Gtx 680 SoC Hall Of Fame.. They all do 1300mhz... lol..

Stock out of the box clocks... 1202mhz 1267mhz boost.. Most boost stock from 1280mhz to 1320mhz *"Stock"*

And as the Lighting it shares Unlocked Voltage chip...


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sidewaykill*
> 
> What BIOS should I use for the Galaxy GTX 670 GC (ref 680 editon). It uses a 680 PCB like the EVGA FTW, so I'm thinking the FTW BIOS? Am I right?


It's the dual fan 670? 2gb or 4gb? The Galaxy PCB is totally different than the other 680/670 pcb's.

This is the Modded Galaxy GTX 670 GC 2Gb Dual Fan

GGC670VM.zip 56k .zip file


If you mean this card then there is none made

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814162107&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-N82E16814162107-_-na-_-na&AID=11108778&PID=5535223


----------



## Hokies83

Man Galaxy is putting out great cards in Kepler if they had any Customer service / Rma Dept what so ever they would move up to a top company like Evga Msi Gigabyte Asus ...


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Man Galaxy is putting out great cards in Kepler if they had any Customer service / Rma Dept what so ever they would move up to a top company like Evga Msi Gigabyte Asus ...


I agree


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xp0c*
> 
> I agree


I hate to say this but the best Over the phone Customer service i ever had was with " PowerColor" lol...

I called them up.. Almost instantly somebody picked up the line... Guy is a English Speaking American..... with out a Nerdy Accent like Evga's Customer service lol..

Asus Seems to be alot of Spanish people..

Msi Chinese/ Indians

Gigabyte same as Msi...

Galaxy Indians and Americans...

Phone wait times and Tech knowledge ...

1. PowerColor.. <-- Sorry Evga faster then you and the guy knew what he was talking about

2 Evga

3 Asus

4 Msi

5 Gigabyte

6

7

8

9

10 Galaxy.. ..


----------



## Xp0c

I hope nothing goes wrong with my card.
I'm done benching for now so the stock bios is back on.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> I would think they would just redo the bios as part of the repair anyways. The card was 100% dead so I'm sure they are doing all they can to get it back to "stock" as they can to get it working. If they are going to find anything I changed, it would probably only be that I changed the TIM to MX4 lol.
> Edit: I'm kinda hoping that they can't fully repair it so I get a new one. The one I had ran hot up to like 76C and clocked only to 1280 with the modded bios, ~1240 on stock bios.


yeah, if it's dead completely then you might get lucky about it







keeping my fingers crossed for you man








my card seems very similar to yours as per max clocks (absolute max 1302MHz core on modded bios with memory stock, 1242 with the stock one combined with mem overclock), however mine runs cool even on air I can't make it hit over 64C even when benchmarking ... but I do use aggressive fan profiles for time being. decided to put my card under water as I simply hate the buzzing noise of small fans... probably not the best decision of my life, but ... always wanted to have a watercooled gpu ha ha!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xp0c*
> 
> I ruined the socket on my old Asus P5E deluxe motherboard (bunch of bent pins. It was one of those days). This voided warranty, but they fixed it for $40. Actually they replaced the whole board.
> Asus is pretty decent in my opinion.


that's pretty decent price for such "repair" anyways. I had my lump of bad experience with ASUS mobos in past (ages ago), but I might give them a shot again with my next build ... I am not too fond of of EVGA's vision of fully operational BIOS on their boards (even though the hardware quality is very good, the mediocre BIOS kills the deal after all).


----------



## mickmania

n/m


----------



## tecfreak

The "boost" is partially disabled and you have a fixed gpu clock now.


----------



## Visceral

You need to find your stable overclock from the 1202 starting point going upward. That new number will then be your stable overclock, set.


----------



## feniks

I also noticed that the current nvidia drivers (all R300) sometimes lockup and refuse to boost under load or downclock at idle ... reinstalling the driver fixes it ... very annoying problem ... I have it all the time every few days no matter which GPU BIOS I use (I have 3 to choose from).


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> I also noticed that the current nvidia drivers (all R300) sometimes lockup and refuse to boost under load or downclock at idle ... reinstalling the driver fixes it ... very annoying problem ... I have it all the time every few days no matter which GPU BIOS I use (I have 3 to choose from).


That sounds like your bios\OC settings... Downclock at idle - Its always done that, thats the slrt of kepler boost thing. Locking up under load - The card is pushing higher than it can be able to run.


----------



## Runamok81

This flavor of Galaxy 670 has the reference 680 PCB. Check this thread and notice that you can snag it for $338.99.

Can anyone that has scoured this thread tell me what are the odds are that we can flash a bios or otherwise improve the overclocking on this card?


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> That sounds like your bios\OC settings... Downclock at idle - Its always done that, thats the slrt of kepler boost thing. Locking up under load - The card is pushing higher than it can be able to run.


no OC, it does that at stock clocks as well (eventually, e.g. after a week). driver issues as far as I can see ...


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> no OC, it does that at stock clocks as well (eventually, e.g. after a week). driver issues as far as I can see ...


Well if its not OCd, why do you have three different BIOS defaults?

Drivers do not control your card speed, and your card locking up under load means it cant handle what speed it is set to, which is either done by a manual OC, or the factory settings.

Edit:
What card do you have? Your sig rig shows 570s, but this is for 670s.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> no OC, it does that at stock clocks as well (eventually, e.g. after a week). driver issues as far as I can see ...


Yeah bud i had the issue just happen to me the other day..

When i removed my 2nd gtx 680 to ship for RMA now the other one Idles at it's stock rated Mhz...

Im not worried about it right now.. when my other 680 gets back from rma ill address the issue.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Well if its not OCd, why do you have three different BIOS defaults?
> Drivers do not control your card speed, and your card locking up under load means it cant handle what speed it is set to, which is either done by a manual OC, or the factory settings.
> Edit:
> What card do you have? Your sig rig shows 570s, but this is for 670s.


stock/factory GPU BIOS, vendor updated BIOS and vmodded BIOS, all suffer from same issue.
sorry, my sig is outdated, will fix it soon. I have an EVGA GTX 670 reference card.

what do you mean the drivers do not control the card speed??? of course they do! you overclock it using a software app running in Windows environment which relies on the software driver to contact the hardware (which does the rest auto-magically) ... I haven't said anything about card locking up, only the core clock speeds get stuck at certain values (e.g. stock unboosted speed and it won't go down, sometimes also refusing to go up from there - no crashes or errors of any kind tho).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yeah bud i had the issue just happen to me the other day..
> When i removed my 2nd gtx 680 to ship for RMA now the other one Idles at it's stock rated Mhz...
> Im not worried about it right now.. when my other 680 gets back from rma ill address the issue.


There is plenty more people with same issue, at least in EVGA forums.
yeah, I'm not much worried about it either as the card runs fine ... it's just annoying ... and it ALWAYS go away after I re-install the nvidia driver. it could be a mix of issues (a conflict) between the driver vs GPU BIOS vs MB BIOS ... time will tell.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> stock/factory GPU BIOS, vendor updated BIOS and vmodded BIOS, all suffer from same issue.
> sorry, my sig is outdated, will fix it soon. I have an EVGA GTX 670 reference card.
> what do you mean the drivers do not control the card speed??? of course they do! you overclock it using a software app running in Windows environment which relies on the software driver to contact the hardware (which does the rest auto-magically) ... I haven't said anything about card locking up, only the core clock speeds get stuck at certain values (e.g. stock unboosted speed and it won't go down, sometimes also refusing to go up from there - no crashes or errors of any kind tho).


Well, what I meant by my previous statement is that the factory\stock speed is set by the factory BIOS from the manufacturer.

I realize a mistake I have made though; You said the driver was locking up. I read that as the card locking up under load. My bad!

Your situation sounds very odd....Maybe something to do with how the BIOS is talking with the drivers. I dont know.


----------



## frozen60

I flashed my gigabyte card but I cant go above 1230. The driver keeps crashing afterwards, is that normal?
MSI Afterburner says I'm at 1.212 volts


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frozen60*
> 
> I flashed my gigabyte card but I cant go above 1230. The driver keeps crashing afterwards, is that normal?
> MSI Afterburner says I'm at 1.212 volts


How high could you go before flashing the bios? Did you uninstall and reinstall the graphics drivers?


----------



## D2234

I am stuck at 1.21 in Precision (which is actually 1.23 I believe) if that helps.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2234*
> 
> I am stuck at 1.21 in Precision (which is actually 1.23 I believe) if that helps.


Stuck ? Its not enough ??


----------



## Runamok81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sidewaykill*
> 
> What BIOS should I use for the Galaxy GTX 670 GC (ref 680 editon). It uses a 680 PCB like the EVGA FTW, so I'm thinking the FTW BIOS? Am I right?


+1 same question. Did you ever get an answer sidewaykill?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> Take a look at the OP...


There are two versions of the Galaxy 670 GC with totally different PCBs.
The dual fan version has a custom PCB, the single fan version has the 680 PCB.
The OP does not specify which card that 670 GC BIOS is for.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xp0c*
> 
> It's the dual fan 670? 2gb or 4gb? The Galaxy PCB is totally different than the other 680/670 pcb's.
> This is the Modded Galaxy GTX 670 GC 2Gb Dual Fan
> 
> GGC670VM.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> If you mean this card then there is none made
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814162107&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-N82E16814162107-_-na-_-na&AID=11108778&PID=5535223


What steps need to be done to mod the BIOS of the Galaxy 670 GC with a single fan and the 680 PCB?


----------



## gaul

SORRY
but, which one is for GTX 670 REF ?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gaul*
> 
> SORRY
> but, which one is for GTX 670 REF ?


http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/d0114f3f27/REF670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-20-100
Enjoy !


----------



## frozen60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xp0c*
> 
> How high could you go before flashing the bios? Did you uninstall and reinstall the graphics drivers?


Yes, I did remove and reinstall drivers but I never tried any overclock during stock.


----------



## Skrumzy

So I finally took the 5 minutes it requires to flash the new bios and I just wanted to say THANK YOU. Now this is the card I expected out of the box. I would be lying to say I wasn't expecting to run with the lucky boys of 1300+ but I am more than satisfied with my results. +70 on the core and the same +700 on memory(1273Core/3703Mem). I was able to finally break 50 in heaven on ending FPS. Again thank you, now to see how she does in folding







.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Well, what I meant by my previous statement is that the factory\stock speed is set by the factory BIOS from the manufacturer.
> I realize a mistake I have made though; You said the driver was locking up. I read that as the card locking up under load. My bad!
> Your situation sounds very odd....Maybe something to do with how the BIOS is talking with the drivers. I dont know.


no probs bro ... it doesn't bother me much as problem happens mostly with beta drivers, it's less often happening on 301 whql (a restart usually fixes it and if not then driver re-installation does) ... I am patiently waiting for next WHQL driver hoping it fixes my issues.


----------



## Juggalo23451

why is the power target at 112% instead of 122 like in the original bio for a reference evga card?


----------



## feniks

update.

all right, I think I narrowed the failing downclocking issue down to one setting in Nvidia control panel - Maximum Performance (instead of default Adaptive). once I switch to max perf mode all works fine until reboot (I restart system rarely) and after reboot it becomes messed up and locked at 915MHz (no more downclocking). Issue happens to me on all R300 drivers and all compatible GPU BIOSes.

tecfreak, I have a question for you. is there any chance you could make a new vmodded BIOS for EVGA GTX 670 reference, just this time based on improved GPU BIOS revision 31 (instead of the one currently available based on revision 19)?

the reason is simple, I have just learned that rev19 BIOS causes either RSOD (as early as 15 secs into Scene #1 of Vantage) or complete system restart during 3dmark Vantage when GPU is overclocked ... pretty much same behavior as the one I experienced running current vmodded BIOS (v19) in Heaven3 while GPU is OCed.
The improved EVGA GPU BIOS (v31) is free of this problem thanks to more aggressive TDP management under load at a price of deeper core speed throttling when needed - it is rock solid stable tho, might be worth it!

you can download a copy of it from here (just dumped it off my EVGA 670 reference vanilla GPU flashed to updated BIOS, card p/n is 02G-P4-2670-KR):
http://www.mediafire.com/?dmvo427vombvjcs

Thank you in advance!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> why is the power target at 112% instead of 122 like in the original bio for a reference evga card?


because the baseline power is already increased


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> update.
> all right, I think I narrowed the failing downclocking issue down to one setting in Nvidia control panel - Maximum Performance (instead of default Adaptive). once I switch to max perf mode all works fine until reboot (I restart system rarely) and after reboot it becomes messed up and locked at 915MHz (no more downclocking). Issue happens to me on all R300 drivers and all compatible GPU BIOSes.
> tecfreak, I have a question for you. is there any chance you could make a new vmodded BIOS for EVGA GTX 670 reference, just this time based on improved GPU BIOS revision 31 (instead of the one currently available based on revision 19)?
> the reason is simple, I have just learned that rev19 BIOS causes either RSOD (as early as 15 secs into Scene #1 of Vantage) or complete system restart during 3dmark Vantage when GPU is overclocked ... pretty much same behavior as the one I experienced running current vmodded BIOS (v19) in Heaven3 while GPU is OCed.
> The improved EVGA GPU BIOS (v31) is free of this problem thanks to more aggressive TDP management under load at a price of deeper core speed throttling when needed - it is rock solid stable tho, might be worth it!
> you can download a copy of it from here (just dumped it off my EVGA 670 reference vanilla GPU flashed to updated BIOS, card p/n is 02G-P4-2670-KR):
> http://www.mediafire.com/?dmvo427vombvjcs
> Thank you in advance!


Hmm mine downclocks when im in SLI but not with a single card.. but meh i got an Antec 620 on mine and it still idles around 34c with out it downclocking.. but downclocked id be around 27c.


----------



## winkyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> update.
> all right, I think I narrowed the failing downclocking issue down to one setting in Nvidia control panel - Maximum Performance (instead of default Adaptive). once I switch to max perf mode all works fine until reboot (I restart system rarely) and after reboot it becomes messed up and locked at 915MHz (no more downclocking). Issue happens to me on all R300 drivers and all compatible GPU BIOSes.
> tecfreak, I have a question for you. is there any chance you could make a new vmodded BIOS for EVGA GTX 670 reference, just this time based on improved GPU BIOS revision 31 (instead of the one currently available based on revision 19)?
> the reason is simple, I have just learned that rev19 BIOS causes either RSOD (as early as 15 secs into Scene #1 of Vantage) or complete system restart during 3dmark Vantage when GPU is overclocked ... pretty much same behavior as the one I experienced running current vmodded BIOS (v19) in Heaven3 while GPU is OCed.
> The improved EVGA GPU BIOS (v31) is free of this problem thanks to more aggressive TDP management under load at a price of deeper core speed throttling when needed - it is rock solid stable tho, might be worth it!
> you can download a copy of it from here (just dumped it off my EVGA 670 reference vanilla GPU flashed to updated BIOS, card p/n is 02G-P4-2670-KR):
> http://www.mediafire.com/?dmvo427vombvjcs
> Thank you in advance!


I agree I have the same issues with the reference/EVGA vbios in 3dmark vantage


----------



## givmedew

Hi, all

I have a ASUS GTX 670 DirectCU II non top and I downloaded DCT670VP.ROM saved my current rom with firestorm then flashed according to the directions. After restart my card was recognized as standard vga graphics adapter and now no 3D apps work.

Anyone else have this issue?

edit
---
Also I did get a mismatch error in the firestorm flash utility and had to overide it. I figured this was the norm but now I am not sure. I am beginning to wish they had the TOP version in stock on amazon.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Hi, all
> I have a ASUS GTX 670 DirectCU II non top and I downloaded DCT670VP.ROM saved my current rom with firestorm then flashed according to the directions. After restart my card was recognized as standard vga graphics adapter and now no 3D apps work.
> Anyone else have this issue?
> edit
> ---
> Also I did get a mismatch error in the firestorm flash utility and had to overide it. I figured this was the norm but now I am not sure. I am beginning to wish they had the TOP version in stock on amazon.


That's normal You need to reinstall your drivers


----------



## sidewaykill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xp0c*
> 
> It's the dual fan 670? 2gb or 4gb? The Galaxy PCB is totally different than the other 680/670 pcb's.
> This is the Modded Galaxy GTX 670 GC 2Gb Dual Fan
> 
> GGC670VM.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> If you mean this card then there is none made
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814162107&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-N82E16814162107-_-na-_-na&AID=11108778&PID=5535223


That is the one I mean. It is very similar to the 670 FTW, so could I use that?


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Hi, all
> I have a ASUS GTX 670 DirectCU II non top and I downloaded DCT670VP.ROM saved my current rom with firestorm then flashed according to the directions. After restart my card was recognized as standard vga graphics adapter and now no 3D apps work.
> Anyone else have this issue?
> edit
> ---
> Also I did get a mismatch error in the firestorm flash utility and had to overide it. I figured this was the norm but now I am not sure. I am beginning to wish they had the TOP version in stock on amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> That's normal You need to reinstall your drivers
Click to expand...

Yeh just figured it out. Did the OP mention that?

One other question to anyone who has a DirectCU II what is your asic quality? Mine is 82.9 and I don't know if it has anything to do with it but I seem to have gotten a pretty ****ty sample.

Mine will not hit 1200MHz period. It is unstable at 1150 with the voltage unlocked and pushed all the way up. Without this voltage unlock the card was only geting to the 1050 and even then was somewhat problematic.

Also I have to increase the clock by 100 to get to 1145MHz boost clock which doesn't seem right because on Precision X it showed that it would have hit 1200MHz boost clock with out any +

What sucks even more is that because of all the people saying these things where as fast as a GTX680 I returned my 1280MHz capable EVGA Sig2 to get this. I am happy with the silent fan but the EVGA card spanked this card and got 20% more frames in everything.

Would this card do a lot better under water cooling? I was really expecting TOP performance and would have bought the TOP but cant find one.


----------



## General123

Yes i did put it in the op awhile ago.. and my aisc is 91.7% so it may, most with low AISC quality can't clock very well but who knows. And you would not get much if any more MHz since your cooler is so good. Ps sorry for the grammar on my phone with its annoying auto correct.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Yes i did put it in the op awoke ago.. and my aisc is 91.7% so it may, most with low can't clock very well but who knows. And you would not get much if any more MHz since your cooler is so good. Ps sorry for the grammar on my phone with its annoying auto correct.


Ok thanks...

The day before I bought this card someone said that the TOPs where not binned. After buying this card and seeing its performance I can not believe that the TOPs where not binned. They must have because this comes nowhere close to the TOPs performance.


----------



## Iruwen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> One other question to anyone who has a DirectCU II what is your asic quality? Mine is 82.9 and I don't know if it has anything to do with it but I seem to have gotten a pretty ****ty sample.


ASIC quality doesn't mean much, mine was 100 and it wasn't a good clocker. GPU-Z also doesn't state that, don't know who came up with that.
Quote:


> Mine will not hit 1200MHz period. It is unstable at 1150 with the voltage unlocked and pushed all the way up. Without this voltage unlock the card was only geting to the 1050 and even then was somewhat problematic.


95MHz would be a nice increase for just +37mV, it still would be a very, very bad card though. I somehow doubt that's correct.
Quote:


> Also I have to increase the clock by 100 to get to 1145MHz boost clock which doesn't seem right because on Precision X it showed that it would have hit 1200MHz boost clock with out any +


How should Precision X show what you _would_ have hit? Are you mixing up boost clock and "kepler boost"?
Quote:


> What sucks even more is that because of all the people saying these things where as fast as a GTX680 I returned my 1280MHz capable EVGA Sig2 to get this. I am happy with the silent fan but the EVGA card spanked this card and got 20% more frames in everything.


Of course only a decent clocking GTX 670 can be faster than a GTX 680 at stock speeds (whatever that means for that specific GTX 680).
Quote:


> Would this card do a lot better under water cooling? I was really expecting TOP performance and would have bought the TOP but cant find one.


Several people including me (EVGA GTX 670 FTW with aquagrafx block) reported that watercooling doesn't influence the clocks by a single MHz, except your card is running hotter than 70 degrees and starts to throttle.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Also I have to increase the clock by 100 to get to 1145MHz boost clock which doesn't seem right because on Precision X it showed that it would have hit 1200MHz boost clock with out any +
> 
> How should Precision X show what you _would_ have hit? Are you mixing up boost clock and "kepler boost"?


What I mean is that according to the OP and ocording to precision x as soon as you load this firmware the boost clock is set to 1200MHz. But mine will not boost past 1050 without giving it + clock.

That is why I am confused about that part. Shouldn't just with upping the voltage and power target it start boosting higher since the firmware itself is already set to 1200MHz


----------



## General123

Who ever told you tops are not binned is a liar, Asus openly says they are. You should be fine because of your great vrms but max out the voltage and power target to see If that helps the problem.


----------



## winkyeye

Hey General123, which drivers are you using? I looked at your 3dmark11 score and found that I had the same drivers at one point but I can't find it anymore...


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winkyeye*
> 
> Hey General123, which drivers are you using? I looked at your 3dmark11 score and found that I had the same drivers at one point but I can't find it anymore...


Here you go








http://downloads.guru3d.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-305.53-64-bit-download-2957.html


----------



## winkyeye

Awwww yea, finally broke 10k!


----------



## ivoryg37

Which bios would I need to use for an EVGA 670 SC 4gb?


----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Which bios would I need to use for an EVGA 670 SC 4gb?


It's in the OP. Did you even take the time to look?


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> It's in the OP. Did you even take the time to look?


Thats the first time that part was added. The "More of TeckFreaks helpful work and bios :" wasn't there when I check a few days ago


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Thats the first time that part was added. The "More of TeckFreaks helpful work and bios :" wasn't there when I check a few days ago


Its been there for almost 2 weeks


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> It's in the OP. Did you even take the time to look?


Chill pill. That bios doesn't have raised power. Wish it did though.


----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Chill pill. That bios doesn't have raised power. Wish it did though.


Didn't mean to come off as aggressive, although reading that back I realize that I was. Sorry


----------



## Renairy

I have a 680 ready to flash.... should i use the *nvflash* or the zotax *firestorm* program?


----------



## Iruwen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> I have a 680 ready to flash.... should i use the *nvflash* or the zotax *firestorm* program?


Firestorm is just a GUI for Windows nvflash. If you definitely want to be on the safe side use DOS nvflash - imo it's safe to flash under Windows 7 though, Windows ME times are over.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrumzy*
> 
> So I finally took the 5 minutes it requires to flash the new bios and I just wanted to say THANK YOU. Now this is the card I expected out of the box. I would be lying to say I wasn't expecting to run with the lucky boys of 1300+ but I am more than satisfied with my results. +70 on the core and the same +700 on memory(1273Core/3703Mem). I was able to finally break 50 in heaven on ending FPS. Again thank you, now to see how she does in folding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hey *Skrumzy*. May I ask please to which bios are you referring exactly? The ones *General123* posted? REF670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-20-100?


----------



## Vodkacooling

Does flashing the bios remove the boost feature? Is it possible to remove the boost feature? It pisses me off in DayZ/Arma II randomly my card will clock down to really low


----------



## Iruwen

Yeah it does, but it won't prevent your card from clocking down when it reaches the temperature threshold or power target.


----------



## SoulSlayerPT

I have a gygabyte gtx670 wf3 with F4 bios. I can get the core clock to 1200mhz, but sometimes the gpu hits 70ºC and throttles and my drivers crash (this playing guild wars 2).

Will the modded bios to 1.21V remove the temperature throttle? When the GPU throttles the voltage gets to 1.162 and the drivers crash because of this, i think.

When in the 1.21V bios the GPU throttles to [email protected]ºC?

Can i flash the modded bios with the zotac program @ windows or i have to go dos?

Thank You.


----------



## tsm106

Hmm. I tried the SC 4GB bios on my SC 4GB card and it was unstable, causing driver crash loops. Had to get medieval on it and force standard vga driver to flash back.


----------



## y2kcamaross

anyone have a bios for a 2gb reference 680 with the modified voltage and a raised power limit? Asked over on mvktech but didn't get a response


----------



## TDurden80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> anyone have a bios for a 2gb reference 680 with the modified voltage and a raised power limit? Asked over on mvktech but didn't get a response


I'd like to know the same thing.

I have an ASUS 2gb Reference 680. I tried flashing it using the reference 680 BIOS in the OP, it didn't work and now I'm wondering if this ROM in the OP is the actual reference BIOS and not a modded one. Can anyone clarify, is there a ROM in the OP that I can use?


----------



## loudlikenature

I've also picked up one of the Galaxy 670 (2GB) GC reference design cards with the 680 PCB/Cooler (Model #67NPH6DV5ZVX, identical to the EVGA 670 FTW). It would be awesome if we could get this bios unlocked too, I'm stuck at 1182mhz on the core. Memory O/C is 100% stable at +687 (7384mhz) though! Happy about that.









I've dumped the original factory bios and attached it to this post. Hopefully tecfreak can unlock this beast too!









galaxy670ftw.factory.bios.rom.zip 55k .zip file


----------



## emanoel_rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> update.
> all right, I think I narrowed the failing downclocking issue down to one setting in Nvidia control panel - Maximum Performance (instead of default Adaptive). once I switch to max perf mode all works fine until reboot (I restart system rarely) and after reboot it becomes messed up and locked at 915MHz (no more downclocking). Issue happens to me on all R300 drivers and all compatible GPU BIOSes.
> tecfreak, I have a question for you. is there any chance you could make a new vmodded BIOS for EVGA GTX 670 reference, just this time based on improved GPU BIOS revision 31 (instead of the one currently available based on revision 19)?
> the reason is simple, I have just learned that rev19 BIOS causes either RSOD (as early as 15 secs into Scene #1 of Vantage) or complete system restart during 3dmark Vantage when GPU is overclocked ... pretty much same behavior as the one I experienced running current vmodded BIOS (v19) in Heaven3 while GPU is OCed.
> The improved EVGA GPU BIOS (v31) is free of this problem thanks to more aggressive TDP management under load at a price of deeper core speed throttling when needed - it is rock solid stable tho, might be worth it!
> you can download a copy of it from here (just dumped it off my EVGA 670 reference vanilla GPU flashed to updated BIOS, card p/n is 02G-P4-2670-KR):
> http://www.mediafire.com/?dmvo427vombvjcs
> Thank you in advance!


Agree. I have same problem here in vantage with v19.


----------



## tecfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loudlikenature*
> 
> I've also picked up one of the Galaxy 670 (2GB) GC reference design cards with the 680 PCB/Cooler (Model #67NPH6DV5ZVX, identical to the EVGA 670 FTW). It would be awesome if we could get this bios unlocked too, I'm stuck at 1182mhz on the core. Memory O/C is 100% stable at +687 (7384mhz) though! Happy about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've dumped the original factory bios and attached it to this post. Hopefully tecfreak can unlock this beast too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> galaxy670ftw.factory.bios.rom.zip 55k .zip file


NP, but u have to wait till tomorrow.

@all EVGA GTX 670 owners

I need you to update, dump and upload the new bios' evga has released a couple days ago.
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1703680

I wasn't able to extract the bios rom from the "update.exe" executable so you have to flash it to your cards and dump/save it to get the bios rom file.
At now i have only the dumped rom for the EVGA GTX ref. model, so i need the roms for all the other cards listed on the evga site.


----------



## ashio83

Here you go tecfreak, cheers.

EVGA GTX 670 2Gb Reference updated 80.04.31.00.70 BIOS

http://www.mediafire.com/?cfbc464dd4qbdln


----------



## Iruwen

I'll do the FTW when I'm back home.


----------



## TDurden80

My 680 can nudge 1300mhz on stock voltage under water bench marking on 3Dmark 11 but stability becomes an issue in some games. Is there a ROM for the Asus reference GTX 680? I'd love to see if I can push it higher.


----------



## Iruwen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> @all EVGA GTX 670 owners
> 
> I need you to update, dump and upload the new bios' evga has released a couple days ago.
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1703680
> 
> I wasn't able to extract the bios rom from the "update.exe" executable so you have to flash it to your cards and dump/save it to get the bios rom file.
> At now i have only the dumped rom for the EVGA GTX ref. model, so i need the roms for all the other cards listed on the evga site.


Here's the new EVGA 670 FTW BIOS.

EVGA_670_FTW_80.04.31.00.72.zip 55k .zip file


----------



## feniks

nvm.


----------



## noobtuber

Hello guys.

First im completely new here and im German so my English isnt that good at all.

i followed the steps in the start post because i wanted to flash my 670 FTW. Everything worked and works fine, except one thing: my 3DMark11 Score is lower than before!

but first the main datas:

*Before the Flash:*

Maximum Boost: BF3 = 1250 Mhz | 3D Mark11= 1230 Mhz

*After the Flash:*

Maximum Boost: BF3 = 1293 MHz ( in every other Game too, it works fine!) 3D Mark11 = 1080 - 1180 Mhz

As you can see the new BIOS is much slower for me in 3D Mark11. i've tested 4 Drivers, now i use the 304.79 BETA which seems to work best.

So my main Problem and Question is, why does my 670 FTW Boost lower that before? Temps are pretty ok, always around 55 ° (idle ~ 32°)

hope you can help me and sorry for my English again


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> NP, but u have to wait till tomorrow.
> @all EVGA GTX 670 owners
> I need you to update, dump and upload the new bios' evga has released a couple days ago.
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1703680
> I wasn't able to extract the bios rom from the "update.exe" executable so you have to flash it to your cards and dump/save it to get the bios rom file.
> At now i have only the dumped rom for the EVGA GTX ref. model, so i need the roms for all the other cards listed on the evga site.


Here's the EVGA 670 4gb Superclocked:

EVGA_670_4GB_SUPERCLOCKED_80.04.31.00.70.rom.zip 55k .zip file


----------



## Iruwen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobtuber*
> 
> *Before the Flash:*
> 
> Maximum Boost: BF3 = 1250 Mhz | 3D Mark11= 1230 Mhz
> 
> *After the Flash:*
> 
> Maximum Boost: BF3 = 1293 MHz ( in every other Game too, it works fine!) 3D Mark11 = 1080 - 1180 Mhz


That's strange, should throttle other things too if it was a power problem. Anyway, did you check in Afterburner (or whatever you're using) that the target is actually correctly increased? Try Furmark, "Power, %" should be way beyond 100% (whatever you set as your Power Target).


----------



## noobtuber

hi









yes its really strange :/ i use EVGA Precision X for OC. Power target is set at 145 % (Maximum). That shouldn't be the problem









btw: ive tested and tested and i've seen: the more i reduce the Stock Clock (even if its in the minus area), the higher it boosts :O


----------



## loudlikenature

Awesome! thanks tecfreak. Can't wait to see what this card can do at higher voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> NP, but u have to wait till tomorrow.
> .


----------



## Iruwen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobtuber*
> 
> ive tested and tested and i've seen: the more i reduce the Stock Clock (even if its in the minus area), the higher it boosts :O


----------



## noobtuber

reducing the stock clock results in a higher boost :|

now understandable?


----------



## Iruwen

I got what you meant, your english is fine







Just never heard that before.


----------



## Outlawed

Wait, I was under the assumption that if you had reference cards you were SOL with unlocked voltages. Yet on the OP I see links to a reference 670 and 680 bios.

So is this legit? I hope it is because I am already getting nice clocks out of my reference. Since I am under water I know I can do better.


----------



## noobtuber

@Iruwen:

so is there ANYTHING you know what could cause the low Clock ?


----------



## PLAY911

Hi tecfreak could you please voltmod this bios for the GB gtx680 WF?

Thank you!

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B3qnd29Tlv7cdm1OQTVJR2VBZkE


----------



## Iruwen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobtuber*
> 
> @Iruwen:
> 
> so is there ANYTHING you know what could cause the low Clock ?


Actually no, did you flash the original modded BIOS from the start post or the second one, made by tecfreak? Are you sure you got the right BIOS at all?
Quote:


> EVGA GTX 670 FTW
> Version: 80.04.19.00.70
> FAN: 20% - 100%
> BP: 155W(100%) - 225W(145%) <- (seems to be a good stock board power setup)
> FTW670_VMOD_FAN-20-100.zip


----------



## noobtuber

OMG i think i used the first one called "EVGA_GTX670FTW_70_VOLT_12125" :O

is it posible that that causes the problems with the Clock speed ?









should i just flash the one you postet above and see whats happening ?

ok i tried the BIOS you posted, no the clock is always stable, but only around 1190







its really strange, in the last Test of 3D Mark11 (Combined Test) it Boost normally high, always 1260 Mhz.


----------



## Jam0r

I'd just like to confirm with noobtuber that I get the same results as him.

I have a KFA2 670 2GB reference card and if I flash it with a reference bios with unlocked voltage I get wild boost fluctuations in Heaven and 3DMark where as in BF3 it's perfectly stable.

It's nothing to do with temps as I run my card under water and the card never goes above 52 degrees ever.

Running the standard bios the card boosts fine in Heaven and 3DMark.

Is this something to do with the extra voltage being too much for the card to handle? The voltage doesn't adjust from what I can remember (running stock bios again now), it's just the boost clock. Has gone down to 1152 before and lower, then back up to 1260 over and over.

I've tried all settings in Afterburner, power slider does nothing to sort this.

I've tried the modded ref bios, the EVGA ref bios and the WF bios and they all do the same there or there abouts.


----------



## noobtuber

ok i tried +50 MHz Core and now i get 1262 Mhz in 3D Mark 11 without any spikes or slowdowns. Is a Graphicsscore of 10604 ok ?


----------



## Iruwen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobtuber*
> 
> ok i tried +50 MHz Core and now i get 1262 Mhz


Yeah, you have to increase the maximum boost clock by increasing the core clock of course









@Jam0r, did you try the BIOS modded by tecfreak, see my post above? This works fine for me and seems to have solved the problem for noobtuber too. Only thing you'll notice is that the clocks shown in GPU-Z are reversed.


----------



## Jam0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iruwen*
> 
> Yeah, you have to increase the maximum boost clock by increasing the core clock of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Jam0r, did you try the BIOS modded by tecfreak, see my post above? This works fine for me and seems to have solved the problem for noobtuber too. Only thing you'll notice is that the clocks shown in GPU-Z are reversed.


I'll try it when I get home Iruwen but doesn't the windford have 6pin and 8pin power connections compared to the standard 6pin and 6pin I have? Will that make a difference to power load?


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobtuber*
> 
> ok i tried +50 MHz Core and now i get 1262 Mhz in 3D Mark 11 without any spikes or slowdowns. Is a Graphicsscore of 10604 ok ?


Run 3DMark11 again and select streatched instead of centered. You will score higher. @ your clocks you should be hitting 11k. I hit 11,692 @ 1273MHz with a ref Zotac.


----------



## Iruwen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jam0r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Iruwen*
> 
> Yeah, you have to increase the maximum boost clock by increasing the core clock of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Jam0r, did you try the BIOS modded by tecfreak, see my post above? This works fine for me and seems to have solved the problem for noobtuber too. Only thing you'll notice is that the clocks shown in GPU-Z are reversed.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try it when I get home Iruwen but doesn't the windford have 6pin and 8pin power connections compared to the standard 6pin and 6pin I have? Will that make a difference to power load?
Click to expand...

Ups sorry, forget what I said I missed that you don't have a EVGA FTW, BAD ADVICE. Just saw that you had the same problem as him.


----------



## noobtuber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel*
> 
> Run 3DMark11 again and select streatched instead of centered. You will score higher. @ your clocks you should be hitting 11k. I hit 11,692 @ 1273MHz with a ref Zotac.


hhhm ****, i really hoped that would help







no, im getting the same score as always :/


----------



## noobtuber

so, this is my best score until now:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4264617

is it okay? i cant understand how you can beat the 11k with only 10 Mhz higher Boost. :O


----------



## TDurden80

Iruwen firstly thank you for all your input in this thread, you're helping out a lot of people.

I've asked this question a couple of times in this thread but I'm not getting any responses so apologies to everyone for sounding like a broken record but I don't know where else to ask for advice.

I have an ASUS GTX 680 2GD5 reference card, is there a modded BIOS available?


----------



## spinejam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobtuber*
> 
> so, this is my best score until now:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4264617
> is it okay? i cant understand how you can beat the 11k with only 10 Mhz higher Boost. :O


Your score looks fine -- here are my two Tops on a 4.8Ghz 2600k:


----------



## noobtuber

thats another problem at my site :/ my physics score is way to low, i should easily get ~10600 Physics Points (like you), but i only get around 9400.
i dont know why, i've tried everything. from starting the 32 Bit Version of 3DMark11, disable HyperThreading to changing any other BIOS settings. nothing helped









another thing:

can anyone of you explain me what the difference between the GTX670 FTW BIOS in the startpost and the BIOS from tecfreak is? which should i use?


----------



## Iruwen

Actually they're both in the startpost, tecfreak reduced the default boost clock from ~1290 to ~1200MHz iirc.
The physics score is influenced by the memory clock.


----------



## noobtuber

okay thx









yep i only have 1333 RAM OC to 1600, works fine. do you think i could set the RAM voltage to 1,65 V to reach 1866? i heard 1,65 is deadly for Sandy Bridge :/


----------



## Outlawed

Yes or no. Possible on reference cards?


----------



## broken pixel

If I change the scaling I score higher numbers. Weirdness???


----------



## noobtuber

lol FUGG!

i just got the 1293 in 3DMark11! but only for 2 test, i had really bad artefacts







fuuuuu now it runs ar 1150 mhz again...









omg its so annoying what the hell am i doing wrong ??!


----------



## winkyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobtuber*
> 
> lol FUGG!
> i just got the 1293 in 3DMark11! but only for 2 test, i had really bad artefacts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuuuuu now it runs ar 1150 mhz again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg its so annoying what the hell am i doing wrong ??!


I have the same problem with my reference card. I initially was able to get up to 1260 but now it won't even work for 1220...


----------



## noobtuber

really funny that my original standart BIOS worked great with constantly 1260 MHz in BF3 AND in Benches... :/


----------



## winkyeye

I used to be able to go up to 1225 on the original reference bios and now I can't even get it to be stable at those clocks anymore when I flash back...


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winkyeye*
> 
> I used to be able to go up to 1225 on the original reference bios and now I can't even get it to be stable at those clocks anymore when I flash back...


Did I under stand you? You flashed your reference GTX 680 with the voltage unlocked BIOS, then re-flashed back and now are no longer stable where you once were?

Which 680 do you have? Did you get higher over clocks with the BIOS flash?

On a side note: I see your new to OCN. Welcome aboard.







When you get the chance feel free to fill our your rig in your profile 'edit system'. It helps other OCN members help you when they know what you have.

Back to topic....I have a reference EVGA 680 and was wondering if any one has had any success with higher stable OC using the flash.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winkyeye*
> 
> I used to be able to go up to 1225 on the original reference bios and now I can't even get it to be stable at those clocks anymore when I flash back...


How long have you had the bios on your card? I have still had mine since release and am still stable at old clocks maxs @ old bios.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Back to topic....I have a reference EVGA 680 and was wondering if any one has had any success with higher stable OC using the flash.


So far no one has reported it as "Did nothing for my card". You should get a good 20mhz at LEAST and average is around 30-50.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Did I under stand you? You flashed your reference GTX 680 with the voltage unlocked BIOS, then re-flashed back and now are no longer stable where you once were?
> Which 680 do you have? Did you get higher over clocks with the BIOS flash?
> On a side note: I see your new to OCN. Welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you get the chance feel free to fill our your rig in your profile 'edit system'. It helps other OCN members help you when they know what you have.
> Back to topic....I have a reference EVGA 680 and was wondering if any one has had any success with higher stable OC using the flash.


You will easily get another ~3-5% over your current clocks.
If 1222 MHz is currently your max stable. 1258-1280 MHz might be attainable for you after the flash.
I tried the BIOS it netted me 3% over my max stock BIOS overclock but unfortunately I didn't gain anything on the memory OC.
You will also might get a 100% fan unlock which might sound like a jet engine but it is good to keep temps below 70 C for Benchmarking







.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> You will easily get another ~3-5% over your current clocks.
> If 1222 MHz is currently your max stable. 1258-1280 MHz might be attainable for you after the flash.
> I tried the BIOS it netted me 3% over my max stock BIOS overclock but unfortunately I didn't gain anything on the memory OC.
> You will also might get a 100% fan unlock which might sound like a jet engine but it is good to keep temps below 70 C for Benchmarking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


With my modded bios I dont get any throttling at 70C or 80C(I tired with heaven open and fans at 30%) and you don't gain a memory overclock because it only increases core voltage


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> With my modded bios I dont get any throttling at 70C or 80C(I tired with heaven open and fans at 30%) and you don't gain a memory overclock because it only increases core voltage


You have alot of gut to leave the fan at 30% lol. My max temp was 95 C on stock settings because I was idiot to remove the tick on Auto setting in EVGA Precision.
And what BIOS that are you talking about? Is that one that tecfreak uploaded or a new one?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> You have alot of gut to leave the fan at 30% lol. My max temp was 95 C on stock settings because I was idiot to remove the tick on Auto setting in EVGA Precision.
> And what BIOS that are you talking about? Is that one that tecfreak uploaded or a new one?


I was watching VERY close,







. I am using Tekfreaks at the moment, but it was the same thing with Salitus bios.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I was watching VERY close,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I am using Tekfreaks at the moment, but it was the same thing with Salitus bios.


Ah ok. Thanks for the info though. I didn't know that the card don't throttle anymore with the new BIOS.
It is good now at least to get constant results. Driver 306.2 is very annoying to me.
It seems Nvidia optimized GPU detection which increased the load and now temps climb pretty fast to 70 c in heaven benchmark at only 80% fan.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Ah ok. Thanks for the info though. I didn't know that the card don't throttle anymore with the new BIOS.
> It is good now at least to get constant results. Driver 306.2 is very annoying to me.
> It seems Nvidia optimized GPU detection which increased the load and now temps climb pretty fast to 70 c in heaven benchmark at only 80% fan.


No problem. I can not confirm on all cards of course but it should be across the field. Yeah the drivers are getting better and better, it makes me happy







. Its not necessarily bad that this is happening.


----------



## winkyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Did I under stand you? You flashed your reference GTX 680 with the voltage unlocked BIOS, then re-flashed back and now are no longer stable where you once were?
> Which 680 do you have? Did you get higher over clocks with the BIOS flash?
> On a side note: I see your new to OCN. Welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you get the chance feel free to fill our your rig in your profile 'edit system'. It helps other OCN members help you when they know what you have.
> Back to topic....I have a reference EVGA 680 and was wondering if any one has had any success with higher stable OC using the flash.


Sorry I have a GTX 670. And that is correct. My clocks are a bit higher but only by like 5MHz compared to the original BIOS. When I tried flashing back to my stock BIOS it is no longer stable at the max overclock I used to get with the original BIOS.

@General, I've only had the BIOS for a bit longer than a week.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winkyeye*
> 
> Sorry I have a GTX 670. And that is correct. My clocks are a bit higher but only by like 5MHz compared to the original BIOS. When I tried flashing back to my stock BIOS it is no longer stable at the max overclock I used to get with the original BIOS.
> @General, I've only had the BIOS for a bit longer than a week.


No apologies needed.

That doesn't sound so good. I wonder if the overvoltage caused some degradation? Have you tried reinstalling 301.42 driver? Worth a shot. See if that doesn't clear up the stability issue.


----------



## ohhgourami

Just OCed my GB Windforce GTX 670 to a stable 1372 mhz BUT got lower benchmark score than what I previously had at (1335mhz) at stock voltage.

Looks like I'll be keeping it at stock voltage.

UPDATE: Actually I realized the benchmarks I'm getting are lower than the ones I ran 3 months ago (3 fps and 100 points less). Could this be from degradation since I leave my card at the highest stable OC all the time? However I did change the 3D settings in the "Nvidia control panel" so maybe that would affect it? Anyone got any idea? I'll probably rerun the bench tomorrow.


----------



## noobtuber

thats the problem of few of us..

guys i think i sloved the problem. i just turned the power saving mode in the driver to "prefer maximum performance". now it runs at stable boost


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobtuber*
> 
> thats the problem of few of us..
> guys i think i sloved the problem. i just turned the power saving mode in the driver to "prefer maximum performance". now it runs at stable boost


Good job.







This requires repeating. Hope it works for the others who've had stability issues with less over clock after the flash.

'Prefer Maximum Performance' is always on for me.


----------



## ohhgourami

Update again: Apparently the driver settings do make a difference in heaven bench scores. Looks like my card hasn't shown any signs of degradation. I'll flash bios again and OC back to 1372mhz!









Sadly, I only get 25 more mhz from the increased voltage though. I'll keep retesting to make sure if that's really the [stable] limit


----------



## noobtuber

ok now i know how to get a stable and high boost. but the problem is that it doesn't work with 1293 Mhz... :/ i have to clock it down to around 1270 to get it stable :/ a + of 15 Mhz ...not very much for a Volt Mod


----------



## shremi

Guys i need a little help here...

I recently switched motherboards and i had the moded bios working perfectly .... I did a fresh install of windows .

But whenever i run heaven i get a score of 20fps on my gtx 670 FTW usually i had 52 with this bios. The card is not downclocking and i can see the core and memory in a flat consistent line .The only weird thing is that the cards power never goes avobe 100% when usually on my last rig and the test rig was really above 100%

I have turned off vsync ... I even drained my loop and took the card out test it in another rig and was working perfectly i am lost here any help would be appreciated.

Btw its not only the score whenever i run heaven loos really bad.


----------



## noobtuber

wait...do i have to set the voltages manually to 1.23 V ? maybe thats a reason for the freezes and crashes at only 1293 Mhz..


----------



## Jam0r

can anyone adjust the voltage on this bios please?

You can leave the fan speed as it is as it's under water

http://www.steve-morris.co.uk/backup.rom


----------



## winkyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Update again: Apparently the driver settings do make a difference in heaven bench scores. Looks like my card hasn't shown any signs of degradation. I'll flash bios again and OC back to 1372mhz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I only get 25 more mhz from the increased voltage though. I'll keep retesting to make sure if that's really the [stable] limit


When I set my drivers to maximal performance, I have more stability issues... Same goes for increasing Power Limit over 100%...

Also what drivers are you guys using?


----------



## PLAY911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PLAY911*
> 
> Hi tecfreak could you please voltmod this bios for the GB gtx680 WF?
> Thank you!
> https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B3qnd29Tlv7cdm1OQTVJR2VBZkE


Please can you help me with this¿

thank you!


----------



## noobtuber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winkyeye*
> 
> When I set my drivers to maximal performance, I have more stability issues... Same goes for increasing Power Limit over 100%...
> Also what drivers are you guys using?


dude, i think we're problem brothers...


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobtuber*
> 
> wait...do i have to set the voltages manually to 1.23 V ? maybe thats a reason for the freezes and crashes at only 1293 Mhz..


No, it does it automatically.
@ ohhgourami I never one thought it was degrading if you only had it for about a week







that should be for all people by the way that are worried about this.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winkyeye*
> 
> When I set my drivers to maximal performance, I have more stability issues... Same goes for increasing Power Limit over 100%...
> Also what drivers are you guys using?


Just using the driver Nvidia provided. Right click on desktop and you'll see it. Maximum performance, AA, and those other options don't seem to lower my stability, just frames. I could sacrifice 3 frames if it looks better!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> @ ohhgourami I never one thought it was degrading if you only had it for about a week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that should be for all people by the way that are worried about this.


I just forgot I had changed my driver settings so I got lower frames than usual. Apparently, pushing my card to the limit at stock voltage has no negative effects so I'll flash the bios to increase voltage too, even if its for a few mhz.


----------



## shremi

Ineed to test something out can anyone upload their Gtx 670 FTW original bios please ???

Thanks

Shremi


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Ineed to test something out can anyone upload their Gtx 670 FTW original bios please ???
> Thanks
> Shremi


http://www.mediafire.com/?1gxwy4k0nffjy8f


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?1gxwy4k0nffjy8f


Thanks Man + REP

I rellay need some advice here to find out if my motherboard or my gpu is the problem .

1. If i plug my card on the first @ x 16 some really weird things happen in heaven and in 3dmark.
2.- If i plug mu card on the second slot @ x 8 My card runs absolutely fine.

No matter what bios it is the same.

3.- My friend lend me for a while his FTW and guess what his card runs perfectly in both slots.

I am starting to think that i am going to RMA both the card and the motherboard . Unless someone can explain to me here what the f**ck is going on.

Thanks

Shremi


----------



## un-nefer

Hi,

I noticed the thread title has changed to include the GTX680 cards now and thought I'd attach some GTX680 firmwares for you to include in the OP









The modded firmwares were done over at mvktech by Saltius and tecfreak. Could only add hotfile links (will only last 90 days) - sorry.

Note: As with all forms of modding and flashing, there is a risk of damage and failure of your property. If you choose to download and/or use any of the linked modded firmwares, you take sole responsibility for your own actions and any damage that may occur to your property by flashing the linked firmware. I am not forcing anyone to download or flash the linked firmware - it is solely your choice if you want to do that.

Added Note: Flashing a firmware that is not specifically for your gfx card is your choice - I would not suggest it, since there are modded firmwares available for almost all GTX680's. If you do and it works, great, but if it bricks your gfx card, then that was a choice you made.

Added Note 2: Always perform a virus/malware scan of anything you download from the internet









And as arizonian put it so succinctly:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> _If your not able to financially replace your GPU then you might want to rethink your hobby_.


With that said, here they are - some modded GTX680 firmwares (I'll include more when I have some more time):

*Palit GTX680 JetStream 2GB*

Stock firmware
Modded firmware
Voltage unlocked to a max of 1.2125V
Dynamic clock table changed and gpu-clock set to 1202MHz
Fan speed range changed to 30%-100%


*EVGA GTX680 SuperClock*

Modded firmware
GPU Clock - 1111
Boost Clock - 1176
Memory - 1700
Power target - 150%
Fan Speed - 0% to 100%

*EVGA GTX680 SuperClock*

Modded firmware
Voltage unlocked to a max of 1.2125V

*EVGA GTX680 FTW*

Modded firmware
Voltage unlocked to a max of 1.2125V
Dynamic clock table changed and gpu-clock set to 1202MHz
Fan speed range changed to 20%-100%

*ASUS GTX680 DCII Top*

Stock firmware
Modded firmware
Voltage unlocked to a max of 1.2125V

*Zotac GTX 680 4GB (6+6pin)*

Stock firmware
Modded firmware
GPU-Clock: 1202
MEM-Clock: untouched
Power target - 132% (225W)
FAN: 30%-100%


There are more GTX670 and GTX680 firmwares in the thread over at MVKTech (HERE).


----------



## General123

Thank you I just recently added the "680" so it could be more universal. Thanks again needed this ^^ + Rep


----------



## Warrior1986

I've got a Gigabyte 670 under water that I want to try this with. Just have a few questions.

1 - Can I use the Gigabyte [email protected] program to do the backup of the original BIOS and flash of the modded one, or does it have to be with the Zotac Firestorm program?
2 - Because it says that the modded BIOS has a 1202 stock boost, does this mean I need to set the Clock offset in Precision-X to a negative number to start with just to be safe? I've got my card at GPU clock offset +98 (which puts my boost at 1157). I could keep going, but I figured it was a waste of time when I'm limited to the 1.175V.
3 - After the flash, when I open Precision-X I should be able to set Power target to 125% (instead of my current max of 111%) and voltage to 1.213V under the Voltage Tuner, correct?


----------



## ohhgourami

1372mhz isn't stable for me even though I get no artifacts in Heaven bench. Guess I'm going back to stock voltage @ 1350mhz.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> I've got a Gigabyte 670 under water that I want to try this with. Just have a few questions.
> 1 - Can I use the Gigabyte [email protected] program to do the backup of the original BIOS and flash of the modded one, or does it have to be with the Zotac Firestorm program?
> 2 - Because it says that the modded BIOS has a 1202 stock boost, does this mean I need to set the Clock offset in Precision-X to a negative number to start with just to be safe? I've got my card at GPU clock offset +98 (which puts my boost at 1157). I could keep going, but I figured it was a waste of time when I'm limited to the 1.175V.
> 3 - After the flash, when I open Precision-X I should be able to set Power target to 125% (instead of my current max of 111%) and voltage to 1.213V under the Voltage Tuner, correct?


1 - You can use either.
2 - Most likely yes, but nothing can go "wrong" if its overclocked to high the drivers will just crash.
3 - Yes you can but changing the voltage is pointless if maxes out by default.


----------



## winkyeye

If I have a nvidia reference card, can I flash it with the reference MSI card's BIOS?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winkyeye*
> 
> If I have a nvidia reference card, can I flash it with the reference MSI card's BIOS?


Or you can just use the reference bios








http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/d0114f3f27/REF670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-20-100


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> 1 - You can use either.
> 2 - Most likely yes, but nothing can go "wrong" if its overclocked to high the drivers will just crash.
> 3 - Yes you can but changing the voltage is pointless if maxes out by default.


Great, thank you. So the 1.213V will be the default? Also, that's what I meant by wrong i.e. either the drivers crash or it freezes up. But I will assume that it should run no problem at the default settings of the modded bios.


----------



## winkyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Or you can just use the reference bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/d0114f3f27/REF670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-20-100


Do you think there would be any difference in stability across the BIOS's for reference cards?


----------



## noobtuber

general question: is there any chance to get a BIOS with higher VOltage? is 1.213 the absolut maximum?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winkyeye*
> 
> Do you think there would be any difference in stability across the BIOS's for reference cards?


They are all the same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobtuber*
> 
> general question: is there any chance to get a BIOS with higher VOltage? is 1.213 the absolut maximum?


Sure, with a soldering iron. But with bios alone, no. 1.23 is the max for our cards with out hard modding.


----------



## noobtuber

**** .

omg this must be a ******* joke, flashed BIOS and only 1270 MHz stable -.-


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobtuber*
> 
> **** .
> omg this must be a ******* joke, flashed BIOS and only 1270 MHz stable -.-


What was your old max?


----------



## noobtuber

around 1250 :/ you know my problem with the low boost? well in BF3 it works fine with the fully 1293 Mhz, but it crashes very often, so i have to set it down to around 1270.


----------



## Balsagna

Can someone link me a reference EVGA GTX 680 bios with the upped voltage? I want to see if I can get my 2nd GTX 680 stable at 1300 as well or 1275 atleast. That also means I can push my 1300mhz GTX 680 to a little higher


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobtuber*
> 
> around 1250 :/ you know my problem with the low boost? well in BF3 it works fine with the fully 1293 Mhz, but it crashes very often, so i have to set it down to around 1270.


BF3 is very stressful, more even then heaven. I can play is at 1300, and my heaven max is 1320. There is really no gain from 1270 to 1293 so its not bad at all man


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Can someone link me a reference EVGA GTX 680 bios with the upped voltage? I want to see if I can get my 2nd GTX 680 stable at 1300 as well or 1275 atleast. That also means I can push my 1300mhz GTX 680 to a little higher


If you can clock that high you can pick a FTW or superclock bios it will work fine.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobtuber*
> 
> around 1250 :/ you know my problem with the low boost? well in BF3 it works fine with the fully 1293 Mhz, but it crashes very often, so i have to set it down to around 1270.


If your crashing often then it's not stable. You can be stable in benchmarks like Heaven or 3DMark11 but not games.

Personally I don't think it's worth flashing your card and only getting 20 MHz extra on the Core Clock. You might as well go back to default BIOS because that 1250 MHz Core is actually nice IMO.







That's just me though because that might be only translating into 1-2 FPS more.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> If you can clock that high you can pick a FTW or superclock bios it will work fine.


Where do I grab them at? I keep asking and then keep forgetting. It'd take forever to go through the thread finding them all. I also need a Bios flasher, right? I think I heard of one from Zotac Firestorm or what not


----------



## Iruwen

There are lot of BIOSs over at mvktech: http://www.mvktech.net/component/option,com_joomlaboard/Itemid,34/func,view/id,63576/catid,10/limit,10/limitstart,0/
Just gotta find one that works for your card (some reference BIOS). Voltmodding starts somewhere around page 50. Isn't the GTX 680 FTW one linked here a reference design too (unlike the 670 FTW)?


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Thanks Man + REP
> I rellay need some advice here to find out if my motherboard or my gpu is the problem .
> 1. If i plug my card on the first @ x 16 some really weird things happen in heaven and in 3dmark.
> 2.- If i plug mu card on the second slot @ x 8 My card runs absolutely fine.
> No matter what bios it is the same.
> 3.- My friend lend me for a while his FTW and guess what his card runs perfectly in both slots.
> I am starting to think that i am going to RMA both the card and the motherboard . Unless someone can explain to me here what the f**ck is going on.
> Thanks
> Shremi


Anyone ????

Please i only have 2 more days to make a decision to return the GPU or the motherboard or both.


----------



## winkyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobtuber*
> 
> around 1250 :/ you know my problem with the low boost? well in BF3 it works fine with the fully 1293 Mhz, but it crashes very often, so i have to set it down to around 1270.


Better than my card, I can't go above 1230 either way. I went from 1225 to 1230


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Anyone ????
> Please i only have 2 more days to make a decision to return the GPU or the motherboard or both.


that sounds weird. If you have the ability to, return motherboard and test, then same day or next day, return gpu and test. Sounds like the gpu somehow though.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> that sounds weird. If you have the ability to, return motherboard and test, then same day or next day, return gpu and test. Sounds like the gpu somehow though.


Thanks for replying man.

I have made another test ....

The only difference is that this motherboard isn't PCI-E 3.0 and on the first slot i can run heaven perfectly fine at 1215mhz which is my max boost my scores are 39 fps when i usually get 47-48 i dont know if PCI-E 3.0 has something to do with it.

So now i am even more lost and really dont know what to do

Any suggestions ????


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Anyone ????
> Please i only have 2 more days to make a decision to return the GPU or the motherboard or both.


Sounds like it's the card -- If you put in another card and everything works just fine. If all else fails send both back....

EDIT:

For one, remove your overclock that could also be an issue. If you have 0 issues with a stock card, it's nothing but your overclock with issues.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Where do I grab them at? I keep asking and then keep forgetting. It'd take forever to go through the thread finding them all. I also need a Bios flasher, right? I think I heard of one from Zotac Firestorm or what not


You cant see them in the OP?








This is quoted from the OP take your pick and the just use Firestorm it is also in the OP, "Flashing guide"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> *
> 680 bios'
> Palit GTX680 JetStream 2GB*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stock firmware*
> *Modded firmware*
> *Voltage unlocked to a max of 1.2125V*
> *Dynamic clock table changed and gpu-clock set to 1202MHz*
> *Fan speed range changed to 30%-100%*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EVGA GTX680 SuperClock*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modded firmware
> GPU Clock - 1111
> Boost Clock - 1176
> Memory - 1700
> Power target - 150%
> Fan Speed - 0% to 100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EVGA GTX680 SuperClock*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modded firmware
> Voltage unlocked to a max of 1.2125V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EVGA GTX680 FTW*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modded firmware
> Voltage unlocked to a max of 1.2125V
> Dynamic clock table changed and gpu-clock set to 1202MHz
> Fan speed range changed to 20%-100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ASUS GTX680 DCII Top*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock firmware
> Modded firmware
> Voltage unlocked to a max of 1.2125V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zotac GTX 680 4GB (6+6pin)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock firmware
> Modded firmware
> GPU-Clock: 1202
> MEM-Clock: untouched
> Power target - 132% (225W)
> FAN: 30%-100%


----------



## Mdkozon

I have a Gigabyte 670 windforce would it be ok if I used the bios of "EVGA FTW Bios" ?

I already tried the Gb bios on here works fine, but the FTW has a higher boost lmk thanks....


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Sounds like it's the card -- If you put in another card and everything works just fine. If all else fails send both back....
> EDIT:
> For one, remove your overclock that could also be an issue. If you have 0 issues with a stock card, it's nothing but your overclock with issues.


Yeah i have no overclock.... its basically at stock settings.

I have tested the card with another rig and now i have even more problems deciding what is giving me the problem

I think i am returning both and get new ones of everything. Sucks because my FTW could reach the 1300mhz hopefully the next one will be as good


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mdkozon*
> 
> I have a Gigabyte 670 windforce would it be ok if I used the bios of "EVGA FTW Bios" ?
> I already tried the Gb bios on here works fine, but the FTW has a higher boost lmk thanks....


I would not do it.


----------



## Mdkozon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I would not do it.


Alright, thanks for the info









Happy with 1275


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mdkozon*
> 
> Alright, thanks for the info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy with 1275


Thats a fine clock. And more boost would not help, if your card can only do 1275 modded it would do it on any modded bios.


----------



## Balsagna

Thanks for the help, General

But I installed Firestorm and downloaded the bios and saved my bios as well. Sadly, I can't update it using Firestorm. All I see is "FAIL" and same with startup stuff with Firestorm -- It's in broken English lol

I unisntalled it and will try to reinstall it again and see what happens. So far I only have 1 GTX 680 in the computer and once I get that one flashed, I'll do it to the other.

EDIT: I also can't save the bios through firestorm. I just did it through the GPU-Z download you had linked in the OP


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> TSadly, I can't update it using Firestorm. All I see is "FAIL" and same with startup stuff with Firestorm -- It's in broken English lol
> I unisntalled it and will try to reinstall it again and see what happens. So far I only have 1 GTX 680 in the computer and once I get that one flashed, I'll do it to the other.


Use nvflash to flash the bios. It is not hard to use and will allow you to flash as many gfx cards as you have installed in your PC.

Just make sure your rig is stable before you flash the firmware - you do not want the rig crashing/bsod in the middle of a flash.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer*
> 
> Use nvflash to flash the bios. It is not hard to use and will allow you to flash as many gfx cards as you have installed in your PC.
> Just make sure your rig is stable before you flash the firmware - you do not want the rig crashing/bsod in the middle of a flash.


I honestly don't have a flash drive







else that's what I would be using.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> I honestly don't have a flash drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> else that's what I would be using.


You don't need a flash drive. I used the Gigabyte [email protected] utility and seems to work fine. I think some have reported it not working though.


----------



## SaucedtC

Anyone know how to remove the BIOS unlock? I keep crashing in Heaven with default settings on my 670 FTW


----------



## winkyeye

This is really frustrating, I can't even hit 1200 boost anymore regardless of which BIOS I use now...


----------



## Iruwen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *un-nefer*
> 
> Use nvflash to flash the bios. It is not hard to use and will allow you to flash as many gfx cards as you have installed in your PC.
> Just make sure your rig is stable before you flash the firmware - you do not want the rig crashing/bsod in the middle of a flash.
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly don't have a flash drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> else that's what I would be using.
Click to expand...

Firestorm is, among other functions, just a GUI to nvflash for Windows. Search in the program dir, you'll find nvflash there.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iruwen*
> 
> Firestorm is, among other functions, just a GUI to nvflash for Windows. Search in the program dir, you'll find nvflash there.


But I don't have a flash drive. I will try @Bios next

Does MSI have a tool by some means


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> But I don't have a flash drive. I will try @Bios next
> Does MSI have a tool by some means


You don't need a flash drive.

Download firestorm here.
http://www.mediafire.com/?76z6cfr5d2y7h77
It installs in Chinese, but the program is english though. lol

Run as administrator.
Save your bios, and flash the new one.
It takes less than a minute.
Reboot, and reinstall graphics driver when done.


----------



## spinejam

Firestorm works well, but I usually Flash in a Win7 DOS box:

Make a folder "nvflash" on desktop and extract most recent version of nvflash into it (should be 3 files: nvflash, nvflsh32.sys, and nvflsh64.sys)

Now copy / paste all of your bios' into the nvflash folder (including your original backup.rom)

Open Command Prompt (DOS box)

Type "CD Desktop" --- hit Enter

Type "nvflash" --- hit Enter

Type "nvflash.exe -4 -5 -6 bios.rom" --- bios.rom is the name of your specific bios that you are flashing. --- hit Enter

Follow the prompts.

Restart.


----------



## winkyeye

guys so no matter which BIOS I use, I always get a huge spike in power % which leads to a crash. EVGA precision X shows this in the graphs.



any suggestions?


----------



## spinejam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winkyeye*
> 
> guys so no matter which BIOS I use, I always get a huge spike in power % which leads to a crash. EVGA precision X shows this in the graphs.
> 
> any suggestions?


It looks like your max voltage = 1.162

Have you seen it hit 1.21 while testing?


----------



## winkyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinejam*
> 
> It looks like your max voltage = 1.162
> 
> Have you seen it hit 1.21 while testing?


That is with the stock BIOS. I can't really capture what happens with the vmodded B IOS since the drivers don't usually recover after crashing.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xp0c*
> 
> You don't need a flash drive.
> Download firestorm here.
> http://www.mediafire.com/?76z6cfr5d2y7h77
> It installs in Chinese, but the program is english though. lol
> Run as administrator.
> Save your bios, and flash the new one.
> It takes less than a minute.
> Reboot, and reinstall graphics driver when done.


Done that. All I get out of the program is FAIL and nothing happens.


----------



## ohhgourami

Reverted back to my stock bios and had a red screen today. Never had this happen to me before!


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Reverted back to my stock bios and had a red screen today. Never had this happen to me before!


For me, it seems to only happen if I try and push a custom resolution that is not supported by my monitor.


----------



## winkyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Reverted back to my stock bios and had a red screen today. Never had this happen to me before!


I had the same problem... Now it goes red screen half the time it crashes...


----------



## stevman17

Can someone help directing me to which unlocked voltage BIOS I should flash onto my reference Zotac GTX 680? Thanks.


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevman17*
> 
> Can someone help directing me to which unlocked voltage BIOS I should flash onto my reference Zotac GTX 680? Thanks.


Did you read the OP? Is your Zotac a 4GB version?


----------



## un-nefer

Hey again,
Here are the last bunch of GTX680 firmwares from mvktech.

As before, I could only add hotfile links (will only last 90 days) - sorry.

_Note: As with all forms of modding and flashing, there is a risk of damage and failure of your property. If you choose to download and/or use any of the linked modded firmwares, you take sole responsibility for your own actions and any damage that may occur to your property by flashing the linked firmware. I am not forcing anyone to download or flash the linked firmware - it is solely your choice if you want to do that._

_Added Note: Flashing a firmware that is not specifically for your gfx card is your choice - I would not suggest it, since there are modded firmwares available for almost all GTX680's. If you do and it works, great, but if it bricks your gfx card, then that was a choice you made.

Added Note 2: Always perform a virus/malware scan of anything you download from the internet







_

And as arizonian put it so succinctly:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arizonian*
> If your not able to financially replace your GPU then you might want to rethink your hobby.


With that said, here they are - the last bunch of modded GTX680 firmwares:

*EVGA GTX680 FTW 4GB*

Modded firmware
Voltage unlocked to a max of 1.2125V
Dynamic clock table changed and gpu-clock set to 1202MHz
Fan speed range changed to 20%-100%
Power targets changed to 100%=200W and 150%=300W

*EVGA GTX680 SC Signature Edition*

Modded firmware
Voltage unlocked to a max of 1.2125V

*Gigabyte GTX680 OC*

Modded firmware
GPU clock: 1100
Boost clock: 1176
Mem: 1552
Power target limit 132%
Voltage unlocked to a max of 1.2125V

*Gigabyte GTX680 WindForce*

Modded firmware
GPU 1159MHz
Boost 1224MHz
Memory 1728MHz.
voltage 1.175
max power limit 111%,

*KFA2 GTX680 EX OC 4GB*

Modded firmware
Voltage unlocked to a max of 1.2125V
Dynamic clock table changed and gpu-clock set to 1202MHz

*Reference Nvidia GTX680 2GB*

Modded firmware
Voltage unlocked to a max of 1.2125V


As mentioned above, the firmwares included above and in my previous post are all the GTX680 firmwars I could find over at MVKTech (HERE).

Enjoy


----------



## perkeleprkl

Does that reference bios work on all the reference cards? I switched my 670 sli setup to a 680's. Palit and asus reference models.


----------



## drummerdimitri

The vmodded Windforce bios GB670F12_VMOD_BP-200-250 file is 0 bytes in size for some reason. Can anyone re-upload this please?


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perkeleprkl*
> 
> Does that reference bios work on all the reference cards? I switched my 670 sli setup to a 680's. Palit and asus reference models.


Sorry, but I will not advise you to use it or say whether it will work without problems - that is totally your responsibility and upto you to find out.

Saying that, it was released on MVKTech's website as a bios for "reference" GTX680's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drummerdimitri*
> 
> The vmodded Windforce bios GB670F12_VMOD_BP-200-250 file is 0 bytes in size for some reason. Can anyone re-upload this please?


It is shown as "0.1MB" on the hotfile page as it is only 56KB.

I just tested the download and the zip file downloads without a problem. Once extracted, the firmware (ROM) is 179KB in size.


----------



## drummerdimitri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer*
> 
> Sorry, but I will not advise you to use it or say whether it will work without problems - that is totally your responsibility and upto you to find out.
> Saying that, it was released on MVKTech's website as a bios for "reference" GTX680's.
> It is shown as "0.1MB" on the hotfile page as it is only 56KB.
> I just tested the download and the zip file downloads without a problem. Once extracted, the firmware (ROM) is 179KB in size.


Are we both talking about the same link? http://ultrashare.net/hosting/dl/fb7e4c7839

I just tried downloading it once more, the size of the zip is 0 bytes and there is nothing to extract! Can you upload it elsewhere please?


----------



## Iruwen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drummerdimitri*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *un-nefer*
> 
> Sorry, but I will not advise you to use it or say whether it will work without problems - that is totally your responsibility and upto you to find out.
> Saying that, it was released on MVKTech's website as a bios for "reference" GTX680's.
> It is shown as "0.1MB" on the hotfile page as it is only 56KB.
> I just tested the download and the zip file downloads without a problem. Once extracted, the firmware (ROM) is 179KB in size.
> 
> 
> 
> Are we both talking about the same link? http://ultrashare.net/hosting/dl/fb7e4c7839
> 
> I just tried downloading it once more, the size of the zip is 0 bytes and there is nothing to extract! Can you upload it elsewhere please?
Click to expand...

Check your virus scanner (ultrashare is blocked by some, like NOD32) or try a different browser, works fine for me.


----------



## drummerdimitri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iruwen*
> 
> Check your virus scanner (ultrashare is blocked by some, like NOD32) or try a different browser, works fine for me.


I have disabled the anti virus on both of my pc's and I still get a 0 byte file. Please upload it elsewhere.


----------



## Iruwen

Try this one.

GB670F12_VMOD_BP-200-250.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drummerdimitri*
> 
> I have disabled the anti virus on both of my pc's and I still get a 0 byte file. Please upload it elsewhere.


Are you downloading the correct file? Create a free hotfile account, then log in, then click the link I added in my post. Then you can download it directly.


----------



## Iruwen

Youre talking about different files as he was looking for the Gigabyte 670 Windforce BIOS hosted at ultrashare


----------



## drummerdimitri

Can you please do the same for the F4 BIOS? It's really weird how I get nothing when I try to download with ultrashare!


----------



## Iruwen

Where's the link?


----------



## drummerdimitri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iruwen*
> 
> Where's the link?


Here it is: http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/313af64253/GB670_VMOD_BP-200-250


----------



## Iruwen

Here it is.

GB670_VMOD_BP-200-250.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## drummerdimitri

Thanks a lot dude!


----------



## perkeleprkl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer*
> 
> Sorry, but I will not advise you to use it or say whether it will work without problems - that is totally your responsibility and upto you to find out.
> Saying that, it was released on MVKTech's website as a bios for "reference" GTX680's.


Tested on Palit reference card and seemed to work just fine. Default boost clock was 1202 which was nice and the card wouldnt throttle when going past 70c. Gained about 30-40mhz on the core, needs further testing.

Is the default boost really that high or did i mess something up by leaving current oc on while flashing?


----------



## General121

Using an ASUS DC2 670 TOP...I cant even get +58 for the core clock offset with 117% power target...Seriously...This is with stock everything, including BIOS, 1.175 voltz is what EVGA says.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Using an ASUS DC2 670 TOP...I cant even get +58 for the core clock offset with 117% power target...Seriously...This is with stock everything, including BIOS, 1.175 voltz is what EVGA says.


What are you hitting with that overclock on your core?


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> What are you hitting with that overclock on your core?


1201. Forgot to say speed XD


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> 1201. Forgot to say speed XD


1201 with the overclock, or stock?


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> 1201 with the overclock, or stock?


overclock. Stock is 1150-1163.


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perkeleprkl*
> 
> Tested on Palit reference card and seemed to work just fine. Default boost clock was 1202 which was nice and the card wouldnt throttle when going past 70c. Gained about 30-40mhz on the core, needs further testing.
> Is the default boost really that high or did i mess something up by leaving current oc on while flashing?


I'm using the Palit firmware in my Palit GTX680's as well - it's a great little firmware mod by Tecfreak









From what he told me, he has modified the whole dynamic clock table so that it sits at the higher 1202Mhz without clocking down. He said that when he mod's the dynamic clock, it will sit at the boost clock speed and as a bonus it will remove the temp throttling when it hits 70C - and with the increase in gpu vcore to 1.2125v, it will sit comfortably at 1202Mhz all day without a problem at all









For benchmarking, all I did from there was create a custom fan speed profile in msi afterburner so it sits flat on 30% until it hits 40C, at 40C it ramps straight to 60% until it hits 50C and then at 50C it ramps straight to 80% until it hits 60C. Anything above 60C and the fans go to 100%.

The fans are pretty loud over 60% though, so if you don't have a case that can reduce the sound, or you don't live in a hot climate area, then you might want to limit max speed to around 60%









I also bump the power limit to 130% and increase the memory clock +350Mhz


----------



## Imprezzion

Can anyone tell me if there's a ASUS GTX680 DC2O BIOS floating around here?
The one in the OP is only for the TOP version and I just this morning got the DC2O non-TOP. Max boost clocks hit a wall at 1204Mhz a.k.a. exactly +120 offset. Something like, 1220Mhz crashes within 5 minutes of Heaven / BF3.

Temps are amazing, at 40% fanspeed about 55-60c max.

So, if I can get me a unlocked BIOS and maybe a bit of background in 2-3 sentences how the voltage adjustment works (Automatic like with stock or do I have to use like offset in GPU Tweak?)

No need for n00bstyle explanations, I got plenty of experience with overclocking for 5+ years. Hell, i'd even mod the BIOS myself as i've done with pretty much any Fermi card I ever owned from the GTX460 (Unlocked voltage and fanspeed) to my 580 (Also unlocked voltage) but I am a BIT carefull with my brand new, €511 card that hasn't even seen 1 hour of game load yet









EDIT: 1204Mhz isn't even stable. Dropped in BF3 after 20 minutes...
RAM does go very high, all the way up to 6800Mhz the FPS and score in benches increases noticably. Above that they drop randomly indicating ECC kicking in. I'm running 6750Mhz and haven't noticed ANY drops in OCCT error scanner, which REALLY pulls the max out of the card at 114% TDP and 78c at 100% fanspeed.
1180Mhz on the core appears to be stable in OCCT while 1200 isn't. So, i'll wait for a BIOS to find it's way to me


----------



## Paztak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer*
> 
> He said that when he mod's the dynamic clock, it will sit at the boost clock speed and as a bonus it will remove the temp throttling when it hits 70C


That's the reason why I'm using modded bios for my Palit Jetstream GTX670. I hate that throttling, it's the stupidest feature what i know.
Now there is no reason try to keep temps under 70c and you can make a lot more quieter fan profile, because you can let those temps go over 70c without throttling.
Now clocks are always the same (under the load) and i can keep temps at 75c without suffering loud fans... just the way i like it... shame though that my card core can handle only 1215Mhz.


----------



## Iruwen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> 1201 with the overclock, or stock?
> 
> 
> 
> overclock. Stock is 1150-1163.
Click to expand...

Then unfortunately you got one of the worst TOPs ;(


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, My non TOP is worse..








Is there a big design difference between the TOP and non TOP GTX680?
I got a voltage unlocked TOP BIOS and I wodner if it'll work on my non TOP GTX680 (The ASUS GTX680 DC2O)


----------



## Iruwen

From what I see they share the same custom PCB with a 10 phase power supply, so probably the only difference is the default GPU clock like with the 670 TOP / Non-TOP.


----------



## Imprezzion

Yeah, the 670 is the same. But the 680 I don't know...
And I got a 680 as you can read in my above post


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well, My non TOP is worse..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a big design difference between the TOP and non TOP GTX680?
> I got a voltage unlocked TOP BIOS and I wodner if it'll work on my non TOP GTX680 (The ASUS GTX680 DC2O)


The cards are the exact same except the little white model number sticker on the card. The Top version has an additional "T" in the model number
You just got unlucky from the overclocking gods.


----------



## Imprezzion

So, the voltage unlocked TOP BIOS will work on my card?
I could use the extra 0.0375v..









Ya know what, i'll just try it and we'll see if it works. I can always unbrick it using my i5's iGPU so...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> So, the voltage unlocked TOP BIOS will work on my card?
> I could use the extra 0.0375v..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know what, i'll just try it and we'll see if it works. I can always unbrick it using my i5's iGPU so...


Yes, the TOP version bios will work and the added voltage will help stabilize the TOP clocks on your card.


----------



## Iruwen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Yeah, the 670 is the same. But the 680 I don't know...
> And I got a 680 as you can read in my above post


That's why I said LIKE with the 670, the TOP and Non-TOP versions of the 680 DC2 are the same hardware, only the GPU clock differs.


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, it aint even CLOSE to runnin' TOP clocks









BIOS works fine but VDDC is still 1.17v in GPU-Z and the 1202 boost is too much for the card. Instant crash when using Heaven or OCCT.
Plus, it looks like it's glitching up a bit since I saw boost clocks go as high as 1333Mhz causing a freeze as well...

Back to the old non-TOP BIOS it is









EDIT: Going to try some more DC2T BIOS's I found around the web.

Crashes in this one are caused by a completely bugged boost clock.
GPU-Z says: Default clock: 1202Mhz. Boost clock: 1137Mhz (Should be the other way round...).
Also, the GPU boosts in Heaven / OCCT to levels near 1400Mhz (between 1333Mhz and 1380Mhz is what i've seen) and this Obviously aint stable









Gunna try BIOS #2 that I found.

And if all else fails, i'll go back to my backup BIOS and i'll try to Hex edit it myself or ask the guy who made all these BIOS's to maybe do it for me









*Still hopes for proper overvolting enabled in future drivers / BIOS's so that we can use like, ~1.25v+*


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well, it aint even CLOSE to runnin' TOP clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS works fine but VDDC is still 1.17v in GPU-Z and the 1202 boost is too much for the card. Instant crash when using Heaven or OCCT.
> Plus, it looks like it's glitching up a bit since I saw boost clocks go as high as 1333Mhz causing a freeze as well...
> Back to the old non-TOP BIOS it is


Try the one 7 posts down on this forum.

http://www.mvktech.net/component/option,com_joomlaboard/Itemid,34/func,view/id,63778/catid,10/limit,10/limitstart,590/


----------



## Iruwen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> GPU-Z says: Default clock: 1202Mhz. Boost clock: 1137Mhz (Should be the other way round...).


That's normal, the modded BIOS disables the boost to achieve the voltage unlock and GPU-Z misreads that.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

There is no bios for the Asus DCII 680 that can go over 1.21v software reading (1.23v real voltage via multimetre). You can run 1.5v with vga hotwire though. I've done it to my old DCii 680.


----------



## Imprezzion

umm, odd. A stock DC2T BIOS works fine on the card but is unstable due to voltages being too low.
A edited DC2T BIOS with ONLY VOLTAGE unlocked bugs in GPU-Z and doesn't work cause it decides to boost to 1320+Mhz for no appearant reason...

I need a DC2O voltage unlocked BIOS for this to work probably...

EDIT1:
I tried the DC2T BIOS from MrTOOSHORT's post and it behaved the same. Bugged frequency info on GPU-Z which is normal but as soon as there's 3D load it goes to a staggering 1410Mhz Boost. It shouldn't boost at all from what I read but it does...

EDIT2:
Still on the BIOS from my previous EDIT and underclocking in GPU Tweak resulted in 1260Mhz GPU Boost frequency and 1.207v load but it still crashes the driver or the DirectX module in less then 15 seconds of running Heaven or 3dmark.

Man did i get unlucky AGAIN and am I going to need 6 GTX680's till I get a proper OCer like I had to do with my 2500k's


----------



## xGHOSTx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> Here is the new version of the Galaxy GTX 670 GC 4GB bios...
> 
> GLX670GC4G_VMOD.zip 56k .zip file


I was looking for a Bios from a Galaxy 670 4GB, and I'm using this one. It works well and is stable with higher clocks than the original. Although I think my original Bios was newer than the ones that some users where uploading. My original was 80.04.31.00.3f

The bios with the mod is 80.04.19.00.45 (P2004-0005). I'm not sure if it makes any difference. If tecfreak can confirm this.


----------



## winkyeye

Ugh so I've been trying to stabilize my card and recently I got it to run Heavens for more than 30 minutes but then randomly crashes anywhere 1-2 hours into the loop... Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## inrev`

Needs some advise. So i decided i'd go about modding my bios to squeeze some more core clockage. So i tried the firestorm app and it didnt even save the bios for me. So I just saved my bios through GPU-Z. Now, im going through nvflash, and followed the youtube video replacing the "mod.rom" with the dct670 bios on the first page. I followed the commands while booted in DOS, but i got a...

ERROR: PCI Subsystem ID Mismatch...

What do I do?







thanks in advance


----------



## ZeProfessor

For the 670 SuperClock do I just use the reference bios?


----------



## Mdkozon

Is their any way to make the voltage higher o.o?

Then what they set it to in the modded bios. Im not even hitting high temps with the 670 windforce gigabyte.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeProfessor*
> 
> For the 670 SuperClock do I just use the reference bios?


Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mdkozon*
> 
> Is their any way to make the voltage higher o.o?
> Then what they set it to in the modded bios. Im not even hitting high temps with the 670 windforce gigabyte.


No, unless you want to hard mod..


----------



## IronDoq

Could someone link me to the DEFAULT EVGA gtx 670 4gb bios? I'm going to flash back and compare my max with/without bios.

P.S... I know how to use +rep lol.


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> Could someone link me to the DEFAULT EVGA gtx 670 4gb bios? I'm going to flash back and compare my max with/without bios.


Download the one that suits your card HERE.


----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer*
> 
> Download the one that suits your card HERE.


Thanks for the reply, but there isn't a bios for the 4gb version there.


----------



## Twau

I gained +45 more maxboost with my Gigabyte 670 GTX, my benchmarks says that about 1 fps. Think I will run stock bios, sadly that only give me total 1235 Max boost


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, but there isn't a bios for the 4gb version there.


AH sorry, missed the "4GB", part









_Note: As with all forms of modding and flashing, there is a risk of damage and failure of your property. If you choose to download and/or use any of the linked modded firmwares, you take sole responsibility for your own actions and any damage that may occur to your property by flashing the linked firmware. I am not forcing anyone to download or flash the linked firmware - it is solely your choice if you want to do that._

_Added Note: Flashing a firmware that is not specifically for your gfx card is your choice - I would not suggest it, since there are modded firmwares available for almost all GTX680's. If you do and it works, great, but if it bricks your gfx card, then that was a choice you made.

Added Note 2: Always perform a virus/malware scan of anything you download from the internet







_

And as arizonian put it so succinctly:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arizonian*
> If your not able to financially replace your GPU then you might want to rethink your hobby.


With that said, I found a stock EVGA 4GB firmware linked over at MVKTech, and uploaded it to hotfile HERE.


----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer*
> 
> AH sorry, missed the "4GB", part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Note: As with all forms of modding and flashing, there is a risk of damage and failure of your property. If you choose to download and/or use any of the linked modded firmwares, you take sole responsibility for your own actions and any damage that may occur to your property by flashing the linked firmware. I am not forcing anyone to download or flash the linked firmware - it is solely your choice if you want to do that._
> _Added Note: Flashing a firmware that is not specifically for your gfx card is your choice - I would not suggest it, since there are modded firmwares available for almost all GTX680's. If you do and it works, great, but if it bricks your gfx card, then that was a choice you made.
> Added Note 2: Always perform a virus/malware scan of anything you download from the internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> And as arizonian put it so succinctly:
> With that said, I found a stock EVGA 4GB firmware linked over at MVKTech, and uploaded it to hotfile HERE.


Thank you sir.


----------



## inrev`

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inrev`*
> 
> Needs some advise. So i decided i'd go about modding my bios to squeeze some more core clockage. So i tried the firestorm app and it didnt even save the bios for me. So I just saved my bios through GPU-Z. Now, im going through nvflash, and followed the youtube video replacing the "mod.rom" with the dct670 bios on the first page. I followed the commands while booted in DOS, but i got a...
> ERROR: PCI Subsystem ID Mismatch...
> What do I do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance


Anyone have any ideas? I hope it's not some simple fix of typing in the wrong command...


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inrev`*
> 
> Anyone have any ideas? I hope it's not some simple fix of typing in the wrong command...


You don't need to boot into DOS, to flash a firmware using nvflash, you just open a command prompt and run the nvflash command from there.

Do the following at your own risk:

open file browser and go to C:\
create a new folder called *nvflash*
copy extracted nvflash files into nvflash folder you created (C:\nvflash)
copy your modded firmware into nvflash folder you created (C:\nvflash)
open up a command prompt
type (and after press enter): *cd ..*
repeat above step until you are C:\
cd type: *cd nvflash*
now run the nvflash command to flash your modded firmware:
to see what cards you have and what index they've been assigned: *nvflash --list*
it's always good to make a backup first (where *x* is the index number of that card from the nvflash --list command and backup.rom is the name you want to save the backup firmware as - make sure to change the name to something that describes your card - ie. evga-gtx680-sc-2gb-stock.rom): *nvflash -b --index=x backup.rom*
to flash to a specific card in a multicard system (where *x* is the index number of that card from the nvflash --list command and firmware.rom is the modded firmware you want to flash): *nvflash --index=x firmware.rom*
to force flash the firmware, where *x* is the index number of that card from the nvflash --list command and firmware.rom is the modded firmware you want to flash. (A forced flash is not generally needed, and could cause other problems): *nvflash -f --index=x firmware.rom*

Repeat steps for all gfx cards you have and once they are all flashed, it's always a good idea to reboot and reinstall your gfx card drivers to ensure you have no problems.


----------



## klewlis1

I just got a new EVGA 680 2gb ref card and am wondering if i should try this or not. I have not had a lot of time to oc the card but as far as i can get so far on the core is 1214 thats max boost included. Id like to find out what the average total boost is on the 680 ref cards to see where im standing at. I dunno if i have a decent card or garbage. If anyone knows or has a link to some more info pleasae help me out , Thanks!!!!


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klewlis1*
> 
> I just got a new EVGA 680 2gb ref card and am wondering if i should try this or not. I have not had a lot of time to oc the card but as far as i can get so far on the core is 1214 thats max boost included. Id like to find out what the average total boost is on the 680 ref cards to see where im standing at. I dunno if i have a decent card or garbage. If anyone knows or has a link to some more info pleasae help me out , Thanks!!!!


1214 for a reference card is good, most are terrible clockers. While yours is not "great" it is average. Try to get your memory up as high as possible as that usually helps more then core clock alone. Also what games are you going to be playing? If you are a 60hz guy you should be fine, unless you want to squeeze every drop out of your card then do the mod.


----------



## klewlis1

Im just at 60 Hrz atm and will be for awhile, i was just wanting to compare my card to others to see where it falls, i had 10 min to oc this card so i dunno what it will do really. I'm about to runn some more tests and see whats up with it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## diaBoliQu3

Long time didn't follow this thread. So guys, which one is the best bios for Asus GTX 670 DCUii (non Top) for now? I noticed there are few bios for this card which is attached by TS, tecfreak and other few guys.


----------



## bvsbutthd101

I've been looking through this thread and I noticed that not many people are having success when flashing their gtx 670 4 gb cards.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diaBoliQu3*
> 
> Long time didn't follow this thread. So guys, which one is the best bios for Asus GTX 670 DCUii (non Top) for now? I noticed there are few bios for this card which is attached by TS, tecfreak and other few guys.


http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/15fbf991ce/DCT670_VMOD_BP-200-225
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> I've been looking through this thread and I noticed that not many people are having success when flashing their gtx 670 4 gb cards.


Yes, seems as though it is not perfected yet for 4gb cards.


----------



## diaBoliQu3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/15fbf991ce/DCT670_VMOD_BP-200-225.


Thanks TS but IINM, there's a forumer saying that this bios is not that good and he attached another bios. But I already forget which post. FYI, I never try any of this bios yet. Nevermind, I will try the bios that you attached when I get back home.


----------



## spinejam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diaBoliQu3*
> 
> Thanks TS but IINM, there's a forumer saying that this bios is not that good and he attached another bios. But I already forget which post. FYI, I never try any of this bios yet. Nevermind, I will try the bios that you attached when I get back home.


Here's the other volt-modded Asus gtx670 DCII bios: http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/584179b68b/DCT670_VMOD_FTWBP-200-225


----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> I've been looking through this thread and I noticed that not many people are having success when flashing their gtx 670 4 gb cards.


I agree. My EVGA 4gb throttles itself during benchmarks due to the low power % of 122. What are the risks of raising the power % beyond the one set by the manufacturer?


----------



## diaBoliQu3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinejam*
> 
> Here's the other volt-modded Asus gtx670 DCII bios: http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/584179b68b/DCT670_VMOD_FTWBP-200-225


Thanks mate. I think this is the bios I mean but I can't find the post already. This guy claim this bios is better than the bios on the first page.

My problem is my pc at home doesn't have internet connection. So I need other user experienced for the best bios. I guess the only way is I download all the bios and try one by one and see which one is the best.


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> I agree. My EVGA 4gb throttles itself during benchmarks due to the low power % of 122.


A lot of the modded firmwares have had the power limit adjusted - so looking at the new power % and comparing to an unmodded power % is misleading.

Even though you may only be using 122% now, whereas you were using more before, the 122% could still be a much higher power limit (ie. 200w instead of 100w).


----------



## error-id10t

Not sure I understand the above. If there was no throttling before (doesn't say this either way) but there is now for sure, then it doesn't make sense that even though it says 122% it's actually 200W instead of the previous 100W (just keeping with the example).

I've been reading this thread and really don't see a lot of success or is that an unfair comment? I've got 2 EVGA 4GB SC+ coming soon and right now I have the opinion this really wouldn't help.


----------



## inrev`

At what point do the gk104's begin to degrade in regards to voltage? temperature?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inrev`*
> 
> At what point do the gk104's begin to degrade in regards to voltage? temperature?


We dont know, the cards have not been out long enough to tell or if it can happen at all for that.


----------



## inrev`

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> We dont know, the cards have not been out long enough to tell or if it can happen at all for that.


I'm asking in the most general sense. I was wondering if anyone knew if nvidia had these figures somewhere or on a publicly released document. But if it doesn't exist then it is all gravy


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inrev`*
> 
> I'm asking in the most general sense. I was wondering if anyone knew if nvidia had these figures somewhere or on a publicly released document. But if it doesn't exist then it is all gravy


If there was such a thing I would be sure to have it in the OP.


----------



## Iruwen

Since the MSI Lightnings LN2 BIOS runs at +50mV by default I doubt the +37mV we can achieve with the unlocked BIOS can cause damage to the GPU. On cards like the DC2T, the voltage regulators may get too hot.


----------



## saw1971

I've got a modified Zotac GTX670 4GB BIOS if anyone needs it. I've modified it to run at a fixed GPU clock of 1176 MHz at 1.2 V, memory at 1727 MHz, and board power set to 225 W. That is the maximum that three of these particular cards will run in triple SLI.

ZotacGTX670_4GB-1176-1727-1.2-225.zip 55k .zip file


----------



## feniks

got lost with this thread, so many replies so quickly.
have a question to people who follow it closely. have Tecfreak updated the EVGA reference 670 BIOS to newer revision yet?


----------



## ashio83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> got lost with this thread, so many replies so quickly.
> have a question to people who follow it closely. have Tecfreak updated the EVGA reference 670 BIOS to newer revision yet?


Not as far as I know mate, I've been keeping tabs here as I'm waiting on the same.


----------



## klewlis1

I have a stock EVGA Geforce 680 2GB card and was wondering what is the best BIOS to use, what BIOS should i flash my card to? Sorry for the questions i'm all new to this and kinda worried about ruining my $500+ card.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashio83*
> 
> Not as far as I know mate, I've been keeping tabs here as I'm waiting on the same.


thanks! at least I won't have to dig through all those pages myself to find that out he he


----------



## inrev`

Hey guys when I attempt to flash my card it stops me with the PCI error message still... how many of you go to the next level and force flash it to overcome this issue?

with the command nvflash -f --index=0 firmware.rom

0 being the card's assigned number.


----------



## brettjv

Thread cleaned ... let's keep it civil moving forward guys, and keep in mind that personal insults directed at other members are not tolerated on OCN.

It's sometimes unfortunate for the people who were following the rules, but when arguments (like the one I've just removed) break out, we generally just delete the entire 'fight', regardless of whether there's individual posts among them that do not violate ToS. Otherwise the thread ends up disjointed, readers won't understand the context, etc.

As long as you didn't receive warnings/infractions from the staff, then you may assume that you 'didn't do anything wrong'. And you have our sympathy regarding the posts you worked on that were subsequently removed


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inrev`*
> 
> Hey guys when I attempt to flash my card it stops me with the PCI error message still... how many of you go to the next level and force flash it to overcome this issue?
> with the command nvflash -f --index=0 firmware.rom
> 0 being the card's assigned number.


Just use firestorm to flash from windows.
It installs in chinese, but it's english once installed.
http://205.196.121.80/kav7ug855sqg/76z6cfr5d2y7h77/FireStorm_V1.0.11.109E.exe


----------



## inrev`

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xp0c*
> 
> Just use firestorm to flash from windows.
> It installs in chinese, but it's english once installed.
> http://205.196.121.80/kav7ug855sqg/76z6cfr5d2y7h77/FireStorm_V1.0.11.109E.exe


In my original post, I said that the Firepro utility didn't work for me. Not sure why, but the flash just failed. From the PM's ive been receiving, it may be due to some write protection function on the card. I have another game plan in the pipeline. If it works tonight, I will let you all know









oh a side note, thanks mod for removing the troll pages, I kept coming back b/c of my subscribed notices...thinking that someone had an answer for me haha, and I kept getting consumed by the trololol flame.

Had the time to flash my card!
im at 1325cc and 1700mhz for the mean time. will fully bf3 stress test on the weekend.

This is from my 1280cc btw.


----------



## klewlis1

I still havent received an answer to my question a couple pages back, i have a stock ref. EVGA Geforece 680 2 gb card and was wondering what would be the best version to flash to, the most stable with the least amount of problems. I'm just looking for a little xtra performance as seeing i came from a gtx 670 ftw that was running 1350 core 1800 mem. Now my 680 is only getting around 1214 core 1750 mem.


----------



## nismofreak

Just curious: why did you get rid of your golden 670?


----------



## klewlis1

I fried it trying to put a Dwood bracket on it so i could add a h50 to watercool it







So i bought a 680 and now i'm wanting to get a little more out of my gpu but i dont have a clue which bios to use to flash to, there are so many to choose from im clueless.


----------



## Iruwen

Since the small H50 is specified for just 210W at 25°C that was optimistic anyway


----------



## klewlis1

Its what everyone else is using to cool there 670's, 680's and such with a few using antec 620, it doesnt matter i have another card now and 2 more 670's in the bag








What does it take to get a simple question answered.








and to be honest the h50 on my other 670 lowered my temps 12c. So there is nothing wrong with using an H50, H60 or 620 at all.


----------



## Iruwen

Fine if it works, specs aren't everything it seems. The answer to your question probably is that you unfortunately just got a bad clocker and no BIOS is really gonna change this, except for the 20-50MHz achieved by the voltmod. You could just try different BIOSs, but I'd stick with what's working.


----------



## un-nefer

Is there any way to actually bump the base 2D clock and not just the boost core clock?

As in, when I play some games my gfx cards it will sit as 1084Mhz and ~1.1v instead of boosting up - and they will not budge at all from that core speed. Boost just flat out does not come into play at all and as such my FPS in those games is low.

I've used every modded and unmodded firmware I could find for my gfx cards, and regardless of which one I use, they all result in the same 1084Mhz and the lacklustre FPS.

If that specific core speed could be lifted, then in the games where the gfx cards do not boost at all, they will provide good fps.

I am not sure how these gfx card core speeds work, but I expect there will be multiple powerstate/levels that determine what core speed and what voltage to run - what I'd like to know is if the powerstate/powerlevel that relates to the base 2D core speed can be altered so it runs at a higher speed then stock?

I'm not sure I explained that properly or clearly, so please ask me to clarify if you've misunderstood and I'll try again.


----------



## Iruwen

Nvidia Inspector can set the values separately for each P-State, it can also force a P-State if it doesn't happen automatically.


----------



## McNulty

Hi,

I'm looking for a GTX 670 bios for a reference card (PNY) with fan speed starting @10% (it's cooled by an Artic Accelero Mono PLUS)

I've already try Asus DC2 bios without success (stability issue in 3D).

The "REF670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-20-100" works very well but the ideal for me would be "REF670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-*10*-100"

Can someone help me ?


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer*
> 
> Is there any way to actually bump the base 2D clock and not just the boost core clock?
> As in, when I play some games my gfx cards it will sit as 1084Mhz and ~1.1v instead of boosting up - and they will not budge at all from that core speed. Boost just flat out does not come into play at all and as such my FPS in those games is low.
> I've used every modded and unmodded firmware I could find for my gfx cards, and regardless of which one I use, they all result in the same 1084Mhz and the lacklustre FPS.
> If that specific core speed could be lifted, then in the games where the gfx cards do not boost at all, they will provide good fps.
> I am not sure how these gfx card core speeds work, but I expect there will be multiple powerstate/levels that determine what core speed and what voltage to run - what I'd like to know is if the powerstate/powerlevel that relates to the base 2D core speed can be altered so it runs at a higher speed then stock?
> I'm not sure I explained that properly or clearly, so please ask me to clarify if you've misunderstood and I'll try again.


How low is low? 1084MHz is definitely not 2d state, it's probably the 2nd-to-highest 3d power state would be my guess. I can't imagine it's costing you that many FPS vs what you'd get at full boost. BTW, what is the boost going up to when you run something like Heaven that fully engages the max boost? And which game(s) has this issue? Are you running v-sync at all? Have you tried 'prefer max performance' option in NVCP for these games? Have you maxed out your Power Limit %?

Also, are you OC'ing? What with? I would recommend trying PrecisionX if you're not already. Try forcing the voltage up to the max (1.175V) using evga voltage tool, see if that makes a difference. Also if you are OC'ing try backing it down a bit, maybe it's not 100% stable at the clocks you've set it to.


----------



## EvgeniX

can any one mod real Classified BIOS?

GK104_Classified.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## klewlis1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iruwen*
> 
> Fine if it works, specs aren't everything it seems. The answer to your question probably is that you unfortunately just got a bad clocker and no BIOS is really gonna change this, except for the 20-50MHz achieved by the voltmod. You could just try different BIOSs, but I'd stick with what's working.


Thanks, its a leased card so i will prolly just send it back till i get a good card







thats what i did to get my golden 670 FTW







. The more test results i see about these sli 660's blowing away the 680's is making me wonder if i should just get 2 of those instead. But i'll take your advice and just stick with what i got till i decide what i'm going to do. This card really does suck. 1215 core is about all she will do and she idles at 40c with the fan at 70% and my case has awesome airflow so i know its not my case.


----------



## S3ason

I flashed my EVGA 680 SC and Zotac Ref with both of the 680 SuperClocked bios' on the front page, now they wont run anything. I get a crash on every benchmark almost right off the bat, even when the cards weren't clocked as high as they were on normal drivers. Any suggestions?


----------



## un-nefer

Thanks for the replies fellas








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> How low is low? 1084MHz is definitely not 2d state, it's probably the 2nd-to-highest 3d power state would be my guess.


1084Mhz is the base speed my gfx cards sit at while on the desktop using the lastest OEm bios from Palit. Seemed a little high to me also, but that is what it sits at - which is why I called it the base 2D core speed.

here is a screenshot with GPU-Z for each gfx card (card one left, card two right):


I did some tests using the latest Palit firmware for my gfx cards to find out as many P states as I could and here is what I have found so far:

Code:



Code:


1084.4 @ 1.087v = stock
1084.4 @ 1.112v = stock (2nd card)
1097.4 @ ???
1137.1 @ 1.100v
1150.2 @ 1.137v
1162.7 @ 1.150v = 80C throttle
1175.8 @ 1.162v = 70C throttle
1188.9 @ 1.175v
1197.4 @ 1.175v

I missed the voltage for the 1097.4Mhz speed as it changed too fast and I could never hit that P state again.

The reason I have listed them for you is to show that my gfx cards can boost upto at least 1197.4Mhz @ 1.175v using the stock Palit firmware - yet in some games it sits flat on 1084Mhz and doesn't budge from there at any time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> I can't imagine it's costing you that many FPS vs what you'd get at full boost.


The ingame FPS difference when the gfx cards are running at 1084Mhz vs 1197Mhz is actually quite substantial - in the area of 50+ FPS in some games. Use EVGA precision X to do your own tests and you will see 113Mhz extra core speed offers a fairly noticeable FPS difference in games
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> BTW, what is the boost going up to when you run something like Heaven that fully engages the max boost?


1197.4Mhz is the max core speed I can record, but generally it sits at 1188.9Mhz due to vcore temp (I assume).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> And which game(s) has this issue?


All Call of Duty games so far (CODMW, CODWAW, CODMW2, CODBO and CODMW3).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Are you running v-sync at all?


No.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Have you tried 'prefer max performance' option in NVCP for these games?


Yes. Tried both options.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Have you maxed out your Power Limit %?


At 1084Mhz it sits around 40%, so I am far from max. I also increased the limit to 120% and 150% and it made no difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Also, are you OC'ing? What with? I would recommend trying PrecisionX if you're not already.


I have tried with and without OC and it still sits at 1084Mhz in those games. I have tried both MSI AB and EVGA PX.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Try forcing the voltage up to the max (1.175V) using evga voltage tool, see if that makes a difference.


Tried that and it made no difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Also if you are OC'ing try backing it down a bit, maybe it's not 100% stable at the clocks you've set it to.


As above, I have tried with and without OC and there is no difference. It sits flat on 1084Mhz and doesn't move.

It honestly is baffling. I just don't know what else to do apart from increasing that specific P State (the one that relates to 1084Mhz) so it runs at the higher core speed for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iruwen*
> 
> Nvidia Inspector can set the values separately for each P-State, it can also force a P-State if it doesn't happen automatically.


So you can force any of the P states available? I will try this out now.


----------



## Iruwen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer*
> 
> The ingame FPS difference when the gfx cards are running at 1084Mhz vs 1197Mhz is actually quite substantial - in the area of 50+ FPS in some games. Use EVGA precision X to do your own tests and you will see 113Mhz extra core speed offers a fairly noticeable FPS difference in games


The game is running at >500FPS normally? A 10% clock increase should never make such a difference. Some underlying SLI problem maybe?


----------



## dariushinio

hi
i have gigabyte gtx 670 ver OC
and during loading the BIOS, pops mistake









help me








I download the bios

http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/313af64253/GB670_VMOD_BP-200-250


----------



## Imprezzion

Little update from mvktech:

I had a member there, saw1971, make a BIOS of my ASUS DC2O GTX680 with a max voltage of 1.27v just to see if it might work..








Well, it didn't.

So, there's either a hardmod required or there are parts in the BIOS that limit the voltage. Some sort of security or w/e.

BIOS does appear stable, and strangely enough setting 1.27v in the BIOS allowed for noticably lower vdrop and 15Mhz more on the core even thought this can be completely unrelated to this change.

With 1.212v I usually got 1.207v with light / no load and 1.188v with max load.
With 1.27v in the BIOS this is 1.211v idle and 1.193-1.198v under max load.

I can now run 1215Mhz boost with 1800Mhz VRAM on my very badly binned 680.


----------



## Iruwen

Yes a hardmod would be required to go beyond 1,21V in software (except with some custom PCBs), see a hotwire/hardmod tutorial for why this is the case.

PS: seems either temperature or power target is limiting your card, voltage should never drop below 1,21V with a modded BIOS. But voltage should also not be 1,21V in idle unless the P-States have been modified, there's something wrong.

PPS: you may eventually be able to reach a higher GPU clock by reducing the memory clock if you didn't try that yet.


----------



## toyzruz

Hi, I've got an EVGA SC Signature 2 ... Which bios fits best?
Can I use the EVGA Signature files? (cause the signature has a lower manufacturer oc than the SC Signature 2 .... does it matter?)
thx


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iruwen*
> 
> Yes a hardmod would be required to go beyond 1,21V in software (except with some custom PCBs), see a hotwire/hardmod tutorial for why this is the case.
> PS: seems either temperature or power target is limiting your card, voltage should never drop below 1,21V with a modded BIOS. But voltage should also not be 1,21V in idle unless the P-States have been modified, there's something wrong.
> PPS: you may eventually be able to reach a higher GPU clock by reducing the memory clock if you didn't try that yet.


Got any idea which cards / PCB's have full voltage control? I know the Lightning does have it with the LN2 BIOS and I plan to buy that however, if there's a alternative with full control to at least ~1.25v..


----------



## Iruwen

I know of the MSI Lightning and EVGA Classified, I read something about 1,3V iirc.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Got any idea which cards / PCB's have full voltage control? I know the Lightning does have it with the LN2 BIOS and I plan to buy that however, if there's a alternative with full control to at least ~1.25v..


I've read that you can get +600 on the memory stable? I'd be pretty happy with that since some people can't get +300 at all. Memory OCs help considerably with Kepler. Another thing to note is the VRMs are probably not being cooled that well with the DCii cooler. I had the same card and the VRM heatsink is pretty cheap. VRM cooling wouldn't stand a chance with 1.25v.

My card was stable at 1333MHz core and +350 memory on air btw on stock volts. And 1.45GHz core and +500 memory with a FC waterblock vga hotwired to 1.36v. Your memory OC is pretty darn good.


----------



## Imprezzion

Yeah, it's perfectly stable at 1800Mhz VRAM (+600 in MSI AB).
Any higher say ~1820Mhz and small texture glitches appear in things like BF3 / Heaven like jumpy shadows, glitching sunflares, black lines in textures asf.

VRM temps on 1.212v BIOS aren't that bad.. 68c max in BF3 on Ultra.

Then again, here in holland the Lightning costs a whopping €18 more then the DC2O so i'm selling this DC2O, maybe even with modded BIOS and all to increase selling value / speed to a more knowledged person, and i'm buying a Lightning.

The DC2O has the second disadvantage of being too big for my case and not being able to mount my HDD cage now


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Little update from mvktech:
> I had a member there, saw1971, make a BIOS of my ASUS DC2O GTX680 with a max voltage of 1.27v just to see if it might work..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it didn't.
> So, there's either a hardmod required or there are parts in the BIOS that limit the voltage. Some sort of security or w/e.
> BIOS does appear stable, and strangely enough setting 1.27v in the BIOS allowed for noticably lower vdrop and 15Mhz more on the core even thought this can be completely unrelated to this change.
> With 1.212v I usually got 1.207v with light / no load and 1.188v with max load.
> With 1.27v in the BIOS this is 1.211v idle and 1.193-1.198v under max load.
> I can now run 1215Mhz boost with 1800Mhz VRAM on my very badly binned 680.


Hey, just wanted to say thanks for this info, this bios works wonders on my DCII TOP. Found it on mvktech after reading your post. They had one for TOP before, but it was boosting like crazy to 1380Mhz on my card by default, and all the vanilla bioses had wrong fan/power target settings. I just wanted a DCII OC/TOP bios with 1.2v mod (don't care about default boost clocks, as long as it's not sky-high) and this one fits perfectly. Thanks again, you da man







Just want to confirm: I read that you checked the voltage with multimeter, right? It's not 1.27v, it's 1.212, as reported in OSD? 1.27 mod didn't really work?

Edit: Also, I decided to check my VRM temps during load and it was max 78C. Does anybody know if this is acceptable temp? Never monitored VRM temps before, and google gives inconsistent answers...


----------



## =XE=NOVA

any word on a volt and fan mod 20-100 for a galaxy gtx 670 4GB card with a 1202 boost and 1600 memory bios power board modded. and what are people using to mod there kepler bios. nibitor doesnt work for those.


----------



## toyzruz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyzruz*
> 
> Hi, I've got an EVGA SC Signature 2 ... Which bios fits best?
> Can I use the EVGA Signature files? (cause the signature has a lower manufacturer oc than the SC Signature 2 .... does it matter?)
> thx


Hmm ... I m not sure which one to install ...


----------



## error-id10t

meh.


----------



## McNulty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McNulty*
> 
> Hi,
> I'm looking for a GTX 670 bios for a reference card (PNY) with fan speed starting @10% (it's cooled by an Artic Accelero Mono PLUS)
> I've already try Asus DC2 bios without success (stability issue in 3D).
> The "REF670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-20-100" works very well but the ideal for me would be "REF670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-*10*-100"
> Can someone help me ?


nobody ?


----------



## 100cotton

When trying to flash a bios to my new card I get this error with Firestorm.



This is the method I used to flash my old card. If I try to override it, it just says the flash has failed. Any ideas?


----------



## EvgeniX

Force flashing, nvflash -4 -5 -6 1.rom


----------



## 100cotton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvgeniX*
> 
> Force flashing, nvflash -4 -5 -6 1.rom


Any way to do it with firestorm? I had tried to set up a boot-able flash drive to use nvflash but that didn't work and haven't tried since.


----------



## EvgeniX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> Any way to do it with firestorm? I had tried to set up a boot-able flash drive to use nvflash but that didn't work and haven't tried since.


use this one - http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2133/NVFlash%205.118%20for%20Windows.html


----------



## =XE=NOVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvgeniX*
> 
> use this one - http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2133/NVFlash%205.118%20for%20Windows.html


yes this will work for you. create a folder in local disk (C called nvflash. extract all the contents from the nvflash zip folder to the one you created. now open command prompt.

type

cd C:\

then type

cd nvflash

now you can use the nvflash commands to flash your bios with out using a cd or usb key


----------



## toyzruz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyzruz*
> 
> Hi, I've got an EVGA SC Signature 2 ... Which bios fits best?
> Can I use the EVGA Signature files? (cause the signature has a lower manufacturer oc than the SC Signature 2 .... does it matter?)
> thx


cmon plz


----------



## 100cotton

Well trying to use nvflash, it still didn't work. Here is the cmd.



It looks like maybe the newer cards have like a bios firewall sort of thing making it unable to erase the old bios. Ideas?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^^

nvflash -4 -5 -6 "adapter" --protectoff

This gets the lock off.


----------



## 100cotton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> ^^^
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 "adapter" --protectoff
> This gets the lock off.


Tried it, nothing happened. Still at 1.175v.



Edit: Wait... Think I got it...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^^ now it's unlocked.

Now do the normal flashing procedure of the new voltage bios.


----------



## 100cotton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> ^^^ now it's unlocked.
> Now do the normal flashing procedure of the new voltage bios.


Yeah I saw that so I retyped the command. I think I got some good results.







+REP



Now the only thing I don't understand is my power % seems to be like "scaled" down. Setting to 122% gives me max like 80%. Before I flashed it was the same thing but 122% gave me 99%. Any way to fix this?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^^

It's the bios that is giving that % result. Scaling back, not sure. You'll need another bios or get this one modded. I think you'll do ok though either way. Congrats on the 1.21v.









I'm waiting patiently for someone to mod my bios' at a different forum.


----------



## 100cotton

I'm still having troubles unfortunately. When I try to run something like 3d mark or heaven, the clock speed is just all over the place, and never holds constant. Here is what happened running just the first scene of 3d mark 11.



I think this power % thing is killing my score. During the bench my card is under 1.1v so the modded vbios isn't helping at all.


----------



## spinejam

@ Cotton: Try this bios -- gives 145% power target. http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/584179b68b/DCT670_VMOD_FTWBP-200-225


----------



## 100cotton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinejam*
> 
> @ Cotton: Try this bios -- gives 145% power target. http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/584179b68b/DCT670_VMOD_FTWBP-200-225


I flashed it on my card, and it works better, but it still only goes to 100% power. At least now my card isn't fluctuating between 300mhz-1300mhz, but when running 3d mark I'm typically only in the mid 1200s when I know it can handle 1300+. Id be getting a score similar to yours if it wasn't for this. I guess I'll just need to wait for someone to make a 300% power vbios for me or something.









+Rep


----------



## error-id10t

So I've gone through most pages, lot of reading so maybe I missed it but is there a BIOS for EVGA 670 4GB SC+ running the new firmware (80.04.31.00.70)? AFAIK the only link I can see is running the old firmware.


----------



## dean_8486

Is it possible to unlock the voltage on a reference MSI 680GTX? If so what bios can I use?
Thanks


----------



## toyzruz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyzruz*
> 
> Hi, I've got an EVGA SC Signature 2 ... Which bios fits best?
> Can I use the EVGA Signature files? (cause the signature has a lower manufacturer oc than the SC Signature 2 .... does it matter?)
> thx


I've tried the EVGA Signature file .... gave me an error. And I think it's not the bios I need for my signature sc 2 ...

Is it possible to upload my original bios file and to edit the bios file to unlock 1.21v ?

Anybody capable of editing my bios?


----------



## quattro rs

i have 2 gtx670 ftw cards, is there any special command to flash them at once ?


----------



## S3ason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quattro rs*
> 
> i have 2 gtx670 ftw cards, is there any special command to flash them at once ?


If you flash using zotacs firestorm ( or whatever ) it will flash them together. At least it did when I flashed my 680's.


----------



## majnu

just bought a couple of windforce 670's, so subbed to this thread.


----------



## S3ason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> just bought a couple of windforce 670's, so subbed to this thread.


Good luck, I couldn't seem to get anything good out of flashing, but you might. For some reason all the bioses ive tried are incredibly unstable, even some at base clocks would crash instantly. Best of luck to you, have fun OC'ing to your hearts content.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3ason*
> 
> Good luck, I couldn't seem to get anything good out of flashing, but you might. For some reason all the bioses ive tried are incredibly unstable, even some at base clocks would crash instantly. Best of luck to you, have fun OC'ing to your hearts content.


At 1080p 120hz 2Xgtx670's at stock will be more than enough for me. I just want to enjoy my games as that is all that matters to me at the end of the day. I have a back log of games I want to finish and Borderlands 2 is out this week too.









Overclocking is just willy waving imo. I understand it is enthusiast teritory and takes higher presedence to some people but for me it is just something try out when I get the time and is also educational.









If people are returning their cards because the silicone lottery didn't work out for them then I don't know if they are being foolish or simply don't understand what that term means.

I know it can be a bit upsetting not getting a card overclock higher than others but then that's always a gamble. If you want the best performing card and a stock 670 isn't good enough then maybe you should have considered a GTX680/90.

I always buy a card on the basis of the stock clocks and how quiet it is, gaining high overclocks is just a bonus and always will be for me. I've learnt that the hard way.


----------



## error-id10t

The word stock clocks doesn't apply anymore, what you see advertised is not what your cards run at.

See I have a problem where my 1st card runs nicely with 130 keppler boost - no OC. But my 2nd card has a crap keppler boost of 52/65 and a lot of games don't like a large OC (such as BF3). I could barely OC the 2nd card to match the so called stock clocks of my 1st card.

Bringing my problem back to this thread - the BIOS was quite useless for my 1st card (large throttling) but it's saved my 2nd card as I can raise the clocks and it's stable with no throttling.

So "silicon lottery" with these cards sucks, it's not about having the biggest e-peen (at least for me).


----------



## toyzruz

no ideas? Nothing??


----------



## spinejam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyzruz*
> 
> I've tried the EVGA Signature file .... gave me an error. And I think it's not the bios I need for my signature sc 2 ...
> Is it possible to upload my original bios file and to edit the bios file to unlock 1.21v ?
> Anybody capable of editing my bios?


pm tecfreak.


----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer*
> 
> AH sorry, missed the "4GB", part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Note: As with all forms of modding and flashing, there is a risk of damage and failure of your property. If you choose to download and/or use any of the linked modded firmwares, you take sole responsibility for your own actions and any damage that may occur to your property by flashing the linked firmware. I am not forcing anyone to download or flash the linked firmware - it is solely your choice if you want to do that._
> _Added Note: Flashing a firmware that is not specifically for your gfx card is your choice - I would not suggest it, since there are modded firmwares available for almost all GTX680's. If you do and it works, great, but if it bricks your gfx card, then that was a choice you made.
> Added Note 2: Always perform a virus/malware scan of anything you download from the internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> And as arizonian put it so succinctly:
> With that said, I found a stock EVGA 4GB firmware linked over at MVKTech, and uploaded it to hotfile HERE.


This was posted last week and I just got around to downloading it, and discovered that it was a bios for a gtx 680 4gb card. Mine is a 670. So could ANYONE with a stock EVGA gtx 670 4gb SC+ post/send me their default bios, or if someone knows where one is could you link it to me? I have so far been unable to find one (my save was accidentally deleted).


----------



## error-id10t

It's in the first post .. this is using the older firmware instead of the new, I'm still hoping someone will also create a similar one with the new firmware version (even increase power levels).

GTX670 - 4GB
EVGA GTX 670 Superclocked+ 4GB
Version: 80.04.19.00.70
Board Power: untouched
EVGA_GTX670_SC_4G_VMOD.zip

If you want the new (stock) one then just grab it from EVGA.

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1703680


----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> It's in the first post .. this is using the older firmware instead of the new, I'm still hoping someone will also create a similar one with the new firmware version (even increase power levels).
> GTX670 - 4GB
> EVGA GTX 670 Superclocked+ 4GB
> Version: 80.04.19.00.70
> Board Power: untouched
> EVGA_GTX670_SC_4G_VMOD.zip
> If you want the new (stock) one then just grab it from EVGA.
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1703680


Thanks very much!

+rep


----------



## Silvaren

Can you also add Gtx 680 Lightning bios aswell ?


----------



## immppa

can i use any modded bios on my msi gtx 670 pe oc?

thank you!


----------



## error-id10t

There's a 670 FTW 4GB BIOS mod that I couldn't find listed here. It has a fairly high core clock (2nd post linked below) with the increased power limits that the 4GB SC+ is missing.

http://www.mvktech.net/component/option,com_joomlaboard/Itemid,34/func,view/id,63391/catid,10/limit,10/limitstart,800/


----------



## jarraddd

Having difficulty unlocking my voltage. I have a Palit Jetstream GTX 680 2gb.

I have tried flashing the modified jetstream bios listed in comment 1 through firestorm and nvflash windows, both of which completed successfully, however there was no change to either my base clock or the voltage. Thought the link might have been wrong so I went and downloaded the NV_GTX680_01_test_6.rom from mvktech and successfully flashed that. Again no change.

Any ideas?

Cheers


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarraddd*
> 
> Having difficulty unlocking my voltage. I have a Palit Jetstream GTX 680 2gb.
> I have tried flashing the modified jetstream bios listed in comment 1 through firestorm and nvflash windows, both of which completed successfully, however there was no change to either my base clock or the voltage.


What are you using to see if the voltage has changed?

I'm pretty sure the Palit GTX680 Jetstream 2GB firmware linked in the OP is the firmware I uploaded for others - and it definitely changes the max voltage to 1.2125v (up from 1.175v). This is easily seen in GPU-Z as well as the higher temps that are recorded in any hardware monitoring program that will monitor your GPU temps.

Whether the increased max voltage actually helps while still using the stock air cooler is the real question though


----------



## AliceInChains

I have a reference msi gtx 680 2gb. Which bios would I use to flash my card? I want to unlock the voltage.


----------



## S3ason

If its truly reference, I think it's safe to use any reference bios. Not sure though. I flashed my Evga 680 Sc to stock with the reference bios and I've had no problems.


----------



## jarraddd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer*
> 
> What are you using to see if the voltage has changed?
> I'm pretty sure the Palit GTX680 Jetstream 2GB firmware linked in the OP is the firmware I uploaded for others - and it definitely changes the max voltage to 1.2125v (up from 1.175v). This is easily seen in GPU-Z as well as the higher temps that are recorded in any hardware monitoring program that will monitor your GPU temps.
> Whether the increased max voltage actually helps while still using the stock air cooler is the real question though


Turns out i'm an idiot. It's working great now. Thanks for uploading the firmware. 1.215ghz was previously unstable, now running at 1.24ghz rock solid.


----------



## ASUSfreak

Well since the post is already TL;DR







I've got a question that might be asked here before, so sorry for that...

Can you still flash these cards the same way like I flashed my GTX470's?

1) use CPU-Z to get the BIOS

2) open BIOS in NIBITOR

3) choose the voltage in NIBITOR

4) save the "new" BIOS

5) use (in DOS) nvflash with some commando's to flash the card(s)

6) Reboot, done


----------



## Iruwen

NiBiTor doesn't support Kepler, all BIOSs currently are handmade. Apart from that, the process is the same.


----------



## ASUSfreak

Ah good to know.

So I just need the handmade BIOS from this post and flash it directly with nvflash (if I had a 670/680 ofcourse...)


----------



## toyzruz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyzruz*
> 
> I've tried the EVGA Signature file .... gave me an error. And I think it's not the bios I need for my signature sc 2 ...
> Is it possible to upload my original bios file and to edit the bios file to unlock 1.21v ?
> Anybody capable of editing my bios?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinejam*
> 
> pm tecfreak.


Hi guys,
here's my EVGA GTX680 SC Signater *2*!! http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=02G-P4-2687-KR

bios file.

I hope someone can unlock the 1,21v "feature" so we can give it back to the oc community (and to me







) !

Thank you in advance!

Toyzeuz

EVGA SC SIGNATURE 2.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## =XE=NOVA

ok guys i modded a Galaxy GTX 670 4GB bios version 80.04.31.00.3F (P2004-0005) you can download from attached file.

Voltage: 1.2125
GPU-Clock: 1202MHz
MEM-Clock: untouched
FAN 20%-100%
DEFAULT clock: 915
BOARD power: 200/100% 250/125% <<untouched default for the version of card.
GTX670 - 4GB - 6+8pin

GK104Vmod.zip 55k .zip file


----------



## toyzruz

nice! Mind to take a look at my bios file above (your post)?


----------



## winkyeye

Has anyone modded the 80.04.31.00.70 BIOS for the 2gb reference cards yet?


----------



## qwaarjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=XE=NOVA*
> 
> ok guys i modded a Galaxy GTX 670 4GB bios version 80.04.31.00.3F (P2004-0005) you can download from attached file.
> Voltage: 1.2125
> GPU-Clock: 1202MHz
> MEM-Clock: untouched
> FAN 20%-100%
> DEFAULT clock: 915
> BOARD power: 200/100% 250/125% <<untouched default for the version of card.
> GTX670 - 4GB - 6+8pin
> 
> GK104vmod.zip 24k .zip file


Thanks Nova, any differences between yours and tecfreak's?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1289489/gtx-680-670-unlocked-voltage-bios/870#post_17921533

edit: Looks like the difference is you removed the fan speed limit? Thanks!


----------



## =XE=NOVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwaarjet*
> 
> Thanks Nova, any differences between yours and tecfreak's?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1289489/gtx-680-670-unlocked-voltage-bios/870#post_17921533
> edit: Looks like the difference is you removed the fan speed limit? Thanks!


i think that is right i tried that one before.


----------



## =XE=NOVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyzruz*
> 
> nice! Mind to take a look at my bios file above (your post)?


yea go ahead thats why i posted it for all to see and use notta problem.


----------



## toyzruz

Could you please just do the voltmod to my EVGA GTX680 SC Signature 2 bios? (Dont need an overclocked bios or a fan tuning...) I'm just hoping someone can unlock the 1,21v mod for my cards.


----------



## =XE=NOVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyzruz*
> 
> Could you please just do the voltmod to my EVGA GTX680 SC Signature 2 bios? (Dont need an overclocked bios or a fan tuning...) I'm just hoping someone can unlock the 1,21v mod for my cards.


sure can, post your bios ill look at it and see what i can do. dunno if the tables are different,


----------



## toyzruz

yippeaH! Thank you!

EVGA SC SIGNATURE 2.zip 56k .zip file


Thats the card we're talking about








http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=02G-P4-2687-KR


----------



## Creator

Is it possible to edit the stock boost clocks? I'm using the MSI LN2 bios on 680, but I'd like to have it boost to 1302 instead of 1202 without me having to do anything. Thanks.


----------



## Runamok81

I've read the OP, and the first 30 pages or so, but I'm still a bit lost. I have a Galaxy 670 GC with a 680 PCB. The card already does pretty well (+100MHzCore and +750MHz memory), but I'm confused about which BIOS I should flash. I get the impression that I can flash any of the BIOS' from other 680 PCB cards. Is that correct?

I've attached is the original BIOS from the Galaxy 67NPH6DV5ZVX.

GALGTX67.zip 55k .zip file


Here is the GPU-Z of the card.


Advice?


----------



## spinejam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Runamok81*
> 
> I've read the OP, and the first 30 pages or so, but I'm still a bit lost. I have a Galaxy 670 GC with a 680 PCB. The card already does pretty well (+100MHzCore and +750MHz memory), but I'm confused about which BIOS I should flash. I get the impression that I can flash any of the BIOS' from other 680 PCB cards. Is that correct?
> I've attached is the original BIOS from the Galaxy 67NPH6DV5ZVX.
> 
> GALGTX67.zip 55k .zip file
> 
> Here is the GPU-Z of the card.
> 
> Advice?


Tecfreaks: http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/a19602ec4d/GGC670_VMOD_FAN-20-100

or...

I would try the Evga gtx670 FTW bios -- pretty much the same card from what I gather. I just got the same galaxy gtx670 as you but, haven't had time to mess w/ it yet. lmk how it goes.


----------



## Runamok81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinejam*
> 
> Tecfreaks: http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/a19602ec4d/GGC670_VMOD_FAN-20-100
> or...
> I would try the Evga gtx670 FTW bios -- pretty much the same card from what I gather. I just got the same galaxy gtx670 as you but, haven't had time to mess w/ it yet. lmk how it goes.


I think that the tecfreaks BIOS you linked to is the dual fan 670 GC with the custom PCB, correct? Is it okay to flash a modified BIOS from a card with a different PCB to my card?


----------



## spinejam

Hmmmmm, not sure RE: tecfreak's being a dual fan edition bios -- I'd wait for confirmation before flashing though.


----------



## Runamok81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinejam*
> 
> Hmmmmm, not sure RE: tecfreak's being a dual fan edition bios -- I'd wait for confirmation before flashing though.


I guess that leaves the 670 FTW BIOS as my only option. But which one? The first one is the original from Saltius. It comes in at 1293 stock. Then, there is one by TecFreak that comes in at 1202 stock. Does TecFreak's 670 FTW BIOS have any other advantages?


----------



## spinejam

Well, I've used tecfreak's modified ftw bios for the Asus gtx670 DCII and it worked great. Can't speak for the other bios though -- no experience w/ it.


----------



## Recipe7

Seems like I'm having bit of an issue with this 1.21v BIOS.

There is a 55mhz jump in my core compared to my best run. Here are the results:










Are these numbers good? I would think I could break 1400 atleast.


----------



## Runamok81

I don't know if ANYONE has broken 1400Mhz yet. Remember, the voltage bump is only a slight increase. Your increases seem inline with everyone else.


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Runamok81*
> 
> I don't know if ANYONE has broken 1400Mhz yet. Remember, the voltage bump is only a slight increase. Your increases seem inline with everyone else.


The 1400 I was referring to was the score for a 55core bump. I wouldn't dare reach for 1400, hehe.


----------



## Runamok81

It's typically a 1-2 fps bump.


----------



## Recipe7

Alright, gotcha.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Anyone know how to mod these gtx690 bios' for max voltage(1.21v software), max board power, and max power limit?

Original_Bios_1_and_2.zip 112k .zip file


Hopefully someone can get this done, thanks in advance!


----------



## Seid Dark

I've got a Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce 2X and there doesn't seem to be unlocked bios for it, only for the 3X model. My card has 6+6 pin power connectors and custom Gigabyte PCB instead of reference 670 or 680 PCB. Is there any hope for me to get 1.21 voltage? Also I'd like that fan speed would start from 20%.

Here's my bios:

670wf2.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## =XE=NOVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyzruz*
> 
> yippeaH! Thank you!
> 
> EVGA SC SIGNATURE 2.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> Thats the card we're talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=02G-P4-2687-KR


here yo go bro remember try this at your own risk. i know the values are right try it out and let me know. 1.21 volt

updated

evgaSC2.zip 55k .zip file


----------



## winkyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winkyeye*
> 
> Has anyone modded the 80.04.31.00.70 BIOS for the 2gb reference cards yet?


Anyone?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Runamok81*
> 
> I don't know if ANYONE has broken 1400Mhz yet. Remember, the voltage bump is only a slight increase. Your increases seem inline with everyone else.


I can bench at 1412mhz with my sig card (Gigabyte GTX 670 WindForce 3 w/ this BIOS) but it won't stay 24/7 stable for gaming with the 306.xx drivers in my tweaking so far (I didn't try lowering the memory clocks, so it probably could go there with lower mem clocks). For 24/7 usage I run it at 1382 and it is rock stable, has been for weeks now







(EDIT: Nearly a month, actually). VRAM runs at 7108. Once I dialed in the 1382c/7110m speeds as 24/7 stable I pretty much didn't bother with spending hours further testing to try to get 1400+ stable with lower mem clocks, just not worth the time for 1% gains at best from here







.


----------



## Runamok81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I can bench at 1412mhz with my sig card (Gigabyte GTX 670 WindForce 3 w/ this BIOS) but it won't stay 24/7 stable for gaming with the 306.xx drivers in my tweaking so far (I didn't try lowering the memory clocks, so it probably could go there with lower mem clocks). For 24/7 usage I run it at 1382 and it is rock stable, has been for weeks now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (EDIT: Nearly a month, actually). VRAM runs at 7108. Once I dialed in the 1382c/7110m speeds as 24/7 stable I pretty much didn't bother with spending hours further testing to try to get 1400+ stable with lower mem clocks, just not worth the time for 1% gains at best from here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That, my good sir, is impressive! And I stand corrected!

I'd DO THINGS for that kind of OC, especially since my custom rig has her own build thread now.
Hopefully, I can post up some good stuff for the overclocking portion of the [build log].

For now, I'm off to flash the EVGA FTW BIOS to see how the Galaxy reacts....


----------



## Runamok81

No go on TecFreak's EVGA FTW BIOS

I tried nvflash -4 -5 FTW670VM.ROM

Code:



Code:


Flash 670 ERROR: PCI subsystem ID mismatch


----------



## toyzruz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=XE=NOVA*
> 
> here yo go bro remember try this at your own risk. i know the values are right try it out and let me know. 1.21 volt
> 
> evgaSCsig2VMOD_1.zip 55k .zip file


Thank you!! So you just "unlocked" 1,21v right? Nothing else was changed?!


----------



## Runamok81

=XE=NOVA, no one has modded this cards BIOS yet.

GALGTX67.zip 55k .zip file


Do you think you could help me out?


----------



## =XE=NOVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyzruz*
> 
> Thank you!! So you just "unlocked" 1,21v right? Nothing else was changed?!


yep thats all just voltage


----------



## =XE=NOVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Runamok81*
> 
> =XE=NOVA, no one has modded this cards BIOS yet.
> 
> GALGTX67.zip 55k .zip file
> 
> Do you think you could help me out?


i can do what i did with my bios as for clocks and stuff. or do you just want the bios that you were trying to flash cause i can get that to work for you i think. remember that not all kepler cards OC the same. some maybe more than others but the reason for these mods is to able to tweak what lil headroom you may have left.

like mine i can only go as high 1325mhz core and only like 3200mhz memory. i am going to look into getting my voltage up to the 1.3 volt range cause i have the 680 PCB so i could maybe get a lil more clock speed but dont know we will see. ill just have to look at other bioses with it and see what the offsets are.

ill try to get around to it tomorrow night if thats ok with you.


----------



## toyzruz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyzruz*
> 
> yippeaH! Thank you!
> 
> EVGA SC SIGNATURE 2.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> Thats the card we're talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=02G-P4-2687-KR


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=XE=NOVA*
> 
> here yo go bro remember try this at your own risk. i know the values are right try it out and let me know. 1.21 volt
> 
> evgaSCsig2VMOD_1.zip 55k .zip file


Hi, I ve just tried to mod my bios.

Unfortunately it didnt work.

First it gave me this error message


I renamed the file to evgamod.rom

nvflash -4 -5 -6 evgamod.rom

I reinstalled the drivers (2 times) but it gave me a message that "there isnt installed a gpu ... blabla" ... Could go into windows7 but there the nv control panel (and gpuz) didnt realize any gpu.

Could be something with the name of the modded bios file itself. cause before I was renaming your file windows gave me a message like "rename the file and it probably wont work" ... Know what I mean?
Your file ends with evgaSCsig2VMOD*1.21*
(So it wasnt recognized as a *.rom* file??)


----------



## xGHOSTx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=XE=NOVA*
> 
> ok guys i modded a Galaxy GTX 670 4GB bios version 80.04.31.00.3F (P2004-0005) you can download from attached file.
> Voltage: 1.2125
> GPU-Clock: 1202MHz
> MEM-Clock: untouched
> FAN 20%-100%
> DEFAULT clock: 915
> BOARD power: 200/100% 250/125% <<untouched default for the version of card.
> GTX670 - 4GB - 6+8pin
> 
> GK104Vmod.zip 55k .zip file


Tried this with my card, but it says file size mismatch when trying to flash with nvflash. I already tested the one from tecfreak and it works, but the fan is still at 75% max.


----------



## =XE=NOVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyzruz*
> 
> Hi, I ve just tried to mod my bios.
> Unfortunately it didnt work.
> First it gave me this error message
> 
> I renamed the file to evgamod.rom
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 evgamod.rom
> I reinstalled the drivers (2 times) but it gave me a message that "there isnt installed a gpu ... blabla" ... Could go into windows7 but there the nv control panel (and gpuz) didnt realize any gpu.
> Could be something with the name of the modded bios file itself. cause before I was renaming your file windows gave me a message like "rename the file and it probably wont work" ... Know what I mean?
> Your file ends with evgaSCsig2VMOD*1.21*
> (So it wasnt recognized as a *.rom* file??)


sorry bro i forgot to add the extension. here it is as as a rom. please edit your post and delete that file attachment. i updated my post with the right file.

evgaSC2.zip 55k .zip file


----------



## =XE=NOVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xGHOSTx*
> 
> Tried this with my card, but it says file size mismatch when trying to flash with nvflash. I already tested the one from tecfreak and it works, but the fan is still at 75% max.


what card do you have??? also i updated that file so try DL and try again. the file size unzipped should be like 98kb the previous one i uploaded was the modded part and didnt include the the rest of the bios file and was 61kb. sorry for the confusion.

here is a pick of that bios here in cpuz.


----------



## Runamok81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=XE=NOVA*
> 
> i can do what i did with my bios as for clocks and stuff. or do you just want the bios that you were trying to flash cause i can get that to work for you i think....


I'd settle for either. But I say go for the clocks. Make the same mods you did to your BIOS. We have similar 670 with 680PCB cards. Right now, my chip will run heaven steady around 1300Mhz, and a plus +650 on memory. Temperature is steady at 63. I don't expect too much of bump, but I should be able to push some more! You build it, I'll test it!


----------



## error-id10t

=XE=NOVA .. could you help with the 670 4GB SC+ bios I sent via PM?


----------



## xGHOSTx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=XE=NOVA*
> 
> what card do you have??? also i updated that file so try DL and try again. the file size unzipped should be like 98kb the previous one i uploaded was the modded part and didnt include the the rest of the bios file and was 61kb. sorry for the confusion.
> here is a pick of that bios here in cpuz.


Thanks! It worked this time







Tested with the Galaxy 4GB card


----------



## =XE=NOVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> =XE=NOVA .. could you help with the 670 4GB SC+ bios I sent via PM?


yes ill try to get to it tonight.


----------



## toyzruz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyzruz*
> 
> Hi, I ve just tried to mod my bios.
> Unfortunately it didnt work.
> First it gave me this error message
> 
> I renamed the file to evgamod.rom
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 evgamod.rom
> I reinstalled the drivers (2 times) but it gave me a message that "there isnt installed a gpu ... blabla" ... Could go into windows7 but there the nv control panel (and gpuz) didnt realize any gpu.
> Could be something with the name of the modded bios file itself. cause before I was renaming your file windows gave me a message like "rename the file and it probably wont work" ... Know what I mean?
> Your file ends with evgaSCsig2VMOD*1.21*
> (So it wasnt recognized as a *.rom* file??)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=XE=NOVA*
> 
> sorry bro i forgot to add the extension. here it is as as a rom. please edit your post and delete that file attachment. i updated my post with the right file.
> 
> evgaSC2.zip 55k .zip file


Thx









I've flashed the file ... reinstalled drivers ... but the nv drivers cant find a gpu. I can enter windows but no program can identify the 680.
???


----------



## toyzruz

installing nv drivers isnt a problem (after the flashing) but than I cant enter the nv control panel ... "no adapter...."

flashing procedure works fine as well ... but back in windows it seems like ther is no card or driver installed.... only standard vga displaydriver.


----------



## =XE=NOVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Runamok81*
> 
> =XE=NOVA, no one has modded this cards BIOS yet.
> 
> GALGTX67.zip 55k .zip file
> 
> Do you think you could help me out?


here you go bro same as my stats and re-modded mine as yours with150% board power. enjoy =)

GALGTX67fvmod.zip 55k .zip file

UPDATED^^^^^^


----------



## =XE=NOVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyzruz*
> 
> installing nv drivers isnt a problem (after the flashing) but than I cant enter the nv control panel ... "no adapter...."
> flashing procedure works fine as well ... but back in windows it seems like ther is no card or driver installed.... only standard vga displaydriver.


i dunno why all i did is adjusted the voltage pretty simple thing to do. flash back to your original bios. install drivers and try again it should work.


----------



## =XE=NOVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> =XE=NOVA .. could you help with the 670 4GB SC+ bios I sent via PM?


there is no bios in that zip folder it looks like it is just and update.exe that uses nvflash built into it to flash it from there site.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=XE=NOVA*
> 
> there is no bios in that zip folder it looks like it is just and update.exe that uses nvflash built into it to flash it from there site.


Sorry about that, here it is from my card.

670_4GB_SC+.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## =XE=NOVA

here is some pics of my OC for GTX 670 galaxy 4GB and with the modded bios i did for it. not to shabby







. im going to see if i can push it a little further and to see if i can mod the 1.3 volt setting. i have heard that 670/680 PCB for my model are the same but the volt thing for 1.3 might be cut off on my PCB. i will see what happens and keep you all informed if im successful. it might still be there ill have to cross reference it with a pic of a 680 PCB to see. would be great if it was the exact same i would be stoked. wishful thinking i guess.


----------



## toyzruz

tried it again ... dos and windows nvflash ... same problem

heres what gpuz says...

used this command
nvflash -4 -5 -6 xxx.rom

Do I need other commands? dont know ...


----------



## error-id10t

Are you trying to flasg 4GB to a 2GB GPU..? Just the memory is out of whack (3GB instead of 2GB) besides other data missing...


----------



## toyzruz

yes ... you are right ... weird memsize and mem clock ...??


----------



## xGHOSTx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=XE=NOVA*
> 
> here you go bro same as my stats and re-modded mine as yours with150% board power. enjoy =)
> 
> GALGTX67vmod.zip 55k .zip file


Is this the bios for the Galaxy 670 4GB? Is there an advantage with the 150% power? I'm currently trying your other bios with 125% power though


----------



## spinejam

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=XE=NOVA*
> 
> here is some pics of my OC for GTX 670 galaxy 4GB and with the modded bios i did for it. not to shabby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . im going to see if i can push it a little further and to see if i can mod the 1.3 volt setting. i have heard that 670/680 PCB for my model are the same but the volt thing for 1.3 might be cut off on my PCB. i will see what happens and keep you all informed if im successful. it might still be there ill have to cross reference it with a pic of a 680 PCB to see. would be great if it was the exact same i would be stoked. wishful thinking i guess.






*Nice o/c & score -- similar to my 7970 Lightning run*:











*Any success on modding that Galaxy gtx670 GC bios (single fan - 680_PCB) for Runamok81? I have the same card that's why it's of interest.*


----------



## Tchoui

I have a 680 windforce with 1.21v bios.

Is there a bios with a voltage above 1.3v??

Im trying to Oc at 1400mhz

Tried Lightning bios and it didn't work. The voltage was at 1.2v and 3dmark was unstable with no OC.


----------



## Runamok81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinejam*
> 
> Any success on modding that Galaxy gtx670 GC bios (single fan - 680_PCB) for Runamok81? I have the same card that's why it's of interest.[/B]


No success.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xGHOSTx*
> 
> Is this the bios for the Galaxy 670 4GB? Is there an advantage with the 150% power? I'm currently trying your other bios with 125% power though


The BIOS below is my original BIOS modified by =XE=NOVA. The BIOS is from a Galaxy 67NPH6DV5ZVX GeForce GTX 670 GC 2GB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=XE=NOVA*
> 
> here you go bro same as my stats and re-modded mine as yours with150% board power. enjoy =)
> 
> GALGTX67vmod.zip 55k .zip file


I flashed that BIOS ASAP. Booted into windows, and Nvidia failed to detect the GPU. I re-installed the NVIDIA drivers. Still no Go.


----------



## toyzruz

same problem with my bios ... nvidia failed to detect my gpu in windows. I wonder why gpuz says something about 3gb Memsize...


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyzruz*
> 
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 xxx.rom


--> I just picked in here, did not read all the previous...

Save this "new bios" file into your C:\ (makes it easier to flash in DOS)

Now copy/paste everything from the nvflash map into C:\ (also easier in DOS)

Click Start. Typ CMD and Right Click it and run as Administrator (Dos opens now)

1) Type now: cd/ (it brings you to c:\)

2) Type now: nvflash -4 -5 -6 xxx.rom (this is the flashing!)

If you can't flash it (Write protected) Type now: nvflash -r (removes the protection) and redo step 3

You MUST reboot the PC to take effect...


----------



## toyzruz

thx but the flashing procedure worked! But after entering Windows the card wasn detected. only standard gpu ...reinstalling drivers etc. didnt help.
Take a look at my gpuz screenshot above...


----------



## Bram030

Hi people, i have a EVGA GTX680 SC with stock 1059/1552/1124, can i flash my bios to that version posted here? Is the same model that i have???


----------



## feniks

looking for EVGA 670 reference (2GB) unlocked bios with a vmod based on newer revision 31. was it done yet?

I see an updated evga 670ref download in OP named:
REF670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-20-100.zip

but after downloading it mentions the same modification date of *8/06/12" as my former vmodded bios for this card called: REF670_VMOD_FAN_20_100.zip
and that was one was based on revision 19...


----------



## winkyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> looking for EVGA 670 reference (2GB) unlocked bios with a vmod based on newer revision 31. was it done yet?
> I see an updated evga 670ref download in OP named:
> REF670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-20-100.zip
> but after downloading it mentions the same modification date of *8/06/12" as my former vmodded bios for this card called: REF670_VMOD_FAN_20_100.zip
> and that was one was based on revision 19...


Yea I'm also looking for an updated BIOS for the reference card. I get random red screens on my card with the vmodded bios


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winkyeye*
> 
> Yea I'm also looking for an updated BIOS for the reference card. I get random red screens on my card with the vmodded bios


that RSOD problem on vmodded rev19 BIOS was sole reason I stopped using it and went back to updated (rev31) stock. at least this way it's rock solid stable and I can't complain ... however I am still looking forward to updated vmod


----------



## =XE=NOVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Runamok81*
> 
> No success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BIOS below is my original BIOS modified by =XE=NOVA. The BIOS is from a Galaxy 67NPH6DV5ZVX GeForce GTX 670 GC 2GB.
> I flashed that BIOS ASAP. Booted into windows, and Nvidia failed to detect the GPU. I re-installed the NVIDIA drivers. Still no Go.


i found an issue and i think it is fixed now. try this one i updated my thread with the new one. but here is the new one.

GALGTX67fvmod.zip 55k .zip file


----------



## error-id10t

Where's your thread.. have you had a chance to look at the 670 4GB SC+ that I linked (from my card)?


----------



## =XE=NOVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Where's your thread.. have you had a chance to look at the 670 4GB SC+ that I linked (from my card)?


im sorry been busy ill take a look and have yours probably done tomorrow. thanx for being patient.


----------



## error-id10t

That's ok, I've been working on this to figure it out myself too. If I have it right, the 670 4GB SC+ is @ 141 when power target is set to 100% and @ 172 when power target is set to 122%. No wonder the thing loves to throttle.

The max. board power is set to 200.

So I have modded those values to be 172 (100%) and 200 (122%) so it matches max. board power. The problem I have though is the checksum fix which fails with obvious results.

Anyhow when you get the time those power targets should suffice.. and if you could up the volts to 1.21v that'd be appreciated. About the fan levels, I personally don't care as they're under water.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

haha I've been reading this thread. Has anyone bricked their card yet? It seems alot of people are having problems flashing. I know it doesn't count but I flashed my 580 just fine without any problems...

So basically you guys are editing the bios file in nibitor and then uploading them here? I just modded my own bios and it worked...it seems people here are having alot of mis-match issues...


----------



## toyzruz

@=XE=NOVA
Unfortunately the new bios file you've sent isnt working ... same problem...
I still wonder why gpuz tells me something about 3gb Memory Size...

http://cdn.overclock.net/b/b7/b772c8d3_gpuz.jpeg


----------



## Iruwen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> haha I've been reading this thread. Has anyone bricked their card yet? It seems alot of people are having problems flashing. I know it doesn't count but I flashed my 580 just fine without any problems...
> 
> So basically you guys are editing the bios file in nibitor and then uploading them here? I just modded my own bios and it worked...it seems people here are having alot of mis-match issues...


We're not using NiBiTor since it doesn't support the GTX 600 series, Nvidia unfortunately made things way more complicated with Kepler. I don't remember anyone in here having bricked his card, either the BIOS cannot be flashed, the card is still running in VGA mode or another card can be used to reflash the original BIOS. Seems Saltius and Tecfreak are the only ones who *really* understood how to do a properly working Kepler BIOS mod... glad it instantly worked on my GTX 670 FTW.
There seem to be people trying to flash BIOSs from custom PCB cards to reference cards and the other way round (e.g. flash the FTW BIOS on any reference card although it has a GTX 680 PCB), while this may work (or seem to work), it'll probably cause problems.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyzruz*
> 
> @=XE=NOVA
> Unfortunately the new bios file you've sent isnt working ... same problem...
> I still wonder why gpuz tells me something about 3gb Memory Size...
> http://cdn.overclock.net/b/b7/b772c8d3_gpuz.jpeg


I tried twice yesterday.

My first one was just changing the power target values and saving the file - then flashing it. That's the kind of GPU-z output I saw afterwards (3GB instead of 4GB even though it was my own BIOS). I'm not sure what he is changing but it's possible that's the problem.

The second one was trying to apply the checksum fix using the youtube method, that's a fail and don't do it. The card refused to boot-up afterwards, I had to use iGPU to get in and fix it up.


----------



## Runamok81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=XE=NOVA*
> 
> i found an issue and i think it is fixed now. try this one i updated my thread with the new one. but here is the new one.
> 
> GALGTX67fvmod.zip 55k .zip file


Flash successful, but still no go with that ROM image.
*Results*
No device in Nvidia Control panel.


Though the GPUz information is slightly different.


----------



## spinejam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Runamok81*
> 
> Flash successful, but still no go with that ROM image.
> *Results*
> No device in Nvidia Control panel.
> 
> Though the GPUz information is slightly different.


*@Runamok81*: I just flashed this bios to my Galaxy gtx670 GC -- http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/9edc397180/FTW670_VMOD_FAN-20-100 (tecfreak's)

*nvflash.exe -4 -5 -6 FTW670VM.ROM* -- restarted, reinstalled driver, restarted, and it works fine.


----------



## spinejam

*Galaxy gtx670 GC*: This one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814162107&Tpk=N82E16814162107

*Galaxy bios:*



*Galaxy flashed w/ tecfreak's modded gtx670 FTW bios:*



Thanks again tecfreak!


----------



## =XE=NOVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iruwen*
> 
> We're not using NiBiTor since it doesn't support the GTX 600 series, Nvidia unfortunately made things way more complicated with Kepler. I don't remember anyone in here having bricked his card, either the BIOS cannot be flashed, the card is still running in VGA mode or another card can be used to reflash the original BIOS. Seems Saltius and Tecfreak are the only ones who *really* understood how to do a properly working Kepler BIOS mod... glad it instantly worked on my GTX 670 FTW.
> There seem to be people trying to flash BIOSs from custom PCB cards to reference cards and the other way round (e.g. flash the FTW BIOS on any reference card although it has a GTX 680 PCB), while this may work (or seem to work), it'll probably cause problems.


Yes you have to use Nibitor even though it says it cant read the file for the GUI input but it is used for saving the modded part you were working on on fixing the checksum values so you can save it back into the bios file you were editing. I modded my galaxy bios the same way with the GB GTX 670 WF3 F4 CLOCK TABLE chart and mine works fine. the lines for the offsets are different with each bios but the hex code blocks are the same.

00007540 - 00007570<<<<<< this offset line will vary between bios versions and card. but block of code is the same for each.
STOCK MOD
01 C8 00 01
00 02 00 00
00 3E 30 8C 1150000
11 00 30 8C 1150000
11 00 E0 79 11500000
AF 00 00 00
00 00 00 00
00 00 00 00
00 00 00 00
00 00 00 00
00 00 00 3E
30 8C 11 00 1150000
30 8C 11 00 1150000
E0 79 AF 00 11500000

MODDED VOLTAGES BELOW

01 C8 00 01
00 02 00 00
00 3E 54 80 1212500
12 00 54 80 1212500
12 00 48 03 12125000
B9 00 00 00
00 00 00 00
00 00 00 00
00 00 00 00
00 00 00 00
00 00 00 3E
54 80 12 00 1212500
54 80 12 00 1212500
48 03 B9 00 12125000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> 
> I tried twice yesterday.
> My first one was just changing the power target values and saving the file - then flashing it. That's the kind of GPU-z output I saw afterwards (3GB instead of 4GB even though it was my own BIOS). I'm not sure what he is changing but it's possible that's the problem.
> The second one was trying to apply the checksum fix using the youtube method, that's a fail and don't do it. The card refused to boot-up afterwards, I had to use iGPU to get in and fix it up.


as you can see above thats what i was changing for just the volt mod. you have to save line 400 through in my case the ending for the offset was F5FF. ending offset will be different look at my image as example. then you wont brick your card lol. also pay close attention. the next line you will see [email protected] you got to make sure that is there or your on the wrong line before. i think thats why i have had issues with the previous bios edits that i have done for others now that i think about it.



below is the table of offsets that you will need when modding your bios. im just not picking numbers out the air here guys lol.

GK104_VGABIOS_GB670WF3_MOD_EXAMPLE-ab0a325d3f7653ee73e0a6c0464dffd0.pdf 70k .pdf file


you can follow the tutorial below it is in Italian but you will get the jest of what he is doing. also do not look for FFFF your ending will be different look at my image and what it looks like. you will have to go to the last block of that line of code. to get your number from 400 to ????.






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Runamok81*
> 
> Flash successful, but still no go with that ROM image.
> *Results*
> No device in Nvidia Control panel.
> 
> Though the GPUz information is slightly different.


im not for sure why its got me baffled for the moment.


----------



## Runamok81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinejam*
> 
> *@Runamok81*: I just flashed this bios to my Galaxy gtx670 GC -- http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/9edc397180/FTW670_VMOD_FAN-20-100 (tecfreak's)
> *nvflash.exe -4 -5 -6 FTW670VM.ROM* -- restarted, reinstalled driver, restarted, and it works fine.


Thanks for the heads up! Repped. I just flashed that FTW BIOS with the force tags and it does work! I'm working on an OC right now.
Now, to return the favor, while you were testing the FTW BIOS I was testing TecFreaks Galaxy 670 GC BIOS (dual fan) in the OP, even though it was made for a board with a different PCB.
The Good: No force flags needed. No driver re-install needed. Voltage shows 1.21v. Boost is disabled. All benchmarks run at a pegged MHz.
The Bad: I didn't help my OC. I reached better numbers (Heaven score 1300+) on the original BIOS. On the modded BIOS, the GPU core was stable at higher speeds (1352 stable) but MEM couldn't be pushed as hard. I couldn't break a 1300 score with TecFreak's modded Galaxy BIOS.

I was headed to bed, but I know have this FTW bios. I gotta test it too!


----------



## Runamok81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=XE=NOVA*
> 
> Yes you have to use Nibitor even though it says it cant read the file for the GUI input but it is used for saving the modded part you were working on on fixing the checksum values so you can save it back into the bios file you were editing. I modded my galaxy bios the same way with the GB GTX 670 WF3 F4 CLOCK TABLE chart and mine works fine. the lines for the offsets are different with each bios but ...


Thanks for sharing the methodology. The information you have gathered in that post is valuable. It will help guide other's who are wish to try their hand at BIOS modding. Previously, it was buried deep inside this thread and the thread over at MKVTECH.NET Now its in one place. Thank you for that.







I sympathize with your frustration. There are better things to do than stare at someone else hexes all day! I DO appreciate your effort.


----------



## spinejam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Runamok81*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up! Repped. I just flashed that FTW BIOS with the force tags and it does work! I'm working on an OC right now.
> Now, to return the favor, while you were testing the FTW BIOS I was testing TecFreaks Galaxy 670 GC BIOS (dual fan) in the OP, even though it was made for a board with a different PCB.
> The Good: No force flags needed. No driver re-install needed. Voltage shows 1.21v. Boost is disabled. All benchmarks run at a pegged MHz.
> The Bad: I didn't help my OC. I reached better numbers (Heaven score 1300+) on the original BIOS. On the modded BIOS, the GPU core was stable at higher speeds (1352 stable) but MEM couldn't be pushed as hard. I couldn't break a 1300 score with TecFreak's modded Galaxy BIOS.
> I was headed to bed, but I know have this FTW bios. I gotta test it too!


This is what I have so far:


----------



## Runamok81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinejam*
> 
> FTW BIOS makin a difference, thank you! It's letting me push the memory! But not like yours, am I reading 1852MHz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I have so far:


You got me on CPU, so we can't apples to apples on the 3dMark. But lets see your heaven run. Here's where I am.


----------



## spinejam




----------



## Runamok81

How do you get your Heaven out of fullscreen to screencap all the diagnostic tools on the same screen?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=XE=NOVA*
> 
> the next line you will see [email protected] you got to make sure that is there or your on the wrong line before. i think thats why i have had issues with the previous bios edits that i have done for others now that i think about it.


Got it working now. Thanks for clarifying the checksum last part, that's what was failing. Rep given.


----------



## Runamok81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinejam*


I guess this makes it a party, then!









_*Above: Heaven benchmark results for Galaxy 67NPH6DV5ZJX GeForce GTX 670 flashed with 670 FTW BIOS.*_


----------



## Iruwen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Runamok81*
> 
> How do you get your Heaven out of fullscreen to screencap all the diagnostic tools on the same screen?


By removing the Fullscreen tick in the graphics settings?


----------



## toyzruz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Runamok81*
> 
> Flash successful, but still no go with that ROM image.
> *Results*
> No device in Nvidia Control panel.
> 
> Though the GPUz information is slightly different.


thats exactly what has happened/happens to me and my evga 680.


----------



## spinejam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Runamok81*
> 
> I guess this makes it a party, then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Above: Heaven benchmark results for Galaxy 67NPH6DV5ZJX GeForce GTX 670 flashed with 670 FTW BIOS.*_


Nice job -- you've got a gem! I couldn't go for more b/c I had to get some sleep and actually sold the card on [H] while all this benching was occurring.


----------



## immppa

Can anyone say that could i use any modded bios (like reference bios) on my msi gtx 670 pe oc?

thanks!


----------



## y2kcamaross

Has anyone released a modded bios for a reference 680 2gb with unlocked voltage and 150%+ power limit?


----------



## Runamok81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinejam*
> 
> Nice job -- you've got a gem! I couldn't go for more b/c I had to get some sleep and actually sold the card on [H] while all this benching was occurring.


Thanks! I love being the best! *cough*


Spoiler: Confession bear


----------



## spinejam

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Runamok81*
> 
> Thanks! I love being the best! *cough*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Confession bear


----------



## S3ason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Has anyone released a modded bios for a reference 680 2gb with unlocked voltage and 150%+ power limit?


I too would like one of these, all I can find for the 680 are bios' that just unlock the voltage or bios' that run impossible boost clocks.

Add 100% fan speed to that list


----------



## error-id10t

When you unlock the volts to 1.21v for some reason the boost increases automagically too, that's probably what you're seeing. So you'd need to mod another value to specify how high you want it to boost only.


----------



## majnu

HI

What's the process to bios flash cards my 670 WindforceX3 in SLI, is it the same as doing a single card?

Also since the thread started there seems to be lots of other bios'. I'll admit I only ready up to page 40 before I noticed this, but are the bios files on the first page the ones I should use?

Would I still need to put a negative offset in Precision X to overclock?

Is dynamic Kepler boost disabled with these new bios files?

Thanks


----------



## Runamok81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> HI
> What's the process to bios flash cards my 670 WindforceX3 in SLI, is it the same as doing a single card?


I believe the Zotac firestorm utility is needed to simultaneously flash cards. If you flash a BIOS from a different vendor you will need to use the force flags (-4 -5 -6) to get it to take. I'm not sure if firestorm can do this. I haven't had a need for simultaneous flashing, so I went the DOS BOOT stick route listed in the OP. Can you not flash them individually?
Quote:


> Would I still need to put a negative offset in Precision X to overclock?


Some of the BIOS (such as the first FTW BIOS in the OP) startup at 1296MHz. If your chip has never boosted beyond that, then yes you might. However TecFreak's BIOS typically start at 1202MHz
Quote:


> Is dynamic Kepler boost disabled with these new bios files?


Of the BIOS that I tried (EVGA FTW, and Galaxy 670 GC), yes the Kepler boost is disabled. Which I like. It makes comparing benches easier with a steady MHz.
Quote:


> Also since the thread started there seems to be lots of other bios'. I'll admit I only ready up to page 40 before I noticed this, but are the bios files on the first page the ones I should use?


I would suggest sticking to the first page BIOS'. Of those, the BIOS you want to flash depends on which card you own and its specs. You can't flash a 680 BIOS to a 670 card. You also can't flash a 4GB to a 2GB card. You can however flash BIOS from other vendors IF their card is a same PCB design, same GBs, and same GTX model. There are three flavors of 670 PCB. Reference (shorter PCB), 680 PCB (looks the same as 680 reference) and finally custom (brand specific) If your not sure which PCB you have, Newegg has pictures of the PCBs on all cards. Is this your card(s)? It looks like it uses the 680 PCB, same as my Galaxy 670 GC.
I would suggest flashing each card individually with TecFreak's EVGA FTW BIOS. Create a DOS boot disk. Boot into it. At command prompt issue

Code:



Code:


nvflash.exe -4 -5 -6 FTW670VM.ROM

Restart, Re-install the nVidia driver, restart again. Rinse and repeat 2 more times. Good luck!


----------



## error-id10t

I remember few people looking for the 670 4GB SC+ mod with updated vBIOS.

Volts: 1.21v
Fans: 20% - 100% (I have mine under water but it shows that in AB)
Core boost: 1202Mhz
Power target: 172W (100%) to 200W (116%)
Board max. power: 200W (same as before)
BIOS: 80.04.31

Original_mod_all.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## Yungbenny911

(T_T) Can anyone just mod a Reference Evga gtx 670 bios, and increase only the voltage and fan, without touching the core clock?........ Is it possible to do so?, i have checked around everywhere for something like that, but no luck.. I just want my card to be stable. the 200+ Mhz is too high for my card.... Please it would be much appreciated if i get a reply.... if you need me to upload my bios. i can.. Thanks in advance


----------



## GanjaGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> (T_T) Can anyone just mod a Reference Evga gtx 670 bios, and increase only the voltage and fan, without touching the core clock?........ Is it possible to do so?, i have checked around everywhere for something like that, but no luck.. I just want my card to be stable. the 200+ Mhz is too high for my card.... Please it would be much appreciated if i get a reply.... if you need me to upload my bios. i can.. Thanks in advance


You can just make a profile in EVGA Precision (or whatever OC software you prefer) and set the core clock to a negative value.. try minus fifty for starters and go from there... (Typing in -50 and hitting will save the negative offset value) After that, just save the profile and use that one for gaming.

I'm sure somebody can MOD the BIOS for you, somebody already made one with a lower base clock for the EVGA FTW cards, but I'm not sure that's recommended to try that same BIOS on a reference card. For now, just make a profile with a negative offset, test if it's stable, profit.


----------



## Runamok81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> (T_T) Can anyone just mod a Reference Evga gtx 670 bios, and increase only the voltage and fan, without touching the core clock?........ Is it possible to do so?, i have checked around everywhere for something like that, but no luck.. I just want my card to be stable. the 200+ Mhz is too high for my card.... Please it would be much appreciated if i get a reply.... if you need me to upload my bios. i can.. Thanks in advance


Have you tried the Reference 670 BIOS in the OP? I assume that would be a simple voltage bump and fan adjustment BIOS. Give that a whirl.


----------



## error-id10t

The only concern I would have using that is that these boards had a max. board power of 200W and it's been upped on that BIOS. I'm comparing against the SC+ but I'm pretty sure the reference is exactly the same, that's why I limited mine to 200W @ 116% instead of going further .. and it's using the older BIOS.

The clocks on it though appear to be maxed to 1202Mhz.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaGeek*
> 
> You can just make a profile in EVGA Precision (or whatever OC software you prefer) and set the core clock to a negative value.. try minus fifty for starters and go from there... (Typing in -50 and hitting will save the negative offset value) After that, just save the profile and use that one for gaming.
> I'm sure somebody can MOD the BIOS for you, somebody already made one with a lower base clock for the EVGA FTW cards, but I'm not sure that's recommended to try that same BIOS on a reference card. For now, just make a profile with a negative offset, test if it's stable, profit.


I don't just like the idea of having 1,200+ mhz every time i start up my pc, or the driver crashes. since that is really unstable and could degrade the chip.. i hope someone finds a way to fix the bios files... Thanks for your help though









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Runamok81*
> 
> Have you tried the Reference 670 BIOS in the OP? I assume that would be a simple voltage bump and fan adjustment BIOS. Give that a whirl.


I have tried it!...... it still has the 200+ mhz thing on it.


----------



## error-id10t

You're going to have to be more specific on what you want for someone to set it.

Your card won't run with the stock boost, whatever the keppler boost is included obviously and nobody else would know what is stable for you. That said, you can mod that file and edit the section where you set the max. boost if 1202Mhz is too much.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Can anyone confirm if the 2GB Reference Zotac 680 can be unlocked?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'm getting a gtx670 ftw...ot sure if this applies to it or if it's worth it or not.









I'm open to suggestions!


----------



## S3ason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Can anyone confirm if the 2GB Reference Zotac 680 can be unlocked?


I flashed my reference zotac to the evga 680 sc bios with no issues. There's also a reference 680 bios at the bottom of the list.


----------



## =XE=NOVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinejam*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Runamok81*
> 
> I guess this makes it a party, then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Above: Heaven benchmark results for Galaxy 67NPH6DV5ZJX GeForce GTX 670 flashed with 670 FTW BIOS.*_


well did some tweaking and got this fellas







core @ 1320 memory @ 1852 1.21V and @145% power target.


----------



## toyzruz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Runamok81*
> 
> Flash successful, but still no go with that ROM image.
> *Results*
> No device in Nvidia Control panel.
> 
> Though the GPUz information is slightly different.


Did you solve your problem? Or just tried another bios file?
(Still cant find anything about my/this problem







)


----------



## Yungbenny911

How do i do that? i mean..... "edit the file to a lower clock rate".... Right now, my silly card can only handle 1185 mhz, or within that range with the voltage increase (depends on the game i play), without the volt modded bios, it maxes about 1130 while playing most games, and in 3d mark 11, i get +300 3dmark scores extra with that little Mhz increase after flashing, and good Fps and stability in games, that's why i want it... (I play games In 3D, so any fps extra i get is well worth it







.

If anyone can help me Set the core clock to stock, but increase the vlotage 1.2v and Fan 100%, so i can set Precision X to overclock, instead of down clock, I would be very happy







. I don't just want my 400$ card to degrade hehe, i don't have time to deal with an Rma or stuff like that.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Runamok81*
> 
> I believe the Zotac firestorm utility is needed to simultaneously flash cards. If you flash a BIOS from a different vendor you will need to use the force flags (-4 -5 -6) to get it to take. I'm not sure if firestorm can do this. I haven't had a need for simultaneous flashing, so I went the DOS BOOT stick route listed in the OP. Can you not flash them individually?
> Some of the BIOS (such as the first FTW BIOS in the OP) startup at 1296MHz. If your chip has never boosted beyond that, then yes you might. However TecFreak's BIOS typically start at 1202MHz
> Of the BIOS that I tried (EVGA FTW, and Galaxy 670 GC), yes the Kepler boost is disabled. Which I like. It makes comparing benches easier with a steady MHz.
> I would suggest sticking to the first page BIOS'. Of those, the BIOS you want to flash depends on which card you own and its specs. You can't flash a 680 BIOS to a 670 card. You also can't flash a 4GB to a 2GB card. You can however flash BIOS from other vendors IF their card is a same PCB design, same GBs, and same GTX model. There are three flavors of 670 PCB. Reference (shorter PCB), 680 PCB (looks the same as 680 reference) and finally custom (brand specific) If your not sure which PCB you have, Newegg has pictures of the PCBs on all cards. Is this your card(s)? It looks like it uses the 680 PCB, same as my Galaxy 670 GC.
> I would suggest flashing each card individually with TecFreak's EVGA FTW BIOS. Create a DOS boot disk. Boot into it. At command prompt issue
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nvflash.exe -4 -5 -6 FTW670VM.ROM
> 
> Restart, Re-install the nVidia driver, restart again. Rinse and repeat 2 more times. Good luck!


Thanks mate.

I gave that bios file a go and it didn't overclock even by 1mhz if I wacked the voltage up to the Max. What is odd now is that I've reverted back to my old bios and my cards temps at stock/idle have increased from 35degrees to 43degrees, whilst the ambient temps are the same.









I don't know if the bios was incompatible as I have no idea what F version I'm on, and what the bios in the OP was for but having the GPU clock higher than the Boost clock may have caused crashes.

I'm sorry if it has been mentioned before but is there a way to determine what F version my Windforce's card is? Whether there is a bios which increases the Power Target past the 112% mark which my card is at and doesn't have the gpu clock higher than the boost clock?

Thank You


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=XE=NOVA*
> 
> well did some tweaking and got this fellas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> core @ 1320 memory @ 1852 1.21V and @145% power target.


Why are his texture and pixel fill rates different on his 670?


----------



## =XE=NOVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Why are his texture and pixel fill rates different on his 670?


it is because his memory clock is higher.


----------



## majnu

lol that makes sense.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Anyone else getting wildly fluctuating boost clocks in 3dmark11 after flashing the higher volt modified bios? Causes my score to drop considerably, doesn't seem to be a problem in games or heaven though


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Anyone else getting wildly fluctuating boost clocks in 3dmark11 after flashing the higher volt modified bios? Causes my score to drop considerably, doesn't seem to be a problem in games or heaven though


Temps will cause boosted core speed to drop as it drops down to a lower power state to try and reduce core temps.

If you are now running higher core voltage, then you'll also have higher core temps, which results in more fluctuation as it drops down to the lower power states and then when that causes the core temps to drop below the threshold it will jump back up to a higher power state. This repeats over and over and causes the fluctuations.

It could also be that you have the power setting in the nvidia control panel set to "adaptive" instead of "prefer maximum performance".


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer*
> 
> Temps will cause boosted core speed to drop as it drops down to a lower power state to try and reduce core temps.
> If you are now running higher core voltage, then you'll also have higher core temps, which results in more fluctuation as it drops down to the lower power states and then when that causes the core temps to drop below the threshold it will jump back up to a higher power state. This repeats over and over and causes the fluctuations.
> It could also be that you have the power setting in the nvidia control panel set to "adaptive" instead of "prefer maximum performance".


Temps never go above 60 during the tests and prefer maximum performance is set


----------



## majnu

I used the F12 Windforce Bios on Page 50 (I think) and the MAX overclock I could get was +20 on the GPU Clock and +20 for the Memory. Temps in Benching increased by 9-10 degrees and my Unigene score went from 145.1 to 152.4FPS.

What is good is that both cards now show the same Boost Clock as Kepler Boost has been disabled. Previously one card would only boost as high as 1250Mhz and now it goes to 1283Mhz.

Gaming whilst playing BF3 hasn't crashed yet. I forgot to monitor the temps so will update how much it increased by. My overclock is not as good as others who are getting sub 1300Mhz on the default Voltages or 1400 using the modified Bios but at the end of the day it's all the luck of the draw. It's definitely not a Silicone lottery as both my cards have an ASIC of 100% - which I knew meant bull crap, but it's good to know nevertheless.

Both cards remained under 60 whilst gaming.


----------



## immppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *immppa*
> 
> Can anyone say that could i use any modded bios (like reference bios) on my msi gtx 670 pe oc?
> thanks!


Anyone??


----------



## error-id10t

I'm guessing you could, you can see few people using bios' from another manufacturer here but why would you want to, doesn't yours include ability to overvolt etc already?


----------



## Hampa

This is great!

With stock bios my GB Windforce x3 670 only did about 1230mhz









After the flash, 1340mhz!!

And it seems to have fixed all my problems with bf3 crashing all the time.
Luv you guys!


----------



## immppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I'm guessing you could, you can see few people using bios' from another manufacturer here but why would you want to, doesn't yours include ability to overvolt etc already?


Because this cards power limit doesn't go above 104-105% even if i put the limiter to 114% which causes the gpu mhz go down. I was just wondering if another manufactures bios would change this thing









Sorry for my bad english, hope you understand!


----------



## darkadi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=XE=NOVA*
> 
> Yes you have to use Nibitor even though it says it cant read the file for the GUI input but it is used for saving the modded part you were working on on fixing the checksum values so you can save it back into the bios file you were editing. I modded my galaxy bios the same way with the GB GTX 670 WF3 F4 CLOCK TABLE chart and mine works fine. the lines for the offsets are different with each bios but the hex code blocks are the same.
> 00007540 - 00007570<<<<<< this offset line will vary between bios versions and card. but block of code is the same for each.
> STOCK MOD
> 01 C8 00 01
> 00 02 00 00
> 00 3E 30 8C 1150000
> 11 00 30 8C 1150000
> 11 00 E0 79 11500000
> AF 00 00 00
> 00 00 00 00
> 00 00 00 00
> 00 00 00 00
> 00 00 00 00
> 00 00 00 3E
> 30 8C 11 00 1150000
> 30 8C 11 00 1150000
> E0 79 AF 00 11500000
> MODDED VOLTAGES BELOW
> 01 C8 00 01
> 00 02 00 00
> 00 3E 54 80 1212500
> 12 00 54 80 1212500
> 12 00 48 03 12125000
> B9 00 00 00
> 00 00 00 00
> 00 00 00 00
> 00 00 00 00
> 00 00 00 00
> 00 00 00 3E
> 54 80 12 00 1212500
> 54 80 12 00 1212500
> 48 03 B9 00 12125000
> as you can see above thats what i was changing for just the volt mod. you have to save line 400 through in my case the ending for the offset was F5FF. ending offset will be different look at my image as example. then you wont brick your card lol. also pay close attention. the next line you will see [email protected] you got to make sure that is there or your on the wrong line before. i think thats why i have had issues with the previous bios edits that i have done for others now that i think about it.
> 
> below is the table of offsets that you will need when modding your bios. im just not picking numbers out the air here guys lol.
> 
> GK104_VGABIOS_GB670WF3_MOD_EXAMPLE-ab0a325d3f7653ee73e0a6c0464dffd0.pdf 70k .pdf file
> 
> you can follow the tutorial below it is in Italian but you will get the jest of what he is doing. also do not look for FFFF your ending will be different look at my image and what it looks like. you will have to go to the last block of that line of code. to get your number from 400 to ????.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im not for sure why its got me baffled for the moment.


Hi, I did volt mod on my MSI GTX670 PE OC and it works but there is one problem. Frequency is fluctuating during load on 3Dmark11 and as a result of this is lower score.
On original bios, frequency is constant all the time. Where in bios is a part of code that can be changed in order to maintain constant frequency?


----------



## Konata Izumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkadi*
> 
> Hi, I did volt mod on my MSI GTX670 PE OC and it works but there is one problem. Frequency is fluctuating during load on 3Dmark11 and as a result of this is lower score.
> On original bios, frequency is constant all the time. Where in bios is a part of code that can be changed in order to maintain constant frequency?


I'm having the exact same issue. If anyone knows of a solution that would be great!


----------



## Yungbenny911

This is my current stable Overclock... and it suck bad







.... While other people on here are getting 1300+mhz... i can only hit a max of 1160Mhz in heaven and normally 1130 In games. Anything above my current settings and crash!... i just want to be able to get at least 30-40 Mhz plus







, it would really help if i can. currently i have a 3d mark 11 score of P9462
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4370117



















Well. If someone can just help me mod this bios file.

Evga reference 670.zip 56k .zip file


And set it as:
Core clock Clock = 1140mhz
Memory Clock= stock
Voltage= 1.2120v
Fan= 30%-100%
Power target =145%, (or whichever will be stable for reference. Sorry; i don't really know much about the power target on different vendors)

I will really appreciate it!.... if anyone at all can help.. or even tell me how i can do it myslef


----------



## spinejam

*Asus gtx670 DCII non-Top:* (modded DCII FTW bios)





*BF3 gameplay AB log:*


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkadi*
> 
> Hi, I did volt mod on my MSI GTX670 PE OC and it works but there is one problem. Frequency is fluctuating during load on 3Dmark11 and as a result of this is lower score.
> On original bios, frequency is constant all the time. Where in bios is a part of code that can be changed in order to maintain constant frequency?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konata Izumi*
> 
> I'm having the exact same issue. If anyone knows of a solution that would be great!


I modded immppa MSI PE OC BIOS (version 80.04.31.00.46) with power targets to 200W (100%) up to 225W and he is seeing this behaviour too. The first 2 tests show horrible down-clocking, even though power target is only reaching 91% and temps max. out at 64 degrees. Volts and CPU usage are exactly as they should be.

That said, I'm not sure why you guys are volt-modding seeing as you have it via afterburner in the first place already, it may not show it but apparently it's there (just read the afterburner thread).

Either way, you guys don't seem to be the only ones...

http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=161689.0


----------



## darkadi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by darkadi View Post
> 
> Hi, I did volt mod on my MSI GTX670 PE OC and it works but there is one problem. Frequency is fluctuating during load on 3Dmark11 and as a result of this is lower score.
> On original bios, frequency is constant all the time. Where in bios is a part of code that can be changed in order to maintain constant frequency?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by Konata Izumi View Post
> 
> I'm having the exact same issue. If anyone knows of a solution that would be great!


Quote:


> I modded immppa MSI PE OC BIOS with power targets to 200W (100%) up to 225W and he is seeing this behaviour too. The first 2 tests show horrible down-clocking, even though power target is only reaching 91% and temps max. out at 64 degrees. Volts and CPU usage are exactly as they should be.
> That said, I'm not sure why you guys are volt-modding seeing as you have it via afterburner in the first place already, it may not show it but apparently it's there (just read the afterburner thread).
> Either way, you guys don't seem to be the only ones...


I flashed my MSI GTX670PE/OC with Galaxy bios GGC670_VMOD_FAN-20-100 just for curiosity. I'm surprised that it works, nice score +400 pts. graphics in 3Dmark11 ,stable +40Mhz, and no throttling down under heavy load, but fan functionality (Dust Removal technology) has lost







Flashing with modded MSI bios PE670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-20-100 is pointless because of throttling down and lower score than original one. Maybe Power Target is the issue or something more








I'm looking for MSI GTX670PE/OC bios that has volt-mod and no throttling down under load


----------



## error-id10t

Is the OP still updating the first thread with BIOS' .. if so can we add these.

670 4GB SC+

http://www.overclock.net/t/1289489/gtx-680-670-unlocked-voltage-bios/1710#post_18236863

670 4GB FTW

http://www.overclock.net/t/1289489/gtx-680-670-unlocked-voltage-bios/1610#post_18189130


----------



## immppa

The GALAXY bios works too on my MSI GTX 670 pe/oc!! Gpu clock doesn`t drop att all!














This is great!


----------



## darkadi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *immppa*
> 
> The GALAXY bios works too on my MSI GTX 670 pe/oc!! Gpu clock doesn`t drop att all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is great!


Nice







, but be careful about temps on this bios. It's not designed for MSI TF IV cooling. Temps can touch 72C or even above that under heavy load.
I had to set fan manually to be under 62C.

EDIT
______________
I prepared my own bios, can be downloaded from here ->http://download.hellshare.pl/gtx670gc-rom/9204112/
It consist of MSI GTX670PE/OC original bios and modded Galaxy one. I took code lines addresses from 400 to F3FF from Galaxy bios and paste into the MSI one.
Advantages of this are:
- Dust Removal technology is working now
- card is recognized as MSI GTX670PE/OC so you can adjust mem and aux voltage in afterburner









But temps still are to high under heavy load, so fan profile needs to be reworked.
The problem is that I have no idea how to do it


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce F12 (for all with stock F10 or F11 bios)
> VMOD
> GPU-Clock: 1202
> MEM-Clock: untouched
> Board Power: 200W(100%) - 250W(125%)
> GB670F12_VMOD_BP-200-250.zip


Is it possible to increase the power target to 145% on this?
Thanks


----------



## Silvaren

Gtx 680 Lightning

Ln2 bios

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0ByaqIKti5kitakRWSnlYV0RkTFk/edit?pli=1

Can you help me and modify this bios ? I am stucked at 1380 mhz and i want to achieve more than that with this card but due to not being able to give more voltage i am kinda stucked here.

Thank you.


----------



## Konata Izumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkadi*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but be careful about temps on this bios. It's not designed for MSI TF IV cooling. Temps can touch 72C or even above that under heavy load.
> I had to set fan manually to be under 62C.
> EDIT
> ______________
> I prepared my own bios, can be downloaded from here ->http://download.hellshare.pl/gtx670gc-rom/9204112/
> It consist of MSI GTX670PE/OC original bios and modded Galaxy one. I took code lines addresses from 400 to F3FF from Galaxy bios and paste into the MSI one.
> Advantages of this are:
> - Dust Removal technology is working now
> - card is recognized as MSI GTX670PE/OC so you can adjust mem and aux voltage in afterburner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But temps still are to high under heavy load, so fan profile needs to be reworked.
> The problem is that I have no idea how to do it


Can you PM me a link with that uploaded on a different website? hellshare isn't available in Canada.


----------



## darkadi

Link to modded bios for MSI GTX670PE/OC -> http://ul.to/c4ni5j8j <-

Edit:



Here is my final bios ----> http://ul.to/3hatohhh
I add original fan profile from stock bios (fan is woking properly in auto mode now, keeping temps under 70C in heavy load tasks). In my case stable OC is: core max 1300MHz, mem 1800MHz, +30mv on core and I never noticed above 68C







On stock bios max stable core was 1240MHz








To add some additional voltage MSI Afterburner 2.2.3 is necessary







,Rev 2.2.4 is a piece of crap and it doesn't work at all.


----------



## immppa

Could you modify the bios that the power limit is even higher than 125%? In 3dmark i hit the limiter if i put extra voltage with afterburner..


----------



## darkadi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *immppa*
> 
> Could you modify the bios that the power limit is even higher than 125%? In 3dmark i hit the limiter if i put extra voltage with afterburner..


Changing power limit does nothing, board power needs to be reworked also







, but I don't know how to do it. I'm in the seventh heaven now with this bios and I don't want push any further. It can harm your card.


----------



## mechwarrior

Urgent help please[B[/B]
Have a gigabyte gtx 670 windforce 3x flashed with mediafire with gtx 670 bios on page one, now no display and computer beeps three time at start up????
card is two weeks old, pls help me!!!


----------



## biffenl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mechwarrior*
> 
> Urgent help please[B[/B]
> Have a gigabyte gtx 670 windforce 3x flashed with mediafire with gtx 670 bios on page one, now no display and computer beeps three time at start up????
> card is two weeks old, pls help me!!!


Three beeps often indicates some ram problem. Hopefully it isnt the graphics card. Find out what those three beeps mean for your motherboard.


----------



## mechwarrior

just removed my gtx 670 and reinstalled my old ati 4870 got my display back. i cannot believe i was this stupid on a brand new card....
checked ram look good, what can i do next ?
EVERY TIME i install gtx 670 is does not start up, one long beep then three short beeps, event with my ati 4870 card.


----------



## biffenl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mechwarrior*
> 
> just removed my gtx 670 and reinstalled my old ati 4870 got my display back. i cannot believe i was this stupid on a brand new card....
> checked ram look good, what can i do next ?
> EVERY TIME i install gtx 670 is does not start up, one long beep then three short beeps, event with my ati 4870 card.


If you have a display connector on your mobo, plug it in and try flashing the graphics BIOS back with Gigabyte VGA BIOS utility


----------



## Seid Dark

Could someone mod this Gigabyte 670 WF2 bios so that it would not boost over 1200MHz? Right now it instantly boosts to 1300MHz in games and my card cannot handle that, even with voltage increased to 1.21.







Thanks in advance.

wf2vmod.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## mechwarrior

Hi biffen1
Motherboard is asus pt6 se no on board graphics.
Have I just screwed a $450 card???


----------



## error-id10t

So are you trying to boot with the replacement (old) card as the main card - with the monitor plugged to this only.

Have the 'broken' card in the 2nd lane powered on so it's picked up by OS. Then just get yourself to the folder where the actually executable is and run it in Windows (reason: firestorm program itself may fail but the nvidia executable will run).


----------



## Hokies83

Words from the front lines on Kepler Voltage...

It appears NV confirmed with certainty GK104's voltage was set to the absolute maximum and the chip can fail if you increase voltage beyond stock voltage spec:

"We love to see our chips run faster and we understand that our customers want to squeeze as much performance as possible out of their GPUs. However, there is a physical limit to the amount of voltage that can be applied to a GPU before the silicon begins to degrade through electromigration. Essentially, excessive voltages on transistors can over time "evaporate" the metal in a key spot, destroying or degrading the performance of the chip. Unfortunately, since the process happens over time, it's not always immediately obvious when it's happening. Overvoltaging above our max spec does exactly this. It raises the operating voltage beyond our rated max and can erode the GPU silicon over time.

'In contrast, GPU Boost always keeps the voltage below our max spec, even as it is raising and lowering the voltage dynamically. That way you get great performance and a guaranteed lifetime. So our policy is pretty simple: We encourage users to go have fun with our GPUs. They are completely guaranteed and will perform great within the predefined limits. We also recommend that our board partners don't build in mechanisms that raise voltages beyond our max spec. We set it as high as possible within long term reliability limits.

They're also leaving a bad taste in board partners' mouths: where in previous generations each company has been able to push its own cards to the limit in order to beat the competition, under Nvidia's alleged new rules all GTX 680 boards will be more or less identical in performance and features."

*Now we have 100% confirmation that Kepler's GPU voltage was red-lined from the factory to the absolute safest max allowed. That means NV just officially confirmed that anyone increasing it above this level is playing electromigration lottery with GK104.*

Source http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2012/10/05/nvidia-crippling-partners/1


----------



## error-id10t

Granted, I didn't read the link but from what you quoted I didn't see that information.. just the usual stuff about degradation from OC and increasing volts. Exactly the same applies to CPUs (GPUs would be affected more obviously).


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Granted, I didn't read the link but from what you quoted I didn't see that information.. just the usual stuff about degradation from OC and increasing volts. Exactly the same applies to CPUs (GPUs would be affected more obviously).


Quote:


> Overvoltaging above our max spec does exactly this.


----------



## Tombi

There are lots of request in this thread.

Do you need a bios modification ? Just PM me - I will do it for you.
References from me are on EVGA forums and MVKTech forums.


----------



## bce22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tombi*
> 
> There are lots of request in this thread.
> Do you need a bios modification ? Just PM me - I will do it for you.
> References from me are on EVGA forums and MVKTech forums.


Hi Tombi,

Thanks for helping out the community. I have been using a modded bios already but there is a couple of things that I wish it had.

Can you mod my original EVGA SC Signature+ (1 fan not 2) so that it:


Has the maximum allowable voltage
Has a fan profile that begins at 20% and ends at 100%
You can leave stock clocks alone but if you think it is worth adjusting the clocks my currently stable OC is 1245mhz maximum boost and 1752mhz mem.

Here is a screenshot.of GPUZ with this modded bios.


And here is the Stock bios.

EVGA GTX 680 - SC Signature - Stock Bios.zip 55k .zip file


Thanks in advance


----------



## Paztak

ASUS GTX680 DCII Top Warning: Spoiler! (Click to hide)

Stock firmware
Modded firmware
Voltage unlocked to a max of 1.2125V

Is throttling also disabled in this bios?
How about the temps, i assume that Asus DC can easily keep temps under the control even 1.212 voltages?
I'm getting my card next week so i thought that i will use this bios straight away.

mmm-mm-m Cant wait.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> ASUS GTX680 DCII Top Warning: Spoiler! (Click to hide)
> Stock firmware
> Modded firmware
> Voltage unlocked to a max of 1.2125V
> Is throttling also disabled in this bios?
> How about the temps, i assume that Asus DC can easily keep temps under the control even 1.212 voltages?
> I'm getting my card next week so i thought that i will use this bios straight away.
> mmm-mm-m Cant wait.


I am sure it can handle the small bump. My temps are still fine and hardly effected at all and I have a blower style card. the throttling it probably still on, but I am not 100% sure as mine is off and I dont know why.


----------



## thestache

Trying to mod the BIOS of my GTX 680 4GB SLI because they can't run over 1100mhz without crashing. Trying to just increase the voltage, happy to use PrecisionX for everythign else.

Using the windows nvflash and it's saving my BIOS as it should but NiBiTor won't open or read the BIOS and keeps telling me the 'device is unrecognized' and then 'parsing error'.

What am I doing wrong?

Here is the BIOS.

bios.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## Hokies83

Dam should have got Galaxy GC 4gb cards mine boost to 1200mhz stock lol.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Trying to mod the BIOS of my GTX 680 4GB SLI because they can't run over 1100mhz without crashing. Trying to just increase the voltage, happy to use PrecisionX for everything else.
> Using the windows nvflash and it's saving my BIOS as it should but NiBiTor won't open or read the BIOS and keeps telling me the 'device is unrecognized' and then 'parsing error'.
> What am I doing wrong?
> Here is the BIOS.
> 
> bios.zip 56k .zip file


NiBiTor does not and never will support the 600 series cards(From Salitus himself). You have to hex edit the bios and mod it from there. If you are not comfortable doing that post your bios and your wants and I am sure one of the many people capable will mod it.


----------



## BeastRider

Extremely disappointed with my card. I'm at 1255 Core and a depressing 6480 total Mem with my 680. I am seriously considering this if I can get above 1300 and hopefully get to 7K mem (which is impossible). The only thing stopping me is the fact that I might wreck the card and if the additional clocks (if any) aren't that high..If that were the case then I'd rather leave it as is and maybe try to sell and get a 7970 or a non-Palit 680.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Extremely disappointed with my card. I'm at 1255 Core and a depressing 6480 total Mem with my 680. I am seriously considering this if I can get above 1300 and hopefully get to 7K mem (which is impossible). The only thing stopping me is the fact that I might wreck the card and if the additional clocks (if any) aren't that high..If that were the case then I'd rather leave it as is and maybe try to sell and get a 7970 or a non-Palit 680.


Im at 1220 core and 7000 Memory and i can see no diff in performance in game from when i had 2 2GB Gtx 680s at 1350mhz/7000 core

Donno what the big issue is about 2-3fps in only some games.... And it only show really anything in a Benchmark... If you wanted that you should have got a Gtx 680 Lighting..

Wait 5 months and get a Gtx 780.. the 680 will have better resale value then a 7970 anywho..


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Im at 1220 core and 7000 Memory and i can see no diff in performance in game from when i had 2 2GB Gtx 680s at 1350mhz/7000 core
> Donno what the big issue is about 2-3fps in only some games.... And it only show really anything in a Benchmark... If you wanted that you should have got a Gtx 680 Lighting..
> Wait 5 months and get a Gtx 780.. the 680 will have better resale value then a 7970 anywho..


Yeah..Not gonna go for 7970 anymore..What I'm really disappointed about is the 6480 mem clock when I see cards hitting 7K easy..Feels like I got cheated ya know? Got the Palit cause it was the cheapest non-reference card I could get..


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Yeah..Not gonna go for 7970 anymore..What I'm really disappointed about is the 6480 mem clock when I see cards hitting 7K easy..Feels like I got cheated ya know? Got the Palit cause it was the cheapest non-reference card I could get..


Drop the core OC a bit and see if the memory will go higher.

The Galaxy GC 4GB uses Non Ref Chokes And Samsung Vrams,


----------



## Tslm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Extremely disappointed with my card. I'm at 1255 Core and a depressing 6480 total Mem with my 680. I am seriously considering this if I can get above 1300 and hopefully get to 7K mem (which is impossible). The only thing stopping me is the fact that I might wreck the card and if the additional clocks (if any) aren't that high..If that were the case then I'd rather leave it as is and maybe try to sell and get a 7970 or a non-Palit 680.


Plenty of 7970s don't even reach 1200MHz. I know a guy who couldn't get his Sapphire non-ref one past 1150. Be happy with 1255, and yeah 7GHz on the memory would have been nice but it seems volatile with some people not even getting 6.2GHz. Just the way memory is unfortunately. I'd honestly try 1200 on the core and see if you can go higher with the memory


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Extremely disappointed with my card. I'm at 1255 Core and a depressing 6480 total Mem with my 680. I am seriously considering this if I can get above 1300 and hopefully get to 7K mem (which is impossible). The only thing stopping me is the fact that I might wreck the card and if the additional clocks (if any) aren't that high..If that were the case then I'd rather leave it as is and maybe try to sell and get a 7970 or a non-Palit 680.


That's not a bad OC at all. 1255 MHz is pretty decent and ~6500 MHz memory is the average for the 680. 1300 MHz+ core is pretty hard to get on reference 670s and 680s.
It is also difficult to find 680s to get 7000+ or above. but it is more common on the 670s to see them getting 7000+ especially the EVGA FTW cards.


----------



## Paztak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> ASUS GTX680 DCII Top Warning: Spoiler! (Click to hide)
> Stock firmware
> Modded firmware
> Voltage unlocked to a max of 1.2125V
> Is throttling also disabled in this bios?
> How about the temps, i assume that Asus DC can easily keep temps under the control even 1.212 voltages?
> I'm getting my card next week so i thought that i will use this bios straight away.
> mmm-mm-m Cant wait.


Meh,

Now the person who was already willing to make change between the cards (gtx 670 <-> gtx 680) is saying that he is getting some artifacts and random errors with the card so he don't want to send broken card for me... It's hard to believe that. The change was already agreed and closed, this Monday was meant to be the date of dispatch. Hopefully i will get my cash payment back from him. Now worries though, i have his contact information, so i don't think he is that stupid.

Now that ends my desire to test GTX680 and i will stick to my GTX 670. If i someday need more performance i will make it SLi.. Bujaa!


----------



## BeastRider

Still deciding on whether to get the volt mod or not..Seems like a bad idea cause of the risk:reward ratio..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> That's not a bad OC at all. 1255 MHz is pretty decent and ~6500 MHz memory is the average for the 680. 1300 MHz+ core is pretty hard to get on reference 670s and 680s.
> It is also difficult to find 680s to get 7000+ or above. but it is more common on the 670s to see them getting 7000+ especially the EVGA FTW cards.


Why is it that the 670 has more mem clock? Guess Ima stick with my 680 and just get another one second hand if I find a good deal..*siggh


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Still deciding on whether to get the volt mod or not..Seems like a bad idea cause of the risk:reward ratio..
> Why is it that the 670 has more mem clock? Guess Ima stick with my 680 and just get another one second hand if I find a good deal..*siggh


Yu missed that deal i sold my Asus 2gb that did 1350mhz/ + 450mem with the Antec 620 mod for 440$ lol. ( Somebody got a steal )

But still it sat in the market place for a week...


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> Meh,
> Now the person who was already willing to make change between the cards (gtx 670 <-> gtx 680) is saying that he is getting some artifacts and random errors with the card so he don't want to send broken card for me... It's hard to believe that. The change was already agreed and closed, this Monday was meant to be the date of dispatch. Hopefully i will get my cash payment back from him. Now worries though, i have his contact information, so i don't think he is that stupid.
> Now that ends my desire to test GTX680 and i will stick to my GTX 670. If i someday need more performance i will make it SLi.. Bujaa!


Wow. Hope you get your money man!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

no one should do the volt mod, I got tons of red screen lock ups when using it I've been back to my stock bios / max OC and not one since then.

its not worth the risk you void your warranty if they catch you and for what? 20-50mhz thats like 0 performance increase.... just my


----------



## ivanlabrie

Might be worth it if you want to bench some 3dm11 lol
I doubt it would be a useful card for any other bench against current 7970's out there








For 24/7 use, perhaps it may help if you got a dud or something.
I'll give it a try soon.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> no one should do the volt mod, I got tons of red screen lock ups when using it I've been back to my stock bios / max OC and not one since then.
> its not worth the risk you void your warranty if they catch you and for what? 20-50mhz thats like 0 performance increase.... just my


Words from the front lines on Kepler Voltage...

It appears NV confirmed with certainty GK104's voltage was set to the absolute maximum and the chip can fail if you increase voltage beyond stock voltage spec:

"We love to see our chips run faster and we understand that our customers want to squeeze as much performance as possible out of their GPUs. However, there is a physical limit to the amount of voltage that can be applied to a GPU before the silicon begins to degrade through electromigration. Essentially, excessive voltages on transistors can over time "evaporate" the metal in a key spot, destroying or degrading the performance of the chip. Unfortunately, since the process happens over time, it's not always immediately obvious when it's happening. Overvoltaging above our max spec does exactly this. It raises the operating voltage beyond our rated max and can erode the GPU silicon over time.

'In contrast, GPU Boost always keeps the voltage below our max spec, even as it is raising and lowering the voltage dynamically. That way you get great performance and a guaranteed lifetime. So our policy is pretty simple: We encourage users to go have fun with our GPUs. They are completely guaranteed and will perform great within the predefined limits. We also recommend that our board partners don't build in mechanisms that raise voltages beyond our max spec. We set it as high as possible within long term reliability limits.

They're also leaving a bad taste in board partners' mouths: where in previous generations each company has been able to push its own cards to the limit in order to beat the competition, under Nvidia's alleged new rules all GTX 680 boards will be more or less identical in performance and features."

Now we have 100% confirmation that Kepler's GPU voltage was red-lined from the factory to the absolute safest max allowed. That means NV just officially confirmed that anyone increasing it above this level is playing electromigration lottery with GK104.

Source http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2012/10/05/nvidia-crippling-partners/1

More in my Thread here.. http://www.overclock.net/t/1313300/nvidia-forcing-voltage-locking-600-700-series-discussion-thread/0_20#post_18307977


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Words from the front lines on Kepler Voltage...
> It appears NV confirmed with certainty GK104's voltage was set to the absolute maximum and the chip can fail if you increase voltage beyond stock voltage spec:
> "We love to see our chips run faster and we understand that our customers want to squeeze as much performance as possible out of their GPUs. However, there is a physical limit to the amount of voltage that can be applied to a GPU before the silicon begins to degrade through electromigration. Essentially, excessive voltages on transistors can over time "evaporate" the metal in a key spot, destroying or degrading the performance of the chip. Unfortunately, since the process happens over time, it's not always immediately obvious when it's happening. Overvoltaging above our max spec does exactly this. It raises the operating voltage beyond our rated max and can erode the GPU silicon over time.
> 'In contrast, GPU Boost always keeps the voltage below our max spec, even as it is raising and lowering the voltage dynamically. That way you get great performance and a guaranteed lifetime. So our policy is pretty simple: We encourage users to go have fun with our GPUs. They are completely guaranteed and will perform great within the predefined limits. We also recommend that our board partners don't build in mechanisms that raise voltages beyond our max spec. We set it as high as possible within long term reliability limits.
> They're also leaving a bad taste in board partners' mouths: where in previous generations each company has been able to push its own cards to the limit in order to beat the competition, under Nvidia's alleged new rules all GTX 680 boards will be more or less identical in performance and features."
> Now we have 100% confirmation that Kepler's GPU voltage was red-lined from the factory to the absolute safest max allowed. That means NV just officially confirmed that anyone increasing it above this level is playing electromigration lottery with GK104.
> Source http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2012/10/05/nvidia-crippling-partners/1


Yea I remember you being the voice of reason in the beginning i just wanted to squeeze every drop out of my card, but in effect the 20-50mhz is NOTHING anyway.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Yea I remember you being the voice of reason in the beginning i just wanted to squeeze every drop out of my card, but in effect the 20-50mhz is NOTHING anyway.


Yea but those were Just Users...

This is *officially* Out of the mouth of Nvidia.

I mean for those not keeping there cards and moving up to Big Kepler in March/April it is not a big deal.. But think of the people you sell your cards to...
For example My Gtx 680 Hall of fame White pcb ed would do 1350mhz.. and i ran it at 1300mhz/500 mem 24/7 on stock volts..

Guy i sold it to has to now down clock the core by 20mhz cause it crashes at stock boost speeds now.. and that was with a Heavy OC on stock volts..
Proof ---> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2273143&highlight=

" Waits for Rob to Ban Evade to give his Wisdom how he knows more about GK 104 then Nvidia Does "


----------



## ivanlabrie

Sounds reasonable...NV pushed the mid range kepler with some overvolting and factory oc (kepler boost?) to beat the current AMD offerings at the time of launch.
Plausible enough, and may warrant some damage to the card via electromigration if we pushed it farther.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> no one should do the volt mod, I got tons of red screen lock ups when using it I've been back to my stock bios / max OC and not one since then.
> its not worth the risk you void your warranty if they catch you and for what? 20-50mhz thats like 0 performance increase.... just my


Unfortunately you are only one person and there are many things to take into consideration when things like that happen.. And since no one has come out and also said the problem was occurring for them I think its safe to say it was a problem of yours alone (not to say we can not experience it or not). It could have been your card just could not handle the extra voltage or something else along those lines. If more people come out and say such things THEN we should be worried.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yea but those were Just Users...
> This is *officially* Out of the mouth of Nvidia.
> I mean for those not keeping there cards and moving up to Big Kepler in March/April it is not a big deal.. But think of the people you sell your cards to...
> For example My Gtx 680 Hall of fame White pcb ed would do 1350mhz.. and i ran it at 1300mhz/500 mem 24/7 on stock volts..
> Guy i sold it to has to now down clock the core by 20mhz cause it crashes at stock boost speeds now.. and that was with a Heavy OC on stock volts..
> Proof ---> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2273143&highlight=
> " Waits for Rob to Ban Evade to give his Wisdom how he knows more about GK 104 then Nvidia Does "


Very interesting... I personally still have not had any problems with the bios on my card, at all. My max overclocks are still the same and the card does get used almost everyday in games like BF3 at 1300 core, so it is still being stressed. Lets just hope you where wrong and a bunch of broken 600's threads don't start popping up.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I still think that Green Light program thing is a lame thing for Nvidia to do...may or may not be related to the whole mid range kepler card pushed out of spec to keep up with AMD till they finished big kepler.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Unfortunately you are only one person and there are many things to take into consideration when things like that happen.. And since no one has come out and also said the problem was occurring for them I think its safe to say it was a problem of yours alone (not to say we can not experience it or not). It could have been your card just could not handle the extra voltage or something else along those lines. If more people come out and say such things THEN we should be worried.
> Very interesting... I personally still have not had any problems with the bios on my card, at all. My max overclocks are still the same and the card does get used almost everyday in games like BF3 at 1300 core, so it is still being stressed. Lets just hope you where wrong and a bunch of broken 600's threads don't start popping up.


The only thing to consider was the volt mod as that was the only variable that changed I tried with my max stable OC (still using same settings many months later on stock bios w/ only the 35mv increase and its fine) and w/ the extra volts it would red screen randomly. yea maybe its just my card being a vanilla 670 but based on what nvidia has said I highly doubt it...


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> The only thing to consider was the volt mod as that was the only variable that changed I tried with my max stable OC (still using same settings many months later on stock bios w/ only the 35mv increase and its fine) and w/ the extra volts it would red screen randomly. yea maybe its just my card being a vanilla 670 but based on what nvidia has said I highly doubt it...


I would like to be able to agree with you, but other people with vanilla 670's have not had problems.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I would like to be able to agree with you, but other people with vanilla 670's have not had problems.


All Silicon will not degrade at the same rate One may take a week one may take 6 months,


----------



## feniks

yeah I've seen that nvidia article, it's been discussed HOTLY in OCN rumors section of forums ...

it seems that nvidia is trying to tell the world that those mid-range Kepler chips risk rapid silicone degradation if we keep using them over-volted ... but that mainly was targeted at Lightning/Classified 680 models that can do 1.35v on gpu core ... it's not like it's gonna die instantly at 1.21-1.24v (mine didn't with vmodded BIOS), was fine everywhere except Vantage, but that was the BIOS TDP management issue I think related to rev19 evga BIOS) ... zero problems for many weeks after that at stock rev31 BIOS ... evga 670 reference here.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> NiBiTor does not and never will support the 600 series cards(From Salitus himself). You have to hex edit the bios and mod it from there. If you are not comfortable doing that post your bios and your wants and I am sure one of the many people capable will mod it.


Okay thanks for the heads up. Knew something was off.

All I'm after really is the voltage unlocked so I can push the highest OC I can within a decent voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Dam should have got Galaxy GC 4gb cards mine boost to 1200mhz stock lol.


Yeah never buying gainward again. Never wanted them to begin with (wanted EVGA 4GB + Backplate) but after 3 returns of different set-ups (Lighting HD 7970, Devil 13 HD 7990 etc) the shop was getting pissed off even though I had good reason to do it every time so I just grabbed what GTX 680 4GB they had in stock and left. With the core at default the most I can OC these cards is 400+ on the memory.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> Yea I remember you being the voice of reason in the beginning i just wanted to squeeze every drop out of my card, but in effect the 20-50mhz is NOTHING anyway.


What about in my situation.

0+ core
400+ memory
135+ power

Is the max overclock I can achieve with my GTX 680 4gb SLI. My GTX 690 did 1212mhz on the core and 6700mhz on the memory with the stock BIOS. In my case I'll need the extra volts just to get a similar 1200mhz overclock like most users and to me it will make a huge defference running a 3860x1920 resolution over three screens. 3 FPS increase for my average (from a 50-100mhz overclock) is a big deal, where as most 60Hz and 120Hz single screen users 1080P or 1600P it really isn't.


----------



## BeastRider

Okay not gonna do the BIOS mod. I'll just not tell other people my core/clock speeds. All that matters is it's a 680 anyways lol. Now I gotta decide if my second 680 will still be a Palit or some other card..Guess whatever pops up in the market here. Gonna get a used one in a couple months anyway. Thinking of placing an Asus Direct CU II TOP at the bottom PCI-e slot so then it won't get in the way of the other card lol. (Currently in the daydreaming stage, I have like, 0 cash right now lol)


----------



## enfluence

Must be doing something wrong but I've flashed my gtx windforce 3x with the unlocked voltage bios and now my gpu z readout goes like this lol



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## spinejam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enfluence*
> 
> Must be doing something wrong but I've flashed my gtx windforce 3x with the unlocked voltage bios and now my gpu z readout goes like this lol
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


That's normal -- gpuz is screwy w/ the modded bios'.


----------



## enfluence

Hmm, you sure? It's like that using overclocking programs as well like gigabyte oc guru



and as you can see its becoming higher with overclocking and the boost is way below? Just checking to make sure I'm not going to screw my card up


----------



## spinejam

Here's my gtx670 screenshot w/ modded bios':


----------



## Runamok81

I'm running TecFreaks's 1.21v EVGA BIOS and the row of "Default GPU-Z readings" has always been off. I don't think you need to worry about screwing up the card, I think GPU-Z is just having a hard time reading the info.


----------



## enfluence

So how do you tell the actual clock speed when all applications are showing it wrong? Just look at the boost speed? I'm running a gigabyte 3x if that's anything to go by.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enfluence*
> 
> So how do you tell the actual clock speed when all applications are showing it wrong? Just look at the boost speed? I'm running a gigabyte 3x if that's anything to go by.


I usually use Precision X OSD when card(s) are under load in full screen and check the max clock. For a single card even a small GPU-Z rendering window app will throw it under full boost mode, SLI requires full screen load. You can use MSI Aftterburner for checking the clock under load, I guess.
Boost clock from GPU-Z doesn't include all the boost the card can do even on stock BIOS, on vmodded BIOS it's just a useless value.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Yeah..Not gonna go for 7970 anymore..What I'm really disappointed about is the 6480 mem clock when I see cards hitting 7K easy..Feels like I got cheated ya know? Got the Palit cause it was the cheapest non-reference card I could get..


Hey Beast Palit 680 JS here too. Mind sharing what bios you are using?

Also may I be any of help to you? Like checking or comparing some benches to see if all is as it should be with our JetStreams?

e.g How much can you go up to in Heaven 3.0? Or AvP, Metro, F1 2012 etc benchmarks etc. Just for comparison's sake nothing more.

I will go first. I can finish AvP at 1255/[email protected] but in F1 2012 I can't go past [email protected]/30mem I believe. Heaven also crashes at around 1240/45 Boosts clocks.

NVCP all set to High Performance. e.g Everything Off/Auto except Optimizations etc.


----------



## Runamok81

As said above, I measure the speed using the monitor log in Precision X. Also, you can have Precision X do an oncreen overlay, so you can see the live values of your Core and MEM.


----------



## enfluence

Hmm okay sounds okay then.

What are the clocks some people have done with a gigabyte 3x?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enfluence*
> 
> Hmm okay sounds okay then.
> What are the clocks some people have done with a gigabyte 3x?


None are the same... Could range from not moving from stock max boost to 1350mhz depending on how good your card is... it is a lottery on that after all.


----------



## brettjv

So ... now that everyone's had a few months to play around and perfect them, what's the best unlocked bios out there for the (1st edition) GB 670 WF3?

I finally took the plunge last night to see what all the fuss was about, but I kinda just randomly tried a 1.21V bios that was based on the FTW. Even w/the power target at 145%, I was never actually seeing any more than about 121% power usage, and getting tons of throttling, to the point where my scores are actually lower than what I can get with my stock bios.

Clearly an unlocked bios based on the FTW is not a good choice for a GB card (I suspect because the power scaling is different on a 6pin+8pin card) ... so is there one specifically for the GB? I got my card on release date, so I'd imagine that I have the earliest possible version of the card.

It was kinda cool seeing my card cruising at 1398MHz last night ... even if it was only for a few seconds at a time, amidst all the throttling


----------



## Mdkozon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enfluence*
> 
> Hmm okay sounds okay then.
> What are the clocks some people have done with a gigabyte 3x?


I get like 800+ on mem which is huge I think for stock settings voltage.

For some reason I did about the same with modded bios so now I just use normal bios

I get like 50c on the card in bf3 maxed lol its nice. So no heat problems either.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> So ... now that everyone's had a few months to play around and perfect them, what's the best unlocked bios out there for the (1st edition) GB 670 WF3?
> I finally took the plunge last night to see what all the fuss was about, but I kinda just randomly tried a 1.21V bios that was based on the FTW. Even w/the power target at 145%, I was never actually seeing any more than about 121% power usage, and getting tons of throttling, to the point where my scores are actually lower than what I can get with my stock bios.
> Clearly an unlocked bios based on the FTW is not a good choice for a GB card (I suspect because the power scaling is different on a 6pin+8pin card) ... so is there one specifically for the GB? I got my card on release date, so I'd imagine that I have the earliest possible version of the card.
> It was kinda cool seeing my card cruising at 1398MHz last night ... even if it was only for a few seconds at a time, amidst all the throttling


you mean this ?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce F12 (for all with stock F10 or F11 bios)
> VMOD
> GPU-Clock: 1202
> MEM-Clock: untouched
> Board Power: 200W(100%) - 250W(125%)
> GB670F12_VMOD_BP-200-250.zip


found this too, bios F4, 4th post :-
http://www.mvktech.net/component/option,com_joomlaboard/Itemid,34/func,view/id,63537/catid,10/limit,10/limitstart,590/


----------



## bvsbutthd101

If I were to flash the EVGA gtx 670 4 gb SC+ bios. Would I be able to get back to the stock bios by running the latest firmware EVGA has on their site for the 670's.

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1703680


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Hey Beast Palit 680 JS here too. Mind sharing what bios you are using?
> Also may I be any of help to you? Like checking or comparing some benches to see if all is as it should be with our JetStreams?
> e.g How much can you go up to in Heaven 3.0? Or AvP, Metro, F1 2012 etc benchmarks etc. Just for comparison's sake nothing more.
> I will go first. I can finish AvP at 1255/[email protected] but in F1 2012 I can't go past [email protected]/30mem I believe. Heaven also crashes at around 1240/45 Boosts clocks.
> NVCP all set to High Performance. e.g Everything Off/Auto except Optimizations etc.


So far I've only played Dirt 3, Street Fighter x Tekken, and Guild Wars 2. I always set all settings (both in NVIDIA panel and in game) to the highest allowable. This includes txaa and all the eyecandy. I have the same OC for Dirt 3 and GW2, Street Fighter didn't even bother checking the highest fps I can get since it's always above 100. I disable vsync of course but have Virtu MVP on. I get 55-75 fps in GW2 and around 100fps in Dirt 3. My effective Core clock is 1255MHz and the part I am really disappointed in is my mem clock which artifacts at anything more than 6480MHz effective. BIOS version is stock 80.04.28.00.0B and for what it's worth the Driver I set my clocks at is 306.23. I'm using the 306.97 driver now but haven't checked if I can OC higher. 1255 Core clock seems okay but the 6480 just plain seems low..


----------



## BuGjAE

Hello guy
Look like I'm too late for coming to this thread, I just flashed the normal Gigabyte GV-N670OC-2GD. F4 bios , then I cannot flash with
modded BIOS from this thread the [email protected] say "Flash BIOS failed! BIOS version is same!"
Can someone upload the F2 to downgrade then I can upgrade the bios with modded one.
Thank you in advance:thumb:


----------



## brettjv

So, I flashed my (F4) GB WF3 GTX670 to the unlocked bios version specified on this page, fourth post down. Thanks HK, and TecFreak.

I can actually pass 3dMark11 now at 1411MHz core, but I get a bunch of throttling on the first test, even with my power limit maxed at 112% ... the first test sucks up too much power apparently. I found I get my best 3dMark11 score at 1398MHz/3524MHz/1187mV, since there's no throttling at that clock/voltage combination.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4647820

3DMark Score
P10394
Graphics Score
11400
Physics Score
8600

I have, however, passed this test before at 1392MHz with 1175mV, so all things considered I think I'm going to revert to the stock bios. Maybe if someone creates a GB670 bios with a higher power target so that I don't get throttling on 3dMark11, I'd go with that, but this one just doesn't increase my OC'ing overhead enough to really be worth using.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> If I were to flash the EVGA gtx 670 4 gb SC+ bios. Would I be able to get back to the stock bios by running the latest firmware EVGA has on their site for the 670's.
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1703680


Take a backup of your current one so you can roll-back to it.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Guys, any modded bios for the 670 FTW? I have the 2gb version, and I can't go past 1260mhz on the core (ram is fine, at 7840mhz I think...)
Thanks!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Guys, any modded bios for the 670 FTW? I have the 2gb version, and I can't go past 1260mhz on the core (ram is fine, at 7840mhz I think...)
> Thanks!


1260mhz is great 7800mhz ram = + 900 on mem slider lol would be the highest ive ever seen...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> 1260mhz is great 7800mhz ram = + 900 on mem slider lol would be the highest ive ever seen...


Really? I am at +790 ram offset and +90 core. Tried the bios in the OP I get some spikes at 1400mhz but it's not fully stable, and most of the time it's throttling cause of heat. I'll have to figure out how to keep the heat down...I have some Liquid Ultra paste, perhaps it can help


----------



## Tombi

I work on a new tool for GTX600-series Modding.



More information: http://www.overclock.net/t/1316087/nibitor-for-the-6-series-close


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Really? I am at +790 ram offset and +90 core. Tried the bios in the OP I get some spikes at 1400mhz but it's not fully stable, and most of the time it's throttling cause of heat. I'll have to figure out how to keep the heat down...I have some Liquid Ultra paste, perhaps it can help


It is a crap ref cooled Evga card..

Your going to have to do the Antec 620 mod to it.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Gonna check that out...

Modded bios in the OP gave awesome results!

http://hwbot.org/submission/2320743_ivanlabrie_3dmark11___performance_geforce_gtx_670_10581_marks?recalculate=true

Had to use -10 offset for the core lol


----------



## Runamok81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tombi*
> 
> I work on a new tool for GTX600-series Modding.
> 
> More information: http://www.overclock.net/t/1316087/nibitor-for-the-6-series-close


So that's kinda a big deal! I'm definately gonna check this project out!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Digging that Green Light Killer thing xD They had it comin'

Any of you guys running 1450mhz or more benching stable? (on air at least...)

Got to 1300mhz on the core stable today. I want MOAR!


----------



## BeastRider

Is there any Closed Loop CPU liquid cooler than can fit in my Palit GTX 680 Jetstream without any mods? That would be great cause I think the main reason I can't OC more is because of the GPU throttling..I'm scared 1.21v might shorten the life or even fry my card. These aren't cheap ya know lol.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Is there any Closed Loop CPU liquid cooler than can fit in my Palit GTX 680 Jetstream without any mods? That would be great cause I think the main reason I can't OC more is because of the GPU throttling..I'm scared 1.21v might shorten the life or even fry my card. These aren't cheap ya know lol.


Yes there is:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186067
What are your temps getting to?


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Yes there is:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186067
> What are your temps getting to?


Think they lock at 70 degrees C. It starts to throttle down when I get to those temps. I'm not sure if I just got a bad chip or if this is how it's supposed to be. Got core clock at 1255 stable and mem clock (which is a lot more sucky) at 6480 effective. Really I was hoping for 7k+ in mem clock and maybe 1300 core with this card..So yeah a bit disappointed in the card I got..

Edit: Darn those coolers are expensive! They cost as much as a friggin RASA kit lol. :| More than my H100 even.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Think they lock at 70 degrees C. It starts to throttle down when I get to those temps. I'm not sure if I just got a bad chip or if this is how it's supposed to be. Got core clock at 1255 stable and mem clock (which is a lot more sucky) at 6480 effective. Really I was hoping for 7k+ in mem clock and maybe 1300 core with this card..So yeah a bit disappointed in the card I got..


Why? Some people can not even touch those clocks? While I agree the memory is a bit disappointing (as this is where Kepler really gets its BIG improvements) it still is not bad. And the card does throttle by 10mhz on the core when it reaches 70C, and then again at 80C. I was asking what temps are you getting to where you think its affecting stability. If you are only in the mid 70's it is probably not affecting it at all, your card just can't go up anymore.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Think they lock at 70 degrees C. It starts to throttle down when I get to those temps. I'm not sure if I just got a bad chip or if this is how it's supposed to be. Got core clock at 1255 stable and mem clock (which is a lot more sucky) at 6480 effective. Really I was hoping for 7k+ in mem clock and maybe 1300 core with this card..So yeah a bit disappointed in the card I got..
> Edit: Darn those coolers are expensive! They cost as much as a friggin RASA kit lol. :| More than my H100 even.


That seems low...Try a lower offset and monitor clocks in AB's graph or Precision x.
I had to lower my offset to negative (-10) to get 1300mhz on the core stable, otherwise it would have brief spikes at 1443mhz and then spend most of the time at much lower clocks.
Weird thing this Kepler series. :/

Get some Liquid Pro or Ultra tim and apply it on the die. I'm having max temps of 45c with 1.213v and 1300mhz core, at 21c ambient more or less.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> That seems low...Try a lower offset and monitor clocks in AB's graph or Precision x.
> I had to lower my offset to negative (-10) to get 1300mhz on the core stable, otherwise it would have brief spikes at 1443mhz and then spend most of the time at much lower clocks.
> Weird thing this Kepler series. :/
> Get some Liquid Pro or Ultra tim and apply it on the die. I'm having max temps of 45c with 1.213v and 1300mhz core, at 21c ambient more or less.


Yeah Kepler is weird..Good performance but not very overclocker-friendly. What do you mean lower my offset to get 1300 MHz on Core? Lower my memory offset to get higher core? But my memory core is already sucky..







Guess it doesn't really improve fps but it does feel bad as an overclocker who paid $500 for this card and can't overclock lol.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Yeah Kepler is weird..Good performance but not very overclocker-friendly. What do you mean lower my offset to get 1300 MHz on Core? Lower my memory offset to get higher core? But my memory core is already sucky..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess it doesn't really improve fps but it does feel bad as an overclocker who paid $500 for this card and can't overclock lol.


I meant, that in my case, I had to lower the offset to a negative number to get higher stable clocks throughout benches or gaming.
My card did 1443mhz spikes when using a +20 offset, but scored lower in Heaven and 3dm11 compared to my -10mhz core offset, which yielded a constant 1300mhz core. memory will stay where you set it at...Mine was sitting at 7800mhz steadily.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I meant, that in my case, I had to lower the offset to a negative number to get higher stable clocks throughout benches or gaming.
> My card did 1443mhz spikes when using a +20 offset, but scored lower in Heaven and 3dm11 compared to my -10mhz core offset, which yielded a constant 1300mhz core. memory will stay where you set it at...Mine was sitting at 7800mhz steadily.


Those clocks are insane! Well I can't do anything about it. Will try ur advice and see how it goes..I don't really benchmark, just game a lot and wanna get the most fps I can get..


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I meant, that in my case, I had to lower the offset to a negative number to get higher stable clocks throughout benches or gaming.
> My card did 1443mhz spikes when using a +20 offset, but scored lower in Heaven and 3dm11 compared to my -10mhz core offset, which yielded a constant 1300mhz core. memory will stay where you set it at...Mine was sitting at 7800mhz steadily.


Do you have a picture of a graph after a heaven run with the memory at 7800mhz? With the heaven results in the pic, I am interested, that is the highest I have ever heard of, so far. Would love to see how it does in benchmarks.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Those clocks are insane! Well I can't do anything about it. Will try ur advice and see how it goes..I don't really benchmark, just game a lot and wanna get the most fps I can get..


Monitor the Precision x/AB/GPU-Z graphs to see where your core is at and for how long. Try different settings...
I found that my card needed me to go to defaults in Precision X each time my driver crashed to enable the settings I selected. Power target works for me, same as voltage regulation.
You can give that frame rate target a try too, it might be what you need to fulfill your goals.


----------



## BeastRider

Thanks for the inputs, also, is Heaven a good way of testing real-world fps? Since what I do to test stability is run a game and see if it crashes. IDK if that's effective but it got me to the clocks I mentioned above..


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Thanks for the inputs, also, is Heaven a good way of testing real-world fps? Since what I do to test stability is run a game and see if it crashes. IDK if that's effective but it got me to the clocks I mentioned above..


No. The best way to test stability and real world performance is go into your favorite game(s) and see if you are stable. Heaven and 3dmark will get you in the ball park but will not give you definite numbers for games, as it varies and games stress the card in different ways.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> No. The best way to test stability and real world performance is go into your favorite game(s) and see if you are stable. Heaven and 3dmark will get you in the ball park but will not give you definite numbers for games, as it varies and games stress the card in different ways.


Alright good to know I'm doing that right. Last question, does mem clock have any bearing in fps? Like say my mem clock of 6500 effective as compared to a 7k mem clock. Heard core clock is more important so I went for the max I could get stable.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Alright good to know I'm doing that right. Last question, does mem clock have any bearing in fps? Like say my mem clock of 6500 effective as compared to a 7k mem clock. Heard core clock is more important so I went for the max I could get stable.


Speaking anything but Kepler, the core is more important. But in my own experience the memory has yielded better increases then the core.


----------



## BeastRider

That's sad. Feel like I got cheated. :| Maybe I should just straight out sell my card and get a 7970..


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> That's sad. Feel like I got cheated. :| Maybe I should just straight out sell my card and get a 7970..


There's no guarantee on over clocks even with voltage. It's the same luck of the draw on any GPU. The $500 price is for stock performance as advertised. Anything further you can squeeze is gravy. You shouldn't feel sad at all.

My reference GTX 680 does 1228 MHz Core. Still kills in game performance on a single 120 Hz 1080p monitor. Even if I get another 75 MHz and hit 1300 MHz, in games it translates to about 6 FPS in reality.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, these cards are plenty fast! A 7970 with 12.8 drivers is insane, and can easily trump our cards clock for clock, but still overclocking them is not really needed per se, nor guaranteed.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah, these cards are plenty fast! A 7970 with 12.8 drivers is insane, and can easily trump our cards clock for clock, but still overclocking them is not really needed per se, nor guaranteed.


CFC means nothing when it comes to GPUs, they are different architectures. And GTX 680 compete pretty well with HD7970. At least it can clock high enough to keep up with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> There's no guarantee on over clocks even with voltage. It's the same luck of the draw on any GPU. The $500 price is for stock performance as advertised. Anything further you can squeeze is gravy. You shouldn't feel sad at all.
> My reference GTX 680 does 1228 MHz Core. Still kills in game performance on a single 120 Hz 1080p monitor. Even if I get another 75 MHz and hit 1300 MHz, in games it translates to about 6 FPS in reality.


Also this. Alot of people miss this point unfortunately.
The performance at stock is what determine the price of a card. Overclocking performance was never a guarantee.
I've seen several dud 7970s won't even go above 1150 MHz-1200 MHz and those can be easily trumped even by a good clocking GTX 670, the 680 will just have a more lead against them.
All in all, this generation performance is pretty close and one can't go wrong either way. all of them are great cards.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> CFC means nothing when it comes to GPUs, they are different architectures. And GTX 680 compete pretty well with HD7970. At least it can clock high enough to keep up with it.
> Also this. Alot of people miss this point unfortunately.
> The performance at stock is what determine the price of a card. Overclocking performance was never a guarantee.
> I've seen several dud 7970s won't even go above 1150 MHz-1200 MHz and those can be easily trumped even by a good clocking GTX 670, the 680 will just have a more lead against them.
> All in all, this generation performance is pretty close and ones can't go wrong either way. all of them are great cards.


Yeah I know it means nothing, but latest 7970 cards like the DCUII TOP and Matrix can clock up to 1340mhz on air, and close to 1300mhz for 24/7 use...which is scary









I love my 670 though, and it sips power whilst being a kick ass card though. It was a steal too








I see it as an ideal card for a gamer, not so much a bencher. It CAN do some benching too, with som tinkering but not as effective or straightforward as a 7970.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah I know it means nothing, but latest 7970 cards like the DCUII TOP and Matrix can clock up to 1340mhz on air, and close to 1300mhz for 24/7 use...which is scary


Don't be scared LoL







. 1340 MHz is the threshold of Tahiti whether on water or air.
Where did you see that? I find that hard to believe unless those cards are watercooled then it is possible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I love my 670 though, and it sips power whilst being a kick ass card though. It was a steal too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see it as an ideal card for a gamer, not so much a bencher. It CAN do some benching too, with som tinkering but not as effective or straightforward as a 7970.


And that's what matters most .... the gaming performance.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Only scared cause I bench...My card is not too shabby though









Check it out...

You only need to see hwbot to notice that getting globals on a single gpu easily implies getting a 7970...But I enjoy a good challenge!


----------



## Runamok81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Think they lock at 70 degrees C. It starts to throttle down when I get to those temps. I'm not sure if I just got a bad chip or if this is how it's supposed to be. Got core clock at 1255 stable and mem clock (which is a lot more sucky) at 6480 effective. Really I was hoping for 7k+ in mem clock and maybe 1300 core with this card..So yeah a bit disappointed in the card I got..
> Edit: Darn those coolers are expensive! They cost as much as a friggin RASA kit lol. :| More than my H100 even.


Skip the Accelero. Go the Antec 620 mod route. It's cheaper and better performing. Not to mention, the sweetness of having your own custom kit! Dwood designs and can customize the color match your case. Get your name etched... etc.. Read this thread for details.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Runamok81*
> 
> Skip the Accelero. Go the Antec 620 mod route. It's cheaper and better performing. Not to mention, the sweetness of having your own custom kit! Dwood designs and can customize the color match your case. Get your name etched... etc.. Read this thread for details.










This.. Or Lap the heat sink and apply Liquid metal pro tim..

I did this with my Galaxy 680 GC 4GB and my temps are the same as i had with my Asus gtx 680 2gb with the Antec 620 mod.





Results...


----------



## ivanlabrie

So much truth in that post...I'm getting 45c max while running Heaven with a 1300mhz core on my 670, using Liquid Ultra on the die.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> So much truth in that post...I'm getting 45c max while running Heaven with a 1300mhz core on my 670, using Liquid Ultra on the die.


Put another blowing out heat below it and see that shoot way up lol.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, sli with non reference designs on air gets hotter









Wanna delid that gpu? xD


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah, sli with non reference designs on air gets hotter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna delid that gpu? xD


Kepler already has no IHS


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Kepler already has no IHS


You could always remove the mirror like finish of the die and cut it in half, that's what some of us do lol


----------



## MikeSanders

I tried to mod my min. fan speed to 15% on my GTX 680 4GB with the Hexeditor method (click). But it doesnt work the way the 2GB Version mod works.

680 2GB:


My 4GB:


That would be fan speed 41%-12% which makes no sense.

Anyone knows which line to mod on a 4GB 680?


----------



## MikeSanders

I've found it! Its in another line. Now i can lower the fan speed with inspector to 15%.

My problem is:
Seems like my Gigabyte card has a lower start temperature for the 15% fan speed.








Idle i have about 28° and this are already 29% fan speed.









My brothers 680 (2GB) has 15% fan speed with ~30°.

I need to set the start temperature higher. But where can i find it?


----------



## bvsbutthd101

I see there's 2 bios for the EVGA GTX 670 4 gb SC+
One that says the Board Power is untouched, and one that's says the Board Power is the same. Has anyone tried either and do they work well?


----------



## error-id10t

This is the one I created, it's based on the newer vBIOS (at the time) compared to the other download option.

Volts: 1.21v
Fans: 20% - 100% (I have mine under water but it shows that in AB)
Core boost: 1202Mhz
Power target: 172W (100%) to 200W (116%)
Board max. power: 200W (same as before)
BIOS: 80.04.31

However, EVGA have now released newer vBIOS - 80.04.4B - which at stock is better for me compared to the old one, but I've been unable to mod this one. It's approx. twice as large as the old one and the checksum fix fails.


----------



## =XE=NOVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Runamok81*
> 
> Skip the Accelero. Go the Antec 620 mod route. It's cheaper and better performing. Not to mention, the sweetness of having your own custom kit! Dwood designs and can customize the color match your case. Get your name etched... etc.. Read this thread for details.


that is bad ass does he still do the brackets and such??? i would love to 620 cool my vid card.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=XE=NOVA*
> 
> that is bad ass does he still do the brackets and such??? i would love to 620 cool my vid card.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1237219/tript-cc-620-920-h50-h70-gpu-brackets-fan-grills-custom-case-badges/2060_20#post_18391933


----------



## BeastRider

Okay so I've done some tweaking, my previous OC was 1255 core and 6450 mem which is quite disappointing. Anyway, last night I tried the advice of the guys here to lower core and see if I can increase mem, and lo and behold I was able to increase mem. My question is, for all other GPUs, core clock is more important, but I've been hearing a lot about the mem clock being more important for these cards. And I'm pretty positive I am seeing a lot more FPS gain going the mem clock route. Now I have my OC at core 1205MHz and mem clock at 7000MHz. Basically I gave up 50MHz core for 550MHz mem.

Do you guys think this is alright? Think I can go higher with core to around 1215 but the game crashes after long use so reduced it to 1205. Also saw my GPU bandwidth increase by A LOT with this OC compared to my previous OC. +20GB/s. Just wanna ask your advice if I should lower my mem clock a bit to raise my core clock? Or reduce core clock even more to increase my mem clock? Or am I good with my current 1205/7000 OC?

BTW, this is without volt mod so maybe I'm in the wrong thread lol. But still weighing whether to do the vmod or not. My temps are 70 in full load. Scared of frying my card lol.


----------



## blue.chord2

Bios modding tool w/ GUI coming soon.

Nearing release. Just wanted everyone to know about it and the great work Tombi and his associates at MVKtech. Here is a link with some images.

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1748547&mpage=3

Right now he custom modding bios for people who send it to him one by one, and they currently unlock

Voltage -> 1.2125v
Fan Speed -> min 0 max 100
Power target -> 150%
and set a higher boost clock/ lock boost.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue.chord2*
> 
> Bios modding tool w/ GUI coming soon.
> Nearing release. Just wanted everyone to know about it and the great work Tombi and his associates at MVKtech. Here is a link with some images.
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1748547&mpage=3
> Right now he custom modding bios for people who send it to him one by one, and they currently unlock
> Voltage -> 1.2125v
> Fan Speed -> min 0 max 100
> Power target -> 150%
> and set a higher boost clock/ lock boost.


Thank you but it has been in the OP for like 2 days now


----------



## ivanlabrie

We also got boost clocks/voltage lock with the new Precision X!


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Okay so I've done some tweaking, my previous OC was 1255 core and 6450 mem which is quite disappointing. Anyway, last night I tried the advice of the guys here to lower core and see if I can increase mem, and lo and behold I was able to increase mem. My question is, for all other GPUs, core clock is more important, but I've been hearing a lot about the mem clock being more important for these cards. And I'm pretty positive I am seeing a lot more FPS gain going the mem clock route. Now I have my OC at core 1205MHz and mem clock at 7000MHz. Basically I gave up 50MHz core for 550MHz mem.
> Do you guys think this is alright? Think I can go higher with core to around 1215 but the game crashes after long use so reduced it to 1205. Also saw my GPU bandwidth increase by A LOT with this OC compared to my previous OC. +20GB/s. Just wanna ask your advice if I should lower my mem clock a bit to raise my core clock? Or reduce core clock even more to increase my mem clock? Or am I good with my current 1205/7000 OC?
> BTW, this is without volt mod so maybe I'm in the wrong thread lol. But still weighing whether to do the vmod or not. My temps are 70 in full load. Scared of frying my card lol.


Hey Beast. My apologies for being away and not replying to your reply which I requested in the first place.









I'm using modded unlocked voltage bios and have boost disabled and my JS is at 1202 3D clocks. Again no boost but downclock's fine. Mem is stock. Temps are fine. Barely hits 70.

To give my own info on your comment, for me also 1220-1235mhz with Mem at 7k is around my limit. So don't be disheartened by your Palit.

I know some other brand cards go at 1280-1300(even some 670's) but I stopped thinking about it after trying EVERY bios I could find. And I mean I tried like 10-15 bios IF I'm not mistaken.

In the end I have found my card's limit and I'm happy with it and keep enjoying it. I wish I could go at 1300+ and get like *only* 5-10 FPS increase but I got what I paid for and even more!

For you I will try 3DMark 11 at 1205/6500, 1255/7000+(if I can) and finaly at 1205/7000 and I hope we can gather some helpful info from the results.

*P.S:* Btw the modded bios I'm using never and I mean NEVER caused me any crash anywhere. Nadda. Even with Mem at 7150Mhz.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> We also got boost clocks/voltage lock with the new Precision X!


Yeah, used it. My clocks/voltage were locked. Scary! Immediately rebooted(after unticking K-Boost).









*QUESTION:* Does it help in Benchmarks having clocks/voltage locked?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Yeah, used it. My clocks/voltage were locked. Scary! Immediately rebooted(after unticking K-Boost).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *QUESTION:* Does it help in Benchmarks having clocks/voltage locked?


Of course it does! Constant 1300mhz core would rock for benching








I'm eager to try it...


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Hey Beast. My apologies for being away and not replying to your reply which I requested in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using modded unlocked voltage bios and have boost disabled and my JS is at 1202 3D clocks. Again no boost but downclock's fine. Mem is stock. Temps are fine. Barely hits 70.
> To give my own info on your comment, for me also 1220-1235mhz with Mem at 7k is around my limit. So don't be disheartened by your Palit.
> I know some other brand cards go at 1280-1300(even some 670's) but I stopped thinking about it after trying EVERY bios I could find. And I mean I tried like 10-15 bios IF I'm not mistaken.
> In the end I have found my card's limit and I'm happy with it and keep enjoying it. I wish I could go at 1300+ and get like *only* 5-10 FPS increase but I got what I paid for and even more!
> For you I will try 3DMark 11 at 1205/6500, 1255/7000+(if I can) and finaly at 1205/7000 and I hope we can gather some helpful info from the results.
> *P.S:* Btw the modded bios I'm using never and I mean NEVER caused me any crash anywhere. Nadda. Even with Mem at 7150Mhz.


Thanks for this! Thinking if I should try the 1.212v modded bios and maybe try get to at least 1255/7150 or something. I didn't have much time to test and compare fps with different OC settings, but if I have time I'dd definitely try that. Personally I play a single 2 lap map of Dirt 3 and keep fps in mind, then tweak and repeat process. It takes time and I'm feeling 1205-1215boost for core and 7k mem is my limit since the moment I increased my mem clock higher the game crashed immediately lol. IDK if I can increase core by like 5MHz but will try..

So the trick is finding a balance between core/mem and seeing which yields more fps? I like the trade off I made by reducing 50MHz core to get 550MHz mem though. If I'm not mistaken mem clock seems to be giving more fps increase over core because of being able to achieve such high clocks compared to core. Looking forward to doing more testing.

Keep me posted on your OC mate, would like to compare clocks since there are only a few of us Palit users. Saved me $100 compared to EVGA or Asus though so hoping to get the most out of it..


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Thanks for this!


It's my pleasure to be of any help.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Thinking if I should try the 1.212v modded bios and maybe try get to at least 1255/7150 or something.


Holy s***. Excuse me. I forgot you are still using stock bios. You SHOULD backup your bios with Zotac's Firestorm and try the bios I'm using!
I can't even go at 1255 in Heaven with my modded ones let alone with the stock one. I can sent you all the necessary files(firestorm and modded bios).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> I didn't have much time to test and compare fps with different OC settings, but if I have time I'dd definitely try that. Personally I play a single 2 lap map of Dirt 3 and keep fps in mind, then tweak and repeat process. It takes time and I'm feeling 1205-1215boost for core and 7k mem is my limit since the moment I increased my mem clock higher the game crashed immediately lol. IDK if I can increase core by like 5MHz but will try..


Again your are on stock bios and If I remember I had some "*low limits*" with the stock bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> So the trick is finding a balance between core/mem and seeing which yields more fps?


Isn't a balance in almost everything a necessity?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> I like the trade off I made by reducing 50MHz core to get 550MHz mem though. If I'm not mistaken mem clock seems to be giving more fps increase over core because of being able to achieve such high clocks compared to core. Looking forward to doing more testing.


Again try the modded bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Keep me posted on your OC mate, would like to compare clocks since there are only a few of us Palit users. Saved me $100 compared to EVGA or Asus though so hoping to get the most out of it..


Sure thing. Also I got it dirt cheap and way below retail price when it first came out, so in my mind it compensates the "average" overclock. Guess that's what keeps me happy with it.


----------



## BeastRider

Yeah maybe Ima try the modded bios. Would also like to disable boost and keep a constant core clock of as high as I can. Fan I think I'm fine with 85% constant. I think 100% heavily shorten the life span of the fans lol.

Guess 1215/7000 is the sweet spot for me. Gotta test more..Wanna go home! lol


----------



## ivanlabrie

100% fans shorten YOUR life span lol

Modded bios rocks, 1.213v is plenty for pushing your gpu actually...

BTW, you can lock boost frequency with the new Precision X.


----------



## AlwinX

Hi!

The Asus GTX680 DC2T Bios doesn't work for me. I get white stripes in Windows. Had to re-flash it with my onboard card. Maybe there is a new revision or something. Anyone the same problem?

Thanks


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 100% fans shorten YOUR life span lol
> Modded bios rocks, 1.213v is plenty for pushing your gpu actually...
> BTW, you can lock boost frequency with the new Precision X.


Oh you can? Alright might update my precision X then. Yeah 1.213 is VERY tempting. Just a little scared of having a $500 paperweight with 3 fans and a heatsink attached to it. hehe, we'll see. Might try to squeeze the most out of my stock BIOS and see if I decide to get the modded one. Think I might start from scratch with 0 offset and raise mem clock to highest, followed by core clock, that way I get the most mem clock. Seems to be more important for this Kepler card than core clock.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Oh you can? Alright might update my precision X then. Yeah 1.213 is VERY tempting. Just a little scared of having a $500 paperweight with 3 fans and a heatsink attached to it. hehe, we'll see. Might try to squeeze the most out of my stock BIOS and see if I decide to get the modded one. Think I might start from scratch with 0 offset and raise mem clock to highest, followed by core clock, that way I get the most mem clock. Seems to be more important for this Kepler card than core clock.


Mem clock IS a big thing cause we're limited by our 256bit bus, so you need more mhz to compete with a 384bit 7970 for example...I run it at 7800mhz cause I'll be using a 1440p monitor soon and I'll need more memory bandwidth for gaming. So far it works great.

As for the voltmodd, I wouldn't run at 1.213v for daily use, but that's me personally. I only run my overclocked settings for benching...Also, the no boost thing, not sure if it'll be good for the card (at least for a reference model) in the long term. I love that feature cause it increases benchmark scores a lot.
For me is at close to stock volts and speeds as possible, or the max possible oc using stock voltage, but only cause I'm really fund limited.
There's plenty of people here that use 1.21v regularly with no prob whatsoever, so ymmv.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Mem clock IS a big thing cause we're limited by our 256bit bus, so you need more mhz to compete with a 384bit 7970 for example...I run it at 7800mhz cause I'll be using a 1440p monitor soon and I'll need more memory bandwidth for gaming. So far it works great.
> As for the voltmodd, I wouldn't run at 1.213v for daily use, but that's me personally. I only run my overclocked settings for benching...Also, the no boost thing, not sure if it'll be good for the card (at least for a reference model) in the long term. I love that feature cause it increases benchmark scores a lot.
> For me is at close to stock volts and speeds as possible, or the max possible oc using stock voltage, but only cause I'm really fund limited.
> There's plenty of people here that use 1.21v regularly with no prob whatsoever, so ymmv.


Definitely fund limited if we're talking $500. And I don't really bench, I really just enjoy overclocking for more frames, even if it means 5-7fps only. I get your point with the 256 bus. Will probably see more fps by improving mem clocks than core since the core is more than enough for the limited bus.

Guess my next question is what would the lowest "acceptable" core speed be before seeing a negative effect on frames? 1205MHz minimum probably or should go higher/lower? I feel you can get higher mem clocks with less core, but IDK how low my core speed can go before having negative effects performance wise.

Also I think I read somewhere that NVIDIA clearly stated that overvolting beyond their stock voltage would drastically reduce the life span of the GPU. Think it was in this thread.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Definitely fund limited if we're talking $500. And I don't really bench, I really just enjoy overclocking for more frames, even if it means 5-7fps only. I get your point with the 256 bus. Will probably see more fps by improving mem clocks than core since the core is more than enough for the limited bus.
> Guess my next question is what would the lowest "acceptable" core speed be before seeing a negative effect on frames? 1205MHz minimum probably or should go higher/lower? I feel you can get higher mem clocks with less core, but IDK how low my core speed can go before having negative effects performance wise.
> Also I think I read somewhere that NVIDIA clearly stated that overvolting beyond their stock voltage would drastically reduce the life span of the GPU. Think it was in this thread.


Yep, I wouldn't push it more than enough...1.213v is not terribad either, as long as it's running cool.
1200mhz core is plenty, try to get 1250mhz core and 7ghz vram, that sounds doable.
Thing is Nvidia apparently launched their intended mid range gpu as the flagship this gen, and it makes sense cause of the naming scheme, that the gk104 gpu is an overvolted and overclocked mid range part. (That would explain nvidias's concern too)


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yep, I wouldn't push it more than enough...1.213v is not terribad either, as long as it's running cool.
> 1200mhz core is plenty, try to get 1250mhz core and 7ghz vram, that sounds doable.
> Thing is Nvidia apparently launched their intended mid range gpu as the flagship this gen, and it makes sense cause of the naming scheme, that the gk104 gpu is an overvolted and overclocked mid range part. (That would explain nvidias's concern too)


Maybe with a modded BIOS I can do 1250/7000, but right now I'm at 1205-1215/7000. Also gonna disable boost once I update EVGA Precision. 70 degrees at full load right now so I guess that's not all that bad, honestly it does feel like the chip can handle 1.213v easy, I can maybe give it a try when I get some free time.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Maybe with a modded BIOS I can do 1250/7000, but right now I'm at 1205-1215/7000. Also gonna disable boost once I update EVGA Precision. 70 degrees at full load right now so I guess that's not all that bad, honestly it does feel like the chip can handle 1.213v easy, I can maybe give it a try when I get some free time.


Yeah, you can always flash and run it with stock volts, but you'll get a higher boost clock from scratch so you can dial back the offset and lock boost at say 1202mhz.


----------



## Legonut

I just unlocked my Gigabyte Windforce x3 card and i was able to squeeze 40mHz more out of it. I have some questions:

My memory is set to +765, and it's stable. Is this safe? most people put it around +400

When I unlocked my card, the power target in MSI afterburner would only go to 125%, not the 145% everyone else has.
Should I use the "mod.rom" from 



 and flash it with the OP'ers method?

BTW i have a full cover waterblock if that helps.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legonut*
> 
> I just unlocked my Gigabyte Windforce x3 card and i was able to squeeze 40mHz more out of it. I have some questions:
> My memory is set to +765, and it's stable. Is this safe? most people put it around +400
> When I unlocked my card, the power target in MSI afterburner would only go to 125%, not the 145% everyone else has.
> Should I use the "mod.rom" from
> 
> 
> 
> and flash it with the OP'ers method?
> BTW i have a full cover waterblock if that helps.


Give us the actual clocks shown in Precision X's or AB's graphs...
I'd reccomend you to try Precision X 3.0.4 or something, it has a cool lock boost freq function. Useful to determine your max stable oc and benching


----------



## Legonut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Give us the actual clocks shown in Precision X's or AB's graphs...
> I'd reccomend you to try Precision X 3.0.4 or something, it has a cool lock boost freq function. Useful to determine your max stable oc and benching


I switched to PrecisionX and ran another Heaven 3.0 at those same clocks, got 1309. Here is a screenshot of GPU-z and PrecisionX


----------



## feniks

new EVGA 670 BIOS (rev.4B), GPU-Z BIOS dump from my EVGA 670 2GB reference:
http://www.mediafire.com/?fhu47fjivf4wcf2

anybody willing to vmod it?


----------



## error-id10t

I've asked Tombi's help as I can't get the checksum fix working anymore with this version...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legonut*
> 
> I switched to PrecisionX and ran another Heaven 3.0 at those same clocks, got 1309. Here is a screenshot of GPU-z and PrecisionX


1278mhz core and 7500mhz ram more or less...not bad! Bet you can clock higher with 1.213v and locked clocks...temps won't be a hindrance with your wb, not sure if the power target will.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I've asked Tombi's help as I can't get the checksum fix working anymore with this version...


gotcha!


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> new EVGA 670 BIOS (rev.4B), GPU-Z BIOS dump from my EVGA 670 2GB reference:
> http://www.mediafire.com/?fhu47fjivf4wcf2
> anybody willing to vmod it?


There is honestly nothing wrong with the original bios. The first bios that came out that was a update throtled the power target down, alot and quite often.. I would recommend you just stick to your OG bios unless you _need_ the updated compatibility.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> There is honestly nothing wrong with the original bios. The first bios that came out that was a update throtled the power target down, alot and quite often.. I would recommend you just stick to your OG bios unless you _need_ the updated compatibility.


EDIT:
Looks as though I spoke to soon..
Ran at the same speeds (1241/1851) nothing else changed BUT the bios.
Original w/ voltmod http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4700645
updated (4B) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4700710
The updated won at the same clocks.


----------



## error-id10t

The power targets have been the same across all 3 BIOS versions, I never had the 1st one so can't tell how it behaved. The 3rd one has been an improvement (for me) compared to the 2nd one.. I had weird throttling in Heaven where it dropped the clocks for no reason (temps and power was ok). Now it runs through smoothly as expected.

Really the only thing I want changed are those power targets, with them under water there's no reason to restrict them to ~173W (122%).


----------



## Legonut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 1278mhz core and 7500mhz ram more or less...not bad! Bet you can clock higher with 1.213v and locked clocks...temps won't be a hindrance with your wb, not sure if the power target will.


That's the thing. It IS at 1.213v. At 1.175 I could only get to 1238


----------



## Legonut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legonut*
> 
> That's the thing. It IS at 1.213v. At 1.175 I could only get to 1238


I'm ashamed to even post this... but I forgot to restart windows after flashing the card.








It's fine now, 145% power target. Now on to more overclocking!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legonut*
> 
> I'm ashamed to even post this... but I forgot to restart windows after flashing the card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's fine now, 145% power target. Now on to more overclocking!


Yay! Bet you can go for 1330mhz now


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> There is honestly nothing wrong with the original bios. The first bios that came out that was a update throtled the power target down, alot and quite often.. I would recommend you just stick to your OG bios unless you _need_ the updated compatibility.


the initial BIOS had stability problems (TDP going over board under load and RSOD) when overclocked and running demanding apps.
2nd BIOS fixed the TDP management problem, but screwed up boost clock stability under load at same time.
3rd one supposedly fixes both issues








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> EDIT:
> Looks as though I spoke to soon..
> Ran at the same speeds (1241/1851) nothing else changed BUT the bios.
> Original w/ voltmod http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4700645
> updated (4B) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4700710
> The updated won at the same clocks.


yup, that's what I am talking about hehe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> The power targets have been the same across all 3 BIOS versions, I never had the 1st one so can't tell how it behaved. The 3rd one has been an improvement (for me) compared to the 2nd one.. I had weird throttling in Heaven where it dropped the clocks for no reason (temps and power was ok). Now it runs through smoothly as expected.
> Really the only thing I want changed are those power targets, with them under water there's no reason to restrict them to ~173W (122%).


my card is also under water, but the temps never were a problem even on air, I just went tired with the buzzing fan noise








I would also appreciate higher power target and 1 notch higher voltage








3rd BIOS seems to do the trick finally, would be nice to have it vmodded,


----------



## =XE=NOVA

i modded my own bios for my galaxy 670 4GB and the highest clock stable i was able to achieve was 1320/3702 unigine score on extreme score was 1351 and 3dmark 11 10660.

also you will get higher scores with a higher core clock than memory higher. the ratio to performance core to memory is 1Mhz to 25Mhz. i read it somewhere in these forums with the kepler OC guide.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide


----------



## Gingerbeer

Hey all,

Can anyone tell me if the EVGA FTW Bios on page one works with the standard 2GB EVGA 670 reference card?

Mine will do 650+ on the memory, but no more than 100+ on the Core at 1175Mv, and I want to see how far I can push it.

Regards

GB


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gingerbeer*
> 
> Hey all,
> Can anyone tell me if the EVGA FTW Bios on page one works with the standard 2GB EVGA 670 reference card?
> Mine will do 650+ on the memory, but no more than 100+ on the Core at 1175Mv, and I want to see how far I can push it.
> Regards
> GB


I would not risk it, as the FTW is a 670 gpu on a 680 board and is very different from your reference 670. There is a link in the OP for reference 670 users..







here you go anyway http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/d0114f3f27/REF670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-20-100


----------



## Gingerbeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I would not risk it, as the FTW is a 670 gpu on a 680 board and is very different from your reference 670. There is a link in the OP for reference 670 users..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go anyway http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/d0114f3f27/REF670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-20-100


I suspected as much, although I was unsure - I'll have a crack at the reference mod bios.

Thank you General123, I appreciate the help.

Regards

GB


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gingerbeer*
> 
> I suspected as much, although I was unsure - I'll have a crack at the reference mod bios.
> Thank you General123, I appreciate the help.
> Regards
> GB


No problem and welcome to OCN


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gingerbeer*
> 
> I suspected as much, although I was unsure - I'll have a crack at the reference mod bios.
> Thank you General123, I appreciate the help.
> Regards
> GB


Don't forget to inform us how it went and also if possible throw in some Benchmark scores(3DMark11, Heaven etc)..


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gingerbeer*
> 
> Hey all,
> Can anyone tell me if the EVGA FTW Bios on page one works with the standard 2GB EVGA 670 reference card?
> Mine will do 650+ on the memory, but no more than 100+ on the Core at 1175Mv, and I want to see how far I can push it.
> Regards
> GB


don't do it buddy. evga reference 670 is a different PCB than 670 FTW (similar to 680 PCB). better wait for a new vmodded BIOS for 670 reference, hopefully oneof gurus will be able to make it happen ... they gad some trouble with revision 4B BIOS checksums, hopefully they solve it soon. waiting for it myself here.


----------



## winkyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> don't do it buddy. evga reference 670 is a different PCB than 670 FTW (similar to 680 PCB). better wait for a new vmodded BIOS for 670 reference, hopefully oneof gurus will be able to make it happen ... they gad some trouble with revision 4B BIOS checksums, hopefully they solve it soon. waiting for it myself here.


Me too. I've tried the FTW vbios on my reference , but I get blue artifacts as soon as it starts running things, so I wouldn't really bother trying it


----------



## jigglywiggly

Wait does the reference 670 bios work on the normal gtx 670 from evga?
Also I saw some physical voltage mods for the 680, do any of them apply to the 670?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigglywiggly*
> 
> Wait does the reference 670 bios work on the normal gtx 670 from evga?
> Also I saw some physical voltage mods for the 680, do any of them apply to the 670?


That IS a reference 670 lol








And I dont know about reference cards like your's but it does for ones with 680 pcbs.


----------



## blue.chord2

Does anyone have the modded bios for the 680 classified? Searched the thread but found nothing. Will be willing to upload if someone wants to mod both of mine.


----------



## jigglywiggly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> That IS a reference 670 lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I dont know about reference cards like your's but it does for ones with 680 pcbs.


Yeah I had a feeling, but what are the guys above talking about with 4B bios checksum?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigglywiggly*
> 
> Yeah I had a feeling, but what are the guys above talking about with 4B bios checksum?


its a updated bios for evga cards, just google your card bios update and it will come up. It's on the evga forum.


----------



## jigglywiggly

So, all is good with the reference 670 bios on a stock evga card?
No major problems, etc?


----------



## Gingerbeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigglywiggly*
> 
> So, all is good with the reference 670 bios on a stock evga card?
> No major problems, etc?


Didn't work for me.

I can access the extra voltage but the power target offset has been reduced to 112%, when the standard BIOS allowed 122%.

It won't even complete Unigine Heaven at stock clocks. Just about to flash back to original BIOS.

Correction

It did work. I'm just an impatient tool, who didn't pay attention.


----------



## winkyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gingerbeer*
> 
> Didn't work for me.
> I can access the extra voltage but the power target offset has been reduced to 112%, when the standard BIOS allowed 122%.
> It won't even complete Unigine Heaven at stock clocks. Just about to flash back to original BIOS.
> [edit] flashed back to original BIOS OK.


The modded reference BIOS has a higher baseline power target so the 112% is still higher than the 122% from the original BIOS. Also what is your highest overclock with the original BIOS? You'll probably only get a 30-40mhz increase w/ the vmodded BIOS, so'll you might need to reduce the offset to negative values.


----------



## perkeleprkl

is there a reference 680 bios mod that allows higher board power? +132 and still throttling in 3dmark11, peak power 135









80.04.09.00.01 (p2002-0000) is the reference bios version.

http://www.mvktech.net/components/com_joomlaboard/uploaded/files/NV_GTX680_01_test_6.zip

Thats the bios im using for both of my cards. Asus and palit reference. 71% and 76% asic quality.


----------



## Gingerbeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winkyeye*
> 
> The modded reference BIOS has a higher baseline power target so the 112% is still higher than the 122% from the original BIOS. Also what is your highest overclock with the original BIOS? You'll probably only get a 30-40mhz increase w/ the vmodded BIOS, so'll you might need to reduce the offset to negative values.


I understand, but there's little point trying for an overclock if the new BIOS stopped the card from completing Unigine Heaven at stock settings.

My mistake, I didn't realise the mod BIOS bumped the frequencies - I thought it just unlocked a higher voltage.

OK, I gained an extra 35MHz on the core, and have the memory offset at +700.

Running Unigine Heaven @ 1920x1080 DX11, Normal Tess, High Shaders, 16xAF, 4xAA - my top score jumped 60 points. From 1865 to 1925

Temps have risen a little - Max temp was 47 degrees C after three runs. That's roughly 4 or 5 degrees warmer than normal.

[edit] Someone asked for the 3D Mark score, it was P9363, I haven't run it prior to the mod BIOS though, so I couldn't say if it was a decent score or not.


----------



## Arkangel10

witch those 2 bios should i pick to my EVGA GTX 680 Superclock?

thanks


----------



## Runamok81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue.chord2*
> 
> Does anyone have the modded bios for the 680 classified? Searched the thread but found nothing. Will be willing to upload if someone wants to mod both of mine.


Looks like the EVGA classified has a custom PCB. Found something that may work for you in the MVKTech thread. Give this BIOS a shot.


----------



## lowgun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> *DC2 TOP or NON top* :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/15fbf991ce/DCT670_VMOD_BP-200-225


Will this work with the Asus 4GB 670?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowgun*
> 
> Will this work with the Asus 4GB 670?


No, I do not have one sorry. Try mkvtech and post your bios on the "whos not afraid to flash there 680" thread


----------



## Jam0r

This may have already been mentioned but can the voltage be increased more than 1.21v?

My reference 670s are under water and load temps are 40 degrees currently so feel I could try and push a bit more providing it's safe to do so.


----------



## Arkangel10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkangel10*
> 
> witch those 2 bios should i pick to my EVGA GTX 680 Superclock?
> thanks


Please anyone...


----------



## dejahboi

Anything for reference evga gtx680?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jam0r*
> 
> This may have already been mentioned but can the voltage be increased more than 1.21v?
> My reference 670s are under water and load temps are 40 degrees currently so feel I could try and push a bit more providing it's safe to do so.


Only with a hard mod. With simple bios flashing, no.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dejahboi*
> 
> Anything for reference evga gtx680?


The super overclock card from EVGA uses a reference PCB I believe. I would give it a go.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA_JacobF*
> 
> It was removed in order to 100% comply with NVIDIA guidelines for selling GeForce GTX products, no voltage control is allowed, even via external device.
> 
> EDIT:
> Here is the official NVIDIA response:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of our best and most passionate customers have told us (though forums, partners and directly) that they are frustrated with our position on GPU Overvoltaging. So we feel that it is important to explain exactly what our position is and why we feel that it is important.
> 
> We love to see our chips run faster and we understand that our customers want to squeeze as much performance as possible out of their GPUs. *However there is a physical limit to the amount of voltage that can be applied to a GPU before the silicon begins to degrade through electromigration* (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electromigration). *Essentially, excessive voltages on transistors can over time "evaporate" the metal in a key spot destroying or degrading the performance of the chip*. *Unfortunately, since the process happens over time it's not always immediately obvious when it's happening. Overvoltaging above our max spec does exactly this*. *It raises the operating voltage beyond our rated max and can erode the GPU silicon over time.*
> 
> In contrast, GPU Boost always keeps the voltage below our max spec, even as it is raising and lowering the voltage dynamically. That way you get great performance and a guaranteed lifetime.
> So our policy is pretty simple:
> We encourage users to go have fun with our GPUs. They are completely guaranteed and will perform great within the predefined limits.
> We also recommend that our board partners don't build in mechanisms that raise voltages beyond our max spec. We set it as high as possible within long term reliability limits.
> 
> The reason we have a limit on max voltage is very simply to prevent damage to the GPU chips. At NVIDIA we know that our customers want to push their GPUs to the limit. We are all for it, and as a matter of fact NVIDIA has always prioritized support for hardware enthusiasts by providing tools to access hardware settings and by supporting our board partners in creating overclocked enthusiast products. Leading up to the GeForce GTX 680 release for example, we worked closely with developers of 3rd party overclocking utilities to make sure they fully supported GeForce GTX 680 and GPU Boost on the day of launch.
Click to expand...

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1755509
Post # 11

.....


----------



## error-id10t

I don't know who what was for.. but it just reminded again what a piss-poor response that was. With the new AMD drivers and nvidia pulling out the middle finger at us, I truly hope they lose a lot of sales forcing them to remove this nonsense.


----------



## General123

It was not for anyone specific, just for us that are modding


----------



## winkyeye

Any luck with the modded 4B reference 670 BIOS?


----------



## BeastRider

Noobie question, will 1.21v significantly reduce the life of a 680? Say will it die in 6 months of heavy gaming use? The card dying is really the only reason i haven't flashed mine already..


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Noobie question, will 1.21v significantly reduce the life of a 680? Say will it die in 6 months of heavy gaming use? The card dying is really the only reason i haven't flashed mine already..


Nobody can give you a definite answer on that. but currently the chances of failure just because of over-voltage alone are too low as there aren't many cards reported to be failing just because of overvoltage in this thread.
Myself I don't use the BIOS 24/7. I use it just for benching, most of the time I use the stock voltage/ stock settings; as the card is sufficient for my needs. and the difference is too little between the stock BIOS and the unlocked BIOS performance-wise; It is just like 1-2 fps at most.


----------



## feniks

nobody could tell when/if it dies or degrades with 1.21v used daily. all I can guess (based on nvidia actions) it won't last in perfect shape the length of warranty this way ... but IF that means 6 months or 2 years, I can't tell.

I want the EVGA 4B vmod BIOS for 670 reference ... please


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> I want the EVGA 4B vmod BIOS for 670 reference ... please


Same - Its the waiting game now - Just need that checksum-problem cleared and its all dandy.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I use the modded bios, but dial back the volts unless I'm benching.
With 1.21v I can go over 1300mhz core easily, with 1.175v the best it can do is 1256mhz which is plenty for gaming








So far so good...


----------



## dejahboi

I used the EVGA GTX SC firmware and it's apparently unstable with 3DMark11 for some reason.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dejahboi*
> 
> I used the EVGA GTX SC firmware and it's apparently unstable with 3DMark11 for some reason.


are you sure it's a new WHQL driver issue you are seeing? 306.97 WHQL turned out bad for many. if you are using the former WHQL (306.23 or whatever the number was) then yeah, probably firmware is not working right for you or the OC is unstable (either core or mem offset too high, or both).


----------



## dejahboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> are you sure it's a new WHQL driver issue you are seeing? 306.97 WHQL turned out bad for many. if you are using the former WHQL (306.23 or whatever the number was) then yeah, probably firmware is not working right for you or the OC is unstable (either core or mem offset too high, or both).


I'll try the previous drivers to see if that solves random flickers. And I used my previous settings I used prior to the firmware change. I'm currently back to the stock firmware but I'll give it a go tonight.


----------



## Zinthar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Noobie question, will 1.21v significantly reduce the life of a 680? Say will it die in 6 months of heavy gaming use? The card dying is really the only reason i haven't flashed mine already..


I'm surprised those who responded above me are so wary of this minor bump in voltage. We're talking about a less than 3% increase to the stock voltage. I would be shocked if the TSMC manufacturing process was such that this small bump would cause degradation.

After all, many of us have been overclocking Core 2's and SB/IB chips to as much as 10% over stock without seeing any long-term degradation.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Any unlocked bios for the Asus GTX670 DCII (NON-TOP) 2GB model?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Any unlocked bios for the Asus GTX670 DCII (NON-TOP) 2GB model?


You know it!
http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/15fbf991ce/DCT670_VMOD_BP-200-225


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> You know it!
> http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/15fbf991ce/DCT670_VMOD_BP-200-225


And this is NOT for the TOP version correct? It says DCT in the name...


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> And this is NOT for the TOP version correct? It says DCT in the name...


They are the same cards.. lol.
Try this one, the stock boost clock is 1202 so you should be able to work with this








http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/15fbf991ce/DCT670_VMOD_BP-200-225


----------



## Daredevil 720

http://www.overclock.net/t/1320915/gtx-670-680-bios-flash-and-recovery

Could someone come in here and shed some light? Thanks!


----------



## Gomi

Seems like I am checking hourly for the EVGA 4B vmod BIOS for 670 reference.

If anyone stumble upon it, let us know


----------



## winkyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Seems like I am checking hourly for the EVGA 4B vmod BIOS for 670 reference.
> If anyone stumble upon it, let us know


Sadly, me too haha


----------



## jigglywiggly

Also the msi card (this one)
http://www.amazon.com/MSI-N670GTX-PM2D2GD5-OC-GeForce-256-bit/dp/B007Z574RU/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1351490230&sr=8-5&keywords=gtx+670

is just a stock 670 right?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I was just messing around with my 670 yesterday and did -500 offset on the core clock. (I was trying to upp my 2D clock some). Well, I noticed when monitoring the voltage that when I did -500offset on the core the voltage went to 1.187V instead of the max 1.175V....so it didn't make sense to me... I thought kepler cards were locked down at 1.175V? I didn't think this was possible.
Regular bios guys...


I'm hopefully getting a replacement card in the next few days, this card has a bunch of memory issues. Either RMA or just returning the card. It's not good.









Edit: Just got my RMA completed. Hopefully sending her back soon and getting a replacement. Thank GOODNESS!


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I was just messing around with my 670 yesterday and did -500 offset on the core clock. (I was trying to upp my 2D clock some). Well, I noticed when monitoring the voltage that when I did -500offset on the core the voltage went to 1.187V instead of the max 1.175V....so it didn't make sense to me... I thought kepler cards were locked down at 1.175V? I didn't think this was possible.
> Regular bios guys...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hopefully getting a replacement card in the next few days, this card has a bunch of memory issues. Either RMA or just returning the card. It's not good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Just got my RMA completed. Hopefully sending her back soon and getting a replacement. Thank GOODNESS!


Glad you got it fixed








Good luck
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigglywiggly*
> 
> Also the msi card (this one)
> http://www.amazon.com/MSI-N670GTX-PM2D2GD5-OC-GeForce-256-bit/dp/B007Z574RU/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1351490230&sr=8-5&keywords=gtx+670
> is just a stock 670 right?


Yes it is just a stock card.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I've got a service ticket out but haven't received the actual RMA ticket yet. I got a reply from my service request and the person said to go through the RMA process so I assume it will go through...
1 question, I heard there's an option for advanced RMA? Like fast RMA... I heard they put a hold on your account till they receive the bad card and send out the new card right away. How will I be able to do this? I'd love to have an advanced RMA if possible.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I've got a service ticket out but haven't received the actual RMA ticket yet. I got a reply from my service request and the person said to go through the RMA process so I assume it will go through...
> 1 question, I heard there's an option for advanced RMA? Like fast RMA... I heard they put a hold on your account till they receive the bad card and send out the new card right away. How will I be able to do this? I'd love to have an advanced RMA if possible.


Ah yes, you give them your credit card info for safety for them and they send you out a card before you send yours out. However I have only heard of EVGA doing this, but I would still ask your rep.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Seems like I am checking hourly for the EVGA 4B vmod BIOS for 670 reference.
> If anyone stumble upon it, let us know


It's a total PITA. If you check what the difference is with previous version BIOS and it's modded version - it changes in 2 places; the value you enter and just before the [email protected] If you do the same comparison on the new BIOS and it's mod, the only difference is the value you changed. If you manually change the 2nd entry to match what the checksum gives it still fails.

I've given up as it gives me a headache lol. Would need to understand who came up with the idea to copy down to the [email protected] part in the first place (the method that worked previously) which would then give a hint as to why the new BIOS fails and how to fix it.


----------



## jigglywiggly

Any chance you could unlock the fan speeds to 100%?

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?&m=1706720&mpage=3


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Just a quick question here guys.

Still waiting on my advanced RMA to come back...its been past 48hours and I should have heard something by now. Have called twice with no results. Calling today. If they don't have anything I'm returning my card for a full refund to newegg.

So my bad Asus DCII 670 can only do 1150MHz core and 400Memory. Now it artifacts anything past 400memory and anything past 1150core. Temperatures on stock cooling only hit around 55C. Under my modded closed loop water, max temp is 35C! Watercooling did absolutely nothing to aide in achieving a higher clock. The card is obviously not bios modded, but what have people experienced as far as a gain in MHz when upping the volts from 1.175V to 1.200V? Much of a gain? I definitely plan on having heatsinks on the memory chips and the card under water when I get a good working card. So I'm just wondering what I should expect the extra overclock yield to be when voltage modding the card? It appears that kepler is not hindered whatsoever by temperatures but just the silicon you get. My crap DCII has a ASIC score of 65% which is darn low, so I'm also wondering what other people's max overclocks are with higher ASIC scores?

I figure voltage modding won't really be that bad on my card once I get a working 670. If I keep the max temps of the core under 40C I wouldn't ever expect there to be degradation if I run 1.200V...hopefully.

Reasonable assumptions?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick question here guys.
> Still waiting on my advanced RMA to come back...its been past 48hours and I should have heard something by now. Have called twice with no results. Calling today. If they don't have anything I'm returning my card for a full refund to newegg.
> So my bad Asus DCII 670 can only do 1150MHz core and 400Memory. Now it artifacts anything past 400memory and anything past 1150core. Temperatures on stock cooling only hit around 55C. Under my modded closed loop water, max temp is 35C! Watercooling did absolutely nothing to aide in achieving a higher clock. The card is obviously not bios modded, but what have people experienced as far as a gain in MHz when upping the volts from 1.175V to 1.200V? Much of a gain? I definitely plan on having heatsinks on the memory chips and the card under water when I get a good working card. So I'm just wondering what I should expect the extra overclock yield to be when voltage modding the card? It appears that kepler is not hindered whatsoever by temperatures but just the silicon you get. My crap DCII has a ASIC score of 65% which is darn low, so I'm also wondering what other people's max overclocks are with higher ASIC scores?
> I figure voltage modding won't really be that bad on my card once I get a working 670. If I keep the max temps of the core under 40C I wouldn't ever expect there to be degradation if I run 1.200V...hopefully.
> Reasonable assumptions?


Glad your interested in this great and easy bios mod







. People get around a 30-50mhz boost, the least I have seen so far is about 30. Is that worth it? That is up to you.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Glad your interested in this great and easy bios mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . People get around a 30-50mhz boost, the least I have seen so far is about 30. Is that worth it? That is up to you.


Wow thats it? That doesn't even translate into .5fps in heaven3.0.... Increasing the voltage help overclocking the memory as well or just core?


----------



## Arizonian

I've not heard of over volting helping with Memory over clocking.

When you put things into perspective, over volting to achieve 30-50 MHz Core OC for 3-5 FPS gains isn't worth that degradation IMO.

If your a bencher I could understand and you wouldn't be running it 24/7 anyway over volted. I never saw enough gains over volting to justify it with my 580 or 6870.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I've not heard of over volting helping with Memory over clocking.
> When you put things into perspective, over volting to achieve 30-50 MHz Core OC for 3-5 FPS gains isn't worth that degradation IMO.
> If your a bencher I could understand and you wouldn't be running it 24/7 anyway over volted. I never saw enough gains over volting to justify it with my 580 or 6870.


Thanks man! Yea I've found out my unlocked 580 wasn't much help going from 1.150V to 1.2V, 1.163V to 1.175V didn't yield me more than 25MHz core clock which is basically pointless for 4C higher temps. Although the biggest improvement I found for my 580 was temps. Gained 20MHz by just cooling it below 50C.....

Thanks for the halp guys! I think i might just stay away from bios mod and just pray I get a good DCII next week...


----------



## winkyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Just a quick question here guys.
> Still waiting on my advanced RMA to come back...its been past 48hours and I should have heard something by now. Have called twice with no results. Calling today. If they don't have anything I'm returning my card for a full refund to newegg.
> So my bad Asus DCII 670 can only do 1150MHz core and 400Memory. Now it artifacts anything past 400memory and anything past 1150core. Temperatures on stock cooling only hit around 55C. Under my modded closed loop water, max temp is 35C! Watercooling did absolutely nothing to aide in achieving a higher clock. The card is obviously not bios modded, but what have people experienced as far as a gain in MHz when upping the volts from 1.175V to 1.200V? Much of a gain? I definitely plan on having heatsinks on the memory chips and the card under water when I get a good working card. So I'm just wondering what I should expect the extra overclock yield to be when voltage modding the card? It appears that kepler is not hindered whatsoever by temperatures but just the silicon you get. My crap DCII has a ASIC score of 65% which is darn low, so I'm also wondering what other people's max overclocks are with higher ASIC scores?
> I figure voltage modding won't really be that bad on my card once I get a working 670. If I keep the max temps of the core under 40C I wouldn't ever expect there to be degradation if I run 1.200V...hopefully.
> Reasonable assumptions?


I don't know if this is the same for everyone but I get terrible clocks on my closed loop watercooled card even though the core temps are down 30 degrees from the reference...


----------



## Inveramsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> My crap DCII has a ASIC score of 65% which is darn low, so I'm also wondering what other people's max overclocks are with higher ASIC scores?


My evga 670 ftw has an asic score of 74.8 so pretty far from perfect but that clocks to 1333 under water (universal gpu block and lots of small sinks for ram and vrms)


----------



## error-id10t

I still don't believe in ASIC though that said my POS card which has a ASIC value of 65.1% cannot now play BF3 without falling over (black, white or red screen). I'm about to RMA it. My other card is 75.5% which is good, though it cannot do 1333Mhz as above posted .. this is under water too.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inveramsay*
> 
> My evga 670 ftw has an asic score of 74.8 so pretty far from perfect but that clocks to 1333 under water (universal gpu block and lots of small sinks for ram and vrms)


I have an evga 670 2GB reference with 100.0% ASIC score and it does max 1300MHz with vmodded BIOS, on stock BIOSit runs 1242MHz with 7GHz memory clock. There is some truth to higher clocks reached on cards with higher ASIC score, but it's not always the case though.


----------



## 100cotton

I don't think ASIC means much. My card scored a 81.1% and can clock to about 1340MHz.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> I don't think ASIC means much. My card scored a 81.1% and can clock to about 1340MHz.


yeah, that's what I mean, that score doesn't mean much ... nice clock


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> I have an evga 670 2GB reference with 100.0% ASIC score and it does max 1300MHz with vmodded BIOS, on stock BIOSit runs 1242MHz with 7GHz memory clock. There is some truth to higher clocks reached on cards with higher ASIC score, but it's not always the case though.


Just FYI that was fixed with the later GPU-Z. You should have an ASIC value of ~78% based on your overclock.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Just FYI that was fixed with the later GPU-Z. You should have an ASIC value of ~78% based on your overclock.


LOL, you are right! it now reads 78.7% he he


----------



## Yungbenny911

I had no reply or help on this page.... smh... does anyone know where i can find an evga reference 670 2gb Bios mod that only has the voltage increase, max TDP, 100% fan speed, and reduced clock speed?... My gpu is not stable at 1202mhz, and can only do +80mhz! at stock voltage







...... Scrolling through pages, and pages on this forum and MKV tech, is making me go crazy!..... Even when i post, no replies from anyone that can help mod my bios. Sincerely, if i knew how to do it myself, i would do so!.. But i don't just get the numbers when i open my BIOS with the hex editor.... PLEASE HELPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Just a quick question here guys.
> Still waiting on my advanced RMA to come back...its been past 48hours and I should have heard something by now. Have called twice with no results. Calling today. If they don't have anything I'm returning my card for a full refund to newegg.
> So my bad Asus DCII 670 can only do 1150MHz core and 400Memory. Now it artifacts anything past 400memory and anything past 1150core. Temperatures on stock cooling only hit around 55C. Under my modded closed loop water, max temp is 35C! Watercooling did absolutely nothing to aide in achieving a higher clock. The card is obviously not bios modded, but what have people experienced as far as a gain in MHz when upping the volts from 1.175V to 1.200V? Much of a gain? I definitely plan on having heatsinks on the memory chips and the card under water when I get a good working card. So I'm just wondering what I should expect the extra overclock yield to be when voltage modding the card? It appears that kepler is not hindered whatsoever by temperatures but just the silicon you get. My crap DCII has a ASIC score of 65% which is darn low, so I'm also wondering what other people's max overclocks are with higher ASIC scores?
> I figure voltage modding won't really be that bad on my card once I get a working 670. If I keep the max temps of the core under 40C I wouldn't ever expect there to be degradation if I run 1.200V...hopefully.
> Reasonable assumptions?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winkyeye*
> 
> I don't know if this is the same for everyone but I get terrible clocks on my closed loop watercooled card even though the core temps are down 30 degrees from the reference...


Are you guys keeping the vrm's cool?


----------



## christpunchers

Can anyone provide me with a modded bios for GTX680-2GD5?

I've tried using other bios's but none of them work right.

I'm looking to up the bios from the default max of 1.175v to 1.21v or something higher.

My core clock isn't much higher than 1225ish. I want to push it further, given that it's not going much beyond 60C.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> Can anyone provide me with a modded bios for GTX680-2GD5?
> I've tried using other bios's but none of them work right.
> I'm looking to up the bios from the default max of 1.175v to 1.21v or something higher.
> My core clock isn't much higher than 1225ish. I want to push it further, given that it's not going much beyond 60C.


You could use the second EVGA GTX680 SuperClock bios from the OP as your card is a reference gtx 680.

You could also look here for a modded Asus gtx680 1.21v bios:

http://www.mvktech.net/component/option,com_joomlaboard/Itemid,34/func,view/id,64248/catid,10/limit,10/limitstart,0/


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> Can anyone provide me with a modded bios for GTX680-2GD5?
> I've tried using other bios's but none of them work right.
> I'm looking to up the bios from the default max of 1.175v to 1.21v or something higher.
> My core clock isn't much higher than 1225ish. I want to push it further, given that it's not going much beyond 60C.


As MrTOOSHORT said, that card is reference, so any bios for a reference card will work fine.
http://hotfile.com/dl/170139247/4628615/EVGA_GTX680SC_A3_VOLT_12125.zip.html


----------



## winkyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> Are you guys keeping the vrm's cool?


I have a 120mm fan below the card that blows into the aluminum heatsink over the VRM circuit. I also have a side exhaust that blows air out of the case. I'm no sure how else I can cool this card


----------



## FORZE

Advise BIOS forGainward GeForce® GTX 670 2GB ?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FORZE*
> 
> Advise BIOS forGainward GeForce® GTX 670 2GB ?


Hello that appears to be a reference 670. I would use this
http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/d0114f3f27/REF670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-20-100
Good luck!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Hello that appears to be a reference 670. I would use this
> http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/d0114f3f27/REF670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-20-100
> Good luck!


hey, do you know where i can find a ref 670 bios mod that does not have the 1202 mhz but has everything else?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> hey, do you know where i can find a ref 670 bios mod that does not have the 1202 mhz but has everything else?


No sorry, that is as low as they come. You can simply use a negative offset if 1202+ is to much for your card


----------



## sena

So i flashed too, i menaged to get modest 30 MHz, still better than nothing though.
Temps only 2C higher.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> So i flashed too, i menaged to get modest 30 MHz, still better than nothing though.
> Temps only 2C higher.


Congrats on the successful flash. 30mhz is about right, that what I and basically everyone gets out of it.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Congrats on the successful flash. 30mhz is about right, that what I and basically everyone gets out of it.


Thx mate. I think i will keep this bios, i doubt my GPU will degrade, because i mostly play only 30-60 minutes per day, sometimes even less.


----------



## FORZE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Hello that appears to be a reference 670. I would use this
> http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/d0114f3f27/REF670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-20-100
> Good luck!


Thank you, through which program to fill in the BIOS?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FORZE*
> 
> Thank you, through which program to fill in the BIOS?


Use this program:
http://www.mediafire.com/?76z6cfr5d2y7h77
Run and install it, once its installed open it and click 'bios' then save bios, select the file type as 'rom file' and name it whatever you want and save it on your desktop or some where safe that way you have a back up. Then click Flash bios, ok and then select the bios, a CMD windows will come up let it run and finish, once that is done, restart and see how much further you can overclock








Good luck, tell me how it goes and if you have any other question feel free to ask.


----------



## d-block

Hey General, just a heads up that the PE 670 bios doesn't work correctly. It shows as a Gigabyte card and isn't compatible with a PE 670.


----------



## sena

Folks, how safe is to keep this bios for everyday use, i know it was mentioned somewhere in thread, but any new fresh info?


----------



## furyn9

So which bios should I used for this card gtx 680 02G-P4-2680-KR, I cant find it in the bios list , thanks


----------



## sena

I noticed something strange, my card doesnt lower core clock when it hits 70C.

Hmmm, why?


----------



## FORZE

Well I start


----------



## d-block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Folks, how safe is to keep this bios for everyday use, i know it was mentioned somewhere in thread, but any new fresh info?


I had the unlocked bios on my windforce for a few months, and I never ran into any problems because of it.


----------



## FORZE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Use this program:
> http://www.mediafire.com/?76z6cfr5d2y7h77
> Run and install it, once its installed open it and click 'bios' then save bios, select the file type as 'rom file' and name it whatever you want and save it on your desktop or some where safe that way you have a back up. Then click Flash bios, ok and then select the bios, a CMD windows will come up let it run and finish, once that is done, restart and see how much further you can overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck, tell me how it goes and if you have any other question feel free to ask.



Thank you, that's what I see so far
agree?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FORZE*
> 
> 
> Thank you, that's what I see so far
> agree?


Sorry for the late reply, yes that is fine.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d-block*
> 
> Hey General, just a heads up that the PE 670 bios doesn't work correctly. It shows as a Gigabyte card and isn't compatible with a PE 670.


Thank you, I removed it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> I noticed something strange, my card doesnt lower core clock when it hits 70C.
> Hmmm, why?


Not entirely sure, the same happens for me as well. It is not a bad thing though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> So which bios should I used for this card gtx 680 02G-P4-2680-KR, I cant find it in the bios list , thanks


This should do the trick.
http://hotfile.com/dl/170139247/4628615/EVGA_GTX680SC_A3_VOLT_12125.zip.html


----------



## FORZE

Thanks! Everything passed successfully!!!
Is there bios no overvoltage? I am not going to disperse it yet


----------



## christpunchers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> As MrTOOSHORT said, that card is reference, so any bios for a reference card will work fine.
> http://hotfile.com/dl/170139247/4628615/EVGA_GTX680SC_A3_VOLT_12125.zip.html


I flashed to that bios. The voltage did go up to 1.212v, but the boost clock/default clock are not working right. But it did allow me to see that I can go another 50mhz higher than with my original bios.


----------



## cutty1998

Will one of these Bios mods work on a Reference Galaxy GTX680 ? I realize it is not a very popular brand ,but it was all they had in stock ,that was in my $$ range ,Thanx.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FORZE*
> 
> Thanks! Everything passed successfully!!!
> Is there bios no overvoltage? I am not going to disperse it yet


Glad everything worked out well! I am sorry but I can not understand the last 2 sentences.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> I flashed to that bios. The voltage did go up to 1.212v, but the boost clock/default clock are not working right. But it did allow me to see that I can go another 50mhz higher than with my original bios.


Hmm sorry about that. I would try this one then.
http://hotfile.com/dl/170139245/f7e8149/EVGA_GTX680SC_A3_1111_1700_1176_OFFSET_52_BP_FAN_0_100.zip.html
Tell me how it goes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cutty1998*
> 
> Will one of these Bios mods work on a Reference Galaxy GTX680 ? I realize it is not a very popular brand ,but it was all they had in stock ,that was in my $$ range ,Thanx.


it does not matter what brand, as a reference 680 card is a reference 680 card.
http://hotfile.com/dl/170139245/f7e8149/EVGA_GTX680SC_A3_1111_1700_1176_OFFSET_52_BP_FAN_0_100.zip.html


----------



## christpunchers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Glad everything worked out well! I am sorry but I can not understand the last 2 sentences.
> Hmm sorry about that. I would try this one then.
> http://hotfile.com/dl/170139245/f7e8149/EVGA_GTX680SC_A3_1111_1700_1176_OFFSET_52_BP_FAN_0_100.zip.html
> Tell me how it goes.
> it does not matter what brand, as a reference 680 card is a reference 680 card.
> http://hotfile.com/dl/170139245/f7e8149/EVGA_GTX680SC_A3_1111_1700_1176_OFFSET_52_BP_FAN_0_100.zip.html


I tried that bios you posted, the clocks are now correct, but it's maxing out at 1.175v instead of 1.2125v.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d-block*
> 
> I had the unlocked bios on my windforce for a few months, and I never ran into any problems because of it.


So its fine then, thx for info.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Thank you, I removed it.
> Not entirely sure, the same happens for me as well. It is not a bad thing though.
> This should do the trick.
> http://hotfile.com/dl/170139247/4628615/EVGA_GTX680SC_A3_VOLT_12125.zip.html


So if this bios removes 70C temp limit, its golden then. I will test this with stock bios.


----------



## =XE=NOVA

mine is 100% max oc is 1325/3700 gtx 670 galaxy 4GB


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Thank you, I removed it.
> Not entirely sure, the same happens for me as well. It is not a bad thing though.
> This should do the trick.
> http://hotfile.com/dl/170139247/4628615/EVGA_GTX680SC_A3_VOLT_12125.zip.html


Do I need to remove one card or it can be flash both card at the same time ? Thanks


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> I noticed something strange, my card doesnt lower core clock when it hits 70C.
> Hmmm, why?


Bios does that...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> Do I need to remove one card or it can be flash both card at the same time ? Thanks


You can flash them both if they're in sli...someone please correct me if I'm wrong.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> So its fine then, thx for info.
> So if this bios removes 70C temp limit, its golden then. I will test this with stock bios.


Yeah!







have fun








Also, try the newest precision-x, it has some cool features for benching.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You can flash them both if they're in sli...someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


You are correct.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> You are correct.


Thanks!









So, I still hold the fastest ram oc or what? -at least here-


----------



## Nuvola84

Guys i have an Asus Gtx 670 Dc 2 no Top Revision A2 Asic Quality 73,3...atm i am at 120mhz clock boost and is fine on unigine with original bios but my power consumption under load is at 35%... someone can explain me why?


----------



## lowgun

I have 2 EVGA 670 4GB SC+ in SLI. How do I flash these babies? I've used NVFlash on a laptop before, but I wouldn't know what commands to input to flash each card. I tried the Zotac program and it keeps telling me it failed. Any help?


----------



## jigglywiggly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowgun*
> 
> I have 2 EVGA 670 4GB SC+ in SLI. How do I flash these babies? I've used NVFlash on a laptop before, but I wouldn't know what commands to input to flash each card. I tried the Zotac program and it keeps telling me it failed. Any help?


I think you will have to flash one card at a time. As in disconnect one card, flash, repeat.
The zotac program worked great for me on my reference msi 670.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Bios does that...
> You can flash them both if they're in sli...someone please correct me if I'm wrong.
> Yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, try the newest precision-x, it has some cool features for benching.


Thx man for info, you made my day better, +1 rep.

btw. What is new in precision x?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Thx man for info, you made my day better, +1 rep.
> btw. What is new in precision x?


NP...
As for Precision-X, you now can lock the boost clocks to stay maxed out (even doing 2d stuff) and can also lock max voltage.
Check EVGA forums for more info, or search here.


----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowgun*
> 
> I have 2 EVGA 670 4GB SC+ in SLI. How do I flash these babies? I've used NVFlash on a laptop before, but I wouldn't know what commands to input to flash each card. I tried the Zotac program and it keeps telling me it failed. Any help?


You can actually flash them both at the same time; I did that with my Galaxy 4gbs. Watching the video giving a tutorial 



, and downloading the files in the description (remember to replace the mod.rom in the download with YOUR card's bios, then renaming it to mod.rom after replaced). Boot from your flash drive, and in DOS type "nvflash -4 -5 -6 mod.rom". It will ask you to preceed, type "y" to do so. After the first card flashes, it will again ask you if you want to procede, signifying that the second card is ready to flash, to which you click "y". Once that is done it will say something along the lines of no more valid blah blah found, and you can crt+alt del. Boot into windows and test it out! Just remember to save your original bios.

Hope that helps!


----------



## HondaCop

Ok guys, I want to OC my card but being it's the first time I would be flashing a videocard, I'm quite hesitant and want to make sure I flash the correct BIOS.

Here is the card I have:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008BGXWTG/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i01

Which BIOS will I need to flash? Just need to know that, since I will read the tutorials and not bombard you guys with question unless I need to. Thanks in advance, folks!

PS. Forgot to mention that I modded my card by taking off the stock heatsink assembly and installed an H80 on it. It's just the pcb board with the H80, no backplate and heatsink/fan shroud. My case has a 200mm side panel fan which blows cold air into the case and thus the videocard, so I am hoping this is good enough for the memory modules. Since the fan is no longer connected do I need to setup the software for this? Or do I simply disable the fan profile within the Precision X software?


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> NP...
> As for Precision-X, you now can lock the boost clocks to stay maxed out (even doing 2d stuff) and can also lock max voltage.
> Check EVGA forums for more info, or search here.


Hmm, nice, i will try that to see can i get couple of more MHz for Heaven run.
Thx.


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HondaCop*
> 
> Ok guys, I want to OC my card but being it's the first time I would be flashing a videocard, I'm quite hesitant and want to make sure I flash the correct BIOS.
> Here is the card I have:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008BGXWTG/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i01
> Which BIOS will I need to flash? Just need to know that, since I will read the tutorials and not bombard you guys with question unless I need to. Thanks in advance, folks!
> PS. Forgot to mention that I modded my card by taking off the stock heatsink assembly and installed an H80 on it. It's just the pcb board with the H80, no backplate and heatsink/fan shroud. My case has a 200mm side panel fan which blows cold air into the case and thus the videocard, so I am hoping this is good enough for the memory modules. Since the fan is no longer connected do I need to setup the software for this? Or do I simply disable the fan profile within the Precision X software?


Looks like a reference card to me, so any of the reference BIOS' for 4GB cards should work.

I'd reinstall the backplate. It helps with cooling. And what are you using on the VRMs? Definitely need some heatsinks there. If you need to buy heatsinks then just go all out and do the memory too.

Just ignore the fan stuff in PX; it doesn't matter what you set it to in your case. I have strapped (2) 120mm fans onto my card. I'm using the heatsink that came with it and just removed the included fans and shroud. My fans are powered via a manual fan controller now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Hmm, nice, i will try that to see can i get couple of more MHz for Heaven run.
> Thx.


I doubt you'll get higher MHz, but you should get higher scores.


----------



## michigantoga

Does the unlocked voltage make a difference in stabilty?


----------



## HondaCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HondaCop*
> 
> Ok guys, I want to OC my card but being it's the first time I would be flashing a videocard, I'm quite hesitant and want to make sure I flash the correct BIOS.
> Here is the card I have:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008BGXWTG/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i01
> Which BIOS will I need to flash? Just need to know that, since I will read the tutorials and not bombard you guys with question unless I need to. Thanks in advance, folks!
> PS. Forgot to mention that I modded my card by taking off the stock heatsink assembly and installed an H80 on it. It's just the pcb board with the H80, no backplate and heatsink/fan shroud. My case has a 200mm side panel fan which blows cold air into the case and thus the videocard, so I am hoping this is good enough for the memory modules. Since the fan is no longer connected do I need to setup the software for this? Or do I simply disable the fan profile within the Precision X software?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a reference card to me, so any of the reference BIOS' for 4GB cards should work.
> 
> I'd reinstall the backplate. It helps with cooling. And what are you using on the VRMs? Definitely need some heatsinks there. If you need to buy heatsinks then just go all out and do the memory too.
> 
> Just ignore the fan stuff in PX; it doesn't matter what you set it to in your case. I have strapped (2) 120mm fans onto my card. I'm using the heatsink that came with it and just removed the included fans and shroud. My fans are powered via a manual fan controller now.
Click to expand...

Hmmmm I guess I will have to take a Dremel to my heatsink shroud so it will fit around the H80 because the backplate needs it in order to be able to screw on to it. As of right now, the VRMs are sitting out in the open with no cooling other than what the case's 200mm side panel fan can provide. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Alwrath

Ok question. I have a reference EVGA GTX 680 2GB. Will the EVGA FTW bios work? I want the voltage unlock.


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HondaCop*
> 
> Hmmmm I guess I will have to take a Dremel to my heatsink shroud so it will fit around the H80 because the backplate needs it in order to be able to screw on to it. As of right now, the VRMs are sitting out in the open with no cooling other than what the case's 200mm side panel fan can provide. Thanks for the response.


You don't "need" the backplate, but you do need HSs on your VRMs. They will go pop if stressed too hard w/o adequate cooling. You need to at least be cooling everything the stock HS cooled.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michigantoga*
> 
> Does the unlocked voltage make a difference in stabilty?


It can. Depends on your setup, though. If you're trying to run the fan super slow it may make things worse.

Higher voltage along with the higher power target that the BIOS provides coupled w/ decent cooling can provide very noticeable gains in speed and stability.

My card was not stable at stock settings, but after the modifications it is rock-solid stable at +65MHz on the core and +1236 (effective) on the mem.


----------



## Trev123

I have a EVGA GTX670 and i currently running the reference 670 unlocked bios with great results.

With the original bios that came with the card it would not run BF3 long before crashing. With the original bios it would clock up to 1097mhz in game and would eventually crash. Initially i reduced the clock offset by -100 and crashes stopped.

I have been testing this with good success and have run at 1097Mhz for a few hours and I am currently running at 1150Mhz in BF3 to see if that speed is to much for the card.

On another note my card does the Heaven Bench at the settings that the ref670 unlocked bios sets my clock sits at 1200Mhz and completes the bench without troubles. have also tried 1250Mhz in Heaven for 1 run which it has completed.

My Power% is in the 75 [email protected] and 85 [email protected], not sure if that matters in performance

Further testing shows that 1200Mhz clock is to much for BF3 multi so reduced to 1097Mhz seems solid keep testing.

Further testing shows that max for my card in Heaven is 1267Mhz, 1300Mhz is a Heaven crash


----------



## HondaCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> You don't "need" the backplate, but you do need HSs on your VRMs. They will go pop if stressed too hard w/o adequate cooling. You need to at least be cooling everything the stock HS cooled.
> It can. Depends on your setup, though. If you're trying to run the fan super slow it may make things worse.


Jason, I went ahead, removed the heatsink/shroud then Dremeled out the area of the aluminum stock frame so that the H80 heatsink could fit and now I have the H80 alongside with the stock passive cooling for the memory and VRMs! =)

I am currently doing a test run with Precision X's utility I am getting the following results on the stock BIOS:

STOCK HEATSINK/FAN

Power Target = 110
GPU Clock = +160
MEM Clock = +100
GPU MHz = 1228 MHz
MEM MHz = 3105 MHz
GPU Usage = 95%
GPU voltage = 1.175
GPU temp = 65C

CORSAIR H80 WC

Power Target = 110
GPU Clock = +160
MEM Clock = +100
GPU MHz = 1228 MHz
MEM MHz = 3105 MHz
GPU Usage = 95%
GPU voltage = 1.175
GPU temp = 52C

That's a 13C drop while running the Precision X Flurry Test for 15 minutes!

Is this good guys? Should I still go ahead and flash an unlocked BIOS and see how fast I can run this board?


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HondaCop*
> 
> Jason, I went ahead, removed the heatsink/shroud then Dremeled out the area of the aluminum stock frame so that the H80 heatsink could fit and now I have the H80 alongside with the stock passive cooling for the memory and VRMs! =)
> I am currently doing a test run with Precision X's utility I am getting the following results on the stock BIOS:
> STOCK HEATSINK/FAN
> Power Target = 110
> GPU Clock = +160
> MEM Clock = +100
> GPU MHz = 1228 MHz
> MEM MHz = 3105 MHz
> GPU Usage = 95%
> GPU voltage = 1.175
> GPU temp = 65C
> CORSAIR H80 WC
> Power Target = 110
> GPU Clock = +160
> MEM Clock = +100
> GPU MHz = 1228 MHz
> MEM MHz = 3105 MHz
> GPU Usage = 95%
> GPU voltage = 1.175
> GPU temp = 52C
> That's a 13C drop while running the Precision X Flurry Test for 15 minutes!
> Is this good guys? Should I still go ahead and flash an unlocked BIOS and see how fast I can run this board?


That's great! I'd flash it. That would make all that cooler modification worth it for sure!!

Seems like you should be getting better temps, though. Are you sure it's mounted properly? What kind of fans do you have on the H80 and how fast are you running them? What are your ambient temps?


----------



## furyn9

wrong post


----------



## HondaCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> That's great! I'd flash it. That would make all that cooler modification worth it for sure!!
> Seems like you should be getting better temps, though. Are you sure it's mounted properly? What kind of fans do you have on the H80 and how fast are you running them? What are your ambient temps?


Yes, it's mounted properly with Coolaboratory Ultra TIM. I have the stock fan that came with the H80 BUT I have the fan controller on the H80 set to it's lowest setting. I really want to cut down on fan noise. I'm sure if I set the controller to it's fastest setting, I can get those temps even cooler.

Ambient temp is 30C and the GPU is idle at 27C...

BTW, I can't download for some reason, the EVGA FTW 4GB bios from the OP, nor the flashing utility. Any links, please? Thanks Jason!

UPDATE: I did a PUSH/PULL fan config on the H80 and now the load temp dropped to 41C! That's 1228/6210/1.175v @ 41C...


----------



## ivanlabrie

With fans on low it's pretty good actually...Nice tim choice right there


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HondaCop*
> 
> Yes, it's mounted properly with Coolaboratory Ultra TIM. I have the stock fan that came with the H80 BUT I have the fan controller on the H80 set to it's lowest setting. I really want to cut down on fan noise. I'm sure if I set the controller to it's fastest setting, I can get those temps even cooler.
> Ambient temp is 30C and the GPU is idle at 27C...
> BTW, I can't download for some reason, the EVGA FTW 4GB bios from the OP, nor the flashing utility. Any links, please? Thanks Jason!
> UPDATE: I did a PUSH/PULL fan config on the H80 and now the load temp dropped to 41C! That's 1228/6210/1.175v @ 41C...


Utility: http://www.mediafire.com/?76z6cfr5d2y7h77
Bios: http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/48337db137/EVGA_GTX670_SC_4G_VMOD
What was the problem you where having downloading them?


----------



## Trev123

I have a question about the reference 670 voltage unlocked bios. Would the only change be to the bios is more voltage?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trev123*
> 
> I have a question about the reference 670 voltage unlocked bios. Would the only change be to the bios is more voltage?


Nope, it also comes with a 1202 core clock. If your card Is not stable at that clock rate, set a "negative" core clock on evga precision. Mine ran at -40MHZ... 1160Mhz, and sometimes boost higher to 1175 or so depending on the application, but I took it back to stock because I was already getting 1146mhz stable at stock voltage, so it was not worth the minimal fps increase.. If someone uploaded the one without the 1202 MHz coreclock. I would have been really happy. But nobody seems to help volt-mod my bios, here and on mkv tech. But it's all good


----------



## Trev123

My gtx670 could run the 1202 core clock for Both Heaven and 3DMark11 with the card being able to go higher. But im not into benchmarking much anymore and for some reason my card is very reliable to high overclock with the benchmarks but not able to play at more then 980 core for BF3. From my testing of my card it would be liked by a for benchtesting but in BF3 long sessions 980 core seems to be max otherwise i get a crash eventually.

And i have had quite a few crashes in close matches in BF3, which left me not only with a loss of hard earned point but the team gets a loss to.

The reference 670 unlocked bios works fine on my card and is better than the original, and dont regret trying the bios out.

My GTX670 with the stock bios would boost to 1097Mhz in BF3 but not stable and had to reduce to -100Mhz to run BF3 stable.


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HondaCop*
> 
> Yes, it's mounted properly with Coolaboratory Ultra TIM. I have the stock fan that came with the H80 BUT I have the fan controller on the H80 set to it's lowest setting. I really want to cut down on fan noise. I'm sure if I set the controller to it's fastest setting, I can get those temps even cooler.
> Ambient temp is 30C and the GPU is idle at 27C...
> BTW, I can't download for some reason, the EVGA FTW 4GB bios from the OP, nor the flashing utility. Any links, please? Thanks Jason!
> UPDATE: I did a PUSH/PULL fan config on the H80 and now the load temp dropped to 41C! That's 1228/6210/1.175v @ 41C...


NICE!!!









Can't wait to see your results after the modded BIOS!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Nope, it also comes with a 1202 core clock. If your card Is not stable at that clock rate, set a "negative" core clock on evga precision. Mine ran at -40MHZ... 1160Mhz, and sometimes boost higher to 1175 or so depending on the application, but I took it back to stock because I was already getting 1146mhz stable at stock voltage, so it was not worth the minimal fps increase.. If someone uploaded the one without the 1202 MHz coreclock. I would have been really happy. But nobody seems to help volt-mod my bios, here and on mkv tech. But it's all good


How are you running your fan(s)? Try a more aggressive fan profile, and run the fan 100% for benchmarks to see what she'll do.


----------



## HondaCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> With fans on low it's pretty good actually...Nice tim choice right there


Oh yea, that TIM is the best. I use it on my i7-3770k overclocked stable at 5.0Ghz...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HondaCop*
> 
> Utility: http://www.mediafire.com/?76z6cfr5d2y7h77
> Bios: http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/48337db137/EVGA_GTX670_SC_4G_VMOD
> What was the problem you where having downloading them?


The utility would say 404 error while the BIOS would simply not start downloading. Maybe it was my browser (IE9), but I just downloaded on my phone with the links you provided. Will that BIOS work on my EVGA FTW 4GB card?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HondaCop*
> 
> Yes, it's mounted properly with Coolaboratory Ultra TIM. I have the stock fan that came with the H80 BUT I have the fan controller on the H80 set to it's lowest setting. I really want to cut down on fan noise. I'm sure if I set the controller to it's fastest setting, I can get those temps even cooler.
> Ambient temp is 30C and the GPU is idle at 27C...
> BTW, I can't download for some reason, the EVGA FTW 4GB bios from the OP, nor the flashing utility. Any links, please? Thanks Jason!
> UPDATE: I did a PUSH/PULL fan config on the H80 and now the load temp dropped to 41C! That's 1228/6210/1.175v @ 41C...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see your results after the modded BIOS!
Click to expand...

Oh yea, can't wait to give it a shot. BTW, should I OC the GPU first until I find the upper limit or should I start with the MEM first? What procedure do you follow when OC these cards?


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HondaCop*
> 
> Oh yea, that TIM is the best. I use it on my i7-3770k overclocked stable at 5.0Ghz...
> The utility would say 404 error while the BIOS would simply not start downloading. Maybe it was my browser (IE9), but I just downloaded on my phone with the links you provided. Will that BIOS work on my EVGA FTW 4GB card?
> Oh yea, can't wait to give it a shot. BTW, should I OC the GPU first until I find the upper limit or should I start with the MEM first? What procedure do you follow when OC these cards?


Follow the guide.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide/0_100

Do the GPU first, but then back it down to stock and do the mem separate. Then try and find a happy medium.

Once I got mine cool enough and got the voltage and power target up there the GPU didn't seem to hold back the mem or vice-versa.


----------



## HondaCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> Follow the guide.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide/0_100
> Do the GPU first, but then back it down to stock and do the mem separate. Then try and find a happy medium.
> Once I got mine cool enough and got the voltage and power target up there the GPU didn't seem to hold back the mem or vice-versa.


Sweet, thanks! One last question... What you recommend for testing? Is the Precision X test good enough or you recommend something else and for how long to let it run?

UPDATE: Nevermind, Jason... That guide answered my question lol

I'll keep you posted on my results.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Is there a chance anyone has the Asus DCII bios but only unlocked upto 1.2V? If my thinking is correct, I cannot regulate the voltage to it under 1.212V because it'll just boost to the max allowed voltage when unlocked. So I figured I'd start off small with 1.2V max instead of the 1.212V....Maybe a little "safer" volts


----------



## heizen

Hello people

I have an Gigabyte 670 GTX OC WF3

i have ( after oc ) boost @ 1250 Mhz stable

but i trie to flash my card with the F12 Modded that i found Her

but im in F12 @ Stock card, how to flash with your F12 Modded ?!

return to F10 or F11 ? i no have this bios

thak you

( sorry for my very bad english )


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Is there a chance anyone has the Asus DCII bios but only unlocked upto 1.2V? If my thinking is correct, I cannot regulate the voltage to it under 1.212V because it'll just boost to the max allowed voltage when unlocked. So I figured I'd start off small with 1.2V max instead of the 1.212V....Maybe a little "safer" volts


I haven't seen anyone do that yet. Maybe once the updated Nibitor is released you can try. But 1.212v is barely a voltage bump and is pretty damn safe. You have to give it 1.212v and a decent power target increase to get any real results from this anyway; increasing fan speed helps too. I'd give it more voltage if I could as temps in Crysis2 only get to 47°C and only get to 55°C in Heaven with (modded) fans on high.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heizen*
> 
> Hello people
> I have an Gigabyte 670 GTX OC WF3
> i have ( after oc ) boost @ 1250 Mhz stable
> but i trie to flash my card with the F12 Modded that i found Her
> but im in F12 @ Stock card, how to flash with your F12 Modded ?!
> return to F10 or F11 ? i no have this bios
> thak you
> ( sorry for my very bad english )


Have you tried to force the flash using the flags? -4 -5 -6


----------



## heizen

i have tried

but , " No display Adpater Found " ??

nvflash -r -4 -5 -6 ......ROM


----------



## heizen

im on 7 x64 ; nvflash not work with it ?


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heizen*
> 
> i have tried
> but , " No display Adpater Found " ??
> nvflash -r -4 -5 -6 ......ROM


How many cards do you have? You have to flash each card seperate (not at the same time)

Also you HAVE TO REBOOT PC after a flash.

Hope it helps...

It works with 7 64-bit


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> I haven't seen anyone do that yet. Maybe once the updated Nibitor is released you can try. But 1.212v is barely a voltage bump and is pretty damn safe. You have to give it 1.212v and a decent power target increase to get any real results from this anyway; increasing fan speed helps too. I'd give it more voltage if I could as temps in Crysis2 only get to 47°C and only get to 55°C in Heaven with (modded) fans on high.
> Have you tried to force the flash using the flags? -4 -5 -6


I'll have the card under water. Preliminary tests of my water cooling on the faulty 670 that I have maxes the card out at 35C so I figured moar volts would only require to make sure there is adequate cooling for the VRM's and memory chips, core temp shouldn't go over 40C....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heizen*
> 
> i have tried
> but , " No display Adpater Found " ??
> nvflash -r -4 -5 -6 ......ROM


When u do the Nvflash -index= or whatever it is. You need to make sure you have the correct device ID. More than likely the device ID is either 0 or 1.
So you need to make sure you do the nvflash --list then whatever the device ID is, 0 1 or 2, make sure you start the flash with nvflash --index=0 or 1 depending on the device ID then the other commands.


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heizen*
> 
> im on 7 x64 ; nvflash not work with it ?


I used the DOS version of NVFlash. I still don't trust flashing from w/n Windows.


----------



## heizen

I have nvflash 5.95 its the only version is starting on my computer ( W7 x64) but after the command "nvflash GB670F12.ROM " its appear " No display adapter "


----------



## michigantoga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> .
> It can. Depends on your setup, though. If you're trying to run the fan super slow it may make things worse.
> Higher voltage along with the higher power target that the BIOS provides coupled w/ decent cooling can provide very noticeable gains in speed and stability.
> My card was not stable at stock settings, but after the modifications it is rock-solid stable at +65MHz on the core and +1236 (effective) on the mem.


Okay thank you.


----------



## heizen

ok i have succefully flashed !!!

i have wrong version of Nvflash

thank you all !!!

now evga precisionX up to 125%


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

You cannot flash in Windows.

Also just want to let anyone who is doing this aware that flashing a BIOS usually VOID's warranty.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Can we get something in the OP about which version of NvFlash is working for the 670 and 680 cards? Last thing I want to do is brick my card using the wrong version of Nvflash...


----------



## jason4207

^^
Good idea, but don't worry.

The wrong version just won't see the card and thus won't allow you to flash.


----------



## HondaCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Utility: http://www.mediafire.com/?76z6cfr5d2y7h77
> Bios: http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/48337db137/EVGA_GTX670_SC_4G_VMOD
> What was the problem you where having downloading them?


Ok, I installed that Zotac utility and when I try to flash the BIOS you provided, the cmd window just says Nvidia flashing bla bla bla but nothing happens. How do I properly flash my EVGA GTX680 FTW 4GB card? Can anyone help? There are so many tutorials and guides with different links and files, it's so confusing!


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HondaCop*
> 
> Ok, I installed that Zotac utility and when I try to flash the BIOS you provided, the cmd window just says Nvidia flashing bla bla bla but nothing happens. How do I properly flash my EVGA GTX680 FTW 4GB card? Can anyone help? There are so many tutorials and guides with different links and files, it's so confusing!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Run and install it, once its installed open it and click 'bios' then save bios, select the file type as 'rom file' and name it whatever you want and save it on your desktop or some where safe that way you have a back up. Then click Flash bios, ok and then select the bios, a CMD windows will come up let it run and finish, once that is done, restart and see how much further you can overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck, tell me how it goes and if you have any other question feel free to ask.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> You cannot flash in Windows.


This. Unless you are using Zotac Firestorm or some program like it. If you are using Nvflash you need to boot into DOS and do the commands manually.


----------



## spinejam

I usually just flash in a CMD window on Win7 x64 -- It works fine for me!









I place all of my bios files in the nvflash folder on the C:\ drive -- see pic:


----------



## TekinRsPro

I have this modded Bios REF670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-20-100(works great, thank you for the good job) on my GTX670 Gainward reference [email protected] 1006/1202, and now i get another card that is a non reference-Inno3D GTX670 herculez [email protected] base, 1098MHz Boost and 1553MHz memory(PCB identical to WF3) as the second card, the primary card is watercooled and the secondary is factory non-reference ichill aircooling and the there's only 5-6 °C diference so there's no need to watercool the secondary, since they have different baseclock and boost i'm planning to flash this Bios REF670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-20-100 to the secondary card to have identical clock and boost in SLI, the question is: is it possible to flash the REFERENCE MODDED BIOS TO A NON-REFERENCE PCB? Thanks in advance.


----------



## HondaCop

General and Jason,

I was able to flash the modified BIOS to my 680 FTW 4GB card and now I am business! I also was able to determine what my KB is and it's 130.

Anyway, I followed the OC guide and ended up with the maximum stable INDIVIDUAL values @ 1.212v :

Power - 150%
GPU Core - 1320 mhz (45+ offset)
Memory - 6880 mhz (350+ offset)

I then tried to use the above settings together but Heaven was crashing on me. I had to leave for work so tomorrow I guess I will begin to play with these settings and find a happy medium.

I think the above is great considering it's a 4GB card.

*Should I aim to try and keep my GPU core at 1320 and reduce only memory until stable or viceversa, reduce GPU core and keep memory at 6880 or reduce both at once?*

BTW, never did my temps go above 42C!!!! But this is with a push/pull config on my H80 and FULL SPEEDS. Sounds like a leaf blower! hahahaha Once I find my stable combined speeds, then I will lower the fans and hopefully be able to quiet them down considerably and keep temps in the low 60s under full load.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TekinRsPro*
> 
> I have this modded Bios REF670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-20-100(works great, thank you for the good job) on my GTX670 Gainward reference [email protected] 1006/1202, and now i get another card that is a non reference-Inno3D GTX670 herculez [email protected] base, 1098MHz Boost and 1553MHz memory(PCB identical to WF3) as the second card, the primary card is watercooled and the secondary is factory non-reference ichill aircooling and the there's only 5-6 °C diference so there's no need to watercool the secondary, since they have different baseclock and boost i'm planning to flash this Bios REF670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-20-100 to the secondary card to have identical clock and boost in SLI, the question is: is it possible to flash the REFERENCE MODDED BIOS TO A NON-REFERENCE PCB? Thanks in advance.


It is possible, but I would not risk it. I would just use the FTW bios as I believe your card uses a 680 pcb yes? If it is a custom PCB, problems may arise.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HondaCop*
> 
> General and Jason,
> I was able to flash the modified BIOS to my 680 FTW 4GB card and now I am business! I also was able to determine what my KB is and it's 130.
> Anyway, I followed the OC guide and ended up with the maximum stable INDIVIDUAL values @ 1.212v :
> Power - 150%
> GPU Core - 1320 mhz (45+ offset)
> Memory - 6880 mhz (350+ offset)
> I then tried to use the above settings together but Heaven was crashing on me. I had to leave for work so tomorrow I guess I will begin to play with these settings and find a happy medium.
> I think the above is great considering it's a 4GB card.
> *Should I aim to try and keep my GPU core at 1320 and reduce only memory until stable or viceversa, reduce GPU core and keep memory at 6880 or reduce both at once?*
> BTW, never did my temps go above 42C!!!! But this is with a push/pull config on my H80 and FULL SPEEDS. Sounds like a leaf blower! hahahaha Once I find my stable combined speeds, then I will lower the fans and hopefully be able to quiet them down considerably and keep temps in the low 60s under full load.


Glad to hear of such good results! I would try to keep your memory as high as possible and bring down the core to 1280-1300.


----------



## HondaCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Glad to hear of such good results! I would try to keep your memory as high as possible and bring down the core to 1280-1300.


Gotcha! I did notice that though. My Heaven scores were much higher and better when OC the memory vs the gpu core. I will just keep the memory at 6880 and start reducing gpu core until stable and see where I end up. Is mem at 6880 good for a 4GB card? I've read that it's very hard to reach 7000 on 4GB cards.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HondaCop*
> 
> Gotcha! I did notice that though. My Heaven scores were much higher and better when OC the memory vs the gpu core. I will just keep the memory at 6880 and start reducing gpu core until stable and see where I end up.


Good plan, thats what I did


----------



## HondaCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Good plan, thats what I did


Actually, I will do both! hahaha I will find my stable speeds with gpu core at 1320 and lowering mem and then mem at 6880 and lowering gpu core. I will then compare scores and stick with the best combo.


----------



## TekinRsPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> It is possible, but I would not risk it. I would just use the FTW bios as I believe your card uses a 680 pcb yes? If it is a custom PCB, problems may arise.


Thank you for your superfast reply, yes mine is a 680 PCB that is identical to Gigabyte Windforce 3(blue), what other modded bios has a 1006 baseclock/1202 boost to have identical baseclock/boost in SLI? This is my interest because i have no chance of getting the non reference PCB(factory Ichill aircooling) in my first slot because it's too long and will not fit in the upper part of my midi-tower case. Another question, in SLI configuration, i have to remove the other card to flash the bios or remove the SLI bridge or i just leave it as is?


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HondaCop*
> 
> Actually, I will do both! hahaha I will find my stable speeds with gpu core at 1320 and lowering mem and then mem at 6880 and lowering gpu core. I will then compare scores and stick with the best combo.


Keep us updated!

I heard conflicting reports on what is best, but I guess it also matters what you use the GPU for.

If you could include a few different Benchmarks (Heaven, 3DMark11...) and maybe even a benchmark from a game or two I would greatly appreciate it !


----------



## Inveramsay

I just gave this a try for fun, it gave me another 39mhz core and 0.9 fps in heaven for a total of 54.9 and 1384 pts. Not bad for a evga 670 ftw


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TekinRsPro*
> 
> Thank you for your superfast reply, yes mine is a 680 PCB that is identical to Gigabyte Windforce 3(blue), what other modded bios has a 1006 baseclock/1202 boost to have identical baseclock/boost in SLI? This is my interest because i have no chance of getting the non reference PCB(factory Ichill aircooling) in my first slot because it's too long and will not fit in the upper part of my midi-tower case. Another question, in SLI configuration, i have to remove the other card to flash the bios or remove the SLI bridge or i just leave it as is?


Then I would use this bios:
http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/fb7e4c7839/GB670F12_VMOD_BP-200-250
It should do you just fine







As for flashing in SLI, you can do it, but I wouldnt. I would do one card at a a time flash it, boot up make sure there is no problem then repeat.


----------



## =XE=NOVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> You cannot flash in Windows.


um yes you can. you got to use nvflash windows version and your a hardware rep. =)

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2133/NVFlash_5.118_for_Windows.html


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> You cannot flash in Windows.


You can using that zotac program that was linked early on in the thread. Gave me no issues flashing from one bios to the other.


----------



## andressergio

the GALAXY GTX680 SOC seems to be prepared for a control panel that let you increase volts that was never built so card is ready for more volts even on air, but cant find a modded BIOS, soft shows till 1.3 but its with that panel...

anyone have one ?

Cheers to all
Sergio


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> the GALAXY GTX680 SOC seems to be prepared for a control panel that let you increase volts that was never built so card is ready for more volts even on air, but cant find a modded BIOS, soft shows till 1.3 but its with that panel...
> anyone have one ?
> Cheers to all
> Sergio


I've heard you can flash the MSI lighting bios onto it and have full control in MSI afterburner.


----------



## christpunchers

GTX680_2GD5.zip 56k .zip file


Can anyone please mod the attached rom for me?

I need a higher TDP limit, and most importantly, a max voltage of 1.2125v.

Don't really need the clocks to be touched. Just need higher voltage, which nets me 1275mhz core speed, maybe even higher.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> GTX680_2GD5.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> Can anyone please mod the attached rom for me?
> I need a higher TDP limit, and most importantly, a max voltage of 1.2125v.
> Don't really need the clocks to be touched. Just need higher voltage, which nets me 1275mhz core speed, maybe even higher.


The few people who where able to have gone missing, so you just have to work with what we have.


----------



## pcenvy88

I used the 680 SC voltage tuner firmware and I am allowed to tweak voltage higher but my base clock and boost clock are cut in half. my base clock is only 524... !!!


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcenvy88*
> 
> I used the 680 SC voltage tuner firmware and I am allowed to tweak voltage higher but my base clock and boost clock are cut in half. my base clock is only 524... ***!!!


Thats weird I have never heard of that.. Is that in a game?


----------



## pcenvy88

no its while running Precision X test and unigine benchmark..


----------



## D-M-G

wow long thread - but some amazing info -

Seems the man i needed to speak to is now gone









General 123 - as you seem to be up-front ,

I recently purchased the MSI N670 GTX PE OC generaly happy with it , at least once i figured out how to clock the damn thing








stock im getting 1020 - boosting to 1123 ish - i can add 55 mhz to the core and 300 to the memory with no added voltage
gives me boost of 1176 -
once i figured to use 2.2.3 i managed to add voltage and core until i got to max stable 160 mhz on the core and 450 on the memory
this gives me 1280- most of the time occasionally going to 1293 / and 1727 / 6900 on the memory -

im told this card has a secondary voltage reg which adds to the first - hence you only see voltage of 1.175 ?? in ab gpu-z or OSD

but is this actually adding 100mv to the core ?? id say that was a lot - considering you are talking about adding 35mv here with this bios mod ,
i almost believed it wasn't adding any voltage but i cant reach anything more than 55 unless i increase the voltage (many many runs of heaven to test) -

Do you think its worth trying this bios ? / is it actually adding 100 mv ? eek !!

all this is with power limit at 114 max / but makes no difference if its at 100 (stock) still get same oc

what do ya think ?

edit: oh when i play less demanding games the voltage will drop from 1.175 to as low as 1.089


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-M-G*
> 
> wow long thread - but some amazing info -
> Seems the man i needed to speak to is now gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General 123 - as you seem to be up-front ,
> I recently purchased the MSI N670 GTX PE OC generaly happy with it , at least once i figured out how to clock the damn thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stock im getting 1020 - boosting to 1123 ish - i can add 55 mhz to the core and 300 to the memory with no added voltage
> gives me boost of 1176 -
> once i figured to use 2.2.3 i managed to add voltage and core until i got to max stable 160 mhz on the core and 450 on the memory
> this gives me 1280- most of the time occasionally going to 1293 / and 1727 / 6900 on the memory -
> im told this card has a secondary voltage reg which adds to the first - hence you only see voltage of 1.175 ?? in ab gpu-z or OSD
> but is this actually adding 100mv to the core ?? id say that was a lot - considering you are talking about adding 35mv here with this bios mod ,
> i almost believed it wasn't adding any voltage but i cant reach anything more than 55 unless i increase the voltage (many many runs of heaven to test) -
> Do you think its worth trying this bios ? / is it actually adding 100 mv ? eek !!
> all this is with power limit at 114 max / but makes no difference if its at 100 (stock) still get same oc
> what do ya think ?


There has been quite alot of confusion with your card: some saying they can overvolt, others saying not at all. If you have tested as thoroughly as you say you have, then you are defiantly adding voltage. Software is not a good way to tell how much your card is actually getting, we have had reports, with this bios mod with DVM ,with the voltage going as high as 1.23v, even though in software it reads only 1.212v. Now the question, is it worth it? Are you happy with your 1280, or do you want more? It cant hurt to try. I would try it out and if you are happy with the results I would keep it, if not just flash back.


----------



## D-M-G

thanks for the fast reply bud !

In Answer to your question - yes i want more if its available - hehe thats why we buy these card right









Is there a guide somewhere - to show where to test with a DVM the actual voltage im getting ? - if its already putting in 1.21 or even as much as 1.23 through software - theres no point modding the bios

would be good to finally put all those questions about this card to bed too - dont ya think









All i can say is, if its not adding voltage - then its voltage starved without the slider all the way up to max


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-M-G*
> 
> thanks for the fast reply bud !
> In Answer to your question - yes i want more if its available - hehe thats why we buy these card right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a guide somewhere - to show where to test with a DVM the actual voltage im getting ? - if its already putting in 1.21 or even as much as 1.23 through software - theres no point modding the bios
> would be good to finally put all those questions about this card to bed too - dont ya think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All i can say is, if its not adding voltage - then its voltage starved without the slider all the way up to max


Just a few quick questions: What version of afterburner are you using? Can you see core, PPL, and memory voltage options?


----------



## D-M-G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Just a few quick questions: What version of afterburner are you using? Can you see core, PPL, and memory voltage options?


Im currently trying the 2.2.5 - but will go back to 2.2.3 as thats the 1 set to work with this card - reason i tried newer is becouse the osd for voltage doesnt work in 2.2.3

yes i have all 3 sliders - haven't seen any different results from increasing memory voltage or aux voltage -

i have a DVM but cant find anything on which points/where to test on this card


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-M-G*
> 
> Im currently trying the 2.2.5 - but will go back to 2.2.3 as thats the 1 set to work with this card - reason i tried newer is becouse the osd for voltage doesnt work in 2.2.3
> yes i have all 3 sliders - haven't seen any different results from increasing memory voltage or aux voltage -
> i have a DVM but cant find anything on which points/where to test on this card


Hmm, I would ask in here so you can compare your bios versions to make sure yours is fully unlocked. I would also ask about the voltage read points, which is much easier on say asus cards because they are labeled lol.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1265574/msi-gtx-670-power-edition-twin-frozr-4-cooler/590
There is also another thread, I will post it as soon as I find it.


----------



## pcenvy88

I have a EVGA 680 SC and tried both bios' provided. They both do what they say but one increases clocks, and one increases voltage. Niether do both. That doesn't bother me because like others have said, I don't need the clocks touched I just need more voltage... When I use the one that allows voltage tuning I get ridiculously low base/boost clocks. My base clock is somewhere around 525 and boost is only 700. Overclocking with max offeset gets me to 1058, the stock base clock of this card.

When using the increased clock bios my clocks increase but I don't get much of an overclock and I'm basically stuck at the same values.

Right now the highest I've gotten my card to bench mark at is 1245 clock +300 mem.

I'm confident with stock clocks and and added voltage I could get up to 1300 easy.


----------



## D-M-G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Hmm, I would ask in here so you can compare your bios versions to make sure yours is fully unlocked. I would also ask about the voltage read points, which is much easier on say asus cards because they are labeled lol.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1265574/msi-gtx-670-power-edition-twin-frozr-4-cooler/590
> There is also another thread, I will post it as soon as I find it.


Well - i took the plunge an flashed the vmod bios found on here ,

All was as expected - 1202 base core etc - now for the tests- gpu-z now reporting 1.212mv yay -
run heaven - highest recorded clocks were 1346 - but it was throttling at 80% tpd reducing to 1202- (in increments) then returning to max as soon as it got near 80% throttled again - old bios ran at 100-105% tpd -

started benchin from stock on new bios - long story short - max stable was 1293 - with no extra power from the slider - and 60mv added to the core
this was still with the +450 mem
- difference was 1297 was steady all through the bm - so expected a slightly higher score in heaven - but it was 5fps less - lol figure that out , old bios at max settings 1280-1293 +450 mem ave 52.3 fps 58 deg c (all max settings) - new bios 1293 +450 mem
47.9 fps 62 deg c ,

seems there is more to how this card works than meets the eye , ill stick with the stock bios for now until someone can figure it out








hopefully someone far smarter than me - will do just that - ill be watchin







if you need anymore info let me know

thanks for the help

edit_ here is my origional bios if needed for comparison -

DMG.zip 120k .zip file
 bios version 80.04.4B.00.47 (P2004-0005)


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-M-G*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well - i took the plunge an flashed the vmod bios found on here ,
> All was as expected - 1202 base core etc - now for the tests- gpu-z now reporting 1.212mv yay -
> run heaven - highest recorded clocks were 1346 - but it was throttling at 80% tpd reducing to 1202- (in increments) then returning to max as soon as it got near 80% throttled again - old bios ran at 100-105% tpd -
> started benchin from stock on new bios - long story short - max stable was 1293 - with no extra power from the slider - and 60mv added to the core
> this was still with the +450 mem
> - difference was 1297 was steady all through the bm - so expected a slightly higher score in heaven - but it was 5fps less - lol figure that out , old bios at max settings 1280-1293 +450 mem ave 52.3 fps 58 deg c (all max settings) - new bios 1293 +450 mem
> 47.9 fps 62 deg c ,
> seems there is more to how this card works than meets the eye , ill stick with the stock bios for now until someone can figure it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully someone far smarter than me - will do just that - ill be watchin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you need anymore info let me know
> thanks for the help
> edit_ here is my origional bios if needed for comparison -
> 
> DMG.zip 120k .zip file
> bios version 80.04.4B.00.47 (P2004-0005)


Sorry to hear that..


----------



## pcenvy88

anyone got a BIOS for the evga 680 SC that just allows higher voltage and original stock clocks...? I looked through that forum for all the bios requests people were making but not many people have the SC so I didn't see many...


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I've heard you can flash the MSI lighting bios onto it and have full control in MSI afterburner.


anyone on this thread did it ?

thanks for your reply mate

Cheers !!!
Sergio


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Anyone noticing their memory temperatures? I'm a bit worried about my memory chips...
http://www.overclock.net/t/1327087/gtx670-temps-after-mod

It seems just at 1.175v its pretty darn high. Wondering what people are seeing any adverse effects temps wise on the memory chips after the flash....


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Anyone noticing their memory temperatures? I'm a bit worried about my memory chips...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1327087/gtx670-temps-after-mod
> It seems just at 1.175v its pretty darn high. Wondering what people are seeing any adverse effects temps wise on the memory chips after the flash....


This ONLY increases core voltage and has no effect on memory voltage.


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Any update for the EVGA GTX 670 4gb. Is anyone running the modded bios having stability issues. Also, if I updated to the latest bios on the EVGA's forum page. Can I still flash the modded bios with Zotac Firestorm?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> Any update for the EVGA GTX 670 4gb. Is anyone running the modded bios having stability issues. Also, if I updated to the latest bios on the EVGA's forum page. Can I still flash the modded bios with Zotac Firestorm?


Yes you still can flash.


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Yes you still can flash.


Another question, I know there's the features to save your bios in Firestorm before flashing. But if I run into stability issues, can I just run the firmware update on evga's website to get back to stock?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> Another question, I know there's the features to save your bios in Firestorm before flashing. But if I run into stability issues, can I just run the firmware update on evga's website to get back to stock?


Yes.


----------



## Gomi

Broke my 3Dmark11 record last night - And I havent even tried to find "max" CORE and MEMORY clock yet.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4938483

Currently at 1411 CORE and 3719 MEM giving a total 3Dmark11 score of P11115 - Will have to use a few hours later tonight to see where I can take this beast.

Still desperately looking for a modded version of the newest REFERENCE (EVGA) BIOS - Apparently this one also adds a few points and such.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Broke my 3Dmark11 record last night - And I havent even tried to find "max" CORE and MEMORY clock yet.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4938483
> Currently at 1411 CORE and 3719 MEM giving a total 3Dmark11 score of P11115 - Will have to use a few hours later tonight to see where I can take this beast.
> Still desperately looking for a modded version of the newest REFERENCE (EVGA) BIOS - Apparently this one also adds a few points and such.


Very nice! Guess I could so some massive 3dm11 damage if I pushed my card and cpu harder xD
Congrats


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Broke my 3Dmark11 record last night - And I havent even tried to find "max" CORE and MEMORY clock yet.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4938483
> Currently at 1411 CORE and 3719 MEM giving a total 3Dmark11 score of P11115 - Will have to use a few hours later tonight to see where I can take this beast.
> Still desperately looking for a modded version of the newest REFERENCE (EVGA) BIOS - Apparently this one also adds a few points and such.


Very nice! Passed me up by a 200 points







. Although my run was with 301.42, the new drivers wont let me go to 1330, only 1319 and 1332, so I loose quite a bit of points, almost 400 actually at 1319 since 1332 is not stable


----------



## Notty

Is there any chance of mod a GTX 660 bios to increase Power Limit of 110%? I found that this card is very capable but nvidia really capped it OC potential.

Any help would be welcome, thank you!


----------



## skyn3t

can you guys tell me what is MODED on this
670 bios
EVGA FTW Bios : in the front page?


----------



## exodus1337

The 670SC + 4gb.Rom is great but the power target is set to 116 and its supposed to be 122.. Can someone please adjust this? Maybe also use the latest bios from EVGA?

here is link ftp://ftp.evga.com/BIOS/2673_80.04.4B.zip


----------



## DOOOLY

Has anyone seen good results when flashing a Asus GTX 670 ? I need some inspiration before i flash.


----------



## Gomi

Any word on an unlocked BIOS on the REFERENCE GTX 670 v80.04.4B (Commonly known as the 4B BIOS).

I know that there are a few of us here looking for it - Starting to grow tired of weeding through the endless requests on MKCTECH - Wish they would re-work their forums, the current one they are using is a b**** to navigate around in.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Any word on an unlocked BIOS on the REFERENCE GTX 670 v80.04.4B (Commonly known as the 4B BIOS).
> I know that there are a few of us here looking for it - Starting to grow tired of weeding through the endless requests on MKCTECH - Wish they would re-work their forums, the current one they are using is a b**** to navigate around in.


I know how you feel... i searched and searched







, it's either i was too late, and the vbios moders had found something else to do than mod special bios for people, or no one just seemed to help







. My silly Evga reference 670 was a waste of money. Normally, I am used to overclocking the ***** out of a single card and using that till the next Gen is released, then i upgrade







, but now that i play in 3d, that card sucked, and buying another one for 380$ was a "Never will i ever" haha.. I just sold it and got two regular 660's in sli, i am still expecting them in the mail soon, and with the benchmarks i have seen on linustechtips, motherborgs, and Paul's newegg. They perform wayyyyy better than a single 680 (at least 20-50% depending on the game). for only 413$







. well worth it IMO.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1337*
> 
> The 670SC + 4gb.Rom is great but the power target is set to 116 and its supposed to be 122.. Can someone please adjust this? Maybe also use the latest bios from EVGA?
> here is link ftp://ftp.evga.com/BIOS/2673_80.04.4B.zip


That 116% is more than the 122% previously. At 116% it's limited to 200W where-as the prior value for 122% was ~173W. Re: the latest BIOS .. good luck, I haven't been able to do it and haven't seen anyone else.


----------



## exodus1337

has anyone tried to flash a 670 to a 680 or 670 to a different 670.. aka 4gb sc 670 to 4gb ftw 670?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1337*
> 
> has anyone tried to flash a 670 to a 680 or 670 to a different 670.. aka 4gb sc 670 to 4gb ftw 670?


I would not try the first part, but I have flashed to different brands and types of 670's with out issues.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1337*
> 
> has anyone tried to flash a 670 to a 680 or 670 to a different 670.. aka 4gb sc 670 to 4gb ftw 670?


The 670 SC+ 4GB to 670 FTW 4GB works just fine but there's really no reason to do that. They're both limited in volts while you can raise the power limit on the SC+ anyway.


----------



## F4lkon

Hi all,
Does anyone have an unlocked EVGA GTX680 SC Signature (02G-P4-2683-KR) bios ? Just the default bios with an unlocked voltage. I can't get higher than 1.175V.
THX for help.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F4lkon*
> 
> Hi all,
> Does anyone have an unlocked EVGA GTX680 SC Signature (02G-P4-2683-KR) bios ? Just the default bios with an unlocked voltage. I can't get higher than 1.175V.
> THX for help.


Yes I do.
https://hotfile.com/dl/170494829/89836b4/EVGA_GTX680SCS_B7_VOLT_12125.zip.html
Enjoy.


----------



## F4lkon

@up
THX mate.


----------



## F4lkon

BTW, did U see That http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?284014-KGB-Kepler-BIOS-Editor-Unlocker


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F4lkon*
> 
> BTW, did U see That http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?284014-KGB-Kepler-BIOS-Editor-Unlocker


Just to make sure no-one else waste 15 minutes of their life.

Tried using this on the EVGA 4B BIOS for the Reference 670 - No joy.

The KGB program will give you an SUCCESS! But in reality nothing happens - I tried benching / playing and everything - Voltage is back to normal with no gains at all.

So its back to the "old" .ROM and more waiting


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Just to make sure no-one else waste 15 minutes of their life.
> Tried using this on the EVGA 4B BIOS for the Reference 670 - No joy.
> The KGB program will give you an SUCCESS! But in reality nothing happens - I tried benching / playing and everything - Voltage is back to normal with no gains at all.
> So its back to the "old" .ROM and more waiting


Did you try rebooting after it said that? I personally have not tried it.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Did you try rebooting after it said that? I personally have not tried it.


Yes.

Flashed my own GPU to 4B (And I instantly felt dirty and ashamed).

Reboot.

Save the 4B .ROM and let KGB do its magic on it - Came back with an SUCCESS.

Flashed New 4B .ROM to GPU.

Reboot.

Tested, no joy.

EDIT:

Right, I need to start reading up on things when I do test runs! Made an ERROR - Will re-try (Did not notice you have to put a UNLOCK command in the end - So the SUCCESS that KBG gave was just as it could READ the BIOS - There is still hope!) - Will report back in 5 minutes.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Yes.
> Flashed my own GPU to 4B (And I instantly felt dirty and ashamed).
> Reboot.
> Save the 4B .ROM and let KGB do its magic on it - Came back with an SUCCESS.
> Flashed New 4B .ROM to GPU.
> Reboot.
> Tested, no joy.
> EDIT:
> Right, I need to start reading up on things when I do test runs! Made an ERROR - Will re-try (Did not notice you have to put a UNLOCK command in the end - So the SUCCESS that KBG gave was just as it could READ the BIOS - There is still hope!) - Will report back in 5 minutes.


Ill give it a try with 4B.
EDIT: It says it worked, I am going to go flash it now and report back.


----------



## Gomi

It works!



I made the stupid mistake of forgetting to add the command "UNLOCK" to the KGB program - Without it, it just checks the .ROM file and reports back what it reads and whether or not it all checks out.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> It works!


Worked for me too.

Great program, its going in the OP.


----------



## exodus1337

man this pisses me off seeing all these 2gb 670 reach 1394 or just high 1300's... I have a evga 4gb sc and can only seem to get 1215 stable 24/7 with modded firmware on the first page of the this thread... any suggestions... I have power target maxed and fan kicking on 100% at 65 just so it doesnt get to close to 70c, as well as 1.2 volts ... I was thinking of using different firmware maybe to draw more power but I dont even know... even without the memory overclocked it seems to hate 1300mhz.... so annoying.. something with these 4gb cards i dont know....


----------



## error-id10t

Yeap. I have the same problem with one of my SC+ 4GB card, the other one is fine though. This of course brings a problem, though the program works.. as it doesn't specify core offset it automagically raises it to 1254Mhz and my POS card can't cope with that in BF3.

Now that said, the program also shows the offsets which in theory should allow us to mod the BIOS again manually - but that still fails for me.


----------



## exodus1337

Im wondering whats holding it back... fps is great and theres no artifacts sometimes reaches around 70c but @ 1254 mhz it crashes randomly sometimes... I really wanna use the 680 bios and just see whats happens but I think that would be a bad idea ahhaha...


----------



## exodus1337

The program doesnt open? Any ideas?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1337*
> 
> The program doesnt open? Any ideas?


You have to use it with CMD. And do not use a 680 bios, and your card is simply incapable of going to a higher clock, each peace of silicon is different in this regard.


----------



## exodus1337

can you give me an example of a flash? whats the command?


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1337*
> 
> can you give me an example of a flash? whats the command?


COMMAND:

Press Windows-key (On your keyboard) + R

Write CMD

Navigate to your directory with the KGB.EXE (Normal CD / CD.. / DIR commands)

Write: KGB YOURBIOS.ROM UNLOCK

.ROM have to be in same directory as the KGB program.

It OVERRIDES the .ROM file - It does NOT create a new one.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> COMMAND:
> Press Windows-key (On your keyboard) + R
> Write CMD
> Navigate to your directory with the KGB.EXE (Normal CD / CD.. / DIR commands)
> Write: KGB YOURBIOS.ROM UNLOCK
> .ROM have to be in same directory as the KGB program.
> It OVERRIDES the .ROM file - It does NOT create a new one.


I tried the above stated flashing modding guide, but i don't get anything. Even with the unlock, does it really say success?, and can you take a snapshot in cmd.exe so i know exactly how you did it. thanks

BTW i am trying to mod my MSI twin forzer 3 660 card. It states all the max power and current fan settings but it does not state anything that shows it's changing any values.

EDIT, i think i got it to unlock the bios, but when i try to flash, it says

EEPROM: MISMATCH IN 256 BYTE PAGE-MODE PROGRAMMING

i have tried unlocking write protection, but no joy







.... how do i get this nvflash to work?, and i am using the DOS nvflash from this thread. Does it have compatibility issues?

EDIT: I got it to work, it was the version of nvflash i was making use of that did not recognize the Bios.

Oh EDIT again: It works, but not what i expected... my max voltage is 1.188v







instead of 1.212v, when i opened my bios file with the kgb tool, it said that my max voltage was 1.212v, but when i put the "unlock" command, it unlocked it to only 1.188v.... but the 150% TDP and fan work well, Any ideas why it did that?


----------



## Shinjitzu

Hi, well first sorry for my bad english. I have follow the video step by step. When i try to flash, when i type the second Y, they say me they cant erase because there is a protection. someone can help me ?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinjitzu*
> 
> Hi, well first sorry for my bad english. I have follow the video step by step. When i try to flash, when i type the second Y, they say me they cant erase because there is a protection. someone can help me ?


What is your system specification? Do you have a backup video card if something goes wrong? Because trust me, today only i have gotten 4 bad flashes lol... not knowing my version of Nvflash was incompatible with the version of Bios i was trying to flash.

I know there is a command in DOS mode like...

"nvflash --protectionoff" (then press Enter)

and it takes off the write protection.

But beware!, if you get an error, your computer will not be able to recognize your Gpu until you flash it properly with the right BIOS file. (talking from experience). That's why i am asking what your system specs is, so i know if you have on-board Gpu support. So that you can always re-flash


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> COMMAND:
> Press Windows-key (On your keyboard) + R
> Write CMD
> Navigate to your directory with the KGB.EXE (Normal CD / CD.. / DIR commands)
> Write: KGB YOURBIOS.ROM UNLOCK
> .ROM have to be in same directory as the KGB program.
> It OVERRIDES the .ROM file - It does NOT create a new one.


Thats one way.
I just Shift + Right click on Desktop > Open Command window here>kgb.exe XXXX.rom unlock
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Oh EDIT again: It works, but not what i expected... my max voltage is 1.188v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instead of 1.212v, when i opened my bios file with the kgb tool, it said that my max voltage was 1.212v, but when i put the "unlock" command, it unlocked it to only 1.188v.... but the 150% TDP and fan work well, Any ideas why it did that?


From the OP...
Quote:


> KGB supports: GTX680, GTX670, GTX660Ti, and GTX660 for now.
> 
> Usage Example 1: kgb.exe your_bios.rom
> This will display info from the bios.
> 
> Usage Example 2: kgb.exe your_bios.rom unlock
> This will unlock your BIOS. Make sure you have a backup of your original BIOS file!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Right now that is it. It will unlock to 150% Power, Voltage 1.1875v (1.2125v On Boost), and Fan Range to 30% - 100% (Future versions will allow you to define these values)*
> 
> Don't ask me to tweak the values (i.e. voltage, power etc.) because this version is just Alpha, and I will be adding the ability to change the values yourself.
> 
> WARNING: KGB works on all the bios files I have so far. However that's not to say it will work on yours. Make sure to look at the output of KGB after you unlock,
> If something looks fishy do not flash it. If something goes wrong I take no responsibility. Use at your own risk!!!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> From the OP...


Ekkk....







i totally missed that haha... my eyes was set on big values







. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Shinjitzu

Hello Yungbenny, well my system spec is windows 7 64 bit, 8gb ram, asus gtx 670 ( non top ) i5 2500k oc to 4.3. Without any flash my card go to 1293 in boost ( i have oc it myself ) without never get any problem, so wonder if i should risk a flash or stay like this.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinjitzu*
> 
> Hello Yungbenny, well my system spec is windows 7 64 bit, 8gb ram, asus gtx 670 ( non top ) i5 2500k oc to 4.3. Without any flash my card go to 1293 in boost ( i have oc it myself ) without never get any problem, so wonder if i should risk a flash or stay like this.


Wow, you have a gem card, my former Evga reference card could not go above 1145mhz without a crash, and even overvolted it only got up to 1165mhz. Since you are new to the forum, i'll advice you to navigate to the Rig builder, and create your rig, so people can easily help you. You stated your specs, but left out the most important part. Your motherboard







, what type do you have.

If your motherboard supports the on-board gpu (the intel 3000) then i can help you with the flashing process. to find out if it does, go to control panel/ device manager/ display adapters. You should see both the intel 3000 and Gtx 670 Gpu..

I was typing a guide, but i think it would be best if i just make a tutorial video on youtube, i would send a link when i am done in a few minutes.


----------



## exodus1337

stay...


----------



## shorty71

Have a look: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?284014-KGB-Kepler-BIOS-Editor-Unlocker


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shorty71*
> 
> Have a look: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?284014-KGB-Kepler-BIOS-Editor-Unlocker


that is interesting!

does it work with 4B BIOS files too?


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> It works!
> 
> I made the stupid mistake of forgetting to add the command "UNLOCK" to the KGB program - Without it, it just checks the .ROM file and reports back what it reads and whether or not it all checks out.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Worked for me too.
> 
> Great program, its going in the OP.


WOW!!!! thank for confirmation















will try my 670 after work


----------



## ivanlabrie

It seems to work...I have mine flashed already, not gonna fiddle with that once I get my system up and running again. Delidded chip takes priority.








Nice find though.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It seems to work...I have mine flashed already, not gonna fiddle with that once I get my system up and running again. Delidded chip takes priority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice find though.


good luck with deliding bro!








I will re-flash my gpu in the evening or tomorrow (tight schedule today) and see how well it runs for me this way


----------



## Notty

GReat News! Finally I can unlock 110% low power limit of my GTX 660 (non ti). I guess this card has a lot of OC potential!


----------



## General123

With the 4B bios and modded, I got a decent bump in heaven.
Before


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






After


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Which Version i should flash for a GTX 670 FTW ?
The one from the First Site or the 4B bios version ?


----------



## Rayce185

Great guide, thanks!

I just reflashed my Gigabyte 660Ti OC (GV-N66TOC-2GD: Base / Boost clock：1032 / 1111 MHz ) to ASUS' TOP (TI-DC2T-2GD5: Base / Boost clock：1059 / 1137 MHz), unlocked with KGB.







:thumb:

Now a small question: Is there a way to modify the vendor names as it used you could with nibitor? The current 6.06 version doesn't support the GTX 600 series.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> Great guide, thanks!
> I just reflashed my Gigabyte 660Ti OC (GV-N66TOC-2GD: Base / Boost clock：1032 / 1111 MHz ) to ASUS' TOP (TI-DC2T-2GD5: Base / Boost clock：1059 / 1137 MHz), unlocked with KGB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:
> Now a small question: Is there a way to modify the vendor names as it used you could with nibitor? The current 6.06 version doesn't support the GTX 600 series.


Nor will it ever, as the creators at the site said.But there is no way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wuest3nFuchs*
> 
> Which Version i should flash for a GTX 670 FTW ?
> The one from the First Site or the 4B bios version ?


That depends. If you are trying to mod it, like I assume you are, then this one - http://www.mediafire.com/?kifm8r9m9esnsrr
If not then download the official updated one with no mods here -
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?&m=1703680&mpage=1


----------



## NamesLucky

I have successfully unlocked a MSI 670 PE with the kgb unlock tool, however I get the same bouncing clocks (during heaven/load) reported earlier in this thread when trying unlocked bios' for these cards. Anyone have a work around for this? It is not a matter of heat, as my cards generally stay below 0C as I have a custom cooler. I tried using the forced clocks method with nvidia Inspector, which holds the clocks still, but it crashes the system at very low clocks (much lower than my max before unlocks).


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Nor will it ever, as the creators at the site said.But there is no way.


Oh well, then it's back to the stock firmware.. but unlocked


----------



## stevman17

I used the BIOS editor with nice results. Got another 40mhz on the Core, boosting up to 1241 MHz . 

This is a much better option than the BIOS's listed on the front page, as the GPU retains down-clocking to save power. Also, fan speed is unlocked up to 100% and the card hasn't gotten above 64C. Nvidia should have let us do this all along.

For those looking to try it, here is a mini guide extracted from a bunch of others including the front page by General123, for what I feel is the easiest way to perform the BIOS edit.

1.) Download the BIOS Editor.
2.) Use GPUZ to extract your VGA bios, and make a copy into the KGB folder, and a backup elsewhere.
3.) Hold Shift + Right Click in the KGB folder.
4.) Select "Open Command Window Here"
5.) In the command promp, type "kbg.exe [Your Saved Bios Name].rom unlock"
6.) Download FireStorm and install it. (The install screens are in another language, just keep clicking where the "Yes/Accept" button normally is.
7.) Run Firestorm, click on the "BIOS" button, locate your modded bios that is in the KGB folder, and flash it.
8.) Restart, enjoy!


----------



## Foxrun

Hey guys I just tried using firestorm to flash my gpu with the proper bios for the ftw 4gb and now when I boot up I get 800x600 messed up green screen. And I cant seem to be able to flash back to the original bios because no nvidia cards are detected. Please tell me I didnt completely break something =,(....


----------



## broken pixel

Try uninstalling the driver them reinstall the driver then reboot.


----------



## Foxrun

I removed the 680 and reinstalled the drivers, everything worked fine. Once I put the 680 back in same messed up screen and even though the dvi cable was connected to the 580 the screen returned to the mess of green. I went to go flash the bios back to the regular bit but firestorm didnt detect the 680, only the 580. Now Ive removed the 580 so the 680 is there alone, Ill reinstall the drivers to see if it can even recognize the card. If it means anything, device manager still sees the 680


----------



## Foxrun

Well looks like thats it. Firestorm/NVflash neither of the can detect the 680 dammit. Time to return to amazon and never NEVER TOUCH GPU BIOS AGAIN. Broken Pixel I appreciate the response, made me feel not too alone lol


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Well looks like thats it. Firestorm/NVflash neither of the can detect the 680 dammit. Time to return to amazon and never NEVER TOUCH GPU BIOS AGAIN. Broken Pixel I appreciate the response, made me feel not too alone lol


Possibly you used the wrong bios? I used a messed up bios once on my 670 and could not boot up etc etc, so I plugged my monitor into my motherboard and used the iGPU and booted off of that and simply reflashed the old bios. Sorry I didnt respond earlier I was not at home.


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Possibly you used the wrong bios? I used a messed up bios once on my 670 and could not boot up etc etc, so I plugged my monitor into my motherboard and used the iGPU and booted off of that and simply reflashed the old bios. Sorry I didnt respond earlier I was not at home.


Yea I think I forgot to unlock the bios before I flashed it, just caught me before I hit the return order. Where would be the igpu setting be so I can boot using the mobo?
Thankls


----------



## jprovido

can someone teach me how to unlock my bios? I'm a complete noob with this. I'm really interested in trying the kgb method. TIA guys


----------



## jprovido

I think I've unlocked my bios properly right? now what's next?


----------



## jprovido

lol sorry guys. didn't know flashing was so easy. like a normal person should do I read the first post. found a gtx 680 jetstream bios so I didn't bother with the one I modded. flashed it with firestorm voila I'm done











tbh I thought you had to mod it on the bios or somewhere that's complicated.

my OC is now from 1201MHz to 1255MHz. 1280 is even benchable I just get random abnormalities with the screens sometimes.before even above 1250 nvidia drivers will crash instantly. really glad I came across this thread







. the vrm's on these jetstream cards are really good. even with the voltage mod the power target still never goes above 100%. (highest I've seen it is 95) before it's always on the low 80's tho.


----------



## broken pixel

Look up the commands for nv flash there is a way it's not bricked. You need the 580 if it is a working card and use that card in slot 1. Get a BiOS that matches your card from techpowerups bios collection for your brand and ram size, use that one. Also the drivers need to be installed for Zotac firestorm to see the card. But don't use that to flash mod bios always use NV flash. It's alway a good idea to uninstall the drivers then flash with nv flash then install the drivers.


----------



## jprovido

final OC setting. 1267MHz 7ghz memory. stable with heaven



is this normal? gpu-z started acting weird when I did the bios flash. even at stock clocks the gpu clock is higher than boost

I didn't use NVflash just firestorm is that ok?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Yea I think I forgot to unlock the bios before I flashed it, just caught me before I hit the return order. Where would be the igpu setting be so I can boot using the mobo?
> Thankls


I dont know on a Asrock board, but if you plug a hdmi into the board and your monitor and disconnect all video cables from your 680 it should boot off the iGPU with out problems.
On my ASUS it is set on auto so it just auto switches.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> final OC setting. 1267MHz 7ghz memory. stable with heaven
> 
> is this normal? gpu-z started acting weird when I did the bios flash. even at stock clocks the gpu clock is higher than boost
> I didn't use NVflash just firestorm is that ok?


Yes that is fine. On one bios it says in GPUz that the default is 980, when its 1293..








Glad it worked out for you also.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Yes that is fine. On one bios it says in GPUz that the default is 980, when its 1293..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad it worked out for you also.


is there a difference between using nvflash and firestorm? if nvflash is better I'll reflash the bios again


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> is there a difference between using nvflash and firestorm? if nvflash is better I'll reflash the bios again


No, firestorm uses NVflash


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> No, firestorm uses NVflash


thanks! +rep

tbh I never thought it was this easy. when I was done with firestorm i was like "uhmm that's it?" I was even afraid to reboot the pc because maybe it wasn't done yet. I waited 5 minutes to be sure before rebooting lol. thanks for this thread man. tbh I hated my gtx 680 jetstream since the day I bought it. I just did a full 180 degree turn. I've grown to love it a lot now


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> thanks! +rep
> tbh I never thought it was this easy. when I was done with firestorm i was like "uhmm that's it?" I was even afraid to reboot the pc because maybe it wasn't done yet. I waited 5 minutes to be sure before rebooting lol. thanks for this thread man. tbh I hated my gtx 680 jetstream since the day I bought it. I just did a full 180 degree turn. I've grown to love it a lot now


Hey no problem


----------



## Foxrun

Still cant seem to get it, I appreciate the help mate but its only been 6 days since I got it from Amazon. Ive set up a return and I plan on just picking it up again but from newegg. Mind as well cash in on the 2 free games, still part of my soul died tonight. Im never flashing gpu bios again.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Yea I think I forgot to unlock the bios before I flashed it, just caught me before I hit the return order. Where would be the igpu setting be so I can boot using the mobo?
> Thankls


I have the same mobo board as you, and i have gotten something similar to the problem you are having now, but this is how i fixed it.

Load up your pc and go into your bios. Under Advanced settings, you should see Northbridge configuration.


Under Primary graphics adapter, you should also see where you can set the default Gpu to onboard.


You should now be able to boot up your computer with the bad Gpu installed in your pcie slot. Make sure you put it in the frist one, and do not add any other gpu in ther, if you have any, take them out.

Now you should create a DOS readable usb with this video guide 



, i found this as the most efficient way to flash a bios.

keep the files in the video, but Do not use the Nvflash that comes with the video, i had some compatibility issues flashing my cards with it. Go to your Gpu's manufacturers website, and download the latest bios update for your card. It will come with a lot of files, but all you need to do is to replace only the items you downloaded from the video guide, with the ones you downloaded from your Gpu's vendor's website. E.g, replace Nvflash, CWSDPMI, NVIDIA.BAT, nvflash.doc etc, with the new ones that come with your vendors Bios update download.

Among the Bios file you download from your manufacturer's website, there will be your ".ROM" (bios file). Rename it with "680.ROM".

Put all the files together in the DOS usb flashdrive you created, and reboot your system. NOTE: that the DOS usb drive must have the following files. Nvflash.exe, CWSDPMI, NVIDIA.BAT (settings file), nvflash.doc, and 680.ROM. I don't think the "readme" file is essential, but you can add that too.

When you restart your system, Hit "F11" to go into boot menu, and select the thumb drive, it should boot up into dos.

Then type this command "Nvflash -4 -5 -6 680.ROM"

It would ask you if you want to continue, and you should enter "Y"

The flashing will begin. Might take 1 min or two, depends. Then it should say "flashing successful." And you can reboot. pressing Ctrl+Alt+delete

I think after flashing, it's best to hit cmos button at the back of your case. then hit "F2" and go into the same settings as before, "North bridge" and set the default to Pcie" and move your Dvi, or Hdmi cable to the 680". When you boot into windows. Everything should work fine









While flashing, if you get any errors, take note of them, or even take a picture, so i know how to help. I hope you don't run into any errors. Cheers!


----------



## error-id10t

Just to expand on the above and you'll find other posts on this already... don't use Firestorm the program, use the nvflash executable provided by it and run that, that's it. The program GUI itself fails because your GPU isn't recognised.

C:\Program Files (x86)\ZotacFireStorm\BIOSBK\nvflash.exe


----------



## Faithh

Seems like Asus changed the board type for the Asus gtx 680 top edition?

I tried to use the stock & modded firmware from the OP and I was getting artifacts. So I just used my normal one.

I've uploaded my bios

http://rapidshare.com/files/1067073628/GK104.rom

Anyone who can give me a 1.21V voltage mod only? I don't need power and I don't want the fan profile to be changed at all.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faithh*
> 
> Seems like Asus changed the board type for the Asus gtx 680 top edition?
> I tried to use the stock & modded firmware from the OP and I was getting artifacts. So I just used my normal one.
> I've uploaded my bios
> http://rapidshare.com/files/1067073628/GK104.rom
> Anyone who can give me a 1.21V voltage mod only? I don't need power and I don't want the fan profile to be changed at all.


dunno what it will do with the power target and fan profile thingy but I can mod your bios for you to get 1.21v via turbo boost. you ok with that?


----------



## jprovido

here you go. modded your bios with KGB

https://rapidshare.com/files/77437218/GK104.rom

not exactly what your lookin for but this is the only thing I know how to do lol.

150 power target and 30-100% fan speed 1.21v with turbo boost


----------



## Faithh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> here you go. modded your bios with KGB
> https://rapidshare.com/files/77437218/GK104.rom
> not exactly what your lookin for but this is the only thing I know how to do lol.
> 150 power target and 30-100% fan speed 1.21v with turbo boost


Hey and thanks









Well Ill try it out!


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faithh*
> 
> Hey and thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Ill try it out!


good luck


----------



## Faithh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> good luck


Well I just tried to be sure, I putted the protection off. Tried to flash the original bios with the original bios and nvflash says IO error cannot open file.


----------



## error-id10t

Don't run it through the KGB because that program will lower your max. power target (and it raises your min. fan speed from 20% to 30%).


----------



## NamesLucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Don't run it through the KGB because that program will lower your max. power target (and it raises your min. fan speed from 20% to 30%).


AHH finally, I was thinking this but didn't see anyone else confirm this. Mine shows a max power target of 150% after unlock, but I keep getting erratic throttling when running heaven benchmark. Is the 150% power limit fake? OR are you only talking about the TOP cards? I'm having these symptoms with the MSI power edition 670s.


----------



## error-id10t

That was just for his card (stock vs. after KGB).

There are multiple posts about your PE card and the problem you're mentioning after modding so most went to another vbios to get rid off it (don't know which though).


----------



## jprovido

1.21v with gtx 680's are pretty safe right? my particular gtx 680 has a beefy vrm and still never goes above 100% power target even when overclocked. I shouldnt worry about the added voltage too much right?


----------



## NamesLucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> That was just for his card (stock vs. after KGB).
> There are multiple posts about your PE card and the problem you're mentioning after modding so most went to another vbios to get rid off it (don't know which though).


Maybe it's my searching skills, but I can't find a post, with search or browsing, that tells of someone actually solving this with another bios. Any chance you remember the thread it was in? Another forum, or here? I see people with my problem, but no cause/solution for it from my searches. I'm really hoping to get 1.21v working with these cards.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamesLucky*
> 
> Maybe it's my searching skills, but I can't find a post, with search or browsing, that tells of someone actually solving this with another bios. Any chance you remember the thread it was in? Another forum, or here? I see people with my problem, but no cause/solution for it from my searches. I'm really hoping to get 1.21v working with these cards.


Hello

Are you the Owner of the PE card ? Just want to know, what is your max stable overclock at stock (1.175 Volt)???

Thanks.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamesLucky*
> 
> Maybe it's my searching skills, but I can't find a post, with search or browsing, that tells of someone actually solving this with another bios. Any chance you remember the thread it was in? Another forum, or here? I see people with my problem, but no cause/solution for it from my searches. I'm really hoping to get 1.21v working with these cards.


The Galaxy bios mod supposedly work on yours and removes the problem, maybe give that a go.


----------



## NamesLucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Hello
> Are you the Owner of the PE card ? Just want to know, what is your max stable overclock at stock (1.175 Volt)???
> Thanks.


Yes, stock bios at 1.175v I can reach 1411 on one card and 1356 on the other. I have sub-zero cooling though, so under load they never top 0C. This helps them reach the higher clocks at lover volts. With 1.21v, for the few heaven runs I have accomplished without throttling, I have got both cards to do 1411 together, and I suspect the better card could go higher.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> The Galaxy bios mod supposedly work on yours and removes the problem, maybe give that a go.


Will do, thanks very much! I'm relatively new to posting on forums in general, so if no othe rules apply, I'm going to to hit the button and say +rep for taking the time to find that for me. Thanks again


----------



## Ilaylowfoshow

Well, I finally took the plunge and flashed my 2 EVGA GTX 670 4GB SC's.........Flash went easy........No issues.......It boosts automatically up to 1254......The best thing is that both my cards clocks are in sync without having to set up different overclocks to get the in sync....

Now before the flash the highest I could get on my clocks was 1241 on the core and +375 on the memory.....

Now with the flash I get 1254 on the core (Base Boost) and +600 on the memory..And with my fan profile (which isn't too aggressive) my temps haven't risen at all post and pre-flash......Able to run heaven for 2 hours straight with no crashes or artifacting....

I know my card won't hit 1300 on the core....but I am wondering how much further I can go on the Memory.....


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ilaylowfoshow*
> 
> Well, I finally took the plunge and flashed my 2 EVGA GTX 670 4GB SC's.........Flash went easy........No issues.......It boosts automatically up to 1254......The best thing is that both my cards clocks are in sync without having to set up different overclocks to get the in sync....
> Now before the flash the highest I could get on my clocks was 1241 on the core and +375 on the memory.....
> Now with the flash I get 1254 on the core (Base Boost) and +600 on the memory..And with my fan profile (which isn't too aggressive) my temps haven't risen at all post and pre-flash......Able to run heaven for 2 hours straight with no crashes or artifacting....
> I know my card won't hit 1300 on the core....but I am wondering how much further I can go on the Memory.....


my gtx 670 almost got 7ghz. try it man


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> my gtx 670 almost got 7ghz. try it man


7.4GHz here completely stable, OC scanner passed with 0 artifacts for 30minutes.

OC memory is awesome! Get's ya some good performance boots. But I just keep mine at +600 which I think is around 7.2GHz...still darn nice!


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ilaylowfoshow*
> 
> Well, I finally took the plunge and flashed my 2 EVGA GTX 670 4GB SC's.........Flash went easy........No issues.......It boosts automatically up to 1254......The best thing is that both my cards clocks are in sync without having to set up different overclocks to get the in sync....
> Now before the flash the highest I could get on my clocks was 1241 on the core and +375 on the memory.....
> Now with the flash I get 1254 on the core (Base Boost) and +600 on the memory..And with my fan profile (which isn't too aggressive) my temps haven't risen at all post and pre-flash......Able to run heaven for 2 hours straight with no crashes or artifacting....
> I know my card won't hit 1300 on the core....but I am wondering how much further I can go on the Memory.....


This flash did not effect the voltage on the memory, only the core. So you could of went to +600 before flashing the modded bios.


----------



## Ilaylowfoshow

Be that as it may...On Stock voltage at 1241....my card would crash at anything over +400 on the memory........so the voltage bump helped stabilize my clocks which may have helped my memory o/c as well..


----------



## Notty

I had no luck doing this on my GTX 660 (non ti). After I unlocked and flashed my card, it wasn´t recognized by windows as a Nvidia card. Tried to uninstall and re-install drivers, always the same.

Had to reflash it with the original and everythin worked again. Any tips? I really wanted to go past the 110% low power limit on these cards


----------



## D-M-G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ilaylowfoshow*
> 
> Be that as it may...On Stock voltage at 1241....my card would crash at anything over +400 on the memory........so the voltage bump helped stabilize my clocks which may have helped my memory o/c as well..


Hi i have noticed similar -occurance with my GTX 670 PE OC -

STD bios 1020/1502 - boost 1154 - using AB 2.2.3 i get +160 (1296) and max of +575 on the memory -

However - i can raise the memory over +725 if i dont push the core past 1202 - seems if i keep the TDP below 100 % i dont get the driver crash in heaven ,

likewise if i leave memory low at +275 i can push + 170 on the core giving 1306 boost - but this has less performance than the memory OC ,

The Galaxy/PE bios uploaded by darkadi on page 175 here -

GTX670GC.zip 56k .zip file
 is the stable version that "NAMESLUCKY" was looking for -

This worked fine for me but only provided an extra +20 on the core over the std bios and wasn't quite as stable as the std - which for the MSI PE edition does have voltage increase through AB 2.2.3 (you just cant see it)


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> This flash did not effect the voltage on the memory, only the core. So you could of went to +600 before flashing the modded bios.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ilaylowfoshow*
> 
> Be that as it may...On Stock voltage at 1241....my card would crash at anything over +400 on the memory........so the voltage bump helped stabilize my clocks which may have helped my memory o/c as well..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-M-G*
> 
> Hi i have noticed similar -occurance with my GTX 670 PE OC -
> STD bios 1020/1502 - boost 1154 - using AB 2.2.3 i get +160 (1296) and max of +575 on the memory -
> However - i can raise the memory over +725 if i dont push the core past 1202 - seems if i keep the TDP below 100 % i dont get the driver crash in heaven ,
> likewise if i leave memory low at +275 i can push + 170 on the core giving 1306 boost - but this has less performance than the memory OC ,
> The Galaxy/PE bios uploaded by darkadi on page 175 here -
> 
> GTX670GC.zip 56k .zip file
> is the stable version that "NAMESLUCKY" was looking for -
> This worked fine for me but only provided an extra +20 on the core over the std bios and wasn't quite as stable as the std - which for the MSI PE edition does have voltage increase through AB 2.2.3 (you just cant see it)


vmodded BIOS does not directly affect memory voltage (no such change), but in certain way it could help memory OC as well. basically when the core has firmer stability with higher voltage (more overcocking headroom) then it's easier for the PCB to maintain balance between core OC and memory OC (thus allowing for higher memory OC).

Please refer to this 670 OC'ing guide and check out the OC balance section (max core OC vs max mem OC and balancing the combined OC together), that explains it very well and technically speaking explains the phenomena








http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide

in short, at certain point of max stable core OC, dropping the core OC by 1MHz allows for around 25MHz gain on the memory OC (keeping balance).


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> vmodded BIOS does not directly affect memory voltage (no such change), but in certain way it could help memory OC as well. basically when the core has firmer stability with higher voltage (more overcocking headroom) then it's easier for the PCB to maintain balance between core OC and memory OC (thus allowing for higher memory OC).
> Please refer to this 670 OC'ing guide and check out the OC balance section (max core OC vs max mem OC and balancing the combined OC together), that explains it very well and technically speaking explains the phenomena
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide
> in short, at certain point of max stable core OC, dropping the core OC by 1MHz allows for around 25MHz gain on the memory OC (keeping balance).


I have heard of this, but it does not work for me at all. I can run at 1200 and still be stuck at 7408 memory. I can run at 1330 and still run 7408.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I have heard of this, but it does not work for me at all. I can run at 1200 and still be stuck at 7408 memory. I can run at 1330 and still run 7408.


well, it certainly works this way for me on stock BIOSes, however on vmodded BIOS I tried (initial one) back in the day it didn't... haven't had a chance to reflash 4B unlocked yet.


----------



## D-M-G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I have heard of this, but it does not work for me at all. I can run at 1200 and still be stuck at 7408 memory. I can run at 1330 and still run 7408.


hehe yea i think you have a very good card there though general









ref the KGB - process ,

has anyone else had problems with the unlocked bios ? -

I followed the procedure - bios unlocked ok (took 2 attempt ) as frst time it unlocked but no checksum figure -ie: 81 - instead it said - fe
so redid it and got the checksum - all looks fine - but when flashed card boots up -no driver mode - with windows disabled this device because it has a problem error code 43
re-installing the drivers didn't cure this , so had to reflash the std bios back (with nvflash) as firestorm couldent locate the card (obviously with no driver loaded) ,

but would really like to try this


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-M-G*
> 
> hehe yea i think you have a very good card there though general
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ref the KGB - process ,
> has anyone else had problems with the unlocked bios ? -
> I followed the procedure - bios unlocked ok (took 2 attempt ) as frst time it unlocked but no checksum figure -ie: 81 - instead it said - fe
> so redid it and got the checksum - all looks fine - but when flashed card boots up -no driver mode - with windows disabled this device because it has a problem error code 43
> re-installing the drivers didn't cure this , so had to reflash the std bios back (with nvflash) as firestorm couldent locate the card (obviously with no driver loaded) ,
> but would really like to try this


One time after flashing a new bios, I rebooted into windows and the card was no recognized so I simply rebooted again and the problem was fixed. Try that out.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-M-G*
> 
> hehe yea i think you have a very good card there though general
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ref the KGB - process ,
> has anyone else had problems with the unlocked bios ? -
> I followed the procedure - bios unlocked ok (took 2 attempt ) as frst time it unlocked but no checksum figure -ie: 81 - instead it said - fe
> so redid it and got the checksum - all looks fine - but when flashed card boots up -no driver mode - with windows disabled this device because it has a problem error code 43
> re-installing the drivers didn't cure this , so had to reflash the std bios back (with nvflash) as firestorm couldent locate the card (obviously with no driver loaded) ,
> but would really like to try this


weird. mine unlocked the first time OK, anyways haven't tested it out yet. perhaps you "unlocked" twice the same file hence the BIOS error?

just out of curiosity, in order to recover have you used the latest nvflash from windows cmd or DOS bootable (older version of nvflash)?


----------



## D-M-G

hi -

i used a new version of bios to unlock - deleted the first

and i have the older dos version on a bootable usb with my std saved bios for those " oh s**t " moments


----------



## NamesLucky

I have tried the recommended modded galaxy bios for the MSI power edition 670. I am having a weird problem where heaven benchmark runs fine if I have my 2 screens duplicated, but heaven fails everytime, even at stock speeds, when I try to switch to extended or even single monitor mode. Any idea what is causing this? I am using the GTX670GF.ROM bios provided by darkadi.

Tried: reflashing, and re-installing drivers twice.

Also forgot to mention this only happens in SLI mode, is there a problem with having to cards with exact same bios?


----------



## jovanni

Hello guys,

I have the Gigabyte 670 windforce OC edition and I wonder if I can use the bios flash tool provided by the GB site. I didnt find in the first page mention that we can use an official tool. Do we have to use the nvflash tool only?

Thanks


----------



## jovanni

Furthermore.....can anyone have used the KGB tool together with the Gigabyte bios flash tool?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jovanni*
> 
> Furthermore.....can anyone have used the KGB tool together with the Gigabyte bios flash tool?


You can use it if you would like if it makes you feel better,lol? But they all do the same thing.


----------



## jovanni

Thanks mate!


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jovanni*
> 
> Thanks mate!


No problem, and you shouldn't have any issues with KGB and the GB tool.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

Hi,

I have just unlocked the bios of my MSI GTX 670 PE with KGB and it works like a charm.

The card boost to 1306.5Mhz on any games / bench without overclock.

I was not stable with the stock voltage (1.2120V) but with AB 2.2.3 and +20mV on the core, it's stable







(+10mV it's not stable)

AB 2.2.4 - 2.3.0 doesn't work at all, not stable even with +100mV ..., anyone know why ?

I have bench 24H on heaven with all settings max out and the core was always at 1306.5Mhz.

Played with Farcry 3 all settings max out and no crash either.

So thank you for the KGB tool


----------



## NamesLucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoforceReloaded*
> 
> Hi,
> I have just unlocked the bios of my MSI GTX 670 PE with KGB and it works like a charm.
> The card boost to 1306.5Mhz on any games / bench without overclock.
> I was not stable with the stock voltage (1.2120V) but with AB 2.2.3 and +20mV on the core, it's stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (+10mV it's not stable)
> AB 2.2.4 - 2.3.0 doesn't work at all, not stable even with +100mV ..., anyone know why ?
> I have bench 24H on heaven with all settings max out and the core was always at 1306.5Mhz.
> Played with Farcry 3 all settings max out and no crash either.
> So thank you for the KGB tool


This is weird since I have 2 cards that both have erratic clocks with +100mv added with AB2.2.3 on the kgb inlocked bios'. I wonder if the AB voltage is culmulative, causing the voltage to be higher than reported (1.21V)? I may have to try the unlocked bios' again with lower AB voltage. This may also make sense as the modded galaxy bios i tried for the power editions didn't allow both my cards to run 1411mhz through a heaven benchmark, while the unlocked bios did for the 2-3 good runs I would get without downclocks. Any thoughts on this? I have heard a rumor that these cards have a supplementary voltage source, maybe that is where the discrepancy is coming from with different bios'. Have you pused your cards to a highest stable overclock? I know I am very close to my highest when I get the erratic clocks the fastest.


----------



## feniks

flashed my 670 reference with KGB unlocked 4B BIOS and card is stable at same former vmodded clocks (1300MHz core & 3432mhz mem - being +98/+425 offsets @ 150% PT). passed Heaven3.0 and 3dmark11.
max stock BIOS clocks were 1246MHz core and 3571MHz mem (offsets +149/+564).

all seems to run well except Vantage causing RSOD or plain black screen reboot, but it was like that on former rev.19 vmodded bios too... stock 4B was free of this problem however but the earlier stock revisions were carrying the same problem though. I guess the cause of RSOD/BlackSOD is the power target going over board at some point, not sure why only in Vantage.

anyways, testing it with games now. so far so good, I think


----------



## Faithh

Could anyone check if my Bios is the same as the one in the OP? https://rapidshare.com/#!download|294p10|1067073628|GK104.rom|183|0|0

For the Asus gtx 680 dc2t top. The card before the one I have now, I tried to mod it with that bios and I was getting artifacts and I've tried the stock as well and was artifacting too so I just ended up using my own bios.

Now the problem which is holding me back, I can't flash my current original bios with nvflash because I'm getting IO error cannot open file.


----------



## jovanni

Just made it!.....1200 stable....dam....my card is crap!.....not even 1220....with 1.2120 V


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jovanni*
> 
> Just made it!.....1200 stable....dam....my card is crap!.....not even 1220....with 1.2120 V


What the card is it?


----------



## Flynn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shorty71*
> 
> Have a look: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?284014-KGB-Kepler-BIOS-Editor-Unlocker


Thanks a million, just unlocked my 680.


----------



## jovanni

GTX 670 OC Gigabyte WindForce X3......


----------



## lee63

Could someone link or post the NON EVbot Classified bios for %100 fan and 1.21v, I have a really crappy clocker


----------



## D-M-G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamesLucky*
> 
> This is weird since I have 2 cards that both have erratic clocks with +100mv added with AB2.2.3 on the kgb inlocked bios'. I wonder if the AB voltage is culmulative, causing the voltage to be higher than reported (1.21V)? I may have to try the unlocked bios' again with lower AB voltage. This may also make sense as the modded galaxy bios i tried for the power editions didn't allow both my cards to run 1411mhz through a heaven benchmark, while the unlocked bios did for the 2-3 good runs I would get without downclocks. Any thoughts on this? I have heard a rumor that these cards have a supplementary voltage source, maybe that is where the discrepancy is coming from with different bios'. Have you pused your cards to a highest stable overclock? I know I am very close to my highest when I get the erratic clocks the fastest.


names lucky for a reason if you have 2 cards that get over 1400 - sheesh those chips are 1 in a million


----------



## NamesLucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-M-G*
> 
> names lucky for a reason if you have 2 cards that get over 1400 - sheesh those chips are 1 in a million


Just one card, and it's because it's so low in temp (Heaven load is 3C max with my cooler). Otherwise it would be a much lower card. I know I shouldn't be complaining, but I figured I put 6 months of work into my cooling system I should at least try my hardest to reach the best clocks.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jovanni*
> 
> GTX 670 OC Gigabyte WindForce X3......


wew...,Strange....what are the cpu are you using now?


----------



## Notty

With this mod GTX 660 (non ti) is the best bang for the buck. Now I can get past that low 110% power limit and I can get 1228mhz fully stable clock. Awesome. Just to remember, stock boost is 1050mhz in this card, so this is almost a 200mhz overclock, wich is huge. I´m now in 400€ cards terrain. This card cost me 220€, with this unlock I can´t be more happy with it!


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notty*
> 
> With this mod GTX 660 (non ti) is the best bang for the buck. Now I can get past that low 110% power limit and I can get 1228mhz fully stable clock. Awesome. Just to remember, stock boost is 1050mhz in this card, so this is almost a 200mhz overclock, wich is huge. I´m now in 400€ cards terrain. This card cost me 220€, with this unlock I can´t be more happy with it!


Nice clock buddy, what the card is it?


----------



## jovanni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> wew...,Strange....what are the cpu are you using now?


3570K running at 4400Mhz...........

Not to complain....the performance is top! but my point is that most of the people had 1200Mhz on their cards without modding the bios....my 670GTX stock voltage (1.1175) went only to 1150 stable with BF3!!!!!????

I get only 50Mhz with modded bios and this is the lowest I have read so far....








Memory runs +250 only.....


----------



## feniks

quick update:
so far so good here on vmodded (KGB) 4B bIOS and 670 reference while playing XCOM, however this game (or the driver - using the latest beta now) has some screw up and is unable to utilize the card power above 915MHz or 50%, so it's a fool's test. once I complete XCOM I will go back to playing some old good games (Civ5 and Stalker series), so will know more by then.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> quick update:
> so far so good here on vmodded (KGB) 4B bIOS and 670 reference while playing XCOM, however this game (or the driver - using the latest beta now) has some screw up and is unable to utilize the card power above 915MHz or 50%, so it's a fool's test. once I complete XCOM I will go back to playing some old good games (Civ5 and Stalker series), so will know more by then.


Its probably the game. I am guessing you have Vsync on as well? Taking that off should bump up the clocks and usage.


----------



## Notty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Nice clock buddy, what the card is it?


It´s a MSI TFII version. I always loved hardware but I refuse to pay more than 200€/250€ for a GPU, with this unlock I feel I made a great deal because know I can get a very good overclock. Power Limit is very low on these cards by default. 110% you can´t do anything. Now I´m rocking at 150%, the card instantly boosted to 1150mhz without any overclock, 1228mhz max stable and I know people that can get 1260mhz stable. Mine is not an huge overclocker but is well enough for the price I paid.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jovanni*
> 
> 3570K running at 4400Mhz...........
> Not to complain....the performance is top! but my point is that most of the people had 1200Mhz on their cards without modding the bios....my 670GTX stock voltage (1.1175) went only to 1150 stable with BF3!!!!!????
> I get only 50Mhz with modded bios and this is the lowest I have read so far....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory runs +250 only.....


Oh man....







...I know how angry you are...but yeah its very hard to get some golden chips...


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jovanni*
> 
> I get only 50Mhz with modded bios and this is the lowest I have read so far....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory runs +250 only.....


It's not the lowest, I'm sure I have the lowest performing card personally. Out of the bag it comes running at a huge 1097Mhz.. then when it warms itself up to ~62 degrees it lifts that up to 1110Mhz (why, nobody knows). Now throw any modded BIOS on that.. you get a red screen instantly in BF3. Well to be fair it's a red screen or BSOD 050 with black/instant reboot.

So I don't bother and just run it stock at 1110Mhz.

Thankfully the 2nd card performs ok and takes some of the punishment to even it all up.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> It's not the lowest, I'm sure I have the lowest performing card personally. Out of the bag it comes running at a huge 1097Mhz.. then when it warms itself up to ~62 degrees it lifts that up to 1110Mhz (why, nobody knows). Now throw any modded BIOS on that.. you get a red screen instantly in BF3. Well to be fair it's a red screen or BSOD 050 with black/instant reboot.
> So I don't bother and just run it stock at 1110Mhz.
> Thankfully the 2nd card performs ok and takes some of the punishment to even it all up.


So what your max stable overclock of your 2 card?


----------



## jovanni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> It's not the lowest, I'm sure I have the lowest performing card personally. Out of the bag it comes running at a huge 1097Mhz.. then when it warms itself up to ~62 degrees it lifts that up to 1110Mhz (why, nobody knows). Now throw any modded BIOS on that.. you get a red screen instantly in BF3. Well to be fair it's a red screen or BSOD 050 with black/instant reboot.
> So I don't bother and just run it stock at 1110Mhz.
> Thankfully the 2nd card performs ok and takes some of the punishment to even it all up.


My card on stock clock had only 50Mhz over than reference >>1100. I took the cap 1180 with afterburner, stable with ugine and 3dmark, went back to 1150 cause BF3 didn't "like" that!!! (After 30' the game freeze)

What type of card(s) do you have?

I feel like ASUS took all the good "keplers".... or isn't just the gpu chip the reason for some to have lower boost clock? Just to remind you that my gigabyte has 6 and 8 pin power connector not the usual 6+6....so does this mean itself more power for more boost????


----------



## Faithh

Just to mention the newer Asus gtx 680 top revisions are 0D, not C3. The bios in the OP is C3 for this card and causes artifacts so it doesn't work. Just tried it.

Kinda silly that I can't push my card further >.< I have 1300MHz max boost with 1.45Vcore and 7600MHz on GPU with everything on stock voltages/power. I hate it that I can't bring the voltage to 1.175V during boost. I set the minimum voltage to 1.175V in Asus gpu tweak and still it's not doing it.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faithh*
> 
> Just to mention the newer Asus gtx 680 top revisions are 0D, not C3. The bios in the OP is C3 for this card and causes artifacts so it doesn't work. Just tried it.
> Kinda silly that I can't push my card further >.< I have 1300MHz max boost with 1.45Vcore and 7600MHz on GPU with everything on stock voltages/power. I hate it that I can't bring the voltage to 1.175V during boost. I set the minimum voltage to 1.175V in Asus gpu tweak and still it's not doing it.


You can dump your bios and mod it your self then, or post it and I can do it for you.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notty*
> 
> With this mod GTX 660 (non ti) is the best bang for the buck. Now I can get past that low 110% power limit and I can get 1228mhz fully stable clock. Awesome. Just to remember, stock boost is 1050mhz in this card, so this is almost a 200mhz overclock, wich is huge. I´m now in 400€ cards terrain. This card cost me 220€, with this unlock I can´t be more happy with it!


No, it is not at the 400 Euros terrain. The 660ti is still not as good as the 670/680 by far. The bandwidth bus is still far far far too little to be as successful as 670/680. A great OC for your card, even higher than mine can with my tests so far, but not better than the 670/680.


----------



## Ezekie1Enus

Hey, I'm wondering which bios I should flash too?
I currently have a reference cooler galaxy 680 and on max stock voltage I have been able to achieve +200Mhz core and +500Mhz on the memory with max temps of about 70 Celcius.
I will be getting the bracket to water cool with an antec kuhler 620 some time soon.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ezekie1Enus*
> 
> Hey, I'm wondering which bios I should flash too?
> I currently have a reference cooler galaxy 680 and on max stock voltage I have been able to achieve +200Mhz core and +500Mhz on the memory with max temps of about 70 Celcius.
> I will be getting the bracket to water cool with an antec kuhler 620 some time soon.


Well now that we have KGB, you can flash to your own bios!
Just dump your bios, back it up again as KGB does not make a new bios only mods the one it has, and flash with firestorm.


----------



## Ezekie1Enus

Awesome, thanks. I just recently started doing overclocking and after seeing the clock I was able to achieve with my chip I am really anxious to see how far beyond the 1306 Mhz I'm currently at I can go.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ezekie1Enus*
> 
> Awesome, thanks. I just recently started doing overclocking and after seeing the clock I was able to achieve with my chip I am really anxious to see how far beyond the 1306 Mhz I'm currently at I can go.


Thats a great clock you have there, and my guess is around 1325-1330 for bench marks and ~1320 for games.


----------



## Notty

Didn´t say it was better, but surely its performance is almost near 670, at 1200mhz+

Don´t forget this card is 980mhz stock... 1200mhz+ is an HUGE overclock. I´m getting almost 70fps Average on Battlefield 3 1080p with 4xMSAA and Post FX high, Ultra. It´s not a normal thing for a 220€ card.

I can pretty understand why Nvidia put a 110% low power limite to these cards. They would kill 660ti sales.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notty*
> 
> Didn´t say it was better, but surely its performance is almost near 670, at 1200mhz+
> Don´t forget this card is 980mhz stock... 1200mhz+ is an HUGE overclock. I´m getting almost 70fps Average on Battlefield 3 1080p with 4xMSAA and Post FX high, Ultra. It´s not a normal thing for a 220€ card.
> I can pretty understand why Nvidia put a 110% low power limite to these cards. They would kill 660ti sales.


670 stock is 1050mhz, i think a number of users get 1300MHz+ and a few get 1400MHz+
Yes, your card is good. But still not 670 levels. My 670 is 1150 mhz, maybe less, and ive tested at 1050mhz and I get mostly 70fps, 70-90, at all those settings you listed, and higher. all ultra. On a 1080p 27" monitor.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Its probably the game. I am guessing you have Vsync on as well? Taking that off should bump up the clocks and usage.


it must be the game, because the same thing happens on the 306 WHQL driver and on the last beta. I turned the vsync off in the game and in nvidia driver I run Adaptive Vsync (kickin in only at 60FPS, gets turned off below that number).

The problem happens ONLY during cinematics (not the interactive gameplay) when FPS drops to around 25-30fps while whenever in true game (battle or base interface) the FPS stay at 60FPS. I tried turning the Adaptive vsync off in the driver, but the FPS in game were shooting up past 70 and bad screen tearing was happening (barely playable when scrolling the map of battlefield). it's like the card stays at base 915MHz clock & 30% load during frequent cinematics only and low FPS happens then, not sure why, tactical in-game FPS is not the issue...

in other words to keep it simple, by numbers (from Precision OSD):
1920x1200 @ 60Hz on 24'' LCD

XCOM attempt #1
670 @ 1300MHz (Maximum Performance Power Mode)
Adaptive vsync on
in-game vsync turned off
a) cinematics 30FPS, 30% load, 915MHz clock
b) interactive game (mouse cursor active) 60FPS, 42% load, 915MHz clock ...

while I can understand why the clock doesn't boost up to max I don't understand the load and FPS difference between interactive vs cinematics...


----------



## feniks

XCOM attempt #2:
670 @ 1300MHz (Adaptive Performance Power Mode)
Nvidia vsync controlled by 3D app
in-game vsync turned off
a) cinematics 30FPS, 18% load, 324-745MHz clock
b) interactive game (mouse cursor active) 60FPS, 42% load, 745MHz clock ...

XCOM attempt #3:
670 @ 1300MHz (Adaptive Performance Power Mode)
Nvidia vsync off
in-game vsync turned off
a) cinematics 30FPS, 18% load, 324-745MHz clock
b) interactive game (mouse cursor active) 62FPS, 42% load, 745MHz clock ...

XCOM attempt #4:
670 @ 1300MHz (Max Power Performance Power Mode)
Nvidia vsync off
in-game vsync turned off
a) cinematics 30FPS, 31% load, 915MHz clock
b) interactive game (mouse cursor active) 62FPS, 42% load, 915MHz clock ...

XCOM attempt #5:
670 @ 1300MHz (Adaptive Performance Power Mode)
Adaptive vsync
in-game vsync turned off
a) cinematics 30FPS, 18% load, 324-732MHz clock
b) interactive game (mouse cursor active) 60FPS, 42% load, 732MHz clock ...

same thing happens on 306 WHQL and latest beta...

... what gives, LOL!?


----------



## Faithh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> You can dump your bios and mod it your self then, or post it and I can do it for you.


Hey thanks a lot









I've uploaded it to rapidshare https://rapidshare.com/files/3900910196/ECHTETOPBACKUP.ROM

I just need the voltage mod to 1.23V only, power & fan settings just default as it is.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> So what your max stable overclock of your 2 card?


I should make sure we're all talking about the same thing.. BF3 stable. I don't know who to blame; the card, drivers or the game - but my card cannot cope with anything on this game. However, if I then move to something like Sleeping Dogs and bench that over and over it's fine at 1176Mhz and +450 for MEM (I didn't try and max it).

The 2nd card (the better one for me) comes out at 1176Mhz at stock and when I put the FTW 4GB vBIOS on it ages ago now it was running 1300Mhz with no problems. I don't use the FTW 4GB vBIOS though because the power limits are far beyond reference - I mod mine to be 200W which is what the reference "card power limit" is (different from the max. power limit).


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faithh*
> 
> Hey thanks a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've uploaded it to rapidshare https://rapidshare.com/files/3900910196/ECHTETOPBACKUP.ROM
> I just need the voltage mod to 1.23V only, power & fan settings just default as it is.


Done.
http://www.mediafire.com/?ure1y9u6879v0zg


----------



## AlwinX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Done.
> http://www.mediafire.com/?ure1y9u6879v0zg


First: Thanks!

I also own a GTX 680 DC2T, but with your Bios the Card IDLE's @ 30% Fan RPM, with the original Bios only 20% Fan. Is it possible to change this?

Bye


----------



## Faithh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlwinX*
> 
> First: Thanks!
> I also own a GTX 680 DC2T, but with your Bios the Card IDLE's @ 30% Fan RPM, with the original Bios only 20% Fan. Is it possible to change this?
> Bye


Yep indeed and the power is limited from 160 to 150. Was this modded with kgb?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlwinX*
> 
> First: Thanks!
> I also own a GTX 680 DC2T, but with your Bios the Card IDLE's @ 30% Fan RPM, with the original Bios only 20% Fan. Is it possible to change this?
> Bye


No sorry.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I should make sure we're all talking about the same thing.. BF3 stable. I don't know who to blame; the card, drivers or the game - but my card cannot cope with anything on this game. However, if I then move to something like Sleeping Dogs and bench that over and over it's fine at 1176Mhz and +450 for MEM (I didn't try and max it).
> The 2nd card (the better one for me) comes out at 1176Mhz at stock and when I put the FTW 4GB vBIOS on it ages ago now it was running 1300Mhz with no problems. I don't use the FTW 4GB vBIOS though because the power limits are far beyond reference - I mod mine to be 200W which is what the reference "card power limit" is (different from the max. power limit).


Hmm, strange...I was able to get stable 1277 @BF3, 3DMARK11, Sleeping Dogs, MOH, but due to my hot room temperature, I use it only for BF3, because the temperature is still good (66-68) degrees.

Want to test on Far Cry 3, but i dont own the game, lol

hmm, maybe trying to lower your memory? because BF3 is notoriously brutal on BF3, mine have the same problem as you first, but with adding the voltage into mem (which PE have), I get stable now @405 Mem and +127 core clock with 304.79 drivers.


----------



## lee63

Still looking for bios for my Classy.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lee63*
> 
> Still looking for bios for my Classy.


You want your bios to have a bump in voltage ? Post it.


----------



## lee63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> You want your bios to have a bump in voltage ? Post it.


Yes I would, I have a really crappy Classified...it only does 1241. Its soooo cool of you to do this







I would like the V and fan as high as possible... I cant thank you enough for this.

http://rapidshare.com/files/2548599242/GK104.rom


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lee63*
> 
> Yes I would, I have a really crappy Classified...it only does 1241. Its soooo cool of you to do this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like the V and fan as high as possible... I cant thank you enough for this.
> http://rapidshare.com/files/2548599242/GK104.rom


There you are
http://www.mediafire.com/?3mrt38y45rtc1gn
EDIT: I updated the link make sure you use this one K.


----------



## lee63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> There you are
> http://www.mediafire.com/?3mrt38y45rtc1gn
> EDIT: I updated the link make sure you use this one K.


Wow, that was quick







like I said before, I cant thank you enough...this is really cool of you.

Thanks again


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lee63*
> 
> Wow, that was quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like I said before, I cant thank you enough...this is really cool of you.
> Thanks again


No problem bro


----------



## lee63

Cant keep it under 70c even with %100 fan, so it down clocks to 1215. This card needs better cooling


----------



## snelan

So I can hit about 1370-80 MHz bench stable now, pretty much same as stock with my WF X3. I think I may just flash back to the stock BIOS to make sure I am not overvolting on a daily basis. I know the OP is pretty active here though, so if I could get a 1.185 or 1.187 max BIOS for the GB Windforce X3 that'd be great.

What is the maximum safe voltage of this card anyway?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan*
> 
> So I can hit about 1370-80 MHz bench stable now, pretty much same as stock with my WF X3. I think I may just flash back to the stock BIOS to make sure I am not overvolting on a daily basis. I know the OP is pretty active here though, so if I could get a 1.185 or 1.187 max BIOS for the GB Windforce X3 that'd be great.
> What is the maximum safe voltage of this card anyway?


We don't know. I would assume it is 1.175 to 100% safe, but I have my doubts that such a little bump will effect the card in the long run.
And KGB has the option to change the max voltage to

1187500
1212500
1200000
1175000
EDIT: I am going to try out 1.1875, ill let you know how it goes.
EDIT, again : no go, still boosts to 1.212


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lee63*
> 
> Cant keep it under 70c even with %100 fan, so it down clocks to 1215. This card needs better cooling


Yikes I thought it did 1241? Thats a large throttle there.. And I also though classy's didn't have the throttle crap?


----------



## lee63

Yeah they have it.


----------



## GanjaGeek

Can anybody let me know of this unlock looks good before I flash it? I think it's fine but I'd like somebody to give me a











Thanks!


----------



## lee63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Yikes I thought it did 1241? Thats a large throttle there.. And I also though classy's didn't have the throttle crap?


Would you mind doing one with just the Vcore, fan, and power target ? and leaving the clocks the same ? I'm willing to PayPal you some $$$ for your trouble









Thanks again

Lee


----------



## F4lkon

https://www.dropbox.com/s/vrunxuq03vj0m5y/kgb_0.5.zip
*Version 0.5*
- Added support for GTX690
- Added fix_checksum option (if you only wan't to fix the checksum and not change any other values supply "fix_checksum" as the parameter rather than "unlock")
- Added kgb.cfg file.
You can *change the values* in this file to customize your *unlock* values *fan*, *voltage* and *power*.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaGeek*
> 
> Can anybody let me know of this unlock looks good before I flash it? I think it's fine but I'd like somebody to give me a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Looks good, but just to be sure download .5 and type kgb.exe (name).rom fix_checksum
I do this even if it looks good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lee63*
> 
> Would you mind doing one with just the Vcore, fan, and power target ? and leaving the clocks the same ? I'm willing to PayPal you some $$$ for your trouble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again
> Lee


I am so sorry but I can not, at least not yet








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F4lkon*
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/vrunxuq03vj0m5y/kgb_0.5.zip
> *Version 0.5*
> - Added support for GTX690
> - Added fix_checksum option (if you only wan't to fix the checksum and not change any other values supply "fix_checksum" as the parameter rather than "unlock")
> - Added kgb.cfg file.
> You can *change the values* in this file to customize your *unlock* values *fan*, *voltage* and *power*.


Yup, I know I use it. The fix check sum has been solving alot of problems for me.


----------



## jovanni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F4lkon*
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/vrunxuq03vj0m5y/kgb_0.5.zip
> *Version 0.5*
> - Added support for GTX690
> - Added fix_checksum option (if you only wan't to fix the checksum and not change any other values supply "fix_checksum" as the parameter rather than "unlock")
> - Added kgb.cfg file.
> You can *change the values* in this file to customize your *unlock* values *fan*, *voltage* and *power*.


Thanks mate....this is great.....








One question because I am new on GPU overclocking.....what is the voltage safe margin for the 670 ? Or all depends on the heat and the temp is the limit?


----------



## Seid Dark

I modded my GTX 670 bios with KGB and flashed it with NVFlash for Windows. With new 1.21v voltage I achieved 1241MHz, previously my core oc was pitiful 1189MHz. Max temps rose to 72C, 3C more compared to stock bios. These clocks seem to be BF3 stable.


----------



## snelan

So at stock I got ~1350MHz on the core max, with the 1.21VCore bios I can hit about 1400MHz. That is all good and dandy. However, here is the interesting part.

I switched back to stock BIOS (didn't want to risk overvolting for minimal performance), and I'm not sure if it was the flashing process, or EVGA Precision instead of afterburner, but I now seem to have complete control of my voltage. I still cannot exceed 1.175VCore, but I seemed to have somehow bypassed the process of throttling back from 3D clocks. I tried undoing the "Prefer Higher Performance" in NVidia Control Panel, but it still stuck at what ever voltage I put it to even when just sitting at desktop.

My theories:
1) Precision X can bypass the process of throttling back from 3D clocks.

2) When I set the power preference to "Adaptive" it didn't stick.

3) I somehow got rid of 3D clocks while flashing multiple BIOS' then going back to my original backup.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan*
> 
> So at stock I got ~1350MHz on the core max, with the 1.21VCore bios I can hit about 1400MHz. That is all good and dandy. However, here is the interesting part.
> I switched back to stock BIOS (didn't want to risk overvolting for minimal performance), and I'm not sure if it was the flashing process, or EVGA Precision instead of afterburner, but I now seem to have complete control of my voltage. I still cannot exceed 1.175VCore, but I seemed to have somehow bypassed the process of throttling back from 3D clocks. I tried undoing the "Prefer Higher Performance" in NVidia Control Panel, but it still stuck at what ever voltage I put it to even when just sitting at desktop.
> My theories:
> 1) Precision X can bypass the process of throttling back from 3D clocks.
> 2) When I set the power preference to "Adaptive" it didn't stick.
> 3) I somehow got rid of 3D clocks while flashing multiple BIOS' then going back to my original backup.


There also may be a 3D process in the background possibly? I would try resinstalling the drivers and doing a clean install and see if that helps.


----------



## D-M-G

Information update for the 670 PE OC edition cards - suffering from throttling with the increased voltage - ( clock erratic and down-clocking)

i resolved this issue with the latest version of KGB 5 - by editing the kgb.cfg file and changing all the voltages to -

# Fan settings
Fan_Min = 30
Fan_Max = 100

# Board power settings
Max_Power_Target = 150

# WARNNING:
# The following are valid voltages. I suggest you
# use these values rather than coming up with your
# own. 1212500 is the max and it is normally hard limited.
# If you go over the max and your board is hard limited
# you may actually get a much lower voltage than you
# expect.
#
# Voltage = 1162500
# Voltage = 1162500
Voltage = 1162500
# Voltage = 1162000
# Voltage = 1162500
# Voltage = 1150000

*This results in a boost voltage of 1.1872 -*

*this gave me my highest stable OC of 1320 mhz*

/ max i could do with vmod bios is 1305 mhz (1.21mv) but unstable (driver crash in heaven and erratic clocks)
/ max with stock bios was 1296 - any higher would cause driver crash in heaven

so im pretty certain i have found the perfect balance for my card now - very happy







oh and all these were tested with +625 on the memory


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F4lkon*
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/vrunxuq03vj0m5y/kgb_0.5.zip
> *Version 0.5*
> - Added support for GTX690
> - Added fix_checksum option (if you only wan't to fix the checksum and not change any other values supply "fix_checksum" as the parameter rather than "unlock")
> - Added kgb.cfg file.
> You can *change the values* in this file to customize your *unlock* values *fan*, *voltage* and *power*.


thanks for posting an updated version, will re-do it and fix checksum this time as well. it's a great piece of software!


----------



## jovanni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-M-G*
> 
> Information update for the 670 PE OC edition cards - suffering from throttling with the increased voltage - ( clock erratic and down-clocking)
> i resolved this issue with the latest version of KGB 5 - by editing the kgb.cfg file and changing all the voltages to -
> # Fan settings
> Fan_Min = 30
> Fan_Max = 100
> # Board power settings
> Max_Power_Target = 150
> # WARNNING:
> # The following are valid voltages. I suggest you
> # use these values rather than coming up with your
> # own. 1212500 is the max and it is normally hard limited.
> # If you go over the max and your board is hard limited
> # you may actually get a much lower voltage than you
> # expect.
> #
> # Voltage = 1162500
> # Voltage = 1162500
> Voltage = 1162500
> # Voltage = 1162000
> # Voltage = 1162500
> # Voltage = 1150000
> *This results in a boost voltage of 1.1872 -*
> *this gave me my highest stable OC of 1320 mhz*
> / max i could do with vmod bios is 1305 mhz (1.21mv) but unstable (driver crash in heaven and erratic clocks)
> / max with stock bios was 1296 - any higher would cause driver crash in heaven
> so im pretty certain i have found the perfect balance for my card now - very happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and all these were tested with +625 on the memory


So.....you achieved higher gpu clock lowering the voltage.....that's interesting! What is your card? I have 670 windfirce x3 GB and I will give it a try....


----------



## CrazyNutz

Hi Fellas! Glad to see your having success using KGB.

I just wanted clear up one misconception.
In the kgb.cfg file. The "#" is a comment. When this is in front of a value the value is ignored.

So this:

#
# Voltage = 1162500
# Voltage = 1162500
Voltage = 1162500
# Voltage = 1162000
# Voltage = 1162500
# Voltage = 1150000

Is exactly the same as this:
#
# Voltage = 1212500
# Voltage = 1200000
# Voltage = 1187500
# Voltage = 1175000
Voltage = 1162500
# Voltage = 1150000

The voltage is just one value. This one voltage value sets all the tables to the same voltage.

I put six different values in the kgb.cfg so you can choose the one you wan't to use.

There is no need to change all the values to the same, as it does nothing:
#
# Voltage = 1162500
# Voltage = 1162500
Voltage = 1162500
# Voltage = 1162000
# Voltage = 1162500
# Voltage = 1150000


----------



## D-M-G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jovanni*
> 
> So.....you achieved higher gpu clock lowering the voltage.....that's interesting! What is your card? I have 670 windfirce x3 GB and I will give it a try....


MSI 670GTX PE OC version

good luck -

see post above for more accurate info


----------



## D-M-G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNutz*
> 
> Hi Fellas! Glad to see your having success using KGB.
> I just wanted clear up one misconception.
> In the kgb.cfg file. The "#" is a comment. When this is in front of a value the value is ignored.
> So this:
> #
> # Voltage = 1162500
> # Voltage = 1162500
> Voltage = 1162500
> # Voltage = 1162000
> # Voltage = 1162500
> # Voltage = 1150000
> Is exactly the same as this:
> #
> # Voltage = 1212500
> # Voltage = 1200000
> # Voltage = 1187500
> # Voltage = 1175000
> Voltage = 1162500
> # Voltage = 1150000
> The voltage is just one value. This one voltage value sets all the tables to the same voltage.
> I put six different values in the kgb.cfg so you can choose the one you wan't to use.
> There is no need to change all the values to the same, as it does nothing:
> #
> # Voltage = 1162500
> # Voltage = 1162500
> Voltage = 1162500
> # Voltage = 1162000
> # Voltage = 1162500
> # Voltage = 1150000


ahh thanks for the info - had tried changing a few values - guess i got lucky -

thanks for the update + rep added


----------



## Faithh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNutz*
> 
> Hi Fellas! Glad to see your having success using KGB.
> I just wanted clear up one misconception.
> In the kgb.cfg file. The "#" is a comment. When this is in front of a value the value is ignored.
> So this:
> #
> # Voltage = 1162500
> # Voltage = 1162500
> Voltage = 1162500
> # Voltage = 1162000
> # Voltage = 1162500
> # Voltage = 1150000
> Is exactly the same as this:
> #
> # Voltage = 1212500
> # Voltage = 1200000
> # Voltage = 1187500
> # Voltage = 1175000
> Voltage = 1162500
> # Voltage = 1150000
> The voltage is just one value. This one voltage value sets all the tables to the same voltage.
> I put six different values in the kgb.cfg so you can choose the one you wan't to use.
> There is no need to change all the values to the same, as it does nothing:
> #
> # Voltage = 1162500
> # Voltage = 1162500
> Voltage = 1162500
> # Voltage = 1162000
> # Voltage = 1162500
> # Voltage = 1150000


Honestly didn't understand that.

Anyway I have the GTX 680 TOP DC2 but @ stock this card is really strange. During full boost the card sits @ 1.45V I think or lower. The TDP is just increasing in price off reducing voltage. I can be wrong but I'm not sure.

Could you do this research for me though? I've uploaded my bios -> http://rapidshare.com/files/39009101...ETOPBACKUP.ROM

This video just explains everything how DC cards are working -> 




I don't really know if Asus is the only card which works like that.

I really want 1.21Vcore during the full boost, so just the fan settings at stock (20% min) and power at stock 160. Could you manually mod it for me please?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNutz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Fellas! Glad to see your having success using KGB.
> I just wanted clear up one misconception.
> In the kgb.cfg file. The "#" is a comment. When this is in front of a value the value is ignored.
> So this:
> #
> # Voltage = 1162500
> # Voltage = 1162500
> Voltage = 1162500
> # Voltage = 1162000
> # Voltage = 1162500
> # Voltage = 1150000
> Is exactly the same as this:
> #
> # Voltage = 1212500
> # Voltage = 1200000
> # Voltage = 1187500
> # Voltage = 1175000
> Voltage = 1162500
> # Voltage = 1150000
> The voltage is just one value. This one voltage value sets all the tables to the same voltage.
> I put six different values in the kgb.cfg so you can choose the one you wan't to use.
> There is no need to change all the values to the same, as it does nothing:
> #
> # Voltage = 1162500
> # Voltage = 1162500
> Voltage = 1162500
> # Voltage = 1162000
> # Voltage = 1162500
> # Voltage = 1150000


Thank you for the great program


----------



## Yungbenny911

My Card now boosts like Crazy!. Before i had my settings at +80 core clock... and it went up to 1267 Mhz Max boost clock @ 1.187v. Now i have to set it to +40 Mhz only, and it goes up to 1319 Mhz @ 1.212v Stable. Thanks to the cfg file, I was able to correct that issue the kgb tool had with the Gk 106 Msi 660 (non ti). Thanks for you hard work Crazynuts


----------



## Dimppis

I have a Gigabyte GTX 670 WF2 OC card - the one with 2 fans and binned memory chips. manufacturer page
I didn´t find anything about that card on this topic. (which is weird, considering it is 2nd quietest card on the market after asus dcu2)

One custom BIOS is available on a german forum, but that only has fan range changed from 40-95% to 25-100%.

The problem with my card is that it´s overclcoking is severely reduced by Power Target. It is game stable at 1268Mhz at 1.175V, but doesn´t hold onto that because at those clocs it already hits 122% of TDP.
Memory would overclock about +750 on PrecisionX (3758Mhz on the graph), but if I overclock both core and memory, core clocs drop to about 1060Mhz, which just sucs.

Asic cuality is 78.8%, which propably means that my card needs a bit more voltage for higher clocs than a one with higher asic.

So basically I need a dramatic increase in Power Target to be able to maintain high clocks and still have memory clocked at the same time.
Small voltage incerease would also come in handy.
And on idle a lower-than-40% fan speed would be nice.

I tried to modify the BIOS myself, but KGB says "cannot open BIOS file". I also tried to unlock a reference EVGA BIOS but it just doesn´t work. And yes, I am using it like it should be used and rom files are in the same directory.

Here´s my BIOS file, if someone would be kind enough to try and unlock it for me.
http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/2aae8dddf4/GTX670WF2


----------



## Seid Dark

Here's your bios modded:

GTX670WF2.zip 56k .zip file
150% power target, 1.21v and 30-100% fan.

I have the same 670 WF2 card. When the fan goes under 40%, speed reporting in MSI Afterburner starts to be erratic, meaning that rpm goes up and down constantly. I don't know if this is just incorrect reporting by Afterburner or that card simply doesn't support under 40% fan speed. Let me know if this happens with our card also, I can mod another bios that has stock fan speed.

Edit: here's another bios with just unlocked voltage and power target, default fan speed.

WF2bios40%fan.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## Faithh

Uhm I just uploaded a tutorial for this KGB unlocking stuff and how to set the voltages up and to clear the explanation from Crazynutz which I didn't understand first but sometimes you get a intellishot you know


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faithh*
> 
> Uhm I just uploaded a tutorial for this KGB unlocking stuff and how to set the voltages up and to clear the explanation from Crazynutz which I didn't understand first but sometimes you get a intellishot you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Crazynuts, I forgot to put the credits for you there :<


Did the 1.3v actually work lol?


----------



## Dimppis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Here's your bios modded:
> 
> GTX670WF2.zip 56k .zip file
> 150% power target, 1.21v and 30-100% fan.
> I have the same 670 WF2 card. When the fan goes under 40%, speed reporting in MSI Afterburner starts to be erratic, meaning that rpm goes up and down constantly. I don't know if this is just incorrect reporting by Afterburner or that card simply doesn't support under 40% fan speed. Let me know if this happens with our card also, I can mod another bios that has stock fan speed.
> Edit: here's another bios with just unlocked voltage and power target, default fan speed.
> 
> WF2bios40%fan.zip 56k .zip file


Cool, thanks for fast response.
I used the zotac program on op and this was like a 2 min thing.
I use EVGA Precision X and I noticed that when I set fan to 30% rpm does indeed go up and sown, and also spins much faster. At 33% however, it works normally.
Core clocs weren´t going to idle, they stayed at 1254Mhz and temps are at 50C.

Reboot fixed it, might just have been zotacs program messing OC´s up, since it started itself up after first reboot.

E: I just noticed that the card doesn´t use all of the 150% power target.
Instead it starts to lower it´s core frequency at 142%. One spike was at 144%, end then it downclocked from 1280Mhz to 1228. Is my card drawing all the power that the PCI-E and 2 6-pin power connectors can give it? 170W TDP x1.4 = 238W, which is more than 225W that those connectors ashould give.


----------



## General123

Interesting, I myself am having problems with a new bios I wiped up for my self, possibly it is the 200% power target







But Every time I hit 70C I throttle down from 1306 to 1215








Yikes. I had to turn my overclock to like 1430 to be able to run 1306 when it throttles lol


----------



## Faithh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Did the 1.3v actually work lol?


I tried 1.23V I think not 1.3V


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faithh*
> 
> I tried 1.23V I think not 1.3V


In the Video I see 131250


----------



## snelan

Is there a way to max at 1.187500v instead of just 1.21? Every time I try unlocking my bios with kgb with the # before the 1.187500 value deleted, and all the others filled in, it still maxes at 1.21 under AB and Precision... It even says in the command line that it set it to max at the 1.187500

Here is my KGB file if you guys can see anything wrong with it.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> # Fan settings
> Fan_Min = 30
> Fan_Max = 100
> 
> # Board power settings
> Max_Power_Target = 150
> 
> # WARNNING:
> # The following are valid voltages. I suggest you
> # use these values rather than coming up with your
> # own. 1212500 is the max and it is normally hard limited.
> # If you go over the max and your board is hard limited
> # you may actually get a much lower voltage than you
> # expect.
> #
> # Voltage = 1212500
> # Voltage = 1200000
> Voltage = 1187500
> # Voltage = 1175000
> # Voltage = 1162500
> # Voltage = 1150000






And here is an attachment of my stock BIOS from a backup if anyone wants to try messing with it.

BACKUP.zip 55k .zip file


Maybe it has something to do with the Windforce 3X using a 680 PCB?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan*
> 
> Is there a way to max at 1.187500v instead of just 1.21? Every time I try unlocking my bios with kgb with the # before the 1.187500 value deleted, and all the others filled in, it still maxes at 1.21 under AB and Precision... It even says in the command line that it set it to max at the 1.187500
> Here is my KGB file if you guys can see anything wrong with it.
> And here is an attachment of my stock BIOS from a backup if anyone wants to try messing with it.
> 
> BACKUP.zip 55k .zip file
> 
> Maybe it has something to do with the Windforce 3X using a 680 PCB?


Quote:


> By default it will unlock to 150% Power, Voltage 1.1875v (1.2125v On Boost, only on GK104?)


There is nothing you can do, it will max there no matter what. Thats not the bios doing that, its kepler boost. You can not unlock the bios "kinda" like you are trying to do


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> There is nothing you can do, it will max there no matter what. Thats not the bios doing that, its kepler boost. You can not unlock the bios "kinda" like you are trying to do


Oh I see. So what you are saying is this is kind of a built in hardware thing, or just a coincidental hardware thing?

If built in, that would mean that obviously NVidia thinks 1.21 is safe, and I can feel comfortable running it, as I have been playing it safe at stock for now.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan*
> 
> Oh I see. So what you are saying is this is kind of a built in hardware thing, or just a coincidental hardware thing?
> If built in, that would mean that obviously NVidia thinks 1.21 is safe, and I can feel comfortable running it, as I have been playing it safe at stock for now.


Our cards do the same thing with no voltage mods. We can set it to 1.16 and it will boost to 1.175. Thats just how Kepler boost works. I am not saying its like that for this specific reason, although it does work nice with it


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimppis*
> 
> E: I just noticed that the card doesn´t use all of the 150% power target.
> Instead it starts to lower it´s core frequency at 142%. One spike was at 144%, end then it downclocked from 1280Mhz to 1228. Is my card drawing all the power that the PCI-E and 2 6-pin power connectors can give it? 170W TDP x1.4 = 238W, which is more than 225W that those connectors ashould give.


It's very likely that power delivery is limiting your overclocking. Shame that WF2 doesn't have 6 and 8-pin power connectors







Memory oc raises power target like crazy for some reason. I thought memory doesn't need much current but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## D-M-G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan*
> 
> Is there a way to max at 1.187500v instead of just 1.21? Every time I try unlocking my bios with kgb with the # before the 1.187500 value deleted, and all the others filled in, it still maxes at 1.21 under AB and Precision... It even says in the command line that it set it to max at the 1.187500
> Here is my KGB file if you guys can see anything wrong with it.
> And here is an attachment of my stock BIOS from a backup if anyone wants to try messing with it.
> 
> BACKUP.zip 55k .zip file
> 
> Maybe it has something to do with the Windforce 3X using a 680 PCB?


Hi - did you try setting the voltage to 1162500 ?

this is what i have done - mine now boosts at 1.1872

here i have modded for you only the voltage + power target

BACKUP.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-M-G*
> 
> Hi - did you try setting the voltage to 1162500 ?
> this is what i have done - mine now boosts at 1.1872
> here i have modded for you only the voltage + power target
> 
> BACKUP.zip 56k .zip file


Will try that tonight!

+rep


----------



## Rakin

I'm not sure I want to flash an unlocked BIOS on my Gigabyte GTX 670, I can reach 1320 MHz on the stock BIOS, need opinions on whether or not I should flash an unlocked bios.

Thanks in advance.
-Rakin


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakin*
> 
> I'm not sure I want to flash an unlocked BIOS on my Gigabyte GTX 670, I can reach 1320 MHz on the stock BIOS, need opinions on whether or not I should flash an unlocked bios.
> Thanks in advance.
> -Rakin


It's simple: do you want the extra 20-40mhz? If so, flash. If no, then no.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakin*
> 
> I'm not sure I want to flash an unlocked BIOS on my Gigabyte GTX 670, I can reach 1320 MHz on the stock BIOS, need opinions on whether or not I should flash an unlocked bios.
> Thanks in advance.
> -Rakin


Over 1300MHz is the gravy train as is. So if you feel it's risky to flash your card, then atleast you go home happy knowing you have an awesome clocker already.


----------



## Rakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> It's simple: do you want the extra 20-40mhz? If so, flash. If no, then no.


I guess its not worth flashing for that extra 20-40MHz, I might try it some other time though.


----------



## Rakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Over 1300MHz is the gravy train as is. So if you feel it's risky to flash your card, then atleast you go home happy knowing you have an awesome clocker already.


lol, I've flashed cards before, its not AS risky, but still I guess there isn't a need to flash it for a few extra MHz. Might do it sometime for benching when this card gets a little old.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNutz*
> 
> Hi Fellas! Glad to see your having success using KGB.


Thanks for this great piece of software buddy! you are the man








I couldn't post that in xtremesystems forums, but surely can here


----------



## Faithh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> In the Video I see 131250


Nope stood at 1.21V. So going over this voltage doesn't work like it seems


----------



## stellamonster7

CrazyNutz, glad to see you here as well







.

seems I found you in both places. Love the concepts, still learning what I can before I apply to my GTX660 TF/OC. Yes, I know I am somewhat limited with my TDP for the 660 as opposed to the Ti and maybe the voltage can be unlocked, maybe not, depends on who you listen to and who has the real answers, but I got a problem before I even get to moding. can anyone help? I have tried fix_checksum and kgb locks and closes. I've tried other bios and same results.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stellamonster7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> CrazyNutz, glad to see you here as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> seems I found you in both places. Love the concepts, still learning what I can before I apply to my GTX660 TF/OC. Yes, I know I am somewhat limited with my TDP for the 660 as opposed to the Ti and maybe the voltage can be unlocked, maybe not, depends on who you listen to and who has the real answers, but I got a problem before I even get to moding. can anyone help? I have tried fix_checksum and kgb locks and closes. I've tried other bios and same results.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that with your original bios? If not I would re dump and try again.


----------



## stellamonster7

yup that's my original bios. are you saying dump, as in dump it from gpuz again to save it or just copy and paste it in the folder again? I've tried both of those things already. maybe I should try saving it directly to that kgb folder instead of copying it, could that be a problem if I was copying and pasting? I even tried to view other bios and it still said bad checksum?! I am thinking about flashing a different version on the card and trying to unlock that or something...kinda discouraged, didn't think this was considered very difficult stuff...

edited: wow, stupid me I guess when it comes to satisfying programs that run in cmd prompts...even if that's not what you meant, thanks for not letting me give up...dumped directly to the kgb folder and you guessed it...I'm in. now to see how much I can do with the TDP and voltage on a 660 that's already factory OC'd. btw, I don't get terrible benchmarks IMO, but I know most of you are way ahead of me, probably with headroom to go with your Ti's, 670s and 680s, but I still appreciate anyone's input on experience with a 660 of even suggestions that I may be able to apply.

edited again: ***...now I lost it again...bad checksum...something is timing out with this program or something...it's like that was a fluke...I should've screenshot it to prove it, but I can't make this stuff up...


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stellamonster7*
> 
> yup that's my original bios. are you saying dump, as in dump it from gpuz again to save it or just copy and paste it in the folder again? I've tried both of those things already. maybe I should try saving it directly to that kgb folder instead of copying it, could that be a problem if I was copying and pasting? I even tried to view other bios and it still said bad checksum?! I am thinking about flashing a different version on the card and trying to unlock that or something...kinda discouraged, didn't think this was considered very difficult stuff...
> edited: wow, stupid me I guess when it comes to satisfying programs that run in cmd prompts...even if that's not what you meant, thanks for not letting me give up...dumped directly to the kgb folder and you guessed it...I'm in. now to see how much I can do with the TDP and voltage on a 660 that's already factory OC'd. btw, I don't get terrible benchmarks IMO, but I know most of you are way ahead of me, probably with headroom to go with your Ti's, 670s and 680s, but I still appreciate anyone's input on experience with a 660 of even suggestions that I may be able to apply.


Glad you got it sorted out


----------



## stellamonster7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Glad you got it sorted out


lasted like 2min, I edited my post again, failure with entering bios continues


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stellamonster7*
> 
> lasted like 2min, I edited my post again, failure with entering bios continues


Hmm. Honestly, there is no reason that you should be getting a error with a stock, untouched bios. Is there a chance you can send it to me?


----------



## Faithh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Hmm. Honestly, there is no reason that you should be getting a error with a stock, untouched bios. Is there a chance you can send it to me?


Uhm I was encountering a similar problem.. Using GPU-z as back-up tool and trying to flash this bios under nvflash I was getting the error: "IO error cannot open file". Just avoid GPU-z to make a backup but use nvflash instead for backupping the bios. Ive tried doing that way and was working perfect.


----------



## stellamonster7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faithh*
> 
> Uhm I was encountering a similar problem.. Using GPU-z as back-up tool and trying to flash this bios under nvflash I was getting the error: "IO error cannot open file". Just avoid GPU-z to make a backup but use nvflash instead for backupping the bios. Ive tried doing that way and was working perfect.


I suppose I could give that a try, but I am trying to unlock this current stock BIOS, not just flash a new one. So am not sure that applies, however, playing with gpu bios is new to me. If the bios I am trying to unlock is the one that is already on the card, would I then just use the nvflash tool for the b/u only principle, then go back into windows and run the kgb and see if I could unlock that b/u copy? Is that what you mean?


----------



## OsiViper

I am having some problems with flashing, I got the boot USB Drive made, put the rom and all the flashing tools on there however..
I boot into dos with the flash drive and no matter what i do when i try to start nvflash to --save or anything, even just nvflash with no commands it will just go down 1 line and the _ line will just start blinking until i reboot.


----------



## OsiViper

Managed to get it working. Needed different Dos files, went with 98 instead of ME and it worked.

Been tinkering with OC and in Heaven and my GPU offset is lower, went from +75 down to +30.. However the overall clock is higher, Hit about 1270-1280 before, hitting 1320 on core now with 3700 memory clock so I'm happy.


----------



## Negator87

is there anyone with an updated bios for the msi 670 power edition? (for updated I meant based on the lates release on msi website)

otherwise, which bios is available for my card?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Negator87*
> 
> is there anyone with an updated bios for the msi 670 power edition? (for updated I meant based on the lates release on msi website)
> otherwise, which bios is available for my card?


Dump it and post what you would like on it.
*Power target* -
*Fan speed* - Min - Max -
*Unlocked voltage* - Yes or No
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OsiViper*
> 
> Managed to get it working. Needed different Dos files, went with 98 instead of ME and it worked.
> Been tinkering with OC and in Heaven and my GPU offset is lower, went from +75 down to +30.. However the overall clock is higher, Hit about 1270-1280 before, hitting 1320 on core now with 3700 memory clock so I'm happy.


Glad you got it sorted out


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stellamonster7*
> 
> yup that's my original bios. are you saying dump, as in dump it from gpuz again to save it or just copy and paste it in the folder again? I've tried both of those things already. maybe I should try saving it directly to that kgb folder instead of copying it, could that be a problem if I was copying and pasting? I even tried to view other bios and it still said bad checksum?! I am thinking about flashing a different version on the card and trying to unlock that or something...kinda discouraged, didn't think this was considered very difficult stuff...
> edited: wow, stupid me I guess when it comes to satisfying programs that run in cmd prompts...even if that's not what you meant, thanks for not letting me give up...dumped directly to the kgb folder and you guessed it...I'm in. now to see how much I can do with the TDP and voltage on a 660 that's already factory OC'd. btw, I don't get terrible benchmarks IMO, but I know most of you are way ahead of me, probably with headroom to go with your Ti's, 670s and 680s, but I still appreciate anyone's input on experience with a 660 of even suggestions that I may be able to apply.
> edited again: ***...now I lost it again...bad checksum...something is timing out with this program or something...it's like that was a fluke...I should've screenshot it to prove it, but I can't make this stuff up...


Hey, i have the same card as you... I had issues with flashing at first, it had something to do with the Nvflash version. You should know that you would have to edit the cmd file to allow the 660's to work at 1.212v. The Gk 106 gpu has a different way of overvolting, unlike the Gk 104 (gtx 660ti, 670, and 680), the gpu does not overvolt itself like it should with the kgb tool. So you would have to do that.. But to make things easier for you. I could send you a message with the attached Nvflash and ROM files for the Msi N660 Twin frozer 3 OC gpu. All you would need to do is to create a DOS thumb drive, and flash from DOS mode with this command "Nvflash -4 -5 -6 660.ROM". Then enter "Y" (yes) and the bios flashing will begin. I have helped other people mod their bios's and it all works fine for them. Mine runs at 1.319Mhz stable in games and all applications.


----------



## ozix

Hi,

I succesfully flashed my KGB moded Asus GTX670 DCII (Non-top) bios and received following benefit from it;
Thanks to the developer.

Before
Max boost 1241 Mhz, 550mhz offset

Haven 51.2 fps (max settings)

After (%150 power, 1,213 V)

Max boost 1280 Mhz, 550mhz offset

Haven 52.0 fps (max settings)

My questinons;

1- ) 40 mhz gain equals to 1 fps, is it normal ? Seems very little gain.
2-) I want to set voltage limit to 1,18 and leave fan speed as original. At KGB.cfg file, where should I enter these values.
3-) My power persentage is max %33(Before&after flash). It seems, there is problem here. What should I do.

Thanks in advance


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozix*
> 
> Hi,
> I succesfully flashed my KGB moded Asus GTX670 DCII (Non-top) bios and received following benefit from it;
> Thanks to the developer.
> Before
> Max boost 1241 Mhz, 550mhz offset
> Haven 51.2 fps (max settings)
> After (%150 power, 1,213 V)
> Max boost 1280 Mhz, 550mhz offset
> Haven 52.0 fps (max settings)
> My questinons;
> 1- ) 40 mhz gain equals to 1 fps, is it normal ? Seems very little gain.
> 2-) I want to set voltage limit to 1,18 and leave fan speed as original. At KGB.sys file, where should I enter these values.
> 3-) My power persentage is max %33(Before&after flash). It seems, there is problem here. What should I do.
> Thanks in advance


1) Yes, that is normal for heaven. Have you overclocked your memory at all however? This is where you see the biggest gains for Kepler
2) Example :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


# Fan settings
Fan_Min = 30
Fan_Max = 100

# Board power settings
Max_Power_Target = 150

# WARNNING:
# The following are valid voltages. I suggest you 
# use these values rather than coming up with your 
# own. 1212500 is the max and it is normally hard limited. 
# If you go over the max and your board is hard limited
# you may actually get a much lower voltage than you
# expect.
# 1187500
# Voltage = 1212500
# Voltage = 1200000
Voltage = 1200000
# Voltage = 1175000
# Voltage = 1162500
# Voltage = 1150000




3) I would re mod your original bios and make sure you use this after doing the kgb X.rom unlock, kgb X.rom fix_checksum


----------



## ozix

If 1 fps for 40 mhz is normal, than it is not worth to voltage moding.
What about real gaming, same result with haven?

What is fix_checksum?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozix*
> 
> If 1 fps for 40 mhz is normal, than it is not worth to voltage moding.
> What about real gaming, same result with haven?


You should run heaven in window mode (max settings) and monitor your card's clock speed, it might be under-clocking itself a lot if you set the core clocks too high. I used to have mine set to +85 Mhz and it ran at 1254mhz (most of the time) with a max boost clock of 1335Mhz, but now i have it set to +40mhz core-clock and it runs all the time at 1319Mhz stable... Your clocks might be too high for your gpu to run at, that's why you have little gain in performance.

And to answer your previous question, To edit the KGB settings, you should open the kgb.CFG file with notepad and edit it there, and just CTRL+S to save it, don't "save as".


----------



## wint0nic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> They are all the same.
> Sure, with a soldering iron. But with bios alone, no. 1.23 is the max for our cards with out hard modding.


how do you get 1.23?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wint0nic*
> 
> how do you get 1.23?


Flash one of the modded bios'.


----------



## Faithh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stellamonster7*
> 
> I suppose I could give that a try, but I am trying to unlock this current stock BIOS, not just flash a new one. So am not sure that applies, however, playing with gpu bios is new to me. If the bios I am trying to unlock is the one that is already on the card, would I then just use the nvflash tool for the b/u only principle, then go back into windows and run the kgb and see if I could unlock that b/u copy? Is that what you mean?


Before you're trying to unlock the bios and flash it, make sure your original bios is flashable. That's why Ive said try to flash your original bios with your original bios, if it works -> unlock.


----------



## wint0nic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Flash one of the modded bios'.


Sorry, I know that, but I haven't seen any with 1.23 for the 680, just 1.21.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wint0nic*
> 
> Sorry, I know that, but I haven't seen any with 1.23 for the 680, just 1.21.


it's 1.2123mv... i guess that's what's confusing


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wint0nic*
> 
> Sorry, I know that, but I haven't seen any with 1.23 for the 680, just 1.21.


1.21 is what is read via software, but it is 1.23 via multimetter.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wint0nic*
> 
> Sorry, I know that, but I haven't seen any with 1.23 for the 680, just 1.21.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.21 is what is read via software, but it is 1.23 via multimetter.
Click to expand...

I wish I could feed my 680 moar! 1.21/1.23 is only enough to get your feet wet.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I wish I could feed my 680 moar! 1.21/1.23 is only enough to get your feet wet.


Tell me about it


----------



## killerhz

Have to say this is very interesting. I'm going to try this with my card. Got to be done ha.


----------



## Aftermath2006

should SLI be disabled before flashing i did a few searches and couldnt find a real answer. i also was trying to figure out do i have to do one card at a time or simultaneously. cards are evga 680 sc


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> should SLI be disabled before flashing i did a few searches and couldnt find a real answer. i also was trying to figure out do i have to do one card at a time or simultaneously. cards are evga 680 sc


You don't have to disable Sli.. Just insert and flash one card at a time and you will be good to go.


----------



## Faithh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Tell me about it


Well with modding 1.215V I'm only getting 1.189V and idle at 1.207V. Is this normal? Wish I just could have 1.21V >.>

Strangely I have to use a 1250MHz on boost clock which boosts to 1300MHz, but modding the bios a 1250MHz gives like 1387MHz instead, so I have to stick to the default 1201MHz to still obtain 1333MHz.


----------



## Aftermath2006

so tried the modded bios with KGB and lost about 600 points on my 3dmark11 score and couldn't get heaven stable at all crash after 4th sequence did i do something wrong or is there something i missed
i put the saved bios in KGB folder ran in command line got the modded bios installed it through firestorm seemed to work fine then tested and didn't work so good


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faithh*
> 
> Well with modding 1.215V I'm only getting 1.189V and idle at 1.207V. Is this normal? Wish I just could have 1.21V >.>
> Strangely I have to use a 1250MHz on boost clock which boosts to 1300MHz, but modding the bios a 1250MHz gives like 1387MHz instead, so I have to stick to the default 1201MHz to still obtain 1333MHz.


No its not normal at all. I would just re flash and use the default settings


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> so tried the modded bios with KGB and lost about 600 points on my 3dmark11 score and couldn't get heaven stable at all crash after 4th sequence did i do something wrong or is there something i missed
> i put the saved bios in KGB folder ran in command line got the modded bios installed it through firestorm seemed to work fine then tested and didn't work so good


I had a ton of issues with some bios' that I modded, running the fix_checksum command fixed most of the problems for me.


----------



## Aftermath2006

problems continued after fix_checksum as well not real sure what the problem is im going to continue to work on it any ideas are appreciated


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> problems continued after fix_checksum as well not real sure what the problem is im going to continue to work on it any ideas are appreciated


Isn't there a pre-modded bios you can use?


----------



## OsiViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OsiViper*
> 
> Managed to get it working. Needed different Dos files, went with 98 instead of ME and it worked.
> Been tinkering with OC and in Heaven and my GPU offset is lower, went from +75 down to +30.. However the overall clock is higher, Hit about 1270-1280 before, hitting 1320 on core now with 3700 memory clock so I'm happy.


Well finally got HK block in for card today. and it managed to pull more OC potential out of my card. Hit 1385 stable, got 1411 and heaven crashed 3/4 of the way through. 1385 never crashed in 3 runs of heaven though so looks good.
Definitely love this volt mod.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OsiViper*
> 
> Well finally got HK block in for card today. and it managed to pull more OC potential out of my card. Hit 1385 stable, got 1411 and heaven crashed 3/4 of the way through. 1385 never crashed in 3 runs of heaven though so looks good.
> Definitely love this volt mod.


We got cards that are nearly identical then







(If that is a GTX 670).

If anyone really wanna push the envelope and see what their GPU can compute, try out SystemCompute v0.5.4 ( http://www.overclock.net/t/1329409/updated-03-dec-12-systemcompute-v0-5-4/100_100#post_18795090 ) - I managed to finish the test with the GTX 670 @ 1541 / 3903 - Thats just crazy high!


----------



## jprovido

can I request a special bios? mine is a gtx 680 jetstream. the stock bios is here

https://rapidshare.com/#download|0|3639919471|GK104.rom|184

I want the voltage and power target untouched but the fan speeds unlocked to 100%. is that possible. TIA everyone


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> We got cards that are nearly identical then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (If that is a GTX 670).
> If anyone really wanna push the envelope and see what their GPU can compute, try out SystemCompute v0.5.4 ( http://www.overclock.net/t/1329409/updated-03-dec-12-systemcompute-v0-5-4/100_100#post_18795090 ) - I managed to finish the test with the GTX 670 @ 1541 / 3903 - Thats just crazy high!


Goodness Gracious!!!








Talk about overkill!!!







...... That card is freaking awesome!!... +900mhz on the memory?
It's cards like this that made me look at mine and shake my head in disappointment.








glad i sold that sucker hehe


----------



## stellamonster7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Isn't there a pre-modded bios you can use?


pre-modded bios from yungbenny (many thanks) is what I had to go with. kgb never really fixed checksum errors for me either, even though it said so, it would stall out and then crash. also, I had to update my asus mobo bios just get nvflash to execute. I'm not really sure if that was the issue as the mobo bios is only 4 weeks old and people have been modding the gpu bios long before that. It may have also been a setting in my bios as that silly lucid logic crap was trying to share/powersave whatever and I had completely disabled the igpu in my case and something may have been conflicting.

these may be nothing, but I figured I'd put it out there since I tried kgb...oh, I don't know, a dozen times and got no where and then couldn't even use nvflash another dozen times after recieving a premodded bios. then suddenly I made these two changes and at least I can flash the premodded bios, can't be certain about kgb, didn't try again, no need thanks to yb. Either way I'm jamming now. 1250 to 1300Mhz, working on stability and going higher and memory next before I post scores.


----------



## stellamonster7

oops...double clicked submit...what the..


----------



## iRandomize

Would it be possible to not only set the power limit range, but set the actual power limit? Because i seem to be unable to get my Power Limit to go beyond 103%, my GPU keeps throttleing, whenever it hits 103%


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Would it be possible to not only set the power limit range, but set the actual power limit? Because i seem to be unable to get my Power Limit to go beyond 103%, my GPU keeps throttleing, whenever it hits 103%


1, What temps do your card run at while running 3D applications? if you are above 80c try to keep it below that, the card starts to throttle above 70c (i don't know if that has been changed with latest bios)
2, Are you manually setting your voltage with the use of tweaking software? If you are setting your voltage with any software, don't, the card will do that on it's own, you would get major throttling if you do.
3, What is the max TDP for you card?
4, Are you using the latest updated Bios from MSI? If you are not, go to Msi's webby and get the latest bios from them, then MOD and flash it or just flash it as stock to see if it stops doing that.
5, Do you have lucid virtu MVP installed in your system? If you do, un-install it.

Hope this helps in someway


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 1, What temps do your card run at while running 3D applications? if you are above 80c try to keep it below that, the card starts to throttle above 70c (i don't know if that has been changed with latest bios)
> 2, Are you manually setting your voltage with the use of tweaking software? If you are setting your voltage with any software, don't, the card will do that on it's own, you would get major throttling if you do.
> 3, What is the max TDP for you card?
> 4, Are you using the latest updated Bios from MSI? If you are not, go to Msi's webby and get the latest bios from them, then MOD and flash it or just flash it as stock to see if it stops doing that.
> 5, Do you have lucid virtu MVP installed in your system? If you do, un-install it.
> Hope this helps in someway


1. 55C, shouldn't be an issue (manually set fans to 70%, damn those things are noisy :S)
2. Both, with AB 2.2.3 increasing the voltage does actually improve stability (the voltage is "unlocked" on the MSI PE), and it is what's given me the best result so far. When i set the voltage manually by modifying the BIOS, it just throttles like crazy, with the power limit constantly fluctuating around the 99-103% mark
3. 114 stock
4. I do not know :S, will try and report back
5. Nope

It's not that i don't have a decent OC (1320Mhz, sometimes dropping to 1306Mhz), but i'm annoyed by the fact, that its seems to be the Power Limit preventing me from go any further, as both temperatures and stability is perfect

EDIT: Seems there is no bios updates for my GPU, i suppose the one i am using is the one and only, and therefore also the newest


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> It's not that i don't have a decent OC (1320Mhz, sometimes dropping to 1306Mhz), but i'm annoyed by the fact, that its seems to be the Power Limit preventing me from go any further, as both temperatures and stability is perfect


1320mhz ..... pshhh...







.. My Ex-Gtx t670 could not even go above 1165 Mhz without crashing... You should be satisfied with that







. IMO getting up to even 1380mhz or possibly 1400Mhz will just result in 2 fps or 3 MAX maybe 300-400 extra marks in 3dmark 11... so it's not really worth it pushing the card to it's limit. You already have a very very good overclock...

and i was thinking your card is a sucker like mine was lol


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 1320mhz ..... pshhh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. My Ex-Gtx t670 could not even go above 1165 Mhz without crashing... You should be satisfied with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . IMO getting up to even 1380mhz or possibly 1400Mhz will just result in 2 fps or 3 MAX maybe 300-400 extra marks in 3dmark 11... so it's not really worth it pushing the card to it's limit. You already have a very very good overclock...
> and i was thinking your card is a sucker like mine was lol


I know my overclock is nice







but everything helps grow my e-penis, you know!


----------



## Gmtransoren

Greetings friends.
I am the owner of the ASUS DC2 GTX670.
Map stitched BIOS 1.21V.
I would like to ask you how the experts.
- Can we not fear the consequences of flash BIOS razynh manufacturers? For example, in my card to flash BIOS from gigabyte?
- My card has some features that I do not understand. Print screen of my card:

http://radikal.ru/F/s45.radikal.ru/i109/1212/cb/ddb3dddc25a6.jpg.html

The print screen shows that the power limit is very low maximum of 39 percent.
It is also very low boost (compared with cards gigabyte)

With further acceleration manifested instability.
By increasing the power limit by KGB - Kepler BIOS Editor / Unlocker, card accelerates to 175 on the GPU, but the performance gain it does not. Boost maximum 1215 MHz.
Tell me what I'm doing wrong? Why such a low Power limit and can I flash the BIOS from another manufacturer?

Thank you!


----------



## siffonen

Tested kgb unlocked bios on my Evga Gtx680, 1333mhz was far cry 3 stable, before 1280mhz was bf3 stable, and 1300mhz in 3dmark11. memory clocks were +550.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> can I request a special bios? mine is a gtx 680 jetstream. the stock bios is here
> https://rapidshare.com/#download|0|3639919471|GK104.rom|184
> I want the voltage and power target untouched but the fan speeds unlocked to 100%. is that possible. TIA everyone


Of course.
http://www.mediafire.com/?at27dodb4u0z4ih
Enjoy


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gmtransoren*
> 
> Greetings friends.
> I am the owner of the ASUS DC2 GTX670.
> Map stitched BIOS 1.21V.
> I would like to ask you how the experts.
> - Can we not fear the consequences of flash BIOS razynh manufacturers? For example, in my card to flash BIOS from gigabyte?
> - My card has some features that I do not understand. Print screen of my card:
> http://radikal.ru/F/s45.radikal.ru/i109/1212/cb/ddb3dddc25a6.jpg.html
> The print screen shows that the power limit is very low maximum of 39 percent.
> It is also very low boost (compared with cards gigabyte)
> With further acceleration manifested instability.
> By increasing the power limit by KGB - Kepler BIOS Editor / Unlocker, card accelerates to 175 on the GPU, but the performance gain it does not. Boost maximum 1215 MHz.
> Tell me what I'm doing wrong? Why such a low Power limit and can I flash the BIOS from another manufacturer?
> Thank you!


I would update to your latest stock bios, then either mod it your self or dump and post it and I will do it for you. I would not recommend going to other brands of cards as they all work differently, especially the after market cards.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Of course.
> http://www.mediafire.com/?at27dodb4u0z4ih
> Enjoy


ty so much. ima try it now

EDIT:

worked like a champ. this thread is awesome


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> ty so much. ima try it now
> EDIT:
> worked like a champ. this thread is awesome


Glad it worked for you


----------



## Gmtransoren

*General123* I would be very grateful.

Here's a link to the latest version of BIOS for my video card.
You do not tell me, why did such a low power videokaty? Only 39 percent. In some print-screen reaches 120 percent.

P.S. I am from Russia. So I apologize for my bad English.


----------



## littledonny

Does this affect memory voltage at all? If so, how? If not, is there any known way to increase it?


----------



## Arm3nian

Is there a guide to do this for the 690?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gmtransoren*
> 
> *General123* I would be very grateful.
> Here's a link to the latest version of BIOS for my video card.
> You do not tell me, why did such a low power videokaty? Only 39 percent. In some print-screen reaches 120 percent.
> P.S. I am from Russia. So I apologize for my bad English.


Here you go > http://www.mediafire.com/?z0j1dw178idp4a5
I modded it myself, let me know if you still are having issues.
And your English is fine








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Is there a guide to do this for the 690?


Sorry, but KGB has had reported problems with 690's atm. I would wait for the next update of it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> Does this affect memory voltage at all? If so, how? If not, is there any known way to increase it?


No it does not affect it, and there is no way.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Here you go > http://www.mediafire.com/?z0j1dw178idp4a5
> I modded it myself, let me know if you still are having issues.
> And your English is fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but KGB has had reported problems with 690's atm. I would wait for the next update of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it does not affect it, and there is no way.


Is there a tutorial for an earlier version? It just seems much different than 670/680 because there are 2 cores. Just for 150% for now, I already got an enough oc for every game, can flash back if it is buggy. And how bad could it be, the new beta drivers crash every game for me anyway lol.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> the new beta drivers crash every game for me anyway


Yikes, I have never heard of that one from the green team. That stinks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Is there a tutorial for an earlier version? It just seems much different than 670/680 because there are 2 cores. Just for 150% for now, I already got an enough oc for every game, can flash back if it is buggy.


There has only been V.4 and V.5, .5 supports the 690 but there are still some issues as the voltage is not changing, at all.


----------



## Gmtransoren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Here you go > http://www.mediafire.com/?z0j1dw178idp4a5
> I modded it myself, let me know if you still are having issues.
> And your English is fine


I am very grateful for your help.
In the evening, I beg your BIOS. After a couple of days of tests otpishus everything was in order.


----------



## lilchronic

i cant get the 670 ftw bios to download is there a new 1


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i cant get the 670 ftw bios to download is there a new 1


http://www.mediafire.com/?kifm8r9m9esnsrr







no issues here.


----------



## iRandomize

In regards to my "problem" from earlier on, it seemed i can just manually edit the default Power Limit (notepad++ Hex Editor), and then use this nice little tool to fix checksum, and now my card never exceeds 85% power limit


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> In regards to my "problem" from earlier on, it seemed i can just manually edit the default Power Limit (notepad++ Hex Editor), and then use this nice little tool to fix checksum, and now my card never exceeds 85% power limit


Thats great! Glad you got it cleared up


----------



## error-id10t

Anyone post at xtremesystems? I've PM Crazynuts with a problem here as I don't want to pay for an account there but I don't think he comes here too often. There's a vbios that fails an update on KGB and wanted to give him an FYI on that.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> In regards to my "problem" from earlier on, it seemed i can just manually edit the default Power Limit (notepad++ Hex Editor), and then use this nice little tool to fix checksum, and now my card never exceeds 85% power limit


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Thats great! Glad you got it cleared up


Still seems to be refusing to go higher than 89% this time, did give me a nice 20Mhz boost though


----------



## MightyUnit

Hello all,

I have been following this thread closely and feel it is time to post my results. I own a Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce (three fans). With the obios my card would only reach a lame 1124mhz. I used KGB to unlock my stock bios. Now under load I see 1.212v and my card boosts up to *1267mhz*. I am happy with that. _Thank you to the OP and anyone that contributed to the voltage unlock._

I did want to share about issues I was having with the display driver crashing and recovering. It only ever does it when I am at the desktop and not during gaming. I tried flashing back the stock bios but it still continued. I have now un-installed nvidia drivers (306.97) and then entered safe mode to use driver cleaner. After that I have now installed 310.70 but the issue persists. Somehow I feel it is related to my unlock of the voltage. Either that or it is a massive coincidence that the driver crashing started when I first unlocked the voltage.... any ideas or suggests would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyUnit*
> 
> Somehow I feel it is related to my unlock of the voltage.


First of all, thank you for posting your experiences. However that, unfortunately, is unlikely. This also happens to me when I am clocked to high. Are you overclocked just sitting on the desktop?


----------



## MightyUnit

Quote:


> First of all, thank you for posting your experiences. However that, unfortunately, is unlikely. This also happens to me when I am clocked to high. Are you overclocked just sitting on the desktop?


Thanks for the reply and input. Sitting on the desktop my gpu idles at 784mhz with .987v. I have not touched the settings in AB. 

What I find strange is that the issue persists with the stock bios where before I never have this issue of crashing and recovering. I agree that it is very unlikely being caused by anything do with the voltage unlock just that it is a large coincidence.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyUnit*
> 
> Thanks for the reply and input. Sitting on the desktop my gpu idles at 784mhz with .987v. I have not touched the settings in AB.
> What I find strange is that the issue persists with the stock bios where before I never have this issue of crashing and recovering. I agree that it is very unlikely being caused by anything do with the voltage unlock just that it is a large coincidence.










I sit at 324 for the core and memory while idling, as all others should. That is not normal.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MightyUnit

Quote:


> I sit at 324 for the core and memory while idling, as all others should. That is not normal.


I do run three displays though... I know with my old 570 when using more than one display would not downclock to the idle clock either.


----------



## exodus1337

What does the KGB put your power target to? Cause the rom on the fron page for my card changed it from 122% power with 170w max draw to 112 % power with 200W max draw.. KGB says 150% power but thats for ever 600 card so whats the max draw at for this generic 150%???


----------



## error-id10t

It's 150%.. the reference card power limit is 200W (separate from max power target and KGB doesn't touch it) so I don't go above that and set it to 142.

_Power:
Power Target: 140800
Max Power Target: 199936 (142%)_


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyUnit*
> 
> I do run three displays though... I know with my old 570 when using more than one display would not downclock to the idle clock either.


Ah I see. Hmm. So you have this problem with the stock bios as well? I would re mod your stock bios and run the fix_checksum and see if that helps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1337*
> 
> What does the KGB put your power target to? Cause the rom on the fron page for my card changed it from 122% power with 170w max draw to 112 % power with 200W max draw.. KGB says 150% power but thats for ever 600 card so whats the max draw at for this generic 150%???


I am not sure what exactly it is but you can change it back to 112 and not have to worry about it if its a problem








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Still seems to be refusing to go higher than 89% this time, did give me a nice 20Mhz boost though


Sorry for the late reply. Your card does not use a ton of power(like 120%+ for example) simply because it is made more efficient then say mine. It is not a bad thing







Unless of course it is causing you issues some how.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> It's 150%.. the reference card power limit is 200W (separate from max power target and KGB doesn't touch it) so I don't go above that and set it to 142.
> _Power:
> Power Target: 140800
> Max Power Target: 199936 (142%)_


I run 200%









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






But I am crazy


----------



## silver121

Hello I'm new to this so spare with me








I have a small problem........First of all I have a reference GTX 670 and when I unlock the BIOS and flash it using firestorm everything seems to works fine. I ran Heaven 3.0 and for a few minutes my clock core is at 1202MHZ and my voltage is at 1.212 v which is all good. BUT after like 7-8 minutes my core clock drops to 1097mhz and my voltage drops to 1.200v







my temps rarely go above 70 C but even if they does, the core clocks cannot directly fall to 1097 mhz at once can it?? I have no idea why this is happening!!!! I have tried reducing the core clock but the problem is still there!! the card doesnt crash or anything !!! btw I have my power target at 150% and im using precision x to OC.
Can some one please help?? thanx in advance.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silver121*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello I'm new to this so spare with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a small problem........First of all I have a reference GTX 670 and when I unlock the BIOS and flash it using firestorm everything seems to works fine. I ran Heaven 3.0 and for a few minutes my clock core is at 1202MHZ and my voltage is at 1.212 v which is all good. BUT after like 7-8 minutes my core clock drops to 1097mhz and my voltage drops to 1.200v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my temps rarely go above 70 C but even if they does, the core clocks cannot directly fall to 1097 mhz at once can it?? I have no idea why this is happening!!!! I have tried reducing the core clock but the problem is still there!! the card doesnt crash or anything !!! btw I have my power target at 150% and im using precision x to OC.
> Can some one please help?? thanx in advance.


Hello and welcome to OCN








Sorry you are having a problem with your bios. Are you using one you downloaded or did you mod it your self? Also does 1097 happen to be your default clocks with out overclocking as well?


----------



## silver121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Hello and welcome to OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you are having a problem with your bios. Are you using one you downloaded or did you mod it your self? Also does 1097 happen to be your default clocks with out overclocking as well?


I modded it my self using kgb and no my default clocks without overclocking when using stock bios are at 1058mhz (core clock at 915mhz and boost at 980mhz)
thancks for the fast reply btw


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silver121*
> 
> I modded it my self using kgb and no my default clocks without overclocking when using stock bios are at 1058mhz (core clock at 915mhz and boost at 980mhz)
> thancks for the fast reply btw


Interesting. I had a similar problem where my 670 would just randomly throttle, and what fixed it was running fix_checksum. Did you by any chance do so after modding your bios? If so I would just do a redo of the mod and dump and make sure all of your settings are correct in KGB.


----------



## silver121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Interesting. I had a similar problem where my 670 would just randomly throttle, and what fixed it was running fix_checksum. Did you by any chance do so after modding your bios? If so I would just do a redo of the mod and dump and make sure all of your settings are correct in KGB.


I'm sorry but how do you run fix_checksum and what does it do? I didnt edit the kgb config file or anything like that.
Sorry if i'm being a pain.


----------



## MightyUnit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Ah I see. Hmm. So you have this problem with the stock bios as well? I would re mod your stock bios and run the fix_checksum and see if that helps.


would you please explain the fix_checksum thing??? thank you


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyUnit*
> 
> would you please explain the fix_checksum thing??? thank you


Instead of running kgb X.rom unlock, put kgb X.rom fix_checksum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silver121*
> 
> I'm sorry but how do you run fix_checksum and what does it do? I didnt edit the kgb config file or anything like that.
> Sorry if i'm being a pain.


Your not








Instead of running kgb X.rom unlock, put kgb X.rom fix_checksum


----------



## silver121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Instead of running kgb X.rom unlock, put kgb X.rom fix_checksum
> Your not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of running kgb X.rom unlock, put kgb X.rom fix_checksum


I did that....now the modded Bios just acts like the original..no 1.212v voltage and no 1202mhz clocks


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silver121*
> 
> I did that....now the modded Bios just acts like the original..no 1.212v voltage and no 1202mhz clocks


No you have to first mod it THEN run the fix_checksum


----------



## silver121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> No you have to first mod it THEN run the fix_checksum


Oh I see!!! I will try that!! thanks again!


----------



## silver121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> No you have to first mod it THEN run the fix_checksum


Didn't work







clocks still drop from 1202mhz to 1097mhz at once any other ideas?? and is it ok to just flash bios like this repeatedly?? i mean will it harm the card?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I run 200%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am crazy












The FTW isn't reference though, even if you max it out to 300W (the reference) and completely ignore the card power limit, it's still restricted by the 6+6 connectors + the PICe slot (so ~225W).


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Sorry for the late reply. Your card does not use a ton of power(like 120%+ for example) simply because it is made more efficient then say mine. It is not a bad thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless of course it is causing you issues some how.


Well, when 100% corresponds to 300 watt, i believe 89% is pretty damn high







(as stated earlier, all my settings are manually edited using a HEX editor) I can say for sure though, that it draws nowhere near that power (atleast, my watt-monitor-thingy plugged into the wall, indicates a normal power usage), the TDP measurement in my card seems to be broken :S

Next step: attempt to find someone else' stock bios from the 670 PE card, and try that one










(and, i don't mind the late reply - i expect no reply at all, i am merely sharing my experiences)


----------



## Circaflex

general is there anyway you can mod the 670 ftw 4B to 200% power target? I have better results with the newer 4B bios over the older one.


----------



## Bigm

So I just ordered a 680 SC Signature, all I have to do is flash it with the custom firmware in first post and I get unlcoked voltage?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigm*
> 
> So I just ordered a 680 SC Signature, all I have to do is flash it with the custom firmware in first post and I get unlcoked voltage?


Either that, or make you'r own BIOS







. It's that simple! Of course, it breaks you'r warrenty (if they discover it :S), but great victory demands great sacrifice!

Just, remember to back up the original BIOS (can be done both through GPU-Z and Firestorm), so that you can flash that one, if you need to RMA the card for any reason (not that this overvolt is dangerous in any way, but cards can still fail for other reasons)


----------



## Bigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Either that, or make you'r own BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's that simple! Of course, it breaks you'r warrenty (if they discover it :S), but great victory demands great sacrifice!
> Just, remember to back up the original BIOS (can be done both through GPU-Z and Firestorm), so that you can flash that one, if you need to RMA the card for any reason (not that this overvolt is dangerous in any way, but cards can still fail for other reasons)


Awesome, +rep to yourself and OP


----------



## NeutiquamErro

Has anyone found a modded bios for 670 FTW 4GB?

EDIT: Nevermind, I found one at this site with these settings:

1.2125v, fan 30-100% and the board power as follows:

Max board power: 270
100% power: 225
Max power target: 250


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeutiquamErro*
> 
> Has anyone found a modded bios for 670 FTW 4GB?


If it is not in the OP, then you can make your own, using the guide supplied on top of the page. If you don't feel comfortable doing this, you may upload you BIOS, and i am sure someone will do it for you. Just remember to BACK UP YOUR ORIGINAL BIOS, preferable to a flash drive, if you suddently are unable to access your computer due to a GPU BIOS issue.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeutiquamErro*
> 
> Has anyone found a modded bios for 670 FTW 4GB?
> EDIT: Nevermind, I found one at this site with these settings:
> 1.2125v, fan 30-100% and the board power as follows:
> Max board power: 270
> 100% power: 225
> Max power target: 250


Its been in the OP for quite some time now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Circaflex*
> 
> general is there anyway you can mod the 670 ftw 4B to 200% power target? I have better results with the newer 4B bios over the older one.


The one in the OP at 200% is a 4B.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> If it is not in the OP, then you can make your own, using the guide supplied on top of the page. If you don't feel comfortable doing this, you may upload you BIOS, and i am sure someone will do it for you. Just remember to BACK UP YOUR ORIGINAL BIOS, preferable to a flash drive, if you suddently are unable to access your computer due to a GPU BIOS issue.


It is in the OP.


----------



## MightyUnit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Instead of running kgb X.rom unlock, put kgb X.rom fix_checksum


Thank you! So far no crashes after fixing the checksum but it may be to soon to declare victory.

For those interested here is what my card does after flashing all on its own. What you see is typical gaming load. As you can see the card is boosting to 1267mhz with 1.212v. *My power usage never exceeded 75%, so is there a point to raising its max in AfterBurner?????*


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyUnit*
> 
> Thank you! So far no crashes after fixing the checksum but it may be to soon to declare victory.
> For those interested here is what my card does after flashing all on its own. What you see is typical gaming load. As you can see the card is boosting to 1267mhz with 1.212v. *My power usage never exceeded 75%, so is there a point to raising its max in AfterBurner?????*


Nope, you are obviously not throttled, seeing that your core clock is perfectly flat @ 1267Mhz, the power limit only becomes an issue, when your core clock is not stable (read the overclocking guide for the GTX 670 for more in depth information)
By the looks of it, you should be able to push that card a bit further. If you do that, you might as well max out the power limit, to take that aspect out of the equation.


----------



## Gmtransoren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Here you go > http://www.mediafire.com/?z0j1dw178idp4a5
> I modded it myself, let me know if you still are having issues.
> And your English is fine


*General123*

I'm sorry, but the BIOS is not stable. Apparently it's my fault. BIOS, originally filled by the manufacturer is a little different from what I gave you. I apologize and if you can modify for me yet odit BIOS. Here's a link to it.
Thank you!


----------



## V3DT

Do NOT use the current KGB 0.5 with UEFI Hybird VBios..
It looks like it mods the bios right and everything looks ok until you flash it.









To fix it I just flashed back to the unmodified bios.


----------



## error-id10t

^^ yeah that's the problem I've PMed to the creator about.. no response yet but he doesn't come here often I think.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

What's different between evga 670 ftw (B) and non B?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> What's different between evga 670 ftw (B) and non B?


The 4B bios is the updated official bios for the cards.
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1703680&mpage=1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gmtransoren*
> 
> *General123*
> I'm sorry, but the BIOS is not stable. Apparently it's my fault. BIOS, originally filled by the manufacturer is a little different from what I gave you. I apologize and if you can modify for me yet odit BIOS. Here's a link to it.
> Thank you!


Here you go








http://www.mediafire.com/?madc3v0po7pu24r


----------



## Gmtransoren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?madc3v0po7pu24r


Thanks, now I will try.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Im wanting to do this for my 660ti but seems a bit complicated. There is almost two different set of instructions. Any suggestions? Considering my rig what is the best way to unlock my bios? I want to be able to clock higher.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Im wanting to do this for my 660ti but seems a bit complicated. There is almost two different set of instructions. Any suggestions? Considering my rig what is the best way to unlock my bios? I want to be able to clock higher.


Dump it and post what you would like and I will mod it for you.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Dump it and post what you would like and I will mod it for you.


I used the kgb and looks like I successfully modded it, but when I go to use firestorm to save then flash the modded bios, it gives me an error something like "no nvidia display adapters found" with two beeps.

I tried re installing the drivers and no luck. I followed the instructions here:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevman17*
> 
> I used the BIOS editor with nice results. Got another 40mhz on the Core, boosting up to 1241 MHz .
> This is a much better option than the BIOS's listed on the front page, as the GPU retains down-clocking to save power. Also, fan speed is unlocked up to 100% and the card hasn't gotten above 64C. Nvidia should have let us do this all along.
> For those looking to try it, here is a mini guide extracted from a bunch of others including the front page by General123, for what I feel is the easiest way to perform the BIOS edit.
> 1.) Download the BIOS Editor.
> 2.) Use GPUZ to extract your VGA bios, and make a copy into the KGB folder, and a backup elsewhere.
> 3.) Hold Shift + Right Click in the KGB folder.
> 4.) Select "Open Command Window Here"
> 5.) In the command promp, type "kbg.exe [Your Saved Bios Name].rom unlock"
> 6.) Download FireStorm and install it. (The install screens are in another language, just keep clicking where the "Yes/Accept" button normally is.
> 7.) Run Firestorm, click on the "BIOS" button, locate your modded bios that is in the KGB folder, and flash it.
> 8.) Restart, enjoy!


I checked it and its unlocked, but I cant flash it back on.

I prefer to do it myself, as I like learning this stuff.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I used the kgb and looks like I successfully modded it, but when I go to use firestorm to save then flash the modded bios, it gives me an error something like "no nvidia display adapters found" with two beeps.
> I tried re installing the drivers and no luck. I followed the instructions here:
> I checked it and its unlocked, but I cant flash it back on.
> I prefer to do it myself, as I like learning this stuff.


Sounds weird :S can you see information about your GPU in Firestorm?

If you can't get firestorm to work, you can try flashing using nvflash, through a MS DOS usb. There is a guide to do it from nvflash im this thread:
http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=3433513&postcount=1

It's quite a bit more complicated, involving quite a few steps, but really not that difficult (i even prefer this method to Firestorm, although Firestorm is much quicker, i just never liked flashing from within Windows). Just start from:
"Step 4: Preparing the flash, we need nvflash for this."

You can skip the "BLIND FLASH" parts, if you have either an iGPU too boot from, or a secondary pc (just make sure you have your BIOS backed up outside your comp, and you can always make a blind flash disk from there)


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Sounds weird :S can you see information about your GPU in Firestorm?
> If you can't get firestorm to work, you can try flashing using nvflash, through a MS DOS usb. There is a guide to do it from nvflash im this thread:
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=3433513&postcount=1
> It's quite a bit more complicated, involving quite a few steps, but really not that difficult (i even prefer this method to Firestorm, although Firestorm is much quicker, i just never liked flashing from within Windows). Just start from:
> "Step 4: Preparing the flash, we need nvflash for this."
> You can skip the "BLIND FLASH" parts, if you have either an iGPU too boot from, or a secondary pc (just make sure you have your BIOS backed up outside your comp, and you can always make a blind flash disk from there)


I tried following the guide you posted, but it looks like a giant mess. I went to download page for the "package" that has all the files and couldn't even find the link. Not to mention the whole process seems like a lot of steps, and very iffy.

Would be nice if this guide/guides where consolidated a bit more, and have a troubleshooting guide.

Whatever I guess no flash for me. I am only willing to use the firestorm app, but for some reason it wont work keeps saying "no Nvidia display adapter detected"

What a huge waste of time today. I tried beta drivers and even the whql newest driver.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I tried following the guide you posted, but it looks like a giant mess. I went to download page for the "package" that has all the files and couldn't even find the link. Not to mention the whole process seems like a lot of steps, and very iffy.
> Would be nice if this guide/guides where consolidated a bit more, and have a troubleshooting guide.
> Whatever I guess no flash for me. I am only willing to use the firestorm app, but for some reason it wont work keeps saying "no Nvidia display adapter detected"
> What a huge waste of time today. I tried beta drivers and even the whql newest driver.


I have seen people with those issues using firestorm before, I don't know much about Firestorm myself, as i use nvflash.

And, for nvflash, it can be downloaded from: http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2165/NVFlash_5.127.html
The package (you need the "USB image w7" and "HP Disk Storage Format Tool" from this package, the rest is outdated *****)
http://www28.zippyshare.com/d/95593832/361254/USB%20flash%20tool%20for%20NVIDIA%20GPU%27s%20%2bFermi%20BIOS%20guide.rar


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I got it, playing with clocks now but so far not really much improvement.


----------



## kevindd992002

Are these unlocked voltage BIOSes compatible with the gigabyte gtx 670?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Are these unlocked voltage BIOSes compatible with the gigabyte gtx 670?


Yes. Of course, you would have to use one appropriate to the model.


----------



## V3DT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3DT*
> 
> Do NOT use the current KGB 0.5 with UEFI Hybird VBios..
> It looks like it mods the bios right and everything looks ok until you flash it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To fix it I just flashed back to the unmodified bios.


I ended up making the changes I wanted using HxD Hex Editor.
The checksums need to match or the driver will not load and KGB is not doing that.



My FTW card was boosting up to 1228MHz out of the box.
While gaming for couple hours I sometimes would get a driver reset because the card was running very close to it's limit out of the box and the clock speed and voltage jumping around from temps changes and hitting the default power target at times would sometimes put it over the edge and would reset the display driver.

I did not want to have to RMA the card as it is still a decent chip that can run at 1200+ @ 1.175v and I did not want to always need extra software like EVGA Precision running to keep it stable by turning the power target up and underclocking -13MHz.
At first I was going to see if upping the voltage with KGB would solve the crashes but after that did not work as expected I just manually edited the clock tables to lower the max boost a step down from 1228MHz to 1215MHz that -13MHz drop is all it needs to keep it solid.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Yes. Of course, you would have to use one appropriate to the model.


But is it worth the incrrase in voltage?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3DT*
> 
> I ended up making the changes I wanted using HxD Hex Editor.
> The checksums need to match or the driver will not load and KGB is not doing that.


How? Ever since 4B firmware I haven't been able to do the checksum and of course KGB 0.5 doesn't work on this UEFI one anymore as you know.


----------



## V3DT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> How? Ever since 4B firmware I haven't been able to do the checksum and of course KGB 0.5 doesn't work on this UEFI one anymore as you know.


There are parts of the bios with no important or useful data.

Row and rows of nothing but zeros.


They be replaced with FF as needed to fix the checksum.


----------



## Stay Puft

Anyone have experience with 690 flashing? I can't get kgb to read the 690s bios. Keeps coming up cannot open bios file


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> But is it worth the incrrase in voltage?


Sorry, but that is for you to decide. Do you _need_ more performance? Do you _want_ more performance?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> How? Ever since 4B firmware I haven't been able to do the checksum and of course KGB 0.5 doesn't work on this UEFI one anymore as you know.


Want to send it to me and I can do it for you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Anyone have experience with 690 flashing? I can't get kgb to read the 690s bios. Keeps coming up cannot open bios file


You need to wait for the next update, there are some issues with 690's at the moment.


----------



## twitchyzero

If I flashed my cards to these...is there anyway to run at absolutely stock clocks core/mem temporarily by just adjust values in Precision X? It says the 'stock' for these bios is 1293 and 1202.

Or would I have to flash back to factory bios in order to run stock?

I'm just thinking ahead of I get instability down the road and wanna rule out OC as the source of problem...I need to test stability by going back to absolute stock clocks.


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> If I flashed my cards to these...is there anyway to run at absolutely stock clocks core/mem temporarily? It says the 'stock' for these bios is 1293 and 1202.
> Or would I have to flash back to factory bios in order to run stock?
> I'm just thinking ahead of I get instability down the road and wanna rule out OC as the source of problem...I need to test stability by going back to absolute stock clocks.


I'm pretty sure if you run into stability problems you can bring the clocks down using Precision/Afterburner. Someone might have to verify because I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## GanjaGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> If I flashed my cards to these...is there anyway to run at absolutely stock clocks core/mem temporarily? It says the 'stock' for these bios is 1293 and 1202.
> Or would I have to flash back to factory bios in order to run stock?
> I'm just thinking ahead of I get instability down the road and wanna rule out OC as the source of problem...I need to test stability by going back to absolute stock clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure if you run into stability problems you can bring the clocks down using Precision/Afterburner. Someone might have to verify because I'm not 100% sure.
Click to expand...

Set the clocks to a negative value in Precision or Afterburner.


----------



## twitchyzero

obviously! thanks i forgot about negative offset

overvoltage only kicks in while under load right? just like it would when set to 1.175mV? It'll go back to 0.9mV at idle?

What do you guys consider to be stable? I usually just loop Heaven for about 10 cycles then jump into BF3 for hour or two


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> obviously! thanks i forgot about negative offset
> overvoltage only kicks in while under load right? just like it would when set to 1.175mV? It'll go back to 0.9mV at idle?
> What do you guys consider to be stable? I usually just loop Heaven for about 10 cycles then jump into BF3 for hour or two


Pretty good stability tests right there, that's all you need.


----------



## lilchronic

my boost clock is 1333mhz i want to no if i should unlock the bios to oc higher u think i could hit 1400mhz if i unlock??. my temps never exceed 65c @1333mhz ambient temps are 21c i have the 670 FTW edition


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> my boost clock is 1333mhz i want to no if i should unlock the bios to oc higher u think i could hit 1400mhz if i unlock??. my temps never exceed 65c @1333mhz ambient temps are 21c i have the 670 FTW edition


You should be able to achieve a higher overclock, however @65C you are pretty close to the 69C limit, and as soon as you hit those temps, the gpu will start to throttle. The only way to see how high an overclock you can achieve, is by trying. You can always flash back to your stock bios, if the results are not satisfactory

I'd say go for it!


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> You should be able to achieve a higher overclock, however @65C you are pretty close to the 69C limit, and as soon as you hit those temps, the gpu will start to throttle. The only way to see how high an overclock you can achieve, is by trying. You can always flash back to your stock bios, if the results are not satisfactory
> I'd say go for it!


i still don't understand all this Kepler throttling. My two different 670sI've had,neither experienced any throttling. And yes both have gone up to and above 70c.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> my boost clock is 1333mhz i want to no if i should unlock the bios to oc higher u think i could hit 1400mhz if i unlock??. my temps never exceed 65c @1333mhz ambient temps are 21c i have the 670 FTW edition


That would be a massive 67mhz improvement.. That probably will not happen. You'll end up around ~1360.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> i still don't understand all this Kepler throttling. My two different 670sI've had,neither experienced any throttling. And yes both have gone up to and above 70c.


Same here. I monitored my GPU reaching 71C and it never throttled. So why is this?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> i still don't understand all this Kepler throttling. My two different 670sI've had,neither experienced any throttling. And yes both have gone up to and above 70c.


Well, mine does anyways:

A modest overclock of +80 mhz (resulting in a 1293 mhz overclock), Power Limit set to 100 (since the Power Edition is broken, it's impossible to raise the Power Limit beyond this anyways.... fu MSI) results in no throttling:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







When i then lower the power limit (to 67% in this case, completely random :S), it instantly throttles (to around 1163mhz in this case, normally you would only see a 13mhz throttle, because you are only just hitting your power limit, this is just proving a point)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







In this case, the power limit is set back to 100%, but i am covering the fans, making them unable to move, to achieve a high temperature, as you see, the moment i hit 69C, it throttle 13 mhz down (from 1293 to 1280):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







What cards are you using, since you are not experiencing this?

Edit: wrong quote :S


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Same here. I monitored my GPU reaching 71C and it never throttled. So why is this?


It depends. When I run the updated version of my bios, which is the 4B version, when I reach 70C I go from 1300 to 1183. When I run the unupdated version I have no throttling of any kind at all, even at 80C+ with the fan at 30%(during my testing.)


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Want to send it to me and I can do it for you.


Thanks for the offer, I've sent a PM.


----------



## littledonny

Hey guys, I have a vanilla MSI GTX 670. I made a copy of my BIOS and updated it with KGB. The flash was "successful" in the sense that it raised the power limit and fan speed limits.

When I set the power limit to 150%, it maxes at around 145%. However, the voltage never goes above 1.15 and the core clock never goes above about 1228Mhz, regardless of temp. Any ideas on what is going on?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> It depends. When I run the updated version of my bios, which is the 4B version, when I reach 70C I go from 1300 to 1183. When I run the unupdated version I have no throttling of any kind at all, even at 80C+ with the fan at 30%(during my testing.)


Weird. So that means that the original BIOS is not designed to experience that dreaded 13MHz downclock? By the way, I have the Gigabyte GTX 670.

Is there a 4B BIOS for my card?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Weird. So that means that the original BIOS is not designed to experience that dreaded 13MHz downclock? By the way, I have the Gigabyte GTX 670.
> Is there a 4B BIOS for my card?


No. Not 4B, but there may be a updated version for your card.
http://www.gigabyte.us/support-downloads/download-center.aspx


----------



## twitchyzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> overvoltage only kicks in while under load right? just like it would when set to 1.175mV? It'll go back to 0.9mV at idle?


I know the answer is probably a 'yes' but just want some confirmation before I attempt this.

thanks.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> I know the answer is probably a 'yes' but just want some confirmation before I attempt this.
> thanks.


Yes


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> No. Not 4B, but there may be a updated version for your card.
> http://www.gigabyte.us/support-downloads/download-center.aspx


Well, as I've checked I have the latest F12 BIOS for my card out of the box. And it does not throttle. Sp is that normal?


----------



## agentdomo

I did the KGB one to my two reference GTX 680 and now my overclocks have become drastically unstable. The voltage level has increased to 1212 according to Precision X and the power level to 150% however anything higher than 132% causes the graphics to crash. I used to be able to bench at an offsett of +180 and +450 and now it's only fully stable at +100 +100. Can anybody tell me what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentdomo*
> 
> I did the KGB one to my two reference GTX 680 and now my overclocks have become drastically unstable. The voltage level has increased to 1212 according to Precision X and the power level to 150% however anything higher than 132% causes the graphics to crash. I used to be able to bench at an offsett of +180 and +450 and now it's only fully stable at +100 +100. Can anybody tell me what I'm doing wrong?


+100 +100 could still yeild the same boost clock as previous non-modded bios or even more. Check out with gpuz and see you max clock under load.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Well, as I've checked I have the latest F12 BIOS for my card out of the box. And it does not throttle. Sp is that normal?


My guess is, yes. Since I do not throttle either with my stock bios.


----------



## V3DT

In browser firmware customization concept. Good idea?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> My guess is, yes. Since I do not throttle either with my stock bios.


Any explanation to that though?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentdomo*
> 
> I did the KGB one to my two reference GTX 680 and now my overclocks have become drastically unstable. The voltage level has increased to 1212 according to Precision X and the power level to 150% however anything higher than 132% causes the graphics to crash. I used to be able to bench at an offsett of +180 and +450 and now it's only fully stable at +100 +100. Can anybody tell me what I'm doing wrong?


This is completely normal, as the KGB overclocks your card. This is actually specified in the original post. It is recommended to reset all your overclocking settings when unlocking the bios, and then do your overclock all over, as your optimal settings will vary from a locked to a unlocked bios.

The offset is not an accurate measure to judge your overclock upon, it should ONLY be judged by the max clock speed you achieve (monitored in GPU-Z, PrecisionX, Afterburner or similar).


----------



## exodus1337

I to feel that KGB is not a legit flash... its very generic and is unclear on what the power target is supposed to be set to... I had to ask someone.... all though 150% is available... for my card the max I should use with KGB mod is 142% sooo... I requested a legit flash on MKV forums but yet to see a response... Tombi really needs to release that software he posted... its been so long......I think im gonna use the mod on the front page for 4.3 from MKVtech.. its dialed in for your exact card not all 6** series...


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1337*
> 
> I to feel that KGB is not a legit flash... its very generic and is unclear on what the power target is supposed to be set to... I had to ask someone.... all though 150% is available... for my card the max I should use with KGB mod is 142% sooo... I requested a legit flash on MKV forums but yet to see a response... Tombi really needs to release that software he posted... its been so long......I think im gonna use the mod on the front page for 4.3 from MKVtech.. its dialed in for your exact card not all 6** series...


It is defiantly legit. Just because your card does not use 150% power does not mean anything, it uses what it needs. Load up furmark and I promise you it will shoot up to 150%. TBH your post made me laugh.


----------



## exodus1337

I know my card can reach 150% power ... if its set to that it .. However, max power is rated for 200w on this card and it seems to get way to hot when I leave it at 150%... You missed the main concern I have which is still, why is it just set to 150% ? By default my card @ 100% power is 170W and @122% max default firmware is 200W... so by uncapping the power target to 150% is it allowing it to freely draw as much power as it needs?

The firmware from MKVtech on first page of this thread has the firmware set to power max @ 116 for 200W and I know the MKV guys have been doing this for a really really long time... Why didn't they just uncap the power target for all cards to 150%? Is the KGB more or less designed for people with their cards under water? Help me understand...


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1337*
> 
> I know my card can reach 150% power ... if its set to that it .. However, max power is rated for 200w on this card and it seems to get way to hot when I leave it at 150%... You missed the main concern I have which is still, why is it just set to 150% ? By default my card @ 100% power is 170W and @122% max default firmware is 200W... so by uncapping the power target to 150% is it allowing it to freely draw as much power as it needs?
> The firmware from MKVtech on first page of this thread has the firmware set to power max @ 116 for 200W and I know the MKV guys have been doing this for a really really long time... Why didn't they just uncap the power target for all cards to 150%? Is the KGB more or less designed for people with their cards under water? Help me understand...


First question; yes, the pupose of setting a higher limit is to allow the graphics card to draw as much power as it needs, i really don't get your question. If you need 150% power to reach X overclock, you need 150% power, and not 122% power. If 122% power is enough, the card will only draw 122% power.

Second question; honestly, i have no idea why MKVtech chose 116%, you should probably go there and ask them. If they feel 116% is enough, then they have no reason to set it any higher i guess? In my opinion, unlocking the bios means removing all possible limits, inluding allowing the card to draw as much power as it needs. If you don't wan't the max possible overclock (without hardware modification), you ended up in the wrong place... the entire purpose here, is to give you the control of your GPU, and not nVidia


----------



## agentdomo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> +100 +100 could still yeild the same boost clock as previous non-modded bios or even more. Check out with gpuz and see you max clock under load.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> This is completely normal, as the KGB overclocks your card. This is actually specified in the original post. It is recommended to reset all your overclocking settings when unlocking the bios, and then do your overclock all over, as your optimal settings will vary from a locked to a unlocked bios.
> The offset is not an accurate measure to judge your overclock upon, it should ONLY be judged by the max clock speed you achieve (monitored in GPU-Z, PrecisionX, Afterburner or similar).


Ahh! Your right! I just checked and a +110 to the GPU offset lets me achieve a 1306 mhz clock and it doesn't touch 45c at max load (I did the H60 mod)! I'll do more tweaking and see how far I can push this! Thanks!


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentdomo*
> 
> Ahh! Your right! I just checked and a +110 to the GPU offset lets me achieve a 1306 mhz clock and it doesn't touch 45c at max load (I did the H60 mod)! I'll do more tweaking and see how far I can push this! Thanks!


H60 mod? pictures please?







i am very much in love with this mod myself, and i would really love to do it! (although, my temps are perfectly fine :O just want to...), so i would love to see how yours look


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> First question; yes, the pupose of setting a higher limit is to allow the graphics card to draw as much power as it needs, i really don't get your question. If you need 150% power to reach X overclock, you need 150% power, and not 122% power. If 122% power is enough, the card will only draw 122% power.
> Second question; honestly, i have no idea why MKVtech chose 116%, you should probably go there and ask them. If they feel 116% is enough, then they have no reason to set it any higher i guess? In my opinion, unlocking the bios means removing all possible limits, inluding allowing the card to draw as much power as it needs. If you don't wan't the max possible overclock (without hardware modification), you ended up in the wrong place... the entire purpose here, is to give you the control of your GPU, and not nVidia


This. And you can set your power target to 10000000%, it does not matter as it will never use that much. If you honestly have a problem with the 150%(which will have NO effect on temperatures at all as your card will still be taking ONLY the power it needs) you can simply lower it to 116% or whatever you want.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> First question; yes, the pupose of setting a higher limit is to allow the graphics card to draw as much power as it needs, i really don't get your question. If you need 150% power to reach X overclock, you need 150% power, and not 122% power. If 122% power is enough, the card will only draw 122% power.
> Second question; honestly, i have no idea why MKVtech chose 116%, you should probably go there and ask them. If they feel 116% is enough, then they have no reason to set it any higher i guess? In my opinion, unlocking the bios means removing all possible limits, inluding allowing the card to draw as much power as it needs. If you don't wan't the max possible overclock (without hardware modification), you ended up in the wrong place... the entire purpose here, is to give you the control of your GPU, and not nVidia


I think the vBIOS here is the older one I created previously. I thought it was self-explanatory but just to confirm... that vBIOS at 100% is running at 173W and therefore to get to ~200W the percentage slider "only" went up by 116%. That now get's you to 200W.

Compare this to the KGB method which does not touch the 100% slider at all. It leaves your 100% down at ~143W and then increases that by 1.5 (by default) getting you to ~214W (NOTE: reference cards only). It also doesn't touch the card limit which is set to 200W - separate area, so would it ever go beyond 200W I have no idea. But as none of us have KGB code we can't see what it changes but I think the above is a fair assumption and it works as explained by the creator.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I think the vBIOS here is the older one I created previously. I thought it was self-explanatory but just to confirm... that vBIOS at 100% is running at 173W and therefore to get to ~200W the percentage slider "only" went up by 116%. That now get's you to 200W.
> Compare this to the KGB method which does not touch the 100% slider at all. It leaves your 100% down at ~143W and then increases that by 1.5 (by default) getting you to ~214W (NOTE: reference cards only). It also doesn't touch the card limit which is set to 200W - separate area, so would it ever go beyond 200W I have no idea. But as none of us have KGB code we can't see what it changes but I think the above is a fair assumption and it works as explained by the creator.


You can easily disassemble it, it does exactly what you described; changes the value of the maximum power limit to a higher value


----------



## Thiefofspades

I have an evga gtx 680 4gb +, thats what is says on the box. This one specifically i can't seem to find a bios for it. Would one of the ones listed on the first page work?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thiefofspades*
> 
> I have an evga gtx 680 4gb +, thats what is says on the box. This one specifically i can't seem to find a bios for it. Would one of the ones listed on the first page work?


Im pretty confused on all the EVGA cards, but you could just make your own? Its very damn easy (press the spoiler "make your own bios"), it takes 30 secs max! Otherwise you could just upload your bios, and someone else (I) will do it


----------



## Thiefofspades

Alrighty like this?


----------



## DBEAU

getting a 404 error on the techpowerup link in the second spoiler


----------



## iRandomize

Here you go, unlocked voltage, and max fan speed:

GK104.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Here you go, unlocked voltage, and max fan speed:
> 
> GK104.zip 56k .zip file


Have one for a 690?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Have one for a 690?


There should be some issues with the 690 and this version of the program, it should be fixed in the next version. Sadly i don't have a 690 myself, so i am unable to look into it myself


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> There should be some issues with the 690 and this version of the program, it should be fixed in the next version. Sadly i don't have a 690 myself, so i am unable to look into it myself


Thanks for the heads up. I really want to see how high the 690 can go


----------



## Thiefofspades

Thanks it seems to have worked









Got it up to 1306 mhz.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> getting a 404 error on the techpowerup link in the second spoiler


Thanks for telling me, its updated. The link worked when I copied and pasted it but not when I clicked on it


----------



## DBEAU

I need some help. I've created a bootable flash drive using bootdisk2stick but now the drive doesn't have enough space on it for nvflash.exe. the drive was formatted to 1.4mb... what do i do?


----------



## heptilion

hey guys i have a 680 direct cuii top card. i tried overclocking the core clock part it wont budge. memory i can get up to +500. the games i play most are bf3 and crysis 2. in crysis 2 power percentage only goes up to 82% which suggests i have more head room to overclock yeah? unigine heaven uses 76% with everythng maxed out. so dont understand why i cant get a higher core clock. think using the modded voltage will benefit my situation?


----------



## feniks

well, I am still trying to understand how Keplers work LOL! had this card for 4 months and still can't see why and how it does what it does ... LOL!

with unlocked 4B BIOS and +104 offset (results in 1293MHz on latest driver) and 150%PT setting in PrecisionX, it does just that (clock) in Furmark in 1920x1200, 8MSAA. however I see it uses only up to 115% TDP. during burning in.

Then when I go to Furmark settings and enable Dynamic Camera and Post-FX, the TDP surely jumps to almost right below 150% (140ish%), but the effective clocks drops to something like 1126-1132MHz ... GPU temp under such load is ~50C water cooled (warm ambient around 27C). PrecisionX reports it runs at 1.21v under full load.

Do I have to increase Power Target limit further in BIOS (manually)? I understand that perhaps the card doesn't like such high clock and it might actually limit it on its own when reaching the Power Target (to reach the clock) under the heaviest load ... but ... shouldn't it just crash or something LOL! those smart ass Keplers are weird ... why do they always have to do something on their own










I had similar problem on stock BIOS, but then it was about 1240MHz throttling down to like 1107MHz under the heaviest of heaviest loads and GPU temps were not a problem either, it was the Power Target limit causing it... I think.

Oh, and 1 more thing, I usually run my 670 2GB card in Power Adaptive mode and let it adjust the voltage on its own (it boosts to max correctly when needed), because when I manually max out the voltage (through PrecisionX) and set it to Prefer Max Performance mode in NV control panel then it does the total opposite and runs under heavy Furmark load at around 963 or 980MHz or something ...


----------



## V3DT

It's getting there


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> I need some help. I've created a bootable flash drive using bootdisk2stick but now the drive doesn't have enough space on it for nvflash.exe. the drive was formatted to 1.4mb... what do i do?


I don't know about bootdisk2stick, never heard of it, i use HP Disk Format Tool (or whatever its called, it's in the package i linked earlier)

If you are unable to access more than 1.4mb from your stick, even after reformatting it, here is a quick guide:
Quote:


> 1) Open an elevated command prompt (search for CMD in windows search, right click it, and select run as administrator)
> 2) Type in "diskpart"
> 3) In the newly launched program, type in "list disk", and locate the usb drive (its actual size should show up)
> 4) The very critical part, make sure you found the proper drive in 3), and type in "select disk X", with X being the number of your USB stick, found in 3)
> 5) Being sure, you selected the proper drive in 4), type in "clean" (this will clear the drive completely - you wouldn't want to do this on your boot drive :S)
> 6) Type exit, and close the command prompt.
> 7) Format the usb drive as normal, this time all of the capacity should be available


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> well, I am still trying to understand how Keplers work LOL! had this card for 4 months and still can't see why and how it does what it does ... LOL!
> with unlocked 4B BIOS and +104 offset (results in 1293MHz on latest driver) and 150%PT setting in PrecisionX, it does just that (clock) in Furmark in 1920x1200, 8MSAA. however I see it uses only up to 115% TDP. during burning in.
> Then when I go to Furmark settings and enable Dynamic Camera and Post-FX, the TDP surely jumps to almost right below 150% (140ish%), but the effective clocks drops to something like 1126-1132MHz ... GPU temp under such load is ~50C water cooled (warm ambient around 27C). PrecisionX reports it runs at 1.21v under full load.
> Do I have to increase Power Target limit further in BIOS (manually)? I understand that perhaps the card doesn't like such high clock and it might actually limit it on its own when reaching the Power Target (to reach the clock) under the heaviest load ... but ... shouldn't it just crash or something LOL! those smart ass Keplers are weird ... why do they always have to do something on their own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had similar problem on stock BIOS, but then it was about 1240MHz throttling down to like 1107MHz under the heaviest of heaviest loads and GPU temps were not a problem either, it was the Power Target limit causing it... I think.
> Oh, and 1 more thing, I usually run my 670 2GB card in Power Adaptive mode and let it adjust the voltage on its own (it boosts to max correctly when needed), because when I manually max out the voltage (through PrecisionX) and set it to Prefer Max Performance mode in NV control panel then it does the total opposite and runs under heavy Furmark load at around 963 or 980MHz or something ...


Furmark is a very unrealistic test, and as described in the ultimate overclocking guide (or whatever it's called), its not a proper measure of performance for the Kepler GPU. Its still excelent for achieving high temperatures, but that is about it. I wouldn't put to much into your gpu's behavior under Furmark, as long as you'r performance under Heaven and 3dmark is fine, as those give a much more realistic simulation, of the max load a GPU will see under gaming.

DON'T USE FURMARK TO BENCHMARK KEPLER, is more or less the punchline here. If you are liquid cooled, you don't even need to worry about temperatures, hence you have no reason at all to have furmark installed on your computer


----------



## iRandomize

Sorry -.-


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3DT*
> 
> It's getting there


Looks promising keep it up!


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Furmark is a very unrealistic test, and as described in the ultimate overclocking guide (or whatever it's called), its not a proper measure of performance for the Kepler GPU. Its still excelent for achieving high temperatures, but that is about it. I wouldn't put to much into your gpu's behavior under Furmark, as long as you'r performance under Heaven and 3dmark is fine, as those give a much more realistic simulation, of the max load a GPU will see under gaming.
> DON'T USE FURMARK TO BENCHMARK KEPLER, is more or less the punchline here. If you are liquid cooled, you don't even need to worry about temperatures, hence you have no reason at all to have furmark installed on your computer


LOL! point taken








yeah, in 3dmark11 and heaven 3.0 all seems normal


----------



## exodus1337

New bench! In Farcry 3 while ingame just hit Esc and wait the menu and watch ur temps and everything rise rise rise....so funny! its like more demanding then the gamelolololololo


----------



## V3DT

Here is a other update/preview of my online firmware modifier, but still needs some work before I make it public.


----------



## error-id10t

Anyone with the EVGA UEFI vBIOS that has modded it successfully, can you advise the offset you changed manually? General123 helpfully assisted but the modded vBIOS still doesn't work on my system - same problem as when using KGB itself.

All I want is to raise the power target as I can't stand the throttling at ~173W (or 122%).


----------



## V3DT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Anyone with the EVGA UEFI vBIOS that has modded it successfully, can you advise the offset you changed manually? General123 helpfully assisted but the modded vBIOS still doesn't work on my system - same problem as when using KGB itself.
> All I want is to raise the power target as I can't stand the throttling at ~173W (or 122%).


I should have the online firmware modifier ready soon, it will add the values and fix the checksum for you.


----------



## error-id10t

Thanks mate, I'll happily be a guinea pig if needed.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3DT*
> 
> I should have the online firmware modifier ready soon, it will add the values and fix the checksum for you.


I believe this method doesen't work with the UEFI bios, so unless you're online version is radically different from KGB, i don't think i will work for his GPU


----------



## V3DT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> I believe this method doesen't work with the UEFI bios, so unless you're online version is radically different from KGB, i don't think i will work for his GPU


It's different, I have already manually successfully modified my UEFI bios. This will just make it automatic and is simple for anyone to do.

It's now public: http://www.overclock.net/t/1340182/600-series-online-firmware-modifier


----------



## feniks

what EVGA UEFI BIOS are you talking about guys? as far as I know the last official (4B) revision for EVGA GTX 670 contains the UEFI coding, but as JacobF said it was left dormant in that revision. They do send out a fully operational UEFI BIOS per user request however, don't know what revision that is.


----------



## V3DT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> what EVGA UEFI BIOS are you talking about guys? as far as I know the last official (4B) revision for EVGA GTX 670 contains the UEFI coding, but as JacobF said it was left dormant in that revision. They do send out a fully operational UEFI BIOS per user request however, don't know what revision that is.


It is on request and the version is : 80.04.4B.00.F0
It's the version I am currently using.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3DT*
> 
> It is on request and the version is : 80.04.4B.00.F0
> It's the version I am currently using.


ok thanks! so that online tool is able to change the UEFI one too, cool!
is the functionality (overclocking stability) same as vmodded regular (non-UEFI) 4B?
might request a copy of UEFI BIOS from JacobF for my 670 2GB.


----------



## exodus1337

Whats the benefit of UEFI bios though...??? Anyone know?


----------



## GoforceReloaded

Hello,

Can i Flash my bios with another bios of another card ?

I have a MSI GTX 670/PE/OC who is throttling when the power reach 100%.

This happens with original bios or unlocked bios (1.2150V on boost) at stock or with overclock.

Actually, this is the original bios.

In 3Dmark 11 or heavy game, the GPU throttle when the power reach 100%, even IF i put a power of 114-150% ... (the power never exceed 115% !!!)

My T° never exceed ~58° because i have an aggresive fan profile and a good tower.

For example :

in 3Dmark 11, the GPU will up/down like 1077-1188Mhz (stock) 1188-1320Mhz (Oc) on all bench who the power reach 100% except the last bench who the GPU is constantly at 1320Mhz (OC) or 1188Mhz (Stock) and the power is less than 100%.

OC :


Stock :



In Farcry 3 or Guild Wars 2, the GPU is constantly at 1320Mhz if the power is less than 100%, if it exceed 100%, the gpu will throttle ! :/

The unlocked voltage at 1.1870 (1.2150 on boost) work, the GPU boost up to 1320Mhz by default but the throttle is there too.

IF anyone could help me please, would be nice


----------



## twitchyzero

hoping someone with SLI can chime in.

Everytime I tried saving my BIOS I was prompted which of the 2 cards I wanted to select.

Upon using nvflash to do the actual flashing I was not prompted a choice.

I have confirmed that following nascasho method I was only able to overvolt GPU#1...how do I go about doing the same for GPU#2??

Also, any 670 FTW 2GB BIOS out there that can enable 100% fan speed or do I have to make my own via Bios Editor?


----------



## twitchyzero

bump


----------



## DBEAU

I don't have 2 cards but I would suggest flashing them 1 at a time meaning take one of them out, flash it, take it out and flash the other one. Then put it all back together.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

I have fixed my problem with this Bios : http://ul.to/3hatohhh

Found on http://www.overclock.net/t/1289489/gtx-680-670-unlocked-voltage-bios/1750#post_18276932

I have modded that bios with a Max power board of 299W and with the table bios of the original GTX 670 PE/OC (the gpu boost to 1306.5Mhz automaticaly - May vary with the quality of the GPU and may only work on motherboard who have additional PCI-E 6 or 8 PIN for GPU)

When my test will be finished, I will post the bios here


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoforceReloaded*
> 
> I have fixed my problem with this Bios : http://ul.to/3hatohhh
> Found on http://www.overclock.net/t/1289489/gtx-680-670-unlocked-voltage-bios/1750#post_18276932
> I have modded that bios with a Max power board of 299W and with the table bios of the original GTX 670 PE/OC (the gpu boost to 1306.5Mhz automaticaly - May vary with the quality of the GPU and may only work on motherboard who have additional PCI-E 6 or 8 PIN for GPU)
> When my test will be finished, I will post the bios here


I have been searching for this for ages! Solved my GPU as well!







i thought it might be the BIOS causing the issues







Thank you very much! Will be looking forward too the fixed bios


----------



## killerhz

all right i have tried to get my bios from gpuz and all it does is make 2 loud ticks then show this error someone please help..


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhz*
> 
> all right i have tried to get my bios from gpuz and all it does is make 2 loud ticks then show this error someone please help..


That is weird :S
Did you try using Firestorm?
You could try nvflash as well, i attached a version, that can be ran inside windows. If you get the same error with NVFlash, you might want to share the information it gives.

nvflash.zip 369k .zip file


----------



## General123

Updated the thread and added V3DT's 600 Series Firmware Modifier. This is some great stuff! I really recommend people do this, especially how easy he made it!


----------



## Aftermath2006

ok so i flashed my 680s and they wouldnt boot so i used my old gt210 to boot with and now when i try to flash my 680s back to original bios they arent detected what am i doing wrong here


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> ok so i flashed my 680s and they wouldnt boot so i used my old gt210 to boot with and now when i try to flash my 680s back to original bios they arent detected what am i doing wrong here


Are not detected? In anything at all?


----------



## kcuestag

What BIOS should I be using for my EVGA GTX680 2GB and Gigabyte GTX680 2GB? Both have the same reference design, in fact I did run both with the EVGA GTX680 Superclocked BIOS a couple of months ago.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> What BIOS should I be using for my EVGA GTX680 2GB and Gigabyte GTX680 2GB? Both have the same reference design, in fact I did run both with the EVGA GTX680 Superclocked BIOS a couple of months ago.


I would dump them both and I can mod them for you. There is no real reason to use the ones in the OP imo when I can mod it for you in a like 30 seconds.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I would dump them both and I can mod them for you. There is no real reason to use the ones in the OP imo when I can mod it for you in a like 30 seconds.


Has there been any sign of degradation on any of the modded GTX670/GTX680 yet?

PS: What program do you want me to use to save my BIOS files?


----------



## Aftermath2006

no not detected in nothing at all nvflash through dos only detects the gt210 im using now the 680s r just gone ive tried everything i can think of and ive flashed them before with no issues cant even boot with just the 680s in have to put in the old gt210 tried firestorm nvflash through dos there not in device manager or anything


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Has there been any sign of degradation on any of the modded GTX670/GTX680 yet?
> PS: What program do you want me to use to save my BIOS files?


No there has not been anyone that has said they have it, including myself and I have been running it since the beginning of August.
GPUz allows you to dump them, I would use that.
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2181/TechPowerUp_GPU-Z_v0.6.6.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> no not detected in nothing at all nvflash through dos only detects the gt210 im using now the 680s r just gone ive tried everything i can think of and ive flashed them before with no issues cant even boot with just the 680s in have to put in the old gt210 tried firestorm nvflash through dos there not in device manager or anything


Try: nvflash --index=1 -o mybios.rom
if this does not work I would follow this guide:
http://www.overclock.net/t/593427/how-to-unbrick-your-bricked-graphics-card-fix-a-failed-bios-flash

Just out of curiosity how did the bad flash happen?


----------



## Aftermath2006

used the v3dt website thing just to see if it worked better than kgb or some of the others ive tried only changed voltage to 1.185 i think it is and max clock up it by 13 everything looked good till reboot then bam not so good anymore


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> used the v3dt website thing just to see if it worked better than kgb or some of the others ive tried only changed voltage to 1.185 i think it is and max clock up it by 13 everything looked good till reboot then bam not so good anymore


Thats stinks.. Well just try the steps I posted and report back with the results.
Good luck


----------



## Aftermath2006

well tried the guide about 30 times and tried the commands you suggested no go looks like i might have killed them i was really not wanting to buy new cards till the 780s came out but i really dont got a clue here and im not brave enough to mess with the pcb sub vendor thing so any ideas


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> well tried the guide about 30 times and tried the commands you suggested no go looks like i might have killed them i was really not wanting to buy new cards till the 780s came out but i really dont got a clue here and im not brave enough to mess with the pcb sub vendor thing so any ideas


If nothing worked then your only hope is grounding your strap sub vendor pin.. I will PM you something else.


----------



## kcuestag

Ok here is the BIOS dump from my cards:

EVGA GTX680 2GB: http://www.mediafire.com/?39yxr7pixxbfh01

Gigabyte GTX680 2GB: http://www.mediafire.com/?6gvf90e2y6hk689

Anything else you need General123?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Ok here is the BIOS dump from my cards:
> EVGA GTX680 2GB: http://www.mediafire.com/?39yxr7pixxbfh01
> Gigabyte GTX680 2GB: http://www.mediafire.com/?6gvf90e2y6hk689
> Anything else you need General123?


Here you go:
http://www.mediafire.com/?65b7x7eoa3858gg
I forgot to ask whether you wanted 100% fan speed or to stay at stock 80%, so I did one for both 80, and 100.
Enjoy


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Here you go:
> http://www.mediafire.com/?65b7x7eoa3858gg
> I forgot to ask whether you wanted 100% fan speed or to stay at stock 80%, so I did one for both 80, and 100.
> Enjoy


They're watercooled, so it doesn't matter.

What clocks and volts is this BIOS for?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> They're watercooled, so it doesn't matter.
> What clocks and volts is this BIOS for?


1212500v and 1293 with no boost.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> 1212500v and 1293 with no boost.


That's nice, is the voltage safe? How long you been running it on yours?









Also, what was the nvflash command to flash GPU 1 then the 2nd GPU? I don't want to flash both at same time in case something goes wrong.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> That's nice, is the voltage safe? How long you been running it on yours?


I assume it is safe







and I have been running it since August 2nd and have not had a single issue, I can still hit my max clocks with no issues.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I assume it is safe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I have been running it since August 2nd and have not had a single issue, I can still hit my max clocks with no issues.


1. What are the nvflash commands to flash each GPU individually? I can't take them out as they're watercooled, would be a huge pain, I don't want to flash both at same time.

2. Does this allow higher memory clock or just core clock?

3. Even though you say no boost, does it still go back to idle clocks when I quit a game?

Thanks, really appreciate it, going to try it out.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> 1. What are the nvflash commands to flash each GPU individually? I can't take them out as they're watercooled, would be a huge pain, I don't want to flash both at same time.
> 2. Does this allow higher memory clock or just core clock?
> 3. Even though you say no boost, does it still go back to idle clocks when I quit a game?
> Thanks, really appreciate it, going to try it out.


1. No commands I know of will allow you to do so. I have never owned a dual gpu setup so I do not know a work around, but I think there may be a way to individually select them.
2. Just the core clock, although since you are getting more volts to the core and making it more stable, it is possible you could gain a bit on your memory as well.
3. Yes.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> 1. No commands I know of will allow you to do so. I have never owned a dual gpu setup so I do not know a work around, but I think there may be a way to individually select them.
> 2. Just the core clock, although since you are getting more volts to the core and making it more stable, it is possible you could gain a bit on your memory as well.
> 3. Yes.


How can I flash them via Windows?

I found the commands to do it via DoS:

nvflash --index=1 -4 -5 -6 backup1.rom

nvflash --index=2 -4 -5 -6 backup2.rom


----------



## kcuestag

Can't flash them, gives me an error saying can't open neither files:



I tried updating to latest nvflash but still won't open the files.


----------



## V3DT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Can't flash them, gives me an error saying can't open neither files:
> 
> I tried updating to latest nvflash but still won't open the files.


Are the firmware files in the root directory of that drive?
Type "dir" and see if the files show up in that directory.

Also MS-DOS has a 11 character file name length limitation


----------



## kcuestag

Yeah, it was caused by name being too long.

Flashed them both, now running at 1.212v, let's see if I can finally keep them at 1300MHz Core stable.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Yeah, it was caused by name being too long.
> Flashed them both, now running at 1.212v, let's see if I can finally keep them at 1300MHz Core stable.


Congrats great job


----------



## kcuestag

That is a ~4fps gain in Unigine Heaven benchmark, I'm now at 1306MHz Core on both cards (Was at 1228MHz before), I still keep Memory at +350MHz.

I just hope this voltage is safe for these cards for 24/7 use.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a ~4fps gain in Unigine Heaven benchmark, I'm now at 1306MHz Core on both cards (Was at 1228MHz before), I still keep Memory at +350MHz.
> I just hope this voltage is safe for these cards for 24/7 use.


Wow very nice gains there, and if I start to have issues I will post it in here and make sure everyone knows to flash back to stock.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Wow very nice gains there, and if I start to have issues I will post it in here and make sure everyone knows to flash back to stock.


No worries, I have a backup of both the EVGA and Gigabyte stock BIOS in a few hard drives, not the first time I flash my GPU's.

If I notice any weird issue I'll flash them back, for now they're good.

How much memory did you increase? Might try +400MHz.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> No worries, I have a backup of both the EVGA and Gigabyte stock BIOS in a few hard drives, not the first time I flash my GPU's.
> If I notice any weird issue I'll flash them back, for now they're good.
> How much memory did you increase? Might try +400MHz.


I run at +625(7460 effective) before I was at +600, so I did get a little increase but these cards love faster memory.


----------



## kcuestag

Went from +350 to +400 I gained half FPS.

Will try 500 and see if it does any increase, if not I'll just go back to +350.

Edit:

I got an extra FPS at +500MHz, I'll leave it at 1303MHz Core and +500MHz Memory.


----------



## Aftermath2006

so anybody got any other ideas for recovering my 680s or have i exhausted all options


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> so anybody got any other ideas for recovering my 680s or have i exhausted all options


Go with the RMA imo.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> so anybody got any other ideas for recovering my 680s or have i exhausted all options


They're EVGA, just RMA them, they shouldn't give you any trouble since you did not void EVGA's warranty, if it was another vendor then I'd be scared, but I'm sure EVGA will fix them for you.


----------



## V3DT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> so anybody got any other ideas for recovering my 680s or have i exhausted all options


Other option is the strap sub-vendor pin but if you don't feel comfortable messing with the hardware itself than just see if you can RMA it.


----------



## Aftermath2006

rma it is just trying to avoid removing water blocks lol not time to tear down loop but i guess might as well clean everything while im at it thanks for all the help

i wont be modding bios anytime soon my wife is going to kill me lol


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> rma it is just trying to avoid removing water blocks lol not time to tear down loop but i guess might as well clean everything while im at it thanks for all the help
> i wont be modding bios anytime soon my wife is going to kill me lol










well you wont have to pay for it at least. EVGA is simply amazing with customer service. I am sure it will go off with out a hitch.


----------



## twitchyzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> 
> That is a ~4fps gain in Unigine Heaven benchmark, I'm now at 1306MHz Core on both cards (Was at 1228MHz before), I still keep Memory at +350MHz.
> I just hope this voltage is safe for these cards for 24/7 use.


Nice figures for 1440p 2xaa
How did you figure out how to flash your SLI? I did the nvflash from boot and it only allowed me to do one at at atime...so i had to manual swap the GPU 2 into first slot to get it flashed...

Thanks General for your guide....I'm ran Heaven stable 6000x1080 2xaa max everything else for an hour.How do I check my memory clock? I remember Precision X used to display the higher value but it's now gone (GPU-Z says 1866..EVGA says 3734...I'm running 2GB FTW with +628 offset)


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> Nice figures for 1440p 2xaa
> How did you figure out how to flash your SLI? I did the nvflash from boot and it only allowed me to do one at at atime...so i had to manual swap the GPU 2 into first slot to get it flashed...
> Thanks General for your guide....I'm ran Heaven stable 6000x1080 2xaa max everything else for an hour.How do I check my memory clock? I remember Precision X used to display the higher value but it's now gone (GPU-Z says 1866..EVGA says 3734...I'm running 2GB FTW with +628 offset)


I used the following commands

For GPU1: nvflash --index=0 -4 -5 -6 nameofurbios.rom

For GPU2: nvflash --index=1 -4 -5 -6 nameofurbios2.rom

First I flashed GPU 1, booted to Windows to make sure it was flashed correctly, then flashed the 2nd GPU.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> Thanks General for your guide....I'm ran Heaven stable 6000x1080 2xaa max everything else for an hour.How do I check my memory clock? I remember Precision X used to display the higher value but it's now gone (GPU-Z says 1866..EVGA says 3734...I'm running 2GB FTW with +628 offset)


You open up GPUz and look at GPU clock>memory and then take that number and multiply it by 4.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Here is a good question, is it possible to use a BIOS from a MSI GTX 660 Ti Power Edition that has the voltage unlocked and flash it to a ASUS 660 TI DirectCU II?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Here is a good question, is it possible to use a BIOS from a MSI GTX 660 Ti Power Edition that has the voltage unlocked and flash it to a ASUS 660 TI DirectCU II?


Voltage unlocked as in this mod or as in the manufacturer unlock? Either way the answer is no.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Here is a good question, is it possible to use a BIOS from a MSI GTX 660 Ti Power Edition that has the voltage unlocked and flash it to a ASUS 660 TI DirectCU II?


Also, the voltage might be unlocked, but you can not adjust it in any way. nVidia made sure that Afterburner never supported it. Only the 670 PE and the 680 Lightning had overvolting supported by Afterburner (in v 2.2.3 that is, 2.2.4 had it removed)

And honestly, you won't see much performance increase from further increasing your voltage. Atleast my card does not benefit much from an increased voltage beyond 1.2v. From going to 1.3 i only saw about 50mhz, and the temperatures exploded.


----------



## DBEAU

Ugh I'm so jelly of you guys with godly ram. I can only get +250 out of my ram for an effective 3250mhz. I do have a decent core chip it seems though. My highest stable boost clock is 1359mhz.

I should add that my clocks can be set way higher in heaven and 3dmark but BF3 seems to work my card way harder bringing out the instability.

I recommend for memory stability checking open up a game of BF3 and just sit at the character customize / deploy screen. This would make my mem unstable within a minute.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> I do have a decent core chip it seems though. My highest stable boost clock is 1359mhz..


You crazy? That's a good core speed!


----------



## skyn3t

Bf3 wont like much vga OC it does crash, sadly my first card i can hit 1356MHz but my sec card hold da F***me up on 1215 and sometimes it crash, so for better safe and finish all round on bf3 i do play stock.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> You crazy? That's a good core speed!


Keep in mind it's under water and never goes above 40c.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Sorry about that. I didn't know but that's still a nice speed. What were you hoping for?


----------



## DBEAU

No worries man, just sayin'.

I'm actually quite pleased with the core overclock but the weak mem overclock is where I'm disappointed. Only because these other guys are talking about +400/600. However I also suspect they aren't seeing those numbers in BF3. Hell I can get +400 on my memory and run heaven/3dmark too lol.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

What's your voltage at?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> No worries man, just sayin'.
> I'm actually quite pleased with the core overclock but the weak mem overclock is where I'm disappointed. Only because these other guys are talking about +400/600. However I also suspect they aren't seeing those numbers in BF3. Hell I can get +400 on my memory and run heaven/3dmark too lol.


Uh no, I run +625(7460) 24/7, including in BF3.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> What's your voltage at?


1.212


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Uh no, I run +625(7460) 24/7, including in BF3.


Soo jelly


----------



## Xboxmember1978

When you unlock the BIOS and set a specific voltage for example 1.212v once it hit's 70C will it undervolt to 1.200v or back to the default of 1.162v?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> When you unlock the BIOS and set a specific voltage for example 1.212v once it hit's 70C will it undervolt to 1.200v or back to the default of 1.162v?


I do not throttle at 70C+, at all.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Yours won't throttle at all? What the highest temp you tested at? I know some start to throttle at different temps and not always exactly 70C. What did you do to stop the throttling?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Yours won't throttle at all? What the highest temp you tested at? I know some start to throttle at different temps and not always exactly 70C. What did you do to stop the throttling?


I have a video rendering for you as we speak showing it, I go up to 83C with no throttling. So glad I updated sony vegas I can finally use CUDA again


----------



## iRandomize

Throttleing is weird, sometimes my card throttles to 1202 as soon as I hit 70C, at other times I see temps upwards of 75C and it stays at 1359 :O

(I loosened up my OC a little bit, and now I rarely see 67C, saving up for The Mod)


----------



## Xboxmember1978

You don't even get a voltage drop? What did you do then? That's my whole problem, I thought all Keplers throttle and downvolt at a specific temp. I want mine to stop the core throttling and voltage drops. The modded BIOS shouldn't have stopped it because there is no setting for it to change


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> You don't even get a voltage drop? What did you do then? That's my whole problem, I thought all Keplers throttle and downvolt at a specific temp. I want mine to stop the core throttling and voltage drops. The modded BIOS shouldn't have stopped it because there is no setting for it to change


Heres the link its almost done:


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Do you have any idea on why yours doesn't? Something secret you did? LOL

P.S. Was yours throttling without a modded BIOS?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Do you have any idea on why yours doesn't? Something secret you did? LOL
> P.S. Was your throttling without a modded BIOS?


Yes this was on a modded bios, but I also do not throttle on stock bios' either. Weird crap


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Damn. Lucky!


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Heres the link its almost done:


Why does your sig say 1330Mhz, when that is obviously not 1330Mhz? :S you lying son of a ****


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Why does your sig say 1330Mhz, when that is obviously not 1330Mhz? :S you lying son of a ****


No sure if serious?

Drivers no longer allow 1330, only 1319 and 1332 since they go in 13's. And I am not stable at 1332.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> No sure if serious?


I was referring to your video, I only saw 1303?









And, not serious at all


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> I was referring to your video, I only saw 1303?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, not serious at all


Yeah I can not go higher then that in _heaven_. You can see in the OP its at 1303.6 as well.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Yeah I can not go higher then that in _heaven_. You can see in the OP its at 1303.6 as well.


How come it won't go higher in heaven? I get 1359 in whatever I do (even furmark, 720p) 1372 crashes in everything :O


----------



## General121

Man my card doesn't throttle but I wish I could OC. My 670 can only do 1163.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

You can only do 1163 even at 1.212v?


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> You can only do 1163 even at 1.212v?


Havent done the unlocked bios but doubt ill get much more. I was in this thread way back and am just still subbed to it.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

So your scared to do the flash too huh? If you decide to please PM me with your results from it


----------



## General121

scared? Not really. Im just skeptical and not always 100% sure of my system, so once I have it working one way I tend to keep it that way


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Maybe I should say "worried" and that's why I really haven't flashed mine, I hear the horror stories


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Maybe I should say "worried" and that's why I really haven't flashed mine, I hear the horror stories


Understandable, doing so does risk the life of your expensive card and not everyone is happy with that thought.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Havent done the unlocked bios but doubt ill get much more. I was in this thread way back and am just still subbed to it.


Thought you said you had it running at the unlocked voltage BIOS since August? At least that's what I thought...


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Thought you said you had it running at the unlocked voltage BIOS since August? At least that's what I thought...


Thats _121_ im _123_


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Thats _121_ im _123_


Oh my, thought you were the same person.


----------



## twitchyzero

boo...I crashed in CS:GO and Sleeping Dogs at sig offsets even though things looked gravy in heaven.

guess I need to dial down my old stable mem now that I'm 1300 on core

i'll try +500 to run at 3602


----------



## 614318

Maybe somebody help me ,i dont understand why my videocard (MSI 670POWER EDITION OC)frequency drop .WHEN IT start test 1463 then drop 1180-1230
videocard msi 670pe oc what i do wrong my origin bios maybe somebody help

1.zip 96k .zip file


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Either from hitting your power target or from temp and trying to get 1463mhz is probably not going to happen


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *614318*
> 
> Maybe somebody help me ,i dont understand why my videocard (MSI 670POWER EDITION OC)frequency drop .WHEN IT start test 1463 then drop 1180-1230
> videocard msi 670pe oc what i do wrong
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my origin bios maybe somebody help
> 
> 1.zip 96k .zip file


90% power at 1463mhz? something is quite wrong there..... especially since you have the voltage at +100, min would jump to 110-120% easily at those settings.

What clock speeds are you stable at, without throttleing? 1463mhz is absurd, that is a very golden chip you got there, if you will be able to reach that speed, stable.


----------



## iRandomize

***.... phone...


----------



## 614318

It stable 1411 in game but now i unlock voltage ,that is why i want fix frequency and test ,i have watercooling ,maybe somebody now how fix frequency and disable boost


----------



## 614318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> 90% power at 1463mhz? something is quite wrong there..... especially since you have the voltage at +100, min would jump to 110-120% easily at those settings.
> What clock speeds are you stable at, without throttleing? 1463mhz is absurd, that is a very golden chip you got there, if you will be able to reach that speed, stable.


I raise in bios default power target by this programm http://www.overclock.net/t/1340182/online-600-series-firmware-modifier-version-0-7 i think that is why it 90%


----------



## 614318

origin bios gpu-1411must but it drop 1360-1389


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *614318*
> 
> I raise in bios default power target by this programm http://www.overclock.net/t/1340182/online-600-series-firmware-modifier-version-0-7 i think that is why it 90%


The 670 PE has an issue with the power limit. Raising it does not give any results, and therefore you are stuck at 104% nomatter what you raise it too.

Please try using this bios, and report back your results:

GTX670GC.zip 56k .zip file

(this is a mixture of a Gigabyte and the PE bios, that should solve the Power Limit issues)

Sadly, no one has figured out how to disable throttleing yet (the 680 Lightning has a LN2 bios, with no throtlleing though).

(and, would you mind changing Afterburner to english?







)


----------



## 614318

this is your bios ,what valtage use ?


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Afterburner=English Voltage=Max-Power Target=Max


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *614318*
> 
> this is your bios ,what valtage use ?


I dont remember, i think its 1.21 :S, but did it work? I see you are table at 1411 now?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Afterburner=English Voltage=Max-Power Target=Max


Voltage != max... no reason to run +100 voltage when +80 will give you the same overclock, thats just stupid waste of GPU.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

It won't waste GPU power and +40 most likely isn't going to give him enough. That's why I said that. Look at the pic, it's at +40


----------



## 614318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> The 670 PE has an issue with the power limit. Raising it does not give any results, and therefore you are stuck at 104% nomatter what you raise it too.
> Please try using this bios, and report back your results:
> 
> GTX670GC.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> (this is a mixture of a Gigabyte and the PE bios, that should solve the Power Limit issues)
> Sadly, no one has figured out how to disable throttleing yet (the 680 Lightning has a LN2 bios, with no throtlleing though).
> (and, would you mind changing Afterburner to english?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Very good bios it stable 4time in heaven dx11
Render: direct3d11
Mode: 1280x1024 8xAA fullscreen
Shaders: high
Textures: high
Filter: trilinear
Anisotropy: 16x
Occlusion: enabled
Refraction: enabled
Volumetric: enabled
Tessellation: extreme
FPS: 76.3
Scores: 1923
Min FPS: 34.2
Max FPS: 199.5


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *614318*
> 
> Very good bios it stable 4time in heaven dx11
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Render: direct3d11
> Mode: 1280x1024 8xAA fullscreen
> Shaders: high
> Textures: high
> Filter: trilinear
> Anisotropy: 16x
> Occlusion: enabled
> Refraction: enabled
> Volumetric: enabled
> Tessellation: extreme
> FPS: 76.3
> Scores: 1923
> Min FPS: 34.2
> Max FPS: 199.5


Thats an awesome overclock!







i envy your GPU+Cooling :'(


----------



## 614318

FPS: 77.3
Scores: 1946
Min FPS: 31.9
Max FPS: 202.7


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *614318*
> 
> 
> FPS: 77.3
> Scores: 1946
> Min FPS: 31.9
> Max FPS: 202.7


Since you are watercooling, i was just curious of what waterblock you are using, since i don't think there is any full cover block available for this GP? How you are cooling the rest of the PCB? Is the stock PCB heatsink enough to keep the VRMs cool?


----------



## 614318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Since you are watercooling, i was just curious of what waterblock you are using, since i don't think there is any full cover block available for this GP? How you are cooling the rest of the PCB? Is the stock PCB heatsink enough to keep the VRMs cool?


fan+Black Performance RAM Heatsink


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Oh my, thought you were the same person.


----------



## Blatsz32

Hi there, I've been speed reading through the thread and am iinterested in flashing my BIOS. I have a gtx 670 FTW and an MSI Gtx 670 PE...what I'd like to do is match the BIOS so that there is no clock conflict..is that possible?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> Hi there, I've been speed reading through the thread and am iinterested in flashing my BIOS. I have a gtx 670 FTW and an MSI Gtx 670 PE...what I'd like to do is match the BIOS so that there is no clock conflict..is that possible?


I am not really sure what you are attempting to do here. Do you wish to run the same clock speeds on both cards? You will not be able to flash the same bios, you will have to manually overclock both cards to the same speed (for whatever reason you would find this beneficial)


----------



## Blatsz32

"for what ever you would find this beneficial"....I'm not sure what you mean.. wouldn't the cards running at the same clocks? I've already OC the cards to match but that doesn't mean things are hunky dory. I do still run into issues. I was just hoping that there was an easier fix.

the only thing I really have to clock is the memory on the GTX/PE and the core clock on the FTW...OCed I'm getting 1240 in BF3..I guess I should be happy with that. I only bumped my voltage from 988 to 1000. Currently I am clocked at:


I'm sorry thats not right, seems my cards reset themselves..clocks..apologies for misleading


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> "for what ever you would find this beneficial"....I'm not sure what you mean.. wouldn't the cards running at the same clocks? I've already OC the cards to match but that doesn't mean things are hunky dory. I do still run into issues. I was just hoping that there was an easier fix.
> the only thing I really have to clock is the memory on the GTX/PE and the core clock on the FTW...OCed I'm getting 1240 in BF3..I guess I should be happy with that. I only bumped my voltage from 988 to 1000. Currently I am clocked at:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry thats not right, seems my cards reset themselves..clocks..apologies for misleading


Ahh, i get it, sorry :S It should be possible, i just have no idea about the offsets. Exactly what values do you want changed? Core/Memory clocks? I might have some time to give it a look tomorrow (kinda busy with exams)


----------



## Rockya

I have the Palit GTX 680 Jetstream 4 GB version and I was wondering if the Palit GTX 680 Jetstream 2GB bios would work on mine aswell ? Been reading throu alot of pages but found no answer.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockya*
> 
> I have the Palit GTX 680 Jetstream 4 GB version and I was wondering if the Palit GTX 680 Jetstream 2GB bios would work on mine aswell ? Been reading throu alot of pages but found no answer.


Just make your own, it's not at all difficult:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1340182/online-600-series-firmware-modifier-version-0-7/50#post_18895955


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

Not sure about nVidia but I used a XFX 6970 2GB bios on my 6950 2GB engineering sample.


----------



## General123

I sold my 670 today, but no worries I still will keep this thread updated and still will help people and still will mod bios'. Cant wait for my 680 lighting


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I sold my 670 today, but no worries I still will keep this thread updated and still will help people and still will mod bios'. Cant wait for my 680 lighting


Wow, you are up for a lot of fun







LN2 BIOS?







, wish we could disable throttleing on every 600 series GPU







. I really wanted to upgrade as well, but seems stupid, since my 670 PE runs every game i play at max settings :S.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Wow, you are up for a lot of fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LN2 BIOS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , wish we could disable throttleing on every 600 series GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I really wanted to upgrade as well, but seems stupid, since my 670 PE runs every game i play at max settings :S.


I know I can't wait







. My 670 did too, but I got board of it with the whole no voltage thing.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I sold my 670 today, but no worries I still will keep this thread updated and still will help people and still will mod bios'. Cant wait for my 680 lighting


I know maybe this is out of topic, but you don't consider the matrix? don't want to start the flame war, just asking


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> I know maybe this is out of topic, but you don't consider the matrix? don't want to start the flame war, just asking


I did consider it, just worried about being driver ignorant.


----------



## twitchyzero

general I'm surprised you are moving to 680 lightnings when the 670 is serving you well and 780's are just months away


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> general I'm surprised you are moving to 680 lightnings when the 670 is serving you well and 780's are just months away


Me too







.I will admit it is a silly upgrade but the lighting will have better resale value and I may but end up grabbing 1-2 more used when the 780 is out


----------



## Notty

I just hope you get a good GTX680... otherwise you really can regret selling your 670. They´re basically the same GPU mate. 5fps difference in 100fps titles? Not worth it IMO.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notty*
> 
> I just hope you get a good GTX680... otherwise you really can regret selling your 670. They´re basically the same GPU mate. 5fps difference in 100fps titles? Not worth it IMO.


I do as well, I have faith in the lightnings simply because they can overvolt and that is all I need







. I need every fps I can get at 120hz as well, so I am sure it will help in some way. I am not looking for this to be a big upgrade at all, as I know it wont be, just some extra fun. But anything really above 1250ish on a 680 is faster then my card, and most people are around 1320-1400 on there lightnings.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I do as well, I have faith in the lightnings simply because they can overvolt and that is all I need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I need every fps I can get at 120hz as well, so I am sure it will help in some way. I am not looking for this to be a big upgrade at all, as I know it wont be, just some extra fun. But anything really above 1250ish on a 680 is faster then my card, and most people are around 1320-1400 on there lightnings.


Could have gotten two 660's for the same price or lower of a single 680







. Then upgrade to a 700 series when they come out.. IMO







... You might be a "single card" user, so that might not apply to you, but i love my 660's in sli (T_T)


----------



## ivanlabrie

I still vouch 7970 DcuII TOP over 680 Lightning, too hard to make it oc like you want...it's more for extreme hardmodding benchers








If you are up to the task I can hook you up with some parts you may need lol


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I still vouch 7970 DcuII TOP over 680 Lightning, too hard to make it oc like you want...it's more for extreme hardmodding benchers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are up to the task I can hook you up with some parts you may need lol


Lol







. I think you mean the matrix 7970 because the DCuII is voltage locked(Ironically enough I was actually going to get that card, the DCuII before my 670 but it was out of stock).


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think you mean the matrix 7970 because the DCuII is voltage locked(Ironically enough I was actually going to get that card, the DCuII before my 670 but it was out of stock).


Not all of them are locked...matrix platinum is still the best though, but pricier.
So you decided to uncork a lightning?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Not all of them are locked...matrix platinum is still the best though, but pricier.
> So you decided to uncork a lightning?


No still have not shot yet, I canceled my sale due to issues(not with him) but he said he could wait so in a day or 2 I will sale it and order the card with 1 day shipping. I am just stuck though: I know the 7970 will be faster, by how much and whether it will make a huge difference at what I do I do not know. I do not want to go crazy bench marking, just a little for fun I still will mostly just game(My main games being Starcraft II and BF3). Both cards will run those games perfectly fine, hell my 670 runs them both perfectly fine. It is just whether or not I want to take the plunge to AMD. I am by no means a fanboy, but all this talk of how the games are less smooth and stutter more with AMD effect my decision greatly. I mean, I run games at all low just to never drop below 120fps, I am kind of a smoothness freak







, these monitor do that to you. I am about 70% sure I will go with the lighting though. Both will be within a few fps of each other. If I choose to not upgrade to the 780 or wait for aftermarket 780's or AMD's next offerings, and go dual gpu, I am kind of afraid to go dual gpu with AMD because of all the problems I hear about it and how they are not smooth(coming back to how I am a smoothness freak) and how Nvidia is smoother with dual gpu setups and AMD is for raw fps.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> No still have not shot yet, I canceled my sale due to issues(not with him) but he said he could wait so in a day or 2 I will sale it and order the card with 1 day shipping. I am just stuck though: I know the 7970 will be faster, by how much and whether it will make a huge difference at what I do I do not know. I do not want to go crazy bench marking, just a little for fun I still will mostly just game(My main games being Starcraft II and BF3). Both cards will run those games perfectly fine, hell my 670 runs them both perfectly fine. It is just whether or not I want to take the plunge to AMD. I am by no means a fanboy, but all this talk of how the games are less smooth and stutter more with AMD effect my decision greatly. I mean, I run games at all low just to never drop below 120fps, I am kind of a smoothness freak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , these monitor do that to you. I am about 70% sure I will go with the lighting though. Both will be within a few fps of each other. If I choose to not upgrade to the 780 or wait for aftermarket 780's or AMD's next offerings, and go dual gpu, I am kind of afraid to go dual gpu with AMD because of all the problems I hear about it and how they are not smooth(coming back to how I am a smoothness freak) and how Nvidia is smoother with dual gpu setups and AMD is for raw fps.


The 7970 with a good oc will be a LOT faster...you've seen those hard ocp 12.11b comparisons I guess.

Good news, check this out!!!
Makes me wanna sell my ftw locally and grab a 680 dcuII lol


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> The 7970 with a good oc will be a LOT faster...you've seen those hard ocp 12.11b comparisons I guess.
> Good news, check this out!!!
> Makes me wanna sell my ftw locally and grab a 680 dcuII lol


That looks like to much fun


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, indeed, only downside is the lack of a full coverage water block. (toasty vrm will limit your oc)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3504758

I still think a 7970 is better all around, without so much hassle (and less arguably fun







, unless you do the same treatment with vga hot wire to a dcuII top or matrix







)
Perhaps you can go sli with a second ftw card? 120hz/3d would benefit from sli 670's, as long as it's 1080p

EDIT: have you tried the lightboost no motion blur hack?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah, indeed, only downside is the lack of a full coverage water block. (toasty vrm will limit your oc)
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3504758
> I still think a 7970 is better all around, without so much hassle (and less arguably fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , unless you do the same treatment with vga hot wire to a dcuII top or matrix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Perhaps you can go sli with a second ftw card? 120hz/3d would benefit from sli 670's, as long as it's 1080p
> EDIT: have you tried the lightboost no motion blur hack?


I just tried and and no luck, can not find a solid guide.
EDIT: Found no never mind.


----------



## stinger92

Hi guys and thanks for great guides and files and links.

I did everything just fine like guide with KGB i took the bios for Gigabyte gtx 670 OC windorce with base clock 980mhz(the one with 3 vents and the 680? blue pcb 6+8pin) i unlocked it with kgb made a flashing USB etc etc everything worked just fine flashing wise.
My problem is after boot up in gpu-z it shows 1202 mhz i ran afterburner increased voltage to max, tdp +150% and started running unigine and games all with no exception crash.
So my previous max clock was 1170 anything above that and i had error on all 3d app''s so i droped it just under 1170 and all apps worked just fine with the flashed bios.
Now i dont know if the bioses are useless/i did something wrong/ or its a hardware/Driver limitation.
Seeing you guys reach 1300mhz somewhat stable is just wow O.O
Seems like i have a doomed card no matter what wont go over 1170 not even by 1mhz without crashing 3D app's.
I also tried different OC's 130 power only +50 mv 1190 mhz nothing works above 1170.
So if anyone knows whats the problem and can help i apreciate.

Btw i used 310.70 beta? driver.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stinger92*
> 
> Hi guys and thanks for great guides and files and links.
> I did everything just fine like guide with KGB i took the bios for Gigabyte gtx 670 OC windorce with base clock 980mhz(the one with 3 vents and the 680? blue pcb 6+8pin) i unlocked it with kgb made a flashing USB etc etc everything worked just fine flashing wise.
> My problem is after boot up in gpu-z it shows 1202 mhz i ran afterburner increased voltage to max, tdp +150% and started running unigine and games all with no exception crash.
> So my previous max clock was 1170 anything above that and i had error on all 3d app''s so i droped it just under 1170 and all apps worked just fine with the flashed bios.
> Now i dont know if the bioses are useless/i did something wrong/ or its a hardware/Driver limitation.
> Seeing you guys reach 1300mhz somewhat stable is just wow O.O
> Seems like i have a doomed card no matter what wont go over 1170 not even by 1mhz without crashing 3D app's.
> I also tried different OC's 130 power only +50 mv 1190 mhz nothing works avove 1170.
> So if anyone knows whats the problem and can help i apreciate.
> Btw i used 310.70 beta? driver.


Maybe you just got a really bad overclocker.

On stock BIOS (1.175v) mine can both do ~1240MHz Core and +500MHz Memory while at Custom bios (1.212v) they can do ~1306MHz Core and +500MHz Memory.


----------



## stinger92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Maybe you just got a really bad overclocker.
> On stock BIOS (1.175v) mine can both do ~1240MHz Core and +500MHz Memory while at Custom bios (1.212v) they can do ~1306MHz Core and +500MHz Memory.










( that bad?? i can do 500-550 memory no problems but not the core everyone with any version that said they oc the card they get at least 1200 with or without bios mod my just doesnt want anything.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stinger92*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( that bad?? i can do 500-550 memory no problems but not the core everyone with any version that said they oc the card they get at least 1200 with or without bios mod my just doesnt want anything.


It can happen...it's a lottery after all. Try the modded bios (if you have an igpu or extra gpu in case something goes wrong and you need to reflash)


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stinger92*
> 
> Hi guys and thanks for great guides and files and links.
> I did everything just fine like guide with KGB i took the bios for Gigabyte gtx 670 OC windorce with base clock 980mhz(the one with 3 vents and the 680? blue pcb 6+8pin) i unlocked it with kgb made a flashing USB etc etc everything worked just fine flashing wise.
> My problem is after boot up in gpu-z it shows 1202 mhz i ran afterburner increased voltage to max, tdp +150% and started running unigine and games all with no exception crash.
> So my previous max clock was 1170 anything above that and i had error on all 3d app''s so i droped it just under 1170 and all apps worked just fine with the flashed bios.
> Now i dont know if the bioses are useless/i did something wrong/ or its a hardware/Driver limitation.
> Seeing you guys reach 1300mhz somewhat stable is just wow O.O
> Seems like i have a doomed card no matter what wont go over 1170 not even by 1mhz without crashing 3D app's.
> I also tried different OC's 130 power only +50 mv 1190 mhz nothing works above 1170.
> So if anyone knows whats the problem and can help i apreciate.
> Btw i used 310.70 beta? driver.


seems like a bad clocker card as said above ... if core becomes unstable over certain frequency, sometimes no matter how high volts you put it won't stabilize ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Maybe you just got a really bad overclocker.
> On stock BIOS (1.175v) mine can both do ~1240MHz Core and +500MHz Memory while at Custom bios (1.212v) they can do ~1306MHz Core and +500MHz Memory.


my both 670's can as well do 1240 on stock BIOS, after BIOS mod, one card goes up to 1293MHz (with +525 mem offset), other does up to 1280MHz with around +550 mem offset.

in SLI however I need to keep them at 1267MHz or if higher then one of cards (secondary most likely) will blank out and lock the system. common memory offset in SLI is +500 max for me. not bad. nothing great either LOL! suits my needs though.


----------



## kcuestag

Has anyone been running their GTX680 with this modded voltage of 1.212v for long time? I'm a bit skeptical about using them for 24/7 [email protected], wondering if the voltage is safe for 24/7 stress.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Has anyone been running their GTX680 with this modded voltage of 1.212v for long time? I'm a bit skeptical about using them for 24/7 [email protected], wondering if the voltage is safe for 24/7 stress.


My experience is very limited, but i have yet only heard of one guy, who has suffered from degradation on his GPU. I believe he was forced to lowere his overclock by 13mhz to stay stable (please don't quote me on this). Honestly, if you make sure your GPU stays below 70C, i really don't think you are in risk of causing any damage to your GPU (all the damage that might happen, will be slight degradation, it's not like you will brick your GPU from overvolting). But as with any overclocking, i can't guarantee anything.


----------



## CrazyNutz

Could someone with the new UEFI vbios please test this: https://www.dropbox.com/s/fqy9txhgca250qi/kgb_0.5.5.zip

Would be a big help







Thanks


----------



## Crystalm3th

So I got to work flashing one of the modded bioses on my MSI N670GTX-PM2D2GD5/OC, but unfortunately it seems to be a poor overclocker. I got it running fine up to 1254MHz core, anything above that causes driver crashes. Memory does okay, +500 is fast enough. With the fan at 80% I can keep it around 72 degrees max while gaming.

Would watercooling this GPU give me enough extra MHz to be worth the effort or am I better off trying some other cards until I find something that goes well beyond 1300MHz on air? What are the odds of finding a 1400MHz chip on a reference card anyway?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crystalm3th*
> 
> So I got to work flashing one of the modded bioses on my MSI N670GTX-PM2D2GD5/OC, but unfortunately it seems to be a poor overclocker. I got it running fine up to 1254MHz core, anything above that causes driver crashes. Memory does okay, +500 is fast enough. With the fan at 80% I can keep it around 72 degrees max while gaming.
> Would watercooling this GPU give me enough extra MHz to be worth the effort or am I better off trying some other cards until I find something that goes well beyond 1300MHz on air? What are the odds of finding a 1400MHz chip on a reference card anyway?


Going on water will give you no improvement clocks wise. And your odds? Well that would tough to say a actual number but as good as any other card. *My 670 is FS and does 1300 on air if interested*.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crystalm3th*
> 
> So I got to work flashing one of the modded bioses on my MSI N670GTX-PM2D2GD5/OC, but unfortunately it seems to be a poor overclocker. I got it running fine up to 1254MHz core, anything above that causes driver crashes. Memory does okay, +500 is fast enough. With the fan at 80% I can keep it around 72 degrees max while gaming.
> Would watercooling this GPU give me enough extra MHz to be worth the effort or am I better off trying some other cards until I find something that goes well beyond 1300MHz on air? What are the odds of finding a 1400MHz chip on a reference card anyway?


I don't think so, because I have evga 670 and I difi tested it before put it under water one day one. And the max clock was 1254 even under water this is the max oc on this card. Very different from my first card that difi 1342 on day one with better drivers today's I can do 1359 under water I wish my sec card could hit at least 1300 thing never going to happen.

Send from my S3.


----------



## stinger92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crystalm3th*
> 
> So I got to work flashing one of the modded bioses on my MSI N670GTX-PM2D2GD5/OC, but unfortunately it seems to be a poor overclocker. I got it running fine up to 1254MHz core, anything above that causes driver crashes. Memory does okay, +500 is fast enough. With the fan at 80% I can keep it around 72 degrees max while gaming.
> Would watercooling this GPU give me enough extra MHz to be worth the effort or am I better off trying some other cards until I find something that goes well beyond 1300MHz on air? What are the odds of finding a 1400MHz chip on a reference card anyway?


Lol its not a poor Overclocker its an normal one look at mine wont pass the stock 1170 max lol.
but even at 1170 with 1.2125v and +500 mem mine never goes over 60c strange yours reach 72.
And what watercooling you talking about its not worth it at all, all the money wasted on that you can get sli lol and have almost twice the performance not even 1500 mhz chip couldnt beat that really, i dont know why people run for such insane OC's if you could buy sli instead of H2O.
H2O worth only for cpu cause easy socket swap when you want to change,gpu you are forced to buy new expensive vga waterblocks when you change cards such a waste.


----------



## Crystalm3th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stinger92*
> 
> Lol its not a poor Overclocker its an normal one look at mine wont pass the stock 1170 max lol.
> but even at 1170 with 1.2125v and +500 mem mine never goes over 60c strange yours reach 72.
> And what watercooling you talking about its not worth it at all, all the money wasted on that you can get sli lol and have almost twice the performance not even 1500 mhz chip couldnt beat that really, i dont know why people run for such insane OC's if you could buy sli instead of H2O.
> H2O worth only for cpu cause easy socket swap when you want to change,gpu you are forced to buy new expensive vga waterblocks when you change cards such a waste.


I'm building an ITX rig, so SLI is not really an option, nor can I install a GPU bigger than a ref 670 due to the space limitations of my case once all the radiators are installed... I'm watercooling purely for the fun and looks. I'm aware there's plenty of alternatives that will give me more performance, but nobody ever blows 500 dollars on their cooling for practical reasons







Might as well get a nicely clocking card while I'm at it. The temperature difference could be explained by my card being poorly mounted or something... As we're still talking air I can't really be bothered, am likely to sell it and try my luck on a few other samples I can get my hands on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Going on water will give you no improvement clocks wise. And your odds? Well that would tough to say a actual number but as good as any other card. *My 670 is FS and does 1300 on air if interested*.


Living in Europe, shipping in a 1300MHz card from the States won't really be cost effective but thanks for the offer









Different question: any way to stop the card throttling in 3Dmark 11? It runs at max clocks during 3 hours of playing Far Cry with ease.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crystalm3th*
> 
> So I got to work flashing one of the modded bioses on my MSI N670GTX-PM2D2GD5/OC, but unfortunately it seems to be a poor overclocker. I got it running fine up to 1254MHz core, anything above that causes driver crashes. Memory does okay, +500 is fast enough. With the fan at 80% I can keep it around 72 degrees max while gaming.
> Would watercooling this GPU give me enough extra MHz to be worth the effort or am I better off trying some other cards until I find something that goes well beyond 1300MHz on air? What are the odds of finding a 1400MHz chip on a reference card anyway?


1400MHz on a 670 reference design? odds seem like 1 in 100 or a thousand to me ... maybe less ... I have 2 reference 670 2GB cards and they are nearly identical average ones, both do 1242MHz on stock BIOS (however with different offsets) in max boost. with vmodded BIOS, one can do 1293MHz other 1280MHz, in SLI I have to use 1267MHz or the secondary card will eventually crap out and blank out the screen and hard lock my rig. Common memory offset I can use in SLI is +500MHz, on individual cards I could use +550 or +575 respectively.
I use water cooling blocks on both cards as I 'm fed up with annoying fans noise and those mounted on GPUs are VERY annoying. with my hot ambient room (27C on average), both GPUs stay below 50C during daily gaming, below 55C during stress testing. yes they do get throttled down under severe stress, it's not temperature related, it's throttling related to Power Target levels, that's how Keplers work - when they reach certain area below Max specified Power Target, they will throttle the clocks temporarily.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> 1400MHz on a 670 reference design? odds seem like 1 in 100 or a thousand to me ... maybe less ... I have 2 reference 670 2GB cards and they are nearly identical average ones, both do 1242MHz on stock BIOS (however with different offsets) in max boost. with vmodded BIOS, one can do 1293MHz other 1280MHz, in SLI I have to use 1267MHz or the secondary card will eventually crap out and blank out the screen and hard lock my rig. Common memory offset I can use in SLI is +500MHz, on individual cards I could use +550 or +575 respectively.
> I use water cooling blocks on both cards as I 'm fed up with annoying fans noise and those mounted on GPUs are VERY annoying. with my hot ambient room (27C on average), both GPUs stay below 50C during daily gaming, below 55C during stress testing. yes they do get throttled down under severe stress, it's not temperature related, it's throttling related to Power Target levels, that's how Keplers work - when they reach certain area below Max specified Power Target, they will throttle the clocks temporarily.


There was one person who has a reference 670 on water that does like 1391-1400 with this mod, forgot his name but he pops in here time to time.


----------



## Crystalm3th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> 1400MHz on a 670 reference design? odds seem like 1 in 100 or a thousand to me ... maybe less ... I have 2 reference 670 2GB cards and they are nearly identical average ones, both do 1242MHz on stock BIOS (however with different offsets) in max boost. with vmodded BIOS, one can do 1293MHz other 1280MHz, in SLI I have to use 1267MHz or the secondary card will eventually crap out and blank out the screen and hard lock my rig. Common memory offset I can use in SLI is +500MHz, on individual cards I could use +550 or +575 respectively.
> I use water cooling blocks on both cards as I 'm fed up with annoying fans noise and those mounted on GPUs are VERY annoying. with my hot ambient room (27C on average), both GPUs stay below 50C during daily gaming, below 55C during stress testing. yes they do get throttled down under severe stress, it's not temperature related, it's throttling related to Power Target levels, that's how Keplers work - when they reach certain area below Max specified Power Target, they will throttle the clocks temporarily.


Yeah I have to say, the stock fan on these reference cards is unbearable in terms of noise. But shouldn't the cards stop throttling if you raise the power limit and keep temperatures in check?

Anyway thanks for the heads up. I'm lucky enough to have a lot of hardware passing through my hands, so I'll try a few cards more just for the hell of it... It should be reasonable to expect at least a 1300MHz+ chip at some point or another. Wish me luck!


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> There was one person who has a reference 670 on water that does like 1391-1400 with this mod, forgot his name but he pops in here time to time.


yeah, exactly what I mean ... 1 person ... among how many? a few hundreds at least


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crystalm3th*
> 
> Yeah I have to say, the stock fan on these reference cards is unbearable in terms of noise. But shouldn't the cards stop throttling if you raise the power limit and keep temperatures in check?
> Anyway thanks for the heads up. I'm lucky enough to have a lot of hardware passing through my hands, so I'll try a few cards more just for the hell of it... It should be reasonable to expect at least a 1300MHz+ chip at some point or another. Wish me luck!


it depends... on stock BIOS and latest 4B revision, both cards can do clocks near 122% Power Target and no throttling in benchmarks or gaming, while with vmodded BIOS (same 4B revision) and PT set to 150% they WILL start throttling down above 140% actual in benchmarks (e.g. Heaven 3.0). in both instances both BIOSes will cause power throttling under severe stress, e.g. Furmark with Dynamic Camera and FXAA enabled at max full screen resolution (1920x1200 @ 60Hz in my case).

either way, those 670 cards are very strong as they are even on stock BIOS







.. in older games they run at half whistle in SLI since there is not much to do for them









good luck with binning!


----------



## Crystalm3th

Under stock BIOS I'd also end up around the 122%. Got pissed at how low it was and considered moving to AMD before I stumbled upon this thread. Thank god nVidia overclocking isn't dead yet







It's a shame there's no voltage control, but I'm pretty sure 1,3V+ is gonna have people kill their GPU's. The software limit was already at 1,2V during the Fermi days and those were still made on a more robust 40nm process...

What BIOS did you flash to end up near the power target limit? The one that I flashed raises it so much that the card hobbles around 98-99% power limit at 1254MHz. Doesn't stop me from dragging the slider to 112 but it seems pointless. And now that you mention it, the card runs at completely different (lower) clocks in Furmark than it does in game. I'm using Heaven now to tune the clocks while the card is being stressed, then try some 3DMark 11 and Far Cry to confirm they work for extended periods of time.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crystalm3th*
> 
> Under stock BIOS I'd also end up around the 122%. Got pissed at how low it was and considered moving to AMD before I stumbled upon this thread. Thank god nVidia overclocking isn't dead yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame there's no voltage control, but I'm pretty sure 1,3V+ is gonna have people kill their GPU's. The software limit was already at 1,2V during the Fermi days and those were still made on a more robust 40nm process...
> What BIOS did you flash to end up near the power target limit? The one that I flashed raises it so much that the card hobbles around 98-99% power limit at 1254MHz. Doesn't stop me from dragging the slider to 112 but it seems pointless. And now that you mention it, the card runs at completely different (lower) clocks in Furmark than it does in game. I'm using Heaven now to tune the clocks while the card is being stressed, then try some 3DMark 11 and Far Cry to confirm they work for extended periods of time.


Most drivers nowadays detect Furmark as a danger to your GPU and will throttle them.


----------



## stinger92

Well this is strange guys there must be something wrong on my card the gigabyte 670 windforce, i see even on first page there's a screenshot with gpu-z/precision etc and the guy has 1300 mhz with 129% of power or so.
My card even after moded bios stays at the same 70-80% even if voltage increased,im ussually running Unigine and BF3 at around 70% stock and with bios mod + 500 mem my power was hovering around 80% could this be the reason why it doesnt OC more than factory 1170 mhz?? if so how do i unlock it , if the moded bios doesnt do it and i tried increasing it with afterburner but the same result.So whats going on here.

Edit: Forgot to mention i have a poor PSU but with OC cpu/and gpu testing it never even overheated or make problems at all.PSU is Recom M500 watts
Could it be that is has enough power but the Psu rail voltages are too low when i try to increase power/OC and the card doesnt allow it to go further??im not very good at this.I was actually planing to change the psu soon after i bought 670, but then i saw its rock solid and not overheating during tests just a bit warm so i kept it.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crystalm3th*
> 
> Under stock BIOS I'd also end up around the 122%. Got pissed at how low it was and considered moving to AMD before I stumbled upon this thread. Thank god nVidia overclocking isn't dead yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame there's no voltage control, but I'm pretty sure 1,3V+ is gonna have people kill their GPU's. The software limit was already at 1,2V during the Fermi days and those were still made on a more robust 40nm process...
> What BIOS did you flash to end up near the power target limit? The one that I flashed raises it so much that the card hobbles around 98-99% power limit at 1254MHz. Doesn't stop me from dragging the slider to 112 but it seems pointless. And now that you mention it, the card runs at completely different (lower) clocks in Furmark than it does in game. I'm using Heaven now to tune the clocks while the card is being stressed, then try some 3DMark 11 and Far Cry to confirm they work for extended periods of time.


1.3v here, still going strong!









Monitor your TDP in Far Cry, i assure you it will be higher than in Heaven (given you are using demanding graphics settings). Just crank it to the max, no reason not to.


----------



## Crystalm3th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stinger92*
> 
> Well this is strange guys there must be something wrong on my card the gigabyte 670 windforce, i see even on first page there's a screenshot with gpu-z/precision etc and the guy has 1300 mhz with 129% of power or so.
> My card even after moded bios stays at the same 70-80% even if voltage increased,im ussually running Unigine and BF3 at around 70% stock and with bios mod + 500 mem my power was hovering around 80% could this be the reason why it doesnt OC more than factory 1170 mhz?? if so how do i unlock it , if the moded bios doesnt do it and i tried increasing it with afterburner but the same result.So whats going on here.
> Edit: Forgot to mention i have a poor PSU but with OC cpu/and gpu testing it never even overheated or make problems at all.PSU is Recom M500 watts
> Could it be that is has enough power but the Psu rail voltages are too low when i try to increase power/OC and the card doesnt allow it to go further??im not very good at this.I was actually planing to change the psu soon after i bought 670, but then i saw its rock solid and not overheating during tests just a bit warm so i kept it.


Your PSU could very well be the cause of your problems. A cheapass Recom brick is not going to enjoy your overclocked 670 for long, and the risk of it overheating has nothing to do with a simple matter of capacity! I'd definitely recommend you to invest in a proper PSU upgrade before you put your expensive hardware at risk like this. I just don't get why so many people run 400 dollar graphics cards with cheap power supply units, be sensible please. You wouldn't go around trying to make a Lamborghini run on crude oil then complain when it's giving you issues, right?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> 1.3v here, still going strong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monitor your TDP in Far Cry, i assure you it will be higher than in Heaven (given you are using demanding graphics settings). Just crank it to the max, no reason not to.


Got it. And how did you hardmod your card? What type is it and how are you cooling?

I have to say my EVGA GTX580 started to degrade running at 1,23V after seeing only 3 or 4 months of use, despite being liquid cooled and never seeing temperatures above 40°C. It ran 1000MHz 24/7 at first but I ended up having to settle for 950 to stop getting driver crashes that I previously wasn't having.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crystalm3th*
> 
> Got it. And how did you hardmod your card? What type is it and how are you cooling?
> I have to say my EVGA GTX580 started to degrade running at 1,23V after seeing only 3 or 4 months of use, despite being liquid cooled and never seeing temperatures above 40°C. It ran 1000MHz 24/7 at first but I ended up having to settle for 950 to stop getting driver crashes that I previously wasn't having.


No hardware mod, the Power Edition card supports overvolting







However, i decided to only overvolt to 1.26, since the temps went mad (and so did the noise) at 1.3.


----------



## Crystalm3th

Ah, cool. Too bad the PE cards are non-ref, my waterblock won't fit them


----------



## ivanlabrie

Lightning does that too...wish I had gotten one of those for 325usd lol


----------



## CrazyNutz

Can anyone having a problem with your card not being detected by drivers after using KGB, possibly with the uefi vbios please try this version:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/4upapvqcrdujr7c/kgb_0.5.6.zip

I need feedback. Thanks


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crystalm3th*
> 
> Under stock BIOS I'd also end up around the 122%. Got pissed at how low it was and considered moving to AMD before I stumbled upon this thread. Thank god nVidia overclocking isn't dead yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame there's no voltage control, but I'm pretty sure 1,3V+ is gonna have people kill their GPU's. The software limit was already at 1,2V during the Fermi days and those were still made on a more robust 40nm process...
> What BIOS did you flash to end up near the power target limit? The one that I flashed raises it so much that the card hobbles around 98-99% power limit at 1254MHz. Doesn't stop me from dragging the slider to 112 but it seems pointless. And now that you mention it, the card runs at completely different (lower) clocks in Furmark than it does in game. I'm using Heaven now to tune the clocks while the card is being stressed, then try some 3DMark 11 and Far Cry to confirm they work for extended periods of time.


I use this tool:
http://www.v3dt.com/nvidia/600/

and feed it with my own stock BIOS dump (from GPU-Z) and alter the voltage tables both to max limit and alter the MAX Power Target value to 150% (expressed in numbers, so multiply stock Power target number by 1.5 to get 150% boost at max).

The voltage of 1.21V max in software BIOS results actually in around 1.24v actual voltage to gpu core if someone checked with multimeter (it was tested by others before).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Most drivers nowadays detect Furmark as a danger to your GPU and will throttle them.


yup hehe same here, Furmark in max stress means severe throttling on my Keplers


----------



## jona2125

Man I miss the days of my Galaxy 680. 1400 was awesome. Good ole lightning BIOS ftw.


----------



## Lord Xeb

GPUz does not display the Boost clock properly. Mine says 1176, but when I look at AIDA64 and MSI afterburner (had to clock the card down 20Mhz from 1306), says it is running at 1280 core. What is up with that?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> GPUz does not display the Boost clock properly. Mine says 1176, but when I look at AIDA64 and MSI afterburner (had to clock the card down 20Mhz from 1306), says it is running at 1280 core. What is up with that?


Are you looking at the Graphics card tab or Sensors tab? The first tab is usually wrong.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Graphics card tab. Then I looked at the sensors tab which seemed more correct. Before I flashed the card, The graphics card tab wouldn't have an issue.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> Graphics card tab. Then I looked at the sensors tab which seemed more correct. Before I flashed the card, The graphics card tab wouldn't have an issue.


Yeah it is the same for me, I boost to 1291 stock but it says 1059 in the Graphics card tab. Does not really matter to me though since I only use it for saving bios and using the sensor tab.


----------



## tsm106

Have many users flashed their 660ti's?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Have many users flashed their 660ti's?


No one has really talked about flashing that card in here but maybe once or twice, however a ton of people talk about it in here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1340182/online-600-series-firmware-modifier-version-0-7/180


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Yeah it is the same for me, I boost to 1291 stock but it says 1059 in the Graphics card tab. Does not really matter to me though since I only use it for saving bios and using the sensor tab.


How can the Graphics tab be wrong? The Sensors tab show the Max Boost which is supposed to be higher than the clock shown in the Graphics tab bexause of KB, right?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> How can the Graphics tab be wrong? The Sensors tab show the Max Boost which is supposed to be higher than the clock shown in the Graphics tab bexause of KB, right?


No, if the graphics tab was correct I would be boosting to just under 1086(1059+~27) And I am boosting to 1291. Plus I have KB disabled on my bios







. And for if I where to raise my offset by say 36 (effective ~1320) it (the graphics tab) would only go up to 1121 in the boost spot. Plain and simple: it is wrong.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Have many users flashed their 660ti's?
> 
> 
> 
> No one has really talked about flashing that card in here but maybe once or twice, however a ton of people talk about it in here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1340182/online-600-series-firmware-modifier-version-0-7/180
Click to expand...

Thanks general, I'll take a gander at it.


----------



## Accuracy158

Hmm I just tried this on my 670 FTW today. I haven't tested it thoroughly yet but it seems stable at 1293.4 vs the 1228.1 I use to get on the core. In real life this increases my average 1080p heaven framerate from 48.0 to 49.5.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> No, if the graphics tab was correct I would be boosting to just under 1086(1059+~27) And I am boosting to 1291. Plus I have KB disabled on my bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And for if I where to raise my offset by say 36 (effective ~1320) it (the graphics tab) would only go up to 1121 in the boost spot. Plain and simple: it is wrong.


Gotcha!


----------



## EvanWeaksauce

Ok so I'm new to overclocking that should be said first.
I have a Gigabyte WF3 NV670OC-2GD
With that said I have some questions which I would be grateful to anyone who answers them.

1. From what I understand this bios mod will allow you to increase your maximum voltage correct?
2. Is there a way to adjust max voltage without a bios reflash for my card?
3. Will you be able to adjust the maximum voltage or is it a set voltage per card manufacturer?
4. If you can adjust the voltage how is it done? As of now MSI AB and EVGA Precision only change min voltage for me.
5. Also why do I read everywhere that flashing gpu bios is so incredibly risky?
6. Does this void the warranty for the product?


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> The 670 PE has an issue with the power limit. Raising it does not give any results, and therefore you are stuck at 104% nomatter what you raise it too.
> Please try using this bios, and report back your results:
> 
> GTX670GC.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> (this is a mixture of a Gigabyte and the PE bios, that should solve the Power Limit issues)
> Sadly, no one has figured out how to disable throttleing yet (the 680 Lightning has a LN2 bios, with no throtlleing though).
> (and, would you mind changing Afterburner to english?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I flashed this bios after my MSi 670 PE kept throttling down after hitting the power limit. Made a backup of original and flashed under windows, worked just fine. After flashing the throttling stopt, no matter what power or temperature, so that's a good thing. The bad thing is that with this bios the fan speeds changed on boot. On boot the fans spin backwards to remove dust but i think they now do that at 100% fan speed because it sounds like the world is coming to an end, i can live with the noise and there is probably not a bit of dust that will remain but just wanted to give my experience with your modded bios.

Also, the voltage is now always 1.2 on load, although good when needed for higher overclocks i on the other hand can't get higher clocks on higher voltage. Can you keep the voltage lower so i can change it with afterburner but still combine the PE bios with the gigabyte one so the power limit issue gets fixed.

One more thing, temperatures are lower in heaven benchmark then with original bios, although i still use the same fan profile, how is that possible with higher voltage?

Max stable overclock: 1319 core, 1779 on memory

Thanks for you work. I attatched my original bios, maybe it can come to use for someone.

old.zip 120k .zip file


----------



## kevindd992002

What is the power limit (where it throttles) for the Gigabyte GTX 650 OC WF3?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvanWeaksauce*
> 
> Ok so I'm new to overclocking that should be said first.
> I have a Gigabyte WF3 NV670OC-2GD
> With that said I have some questions which I would be grateful to anyone who answers them.
> 1. From what I understand this bios mod will allow you to increase your maximum voltage correct?
> 2. Is there a way to adjust max voltage without a bios reflash for my card?
> 3. Will you be able to adjust the maximum voltage or is it a set voltage per card manufacturer?
> 4. If you can adjust the voltage how is it done? As of now MSI AB and EVGA Precision only change min voltage for me.
> 5. Also why do I read everywhere that flashing gpu bios is so incredibly risky?
> 6. Does this void the warranty for the product?


1) You sir, are correct. You get 1.21v on this mod
2) Nope
3) You can adjust it, but seriously, on that card, just go 1.21v, it can handle it just fine
4) You can only change max voltage through this mod
5) It's not, just back up your original bios, and make sure you have a backup gpu (be that an iGPU or whatever), so you can reflash the original bios IF it fails (which it doesen't)
6) Yep, if they discover it







just reflash stock bios, if you need to RMA. They can NOT see if another bios has been used
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I flashed this bios after my MSi 670 PE kept throttling down after hitting the power limit. Made a backup of original and flashed under windows, worked just fine. After flashing the throttling stopt, no matter what power or temperature, so that's a good thing. The bad thing is that with this bios the fan speeds changed on boot. On boot the fans spin backwards to remove dust but i think they now do that at 100% fan speed because it sounds like the world is coming to an end, i can live with the noise and there is probably not a bit of dust that will remain but just wanted to give my experience with your modded bios.
> Also, the voltage is now always 1.2 on load, although good when needed for higher overclocks i on the other hand can't get higher clocks on higher voltage. Can you keep the voltage lower so i can change it with afterburner but still combine the PE bios with the gigabyte one so the power limit issue gets fixed.
> One more thing, temperatures are lower in heaven benchmark then with original bios, although i still use the same fan profile, how is that possible with higher voltage?
> Max stable overclock: 1319 core, 1779 on memory
> Thanks for you work. I attatched my original bios, maybe it can come to use for someone.


Fans are broken on this mod, speeds are not what they used to be, redo your fan curve, and you should be fine, below is a stock voltage bios (atleast it should be, please report back if the voltages are still incorrect, and i will fix).

GCPESTOCKV.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> 1) You sir, are correct. You get 1.21v on this mod
> 2) Nope
> 3) You can adjust it, but seriously, on that card, just go 1.21v, it can handle it just fine
> 4) You can only change max voltage through this mod
> 5) It's not, just back up your original bios, and make sure you have a backup gpu (be that an iGPU or whatever), so you can reflash the original bios IF it fails (which it doesen't)
> 6) Yep, if they discover it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just reflash stock bios, if you need to RMA. They can NOT see if another bios has been used
> Fans are broken on this mod, speeds are not what they used to be, redo your fan curve, and you should be fine, below is a stock voltage bios (atleast it should be, please report back if the voltages are still incorrect, and i will fix).
> 
> GCPESTOCKV.zip 56k .zip file


Why do you not suggest going over 1.21V for this card?

Any ideas on my question above regarding power throttle limit?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Why do you not suggest going over 1.21V for this card?
> Any ideas on my question above regarding power throttle limit?


You can't go higher. And on this card i suggest you to go 1.21v, it will handle it just fine. It has a nice pcb with an awesome cooler, no reason not to max it out, and take full advantage of the capabilities on this card!

I don't really get the question? can't you see it in AB or PrecisionX?. Stock i should throttle at around 104%, but you should be able to raise that?


----------



## kcuestag

I'm a bit skeptical, is 1.212v fine for these reference cards?

I have two options:

1. Run it at stock 1.175v with 1228MHz Core and 7008MHz Memory.
2. Run it at modded 1.212v with 1306MHz Core and 7008MHz Memory.

It's not a huge difference (Like 2-3fps), is it even worth the extra voltage?

Forgot to mention, they're under water and highest they will ever hit is around 52ºC on hot days.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I'm a bit skeptical, is 1.212v fine for these reference cards?
> I have two options:
> 1. Run it at stock 1.175v with 1228MHz Core and 7008MHz Memory.
> 2. Run it at modded 1.212v with 1306MHz Core and 7008MHz Memory.
> It's not a huge difference (Like 2-3fps), is it even worth the extra voltage?
> Forgot to mention, they're under water and highest they will ever hit is around 52ºC on hot days.


1.21 is fine, especially under water. 1228 to 1306 is one of the better performance gains from overvolting i have seen. Seriously, don't worry at all. I run my card at 1.26v, and i have yet to see any trouble at all.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> 1.21 is fine, especially under water. 1228 to 1306 is one of the better performance gains from overvolting i have seen. Seriously, don't worry at all. I run my card at 1.26v, and i have yet to see any trouble at all.


How did you get it to 1.26v? And how long have you been running it like that?









Thanks.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> How did you get it to 1.26v? And how long have you been running it like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


MSI Power Edition supports overvoltage. And for quite a while :S almost since launch









Hmm, thats not true, since the release of Afterburner v2.2.3


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Fans are broken on this mod, speeds are not what they used to be, redo your fan curve, and you should be fine, below is a stock voltage bios (atleast it should be, please report back if the voltages are still incorrect, and i will fix).
> 
> GCPESTOCKV.zip 56k .zip file


Flashed it, liked the other one better. This has the original voltage table but the clocks are not correct. What previously was 1319 with an +125 ofset is now around 1250 something. Is it possible to fix fans on the first modded bios i flashed?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> MSI Power Edition supports overvoltage. And for quite a while :S almost since launch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, thats not true, since the release of Afterburner v2.2.3


Does your card have same pcb as my reference cards?


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Does your card have same pcb as my reference cards?


MSI power edition cards have custom PCB


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> Flashed it, liked the other one better. This has the original voltage table but the clocks are not correct. What previously was 1319 with an +125 ofset is now around 1250 something. Is it possible to fix fans on the first modded bios i flashed?
> Thanks for your help!


It might be, i honestly don't know. Im not that into BIOS editing, it is kinda difficult reverse engineering it! The card runs perfectly well on this BIOS, and i am satisfied with it.
I believe there is a version, that has the dust-removal-crap removed, but with even more messed up fans. However, i found this to work just as good as the reference BIOS, after putting some effort into optimizing the fan profile (i think i settled for 23% min speed until 43C and then 55% on 69C, but i don't remember, im not at home right now)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Does your card have same pcb as my reference cards?


Nope, completely custom design, and in my opinion an awesome design. The power delivery is just... better, my voltage readings are very stable compared to the DCII card i tried!


----------



## kcuestag

So that means having 1.212v through my card is not as safe as having it through yours.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> So that means having 1.212v through my card is not as safe as having it through yours.


Mine is a 670 yours is a 680 (right?), the 680s have an improved power design compared to the 670, i would say it's about the same (mine might be a bit safer, but only by a slight margin). Seriously, do not worry about 1.21v.


----------



## CrazyNutz

New KGB version fellas: LATEST: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ouhpkeq5m4n6vn5/kgb_0.6.0.zip

Version 0.6
-Added config option to change the max boost frequency.
-Added EXPERIMENTAL option to preserve the original checksum.
-Added fixes for some bios that KGB was not playing nice with.

Happy new year. Enjoy


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNutz*
> 
> New KGB version fellas: LATEST: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ouhpkeq5m4n6vn5/kgb_0.6.0.zip
> Version 0.6
> -Added config option to change the max boost frequency.
> -Added EXPERIMENTAL option to preserve the original checksum.
> -Added fixes for some bios that KGB was not playing nice with.
> Happy new year. Enjoy


Great! Thank you








EDIT: The max boost option works great I just tested it with a couple of different speeds


----------



## CrazyNutz

Great! Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> You can't go higher. And on this card i suggest you to go 1.21v, it will handle it just fine. It has a nice pcb with an awesome cooler, no reason not to max it out, and take full advantage of the capabilities on this card!
> I don't really get the question? can't you see it in AB or PrecisionX?. Stock i should throttle at around 104%, but you should be able to raise that?


Why can't you go over 1.212V?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> It might be, i honestly don't know. Im not that into BIOS editing, it is kinda difficult reverse engineering it! The card runs perfectly well on this BIOS, and i am satisfied with it.
> I believe there is a version, that has the dust-removal-crap removed, but with even more messed up fans. However, i found this to work just as good as the reference BIOS, after putting some effort into optimizing the fan profile (i think i settled for 23% min speed until 43C and then 55% on 69C, but i don't remember, im not at home right now)
> Nope, completely custom design, and in my opinion an awesome design. The power delivery is just... better, my voltage readings are very stable compared to the DCII card i tried!


How good is the MSI over the ASUS? Is the ASUS even better than my Gigabyte card in terms of overclocking?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Why can't you go over 1.212V?
> 
> Because you can't. Anything higher would require hardware modding.
> 
> How good is the MSI over the ASUS? Is the ASUS even better than my Gigabyte card in terms of overclocking?


Personal preference, go ask a DCII why his is better than a TwinFrozer and the other way around. I fell in love with the TwinFrozr because i feel the noise it makes is much easier on the ear.
The DCII is a great PCB design, Asus makes awesome PCB's, it might be better, but the x3 cooler is awesome. I don't know which would overclock best (most likely the DCII). I would get an x3 over a DCII, and a TwinFrozer over a x3, but thats personal preference!


----------



## General121

Honestly I think I've seen higher clocks more often from Evga 670ftws and Gigabyte 670 than the Asus DC2 670 TOP (of which I own one) .


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Personal preference, go ask a DCII why his is better than a TwinFrozer and the other way around. I fell in love with the TwinFrozr because i feel the noise it makes is much easier on the ear.
> The DCII is a great PCB design, Asus makes awesome PCB's, it might be better, but the x3 cooler is awesome. I don't know which would overclock best (most likely the DCII). I would get an x3 over a DCII, and a TwinFrozer over a x3, but thats personal preference!


Ok. Well, I got my x3 from Amazon at $320, so yeah that's a hell of a deal. Also, I will be replacing the x3 cooler with the Accelero Hybrid Cooler which is very similar to The Mod so the cooler type of thee different cards isn't much of a factor to me









Why do you not suggest going over 1.212V?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Honestly I think I've seen higher clocks more often from Evga 670ftws and Gigabyte 670 than the Asus DC2 670 TOP (of which I own one) .


Interesting :S Is that generally, or just compared to your card?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok. Well, I got my x3 from Amazon at $320, so yeah that's a hell of a deal. Also, I will be replacing the x3 cooler with the Accelero Hybrid Cooler which is very similar to The Mod so the cooler type of thee different cards isn't much of a factor to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you not suggest going over 1.212V?


You can't go above 1.212v without hardware modding


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> You can't go above 1.212v without hardware modding


So modifying the BIOS to greater than 1.212V will not do anything? It will lock the voltage to 1.212V still?

If 1.175V is the stock voltage and greater than 1.212V is "overvolting", what then do you call increasing from 1.175V up to 1.212V?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So modifying the BIOS to greater than 1.212V will not do anything? It will lock the voltage to 1.212V still?
> If 1.175V is the stock voltage and greater than 1.212V is "overvolting", what then do you call increasing from 1.175V up to 1.212V?


Anything greater then 1.175 is overvolting since you are going OVER the stock voltage.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNutz*
> 
> New KGB version fellas: LATEST: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ouhpkeq5m4n6vn5/kgb_0.6.0.zip
> Version 0.6
> -Added config option to change the max boost frequency.
> -Added EXPERIMENTAL option to preserve the original checksum.
> -Added fixes for some bios that KGB was not playing nice with.
> Happy new year. Enjoy


690 editing now working?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So modifying the BIOS to greater than 1.212V will not do anything? It will lock the voltage to 1.212V still?
> If 1.175V is the stock voltage and greater than 1.212V is "overvolting", what then do you call increasing from 1.175V up to 1.212V?


omg.... anything beyond 1.175v is overvolting... anything beyond 1.212 requires hardware modding. If you set it higher than 1.85 it will just cap it at 1.212 and not go any higher


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Interesting :S Is that generally, or just compared to your card?
> You can't go above 1.212v without hardware modding


I'm starting to think it happens with a number of the Asus cards. Plus they fail randomly


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> I'm starting to think it happens with a number of the Asus cards. Plus they fail randomly


Wow :S I'm quite surprised to hear that, seeing that they use very nice components on their custom pcb's! Thank god Gigabyte, EVGA and MSI exists to push out some awesome non-reference designs!


----------



## skyn3t

Today my FTW just died on me. I just stated the RMA process. Let's hope for a good card and with all capacitor.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Today my FTW just died on me. I just stated the RMA process. Let's hope for a good card and with all capacitor.


I'm sorry to hear! Any idea what happened? Did the overvolt kill it? Luckily EVGA has great RMA service!


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Wow :S I'm quite surprised to hear that, seeing that they use very nice components on their custom pcb's! Thank god Gigabyte, EVGA and MSI exists to push out some awesome non-reference designs!


I think MSI and EVGA are built their card for overclockers, Like FTW and PE and Lightning and Classified.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> I'm sorry to hear! Any idea what happened? Did the overvolt kill it? Luckily EVGA has great RMA service!


Doubt it. Still have been running the mod since OP's date and have no issues and still can go to the same max clocks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> I think MSI and EVGA are built their card for overclockers, Like FTW and PE and Lightning and Classified.


Makes sense.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> I think MSI and EVGA are built their card for overclockers, Like FTW and PE and Lightning and Classified.


So would Asus, with their TOP line? Who does custom pcb's without targeting overclockers? :O


----------



## Stay Puft

Has anyone digged through a 690 bios? Is it the same as a 680 bios or are there small differences?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> I'm sorry to hear! Any idea what happened? Did the overvolt kill it? Luckily EVGA has great RMA service!


Wasn't overvoltage, the card was acting weird for quite sometime and games had started to crash randomely and today it just starded to stop power on. I had to put all my loop down and swapped the second card to the first PCI slot to see what going on but no lucky the card statded to flicks and sometimes loosing the desktop. So time to rest. Hope my new card can pair good with my faster card 1359mhz


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> *So would Asus, with their TOP line*? Who does custom pcb's without targeting overclockers? :O


I believe is their *Matrix* version is for overclocked, but they only made it for the best GPU which in this generation, is 7970 Ghz. but sometimes @ HWBot I see ASUS TOP too. I'm saying that based on my experience, record @ HWBot (dominated Lightning and Classy), and this forums, too


----------



## Circaflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Today my FTW just died on me. I just stated the RMA process. Let's hope for a good card and with all capacitor.


what do you mean by all capacitor?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Circaflex*
> 
> what do you mean by all capacitor?


Some new ftw stated to cone with 3 to 4 capacicitor less . if you search here at ocn you will find it.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> I believe is their *Matrix* version is for overclocked, but they only made it for the best GPU which in this generation, is 7970 Ghz. but sometimes @ HWBot I see ASUS TOP too. I'm saying that based on my experience, record @ HWBot (dominated Lightning and Classy), and this forums, too


http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/NVIDIA_Series/GTX680DC2T2GD5/
"Acclaimed DIGI+ VRM with 10-phase Super Alloy Power technology delivers precise digital power and enhanced *overclocking* headroom."
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Some new ftw stated to cone with 3 to 4 capacicitor less . if you search here at ocn you will find it.


Thats... sad :'( I keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/NVIDIA_Series/GTX680DC2T2GD5/
> "Acclaimed DIGI+ VRM with 10-phase Super Alloy Power technology delivers precise digital power and enhanced *overclocking* headroom."
> Thats... sad :'( I keep my fingers crossed!


No need to be sad,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Hi,
> Yes, it is true in fact that EVGA changed the layout of some components on the GTX 670 FTW. The new change is mainly to provide better OC performance than the original version.
> The card can work in SLI with the previous version, but we do understand that SLI users may want matching cards, in this case we can offer a replacement on the original card so they will match. If this is something you would like to do please contact EVGA support at [email protected]
> Thanks,
> Jacob


http://www.overclock.net/t/1339811/evga-gtx-670-ftw-2gb/30#post_18980406


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/NVIDIA_Series/GTX680DC2T2GD5/
> "Acclaimed DIGI+ VRM with 10-phase Super Alloy Power technology delivers precise digital power and enhanced *overclocking* headroom."


Yes Direct CU II is equipped for overclocking, too...but *Matrix* is their 'true' high end graphics card like Lightning from MSI and Classified from EVGA.
Lightning have a dual BIOS, no throttling, Classified have 3 BIOS and EVBot (although now EVBot is gone)..., matrix 7970 have a manual voltage control and 100% fan button.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Anything greater then 1.175 is overvolting since you are going OVER the stock voltage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> omg.... anything beyond 1.175v is overvolting... anything beyond 1.212 requires hardware modding. If you set it higher than 1.85 it will just cap it at 1.212 and not go any higher


Exactly what I was referring to! So no omg's needed here. I didn't understand earlier why you needed to do a hardware mod just to get past 1.212V and you mentioned in one post that the MSI PE supports overvoltage overclocking. Technically, all GTX 670's support overvoltage it's just that the MSI PE is already "hardware-modded" out of the box so you can get past 1.212V with it. Yes?


----------



## skyn3t

i was going to post the link but 123 did me a favor and lets hope for this to be true in performance


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> it's just that the MSI PE is already "hardware-modded" out of the box so you can get past 1.212V with it. Yes?


Yes.. the chip in the 670 PE is one that can be controlled using software where-as no other manufacturer uses it.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Exactly what I was referring to! So no omg's needed here. I didn't understand earlier why you needed to do a hardware mod just to get past 1.212V and you mentioned in one post that the MSI PE supports overvoltage overclocking. Technically, all GTX 670's support overvoltage it's just that the MSI PE is already "hardware-modded" out of the box so you can get past 1.212V with it. Yes?


Same voltage controller, so technically, no :S, but practically speaking, yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Yes Direct CU II is equipped for overclocking, too...but *Matrix* is their 'true' high end graphics card like Lightning from MSI and Classified from EVGA.
> Lightning have a dual BIOS, no throttling, Classified have 3 BIOS and EVBot (although now EVBot is gone)..., matrix 7970 have a manual voltage control and 100% fan button.


That Matrix card is expensive :S glad we are on the same lines though







. Any Matrix owners club, does people actually buy that card? :O


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Yes Direct CU II is equipped for overclocking, too...but *Matrix* is their 'true' high end graphics card like Lightning from MSI and Classified from EVGA.
> Lightning have a dual BIOS, no throttling, Classified have 3 BIOS and EVBot (although now EVBot is gone)..., matrix 7970 have a manual voltage control and 100% fan button.


wrong. Matrix is just the name given to their AMD chips as far as I see. The whole voltage control etc is from AMD since they can change voltages while ours are stock locked down. TOP was the name given to the nvidia Asus gpus that were factory overclocked and supposed to be better but that hasn't come to be too true and they cancelled or lowered the oc models clock and took top off the name


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> *wrong*. *Matrix is just the name given to their AMD chips* as far as I see. The whole voltage control etc is from AMD since they can change voltages while ours are stock locked down. TOP was the name given to the nvidia Asus gpus that were factory overclocked and supposed to be better but that hasn't come to be too true and they cancelled or lowered the oc models clock and took top off the name


Really? How about the *GTX 580* Matrix Platinum? Have you ever heard that? Kudos for you, sir


----------



## FiShBuRn

This will work on GTX 690 bioses?


----------



## kcuestag

After hearing Skyn3t's GPU dying, I went paranoid and flashed my cards to stock BIOS again.









Has anyone been running a GTX670/680 with 1.212v BIOS for a long period and at load many hours a day? I do [email protected] so they're under 100% load almost 24/7.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> After hearing Skyn3t's GPU dying, I went paranoid and flashed my cards to stock BIOS again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone been running a GTX670/680 with 1.212v BIOS for a long period and at load many hours a day? I do [email protected] so they're under 100% load almost 24/7.


I wouldn't personally bother with overvolt modded BIOS for folding ... what kind of PPD change are you seeing with vmodded BIOS vs stock? 5%? not worth it IMHO, since the cards run at full steam 24/7, just keep them at stock voltage ... or even limit that a bit to preserve their life for longer ... folding is not gonna pay you back for a dead card (in-warranty RMA may however LOL!), and they may use up much quicker if kept under full load 24/7, just my 2 cents...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> wrong. Matrix is just the name given to their AMD chips as far as I see. The whole voltage control etc is from AMD since they can change voltages while ours are stock locked down. TOP was the name given to the nvidia Asus gpus that were factory overclocked and supposed to be better but that hasn't come to be too true and they cancelled or lowered the oc models clock and took top off the name


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> I wouldn't personally bother with overvolt modded BIOS for folding ... what kind of PPD change are you seeing with vmodded BIOS vs stock? 5%? not worth it IMHO, since the cards run at full steam 24/7, just keep them at stock voltage ... or even limit that a bit to preserve their life for longer ... folding is not gonna pay you back for a dead card (in-warranty RMA may however LOL!), and they may use up much quicker if kept under full load 24/7, just my 2 cents...


I used the modded vbios and limit power target and core and mem speeds to the minimum the slider will go (while affecting it xD)
I got decent ppd* with only 800mhz core and slower ram, whilst I limited the voltage to 0.987v in Precision X. Worked good, unless I upped power target, then the voltage would spike to 1.21v

*Between 25-40.000ppd using a G620 xD


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> I wouldn't personally bother with overvolt modded BIOS for folding ... what kind of PPD change are you seeing with vmodded BIOS vs stock? 5%? not worth it IMHO, since the cards run at full steam 24/7, just keep them at stock voltage ... or even limit that a bit to preserve their life for longer ... folding is not gonna pay you back for a dead card (in-warranty RMA may however LOL!), and they may use up much quicker if kept under full load 24/7, just my 2 cents...


It gets me an extra 2k PPD, not much, probably not worth it.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Really? How about the *GTX 580* Matrix Platinum? Have you ever heard that? Kudos for you, sir


maybe I missed a FERMI gpu when discussing Kepler and AMD 7xxx series


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> maybe I missed a FERMI gpu when discussing Kepler and AMD 7xxx series


you say that matrix is the only name of ASUS product for AMD....which is not...that's why I said that...

"wrong, *Matrix is just the name given to their AMD chips*", that would be makes sense (for me) if you says that Matrix is just the name given to the *best GPU per generation*...which is 580 @ 500/HD6000, and AMD 7970 Ghz @ 600/HD7000 series. Maybe I misunderstood your statement, I don't know.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> you say that matrix is the only name of ASUS product for AMD....which is not...that's why I said that...
> "wrong, *Matrix is just the name given to their AMD chips*", that would be makes sense if you says that Matrix is just the name given to the *best GPU per generation*...which is 580 @ 500/HD6000, and AMD 7970 Ghz @ 600/HD7000 series. Maybe I misunderstood your statement, I don't know.


Or maybe they only made it for the 7970 because all of those features for a 680 means nothing when its voltage is locked down.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Or maybe they only made it for the 7970 because all of those features for a 680 means nothing when its voltage is locked down.


Makes sense...but I don't know.


----------



## lilchronic

what am i supposed to do when it say fail


----------



## lilchronic




----------



## lilchronic

i cant do it


----------



## lilchronic

i did it 1398mhz


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i did it 1398mhz


Sorry about that just checked this thread







Glad you did it nice clocks


----------



## CrazyNutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i did it 1398mhz


I think I can, I think I can..... I CAN







:


----------



## kevindd992002

So you can't specify the voltage when you are reflashing the card? Or is it that specifying a voltage greater than 1.212V will still lock the voltage to 1.212V essentially?

Thanks.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i did it 1398mhz


Now open up Battlefield Bad Company 2 and join a laguna presa server and see how long it lasts









Everytime i though i was stable this game/map proved me wrong. The best I can do with that in mind is 1297/3100.

And I decided to flash back to stock voltage and I'm still just as stable as I was with 1.212. Weird.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Now open up Battlefield Bad Company 2 and join a laguna presa server and see how long it lasts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everytime i though i was stable this game/map proved me wrong. The best I can do with that in mind is 1297/3100.
> And I decided to flash back to stock voltage and I'm still just as stable as I was with 1.212. Weird.


i played farcry 3 last night for an hour 2xmsaa never dropped lower than 60fps DX11


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i played farcry 3 last night for an hour 2xmsaa never dropped lower than 60fps DX11


I'm telling you, as odd as it sounds, BFBC2 / laguna presa makes my overclocks more unstable than anything, including BF3.

Nonetheless I envy your 1398mhz. That is beastly.

edit: wow, and just noticed your 5ghz 3570k. Nice!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So you can't specify the voltage when you are reflashing the card? Or is it that specifying a voltage greater than 1.212V will still lock the voltage to 1.212V essentially?
> Thanks.


Anybody?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Anybody?


Yes, anything beyond 1.875 will still lock it to 1.212. 1.212 is the maximum for a BIOS overclock on Keplar


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> The 670 PE has an issue with the power limit. Raising it does not give any results, and therefore you are stuck at 104% nomatter what you raise it too.


Is it in any way possible to fix this in my stock bios. I want everything including my fan speeds and voltage tables stock but be able to increase the power limit above 104% just a little bit would be fine. In some instances it gets to 106 and then it starts throttling even though i raised the limit to 114 in afterburner.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> Is it in any way possible to fix this in my stock bios. I want everything including my fan speeds and voltage tables stock but be able to increase the power limit above 104% just a little bit would be fine. In some instances it gets to 106 and then it starts throttling even though i raised the limit to 114 in afterburner.


No, this is not possible, without the custom bios attached in the post you refer to. You will need to use that bios, if you wish to get your power limit above 104%. It has it's flaws, i know, but i have been running it for quite a long time now, and it is still going strong.


----------



## Crystalm3th

So today I got two new ref GTX670's to play with. Unfortunately no luck. First card got me but a measly 13MHz more on the core compared to the previous one and wouldn't make it to +500 on memory. Second one didn't give signal over HDMI at all, and over DVI would only start producing image upon entering Windows. On top of that the image is saturated with a yellowish hue. It ran 3D just fine but since it wouldn't give me image before drivers kicked in I suspect it's busted on a hardware level, and won't be messing around with it. Gonna get my RMA sorted.

Luckily I also had a GTX680 DC2O come in with my order. I intend to sell it but might as well see what it can do, right? Can I use the Asus DCii TOP bios to unlock it's voltage? Because there isn't a specific DC2O bios in the starting post...


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crystalm3th*
> 
> So today I got two new ref GTX670's to play with. Unfortunately no luck. First card got me but a measly 13MHz more on the core compared to the previous one and wouldn't make it to +500 on memory. Second one didn't give signal over HDMI at all, and over DVI would only start producing image upon entering Windows. On top of that the image is saturated with a yellowish hue. It ran 3D just fine but since it wouldn't give me image before drivers kicked in I suspect it's busted on a hardware level, and won't be messing around with it. Gonna get my RMA sorted.
> 
> Luckily I also had a GTX680 DC2O come in with my order. I intend to sell it but might as well see what it can do, right? Can I use the Asus DCii TOP bios to unlock it's voltage? Because there isn't a specific DC2O bios in the starting post...


When you get it, make sure you are on the most up to date bios, then dump it and post it here and I will mod it for you.


----------



## BullZeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*


cant PM u so ill try this way

U told me to find the bios of the card and then flash it back..

The problem is tho that i cant start the computer with the card. So i have to remove it totally and then put the DVI on the CPU.. Otherwise i get no pic on monitor :S

Is there any other way i can fix this fail i made?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BullZeye*
> 
> cant PM u so ill try this way
> 
> U told me to find the bios of the card and then flash it back..
> 
> The problem is tho that i cant start the computer with the card. So i have to remove it totally and then put the DVI on the CPU.. Otherwise i get no pic on monitor :S
> 
> Is there any other way i can fix this fail i made?


Can you boot with the card in and the DVI in the cpu?


----------



## BullZeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Can you boot with the card in and the DVI in the cpu?


no.. still dosnt work







.. Damn, what have i done xD


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BullZeye*
> 
> no.. still dosnt work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Damn, what have i done xD


What is the issue about not booting? Not able to go into Windows or post period?


----------



## BullZeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> What is the issue about not booting? Not able to go into Windows or post period?


the monitor wont work at all with the GPU connected to the motherboard.. .. so it is booting normaly.. but i cant see a thing :S


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BullZeye*
> 
> the monitor wont work at all with the GPU connected to the motherboard.. .. so it is booting normaly.. but i cant see a thing :S


Can you go into your bios and select your main display device to be your iGPU?


----------



## BullZeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Can you go into your bios and select your main display device to be your iGPU?


i could go in.. but only with the cpu connected :S..


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BullZeye*
> 
> i could go in.. but only with the cpu connected :S..


I understand that...


----------



## BullZeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I understand that...


Oh, was me who misuderstood.. Anyway.. im in windows with my GPU connected.. I tried to flash but says "no NVIDIA display adapters found"


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BullZeye*
> 
> Oh, was me who misuderstood.. Anyway.. im in windows with my GPU connected.. I tried to flash but says "no NVIDIA display adapters found"


http://www.overclock.net/t/593427/how-to-unbrick-your-bricked-graphics-card-fix-a-failed-bios-flash


----------



## noobtuber

Hey guys









well, does anyone know where I can get an ORIGINAL EVGA GTX670 FTW 2GB Bios? I deleted my copy of it, and now i only have the 1.23V. BIOS


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobtuber*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, does anyone know where I can get an ORIGINAL EVGA GTX670 FTW 2GB Bios? I deleted my copy of it, and now i only have the 1.23V. BIOS


http://www.mvktech.net/component/option,com_joomlaboard/Itemid,34/func,view/id,62632/catid,13/limit,10/limitstart,10/

Bottom post of this page.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobtuber*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, does anyone know where I can get an ORIGINAL EVGA GTX670 FTW 2GB Bios? I deleted my copy of it, and now i only have the 1.23V. BIOS


http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/125036/EVGA.GTX670.2048.120705.html


----------



## Crystalm3th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> When you get it, make sure you are on the most up to date bios, then dump it and post it here and I will mod it for you.


Sweet! I am unsure how to check whether my BIOS is the most recent version or not, but here's the file: http://www.2shared.com/file/9tvgVlw7/680DC2O.html


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crystalm3th*
> 
> Sweet! I am unsure how to check whether my BIOS is the most recent version or not, but here's the file: http://www.2shared.com/file/9tvgVlw7/680DC2O.html


Done:
http://www.mediafire.com/?07v29dbj86drn34
1202
1.21v
150% power target
30/100 fans.


----------



## noobtuber

WOW THX MATE!









well, does anyone of you know the actual most "powerful" BIOS out there? I wanna go over 1260 Mhz because the 1.21V BIOS only let me go to 1260


----------



## Crystalm3th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Done:
> http://www.mediafire.com/?07v29dbj86drn34
> 1202
> 1.21v
> 150% power target
> 30/100 fans.


Awesome! Gonna test it right away.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobtuber*
> 
> WOW THX MATE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, does anyone of you know the actual most "powerful" BIOS out there? I wanna go over 1260 Mhz because the 1.21V BIOS only let me go to 1260


These cards are limited to 1,21V, they won't go any higher unless you hardmod them. If you're stuck at 1260 it means your card just isn't that good. Too bad!


----------



## noobtuber

wrong answer.

you know about the Kepler BIOS Editor? You can set your own Voltage there


----------



## Crystalm3th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobtuber*
> 
> wrong answer.
> 
> you know about the Kepler BIOS Editor? You can set your own Voltage there


You go right ahead and do that then, I'll hear from you in a few posts complaining the actual voltage still won't go over 1,21V. Unless you have an MSI PE or Lightning card, those are the only ones out there that support slightly higher voltages.

Unfortunately I seem unable to flash my GTX680 DC2O using Firestorm. Looks like the EEPROM is erase-protected. Anyone got an idea?


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crystalm3th*
> 
> You go right ahead and do that then, I'll hear from you in a few posts complaining the actual voltage still won't go over 1,21V. Unless you have an MSI PE or Lightning card, those are the only ones out there that support slightly higher voltages.


Or an eVGA classified


----------



## spinejam

google nvflash.exe --protectoff option.


----------



## noobtuber

well, it works







1.25 V







1340 Mhz Boost FTW!!!!!!!!


----------



## BullZeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/593427/how-to-unbrick-your-bricked-graphics-card-fix-a-failed-bios-flash


Hey again man.. I tried all of these steps.. but somehow i cant manage to pass through when i enter this step

*13) Restart your computer and boot into the USB drive. On my computer, this is done by pressing F8 and selecting the USB drive when I see the BIOS splash screen but it may be different for your motherboard.*

on 14 it says navigate to the folder.
Im entering CD ZOTAC but then what?

I dont understand how the NVflash does work.. Always says invalid command :S


----------



## twitchyzero

on latest drive (310.90)

had to dial back my OC
1306/7464 heaven 93fps

now 1293/7114 heaven 90fps

SAD FACE

on the other hand stock settings yield 83fps...that seems pretty good for stock 670 sli IIRC...

Is there even a point in adjusting the voltage slider? I mean when I try to mimick stock settings with this bios by pulling it back to 1.175....it still jumps right up to 1.21V anyways once its under load.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BullZeye*
> 
> Hey again man.. I tried all of these steps.. but somehow i cant manage to pass through when i enter this step
> 
> *13) Restart your computer and boot into the USB drive. On my computer, this is done by pressing F8 and selecting the USB drive when I see the BIOS splash screen but it may be different for your motherboard.*
> 
> on 14 it says navigate to the folder.
> Im entering CD ZOTAC but then what?
> 
> I dont understand how the NVflash does work.. Always says invalid command :S


Did you make a bootable USB drive with NVflash?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> on latest drive (310.90)
> 
> had to dial back my OC
> 1306/7464 heaven 93fps
> 
> now 1293/7114 heaven 90fps
> 
> SAD FACE
> 
> on the other hand stock settings yield 83fps...that seems pretty good for stock 670 sli IIRC...
> 
> Is there even a point in adjusting the voltage slider? I mean when I try to mimick stock settings with this bios by pulling it back to 1.175....it still jumps right up to 1.21V anyways once its under load.


No need to increase it Kepler does this by its self.


----------



## BullZeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Did you make a bootable USB drive with NVflash?


Im at work. Will you be on in about 1 hour or so?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BullZeye*
> 
> Im at work. Will you be on in about 1 hour or so?


Ill be here


----------



## BullZeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Ill be here


Im still not home but i think i can manage to anwser from the phone









I made a portable usb using this tool "HP format tool" and works so i can enter it when i restart. The problem is i cant manage it after that :S

Like, what am i suppose to type :/


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BullZeye*
> 
> Im still not home but i think i can manage to anwser from the phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a portable usb using this tool "HP format tool" and works so i can enter it when i restart. The problem is i cant manage it after that :S
> 
> Like, what am i suppose to type :/


Ah,
Nvflash --protectoff
Nvflash yourbios.rom

Hopefully your gpu shows up in Nvflash.


----------



## BullZeye

Ok.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Ah,
> Nvflash --protectoff
> Nvflash yourbios.rom
> 
> Hopefully your gpu shows up in Nvflash.


ill try that then. Home in about 5 min finally


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BullZeye*
> 
> Ok.
> ill try that then. Home in about 5 min finally


Great good luck


----------



## BullZeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Ah,
> Nvflash --protectoff
> Nvflash yourbios.rom
> 
> Hopefully your gpu shows up in Nvflash.


so i tried this

this is what i get :S

http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/5692/wrongj.jpg


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BullZeye*
> 
> so i tried this
> 
> this is what i get :S
> 
> http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/5692/wrongj.jpg


You're not using a dos version of nvflash.
Try this one...

nvflash_5.127.zip 407k .zip file


Put everything in the root of the flashdrive.


----------



## BullZeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> You're not using a dos version of nvflash.
> Try this one...
> 
> nvflash_5.127.zip 407k .zip file
> 
> 
> Put everything in the root of the flashdrive.


so if im using the zotac firestorm.. ill put it inside the Zotac folder. OR open zotac folder, then open BIOS folder and put them in there?..

I shouldnt even try this from the beggining







.. sorry for being pain -.-


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BullZeye*
> 
> so if im using the zotac firestorm.. ill put it inside the Zotac folder. OR open zotac folder, then open BIOS folder and put them in there?..
> 
> I shouldnt even try this from the beggining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. sorry for being pain -.-


Neither and do not use that for this. You need the download grunion posted. You need to make your usb bootable with win98 then extract the download to the usb boot off of it then run the commands.


----------



## BullZeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Neither and do not use that for this. You need the download grunion posted. You need to make your usb bootable with win98 then extract the download to the usb boot off of it then run the commands.


Ok,

well.. i have the bootable USB. And i placed the files in the USB like this
http://imageshack.us/f/846/helph.jpg/

Is this correct now?..


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BullZeye*
> 
> Ok,
> 
> well.. i have the bootable USB. And i placed the files in the USB like this
> http://imageshack.us/f/846/helph.jpg/
> 
> Is this correct now?..


It should be, I could not see all of them even with show hidden files, but hopefully as long as you used HP tool it should work fine.


----------



## BullZeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> It should be, I could not see all of them even with show hidden files, but hopefully as long as you used HP tool it should work fine.


good afternoon mate =)

I tried again with no success.

I got an error "no DPMI memory" this time :/


----------



## KungMartin90

What exactly does this unlocked voltage bios do? i can go higher than 1.175? And what exactly does that gain me? The ability to go even higher OC? Or does just upping the voltage without going higher OC give a boost?


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BullZeye*
> 
> good afternoon mate =)
> 
> I tried again with no success.
> 
> I got an error "no DPMI memory" this time :/


You either have the wrong files on the drive or it's not formatted correctly.
That error is pointing at cwsdpmi file in the nvflash d/l

Remove everything from the flashdrive and run hp tool again.
Make sure you point the tool to the win98boot folder.
And only drop the nvflash files and the bios back in the root when done.


----------



## twitchyzero

most cases allow you to push for higher clocks
your power draw will see up to 120-130% though and on 680 reference cooler will mean pusher high 60's in temps (which I assume translates to low 70's in the summer)...at least for me


----------



## BullZeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> You either have the wrong files on the drive or it's not formatted correctly.
> That error is pointing at cwsdpmi file in the nvflash d/l
> 
> Remove everything from the flashdrive and run hp tool again.
> Make sure you point the tool to the win98boot folder.
> And only drop the nvflash files and the bios back in the root when done.


when im done with the tooling.. Am i suppose to put the "win98boot" folder inside the USB or just tool it?.. cause when i did it last time.. i didnt have any folder in the USB.. But i could enter it from bios.. if you get what i mean..


----------



## Drake.L

I've just finished finding my max clocks (_sort of_) before the voltage bios and am contemplating whether or not I should go for it!



My max OC nearly gave me +10FPS in heaven than the stock boost clocks.

PS - I do not know why Heaven can't recognize my video card. Does anyone have this issue?


----------



## twitchyzero

that's some insane memory OC there...almost 8k
I'd be happy with that but doesn't hurt to try overvolting...if you dont get much gains you can always flash back to your original bios


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> What exactly does this unlocked voltage bios do? i can go higher than 1.175? And what exactly does that gain me? The ability to go even higher OC? Or does just upping the voltage without going higher OC give a boost?


It allows for higher overclocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> You either have the wrong files on the drive or it's not formatted correctly.
> That error is pointing at cwsdpmi file in the nvflash d/l
> 
> Remove everything from the flashdrive and run hp tool again.
> Make sure you point the tool to the win98boot folder.
> And only drop the nvflash files and the bios back in the root when done.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thank you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drake.L*
> 
> I've just finished finding my max clocks (_sort of_) before the voltage bios and am contemplating whether or not I should go for it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My max OC nearly gave me +10FPS in heaven than the stock boost clocks.
> 
> PS - I do not know why Heaven can't recognize my video card. Does anyone have this issue?


Wow that is a great card, that memory overclock








It depends if you want more or not, if you do go for it. If not enjoy that great card


----------



## twitchyzero

I encountered a VERY very strange error...OS related

I was trying to test my old OC offsets in Heaven and it crashed

thought no biggie restarted...stuck at 'starting windows' screen

tried a few times...then went safe mode...couldn't start precision X there...uninstaled that...uninstalled my Nvidia driver

nothing...tried repair disc...didn't work

Just installed fresh new win7


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> I encountered a VERY very strange error...OS related
> 
> I was trying to test my old OC offsets in Heaven and it crashed
> 
> thought no biggie restarted...stuck at 'starting windows' screen
> 
> tried a few times...then went safe mode...couldn't start precision X there...uninstaled that...uninstalled my Nvidia driver
> 
> nothing...tried repair disc...didn't work
> 
> Just installed fresh new win7


Yikes. Hopefully it is fixed now? I also need to do a fresh install one of these days, having some silly issues, like when right clicking computer on the start menu nothing comes up.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BullZeye*
> 
> when im done with the tooling.. Am i suppose to put the "win98boot" folder inside the USB or just tool it?.. cause when i did it last time.. i didnt have any folder in the USB.. But i could enter it from bios.. if you get what i mean..


Alright

Step by step here, this is exactly how I do it,.
This is how we do it it's Friday night










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













Now boot from the flash drive.

Run the commands below, of course replace the bios name with your own.
Post back any errors you encounter.

All the nvflash commands, here.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Alright
> 
> Step by step here, this is exactly how I do it,.
> This is how we do it it's Friday night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now boot from the flash drive.
> 
> Run the commands below, of course replace the bios name with your own.
> Post back any errors you encounter.
> 
> All the nvflash commands, here.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I am defiantly stealing this








+ Invisible rep


----------



## Drake.L

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Alright
> 
> Step by step here, this is exactly how I do it,.
> This is how we do it it's Friday night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now boot from the flash drive.
> 
> Run the commands below, of course replace the bios name with your own.
> Post back any errors you encounter.
> 
> All the nvflash commands, here.






Thank you so much Grunion, more of the reason why I should give my card that extra little boost now


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I am defiantly stealing this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + Invisible rep


Can this guide be appended to the OP?


----------



## twitchyzero

fixed in the sense of installing a new OS















it was very bizzare...some reason Heaven crashing reallocated all the drive letters...(my C: drive became D: etc...never witnessed something like this)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Yikes. Hopefully it is fixed now? I also need to do a fresh install one of these days, having some silly issues, like when right clicking computer on the start menu nothing comes up.


I guess I could've just entered safe mode and reallocate the driver letters back instead of fresh OS install...but it's okay Ive only had that win7 install for a week.


----------



## broken pixel

Could some one post or direct me to a volt modified BIOS for the EVGA GTX680 4GB (04g-p4-2686-kr) has 8pin and 6pin for power.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel*
> 
> Could some one post or direct me to a volt modified BIOS for the EVGA GTX680 4GB (04g-p4-2686-kr) has 8pin and 6pin for power.


Dump it through GPUz and post it and I will mod it.


----------



## kevindd992002

So there is only one kind of mod for the 670?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So there is only one kind of mod for the 670?


Meaning..? Only a bios mod, but you can mod the power target, boost, boost clock, fan speeds and voltage.


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Dump it through GPUz and post it and I will mod it.


Thanks!








100% fan as this one is not under water yet.

GK104.zip 55k .zip file


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GK104.zip 55k .zip file


Here you go
30/100 fan
150% power
modded voltage
1202 boost stock.

brokenpixel.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Meaning..? Only a bios mod, but you can mod the power target, boost, boost clock, fan speeds and voltage.


Ah ok. And you can set it to wjatever values you like? When you flash the BIOS with a modded one, then you don't need to use softwares like Precision and Afterburner, right?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ah ok. And you can set it to wjatever values you like? When you flash the BIOS with a modded one, *then you don't need to use softwares like Precision and Afterburner,* right?


For what?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> For what?


To modify parameters like power limit, voltage, fan speed etc.?

I mean when you flash the BIOS then you hard code these settings to the card right?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> To modify parameters like power limit, voltage, fan speed etc.?
> 
> I mean when you flash the BIOS then you hard code these settings to the card right?


Ah I see, only the core clocks and voltage, everything else you need to increase just like normal.


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Here you go
> 30/100 fan
> 150% power
> modded voltage
> 1202 boost stock.
> 
> brokenpixel.zip 57k .zip file


Thank a bunch!







Testing soon!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Ah I see, only the core clocks and voltage, everything else you need to increase just like normal.


Oh ok. But when you increase the core clock in the softwares higher than the core clock you flashed with, it does still have an effect?


----------



## broken pixel

General123 thanks again for the BIOS edits, working awesome so far.









P18252 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680(2x) 1202MHz default mem clocks and Intel Core i7-3930K

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5552698

P18504 1202MHz +350MHz on mem
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5552756


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh ok. But when you increase the core clock in the softwares higher than the core clock you flashed with, it does still have an effect?


if you change it software you are clocking it more so yes if your GPU likes the extra clock increase.


----------



## noobtuber

hey guys, i got a new Problem..

while benching 3D11, i saw that the maximum Boost Clock is about 1150 :/ The strange thing is, when i activate Vsync or the Frame Limiter, i get the full 1270 Mhz at every Graphics Test. in the Driver options i turned everything to "Maxium Power" and so on. Anyone knows whats going on?


----------



## laurelgtxyz

Thankx to this guide. I enjoyed my card even better now. =)


----------



## F4lkon

Hi, I would be appreciated if U could tell me where I can find the best moded BIOS for EVGA GTX 680 SC Signature (02G-P4-2683-KR), because I cannot find it







.
THX for your help.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F4lkon*
> 
> Hi, I would be appreciated if U could tell me where I can find the best moded BIOS for EVGA GTX 680 SC Signature (02G-P4-2683-KR), because I cannot find it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> THX for your help.


Dump it through GPUz and post it and I will mod it.


----------



## F4lkon

OK, many THX bro









GK104.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## BullZeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Alright
> 
> Step by step here, this is exactly how I do it,.
> This is how we do it it's Friday night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now boot from the flash drive.
> 
> Run the commands below, of course replace the bios name with your own.
> Post back any errors you encounter.
> 
> All the nvflash commands, here.


hey man.. I tried this one out and when i typed "nvflash --index=1 mybios.rom" i got an error "invalid display adapter"? :S


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BullZeye*
> 
> hey man.. I tried this one out and when i typed "nvflash --index=1 mybios.rom" i got an error "invalid display adapter"? :S


The first adapter is always 0


----------



## BullZeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awsan*
> 
> The first adapter is always 0


never mind.. thanks to
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*


my GPU is running normally.. now.

Thanks once again man =).. your the greatest







..

And thanks to
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*


for that great step-by-step instructions.. It might didnt work for me.. But there is sure others it will work out perfectly =)


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F4lkon*
> 
> OK, many THX bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GK104.zip 56k .zip file


 F4lkon.zip 57k .zip file

30/100 fan
150% power
modded voltage
1202 boost stock.


----------



## Drake.L

Hey General, which bios should I use for an EVGA GTX 670 FTW+ 4GB?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drake.L*
> 
> Hey General, which bios should I use for an EVGA GTX 670 FTW+ 4GB?


Dump it via GPUz and I will mod it for you.


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Dump it via GPUz and I will mod it for you.


 Drake.L.zip 57k .zip file


Thanks


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drake.L*
> 
> Drake.L.zip 57k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks


 Drake.L.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Drake.L.zip 57k .zip file


Thanks, you are fast


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BullZeye*
> 
> hey man.. I tried this one out and when i typed "nvflash --index=1 mybios.rom" i got an error "invalid display adapter"? :S


When you entered --list did it identify your card as "1"?


----------



## F4lkon

OK, THx but I have a Question, namely why the voltage is only 1.187500 ? I am asking because I have used http://www.v3dt.com/nvidia/600/ this program to read your moded BIOS and I saw that we can set max in Voltage Table ? I understand that my max Boost is 1280 now ?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F4lkon*
> 
> OK, THx but I have a Question, namely why the voltage is only 1.187500 ? I am asking because I have used http://www.v3dt.com/nvidia/600/ this program to read your moded BIOS and I saw that we can set max in Voltage Table ? I understand that my max Boost is 1280 now ?


No it is 1202, and 1.187 brings it to 1.23v still, it makes no difference once so ever.


----------



## F4lkon

OK, I will check it tomorrow because in Warsaw is 10.39 PM







. THX mate.


----------



## Drake.L

Just finished finding my max OC on Heaven with the modded bios and am quite satisfied. As you guys said, you can expect around ~50MHz extra with the modded bios which I did get. I was also able to get an extra 9MHz on my mem clock











Thanks again General for the bios.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drake.L*
> 
> Just finished finding my max OC on Heaven with the modded bios and am quite satisfied. As you guys said, you can expect around ~50MHz extra with the modded bios which I did get. I was also able to get an extra 9MHz on my mem clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again General for the bios.


Very nice! That is probably the most well rounded card I have seen to date!


----------



## BullZeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> When you entered --list did it identify your card as "1"?


darn.. guess i failed xD.. HAHAHA

i want to try and flash my card again.. but dunno -.-


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BullZeye*
> 
> darn.. guess i failed xD.. HAHAHA
> 
> i want to try and flash my card again.. but dunno -.-


Do it! It takes less than 5 minutes.


----------



## BullZeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drake.L*
> 
> Do it! It takes less than 5 minutes.


yeah but last time i tried i failed







.. and took me 3 days to unflash the card since it was my very first flash..

So if i wanted to flash again.. I have the bootable usb, and the bios inside that USB together with nvflash..

Can i flash it from the "bios" or do i need to make it from windows?

What do i type if i can do it from bios?


----------



## Frenky91

General123 can you mode my bios to?

Frenky91.zip 55k .zip file


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frenky91*
> 
> General123 can you mode my bios to?
> 
> Frenky91.zip 55k .zip file


I sure can

Frenky91.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BullZeye*
> 
> yeah but last time i tried i failed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. and took me 3 days to unflash the card since it was my very first flash..
> 
> So if i wanted to flash again.. I have the bootable usb, and the bios inside that USB together with nvflash..
> 
> Can i flash it from the "bios" or do i need to make it from windows?
> 
> What do i type if i can do it from bios?


You boot into the flash drive instead of your hdd/ssd.

Then use nvflash --list, this will bring up your video cards

Then type nvflash --index=(X) (NameOfRom).rom

X = the number that is associated with your video card that you want to flash. You will see this number from nvflash --list.

For me, I only have one video card and no onboard graphics. so it was nvflash --index=0 (name).rom


----------



## BullZeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drake.L*
> 
> You boot into the flash drive instead of your hdd/ssd.
> 
> Then use nvflash --list, this will bring up your video cards
> 
> Then type nvflash --index=(X) (NameOfRom).rom
> 
> X = the number that is associated with your video card that you want to flash. You will see this number from nvflash --list.
> 
> For me, I only have one video card and no onboard graphics. so it was nvflash --index=0 (name).rom


So i tried that.. and i get an error said. Cannot open file: gigabyte.rom


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BullZeye*
> 
> So i tried that.. and i get an error said. Cannot open file: gigabyte.rom


Is the correct adapter chosen? I'm not sure if it is or not, but the file name might be case sensitive.


----------



## BullZeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drake.L*
> 
> Is the correct adapter chosen? I'm not sure if it is or not, but the file name might be case sensitive.


y.. i enter index and i get only 0, since i only have 1 GPU..

I dont think the name should do any difference? :S


----------



## dual109

Hi Guys.

Got a Gainward GTX PHantom 4GB and successfully unlocked bios with the KGB Mod and all is fine although card isn't the best overclocker though managed an extra 40Mhz on GPU which took it to 1241Mhz boost stable, however when card hits 73 degrees it throttles straight back down to 1150 which is a huge drop compared to before it was unlocked which only dropped in smaller increments so essentially without the unlock I could get a better GPU clock of 1189.

Desperately trying for 1200 but won't go without power increase.

Is there anyway of reducing the throttling by smaller increments to try and maintian a better over all clock speed?

I know this has been mentioned before just wondering if there's a remedy for it.

Thanks


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BullZeye*
> 
> y.. i enter index and i get only 0, since i only have 1 GPU..
> 
> I dont think the name should do any difference? :S


Check the number that is displayed on the left of your video card adapter. It varies per build.


----------



## Balsagna

Haven't checked this thread in quite a while, about 1300 posts or so. Anyone want to tell me what's changed for the reference EVGA Geforce GTX 680's? How are the voltage controls on them now and how easy are they to change the bios's for unlocked voltage.

Are they still completely locked or have *new* things been done/developed to achieve an even higher overclock.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys.
> 
> Got a Gainward GTX PHantom 4GB and successfully unlocked bios with the KGB Mod and all is fine although card isn't the best overclocker though managed an extra 40Mhz on GPU which took it to 1241Mhz boost stable, however when card hits 73 degrees it throttles straight back down to 1150 which is a huge drop compared to before it was unlocked which only dropped in smaller increments so essentially without the unlock I could get a better GPU clock of 1189.
> 
> Desperately trying for 1200 but won't go without power increase.
> 
> Is there anyway of reducing the throttling by smaller increments to try and maintian a better over all clock speed?
> 
> I know this has been mentioned before just wondering if there's a remedy for it.
> 
> Thanks


Is there no way you can keep the temperatures below 70C? That cooler is triple slot, so if you can't keep it below 70C, that sure is a **** cooler. I manage to keep my 670 below 70C at 1.26v on a dual slot card!

You really want to keep your overclock at the maximum possible, without any throttle. The moment you hit 70C and it starts to throttle, you should turn down your overclock a bit, until it no longer hits 70C and has a completely stable clock speed.

Please refer to this guide, to find your best overclock:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide
It covers a custom fan profile setup as well, which might help you in achieving lower temperatures. If what you say really is how a Phantom cooler performs, i am sure as hell going to keep my hands of it!


----------



## dual109

looked at guide below thanks and even with this fan profile difficult to maintain temperature under 73 degrees when your playing something like BF3 as it really works GPU.

Ambient temperature is also quite high as its summer here.

Yeah can't say I'm rapped with card cooling is only slightly better then the blower on my reference 7970 I sold.

Any idea's for the large throttle 1241 to 1150?

Doesn't happen with stock bios, throttles from 1189 to 1167 when temp hits 73c and then in 13Mhz increments.

Thanks for reply

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Is there no way you can keep the temperatures below 70C? That cooler is triple slot, so if you can't keep it below 70C, that sure is a **** cooler. I manage to keep my 670 below 70C at 1.26v on a dual slot card!
> 
> You really want to keep your overclock at the maximum possible, without any throttle. The moment you hit 70C and it starts to throttle, you should turn down your overclock a bit, until it no longer hits 70C and has a completely stable clock speed.
> 
> Please refer to this guide, to find your best overclock:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide
> It covers a custom fan profile setup as well, which might help you in achieving lower temperatures. If what you say really is how a Phantom cooler performs, i am sure as hell going to keep my hands of it!


----------



## BullZeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drake.L*
> 
> Check the number that is displayed on the left of your video card adapter. It varies per build.


this is what i get

http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/1552/img20130114013812.jpg

PS. nice screen bleeding huh?.. lol, should send my screen on RMA or something xD


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BullZeye*
> 
> this is what i get
> 
> http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/1552/img20130114013812.jpg
> 
> PS. nice screen bleeding huh?.. lol, should send my screen on RMA or something xD


One of the 3...

it's not on the flashdrive
wrong file name
name too long

I'm thinking too long, I believe 7 is the maximum character amount.


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BullZeye*
> 
> this is what i get
> 
> http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/1552/img20130114013812.jpg
> 
> PS. nice screen bleeding huh?.. lol, should send my screen on RMA or something xD


Try re-naming it to something easy, I used the number 2. And saved my original as 1. And like Grunion said, make sure its in the flash drive!!


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> One of the 3...
> 
> it's not on the flashdrive
> wrong file name
> name too long
> 
> I'm thinking too long, I believe 7 is the maximum character amount.


This is my guess as well.


----------



## BullZeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> One of the 3...
> 
> it's not on the flashdrive
> wrong file name
> name too long
> 
> I'm thinking too long, I believe 7 is the maximum character amount.


Wow.. it was actually the name.. I renamed it to giga.rom and worked perfect =)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drake.L*
> 
> Try re-naming it to something easy, I used the number 2. And saved my original as 1. And like Grunion said, make sure its in the flash drive!!


Lol.. i had it on the flash drive







.. had problem with the name tho =)..
Worked perfect.. thanks a lot.. time to play with the OC and see the performance =)


----------



## twitchyzero

I'm looking to go back to my stock BIOS....my auto fan/fan curve seems pretty much dead no matter what i do on the software side of things (beside changing GPU BIOS)

Can someone provide the nvflash link for windows mode? Can't find it in the initial post

Its successful rate is just as good as its bootable counterpart?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> looked at guide below thanks and even with this fan profile difficult to maintain temperature under 73 degrees when your playing something like BF3 as it really works GPU.
> 
> Ambient temperature is also quite high as its summer here.
> 
> Yeah can't say I'm rapped with card cooling is only slightly better then the blower on my reference 7970 I sold.
> 
> Any idea's for the large throttle 1241 to 1150?
> 
> Doesn't happen with stock bios, throttles from 1189 to 1167 when temp hits 73c and then in 13Mhz increments.
> 
> Thanks for reply


Did you try to ramp up your fans very high, at a static speed? (like 60-70% or something, way higher than normal) This should show you your true capabilities on this cooler. Otherwise, just turn down your overclock 13mhz, and see which results this will give you. If you are stable with no throttleing and decent temperatures at -13mhz, this will yeld better performance than a max overclock that throttles up and down all the time (even if it just throttles by 13-26mhz)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> I'm looking to go back to my stock BIOS....my auto fan/fan curve seems pretty much dead no matter what i do on the software side of things (beside changing GPU BIOS)
> 
> Can someone provide the nvflash link for windows mode? Can't find it in the initial post
> 
> Its successful rate is just as good as its bootable counterpart?


 nvflash.zip 369k .zip file

Works for me.


----------



## dual109

Yeah, I've had fans fixed at 80% and under full load still peaks just above 73, she won't do 1200 without the extra power thats why I'm using the KGB modd with extra voltage I'm able to get 1241+, tried 1265 but driver crashed. Even if I set the clock to 1202 (boost) she will throttle all the way down to 1110 and 90mhz drop.

This only happens with the modded KGB bios, so as you said could be a power thing, with stock bios it only throttles at 13Mhz at a time.

Thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Did you try to ramp up your fans very high, at a static speed? (like 60-70% or something, way higher than normal) This should show you your true capabilities on this cooler. Otherwise, just turn down your overclock 13mhz, and see which results this will give you. If you are stable with no throttleing and decent temperatures at -13mhz, this will yeld better performance than a max overclock that throttles up and down all the time (even if it just throttles by 13-26mhz)
> 
> nvflash.zip 369k .zip file
> 
> Works for me.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Is there no way you can keep the temperatures below 70C? That cooler is triple slot, so if you can't keep it below 70C, that sure is a **** cooler. I manage to keep my 670 below 70C at 1.26v on a dual slot card!
> 
> You really want to keep your overclock at the maximum possible, without any throttle. The moment you hit 70C and it starts to throttle, you should turn down your overclock a bit, until it no longer hits 70C and has a completely stable clock speed.
> 
> Please refer to this guide, to find your best overclock:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide
> It covers a custom fan profile setup as well, which might help you in achieving lower temperatures. If what you say really is how a Phantom cooler performs, i am sure as hell going to keep my hands of it!


What are the disadvantages of throttling? Can't you let the card get past 70C but increase the overclock further? I mean let's say at 65C you can achieve a +50 offset and then at 75C you can achieve a +100 offset, then the total offset you will have at 75C would be +87 (100 - 13 downclock throttle) and is still higher than what you get if your temps were below 70C. Doesn't it make sense?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What are the disadvantages of throttling? Can't you let the card get past 70C but increase the overclock further? I mean let's say at 65C you can achieve a +50 offset and then at 75C you can achieve a +100 offset, then the total offset you will have at 75C would be +87 (100 - 13 downclock throttle) and is still higher than what you get if your temps were below 70C. Doesn't it make sense?


It makes perfect sense, but my benchmarks heavily disagrees with that point. Running at 1346mhz consistently gives better results than running 1359 and throttleing to 1346. Often it is not only the clock that is throttled, but also the voltage (atleast in my case, i use a multimeter for voltage readings, the voltage fluctuates a lot, as soon as my card starts to throttle, i wish i had 50 different 670s/680s so i had real evidence in my claims). My advice is, that if you can avoid throttleing, do so.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Yeah, I've had fans fixed at 80% and under full load still peaks just above 73, she won't do 1200 without the extra power thats why I'm using the KGB modd with extra voltage I'm able to get 1241+, tried 1265 but driver crashed. Even if I set the clock to 1202 (boost) she will throttle all the way down to 1110 and 90mhz drop.
> 
> This only happens with the modded KGB bios, so as you said could be a power thing, with stock bios it only throttles at 13Mhz at a time.
> 
> Thanks


Sadly, i don't have that issue myself. How much of an increase in real-life performance do you see from overvolting? I use a 670, and the difference between 1297 and 1359 is almost negligible, compared to the voltage increase (1.75 to 1.26), and if it wasn't because of my e-penis, i wouldn't run it any faster than 1297-1310 :S. I can only say that i am truely disappointed by the performance of a triple slot cooler.


----------



## dual109

I see your point but the card with the KGB modded bios when it reaches 73 degreess it will throttle from 1241 which is the maximum boost straight down to 1150 unlike the stock bios which throttles in increments of about 13 Mhz. So in order to get to 1200Mhz I need a boost of 1290 which the card won't do, max OC with modded bios is about 1241.

With stock bios can only get 1163 out of card but when it throttles it goes just back to 1150Mhz, so either way once I hit 73c I'm no better with or without the modd. Just aiming for 1200 and it's possible with the added voltage from the modd but can't seem to keep card under 73c.

Yeah triple slot cooler is disappointing, the card does hold temperatures under heavy load at about 75c but not much good keeping below that.

I have heard of this large throttle with others, was just wondering if it had been remedied.

thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> It makes perfect sense, but my benchmarks heavily disagrees with that point. Running at 1346mhz consistently gives better results than running 1359 and throttleing to 1346. Often it is not only the clock that is throttled, but also the voltage (atleast in my case, i use a multimeter for voltage readings, the voltage fluctuates a lot, as soon as my card starts to throttle, i wish i had 50 different 670s/680s so i had real evidence in my claims). My advice is, that if you can avoid throttleing, do so.
> Sadly, i don't have that issue myself. How much of an increase in real-life performance do you see from overvolting? I use a 670, and the difference between 1297 and 1359 is almost negligible, compared to the voltage increase (1.75 to 1.26), and if it wasn't because of my e-penis, i wouldn't run it any faster than 1297-1310 :S. I can only say that i am truely disappointed by the performance of a triple slot cooler.


I


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> It makes perfect sense, but my benchmarks heavily disagrees with that point. Running at 1346mhz consistently gives better results than running 1359 and throttleing to 1346. Often it is not only the clock that is throttled, but also the voltage (atleast in my case, i use a multimeter for voltage readings, the voltage fluctuates a lot, as soon as my card starts to throttle, i wish i had 50 different 670s/680s so i had real evidence in my claims). My advice is, that if you can avoid throttleing, do so.


Oh ok, understood. If I can stay below 70C, then higher clocks will surely produce higher benchmark scores than lower clocks?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh ok, understood. If I can stay below 70C, then higher clocks will surely produce higher benchmark scores than lower clocks?


Pretty much, i find that throttleing as a greater impact on performance, than the difference in clock speed. However, as stated above, i only have 1 card to experiment with (i know every little detail about this card at this point, god knows how many benchmarks i have ran).


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Pretty much, i find that throttleing as a greater impact on performance, than the difference in clock speed. However, as stated above, i only have 1 card to experiment with (i know every little detail about this card at this point, god knows how many benchmarks i have ran).


Thanks for the info.


----------



## noobtuber

hey guys, i got a new Problem..

while benching 3D11, i saw that the maximum Boost Clock is about 1150 :/ The strange thing is, when i activate Vsync or the Frame Limiter, i get the full 1270 Mhz at every Graphics Test. in the Driver options i turned everything to "Maxium Power" and so on. Anyone knows whats going on?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobtuber*
> 
> hey guys, i got a new Problem..
> 
> while benching 3D11, i saw that the maximum Boost Clock is about 1150 :/ The strange thing is, when i activate Vsync or the Frame Limiter, i get the full 1270 Mhz at every Graphics Test. in the Driver options i turned everything to "Maxium Power" and so on. Anyone knows whats going on?


That is very weird? Try a fresh install of the drivers.


----------



## BullZeye

hey again guys.. So.. i tried to play with the OC.. Ive got a small problem tho..

I get lower Points on 3dmark..

My old score is around 10.5k

Now i cant even reach 10k xD.. even with the same clock i had oO


----------



## Fred112

hi

there is a asus 670 dc2 and gb 670 dual bios in.can someone build me this settings in?

asus: turbo 1228

gb: fan 28% idle,turbo 1228

i`ve tried the kgb,but there comes the unlock voltagetable any time while i`ve change it to default.i don`t want any unlock voltage table.i like the default!

thanks!

Fred.zip 112k .zip file


----------



## MadFox

Hi,

I'm trying to flash my GPU BIOS and have problems with KGB reporting an error (Bad Checksum, see pic below) and would like some help please.



My GPU is an Gigabyte GeForce GTX 680 2GB (GV-N680D5-2GD-B) and the BIOS dump are attached below.

GK104.zip 56k .zip file
.

Could someone also please explain how V3DT online bios editor works and what settings to choose?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadFox*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm trying to flash my GPU BIOS and have problems with KGB reporting an error (Bad Checksum, see pic below) and would like some help please.
> 
> 
> 
> My GPU is an Gigabyte GeForce GTX 680 2GB (GV-N680D5-2GD-B) and the BIOS dump are attached below.
> 
> GK104.zip 56k .zip file
> .
> 
> Could someone also please explain how V3DT online bios editor works and what settings to choose?


Thats a weird error :S works fine to me. You should probably run the CMD prompt from the location in which KGB and the rom file is stored (put everything in one folder, and do: "cd C:\path\to\folder"

V3DT is pretty simple, just select your BIOS and press next all the way. You can pretty much leave anything at default.

I took the liberty to unlock your bios for you:

GK1042.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## MadFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Thats a weird error :S works fine to me. You should probably run the CMD prompt from the location in which KGB and the rom file is stored (put everything in one folder, and do: "cd C:\path\to\folder"


That is exactly what I have done, also tried 'Shift' + right click.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> V3DT is pretty simple, just select your BIOS and press next all the way. You can pretty much leave anything at default.


What i wonder is what wil happen if I change these parameters.

* *Max Boost Clock* - My card boosts up to 1110MHz without OC, what happens if I change this value?
* *Default Power Target* - Is it in % or voltage? What happens if I increase or decrease this value?
* *Max Power Target* - Same question as above
* *Voltage Table 1* - Please explain this and the one below
* *Voltage Table 2* - Same question as above

Can I go below 30% for *Min Fan Speed*?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> I took the liberty to unlock your bios for you:
> 
> GK1042.zip 56k .zip file


Thank you!


----------



## ginnnnny

Hi guys im giny









My msi 660ti power edition is stuck at 100% power target !!!!

I read here some people have fixed it and would like to know how.

Thanks


----------



## MadFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> I took the liberty to unlock your bios for you:
> 
> GK1042.zip 56k .zip file


Could you please mod and unlock the BIOS for me again while using these values instead?

# Max Boost Frequency. Uncomment this if you want to change the
# maximum frequency your card will boost to.
Max_Boost_Freq = 1306

My card is boosting up to 1370 MHz and is only stable for a couple of seconds.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fred112*
> 
> hi
> 
> there is a asus 670 dc2 and gb 670 dual bios in.can someone build me this settings in?
> 
> asus: turbo 1228
> 
> gb: fan 28% idle,turbo 1228
> 
> i`ve tried the kgb,but there comes the unlock voltagetable any time while i`ve change it to default.i don`t want any unlock voltage table.i like the default!
> 
> thanks!
> 
> Fred.zip 112k .zip file


Done









Fred MOD.zip 112k .zip file


----------



## derfer

Is there a way to get both my 660 Ti GCs to have the same boost behavior? Comparing them with kgb, v3td, kepler bios editor all show them as identical, yet the secondary card will only stay at the same boost speed as the primary for 35 seconds without fail, then it drops a notch. My work around is to not sync them and just set the secondary a notch higher. Is this not something the bios has control over? Yes temps are the same for both.


----------



## Fred112

General123, sometimes it`s stutter a litle bit in bf3.can you change the max turbo in the mod to 1175 at both?


----------



## rogeshoe57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McNulty*
> 
> nobody ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McNulty*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for a GTX 670 bios for a reference card (PNY) with fan speed starting @10% (it's cooled by an Artic Accelero Mono PLUS)
> 
> I've already try Asus DC2 bios without success (stability issue in 3D).
> 
> The "REF670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-20-100" works very well but the ideal for me would be "REF670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-*10*-100"
> 
> Can someone help me ?


McNutty. I used the KGB method to unlock my PNY reference GTX 670 as I am on ****ty windows 8 and Nvflash would not work unless I USB booted windows 98 into DOS. I had a stable clock boost at 1240 MHz stable (Heaven Test) with stock bios. After modding to 1.21 volts I am stable at 1280 MHz. I took off my PNY reference cooler and installed the Artic Twin Turbo. My temperatures run at 20s idle and 52-54 at OC max load with 1.21 volt. Near dead silent even at max load the fan speeds only goes up to 50s. It was a worthwhile investment compared to the PNY reference cooler jet engine fan sound I was getting at max load. Attached is the PNY GTX 670 Reference Mod 1.21 Volt.

Anyone else with PNY GTX 670 Reference? What do your numbers look like? Unfortunately I was unable to break 1300 on Unigine Heaven Benchmark. Anyone know that if I used another reference GTX 670 mod would it improve my score or are they all the same? Wondering if there is a more stable reference bios out there than my PNY GTX 670 reference that may increase my boost clock and score more.

At 1280 MHz boost clock and 3479 memory, 1920x1200, 8xAA, 16x Anisotrphy, Tesselation on Extreme, and Nvdia V-Sync Off
I am at 47: FPS, Score 1185, Min FPS 21.3, Max FPS 117.7.

Do my scores seem low? I would think I would break 50 FPS. Any suggestions?

Which Nvidia driver is everyone using? I seem to have issues with Nvidia drivers 310.7 and 310.9. My screen would turn black once in while and reappear. It was weird. I downgraded to driver 306.97. I am testing it out now. What is everyone else using?

Does anyone else have crashes on Crysis 2? That seems to be the only game I crash in.

Thanks.

PNY670REFunlocked.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fred112*
> 
> General123, sometimes it`s stutter a litle bit in bf3.can you change the max turbo in the mod to 1175 at both?


 FredRE.zip 112k .zip file


----------



## BiG_LiG

Thanks for the guide General, squeezed another 40Mhz out of my 680. +rep


----------



## invincibler

http://www.overclock.net/t/1267918/guide-nvidia-inspector-gtx670-680-disable-boost-fixed-clock-speed-undervolting

This might help some people here get a more stable overclock.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadFox*
> 
> That is exactly what I have done, also tried 'Shift' + right click.
> 
> Can I go below 30% for *Min Fan Speed*?
> Thank you!


Weird, try using a folder without spaces (eg. C:\kgb), and throw it all in there.

Yes, you can indeed go below 30%, see attackment below

* *Max Boost Clock* - My card boosts up to 1110MHz without OC, what happens if I change this value?
It should boost to this value, without software overclock








* *Default Power Target* - Is it in % or voltage? What happens if I increase or decrease this value?
This is the power target, that corresponds to 100%. It defines at what wattage usage you reach 100%. I just leave this at default, and change the value below.
* *Max Power Target* - Same question as above
This is the maximum wattage, your card will be able to draw, when the "Power" slider is maxed out. 150% should give you plenty of headroom. Leave it at default, and max it in Afterburner, PrecisionX or whatever.
* *Voltage Table 1* - Please explain this and the one below
This is the voltage the card will draw, when its throttled. When the card is under load, it will boost to a maximum value of two levels above (if you set it to 1.1875, it will boost to 1.2125, 1.15 will boost to 1.175, setting it above 1.1875 will still cap it too 1.2125, therefore for a max overvolt, always use 1.1875)
* *Voltage Table 2* - Same question as above
Same as above - don't ask me why there is two, but there is.

Fan speed from 0-100%, rest is the same as before:

GK1043.zip 56k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogeshoe57*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> McNutty. I used the KGB method to unlock my PNY reference GTX 670 as I am on ****ty windows 8 and Nvflash would not work unless I USB booted windows 98 into DOS. I had a stable clock boost at 1240 MHz stable (Heaven Test) with stock bios. After modding to 1.21 volts I am stable at 1280 MHz. I took off my PNY reference cooler and installed the Artic Twin Turbo. My temperatures run at 20s idle and 52-54 at OC max load with 1.21 volt. Near dead silent even at max load the fan speeds only goes up to 50s. It was a worthwhile investment compared to the PNY reference cooler jet engine fan sound I was getting at max load. Attached is the PNY GTX 670 Reference Mod 1.21 Volt.
> 
> Anyone else with PNY GTX 670 Reference? What do your numbers look like? Unfortunately I was unable to break 1300 on Unigine Heaven Benchmark. Anyone know that if I used another reference GTX 670 mod would it improve my score or are they all the same? Wondering if there is a more stable reference bios out there than my PNY GTX 670 reference that may increase my boost clock and score more.
> 
> At 1280 MHz boost clock and 3479 memory, 1920x1200, 8xAA, 16x Anisotrphy, Tesselation on Extreme, and Nvdia V-Sync Off
> I am at 47: FPS, Score 1185, Min FPS 21.3, Max FPS 117.7.
> 
> Do my scores seem low? I would think I would break 50 FPS. Any suggestions?
> 
> Which Nvidia driver is everyone using? I seem to have issues with Nvidia drivers 310.7 and 310.9. My screen would turn black once in while and reappear. It was weird. I downgraded to driver 306.97. I am testing it out now. What is everyone else using?
> 
> Does anyone else have crashes on Crysis 2? That seems to be the only game I crash in.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> PNY670REFunlocked.zip 57k .zip file


All reference cards should overclock about the same, it all come down to the luck of draw of the chip. Your score is just fine, nothing to worry about there. And in regards to the driver, does the same happen at stock clocks?
It is normal, that a card only crashes under certain situations. It might be Heaven stable, but that does not make it Crysis stable. You max stable overclock is the overclock which does not crash under ANY circumstances. Try toning it down a bit.


----------



## derfer

Does the "invalid" in nvidia inspector thing matter? Preserving the checksum didn't work for me.


----------



## kevindd992002

What does Nvidia Inspector actually do?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What does Nvidia Inspector actually do?


Its just a buffed up NVCP


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Its just a buffed up NVCP


Not really familiar with NVCP either, sorry. Is it an essential tool for overclocking?


----------



## FtW 420

NVCP is nvidia control panel, that installs with the driver. Nvidiainspector does most of the same things, with more options.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> NVCP is nvidia control panel, that installs with the driver. Nvidiainspector does most of the same things, with more options.


Ooops, I guess I wasn't familiar with the acronym itself, I know about NVIDIA Control Panel, of course. Can you install Nvidia Inspector if NVCP is already installed by default?


----------



## FtW 420

Yes, inspector can run as a separate program. It does pretty much all that control panel does, has voltage & clock control, also many other options & presets not in control panel. It's a handy tool for benchmarking, I use it all the time at least for LOD control.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Yes, inspector can run as a separate program. It does pretty much all that control panel does, has voltage & clock control, also many other options & presets not in control panel. It's a handy tool for benchmarking, I use it all the time at least for LOD control.


Hmmm interesting. Does it do the same benchmarking as Heaven and same overclocking as Precision X/Afterburner?


----------



## FtW 420

It doesn't have a benchmark in inspector, but is a good tool to tweak the card for benchmarks. the overclocking part does work similar to precision or afterburner.


----------



## Solonowarion

Something went horribly wrong. Flashed using firestorm. EVGA GTX 670FTW+ 4gb. I have like a 640 by 400 resolution and the colors are just effed. I try flash again and it says no driver adapters found.

I must have done something wrong.


----------



## GanjaGeek

Reboot again a couple of times and see what happens.

Reinstall Nvidia drivers.

If no luck, use iGPU or a different GPU to boot up the PC and flash the BIOS using the instructions for nvflash in DOS.

Make sure you're using the correct BIOS, for the 4GB version. Don't flash using the same BIOS you just used.

Did you run Firestorm as Admin? Was the card at stock clocks with any OCing software (such as Afterburner or Precision) closed when you flashed?

See what other members say, but the above actions would be my first steps.


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaGeek*
> 
> Reboot again a couple of times and see what happens.
> 
> Reinstall Nvidia drivers.
> 
> If no luck, use iGPU or a different GPU to boot up the PC and flash the BIOS using the instructions for nvflash in DOS.
> 
> Make sure you're using the correct BIOS, for the 4GB version. Don't flash using the same BIOS you just used.
> 
> Did you run Firestorm as Admin? Was the card at stock clocks with any OCing software (such as Afterburner or Precision) closed when you flashed?
> 
> See what other members say, but the above actions would be my first steps.


Thanks. Now when I reboot it says missing operating system haha. Jeeeze.


----------



## GanjaGeek

Oh boy.. not sure how flashing the card could have possibly caused that to happen









Can you do a system restore?


----------



## Drake.L

You were probably just missing the drivers. When I flashed my card, it was working perfectly fine. The next morning I turned on my computer, the drivers weren't there somehow. All I had to do was reinstall the drivers.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Something went horribly wrong. Flashed using firestorm. EVGA GTX 670FTW+ 4gb. I have like a 640 by 400 resolution and the colors are just effed. I try flash again and it says no driver adapters found.
> 
> I must have done something wrong.


you need to re-flash your GPU from DOS using nvflash commnad

Download this zip file and read ithow to make a usb bootable

nvflash.tools.guide.zip 3233k .zip file


if you have only one VGA use

This command will turn Nvidia Eprom off
*nvflash --protectoff*

this will flash your card
*nvflash -4 -5 -6 yourromname.rom*


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you need to re-flash your GPU from DOS using nvflash commnad
> 
> Download this zip file and read ithow to make a usb bootable
> 
> nvflash.tools.guide.zip 3233k .zip file
> 
> 
> if you have only one VGA use
> 
> This command will turn Nvidia Eprom off
> *nvflash --protectoff*
> 
> this will flash your card
> *nvflash -4 -5 -6 yourromname.rom*


thank you. what if I cant even get into windows anymore. bios recognizes my ssd's but no windows. what version do you suggest i flash with?


----------



## Cloudz00x

Looked throughout the thread then gave up cause I don't think anyone posted it.
Anyone has a modified bios for Evga GTX 680 Classifieds. I put these bad boys under water and it can take the extra voltage. I do have an evbot, but rather have some sort of permanent solution instead of putting the clocks back in every time I restart,

Requests:
Voltage unlocked to a max of 1.2125V
anything else beneficial for watercooled gtx 680's classifieds.

For anyone who can modify it I appreciate it:

Bios: 80.04.47.00.80
Original Bios 680 Classifieds 80.04.47.00.80.rom


----------



## rogeshoe57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you need to re-flash your GPU from DOS using nvflash commnad
> 
> Download this zip file and read ithow to make a usb bootable
> 
> nvflash.tools.guide.zip 3233k .zip file
> 
> 
> if you have only one VGA use
> 
> This command will turn Nvidia Eprom off
> *nvflash --protectoff*
> 
> this will flash your card
> *nvflash -4 -5 -6 yourromname.rom*


Question I did KGB then DOS nvflash method without typing in the --protection. I did the -4 -5 -6. What happens if I did not do --protection? My PNY GTX 670 is voltage unlocked at 1.21. Thanks.


----------



## Fred112

@General123: thanks!

i must have recover für getting the stutter away.now it runs perfectly.so i can go back to 1228 max turbo.









sorry for doublework.

keep in mind for the gb 670 dual: fan idle 26% stops; 28% no signal, but its the quietest and the fans run;30% is good allround,signal is there and its also quiet.

when someone ask for.so the dual is perfectly and the cooler is top!


----------



## Solonowarion

When I am creating a boot usb. After I format with USBimagew7. There is nothing on the usb. I enabled veiwing system file. Now the guide mentioned you might need to get your own dos system files. where would I get those? I need to edit autoexec.bat.


----------



## FXVIZI

Any chance either of these methods would would for a GTX650ti? Strange request I know, but my card could really use the extra voltage.

I am a little worried about my VRMs but they are currently at 70-80c without heatsinks so maybe they'll be fine with heatsinks?









GTX650TI.zip 55k .zip file


----------



## Bram030

Is there any bios from other vendor that works well on my evga gtx680 superclocked???


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudz00x*
> 
> Looked throughout the thread then gave up cause I don't think anyone posted it.
> Anyone has a modified bios for Evga GTX 680 Classifieds. I put these bad boys under water and it can take the extra voltage. I do have an evbot, but rather have some sort of permanent solution instead of putting the clocks back in every time I restart,
> 
> Requests:
> Voltage unlocked to a max of 1.2125V
> anything else beneficial for watercooled gtx 680's classifieds.
> 
> For anyone who can modify it I appreciate it:
> 
> Bios: 80.04.47.00.80
> Original Bios 680 Classifieds 80.04.47.00.80.rom


I do not have a account there, can you please just put the .rom in a zip and attach it to a reply? Thank you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fred112*
> 
> @General123: thanks!
> 
> i must have recover für getting the stutter away.now it runs perfectly.so i can go back to 1228 max turbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for doublework.
> 
> keep in mind for the gb 670 dual: fan idle 26% stops; 28% no signal, but its the quietest and the fans run;30% is good allround,signal is there and its also quiet.
> 
> when someone ask for.so the dual is perfectly and the cooler is top!


Glad it worked for you









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> When I am creating a boot usb. After I format with USBimagew7. There is nothing on the usb. I enabled veiwing system file. Now the guide mentioned you might need to get your own dos system files. where would I get those? I need to edit autoexec.bat.


You need to us HP format tool, http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=197 , and then use these, win 98 boot files, here http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=196 , to put on it via the PROGRAM not drag and drop. The only thing you put on the usb is the NVflash files and your modded and back up bios'.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXVIZI*
> 
> Any chance either of these methods would would for a GTX650ti? Strange request I know, but my card could really use the extra voltage.
> 
> I am a little worried about my VRMs but they are currently at 70-80c without heatsinks so maybe they'll be fine with heatsinks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX650TI.zip 55k .zip file


Hmm not quite familiar with that I will try though








EDIT: here you go, but use caution! Make sure you have a backup display device, but everything looks clear. Just keep a eye on those VRM's. If they are struggling like that at stock this bump might hurt them so use caution









FXVIZI.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## Solonowarion

I feel like such a PITA. So I use the 98 boot files and not usb imagew7? Do I need to edit the autoexebat file then? I am just a little confused haha


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> I feel like such a PITA. So I use the 98 boot files and not usb imagew7? Do I need to edit the autoexebat file then? I am just a little confused haha


Look in the op for the guide.


----------



## Cloudz00x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudz00x*
> 
> Looked throughout the thread then gave up cause I don't think anyone posted it.
> Anyone has a modified bios for Evga GTX 680 Classifieds. I put these bad boys under water and it can take the extra voltage. I do have an evbot, but rather have some sort of permanent solution instead of putting the clocks back in every time I restart,
> 
> Requests:
> Voltage unlocked to a max of 1.2125V
> anything else beneficial for watercooled gtx 680's classifieds.
> 
> For anyone who can modify it I appreciate it:
> 
> Bios: 80.04.47.00.80
> Original Bios 680 Classifieds 80.04.47.00.80.rom


Sorry about that forgot you need an account there.

Here it is again:
Bios 80.04.47.00

Original_Bios_680_Classifieds_80.zip 55k .zip file


Requests:
Voltage unlocked to a max of 1.2125V
anything else beneficial for watercooled gtx 680's classifieds.

Thanks again General!


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Look in the op for the guide.


Thank you so much for the help peeps. Reflashed with old bios everything wis working good now.


----------



## GanjaGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Look in the op for the guide.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the help peeps. Reflashed with old bios everything wis working good now.
Click to expand...

Haha, told ya one of those things would work - had to go and be the hardest of the fixes of course. Glad you got it working


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudz00x*
> 
> Sorry about that forgot you need an account there.
> 
> Here it is again:
> Bios 80.04.47.00
> 
> Original_Bios_680_Classifieds_80.zip 55k .zip file
> 
> 
> Requests:
> Voltage unlocked to a max of 1.2125V
> anything else beneficial for watercooled gtx 680's classifieds.
> 
> Thanks again General!


All done









Cloudz00x.zip 57k .zip file

1.21v
150% power target
1202


----------



## lacrossewacker

has anybody here seen, or heard of anybody, ruining their card because of flashing/overvolting their EVGA 670 FTW????
LET ME KNOW!


----------



## GanjaGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> has anybody here seen, or heard of anybody, ruining their card because of flashing/overvolting their EVGA 670 FTW????
> LET ME KNOW!


The FTW is one of the best equipped cards to handle the voltage bump... you'll be fine - use the BIOS on the front page with the 200% power profile, *profit.*


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaGeek*
> 
> The FTW is one of the best equipped cards to handle the voltage bump... you'll be fine - use the BIOS on the front page with the 200% power profile, *profit.*


you think that one would work with the 4 gb one?


----------



## GanjaGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GanjaGeek*
> 
> The FTW is one of the best equipped cards to handle the voltage bump... you'll be fine - use the BIOS on the front page with the 200% power profile, *profit.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you think that one would work with the 4 gb one?
Click to expand...

NO. (Don't think so...)

I think there's one listed somewhere for the 4GB - Ask General123 to mod yours for you if not


----------



## Solonowarion

GTX 670 FTW+ Factory BIOS.zip 57k .zip file


The General. Request here for my 4 gb ftw

I dont know what to ask for other increasing the the P target, voltage and the clocks. I have a custom loop with an EK 680+ waterblock.

Thanks bosss


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> GTX 670 FTW+ Factory BIOS.zip 57k .zip file
> 
> 
> The General. Request here for my 4 gb ftw
> 
> I dont know what to ask for other increasing the the P target, voltage and the clocks. I have a custom loop with an EK 680+ waterblock.
> 
> Thanks bosss


Done









Solonowarion.zip 57k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> has anybody here seen, or heard of anybody, ruining their card because of flashing/overvolting their EVGA 670 FTW????
> LET ME KNOW!


Yes I run it, running strong since August.


----------



## Solonowarion

Done









Thank you Gen! Works good. 50+ mhz and counting so far.

In gpu z am I supposed to be seeing anything differently? Power target went up to 150 and Voltage goes up to 1.213. Still took 15 mhz to get to 1100 acording the to 670 oc'ing guide. Should it be changing base clock?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Gen! Works good. 50+ mhz and counting so far.
> 
> In gpu z am I supposed to be seeing anything differently? Power target went up to 150 and Voltage goes up to 1.213. Still took 15 mhz to get to 1100 acording the to 670 oc'ing guide. Should it be changing base clock?


The graphics card tab is broken with these modded bios for some reason.


----------



## kevosuki

edit: nevermind


----------



## Moparman

Is there a MOD for the GTX650 1GB card?


----------



## samoth777

hello all. have people been using 1.212 bioses on 660 tis aswell?


----------



## Cloudz00x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> All done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cloudz00x.zip 57k .zip file
> 
> 1.21v
> 150% power target
> 1202


Running into an issue.
Your modified bios updated successfully via nvflash.

1st and 2nd card read appropriately. 1.21v 150%, 1202
3rd card reads 1.175v, 150%, 1201
4th card reads1200v, 150%, 1201

Why are the 3rd and 4th cards not reaching 1.21v?

Tried re flashing the mod bios again multiple times and the 3rd card stays at 1.175 and 4th card stays at 1.200v

-update-
When rechecking all the original bios it seems there the same.
Decided to use the online tool I just found on these forums to test it. --> http://www.v3dt.com/nvidia/600/
I used the original bios of that specific card.
Now it is at the correct settings.

No idea, why it happened that way. GPU_Z and nvidia control panel say its exactly the same. Guess there are some minor details changed.

-update #2-
Cant lower this base clock on that online tool more than 1254

Can you modify these bios files General?

GTX 680 Original Bios.zip 227k .zip file


Same thing you did to the other one
1.21v
150% power target
1202

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solonowarion.zip 57k .zip file
> 
> Yes I run it, running strong since August.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> you think that one would work with the 4 gb one?


Thanks a lot guys! So you think that it's worth doing if if I can game @1288 mhz already? How much more can I expect? Maybe a 20-30mhz gain?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudz00x*
> 
> Running into an issue.
> Your modified bios updated successfully via nvflash.
> 
> 1st and 2nd card read appropriately. 1.21v 150%, 1202
> 3rd card reads 1.175v, 150%, 1201
> 4th card reads1200v, 150%, 1201
> 
> Why are the 3rd and 4th cards not reaching 1.21v?
> 
> Tried re flashing the mod bios again multiple times and the 3rd card stays at 1.175 and 4th card stays at 1.200v
> 
> -update-
> When rechecking all the original bios it seems there the same.
> Decided to use the online tool I just found on these forums to test it. --> http://www.v3dt.com/nvidia/600/
> I used the original bios of that specific card.
> Now it is at the correct settings.
> 
> No idea, why it happened that way. GPU_Z and nvidia control panel say its exactly the same. Guess there are some minor details changed.
> 
> -update #2-
> Cant lower this base clock on that online tool more than 1254
> 
> Can you modify these bios files General?
> 
> GTX 680 Original Bios.zip 227k .zip file
> 
> 
> Same thing you did to the other one
> 1.21v
> 150% power target
> 1202
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 Cloudz00xRE.zip 227k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Thanks a lot guys! So you think that it's worth doing if if I can game @1288 mhz already? How much more can I expect? Maybe a 20-30mhz gain?


Yep you should be able to play at around 1300-1310 and bench at around 1340.


----------



## NoGuru

Just got my Twin Frozer at work. Most likly mod the BIOS in the next few days.


----------



## Solonowarion

This may be ovious but if GPU-Z is bugged with these bios how do I tell my final oc'ing numbers. Base, boost etc.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> This may be ovious but if GPU-Z is bugged with these bios how do I tell my final oc'ing numbers. Base, boost etc.


By looking at the graphs in After Burner or Precision X


----------



## Ezekie1Enus

Ok I've flashed my GTX 680 to 1.212v, 150%tdp and that other fun stuff and now my 3dmark11 scores are worse. Before I was getting around 10850, not I can't even break 10500. The card is being watercooled by "The mod" so temperature is not the issue.
It runs perfectly fine through maxed heaven and there is nothing wrong there with a core clock of 1358MHz and +400 on memory.
With those same settings it is fluctauting between 900-1200 through the first 2 stages of 3dmark, then it will fully boost through stage 3,4 and 6 but still fluctaute by about 100MHz.
Also, even though I have 150% TDP modded into the bios my card still never goes beyond ~130%. It is a reference card and I modded the BIOS with the v3dt online tool.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ezekie1Enus*
> 
> Ok I've flashed my GTX 680 to 1.212v, 150%tdp and that other fun stuff and now my 3dmark11 scores are worse. Before I was getting around 10850, not I can't even break 10500. The card is being watercooled by "The mod" so temperature is not the issue.
> It runs perfectly fine through maxed heaven and there is nothing wrong there with a core clock of 1358MHz and +400 on memory.
> With those same settings it is fluctauting between 900-1200 through the first 2 stages of 3dmark, then it will fully boost through stage 3,4 and 6 but still fluctaute by about 100MHz.
> Also, even though I have 150% TDP modded into the bios my card still never goes beyond ~130%. It is a reference card and I modded the BIOS with the v3dt online tool.


The 150% is just the MAX not the norm. As for the power issue.. the best I can say to do is turn on K boost in Precision X and that will keep it steady.


----------



## skyn3t

I just received the track number from evga rma today. My new card should be here on Tuesday. I don't think I will keep this new card I was thinking to selling it for one of my ocn fellas.









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cloudz00x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Cloudz00xRE.zip 227k .zip file
> 
> Yep you should be able to play at around 1300-1310 and bench at around 1340.


Hey general im still running into the same issue.
1st and 2nd cards respond to the mod bios with the appropriate settings. 1.212v, 1201, 150%

the 3rd card didnt even take the bios and has 1.175, 1215, 131%
the 4th card is at 1.200v, 1201, 150%

Am I doing something wrong. I gave you each bios from each card separately.
NVflash says bios updated successfully.
I reset to default values via precision x, and disabled SLI.
I will uninstall drivers next and see if that works, but do chome in on this. thanks!


----------



## Ezekie1Enus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> The 150% is just the MAX not the norm. As for the power issue.. the best I can say to do is turn on K boost in Precision X and that will keep it steady.


The K-Boost did help with the overall scores so they are at the same level they were before but, I am still getting massive performance drops in the first and and second stage of 3DMark. I monitored the core clock throughout and it would keep fluctuating between 900MHz and 1156MHz. I'll try rolling the cards drivers back to 310.74 as I was able to get better clocks with it but I don't think it's going to help. I've also done clean installs of my current drivers and 3DMark to no avail.

I will probably have to wait for an update to 3DMark itself before this is resolved as I have seen a couple postings in the thread about this issue. Lucky for them they just had to change from centered to stretched.


----------



## FXVIZI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Hmm not quite familiar with that I will try though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: here you go, but use caution! Make sure you have a backup display device, but everything looks clear. Just keep a eye on those VRM's. If they are struggling like that at stock this bump might hurt them so use caution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FXVIZI.zip 56k .zip file


So after a mini heart attack I can confirm this did NOT work.
This is the error I got. Let me know if there is anything I should try or a different bios to flash. I'll certainly give it another go since I have already recovered once. It's no different than flashing my $600 phone.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudz00x*
> 
> Hey general im still running into the same issue.
> 1st and 2nd cards respond to the mod bios with the appropriate settings. 1.212v, 1201, 150%
> 
> the 3rd card didnt even take the bios and has 1.175, 1215, 131%
> the 4th card is at 1.200v, 1201, 150%
> 
> Am I doing something wrong. I gave you each bios from each card separately.
> NVflash says bios updated successfully.
> I reset to default values via precision x, and disabled SLI.
> I will uninstall drivers next and see if that works, but do chome in on this. thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXVIZI*
> 
> So after a mini heart attack I can confirm this did NOT work.
> This is the error I got. Let me know if there is anything I should try or a different bios to flash. I'll certainly give it another go since I have already recovered once. It's no different than flashing my $600 phone.


I will re take a look at everything when I get home


----------



## lilchronic

i have a modded bios and when i turn on msaa in most games my boost clock drops why is this my temps stay around 65 66c


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i have a modded bios and when i turn on msaa in most games my boost clock drops why is this my temps stay around 65 66c


No where near enough details to actually help you out there.
@Cloudz00x
Every bios has been properly modded. Unless the cards are under water I would suggest taking them all out and flashing one at a time just to make sure it works.
@FXVIZI
Thats too bad. I was hoping that would work. Just sit tight as I have no idea to mod the bios correctly atm.


----------



## littledonny

Why do the clocks on this thing behave so strangely, even with full BIOS control? It's almost like nvidia is purposefully obfuscating overclockers...


----------



## FXVIZI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> @FXVIZI
> Thats too bad. I was hoping that would work. Just sit tight as I have no idea to mod the bios correctly atm.


Yeah you're telling me haha Thanks for the attempt though!
Which method did you use to mod the bios? I'll look around for different solutions, but so far I have read that error happens when you have an undersized EEPROM. Can anyone post their EEPROM specs so I can compare?


----------



## mboner1

hey, i used the FTW 670 bios, i use evga precision x to monitor gpu usage, now in game it says 0% all the time, is this normal behaviour? also says 0% gpu usage in gpu-z.


----------



## GanjaGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testicles*
> 
> hey, i used the FTW 670 bios, i use evga precision x to monitor gpu usage, now in game it says 0% all the time, is this normal behaviour? also says 0% gpu usage in gpu-z.


GPU-Z doesn't read the cards vitals properly on most of the modded BIOS - Also the OSD in games for Afterburner and for Precision will say 0% for the GPU usage. Everything else (except for usage percentage) should be accurate AFAIK.


----------



## Ezekie1Enus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testicles*
> 
> hey, i used the FTW 670 bios, i use evga precision x to monitor gpu usage, now in game it says 0% all the time, is this normal behaviour? also says 0% gpu usage in gpu-z.


This happened to me with K-Boost turned on, turned it off and everything is back to normal.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaGeek*
> 
> GPU-Z doesn't read the cards vitals properly on most of the modded BIOS - Also the OSD in games for Afterburner and for Precision will say 0% for the GPU usage. Everything else (except for usage percentage) should be accurate AFAIK.


Yeah, everything except for gpu usage and video engine load and memory controller load is accurate, in gpu z all three of those things say 0%, i switched back to my original bios and still showing 0%, guess thats the way its gonna be.


----------



## Drake.L

Hey General, is it possible for you mod my bios to 200% power usage?
This was the modded one you did for me, but i'm trying to break 1.4GHz on the core and my power usage hits 145 or 147%. Would increasing the power usage even further stabilize my card? It's currently at 150% max usage.


2.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## GanjaGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ezekie1Enus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *testicles*
> 
> hey, i used the FTW 670 bios, i use evga precision x to monitor gpu usage, now in game it says 0% all the time, is this normal behaviour? also says 0% gpu usage in gpu-z.
> 
> 
> 
> This happened to me with K-Boost turned on, turned it off and everything is back to normal.
Click to expand...

Weird ^^ mine does it weather K-Boost is on or off...


----------



## Drake.L

Sorry wrong post!


----------



## mboner1

Hey, yeah seems to be k boost that did it to me aswell, never tried that out before, switched it off and gpu usage is working again.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drake.L*
> 
> Hey General, is it possible for you mod my bios to 200% power usage?
> This was the modded one you did for me, but i'm trying to break 1.4GHz on the core and my power usage hits 145 or 147%. Would increasing the power usage even further stabilize my card? It's currently at 150% max usage.
> 
> 2.zip 57k .zip file


It's worth a shot

Drake.L.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## nemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drake.L*
> 
> Hey General, is it possible for you mod my bios to 200% power usage?
> This was the modded one you did for me, but i'm trying to break 1.4GHz on the core and my power usage hits 145 or 147%. Would increasing the power usage even further stabilize my card? It's currently at 150% max usage.
> 
> 2.zip 57k .zip file


It doesn't seem too long ago people were aiming for 1300 and being over the moon but now its 1400 ^^ so with oc'ing being addictive I started trying. At the moment I'm sitting at 1398 without throttling with modded dc2t bios for 1.212vcc and 145%pt. I have managed to pass a run in Heaven3 extreme settings but not without throttling issues due to high ambient temperature but with the snow and the chill factor setting in now I'm sure I can get it on air if not ill give up and retry when water cooled next month.

Good luck to all trying to reach a new max clock with minor voltage increase.

For anyone interested, temperature increase from small voltage bump was 1degC idle/load when overclocked to boost 1359 comparing result to unmodified dc2t bios using same fan profile and with new max overclock of boost 1398 the difference in load is 3degC.


----------



## FiShBuRn

Seems that max boost doesnt work properly on 690, i have set to 1202 and 1215 and still boosts me to 1228.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiShBuRn*
> 
> Seems that max boost doesnt work properly on 690, i have set to 1202 and 1215 and still boosts me to 1228.


Did you set it to that on both of the bios?


----------



## FiShBuRn

yeap, used the same cfg file...


----------



## nemm

I managed to address the temperature issues but I couldn't get a heaven pass at 1411 boost clock so it was the throttling back to a stable clock of 1398 that was allowing a pass. Even though I didn't have success at obtaining over 1400 stable, 1398 is close enough and pretty good result in my book.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemm*
> 
> I managed to address the temperature issues but I couldn't get a heaven pass at 1411 boost clock so it was the throttling back to a stable clock of 1398 that was allowing a pass. Even though I didn't have success at obtaining over 1400 stable, 1398 is close enough and pretty good result in my book.


Pretty good? That is a great clock !


----------



## nicolasm

Is there a way to unlock this??

Thanks.

Gigabyte GTX650ti.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## FXVIZI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasm*
> 
> Is there a way to unlock this??
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Gigabyte GTX650ti.zip 56k .zip file


So far no. I tried it a page or 2 back and got an error. If you try it make sure you have a firm understanding of how to recover. I'm currently working with just_nuke_em to find a vmod/pencil mod.


----------



## nicolasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXVIZI*
> 
> So far no. I tried it a page or 2 back and got an error. If you try it make sure you have a firm understanding of how to recover. I'm currently working with just_nuke_em to find a vmod/pencil mod.


Alright!

The volatge controller on the Gigabyte GTX650ti is an up6210 for GPU and up1529 for vMEM.

Maybe I can help you to find a FB mod.

I was looking for a BIOSmod to keep warranty.

It support a little voltage raising.. till 1.162v, good for 1150mhz. I might find 1.21v useful to get some more juice.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXVIZI*
> 
> So far no. I tried it a page or 2 back and got an error. If you try it make sure you have a firm understanding of how to recover. I'm currently working with just_nuke_em to find a vmod/pencil mod.


What is the stock voltage on a 650ti? (both idle and under full load)


----------



## JRG

Bit confused by all the info. So out of all the various methods to mod and flash the bios, which is the safest and most straight-forward way?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRG*
> 
> Bit confused by all the info. So out of all the various methods to mod and flash the bios, which is the safest and most straight-forward way?


Dumping the bios here and having me mod it then you flashing it with Zotac firestorm or Nvflash.


----------



## error-id10t

More out curiosity than anything else, do the tools now successfully flash EFI vBIOS? Do we have anyone here who has done this - I'm not particularly interested as SLI is powerful enough but when I OC them I do hit the power target level in BF3 which is slightly annoying (let alone all the benches but those don't matter).


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> More out curiosity than anything else, do the tools now successfully flash EFI vBIOS? Do we have anyone here who has done this - I'm not particularly interested as SLI is powerful enough but when I OC them I do hit the power target level in BF3 which is slightly annoying (let alone all the benches but those don't matter).


Yep that was fixed with KGB v.6


----------



## FXVIZI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> What is the stock voltage on a 650ti? (both idle and under full load)


.86v idle (i think, can't remember and it is folding right now) and 1.088v load stock or 1.62 turned up with Precison X.
Why do you ask?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasm*
> 
> Alright!
> 
> The volatge controller on the Gigabyte GTX650ti is an up6210 for GPU and up1529 for vMEM.
> 
> Maybe I can help you to find a FB mod.
> 
> I was looking for a BIOSmod to keep warranty.
> 
> It support a little voltage raising.. till 1.162v, good for 1150mhz. I might find 1.21v useful to get some more juice.


Yeah I was too, but I already voided my warranty installing the Antec 620. So I figured eh whatever.

Sounds like you've got different controllers than my EVGA; as long as you can find the pin outs it should be easy. Right now I am dealing with an unknown core controller so things are going to get a little risky.
I'd try a bios flash, you might have a different bios chip too, but if that fails pop on over to my thread and join in on the modding fun.








http://www.overclock.net/t/1350960/help-me-vmod-a-gtx-650ti/0_20


----------



## JTHMfreak

Im a noob at this and having a hard time, could someone walk me through the process?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Im a noob at this and having a hard time, could someone walk me through the process?


Dump and post your bios, I will mod it. Then you flash it with either firestrorm or Nvflash.


----------



## nicolasm

Anyway, why isn't possible to unlock more voltage on GTX650ti?
@General123 have you tried?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasm*
> 
> Anyway, why isn't possible to unlock more voltage on GTX650ti?
> @General123 have you tried?


The BIOS on the GK104 are all very similar, and once the guy found the voltage/power/fan settings on one of them, he also found it on the rest, by searching for specific patterns in each bios. The GK106 is very different, and either noone managed to find the voltage tables, or it does simply not work to change the voltage.

Myself, i haven't been able to find the voltage table on the GK106, which very much annoys me







. The voltage doesen't seem to be directly present in the BIOS....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXVIZI*
> 
> .86v idle (i think, can't remember and it is folding right now) and 1.088v load stock or 1.62 turned up with Precison X.
> Why do you ask?


Just had a quick look through the BIOS. It sure is very different from the GK104 BIOS'!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Dump and post your bios, I will mod it. Then you flash it with either firestrorm or Nvflash.


I don't even know how to do that much


----------



## GanjaGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Dump and post your bios, I will mod it. Then you flash it with either firestrorm or Nvflash.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know how to do that much
Click to expand...

The original post has all of the information you should need.

Download and install GPU-Z here.

See the screenshot I've made for you below to see how to "dump" your BIOS from your card.

Open GPU-Z and you'll see this:

Click the little "GPU icon" and "Save to file..."

Then just name the BIOS (I'd use your username so that General123 knows whose BIOS he is working on)

You can upload the BIOS somewhere (use a free file hosting service such as Dropbox or THIS) and post the link here for General123 to edit for you. After he edits it, use Firestorm to flash your BIOS.

Flashing with Firestorm is easy. Follow the directions on the original post on this thread for directions/video tutorials on how to do everything you need to do in order to flash your BIOS. I right-click on Firestorm and run it as Administrator otherwise it doesn't work properly.

If you have any questions/problems, post here and we'll get you moving. It's really easy.


----------



## croy

hi i have a 660 Ti. can the bios of my card be modified?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> hi i have a 660 Ti. can the bios of my card be modified?


It can indeed







Upload, and we will modify


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> It can indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upload, and we will modify


but most of you are 670/680 owners. lol.

what software does it modify the bios? can it change the voltage of my card and power limit? thanks


----------



## nicolasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> The BIOS on the GK104 are all very similar, and once the guy found the voltage/power/fan settings on one of them, he also found it on the rest, by searching for specific patterns in each bios. The GK106 is very different, and either noone managed to find the voltage tables, or it does simply not work to change the voltage.
> 
> Myself, i haven't been able to find the voltage table on the GK106, which very much annoys me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The voltage doesen't seem to be directly present in the BIOS....
> Just had a quick look through the BIOS. It sure is very different from the GK104 BIOS'!


What program do you use?

I just found the vgpu for Gigabyte 650ti, but I guess I won't do, at least for now


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> but most of you are 670/680 owners. lol.
> 
> what software does it modify the bios? can it change the voltage of my card and power limit? thanks


You can change both the voltage and power limit, together with min/max fan speed. The program used is either KGB or the online version, posted in the "Mod your own bios" section of the main thread. Either will do, personally i use KGB, i don't trust the online version









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasm*
> 
> What program do you use?
> 
> I just found the vgpu for Gigabyte 650ti, but I guess I won't do, at least for now


Various, hex editors, notpad++, IDA, whatnot


----------



## nicolasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> You can change both the voltage and power limit, together with min/max fan speed. The program used is either KGB or the online version, posted in the "Mod your own bios" section of the main thread. Either will do, personally i use KGB, i don't trust the online version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Various, hex editors, notpad++, IDA, whatnot


There's something interesting... when I change the voltage with MSI Afterburner I get 1.2v measuring with a DMM. If I use Firestorm to change voltage, I get 1.22v.

Do you have any voltage control with EVGA? How's your OC?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasm*
> 
> There's something interesting... when I change the voltage with MSI Afterburner I get 1.2v measuring with a DMM. If I use Firestorm to change voltage, I get 1.22v.
> 
> Do you have any voltage control with EVGA? How's your OC?


No there is no control period. If you mod the bios you will, no matter what, go to ~1.21v.


----------



## nicolasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> No there is no control period. If you mod the bios you will, no matter what, go to ~1.21v.


So it's because of the controller used on EVGA. Probably there is no way to change it with softmod.

Gigabyte uses another approach, I'm able to up the voltage to 1.162v. Have you seen GB bios?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasm*
> 
> So it's because of the controller used on EVGA. Probably there is no way to change it with softmod.
> 
> Gigabyte uses another approach, I'm able to up the voltage to 1.162v. Have you seen GB bios?


EVGA uses a stock 680 controller, at least for my card. It is all stock 680 nothing to do with EVGA.


----------



## nicolasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> EVGA uses a stock 680 controller, at least for my card. It is all stock 680 nothing to do with EVGA.


Are you talking about GTX650ti too?


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> You can change both the voltage and power limit, together with min/max fan speed. The program used is either KGB or the online version, posted in the "Mod your own bios" section of the main thread. Either will do, personally i use KGB, i don't trust the online version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Various, hex editors, notpad++, IDA, whatnot


ok thanks. so does the KGB really change the voltage effectively? cause even if i max the core voltage in Afterburner, i can't get it run stable on 1100MHz core. am i voltage locked or it's just the BIOS thats limiting me?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasm*
> 
> Are you talking about GTX650ti too?


No, just about my card particularly. Your card also uses a stock 650ti controller, it is not done by EVGA.


----------



## nicolasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> No, just about my card particularly. Your card also uses a stock 650ti controller, it is not done by EVGA.


Mine it's Gigabyte... it doesn't seems that all manufacturers are using the same voltage controller.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> ok thanks. so does the KGB really change the voltage effectively? cause even if i max the core voltage in Afterburner, i can't get it run stable on 1100MHz core. am i voltage locked or it's just the BIOS thats limiting me?


By instability, i suppose you mean crashes. If this is the case, you are limited by voltage (your card seems to be a terrible overclocker, I'm sorry)

Yes, this mod will effectively increase your voltage to 1.212v, up from 1.75 on stock.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> By instability, i suppose you mean crashes. If this is the case, you are limited by voltage (your card seems to be a terrible overclocker, I'm sorry)
> 
> Yes, this mod will effectively increase your voltage to 1.212v, up from 1.75 on stock.


How much increase in temps should we be expecting by that amount of increase in voltage?


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> By instability, i suppose you mean crashes. If this is the case, you are limited by voltage (your card seems to be a terrible overclocker, I'm sorry)
> 
> Yes, this mod will effectively increase your voltage to 1.212v, up from 1.75 on stock.


1.212v max?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> 1.212v max?


Without hard mod yes. But that is the reading via software. It is more like ~1.23v in reality.


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Without hard mod yes. But that is the reading via software. It is more like ~1.23v in reality.


ok thanks man. what are the safest volts? sometimes im already hitting 70C when playing BF3. what more if i put more volts to it


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> ok thanks man. what are the safest volts? sometimes im already hitting 70C when playing BF3. what more if i put more volts to it


I don't know what is considered safe for these cards IMO. I have ran the bios for about 6 months with no issues at all. You will probably be at 70C-72C. It didn't do much to my temps at all but it may be different with the different cooler and all. I thought that cooler was better also?


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I don't know what is considered safe for these cards IMO. I have ran the bios for about 6 months with no issues at all. You will probably be at 70C-72C. It didn't do much to my temps at all but it may be different with the different cooler and all. I thought that cooler was better also?


ok thanks. that's what i thought too. but i like it because it's quiet even if i set the slider to max (90%).


----------



## lilchronic

when i use msaa in all my games my card throttles down at 60c my max boost clock is 1389mhz once i hit 60c it goes down to 1359mhz and jumps between 1358mhz and 1389mhz i have a gtx 670 ftw with modded bios power target of 200% is this normal??. ok when i play farcry3 maxed out with 2xmsaa it will stay @ 1389mhz once it goes over 60c it starts to throttle down. i was just playing and i have my window open its cold out my gpu has not gone over 55c and my throttling problem has not happend i guess i need to water cool my gpu also


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> when i use msaa in all my games my card throttles down at 60c my max boost clock is 1389mhz once i hit 60c it goes down to 1359mhz and jumps between 1358mhz and 1389mhz i have a gtx 670 ftw with modded bios power target of 200% is this normal??. ok when i play farcry3 maxed out with 2xmsaa it will stay @ 1389mhz once it goes over 60c it starts to throttle down. i was just playing and i have my window open its cold out my gpu has not gone over 55c and my throttling problem has not happend i guess i need to water cool my gpu also


Nice overclock you got there! Even when throttleing! Your card should not throttle before 70C, did you try another 670 FTW user's BIOS? (e.g. the one posted on the original post). It might be a BIOS issue, with your particular card. Just remember to back up your current BIOS, in case it does not work.

It could also be a wrongly read temperature. Around 60C seems very cold for a 670 FTW. Most people are pushing upwards of the high 60's, and even into the 70's, did you try reading the temperatures with different software? (even though everything reads the same temperature, they might all be wrong)


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> How much increase in temps should we be expecting by that amount of increase in voltage?


I had very little increse in temps from what I could see, I now top out at 60c, which is amazing since my last 670 ftw stock topped out at almost 70


----------



## skyn3t

My new evga rma card will arrive today. Let's see how it will clock compared with the old pcb design with all caps with the new re-design with less caps. Hope it clock equal or even closer .


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I had very little increse in temps from what I could see, I now top out at 60c, which is amazing since my last 670 ftw stock topped out at almost 70


So what is the temp delta if you increase the voltage from 1.175V to 1.212V?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So what is the temp delta if you increase the voltage from 1.175V to 1.212V?


Lol just try it.


----------



## nicolasm

Well,

Despite softwares showing 1.162v, the reading with a multimeter shows ~1.21v full load. I guess it's unlocked. I'm able to get more MHz and it's a little hotter, so it's really giving me more voltage.

With the original Gigabyte BIOS: ~1.15v
With MSI BIOS: ~1.17v

BIOS attached..

gtx650ti.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Lol just try it.


Can't right now because my card was due for an RMA


----------



## nemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So what is the temp delta if you increase the voltage from 1.175V to 1.212V?


I experienced a 1degC increase at both idle and load when overclocked but no difference at stock clocks for my 670 dc2 and that was 1.162 increased to 1.212.


----------



## PhilipJFry

Hi! First of all thanks for this thread and for your help!
Sorry, Is there a way to unlock my GTX650 BIOS?

Asus.GTX650.1024.120815.zip 55k .zip file


Thank you very much!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemm*
> 
> I experienced a 1degC increase at both idle and load when overclocked but no difference at stock clocks for my 670 dc2 and that was 1.162 increased to 1.212.


Wow that's great. That's a very small temp delta.


----------



## exodus1337

I wish nvidia would tell someone how to disable the temp throttle does anyone have a way to disable it?


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1337*
> 
> I wish nvidia would tell someone how to disable the temp throttle does anyone have a way to disable it?


My 690 does not throttle..

Heaven run


----------



## General123

Neither does my 670


----------



## croy

ok guys im about to flash my card. but i have some real quick questions. how long does it take to flash the card? is it just like flasing a mobos bios? FireStorm or nvflash? also what if something goes wrong like a blackout while flashing. will i still be able to restore the card by reflashing the original bios?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> ok guys im about to flash my card. but i have some real quick questions.
> 1. how long does it take to flash the card?
> 2. is it just like flasing a mobos bios?
> 3. FireStorm or nvflash?
> 4. also what if something goes wrong like a blackout while flashing. will i still be able to restore the card by reflashing the original bios?


1. Depends. No more then 1 minute honestly. Take me like 5, just open up firestrom and click flash, or Nvflash which is also very fast.
2. No, much less danger and is much easier to fix.
3. Either or. Firestorm is easier and faster but NVflash is arguably safer.
4. Yes.


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> 1. Depends. No more then 1 minute honestly. Take me like 5, just open up firestrom and click flash, or Nvflash which is also very fast.
> 2. No, much less danger and is much easier to fix.
> 3. Either or. Firestorm is easier and faster but NVflash is arguably safer.
> 4. Yes.


ok thanks. also about the default voltage of the bios unlocker. isn't 1.2xxv a little high? my load volts are 1.1750v.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> ok thanks. also about the default voltage of the bios unlocker. isn't 1.2xxv a little high? my load volts are 1.1750v.


Nope it is fine. That is a very small bump in voltage.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> ok thanks. also about the default voltage of the bios unlocker. isn't 1.2xxv a little high? my load volts are 1.1750v.


A little more than a 3% increase (1.212v), you decide. Honestly, no, not at all.


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Nope it is fine. That is a very small bump in voltage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> A little more than a 3% increase (1.212v), you decide. Honestly, no, not at all.


ok thanks. installed firestorm. followed the guide in first page. and it says flash bios fail!! yes or no?

edit: i clicked yes and nothing happened. but there was a command prompt that popped up real quck


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> ok thanks. installed firestorm. followed the guide in first page. and it says flash bios fail!! yes or no?


Does not matter. Just use Nvflash, for some reason firestom does not work for some.
Download this:
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2133/NVFlash_5.118_for_Windows.html

extract and put in a folder, then shift+right click inside the folder and open a command windows here, then run
Nvflash --protect off
Nvflash X.rom

Then reboot. Make sure the name of the bios is 4 or less characters.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Neither does my 670


Any idea why yours isn't throttling?


----------



## JTHMfreak

So I'm running at 1293 mhz. The only adjustment I made after fashing the bios was taking the power target down to 130 for heaven to be stable. I did not adjust the clock or mem as doing so either has the mhs jump all over the place or just crash out. My heaven score at the end is 1155, I would think it would be higher since my last 670 ftw scored 12ish and topped out at 1280 mhz. Any ideas?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Any idea why yours isn't throttling?


No clue.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> So I'm running at 1293 mhz. The only adjustment I made after fashing the bios was taking the power target down to 130 for heaven to be stable. I did not adjust the clock or mem as doing so either has the mhs jump all over the place or just crash out. My heaven score at the end is 1155, I would think it would be higher since my last 670 ftw scored 12ish and topped out at 1280 mhz. Any ideas?


You didnt touch your memory? That is the biggest gains for these cards. You probably did before the flash.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Neither does my 670
> Quote:
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Any idea why yours isn't throttling?


at 1.2v mine doesn't trolling too.

but one thing is very weird on this video, how come he has 600 memory offset and +13 GPU clock offset and he did hit 1306MHz? something is fishing i know he can frankenstein a VGA but only +13 to hit 1306?MHz? one more time 1306MHz with +13 gpu clock offset ? nah....


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> No clue.
> You didnt touch your memory? That is the biggest gains for these cards. You probably did before the flash.


You mean memory OC has a greater effect in performance than core OC for these cards?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> at 1.2v mine doesn't trolling too.
> 
> but one thing is very weird on this video, how come he has 600 memory offset and +13 GPU clock offset and he did hit 1306MHz? something is fishing i know he can frankenstein a VGA but only +13 to hit 1306?MHz? one more time 1306MHz with +13 gpu clock offset ? nah....


Is it confirmed that at 1.2V all 670s will not throttle?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> at 1.2v mine doesn't trolling too.
> 
> but one thing is very weird on this video, how come he has 600 memory offset and +13 GPU clock offset and he did hit 1306MHz? something is fishing i know he can frankenstein a VGA but only +13 to hit 1306?MHz? one more time 1306MHz with +13 gpu clock offset ? nah....


The default clock is 1293, 1293+13 is 1306







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> 1. You mean memory OC has a greater effect in performance than core OC for these cards?
> 2. Is it confirmed that at 1.2V all 670s will not throttle?


1. Yes.
2. No, some bios' for some odd reason throttle.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> No clue.
> You didnt touch your memory? That is the biggest gains for these cards. You probably did before the flash.


So it carried over the settings from before the flash? I just tried a quick run with +100 to the mem, but the nvidia driver crashed at stage 24


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> So it carried over the settings from before the flash? I just tried a quick run with +100 to the mem, but the nvidia driver crashed at stage 24


The memory overclock should be the same or better.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> The memory overclock should be the same or better.


So whatever is in the new bios is what it's going to be?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> So whatever is in the new bios is what it's going to be?


The same overclock you had before on the memory.


----------



## lilchronic

i think my card down clocks @ 57c well it does but i dont no why its only 57c thought it was supposed to throttle @ 70c


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> The same overclock you had before on the memory.


So to reset everything should I load up the old bios and set everything to default and then load up the new bios and proceed to oc from there?


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> at 1.2v mine doesn't trolling too.
> 
> but one thing is very weird on this video, how come he has 600 memory offset and +13 GPU clock offset and he did hit 1306MHz? something is fishing i know he can frankenstein a VGA but only +13 to hit 1306?MHz? one more time 1306MHz with +13 gpu clock offset ? nah....


General can mod his boost clocks to what he wants it to be.
(Not trying to be sarcastic btw, he modded my bios too)


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> at 1.2v mine doesn't trolling too.
> 
> but one thing is very weird on this video, how come he has 600 memory offset and +13 GPU clock offset and he did hit 1306MHz? something is fishing i know he can frankenstein a VGA but only +13 to hit 1306?MHz? one more time 1306MHz with +13 gpu clock offset ? nah....


I too got to 1306 with a very small gpu offset. Stable? That's another thing entirely


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> So to reset everything should I load up the old bios and set everything to default and then load up the new bios and proceed to oc from there?


Okay you are confused. No. Do you remember the *memory* overclock you used on the stock bios? Use that, simply slide up the sliders to the same offset.


----------



## skyn3t

I did know the EVGA Precision X collecte's data to they server! what they it it for? they know we all go over voltage and OC ours cards on extreme limit









Edited: by the way i think i was in a cave for so long i had not read the updated from this thread kinda lazy but now i can see how kingpin has got hes 1306 with only +13 GCO








thanks General123


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Does not matter. Just use Nvflash, for some reason firestom does not work for some.
> Download this:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2133/NVFlash_5.118_for_Windows.html
> 
> extract and put in a folder, then shift+right click inside the folder and open a command windows here, then run
> Nvflash --protect off
> Nvflash X.rom
> 
> Then reboot. Make sure the name of the bios is 4 or less characters.


thanks. succesfully flashed my bios. core boost is now running at 1254MHz and 1.21v. and temps did not change at all. but i feel like im still lacking volts for this boost clock. how can i add more volts?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> thanks. succesfully flashed my bios. core boost is now running at 1254MHz and 1.21v. and temps did not change at all. but i feel like im still lacking volts for this boost clock. how can i add more volts?


You can not, unless you turn to hardware modding.


----------



## twitchyzero

okay curious to know if anyone's notcing their cards been making high-frequency noise after overvolting

For the longest time I thought my PSU may be acting up...after switching to a new PSU I've noticed that the sound may be coming from my cards after all.

I haven't tried reverting back to stock BIOS to see if it will eliminate the noise...it's not audiable when the GPU fan kicks into high gear but it does get louder under load.


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> You can not, unless you turn to hardware modding.


ok thanks.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> okay curious to know if anyone's notcing their cards been making high-frequency noise after overvolting
> 
> For the longest time I thought my PSU may be acting up...after switching to a new PSU I've noticed that the sound may be coming from my cards after all.
> 
> I haven't tried reverting back to stock BIOS to see if it will eliminate the noise...it's not audiable when the GPU fan kicks into high gear but it does get louder under load.


No such noise here, ever.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> You can not, unless you turn to hardware modding.


Do you know how to do hardware modding for these GPUs?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Do you know how to do hardware modding for these GPUs?


http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1682


----------



## lilchronic

wow so i accidently deleted my my stock gpu bios when i reinstalled windows forgot to save it on my other hdd. i there a way i can get a new 1 ?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> wow so i accidently deleted my my stock gpu bios when i reinstalled windows forgot to save it on my other hdd. i there a way i can get a new 1 ?


Yes just download and update your bios, dump it via GPUz and re flash the modded bios.
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1703680&mpage=1


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1682


Oh. No thanks, even though I'm an Electronics Engineer I won't bother doing those hardware mod, lol


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Yes just download and update your bios, dump it via GPUz and re flash the modded bios.
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1703680&mpage=1


how do i dump it? sorry im such a noob


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> how do i dump it? sorry im such a noob


You have to download winzip. Zip the file and then upload it.


----------



## lilchronic

GTX 670 FTW 2gb

GK104.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## lilchronic

i hope i did i right i have winrar


----------



## lilchronic

its weird because on every game but assasins creed 3 my boost clock goes to 1215mhz but when i play ac3 its 1245mhz boost clock with stock bios ???


----------



## mattisyahu

Hey all, new to the thread and new 660 Ti owner (evga SC 2gb), running in SLI. Yesterday I did the BIOS mod, mainly to get 21% idle fan. Both cards flashed fine but whenever I started up Heaven about 10 seconds in I would get a lock up. I did unlock the BIOS with the .cfg file and am feeling like I missed making a change in the file? Even at stock settings (100% power) with the modded BIOS it crashed. I flashed both cards back to stock BIOS, ran Heaven and it passed as expected. Was able to OC from there but now I'm at 30% idle fan again.

Is the unlocked BIOS/stock .cfg file doing anything I am missing? Only thing I changed myself in the .cfg is the fan.


----------



## lilchronic

here are my oc's for my 670 ftw with and without modded bios both +300 mem and max boost is 1333mhz stock bios and 1385mhz modded. but the modded bios throttled so i think it could be a better score if it dident throttle


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattisyahu*
> 
> Is the unlocked BIOS/stock .cfg file doing anything I am missing? Only thing I changed myself in the .cfg is the fan.


You may have not set (restricted) the boost so now it's boosting beyond it's capabilities and falling over / BSODing.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Okay you are confused. No. Do you remember the *memory* overclock you used on the stock bios? Use that, simply slide up the sliders to the same offset.


No, I don't remember what the offsets were


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> No, I don't remember what the offsets were


Then you will need to find out through trial and error.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Then you will need to find out through trial and error.


Well I loaded up the original bios and found my best offsets earlier today, and it gave me a heaven score of 1220. So are you saying that the modded bios should be able to use the same offsets? Because I could never get the modded bios to perform stably


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Well I loaded up the original bios and found my best offsets earlier today, and it gave me a heaven score of 1220. So are you saying that the modded bios should be able to use the same offsets? Because I could never get the modded bios to perform stably


Only the same offset on the memory NOT the core as its stock clock is 1293. The memory stock clock however is unchanged and will BE the same.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> GTX 670 FTW 2gb
> 
> GK104.zip 57k .zip file


For some reason I am not longer able to change the clocks in windows 8,


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Only the same offset on the memory NOT the core as its stock clock is 1293. The memory stock clock however is unchanged and will BE the same.


Used the modded bios and had a stable heaven run with the mem at +705, but the gpu downclocked to 1006 about a second into the run.
Edit: forgot to max out the power target.
Maxed out the power target and it sent the gpu to 1293, but now all it does is crash.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Used the modded bios and had a stable heaven run with the mem at +705, but the gpu downclocked to 1006 about a second into the run.
> Edit: forgot to max out the power target.
> Maxed out the power target and it sent the gpu to 1293, but now all it does is crash.


So you obviously are not stable at 1293? If so decrease the offset. It is like overclocking regularly....


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> So you obviously are not stable at 1293? If so decrease the offset. It is like overclocking regularly....


Had my first stable run with a clock offset of -12 and memory of +705


Stable in Heaven, but all my games crash, do I need to lower settings even more? I'm using latest drivers btw


----------



## twitchyzero

yes you are not stable yet
try 0 core and +600 mem


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Would this work on my water cooled Evga GTX680 Signature 2? Its basically the normal Signature SC with the 2 fan cooler, but mines on water. Let me know, I want to hit 1300 on this thing.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Would this work on my water cooled Evga GTX680 Signature 2? Its basically the normal Signature SC with the 2 fan cooler, but mines on water. Let me know, I want to hit 1300 on this thing.


Yes it will work. However for some reason I can not change clocks so the default clock will be 1293 core.


----------



## rogeshoe57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Does not matter. Just use Nvflash, for some reason firestom does not work for some.
> Download this:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2133/NVFlash_5.118_for_Windows.html
> 
> extract and put in a folder, then shift+right click inside the folder and open a command windows here, then run
> Nvflash --protect off
> Nvflash X.rom
> 
> Then reboot. Make sure the name of the bios is 4 or less characters.


What happens if I forgot to put nvflash --protect off. I accidentally skipped that step but my volt bios is unlocked to 1.21.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> yes you are not stable yet
> try 0 core and +600 mem


Has to be - on the clock offset, I can't run stable at all at 1293


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogeshoe57*
> 
> What happens if I forgot to put nvflash --protect off. I accidentally skipped that step but my volt bios is unlocked to 1.21.


Nothing, sometimes the card does not allow writing to it, which is why you have to turn off the protection.


----------



## JTHMfreak

So dropped the mhz on the mem down five to 720, borderlands went longer than usual before crashing. But the gpu went from 1280 down to 1202 for a very small time, but the temp was only 55. it did this twice.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> So dropped the mhz on the mem down five to 720, borderlands went longer than usual before crashing. But the gpu went from 1280 down to 1202 for a very small time, but the temp was only 55. it did this twice.


Did you have V-sync on?


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Did you have V-sync on?


No, V-sync is off


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> No, V-sync is off


Oh thats weird then.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Yes, just 2 random dips below the 1280 mark when it was only at 55c, my prec x setting are: power target: +150. GPU offset: -12. Mem offset: 720.
Before anyone asks about why the gpu is set at a negative offset it is because it just would not be stable at 1293 so I had to take it the next notch down.


----------



## thegh0sts

anyone tried the gigabyte 670 OC (WF3) bios?


----------



## nzube14

Here's my file General123!
http://www.mediafire.com/?250qaisxjwgtl4b

Thank you!


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nzube14*
> 
> Here's my file General123!
> http://www.mediafire.com/?250qaisxjwgtl4b
> 
> Thank you!


Done.

nzube14.zip 56k .zip file

For some reason I can change the clocks on yours? Weird stuff.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Yes, just 2 random dips below the 1280 mark when it was only at 55c, my prec x setting are: power target: +150. GPU offset: -12. Mem offset: 720.
> Before anyone asks about why the gpu is set at a negative offset it is because it just would not be stable at 1293 so I had to take it the next notch down.


this happens to me with the modded bios also but at 58c it drops the boost clock


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> this happens to me with the modded bios also but at 58c it drops the boost clock


Does it drop a lot? For very long?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Does it drop a lot? For very long?


just for a second or to and it drops from 1389 down to 1333 at anythig over 58c
the other night i tried when it was freezing out and my card never went over 54c and i did not have that problem once it goes over 58c it downclocks


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> just for a second or to and it drops from 1389 down to 1333 at anythig over 58c
> the other night i tried when it was freezing out and my card never went over 54c and i did not have that problem once it goes over 58c it downclocks


Interesting


----------



## amputate

I tried modding it myself but this is a bit confusing and it kinda scares me o.o
If some kind person could just unlock my voltage i'll be the happiest dude in this thread








I tried the Palet jetstream rom since that seemed like the only rom for a reference card but that rom seems to slash my core speed in half as soon as Furmark starts









GK104.zip 54k .zip file


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amputate*
> 
> I tried modding it myself but this is a bit confusing and it kinda scares me o.o
> If some kind person could just unlock my voltage i'll be the happiest dude in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the Palet jetstream rom since that seemed like the only rom for a reference card but that rom seems to slash my core speed in half as soon as Furmark starts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GK104.zip 54k .zip file


You are not suppose to use furmark anymore besides to stress the cooler. Cards now auto throttle on it. So you may of actually did it correctly
But here it is









amputate.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## amputate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> You are not suppose to use furmark anymore besides to stress the cooler. Cards now auto throttle on it. So you may of actually did it correctly
> But here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amputate.zip 56k .zip file


Hm, never knew that








Thanks a lot for the new bios, seems to be working









However I am noticing that most games start with 1k~ core clock, freeze completely for a good second or two, and then go to their overclocked speeds.
Atm i'm running a mild +200mhz OC and it seems to still stay sub 45°c so let's see where we can go








Atleast now I don't feel like an idiot for watercooling my 680s









Edit: OK, the 200mhz doesn'tappear to be stable at all








When heaven comes into play anything over +130 will crash which is odd considering that was my previous limit as well :/


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amputate*
> 
> Hm, never knew that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for the new bios, seems to be working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However I am noticing that most games start with 1k~ core clock, freeze completely for a good second or two, and then go to their overclocked speeds.
> Atm i'm running a mild +200mhz OC and it seems to still stay sub 45°c so let's see where we can go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atleast now I don't feel like an idiot for watercooling my 680s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: OK, the 200mhz doesn'tappear to be stable at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When heaven comes into play anything over +130 will crash which is odd considering that was my previous limit as well :/


Your previous limit was 1303? Thats what +130 gives you wit the stock clock being 1202.


----------



## nzube14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Done.
> 
> nzube14.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> For some reason I can change the clocks on yours? Weird stuff.


Thanks! What do you mean change the clocks? You aren't able to normally? I was an owner of the EVGA GTX 680 back when it first came out. Don't know if that makes a difference...

Oh, and what's the advantage to running my GPU w/ voltage unlocked? I'm watercooled wih a Power Target of 110% and GPU clock offset of +141MHz and Mem Clock Offset of +575MHz...


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nzube14*
> 
> Thanks! What do you mean change the clocks? You aren't able to normally? I was an owner of the EVGA GTX 680 back when it first came out. Don't know if that makes a difference...
> 
> Oh, and what's the advantage to running my GPU w/ voltage unlocked? I'm watercooled wih a Power Target of 110% and GPU clock offset of +141MHz and Mem Clock Offset of +575MHz...


Unlocking the voltage lets your card have that extra little bit it couldn't do before. Before General unlocked mine I topped out at 1240 mhz, after he unlocked my voltage I hit 1280mhz.


----------



## Iwas

GK104 Stock.zip 56k .zip file
 Is it possible to unlock this stock EVGA GTX 670? Please and Thank you.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwas*
> 
> GK104 Stock.zip 56k .zip file
> Is it possible to unlock this stock EVGA GTX 670? Please and Thank you.


Done









Iwas.zip 57k .zip file

Stock clock is 1202/150% power/1.2v


----------



## Iwas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iwas.zip 57k .zip file
> 
> Stock clock is 1202/150% power/1.2v


Thanks very much, just to clarify though I have one question. In Precision X I should have my power at 150% and my voltage manually set at 1.2V correct?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwas*
> 
> Thanks very much, just to clarify though I have one question. In Precision X I should have my power at 150% and my voltage manually set at 1.2V correct?


No, just your power target. The voltage dynamically goes up.


----------



## Iwas

Alright then, was able to make it through a Heaven Bench after flashing and it did top out at 1202mhz whereas before it would only clock itself to 1136~ So thanks again.


----------



## lilchronic

does any one eles here have a problem when they mod there bios and use Anti-Aliasing there gpu down clocks. because this pisses me off and i cant figure it out. if i use aa with stock bios it stays at my oc never down clocks
ive tried using modded bios of 200% power target aand 150 power target both get the same results they down clock when aa is on. i dont get it.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> does any one eles here have a problem when they mod there bios and use Anti-Aliasing there gpu down clocks. because this pisses me off and i cant figure it out. if i use aa with stock bios it stays at my oc never down clocks
> ive tried using modded bios of 200% power target aand 150 power target both get the same results they down clock when aa is on. i dont get it.


I have no such problem.


----------



## lilchronic

maybe i modded it wrong ?? are u able to mod them again and can do it for me???
150% power-

lilchronic.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> maybe i modded it wrong ?? are u able to mod them again and can do it for me???
> 150% power-
> 
> lilchronic.zip 57k .zip file


 lilchronicMOD.zip 57k .zip file

I am not able to change your clocks however, so the stock clock is 1293.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> lilchronicMOD.zip 57k .zip file
> 
> I am not able to change your clocks however, so the stock clock is 1293.


i love u lol


----------



## Iwas

Should I be using the K-boost? Otherwise it becomes unstable even if I have the power slider all the way up.

Also, is the base clock overclockable any further?


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwas*
> 
> Should I be using the K-boost? Otherwise it becomes unstable even if I have the power slider all the way up.
> 
> Also, is the base clock overclockable any further?


Kboost pretty much just forces it to run at the max clocks and doesn't let it downclock when your not in a 3d application. It's pretty much up to you. I never needed K boost for stability.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Anyone have stability issues when gaming? FC3 and borderland 2 just crash crash crash. I constantly lower settings in precision x but nothing seems to help. D3 plays fine, but D3 also is not as intense as those 2


----------



## tarpon31

Yes I noticed this also with both Borderlands 2 and Far Cry 3 but I had this issue with both of those games in particular before I ever modded my bios as no matter how stable I thought my card was through various torture tests and gameplay (EVGA GTX 680 FTW 2GB) those two games would crash with any overclock applied.

The Bios mod offered me +40 of an overclock though and I want to thank those that worked hard to make such a program as I think it's realy neat...does seem my particular card has issues with changeing certain things with the KGB method (alway's gives the default values from the .cfg when used) but I saw firsthand with my buddies rig with him using a stock EVGA GTX 680 that everything could be changed without issues.

I appreciate what everyone who contributed to these programs gave and to those in this post that has offered a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## JTHMfreak

I also had problems with those games on my oc before the mod. I am beginning to think that my card just is not meant to be oc'ed


----------



## croy

hey guys. is there a way to mod the unlock bios to unlock the voltage only and not affecting the boost? cause i had to lower my base clock to shoot for 1200MHz boost only to become stable.

edit: or is there a way to just disable the boost? thanks


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> hey guys. is there a way to mod the unlock bios to unlock the voltage only and not affecting the boost? cause i had to lower my base clock to shoot for 1200MHz boost only to become stable.
> 
> edit: or is there a way to just disable the boost? thanks


You can't disable boost, but you can completely customise the settings using the application. I'm not on a computer, so I can't do it for you


----------



## zulk

KGB will not read the bios of my GTX 660 oc twin frozr. I do have them on the same directory and I have even used the recommended version of gpu-z, is it safe to use the V3DT bios for the GTX660


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> You can't disable boost, but you can completely customise the settings using the application. I'm not on a computer, so I can't do it for you


can you tech me how to customize the bios? thanks


----------



## vini9157

Hi im new here, well i have a reference gtx 670 from pny. My overclock is stable at 1189mhz with the stock bios.

I tried to mod the bios by myself but i have a question about the voltage, is this model hard limited to 1.21v?

Im poor and because of that im afraid to broke my video card.

General123 or anyone else can do the mod for me or explain about the voltage on reference cards?

GK104v.zip 56k .zip file


sorry about my english, and thank you anyway


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vini9157*
> 
> Hi im new here, well i have a reference gtx 670 from pny. My overclock is stable at 1189mhz with the stock bios.
> 
> I tried to mod the bios by myself but i have a question about the voltage, is this model hard limited to 1.21v?
> 
> Im poor and because of that im afraid to broke my video card.
> 
> General123 or anyone else can do the mod for me or explain about the voltage on reference cards?
> 
> GK104v.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> sorry about my english, and thank you anyway


It won't break your card, so no need to wory


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vini9157*
> 
> Hi im new here, well i have a reference gtx 670 from pny. My overclock is stable at 1189mhz with the stock bios.
> 
> I tried to mod the bios by myself but i have a question about the voltage, is this model hard limited to 1.21v?
> 
> Im poor and because of that im afraid to broke my video card.
> 
> General123 or anyone else can do the mod for me or explain about the voltage on reference cards?
> 
> GK104v.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> sorry about my english, and thank you anyway


Well there is always a risk involved when modding and pushing things past there regular specification. That said, I would not worry about it honestly.

vini9157.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## GamerIDGoesHere

Which BIOS Unlock should I use for this: http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-Dual-Link-Graphics-04G-P4-2686-KR/dp/B008BGXXB8/ref=sr_1_10?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1359534500&sr=1-10&keywords=gtx+680 its the EVGA GTX 680 4GB NO FTW or Classy or anything, just a 4GB version with Backplate

Thanks
- Dan


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulk*
> 
> KGB will not read the bios of my GTX 660 oc twin frozr. I do have them on the same directory and I have even used the recommended version of gpu-z, is it safe to use the V3DT bios for the GTX660


The GTX660 is not supported, only the GK104 cards (660Ti, 670 and 680).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> can you tech me how to customize the bios? thanks


The tutorial is on the main page (personally I prefer the KGB method).
For the KGB method, you want to modify kgb.cfg, and change the boost speed from 1202 to whatever value you desire, leave the voltage as-is (no reason to use a higher setting, the card will overvolt itself two steps). Feel free to customize your fan speeds and power limit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerIDGoesHere*
> 
> Which BIOS Unlock should I use for this: http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-Dual-Link-Graphics-04G-P4-2686-KR/dp/B008BGXXB8/ref=sr_1_10?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1359534500&sr=1-10&keywords=gtx+680 its the EVGA GTX 680 4GB NO FTW or Classy or anything, just a 4GB version with Backplate
> 
> Thanks
> - Dan


Any, KGB or V3DT, both will work with that card


----------



## Rakin

GigabyteGK104OC.zip 55k .zip file


Okay I've unlocked my BIOS using KGB and successfully flashed it. Got 1320 MHz stable (Previously couldn't cross 1280 on heaven even though 1345 passed on furmark) on Heaven 3.0. But I was wondering if there is anything I have missed out, could somebody take a look and verify for me?
Thanks.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakin*
> 
> GigabyteGK104OC.zip 55k .zip file
> 
> 
> Okay I've unlocked my BIOS using KGB and successfully flashed it. Got 1320 MHz stable (Previously couldn't cross 1280 on heaven even though 1345 passed on furmark) on Heaven 3.0. But I was wondering if there is anything I have missed out, could somebody take a look and verify for me?
> Thanks.


You didn't mess up anything, if you we're able to boot







be happy with those results!!


----------



## lilchronic

ok after playng for a couple days with no down clocking all of a sudden bam it starts down clocking with the modded bios @58c



































even with evga k-boost on















i guess im goin back to my stock bios since the downclocking pisses me off so much


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ok after playng for a couple days with no down clocking all of a sudden bam it starts down clocking with the modded bios @58c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even with evga k-boost on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess im goin back to my stock bios since the downclocking pisses me off so much


I feel you, it seems my card did not like the added boost a modded bios would give me. Best I got was about 30 minutes in FC3 before the inevitable crash.


----------



## croy

same here guys. my overclock was stable for quite some time with the unlocked bios. but just a while ago when i was playing bf3, game crashed.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I feel you, it seems my card did not like the added boost a modded bios would give me. Best I got was about 30 minutes in FC3 before the inevitable crash.


i hade it stable with the oc but its the downclocking that just make me mad. i guess i have to go water cooled and hope that it will fix the problem because it only does it when it goes over 58c

when it was real cold my card never went over 53c and the downclocking never happend so will see.
i plan on getting the swiftech h220 and adding a extra rad and water block for my 670 with it


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i hade it stable with the oc but its the downclocking that just make me mad. i guess i have to go water cooled and hope that it will fix the problem because it only does it when it goes over 58c
> 
> when it was real cold my card never went over 53c and the downclocking never happend so will see.
> i plan on getting the swiftech h220 and adding a extra rad and water block for my 670 with it


When my oc with a modded bios goes wonky it shoots up to 1293, and I don't know what happens but I can no longer hear my fan. I don't know if it takes it off my manual setting and goes into auto or what.


----------



## GamerIDGoesHere

Which BIOS would I use for these?: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00966IRL8/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Thanks
- Dan


----------



## Crystalm3th

Hot damn gentlemen, I think I got myself a killer card







After initial bad luck binning a couple of cards that would get stuck around 1254MHz core, +500 VRAM and an EVGA card that wouldn't work at all, the model I got to replace it seems destined to go far! I flashed the modded BIOS and it just -wouldn't- crash as I kept upping the core speed while it ran Heaven. It finally maxed out at 1372MHz which is pretty ridiculous for a stock board if I look at the other results here. But then the VRAM! Slider went up to +700 before I got artifacts all over. Impressive. I think it's going to do fine at +650.

Temperatures are good with the stock cooler at max. Haven't seen anything above the low 60's, however throttling is still an issue. If I have the VRAM over +200 it will lower voltage to stock and run 'only' 1306MHz core, I'm thinking maybe VRM temperature or total board power draw could be the problem. Hope to see that solved once the cards goes liquid cooled. If not, 1300MHz at stock voltage is still pretty effing sweet if you ask me.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerIDGoesHere*
> 
> Which BIOS would I use for these?: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00966IRL8/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> Thanks
> - Dan


Dump it through GPUz and upload it and I will mod it for you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crystalm3th*
> 
> Hot damn gentlemen, I think I got myself a killer card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After initial bad luck binning a couple of cards that would get stuck around 1254MHz core, +500 VRAM and an EVGA card that wouldn't work at all, the model I got to replace it seems destined to go far! I flashed the modded BIOS and it just -wouldn't- crash as I kept upping the core speed while it ran Heaven. It finally maxed out at 1372MHz which is pretty ridiculous for a stock board if I look at the other results here. But then the VRAM! Slider went up to +700 before I got artifacts all over. Impressive. I think it's going to do fine at +650.
> 
> Temperatures are good with the stock cooler at max. Haven't seen anything above the low 60's, however throttling is still an issue. If I have the VRAM over +200 it will lower voltage to stock and run 'only' 1306MHz core, I'm thinking maybe VRM temperature or total board power draw could be the problem. Hope to see that solved once the cards goes liquid cooled. If not, 1300MHz at stock voltage is still pretty effing sweet if you ask me.


Nice! You could probably push for 1400 in 3dmark.


----------



## Crystalm3th

I could try to push for 1400 but suspect that Kepler boost is just going to do as it pleases in 3DMark... Any ideas on how to limit the throttling? It keeps the card at 1280-1293 and won't apply the full 1,21V in Far Cry 3... Temps aren't even hitting 55









Edit: Probably going to try this method next weekend and see what it yields... It might render a little performance loss but that can't be as grave as running almost 100MHz under your max clocks all the time.


----------



## tarpon31

crystalm3th- If your still using an EVGA gtx 680 try downloading the EVGA GTX 680 HC bios here--> http://www.mvktech.net/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,26/func,fileinfo/id,3565/

Then download the Kepler Bios Editor here--> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?28149-Nvidia-Kepler-Bios-Editor-v1.1-f%FCr-GTX-6xx-Reihe-680-670-660-650

and customize the clock tables to fit your card so you can continue to get the results you have been getting (awesome results btw!)...when I used that bios and then modified it with the kepler bios editor program I get no throttling of clocks/boost/voltage even when temperatures get into the 70's-80's...I didn't go that route for this benefit with my gtx 680 ftw it just ended up being a benefit with my card.

For some reason the kepler bios editor and the KGB method do not let me alter the settings on the gtx 680 ftw bios...once I downloaded the gtx 680 HC bios I was able change settings then apply the HC bios to my card using the special version of zotac firestorm. Hope this can help you.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarpon31*
> 
> crystalm3th- If your still using an EVGA gtx 680 try downloading the EVGA GTX 680 HC bios here--> http://www.mvktech.net/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,26/func,fileinfo/id,3565/
> 
> Then download the Kepler Bios Editor here--> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?28149-Nvidia-Kepler-Bios-Editor-v1.1-f%FCr-GTX-6xx-Reihe-680-670-660-650
> 
> and customize the clock tables to fit your card so you can continue to get the results you have been getting (awesome results btw!)...when I used that bios and then modified it with the kepler bios editor program I get no throttling of clocks/boost/voltage even when temperatures get into the 70's-80's...I didn't go that route for this benefit with my gtx 680 ftw it just ended up being a benefit with my card.
> 
> For some reason the kepler bios editor and the KGB method do not let me alter the settings on the gtx 680 ftw bios...once I downloaded the gtx 680 HC bios I was able change settings then apply the HC bios to my card using the special version of zotac firestorm. Hope this can help you.


Interesting program, but it will not open a single one of my bios.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarpon31*
> 
> crystalm3th- If your still using an EVGA gtx 680 try downloading the EVGA GTX 680 HC bios here--> http://www.mvktech.net/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,26/func,fileinfo/id,3565/
> 
> Then download the Kepler Bios Editor here--> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?28149-Nvidia-Kepler-Bios-Editor-v1.1-f%FCr-GTX-6xx-Reihe-680-670-660-650
> 
> and customize the clock tables to fit your card so you can continue to get the results you have been getting (awesome results btw!)...when I used that bios and then modified it with the kepler bios editor program I get no throttling of clocks/boost/voltage even when temperatures get into the 70's-80's...I didn't go that route for this benefit with my gtx 680 ftw it just ended up being a benefit with my card.
> 
> For some reason the kepler bios editor and the KGB method do not let me alter the settings on the gtx 680 ftw bios...once I downloaded the gtx 680 HC bios I was able change settings then apply the HC bios to my card using the special version of zotac firestorm. Hope this can help you.


can i do thiis with a 670 FTW


----------



## lilchronic

i can only open the 680.hc bios with the kepler boost editor. none of my 670 bios opens either


----------



## tarpon31

It's strange how the bios's and that program work. The program will not open my EVGA gtx 680 FTW bios but it fully let's me open and modify values in the vanilla and HC versions of the GTX 680 bios.

As for applying that gtx 680 HC bios to a gtx 670 I am not sure if it would work or not but I know I would not try it if I had a gtx 670.


----------



## Crystalm3th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarpon31*
> 
> crystalm3th- If your still using an EVGA gtx 680 try downloading the EVGA GTX 680 HC bios here--> http://www.mvktech.net/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,26/func,fileinfo/id,3565/
> 
> Then download the Kepler Bios Editor here--> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?28149-Nvidia-Kepler-Bios-Editor-v1.1-f%FCr-GTX-6xx-Reihe-680-670-660-650
> 
> and customize the clock tables to fit your card so you can continue to get the results you have been getting (awesome results btw!)...when I used that bios and then modified it with the kepler bios editor program I get no throttling of clocks/boost/voltage even when temperatures get into the 70's-80's...I didn't go that route for this benefit with my gtx 680 ftw it just ended up being a benefit with my card.
> 
> For some reason the kepler bios editor and the KGB method do not let me alter the settings on the gtx 680 ftw bios...once I downloaded the gtx 680 HC bios I was able change settings then apply the HC bios to my card using the special version of zotac firestorm. Hope this can help you.


It's a GTX670, but your method sounds promising. What's the deal with this "HC" bios exactly? Does anyone have the know how to make one for the 670? I'll still have to try fooling around with Nvidia Inspector first, to see what clocks I can run 24/7 in games like FC3, but after that no reason to not just flash the clocks right in.

I reckon a BIOS that stops throttling issues in the 670 would be a major breakthrough for this thread...


----------



## tarpon31

The HC bios is from the EVGA GTX 680 Hydro Copper --> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=02G-P4-2689-KR


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crystalm3th*
> 
> It's a GTX670, but your method sounds promising. What's the deal with this "HC" bios exactly? Does anyone have the know how to make one for the 670? I'll still have to try fooling around with Nvidia Inspector first, to see what clocks I can run 24/7 in games like FC3, but after that no reason to not just flash the clocks right in.
> 
> I reckon a BIOS that stops throttling issues in the 670 would be a major breakthrough for this thread...


yes some 1 needs to do it please!!!!!!







it makes me so mad this downclocking bs and im to much of a noob to figure out . lol


----------



## Crystalm3th

Seems probable someone with sufficient knowledge could figure out what's different about the HC BIOS'es and mod 670 BIOSes in a similar way. Anyone?


----------



## CryptiK

What is different about the HC bios? Are you referring to downclocking when you reach 70*C and you are saying that it does not thermally throttle?

crystalmeth - sounds like your card is hitting close to the TDP limit and throttling due to that, You need to increase the board power limit to get past that. If using the slider up to 133% doesnt work, retarget the 100% power point to something higher so you leave it on 100% with no need to adjust it.

I think the program you are having trouble with only looks at specific offsets for values. Different cards have them in different places so ones that follow the same basic format are ok, ones that dont either dont open or dont display properly.


----------



## Crystalm3th

My card hovers around 55 degrees loaded so heat's definitely not the problem. I'm using the modded bios for reference cards which has the power limit raised to 140% as far as I understand, yet sliding the target in Afterburner out to 122% or keeping it at 100% has equally little effect on the throttling taking place.

Are you suggesting I raise the BIOS coded power limit even further?


----------



## tarpon31

cryptik- Yes I was saying that my card does not throttle downward above 70 degress with that particular bios.

I have no idea if this is due to the program removing it or wether something about the bios itself removes it as my FTW bios throttles downward with temps over 70 but using the hydro copper bios on my ftw card this does not happen..


----------



## Tori

This is my bios for 4gb galaxy gtx 670 gc. Can you please make a modded bios for me?

NOTE: Modding the fan speed does not work on my card as Tecfreak figured out. Thus, the fan speed should be left alone (I believe they are 30%-75% range).

GC670.zip 55k .zip file


----------



## tarpon31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> This is my bios for 4gb galaxy gtx 670 gc. Can you please make a modded bios for me?
> 
> NOTE: Modding the fan speed does not work on my card as Tecfreak figured out. Thus, the fan speed should be left alone (I believe they are 30%-75% range).
> 
> GC670.zip 55k .zip file


I downloaded your bios and checked it out in the kepler bios editor v1.1 and it opened up but all the values were jacked up then I went here--> http://www.v3dt.com/nvidia/600/ and it opened up your bios just fine I altered the fan from 30-100 voltage to 1212 and max boost to 1241 of course not sure how this will all work out for you so only download if your willing to take the risk as it could destroy your card.

I also noticed you bios is only half the size as it should be did you rip your bios with the right program?

GC670.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## Tori

Crap I think I gave you the wrong bios lol


----------



## Tori

wait no the one i gave you is the right one.

That was the one with 1006mhz core right?

That is the "GC" overclock as done by Galaxy.

The card is factory overclocked,


----------



## Crystalm3th

Does anyone have a reference card BIOS with the power limit extended beyond 140% for me?

Edit: It's in the startpost since my card is EVGA... duhhh, and it's at 225W already.

Edit: no wait, that's the one I am already running. What exactly does tecfreak mean with "seems to be a good stock board power setup"? 'cause I shouldn't be flashing an FTW bios to my reference card, right? :/


----------



## tarpon31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> wait no the one i gave you is the right one.
> 
> That was the one with 1006mhz core right?
> 
> That is the "GC" overclock as done by Galaxy.
> 
> The card is factory overclocked,


Yes that was the value. It said within the program that your max boost was 1293 and when 1212 volts is added your card will go all the way to 1293 and will crash if not stable so I knocked the boost back to 1241 of course you can increase this with precision/afterburner etc.

crystalm3th- Here is a collection of bios's with plenty of reference bios's--> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?page=1&architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=&model=GTX+680&interface=&memSize=0

If you pick one out in that bunch myself or someone else will modify it how you want if you need help.

I personaly like the special version of zotac firestorm to flash the GPUI have included a copy in this message....just make sure you close all uneccasary programs on your computer before use

FireStorm_V1.0.11.109E.zip 2328k .zip file


----------



## Crystalm3th

I appreciate your help but can I flash an EVGA 670 FTW bios to my EVGA 670 reference card? That's what I need to know right now.


----------



## Tori

any idea why when I increase the core offset by +1 or +5 it does nothing? If I change it by +13 then only do I see a difference.


----------



## Crystalm3th

That's because Kepler works in 13MHz increments.


----------



## tarpon31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crystalm3th*
> 
> I appreciate your help but can I flash an EVGA 670 FTW bios to my EVGA 670 reference card? That's what I need to know right now.


I'm not sure about that one because the gtx 670 ftw uses the same pcb as the gtx 680 so there may be compatability issues...I have heard of alot of people flashing reference evga gtx 670's to the EVGA gtx 670 SC model. Have you tried that?,if you have and mentioned it already in this post sorry for asking it.

Hopefully someone with more knowledge than me on this can help.


----------



## tarpon31

Here is a bios for the GTX 670 SC model that may help. http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/120741/EVGA.GTX670.2048.120415.html


----------



## Crystalm3th

Nah I just modded the already modded bios I was using to further increase the power target but to no avail. Card gets stuck around the 1300 mark when I overclock the memory. If I take the VRAM OC off it will ocassionally boost up the 1359MHz that I want it to run but only in bursts of half a second or so. Seems it also just won't sustain the 1,21V Vcore at max OC because I'm seeing drops as low as 1,150V at times, and I'm at a loss why. Temperatures are below 55 degrees at all times. Could it be the stock boards' VRM's are just insufficient?

What annoys me is that the card is rock solid running 1300MHz even with less than stock voltage... It'd be a nice clock to settle for but it's just that I should be able to get way more out of it, and something won't let me


----------



## error-id10t

Saw your earlier question, yes you can flash FTW vBIOS to your reference SC board - but I doubt it would help because you will still be restricted by the 6+6 which gives you a whopping 225W max. If you've modded your current vBIOS using common tools around I doubt you've raised the card limit which is 200W - so that's probably what you're hitting at the moment.

I can see on my system that both of my cards are hitting 200W at only slightly over 1200Mhz + 3500 for RAM in 3DMark11 (no downclocks though, it's just at the region now). For your clocks I have no doubt that you're banging that ceiling.


----------



## Crystalm3th

I see! Completely forgot about the 6 + 6 pin restriciton. And that leaves me with no other options but hardmodding it. Since I'm working on an ITX build I'm restricted to using the short PCB, so this is what I'll be settling for then. It's still a fine card. Maybe I should try undervolting it


----------



## CryptiK

Sounds like youre running 170w 100% board power target, but sliding the slider up to 133% (1.33 x 170w = 226w) is doing nothing. Doesnt really do anything on mine either, not sure if it even works. What does work is re-targetting your 100% board power to 225w. The reason overclocking your ram makes the core throttle is almost certainly because ram draws a bit of power - going from +0 to +900 on mine adds another 10% TDP to the power draw and I was pulling close to 270w per card at that time which means the mem OC was pulling another 27w or so.

What bios are you running, a stock EVGA 670 vanilla bios? Can you upload it?

As for flashing FTW etc onto your card, depends, 4gb bios to 2gb card not advisable. 2gb to 2gn card of same brand probably OK. No guarantees though. Cross flashing different manuafacturers bios onto cards is where you can really run into trouble and brick your card, but other times it works out. Its always best to mod your own cards bios though.

edit - hang on. 100% board power for a 670 is 140w........so 122% slider *would* be in theory 170w which isnt much (its stock target for a 680). Might need to adjust both 100% board power and max board power targets. How strong is the reference 670 VRM? I wouldnt think too strong based on nvidias designs in the past.

Here, try this.Vanilla EVGA 670 modded to 200w 100% board power and 225w max board power. Leave your power slider at 100% and see if its any better. Clocks are stock with boost limit rasied to 1359 so it should hit that now without overclocking in software, fan is 20% min 100% max. voltage is 1.212v. Use this at your own risk of course, its pushing more than your card was made to do.

BIOS REMOVED THINK THE FILE BEING 96KB WAS NO GOOD

edit 2 - change file type from text back to .rom and open with a program (KGB bios editor, etc to verify its ok before flashing. I changed it back and forth a couple times on my pc and its fine, just cant upload roms here).


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarpon31*
> 
> cryptik- Yes I was saying that my card does not throttle downward above 70 degress with that particular bios.
> 
> I have no idea if this is due to the program removing it or wether something about the bios itself removes it as my FTW bios throttles downward with temps over 70 but using the hydro copper bios on my ftw card this does not happen..


So you're saying you were able to flash your HC BIOS on your FTW? Then that's possible for all 670s?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So you're saying you were able to flash your HC BIOS on your FTW? Then that's possible for all 670s?


He has a 680..


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> He has a 680..


Oh ok, my bad.


----------



## Ziver

I need Moded "ASUS GTX680 DCII Top" bios for just higher gpu V . Can i take a link ?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> I need Moded "ASUS GTX680 DCII Top" bios for just higher gpu V . Can i take a link ?


Dump your bios through GPUz and upload it.


----------



## CryptiK

Higher GPU voltage will unlock card to max boost as well which will most likely be unstable. You need to do some testing with it and figure out what it can handle at 1,21v then cap the boost at that level with a second mod bios.

With the 680's GPUz is not taking a full image (our BIOS are 179kb but GPUZ is 65kb. Use latest NVFLASH

NVFLASH -b stockrom.rom

will save the stock rom to the c:\ dir (if nvflash is running on c:\)

use --protectoff to remove read/write protection if required


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> Higher GPU voltage will unlock card to max boost as well which will most likely be unstable. You need to do some testing with it and figure out what it can handle at 1,21v then cap the boost at that level with a second mod bios.
> 
> With the 680's GPUz is not taking a full image (our BIOS are 179kb but GPUZ is 65kb. Use latest NVFLASH
> 
> NVFLASH -b stockrom.rom
> 
> will save the stock rom to the c:\ dir (if nvflash is running on c:\)
> 
> use --protectoff to remove read/write protection if required


My bios is 179kb through both GPUz and Nvflash.


----------



## CryptiK

most of the 670 bios available are 96kb. Guess theyve been saved some other way then in that case, although they still read ok with hex editor and bios editors.........

the ones on TPU are all 96kb..........are these safe to use for you guys? They wouldnt be for us, we only use the 179kb files and the only way to get them is nvflash, must be different for the 670's then.


----------



## bittbull187

NewZip.zip 57k .zip file


here is mine


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> NewZip.zip 57k .zip file
> 
> 
> here is mine


Thats a bad dump.


----------



## bittbull187

Hmm that's the one gpuz dumped to me maybe corrupt but how from stock cards...

GK106.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> Hmm that's the one gpuz dumped to me maybe corrupt but how from stock cards...
> 
> GK106.zip 57k .zip file


I assume GPUz can't read all of your bios or something because it has not been updated to do so.
Use this:
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2133/mirrors.php

Shift + right click where ever you extracted the files and type
NVFLASH -b orig.rom


----------



## bittbull187

ok i have nvflash in its own folder in docs, shift+right click did nothing
ok this is the rom from what you told me to do, im sorry as it seems im numb to this stuff right now.. lol

orig.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> most of the 670 bios available are 96kb. Guess theyve been saved some other way then in that case, although they still read ok with hex editor and bios editors.........
> 
> the ones on TPU are all 96kb..........are these safe to use for you guys? They wouldnt be for us, we only use the 179kb files and the only way to get them is nvflash, must be different for the 670's then.


At least on EVGA side of things, the early vBIOS was that size (1st and 2nd). Then with the 3rd release, the size was increased to the 179kb for some reason, it didn't include EFI. Of course the 4th release is the EFI vBIOS.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> ok i have nvflash in its own folder in docs, shift+right click did nothing
> ok this is the rom from what you told me to do, im sorry as it seems im numb to this stuff right now.. lol
> 
> orig.zip 56k .zip file


That is still wrong. You have to shift+right click in the folder, not on any single file, and "open command window here" then type those commands.


----------



## bittbull187

my apologies again, i have done exactly what you asked shift right click on folder where nvflash is it went through the steps asked me which card i wanted the rom from it worked and saved that rom fiole in the folder i shift+right clicked on.

gk106.zip 56k .zip file


if that is not it then i give up.. lol


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> my apologies again, i have done exactly what you asked shift right click on folder where nvflash is it went through the steps asked me which card i wanted the rom from it worked and saved that rom fiole in the folder i shift+right clicked on.
> 
> gk106.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> if that is not it then i give up.. lol





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






So you know I am not crazy








I just thought about it.. protection!
NVFLASH --protectoff
THEN the other commands.


----------



## bittbull187

gotcha

gk106.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> gotcha
> 
> gk106.zip 56k .zip file


What brand of 660 is it? and type of card. There are several things wrong, and do not know why since you are doing it correctly: The .rom size is off and is missing a large piece of its self. It is suppose to be 179KB


----------



## bittbull187

they are evga gtx 660 ftw signature 2 , 2 gb


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> they are evga gtx 660 ftw signature 2 , 2 gb


Couldnt find a bios online.


----------



## bittbull187

dnag thanks for the help anyway guess just tank it out at stock lol... the whole 50mhz of it hahaha


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> dnag thanks for the help anyway guess just tank it out at stock lol... the whole 50mhz of it hahaha










sorry about that.


----------



## Mrzonf

I have a GTX 670 windforce OC , it would be nice if you could mod my vbios : http://www.mediafire.com/?5y21365e59c59t0

I tried with the vbios in the OP and the program said it failed because it doesn't match the vbios version


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrzonf*
> 
> I have a GTX 670 windforce OC , it would be nice if you could mod my vbios : http://www.mediafire.com/?5y21365e59c59t0
> 
> I tried with the vbios in the OP and the program said it failed because it doesn't match the vbios version


 
Mrzonf.zip 56k .zip file

Stock clock is 1267.


----------



## Mrzonf

Tyvm , I will post results later or tomorrow


----------



## Rakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrzonf*
> 
> I have a GTX 670 windforce OC , it would be nice if you could mod my vbios : http://www.mediafire.com/?5y21365e59c59t0
> 
> I tried with the vbios in the OP and the program said it failed because it doesn't match the vbios version


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakin*
> 
> GigabyteGK104OC.zip 55k .zip file
> 
> 
> Okay I've unlocked my BIOS using KGB and successfully flashed it. Got 1320 MHz stable (Previously couldn't cross 1280 on heaven even though 1345 passed on furmark) on Heaven 3.0. But I was wondering if there is anything I have missed out, could somebody take a look and verify for me?
> Thanks.


That's the unlocked BIOS I'm using on my Windforce. See if it helps.


----------



## Mrzonf

The results are great







, the vbios flash worked and now my max stable overclock is 1254/1728 , before the flash if i went further than 1215 core clock it crashed so it helped a bit. I think I have one of the worst GTX 670 for overclocking... but i'm quite happy with those results so tyvm


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrzonf*
> 
> The results are great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , the vbios flash worked and now my max stable overclock is 1254/1728 , before the flash if i went further than 1215 core clock it crashed so it helped a bit. I think I have one of the worst GTX 670 for overclocking... but i'm quite happy with those results so tyvm


No problem glad it went well! And that is not bad at all, keep in mind some people struggle to get past 1100.


----------



## Sharchaster

Hey General123, is it possible for you to mod my BIOS, I just want to raise the power limit from *114 % to 200 %* no need the others just power limit....when I got comfortable to do it, I want to flash my card....thanks

http://www.mediafire.com/?8rw2umzs8dq2xdz


----------



## Ziver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Dump your bios through GPUz and upload it.


 GK104.zip 56k .zip file


Just unlock the Voltage


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Hey General123, is it possible for you to mod my BIOS, I just want to raise the power limit from *114 % to 200 %* no need the others just power limit....when I got comfortable to do it, I want to flash my card....thanks
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?8rw2umzs8dq2xdz


150% Power Target, 30-100% Fan Speed and stock voltage (nothing changed but the Power Target)

Sharchaster.zip 56k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> GK104.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> Just unlock the Voltage


159% Power Target (as before), 1.212v (~1.23), 30-100% fan speed

Ziver.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## Ziver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> 150% Power Target, 30-100% Fan Speed and stock voltage (nothing changed but the Power Target)
> 
> Sharchaster.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 159% Power Target (as before), 1.212v (~1.23), 30-100% fan speed
> 
> Ziver.zip 56k .zip file


Can u do fan speed %20-100 , thanks







)


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Can u do fan speed %20-100 , thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


10-100









Ziver.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## Ziver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> 10-100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ziver.zip 56k .zip file


Thanks for bios but i have a problem. When i use modded bios. My gpu mhz going to 1354Mhz . And it cause to crash. Whats the problem :/

Sorry my bad english


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Thanks for bios but i have a problem. When i use modded bios. My gpu mhz going to 1354Mhz . And it cause to crash. Whats the problem :/
> 
> Sorry my bad english


Hmmm, i did not mess with the Max Boost :S try these:

1346mhz max boost, as original:

1.zip 1k .zip file


1202mhz max boost, you will need to manually set the clock speed in PrecisionX/Afterburner:

2.zip 56k .zip file


Please reply with any other issues, i will do my best to help!


----------



## Ziver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Hmmm, i did not mess with the Max Boost :S try these:
> 
> 1346mhz max boost, as original:
> 
> 1.zip 1k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1202mhz max boost, you will need to manually set the clock speed in PrecisionX/Afterburner:
> 
> 2.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> Please reply with any other issues, i will do my best to help!


Can u do ;

Fan Speed : %20-100
Voltage : 1.21v or 1.2v
Max Boost ; 1220Mhz
Power Limit %159

Thanks







)


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Can u do ;
> 
> Fan Speed : %20-100
> Voltage : 1.21v or 1.2v
> Max Boost ; 1220Mhz
> Power Limit %159
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Sadly, i can't. I can do 1215 mhz, since they only increase in 13mhz bumps

Ziver.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## Ziver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Sadly, i can't. I can do 1215 mhz, since they only increase in 13mhz bumps
> 
> Ziver.zip 56k .zip file


Everything oke but Voltage









Now my max voltage is 1.182v , i dony now why :/


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Everything oke but Voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now my max voltage is 1.182v , i dony now why :/


Did you remember to reboot? The BIOS should be fine. You could try reflashing?


----------



## Ziver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Did you remember to reboot? The BIOS should be fine. You could try reflashing?


Tried more then one time


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Tried more then one time


Thats weird :S what about the other BIOS' i uploaded? (what is the plural of BIOS?)


----------



## vampirek25

dear IRandomize & General123

can you mod my bios.. is from a reference zotac 680gtx

http://www.hwlegendshack.com/show.php/6829_gk104-80.04.09.00.01.ori.zip.html

i need

Fan Speed : %20-100
Voltage : 1.21v or 1.2v
Max Boost ; 1215Mhz
Power Limit %150

Thanks for your time!

Darka


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Just successfully flashed my two ASUS GTX 670's using V3DT's tool and nvflash, time to get benchmarking! Looks like I'm getting about another 50MHz out of both cards! Thanks guys!


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vampirek25*
> 
> dear IRandomize & General123
> 
> can you mod my bios.. is from a reference zotac 680gtx
> 
> http://www.hwlegendshack.com/show.php/6829_gk104-80.04.09.00.01.ori.zip.html
> 
> i need
> 
> Fan Speed : %20-100
> Voltage : 1.21v or 1.2v
> Max Boost ; 1215Mhz
> Power Limit %150
> 
> Thanks for your time!
> 
> Darka


 vampirek25.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> 150% Power Target, 30-100% Fan Speed and stock voltage (nothing changed but the Power Target)
> 
> Sharchaster.zip 56k .zip file


Thank you very much for your help, but can you mod it to become 200% power limit?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Thank you very much for your help, but can you mod it to become 200% power limit?


I did it, however the clocks are messed up to 1306.


----------



## vampirek25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> vampirek25.zip 56k .zip file


i just tried but max volt under unigine monitored by gpuz is still 1175. i do a clean install of the driver and a reboot..


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I did it, however the clocks are messed up to 1306.


what do you mean? 1306 at stock?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> what do you mean? 1306 at stock?


Yes. But here it is if you want to try it anyways

200%1306.zip 56k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vampirek25*
> 
> i just tried but max volt under unigine monitored by gpuz is still 1175. i do a clean install of the driver and a reboot..


I took another look at it, it is defiantly unlocked.

Re.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I did it, however the clocks are messed up to 1306.


Gotta love the 670 PE's... mine is 1346, that equals 1110 :O, i merely kept his settings as-is, and manually set the power limit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Thank you very much for your help, but can you mod it to become 200% power limit?


Are you having issues with your Power Limit? This card should not touch 150%


----------



## vampirek25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Yes. But here it is if you want to try it anyways
> 
> 200%1306.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> I took another look at it, it is defiantly unlocked.
> 
> Re.zip 56k .zip file


Thanks very much General123 i will give it a try this evening. i have another little req when you have time.. can you modify ths bios Max Boost to 1240mhz?!?

Thn

Vamp


----------



## yarly

wow can you really run 200% power limit, cause i have the 660 ti pe and i have them running with 150% right at 1280mhz core if you can and its still safe i want to try it to see if i can hit 1300mhz core stable


----------



## vampirek25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vampirek25*
> 
> Thanks very much General123 i will give it a try this evening. i have another little req when you have time.. can you modify ths bios Max Boost to 1240mhz?!?
> 
> Thn
> 
> Vamp


iRandomize pls can you mod re.zip bios from General123 with maxboost 1228.5mhz and 1240mhz in other file?!?

thanks for your time..

vamp


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vampirek25*
> 
> iRandomize pls can you mod re.zip bios from General123 with maxboost 1228.5mhz and 1240mhz in other file?!?
> 
> thanks for your time..
> 
> vamp


Here you go









vampirek25.zip 111k .zip file


In the future, it is really simple to mod your own BIOS, i tend to use KGB, it is faster for you, and easier for me









1)
To use KGB, you need to unpack the two KGB files (kgb.exe and kgb.cfg) to the same folder, as the BIOS you want to modify, in this case, i just unpacked to the desktop


2)
Shift+right clicking anywhere in the folder (in this case, on the desktop), will bring up the option to "Open command window here"


3)
Pressing it will bring up the command prompt, in this prompt you type in: "kgb X.rom", replacing X with the name of your rom (in this case, the rom was named X). This will show you the current settings of the BIOS. The settings of this bios was:

Fan speed ranging from 20% to 100%
Max power target of 150%
Max boost of 1202.0mhz
A voltage set to 1.2125v (this voltage is actually to high, it should never be set above 1.1875, see next step)


4)
Next step will be to configure KGB, to use the settings you would like for your BIOS, you do this by opening kgb.cfg in notepad (generally speaking, the default settings will fit most needs), the settings available are::

Fan_Min and Fan_Max sets the fan speed range, this is set to 20-100% as seen in the above picture. Generally i recommend 30-100%, unless you are sure 20% will sufficiently cool your GPU while idleing.
Max_Power_Target is pretty self-explanitory. This dictates how high you can move the power slider. 150% seems to be a popular value, som people go upwards of 200%.
Max_Boost_Freq is the maximum frequency, the GPU will boost to, without software overclocking. In this case i wanted to change this value to 1228.5, 1229 works and will be rounded down to a valid value. This setting can be set to whatever you want, the software will make sure you don't mess it up (setting it to high will require you to underclock using AB og PrecisionX).
The next setting is the Voltage. There are 6 valid settings for this. If you do not want to overvolt your GPU, use 1150000. There is no benefit from using a higher voltage than 1187500, this will only result in more wear on the GPU. The GPU itself will boost the voltage two steps (eg. from 1187500 to 1212500). In this example, the setting is actually wrong, and should be lowered.


5)
BACKUP YOUR BIOS BEFORE THIS STEP, THIS STEP WILL REPLACE YOUR BIOS FILE!
Once you are satisfied with your settings, save and close kgb.cfg, and return to the command prompt. This time use the command: "kgb X.rom unloxk", the following should output in the prompt, confirming the values you defined in kgb.cfg has actually been properly set, verify this before flashing:


----------



## yarly

well i just went and try 200 and 225% power limit seem my cards dont want to go over 1280mhz core stable so idk what the power limit do but it didnt help get me over 1280mhz, oh and btw how many of you guys are using 1.212v cause thats how high my cards are using


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yarly*
> 
> well i just went and try 200 and 225% power limit seem my cards dont want to go over 1280mhz core stable so idk what the power limit do but it didnt help get me over 1280mhz, oh and btw how many of you guys are using 1.212v cause thats how high my cards are using


The Power Target doesen't affect stability, only helps avoid kepler boost throttleing. If you are not upwards of you power target setting, you aren't limited by power target.

People are generally using 1.1875v, and letting the GPU boost itself to 1.2125v.


----------



## yarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> The Power Target doesen't affect stability, only helps avoid kepler boost throttleing. If you are not upwards of you power target setting, you aren't limited by power target.
> 
> People are generally using 1.1875v, and letting the GPU boost itself to 1.2125v.


oh i see thanks for the info


----------



## InhertAlx

For some reason i can hit stable 1.354MHz but i can't touch the memory at all :/

EDIT: Can't go over 1.354MHz no matter the voltage and i still can't touch the memory at all, oh well.


----------



## Gomi

Hmmmm, I wonder if I can make a custom BIOS with max power target of 150% on my QUAD 680 classifieds - They all have EVBOT ports (And I have the EVBOT running on them) but are severely limited by the power target (130%).


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> The Power Target doesen't affect stability, only helps avoid kepler boost throttleing. If you are not upwards of you power target setting, you aren't limited by power target.
> 
> People are generally using 1.1875v, and letting the GPU boost itself to 1.2125v.


You mean if we set our card's BIOS to 1.1875, it will still boost to 1.2125? What's the use of setting it to 1.1875 then? Sorry, noob here.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> The Power Target doesen't affect stability, only helps avoid kepler boost throttleing. If you are not upwards of you power target setting, you aren't limited by power target.
> 
> People are generally using 1.1875v, and letting the GPU boost itself to 1.2125v.


You mean if we set our card's BIOS to 1.1875, it will still boost to 1.2125? What's the use of setting it to 1.1875 then? Sorry, noob here.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> The Power Target doesen't affect stability, only helps avoid kepler boost throttleing. If you are not upwards of you power target setting, you aren't limited by power target.
> 
> People are generally using 1.1875v, and letting the GPU boost itself to 1.2125v.


How do we figure out our power target limit?


----------



## vampirek25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vampirek25.zip 111k .zip file
> 
> 
> In the future, it is really simple to mod your own BIOS, i tend to use KGB, it is faster for you, and easier for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1)
> To use KGB, you need to unpack the two KGB files (kgb.exe and kgb.cfg) to the same folder, as the BIOS you want to modify, in this case, i just unpacked to the desktop
> 
> 
> 2)
> Shift+right clicking anywhere in the folder (in this case, on the desktop), will bring up the option to "Open command window here"
> 
> 
> 3)
> Pressing it will bring up the command prompt, in this prompt you type in: "kgb X.rom", replacing X with the name of your rom (in this case, the rom was named X). This will show you the current settings of the BIOS. The settings of this bios was:
> 
> Fan speed ranging from 20% to 100%
> Max power target of 150%
> Max boost of 1202.0mhz
> A voltage set to 1.2125v (this voltage is actually to high, it should never be set above 1.1875, see next step)
> 
> 
> 4)
> Next step will be to configure KGB, to use the settings you would like for your BIOS, you do this by opening kgb.cfg in notepad (generally speaking, the default settings will fit most needs), the settings available are::
> 
> Fan_Min and Fan_Max sets the fan speed range, this is set to 20-100% as seen in the above picture. Generally i recommend 30-100%, unless you are sure 20% will sufficiently cool your GPU while idleing.
> Max_Power_Target is pretty self-explanitory. This dictates how high you can move the power slider. 150% seems to be a popular value, som people go upwards of 200%.
> Max_Boost_Freq is the maximum frequency, the GPU will boost to, without software overclocking. In this case i wanted to change this value to 1228.5, 1229 works and will be rounded down to a valid value. This setting can be set to whatever you want, the software will make sure you don't mess it up (setting it to high will require you to underclock using AB og PrecisionX).
> The next setting is the Voltage. There are 6 valid settings for this. If you do not want to overvolt your GPU, use 1150000. There is no benefit from using a higher voltage than 1187500, this will only result in more wear on the GPU. The GPU itself will boost the voltage two steps (eg. from 1187500 to 1212500). In this example, the setting is actually wrong, and should be lowered.
> 
> 
> 5)
> BACKUP YOUR BIOS BEFORE THIS STEP, THIS STEP WILL REPLACE YOUR BIOS FILE!
> Once you are satisfied with your settings, save and close kgb.cfg, and return to the command prompt. This time use the command: "kgb X.rom unloxk", the following should output in the prompt, confirming the values you defined in kgb.cfg has actually been properly set, verify this before flashing:


Tnx!!!!! i will try









Vamp


----------



## vampirek25

iRandomize....

"•The next setting is the Voltage. There are 6 valid settings for this. If you do not want to overvolt your GPU, use 1150000. There is no benefit from using a higher voltage than 1187500, this will only result in more wear on the GPU. The GPU itself will boost the voltage two steps (eg. from 1187500 to 1212500). In this example, the setting is actually wrong, and should be lowered."

so if i set my voltage to 1.187 it will boost to 1.212500 ?!?

Vamp


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> How do we figure out our power target limit?


I am not sure what you mean? The Power Target is how much power the card is allowed to draw. On stock cards 100% Power equals (about) 175 watt, the power limit you set is how much more (eg. 150% equals 175*1.5=262.5watt). Some cards have different settings. This can all be customized using various bits of software. Generally speaking, upping the maximum power limit to 150% will give you plenty of headroom, to not worry too much about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> You mean if we set our card's BIOS to 1.1875, it will still boost to 1.2125? What's the use of setting it to 1.1875 then? Sorry, noob here.


Yes it will.
I suppose you mean "1.2125". Setting this voltage, will result in the GPU being stuck at a higher voltage, and not fluctuate. Some people claim that this actually worsens performance (i however, did not see this).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vampirek25*
> 
> iRandomize....
> 
> "•The next setting is the Voltage. There are 6 valid settings for this. If you do not want to overvolt your GPU, use 1150000. There is no benefit from using a higher voltage than 1187500, this will only result in more wear on the GPU. The GPU itself will boost the voltage two steps (eg. from 1187500 to 1212500). In this example, the setting is actually wrong, and should be lowered."
> 
> so if i set my voltage to 1.187 it will boost to 1.212500 ?!?
> 
> Vamp


It will indeed. Some people even claim, that setting 1.2125 in the BIOS will cause it to downvolt, however, i have not experienced this myself.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> I am not sure what you mean? The Power Target is how much power the card is allowed to draw. On stock cards 100% Power equals (about) 175 watt, the power limit you set is how much more (eg. 150% equals 175*1.5=262.5watt). Some cards have different settings. This can all be customized using various bits of software. Generally speaking, upping the maximum power limit to 150% will give you plenty of headroom, to not worry too much about it.
> Yes it will.
> I suppose you mean "1.2125". Setting this voltage, will result in the GPU being stuck at a higher voltage, and not fluctuate. Some people claim that this actually worsens performance (i however, did not see this).
> It will indeed. Some people even claim, that setting 1.2125 in the BIOS will cause it to downvolt, however, i have not experienced this myself.


Oh ok. What do you mean being stuck at a higher voltage when it is set to 1.2125? You mean I lose the ability for it to stay at 1.1875 when it does not need the overvolt (1.2125)?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh ok. What do you mean being stuck at a higher voltage when it is set to 1.2125? You mean I lose the ability for it to stay at 1.1875 when it does not need the overvolt (1.2125)?


Yes


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Yes


Is 1.1875 the most commonly used voltage though? For high loads, it will still boost to 1.2125 and that would be the max?

So the GPU is "smart" to boost to 1.2125 when it "needs to"?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is 1.1875 the most commonly used voltage though? For high loads, it will still boost to 1.2125 and that would be the max?
> 
> So the GPU is "smart" to boost to 1.2125 when it "needs to"?


It is the most common BIOS setting, for overvolting. When you are stressing the GPU you are more or less always running on the max voltage. Yes, the GPU is "smart".


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> It is the most common BIOS setting, for overvolting. When you are stressing the GPU you are more or less always running on the max voltage. Yes, the GPU is "smart".


Ok then. Regarding the software for chaging VBIOS parameters, is KGB the best?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Hmmmm, I wonder if I can make a custom BIOS with max power target of 150% on my QUAD 680 classifieds - They all have EVBOT ports (And I have the EVBOT running on them) but are severely limited by the power target (130%).


You can. If the cards are all the same, just upload one BIOS and someone (I) will mod it for you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok then. Regarding the software for chaging VBIOS parameters, is KGB the best?


They are all the same. V3DT allows more settings, but i trust KGB more, it has all the settings i need and it's faster, along with outputting all the information it used/changed.


----------



## mattisyahu

All I know is when I set 1.2125 in my KGB config and then flashed my 2 cards, I would get crashes almost immediately in Heaven. When I set 1.1875, the cards get through Heaven just fine and I see 110-112% power usage of the card and it volts to 1.2125. When at stock 1.1500, the cards won't volt more than that and I see about 104-105% max power usage.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattisyahu*
> 
> All I know is when I set 1.2125 in my KGB config and then flashed my 2 cards, I would get crashes almost immediately in Heaven. When I set 1.1875, the cards get through Heaven just fine and I see 110-112% power usage of the card and it volts to 1.2125. When at stock 1.1500, the cards won't volt more than that and I see about 104-105% max power usage.


I thought the stock was 1.1750? I haven't flashed my card yet but 1.1750 is the max voltage I see in GPUZ while running heaven.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I thought the stock was 1.1750? I haven't flashed my card yet but 1.1750 is the max voltage I see in GPUZ while running heaven.


Stock is actually 1.15, the card boosts to 1.175


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Stock is actually 1.15, the card boosts to 1.175


Oh ok. In mattisyahu's case, it doesn't get up to 1.175?

And what again is the best software to use to modify BIOS parameters?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh ok. In mattisyahu's case, it doesn't get up to 1.175?
> 
> And what again is the best software to use to modify BIOS parameters?


That is weird, I can't tell you why.

Use whatever you feel most comfortable with, I use KGB, V3DT works too


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> That is weird, I can't tell you why.
> 
> Use whatever you feel most comfortable with, I use KGB, V3DT works too


Ok.

Ah, so neither is better than the other because they just do exactly the same thing?

Regarding the 670 and 680 BIOS files available in the OP, what settings do they have?

Also, I can see that you can set Max Boost? I thought that is fixed for every card? According to V3DT, the Max Boost of my card's stock BIOS is 1267 but when I do a Heaven run I can only get a Max Boost of up to 1162.7?


----------



## mattisyahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I thought the stock was 1.1750? I haven't flashed my card yet but 1.1750 is the max voltage I see in GPUZ while running heaven.


Pretty sure 1.15 was stock for me. This is my stock bios dump.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattisyahu*
> 
> Pretty sure 1.15 was stock for me. This is my stock bios dump.


The card should boost two steps beyond the setting in the BIOS. 1.15v should equal 1.175 under load,


----------



## mattisyahu

I might have to flash back to stock and confirm then.

The settings I have now work out great as both cards are now hitting 1200+ core whereas on stock GPU1 was -25core from GPU2 (123% power).


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok.
> 
> Ah, so neither is better than the other because they just do exactly the same thing?
> 
> Regarding the 670 and 680 BIOS files available in the OP, what settings do they have?
> 
> Also, I can see that you can set Max Boost? I thought that is fixed for every card? According to V3DT, the Max Boost of my card's stock BIOS is 1267 but when I do a Heaven run I can only get a Max Boost of up to 1162.7?


Bump on this! Help?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Bump on this! Help?


That is incorrect, it varies from card to card. Also, have you done the mod yet? I notice you have been in here quite a bit asking questions. Try it!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> That is incorrect, it varies from card to card. Also, have you done the mod yet? I notice you have been in here quite a bit asking questions. Try it!


Yeah, so why is it Max Boost indicated when it using V3DT then? Is it changeable when you mod the VBIOS?

What is the only thing we need to change in the VBIOS?

I still haven't, I'm just preparing for it because I'm still stabilizing my CPU OC. Sorry for asking too many questions, I just want to understand all of the things I should know here.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Yeah, so why is it Max Boost indicated when it using V3DT then? Is it changeable when you mod the VBIOS?
> 
> What is the only thing we need to change in the VBIOS?
> 
> I still haven't, I'm just preparing for it because I'm still stabilizing my CPU OC. Sorry for asking too many questions, I just want to understand all of the things I should know here.


Its no problem no need for sorry. All you need to mod is the voltage, thats all. V3DT is wrong in that regard, kgb is not however. Increasing the max boost just makes it to where you no longer need to add a offset because you boost to said speed stock. It also helps modding power target and fan speed.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Yeah, so why is it Max Boost indicated when it using V3DT then? Is it changeable when you mod the VBIOS?
> 
> What is the only thing we need to change in the VBIOS?
> 
> I still haven't, I'm just preparing for it because I'm still stabilizing my CPU OC. Sorry for asking too many questions, I just want to understand all of the things I should know here.


I have used at least 4 different bios's so far, if you are not happy with the perf it is very easy to go back.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Its no problem no need for sorry. All you need to mod is the voltage, thats all. V3DT is wrong in that regard, kgb is not however. Increasing the max boost just makes it to where you no longer need to add a offset because you boost to said speed stock. It also helps modding power target and fan speed.


Thanks. So when someone uploads his VBIOS here, all you do is mod thei VBIOS' voltage to 1.1875 and then give it to them back?

Got you. But here's actually what I see in V3DT:



What I'm confused at is the " Max Clock: 1267.5MHz" written there. What does that even signify? With this stock BIOS, my card never reaches that speed when running Heaven. It onyl reaches a Max Clock of 1162.7MHz which gives me a Kepler Boost of 104MHz (1162.7 - 1058.5).


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thanks. So when someone uploads his VBIOS here, all you do is mod thei VBIOS' voltage to 1.1875 and then give it to them back?
> 
> Got you. But here's actually what I see in V3DT:
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm confused at is the " Max Clock: 1267.5MHz" written there. What does that even signify? With this stock BIOS, my card never reaches that speed when running Heaven. It onyl reaches a Max Clock of 1162.7MHz which gives me a Kepler Boost of 104MHz (1162.7 - 1058.5).


I mod them to 1.21v, but it does not matter because Kepler boost takes care of all that. And I would not worry about that it means nothing clearly, you answered your own question, its wrong


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I mod them to 1.21v, but it does not matter because Kepler boost takes care of all that. And I would not worry about that it means nothing clearly, you answered your own question, its wrong


Oh ok. What are they saying here that modding them to 1.2125V will produce instabilities?

Oh ok, so when you change the drop down box for Max Clock to + something, then you are practically adding an Offset to the Boost Clock and not to the Max Clock, right?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh ok. What are they saying here that modding them to 1.2125V will produce instabilities?
> 
> Oh ok, so when you change the drop down box for Max Clock to + something, then you are practically adding an Offset to the Boost Clock and not to the Max Clock, right?


No, you simply are changing the bios default boost clock. As 1162 is your default clock, you can change it to say 1267 and that would be the default clock before any overclocking via software. & Mine is perfectly stable.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> No, you simply are changing the bios default boost clock. As 1162 is your default clock, you can change it to say 1267 and that would be the default clock before any overclocking via software. & Mine is perfectly stable.


I think we mean the same thing, it's just that we use different terminologies, lol. I'm actually following the terms explained here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide

To my understanding, when you add an Offset you add it to the default boost clock (which is 1058MHz in my case not 1162MHz because that is my Max Boost). Practically, I have a 104MHz Kepler Boost that will never change. So let's say I add +13 in V3DT, then I get a default Boost Clock of 1071MHz and a Max Boost of 1175. I hope I got it right?

Regarding the fan range, the default is 20% to 100% for my BIOS. So you're just setting the low and max fan speed here? The VBIOS has its own way of setting the fan curve based on the low and max values if I don't modify it via software?


----------



## JTHMfreak

kevin: stability is going to vary from card to card. Mine is not a very great oc'er past the factory oc. I have tried a total of about 4 different bios's, some with power target of 200%. Using a modded bios I would have to underclock the core, because the core got set to 1293 in the modded bios. The reason I tried a modded bios was I thought maybe more voltage would give my original oc more stability, but apparently it won't. That's just the luck of the draw for me I guess. Anyway, try it out, play with the settings (should take about 4 hours) to see if it's stable, if not just go back to your old bios. Don't be too scared to OC your card, you won't break it. Worst case is an artifact and crash during a heaven or gaming run.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> kevin: stability is going to vary from card to card. Mine is not a very great oc'er past the factory oc. I have tried a total of about 4 different bios's, some with power target of 200%. Using a modded bios I would have to underclock the core, because the core got set to 1293 in the modded bios. The reason I tried a modded bios was I thought maybe more voltage would give my original oc more stability, but apparently it won't. That's just the luck of the draw for me I guess. Anyway, try it out, play with the settings (should take about 4 hours) to see if it's stable, if not just go back to your old bios. Don't be too scared to OC your card, you won't break it. Worst case is an artifact and crash during a heaven or gaming run.


I'm never scared to OC







I definitely understand that its luck of the draw that sets a component's OC capability, it has always been like that. I just want to know what is the common voltage that people use here. And of course my other questions above, I hope, are answered as well


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> To my understanding, when you add an Offset you add it to the default boost clock (which is 1058MHz in my case not 1162MHz because that is my Max Boost). Practically, I have a 104MHz Kepler Boost that will never change. So let's say I add +13 in V3DT, then I get a default Boost Clock of 1071MHz and a Max Boost of 1175. I hope I got it right?


Why not use KGB once you find what's game (BF3, Far Cry3 etc) stable?

Use the .cfg file and set the boost you want it to be, you like 1215Mhz, set that - for this to happen, you'll need to raise the volts; it won't raise your boost automagically if you retain stock volts. Want to unlock more power due to throttling while leaving the rest as-is, do that.

If I ran the below it would give me 200W power target and specific boost with over-volt. Regarding your fan related question, yeap you're setting min/max values you can set.
Quote:


> # Board power settings
> Max_Power_Target = 142
> 
> # Max Boost Frequency. Uncomment this if you want to change the
> # maximum frequency your card will boost to.
> Max_Boost_Freq = 1215
> 
> # WARNNING:
> # The following are valid voltages..
> # Voltage = 1212500
> # Voltage = 1200000
> Voltage = 1187500


----------



## Chickenman

Just a note for those with 660 Ti, I originally ran 1.212v and 1306 when this mod first came out.

I like to keep things as low volted as possible though and my card runs 1280core @ 1.175v with the smallest voltage table chosen in the config, definitely worth trying to find a sweet spot at lower voltage if absolute maximum clock speed isn't that important. Especially if you have the stock reference cooler.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Why not use KGB once you find what's game (BF3, Far Cry3 etc) stable?
> 
> Use the .cfg file and set the boost you want it to be, you like 1215Mhz, set that - for this to happen, you'll need to raise the volts; it won't raise your boost automagically if you retain stock volts. Want to unlock more power due to throttling while leaving the rest as-is, do that.
> 
> If I ran the below it would give me 200W power target and specific boost with over-volt. Regarding your fan related question, yeap you're setting min/max values you can set.


So if I want to find the maximum absolute clock, I should raise my voltage up to the maximum also?

How does the VBIOS compute for the fan curve? Does it implement a linear fashion?


----------



## Hoodz

How do i unlock my bios? Here is a picture of my gpu in gpuz.



The card is a Inn03d Reference Gtx680


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So if I want to find the maximum absolute clock, I should raise my voltage up to the maximum also?
> 
> How does the VBIOS compute for the fan curve? Does it implement a linear fashion?


Personally, i would raise the voltage to 1.1875. 1.2125 would most likely work too.

As for the fan curve, i would strongly advice you to make your own in Afterburner or PrecisionX. It is really very simple (there is a great section about it, on the overclocking guide).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoodz*
> 
> How do i unlock my bios? Here is a picture of my gpu in gpuz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The card is a Inn03d Reference Gtx680


To overvolt your GPU, you will first need to dump the BIOS (using the button next to the BIOS version field, right below the nVidia icon)

Next, you want to download an application from the main thread, named KGB. This will allow you to modify certain values in your BIOS, a quick writeup on how to use it can be found here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1289489/gtx-600-series-unlocked-voltage-bios-downloads-and-tools/3130#post_19218151

When these steps are done, you need to reflash your BIOS, using either nvFlash or Firestorm, both can be found in the main thread. Remember to always save a copy of you original BIOS, if something fails.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Personally, i would raise the voltage to 1.1875. 1.2125 would most likely work too.
> 
> As for the fan curve, i would strongly advice you to make your own in Afterburner or PrecisionX. It is really very simple (there is a great section about it, on the overclocking guide).
> To overvolt your GPU, you will first need to dump the BIOS (using the button next to the BIOS version field, right below the nVidia icon)
> 
> Next, you want to download an application from the main thread, named KGB. This will allow you to modify certain values in your BIOS, a quick writeup on how to use it can be found here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1289489/gtx-600-series-unlocked-voltage-bios-downloads-and-tools/3130#post_19218151
> 
> When these steps are done, you need to reflash your BIOS, using either nvFlash or Firestorm, both can be found in the main thread. Remember to always save a copy of you original BIOS, if something fails.


Is there any disavantage at all when using 1.2125?

Regarding the BIOSes in the OP, only the voltage is changed inside those?

Also, in the overclocking guide thread why was it stated there to use the voltage bar in afterburner to keep the voltage at 1.2125 which can contribute to stability?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Why not use KGB once you find what's game (BF3, Far Cry3 etc) stable?
> 
> Use the .cfg file and set the boost you want it to be, you like 1215Mhz, set that - for this to happen, you'll need to raise the volts; it won't raise your boost automagically if you retain stock volts. Want to unlock more power due to throttling while leaving the rest as-is, do that.


So this means that unlocking the voltage alone will increase your boost clock automatically without even changing it in the BIOS?


----------



## vampirek25

iRandomize tried to unlock my bios with kgb and works like a charm! i set power to 150 max boost 1215 and voltage to 1.187. . I tried unigine but i have a problem.. looking at gpuz log file i found that at the end of the test gpu clock dump to 1290mhz and driver crashed.
How can i do?!?

Thanks for your time

Vamp


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So this means that unlocking the voltage alone will increase your boost clock automatically without even changing it in the BIOS?


No, setting a higher boost will give a higher boost. Not setting a higher boost will not give a higher boost. Overvolting itself wont give a higher clock speed. All of this can be customized in the .cfg file.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vampirek25*
> 
> iRandomize tried to unlock my bios with kgb and works like a charm! i set power to 150 max boost 1215 and voltage to 1.187. . I tried unigine but i have a problem.. looking at gpuz log file i found that at the end of the test gpu clock dump to 1290mhz and driver crashed.
> How can i do?!?
> 
> Thanks for your time
> 
> Vamp


You are clocked to high. Reduce your overclock.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> No, setting a higher boost will give a higher boost. Not setting a higher boost will not give a higher boost. Overvolting itself wont give a higher clock speed. All of this can be customized in the .cfg file.


So what error-id10t means when he said "for this to happen you have to increase the voltage. The boost clock won't automatically increase if you keep the stock voltage"?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So what error-id10t means when he said "for this to happen you have to increase the voltage. The boost clock won't automatically increase if you keep the stock voltage"?


I have no clue. That sentence makes very little sense to me.

What you need to modify is the voltage and the power limit. The rest can be modified from software. (Power Limit to 150% and voltage to 1.875 should be proper settings in most cases, after that we can always modify and optimize)


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> I have no clue. That sentence makes very little sense to me.
> 
> What you need to modify is the voltage and the power limit. The rest can be modified from software. (Power Limit to 150% and voltage to 1.875 should be proper settings in most cases, after that we can always modify and optimize)


Got it. But can KGB also modify boost clock and mem clocks?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Got it. But can KGB also modify boost clock and mem clocks?


It can modify boost clocks, not memory clocks. However, there should be no difference from modifying that in the BIOS or in overclocking software


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> No, setting a higher boost will give a higher boost. Not setting a higher boost will not give a higher boost. Overvolting itself wont give a higher clock speed. All of this can be customized in the .cfg file.
> You are clocked to high. Reduce your overclock.


If you raise the volts, yes your boost will rise automagically like I said. You know this, I know this and everyone knows this - that's why you have multiple posts about unstable clocks after doing it and people pointing to the 'limiter' part of the .cfg file to fix the problem.

add: before someone says 'what limiter'...

_# Max Boost Frequency. Uncomment this if you want to change the
# maximum frequency your card will boost to.
Max_Boost_Freq = 1215_


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> If you raise the volts, yes your boost will rise automagically like I said. You know this, I know this and everyone knows this - that's why you have multiple posts about unstable clocks after doing it and people pointing to the 'limiter' part of the .cfg file to fix the problem.
> 
> add: before someone says 'what limiter'...
> 
> _# Max Boost Frequency. Uncomment this if you want to change the
> # maximum frequency your card will boost to.
> Max_Boost_Freq = 1215_


......... incorrect.........
KGB sets a higher overclock than stock by default, therefore people experience instability. The voltage increase itself will NOT do this. It is not a limiter, merely a setting.

Try setting the max boost frequency to the same value as your default BIOS, and watch the magnificence of no overclock. Whenever i am asked to unlock a BIOS, i keep the overclock at stock, and only change the Power Limit and voltage (fan speed if requested)

The quote from OP is from BEFORE the .cfg file was added, and therefore it would force an overclock.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> ......... incorrect.........
> KGB sets a higher overclock than stock by default, therefore people experience instability. The voltage increase itself will NOT do this. It is not a limiter, merely a setting.
> 
> Try setting the max boost frequency to the same value as your default BIOS, and watch the magnificence of no overclock.


So how does KGB set overclock higher than default? It doesn't do that if you don't change volts, try it. If the only thing you're changing is power levels or fans then you have no need to touch the limiter, your boost wouldn't have changed.

If you think it's a setting then don't change volts and put that value to 1250 (as an example), I bet your boost won't be 1250. It's a limiter unless I'm just missing something simple here.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> So how does KGB set overclock higher than default? It doesn't do that if you don't change volts, try it. If the only thing you're changing is power levels or fans then you have no need to touch the limiter, your boost wouldn't have changed.
> 
> If you think it's a setting then don't change volts and put that value to 1250 (as an example), I bet your boost won't be 1250. It's a limiter unless I'm just missing something simple here.


I am not gonna bother replying, before you try it for yourself.

(btw. my "limiter" is set to 1110, as you see below, i am running well beyond that)

The recommended solution to instability after the mod, is to underclock, not modify the BIOS again


----------



## error-id10t

lol great answer.

I guess me having had this chat with the creator - he himself calling it a cap because the cards overclock when over-volted - and me knowing exactly what happens on my cards doesn't matter. In your own example you even said you over-volt every single card for people, so sounds like you've never tried what I told you.

Anyhow, when you get over your little hussy-fit, have a go and actually see what happens.

Recommended solution by who? You? This isn't meant to sound rude but that's just dumb - you can do it via the tool exactly like I've just been explaining.


----------



## Hoodz

I cant seem to get an overclock at all what am i doing wrong


I cranked the voltage up just put 100 on the core & 50 on the mem
I followed the steps on the main page i modded my bios in kgb and then loaded the bios in firestorm
and it changed my power target and my voltage but i cant get an overclock at all the driver just crashes as soon as i open msi kombustor.

I was using Gpuz to monitor the voltage and it was at 1.2v so i dont get it.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> lol great answer.
> 
> I guess me having had this chat with the creator - he himself calling it a cap because the cards overclock when over-volted - and me knowing exactly what happens on my cards doesn't matter. In your own example you even said you over-volt every single card for people, so sounds like you've never tried what I told you.
> 
> Anyhow, when you get over your little hussy-fit, have a go and actually see what happens.
> 
> Recommended solution by who? You? This isn't meant to sound rude but that's just dumb - you can do it via the tool exactly like I've just been explaining.


I might have to give you this one.... partly. My MSI card runs the exact same speed as i claimed, but my reference card does not. I am terribly sorry!

But, you do not need to change the bios to fix stability issues:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNutz*
> NOTICE: When you unlock the bios your card WILL boost higher, It may boost past stable. If you have any overclocks set then it WILL very likely boost past stable.
> Remove your overclock settings (from precision, afterburner, etc..) then try again. If it's still unstable you may have to underclock the base a bit.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoodz*
> 
> I cant seem to get an overclock at all what am i doing wrong
> 
> 
> I cranked the voltage up just put 100 on the core & 50 on the mem
> I followed the steps on the main page i modded my bios in kgb and then loaded the bios in firestorm
> and it changed my power target and my voltage but i cant get an overclock at all the driver just crashes as soon as i open msi kombustor.
> 
> I was using Gpuz to monitor the voltage and it was at 1.2v so i dont get it.


First off, there is no need to increase the voltage it does it by its self. Second, your card could just not be stable at +100, what clock is this at? What was your old max clock? And increase the memory more like +400.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> If you raise the volts, yes your boost will rise automagically like I said. You know this, I know this and everyone knows this - that's why you have multiple posts about unstable clocks after doing it and people pointing to the 'limiter' part of the .cfg file to fix the problem.
> 
> add: before someone says 'what limiter'...
> 
> _# Max Boost Frequency. Uncomment this if you want to change the
> # maximum frequency your card will boost to.
> Max_Boost_Freq = 1215_


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> lol great answer.
> 
> I guess me having had this chat with the creator - he himself calling it a cap because the cards overclock when over-volted - and me knowing exactly what happens on my cards doesn't matter. In your own example you even said you over-volt every single card for people, so sounds like you've never tried what I told you.
> 
> Anyhow, when you get over your little hussy-fit, have a go and actually see what happens.
> 
> Recommended solution by who? You? This isn't meant to sound rude but that's just dumb - you can do it via the tool exactly like I've just been explaining.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> I might have to give you this one.... partly. My MSI card runs the exact same speed as i claimed, but my reference card does not. I am terribly sorry!
> 
> But, you do not need to change the bios to fix stability issues:


error-id10t is actually right here. He was mentioned in the xtremesystems.org KGB thread by CrazyNuts and he knows what he's doing.

How much "higher" will my card boost to if I over-volt it? Also, here are the settings I get for my stock vBIOS using V3DT:



Why does it shows that my Max Boost clock there is set to 1267 but when I do a Heaven run I can only reach 1167?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Why not use KGB once you find what's game (BF3, Far Cry3 etc) stable?
> 
> Use the .cfg file and set the boost you want it to be, you like 1215Mhz, set that - for this to happen, you'll need to raise the volts; it won't raise your boost automagically if you retain stock volts. Want to unlock more power due to throttling while leaving the rest as-is, do that.
> 
> If I ran the below it would give me 200W power target and specific boost with over-volt. Regarding your fan related question, yeap you're setting min/max values you can set.


Also in this example, why would it not boost to 1215MHz if you retain stock volts? Can you please explain?


----------



## Hoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> First off, there is no need to increase the voltage it does it by its self. Second, your card could just not be stable at +100, what clock is this at? What was your old max clock? And increase the memory more like +400.


1006MHz (1058MHz)Boost (Stock reference Inn03d Clocks)

So what should i do just go for a memory clock if i cant get more on my core.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoodz*
> 
> 1006MHz (1058MHz)Boost (Stock reference Inn03d Clocks)
> 
> So what should i do just go for a memory clock if i cant get more on my core.


Yes, memory helps more for Kepler any ways.


----------



## Hoodz

I have a overclocked windforce card is it also a good idea to save that bios and load that bios onto the inn03d Gtx680? Would that change my core clock and mem clock i assume it would but i have a feeling it would just crash the nvidia driver.


----------



## Crystalm3th

Still wrestling with my card. Could anyone mod the Galaxy GTX670 GC BIOS for me to a variant that retains stock voltage but has the raised power limit? I want to see if I can raise my memory clocks further before running into the power limit, if I run my 1358MHz core at stock volts...


----------



## Hoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Yes, memory helps more for Kepler any ways.


Gonna try when i get home tonight so i should just put my powertarget to 200% and just bump up the memory & leave core alone?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoodz*
> 
> Gonna try when i get home tonight so i should just put my powertarget to 200% and just bump up the memory & leave core alone?


No, overclock both.


----------



## vampirek25

hi General123

I need a little help to modify my bios. i`ve got a zotac 680gtx reference.. with kgb i did a bios with max boost 1228mhz and voltage 1175 and works like a charm. If i try to rise my max boost to 1241.5 during a unigine session i can`t ht 1240mhz. I tried to rise to 1254 same voltage and during unigine it boostd up my gpu to 1268. How can i limit it to 1241 or 1254?!? do i need to modify my clock table?!?

thanks very much

Vamp


----------



## lilchronic

this is my stock bios score
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5839131
this is when i had it unlocked to 1389mhz but it throttles @58c








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5666463
has any 1 figured out the throttling issues with the 670 FTW 2gb or is it just mine that dosent like being at that voltage
edited


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vampirek25*
> 
> hi General123
> 
> I need a little help to modify my bios. i`ve got a zotac 680gtx reference.. with kgb i did a bios with max boost 1228mhz and voltage 1175 and works like a charm. If i try to rise my max boost to 1241.5 during a unigine session i can`t ht 1240mhz. I tried to rise to 1254 same voltage and during unigine it boostd up my gpu to 1268. How can i limit it to 1241 or 1254?!? *do i need to modify my clock table*?!?
> 
> thanks very much
> 
> Vamp


Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> this is my stock bios score
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5839131
> this is when i had it unlocked to 1389mhz but it throttles @58c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5839131
> has any 1 figured out the throttling issues with the 670 FTW 2gb or is it just mine that dosent like being at that voltage


Thats the same link


----------



## Hoodz

Am i meant to restart my computer every time the nvidia drivers crash because i think that lowers my coreclock and my boost. They only seem to crash when i play with the core and mem.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoodz*
> 
> Am i meant to restart my computer every time the nvidia drivers crash because i think that lowers my coreclock and my boost. They only seem to crash when i play with the core and mem.


You need to close the program you where overclocking with and reopen it. There is no need to restart if it recovered, And they crash when you overclock to much.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Yes.
> Thats the same link


lol i fixed it


----------



## lilchronic

does any 1 else here have a unlocked 670 ftw 2gb @ 1.21v and have problems with throtling??? or is it jut mine i think ive heard of 1 other person with this but im not sure.


----------



## GanjaGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> does any 1 else here have a unlocked 670 ftw 2gb @ 1.21v and have problems with throtling??? or is it jut mine i think ive heard of 1 other person with this but im not sure.


When I unlocked my voltage, my throttle went away completely... I can go up to 85C before I shut off the benchmark because I don't want it getting hotter than that.

Is it throttling at 70C or is it throttling before that? If it throttles before 70C, the OC is likely too high, dial it back some and see if the GPU stops throttling. If it throttles right at 70C, then you need to adjust your fan profile to keep the card a bit cooler. Try 72% fan at 68C if you need to keep it under 70C to avoid throttling.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Anyone have any advice on how to make a poor overclocker a better one?


----------



## Crystalm3th

Sell it and get a new card. Some chips are just better than others.

General, can you mod this BIOS for me so it runs stock voltage instead of 1.21V? Keep the power and fan limits, it seems to work slightly better for me than the modded ref BIOS.

It does appear that my card no longer downclocks to 300-something MHz when idle. It's stuck at 966MHz. I should reinstall my drivers, right?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crystalm3th*
> 
> Sell it and get a new card. Some chips are just better than others.
> 
> General, can you mod this BIOS for me so it runs stock voltage instead of 1.21V? Keep the power and fan limits, it seems to work slightly better for me than the modded ref BIOS.
> 
> It does appear that my card no longer downclocks to 300-something MHz when idle. It's stuck at 966MHz. I should reinstall my drivers, right?


 Crystalm3th.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaGeek*
> 
> When I unlocked my voltage, my throttle went away completely... I can go up to 85C before I shut off the benchmark because I don't want it getting hotter than that.
> 
> Is it throttling at 70C or is it throttling before that? If it throttles before 70C, the OC is likely too high, dial it back some and see if the GPU stops throttling. If it throttles right at 70C, then you need to adjust your fan profile to keep the card a bit cooler. Try 72% fan at 68C if you need to keep it under 70C to avoid throttling.


it throttles @ 58c with unlocked bios my card never goes over 65c at full load.
with stock bios it rarely goes over 60c


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Yes, memory helps more for Kepler any ways.


I thought this depends on what app you are running your card with?

Also, can you help me with my questions above?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crystalm3th*
> 
> Still wrestling with my card. Could anyone mod the Galaxy GTX670 GC BIOS for me to a variant that retains stock voltage but has the raised power limit? I want to see if I can raise my memory clocks further before running into the power limit, if I run my 1358MHz core at stock volts...


No offense but can you really not modify your own vBIOS? It's as simple as editing a txt file and running one command.


----------



## Crystalm3th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Crystalm3th.zip 56k .zip file


Thanks, that was fast! With this BIOS I can get up to 1320MHz core and ramp memory up to +650 for 7300MHz effective. I reckon that's a better deal than the unstable 1358MHz core and 7000MHz VRAM I can get at 1,21V. The card now runs a bit cooler too.

I had Heaven running in the background while I was typing this post, when I noticed something weird:



Sudden drop in power for no particular reason! Clocks and FPS are the same but Afterburner suddenly reports half the previous power draw, down to 50-ish where it was around 90% target 30 seconds ago. Can anyone explain this?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crystalm3th*
> 
> Thanks, that was fast! With this BIOS I can get up to 1320MHz core and ramp memory up to +650 for 7300MHz effective. I reckon that's a better deal than the unstable 1358MHz core and 7000MHz VRAM I can get at 1,21V. The card now runs a bit cooler too.
> 
> I had Heaven running in the background while I was typing this post, when I noticed something weird:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sudden drop in power for no particular reason! Clocks and FPS are the same but Afterburner suddenly reports half the previous power draw, down to 50-ish where it was around 90% target 30 seconds ago. Can anyone explain this?


I would say do not worry about it if it did not effect the FPS or clocks.


----------



## Crystalm3th

Well I'm not worried, I'm intrigued as to what could've triggered this... If it happened while I was at 1,21V, who knows, it might solve my throttling issues! But I have no guarantee it will do this again once I flash the overvolt BIOS again









Anyway, I should hit the sack as it's 4AM now and my extremities are freezing off. Hope the new clocks will sort a little result in 3Dmark, we'll see by the weekend.


----------



## lilchronic

my card dosent like being modded







but this is good enough for hours of gaming just. wish i had 2x 670 in sli


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crystalm3th*
> 
> Sell it and get a new card. Some chips are just better than others.


Unfortunately I would not recoup enough losses doing that


----------



## Hoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> You need to close the program you where overclocking with and reopen it. There is no need to restart if it recovered, And they crash when you overclock to much.


They seem to crash for me as soon as i play with either the core or the memory but when i get home in 2 hrs ill give bumping up the memory a try.


----------



## General123

@Kevindd992002, do NOT worry about what it says in the program, you can clearly see with your own eyes that it boosts to 1167, not 1267. So do not worry about it. I put bios' in KGB and some times it reads the default clocks at 1293, but I do not care because it is wrong.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> @Kevindd992002, do NOT worry about what it says in the program, you can clearly see with your own eyes that it boosts to 1167, not 1267. So do not worry about it. I put bios' in KGB and some times it reads the default clocks at 1293, but I do not care because it is wrong.


Ok thanks. Regarding the post of error-id10t that I quoted, do you have any idea what he means when he said "Use the .cfg file and set the boost you want it to be, *you like 1215Mhz, set that - for this to happen, you'll need to raise the volts; it won't raise your boost automagically if you retain stock volts*." ???

Some additional questions:

1. What is a safe power target setting for my card?
2. Why are there two settings of power target? Default and max?
3. Is it OK to use the latest GPUZ to get a dump of my stock vBIOS?


----------



## Hoodz

How do i know when to stop overclocking my memory i have +500 atm and i am not sure what the signs are that i need to stop.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok thanks. Regarding the post of error-id10t that I quoted, do you have any idea what he means when he said "Use the .cfg file and set the boost you want it to be, *you like 1215Mhz, set that - for this to happen, you'll need to raise the volts; it won't raise your boost automagically if you retain stock volts*." ???
> 
> Some additional questions:
> 
> 1. What is a safe power target setting for my card?
> 2. Why are there two settings of power target? Default and max?
> 3. Is it OK to use the latest GPUZ to get a dump of my stock vBIOS?


1) Max
3) Yes


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> 1) Max
> 3) Yes


What is the max you can set with KGB?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What is the max you can set with KGB?


1.0E10000000000000
Otherwise known as anything you want as long as it is in 13mhz increments.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> 1.0E10000000000000
> Otherwise known as anything you want as long as it is in 13mhz increments.


I was asking about the max power target? Not max you can set for max boost clock.

Also, what is your idea on error-id10t's statement? He seems that he is not always here to help and I don't know if he likes helping.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I was asking about the max power target? Not max you can set for max boost clock.
> 
> Also, what is your idea on error-id10t's statement? He seems that he is not always here to help and I don't know if he likes helping.


Same thing with the power target, anything you want. Although it does not matter since it can only draw so much power for the PSU connections and the PCI slot.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I was asking about the max power target? Not max you can set for max boost clock.
> 
> Also, what is your idea on error-id10t's statement? He seems that he is not always here to help and I don't know if he likes helping.


He is right, i was wrong. Not much more to say. Set the power target to 150% in KGB, should be plenty. Then just max it out in your overclocking software. No one really knows how your card will react to the overvolt, before you try it out yourself. I would say, just go with the default settings, and trial-and-error from there.

For the Max Boost clock, i would probably start with your current maximum overclock, and add 40 to that. KGB is awesome, and will find the closest matching value. If you are untable, lower it in 13mhz increments. If you feel like going higher, raise it. You can flash a BIOS as often as you like








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> 1.0E10000000000000


Are you sure? :O i would have guessed 65535 :S


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Same thing with the power target, anything you want. Although it does not matter since it can only draw so much power for the PSU connections and the PCI slot.


Got it. What is the difference between Default Power Target and Max Power Target?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> He is right, i was wrong. Not much more to say. Set the power target to 150% in KGB, should be plenty. Then just max it out in your overclocking software. No one really knows how your card will react to the overvolt, before you try it out yourself. I would say, just go with the default settings, and trial-and-error from there.
> 
> For the Max Boost clock, i would probably start with your current maximum overclock, and add 40 to that. KGB is awesome, and will find the closest matching value. If you are untable, lower it in 13mhz increments. If you feel like going higher, raise it. You can flash a BIOS as often as you like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure? :O i would have guessed 65535 :S


Ok, thanks for the info.

Yes, it's 65535, lol.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Got it. What is the difference between Default Power Target and Max Power Target?


The default power target is what equals to 100%, the max power target is just what it says, the maximum value you can increase it too.

There are two methods for displaying the power target values, the most common being a percentage, the alternative way is in watttage. When displayed in a percent, 100% equals 175 watt on reference cards (i think, correct me if I'm wrong). A max power target of 150% would then equal to 175*1.5=262.5watt. If you were to increase the default power target to say 200watt, an 150% max power target would then equal 200*1.5=300watt, and a 131% power target would roughly equal 262.5watt.

Whether you increase the default or max power target doesen't really matter too much, as long as you allow more wattage the the GPU. I would just go for an increase in the Max Power Target for simplicity reasons.

(on a side note, the maximum wattage supplied to a 2x6pin GPU is 75+75+75=225watt, hence, 150% is more than enough. The GPU will most likely not hit 225watt, due to the rest of the components drawing power as well)


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoodz*
> 
> How do i know when to stop overclocking my memory i have +500 atm and i am not sure what the signs are that i need to stop.


When you get artifacts/crashes.

Mine is in the 700 range


----------



## Hoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> When you get artifacts/crashes.
> 
> Mine is in the 700 range


Cheers i ended up at 550 on mem i tried 600 and it crashed and so far only got 20 on core


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> The default power target is what equals to 100%, the max power target is just what it says, the maximum value you can increase it too.
> 
> There are two methods for displaying the power target values, the most common being a percentage, the alternative way is in watttage. When displayed in a percent, 100% equals 175 watt on reference cards (i think, correct me if I'm wrong). A max power target of 150% would then equal to 175*1.5=262.5watt. If you were to increase the default power target to say 200watt, an 150% max power target would then equal 200*1.5=300watt, and a 131% power target would roughly equal 262.5watt.
> 
> Whether you increase the default or max power target doesen't really matter too much, as long as you allow more wattage the the GPU. I would just go for an increase in the Max Power Target for simplicity reasons.
> 
> (on a side note, the maximum wattage supplied to a 2x6pin GPU is 75+75+75=225watt, hence, 150% is more than enough. The GPU will most likely not hit 225watt, due to the rest of the components drawing power as well)


Got that but in KGB you can only specify the Max Power Target and not the Default Power Target, right?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Got that but in KGB you can only specify the Max Power Target and not the Default Power Target, right?


Yes, KGB only has a setting for the max power target in a percentage.


----------



## Crystalm3th

I'm thinking of hardmodding my card. Would taking off OCP fix my power throttling issues?


----------



## shremi

Any updates on the 690 ???


----------



## Rakin

Even though I set my voltage to 1187500 or 1.187v in KGB it would still boost to 1.212v on boost (1267 MHz, its limited from the BIOS), is that normal? This happening when the power target is 100%, core and memory sliders at +0 is what bothers me.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakin*
> 
> Even though I set my voltage to 1187500 or 1.187v in KGB it would still boost to 1.212v on boost (1267 MHz, its limited from the BIOS), is that normal? This happening when the power target is 100%, core and memory sliders at +0 is what bothers me.


Yes, that's normal. It will boost two voltage steps.


----------



## General123

For those wondering about this video..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










this is the bios i use that does not throttle at all,
http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/9edc397180/FTW670_VMOD_FAN-20-100
enjoy


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> For those wondering about this video..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the bios i use that does not throttle at all,
> http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/9edc397180/FTW670_VMOD_FAN-20-100
> enjoy


What's special about the BIOS that doesn't allow it to throttle?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What's special about the BIOS that doesn't allow it to throttle?


Great question.. lol


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Great question.. lol


CrazyNutz confirmed that some people that set their vBIOS' voltage to 1.2125V aboided throttling but experienced some instabilities?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> For those wondering about this video..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the bios i use that does not throttle at all,
> http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/9edc397180/FTW670_VMOD_FAN-20-100
> enjoy


well i just used your bios on my 670 ftw and max boost 1202 and i oced to 1398boost and it throttled on me @55c . so i left it @ 1202 and pwr target all the way up and it started to throttle down to1100s @58c. i quess my card dosent like 1.2v running through it


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well i just used your bios on my 670 ftw and max boost 1202 and i oced to 1398boost and it throttled on me @55c . so i left it @ 1202 and pwr target all the way up and it started to throttle down to1100s @58c. i quess my card dosent like 1.2v running through it


Really? It does that on every bios?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Really? It does that on every bios?


yea it sucks
runs fine when i with stock bios


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Any updates on the 690 ???


I've tried til kingdom come to try and get a better bios AKA more voltage, to no avail. I've used a %150 power limit bios, doesn't help much.

Right now I'm using the eVGA Hydro Copper gtx 690 bios. Might be a tad better.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yea it sucks
> runs fine when i with stock bios


[email protected] max TDP but in that case I would just keep it at stock.


----------



## Iwas

Okay, so after about a week and a half I can't get past part 6 in a heaven bench without crashing. I haven't touched anything after setting my power limit to 150% and it is at 1202mhz. Any idea what could be causing this?

P.S. I havea stock EVGA GTX 670 with the unlocked Bios provided by general123


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwas*
> 
> Okay, so after about a week and a half I can't get past part 6 in a heaven bench without crashing. I haven't touched anything after setting my power limit to 150% and it is at 1202mhz. Any idea what could be causing this?
> 
> P.S. I havea stock EVGA GTX 670 with the unlocked Bios provided by general123


That means that it is not stable.


----------



## mattisyahu

Just curious but how do you know when your PSU is limiting your performance/bottlenecking the system? I'm sure it will just crash/freeze so is there a way to discern between it being the PSU, temp, or just the harware limits?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattisyahu*
> 
> Just curious but how do you know when your PSU is limiting your performance/bottlenecking the system? I'm sure it will just crash/freeze so is there a way to discern between it being the PSU, temp, or just the harware limits?


If its PSU, you would know. The system would probably turn its self off if the PSU got too stressed. But as long as you have like a quality 600w+ you should be fine.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Probably a dumb question. But my Voltage says 1.18 when 100% load on it. Is that just a glitch and its actually 1.2? I just did the unlock is all.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Many of us seem to have problems with the unlocked bios. I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that those of us who have problems probably have just reached their max OC on the cards. I have had factory OC cards before that would not OC past what they came with. Some are just luckier than others I guess.


----------



## kev8792

Hi, im just wondering if anyone could mod a PNY GTX 660 TI bios for me, the stock clocks are GPU Core 915MHz and the Memory Clock 1502 with boost 980, I have just upgraded from Gigabyte Hd 6850 X2 in Xfire that never really worked well together, I have been using MSI Afterburner to overclock this new PNY GTX 660 Ti and my max overclock I can reach in MSI Afterburner settings are

Power Limit (%) 120
Core Clock (MHz) 160
Memory Clock (MHz) 160 ish I have had this to 190 but not that stable

I don't really know what you can do with this bios if anything at all, id like the core clock to go a little higher if it posable could I think raising the vcore might help that and id really like the memory clock to be running around 1600MHz

Please someone help if you can, I had so many problems with the old 2x HD 6850's

here's my system info if it helps

I7 930 2.8 overclocked to 4.0 21x 191
Thermalright Achron SB-E cooler with both 150mm fans fitted
Patriot ram 12gb 6x 2gb
Gigabyte x58a ud3r rev 1 mobo
PNY GTX 660 ti
Asus xonar DX sound
2x M4 128gb ssd's
4x 500gb Samsung F3 Hdd's
Thermaltake Toughpower XT 750 PSU

many thanks if you can help me get a slightly better overclock


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev8792*
> 
> Hi, im just wondering if anyone could mod a PNY GTX 660 TI bios for me, the stock clocks are GPU Core 915MHz and the Memory Clock 1502 with boost 980, I have just upgraded from Gigabyte Hd 6850 X2 in Xfire that never really worked well together, I have been using MSI Afterburner to overclock this new PNY GTX 660 Ti and my max overclock I can reach in MSI Afterburner settings are
> 
> Power Limit (%) 120
> Core Clock (MHz) 160
> Memory Clock (MHz) 160 ish I have had this to 190 but not that stable
> 
> I don't really know what you can do with this bios if anything at all, id like the core clock to go a little higher if it posable could I think raising the vcore might help that and id really like the memory clock to be running around 1600MHz
> 
> Please someone help if you can, I had so many problems with the old 2x HD 6850's
> 
> here's my system info if it helps
> 
> I7 930 2.8 overclocked to 4.0 21x 191
> Thermalright Achron SB-E cooler with both 150mm fans fitted
> Patriot ram 12gb 6x 2gb
> Gigabyte x58a ud3r rev 1 mobo
> PNY GTX 660 ti
> Asus xonar DX sound
> 2x M4 128gb ssd's
> 4x 500gb Samsung F3 Hdd's
> Thermaltake Toughpower XT 750 PSU
> 
> many thanks if you can help me get a slightly better overclock


What is your max boost when overclocked (the mhz readout in afterburner)? You should try sacrificing some of the core overclock, and see if you can achieve a higher memory overclock, since 160 is a very low memory overclock (most people end up in 500+mhz on the memory, i topped out at 400mhz)

Your BIOS can be modded just fine. Feel free to upload it, and it will most likely be unlocked by someone


----------



## kev8792

ah sorry yes my max boost read out in the Msi afterburner graphs are 1254mhz, isn't it more important to have a higher core clock rather than a higher memory clock ? I always thought it was though I have only just changed from ATI to NVIDIA
my next problem is hown on earth do I save or extract my gpu bios from this gtx 660 ti ? using RBE with an ATI gpu was easy as iv used RBE many times but I have never tried doing this with a NVIDIA gpu
thanks for your quick repley


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev8792*
> 
> ah sorry yes my max boost read out in the Msi afterburner graphs are 1254mhz, isn't it more important to have a higher core clock rather than a higher memory clock ? I always thought it was though I have only just changed from ATI to NVIDIA
> my next problem is hown on earth do I save or extract my gpu bios from this gtx 660 ti ? using RBE with an ATI gpu was easy as iv used RBE many times but I have never tried doing this with a NVIDIA gpu
> thanks for your quick repley


Memory overclock does make a difference in certain games on the Keplar architecture. Try taking your core overclock down a touch (-13mhz), and see how much you can boost your memory on those settings.

Extracting the BIOS is simple. Open GPU-Z and press the button to the right of the BIOS Version field. Flashing a new BIOS is the tricky part







, information about that, can be found on the main thread.


----------



## Gomi

Well, my EVBOT broke - Gaaaah.

Ordered a 2nd one and sending in the 1st one to eVGA for RMA.

Can I post 4 x BIOS here (680 Classified) and have someone "Unlock" them ?

(Will be the "OC" BIOS or the "NORMAL" one - Heard the LN2 BIOS is tricky to play with.).


----------



## kev8792

GK104.zip 57k .zip file


Hi again right iv been testing using Heaven benchmark and overclocking with afterburner, after reading whats wrote above I tried something different than iv been trying in the past, I lowerd my core clocks back to +100 and started increasing the memory clocks and it finaly toped out at 510mhz so running very sweet @ 500mhz that's massive compaired to what I have been using, next iv been increasing the core clock back up and @ +140 it tops out giving me loads of blue things in heaven the crash to desktop so now it will run stable with afterburner setting >>

Power Level (%) 120 I don't really know what this is better at but its beter than 0
Core clock (MHz) +135
Memory Clock (MHz) 500

giving me max readings in afterburner graphs of core 1228 and memory 3506, my max temps are just hitting 70c
my benchmark score in heaven with this setting is now

FPS 108.4
SCORES 2730 and the best I had ever seen here before was 2670
MIN FPS 48.7
MAX FPS 240.4

so its a better over clock I haven't tried 3d mark 11 yet as i'll instal that next, the best I was getting with 3d11 was around 86xx so it would be nice to break 9xxx

I have uploaded my bios above please let me know if its there and can be opend lol think I did it right


----------



## cirov

there is a way to stop throttling. Boost clock in gpu bios must be set higher than max overclock in windows. It's not hard, my asus 670 never throttles.


----------



## kev8792

I don't understand the post above about "throttling"

best settings are now in afterburner

power limit 120
core clock +137 it ran onece good with _138 but then artifacting
memory clock still +500

max temp 70c

IF my bios does get edited here for me im not sure what it will do
will the vcore on the gpu be higher ? what will the edited clocks be ? and the tdp set too ? like I said before iv never messed with a NVidia gpu before only ati gpu's
sorry for my stupidity

many thanks for all repleys


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Probably a dumb question. But my Voltage says 1.18 when 100% load on it. Is that just a glitch and its actually 1.2? I just did the unlock is all.


1.187 in GPUz? Probably just a glitch, software is pretty unreliable with these cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Well, my EVBOT broke - Gaaaah.
> 
> Ordered a 2nd one and sending in the 1st one to eVGA for RMA.
> 
> Can I post 4 x BIOS here (680 Classified) and have someone "Unlock" them ?
> 
> (Will be the "OC" BIOS or the "NORMAL" one - Heard the LN2 BIOS is tricky to play with.).


You could post all 4 bios', but it would be pointless since they are all the same bios'








So just post one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev8792*
> 
> GK104.zip 57k .zip file
> 
> 
> Hi again right iv been testing using Heaven benchmark and overclocking with afterburner, after reading whats wrote above I tried something different than iv been trying in the past, I lowerd my core clocks back to +100 and started increasing the memory clocks and it finaly toped out at 510mhz so running very sweet @ 500mhz that's massive compaired to what I have been using, next iv been increasing the core clock back up and @ +140 it tops out giving me loads of blue things in heaven the crash to desktop so now it will run stable with afterburner setting >>
> 
> Power Level (%) 120 I don't really know what this is better at but its beter than 0
> Core clock (MHz) +135
> Memory Clock (MHz) 500
> 
> giving me max readings in afterburner graphs of core 1228 and memory 3506, my max temps are just hitting 70c
> my benchmark score in heaven with this setting is now
> 
> FPS 108.4
> SCORES 2730 and the best I had ever seen here before was 2670
> MIN FPS 48.7
> MAX FPS 240.4
> 
> so its a better over clock I haven't tried 3d mark 11 yet as i'll instal that next, the best I was getting with 3d11 was around 86xx so it would be nice to break 9xxx
> 
> I have uploaded my bios above please let me know if its there and can be opend lol think I did it right


 kev8792.zip 57k .zip file

Stock clock is 1202/PT is 150%


----------



## Iwas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> That means that it is not stable.


So, does that mean it won't be able to hit its max boost clock? It's the clock that you specifically said was its max. I have my fan curve setup already and it's not going above 65c. This is what it idles at



And then I go to run Heaven 3.0 and it doesn't make it through it....









Edit: I can make it fine through 3dmark11 at +400 mem and 145% tdp for some reason though.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwas*
> 
> So, does that mean it won't be able to hit its max boost clock? It's the clock that you specifically said was its max. I have my fan curve setup already and it's not going above 65c. This is what it idles at
> 
> 
> 
> And then I go to run Heaven 3.0 and it doesn't make it through it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I can make it fine through 3dmark11 at +400 mem and 145% tdp for some reason though.


Heaven is more stressful, try -13 core offset. and just because tdp is placed at 150% does not mean it will be at 150% at load. It just gives the GPU some room to breathe, so to speak, so that it will not throttle due to power restraints.


----------



## kev8792

Hi General123 if that's a edited bios you have done for me many thanks m8 can you tell me more about it though ie whats the vcore set to and the other clocks and the PT 150 % whats that for lol sorry but I really am a real noob when it comes to numbers clocks and nvidia


----------



## Iwas

It's weird, GPU-Z says it only gets to 110% tdp when I am at that part of Heaven and it has read upto 143% while in 3dmark... Is there a bug in Heaven?

Edit: Been able to play Path of Exile on Highest settings for 3hrs now and not a single crash at 1202mhz and +450mem.... There has to be an issue with Heaven 3.0 and the 670's


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So ya in GPUz, evga precision, and afterburner all say 1.18v Im wondering if the unlock I did did not unlock the voltage, cause I cant get much higher than the OC I had at stock.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev8792*
> 
> Hi General123 if that's a edited bios you have done for me many thanks m8 can you tell me more about it though ie whats the vcore set to and the other clocks and the PT 150 % whats that for lol sorry but I really am a real noob when it comes to numbers clocks and nvidia


No one knows what clock speed you are running at, take a look in afterburner.
You will be running at 1.212 volts. The Power Target is how much power the card is allowed to draw.


----------



## kev8792

ah thanks very much that's the best thing really I wanted to know if the vcore would be changed from the stock 1.175, many thanks when I have worked out how to flash i'll post back with some resaults


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cirov*
> 
> there is a way to stop throttling. Boost clock in gpu bios must be set higher than max overclock in windows. It's not hard, my asus 670 never throttles.


all cards are different man


----------



## Gomi

Here we are - The NORMAL BIOS for the eVGA GTX 680 Classified - If anyone would unlock it would be greatly appreciated.

Just go nuts - These cards can take beating without breaking a sweat (When on EVBOT I run them at 1.35, not even breaking 40C).

680CLASSYNORMAL.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Here we are - The NORMAL BIOS for the eVGA GTX 680 Classified - If anyone would unlock it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Just go nuts - These cards can take beating without breaking a sweat (When on EVBOT I run them at 1.35, not even breaking 40C).
> 
> 680CLASSYNORMAL.zip 57k .zip file


So you want..?
PT= X%
Vcore= x.xx


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> So you want..?
> PT= X%
> Vcore= x.xx


Just max it out mate









200% And 1.2X ? Cannot remember the limits, but that is where it should be


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Just max it out mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 200% And 1.2X ? Cannot remember the limits, but that is where it should be


Oh okay well I didnt know about the whole 1.35 and if it is possible through bios and didnt know if you wanted to try it.

Gomi.zip 0k .zip file


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Oh okay well I didnt know about the whole 1.35 and if it is possible through bios and didnt know if you wanted to try it.
> 
> Gomi.zip 0k .zip file


Thanks mate!









Unfortunately the 1.35 is only through the EVBOT - Should not complain though, will run with BIOS for a week or so, should have a new EVBOT by then









+REP.

EDIT:

The ZIP file is empty ?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Thanks mate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the 1.35 is only through the EVBOT - Should not complain though, will run with BIOS for a week or so, should have a new EVBOT by then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +REP.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> The ZIP file is empty ?


Guess it would help if I put the rom in there huh?

Gomi.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Guess it would help if I put the rom in there huh?
> 
> Gomi.zip 57k .zip file


Ha ha









Thanks.


----------



## thomasoeli

Hi General123,

i am from germany and i need your help.









I would like to have a bios for my EVGA GTX 670 from the first side of this thread. Or can you made a bios for me?

Or, what is the right bios for my card? My card still has the original fan.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ddar5/

I look forward to your reply. Thank you very much and greetings from Germany.









Thomas


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomasoeli*
> 
> Hi General123,
> 
> i am from germany and i need your help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to have a bios for my EVGA GTX 670 from the first side of this thread. Or can you made a bios for me?
> 
> Or, what is the right bios for my card? My card still has the original fan.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ddar5/
> 
> I look forward to your reply. Thank you very much and greetings from Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas


Open GPUz and on the Graphics Card Tab (the first one) look at the section called bios Version. Next to that there a picture of a chip with a green arrow above it, click it and save to file, then after it is done put it in a .zip and attach it to a post.


----------



## thomasoeli

Thanks.









GK104.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomasoeli*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GK104.zip 57k .zip file


No problem

thomasoeli.zip 57k .zip file

Enjoy


----------



## thomasoeli

Wow, very fast. Many thanks.







What are the changes?

A noob question.







Can i flash with KGB method, or better with bootable USB?

Thomas


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomasoeli*
> 
> Wow, very fast. Many thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the changes?
> 
> A noob question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can i flash with KGB method, or better with bootable USB?
> 
> Thomas


If firestorm will work for you, and your OS is stable, use it. It is fast and easy. But Nvflash for windows is also very fast and easy.

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2133/mirrors.php
1. Download it and extract it to a folder, make sure the "X.rom" is the same folder
2. Shift+Right click in the folder then "Open command windows here"
3. Then type the following commands : nvflash --protectoff (then type) nvflash x.rom (Note: if it says it did not work or some kind of error replace the last command with: nvflash -4 -5 -6 x.rom )


----------



## thomasoeli

Okay, thx.

What did you change to the original?


----------



## thomasoeli

The flash was successful. I understand now ... You "open", the BIOS only. So now I can set my own clock rates.

Do you still have a stable setting for the EVGA Precision X Tool?

And should I increase the voltage? What do you suggest?

Thanks again.


----------



## irfanrafeeq88

Hey General123

I have a Zotac GTX 670 OC reference blower style card (The one which comes with a 680 PCB). Here's the attachment of my bios:

GK104.zip 56k .zip file


I would like to have this modded into an EVGA GTX 670 FTW bios. Basically, I want to have the same settings, voltage, fan profiles, etc to be the same on my Zotac 670 OC card. Can you please do this for me?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irfanrafeeq88*
> 
> Hey General123
> 
> I have a Zotac GTX 670 OC reference blower style card (The one which comes with a 680 PCB). Here's the attachment of my bios:
> 
> GK104.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> I would like to have this modded into an EVGA GTX 670 FTW bios. Basically, I want to have the same settings, voltage, fan profiles, etc to be the same on my Zotac 670 OC card. Can you please do this for me?


150%/1202/1.2v

irfanrafeeq88.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## irfanrafeeq88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> 150%/1202/1.2v
> 
> irfanrafeeq88.zip 56k .zip file


Hey thanks. I flashed it and the power target/voltage have now been changed. But one thing I dont understand is, what is 1202 mentioned in your post because I see that my GPU core clock is still on 954 Mhz. I am confused. Can you please highlight me on this?

and have the fan profiles been changed as well?


----------



## irfanrafeeq88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irfanrafeeq88*
> 
> Hey thanks. I flashed it and the power target/voltage have now been changed. But one thing I dont understand is, what is 1202 mentioned in your post because I see that my GPU core clock is still on 954 Mhz. I am confused. Can you please highlight me on this?
> 
> and have the fan profiles been changed as well?


Well, I figured it out. The 1202 is the max boost clock, right? But for some reason when I check nvidia inspector, the max boost is listed as 1241. And yes, the fan profile has been unlocked but my problem now is when I ran heaven benchmark, my temps raised to 90 degrees C on Auto fan profile. Do you suggest me to get an aftermarket cooler like the Accelero twin turbo II / Gelid icy vision Rev 2. Or should I get myself a Backplate? Let me know about this please?


----------



## manup85

Hi Guys,

im kindly asking you if someone can insert in first page mod bios for my gainward phantom 680gtx 2gb. tnk you so much


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irfanrafeeq88*
> 
> Well, I figured it out. The 1202 is the max boost clock, right? But for some reason when I check nvidia inspector, the max boost is listed as 1241. And yes, the fan profile has been unlocked but my problem now is when I ran heaven benchmark, my temps raised to 90 degrees C on Auto fan profile. Do you suggest me to get an aftermarket cooler like the Accelero twin turbo II / Gelid icy vision Rev 2. Or should I get myself a Backplate? Let me know about this please?


Yikes that is not normal, I never use the auto fan profile though. Just set up a fan curve and you should be fine.


----------



## irfanrafeeq88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Yikes that is not normal, I never use the auto fan profile though. Just set up a fan curve and you should be fine.


General123

I setup an aggressive fan curve. my card maxes out at 66 degrees now. and the core clock speed remains constant at 1241 Mhz. I have now overclocked the Memory by +300 offset. I think I can go further but the noise is a bit high for the aforesaid fan speed. And one last clarification mate







Should I leave the power target at 150% and the voltage at 1.212 itself. My card runs fine at stock power target and voltage but when I check the EVGA precision monitor, the power never goes above 93% even at 1241 Clock speed but the voltage remains constant at 1.212. Any suggestions. Should I reduce the power target/voltage or leave it at max. Is there any harm in doing so? I am asking you these questions because these are different cards. Its tough to overclock these cards compared to the last gen cards.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irfanrafeeq88*
> 
> General123
> 
> I setup an aggressive fan curve. my card maxes out at 66 degrees now. and the core clock speed remains constant at 1241 Mhz. I have now overclocked the Memory by +300 offset. I think I can go further but the noise is a bit high for the aforesaid fan speed. And one last clarification mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I leave the power target at 150% and the voltage at 1.212 itself. My card runs fine at stock power target and voltage but when I check the EVGA precision monitor, the power never goes above 93% even at 1241 Clock speed but the voltage remains constant at 1.212. Any suggestions. Should I reduce the power target/voltage or leave it at max. Is there any harm in doing so? I am asking you these questions because these are different cards. Its tough to overclock these cards compared to the last gen cards.


I would keep it where it is. There is no harm to the card, it just keeps it from throttling from lack of power when it needs it.


----------



## irfanrafeeq88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I would keep it where it is. There is no harm to the card, it just keeps it from throttling from lack of power when it needs it.


Thanks a lot. Its now time to hunt myself an aftermarket cooler and burn down the 7970 Ghz edition scores


----------



## Solonowarion

I have your modded 670 ftw+ 4gb bios. The card will never go above 37 degrees. Is it possible to unlock the bios more. 200% power target? More volts?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irfanrafeeq88*
> 
> Thanks a lot. Its now time to hunt myself an aftermarket cooler and burn down the 7970 Ghz edition scores


good luck!


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> I have your modded 670 ftw+ 4gb bios. The card will never go above 37 degrees. Is it possible to unlock the bios more. 200% power target? More volts?


The 200% is really unneeded, it does not help at all. And no more volts are possible then the given amount (1.23v)


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> The 200% is really unneeded, it does not help at all. And no more volts are possible then the given amount (1.23v)


i dont even think the 150% does anything either my TDP gets maxed out already thats why i dont think my 670 likes to be unlocked, its already hitting max power limit???. i dont know! im high and just thinking of why my card dosent like to be overvolted


----------



## kev8792

Im a bit confused now as to the real benefits of unlocking the bios,

my overclock before the unlocked bios

MSI Afterburner settings
Power limit % was set to 120
core clock set to +155MHz
Memery clock set to +450MHz

heaven benchmark top scores I could get was 2749
max FPS 245.7

max temps 70c with user control fan settings

now with the BIOS unlocked the overclock settings in afterburner ore now set to

core voltage unlocked set to +100
Power limit % set to 150
core clock set to +95
memore clock set to +480

heaven top scores now with the unlocked BIOS are around the same or slighty lower
max FPS are slighty lower
max temps now 76c

watching the graphs in afterburner while running heaven the core clock now bost right upto 1293 (that's great)
but I don't get it am I missing something or setting something wrong ?
with the unlocked bios and a new vcore of 1.2120 im getting the same results and even lower scores
than with the locked bios


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev8792*
> 
> Im a bit confused now as to the real benefits of unlocking the bios,
> 
> my overclock before the unlocked bios
> 
> MSI Afterburner settings
> Power limit % was set to 120
> core clock set to +155MHz
> Memery clock set to +450MHz
> 
> heaven benchmark top scores I could get was 2749
> max FPS 245.7
> 
> max temps 70c with user control fan settings
> 
> now with the BIOS unlocked the overclock settings in afterburner ore now set to
> 
> core voltage unlocked set to +100
> Power limit % set to 150
> core clock set to +95
> memore clock set to +480
> 
> heaven top scores now with the unlocked BIOS are around the same or slighty lower
> max FPS are slighty lower
> max temps now 76c
> 
> watching the graphs in afterburner while running heaven the core clock now bost right upto 1293 (that's great)
> but I don't get it am I missing something or setting something wrong ?
> with the unlocked bios and a new vcore of 1.2120 im getting the same results and even lower scores
> than with the locked bios


You need to stay below 70C, up your fan speeds (more voltage means more heat, and a lot more noise). Chances are, that your GPU is throttleing itself to a lower clock speed. Did you run at a constant, stable 1293mhz?


----------



## kev8792

ok iv changed the fan control and now hitting around 68-70c in heaven, no the 1293mhz doesn't run constant looking at afterburner graphs and gpu z while running heaven the core clock start off at 1293mhz but soon drops to 1215mhz and stays like that for about 97% of the 5 minuets heaven takes to run

if the gpu is throttling how whould I got about fixing that,? lower what clock


----------



## knusper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev8792*
> 
> ok iv changed the fan control and now hitting around 68-70c in heaven, no the 1293mhz doesn't run constant looking at afterburner graphs and gpu z while running heaven the core clock start off at 1293mhz but soon drops to 1215mhz and stays like that for about 97% of the 5 minuets heaven takes to run
> 
> if the gpu is throttling how whould I got about fixing that,? lower what clock


I think the temps are still too high! Avoid anything above 68°C.


----------



## kev8792

so does this mean its just heat that causes a gpu to throttle ?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev8792*
> 
> so does this mean its just heat that causes a gpu to throttle ?


The GPU throttles as soon as the temperatures touches 70C. Make sure you have your power target setting maxed out as well.
Normally, you run a static fan speed when stabilizing your overclock (a very aggressive speed, that makes absolutely sure, that your card never even gets close to 69C). When overclocking, you do NOT need to care about silence, you can think about silence, once your overclock is PERFECT.

You should refer to the ~~The GTX 670 Overclocking Master-Guide~~ and follow that guide. This method also applies to overvolted cards. First, you overclock your card while making sure you are well within thermal limits, then, you continue on to set up an optimized fan profile.


----------



## kev8792

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> The GPU throttles as soon as the temperatures touches 70C. Make sure you have your power target setting maxed out as well.
> Normally, you run a static fan speed when stabilizing your overclock (a very aggressive speed, that makes absolutely sure, that your card never even gets close to 69C). When overclocking, you do NOT need to care about silence, you can think about silence, once your overclock is PERFECT.
> 
> You should refer to the ~~The GTX 670 Overclocking Master-Guide~~ and follow that guide. This method also applies to overvolted cards. First, you overclock your card while making sure you are well within thermal limits, then, you continue on to set up an optimized fan profile.


thanks for all that info that explains this better, i'll work more on my fan profile and get better temps and try again (my gpu is the GTX 660 ti) but i'll olso read that link, thanks


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev8792*
> 
> so does this mean its just heat that causes a gpu to throttle ?


if your going over 70c it will throttle. my 670FTW dosent like to be unlocked it throttles @ low temps in the 55c range. i think its using the max power limit it can use. wich makes it downclock i quess???
some cards just dont like being unlocked with 1.2v. if your card is downclocking before you hit 70c then its probably like mine and it dont like the unlocked bois.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev8792*
> 
> thanks for all that info that explains this better, i'll work more on my fan profile and get better temps and try again (my gpu is the GTX 660 ti) but i'll olso read that link, thanks


Ohh, sorry for the GPU mixup. The principals should still be pretty much the same though. What you are looking for is this, which is a brilliant method for setting up a proper fan curve on the kepler GPU:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Setting up an Efficient Fan Curve:*
> There's a couple of ways to go about this. Either you setup a fan curve that maximizes performance or you setup a fan curve that's quiet but sacrifices a small amount of performance. If you have a 670 with non-reference cooling (specifically the Gigabyte Windforce, both Asus models, or the factory overclocked Galaxy model) you can easily get away with a very quiet fan profile without sacrificing performance. However, with the turbine-cooled reference models, you'll most likely have to choose between a quiet profile or maximum performance. If you have low ambient temperatures (both inside and out of your case) then you can probably get away with a performance profile without too much noise.
> 
> Before we begin though, I'd like to briefly go over the tools we're going to be using to perfect these fan curves.
> 
> Furmark Simulator:
> Download Link
> 
> By using custom settings in Furmark, we can simulate the temperatures of an extremely demanding game. These are the settings you should be using for all the tests below:
> 
> 
> Based on playing various demanding maxed-out games (The Witcher 2, Skyrim, BF3-Multiplayer, etc) I've tuned these settings to closely simulate the temperatures you'll see in these games but about 3C higher. This gives you some headroom if there's an especially demanding part of a game or benchmark that increases temperatures beyond normal levels.
> 
> *Finding your idle Fan Speed:*
> Now you need to find your idle temperature. To do this, be sure you don't have any benchmarks or videos open that might pull the card out of idle. Also be sure your have your stable overclock settings loaded and applied.
> 
> First, set your fan to manually run at 25% by un-checking the Auto box and then moving the arrow on the side down until the fan read-out shows 25% and then click apply:
> 
> You will need to wait 1-3 minutes for temperatures to stabilize. This resulting temperature is is your idle temperature. Now set the fan back to auto by re-checking the box, and then click apply. The reason we have to do this is because the manually-set fan speed minimum is only 25% and you might need to go lower than that to find your true idle fan speed. Open up the fan-curve editor and set a point 3C higher than your observed idle temperature and at 25% fan-speed. This is to account for ambient temperature variance. Now keep the X-axis set at your idle+3C temperature and reduce the fan speed in 5% increments (be sure to click 'OK' after each change and wait 1-2 minutes for temperatures to stabilize), until you see the temperature of your GPU increase by 1C. Be sure you don't go below 10% though. Now add 2% to this number and this is the fan speed required to maintain your idle temperature. For me, my idle temperature is 30C (so i set the X-axis at 33C), and i observed that at 10% fanspeed my temperature rose to a constant 31C, so i increased the fan-speed by 2% to 12%, and that's what i need to set for the Y-axis:
> 
> 
> The reason you want the fan speed to be constant at idle is so the noise profile is also constant. If you didn't have it at a constant speed, then when the fan has to increase even by as little as 1% it can change the noise profile slightly and with some louder fans (or fans that have frequent pitch changes) this can be noticeably annoying, especially when it oscillates by +/-1% constantly with each variance having a slightly different pitch.
> 
> Now that you've set your Idle fan speed, you'll need to decide if you want to go with a quiet fan profile that might sacrifice some performance or a maximum performance fan profile.
> 
> *Maximum Performance:*
> The objective of a maximum performance fan curve is to keep the GPU under the 70C throttle point at all times. If you have a non-reference card with improved cooling, this is the route you want to take. If you have a reference model and don't mind the louder fan profile and care more about performance than anything else, then this is also the route you want to take. However, the performance difference between this profile and the quiet profile will only be 13MHz (which is only about 0.5% performance difference), so it might be more practical to just go with the quieter profile below if you have a reference card or high ambient temperatures. The choice is yours.
> 
> The first thing you want to do is manually set your fan to run at 85% (remember to hit apply). Then start-up a 'Burn-in' test with the custom Furmark settings. Wait about 4-5 minutes until the temperature read-out in the Hardware monitor stabilizes. I wouldn't suggest leaving your computer during this time because if you have very poor airflow or a hot card, you might hit some pretty hot temperatures. Just be ready to stop Furmark if you go over 84C. Now manually reduce (or increase) the fan speed a little bit at a time until you see the temperature stabilize at 69C. Keep in mind it's going to take about one minute after each fan change for the temperature to stabilize. Once you've found the fan percent you need to maintain a constant 69C, close Furmark. Now open the fan tab in Precision-X and add a point on the graph right at 69C and whatever fan percent you needed to stabilize Furmark at 69C. For me, i needed 79% so this is what my graph will look like:
> 
> (notice the point is at 79% and 69C)
> 
> Now set a second point at 79C and 100% fanspeed. This is really just a safety net in-case you ever do go over 69C to both protect your card from higher temperatures and to keep you well below the second throttle point at 79C.


----------



## nemm

Ive been seeing a few posts recently with regards to throttling with increased volts so I thought I would share my findings to that may help.
When I got my 670DC2 at launch I began tinkering with the OC and voltage increase via precision x the card did not want to know, nothing but throttling at any temp so I gave up with voltage since I reached the 1300+ stable which was enough for me.
As time went on and more bios files became available with increased voltage I couldnt help myself try them. I began with the new DC2T official release with 1.175vcc which worked great with no throttling this time whereas I was before when software setting 1,175vcc netting a slightly higher OC. I began testing the relevant bios in this thread, negative gains as card began throttling at 60deg, even with 100% fan nothing stopped throttling.
Reverting back to the DC2T bios modifying the voltage 1.212 and max power target 145% (225000) only via web app. After testing I managed OC boost of 1398 stable without throttling, max temp was 68deg. I also tried modifying the original DC2 bios backup to allow more voltage, no joy there, as the outcome was same as I experienced increasing voltage via software.

With all my testing it was the settings within the bios causing the throttling when increasing the voltage and not a case of the card not liking the increase so it may be possible to be the same case for those having issues. I was lucky there were 3 manufacturer released bios files to work from, standard, factory OC and patched factory OC which ended with the patched OC version enabling voltage increase via web app whereas the same bios modified found in this post did not.

Also to those wanting to know about max power target, and what may be required, the highest ive hit is 143 with 1411 boost core and 1853 memory running new 3dmark every setting maxed on last test utilizing the full 2GB memory. Heaven 3 max target was 136.

On a side note for those experiencing large change in load temp after voltage increase I found reapplying some TIM to help.

I hope my findings are of some use, good luck.


----------



## kev8792

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Ohh, sorry for the GPU mixup. The principals should still be pretty much the same though. What you are looking for is this, which is a brilliant method for setting up a proper fan curve on the kepler GPU:


thanks I read that link before I seen you posted it here and while reading it thought why not try the evga prissionX program instead of MSI After burner, well I don't know if this has been brought up before of anyone has found the same as I have today but this evga o/c software has done something different from MSI Afterburner, all I ddi was set the same settings from afterburner into ProssionX so really the exact same o/c right, well I ran heaven after setting a slight different fan curve and the highest heaven score I was getting ever with msi afterburner was

FPS: 109.0
SCORES: 2747
Min FPS: 48.9
Max FPS: 243.5

but now same settings with Prossion X

FPS: 111.8
SCORES: 2815
Min FPS: 48.6
Max FPS: 257.9

I thought hey could just be luck so I ran 3dmark 11 and the highest I have ever scored before was P8906 while using these same o/c clocks and settings with msi afterburner
put the same settings into Prossion X and now im getting P9096

thanks iRandomize those links did help me a lot today
I think my only real problem is do I really want to play games now with my gpu cooler sounding like a hoover in my ear or do I think about another cooler,
I had a look around for what else I could cool this beast down with
Im not 100% sure but does anyone here know if this http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HS-060-AR&groupid=701&catid=2330&subcat=787 would fit the GTX 660 ti I know its not listed but the 660 ti isn't that old and im lead to believe that the 660 ti is built on the same pcb as the 670


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemm*
> 
> Ive been seeing a few posts recently with regards to throttling with increased volts so I thought I would share my findings to that may help.
> When I got my 670DC2 at launch I began tinkering with the OC and voltage increase via precision x the card did not want to know, nothing but throttling at any temp so I gave up with voltage since I reached the 1300+ stable which was enough for me.
> As time went on and more bios files became available with increased voltage I couldnt help myself try them. I began with the new DC2T official release with 1.175vcc which worked great with no throttling this time whereas I was before when software setting 1,175vcc netting a slightly higher OC. I began testing the relevant bios in this thread, negative gains as card began throttling at 60deg, even with 100% fan nothing stopped throttling.
> Reverting back to the DC2T bios modifying the voltage 1.212 and max power target 145% (225000) only via web app. After testing I managed OC boost of 1398 stable without throttling, max temp was 68deg. I also tried modifying the original DC2 bios backup to allow more voltage, no joy there, as the outcome was same as I experienced increasing voltage via software.
> 
> With all my testing it was the settings within the bios causing the throttling when increasing the voltage and not a case of the card not liking the increase so it may be possible to be the same case for those having issues. I was lucky there were 3 manufacturer released bios files to work from, standard, factory OC and patched factory OC which ended with the patched OC version enabling voltage increase via web app whereas the same bios modified found in this post did not.
> 
> Also to those wanting to know about max power target, and what may be required, the highest ive hit is 143 with 1411 boost core and 1853 memory running new 3dmark every setting maxed on last test utilizing the full 2GB memory. Heaven 3 max target was 136.
> 
> On a side note for those experiencing large change in load temp after voltage increase I found reapplying some TIM to help.
> 
> I hope my findings are of some use, good luck.


ok so you think its the actual bios setting and i should try the original bios?? i found thee differnt bios versions for my 670 ftw i dont no if i should flash them
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?page=1&architecture=&manufacturer=EVGA&model=GTX+670&interface=&memSize=2048
and here is my current bios version


----------



## nemm

I would definitely try modding the voltage and upping the power target (if you want) only via web app on your original bios if you experience no throttling at low temperatures with original bios.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemm*
> 
> I would definitely try modding the voltage and upping the power target (if you want) only via web app on your original bios if you experience no throttling at low temperatures with original bios.


ive tried that on my current bios wich is my original bios and it didnt work. im wondering if i should try the other 3 bios i found for the 670FTW


----------



## KURIHUNT

Hi guys. If my nonTOP Asus 660ti oc well maybe I just use the TOP bios ?


----------



## nemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ive tried that on my current bios wich is my original bios and it didnt work. im wondering if i should try the other 3 bios i found for the 670FTW


Ah right sorry, missed that.

Well I see the bios version you have is the latest from evga also looking at your link the other 3 matching your card clocks are all different releases, 2 of which match the versions found on 1st page of this thread. Have you tried both of them already modified? If not I would begin by downloading the the 3 unmodified bios files only altering the voltage cap yourself, testing each one.


----------



## lilchronic

well i have them all downloaded and modded just waiting for a game to finish dowloading then ill start flashing them but im a lil sceptical about flashing these 3 different bios versions
should be ok right?


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quick question guys -

I have a pair of 670FTW's and 1 card boost a lot higher than the other. 1 of the cards (the better clocking one) maxes out at 1.175v in precision and the other card maxes at 1.12v. There is about a 60mhz difference in stable clocks on them which is a pain as it means if I sync the cards in precision I get instability a lot earlier in 1 card than the other.

Which bios would you guys suggest for me to flash onto both cards?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> 1 of the cards (the better clocking one) maxes out at 1.175v in precision and the other card maxes at 1.12v.


This sounds odd.. they shouldn't have volt differences, the 1.175v is stock.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been seeing a few posts recently with regards to throttling with increased volts so I thought I would share my findings to that may help.
> When I got my 670DC2 at launch I began tinkering with the OC and voltage increase via precision x the card did not want to know, nothing but throttling at any temp so I gave up with voltage since I reached the 1300+ stable which was enough for me.
> As time went on and more bios files became available with increased voltage I couldnt help myself try them. I began with the new DC2T official release with 1.175vcc which worked great with no throttling this time whereas I was before when software setting 1,175vcc netting a slightly higher OC. I began testing the relevant bios in this thread, negative gains as card began throttling at 60deg, even with 100% fan nothing stopped throttling.
> Reverting back to the DC2T bios modifying the voltage 1.212 and max power target 145% (225000) only via web app. After testing I managed OC boost of 1398 stable without throttling, max temp was 68deg. I also tried modifying the original DC2 bios backup to allow more voltage, no joy there, as the outcome was same as I experienced increasing voltage via software.
> 
> With all my testing it was the settings within the bios causing the throttling when increasing the voltage and not a case of the card not liking the increase so it may be possible to be the same case for those having issues. I was lucky there were 3 manufacturer released bios files to work from, standard, factory OC and patched factory OC which ended with the patched OC version enabling voltage increase via web app whereas the same bios modified found in this post did not.
> 
> Also to those wanting to know about max power target, and what may be required, the highest ive hit is 143 with 1411 boost core and 1853 memory running new 3dmark every setting maxed on last test utilizing the full 2GB memory. Heaven 3 max target was 136.
> 
> On a side note for those experiencing large change in load temp after voltage increase I found reapplying some TIM to help.
> 
> I hope my findings are of some use, good luck.


OMG! Golden chip! Congratulations!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KURIHUNT*
> 
> Hi guys. If my nonTOP Asus 660ti oc well maybe I just use the TOP bios ?


I don't think the TOP bios will give you much. You should be able to overclock the card to the same settings, if your GPU is capable of that overclock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Quick question guys -
> 
> I have a pair of 670FTW's and 1 card boost a lot higher than the other. 1 of the cards (the better clocking one) maxes out at 1.175v in precision and the other card maxes at 1.12v. There is about a 60mhz difference in stable clocks on them which is a pain as it means if I sync the cards in precision I get instability a lot earlier in 1 card than the other.
> 
> Which bios would you guys suggest for me to flash onto both cards?


That is very odd indeed. I would probably write to EVGA, and see if they have any ideas. There is a good chance, that they will aggree to RMA the card.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> OMG! Golden chip! Congratulations!
> I don't think the TOP bios will give you much. You should be able to overclock the card to the same settings, if your GPU is capable of that overclock.
> That is very odd indeed. I would probably write to EVGA, and see if they have any ideas. There is a good chance, that they will aggree to RMA the card.


Ill run a bench and post a screenshot of precision guys...


----------



## trippinonprozac

here is a screenshot after letting heaven run for around 10 mins.

as you can see, both cards are synced and running +100 core


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> here is a screenshot after letting heaven run for around 10 mins.
> 
> as you can see, both cards are synced and running +100 core


turn you power target up. i run mine @ max at all times.


----------



## lilchronic

100% power target with a lot of throttling on the gpu clock

145% power target


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> here is a screenshot after letting heaven run for around 10 mins.
> 
> as you can see, both cards are synced and running +100 core


You are throttled by the TDP. Max out the Power Target slider.


----------



## lilchronic

its weird because my card dosent ever hit 1.175v its always 1.162v


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> its weird because my card dosent ever hit 1.175v its always 1.162v


People have reported that before. Are you running an unlocked bios? That overclock is amazing for 1.162v!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> People have reported that before. Are you running an unlocked bios? That overclock is amazing for 1.162v!


no its stock bios


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> People have reported that before. Are you running an unlocked bios? That overclock is amazing for 1.162v!


With my stock BIOS, sometimes I hit 1162 after a heaven run and sometimes 1150 only. Is that normal?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> With my stock BIOS, sometimes I hit 1162 after a heaven run and sometimes 1150 only. Is that normal?


After or during a heaven run? When the GPU is not under full load, it will not run a its max voltage. Does the same happen when running an unlocked bios?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> After or during a heaven run? When the GPU is not under full load, it will not run a its max voltage. Does the same happen when running an unlocked bios?


During the heaven run. My GPUZ sensor graphs are actually set to record the Max value. Does this imply that sometimes my GPU isn't taxed exactly the same for different Heaven runs?

I haven't tried the unlocked BIOS yet.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> During the heaven run. My GPUZ sensor graphs are actually set to record the Max value. Does this imply that sometimes my GPU isn't taxed exactly the same for different Heaven runs?
> 
> I haven't tried the unlocked BIOS yet.


The card should be pushed to its maximum voltage during heaven (as long as your are running the settings maxed). It would be interesting to know what would happen on an unlocked bios, to see if the voltage still only boosts one level.


----------



## kev8792

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> its weird because my card dosent ever hit 1.175v its always 1.162v


Hi just wondering as im new to using that software, the little voltage window that pops out yours is set to max should mine be the same now if im using the unlocked bios ?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> The card should be pushed to its maximum voltage during heaven (as long as your are running the settings maxed). It would be interesting to know what would happen on an unlocked bios, to see if the voltage still only boosts one level.


Weird then for my case? Sometimes it does reach 1163 but sometimes only 1150. Don't get me wrong though, my voltages boost up to 1.175V which is expected. And yes the settings are all maxed out.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Weird then for my case? Sometimes it does reach 1163 but sometimes only 1150. Don't get me wrong though, my voltages boost up to 1.175V which is expected. And yes the settings are all maxed out.


Funny







Could you provide a a screenshot of both your overclock settings, and the hardware monitoring window, when it happens?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you provide a a screenshot of both your overclock settings, and the hardware monitoring window, when it happens?


I'll try that. But as I've said this is all running at stock BIOS meaning stock clocks









Here's a pic that I've taken last week during a Heaven run:



You can clearly see that my max boost is 1163. And now my max boost is only 1150 (I have to take a picture of this, to follow). It doesn't reach the TDP and my temps are as low as 46C. In both events, my max voltage is 1.175V.

What is causing this?

EDIT: I just flashed my vBIOS and it immediately boosted my clock to 1267.3. Running Heaven now and it seems to be pretty stable and is sitting at a cool 48C full load temp







Might push this further when I test it with real world games.

By the way, is Heaven 4.0 fine to use? No bugs or anything with this new version?


----------



## kevindd992002

Sorry double post.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try that. But as I've said this is all running at stock BIOS meaning stock clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic that I've taken last week during a Heaven run:
> 
> 
> 
> You can clearly see that my max boost is 1163. And now my max boost is only 1150 (I have to take a picture of this, to follow). It doesn't reach the TDP and my temps are as low as 46C. In both events, my max voltage is 1.175V.
> 
> What is causing this?
> 
> EDIT: I just flashed my vBIOS and it immediately boosted my clock to 1267.3. Running Heaven now and it seems to be pretty stable and is sitting at a cool 48C full load temp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might push this further when I test it with real world games.
> 
> By the way, is Heaven 4.0 fine to use? No bugs or anything with this new version?


That sure is weird :S As long as it doesen't ruin your overclock performance? I am still on Heaven 3.0, due to lazyness. I suppose 4.0 should do just fine? I am sure you wwould know, if there was any major issues with the new version


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> That sure is weird :S As long as it doesen't ruin your overclock performance? I am still on Heaven 3.0, due to lazyness. I suppose 4.0 should do just fine? I am sure you wwould know, if there was any major issues with the new version


It is. Before flashing my card I gave Heaven another run and it went to 1167 again, lol. But I don't think it has an effect to my OC performance since I saw that it boosts to 1267.3 (the default max boost clock of the stock vBIOS). Well, I don't really know but it seems to be more taxing than Heaven 3.0 because of my noticeable lower FPS when running it.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev8792*
> 
> Hi just wondering as im new to using that software, the little voltage window that pops out yours is set to max should mine be the same now if im using the unlocked bios ?


no it goes up by itself i just put it up all the way to seee if my voltage goes over 1.162v and it dosent


----------



## Iwas

Anyone know if it's possible to flash a stock FTW bios onto a Factory stock bios? They seem to have the same configurations just one has a higher stock clock.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> People have reported that before. Are you running an unlocked bios? That overclock is amazing for 1.162v!


at 100% target my top card uses 1.175v but the bottom is the same, 1.162 you are getting. This doest change, regardless of power target. The card that only hits 1.162v seems to get artifacts higher than about 1280mhz core too.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwas*
> 
> Anyone know if it's possible to flash a stock FTW bios onto a Factory stock bios? They seem to have the same configurations just one has a higher stock clock.


Factory stock? do you mean reference? It should not work, as the FTW is a 680 PCB. Generally cross-flashing a bios to a card it was not originally ment for is not a good idea. Most likely you will fail to boot afterwards. There should be no benefit from flashing a bios from another card either.


----------



## Iwas

So does that mean it would work with the SC possibly? As it is still the reference PCB?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> at 100% target my top card uses 1.175v but the bottom is the same, 1.162 you are getting. This doest change, regardless of power target. The card that only hits 1.162v seems to get artifacts higher than about 1280mhz core too.


Unfortunately i have no experience in Keplar SLI, but i do remember quite a few people having issues with one of their cards in SLI.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwas*
> 
> So does that mean it would work with the SC possibly? As it is still the reference PCB?


No. Do not flash a bios, not made for your care, there are NO advantages in doing so


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwas*
> 
> So does that mean it would work with the SC possibly? As it is still the reference PCB?


Ages ago now, I flashed the FTW vBIOS to my SC+ card and it worked, but I saw no reason/benefit to keep it. This doesn't of course guarantee anything today considering the vBIOS versions have changed and overall I don't really see the reason for it either - do what most here do, mod your own vBIOS to your values and see how you go (or ask someone to update it for you).

I know I'm just giving the advise given already..


----------



## Hoodz

With Kgb can you make your card boost over 1200mhz?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoodz*
> 
> With Kgb can you make your card boost over 1200mhz?


Yes you just change the boost clock to whatever you want.


----------



## Hoodz

What can i use to flash my gigabyte windforce firestorm does not work for me since i have installed windows 8. so far im +180 Core +700 Memory.


----------



## kev8792

use nvflash

General123 just wanted to say a big thanks for the unlocked BIOS the other day, its working just great


----------



## majnu

Been ages since I've posted here last. I used a Bios File for "Both" my (vF12) GTX670 Windforce which prevented the thermal throttling and gave a higher overclock.

My Bios has a:
Max Power Target of 125%
Voltage of 1213mV

I can get
1280 core clock + 80
1880 Mem clock +755
@1.2mV Stable

have there been any developments with bios' which have greater voltages or increase in power target for the F12 Gigabyte Windforce?

My cards are air cooled but never go above 50-65 except for a few games (Metro, far Cry 3, Hitman Absolution)

Thanks


----------



## Iwas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Ages ago now, I flashed the FTW vBIOS to my SC+ card and it worked, but I saw no reason/benefit to keep it. This doesn't of course guarantee anything today considering the vBIOS versions have changed and overall I don't really see the reason for it either - do what most here do, mod your own vBIOS to your values and see how you go (or ask someone to update it for you).
> 
> I know I'm just giving the advise given already..


Ah, ok then. Just slightly frustrated my card stock reference EVGA GTX 670 can't go over 1202mhz without crashing and it wouldn't get to that until General unlocked it for me to get to 1202mhz... I can't mod it any higher either =/ Slightly disappointed when everyone else is getting at least 1240 or higher.

Edit: Seems I'm Hardware capped at 1202mhz but was able to run through with +625 mem which finally broke 10k on 3dmark.


----------



## N2K12

First let me say thanks! good work! However, i have an error







"Hmm? Could not find max boost offsets" or something to that effect. Tried modding my bios, unlocking, etc. Power limit still @ 100% cant get the 1.185 core either







Please advise? Cheers,


----------



## lilchronic

well i think i came to a conclusion that my 670FTW throttles once my power target gets to high with the unlocked bios. i think that there arent enough transistors on the pcb to allow that much wattage and volts to run through it. i dont really no maybe im talking out of my ass but thats what i think


----------



## kevindd992002

What kind of BSOD error can we expect if during stability testing of our cards it crashes?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What kind of BSOD error can we expect if during stability testing of our cards it crashes?


display driver crash. but if you bsod then its your cpu is not stable


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> display driver crash. but if you bsod then its your cpu is not stable


Oh ok. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Hoodz

Ok so here is my issue i thought i would be smart and use my other drive that has windows 7 to flash the gpu and i did and it worked for windows 7 saying it was putting out the 1.2v but then i swapped back to windows 8 and the power limit stayed the same at the unlocked 200% how ever the voltage was locked however back to 1.17. ***The only reason i used windows 7 was because i could not get Firestorm to work with windows 8 does any one have any solutions***


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well i think i came to a conclusion that my 670FTW throttles once my power target gets to high with the unlocked bios. i think that there arent enough transistors on the pcb to allow that much wattage and volts to run through it. i dont really no maybe im talking out of my ass but thats what i think


Which speeds are your maximum stable overclock? What is the maximum power-target reading you see?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2K12*
> 
> First let me say thanks! good work! However, i have an error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hmm? Could not find max boost offsets" or something to that effect. Tried modding my bios, unlocking, etc. Power limit still @ 100% cant get the 1.185 core either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please advise? Cheers,


Which card? Could you please upload a copy of your BIOS?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoodz*
> 
> ***The only reason i used windows 7 was because i could not get Firestorm to work with windows 8 does any one have any solutions***


There should be any issues, works for me (and the GPU volts shouldn't change back with changing OS either...).

Anyhow, you can always just use the command line instead of the GUI.

_C:\Program Files (x86)\ZotacFireStorm\BIOSBK\nvflash.exe_


----------



## error-id10t

dup.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Which speeds are your maximum stable overclock? What is the maximum power-target reading you see?


with my stock bios its 1345/3606
with unlocked bios 1398/3606 and the highest ive seen the power target go was 139%


----------



## Hoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> There should be any issues, works for me (and the GPU volts shouldn't change back with changing OS either...).
> 
> Anyhow, you can always just use the command line instead of the GUI.
> 
> _C:\Program Files (x86)\ZotacFireStorm\BIOSBK\nvflash.exe_


Never mind that i sorted the issue out but for some reason its way different now i used to be able to run +180 on core and +700 on memory and now i can run a max of +150 but the boost clock is much higher now that it is unlocked to 1.2v. Before i was getting 1280mhz and with the volts up and on a lower clock at +150 it was getting like 1374mhz.


----------



## biffenl

Ok guys I have now flashed my already golden Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce3X.









1424MHz core and 7688MHz mem gave these scores:

New 3DMark Fire Strike:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/157536

Unigine Heaven 4.0:
http://imageshack.us/a/img339/5181/capture2vau.png
http://imageshack.us/a/img600/542/capturexox.png

Unigine Vally 1.0:
http://imageshack.us/a/img689/1882/capturepgo.png


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biffenl*
> 
> Ok guys I have now flashed my already golden Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce3X.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1424MHz core and 7688MHz mem gave these scores:
> 
> New 3DMark Fire Strike:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/157536
> 
> Unigine Heaven 4.0:
> http://imageshack.us/a/img339/5181/capture2vau.png
> http://imageshack.us/a/img600/542/capturexox.png
> 
> Unigine Vally 1.0:
> http://imageshack.us/a/img689/1882/capturepgo.png


What's the difference between Heaven and Valley?


----------



## biffenl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What's the difference between Heaven and Valley?


Its the just released Unigine Benchmark. Looks realy good I think.
http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/unigine_valley_benchmark_download.html


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biffenl*
> 
> Its the just released Unigine Benchmark. Looks realy good I think.
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/unigine_valley_benchmark_download.html


Thanks. So basically just a different scene benchmark from unigine but they use the same engine as heaven 4.0?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thanks. So basically just a different scene benchmark from unigine but they use the same engine as heaven 4.0?


Good question you should try it out. It is must nicer to look at and watch then heaven IMO.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biffenl*
> 
> Its the just released Unigine Benchmark. Looks realy good I think.
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/unigine_valley_benchmark_download.html


i like this benchmark alot its nice . i was so in to watching it that i forgot to run it as a bench mark


----------



## lilchronic

i wish my boost clock was 1424mhz lol


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Is there a way to unlock/disable the 70C temp throttle yet with a modded BIOS?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Is there a way to unlock/disable the 70C temp throttle yet with a modded BIOS?


who knows my card throttles at 55c with unlocked bios power target maxed out and all.







. but i think some one might be able to help u out . all cards work differently from others so you ll have to see


----------



## trippinonprozac

I flashed my 670 ftws last night with success to the front page ftw bios with 200% power target. Squeezed a bit more performance out of them so far but one of my cards is just a terrible overclocker. Still cant get past around 1270mhz core on one card without artifacts on 3dmark. Good news is they both hit 1.21v.

Ill report back once I find the max stable speeds.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> who knows my card throttles at 55c with unlocked bios power target maxed out and all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . but i think some one might be able to help u out . all cards work differently from others so you ll have to see


The throttling is probably due to such low temps. People have experienced similar problems going from air to water cooling.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1361039/evga-gtx-680-4gb-boost


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> The throttling is probably due to such low temps. People have experienced similar problems going from air to water cooling.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1361039/evga-gtx-680-4gb-boost


Oh that'sweird. I did change to water cooling and never had this problem.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> The throttling is probably due to such low temps. People have experienced similar problems going from air to water cooling.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1361039/evga-gtx-680-4gb-boost


im on air its just a lil cold out
it seems when my power target gets to high like 135%+ with even at low temps around 55c it throttles


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> im on air its just a lil cold out
> it seems when my power target gets to high like 135%+ with even at low temps around 55c it throttles


i think that its already pushing max wattage and power it can on stock bios that when i unlock it, its too much power for the board to handle so it throtttles? thats all i can think of


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> im on air its just a lil cold out
> it seems when my power target gets to high like 135%+ with even at low temps around 55c it throttles


Try and heat up the area or stress the card with like 30% fan speed and see what happens when it gets in the upper 60's/70's.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Try and heat up the area or stress the card with like 30% fan speed and see what happens when it gets in the upper 60's/70's.


it started to throttle but only went down 13mhz @ 80c. with unlocked bios it somtimes throttles all the way down to stcock clock 1058 , 1150 ,1202 , really all over the place like my power taget is not high enough. and ive even used the 200% modded bios


----------



## mironccr345

Can you mod my BIOS so I can have unlocked power?


----------



## derfer

I installed new coolers and reunlocked my cards and am noticing odd behavior. Now the cards boost in perfect step with each other (yay), but they don't go much past 1175, and it's the voltages that are moving around instead of clock speeds. The first card goes down to 1162 from 1175 and the second goes down to 1175 from 1187. All I can think is maybe me capping the max turbo to 1176 some how screwed up the voltage tables? Because last time I unlocked the cards they def. went up to 1.21v and it was with the same version of kgb using the default voltage unlock.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> I installed new coolers and reunlocked my cards and am noticing odd behavior. Now the cards boost in perfect step with each other (yay), but they don't go much past 1175, and it's the voltages that are moving around instead of clock speeds. The first card goes down to 1162 from 1175 and the second goes down to 1175 from 1187. All I can think is maybe me capping the max turbo to 1176 some how screwed up the voltage tables? Because last time I unlocked the cards they def. went up to 1.21v and it was with the same version of kgb using the default voltage unlock.


Did you use watercooling? How much temp decrease did you notice? I also notice a 13MHz decrease when I went from air cooling to water cooling.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh that'sweird. I did change to water cooling and never had this problem.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Did you use watercooling? How much temp decrease did you notice? I also notice a 13MHz decrease when I went from air cooling to water cooling.


?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> ?


Sorry about the contradicting statements but upon further analysis I think my problem before (we were discussing about it remember?) was also the same as what's happening with these people now. Here's a link to an interesting discussion about it: www.overclock.net/t/1361039/evga-gtx-680-4gb-boost


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Can you mod my BIOS so I can have unlocked power?


Anyone? I know I'm a little late in the game. But I just tried to flash my BIOS using the SC and the FTW BIOS, and it was a no go. My power target is caped at 138. My card can get to 1300 on the core, but not stable. Thinking if I can raise the voltage, I can get it stable. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Anyone? I know I'm a little late in the game. But I just tried to flash my BIOS using the SC and the FTW BIOS, and it was a no go. My power target is caped at 138. My card can get to 13000 on the core, but not stable. Thinking if I can raise the voltage, I can get it stable. Any help would be much appreciated.


Yes I can just dump it, put it in a .zip and attach it to your post.


----------



## derfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Did you use watercooling? How much temp decrease did you notice? I also notice a 13MHz decrease when I went from air cooling to water cooling.


Those were voltages not clock speeds I was listing, but before I unlocked and took off my custom fan curve I was getting heavy downclocking on the bottom card. This is with a twin turbo II, my core speed got down to 49c under load with the fans at 80% which made the core drop 2 notches. With no fan profile and the extra heat from the overclock neither card downclocks now. My issue currently is why is the voltage not going up to 1.21v like it did last time I unlocked? The highest voltage I see now is 1.187 and that's only on the bottom card and it's only a peak thing.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Yes I can just dump it, put it in a .zip and attach it to your post.


Thanks!

GK104.zip 24k .zip file


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> GK104.zip 24k .zip file


How did you dump that? Something is wrong with it, please re dump through GPUz or Nvflash.


----------



## skyline_king88

is this the only way to get unlocked voltage on the gtx 660 ti casue i have voltage unlock in msi and can move the slider but it does not change anything?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> How did you dump that? Something is wrong with it, please re dump through GPUz or Nvflash.


Hmmm, I used GPUz. But here's one using NvFlash.

backup.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyline_king88*
> 
> is this the only way to get unlocked voltage on the gtx 660 ti casue i have voltage unlock in msi and can move the slider but it does not change anything?


Yes, nVidia locked down the voltages completely on all their GK104 cards, with only a couple of exceptions. Sadly the MSI 660Ti is not one of them (670 PE and 680 Lightning are software overvoltable)


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Hmmm, I used GPUz. But here's one using NvFlash.
> 
> backup.zip 57k .zip file


There you go

mironccr345.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## skyline_king88

if i give you bios could you unlock it i have the evga gtx 660ti sc and maybe 100% fan speed and is it hard to flash bios on this card i have another so if i can do it in windows that would be great and i bought card used so i have no warrenty.


----------



## kevindd992002

Is there a way to keep your target at 150% (after unlocking to 150% with KGB) without using software?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is there a way to keep your target at 150% (after unlocking to 150% with KGB) without using software?


No.


----------



## error-id10t

Well you could.. but the tools don't allow this at the moment at least (AFAIK). I'm sure you remember, before the tools you edited the HEX values and you could change what value represented 100% etc, so 173W at 100% and ~200W at 116% etc (you could just put 100% = 200W), that way there was no need to use software.


----------



## kevindd992002

Exactly. I hope CrazyNutz will have the time to allow this mod including the changing of Offset through HEX editing.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Exactly. I hope CrazyNutz will have the time to allow this mod including the changing of Offset through HEX editing.


Upload your BIOS, and i will do it for you.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Upload your BIOS, and i will do it for you.


I will upload it later. What software will you be using for this?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I will upload it later. What software will you be using for this?


Notepad++ and the Hex Editor plugin, and KGB to read offsets (saves me from looking them up myself) and fixing the checksum afterwards.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Notepad++ and the Hex Editor plugin, and KGB to read offsets (saves me from looking them up myself) and fixing the checksum afterwards.


Hmmm, can you teach me how so that I can do it myself?


----------



## nemm

Found this little tool which may help some people with bios files.
It is NOT my creation and take NO responsibility but I have used it for editing my bios files accordingly with no problems,



KeplerBiosTweaker.zip 93k .zip file


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Hmmm, can you teach me how so that I can do it myself?


You are in for a long one









As you may already know, KGB is an awesome application, saves a lot of time! First open up KGB, and run it on the BIOS, you want to modify (eg. "kgb 1.rom") We are looking for two specific values, the "BIOS start" value (almost always 0400), and the "power offset" value:



In this case the values are:

Code:



Code:


BIOS start:   0400
Power Offset: 7c6a
SUM:          806a

Open up your hex-editor of choice (this time, i chose XVI, since Notepad++ is broken atm), and go to this address (Address->Goto... (Ctrl+G)). Make sure you are using a hexidecimal address, and type in the sum of the above values (806a):



This will bring you to the place in the ROM, that contains the values for the Power Target, the 100% power target is highlighted in red, and the max power target in blue:



A little conversion here. All values are written in reverse, meaning 98 ab 02 00 is equal to 0x0002ab98, converted to decimal numbers this would be 175000 (175watt). In this case, we wanted to change this value to 150%; 0x0002ab98*1.5=0x00040164. Re-writing this, we get 64 01 04 00. Replacing both the default power target (red value) and the max power target (blue value) with this, we would eliminate the need to set the power target in software. Do this, and save the file:



At this point, we return to KGB, to update the checksum, and verify our values, by executing the following commands:

Code:



Code:


> kgb 2.rom fix_checksum
> kgb 2.rom

I the get the following output, notice the changed values (values to verify highlighted in red, commands highlighted in blue):



(i think i deserve a rep for this one.....)
Once again, thanks to CrazyNutz for making our lives easy!


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You are in for a long one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you may already know, KGB is an awesome application, saves a lot of time! First open up KGB, and run it on the BIOS, you want to modify (eg. "kgb 1.rom") We are looking for two specific values, the "BIOS start" value (almost always 0400), and the "power offset" value:
> 
> 
> 
> In this case the values are:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> BIOS start:   0400
> Power Offset: 7c6a
> SUM:          806a
> 
> Open up your hex-editor of choice (this time, i chose XVI, since Notepad++ is broken atm), and go to this address (Address->Goto... (Ctrl+G)). Make sure you are using a hexidecimal address, and type in the sum of the above values (806a):
> 
> 
> 
> This will bring you to the place in the ROM, that contains the values for the Power Target, the 100% power target is highlighted in red, and the max power target in blue:
> 
> 
> 
> A little conversion here. All values are written in reverse, meaning 98 ab 02 00 is equal to 0x0002ab98, converted to decimal numbers this would be 175000 (175watt). In this case, we wanted to change this value to 150%; 0x0002ab98*1.5=0x00040164. Re-writing this, we get 64 01 04 00. Replacing both the default power target (red value) and the max power target (blue value) with this, we would eliminate the need to set the power target in software. Do this, and save the file:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, we return to KGB, to update the checksum, and verify our values, by executing the following commands:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> > kgb 2.rom fix_checksum
> > kgb 2.rom
> 
> I the get the following output, notice the changed values (values to verify highlighted in red, commands highlighted in blue):
> 
> 
> 
> (i think i deserve a rep for this one.....)
> Once again, thanks to CrazyNutz for making our lives easy!


Interesting, but why do it like this? You can just change the values in the .txt file and be done with it.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Interesting, but why do it like this? You can just change the values in the .txt file and be done with it.


kevindd requested this, to modify the stock power target (100% target) so he didn't need to do it from software.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> There you go
> 
> mironccr345.zip 57k .zip file


Thanks! It unlock it up to 150 Power Target, but wasn't stable when I ran 3D mark11, even on stock clocks. Restarted and it wasn't working correctly, so I had to install the original BIOS. Hmmm, I followed the directions? Maybe I'm doing something wrong?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Thanks! It unlock it up to 150 Power Target, but wasn't stable when I ran 3D mark11, even on stock clocks. Restarted and it wasn't working correctly, so I had to install the original BIOS. Hmmm, I followed the directions? Maybe I'm doing something wrong?


The bios is fine, stock clock of 1215. Maybe it is to high for you?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> You are in for a long one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you may already know, KGB is an awesome application, saves a lot of time! First open up KGB, and run it on the BIOS, you want to modify (eg. "kgb 1.rom") We are looking for two specific values, the "BIOS start" value (almost always 0400), and the "power offset" value:
> 
> 
> 
> In this case the values are:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> BIOS start:   0400
> Power Offset: 7c6a
> SUM:          806a
> 
> Open up your hex-editor of choice (this time, i chose XVI, since Notepad++ is broken atm), and go to this address (Address->Goto... (Ctrl+G)). Make sure you are using a hexidecimal address, and type in the sum of the above values (806a):
> 
> 
> 
> This will bring you to the place in the ROM, that contains the values for the Power Target, the 100% power target is highlighted in red, and the max power target in blue:
> 
> 
> 
> A little conversion here. All values are written in reverse, meaning 98 ab 02 00 is equal to 0x0002ab98, converted to decimal numbers this would be 175000 (175watt). In this case, we wanted to change this value to 150%; 0x0002ab98*1.5=0x00040164. Re-writing this, we get 64 01 04 00. Replacing both the default power target (red value) and the max power target (blue value) with this, we would eliminate the need to set the power target in software. Do this, and save the file:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, we return to KGB, to update the checksum, and verify our values, by executing the following commands:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> > kgb 2.rom fix_checksum
> > kgb 2.rom
> 
> I the get the following output, notice the changed values (values to verify highlighted in red, commands highlighted in blue):
> 
> 
> 
> (i think i deserve a rep for this one.....)
> Once again, thanks to CrazyNutz for making our lives easy!


You do deserve a rep on that one! Have you personally tried using this method already with your card?

Can you also do this for modifying the Boost clock? I guess not because we don't know the HEX offset for that parameter, right?

Also, what does fix Checksum do? I know that when you save the file you destroy the original checksum. So how would kgb know how to "fix" the checksum?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> No.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Interesting, but why do it like this? You can just change the values in the .txt file and be done with it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> kevindd requested this, to modify the stock power target (100% target) so he didn't need to do it from software.


Exactly. I hope you were following what I requested because you were even the first one to reply when I asked if there is a way to keep the power target at 150% by not using any software. You simply answer no but apparently there is a way as explained above.


----------



## derfer

To anyone who can't get the same voltage levels as they did before on the 313 drivers I've figured out the fix. Uncomment 1212500 in kgb's config, then use Precision X to set the voltage to 1212. That will not only get you the voltage levels you had before 313 but it will also stop voltage fluctuations. My cards are now finally tamed, no throttling of core speeds or voltages. The only downside is needing precision and if they ever change it back in the driver you'll have to reflash to 1187.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> To anyone who can't get the same voltage levels as they did before on the 313 drivers I've figured out the fix. Uncomment 1212500 in kgb's config, then use Precision X to set the voltage to 1212. That will not only get you the voltage levels you had before 313 but it will also stop voltage fluctuations. My cards are now finally tamed, no throttling of core speeds or voltages. The only downside is needing precision and if they ever change it back in the driver you'll have to reflash to 1187.


Meaning you're not letting the card downvolt when the extra voltage isn't needed?


----------



## derfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Meaning you're not letting the card downvolt when the extra voltage isn't needed?


No, that's not how it works with precision x. It will downvolt you're just setting the max boost volt and you can only slide that up to 1212 if thats what you set your unlocked bios to. So it's different than before where you'd never want to flash a voltage higher than 1187.


----------



## trippinonprozac

What would you guys say is the best bios to flash to? I have a pair of 670 FTWs and have flashed to the FTW bios on the front page that has a max core V of 1.21v. Seems to be pretty good but was wondering if there is a better bios for watercooled cards?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> No, that's not how it works with precision x. It will downvolt you're just setting the max boost volt and you can only slide that up to 1212 if thats what you set your unlocked bios to. So it's different than before where you'd never want to flash a voltage higher than 1187.


So when you flash your BIOS to 1187, you can only set the voltage slider to 1187 in Precision? If you set the BIOS to 1212, then what would be the purpose of maxing out the Precision slider to 1212 also?


----------



## derfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So when you flash your BIOS to 1187, you can only set the voltage slider to 1187 in Precision? If you set the BIOS to 1212, then what would be the purpose of maxing out the Precision slider to 1212 also?


Yep.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> Yep.


What's your answer to the 2nd question though?


----------



## derfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What's your answer to the 2nd question though?


I assumed you made a typo, because as it's written it seemed like an improbable question. The point of unlocking it to 1212 in the bios is the same as unlocking it to 1187 in the bios, so you can apply that voltage in precision.


----------



## lilchronic

can some 1 mod this to 300% power target it seems that the 200% pt throttles less than the 150%/145% power target so i just want to try 300% to see if i reall y need it

670FTWCmod200%.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> can some 1 mod this to 300% power target it seems that the 200% pt throttles less than the 150%/145% power target so i just want to try 300% to see if i reall y need it
> 
> 670FTWCmod200%.zip 57k .zip file


That would make no sense, that is more then a 680 Lightning needs, you probably do not even get close 200%, even 150%.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> That would make no sense, that is more then a 680 Lightning needs, you probably do not even get close 200%, even 150%.


well with 150% i saw in farcry 3 go up to 137% power target with 200% it went up to 141%. i thought maybe it would stop my throttling with 300%


----------



## error-id10t

Well you're clocking in at ~218W when you're reaching power target of 141%. You're not being restricted by the power limit set at 200% (310W), you can use either KGB or check the HEX values yourself - even the 3rd power target (actual card target) not discussed often is set to 250W so I can't see these being a problem..


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> I assumed you made a typo, because as it's written it seemed like an improbable question. The point of unlocking it to 1212 in the bios is the same as unlocking it to 1187 in the bios, so you can apply that voltage in precision.


Huh? When you unlock your vBIOS to 1.212, you don't need Precision for it to reach 1.212V under load. My thought is that won't Precision be redundant when you already unlock your card to 1.212V?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Well you're clocking in at ~218W when you're reaching power target of 141%. You're not being restricted by the power limit set at 200% (310W), you can use either KGB or check the HEX values yourself - even the 3rd power target (actual card target) not discussed often is set to 250W so I can't see these being a problem..


What is that 3rd power target?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> You do deserve a rep on that one! Have you personally tried using this method already with your card?
> 
> Can you also do this for modifying the Boost clock? I guess not because we don't know the HEX offset for that parameter, right?
> 
> Also, what does fix Checksum do? I know that when you save the file you destroy the original checksum. So how would kgb know how to "fix" the checksum?


I did try it, way back. Works perfectly well







. There is an offset for the "max boost clock", if that is what you are looking for. Just keep in mind, that these values are difficult to compute (it can be done, i did it myself, but realized it was too much work), and makes very little sense, KGB is best at modifying this value.

The checksum is a 1 byte value, that is computed from the rest of the BIOS. Any little change to the BIOS, and this value will be different. When comparing the BIOS to the checksum, you can see whether there is a mistake in the BIOS (making the BIOS invalid). I have yet to experience anyone with issues caused by a wrong checksum, but correcting it can never hurt







. Try running "kgb 1.rom" before you fix the checksum, and watch the nice big error on your screen.

(also, use the "spoiler" when quoting such big a reply)


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What is that 3rd power target?


That power target I listed. I don't know if they have real names(?).

On the vBIOS that lilchronic posted, it's set to 250W and is more than likely the default for 670 FTW anyhow (I'd have to check but that's not important, the point was that even that value was more than he saw in power-usage and couldn't be restricting him).

So if you use the good guide iRandomize provided then you can find all 3 of these values near each other.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Well you're clocking in at ~218W when you're reaching power target of 141%. You're not being restricted by the power limit set at 200% (310W), you can use either KGB or check the HEX values yourself - even the 3rd power target (actual card target) not discussed often is set to 250W so I can't see these being a problem..


then i dont get it. what causes the throttling


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> then i dont get it. what causes the throttling


The card won't/can't draw more than that. Everybody gets this. 75watt through the socket, and 75watt through each PCI-e connector equals 225watt. The card is limited to this (although it might be able to draw more, than is specified by the PCI-e standard, the card is made not too).


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> I did try it, way back. Works perfectly well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . There is an offset for the "max boost clock", if that is what you are looking for. Just keep in mind, that these values are difficult to compute (it can be done, i did it myself, but realized it was too much work), and makes very little sense, KGB is best at modifying this value.
> 
> The checksum is a 1 byte value, that is computed from the rest of the BIOS. Any little change to the BIOS, and this value will be different. When comparing the BIOS to the checksum, you can see whether there is a mistake in the BIOS (making the BIOS invalid). I have yet to experience anyone with issues caused by a wrong checksum, but correcting it can never hurt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Try running "kgb 1.rom" before you fix the checksum, and watch the nice big error on your screen.
> 
> (also, use the "spoiler" when quoting such big a reply)


Great! Why aren't you using it now?







Well the max boost clock is already adjustable in KGB so need for HEX editing that. I am actually after the Boost Clock adjustment in Precision (which is the offset, in MHz, from the Boost Clock), do you know how to HEX edit that? Which values are difficult to compute?

Thanks for the explanation of checksum. AFAIK, when the checksum is wrong nvflash won't allow you to flash it to your card, right?

I really wanted to use spoiler when I was quoting your wall of text but I don't know how to do it?

Regarding the 3rd power target mentioned by error-id10t do you know about it? Also, in the guide you made how do you determine that the first set (highlighted in red) of HEX values are for the default power target and the second set (highlighted in blue) are for the max power target?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> That power target I listed. I don't know if they have real names(?).
> 
> On the vBIOS that lilchronic posted, it's set to 250W and is more than likely the default for 670 FTW anyhow (I'd have to check but that's not important, the point was that even that value was more than he saw in power-usage and couldn't be restricting him).
> 
> So if you use the good guide iRandomize provided then you can find all 3 of these values near each other.


I still don't get. So there is a default power target, max power target, and what is the 3rd power target? In my stock vBIOS, my default power target is 200W, my max power target is 224W (112%), and what is my 3rd power target then?

Regarding lilchronic's vBIOS, what is the explanation why when his max power target is set to 150% he gets up to 137% power usage in FC3 but when he modifies his max power target to 200% he gets 141%? Or are those power fluctuations only?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Or are those power fluctuations only?





Spoiler: I would tend to say this, yes



you have a PM. BTW spoiler if you're still looking for is the 11th icon/tab from right. Where the Bold, Italics etc is.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Great! Why aren't you using it now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the max boost clock is already adjustable in KGB so need for HEX editing that. I am actually after the Boost Clock adjustment in Precision (which is the offset, in MHz, from the Boost Clock), do you know how to HEX edit that? Which values are difficult to compute?
> 
> Thanks for the explanation of checksum. AFAIK, when the checksum is wrong nvflash won't allow you to flash it to your card, right?
> 
> I really wanted to use spoiler when I was quoting your wall of text but I don't know how to do it?
> 
> Regarding the 3rd power target mentioned by error-id10t do you know about it? Also, in the guide you made how do you determine that the first set (highlighted in red) of HEX values are for the default power target and the second set (highlighted in blue) are for the max power target?
> I still don't get. So there is a default power target, max power target, and what is the 3rd power target? In my stock vBIOS, my default power target is 200W, my max power target is 224W (112%), and what is my 3rd power target then?
> 
> Regarding lilchronic's vBIOS, what is the explanation why when his max power target is set to 150% he gets up to 137% power usage in FC3 but when he modifies his max power target to 200% he gets 141%? Or are those power fluctuations only?


I do not know the offset values of the boost clock, take a look at this, it might have all the features you need.

You might not be able to flash a BIOS with an incorrect checksum. I never tried, i always just update the checksum, as it is next to 0 work....

I believe the "card power target" or "3rd power target" is placed right before the two power targets i highlighted. It will almost always be a bit above the actual physical limit of the card (eg. 250watt is 25watt more than 225watt). I don't know if it acts as sort of a "fail safe" or what the purpose of this power target is, error-id10t might know more about this. In the case before, it was not nessesary to alter this value, to achieve a 150% power target.

lilchronic's case is most likely caused by fluctations. He is not at all limited by the software power limits. Software readings are NOT ACCURATE, they are averages of very many fluctations each second.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I would tend to say this, yes
> 
> 
> 
> you have a PM. BTW spoiler if you're still looking for is the 11th icon/tab from right. Where the Bold, Italics etc is.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Thank you for this.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> I do not know the offset values of the boost clock, take a look at this, it might have all the features you need.
> 
> You might not be able to flash a BIOS with an incorrect checksum. I never tried, i always just update the checksum, as it is next to 0 work....
> 
> I believe the "card power target" or "3rd power target" is placed right before the two power targets i highlighted. It will almost always be a bit above the actual physical limit of the card (eg. 250watt is 25watt more than 225watt). I don't know if it acts as sort of a "fail safe" or what the purpose of this power target is, error-id10t might know more about this. In the case before, it was not nessesary to alter this value, to achieve a 150% power target.
> 
> lilchronic's case is most likely caused by fluctations. He is not at all limited by the software power limits. Software readings are NOT ACCURATE, they are averages of very many fluctations each second.


That's interesting but it seems to be a buggy program. The only thing I'm looking for right now is how to modify hex values for boost clock and memory clock.

In the guide you made how do you determine that the first set (highlighted in red) of HEX values are for the default power target and the second set (highlighted in blue) are for the max power target?

For my card, the default power target is 200W, the max power target is 225W (112%), then as discussed in PM with error-id10t there are two other power values right before those two. They are 250W and 270W. I changed my default power target and max power target to 300W by using your guide and the two "other" power target values are left at 250W and 270W. I don't know what the implication of that is?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for this.
> 
> 
> That's interesting but it seems to be a buggy program. The only thing I'm looking for right now is how to modify hex values for boost clock and memory clock.
> 
> In the guide you made how do you determine that the first set (highlighted in red) of HEX values are for the default power target and the second set (highlighted in blue) are for the max power target?
> 
> For my card, the default power target is 200W, the max power target is 225W (112%), then as discussed in PM with error-id10t there are two other power values right before those two. They are 250W and 270W. I changed my default power target and max power target to 300W by using your guide and the two "other" power target values are left at 250W and 270W. I don't know what the implication of that is?


I'm quite busy with my studies atm, I will take a closer look if i get the time (i wont promise anything).

Red is default, and blue is max power target, as specified in the post.

Neither do i, but it is very unlikely to be much of an issue. I don't believe you will be hit by those limits anyways. I didn't even know there were two :S though there was only one :S


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> I'm quite busy with my studies atm, I will take a closer look if i get the time (i wont promise anything).
> 
> Red is default, and blue is max power target, as specified in the post.
> 
> Neither do i, but it is very unlikely to be much of an issue. I don't believe you will be hit by those limits anyways. I didn't even know there were two :S though there was only one :S


Thanks.

Uhmm, I meant how did you know that the red is the default and the blue is the max? What was your basis?

Lol. Looking at the Kepler BIOS editor you've linked to, there are also four power target values. The two unfamiliar ones are Power Limit Lo and Power Limit Hi.

EDIT: Oh and btw, why is it that KGB and V3DT says that the vBIOS I'm using now has fan range set from 20% to 100% as specified by the min and max values. But in Precision, the lowest I could set it to is 25%?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Uhmm, I meant how did you know that the red is the default and the blue is the max? What was your basis?
> 
> Lol. Looking at the Kepler BIOS editor you've linked to, there are also four power target values. The two unfamiliar ones are Power Limit Lo and Power Limit Hi.
> 
> EDIT: Oh and btw, why is it that KGB and V3DT says that the vBIOS I'm using now has fan range set from 20% to 100% as specified by the min and max values. But in Precision, the lowest I could set it to is 25%?


Well, that is pretty easy, they are always like that. Also, the max tends to be higher than the default









Yep, that application has a few more settings. It does seem sort of ghetto though :S I haven't found to much feedback on it, so i would be careful









I don't know, i have the same problem with my 670 PE. The range is from 10-100, but the lowest value i can set is 20. I don't know if it is because of the fan being unable to spin any slower.


----------



## iRandomize

Why does it keep double-posting?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Well, that is pretty easy, they are always like that. Also, the max tends to be higher than the default
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that application has a few more settings. It does seem sort of ghetto though :S I haven't found to much feedback on it, so i would be careful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, i have the same problem with my 670 PE. The range is from 10-100, but the lowest value i can set is 20. I don't know if it is because of the fan being unable to spin any slower.


Ok









Yeah, I've tried using it and it even modifies the original checksum. I think it also reads/writes the fan settings incorrectly. KGB/V3DT detects my fan range to be 20% to 100% but Kepler BIOS Editor detects it as 30% to 100%. I think it uses a different fan range offset to that of what KGB/V3DT is using. Or maybe the fan range of the Kepler BIOS Editor is the correct value because we are having problems in editing the fan range in KGB?

Have you tried increasing the min fang range higher than 20% though? Was it evident in Precision?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Why does it keep double-posting?


Are you using Mobile OCN? If so, it happens a lot!


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've tried using it and it even modifies the original checksum. I think it also reads/writes the fan settings incorrectly. KGB/V3DT detects my fan range to be 20% to 100% but Kepler BIOS Editor detects it as 30% to 100%. I think it uses a different fan range offset to that of what KGB/V3DT is using. Or maybe the fan range of the Kepler BIOS Editor is the correct value because we are having problems in editing the fan range in KGB?
> 
> Have you tried increasing the min fang range higher than 20% though? Was it evident in Precision?
> Are you using Mobile OCN? If so, it happens a lot!


I didn't really look into the fan thing, as 20% is inaudible. I was not using Mobile, i stopped using the mobile version after the third double-post in a row


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> I didn't really look into the fan thing, as 20% is inaudible. I was not using Mobile, i stopped using the mobile version after the third double-post in a row


Hmm, I hope these vBIOS editing softwares get mature soon.

Lol, I feel you.


----------



## iRandomize

With enough modifications, i suppose you could actually completely avoid using software for overclocking?


----------



## Ryzkowz

Hello,

Can I Have a modded bios for à Point of View / TGT 670 GTX (ref: TGT-670-A2-2-C-D) please ?

The card => This Card

Thanks dudes


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> With enough modifications, i suppose you could actually completely avoid using software for overclocking?


I haven't found MEM and haven't seen others post it, do you know where this is?


----------



## skyline_king88

can anyone unlock gtx 660ti sc voltage for me would love to push card that much farther


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I haven't found MEM and haven't seen others post it, do you know where this is?


I do not :S, hence the "suppose"









What about the fan settings? Does anyone know where those are stored? (not the min/max, but the profiles)


----------



## N2K12

sorry for the delay, been busy, card is a galaxy geforce 660 (non ti)


----------



## derfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Huh? When you unlock your vBIOS to 1.212, you don't need Precision for it to reach 1.212V under load. My thought is that won't Precision be redundant when you already unlock your card to 1.212V?
> What is that 3rd power target?


You must not have read my first post. This is all about how things work post 313 drivers. You need both precision and an unlocked bios or else it won't boost past 1175 anymore regardless of the bios. Some people even can't get past 1162 (long term anyways) now due to the drivers, without precision at least.


----------



## N2K12

GK106.zip 57k .zip file








Please help me unlock this bios







I am running windows 8 x64 btw. Cheers! Pm me plz with any info or help , take care


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I haven't found MEM and haven't seen others post it, do you know where this is?


Update; i do indeed, but for my card only :S For now i will get to sleep, and tomorrow i will dig a little deeper


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> You must not have read my first post. This is all about how things work post 313 drivers. You need both precision and an unlocked bios or else it won't boost past 1175 anymore regardless of the bios. Some people even can't get past 1162 (long term anyways) now due to the drivers, without precision at least.


I've got to admit, I haven't ran into this problem though I've read about it. This is both with any 313 or the newer 314 drivers - even with AB turned off, the volts will boost to where I want them to according to GPU-z. I don't use Precision because, well, it doesn't make sense and I don't need k-boost.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Update; i do indeed, but for my card only :S For now i will get to sleep, and tomorrow i will dig a little deeper


Cool thanks, last time I tried I got a headache trying to find hex values that might match MEM decimal values so had to give up lol.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> With enough modifications, i suppose you could actually completely avoid using software for overclocking?


What does this picture signify?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> You must not have read my first post. This is all about how things work post 313 drivers. You need both precision and an unlocked bios or else it won't boost past 1175 anymore regardless of the bios. Some people even can't get past 1162 (long term anyways) now due to the drivers, without precision at least.


Oh, that explains it. Yeah, I might've overlooked that information in your first post. Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Update; i do indeed, but for my card only :S For now i will get to sleep, and tomorrow i will dig a little deeper


Hmmm, interesting. Did you do manual search for your card?

Is it normal for the checksum to change (after editing with KGB or HEX) from the original checksum of the stock BIOS?


----------



## irfanrafeeq88

Hey @General123 or any OCN member

Can anyone mod my bios. I need to be able to use the full 1.21 volts on my card. Just because I could mod the bios posted by General123, I ordered an AC Twin Turbo II two days ago and to my surprise, I get to know that I cant use more than 1.150 volts on my stock bios. I need a way to be able to use the 1.2 volts on my card. Can someone help modding this. Attached is the stock bios of my card.

Zotac GTX 670.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Cool thanks, last time I tried I got a headache trying to find hex values that might match MEM decimal values so had to give up lol.


Could you please try running my application on your bios?, it *should* show the memory offset as well as values, however, the AOB's i search for seem to be some table of values, that i fear may change from card to card. It would be lovely if you could help out finding a proper AOB to search for









kepler.zip 14k .zip file

(run the application from the same folder as your bios, and input the name of the bios, eg. GK104.rom)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is it normal for the checksum to change (after editing with KGB or HEX) from the original checksum of the stock BIOS?


The checksum changes whenever you edit anything in the BIOS - the checksum is there to verify that there are no errors in the BIOS


----------



## lilchronic

i dont get it , i hate this throttling


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i dont get it , i hate this throttling


There is no more power for your card to draw. There is (as far as i know) no way you can avoid this.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> There is no more power for your card to draw. There is (as far as i know) no way you can avoid this.


----------



## lilchronic




----------



## lilchronic

maybe i got a card like one of these with less capacitors and that maybe the problem?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1339811/evga-gtx-670-ftw-2gb


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> maybe i got a card like one of these with less capacitors and that maybe the problem?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1339811/evga-gtx-670-ftw-2gb


Nope, you are limited by the physical aspect of only having 75+75+75watt available, and the card only being build for using that amount of wattage.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> kepler.zip 14k .zip file
> 
> (run the application from the same folder as your bios, and input the name of the bios, eg. GK104.rom)


It seems to work as intended and finds both the memory value and provides an offset. But here's where I run into a problem, I can't actually find this? When I go looking, the place I get to holds nothing resembling this value..

_Memory offset: 6ec6
Memory speed: 3004
Memory speed: 3004_

Do you have a screenshot of what yours looks like, maybe I'm doing this wrong somehow?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> It seems to work as intended and finds both the memory value and provides an offset. But here's where I run into a problem, I can't actually find this? When I go looking, the place I get to holds nothing resembling this value..
> 
> _Memory offset: 6ec6
> Memory speed: 3004
> Memory speed: 3004_
> 
> Do you have a screenshot of what yours looks like, maybe I'm doing this wrong somehow?


The offset are fixed addresses (hence not offsets, and the output is wrong), i removed the -0x400 to make it a little easier, forgot to add it back.

The value read in the bios is 0x4BBC (BC 4B), subtracting 0x4000, we get 0x0BBC, which equals 3004.

The memory speed is stored in two places, the address (0x6ec6), and the address+0x39.

(keep in mind, that i read this as a short, it is most likely stored as a long, considering the AOB being "BC 4B 00 00", but i doubt anyone will ever need those high memory speeds, and the zeroes are used in the AOB search)

Code:



Code:


//Made by iRandomize
//Credit too CrazyNutz
//This was written in less than 20 minutes, i did not bother making it look good, nor efficient.

#include <fstream>
#include <iostream>
#include <sstream>

char hexToInt(char* c){
        char c2[3];
        c2[0] = c[0];
        c2[1] = c[1];
        c2[2] = 0x00;
        unsigned int x;   
        std::stringstream ss;
        ss << std::hex << c;
        ss >> x;
        return static_cast<char>(x);
}

unsigned long findAob(char* buffer, size_t buffersize, char* aob, size_t aobsize){
        bool found = true;
        for(int i = 0; i < buffersize; i++){
                found = true;
                for(int j = 0, k = 0; j < aobsize; j+=2, k++){
                        if(aob[j] != '?'){
                                if((unsigned int)hexToInt(aob+j) == (unsigned int)buffer[i+k]){
                                        j+=1;
                                }
                                else{
                                        found = false;
                                        break;
                                }
                        }
                }
                if(found)
                        return i;
        }
        return 0;
}

int main(){
        char file[256];

        std::cout << "Please input the file name of your bios: ";
        std::cin >> file;
        std::cout << std::endl;

        std::fstream bios(file, std::ios::in | std::ios::binary);
        std::streampos fsize;
        char* pbios;

        if(!bios.is_open()){
                std::cout << "failed to open file";
        }

        bios.seekg(0, std::ios::end);
        fsize = bios.tellg();
        bios.seekg(0, std::ios::beg);
        fsize -= bios.tellg();

        pbios = new char[fsize];

        bios.read(pbios, fsize);
        bios.close();

        char bstart[] = "55 aa";
        unsigned long pbstart = findAob(pbios, fsize, bstart, sizeof(bstart));
        char bend1[] = "ff ff ? ? 55 aa";
        char bend2[] = "ff ff ? ? 77 bb";
        char bend3[] = "ff ff ? ? 56 4e";
        unsigned long pbend = 0;
        if(pbend = findAob(pbios, fsize, bend1, sizeof(bend1)) == 0)
                if(pbend = findAob(pbios, fsize, bend2, sizeof(bend2)) == 0)
                        pbend = findAob(pbios, fsize, bend3, sizeof(bend3));
        pbend += 3;

        std::cout << std::hex << "Bios start: " << pbstart << std::endl;
        std::cout << std::hex << "Bios end: " << pbend << std::endl;
        std::cout << std::hex << "Read checksum: " << (int)*(unsigned char*)(pbios+pbend) << std::endl;

        unsigned char c = 0;
        for(int i = pbstart; i < pbend; i++)
                c = c += *(unsigned char*)(pbios+i);
        c = 0-c;
        std::cout << "Computed checksum: " << std::hex << (unsigned int)(c) << std::endl << std::endl;

        char p_target[] = "00 00 01 ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? 04 05 00 00";
        unsigned long ptarget = findAob(pbios, fsize, p_target, sizeof(p_target))+8;
        std::cout << std::hex << "Power target offset: " << ptarget << std::endl;
        std::cout << std::dec << "Power target: " << *(unsigned int*)(pbios+ptarget) << std::endl;
        std::cout << std::dec << "Power target: " << *(unsigned int*)(pbios+ptarget+4) << std::endl << std::endl;

        char fan[] = "20 00 00 22";
        unsigned long pfan = findAob(pbios, fsize, fan, sizeof(fan))+4;
        std::cout << std::hex << "Fan offset: " << pfan << std::endl;
        std::cout << std::dec << "Min fan speed: " << (int)*(unsigned char*)(pbios+pfan) << "\nMax fan speed: " << (int)*(unsigned char*)(pbios+pfan+1) << std::endl << std::endl;

        char voltage[] = "00 01 00 02 00 00 00";
        unsigned long pvolt = findAob(pbios, fsize, voltage, sizeof(voltage))+8;
        std::cout << std::hex << "Voltage offset: " << pvolt << std::endl;

        for(int i = 0; i < 3; i++)
                std::cout << std::dec << *(int*)(pbios+pvolt+i*4) << std::endl;

        for(int i = 0; i < 3; i++)
                std::cout << std::dec << *(int*)(pbios+pvolt+0x22+i*4) << std::endl;
        std::cout << std::endl;

        char c_mboost[] = "10 06 04 04 05 35 e0";
        unsigned long p_mboost = findAob(pbios, fsize, c_mboost, sizeof(c_mboost))-0x2c;
        std::cout << std::hex << "Max boost offset: " << p_mboost << std::endl;

        for(int i = 0; i < 8; i++){
                unsigned short value = *(unsigned short*)(pbios+p_mboost+(i*6));
                std::cout << "Max boost clock = " << std::dec << value << "/2 = " << (float)value/2 << std::endl;
        }

        std::cout << "\nBoost table:\n";
        for(int i = 0; i < 46; i++){
                unsigned short value = *(unsigned short*)(pbios+p_mboost+(i*5)+0x47);
                std::cout << std::hex << (unsigned long)(p_mboost+6*8+(i*5)+0x17) << " = " << std::dec << value << "/2 = " << (float)value/2 << std::endl;
        }
        std::cout << std::endl;

        char c_mem[] = "00 00 c9 45 00 00 38 04 00 00 1c 02 00 00 44 01";
        unsigned long p_mem = findAob(pbios, fsize, c_mem, sizeof(c_mem))-2;
        std::cout << std::hex << "Memory offset: " << p_mem << std::endl;
        std::cout << std::dec << "Memory speed: " << (*(unsigned short*)(pbios+p_mem))-0x4000 << std::endl;
        std::cout << std::dec << "Memory speed: " << (*(unsigned short*)(pbios+p_mem+0x39))-0x4000;

        std::cin.sync();
        std::cin.ignore();

        delete pbios;
}

EDIT: I just realized what your name is... lol...


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Could you please try running my application on your bios?, it *should* show the memory offset as well as values, however, the AOB's i search for seem to be some table of values, that i fear may change from card to card. It would be lovely if you could help out finding a proper AOB to search for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kepler.zip 14k .zip file
> 
> (run the application from the same folder as your bios, and input the name of the bios, eg. GK104.rom)
> The checksum changes whenever you edit anything in the BIOS - the checksum is there to verify that there are no errors in the BIOS


This is interesting. What are AOB's? Oh and why are the memory speeds stored in two different addresses?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> This is interesting. What are AOB's? Oh and why are the memory speeds stored in two different addresses?


Array of Bytes, this would be an array of bytes:

Code:



Code:


00 00 c9 45 00 00 38 04 00 00 1c 02 00 00 44 01

With each value representing a byte (0x00-0xff).

And, don't ask me. Why are the voltages stored three times, in two different tables? Why are the max boost stored eight times?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> The offset are fixed addresses (hence not offsets, and the output is wrong), i removed the -0x400 to make it a little easier, forgot to add it back.
> 
> The value read in the bios is 0x4BBC (BC 4B), subtracting 0x4000, we get 0x0BBC, which equals 3004.
> 
> The memory speed is stored in two places, the address (0x6ec6), and the address+0x39.


Very nice, rep for that and works as expected. For those playing at home to get 3500 you just use AC 4D.

_Memory offset: 6ec6
Memory speed: 3500
Memory speed: 3500_


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Very nice, rep for that and works as expected. For those playing at home to get 3500 you just use AC 4D.
> 
> _Memory offset: 6ec6
> Memory speed: 3500
> Memory speed: 3500_


Just keep in mind, that it does only accept values dividable by four (i think).


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Interestingly, I've flashed my GTX 690 with an unlocked bios. In PrecisionX, I get 150% for my first GPU but my second GPU is still locked to 135% power target. Also, the voltage is still capped at 1.175V. Is there a different version of PercisionX or is it a problem with 314.07 drivers?


----------



## spiderxjz82

I'll try and dump my BIOS in later, I have two GTX 680 Palit Jetstream 4GB cards in SLI and would like to play around with them a bit!

Thanks


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Array of Bytes, this would be an array of bytes:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 00 00 c9 45 00 00 38 04 00 00 1c 02 00 00 44 01
> 
> With each value representing a byte (0x00-0xff).
> 
> And, don't ask me. Why are the voltages stored three times, in two different tables? Why are the max boost stored eight times?


Oh ok. Yup, 1 HEX number = 4 bits = 1 byte









So when you modify the memory clocks, you always modify two AOBs?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh ok. Yup, 1 HEX number = 4 bits = 1 byte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when you modify the memory clocks, you always modify two AOBs?


First off, two bytes, one array of bytes.

Technically, four bytes. But in this case, two will do, since the value never exceeds 0xffff.

I will have a program available very soon, which should do this automatically


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> First off, two bytes, one array of bytes.
> 
> Technically, four bytes. But in this case, two will do, since the value never exceeds 0xffff.
> 
> I will have a program available very soon, which should do this automatically


Oh ok. Oops, sorry I meant 4 bits is half a byte because 1 byte is 8 bits.

Great! And this is for all cards? By the way, the power offset of your card is the same as the power offset for my card, if that helps.

EDIT: I understand about the values not exceeding 0xffff now.


----------



## iRandomize

First version of my handy little tool, only supports memory for now :S

Should be ran from command line (for the time being). The first parameter to pass should always be the name of the bios (eg. 1.rom).

Available commands are:

Code:



Code:


-info              - This command will tell you... almost everything... about your card
-memory [value]    - This command will overclock the memory by value, it supports both fixed values (eg. 3004), and offset values (eg. +500)

 kepler.zip 15k .zip file


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> First version of my handy little tool, only supports memory for now :S
> 
> Should be ran from command line (for the time being). The first parameter to pass should always be the name of the bios (eg. 1.rom).
> 
> Available commands are:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> -info              - This command will tell you... almost everything... about your card
> -memory [value]    - This command will overclock the memory by value, it supports both fixed values (eg. 3004), and offset values (eg. +500)
> 
> kepler.zip 15k .zip file


The memory address found in my vBIOS is 6e46 and it was able to identify 3004 as the value. Does this mean it will work for my card?

Also, why is it that in KGB the BIOS end stated there is f1ff when in your program it states f5ff?

Lastly, if I increase the max boost clock in KGB what will happen to the Boost table?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> The memory address found in my vBIOS is 6e46 and it was able to identify 3004 as the value. Does this mean it will work for my card?
> 
> Also, why is it that in KGB the BIOS end stated there is f1ff when in your program it states f5ff?
> 
> Lastly, if I increase the max boost clock in KGB what will happen to the Boost table?


1. That means it will work, yes
2. KGB shows offsets, this shows static addresses. All addresses in this tool will be 0x400 (depending on the start address) higher.
3. It will stay the same. For overclocking in bios, you would actually want to modify the boost table. I believe the people experiencing no throttle, is doing so by having a smaller max boost speed, than their highest value in the boost table, but i am not sure :S


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> 1. That means it will work, yes
> 2. KGB shows offsets, this shows static addresses. All addresses in this tool will be 0x400 (depending on the start address) higher.
> 3. It will stay the same. For overclocking in bios, you would actually want to modify the boost table. I believe the people experiencing no throttle, is doing so by having a smaller max boost speed, than their highest value in the boost table, but i am not sure :S


1. Ok thanks.
2. Oops, I forgot to consider that for the BIOS end. Thanks.
3. Interesting. So when Precision X is used to add an offset to the boost clock, it actually adds that particular offset value to ALL values in the Boost table?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> 1. Ok thanks.
> 2. Oops, I forgot to consider that for the BIOS end. Thanks.
> 3. Interesting. So when Precision X is used to add an offset to the boost clock, it actually adds that particular offset value to ALL values in the Boost table?


I believe it does.


----------



## spiderxjz82

GK104_1.zip 56k .zip file


Palit Jetstream 4GB GTX 680

If you could do something to this it would be fantastic.

Would like the standard stuff (fans up to 100, power limit up to 200, voltage unlocked etc) but I didn't want to mess around myself as I'm unfamiliar with GPU BIOS and didn't want to risk duffing it with the tool in the OP.

Thanks


----------



## N2K12

hey, any luck with the gf106 bios i uploaded? still cant get it to unlock


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2K12*
> 
> GK106.zip 57k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me unlock this bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am running windows 8 x64 btw. Cheers! Pm me plz with any info or help , take care


 spiderxjz82.zip 56k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2K12*
> 
> hey, any luck with the gf106 bios i uploaded? still cant get it to unlock


No luck, bad dump.


----------



## N2K12

how do i get a better dump? i used gpuz


----------



## N2K12

also, can i flash another modded bios to my card? IE: from another gtx 660 card, say, asus?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2K12*
> 
> also, can i flash another modded bios to my card? IE: from another gtx 660 card, say, asus?


Yes you can, but problems may arise, but most likely will not. And you can use Nvflash.


----------



## N2K12

gtx660.zip 57k .zip file


Ok is this rom any better guys?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2K12*
> 
> gtx660.zip 57k .zip file
> 
> 
> Ok is this rom any better guys?


Still a no go for me, probably just does not work with KGB.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> First version of my handy little tool, only supports memory for now :S
> 
> Should be ran from command line (for the time being). The first parameter to pass should always be the name of the bios (eg. 1.rom).
> 
> Available commands are:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> -info              - This command will tell you... almost everything... about your card
> -memory [value]    - This command will overclock the memory by value, it supports both fixed values (eg. 3004), and offset values (eg. +500)
> 
> kepler.zip 15k .zip file


FYI, for me at least this isn't working. If I launch it with no file it'll fall over but if I launch it with a file name it simply appears to start doing something though provides no output (ie: it's not frozen just doesn't show anything).


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> FYI, for me at least this isn't working. If I launch it with no file it'll fall over but if I launch it with a file name it simply appears to start doing something though provides no output (ie: it's not frozen just doesn't show anything).


Did you supply the switches? I tried using it as "kepler stock.rom -info" and it worked.


----------



## error-id10t

lol damn well that made me look dumb, nope. I ran it against the ROM only with no switches expecting it to spit out info only but of course I now see it's explained.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> lol damn well that made me look dumb, nope. I ran it against the ROM only with no switches expecting it to spit out info only but of course I now see it's explained.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> FYI, for me at least this isn't working. If I launch it with no file it'll fall over but if I launch it with a file name it simply appears to start doing something though provides no output (ie: it's not frozen just doesn't show anything).


Press "return", i added a sync/ignore to the end.


----------



## spiderxjz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> spiderxjz82.zip 56k .zip file


Thank you!


----------



## niciuffo

I unlocked my ASUS GTX 680 DC II NON-TOP's bios and raised the max voltage to 1.21V, and I am running into a strange problem.
Basically what happens is, the core frequency control is all messed up, I can't say modify the frequency 1MHz per time, it just goes how it wants and has its own steps (like 1200MHz, 1223, and maybe 1248).
It's now THAT big of an issue, but I can't find the EXACT limit of the card working like this. I also tried the ASUS GTX 680 DC II TOP bios from the thread and have the same issue. I also re-installed graphics drivers with a clean install. Little screenshot to show the problem:


The card is clocked at 1267/3402 at the time being.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niciuffo*
> 
> I unlocked my ASUS GTX 680 DC II NON-TOP's bios and raised the max voltage to 1.21V, and I am running into a strange problem.
> Basically what happens is, the core frequency control is all messed up, I can't say modify the frequency 1MHz per time, it just goes how it wants and has its own steps (like 1200MHz, 1223, and maybe 1248).
> It's now THAT big of an issue, but I can't find the EXACT limit of the card working like this. I also tried the ASUS GTX 680 DC II TOP bios from the thread and have the same issue. I also re-installed graphics drivers with a clean install. Little screenshot to show the problem:
> 
> 
> The card is clocked at 1267/3402 at the time being.


Lol







welcome to Kepler, you only adjust in 13.065mhz steps


----------



## niciuffo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome to Kepler, you only adjust in 13.065mhz steps


Really? I have never noticed that before, just after modding the bios. Is there any workaround?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niciuffo*
> 
> Really? I have never noticed that before, just after modding the bios. Is there any workaround?


There is no workaround, the GPU's are build like that. It's the "Boost 1.0" technology. I sincerly doubt you will notice any difference between 1267mhz and 1269mhz anyways







. Afterall, you most likely only overclock your CPU in 100mhz steps


----------



## niciuffo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> There is no workaround, the GPU's are build like that. It's the "Boost 1.0" technology. I sincerly doubt you will notice any difference between 1267mhz and 1269mhz anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Afterall, you most likely only overclock your CPU in 100mhz steps


Okay, thanks for the info ^^
Do you still know why I need to set my gpu clock to negative in order to oc it? It seems like the default value is something like 1470MHz, which is really really high.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niciuffo*
> 
> Okay, thanks for the info ^^
> Do you still know why I need to set my gpu clock to negative in order to oc it? It seems like the default value is something like 1470MHz, which is really really high.


That happens when you unlock the voltage. I could bore you with the technical reasons for this, but i would advise you to just go with it. Also, if you are having stability issues, there is a "max boost" setting in the KGB software, you can set this value to your maximum stable value to fix stability issues, this will force the GPU to not boost beyond that value.


----------



## niciuffo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> That happens when you unlock the voltage. I could bore you with the technical reasons for this, but i would advise you to just go with it. Also, if you are having stability issues, there is a "max boost" setting in the KGB software, you can set this value to your maximum stable value to fix stability issues, this will force the GPU to not boost beyond that value.


Yeah, I just wanted to know it this was normal or not, and now I do








thanks again for the help, now I'm going to try KGB and its features to see if there's anything of interest. Thanks again!
Oh, any by the way, is upping the voltage and power target the only way to increase the card's stability and oc ability? I'd guess so, but you never know ^^


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niciuffo*
> 
> Yeah, I just wanted to know it this was normal or not, and now I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again for the help, now I'm going to try KGB and its features to see if there's anything of interest. Thanks again!
> Oh, any by the way, is upping the voltage and power target the only way to increase the card's stability and oc ability? I'd guess so, but you never know ^^


Technically, lower temperatues works as well, but that doesen't really seem to be the case on Kepler (you want to keep your card below 69C at ALL COSTS)


----------



## kev8792

General123 you unlocked my bios for me a wekk or so ago PNY GTX 660 ti and its been working great, im just wondering now though if you would be able to mod my bios for me  please

my overclocks are power 150
core clock 1254mhz
mem clock 3456mhz
fan can be min 30% max 70%

GK104.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## Ryzkowz

Hello,

I have a POV/TGT 670GTX 2Go Dualfan (TGT-670-A2-2-C-D)

GK104POVTGTBASEBIOS.zip 56k .zip file


@954/1502, max voltage 1.150 , powertarget max 122%.

Max overclock with standard bios +40 core / +150 @122% 1.150. => Boost @1202Mhz/1577Mhz

I need a bit more if possible, but when i use myself v3td bios mod, my cards was unstable.

Could a good soul can help me for mod the bios ?

thanks.


----------



## Xilorator

Which bios file is for a GTX 680 Signature 2 Superclocked?


----------



## kevindd992002

I read rumors that unlocking the voltage is bad for Kepler cards. Is there any slight truth to this?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev8792*
> 
> General123 you unlocked my bios for me a wekk or so ago PNY GTX 660 ti and its been working great, im just wondering now though if you would be able to mod my bios for me  please
> 
> my overclocks are power 150
> core clock 1254mhz
> mem clock 3456mhz
> fan can be min 30% max 70%
> 
> GK104.zip 57k .zip file


Was not able to change any clocks, but it is modded now.

kev8792.zip 57k .zip file









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzkowz*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have a POV/TGT 670GTX 2Go Dualfan (TGT-670-A2-2-C-D)
> 
> GK104POVTGTBASEBIOS.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> @954/1502, max voltage 1.150 , powertarget max 122%.
> 
> Max overclock with standard bios +40 core / +150 @122% 1.150. => Boost @1202Mhz/1577Mhz
> 
> I need a bit more if possible, but when i use myself v3td bios mod, my cards was unstable.
> 
> Could a good soul can help me for mod the bios ?
> 
> thanks.


 Ryzkowz.zip 56k .zip file









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xilorator*
> 
> Which bios file is for a GTX 680 Signature 2 Superclocked?


Just dump the .rom with GPUz and then through that .rom in a zip and attach it to a post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I read rumors that unlocking the voltage is bad for Kepler cards. Is there any slight truth to this?


It is a rumor, nothing more. I have ran the voltage for almost a year now with no issues.


----------



## Stay Puft

Is KGB going to be able to modify my incoming Titans bios?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Is KGB going to be able to modify my incoming Titans bios?


CrazyNutz is already working on this. I think he needs some "motivation" for him to continue his great work. There are so many things that you can still add to his program that are pretty easy for him. According to him, he just lacks time to implement them.


----------



## Xilorator

EVGA GTX 680 Signature 2 Superclocked.zip 78k .zip file


Hope this is what you needed! Thanks


----------



## Bosniac

Can someone edit my BIOS. I can't even open kgb. I open it, and it dissapears in cmd instantly. Not sure what I am doing. But I just want my min. clocks and boost clocks altered among memory. GTX 680 Lightning
.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xilorator*
> 
> EVGA GTX 680 Signature 2 Superclocked.zip 78k .zip file
> 
> 
> Hope this is what you needed! Thanks


Yes, it is fine.

Xilorator.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## Xilorator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Yes, it is fine.
> 
> Xilorator.zip 56k .zip file


Hey, I'm crashing at my overclock what I had previous before I flashed the BIOS, does this mean it probably won't work? As soon at the 1.125 voltage kicks in, the gpu useage hits 100 then the drivers crash. Do I need to reinstall drivers before this will work?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xilorator*
> 
> Hey, I'm crashing at my overclock what I had previous before I flashed the BIOS, does this mean it probably won't work? As soon at the 1.125 voltage kicks in, the gpu useage hits 100 then the drivers crash. Do I need to reinstall drivers before this will work?


Did you look at the clocks and not just the offsets


----------



## Xilorator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Did you look at the clocks and not just the offsets


Ohh Ok, I see what is going on. In MSI Afterburner with the core/mem set to 0 it is already showing a boost clock of 1293. What happened previously was that I had my overclock before of +75 on there and it was way too much for my card.

Thanks for clearing that up for me! Great job and thanks for your help good sir.


----------



## Xilorator

What exactly does the power limit % do? Do I set it to max just like in the instructional video on page 1?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xilorator*
> 
> What exactly does the power limit % do? Do I set it to max just like in the instructional video on page 1?


It increases the amount of power your card can draw. You want it maxed


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosniac*
> 
> Can someone edit my BIOS. I can't even open kgb. I open it, and it dissapears in cmd instantly. Not sure what I am doing. But I just want my min. clocks and boost clocks altered among memory. GTX 680 Lightning
> .


You're running it in cmd prompt and as admin right? There's no "GUI", it spits out the data and you can use it to set what you want using the provided .cfg file.


----------



## Xilorator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Did you look at the clocks and not just the offsets


I don't think I can get the modded bios stable, it seems to crash no matter what I do while running Unigine on extreme preset. Is there anything that can be done about this?


----------



## bubs

i have a ref asus 680 on water. the gpu z link is broken so i can pull the bios off it. Is there a bios i can use thats already been pulled or where can i get the gpu z?

thanks


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> where can i get the gpu z?


http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/


----------



## Ryzkowz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Ryzkowz.zip 56k .zip file


Hello,

With your bios, my card is unstable. Can run a 3DMARK w/o crash.

Voltage set to 1.21
Power Target : 150%

With your bios my card hit @boost 1241Mhz for the core but crash everytime.

I tried to lower the voltage and powertarget but same result, crash.

Any idea ?


----------



## Gomi

The Voltage modification introduced in Drivers 313.XX - Can anyone explain these and how they affect users - And would a BIOS MOD / HARD MOD stop this from happening ?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzkowz*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> With your bios, my card is unstable. Can run a 3DMARK w/o crash.
> 
> Voltage set to 1.21
> Power Target : 150%
> 
> With your bios my card hit @boost 1241Mhz for the core but crash everytime.
> 
> I tried to lower the voltage and powertarget but same result, crash.
> 
> Any idea ?


Lowering the voltage and powertarget wont improve stability. You will need to lower your overclock.


----------



## Ryzkowz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Lowering the voltage and powertarget wont improve stability. You will need to lower your overclock.


Hi,

On Evga PrecisionX :

Power Target : +150%
Coreclock : +0
Memoryclock: +0
Voltage : 1.21v

@1241/1501 boost.

I didnt overclock the core and memory. This is the bios which changed the value of my max boost from 1167Mhz to 1241Mhz, maybe too hard for my card..


----------



## King4x4

MSI Twin Forzr 680 4GB Bios

Maximum boost => 1254.5 mhz

Power => 150%


----------



## kev8792

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Was not able to change any clocks, but it is modded now.
> 
> kev8792.zip 57k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks General123 for the modded bios i'll give that a try latter but since posting for your help iv managed to get the bios editor not KGB lol the better one for editing the whole bios and now iv modded my own bios so now my gtx 660 ti is running stock clocks 1254Mhz core 3456Mhz memory with the 150% power boost and vcore of 1.2120 and managed to lower the TDP while idle from 13.8% to idle at 9.4% so saveing a little more power while idle,
> the only thing I haven't worked out yet is a nice fan profile as this cant be added to the bios but even at a 35% fan my max temps are now only a max of 54c
> no more need for me to use MSI Afterburner or any overclocking tools,
> 
> thanks for all the help I got in this thread, reading a lot has tought me a lot, never knew how to mod a bios before, there are some truly wicked little tools and apps out there lol


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzkowz*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> On Evga PrecisionX :
> 
> Power Target : +150%
> Coreclock : +0
> Memoryclock: +0
> Voltage : 1.21v
> 
> @1241/1501 boost.
> 
> I didnt overclock the core and memory. This is the bios which changed the value of my max boost from 1167Mhz to 1241Mhz, maybe too hard for my card..


Read the main post, it clearly states that increasing the voltage will result in a higher core speed. You will need to put your coreclock into the negatives, or use the max boost clock setting of KGB to fix the instabilities. Many people experience this.


----------



## Ryzkowz

Ok iRandomize,

I will try at home to put the coreclock into the negative for find the max frequency.

After that, I will change the max boost clock setting of KGB.

Right?!


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xilorator*
> 
> I don't think I can get the modded bios stable, it seems to crash no matter what I do while running Unigine on extreme preset. Is there anything that can be done about this?


That is because your card can not handle that speed, you need to lower the offset.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzkowz*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> With your bios, my card is unstable. Can run a 3DMARK w/o crash.
> 
> Voltage set to 1.21
> Power Target : 150%
> 
> With your bios my card hit @boost 1241Mhz for the core but crash everytime.
> 
> I tried to lower the voltage and powertarget but same result, crash.
> 
> Any idea ?


You need to lower the boost clock not anything else


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzkowz*
> 
> Ok iRandomize,
> 
> I will try at home to put the coreclock into the negative for find the max frequency.
> 
> After that, I will change the max boost clock setting of KGB.
> 
> Right?!


You would be fine by just putting the coreclock into the negatives. If you want to be perfect, you would adjust KGB accordingly


----------



## Ryzkowz

Okay !

Thanks for your answers iRandomize (love your nickname







) & General123.

Will try tonight.


----------



## trelokomio58

Hi guys, I'm new member at forum!

@General123 i have few questions!

I unlock in my stock bios, the voltage (1,21v), the board limit to 150% from 132% and the fan speed to 100% from 85%....
I flashed my card with the unlock bios and automatically my boost clock, goes to 1202mhz from 1124mhz stock, even now, the gpu-z says 1006mhz basic clock and 1059mhz turbo boost, but the turbo boost increased automatically to 1202mhz!

In the games, the card works brilliant, 1320mhz turbo boost, full stable with 1,21 voltage with this bios!

The problem is at 3dmark 11 and new 3d mark fire strike...In that benches, the turbo boost clock, goes up and down(1320mhz, then 1200mhz, then 1320 mhz, then 1150mhz e.g) and dont studding stable at 1320mhz but underclocking with out reason(my max temrature is 65C)...

Why this happens?
What i do wrong?
Please can you help me, modding my stock bios?

My card is a reference GTX680 palit, and this is my stock bios!

GK104.zip 56k .zip file


Sorry for my english, i did my best

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bubs

could some one help me with modding my bios

GK104.zip 56k .zip file


thank you


----------



## KungMartin90

Guys I've decided to unlock voltage. Does the bios absolutely have to be "modded" by someone for this to work? Or do I only need to follow the steps in the first post?

I guess what I want to know is, after I've modded the bios with the USB flash drive, what else do I need to do? Or is that it?

All I want to do is be able to higher the voltage a bit.

I'm currently formatting my usb, and it's taking forever. =S

It tells me "Invalid DIsplay Adapter" or something. I have a gigabyte 670, so I downloaded the 670 bios listed in the OP. But it doens't work. (GB670VPM.ROM). Does it need to be modded?

In that case, please mod my bios, as I have no idea how it's done!

What I would like: My card runs at max 57C under heavy load at 1.150 voltage. So I guess I'd like the higest available voltage without destroying my card? Thanks.

GB670_VMOD_BP-200-250.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trelokomio58*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm new member at forum!
> 
> @General123 i have few questions!
> 
> I unlock in my stock bios, the voltage (1,21v), the board limit to 150% from 132% and the fan speed to 100% from 85%....
> I flashed my card with the unlock bios and automatically my boost clock, goes to 1202mhz from 1124mhz stock, even now, the gpu-z says 1006mhz basic clock and 1059mhz turbo boost, but the turbo boost increased automatically to 1202mhz!
> 
> In the games, the card works brilliant, 1320mhz turbo boost, full stable with 1,21 voltage with this bios!
> 
> The problem is at 3dmark 11 and new 3d mark fire strike...In that benches, the turbo boost clock, goes up and down(1320mhz, then 1200mhz, then 1320 mhz, then 1150mhz e.g) and dont studding stable at 1320mhz but underclocking with out reason(my max temrature is 65C)...
> 
> Why this happens?
> What i do wrong?
> Please can you help me, modding my stock bios?
> 
> My card is a reference GTX680 palit, and this is my stock bios!
> 
> GK104.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> Sorry for my english, i did my best
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Screenshot of your GPU monitor please. We would like to see what TDP you are hitting, your temperatures etc. Your GPU will throttle for two main reasons, temperature and power target. Since the temperatures are topping out at 65C, it must be the power target. What is the highest power target reading you get?

Also, what voltage did you set? 1.2125 or 1.1875?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> could some one help me with modding my bios
> 
> GK104.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> thank you


1202 max boost, 20-100% fan speed, 150% power and 1.1875v (boosts to 1.2125)

bubs.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trelokomio58*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm new member at forum!
> 
> @General123 i have few questions!
> 
> I unlock in my stock bios, the voltage (1,21v), the board limit to 150% from 132% and the fan speed to 100% from 85%....
> I flashed my card with the unlock bios and automatically my boost clock, goes to 1202mhz from 1124mhz stock, even now, the gpu-z says 1006mhz basic clock and 1059mhz turbo boost, but the turbo boost increased automatically to 1202mhz!
> 
> In the games, the card works brilliant, 1320mhz turbo boost, full stable with 1,21 voltage with this bios!
> 
> The problem is at 3dmark 11 and new 3d mark fire strike...In that benches, the turbo boost clock, goes up and down(1320mhz, then 1200mhz, then 1320 mhz, then 1150mhz e.g) and dont studding stable at 1320mhz but underclocking with out reason(my max temrature is 65C)...
> 
> Why this happens?
> What i do wrong?
> Please can you help me, modding my stock bios?
> 
> My card is a reference GTX680 palit, and this is my stock bios!
> 
> GK104.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> Sorry for my english, i did my best
> 
> Thanks in advance!


It is most likely the card just no liking the bios for some reason, this has happened multiple times and I am still clueless as to why. I modded the bios, try it and hope for the best.

trelokomio58.zip 56k .zip file









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> could some one help me with modding my bios
> 
> GK104.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> thank you


Ah he beat me to it







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> Guys I've decided to unlock voltage. Does the bios absolutely have to be "modded" by someone for this to work? Or do I only need to follow the steps in the first post?
> 
> I guess what I want to know is, after I've modded the bios with the USB flash drive, what else do I need to do? Or is that it?
> 
> All I want to do is be able to higher the voltage a bit.
> 
> I'm currently formatting my usb, and it's taking forever. =S
> 
> It tells me "Invalid DIsplay Adapter" or something. I have a gigabyte 670, so I downloaded the 670 bios listed in the OP. But it doens't work. (GB670VPM.ROM). Does it need to be modded?
> 
> In that case, please mod my bios, as I have no idea how it's done!
> 
> What I would like: My card runs at max 57C under heavy load at 1.150 voltage. So I guess I'd like the higest available voltage without destroying my card? Thanks.
> 
> GB670_VMOD_BP-200-250.zip 56k .zip file


You can and should use quick format.. and I re modded the bios.

KungMartin90.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## bubs

ty ty ty ill let u know how it works


----------



## iRandomize

After serveral hours of trial-and-(well, no errors, but failures), i finally achieved no throttleing on my GPU!!!







Would someone with a GTX 670 troubled by temperature throttleing be willing to do some testing? :S



So, you may ask, what does this mean? Did i just revolutionize Kepler overclocking? Well... this means nothing at all, since most people are suffering from power limit throttleing and not temperature throttleing (in my case, neither, my chip does not want more overclock...). But if this does actually work, we can turn down our fans a bit







(if, of course, "we" are willing to sacrifice some cooling)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> ty ty ty ill let u know how it works


It will :S i made it!


----------



## bubs

fire storm fail to flash?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> After serveral hours of trial-and-(well, no errors, but failures), i finally achieved no throttleing on my GPU!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would someone with a GTX 670 troubled by temperature throttleing be willing to do some testing? :S
> 
> 
> 
> So, you may ask, what does this mean? Did i just revolutionize Kepler overclocking? Well... this means nothing at all, since most people are suffering from power limit throttleing and not temperature throttleing (in my case, neither, my chip does not want more overclock...). But if this does actually work, we can turn down our fans a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (if, of course, "we" are willing to sacrifice some cooling)
> It will :S i made it!


Welcome to the club


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> fire storm fail to flash?


Error message? You could try doing it manually, the nvflash files are found within the firestorm folder, alternatively:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> If firestorm will work for you, and your OS is stable, use it. It is fast and easy. But Nvflash for windows is also very fast and easy.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2133/mirrors.php
> 1. Download it and extract it to a folder, make sure the "X.rom" is the same folder
> 2. Shift+Right click in the folder then "Open command windows here"
> 3. Then type the following commands : nvflash --protectoff (then type) nvflash x.rom (Note: if it says it did not work or some kind of error replace the last command with: nvflash -4 -5 -6 x.rom )


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> After serveral hours of trial-and-(well, no errors, but failures), i finally achieved no throttleing on my GPU!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would someone with a GTX 670 troubled by temperature throttleing be willing to do some testing? :S
> 
> 
> 
> So, you may ask, what does this mean? Did i just revolutionize Kepler overclocking? Well... this means nothing at all, since most people are suffering from power limit throttleing and not temperature throttleing (in my case, neither, my chip does not want more overclock...). But if this does actually work, we can turn down our fans a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (if, of course, "we" are willing to sacrifice some cooling)
> It will :S i made it!


How did you do it?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> How did you do it?


Well, either i know or i don't. I have a theory, but i would like to confirm said theory, before i go public with a method, that might be completely wrong :S.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Well, either i know or i don't. I have a theory, but i would like to confirm said theory, before i go public with a method, that might be completely wrong :S.


Oh ok. Can you PM me regarding this? I'm very curious even though I can't bring my GPU past the temp throttle point


----------



## irfanrafeeq88

I frequently crash while running Unigine Heaven 4.0 on 1241 boost clock. This did not happen on Unigine 3.0 nor 3dMark11. Is my card not stable? My temps never go more than 64 degrees with a fan profile. Can anyone help?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irfanrafeeq88*
> 
> I frequently crash while running Unigine Heaven 4.0 on 1241 boost clock. This did not happen on Unigine 3.0 nor 3dMark11. Is my card not stable? My temps never go more than 64 degrees with a fan profile. Can anyone help?


No it is not.


----------



## bubs

i have just stared trying heaven 4 and with the moded bios oc seems to be a lot trickier. heaven also seems to be a lot more demanding.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> i have just stared trying heaven 4 and with the moded bios oc seems to be a lot trickier. heaven also seems to be a lot more demanding.


It is much more demanding with the update.


----------



## Xilorator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> That is because your card can not handle that speed, you need to lower the offset.
> You need to lower the boost clock not anything else


Hey,

Thanks for your all your help. I was able to imrpove quite a bit thanks to the modded BIOS you provided to me. Great help!

EVGA GTX 680 Superclocked Signature 2 Stock (factory overclocked):

Boost Clock: 1163
Memory Clock: 6208

Before the modded BIOS My specs were (overclocked):

Boost Clock: 1215
Memory Clock: 6502

After the BIOS you provided to me and a extreme test on Unigine @1080p I was stable at:

Boost Clock: 1267
Memory Clock: 6702

Here's the final Unigine test results:


http://imgur.com/HiDi7rv


I could probably push it more but it started to throttle itself though I could still adjust the fan curve and get a little more on the memory clock. But I'm content with these results. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## irfanrafeeq88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> No it is not.


Hmm. Well can you please mod by bios with a max boost clock of 1202 and 100% fan as I am not stable with your earlier mod.

GK104.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## N2K12

Doesn't work on the gtx 660.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irfanrafeeq88*
> 
> Hmm. Well can you please mod by bios with a max boost clock of 1202 and 100% fan as I am not stable with your earlier mod.
> 
> GK104.zip 56k .zip file


I am not able to change your clocks, pretty sure I told you that..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2K12*
> 
> Doesn't work on the gtx 660.


Nope, GK106 is a totally different beast..


----------



## trelokomio58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Screenshot of your GPU monitor please. We would like to see what TDP you are hitting, your temperatures etc. Your GPU will throttle for two main reasons, temperature and power target. Since the temperatures are topping out at 65C, it must be the power target. What is the highest power target reading you get?
> 
> Also, what voltage did you set? 1.2125 or 1.1875?
> 1202 max boost, 20-100% fan speed, 150% power and 1.1875v (boosts to 1.2125)
> 
> bubs.zip 56k .zip file


I set voltage 1,2125v!
It is not the power torget, max power i saw at 3dmark 11 was 128(i set to 150%) and max temps 60c
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> It is most likely the card just no liking the bios for some reason, this has happened multiple times and I am still clueless as to why. I modded the bios, try it and hope for the best.
> 
> trelokomio58.zip 56k .zip file


Thank you very much dude for your work, i tried your modded bios but the same problem again with 3dmarks
Its anything else that i wil try, or i stay with the stock bios (1,175v)???









Thanks for you help!


----------



## irfanrafeeq88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I am not able to change your clocks, pretty sure I told you that...


But any reason why? I too tried modifying it with KGB cfg file after unlocking it but couldn't do it as it stays on 1241Mhz. Any chance that you or I could try editing the values with Kepler Bios Tweaker. I can we could give it a try. Here's the application.

KeplerBiosTweaker.zip 93k .zip file


Let me know how it goes. I really need a modded bios as the AC Twin Turbo II has already been shipped by the vendor for my card.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irfanrafeeq88*
> 
> But any reason why? I too tried modifying it with KGB cfg file after unlocking it but couldn't do it as it stays on 1241Mhz. Any chance that you or I could try editing the values with Kepler Bios Tweaker. I can we could give it a try. Here's the application.
> 
> KeplerBiosTweaker.zip 93k .zip file
> 
> 
> Let me know how it goes. I really need a modded bios as the AC Twin Turbo II has already been shipped by the vendor for my card.


I tired that as well, for some reason your bios will just not move.


----------



## irfanrafeeq88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I tired that as well, for some reason your bios will just not move.


Damn!!!! Do I have any other options or should I just sell the card and the aftermarket cooler and then get a 680?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trelokomio58*
> 
> I set voltage 1,2125v!
> It is not the power torget, max power i saw at 3dmark 11 was 128(i set to 150%) and max temps 60c
> Thank you very much dude for your work, i tried your modded bios but the same problem again with 3dmarks
> Its anything else that i wil try, or i stay with the stock bios (1,175v)???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for you help!


It is the power target that is limiting you. On your BIOS, 128% equals 218watt, the card can't draw more than that, nomatter what power limit you set.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irfanrafeeq88*
> 
> But any reason why? I too tried modifying it with KGB cfg file after unlocking it but couldn't do it as it stays on 1241Mhz.
> Let me know how it goes. I really need a modded bios as the AC Twin Turbo II has already been shipped by the vendor for my card.


Try this one, the result will most likely be the same though:

irfanrafeeq88.zip 56k .zip file


(all modifications done by hand, boost table updated, fan profile updated and max boost updated)


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh ok. Can you PM me regarding this? I'm very curious even though I can't bring my GPU past the temp throttle point


I will need someone who can actually reproduce temperature throttleing :S. If you can, please upload the BIOS you are using, as well as your overclock settings, and i will try to do some modifications


----------



## error-id10t

Could I suggest that the MEM tool created by iRandomize is added to the OP incase people want to use it? This way it won't just disappear.


----------



## Mp0wer

Hello Everyone

I'm looking for someone to unlock the voltage and power target on my Asus GTX 680 4gb.

I modded the bios myself and got the voltage to unlock but the power target didn't unlock for some reason









I uploaded the original bios and just want the voltage and power target unlock.

Thanks









Stock_GTX680_Bios.zip 116k .zip file


Also when setting the "Max Boost Frequency" in the kgp.cfg to say 1228mhz is that what i have to stay under for a stable overclock?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Try this one, the result will most likely be the same though:
> 
> irfanrafeeq88.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> (all modifications done by hand, boost table updated, fan profile updated and max boost updated)


Woah, you actually already implemented adding an Offset voltage?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> I will need someone who can actually reproduce temperature throttleing :S. If you can, please upload the BIOS you are using, as well as your overclock settings, and i will try to do some modifications
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> I haven't discovered my oc settings yet.


----------



## irfanrafeeq88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Try this one, the result will most likely be the same though:
> 
> irfanrafeeq88.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> (all modifications done by hand, boost table updated, fan profile updated and max boost updated)


Nope. This is even bad. My stock Bios (954 Mhz factory OC'd) was better as it boosted to 1084 and sometimes to 1097. But this bios only lets me go to max 1045Mhz. But thanks anyways for trying though.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irfanrafeeq88*
> 
> Nope. This is even bad. My stock Bios (954 Mhz factory OC'd) was better as it boosted to 1084 and sometimes to 1097. But this bios only lets me go to max 1045Mhz. But thanks anyways for trying though.


You have to overclock via software..


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mp0wer*
> 
> Hello Everyone
> 
> I'm looking for someone to unlock the voltage and power target on my Asus GTX 680 4gb.
> 
> I modded the bios myself and got the voltage to unlock but the power target didn't unlock for some reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I uploaded the original bios and just want the voltage and power target unlock.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock_GTX680_Bios.zip 116k .zip file
> 
> 
> Also when setting the "Max Boost Frequency" in the kgp.cfg to say 1228mhz is that what i have to stay under for a stable overclock?


Yes, to be safe I set it to 1202 as most people should be able to get there with the mod or where there before the mod.

Mp0wer.zip 116k .zip file


----------



## Mp0wer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Yes, to be safe I set it to 1202 as most people should be able to get there with the mod or where there before the mod.
> 
> Mp0wer.zip 116k .zip file


Hi General

Everything worked perfect, but for some reason my overclocks were better with the original bios, I heard that reinstalling the drivers would cure this issue...any ideas?

I could use +150 on core and +150 on memory and be stable, now I can only hit +125 core and memory anything higher and the display driver will stop.

I'm on water so no problems with temps.

Thanks Again


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mp0wer*
> 
> Hi General
> 
> Everything worked perfect, but for some reason my overclocks were better with the original bios, I heard that reinstalling the drivers would cure this issue...any ideas?
> 
> I could use +150 on core and +150 on memory and be stable, now I can only hit +125 core and memory anything higher and the display driver will stop.
> 
> I'm on water so no problems with temps.
> 
> Thanks Again


That is because the default clock is higher on the modded bios, you need to look at the frequency the card is running at not the offset.


----------



## Mp0wer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> That is because the default clock is higher on the modded bios, you need to look at the frequency the card is running at not the offset.


Nevermind I see it now...Thanks


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mp0wer*
> 
> GPUZ says default clocks are 1006
> 
> Should it read 1202
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


And GPUz is clearly wrong.. click the question mark and hit start render test then go to the sensor tab that is your real speeds.


----------



## Mp0wer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> And GPUz is clearly wrong.. click the question mark and hit start render test then go to the sensor tab that is your real speeds.


That was it general...thanks

I'm curious what do you use to edit the bios?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mp0wer*
> 
> That was it general...thanks
> 
> I'm curious what do you use to edit the bios?


KGB usually.


----------



## KungMartin90

Thanks General123 for your awesomeness, and your thread!!! Your help made it work for me like a charm! It was also a lot simpler than I thought!!!

+rep to you!!


----------



## KungMartin90

Thanks General123 for your awesomeness, and your thread!!! Your help made it work for me like a charm! It was also a lot simpler than I thought!!!

+rep to you!!


----------



## Outcasst

Hi, could you modify this 680 BIOS please? I would like it identical apart from unlocking the fan speed to go up to 100%.

Thanks

evga_680_bios.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Hi, could you modify this 680 BIOS please? I would like it identical apart from unlocking the fan speed to go up to 100%.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> evga_680_bios.zip 56k .zip file


Here you go
The core is stuck at 1293 though,.
EDIT: Looks like I was able to fix it, but use caution with this as I do not know how it will work please report back

Outcast.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## KashunatoR

new.zip 56k .zip file
Hello! Could you help me and modify this 680 bios? The only change I would like is to unlock the vent to 100% since it's already a custom bios with boost deactivated and 1.21 voltage.
Thank you very much!


----------



## Ryld Baenre

Did anyone with a 670 4gb superclocked notice any change in the ability of the card to overclock after flashing to the BIOS posted in the first post of the thread?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KashunatoR*
> 
> new.zip 56k .zip file
> Hello! Could you help me and modify this 680 bios? The only change I would like is to unlock the vent to 100% since it's already a custom bios with boost deactivated and 1.21 voltage.
> Thank you very much!


Well it appears that it is already at 100%, but I did it any ways.

KashunatoR.zip 56k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryld Baenre*
> 
> Did anyone with a 670 4gb superclocked notice any change in the ability of the card to overclock after flashing to the BIOS posted in the first post of the thread?


Why of course they did?


----------



## writer21

I have msi 670 pe oc 2gb version. With msi 2.2.3 Im able to overvolt. How will modding my bios help get higher core clock? Right now I can get 1304 stable with max +100mV offset in afterburner. Will I get a bigger bump and is this safe?


----------



## KashunatoR

Thank you very much! By accident I gave you a wrong bios

bios1202.zip 56k .zip file


this one is in fact the one I need the fan unlocked for. Helping me twice would be even more appreciated


----------



## atibbo69

GK104.zip 56k .zip file


Hey General123. This is my eVGA GTX 680 bios

I have it under water and I'm able to hit 1300mhz+ now. I was wondering if you can unlock the voltage as much as possible so I can have more room for OC!

Thanks!


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atibbo69*
> 
> GK104.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> Hey General123. This is my eVGA GTX 680 bios
> 
> I have it under water and I'm able to hit 1300mhz+ now. I was wondering if you can unlock the voltage as much as possible so I can have more room for OC!
> 
> Thanks!


Here you go

atibbo69.zip 56k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> I have msi 670 pe oc 2gb version. With msi 2.2.3 Im able to overvolt. How will modding my bios help get higher core clock? Right now I can get 1304 stable with max +100mV offset in afterburner. Will I get a bigger bump and is this safe?


No need and it should be perfectly safe.


----------



## KashunatoR

General, I see that you're online. Could you take a look at post #3568 ? I've just edited it since I found my initial error.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KashunatoR*
> 
> Thank you very much! By accident I gave you a wrong bios
> 
> bios1202.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> this one is in fact the one I need the fan unlocked for. Helping me twice would be even more appreciated


 KashunatoR.zip 56k .zip file

There you go


----------



## KashunatoR

I cannot thank you enough. It works perfectly. It's exactly what I wanted.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KashunatoR*
> 
> I cannot thank you enough. It works perfectly. It's exactly what I wanted.


Glad it helped you


----------



## atibbo69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> atibbo69.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> No need and it should be perfectly safe.


Thanks a million bud! Worked like a charm. +1

I've been playing Crysis 3 for the past 30 minutes or so stable @ 1358 MHZ and 3510 MHZ Memory @ 1.212 V
Holding steady at 48-49 degrees.

Is that good?

I wish I could hit it with 1.3V .. Could probably get 1400 MHZ +









EDIT:

Is it possible to flash my card with "GTX 680 Lightning LN2 BIOS"
I just read someone did it to their Galaxy 680 and was able to get 1.3V


----------



## General123

That would be the Galaxy 680 with the white pcb. It has the same chips basically as the Lightning which is why that is possible. PCB's without the chip are not able to, no.


----------



## atibbo69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> That would be the Galaxy 680 with the white pcb. It has the same chips basically as the Lightning which is why that is possible. PCB's without the chip are not able to, no.


That's disappointing.









Is there any other way possible to mod the voltage higher?


----------



## dean_8486

General, could you mod my BIOS please. I have a reference MSI 680GTX under water, so temps are very good. I would like as much voltage as possible I can crank up the clocks.
Thanks Bud









GK104 MSI 680GTX.zip 55k .zip file


----------



## Sqwall

Hi This is my first post.

Please mod my bios to be voltage unlocked so I can overclock my video.

My card is Windforce X3 670 4GB - the exact model number is this - GV-N670OC-4GD. I did not see any bioses for 4GB vesrions of Windforce and would not risk flashing 2GB version.

Here is the link (it works under chrome):
https://mega.co.nz/#!gZ9zXQAQ!Ns1Tp3KtBcvrH5ofd12nlTzBcoQ41ICK-6n3h3NEGgQ

Thank you in advance.


----------



## tarpon31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atibbo69*
> 
> Thanks a million bud! Worked like a charm. +1
> 
> I've been playing Crysis 3 for the past 30 minutes or so stable @ 1358 MHZ and 3510 MHZ Memory @ 1.212 V
> Holding steady at 48-49 degrees.
> 
> Is that good?
> 
> I wish I could hit it with 1.3V .. Could probably get 1400 MHZ +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Is it possible to flash my card with "GTX 680 Lightning LN2 BIOS"
> I just read someone did it to their Galaxy 680 and was able to get 1.3V


I was able to flash my 2gb 680 FTW card with both unlocked LN2 bios's and it worked but I am quite sure it does not work on every card and the risks are probably quite high if you do get it to work.

If it is to work you have to use one of the two unlocked LN2 bios's and you have to use the specific Afterburner 2.2.3 for the voltage to work correctly also the extra voltage control's for the vrm's and such are not available on other cards other than lightnings only the main the voltage control.


----------



## atibbo69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarpon31*
> 
> I was able to flash my 2gb 680 FTW card with both unlocked LN2 bios's and it worked but I am quite sure it does not work on every card and the risks are probably quite high if you do get it to work.
> 
> If it is to work you have to use one of the two unlocked LN2 bios's and you have to use the specific Afterburner 2.2.3 for the voltage to work correctly also the extra voltage control's for the vrm's and such are not available on other cards other than lightnings only the main the voltage control.


Yeah probably not worth the risk


----------



## etripier

I've got news on my *MSI GTX N660 TF III 2GD5/OC*
I've theses stable 2 times on 3DMArk11 get *P7133*, Hope it will stay stable in Crysis 3 I will play a while to see
Here are the pics


I did by using the stock bios from my card and moded it with the stock bios of the hawk model tweaking with *KeplerBiosTweaker.exe*









BIOS are downloadable here http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?page=1&architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=MSI&model=GTX+660&interface=&memSize=0


----------



## NateZ28

For some reason after flashing my BIOS MSI afterburner is not showing the correct new clocks. I have a ASUS 670 DCUII and used the BIOS included here.
Valley and Heaven report it is running at proper speeds, but Afterburner is over 120 Mhz lower.


----------



## dean_8486

Okay so I have flashed my 680 and running 1300 stable on the core and still going!


----------



## atibbo69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> atibbo69.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> No need and it should be perfectly safe.


General, is there anyway to remove the boost clock so it's at max clock at all times?


----------



## Ryld Baenre

Thanks for putting this all together General.

I flashed the bios for the 670 4gb sc last night and squeezed another 26MHz out of my core clock and another 17MHz out Of the mem clock for a unigine valley run at 1254/ 3856. I can't get the thing stable at 1267 even when the memory has 0 offset. Anyone have any idea why? My temps aren't going above 60C. Does this just mean the card needs more voltage to go any higher?

That is the most unlocked the bios can get, correct?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atibbo69*
> 
> General, is there anyway to remove the boost clock so it's at max clock at all times?


Why do you need this? Are you suffering from high temperatures, or high power draw? I think there is a method, using nVidia Inspector and some batch files :S
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryld Baenre*
> 
> Thanks for putting this all together General.
> 
> I flashed the bios for the 670 4gb sc last night and squeezed another 26MHz out of my core clock and another 17MHz out Of the mem clock for a unigine valley run at 1254/ 3856. I can't get the thing stable at 1267 even when the memory has 0 offset. Anyone have any idea why? My temps aren't going above 60C. Does this just mean the card needs more voltage to go any higher?
> 
> That is the most unlocked the bios can get, correct?


Your card won't clock higher at those voltages, and you would need more voltage, yes. This is, unfortnuately, not possibly without hardware modification.


----------



## NateZ28

So does anyone know why my core clock is not showing correctly in afterburner after flashing my BIOS?


----------



## atibbo69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Why do you need this? Are you suffering from high temperatures, or high power draw? I think there is a method, using nVidia Inspector and some batch files :S
> Your card won't clock higher at those voltages, and you would need more voltage, yes. This is, unfortnuately, not possibly without hardware modification.


Well, my 3DMARK 11 score sucks. I got over 10,000 before but now I can barely get 9000. The clock doesn't jump up until the last test. Shouldn't it be at max clock during the entire test to achieve the best result?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atibbo69*
> 
> Well, my 3DMARK 11 score sucks. I got over 10,000 before but now I can barely get 9000. The clock doesn't jump up until the last test. Shouldn't it be at max clock during the entire test to achieve the best result?


Yes, it should. What are your TDP during 3DMark? What are your temperatures? An overvolted GPU will draw more power and push more heat, putting you close to the kepler throttleing limits (around 140-147% TDP is your absolute max)

Also, what was your maximum overclock before and after the mod?


----------



## atibbo69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Yes, it should. What are your TDP during 3DMark? What are your temperatures? An overvolted GPU will draw more power and push more heat, putting you close to the kepler throttleing limits (around 140-147% TDP is your absolute max)
> 
> Also, what was your maximum overclock before and after the mod?


Voltage stays at 1212 during the entire run. MHZ bounce between 800-1000 for all the tests except the last one (combined test) it stays at 1358MHZ during the entire test.

Temp goes from 48-50

Before I think I was able to get 1300MHZ + I can't remember the exact number.

When I'm playing Crysis 3 it stays at 1358MHZ the entire time as well.

The clock should be at 1358 throughout every test should it not? Not just the last one


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atibbo69*
> 
> Voltage stays at 1212 during the entire run. MHZ bounce between 800-1000 for all the tests except the last one (combined test) it stays at 1358MHZ during the entire test.
> 
> Temp goes from 48-50
> 
> Before I think I was able to get 1300MHZ + I can't remember the exact number.
> 
> When I'm playing Crysis 3 it stays at 1358MHZ the entire time as well.
> 
> The clock should be at 1358 throughout every test should it not? Not just the last one


Not nessesarily, synthetic benchmarks are overrated, and mostly useless. If you don't see throttling while gaming, your overlock is stable.

What TDP do you measure? (Power %)


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> General, could you mod my BIOS please. I have a reference MSI 680GTX under water, so temps are very good. I would like as much voltage as possible I can crank up the clocks.
> Thanks Bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GK104 MSI 680GTX.zip 55k .zip file


 dean_8486.zip 56k .zip file










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *etripier*
> 
> I've got news on my *MSI GTX N660 TF III 2GD5/OC*
> I've theses stable 2 times on 3DMArk11 get *P7133*, Hope it will stay stable in Crysis 3 I will play a while to see
> Here are the pics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did by using the stock bios from my card and moded it with the stock bios of the hawk model tweaking with *KeplerBiosTweaker.exe*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS are downloadable here http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?page=1&architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=MSI&model=GTX+660&interface=&memSize=0


Very cool man. I just have not heard much about it and did not want to risk peoples cards. Thank you for the info









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atibbo69*
> 
> Voltage stays at 1212 during the entire run. MHZ bounce between 800-1000 for all the tests except the last one (combined test) it stays at 1358MHZ during the entire test.
> 
> Temp goes from 48-50
> 
> Before I think I was able to get 1300MHZ + I can't remember the exact number.
> 
> When I'm playing Crysis 3 it stays at 1358MHZ the entire time as well.
> 
> The clock should be at 1358 throughout every test should it not? Not just the last one


Wow you are like the tenth person to have such a problem. And you all had water cooling or just very low temps involved with high clocks.


----------



## NateZ28

Ok I know I've asked this a couple times now but no one will even give my question acknowledgement.
*Why are my new core clocks not properly showing in afterburner? It's showing what appears to be stock frequencies, but Heaven and Valley show the OC (1200Mhz).*

I did a clean install of drivers and afterburner, using the newest version of both. I made sure to set my frequencies to stock before flashing.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateZ28*
> 
> Ok I know I've asked this a couple times now but no one will even give my question acknowledgement.
> *Why are my new core clocks not properly showing in afterburner? It's showing what appears to be stock frequencies, but Heaven and Valley show the OC (1200Mhz).*
> 
> I did a clean install of drivers and afterburner, using the newest version of both. I made sure to set my frequencies to stock before flashing.


Pic of graph please.


----------



## NateZ28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Pic of graph please.



As you can see, Valley is reporting 1300Mhz, which I believe to be the accurate speed. I am running the 314.09 drivers now, but that shouldn't matter.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateZ28*
> 
> 
> As you can see, Valley is reporting 1300Mhz, which I believe to be the accurate speed. I am running the 314.09 drivers now, but that shouldn't matter.


Valley is "Borked" beyond reason with its "Monitor" - The other day I was apparently (According to Valley) running with a 14XX clock on my CORE - Which of course is far from the truth (Until I get my EVBOT, but that is another story).

What people in the Valley thread experienced is that Valley will not reset its CORE/MEM, so when you overclock or underclock, there is a chance that it just adds to the CORE listed inside of the program. I solved the problem with a CLEAN installation of Valley - Which is now "Dirty" again.


----------



## Chillie

Ok, guys I know I may be a repeat poster. Anyways I am very interested in flashing my MSI Twin Frozr III gtx 680 (already factory overclocked a little). My question is has anyone ever flashed one of these cards? if so did it improve the overclocking capability (My card is voltage locked so i would only flash if i could unlock the voltage). I can get my memory overclock rather high however if my card boosts anywhere close 1188.9+ it will eventually crash. Lastly GPUz stopped showing the factory overclock as applied by factory it will only show the nvidia default clocks for both readings no clue why

So any information or bios files that would make this process easy and safe to do please post some info +rep for providing helpful realistic info.

Drivers currently used: 310.90 & previous versions (ever since i've started using the newer drivers my overclocking abilities have created my previous overclocks to become unstable)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5dwxv/


----------



## NateZ28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Valley is "Borked" beyond reason with its "Monitor" - The other day I was apparently (According to Valley) running with a 14XX clock on my CORE - Which of course is far from the truth (Until I get my EVBOT, but that is another story).
> 
> What people in the Valley thread experienced is that Valley will not reset its CORE/MEM, so when you overclock or underclock, there is a chance that it just adds to the CORE listed inside of the program.


No I it's Afterburner.
Before flashing my BIOS I was getting 1500 in Valley @ stock. After flashing I get around 1600 without touching the OC settings. But my core clock still shows the same as pre-flash 1071 Mhz.
Before someone says it's the driver, the clocks were showing correctly before I flashed the BIOS with this same driver.

Valley and Heaven both report the proper core clock of 1202 Mhz. Which is what the flashed BIOS for my ASUS 670 DCUII should be.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateZ28*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, Valley is reporting 1300Mhz, which I believe to be the accurate speed. I am running the 314.09 drivers now, but that shouldn't matter.


As Gomi said, afterburner is correct, heaven and valley read incorrectly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chillie*
> 
> Ok, guys I know I may be a repeat poster. Anyways I am very interested in flashing my MSI Twin Frozr III gtx 680 (already factory overclocked a little). My question is has anyone ever flashed one of these cards? if so did it improve the overclocking capability (My card is voltage locked so i would only flash if i could unlock the voltage). I can get my memory overclock rather high however if my card boosts anywhere close 1188.9+ it will eventually crash. Lastly GPUz stopped showing the factory overclock as applied by factory it will only show the nvidia default clocks for both readings no clue why
> 
> So any information or bios files that would make this process easy and safe to do please post some info +rep for providing helpful realistic info.
> 
> Drivers currently used: 310.90 & previous versions (ever since i've started using the newer drivers my overclocking abilities have created my previous overclocks to become unstable)
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5dwxv/


Just as a general answer to this question, which I have answered many times before, of course you will get gains in overclocks. Like adding more volts to a cpu you will go higher.


----------



## Chillie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> As Gomi said, afterburner is correct, heaven and valley read incorrectly.
> Just as a general answer to this question, which I have answered many times before, of course you will get gains in overclocks. Like adding more volts to a cpu you will go higher.


If this is the case which bios is voltage unlocked?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chillie*
> 
> If this is the case which bios is voltage unlocked?


You need to dump your bios and post it then I will mod it and you flash it..


----------



## NateZ28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> As Gomi said, afterburner is correct, heaven and valley read incorrectly.


If that's true then why did my score go up by 1000 points at the same clocks sir?


----------



## Chillie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> You need to dump your bios and post it then I will mod it and you flash it..


I have the bios ready to go however whats the best way to post the .rom file?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateZ28*
> 
> If that's true then why did my score go up by 1000 points at the same clocks sir?


1000 points? I thats probably different settings then, thats more then what a 20-30mhz boost will give you.


----------



## Chillie

Here ya go General123 thanks for the help!!! I copy the bios through GPUZ so i hope this works for you.

GK104.zip 119k .zip file


----------



## NateZ28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> 1000 points? I thats probably different settings then, thats more then what a 20-30mhz boost will give you.


The stock core clock for my card is right around 1 Ghz. The OC BIOS is 1.2 Ghz. That is where that higher number is coming from.
Afterburner is still showing the stock core clock of 1 Ghz, but the voltages went up to 1.275 (which is one of the things the BIOS unlocks). To me this indicates the new BIOS's clocks are working but Afterburner is still reading what the stock BIOS would be.

I guess I will have to give EVGA Precision a try if I can't get Afterburner working right.


----------



## Chillie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chillie*
> 
> Here ya go General123 thanks for the help!!! I copy the bios through GPUZ so i hope this works for you.


 GK104 my current bios.zip 119k .zip file


sorry for the double post


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chillie*
> 
> GK104 my current bios.zip 119k .zip file
> 
> 
> sorry for the double post


 Chillie.zip 120k .zip file


----------



## Jenova69

So i'm trying to mod the bios of my evga gtx660 sc but it keeps telling me the bios file can not be read. I'm using the latest gpuz to save the bios. Some suggestions would be awesome.


----------



## Chillie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Chillie.zip 120k .zip file


Thank you very much!! what would be the best flash method?


----------



## dr/owned

Having a little bit of an issue:

I have 2 680's. One is a EVGA SC the other is an EVGA Ref. Because I'm getting artifacts due to the mismatched clockspeeds in SLI, I want to flash the Ref to be SC. I dumped the SC bios using gpu-z, but when I flash it to the Ref, the card disappears on next reboot and only shows back up when I flash back to the Ref bios. I also tired flashing the SC bios from the OP and get the same issue. What am I doing wrong?

Attached is both bioses that are stock from the cards.

bios.zip 113k .zip file


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jenova69*
> 
> So i'm trying to mod the bios of my evga gtx660 sc but it keeps telling me the bios file can not be read. I'm using the latest gpuz to save the bios. Some suggestions would be awesome.


Try to upload your BIOS, and i will give it a go








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr/owned*
> 
> Having a little bit of an issue:
> 
> I have 2 680's. One is a EVGA SC the other is an EVGA Ref. Because I'm getting artifacts due to the mismatched clockspeeds in SLI, I want to flash the Ref to be SC. I dumped the SC bios using gpu-z, but when I flash it to the Ref, the card disappears on next reboot and only shows back up when I flash back to the Ref bios. I also tired flashing the SC bios from the OP and get the same issue. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Attached is both bioses that are stock from the cards.
> 
> bios.zip 113k .zip file


They are different cards, if it works it is pure luck, it most likely wont. You will have to match the clocks manually from overclocking software. (this is why you normally get matching cards for SLI)


----------



## dr/owned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> They are different cards, if it works it is pure luck, it most likely wont. You will have to match the clocks manually from overclocking software. (this is why you normally get matching cards for SLI)


Isn't SC and Ref (and a couple more like the Signature) are the exact same PCB just different clock speeds from the BIOS or a different cooler?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr/owned*
> 
> Isn't SC and Ref (and a couple more like the Signature) are the exact same PCB just different clock speeds from the BIOS or a different cooler?


There are quite a few differences in those two BIOS (for starters, the file size), i can't tell you why reference bios does not work across different reference boards, but they often don't.


----------



## dr/owned

Problem kinda solved: just started with the Ref bios and set all the clocks/volts to match the SC bios. Both cards now have the same clocks...but I don't think the Ref can handle SC speeds without crashing under full load. Might have to downgrade the SC to a Ref then (both cost me the same so I don't particularly care either way).


----------



## Jenova69

Here ya go

Bios.zip 56k .zip file
 Thanks!


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jenova69*
> 
> Here ya go
> 
> Bios.zip 56k .zip file
> Thanks!


Ohh, i didnt realise it is a GK106 card. Those cards arent really supported, the software will only (in some cases) be able to change the max boost clock and fan settings. The voltage cannot be unlocked at those cards.


----------



## Jenova69

Well darn! oh well this thing already boost to 1200mhz, i was really hoping to see how high it could go.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr/owned*
> 
> Having a little bit of an issue:
> 
> I have 2 680's. One is a EVGA SC the other is an EVGA Ref. Because I'm getting artifacts due to the mismatched clockspeeds in SLI, I want to flash the Ref to be SC.


I don't think different clocks are the reason you're seeing artifacts. One card is boosting or being OCed beyond it's capability... you could always flash both to 1.21v and set the power target to be the same etc etc and see what you get. You don't need 'matching' vBIOS for that.


----------



## dr/owned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dr/owned*
> 
> Having a little bit of an issue:
> 
> I have 2 680's. One is a EVGA SC the other is an EVGA Ref. Because I'm getting artifacts due to the mismatched clockspeeds in SLI, I want to flash the Ref to be SC.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think different clocks are the reason you're seeing artifacts. One card is boosting or being OCed beyond it's capability... you could always flash both to 1.21v and set the power target to be the same etc etc and see what you get. You don't need 'matching' vBIOS for that.
Click to expand...

Right now with both cards running the exact same clocks/volts/boosts, I still get flickering (horizontal black bars on the bottom half of my screen). It seems the root cause is when the core clock throttles down, because the flicker happens exactly on the transition (monitoring in Precision X). Specifically I think it's on the transition from 1058 to 849 Mhz. I had this problem with my 5850's and the solution was to just disable downclocking. It's on my todo list to do this for my 680's; I'm just waiting for my waterblocks before I get into the BIOS tweaking too hard.


----------



## error-id10t

I know I'm stating the obvious, but that's not normal and you shouldn't have to do that. Have you tried other set of drivers (none have had issues for me but everyone's cards behave differently or maybe the install just borked little). Unless you're running multi monitor setup, not sure if that would cause issues when it downclocks...


----------



## KungMartin90

Weird! I need help! I decided to install new drivers (from 313.95 to 314.07), and now the BIOS flash doens't work anymore!!! And my card even seems to have gone back to power saving again, which it shouldn't be doing since I have k-boost enabled in evga precision x.

Any help would be highly appreciated!!!

edit: the voltage unlock and power target unlock works. but the gpu clock is not at 1200mhz automatically which it was the first time i flashed my bios with the old drivers!! Also, like mentioned, the gpu clock will go down to 300mhz after a second or two, even if i force constant boost with my .bat file (and with k-boost ticked in precision x).

edit2: and the gpu clock never goes past 966mhz for some reason. I tried +300 on the core offset, it still stayed at 966mhz. As opposed to it being on 1200mhz default first time i flashed. And I only had to set +13 to get 1215mhz!!

what's wrong!! :-(


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> Weird! I need help! I decided to install new drivers (from 313.95 to 314.07), and now the BIOS flash doens't work anymore!!! And my card even seems to have gone back to power saving again, which it shouldn't be doing since I have k-boost enabled in evga precision x.
> 
> Any help would be highly appreciated!!!
> 
> edit: the voltage unlock and power target unlock works. but the gpu clock is not at 1200mhz automatically which it was the first time i flashed my bios with the old drivers!! Also, like mentioned, the gpu clock will go down to 300mhz after a second or two, even if i force constant boost with my .bat file (and with k-boost ticked in precision x).
> 
> edit2: and the gpu clock never goes past 966mhz for some reason. I tried +300 on the core offset, it still stayed at 966mhz. As opposed to it being on 1200mhz default first time i flashed. And I only had to set +13 to get 1215mhz!!
> 
> what's wrong!! :-(


Did you try and go back to the 313 driver?


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Did you try and go back to the 313 driver?


I just did. Still the same problem.

I'm ****ed. Why did this have to happen to me?

This thread seriously should say "If you flash your bios you will never be able to install new drivers without ******* your card up".

Yay.


----------



## dr/owned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Did you try and go back to the 313 driver?
> 
> 
> 
> I just did. Still the same problem.
> 
> I'm ****ed. Why did this have to happen to me?
> 
> This thread seriously should say "If you flash your bios you will never be able to install new drivers without ******* your card up".
> 
> Yay.
Click to expand...

Try the second PCI-e slot on your mobo. Reflash.


----------



## KungMartin90

UPDATE!!! Sorry guys for making a scene. I was just so worried my card was ruined.

All I had to do was re-apply k-boost. basically i unticked it, rebooted, ticked it again, rebooted, and it was back to normal. i'm now running the latest drivers with flashed BIOS









Thanks for you guys concerns! +rep to you!


----------



## error-id10t

meh, I see you've fixed it.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> I just did. Still the same problem.
> 
> I'm ****ed. Why did this have to happen to me?
> 
> This thread seriously should say "If you flash your bios you will never be able to install new drivers without ******* your card up".
> 
> Yay.


LOL.. glad its fixed...


----------



## KungMartin90

New drivers allow me to push 1241mhz on the core stable







Yay!! (I can barely believe it. Considering I was having trouble pushing 1189mhz before flashing)


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> UPDATE!!! Sorry guys for making a scene. I was just so worried my card was ruined.
> 
> All I had to do was re-apply k-boost. basically i unticked it, rebooted, ticked it again, rebooted, and it was back to normal. i'm now running the latest drivers with flashed BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for you guys concerns! +rep to you!


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> UPDATE!!! Sorry guys for making a scene. I was just so worried my card was ruined.
> 
> All I had to do was re-apply k-boost. basically i unticked it, rebooted, ticked it again, rebooted, and it was back to normal. i'm now running the latest drivers with flashed BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for you guys concerns! +rep to you!


Just out of pure curiosity, why are you running k-boost? :O. That **** results in far more wear on the GPU than the overvolt itself, and i never noticed a difference :S


----------



## Gomi

Might be preaching to the choir here, but people **NEED** to untick K-boost every single time they install/uninstall drivers.

It is even stated on the eVGA webpage in bold letters.

If you do not you risk running into more trouble than you ever wished for (Like the above mentioned, which was luckily easy to solve).

And as iRandomize already said, if you run K-BOOST, at least use the Inspector BAT files that can force the cards into Idle and Boost mode - That way you are not burning through your cards while playing Farmville or whatever it is you do besides gaming.

There is absolutely NO reason that you are forcing your cards to run 100% while surfing the web, especially if you are overvolted.


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Just out of pure curiosity, why are you running k-boost? :O. That **** results in far more wear on the GPU than the overvolt itself, and i never noticed a difference :S


the only extra "wear" is the fact that your gpu will run at a higher temperature than without it ticked. But in my case, it's not even a high temperature, which is why I'm not worried about having it ticked. Plus, my card never downclocks, not in menus, during low gpu usage, never. Which is what I want ^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Might be preaching to the choir here, but people **NEED** to untick K-boost every single time they install/uninstall drivers.
> 
> It is even stated on the eVGA webpage in bold letters.
> 
> If you do not you risk running into more trouble than you ever wished for (Like the above mentioned, which was luckily easy to solve).


Yeah, stupid of me.
Quote:


> And as iRandomize already said, if you run K-BOOST, at least use the Inspector BAT files that can force the cards into Idle and Boost mode - That way you are not burning through your cards while playing Farmville or whatever it is you do besides gaming.
> 
> There is absolutely NO reason that you are forcing your cards to run 100% while surfing the web, especially if you are overvolted.


Well I have my personal reason. Which is that I very easily forget to turn it back to constant boost from idle. And it just gets a bit frustrating when you have to exit the game, turn it on, and enter again. It happened to me so many times that after a while I just surrendered, and kept it on full boost all the time. My temperatures are still in their low 30's, so I'm not worried about any wear.


----------



## KungMartin90

Hey I have a question. Is 1.212 the highest voltage I can go with gtx 670? Because my 1241mhz core clock crashed on me. And I'm getting a max of 60C at 99% gpu usage. I wanna be able to clock more :s


----------



## Ryld Baenre

Is core clock by itself or do you have memory clock increased too?


----------



## KungMartin90

Both.


----------



## Ryld Baenre

If you have an offset on your memory clock you can try and decrease it in 25 MHz steps to see if that helps. After each decrease run a bench to test stability. You'll have to make a decision if core clock or mem clock is more important. Like mine your card might be at its limit with only 1.212 v

What is your max core clock without touching the memory clock?


----------



## KungMartin90

Well i MIGHT be able to pull off 1241mhz stable without touching the memory. Let me try.


----------



## KungMartin90

Well, it seems I'm able to push 1228mhz stable. I'm happy with that. (3815mhz on the memory)


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> the only extra "wear" is the fact that your gpu will run at a higher temperature than without it ticked. But in my case, it's not even a high temperature, which is why I'm not worried about having it ticked. Plus, my card never downclocks, not in menus, during low gpu usage, never. Which is what I want ^^
> Yeah, stupid of me.
> Well I have my personal reason. Which is that I very easily forget to turn it back to constant boost from idle. And it just gets a bit frustrating when you have to exit the game, turn it on, and enter again. It happened to me so many times that after a while I just surrendered, and kept it on full boost all the time. My temperatures are still in their low 30's, so I'm not worried about any wear.


Temperature is not the only thing that wears down a GPU... And how does K-BOOST increase performance? I never got that, my benchmark scores and game FPS seems to be exactly the same...

I might get an increase in game menu fps? dunno :S doesen't seem all that important too me. Whenever i need 100% GPU, it will be running at the max clock speed....


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Temperature is not the only thing that wears down a GPU... And how does K-BOOST increase performance? I never got that, my benchmark scores and game FPS seems to be exactly the same...
> 
> I might get an increase in game menu fps? dunno :S doesen't seem all that important too me. Whenever i need 100% GPU, it will be running at the max clock speed....


Thing is, not all games will run at 100% gpu usage.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> Thing is, not all games will run at 100% gpu usage.


Do they need to? Aren't you pushing enough frames anyways? I sincerly am curious, because i would really like to know just one reason to use K-BOOST. One example of a game, that visually benefits from K-BOOST.


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Do they need to? Aren't you pushing enough frames anyways? I sincerly am curious, because i would really like to know just one reason to use K-BOOST. One example of a game, that visually benefits from K-BOOST.


Planetside 2 and Assasin's Creed 3. They run on ridiculously low gpu usage.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> Planetside 2 and Assasin's Creed 3. They run on ridiculously low gpu usage.


OK







if it somehow magically gives you more FPS, you might as well force as much performance through it as possible







. Personally, i am very satisfied with the way my GPU performs in PS2, without unnecessary wear


----------



## KungMartin90

^Well, my card no longer fluctuates between boost clock and kepler boost depending on gpu usage, so yes i'm very happy ;-)


----------



## Gomi

I am still under the belief (Unless proven otherwise of course) that the whole K-BOOST spectacle is a Placebo effect.

It is like people removing the Turbo Boost feature on the Z77 motherboards and their Ivy CPUs - I am not some energy-saving tree-hugger screaming about the death of some unknown beetle in the Amazon, but do people REALLY need their CPU running at a solid 5Ghz All the time ?

Whatever floats your boat I guess - I might do some K-BOOST ON/OFF benchmarks later today and post them here so we can have some solid information about this.

Also, have you tried switching to Maximum Performance in the Nvidia Control Panel ?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> I am still under the belief (Unless proven otherwise of course) that the whole K-BOOST spectacle is a Placebo effect.
> 
> It is like people removing the Turbo Boost feature on the Z77 motherboards and their Ivy CPUs - I am not some energy-saving tree-hugger screaming about the death of some unknown beetle in the Amazon, but do people REALLY need their CPU running at a solid 5Ghz All the time ?
> 
> Whatever floats your boat I guess - I might do some K-BOOST ON/OFF benchmarks later today and post them here so we can have some solid information about this.
> 
> Also, have you tried switching to Maximum Performance in the Nvidia Control Panel ?


The Adaptive setting as an NVIDIA default is actually a very good setting and no reason to change to Performance.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> The Adaptive setting as an NVIDIA default is actually a very good setting and no reason to change to Performance.


Thanks mate - I always juggled between these and never really seen a difference - Was told that the Performance setting was from "back then" when the new generation of cards would behave oddly in some games, and Nvidia implemented it as an option to counter that.

No idea if this is true though - Picked it up on the Nvidia forums.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Thanks mate - I always juggled between these and never really seen a difference - Was told that the Performance setting was from "back then" when the new generation of cards would behave oddly in some games, and Nvidia implemented it as an option to counter that.
> 
> No idea if this is true though - Picked it up on the Nvidia forums.


I don't have proof of that but it makes sense. But for these Kepler cards many enthusiasts recommend the keeping the default Adaptive setting since the card is designed for that and there are no disadvantages or anything of not keeping it at that. Unless of course your into extreme benchmarking.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> ^Well, my card no longer fluctuates between boost clock and kepler boost depending on gpu usage, so yes i'm very happy ;-)


I suppose you turned off the Intel power saving features?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> I am still under the belief (Unless proven otherwise of course) that the whole K-BOOST spectacle is a Placebo effect.
> 
> It is like people removing the Turbo Boost feature on the Z77 motherboards and their Ivy CPUs - I am not some energy-saving tree-hugger screaming about the death of some unknown beetle in the Amazon, but do people REALLY need their CPU running at a solid 5Ghz All the time ?
> 
> Whatever floats your boat I guess - I might do some K-BOOST ON/OFF benchmarks later today and post them here so we can have some solid information about this.
> 
> Also, have you tried switching to Maximum Performance in the Nvidia Control Panel ?


I couldn't agree more! I would love to see those benchmarks! I do not believe that K-BOOST will, in any shape or form, improve your performance.


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> I am still under the belief (Unless proven otherwise of course) that the whole K-BOOST spectacle is a Placebo effect.


people who say it "gives free performance" are just dumb, because they don't know what k-boost does. all it does it force the card to run at a constant boost clock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> I suppose you turned off the Intel power saving features?


Don't have any Intel power saving feature.


----------



## TiesTorN

hey guys, I got an EVGA GTX 670 FTW, I flashed the modded rom but it didn't help much because the gpu reaches 70c very quickly and it throttles. Is there any way to remove this throttle? I've been searching since yesterday but I couldn't find anything...


----------



## dr/owned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiesTorN*
> 
> hey guys, I got an EVGA GTX 670 FTW, I flashed the modded rom but it didn't help much because the gpu reaches 70c very quickly and it throttles. Is there any way to remove this throttle? I've been searching since yesterday but I couldn't find anything...


The throttle is there to prevent frying the die...so you don't want to turn it off even if you could. You should be looking at why you're hitting the limit so quickly. Unless you're somehow running an insane overclock, it seems the card will crash from instability long before it hits thermal limit.


----------



## TiesTorN

No, it is there to make the card's life span longer... The card will shut itself off if it reaches a very high temp. anyway. 70c is too low for throttling.

It is normal to hit the limit too quickly with 1.21V and 1293mhz clock. These cards have stock cooling let me remind you, they don't have custom cooling like some other overclocked brands.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiesTorN*
> 
> No, it is there to make the card's life span longer... The card will shut itself off if it reaches a very high temp. anyway. 70c is too low for throttling.
> 
> It is normal to hit the limit too quickly with 1.21V and 1293mhz clock. These cards have stock cooling let me remind you, they don't have custom cooling like some other overclocked brands.


Kepler GPU's does in fact throttle at 70C, they are made to do so. I have a theory on avoiding temperature throttling, it might or might not work. If you wish to try it, please supply me with your BIOS, as well as ALL of your overclocking settings (memory, core, voltage, everything)


----------



## Chillie

Is it common for GPUZ and afterburner to read your boost clock a bit higher than what you set it at? I have noticed that all my sensor readings are more accurate to what i am setting my overclock @ the lower they are set. But when I clock them higher the higher the sensors read. Example core clock will be set @ 1099 boosting to 1164 gpuz will show this for gpu info clock as opposed to the default reference clock reading.........(gpuz and afterburner will read the highest reading @ 1174 under load)......totally baffled as to why.

Also In Gpuz the graphic card info used to read the factory msi overclock and then the nvidia reference clocks (deafault box under current core) not until recently did Gpuz read both current clock settings as the same as the reference clocks if i do not apply my own overclock.


----------



## TiesTorN

gtx670ftw_tiestorn.zip 57k .zip file


I wanna use it at 1.21V and 1300mhz boost clock... no need to touch memory as the performance gain is not worth it.

if you can adjust the fan curve a bit more agressive to keep the temperatures under control, it would be good...


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Kepler GPU's does in fact throttle at 70C, they are made to do so. I have a theory on avoiding temperature throttling, it might or might not work. If you wish to try it, please supply me with your BIOS, as well as ALL of your overclocking settings (memory, core, voltage, everything)


iRandomize if you need the LN2 BIOS from the eVGA Classified card let me know - Know for a fact that on that setting the Classifieds do NOT throttle at any temperature.


----------



## Idemedosumom

Hello guys. A total newb here and I need some advice. I didn't read all the posts in this thread as there are many...

I own a gigabyte windforce gtx 670. I used evga precision to overclock my gtx670 and found out that there is a voltage limit (1.175).

So I wanted to try this unlocking with a custom bios. So I should download the custom bios from one of the links mentioned in the first post and flash with the nvflash method. Is this correct?

Thanks!


----------



## spitty13

What is the average gain people are getting flashing with the gigabyte 670 WF3?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spitty13*
> 
> What is the average gain people are getting flashing with the gigabyte 670 WF3?


The overall average is about 40 mhz


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spitty13*
> 
> What is the average gain people are getting flashing with the gigabyte 670 WF3?


for me it was only 13 mhz on the core (1215mhz). +that it used to be unstable at 13mhz less without flashed bios. now it's 100% stable with 13mhz more. so i'm happy, even if it's not a huge gain.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> for me it was only 13 mhz on the core (1215mhz). +that it used to be unstable at 13mhz less without flashed bios. now it's 100% stable with 13mhz more. so i'm happy, even if it's not a huge gain.


40Mhz gain from games like BF3, not a app like heaven where the gains will be small (barely gained 20mhz myself on heaven) but in Bf3 I gained quite a bit.


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> 40Mhz gain from games like BF3, not a app like heaven where the gains will be small (barely gained 20mhz myself on heaven) but in Bf3 I gained quite a bit.


but i find anything that will crash in heaven, will crash in games like crysis 3. that's why anything stable in heaven, is stable for me.

i did a new attempt, and i'm at 1228mhz on the core, and 3787mhz on the memory. been playing crysis 3 for an hour with no driver crash. looks stable


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> people who say it "gives free performance" are just dumb, because they don't know what k-boost does. all it does it force the card to run at a constant boost clock. (so are people that use it)
> Don't have any Intel power saving feature.


Yes you do.... lots of them... 3770K?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> iRandomize if you need the LN2 BIOS from the eVGA Classified card let me know - Know for a fact that on that setting the Classifieds do NOT throttle at any temperature.


The same goes for the 680 Lightning BIOS, but i found that those BIOS are so bloody different, that it is impossible to locate anything :S


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> 40Mhz gain from games like BF3, not a app like heaven where the gains will be small (barely gained 20mhz myself on heaven) but in Bf3 I gained quite a bit.


I don't think Heaven is more taxing than BF3. I thought most people here are Heaven stable and then are BF3 unstable?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I don't think Heaven is more taxing than BF3. I thought most people here are Heaven stable and then are BF3 unstable?


Try heaven 4.0







BF3 tends to stress the memory a log though


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Try heaven 4.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BF3 tends to stress the memory a log though


Oh ok. So can Heaven 4.0 be the basis for looking for the ultimate OC for the card?


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Yes you do.... lots of them... 3770K?


Oh my bad. Yes, they have been disabled in BIOS. But I wasn't talking about my cpu, i was talking about my graphics card.


----------



## digiadventures

My card couldn't keep stable boost when unlocked with kgb.

I used kepler bios tweaker and its working much better

http://www.overclock.net/t/1365365/do-not-use-kgb-to-unlock-bios


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> My card couldn't keep stable boost when unlocked with kgb.
> 
> I used kepler bios tweaker and its working much better
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1365365/do-not-use-kgb-to-unlock-bios


GTX 660








You sir, have no idea what you are doing!


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> GTX 660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sir, have no idea what you are doing!


And how did you come to that conclusion ?
You only need to modify cfg to add 1.21 voltage and kgb tool can you used with GK106.


----------



## xb2iris

After some hefty consideration, and a brain rush from hell, I think its time to get a performance boost outta my MSI GFX 670 Power Edition.

Then after I got a reading, and a testing, I realised there's only much you can do without overvolting the card. Using MSI Afterburner 2.2.3 as advised, but can only see one voltage rudder, that doesn't work. So I read on, and on, and after my head almost exploded, I found this thread, with unlocked BIOSes, but no 670 PE mods listed on the first screen.

Had a stab at doing this myself, trembled like all mortals trying to tweak things for the first time, and then I saw that General123 offered to mod BIOS files for flashing on Page 1. So I thought I would drop a file in your laps, take a job around the planet out of sheer panic, and see if someone could mod this thing to unlock those Voltages.

Sorry, I do apologise. I am a lunatic, but so are all the folks using i7 + 670GFX PCs to present spreadsheets and read their emails. See if you can help a fan out. Here's my very mortal stock BIOS.

670PE.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> And how did you come to that conclusion ?
> You only need to modify cfg to add 1.21 voltage and kgb tool can you used with GK106.


this.... wrong information on top of more wrong information, topped off with even more of that.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1365365/using-kgb-kepler-bios-editor-unlocker-is-not-the-best-way-to-unlock-your-cards-bios
Also, the 660Ti should only be overvolted to 1.1875
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xb2iris*
> 
> After some hefty consideration, and a brain rush from hell, I think its time to get a performance boost outta my MSI GFX 670 Power Edition.
> 
> Then after I got a reading, and a testing, I realised there's only much you can do without overvolting the card. Using MSI Afterburner 2.2.3 as advised, but can only see one voltage rudder, that doesn't work. So I read on, and on, and after my head almost exploded, I found this thread, with unlocked BIOSes, but no 670 PE mods listed on the first screen.
> 
> Had a stab at doing this myself, trembled like all mortals trying to tweak things for the first time, and then I saw that General123 offered to mod BIOS files for flashing on Page 1. So I thought I would drop a file in your laps, take a job around the planet out of sheer panic, and see if someone could mod this thing to unlock those Voltages.
> 
> Sorry, I do apologise. I am a lunatic, but so are all the folks using i7 + 670GFX PCs to present spreadsheets and read their emails. See if you can help a fan out. Here's my very mortal stock BIOS.
> 
> 670PE.zip 56k .zip file


The stock BIOS on these cards are broken, use this:

GTX670GC.zip 56k .zip file


Things to notice:
This is running a pretty high stock clock speed. You might need to underclock :S
The fans are broken, you WILL have to set up a custom fan profile.
The voltage increase does NOT show up in any hardware monitor, but trust me, it works. +100v gets you all the way towards the 1.3v mark. Do however notice, that the kepler GPU's doesent seem to scale very well with voltages beyond the 1.2v mark.

This is a heavily modified Galaxy BIOS, that has been made to work with the 670 PE


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> this.... wrong information on top of more wrong information, topped off with even more of that.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1365365/using-kgb-kepler-bios-editor-unlocker-is-not-the-best-way-to-unlock-your-cards-bios
> Also, the 660Ti should only be overvolted to 1.1875


What wrong information ?
Everything I said is completely true and verified.
If you dont have anything helpful to add, better not to respond.

Is it not true that you have to modify configuration file of KGB so you can unlock 1.21v on GK106 cards ?
As for issue I described in my thread, that is 100% verified atleast on GK106 cards, you need to increase DEFAULT power limit, not MAX power limit.
I will admit I am not sure about GK104, because I havent still gotten the chance to test it properly.


----------



## exodus1337

70c + will not fry your card... That is nonsense.. GK110 runs default at 80C +... All this temperature throttling is pre planned and I have personally seen a GK104 card that will not throttle.. As for me I own a 4GB 670 SC It benches at 1258mhz but is completely stable at 1203mhz ... Which isn't a huge loss of fps... If you did KGB mod dont exceed 142 power.. Although you can set 150% I set mine to 138% and it never breaches 142% or exceeds the BS throttle @ 71c .... Maybe someone can compare Titan bios to GK104 bios and see what allows it to reach 80c+ ... It makes me laugh I am starting to take NVIDIA less and less serious..


----------



## dr/owned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1337*
> 
> 70c + will not fry your card... That is nonsense.. GK110 runs default at 80C +... All this temperature throttling is pre planned and I have personally seen a GK104 card that will not throttle.. As for me I own a 4GB 670 SC It benches at 1258mhz but is completely stable at 1203mhz ... Which isn't a huge loss of fps... If you did KGB mod dont exceed 142 power.. Although you can set 150% I set mine to 138% and it never breaches 142% or exceeds the BS throttle @ 71c .... Maybe someone can compare Titan bios to GK104 bios and see what allows it to reach 80c+ ... It makes me laugh I am starting to take NVIDIA less and less seriously..


You really want to avoid the "I know better than...." mentality. You're (probably) not an engineer, nor are you the engineer that designed the gpu or the packaging around it. Maybe they limited it to 70C to avoid people complaining of fan whine at higher temperatures. Maybe they did it to prevent the card from having a 1 year MTBF. Regardless, the card wasn't designed with overclockers in mind and if it functions perfectly well at nominal speeds and voltages, then that's a good design.


----------



## exodus1337

That is incorrect, NVIDIA designed these cards as well as past generations of GPU's with overclockers in mind.. are you serious? Infact they advertised overclocking and promoted it via Nvidia and any vendor... Not only that GPU Boost HELLLO!!!!! its an auto overclocking feature... Since your blinded by the light I will give you some sunglasses bro..

http://www.geforce.com/Active/en_US/en_US/pdf/GeForce-GTX-680-Whitepaper-FINAL.pdf

In case you to lazy to look at the PDF


----------



## dr/owned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1337*
> 
> That is incorrect, NVIDIA designed these cards as well as past generations of GPU's with overclockers in mind.. are you serious? Infact they advertised overclocking and promoted it via Nvidia and any vendor... Not only that GPU Boost HELLLO!!!!! its an auto overclocking feature... Since your blinded by the light I will give you some sunglasses bro..
> ]


You're clearly not someone mature enough to carry on an actual discussion (bro?), so I'm not going to waste any further time with you. Blocked.


----------



## exodus1337

LMAO yeaaaaa nice rebuttal to logical facts BRO lmao! You have no argument nor do you have any reason to post the 2 previous responses... This thread is dedicated to information regarding overclocking on the 600 series and I posted some information that was relevant. Dont respond unless you have something logical to contribute.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr/owned*
> 
> You're clearly not someone mature enough to carry on an actual discussion (bro?), so I'm not going to waste any further time with you. Blocked.


I'm gonna rep you for that one!







Being right is nice, obviously being more mature is double nice!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> What wrong information ?
> Everything I said is completely true and verified.
> If you dont have anything helpful to add, better not to respond.
> 
> Is it not true that you have to modify configuration file of KGB so you can unlock 1.21v on GK106 cards ?
> As for issue I described in my thread, that is 100% verified atleast on GK106 cards, you need to increase DEFAULT power limit, not MAX power limit.
> I will admit I am not sure about GK104, because I havent still gotten the chance to test it properly.


This is NOT the case for ALL GK106 cards. With all the time i have spend on Kepler, i know that for a fact. Claiming that KGB is malfunctioning is supplying wrongful information, and disrespecting one of the inventors of the actual overvolting mod. CrazyNutz knows a lot more about what he does, than you most likely ever will, with such an ignorant attitude. I have been corrected many times, which in turns as led to some quite fascinating and indeed very interesting discoveries, also regarding the Kepler architecture.

I do not have an issue with you reporting, that you were able to fix a power throttleing issue by modifying a different value. The problem arises in the fact, that you claim everyone has this issue, which is obviously not the case.

If you feel that i, in any way, shape or form, treated you wrongly, feel free to contact a moderator, who will be able to objectively judge this, and ban/infract me if necessary.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1337*
> 
> LMAO yeaaaaa nice rebuttal to logical facts BRO lmao! You have no argument nor do you have any reason to post the 2 previous responses... This thread is dedicated to information regarding overclocking on the 600 series and I posted some information that was relevant. Dont respond unless you have something logical to contribute.


You are correct. I did not even think it was possible to get hot headed in a thread like this? Lol..


----------



## Ryld Baenre

I thought it would only be the GPUs in here getting hot


----------



## NateZ28

So is there any way to get the GPU voltage higher than 1.212V on my ASUS 670 DCUII? That would appear to be my limitation right now. With 1.212V I can't overclock higher than 1240 Mhz core.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateZ28*
> 
> So is there any way to get the GPU voltage higher than 1.212V on my ASUS 670 DCUII? That would appear to be my limitation right now. With 1.212V I can't overclock higher than 1240 Mhz core.


Not without hardware modification.


----------



## NateZ28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Not without hardware modification.


This sounds dangerous... Tell me more.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateZ28*
> 
> This sounds dangerous... Tell me more.


There should be solder points on the back of the PCB marked out fairly clearly. You just have to Google on how to do such.


----------



## TiesTorN

Any luck with my bios, iRandomize?







been waiting since yesterday morning.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiesTorN*
> 
> Any luck with my bios, iRandomize?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been waiting since yesterday morning.


I kinda ran into some issues, but i think i got it. I will post it tomorrow, for testing. I doubt it will work though, so don't expect too much.


----------



## TiesTorN

it won't brick my card, right?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiesTorN*
> 
> it won't brick my card, right?


I can guarentee that much, it will not brick your card


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> I'm gonna rep you for that one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being right is nice, obviously being more mature is double nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is NOT the case for ALL GK106 cards. With all the time i have spend on Kepler, i know that for a fact. Claiming that KGB is malfunctioning is supplying wrongful information, and disrespecting one of the inventors of the actual overvolting mod. CrazyNutz knows a lot more about what he does, than you most likely ever will, with such an ignorant attitude. I have been corrected many times, which in turns as led to some quite fascinating and indeed very interesting discoveries, also regarding the Kepler architecture.
> 
> I do not have an issue with you reporting, that you were able to fix a power throttleing issue by modifying a different value. The problem arises in the fact, that you claim everyone has this issue, which is obviously not the case.
> 
> If you feel that i, in any way, shape or form, treated you wrongly, feel free to contact a moderator, who will be able to objectively judge this, and ban/infract me if necessary.


This!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> I can guarentee that much, it will not brick your card


So hardware modification does not add extra wear to the GPU?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> This!
> So hardware modification does not add extra wear to the GPU?


He was talking about the bios?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> He was talking about the bios?


Ooops, sorry got it mixed up. How about hardware modification, is it considered dangerous?


----------



## dr/owned

That brings up a good question: is it even possible to completely brick a card? When I flashed the Ref bios to my SCcard, it still managed to display 640x480 even though the fan was spinning 100% and it was basically in limp mode.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> He was talking about the bios?
> 
> 
> 
> Ooops, sorry got it mixed up. How about hardware modification, is it considered dangerous?
Click to expand...

Not to you personally. But for the card...yeah it's very easy to damage something when you put a soldering iron to it. Or trying to put 1.5V kingpin fried a mosfet?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ooops, sorry got it mixed up. How about hardware modification, is it considered dangerous?


Of course it is lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr/owned*
> 
> That brings up a good question: is it even possible to completely brick a card? When I flashed the Ref bios to my SCcard, it still managed to display 640x480 even though the fan was spinning 100% and it was basically in limp mode.


Yes, I did it. Was a bad bios, just booted off my iGPU and flashed a back up with no issues.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr/owned*
> 
> That brings up a good question: is it even possible to completely brick a card? When I flashed the Ref bios to my SCcard, it still managed to display 640x480 even though the fan was spinning 100% and it was basically in limp mode.
> Not to you personally. But for the card...yeah it's very easy to damage something when you put a soldering iron to it. Or trying to put 1.5V kingpin fried a mosfet?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Of course it is lol.
> Yes, I did it. Was a bad bios, just booted off my iGPU and flashed a back up with no issues.


I'm an Electronics Engineer so I'm comfortable with soldering. When I said dangerous, I meant does it degrade its life after successfully modding it?


----------



## dr/owned

Theoretically as long as you keep the temperature in check, then there isn't much degradation. However, (for example), Intel will use something like V_nom + 400mV and that's considered "high voltage" to find chips that would die within 2 years, except find them in 5 seconds.

So it will still degrade the life, even with no other external issues like high temperature. Plus resale is a bit harder with wires coming off the PCB


----------



## kevindd992002

Yup, you're right









Regarding modifying UEFI vBIOSes, is it the same as modifying regular vBIOSes?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr/owned*
> 
> That brings up a good question: is it even possible to completely brick a card?


Completely, yes. As in, it cannot be found in BIOS and nothing sees it anymore, yeap. Good luck trying to fix that. If it still boots and/or you can see it when booting using iGPU then I'd say there's 99% certainty you can fix it.


----------



## brandon88tube

Just curious if there is a generic one for the 670 Shorty a.k.a. EVGA short PCB model?


----------



## error-id10t

First page has this (old vBIOS) so why not mod your own..

_EVGA/Reference GTX 670
Version: 80.04.19.00.70
FAN: 20% - 100%
BP: 200W(100%) - 225W(112%)
REF670_VMOD_BP-200-225_FAN-20-100.zip_


----------



## natsu2014

Hi guys. I recently bought GTX690 and tried to flash it, extracted bios with gpu-z and edited with kepler tweaker. I changed the voltage (1,212) and power limit (150). Do i have to flash gpu 1 and 1 separately (i suppose i do but i'd like to confirm). I want to flash it with zotac firestorm. What do you think about it?
I also attached my original 690 bios. If somebody could flash it for me I'd be 100% sure that I have good flashed bios. Thanks

http://www.sendspace.com/file/8fxyge


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiesTorN*
> 
> Any luck with my bios, iRandomize?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been waiting since yesterday morning.


I finally got myself together, and did some modifications. You should NOT overclock in software (keep it at 0). I did not modify fan speeds in any way (im sorry... forgot).

tiestorn.zip 57k .zip file

Please do report back with results, i have no idea if this works or not.

(btw, thanks for naming your rom, the rest of this thread could learn from that!







)


----------



## TiesTorN

gonna try in a moment









(np, I thought it would be easier to identify later, seems like I was right







)


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> I finally got myself together, and did some modifications. You should NOT overclock in software (keep it at 0). I did not modify fan speeds in any way (im sorry... forgot).
> 
> tiestorn.zip 57k .zip file
> 
> Please do report back with results, i have no idea if this works or not.
> 
> (btw, thanks for naming your rom, the rest of this thread could learn from that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Did you modify that to avoid thermal throttling?


----------



## TiesTorN

yeah he did that... but it seems like it doesn't work, still throttles







I think what I need is a more aggressive fan curve.


----------



## digiadventures

iRandomize, since you seem to be the one editing people's bios here, you should be trying my suggestions when people report back issues like TiesTorn just did








Maybe it will help, this is worth trying out with different cards.

TiesTorn, do not be afraid to edit yourself with the program I attached to this post.

Just edit the value called Def (mW ) do not touch anything alse.
Increase it by 15-20w you if you have something like 150000 increase it to 170000 etc..
It might help with throttling









If it works better ( throttles less ) it would mean it helps on your card, then increase it even more depending on your card model, but don't go overboard

KeplerBiosTweaker.zip 93k .zip file


----------



## marcus556

I am very confused here

I just bought a EVGA GTX 670 FTW and can not figure out how this thread works how to flash anything

Ive managed to backup my original file but dont know what to change if the bios on the first page are supposed to be already modified bios whats the difference?

I downloaded Kepler Bios Tweaker and opened each one and they all seem the same?

Do i change the Boost Limit or clock in Kepler Bios?

After i finish changing how do i flash im confused sorry for the noob questions but i figured better to ask then to screw up a 360$ card


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcus556*
> 
> I am very confused here
> 
> I just bought a EVGA GTX 670 FTW and can not figure out how this thread works how to flash anything
> 
> Ive managed to backup my original file but dont know what to change if the bios on the first page are supposed to be already modified bios whats the difference?
> 
> I downloaded Kepler Bios Tweaker and opened each one and they all seem the same?
> 
> Do i change the Boost Limit or clock in Kepler Bios?
> 
> After i finish changing how do i flash im confused sorry for the noob questions but i figured better to ask then to screw up a 360$ card


I already explained which value to change - its value called Def ( mW ) on the left. Do not touch the values on the right.

You can also increase Max (mW)

Also, you need to unlock the higher voltage, click on "voltages" and increase both max voltages to maximum ( 1.21v )

You dont really need to edit Boost limits or core clocks in bios, you can just change this in Msi Afterburner or Evga Precision.

Card will already boost much more, just because of the added voltage.

If it boosts too much and is unstable, you need to lower the clock in precision or AB into - teritory, for example -50 etc...

If it doesnt boost more, or its stable and you think you can push it more, then ofc increase core clock in AB or precision.

If it throttles, increase Def (mW) even more.

As for flashing, put these files in same folder as Kepler Bios Tweaker and option to flash or read your card bios will appear in the program.

nvflash.zip 320k .zip file


----------



## marcus556

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> I already explained which value to change - its value called Def ( mW ) on the left. Do not touch the values on the right.
> 
> You can also increase Max (mW)
> 
> Also, you need to unlock the higher voltage, click on "voltages" and increase both max voltages to maximum ( 1.21v )
> 
> You dont really need to edit Boost limits or core clocks in bios, you can just change this in Msi Afterburner or Evga Precision.
> 
> Card will already boost much more, just because of the added voltage.
> 
> If it boosts too much and is unstable, you need to lower the clock in precision or AB into - teritory, for example -50 etc...
> 
> If it doesnt boost more, or its stable and you think you can push it more, then ofc increase core clock in AB or precision.
> 
> If it throttles, increase Def (mW) even more.
> 
> As for flashing, put these files in same folder as Kepler Bios Tweaker and option to flash or read your card bios will appear in the program.
> 
> nvflash.zip 320k .zip file


Ok thanks first an foremost!

I did exactly what you stated raised def mW on the left to 170000 and changed the voltages to 1.2 flashed the bios opened up evga precision and was looking at voltages its set to 987. Do i need to touch this at all or leave it where it is? I started heave and it had the GPU clock at 1100+ which is above the original right? So im assuming like you said from the extra voltage it boosted the speed of the GPU?


----------



## TiesTorN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> iRandomize, since you seem to be the one editing people's bios here, you should be trying my suggestions when people report back issues like TiesTorn just did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it will help, this is worth trying out with different cards.
> 
> TiesTorn, do not be afraid to edit yourself with the program I attached to this post.
> 
> Just edit the value called Def (mW ) do not touch anything alse.
> Increase it by 15-20w you if you have something like 150000 increase it to 170000 etc..
> It might help with throttling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it works better ( throttles less ) it would mean it helps on your card, then increase it even more depending on your card model, but don't go overboard
> 
> KeplerBiosTweaker.zip 93k .zip file


Yeah actually I edited those values using the kepler editor website in the first message, I increased the default power target and edited some fan values, now it throttles much less. But what I understand is it is almost impossible to use it around 1300mhz with the stock cooling while keeping the fan noise under control. I think I'll stick with 1228mhz, which throttles to 1200mhz while under heavy load... It was throttling to smth like 1130 before.

Or maybe I should just buy another one of these to do SLI


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcus556*
> 
> Ok thanks first an foremost!
> 
> I did exactly what you stated raised def mW on the left to 170000 and changed the voltages to 1.2 flashed the bios opened up evga precision and was looking at voltages its set to 987. Do i need to touch this at all or leave it where it is? I started heave and it had the GPU clock at 1100+ which is above the original right? So im assuming like you said from the extra voltage it boosted the speed of the GPU?


Voltage will only be at maximum during load, you can enable voltage to be shown during games in OSD ( on screen display )
Or you can just check what the voltage was when you exit the game in precision.
It should read 1.21v
You can max the slider to +100mV, but usually card will use max voltage regardless.
I am not sure what you card boosts to with original bios, but 1100 seems low with added voltage. If it wont boost more, you can add core clock offset in MSI or EVGA software.
Then of course, test for stability.
It it throttles too much, increase def mW to 190000 and Max mw to 250000


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiesTorN*
> 
> Yeah actually I edited those values using the kepler editor website in the first message, I increased the default power target and edited some fan values, now it throttles much less. But what I understand is it is almost impossible to use it around 1300mhz with the stock cooling while keeping the fan noise under control. I think I'll stick with 1228mhz, which throttles to 1200mhz while under heavy load... It was throttling to smth like 1130 before.
> 
> Or maybe I should just buy another one of these to do SLI


If you want, you can try increasing Def value even more, since it seems that it worked for you


----------



## marcus556

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> Voltage will only be at maximum during load, you can enable voltage to be shown during games in OSD ( on screen display )
> Or you can just check what the voltage was when you exit the game in precision.
> It should read 1.21v
> You can max the slider to +100mV, but usually card will use max voltage regardless.
> I am not sure what you card boosts to with original bios, but 1100 seems low with added voltage. If it wont boost more, you can add core clock offset in MSI or EVGA software.
> Then of course, test for stability.
> It it throttles too much, increase def mW to 190000 and Max mw to 250000


Highest i get under load is 1.175 BF3 was running at 99% max and heaven around 90-95 sometimes higher never got above 1.175

??


----------



## marcus556

does the bios have to be unlocked in anyway? Because i am noticing people are seeing changes in their precision software where they can change the power percentage to 150 and mine is still at 145 and like i said voltage is stuck at 1.175


----------



## xb2iris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Things to notice:
> This is running a pretty high stock clock speed. You might need to underclock :S
> The fans are broken, you WILL have to set up a custom fan profile.
> The voltage increase does NOT show up in any hardware monitor, but trust me, it works. +100v gets you all the way towards the 1.3v mark. Do however notice, that the kepler GPU's doesent seem to scale very well with voltages beyond the 1.2v mark.
> 
> This is a heavily modified Galaxy BIOS, that has been made to work with the 670 PE


Thanks for the modded BIOS iRandomize. Some questions before I take the leap. Is there any information about this modded BIOS anywhere? Like random values I should adjust for default to get my Card running at the stock settings, so I can so some overclocking on it in a standard manor? Additionally, you say underclock! Does this mean, I'll need to drop into negatives on MSI Afterburner 2.2.3 in both core and memory to get to normal stock. Any hints about a good custom fan profile listed anywhere on the site?

I want to do throrough research before I even flash the BIOS! Don't want to blow my card prematurely. I am a super noob! They took other noobs and stuck them together to get me! Haha!

One last thing, when flashing BIOS's I can always reflash the card back to the default I sent if things go pear shaped right???

Sorry for asking such simple questions, but like I said, my brain clusters when ity comes to overclocking!


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcus556*
> 
> does the bios have to be unlocked in anyway? Because i am noticing people are seeing changes in their precision software where they can change the power percentage to 150 and mine is still at 145 and like i said voltage is stuck at 1.175


Do this in Kepler Bios Tweaker:

Put both Max Voltage 1 and 2 at 1.18 ( 1187.5 mW )
If you want to have power slider move to 150, then just increase Max ( mW ) value until it says 150%


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xb2iris*
> 
> Thanks for the modded BIOS iRandomize. Some questions before I take the leap. Is there any information about this modded BIOS anywhere? Like random values I should adjust for default to get my Card running at the stock settings, so I can so some overclocking on it in a standard manor? Additionally, you say underclock! Does this mean, I'll need to drop into negatives on MSI Afterburner 2.2.3 in both core and memory to get to normal stock. Any hints about a good custom fan profile listed anywhere on the site?
> 
> I want to do throrough research before I even flash the BIOS! Don't want to blow my card prematurely. I am a super noob! They took other noobs and stuck them together to get me! Haha!
> 
> One last thing, when flashing BIOS's I can always reflash the card back to the default I sent if things go pear shaped right???
> 
> Sorry for asking such simple questions, but like I said, my brain clusters when ity comes to overclocking!


First of all, most of your questions are not simple! On this BIOS, you will most likely be running a stock clock speed of 1306.5mhz. Dropping the values in BIOS does by no means change the overclocking results. Yes, you might have to put the values into the negatives in MSI afterburner, but this isn't a very big deal, since you will still be running at a way higher clock speed, than you use to. Really, you shouldn't worry about that. If you are unstable, you drop the clock speeds, if not, you can try to raise them. Nothing has changed from the "standard manor".
The memory isn't overclocked, so that should be overclocked "in a standard manor", no reason to put that in the negatives.

As long as you make a backup of your original BIOS (there is a backup at techpowerup as well), you can always reflash that one - and it is impossible to discover it has ever been messed with!









Really, just go ahead and flash it, we will be more than happy to help you out!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> iRandomize, since you seem to be the one editing people's bios here, you should be trying my suggestions when people report back issues like TiesTorn just did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it will help, this is worth trying out with different cards.
> 
> TiesTorn, do not be afraid to edit yourself with the program I attached to this post.
> 
> Just edit the value called Def (mW ) do not touch anything alse.
> Increase it by 15-20w you if you have something like 150000 increase it to 170000 etc..
> It might help with throttling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it works better ( throttles less ) it would mean it helps on your card, then increase it even more depending on your card model, but don't go overboard
> 
> KeplerBiosTweaker.zip 93k .zip file


I have indeed suggested your fix a couple of time, the results have been mixed. However, TiesTorN is suffering from temperature throttleing, allowing more power to the GPU will by no means make that better. He is obviously already able to push his card towards the magical 218watt limit, and hence, i do not believe he is suffering from a malfunctioning power target (i might be wrong though, but i sincerly doubt it).

And, if you are gonna mess with the Default Power target, you migh as well throw it to 225watt (there is no overboard, 218watt is the absolute limit of the card, and it can easily manage that). The card will only draw the power it needs, and that will allow you to never worry about power target again. (a common misunderstanding is, that you should keep the power target as low as possible, this is however wrong, since upping the power limit won't force power to the card. If it needs 180watt, it will draw 180watt regardless of a 190watt power limit or a 654watt power limit)


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> And, if you are gonna mess with the Default Power target, you migh as well throw it to 225watt (there is no overboard, 218watt is the absolute limit of the card, and it can easily manage that). The card will only draw the power it needs, and that will allow you to never worry about power target again. (a common misunderstanding is, that you should keep the power target as low as possible, this is however wrong, since upping the power limit won't force power to the card. If it needs 180watt, it will draw 180watt regardless of a 190watt power limit or a 654watt power limit)


Yeah of course you are right, might as well put the max limit.
Do you think it's dangerous to go over 225w though ?
Will the card ignore pci-e cable standard and try to use more if it needs it?


----------



## Penal Stingray

Hi general can you mod this MSI NGTX680 Twin Frozr 3 Bios to unlock the power limiter and voltage, I have uploaded the bios that was saved from GPU-Z on this link

http://www.2shared.com/file/y78_hLrr/GK104.html


----------



## Chillie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penal Stingray*
> 
> Hi general can you mod this MSI NGTX680 Twin Frozr 3 Bios to unlock the power limiter and voltage, I have uploaded the bios that was saved from GPU-Z on this link
> 
> http://www.2shared.com/file/y78_hLrr/GK104.html


Hey can you post you best stable overclock after you flash your bios. I had a twin frozr III and I flashed my bios to unlock the voltage but, the twin frozr III had just was not born to overclock. So I am just curious what others are getting with that card because I could really only get mine to run stable @ a boost of 1174ish where with the flashed bios i was able to run @ boost 1184 stable that was really all i could do..if i recall correctly. Good luck with your card man.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penal Stingray*
> 
> Hi general can you mod this MSI NGTX680 Twin Frozr 3 Bios to unlock the power limiter and voltage, I have uploaded the bios that was saved from GPU-Z on this link
> 
> http://www.2shared.com/file/y78_hLrr/GK104.html


 Penal Stingray.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## Penal Stingray

Thank for unlocking the bios I can only do +25 before lol but now its plus +65 on the core these twin frozer don't overclock too well







I still have gotta play with it some more, now I have +65 on the core and +400 on the memory and my new score is P23333 On 3Dmark 11 only 400 points behind Titan Tri-sli

P23333
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6059666

Guru3d Titan Tri-sli Review P23733
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_titan_3_way_sli_review,15.html


----------



## HiLuckyB

Im using this bios from the first page. It's working well, But I want to use the newer bios on my cards to see if it's any different.
670 4GB SC+
Volts: 1.21v
Fans: 20% - 100% (I have mine under water but it shows that in AB)
Core boost: 1202Mhz
Power target: 172W (100%) to 200W (116%)
Board max. power: 200W (same as before)
BIOS: 80.04.31

I was hoping someone could do the same with my stock EVGA 670 SC 4GB bios. I don't need the 1202Mhz core boost, If that's hard to do.
My cards are going under water so I want to get the most out of them









Stock EVGA 670 SC 4GB Rom.zip 57k .zip file


Thanks


----------



## marcus556

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> Do this in Kepler Bios Tweaker:
> 
> Put both Max Voltage 1 and 2 at 1.18 ( 1187.5 mW )
> If you want to have power slider move to 150, then just increase Max ( mW ) value until it says 150%


OK raising it to the 150 has worked im running at 1.212 right now which doesnt make sense after bringing it down to 1187.5 but im currently clocked at 1241mhz and as we speak running a bench that is staying stable as of right now with 7160mhz memory. Question about throttling tho, is throttling considered when Heaven freezes for a min fans cut off n then it comes back up and picks up where it left off? If so then that the only thing i have got when oc'ing my 670 and im guessing adjusting def mW will make this go away?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*
> 
> Im using this bios from the first page. It's working well, But I want to use the newer bios on my cards to see if it's any different.
> 670 4GB SC+
> Volts: 1.21v
> Fans: 20% - 100% (I have mine under water but it shows that in AB)
> Core boost: 1202Mhz
> Power target: 172W (100%) to 200W (116%)
> Board max. power: 200W (same as before)
> BIOS: 80.04.31
> 
> I was hoping someone could do the same with my stock EVGA 670 SC 4GB bios. I don't need the 1202Mhz core boost, If that's hard to do.
> My cards are going under water so I want to get the most out of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock EVGA 670 SC 4GB Rom.zip 57k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks


 HiLuckyB.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## Sqwall

Please mod my bios to be voltage unlocked so I can overclock my video.

My card is Windforce X3 670 4GB - the exact model number is this - GV-N670OC-4GD. I did not see any bioses for 4GB vesrions of Windforce and would not risk flashing 2GB version.

WindforceX3-670-4GB-OC.zip 57k .zip file


Thank you in advance.


----------



## Ryld Baenre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> HiLuckyB.zip 57k .zip file


How different was that BIOS from the one that is on the front page?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> HiLuckyB.zip 57k .zip file


hey awesome I needed this too for new bios...the 4gb cards I have suck at being overclocked. hoping some more volts. will help

is it ok to push to 1.21v as long as it stays under 70c correct?

edit: when i set the voltage to manuall 1.21v with 122% the overclock on the gpu goes back to stock.... remove the manually set voltage and the overclock comes back but the cards won't get past 1.15- 1.7v at all.

am i doing something wrong here?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryld Baenre*
> 
> How different was that BIOS from the one that is on the front page?


They both go to 1202MHz on my cards. The bios on the first page seems to hold it's overclock when it jumps up, Where this new one jumps around alot more. I wanted to try the newest bios that I know of, And I think the one on the first page might be better for me. Can't hurt to try both of them, And see what one you like better








If your card can't do 1202MHz you might want to put up your stock bios, And just get the voltage bump.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> hey awesome I needed this too for new bios...the 4gb cards I have suck at being overclocked. hoping some more volts. will help
> 
> is it ok to push to 1.21v as long as it stays under 70c correct?
> 
> edit: when i set the voltage to manuall 1.21v with 122% the overclock on the gpu goes back to stock.... remove the manually set voltage and the overclock comes back but the cards won't get past 1.15- 1.7v at all.
> 
> am i doing something wrong here?


Well you are going to be pushing more then EVGA wanted you too, So there's always a chance something bad could happen.
I know with my cards 1.21v is not the best idea on air, Because my cards run really hot with the stock cooler even at 80% with just 1.175v.
My cards will be under water next week, So that will fix my temp problems









Edit: Your overclock and voltage will drop when it's not needed just like stock.


----------



## error-id10t

It's probably jumping around a lot because everything was 'upped' except the power target which is stock, so you're being throttled. The one you were using I think I made and that was 200W.

Here's one if you're interested, it's: 1202Mhz / 3500Mhz, 200W (100%) @ 1.21v (version 80.04.4B.00.F1).

xyz.zip 122k .zip file


add: I'm pretty sure we have the same cards. At your own risk as always, I don't create BIOS files for others incase for some weird reason it causes a problem. I recommend you create your own with the tools and knowledge provided here.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> It's probably jumping around a lot because everything was 'upped' except the power target which is stock, so you're being throttled. The one you were using I think I made and that was 200W.
> 
> Here's one if you're interested, it's: 1202Mhz / 3500Mhz, 200W (100%) @ 1.21v (version 80.04.4B.00.F1).
> 
> xyz.zip 122k .zip file
> 
> 
> add: I'm pretty sure we have the same cards. At your own risk as always, I don't create BIOS files for others incase for some weird reason it causes a problem. I recommend you create your own with the tools and knowledge provided here.


So the stock 122% power won't give 200watts? I would like to edit my own bios, But im just not sure what all the settings do when editing it yet.

Edit: Seems you where right, I took my stock bios and used the V3DT online bios editor. Now my 100% power target is what the stock 122% power was, And 116% gives the full 200w the card can put out.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> Yeah of course you are right, might as well put the max limit.
> Do you think it's dangerous to go over 225w though ?
> Will the card ignore pci-e cable standard and try to use more if it needs it?


It is by no means dangerous to go higher than 225watt, you can do that, there is another setting (hardware or software) that will limit it, and we haven't been able to avoid this yet. The card won't draw more than the PCI-E spec, although it should (technically) be able to.


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcus556*
> 
> OK raising it to the 150 has worked im running at 1.212 right now which doesnt make sense after bringing it down to 1187.5 but im currently clocked at 1241mhz and as we speak running a bench that is staying stable as of right now with 7160mhz memory. Question about throttling tho, is throttling considered when Heaven freezes for a min fans cut off n then it comes back up and picks up where it left off? If so then that the only thing i have got when oc'ing my 670 and im guessing adjusting def mW will make this go away?


Its my fault, I am sorry, your card needs voltage set to 1.18v not 1.21v.
Throttling is when your card stops running at 1241mhz and starts underclocking to lower speeds. If its not happening, then you dont need to edit anything alse








Just make sure you test stability properly.
Freezing in Heaven should not be happening. Its probably sign of unstable overclock. Back down memory first, 7160 is above avarage overclock. If it still happens, back down gpu clock by entering for example -50 in evga precision.
To test stability properly, you need to leave Heaven running for hours. Just one-two runs is not enough. Also, play games like Crysis 3 and Far Cry 3. I found Far Cry 3 to be sensitive for core overclock ,if you can play it for an hour, core is stable.
You can also try old 3mark06 and loop test called Canyon Flight. I know this doesnt make sense at first, why would 7 year old test be able to test new cards properly ?
But it does. It tests both core and vram stability. It is so intensive, then you can only loop it for 10-15 minutes, if it doesnt crash or artifact, your card is stable


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> It is by no means dangerous to go higher than 225watt, you can do that, there is another setting (hardware or software) that will limit it, and we haven't been able to avoid this yet. The card won't draw more than the PCI-E spec, although it should (technically) be able to.


Ok, thanks for explanation !


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Its my fault, I am sorry, your card needs voltage set to 1.18v not 1.21v.
> Throttling is when your card stops running at 1241mhz and starts underclocking to lower speeds. If its not happening, then you dont need to edit anything alse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just make sure you test stability properly.
> Freezing in Heaven should not be happening. Its probably sign of unstable overclock. Back down memory first, 7160 is above avarage overclock. If it still happens, back down gpu clock by entering for example -50 in evga precision.
> To test stability properly, you need to leave Heaven running for hours. Just one-two runs is not enough. Also, play games like Crysis 3 and Far Cry 3. I found Far Cry 3 to be sensitive for core overclock ,if you can play it for an hour, core is stable.
> You can also try old 3mark06 and loop test called Canyon Flight. I know this doesnt make sense at first, why would 7 year old test be able to test new cards properly ?
> But it does. It tests both core and vram stability. It is so intensive, then you can only loop it for 10-15 minutes, if it doesnt crash or artifact, your card is stable


Stability testing 101: Play games, if you crash you are unstable, if you don't, you are stable. If you get artifacts, your memory is too high, if you don't, they are not too high.

It is my humble opinion, that people take GPU stress testing way to seriously.... Heaven 4.0 crashes my memory overclock in less than 30 seconds, but i have never seen a crash, nor artifacts, in any game...


----------



## xb2iris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> First of all, most of your questions are not simple! On this BIOS, you will most likely be running a stock clock speed of 1306.5mhz. Dropping the values in BIOS does by no means change the overclocking results. Yes, you might have to put the values into the negatives in MSI afterburner, but this isn't a very big deal, since you will still be running at a way higher clock speed, than you use to. Really, you shouldn't worry about that. If you are unstable, you drop the clock speeds, if not, you can try to raise them. Nothing has changed from the "standard manor".
> The memory isn't overclocked, so that should be overclocked "in a standard manor", no reason to put that in the negatives.
> 
> As long as you make a backup of your original BIOS (there is a backup at techpowerup as well), you can always reflash that one - and it is impossible to discover it has ever been messed with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, just go ahead and flash it, we will be more than happy to help you out!


Thanks for the go ahead iRandomize. I have flashed the BIOS for my MSI 670 PE and all seems OK except for certain readings. You mentioned that the stock clock speed would be 1306.5mhz. This was what I got after the flash.

GPU Clock - 1202mhz Memory - 1502mhz Boost - 1098mhz

The boost seems kinda weird. Any ideas?

Additionally, started the overclock somewhat, and have only been able to crank the GPU Clock to 1277hmz on +100 voltage. Heaven 4.0 bombs if I go any higher. Power also maxed!

That seem alright or am I missing anything?


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Stability testing 101: Play games, if you crash you are unstable, if you don't, you are stable. If you get artifacts, your memory is too high, if you don't, they are not too high.
> 
> It is my humble opinion, that people take GPU stress testing way to seriously.... Heaven 4.0 crashes my memory overclock in less than 30 seconds, but i have never seen a crash, nor artifacts, in any game...


Yeah, but its not always as easy as it sounds.
I did exactly as you advice, and ignored the fact that my memory would artifact in 3dmark06 ( it didnt even crash Heaven 4.0- I run it for 2 hours, no single artifact or crash )
I am playing Far Cry 3 now, after about 10 hours of gameplay it crashed ( two session of about 5 hours over 2 days)
I left core at stock just to test if 3dmark06 results regarding memory artifacting have any meaning - and they have.
When I just got my card, I played Far Cry 3 for about 20 hours without single crash or issue. ( without any overclocking )

All these stress runs and benchmark do is expose unstable overclock much sooner, if card is unstable if will crash sooner or later in some game
Only difference is you can know within an hour or even sooner, or you can know after 10 hours or even more playing games

If Heaven 4 crashes in less then 30 seconds, not only is your memory unstable, but it is really, really unstable








I gurantee you that you will have problems in some game sooner or later

EDIT : I just tested Far Cry 3 with memory overclock so high it would crash/artifact in Heaven after 30 seconds...
I played it for about 7 minutes until I was back at desktop








Did you try playing Far Cry 3 with so unstable memory OC ?

It really seems Far Cry 3 wins by far as the best game to test gpu overclocks-its sensitive to both memory and gpu unstability


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but its not always as easy as it sounds.
> I did exactly as you advice, and ignored the fact that my memory would artifact in 3dmark06 ( it didnt even crash Heaven 4.0- I run it for 2 hours, no single artifact or crash )
> I am playing Far Cry 3 now, after about 10 hours of gameplay it crashed ( two session of about 5 hours over 2 days)
> I left core at stock just to test if 3dmark06 results regarding memory artifacting have any meaning - and they have.
> When I just got my card, I played Far Cry 3 for about 20 hours without single crash or issue. ( without any overclocking )
> 
> All these stress runs and benchmark do is expose unstable overclock much sooner, if card is unstable if will crash sooner or later in some game
> Only difference is you can know within an hour or even sooner, or you can know after 10 hours or even more playing games
> 
> If Heaven 4 crashes in less then 30 seconds, not only is your memory unstable, but it is really, really unstable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gurantee you that you will have problems in some game sooner or later
> 
> EDIT : I just tested Far Cry 3 with memory overclock so high it would crash/artifact in Heaven after 30 seconds...
> I played it for about 7 minutes until I was back at desktop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try playing Far Cry 3 with so unstable memory OC ?
> 
> It really seems Far Cry 3 wins by far as the best game to test gpu overclocks-its sensitive to both memory and gpu unstability


Well, first of all, i dont do 5-10hour sessions, time simply doesen't allow me to do that. I do not disaggree at all with what you say, but i never found it necessary... I don't have any reason to bother making my overclock stress-test-stable. My CPU overclock is a completely different story. I rely very much on the precision of my CPU, and therefore i Prime95 test that one into oblivion.

Btw, BF3 is hard on memory too, and Crysis 3 ****s up any core overclock


----------



## juak9

hi i've just got my new GTX 680 Classified and i would like to OC it.

Request:
1.21V
100% FAN
150% Power target
and anything else good to OC my card

original firmware: 80.04.47.00.82

GK104.zip 55k .zip file


Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juak9*
> 
> hi i've just got my new GTX 680 Classified and i would like to OC it.
> 
> Request:
> 1.21V
> 100% FAN
> 150% Power target
> and anything else good to OC my card
> 
> original firmware: 80.04.47.00.82
> 
> GK104.zip 55k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance.


 juak9.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## juak9

thanks General


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> HiLuckyB.zip 57k .zip file


@General123

I am using this bios that you created yesterday. Everything seems fine, but the clocks keep throttling between 1048 and 1202mhz. I have bumped offset up to +50 mhz but it still varies on the gpu clock. Also the voltages keep jumping all over the place from 1.15 to 1.21. Never consistent voltage. Power target is at the 122%. Cards are running 66-68c with my custom fan profile at about 65-70% to keep them below 70c.

any tips?

thanks


----------



## error-id10t

Already pointed to the problem: 122% = 172W, that was not changed. Those volts and clocks go far beyond that power target (well not far beyond, but they exceed it) so what happens is you get throttled.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Already pointed to the problem: 122% = 172W, that was not changed. Those volts and clocks go far beyond that power target (well not far beyond, but they exceed it) so what happens is you get throttled.


This. You also need the power target modded, but you requested it not be..


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Already pointed to the problem: 122% = 172W, that was not changed. Those volts and clocks go far beyond that power target (well not far beyond, but they exceed it) so what happens is you get throttled.


I think i get what you're saying. thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> This. You also need the power target modded, but you requested it not be..


ok I'm a little confused forgive me. I thought the bios you made for HiLuckyB would be correct one for me as well. I tried to edit my own bios, but I'm not sure I even edited everything fully...and a little scared to flash it. Last thing I need is to be forced into buying two titans because I screwed up









so basically what I am asking is...mind making one for me that would be best fit for sli evga 670 4gb sc with the latest bios?

here is mine.

thanks!

Desc6704gbSC.zip 56k .zip file


edit: I was originally editing with KGB. Haven't tried the v3dt site yet.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I think i get what you're saying. thanks
> ok I'm a little confused forgive me. I thought the bios you made for HiLuckyB would be correct one for me as well. I tried to edit my own bios, but I'm not sure I even edited everything fully...and a little scared to flash it. Last thing I need is to be forced into buying two titans because I screwed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so basically what I am asking is...mind making one for me that would be best fit for sli evga 670 4gb sc with the latest bios?
> 
> here is mine.
> 
> thanks!
> 
> Desc6704gbSC.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> edit: I was originally editing with KGB. Haven't tried the v3dt site yet.


 Descadent.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> This. You also need the power target modded, but you requested it not be..


I don't remember saying I didn't want the full 200w. I said I wanted it like the one on the first page, Just with the newer bios








I went and used the V3DT online bios editor and put 100% to 172W and 116% gives me 200w.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*
> 
> I don't remember saying I didn't want the full 200w. I said I wanted it like the one on the first page, Just with the newer bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went and used the V3DT online bios editor and put 100% to 172W and 116% gives me 200w.


You requested 116% power target, which was given.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Descadent.zip 57k .zip file


thank you! the gpu throttling seems to be minimal now. it is doing it some what but not nearly as drastic

I have power target back on 122% but the voltage is still jumping everywhere between 1.37-1.212 on both cards. Any ideas? Should I slam it 150%. seems to stick at 1.21 at 150%. Thanks for dealing with a noob. just being over cautious here.

thanks again


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> thank you! the gpu throttling seems to be minimal now. it is doing it some what but not nearly as drastic
> 
> I have power target back on 122% but the voltage is still jumping everywhere between 1.37-1.212 on both cards. Any ideas? Should I slam it 150%. seems to stick at 1.21 at 150%. Thanks for dealing with a noob. just being over cautious here.
> 
> thanks again


Yes.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> You requested 116% power target, which was given.


The bios you posted for me, The power target was the stock 122%. At least that's what Precision was showing me.
It's fine tho the one I did with the V3DT online bios editor seems to be working well, And gives me the same 3dmark11 score as the one on the first page.
This just made me go and learn a little bit on how to do for myself. My first try had a stock boost to 1256MHz, So I went and turned that down in my second try









These are the settings im using right now, Let me know if I should change anything









EVGA 670 SC 4GB Bios 1.JPG 52k .JPG file


----------



## Descadent

wowzers! at 1.21v in sli it gets hot. had to set fan curve to keep them below 70c....and man it's loud with two cards to keep them cool

time to see how it works in games!


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> wowzers! at 1.21v in sli it gets hot. had to set fan curve to keep them below 70c....and man it's loud with two cards to keep them cool
> 
> time to see how it works in games!


Really? I went up maybe a 1-3C max.


----------



## Descadent

well i had it set before the modded bios to stay under 70. and it would hover around 66-68 between the two cards at about 65-70% fan speed. now to keep it under 70 in particularly the bottom card, the fan has to run 74-80% to keep it under 70c. I got it hovered at 68 right now with about 75% fan speed. I'm sure I could tweak fan curve better too.

I also need to take out all the fan filters in the case and clean them off too.


----------



## Penal Stingray

how do I stop the throttling when it hit 70c?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penal Stingray*
> 
> how do I stop the throttling when it hit 70c?


Turn up the fan, or watercool









But Im not sure there's a way to remove it. What card do you have?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penal Stingray*
> 
> how do I stop the throttling when it hit 70c?


build a custom fan profile in evga precision x is how I do it. so I don't have to manually cut fans up and down.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penal Stingray*
> 
> how do I stop the throttling when it hit 70c?


I think iRandomize was looking for people to test his method out, maybe ping him and see if he had a method to test..


----------



## furiannn

Hi guys, awesome thread.

Not sure if this has been mentioned here before or not, because the thread is so massive. But I have a vanilla shorty EVGA 670 with stock bios. Can some kind soul be kind enough to mod this for me? Max volts and power please









furiannn.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I think iRandomize was looking for people to test his method out, maybe ping him and see if he had a method to test..


Sadly, it only worked for my specific card. And i don't even need it.... im running sub 60C


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Alright guys, I think its time to bios flash...

Here's my bios:
ASUS GTX 670 DirectCU II
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/56176265/GK104.rom

Code:



Code:


GPU Device Id: 0x10DE 0x1189
Version: 80.04.31.00.40
GTX670 VB Ver 80.04.31.00.AS04
Copyright (C) 1996-2012 NVIDIA Corp.
GK104 Board - 20040005
Board power limit: 140.8 W, -29%, +22%
Boost clocks
  P0 Boost: 980.00 MHz
  P0 Base: 915.00 MHz
Performance Level 0
  Core Clk: 324.00 MHz
  Mem Clk: 162.00 MHz
  Shader Clk: 648.00 MHz
Performance Level 1
  Core Clk: 540.00 MHz
  Mem Clk: 405.00 MHz
  Shader Clk: 1080.00 MHz
Performance Level 2
  Core Clk: 540.00 MHz
  Mem Clk: 1502.00 MHz
  Shader Clk: 1080.00 MHz
Performance Level 3
  Core Clk: 540.00 MHz
  Mem Clk: 1502.00 MHz
  Shader Clk: 1080.00 MHz

But I have a few questions first...

Can we mod the bios so the voltage is like 1.185V or 1.200V instead of the max 1.21V?

Thanks guys!

I've got the Antec 620 mod with 2 70mm fans on the GPU PCB which keeps the VRM heatsink around 45C and the GPU doesn't go past 55C....


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furiannn*
> 
> Hi guys, awesome thread.
> 
> Not sure if this has been mentioned here before or not, because the thread is so massive. But I have a vanilla shorty EVGA 670 with stock bios. Can some kind soul be kind enough to mod this for me? Max volts and power please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> furiannn.zip 56k .zip file


Just ran it through KGB, 150 power limit and max voltage

bios.zip 57k .zip file


And CakeWalk, yeah you don't have to set 1.21v max, either edit the .cfg for KGB or do it with kepler bios tweaker, may take some experimenting though as the values set in KGB/KBT turn out higher on my card after flashing, say I set 1150mv max in KBT I end up with 1.75v max under load.

EDIT: fyi it's all pretty straight forward to do, you should take the time to figure out how to do it yourself, that way once you find your max stable OC, if it doesn't need max voltage to keep it stable you can reflash with a lower voltage and your max OC, should reduce temps a little, no need to run 1.21v if your OC tops out below it.


----------



## Moaradin

I've never modded a bios before. Is there a custom bios for the Galaxy GTX 680 to get fan speed 100% and higher voltages? I don't see it in the OP.

here is bios file from GPU Z:

moaradin bios.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## xb2iris

Hi again

Sorry to bother the troop of GFX researcher folks, but just wanted to clarify a set of information about the Bios flash I envoked yesterday, just for piece of mind.

I flashed my 670PE with a modded Galaxy revision of the GK104 and have noticed some strange readings in GPU-Z. Here are the stock Bios and flashed Bios information:

Default Bios: Core - 1020Mz ; Memory - 1502Mz ; Boost - 1098Mz
Modded Bios: Core - 1202Mz ; Memory - 1502Mz ; Boost - 1098Mz

Its kinda strange that the Boost remained the same after the flash. Does this mean that the card will actually perform worse under load?

I managed to overvolt the card. Added the +100 value in MSI afterburner, as a lower value seemed to run into issues on highest overclock. Didn't get much outta my card. Managed to register the following details after my overclock, and multiple Heaven 4.0 runthroughs.

Result: Core - 1272Mz Memory - 1802Mz ; Boost - 1129Mz

What you guys thinks of the stats? Why is boost lower than Core clock or has the Core and Boost stats swapped across in GPU-Z after the BIOS flash?

I thought that the modded Galaxy 670PE Bios started at 1302Mz Core after flash, and that I would have to underclock it? Any ideas folks?

You are the clever, experienced overclockers, I'm the noob trying the make sense of everything.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moaradin*
> 
> I've never modded a bios before. Is there a custom bios for the Galaxy GTX 680 to get fan speed 100% and higher voltages? I don't see it in the OP.
> 
> here is bios file from GPU Z:
> 
> moaradin bios.zip 56k .zip file


Max fan speed 100% and voltage unlocked, max power limit the default 133% max -

moaradinmodded.zip 56k .zip file


This one is the same but max power limit is 150% -

moaradinpowah.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Alright guys, I think its time to bios flash...
> 
> Here's my bios:
> ASUS GTX 670 DirectCU II
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/56176265/GK104.rom
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> GPU Device Id: 0x10DE 0x1189
> Version: 80.04.31.00.40
> GTX670 VB Ver 80.04.31.00.AS04
> Copyright (C) 1996-2012 NVIDIA Corp.
> GK104 Board - 20040005
> Board power limit: 140.8 W, -29%, +22%
> Boost clocks
> P0 Boost: 980.00 MHz
> P0 Base: 915.00 MHz
> Performance Level 0
> Core Clk: 324.00 MHz
> Mem Clk: 162.00 MHz
> Shader Clk: 648.00 MHz
> Performance Level 1
> Core Clk: 540.00 MHz
> Mem Clk: 405.00 MHz
> Shader Clk: 1080.00 MHz
> Performance Level 2
> Core Clk: 540.00 MHz
> Mem Clk: 1502.00 MHz
> Shader Clk: 1080.00 MHz
> Performance Level 3
> Core Clk: 540.00 MHz
> Mem Clk: 1502.00 MHz
> Shader Clk: 1080.00 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I have a few questions first...
> 
> Can we mod the bios so the voltage is like 1.185V or 1.200V instead of the max 1.21V?
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> I've got the Antec 620 mod with 2 70mm fans on the GPU PCB which keeps the VRM heatsink around 45C and the GPU doesn't go past 55C....


You can, but there is no reason to do so.

Cakewalk_S.zip 56k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xb2iris*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi again
> 
> Sorry to bother the troop of GFX researcher folks, but just wanted to clarify a set of information about the Bios flash I envoked yesterday, just for piece of mind.
> 
> I flashed my 670PE with a modded Galaxy revision of the GK104 and have noticed some strange readings in GPU-Z. Here are the stock Bios and flashed Bios information:
> 
> Default Bios: Core - 1020Mz ; Memory - 1502Mz ; Boost - 1098Mz
> Modded Bios: Core - 1202Mz ; Memory - 1502Mz ; Boost - 1098Mz
> 
> Its kinda strange that the Boost remained the same after the flash. Does this mean that the card will actually perform worse under load?
> 
> I managed to overvolt the card. Added the +100 value in MSI afterburner, as a lower value seemed to run into issues on highest overclock. Didn't get much outta my card. Managed to register the following details after my overclock, and multiple Heaven 4.0 runthroughs.
> 
> Result: Core - 1272Mz Memory - 1802Mz ; Boost - 1129Mz
> 
> What you guys thinks of the stats? Why is boost lower than Core clock or has the Core and Boost stats swapped across in GPU-Z after the BIOS flash?
> 
> I thought that the modded Galaxy 670PE Bios started at 1302Mz Core after flash, and that I would have to underclock it? Any ideas folks?
> 
> You are the clever, experienced overclockers, I'm the noob trying the make sense of everything
> 
> 
> .


It is normal, it also happens to me. It does not effect performance or anything of the sort.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xb2iris*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi again
> 
> Sorry to bother the troop of GFX researcher folks, but just wanted to clarify a set of information about the Bios flash I envoked yesterday, just for piece of mind.
> 
> I flashed my 670PE with a modded Galaxy revision of the GK104 and have noticed some strange readings in GPU-Z. Here are the stock Bios and flashed Bios information:
> 
> Default Bios: Core - 1020Mz ; Memory - 1502Mz ; Boost - 1098Mz
> Modded Bios: Core - 1202Mz ; Memory - 1502Mz ; Boost - 1098Mz
> 
> Its kinda strange that the Boost remained the same after the flash. Does this mean that the card will actually perform worse under load?
> 
> I managed to overvolt the card. Added the +100 value in MSI afterburner, as a lower value seemed to run into issues on highest overclock. Didn't get much outta my card. Managed to register the following details after my overclock, and multiple Heaven 4.0 runthroughs.
> 
> Result: Core - 1272Mz Memory - 1802Mz ; Boost - 1129Mz
> 
> What you guys thinks of the stats? Why is boost lower than Core clock or has the Core and Boost stats swapped across in GPU-Z after the BIOS flash?
> 
> I thought that the modded Galaxy 670PE Bios started at 1302Mz Core after flash, and that I would have to underclock it? Any ideas folks?
> 
> You are the clever, experienced overclockers, I'm the noob trying the make sense of everything.


The BIOS is a mess, but it works, and its all we got







Don't worry about it, since it will not, in any way, impact performance.


----------



## Moaradin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Max fan speed 100% and voltage unlocked, max power limit the default 133% max -
> 
> moaradinmodded.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> This one is the same but max power limit is 150% -
> 
> moaradinpowah.zip 56k .zip file


thanks!


----------



## smex

Just a quick question guys.

I menaged to get Kepler bios Tweaker and im playin around with the bios of my 660ti´s
what is the max safe wattage i can raise ?! i raised theese thre values by 15W (15000mA) and got
in heaven from 71 to 73+ avg fps.


does anyone have some experience with tweaking this?


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> Just a quick question guys.
> 
> I menaged to get Kepler bios Tweaker and im playin around with the bios of my 660ti´s
> what is the max safe wattage i can raise ?! i raised theese thre values by 15W (15000mA) and got
> in heaven from 71 to 73+ avg fps.
> 
> 
> does anyone have some experience with tweaking this?


Everyone usually sets the max to 150, the one above it "def" is like the default 100%, you raise that if you don't want to raise it in afterburner etc all the time IIRC, so if you raise it to say 125% the default power limit will always be 125% instead of 100%. I think?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Everyone usually sets the max to 150, the one above it "def" is like the default 100%, you raise that if you don't want to raise it in afterburner etc all the time IIRC, so if you raise it to say 125% the default power limit will always be 125% instead of 100%. I think?


Yes, I believe that is how that works. I have no played with it much though I will today.


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> Just a quick question guys.
> 
> I menaged to get Kepler bios Tweaker and im playin around with the bios of my 660ti´s
> what is the max safe wattage i can raise ?! i raised theese thre values by 15W (15000mA) and got
> in heaven from 71 to 73+ avg fps.
> 
> 
> does anyone have some experience with tweaking this?


Yes I have played with these values, but on 660 non ti, and I have found that it is much better to raise Def value then it is to raise Max value.
Not only you dont have to raise anything alse in any other program, but card will not throttle at all no metter what if you raise Def value.
On the other hand, when I raised Max value only ( and of course changed the slider in Msi Afterburner ) my card would still throttle and I couldn't keep my max boost.

I am pretty sure this is true with GK104 cards as well. Even if it doesnt help with throttle, atleast you dont have to bother with changing value in additional software, you just set it in bios and thats it


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> Yes I have played with these values, but on 660 non ti, and I have found that it is much better to raise Def value then it is to raise Max value.
> Not only you dont have to raise anything alse in any other program, but card will not throttle at all no metter what if you raise Def value.
> On the other hand, when I raised Max value only ( and of course changed the slider in Msi Afterburner ) my card would still throttle and I couldn't keep my max boost.
> 
> I am pretty sure this is true with GK104 cards as well. Even if it doesnt help with throttle, atleast you dont have to bother with changing value in additional software, you just set it in bios and thats it


dude it suxx so hard.. i get better values with the stock bios than with other bios and setting i tried..
valley says my kboost is 1300+ evga precision / afterburner / gpu-z are showing 1228 :/


----------



## GeforceGTS

Valley reports the max boost limit set in the bios of your card for some reason, not what it's actually running, it reports my core as 1267mhz on stock bios, it never hits more than 1150 though. 980 stock, 1058 boost then the +92 or w/e kepler boost. Now if I unlock the voltage, it will boost to the max 1267mhz, whatever you edit your max boost too, that's what valley displays, even if you never hit it. So I'd just ignore it. and go by what precision, GPUZ etc say under load.


----------



## Descadent

well my 670 4gbs must suck. crashing with +30 offset gpu and +500 mem at 1.21v in crysis 3 sp. does just fine in mp, no crashes... run heaven and valley. no problem.... but crysis 3 sp hates it.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> well my 670 4gbs must suck. crashing with +30 offset gpu and +500 mem at 1.21v in crysis 3 sp. does just fine in mp, no crashes... run heaven and valley. no problem.... but crysis 3 sp hates it.


So what clock? 30 is not a 13mhz option so it might as well be 26, which means 1228..


----------



## Descadent

it's 1228. I have pushed it up to +70 which was like 1262 i think and did just fine in valley/heaven... guess crysis 3 sp is just sensitive.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> it's 1228. I have pushed it up to +70 which was like 1262 i think and did just fine in valley/heaven... guess crysis 3 sp is just sensitive.


It is because it is very demanding.


----------



## Descadent

well it crashed after about 35 min in crysis 3 with 0 offset on gpu and 500 offset on memory, and 150% at 1.21v.

guess time to back down memory offset now.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> well it crashed after about 35 min in crysis 3 with 0 offset on gpu and 500 offset on memory, and 150% at 1.21v.
> 
> guess time to back down memory offset now.


I just noticed your res, that is going to incredibly stress the cards out so that explains it..


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> well it crashed after about 35 min in crysis 3 with 0 offset on gpu and 500 offset on memory, and 150% at 1.21v.
> 
> guess time to back down memory offset now.


I think its recommended to first find your max core, then increase memory.
500Mhz is way above avarage OC on memory, why did you even try that without testing lower values first lol
Standard overclock is only 200-250 mhz
But of course you should be hoping for 300-400 mhz there is good chance of that
Anything above you should consider your got lucky with the card


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> dude it suxx so hard.. i get better values with the stock bios than with other bios and setting i tried..
> valley says my kboost is 1300+ evga precision / afterburner / gpu-z are showing 1228 :/


Ignore what valley says.
I am not sure what is the issue you are facing - did you try more then 1228 by raising core offset ?
Is it throttling down or what is the problem ?


----------



## furiannn

Descadent, dont complain dude, I cant get over 1140 on my core without Crysis3 crashing. You got it good.


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> Ignore what valley says.
> I am not sure what is the issue you are facing - did you try more then 1228 by raising core offset ?
> Is it throttling down or what is the problem ?


the problem is that it is not transparent how the gpu works and you have to eat crap until u understood it.

you kno what i did?
ok let me tell. i got the asus 660ti OC version 967 / 1046 and oced it to 1045 / 1124 with k-boost @ 1220.
with precision / afterburner with the updated STOCK bios. ok then i think lets just flash the card with the OC settings
and leave it. BUT, when i flash the card with the stable settings above, the card is not stable. even with and without higher vcore,
stock wattage and modded wattage.. it just crashes OR is slower than the stock bios with OC over software and not with the OC
values already in the bios...


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> I think its recommended to first find your max core, then increase memory.
> 500Mhz is way above avarage OC on memory, why did you even try that without testing lower values first lol
> Standard overclock is only 200-250 mhz
> But of course you should be hoping for 300-400 mhz there is good chance of that
> Anything above you should consider your got lucky with the card


On a 670? Well I don't know I run at +600, and my card stock comes in at +200 so on a reference that would relate to +800.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> I think its recommended to first find your max core, then increase memory.
> 500Mhz is way above avarage OC on memory, why did you even try that without testing lower values first lol
> Standard overclock is only 200-250 mhz
> But of course you should be hoping for 300-400 mhz there is good chance of that
> Anything above you should consider your got lucky with the card


500 is average for the memory. 200-250 sucks. Im running at 350mhz, and i consider myself unlucky








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> On a 670? Well I don't know I run at +600, and my card stock comes in at +200 so on a reference that would relate to +800.


Dammit, didn't see that one :S


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> I think its recommended to first find your max core, then increase memory.
> 500Mhz is way above avarage OC on memory, why did you even try that without testing lower values first lol
> Standard overclock is only 200-250 mhz
> But of course you should be hoping for 300-400 mhz there is good chance of that
> Anything above you should consider your got lucky with the card


O I've done allllll of that. I was just using that as an example at current time.


----------



## marcus556

So i loaded my original bios back to see if it would result back to defaults and it doesnt....??? I get 1293mhz and 1.212v how do i get back to original?

Just realized you have to restart after a bios update now its showing the correct numbers


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcus556*
> 
> So i loaded my original bios back to see if it would result back to defaults and it doesnt....??? I get 1293mhz and 1.212v how do i get back to original?
> 
> Just realized you have to restart after a bios update now its showing the correct numbers


Just restore the voltage to 1.15

You probably have overwritten your bios by accident while editing...

EDIT: I just saw you fixed it...


----------



## marcus556

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> Just restore the voltage to 1.15
> 
> You probably have overwritten your bios by accident while editing...
> 
> EDIT: I just saw you fixed it...


Thanks for the response i uploaded a file to skydrive to make sure i didnt accidently overwrite it.

But i had to revert back because during folding it would crash the PC folding on the CPU that is


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcus556*
> 
> Thanks for the response i uploaded a file to skydrive to make sure i didnt accidently overwrite it.
> 
> But i had to revert back because during folding it would crash the PC folding on the CPU that is


Default folding at home will use both cpu and gpu.
You dont have to revert, just lower the overclock.
You also can overclock without modifing bios, or just modify power options not voltage.


----------



## vacaloca

I recently acquired an EVGA GTX Titan Superclocked. I tried the kgb executable, and sure enough it tells me that this in an unknown and unsupported model. Nice check









I've uploaded the BIOS file to dropbox here:
https://www.box.com/s/xx9shmanbcszxbg73m8f

If anyone wants to take a look at it and provide me a clock boost, say to... 983 MHz maximum clock like the Colorful card here, it'd be great: http://www.techpowerup.com/180622/Colorful-Announces-Factory-Overclocked-GeForce-GTX-Titan-Graphics-Card.html

(Disclosure: I already know my card is stable at this speed, as I've run a CUDA DP simulation that uses near 99% GPU for a few minutes at a time with correct results at a minimum clock of 1000 MHz)

Or better yet, point me to a good tutorial and I'll do it myself.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vacaloca*
> 
> I recently acquired an EVGA GTX Titan Superclocked. I tried the kgb executable, and sure enough it tells me that this in an unknown and unsupported model. Nice check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've uploaded the BIOS file to dropbox here:
> https://www.box.com/s/xx9shmanbcszxbg73m8f
> 
> If anyone wants to take a look at it and provide me a clock boost, say to... 983 MHz maximum clock like the Colorful card here, it'd be great: http://www.techpowerup.com/180622/Colorful-Announces-Factory-Overclocked-GeForce-GTX-Titan-Graphics-Card.html
> 
> (Disclosure: I already know my card is stable at this speed, as I've run a CUDA DP simulation that uses near 99% GPU for a few minutes at a time with correct results at a minimum clock of 1000 MHz)
> 
> Or better yet, point me to a good tutorial and I'll do it myself.


Had a look with Kepler Bios Tweaker and changed the boost clock to 983

983.zip 132k .zip file


Link to KBT - http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=374772 It has limited functionality with Titan though and probably doesn't need a tutorial since it's pretty straight forward


----------



## wholeeo

This thread is huge and I'm sure this has been asked before but, no love for 690s?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> This thread is huge and I'm sure this has been asked before but, no love for 690s?


What do you need done? If you're on the stock cooler there no reason to flash to an unlocked bios


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> What do you need done? If you're on the stock cooler there no reason to flash to an unlocked bios


Will have it under water this afternoon, I'll post again then, Thanks.


----------



## vacaloca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Had a look with Kepler Bios Tweaker and changed the boost clock to 983
> 
> 983.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> Link to KBT - http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=374772 It has limited functionality with Titan though and probably doesn't need a tutorial since it's pretty straight forward


Thanks for the link! Wasn't aware of that tool. I will test it out later tonight.


----------



## Keyan

ok, so i have a reference evga 680. what is the better bios to use? the superclock with the 1.2v or the superclock with the upped fan speed? and why isnt there a bios that has both these things?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan*
> 
> ok, so i have a reference evga 680. what is the better bios to use? the superclock with the 1.2v or the superclock with the upped fan speed? and why isnt there a bios that has both these things?


Pm me with your zipped bios and what you want done and I'll modify it for you


----------



## Gingerbeer

Just a quick question.

Is it possible to mod the reference 670 BIOS with the only changes being 1.213 max voltage and increased power target?

Thanks

GB


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gingerbeer*
> 
> Just a quick question.
> 
> Is it possible to mod the reference 670 BIOS with the only changes being 1.213 max voltage and increased power target?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> GB


Yes.


----------



## lee63

Hmmmm...tried the one for the FTW 4GB and I got the corrupt color


----------



## Arm3nian

Is there any updated bios for the 690? I flashed mine few minutes ago and I got the power target to 150%, voltage is still the same though. In game I get 30+ core now. Temps are obviously no concern with liquid pro, 480x2 60mm thick rads, max temp I get with max voltage and this overclock is 35, highest ive ever seen after 1 hour of gaming at 99% load.

- 1 more question, my gpu1 clock boost is always 10 lower than gpu2, like in game I get 1163mhz on gpu1 and 1173mhz on gpu2, whats going on?


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Is there any updated bios for the 690? I flashed mine few minutes ago and I got the power target to 150%, voltage is still the same though. In game I get 30+ core now. Temps are obviously no concern with liquid pro, 480x2 60mm thick rads, max temp I get with max voltage and this overclock is 35, highest ive ever seen after 1 hour of gaming at 99% load.
> 
> - 1 more question, my gpu1 clock boost is always 10 lower than gpu2, like in game I get 1163mhz on gpu1 and 1173mhz on gpu2, whats going on?


how big is the temperature difference between gpu1 and gpu2 ?! could be the throttling.. read here how to disable boost and just use the k-boost as OCing value.
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1770296&mpage=1


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> how big is the temperature difference between gpu1 and gpu2 ?! could be the throttling.. read here how to disable boost and just use the k-boost as OCing value.
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1770296&mpage=1


Why would it be throttling at 35c? Difference between gpu's is always 1degree.

Tried that guide, didn't like the result very much.

I was thinking about just editing the kgb.cfg file and setting the voltage to the max, 1212500, would that work w/o destroying my card lol.


----------



## smex

it is not very far from 1.175 to 2.121.. but i wouldnt go further








damn if u had 2 680s with 230w to unlock them to 300w and then crank everything up. maybe
you want to search the web for cards with a modded bios and try to understand how and why
they flashed like this. maybe some more W will make the thing shiny.

to topic.. mhh when idling. i have the same thing, but only when the boost i son.. on idle everythings the same.
maybe evga guys want to tell ya.. they do a good job


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> it is not very far from 1.175 to 2.121.. but i wouldnt go further
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn if u had 2 680s with 230w to unlock them to 300w and then crank everything up. maybe
> you want to search the web for cards with a modded bios and try to understand how and why
> they flashed like this. maybe some more W will make the thing shiny.
> 
> to topic.. mhh when idling. i have the same thing, but only when the boost i son.. on idle everythings the same.
> maybe evga guys want to tell ya.. they do a good job


Ya I edited the cfg file and nothing changed, I can't seem to set the voltage higher in precision x...


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Ya I edited the cfg file and nothing changed, I can't seem to set the voltage higher in precision x...


no brah.. i mean edit the bios with kepler bios tool and flash it with nvflash.. vcore and wattage´s, but be careful.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> no brah.. i mean edit the bios with kepler bios tool and flash it with nvflash.. vcore and wattage´s, but be careful.


I know its what I just did, but it did nothing


----------



## smex

did nvflash tell you that flashing was successfull or did it close fast?


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> did nvflash tell you that flashing was successfull or did it close fast?


It was successful, my voltage table lists 1212500 in kbe.exe in the cmd line. The cfg file went through. Maybe there is a limit to how much precision x can set the voltage to? Also do you think there would be a difference if using kgb i updated the stock 690 bios or the one that i updated a while ago.


----------



## laurelgtxyz

Hi , i have a favor to ask. I lost my HDD the other day due to a sudden power loss where all my important files and everything including the Stock BIOS for my card.

And now i am here looking for help from any kind souls out there to upload the stock BIOS for a Reference Palit GTX 670 . Silly me that i didn't make another save on other devices such as flash drive etc. It was an accident and i was really frustrated about it. I really don't know what to do.

I don't have any friends who are using the same card as mine and i really hope somebody out there will. And i know , Backing up the Stock BIOS had been express so many times. I know it was important and i did made a back up for it. And yeah , my HDD died.









Well , i do appreciate all the help i can get and thank you.


----------



## General123

Techpowerup is the place to be then. They have a entire bank of saved bios'.


----------



## laurelgtxyz

Thank you for the advice sir , i've been there , but unfortunately the Bios that i am looking for is not available. There's only Bios for the Jetstream Model.


----------



## fasttracker440

Hi all after some help form a very generous soul and some scary times flashing i messed up both luckily had backups. everything is gtg now got 1.212 volts and 1202 on core and 3105 on mem prob is its not stable not a temp issue max load heaven run 54c starts with artifaction then driver crashes u know the deal would more volts fix this or well im at a loss for where to go my baseline for oc on this prior to bios update was about 1150 and 1.1v or what ever the max for default was oh i guess i should have said in the start this is a EVGA gtx 670sc 2gb and the second card is same non sc any ideas or suggestions would be great tyvm


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> It was successful, my voltage table lists 1212500 in kbe.exe in the cmd line. The cfg file went through. Maybe there is a limit to how much precision x can set the voltage to? Also do you think there would be a difference if using kgb i updated the stock 690 bios or the one that i updated a while ago.


I don't think the voltage is fully supported on the 690. Many people have reported issues so far. Also, stay away from K-Boost.


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Also, stay away from K-Boost.


just he with his card or general.. and why?!


----------



## Gingerbeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Yes.


Ah. I didn't notice the additions to the OP and the link to the BIOS modding page.


----------



## andest2003

is it possible to change the volts on a standard evga gtx680? it was the first type evga released with 2gb. i have down loaded the bios via gpuz but can not send it as internal system does not allow files of that type beling sent. if it is possible what volts could you go to. i have 3 cards water cooled. thanks in advance if you can help


----------



## Gomi

Anyone do me a favor and have a look at this BIOS ?

GK104_EVGA_GTX_680_Classified_LN2_switch.zip 55k .zip file


It is the OLD LN2 BIOS from the first Classy GTX 680 that came out - Need to check if the OLDER one is any different from the NEWER one.

Would love if anyone could:

Up the Voltage to whatever max is through BIOS (Will do the rest through EVBOT myself).
Up the Power Limit to 150% (Original 131%).
Make it so the GPU will Boost at the clock closest to 1300 (Will raise it from there on myself through PrecisionX).

Please do not touch anything else if possible - This LN2 BIOS will not throttle and other weird stuff that eVGA will not comment too much about.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Anyone do me a favor and have a look at this BIOS ?
> 
> GK104_EVGA_GTX_680_Classified_LN2_switch.zip 55k .zip file
> 
> 
> It is the OLD LN2 BIOS from the first Classy GTX 680 that came out - Need to check if the OLDER one is any different from the NEWER one.
> 
> Would love if anyone could:
> 
> Up the Voltage to whatever max is through BIOS (Will do the rest through EVBOT myself).
> Up the Power Limit to 150% (Original 131%).
> Make it so the GPU will Boost at the clock closest to 1300 (Will raise it from there on myself through PrecisionX).
> 
> Please do not touch anything else if possible - This LN2 BIOS will not throttle and other weird stuff that eVGA will not comment too much about.


Power limit 150%, maxed voltage, wasn't sure what you meant on that last part so I set boost clock to 1306 which is the max boost on the card anyway.

680_Class_Mod.zip 56k .zip file


1293mhz, next step down from 1306 :l

680_Class_Mod2.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> I don't think the voltage is fully supported on the 690. Many people have reported issues so far. Also, stay away from K-Boost.


Lots on the 690 owners club did it successfully, but they all left for some reason and now I can't find a decent way to unlock the voltage. The power target increase made my 690 an overclocking god, which goes well with my good temps. Wish I could go more


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Power limit 150%, maxed voltage, wasn't sure what you meant on that last part so I set boost clock to 1306 which is the max boost on the card anyway.
> 
> 680_Class_Mod.zip 56k .zip file


Thanks mate - Will give it a go with and without EVBOT - There is a difference in the OLD and NEW GTX 680 Classified BIOS, just wondering if they messed with the BIOS somehow, removing the EVBOT features.

Able to up the voltage to 1.35 though - That is always something.


----------



## Elessar

Hi I have a Gigabyte Windforce X3 GTX 670 and I'd like to have the voltage unlocked on the BIOS and whatever else you can do to it so I can OC my card to hell ;D heres the BIOS -

GB670WFX3BIOS.zip 56k .zip file
 Thanks in advance


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andest2003*
> 
> is it possible to change the volts on a standard evga gtx680? it was the first type evga released with 2gb. i have down loaded the bios via gpuz but can not send it as internal system does not allow files of that type beling sent. if it is possible what volts could you go to. i have 3 cards water cooled. thanks in advance if you can help


You can - that's what I did with mine. Voltage, power limit, and fan control using the basic KGB unlock (kgb.exe BIOS_NAME unlock). Worked fine.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elessar*
> 
> Hi I have a Gigabyte Windforce X3 GTX 670 and I'd like to have the voltage unlocked on the BIOS and whatever else you can do to it so I can OC my card to hell ;D heres the BIOS -
> 
> GB670WFX3BIOS.zip 56k .zip file
> Thanks in advance


 Elessar.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## Elessar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Elessar.zip 56k .zip file


Awesome ty ty <3


----------



## kevindd992002

Would there be an advantage to updating my card to the newly released UEFI BIOS F13?


----------



## andest2003

can you please unlock my bios voltage its for evga first release standard gtx680 2gb

i have 3 of these cards watercooled with ek water blocks what would be a good 24/7 max volt?

they run at 1200mhz boost and 500mhz mem at the moment

thanks in advance for the help

GK104.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andest2003*
> 
> can you please unlock my bios voltage its for evga first release standard gtx680 2gb
> 
> i have 3 of these cards watercooled with ek water blocks what would be a good 24/7 max volt?
> 
> they run at 1200mhz boost and 500mhz mem at the moment
> 
> thanks in advance for the help
> 
> GK104.zip 56k .zip file


 andest2003.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Power limit 150%, maxed voltage, wasn't sure what you meant on that last part so I set boost clock to 1306 which is the max boost on the card anyway.
> 
> 680_Class_Mod.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1293mhz, next step down from 1306 :l
> 
> 680_Class_Mod2.zip 56k .zip file


Thanks mate, again, works 100%.

Currently at 146X CORE and still passing Valley and 3DMark.

With the ORIGINAL LN2 BIOS:
I could feed the GPUs 1.35V (And the Memory 1.65) but it would have MAJOR trouble switching from idle mode to 3D mode.

With NEW LN2 BIOS:
Feeding the GPU the 1.35 (And the Memory 1.65) - Passing every single test I thrown at it so far - Will try 1500 CORE when I get home from work







(Should not be a problem - I "Accidently" ran 1/4 of a Valley test at 1540 CORE, before stopping it to check usage and so on).

+REP!


----------



## Steven185

May I ask what's your gpu score on 3DMark (extreme preferably)?


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steven185*
> 
> May I ask what's your gpu score on 3DMark (extreme preferably)?


If you are on about 3DMark13 it is so low it aint even worth mentioning - Anything above 2 way SLI is getting scores under 10K.

Whether it is a driver or program issue I have no idea.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Thanks mate, again, works 100%.
> 
> Currently at 146X CORE and still passing Valley and 3DMark.
> 
> With the ORIGINAL LN2 BIOS:
> I could feed the GPUs 1.35V (And the Memory 1.65) but it would have MAJOR trouble switching from idle mode to 3D mode.
> 
> With NEW LN2 BIOS:
> Feeding the GPU the 1.35 (And the Memory 1.65) - Passing every single test I thrown at it so far - Will try 1500 CORE when I get home from work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Should not be a problem - I "Accidently" ran 1/4 of a Valley test at 1540 CORE, before stopping it to check usage and so on).
> 
> +REP!


Thats beautiful


----------



## andest2003

flashed my 3 standard evga gtx680 cards all with ek waterblocks and ek backplates 2gb

a big thanks to general and can not belive how quick he edited my bios for me. great overclocker

jumped from

1st gtx680 h2o card 1215mhz
2nd gtx680 h2o card 1215mhz
3rd gtx 680 h2o card 1228mhz

to

1st card gtx h2o card 1257mhz
2nd gtx680 h2o card 1257mhz
3rd gtx 680 h2o card 1257mhz

will see if i can squeeze a little more, want these gtx 680 cards to last untill the next new gpu nvidia chip maxwell can not justify the price of the titan cards

i run 3 x dell 27" monitors so need every bit of power


----------



## Elessar

Hey so the modified bios you gave me was working fine until I got a BSOD and now it seems that my FPS in everything is playing up :/ any suggestions? D: But if I restore my original one it works 100% fine. Tried reflashing the modded one but still get the same issues.


----------



## xGHOSTx

Hi,

Just recently got this Asus 660ti card. Is it possible to unlock the voltage on this model? Thanks in advance, will rep+

AsusGTX660Ti.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Would there be an advantage to updating my card to the newly released UEFI BIOS F13?


Probably should be in another thread(?), either way you probably don't see benefits unless you use EFI (unless they specifically tell you it fixes x, y, z).


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Probably should be in another thread(?), either way you probably don't see benefits unless you use EFI (unless they specifically tell you it fixes x, y, z).


Tried making my own thread already and no response for a couple of days now so I figured asking here. Yeah there's no way to know if the new BIOS fixes other things that aren't specified in the changelogs. The only difference in the changelog between the old BIOS and this new one is the UEFI support I was talking about.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xGHOSTx*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Just recently got this Asus 660ti card. Is it possible to unlock the voltage on this model? Thanks in advance, will rep+


I am an evil rep whore








Unlocked voltage, 0-100% fan range, 170% power (your default power target is lower than most cards, so i gave you a bit higher max power target, to make up for it)

xGHOSTx.zip 57k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Tried making my own thread already and no response for a couple of days now so I figured asking here. Yeah there's no way to know if the new BIOS fixes other things that aren't specified in the changelogs. The only difference in the changelog between the old BIOS and this new one is the UEFI support I was talking about.


Newer is always better.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Newer is always better.


Now that's where I have to disagree







You will find many people disagreeing with you too on that statement. Newer isn't necessarily better especially when it comes to overclocking. As an example, the initial BIOS release of the ASUS Z68 mobo's seem to produce more stable OC's (by that I mean less vcore) compared to the latest release which has the Intel ME v8, so yeah.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Now that's where I have to disagree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will find many people disagreeing with you too on that statement. Newer isn't necessarily better especially when it comes to overclocking. As an example, the initial BIOS release of the ASUS Z68 mobo's seem to produce more stable OC's (by that I mean less vcore) compared to the latest release which has the Intel ME v8, so yeah.


Newer is always better! I need no arguement, it is a well known fact amongst... me!


----------



## malmental

tag....


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Newer is always better! I need no arguement, it is a well known fact amongst... me!


Yeah, let's agree to disagree on this one







To each his own.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Now that's where I have to disagree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will find many people disagreeing with you too on that statement. Newer isn't necessarily better especially when it comes to overclocking. As an example, the initial BIOS release of the ASUS Z68 mobo's seem to produce more stable OC's (by that I mean less vcore) compared to the latest release which has the Intel ME v8, so yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> Newer is always better! I need no arguement, it is a well known fact amongst... me!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Newer is always better! I need no arguement, it is a well known fact amongst... me!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, let's agree to disagree on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To each his own.
Click to expand...

I'm siding with "kevindd992002" on this one...
always thinking newer is always better is kinda foolish..


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Yeah, let's agree to disagree on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To each his own.


Now, where is my like button?

Anyways, the point is, there is no at all reason not to just use the updated BIOS. If it causes worse performance or lower overclocks, you should have a backup of your original BIOS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I'm siding with "kevindd992002" on this one...
> always thinking newer is always better is kinda foolish..


Nice contribution to a useless offtopic discussion, I like this









EDIT: Now a little less way off topic


----------



## xGHOSTx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> I am an evil rep whore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlocked voltage, 0-100% fan range, 170% power (your default power target is lower than most cards, so i gave you a bit higher max power target, to make up for it)
> 
> xGHOSTx.zip 57k .zip file
> 
> Newer is always better.


Thanks! Will test it today







Repped


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xGHOSTx*
> 
> Thanks! Will test it today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repped


I just looked at the bios he added for you and it only has a max voltage of 1.187mv. Here's the bios modded to 1212mv correctly

xGHOSTx (2).zip 56k .zip file


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I just looked at the bios he added for you and it only has a max voltage of 1.187mv. Here's the bios modded to 1212mv correctly
> 
> xGHOSTx (2).zip 56k .zip file


Incorrectly, 1.187 will boost to 1.2125. There is no benefit from overvolting further, it will only cause more wear, and less downclocking under low usage


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Incorrectly, 1.187 will boost to 1.2125. There is no benefit from overvolting further, it will only cause more wear, and less downclocking under low usage


The full potential of these bios isnt really utilized till you get aftermarket cooling or water anyway. It might provide a few more mhz on stock cooling but IMO a huge waste of time


----------



## xGHOSTx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Incorrectly, 1.187 will boost to 1.2125. There is no benefit from overvolting further, it will only cause more wear, and less downclocking under low usage


You are right, I just noticed that the voltage says 1.212 during benchmark, giving me an extra 40Mhz on the core clock compared to stock voltage which is good!









Thanks for Stay Puft too. Repped+

I have two of these Asus 660 Ti but one is the normal version, the other is the Overclocked version. Can I use the same rom on both, or is it better to use the correct rom for each card?

The untouched bios from the overclocked version is this one

AsusGTX660Ti_OC.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> The full potential of these bios isnt really utilized till you get aftermarket cooling or water anyway. It might provide a few more mhz on stock cooling but IMO a huge waste of time


What? Yes they are... These cards generate very little heat, if you don't mind the noise, the stock cooler can manage this voltage. And, "a few more mhz", it is very unlikely to give you 13 more mhz (very few might). As stated in the original thread, people have reported strange voltages and issues when putting the voltage to 1.2125v, 1.1875 seems to be the safe value.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xGHOSTx*
> 
> You are right, I just noticed that the voltage says 1.212 during benchmark, giving me an extra 40Mhz on the core clock compared to stock voltage which is good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for Stay Puft too. Repped+
> 
> I have two of these Asus 660 Ti but one is the normal version, the other is the Overclocked version. Can I use the same rom on both, or is it better to use the correct rom for each card?
> 
> The untouched bios from the overclocked version is this one
> 
> AsusGTX660Ti_OC.zip 56k .zip file


Generally, we advice using the correct rom, you are welcome to try, but we can not guarentee for the outcome.

xGHOSTx660Ti_OC.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> What? Yes they are... These cards generate very little heat, if you don't mind the noise, the stock cooler can manage this voltage. And, "a few more mhz", it is very unlikely to give you 13 more mhz (very few might). As stated in the original thread, people have reported strange voltages and issues when putting the voltage to 1.2125v, 1.1875 seems to be the safe value.


The reason i say that is because i tested a 1400 core 660ti with an arctic cooler. I dont know of any 660ti's on the board that have even come close to that


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> The reason i say that is because i tested a 1400 core 660ti with an arctic cooler. I dont know of any 660ti's on the board that have even come close to that


That has very little to do with the cooler, and very much to do with the PCB and the silicon. These cards operate very inconsistently below 55C, people doing "The Mod" have reported difficulties reaching their max clock speed. (this might as well be due to the VRM's getting too hot, i do not have any of those issues myself)

The reference 670 PCB is a piece of ****, i do not know if the same goes for the 660Ti


----------



## malmental

gentlemen..... ride on the civil side.


----------



## digiadventures

Isnt 1.21 voltage ( in bios ) only for GK106 cards ?
I mistakenly told one poster here to put 1.21 voltage on 670 and result was no voltage increase at all..he was getting 1.17 under full load
Only once he changed the voltage to 1.18 he was getting 1.21 on full load


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> Isnt 1.21 voltage ( in bios ) only for GK106 cards ?
> I mistakenly told one poster here to put 1.21 voltage on 670 and result was no voltage increase at all..he was getting 1.17 under full load
> Only once he changed the voltage to 1.18 he was getting 1.21 on full load


I wouldn't say "only", as it can still be useful on some of the GK104 cards. I have no experience at all with GK106.


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> I wouldn't say "only", as it can still be useful on some of the GK104 cards. I have no experience at all with GK106.


GK106 needs 1.21, thats why you have to modify configuration file of kgb if you want to use it to unlock GK106 card.
GK104 seem to like 1.18 more, which is defualt value in kgb


----------



## wholeeo

What version of GPU-Z are we supposed to use to pull the bios off our cards? The link in the original post doesn't work.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> What version of GPU-Z are we supposed to use to pull the bios off our cards? The link in the original post doesn't work.


The newest one.


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xGHOSTx*
> 
> You are right, I just noticed that the voltage says 1.212 during benchmark, giving me an extra 40Mhz on the core clock compared to stock voltage which is good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for Stay Puft too. Repped+
> 
> I have two of these Asus 660 Ti but one is the normal version, the other is the Overclocked version. Can I use the same rom on both, or is it better to use the correct rom for each card?
> 
> The untouched bios from the overclocked version is this one
> 
> AsusGTX660Ti_OC.zip 56k .zip file


hey, i´ve got 2 x asus 660ti OC. afaik only the TOP versions are higher binned. the OC and normal versian should be very similar and there is a bigger chance that you can overclock
them to the OC level or a bit higher than me OCing my OC edition to top edition.

well, if you got some time left, download the Kepler Bios Tweaker and look at the
2 bios´es from yo cards ( you can extract em with gpu-z )
i would like to know the wattage difference between yo normal and yo OC card.
my updated (unmodded) bios of the asus 660ti has the following power control:

100000mW 100000mW
155000mW 191000mW
191000mW 220000mW

clocks:

base 967 boost 1045.5
boost limit 1254

@ 1150.0mV

my regular OC is +70mhz offset so its on 1037 - 1116 base / boost and the ram is @+400 offset
i´m curious what yo chip(s) can deliver. the funny thing is, when i flashed my cards with the OC
settings i used via precision, it became unstable. the k-boost and it´s bootstates with the throtteling
is one of the most stupid things NVidia did to OCers. its more like a marketing gimmick.

hope this helps a bit.. if you are interested in flashing the cards. there is a nvflash tool for windows.
it flashes quite easy and fast.. hope this helps


----------



## Icarian

I've been thinking about flashing my card, but I'm not sure yet if it's worth going through all the hassle of flashing, my card does 1215/3758 on stock bios, pretty disappointed with the core but I think the memory might make up for it.

Anyway, is there a table somewhere where I can look up the Before > After clocks people get after upping the voltage so I can get a rough idea of what clocks I would be getting if I decide to go through with it?


----------



## General123

I am going to be gone from today(3/9) until the 19th so hopefully someone will pick up the slack of me being gone


----------



## xGHOSTx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> hey, i´ve got 2 x asus 660ti OC. afaik only the TOP versions are higher binned. the OC and normal versian should be very similar and there is a bigger chance that you can overclock
> them to the OC level or a bit higher than me OCing my OC edition to top edition.
> 
> well, if you got some time left, download the Kepler Bios Tweaker and look at the
> 2 bios´es from yo cards ( you can extract em with gpu-z )
> i would like to know the wattage difference between yo normal and yo OC card.
> my updated (unmodded) bios of the asus 660ti has the following power control:
> 
> 100000mW 100000mW
> 155000mW 191000mW
> 191000mW 220000mW
> 
> clocks:
> 
> base 967 boost 1045.5
> boost limit 1254
> 
> @ 1150.0mV
> 
> my regular OC is +70mhz offset so its on 1037 - 1116 base / boost and the ram is @+400 offset
> i´m curious what yo chip(s) can deliver. the funny thing is, when i flashed my cards with the OC
> settings i used via precision, it became unstable. the k-boost and it´s bootstates with the throtteling
> is one of the most stupid things NVidia did to OCers. its more like a marketing gimmick.
> 
> hope this helps a bit.. if you are interested in flashing the cards. there is a nvflash tool for windows.
> it flashes quite easy and fast.. hope this helps


Ok here it is

Non OC version (stock rom):
100000mW 100000mW
140000mW 172500mW
172500mW 198500mW

OC version (stock rom):
100000mW 100000mW
155000mW 191000mW
191000mW 220000mW

rom modified by iRandomize (stable):
100000mW 100000mW
155000mW 191000mW
263500mW 220000mW

base 967 boost 1045.5
boost limit 1202.0Mhz


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icarian*
> 
> I've been thinking about flashing my card, but I'm not sure yet if it's worth going through all the hassle of flashing, my card does 1215/3758 on stock bios, pretty disappointed with the core but I think the memory might make up for it.
> 
> Anyway, is there a table somewhere where I can look up the Before > After clocks people get after upping the voltage so I can get a rough idea of what clocks I would be getting if I decide to go through with it?


+39mhz on the core.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xGHOSTx*
> 
> Ok here it is
> 
> Non OC version (stock rom):
> 100000mW 100000mW
> 140000mW 172500mW
> 172500mW 198500mW
> 
> OC version (stock rom):
> 100000mW 100000mW
> 155000mW 191000mW
> 191000mW 220000mW
> 
> rom modified by iRandomize (stable):
> 100000mW 100000mW
> 155000mW 191000mW
> 263500mW 220000mW
> 
> base 967 boost 1045.5
> boost limit 1202.0Mhz


Why are there 6 power limit values? Is this a power limit table just like the voltage table?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Why are there 6 power limit values? Is this a power limit table just like the voltage table?


the three power limits to the right are those error-10d10t (or whatever his name is) talked about. I have no idea what they actually do...


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> the three power limits to the right are those error-10d10t (or whatever his name is) talked about. I have no idea what they actually do...


Oh, the ones we were talking about the other day. But AFAIK, there were only four power limit values found in the vBIOS when using a HEX editor, right? The max power limit, the default power limit, and the two other unknown power limits, right?

And btw, it's error-id10t, lol.


----------



## digiadventures

Maybe they are some kind of maximum limits ? For example left limits wont go over right ones ?
Increasing the right ones could allow the card to draw more then what is safe or above pci-e specs ?
Just guessing...


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> Maybe they are some kind of maximum limits ? For example left limits wont go over right ones ?
> Increasing the right ones could allow the card to draw more then what is safe or above pci-e specs ?
> Just guessing...


I don't get what you mean?


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I don't get what you mean?


Right values are always pretty high even in stock bios.
For example max value is I think always or close to either 150w for cards with one pin and 225 for cards with 2 pins.

So, they are basically max "safe" values.
Increasing left values to be higher then right wont do anything unless right values are increased as well, thats what I am guessing...
I might be wrong of course









Now question is can right values be increased at all, will it brick the card if there is fail safe to prevent it on pcb from drawing for example more then 225w etc...

Somebody needs to test this


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> Right values are always pretty high even in stock bios.
> For example max value is I think always or close to either 150w for cards with one pin and 225 for cards with 2 pins.
> 
> So, they are basically max "safe" values.
> Increasing left values to be higher then right wont do anything unless right value are increased as well, thats what I am guessing...
> I might be wrong of course


When you say "left" and "right" values, are you referring to their position in the vBIOS when using a hex editor? I still don't get it, lol.

You mean 6+8pins and 8+8pins, right? Not one pin and two pins.


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> When you say "left" and "right" values, are you referring to their position in the vBIOS when using a hex editor? I still don't get it, lol.
> 
> You mean 6+8pins and 8+8pins, right? Not one pin and two pins.


I meant in Kepler Bios Tweaker, isnt that what people were talking about









I meant one or two pci-e cables, not pins sorry


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> I meant in Kepler Bios Tweaker, isnt that what people were talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I meant one or two pci-e cables, not pins sorry


Not really because KGB is the main software used here and I was asking about the values using a hex editor which is the core method of any of these known software. I now you swear by Kepler BIOS Tweaker









And with two pcie-cables, there are two varieties: 6+6pins (theoretically has a maximum power limit of 225W) and 6+8pins (theoretically has a maximum power limit of 250W), so yeah. Is there even a Kepler card that uses only one pci-e cable?


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Not really because KGB is the main software used here and I was asking about the values using a hex editor which is the core method of any of these known software. I now you swear by Kepler BIOS Tweaker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with two pcie-cables, there are two varieties: 6+6pins (theoretically has a maximum power limit of 225W) and 6+8pins (theoretically has a maximum power limit of 250W), so yeah. Is there even a Kepler card that uses only one pci-e cable?


I meant in last 2 pages people were talking about six different power values which I think only Kepler Bios Tweaker has








And nobody knows what 3 values on the right are for.
I probably should have qouted one of the posts.

660 gtx uses only one pci-e cable


----------



## Dugom

Hi guys, I've a question.

With Kepler BIOS Tweater:
What's the difference between "Boost Limit" and "Max Table Clock"?



Alternative question:
So, if I change the Table, should i change the Boost limit too?

Thanks.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Not really because KGB is the main software used here and I was asking about the values using a hex editor which is the core method of any of these known software. I now you swear by Kepler BIOS Tweaker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with two pcie-cables, there are two varieties: 6+6pins (theoretically has a maximum power limit of 225W) and 6+8pins (theoretically has a maximum power limit of 250W), so yeah. Is there even a Kepler card that uses only one pci-e cable?


Asus is making a 670 with only one 8-pin connector :S (they posted pictures of it somewhere).

The values "to the right", are the values I still don't know what are for (if someone does, please elaborate!). I tried them out at both rediculously low values and "safe" high values (as i do not know what they are for, i did not want to risk my board, pumping absurd wattage into the components). All the values can be seen in a hex editor, and are all located right next to each other.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dugom*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I've a question.
> 
> With Kepler BIOS Tweater:
> What's the difference between "Boost Limit" and "Max Table Clock"?
> 
> 
> 
> Alternative question:
> So, if I change the Table, should i change the Boost limit too?
> 
> Thanks.


The max-boost value, is some sort of limiter. This will pervent your card from boosting past that value, nomatter what your BOOST table looks like.


----------



## Dugom

Thanks *iRandomize*.

Someone could check this and tell me if i'm good to go? (I've highligthed the changing.)







Thanks again.


----------



## digiadventures

Dugom, why are you limiting the card to 1241 Mhz ?
You tested it cant do more or ... ?

Also, I think your card will not accept 1.21 voltage it needs 1.18 which will boost to 1.21 during load


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> I meant in last 2 pages people were talking about six different power values which I think only Kepler Bios Tweaker has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And nobody knows what 3 values on the right are for.
> I probably should have qouted one of the posts.
> 
> 660 gtx uses only one pci-e cable


Oh ok, now I understand what you mean








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Asus is making a 670 with only one 8-pin connector :S (they posted pictures of it somewhere).
> 
> The values "to the right", are the values I still don't know what are for (if someone does, please elaborate!). I tried them out at both rediculously low values and "safe" high values (as i do not know what they are for, i did not want to risk my board, pumping absurd wattage into the components). All the values can be seen in a hex editor, and are all located right next to each other.
> The max-boost value, is some sort of limiter. This will pervent your card from boosting past that value, nomatter what your BOOST table looks like.


Yup, I saw that. It's something called DCUII mini AFAIK, lol.

Oh ok. But usually, the two power limit values in KGB are the most important, right?


----------



## Dugom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> Dugom, why are you limiting the card to 1241 Mhz ?
> You tested it cant do more or ... ?
> 
> Also, I think your card will not accept 1.21 voltage it needs 1.18 which will boost to 1.21 during load


Just testing the boost. I'll try 1.8.

Thanks.

*Everything else is OK?*


----------



## dr/owned

Does anyone have a bone stock EVGA 680 SC bios? TPU ones are unflashable (bad PCI clock error), and I'm fairly certain the card I got had the BIOS messed with, since I'm getting 1176 clocks at idle.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr/owned*
> 
> Does anyone have a bone stock EVGA 680 SC bios? TPU ones are unflashable (bad PCI clock error), and I'm fairly certain the card I got had the BIOS messed with, since I'm getting 1176 clocks at idle.


I believe this is the EVGA 680 SC Signature BIOS:
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/119658/EVGA.GTX680.2048.120402_1.html


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dugom*
> 
> Just testing the boost. I'll try 1.8.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> *Everything else is OK?*


I cant be sure 100% since you edited a lot of stuff...it probably will be ok, but why not just change the voltage, Def or Max power limit on the left ?
Thats all you need to do really


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dugom*
> 
> Thanks *iRandomize*.
> 
> Someone could check this and tell me if i'm good to go? (I've highligthed the changing.)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again.


I don't have much experience messing with the boost states, i don't think they do much of a difference.
Why did you set your boost table to max out at 1280mhz, but your max boost clock is set to 1241.5mhz? Generally these should match.
The voltage should be set to 1.1875v
I would set the Power Target (def) to 250watt as well, to completely remove the need of any overclocking software (with the exception of fan profiles)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> I cant be sure 100% since you edited a lot of stuff...it probably will be ok, but why not just change the voltage, Def or Max power limit on the left ?
> Thats all you need to do really


Some people strive for perfection


----------



## Dugom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> I don't have much experience messing with the boost states, i don't think they do much of a difference.
> Why did you set your boost table to max out at 1280mhz, but your max boost clock is set to 1241.5mhz? Generally these should match.


I want to try the boost table, the numbers seems to be the "bins" (+13Mhz), that are use to automatically downclock the card over 70°C (number 46). The boost should stay to 1241, even if I exceed 70°. it's an experiment maybe I'm completely wrong.

No one here changed the boost table?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> The voltage should be set to 1.1875v
> I would set the Power Target (def) to 250watt as well, to completely remove the need of any overclocking software (with the exception of fan profiles)


I don't want to boost the TDP too much, I dont realy get how many W is safe, I have 10 phases power (8GPU+2RAM), the MSI Lightning got 11, (8+3), standard cards have 6 phases power (4+2). The GTX TITAN is 8 phases power (6+2).

I don't want to burn the card. This way i could move the TDP with Precision X, then I can check the degres of the VRM with an Infrared Thermometer.

TITAN


690


680 SLI


680


670


580


By the way, I have the GTX 680 ASUS Direct CU II 4GB. (2 slots)

Thanks guys, and sorry for my bad english.


----------



## Dugom

My bad, can I delete this post?


----------



## digiadventures

Dugom some people including me have found that increasing DEF value is better then MAX in case your card starts to throttle for no reason even before reaching your MAX TDP limit you set.

Card wont draw more then it needs even if you change Def value.


----------



## Dugom

What are your temperatures?


----------



## digiadventures

Well I have 660 gtx and gpu temp is not going over 60 C gigabyte's windforce cooler is really good.
I have no idea what vrm temps are, I dont have infrared thermometer


----------



## digiadventures

Well I have 660 gtx and gpu temp is not going over 60 C gigabyte's windforce cooler is really good.
I have no idea what vrm temps are, I dont have infrared thermometer


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dugom*
> 
> I want to try the boost table, the numbers seems to be the "bins" (+13Mhz), that are use to automatically downclock the card over 70°C (number 46). The boost should stay to 1241, even if I exceed 70°. it's an experiment maybe I'm completely wrong.
> 
> No one here changed the boost table?
> I don't want to boost the TDP too much, I dont realy get how many W is safe, I have 10 phases power (8GPU+2RAM), the MSI Lightning got 11, (8+3), standard cards have 6 phases power (4+2). The GTX TITAN is 8 phases power (6+2).
> 
> I don't want to burn the card. This way i could move the TDP with Precision X, then I can check the degres of the VRM with an Infrared Thermometer.


Cool pictures








I got no throttleing, and my boost tables match :S Dont know how i did it, but it works







.
You may max out the power at all times, it will not result in more heat. It is not forcing more wattage into the GPU, just allowing the GPU to draw whatever wattage it feels like. If your card does not need more than 180watt, it will not draw more than 180watt, regardless of the power limit.


----------



## deejaykristoff

hello, dugom, sorry for bad english, i am french, i have the same card as you "asus 680 dcII 4gb", and i modded my bios. i have 1280mhz stable, i dont have touch the memory speed because i think its not necessary, the temp never pass the 64/65 degrees at fan 70%, if it's not stable for you, you can lower the max boost to 1254.

680dcII4gb.zip 116k .zip file


----------



## Dugom

Thanks guys.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deejaykristoff*
> 
> i am french


I'm french too.
I've looked to your BIOS, the settings help me a lot.
At Stock, in 100% charge (Unigine Heaven), i already reached 67°... Have you benched your card?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> I got no throttleing, and my boost tables match :S Dont know how i did it, but it works


What is your Core temperature?
May i see your BIOS to study it?

Thanks again.


----------



## deejaykristoff

yes, in 3d mark11 p10897

what program do you use to mod the bios, i use Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.25, for me its the best, you can change everything.
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f14/nvidia-geforce-gtx-600-serie-bios-files-932143.html


----------



## Dugom

I use KBT, as well.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dugom*
> 
> Thanks guys.
> I'm french too.
> I've looked to your BIOS, the settings help me a lot.
> At Stock, in 100% charge (Unigine Heaven), i already reached 67°... Have you benched your card?
> What is your Core temperature?
> May i see your BIOS to study it?
> 
> Thanks again.


My temperatures rarely touch 67C. I pushed the temperatures all the way to 91C, with no throttleing at all.

gc670peoc2.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## deejaykristoff

maybe you have bad airflow onyour rig


----------



## deejaykristoff

and maybe its because your card are always at max


----------



## EliTeCC4

Can someone MOD My bios? I have MSI gtx 670 PE card and i want unlocked voltage!! and power target!

MSIGTX670PESTOCK.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## deejaykristoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliTeCC4*
> 
> Can someone MOD My bios? I have MSI gtx 670 PE card and i want unlocked voltage!! and power target!
> 
> MSIGTX670PESTOCK.zip 56k .zip file


try this

MSIGTX670PESTOCKtest.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## EliTeCC4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deejaykristoff*
> 
> try this
> 
> MSIGTX670PESTOCKtest.zip 56k .zip file


Tell me what you exactly did to it tho...


----------



## deejaykristoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliTeCC4*
> 
> Tell me what you exactly did to it tho...


base clock: 1110.5mhz boost clock: 1163mhz
boost limit 1254mhz

its just a test, and if everything alright i unlock power to 250, and voltage to 1.87.5


----------



## EliTeCC4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deejaykristoff*
> 
> base clock: 1110.5mhz boost clock: 1163mhz
> boost limit 1254mhz
> 
> its just a test, and if everything alright i unlock power to 250, and voltage to 1.87.5


i guess ima wait for general...


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliTeCC4*
> 
> i guess ima wait for general...


Why dont you edit it yourself ? You can use Kepler Bios Tweaker program or just use the website from the OP.
You just increase the voltage to 1.18 and also increase power limits and thats it...
Its pretty straightforward


----------



## trippinonprozac

Hey guys,

I have a pair of 680 Classifieds incoming, both with hydrocopper waterblocks and EVBOT. I am not really keen on having to hookup the EVbot all the time to get a voltage bump so was wondering if anyone has a bios for around 1.2v under load for the classifieds?


----------



## EliTeCC4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> Why dont you edit it yourself ? You can use Kepler Bios Tweaker program or just use the website from the OP.
> You just increase the voltage to 1.18 and also increase power limits and thats it...
> Its pretty straightforward


I have alrdy done that. Voltage at 1.21 but im only maxing 1254 Mhz with that voltage so there maybe something and I want a BIOS from him








Its a PE card, it should be like up there with others. 1300+


----------



## error-id10t

Maybe I'm missing the obvious but as it's PE then why not simply use AB...?


----------



## wholeeo

Can someone modify my bios's?

690 BIOS.zip 112k .zip file


----------



## Dugom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> I pushed the temperatures all the way to 91C, with no throttleing at all.


You have set the base clock upper than the boost clock !
This is why you dont have any throttle, you don't have any boost...


----------



## Dugom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Can someone modify my bios's?


What do you wish for?

Here is what settings, I see:

Base: 915 Mhz
Boost: 1019.5 Mhz
Limit: 1202 Mhz
Memory: 3004 Mhz

Fan: 30 to 95 %

TDP Default: 128W
TDP Max: 173W

Voltage: 1.15V

Here is KBT v1.25, if you want to mod it yourself:
http://www.mediafire.com/?u1zndehk7masdo3


----------



## Dugom

Can someone tells me how to delete a post?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Maybe I'm missing the obvious but as it's PE then why not simply use AB...?


Afterburner 2.2.3 works fine for me
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dugom*
> 
> You have set the base clock upper than the boost clock !
> This is why you dont have any throttle, you don't have any boost...


They should be exactly the same... :S all my values are 1306.5 atm (both max boost and overclock table and everything). Must be the wrong BIOS i uploaded then :S


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jovanni*
> 
> My card on stock clock had only 50Mhz , went back to 1150 cause BF3 didn't "like" that!!! (After 30' the game freeze)


I'm crashing with 0 offset buddy. Feel better, LOL.


----------



## Dugom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Must be the wrong BIOS i uploaded then :S


Probably. Your "Boost Clock" is 1176Mhz... Your "Base Clock", "Boost Limit" and "Max Table Clock" are 1320Mhz.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dugom*
> 
> Probably. Your "Boost Clock" is 1176Mhz... Your "Base Clock", "Boost Limit" and "Max Table Clock" are 1320Mhz.


On my current BIOS, they are all 1306.5... I have not tested other settings (did not bother), but i know my current BIOS does not throttle from temperatures. It is not really a concern to me, since i am having no trouble staying below 70C. I believe there is a reason for nVidia to keep us below this temperature, so i will try to do so, even though i don't have to.


----------



## Dugom

NVIDIA says 97° is max Temp...
http://www.nvidia.fr/object/geforce-gtx-670-fr.html#pdpContent=2 (in Spécifications)

May I have your BIOS?

Thanks.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dugom*
> 
> What do you wish for?
> 
> Here is what settings, I see:
> 
> Base: 915 Mhz
> Boost: 1019.5 Mhz
> Limit: 1202 Mhz
> Memory: 3004 Mhz
> 
> Fan: 30 to 95 %
> 
> TDP Default: 128W
> TDP Max: 173W
> 
> Voltage: 1.15V
> 
> Here is KBT v1.25, if you want to mod it yourself:
> http://www.mediafire.com/?u1zndehk7masdo3


I wan't to be able to clock higher and more stable. I can do Valley runs at 1280/3700. If I could break 1300 that would be great. I'm assuming what I'd need is more voltage.


----------



## Jodiuh

Does anyone have a good clock on their Asus DirectCU 660 after flashing the bios? If you do, would you please host it or pm me?

Thanks!!


----------



## EliTeCC4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Maybe I'm missing the obvious but as it's PE then why not simply use AB...?


Sliding the core voltage, aux voltage and memory voltage do nothing for me.

Sliding it then pressing apply will just bring all the voltage settings back to 0


----------



## EliTeCC4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Afterburner 2.2.3 works fine for me


Zomg! You have a PE card with unlocked voltage? (So that AB works) Can I have your BIOS Please!?!?


----------



## General123

Here is the original, unlocked, Power Edition Bios. Make sure to use MSI afterburner 2.2.3. Enjoy









MSI 670PE bios.zip 112k .zip file


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliTeCC4*
> 
> Zomg! You have a PE card with unlocked voltage? (So that AB works) Can I have your BIOS Please!?!?


The one General posted. It will not show higher voltage in the monitor, but your temperatures will skyrock, and you will get a higher voltage.


----------



## Dugom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> If I could break 1300 that would be great. I'm assuming what I'd need is more voltage.


I change the voltages to 1,1875.
Be carefull, the first .rom doesn't go to the second .rom vice versa, they are different.

The first is 80.04.1E.00.9*0*
The second is 80.04.1E.00.9*1*

GTX690.zip 111k .zip file


----------



## Dugom

Why don't you use EVGA Precision X v4.0 ?
http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/precisionx_dowload_evga,4.html

He is better than MSI AfterBurner...


----------



## CrimsonKnight13

Does anyone have an optimized BIOS for the stock Galaxy GTX 680 2GB? I've been attempting to use modified BIOSes with varying OC & OV settings but I'm still not sure if I'm getting it right.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dugom*
> 
> Why don't you use EVGA Precision X v4.0 ?
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/precisionx_dowload_evga,4.html
> 
> He is better than MSI AfterBurner...


It's a matter of preference. Name on thing, that makes PrecisionX better than AB?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> It's a matter of preference. Name on thing, that makes PrecisionX better than AB?


Have you read the first post of the gtx 670 overclocking the thread? The OP there describes a thing or two that makes Precision X better than MSI AB.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Have you read the first post of the gtx 670 overclocking the thread? The OP there describes a thing or two that makes Precision X better than MSI AB.


I believe you are referring to the Overclocking Masters Guide. In there, it is pointed out that the voltage slider only does something when using PrecisionX, as the only thing making PrecisionX superior (which i find to not make much of a difference when overvolting anyways, and i do believe this was solved in 2.3.0). He also mentions that PrecisionX does not show min/max values when monitoring.


----------



## Jodiuh

I actually didn't mind Asus' Gpu tweak program. It lets you get rid of the skin and use normal window windows. Ill take a ss when I get home.


----------



## malmental

aren't both MSi Afterburner and EVGA Precision based off RivaTuner anyways..?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> aren't both MSi Afterburner and EVGA Precision based off RivaTuner anyways..?


Based off? They are made by the same guy







MSI nor EVGA has anything to do with the software!


----------



## bpmcleod

I wouldnt mind getting the bios changed so I can boost my max voltage up to around 1.2 if thats possible. Just trying to strecth out my overclock a little more









GK104.zip 55k .zip file


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> I believe you are referring to the Overclocking Masters Guide. In there, it is pointed out that the voltage slider only does something when using PrecisionX, as the only thing making PrecisionX superior (which i find to not make much of a difference when overvolting anyways, and i do believe this was solved in 2.3.0). He also mentions that PrecisionX does not show min/max values when monitoring.


Yes, I am referring to that thread. Oh, so there's really no difference between these two? AB is even better because it shows the min/max values?


----------



## Dugom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> It's a matter of preference. Name on thing, that makes PrecisionX better than AB?


Precision X got:
POWER TARGET & TEMP TARGET


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> He also mentions that PrecisionX does not show min/max values when monitoring.


Yes it does.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> MSI nor EVGA has anything to do with the software!


Not true at all.


----------



## Dugom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yofghi*
> 
> I wouldnt mind getting the bios changed so I can boost my max voltage up to around 1.2 if thats possible. Just trying to strecth out my overclock a little more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GK104.zip 55k .zip file


Carreful, you can't change the voltage as you want, if we change it, it will be locked !

I set the voltage from 1150 mV to 1175 mV. (Boost voltage)
I set the Boost limit from 1215 to 1398Mhz, this way you can OC with Precision X without limit.
I set the TDP max from 225W (132%) to 250W (147%) to avoid Throttle.

NewGK104.zip 55k .zip file


If you want more Voltage, just ask.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> It's a matter of preference. Name on thing, that makes PrecisionX better than AB?


There are some differences, of course many similarities as well. Ultimately it is a matter of Preference.

Some differences in Precision:

Different UI (obviously)
NVAPI based Frame Rate Target
Pixel Clock Control
K-Boost
Different method of voltage control


----------



## kesawi

I've found my maximum stable overclock of 1267MHz for the GPU and +663 on the VRAM and now want to make it permanent in the BIOS. According to the Kepler Bios Tweaker my ROM currently has the following settings:
Base Clock: 980
Boost Clock: 1058.5
Boost Limit: 1267.5
Memory Clock: 3004

I assume that I need to adjust the memory clock to 3667, but what do I adjust the Base and Boost clocks to?


----------



## Dugom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kesawi*
> 
> I assume that I need to adjust the memory clock to 3667, but what do I adjust the Base and Boost clocks to?


You are right for the memory, but +/- 50Mhz for the memory don't realy matters. Set 3600Mhz to be sure.

For the GPU, you are stopped by the BOOST LIMIT, set it to 1398Mhz, then retry your Bench to find your real maximum stable OC.

Don't touch the BASE and BOOST clock, they are useless.
Move the MAX TABLE CLOCK acording to your new maximum stable frequency.

This way you could increase or decrease your MAX TABLE CLOCK with the slider "GPU CLOCK OFFSET" on Precision X, in case one day, you have to use an instable or more stable game/bench.

Unigine Heaven is great to realy bench a graphic card.
http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/download_unigine_heaven_benchmark,5.html


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

This bios mod is plain ridiculous. I went from being able to do *+81* on the *core*, and *+241* on the *memory* (3DMark11 / Heaven benchmark stable) _to_ doing *+81* on the *core*, and *+500* memory (3DMark11 / Heaven benchmark stable).

I haven't even tried to push the core further or memory even farther than that yet. I can only imagine how far I can take it now. Enjoying the extra frames in games, need to play with it more though and see where it goes.









This mod is awesome, +rep!


----------



## kesawi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dugom*
> 
> You are right for the memory, but +/- 50Mhz for the memory don't realy matters. Set 3600Mhz to be sure.
> 
> For the GPU, you are stopped by the BOOST LIMIT, set it to 1398Mhz, then retry your Bench to find your real maximum stable OC.
> 
> Don't touch the BASE and BOOST clock, they are useless.
> Move the MAX TABLE CLOCK acording to your new maximum stable frequency.
> 
> This way you could increase or decrease your MAX TABLE CLOCK with the slider "GPU CLOCK OFFSET" on Precision X, in case one day, you have to use an instable or more stable game/bench.
> 
> Unigine Heaven is great to realy bench a graphic card.
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/download_unigine_heaven_benchmark,5.html


So once I've found my maximum stable overclock do I then change the boost limit back down to the maximum stable frequency?

I also want to set up a HWBOT benchmarking BIOS which allows me to push the card to the limits. I don't really care if it's unstable and produces artifacts, just so long as it lasts long enough to complete a run and can produce a score. I assume I increase the Max power control to 150%, and Max Voltage #1 & #2 to 1212.5mV? Are there any other settings that can be changed to stop the card from throttling at 70C as the temps will most likely hit the first throttle point during a benchmark? I've seen some comments stating this can be achive by changing the P00 voltage and setting the min and def power control to be the same as max.


----------



## Jodiuh

Has anyone successfully flashed a modded bios on the Asus DCII OC? If so, would you mind hosting it somewhere?


----------



## Gomi

I am still wishing/dreaming for a feature that allows the 6xx series to simply go to full power when starting a 3D app and going to idle mode when not.

Until then I will have to settle with the Inspector "tweak".

Futhermore, would love if you could simply set a requested CORE MHZ and not the +"Whatever" - Becomes so trivial to Over/Down-clock and having to set 3-4 settings as the cards all boost differently.


----------



## Sharchaster

Does Increasing the Memory Offset TOO HIGH, will reduce the performance (FPS) on games? I don't know why, but when Increasing the memory offset to +700 (7.4 Ghz effective), I notice that my FPS is SLIGHTLY decrease compared to +500 offset (7 Ghz Effective).

Thanks


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Does Increasing the Memory Offset TOO HIGH, will reduce the performance (FPS) on games? I don't know why, but when Increasing the memory offset to +700 (7.4 Ghz effective), I notice that my FPS is SLIGHTLY decrease compared to +500 offset (7 Ghz Effective).
> 
> Thanks


It could be the error correction kicking in and causing performance slowdowns. It has been known to occur at higher memory overclocks.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> There are some differences, of course many similarities as well. Ultimately it is a matter of Preference.
> 
> Some differences in Precision:
> 
> Different UI (obviously)
> NVAPI based Frame Rate Target
> Pixel Clock Control
> *K-Boost*
> Different method of voltage control


Excellent reason to never use PrecisionX..... I guess it is acceptable on EVGA cards, since you guys seem to just replace everything :S.
I was not aware of the Min/Max being shown, it just said in the thread that it does not have that particular feature. Guess i should do some more reading... I wasn't aware you had in-house developers for your overclocking software :S thought this would lead to an administrative hell, but what do i know?...

That being said, i am a huge fan of EVGA, by far my prefered card manufacturer. Sadly the MSI PE was just to amazing not to get (especially considering it was 15% off at the time)


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> This bios mod is plain ridiculous. I went from being able to do *+81* on the *core*, and *+241* on the *memory* (3DMark11 / Heaven benchmark stable) _to_ doing *+81* on the *core*, and *+500* memory (3DMark11 / Heaven benchmark stable).


That makes no sense unless you card somehow has memory voltage control you can edit in bios and you increased that.

Increasing core voltage will do nothing to make memory more stable


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> This bios mod is plain ridiculous. I went from being able to do *+81* on the *core*, and *+241* on the *memory* (3DMark11 / Heaven benchmark stable) _to_ doing *+81* on the *core*, and *+500* memory (3DMark11 / Heaven benchmark stable).


That makes no sense unless you card somehow has memory voltage control you can edit in bios and you increased that.

Increasing core voltage will do nothing to make memory more stable


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> That makes no sense unless you card somehow has memory voltage control you can edit in bios and you increased that.
> 
> Increasing core voltage will do nothing to make memory more stable


It does indeed make very little sense. But... It is often the case, that you may sacrifice some memory overclock, if you go all-out on your core. Allowing more headroom on the core *might* have made him more stable on his core.

That being said, 259mhz more on the memory from a core overvolt is... well... not realistic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe*
> 
> *Step 2a: Explanation of Core and Memory balance*
> Most likely you crashed in Step 1 when you first combined both maximums. This is quite normal. From here you usually have three paths that you can take. Either you sacrifice some core frequency in-order to maintain your maximum memory frequency, you sacrifice some memory frequency to maintain your maximum core frequency, or you sacrifice a little of both. Neither option is better than another on the whole, it really depends on your specific GPU and how much you have to give up of one to maintain the other. Some GPU's barely have to give up any of one to maintain the other. Also, some applications benefit more from memory than core and vice versa. Generally speaking though, 1MHz on the core is worth about 4MHz on the memory in terms of performance, keep that ratio in mind as you reduce things.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> *It could be the error correction kicking in* and causing performance slowdowns. It has been known to occur at higher memory overclocks.


I don't understand what you're talking about, sorry...can you be more specific?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> I don't understand what you're talking about, sorry...can you be more specific?


When memory reaches a speed of which it becomes unstable, miscalculations will be done. These calculations have to be corrected. These corrections will cause slowdowns.


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> It does indeed make very little sense. But... It is often the case, that you may sacrifice some memory overclock, if you go all-out on your core. Allowing more headroom on the core *might* have made him more stable on his core.
> 
> That being said, 259mhz more on the memory from a core overvolt is... well... not realistic.


I never saw this phenomen and I had a lot of different cards from both red and green camp









Usually core stability and memory stability are not related to each other...I am always getting same results when I try to overclock just one or both.

For example if cards crashes at 1200 its gonna crash at 1200 no metter what memory clock is.

Only thing which does metter when it comes to kepler card is of course power limit, if you gonna OC both memory and core you have to increase the power more.

In any case, like you said, its not going to make 259mhz difference.

Nothing has really changed, his memory is probably still unstable, he is just not aware of it









I think a lot of people dont test their overclocks properly, lets take my card for example :

Perfectly stable overclock is only +13Mhz core and +100 memory.

Far Cry 3 stable overclock is +25 Mhz core and +250 memory.

If I am playing Far Cry for only an hour or so, I can do +25 Mhz core and +300 memory

I can play rest of the games I tested at +50 core and +350 memory

I am sure most people here would choose last option, and run their cards at +50 core and +350 memory when in reality their card can only do +13 core and +100 memory

And then blame Ubisoft or Nvidia for "Far Cry 3 crashing problems"


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> When memory reaches a speed of which it becomes unstable, miscalculations will be done. These calculations have to be corrected. These corrections will cause slowdowns.


Then what I must do to make it more benefit for me? I believe I can reach 8 Ghz on memory though, as I can reach 7.4 Ghz without increase the memory voltage.


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Then what I must do to make it more benefit for me? I believe I can reach 8 Ghz on memory though, as I can reach 7.4 Ghz without increase the memory voltage.


You cant seem to understand what is going on. Increasing the frequency even more will make it even slower.
You need to stick to 7Ghz, thats the best you can get from your memory

Basically what you guessed yourself is correct. Increasing it too far will reduce perfomance ( FPS )


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Excellent reason to never use PrecisionX..... I guess it is acceptable on EVGA cards, since you guys seem to just replace everything :S.
> I was not aware of the Min/Max being shown, it just said in the thread that it does not have that particular feature. Guess i should do some more reading... I wasn't aware you had in-house developers for your overclocking software :S thought this would lead to an administrative hell, but what do i know?...
> 
> That being said, i am a huge fan of EVGA, by far my prefered card manufacturer. Sadly the MSI PE was just to amazing not to get (especially considering it was 15% off at the time)


But you can just disable K-boost?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> But you can just disable K-boost?


It's the principle of the entire feature.... I don't trust software that makes such feature so easily available :S


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> It's the principle of the entire feature.... I don't trust software that makes such feature so easily available :S


Lol, I still don't get it. If K-boost is not used, Precision X is practically the same as AB. There's no principle behind this because it's the user's choice to use it or not







Well again, to each his own, lol.


----------



## iacobus

Hi
i have oc my asus gtx 670 direct cu ii to this value:
stable at TDP 150 / gpu 1300 / 1.21V / no oc on Memory
stable at TDP 150 / gpu no oc / 1.21V / mem 3500
temp never goes over 64°C

when i want to oc GPU and Memory together like 1250/3300 and 150 or 180 TDP i have some throteling on GPU and voltage but the temp never goes over 65-66°C

any idea from where it comes?

for info my power suplies is 1000W and i am on a PCI V2 (i7 [email protected] and asus rampage)

sorry for my poor english (french)

thanks for help and all your post that help me a lot

Iacobus


----------



## Dugom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kesawi*
> 
> So once I've found my maximum stable overclock do I then change the boost limit back down to the maximum stable frequency?
> 
> I also want to set up a HWBOT benchmarking BIOS which allows me to push the card to the limits. I don't really care if it's unstable and produces artifacts, just so long as it lasts long enough to complete a run and can produce a score. I assume I increase the Max power control to 150%, and Max Voltage #1 & #2 to 1212.5mV? Are there any other settings that can be changed to stop the card from throttling at 70C as the temps will most likely hit the first throttle point during a benchmark? I've seen some comments stating this can be achive by changing the P00 voltage and setting the min and def power control to be the same as max.


Don't bother the BOOST LIMIT, it just block the OC. I don't think you can reach 1398Mhz, so it's OK.

I don't know if more TDP on Default will do something, try it (% is made from default TDP, it as no real value).

179W DEF and 250W MAX = 140%
225W DEF and 250W MAX = 111%
248W DEF and 250W MAX = 100%
Differents % but they have the same MAX TDP...

You can check you TDP with Precision X on the POWER Graphic. I don't think that you need a lot of that.

If you don't want throttle, set your BASE CLOCK, to your maximum stable OC. P2 is the BASE Voltage, you probably need to increase it then. Default TDP as well...

Yes 2.3V is the maximum Voltage, but if you don't have a PCB with some Power Phases, it could be damage like burned VRM.
I've got 10 PP, (8 GPU + 2 RAM) on my ASUS 680. The reference 680 PCB got 6 PP (4GPU + 2 RAM).


----------



## Dugom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iacobus*
> 
> stable at TDP 150
> Iacobus


Ton TDP est peut-être trop bas, modifie ton BIOS avec KBT et flash:
http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/Hardware/2D-3D/voltage-debride-unlocked-sujet_928994_1.htm#t8653060

By the way, the card automatly throttle if the game doesn't need to charge, in PES 2013 the card stay in Idle mode, to saving power.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> That makes no sense unless you card somehow has memory voltage control you can edit in bios and you increased that.
> 
> Increasing core voltage will do nothing to make memory more stable


I'm not exactly sure what else they modify with the updated bios, but one thing I instantly noticed is it allows you to increase the voltage much higher than stock. Atm, it's sitting at 1213. Which is significantly higher than where I had it before.

I'm pretty sure by me increasing the voltage, it will allow me to push any clock further whether it be memory or core. Don't see what you seem to be misunderstanding. There isn't two separate voltage controls on this card (at least not by what I am able to change) and regardless of the fact of whether or not what you are saying is true (there is a separate memory and core voltage), all I had to do was adjust the one I know of and I'm very able to increase my memory clocks much further. The clocks are stable in 3DMark11 and Heaven Benchmark; so far with what I tested a couple of hours of Black Ops 2 as well.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Then what I must do to make it more benefit for me? I believe I can reach 8 Ghz on memory though, as I can reach 7.4 Ghz without increase the memory voltage.


There's really not much you can do to improve the memory overclock on these cards. Once you reach the point where the memory is generating enough errors in reading (which happens when it is clocked too fast) you are going to either start losing performance as those erros are corrected (which is what you are seeing) or you are going to get crashes (if the errors arent' correctable). Your best bet is to back the memory down to wherever the performance is highest, before it starts dropping off from being clocked too high. Running the memory faster than that is not going to help it is actually going to hurt, as you are seeing with the decreased performance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> I'm not exactly sure what else they modify with the updated bios, but one thing I instantly noticed is it allows you to increase the voltage much higher than stock. Atm, it's sitting at 1213. Which is significantly higher than where I had it before.
> 
> I'm pretty sure by me increasing the voltage, it will allow me to push any clock further whether it be memory or core. Don't see what you seem to be misunderstanding. There isn't two separate voltage controls on this card (at least not by what I am able to change) and regardless of the fact of whether or not what you are saying is true (there is a separate memory and core voltage), all I had to do was adjust the one I know of and I'm not able to increase my memory clocks much further. The clocks are stable in 3DMark11 and Heaven Benchmark; so far with what I tested a couple of hours of Black Ops 2 as well.


There are different voltages for the core and the memory, and all of the updated BIOSes I've seen only change the core voltage - which is why he says it shouldn't help the memory overclock. I'm not even sure if the BIOS can adjust the memory voltage, I don't remember seeing that option anywhere, or seeing anyone talk about it. The MSI PE cards, I think, could increase the memory voltage as part of their triple voltage overclock feature, but none of the other cards have memory voltage control that I've ever seen.


----------



## Dugom

The MSI 680 Lightning, MSI 670 PE and 660Ti PE can adjust Core Voltage, RAM Voltage and PLL Voltage !
http://fr.msi.com/product/vga/N680GTX-Lightning.html
http://fr.msi.com/product/vga/N670-PE-2GD5-OC.html
http://fr.msi.com/product/vga/N660Ti-PE-2GD5-OC.html


----------



## Jodiuh

Makes me wanna switch back to Mai afterburner...seems the least ugly of all the utilities...especially precision.


----------



## Gomi

eVGA Classified have Core Voltage, Memory Voltage, PCI-E Voltage 1 and 2 and Over-Current Protection.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> eVGA Classified have Core Voltage, Memory Voltage, PCI-E Voltage 1 and 2 and Over-Current Protection.


Is that true for the new ones, or only the ones with the EVBOT port?


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Is that true for the new ones, or only the ones with the EVBOT port?


All they did was to remove the PORT.

I bought 200 ports through Ebay for about 20 USD - Took a soldering iron and soldered the port on. Took 2 minutes tops, even a child can do it (Or at least someone who read a basic soldering guide on the internet). After that you got full access via EVBOT.

Did it to all 4 of my cards - 10 minute job, and that is with the soldering iron heating up.


----------



## tc9566

I have a PNY 660ti.Are theses scores good?

unigine.jpg 162k .jpg file


----------



## kesawi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dugom*
> 
> Don't bother the BOOST LIMIT, it just block the OC. I don't think you can reach 1398Mhz, so it's OK.
> 
> I don't know if more TDP on Default will do something, try it (% is made from default TDP, it as no real value).
> 
> 179W DEF and 250W MAX = 140%
> 225W DEF and 250W MAX = 111%
> 248W DEF and 250W MAX = 100%
> Differents % but they have the same MAX TDP...
> 
> You can check you TDP with Precision X on the POWER Graphic. I don't think that you need a lot of that.
> 
> If you don't want throttle, set your BASE CLOCK, to your maximum stable OC. P2 is the BASE Voltage, you probably need to increase it then. Default TDP as well...
> 
> Yes 2.3V is the maximum Voltage, but if you don't have a PCB with some Power Phases, it could be damage like burned VRM.
> I've got 10 PP, (8 GPU + 2 RAM) on my ASUS 680. The reference 680 PCB got 6 PP (4GPU + 2 RAM).


Will give it a try. Maximum overclock I can get for benching runs at 1.215V is 1358MHz but it's only just stable in 3DMark Firestrike and crashes the other 3DMark tests.


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> I'm not exactly sure what else they modify with the updated bios, but one thing I instantly noticed is it allows you to increase the voltage much higher than stock. Atm, it's sitting at 1213. Which is significantly higher than where I had it before.
> 
> I'm pretty sure by me increasing the voltage, it will allow me to push any clock further whether it be memory or core. Don't see what you seem to be misunderstanding. There isn't two separate voltage controls on this card (at least not by what I am able to change) and regardless of the fact of whether or not what you are saying is true (there is a separate memory and core voltage), all I had to do was adjust the one I know of and I'm very able to increase my memory clocks much further. The clocks are stable in 3DMark11 and Heaven Benchmark; so far with what I tested a couple of hours of Black Ops 2 as well.


Forceman has explained it pretty well already, but no, increasing the core voltage will not allow you push any clock further, it will only allow you to push core clock further, and yes of course there IS separate memory and core voltage.

There is no "THE VOLTAGE" as you think, what is increased by modifing the bios is CORE voltage, not some universal THE voltage









Memory and core doesnt even work on the same voltage.

What is happening exactly with your card I am not sure, but it is posible that memory is as much unstable at +500 as it was before, you just havent tested it properly yet.

Where exactly did it crash first time before you modified the bios and after how much time exactly ?


----------



## writer21

I finally decided to use kgb to unlock my bios. I was able to overvolt my 670 pe before unlocking my bios. There are some benefits with the unlocking though. Temps are lower at 1.212 volts with the unlock. I had to set -52 core offset to be stable at 1254mhz. One problem that I continue to have though is once I hit 100-102% tdp I throttle a lot. Dropping down to 1200 or lower even at times during benchmarking. With the unlock max powerlimit is 150% but it seems like that slider is being ignored.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## error-id10t

AFAIK that's normal PE behaviour with this, it doesn't really work 100% (ie: the problem you see).

BTW: does AB or Precision show mem volts for your card?


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> AFAIK that's normal PE behaviour with this, it doesn't really work 100% (ie: the problem you see).
> 
> BTW: does AB or Precision show mem volts for your card?


I'm using msi 2.2.3 and I can change the memory and aux voltage if i want. Don't know if they actually work though. As far as monitoring memory voltage that's not possible for me.

So is there no way around the throttle issue?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> I finally decided to use kgb to unlock my bios. I was able to overvolt my 670 pe before unlocking my bios. There are some benefits with the unlocking though. Temps are lower at 1.212 volts with the unlock. I had to set -52 core offset to be stable at 1254mhz. One problem that I continue to have though is once I hit 100-102% tdp I throttle a lot. Dropping down to 1200 or lower even at times during benchmarking. With the unlock max powerlimit is 150% but it seems like that slider is being ignored.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?


When you unlocked it did you mess with the power settings? If so the 100% you see now may actually be what used to be 115% (or whatever) and so the card is hardware power throttling. That's all I can think of. I'm not positive the power limit scale changes like that, but my undertanding is that you can change both the power limit (the maximum setting in Afterburner) and also the "default" power limit.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> When you unlocked it did you mess with the power settings? If so the 100% you see now may actually be what used to be 115% (or whatever) and so the card is hardware power throttling. That's all I can think of. I'm not positive the power limit scale changes like that, but my undertanding is that you can change both the power limit (the maximum setting in Afterburner) and also the "default" power limit.


Didn't change anything. Just unlocked with kgb command in command prompt. It unlocked then flashed the card.

Should I change the default power limit and how would I do that? If I can do that what would be a safe power limit for my 670 pe card? Also how can I change the max boost limit since 1306 is not stable? I have to use - offset.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Didn't change anything. Just unlocked with kgb command in command prompt. It unlocked then flashed the card.
> 
> Should I change the default power limit and how would I do that? If I can do that what would be a safe power limit for my 670 pe card? Also how can I change the max boost limit since 1306 is not stable? I have to use - offset.


Hmm. That's what I did with mine, and it didn't change anything with the power except letting the slider go to 150% instead of 132%, so that's probably not it. Sounds like what was happening with the Titan cards though, strange throttling at low power limits - what driver version are you using? There was some speculation that the newest beta versions messed with the throttle behavior.

Someone else will have to answer the other questions - I know you can set the max boost but I'm not positive how to do it in practice.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> I'm using msi 2.2.3 and I can change the memory and aux voltage if i want. Don't know if they actually work though. As far as monitoring memory voltage that's not possible for me.
> 
> So is there no way around the throttle issue?


I know you can set the offset, but nothing shows what the actual mem volt is .. GPU-Z, AB, Precision?

Regarding the throttling with the PE, the only few examples I still remember were fixed by using another cards vBIOS which fixed it. But there's plenty of PE owners so hopefully 1 can confirm if that's old now and there's a "fix" (assumed you've done it right).


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> There are different voltages for the core and the memory, and all of the updated BIOSes I've seen only change the core voltage - which is why he says it shouldn't help the memory overclock. I'm not even sure if the BIOS can adjust the memory voltage, I don't remember seeing that option anywhere, or seeing anyone talk about it. The MSI PE cards, I think, could increase the memory voltage as part of their triple voltage overclock feature, but none of the other cards have memory voltage control that I've ever seen.


That maybe the case, but I can increase my memory overclock much further now and it's stable.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> Forceman has explained it pretty well already, but no, increasing the core voltage will not allow you push any clock further, it will only allow you to push core clock further, and yes of course there IS separate memory and core voltage.
> 
> There is no "THE VOLTAGE" as you think, what is increased by modifing the bios is CORE voltage, not some universal THE voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory and core doesnt even work on the same voltage.
> 
> What is happening exactly with your card I am not sure, but it is posible that memory is as much unstable at +500 as it was before, you just havent tested it properly yet.
> 
> Where exactly did it crash first time before you modified the bios and after how much time exactly ?


Can't be possible. I wouldn't even be able to finish a 3DMark11 run at +250 memory but with +240 memory it would be fine. Now I'm doing 3DMark11 runs @ +500 memory. On top of that, for some reason my overclocks have been so finicky with Black Ops II. Clocks that run fine in Far Cry 3 and Crysis 3 are still too much for Black Ops II. Would always end up crashing. Normally I would only be able to clock my card at +65 and +200 for Black Ops II to avoid a crash. Now I'm playing at +80 and +400 and it hasn't crashed yet.

So I find it hard to believe that the Bios Flash didn't do anything, considering I can overclock my card further both on the core and on the memory.

EDIT: Is there a bios out there that also increases the memory voltage too though?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> I finally decided to use kgb to unlock my bios. I was able to overvolt my 670 pe before unlocking my bios. There are some benefits with the unlocking though. Temps are lower at 1.212 volts with the unlock. I had to set -52 core offset to be stable at 1254mhz. One problem that I continue to have though is once I hit 100-102% tdp I throttle a lot. Dropping down to 1200 or lower even at times during benchmarking. With the unlock max powerlimit is 150% but it seems like that slider is being ignored.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?


Many (almost all) 670 PE cars has this issue. There is only one solution at the moment, being a modified galaxy bios. This bios has working voltage, memory and aux voltage, but voltage reading is broken, as well as the stock fan profile (you will have to make your own custom fan profile)

GTX670GC.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## tinuz97

I just flashed my Asus gtx680 Top Editon, and everything is working fine so far ( i used bios from topic starter and the first flashgiude)

I did not change my 'old' settings in msi afterburner, and now it is automaticly on 1397mhz when i run furmark (before 1319mhz with boost)
is that normal?
Srry if it is a noob question









Till i get my gpu bracket from Dwood, and my antec 620 watercooler is just clock it back a bit.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> 
> 
> I just flashed my Asus gtx680 Top Editon, and everything is working fine so far ( i used bios from topic starter and the first flashgiude)
> 
> I did not change my 'old' settings in msi afterburner, and now it is automaticly on 1397mhz when i run furmark (before 1319mhz with boost)
> is that normal?
> Srry if it is a noob question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Till i get my gpu bracket from Dwood, and my antec 620 watercooler is just clock it back a bit.


That is completely normal. Higher voltage gives a higher core clock speed. That is why it is recommended in the original post to reset your overclocking settings, prior to flashing.


----------



## Klindworth

@ tinuz97 if you set your voltage higher your card boosts higer so 6 13mhz steps are normal

does anyone know a way i can fix my voltage at boost voltage???????? just a month or two ago it was possible with tools like precision x but since driver 314.XX i can only set the voltage 0.025V below maximum boost voltage, i can't controll this last part and as soon as the gpu load drops below 60% the voltage drops down from maximum boost voltage but the clock stays at maximum. in result my card becomes unstable with overclocking profiles that worked just fine month ago


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Many (almost all) 670 PE cars has this issue. There is only one solution at the moment, being a modified galaxy bios. This bios has working voltage, memory and aux voltage, but voltage reading is broken, as well as the stock fan profile (you will have to make your own custom fan profile)
> 
> GTX670GC.zip 56k .zip file


Did you guys with 670 PE try increasing DEF value ?
And it doesnt help at all ???
Because you need to increase DEF value so high that your card never reeches 100% power usage
Are you telling me cards throttle before reaching 100% usage ???


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> Did you guys with 670 PE try increasing DEF value ?
> And it doesnt help at all ???
> Because you need to increase DEF value so high that your card never reeches 100% power usage
> Are you telling me cards throttle before reaching 100% usage ???


Does not work, already told you this way back.


----------



## MasterT

Hey guys. I got a set of MSi 660ti's in the lovely island of Barbados. Our ambient temps are around 28C during the day. I've tried to mod my own bios, and generally once I've modded one of them, I use it on both cards. Problem though I'm getting is that I'm not seeing any improvements on the overclocks. Only thing I seem to get is slightly more heat. Max temp gets around 77C on top card in Heaven. Can someone mod this bios for me? I've got a feeling I'm doing something wrong. One card is a great overclocker, gets 1300+, other gets 1241. Both do about +500 on the mem.

MasterT660ti.zip 116k .zip file


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterT*
> 
> Hey guys. I got a set of MSi 660ti's in the lovely island of Barbados. Our ambient temps are around 28C during the day. I've tried to mod my own bios, and generally once I've modded one of them, I use it on both cards. Problem though I'm getting is that I'm not seeing any improvements on the overclocks. Only thing I seem to get is slightly more heat. Max temp gets around 77C on top card in Heaven. Can someone mod this bios for me? I've got a feeling I'm doing something wrong. One card is a great overclocker, gets 1300+, other gets 1241. Both do about +500 on the mem.
> 
> MasterT660ti.zip 116k .zip file


It seems you changed nothing, not even voltage...how exactly did you "mod" it








Here is your bios with unlocked voltage
I didnt increase power limits dont know where you want them and do you need it increased

MasterT660ti.zip 117k .zip file


----------



## tinuz97

My powerlimit is 159% standard for my asus gtx 680 top edition.
Does it make sense to put it higer?

For the rest it is working great with unlocked bios, i only need to test some games (battlefield 3) etc.

I only have 1 weird bug (also with original bios),the card does not want to go in idle (324mhz) i need to force that with nvidia inspector









Edit, also with a clean windows 8 install.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

If I upload my bios, is there anything specifically that I can ask for? Like can the memory voltage be modded? Power target increased?


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> My powerlimit is 159% standard for my asus gtx 680 top edition.
> Does it make sense to put it higer?
> 
> For the rest it is working great with unlocked bios, i only need to test some games (battlefield 3) etc.
> 
> I only have 1 weird bug (also with original bios),the card does not want to go in idle (324mhz) i need to force that with nvidia inspector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit, also with a clean windows 8 install.


Only point of increasing the power limits is if your card throttle.
If it works fine, there is no point in increasing it further


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> If I upload my bios, is there anything specifically that I can ask for? Like can the memory voltage be modded? Power target increased?


It seems memory voltage can only be increased in MSI PE cards and some EVGA cards.
Since you have neither, no, you cant increase memory voltage.
But of course you can increase power limits if you need to


----------



## MasterT

That was the original bios I uploaded. Here is the modded version I did myself.

MasterTmod660ti.zip 116k .zip file


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterT*
> 
> That was the original bios I uploaded. Here is the modded version I did myself.
> 
> MasterTmod660ti.zip 116k .zip file


No, you didnt do it properly, voltage should be 1.18 and I am seeing 1.16 and 1.17 in your modded bios...


----------



## MasterT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> No, you didnt do it properly, voltage should be 1.18 and I am seeing 1.16 and 1.17 in your modded bios...


Testing the one you did for me now.


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterT*
> 
> Testing the one you did for me now.


It will probably need increasing power limits I left it at default


----------



## Heazy

I have a 660ti I'll pay someone $20 to guide me through a BIOS mod lol


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> It seems memory voltage can only be increased in MSI PE cards and some EVGA cards.
> Since you have neither, no, you cant increase memory voltage.
> But of course you can increase power limits if you need to


Are there any direct benefits to increasing power limits?


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heazy*
> 
> I have a 660ti I'll pay someone $20 to guide me through a BIOS mod lol


Its so easy I cant take your money









Download attachment, run the program, read the bios from your card, increase Def ( mW ) value on the left to 225000, and click on voltage tab and increase both voltages to 1.18v
Then flash with the new bios.
Thats it









KeplerBiosTweaker.zip 414k .zip file


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Are there any direct benefits to increasing power limits?


If you card cant keep max boost and throttles under load, you need to increase the power limit.
Otherwise, there is no point in increasing it


----------



## Heazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> Its so easy I cant take your money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download attachment, run the program, read the bios from your card, increase Def ( mW ) value on the left to 225000, and click on voltage tab and increase both voltages to 1.18v
> Then flash with the new bios.
> Thats it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KeplerBiosTweaker.zip 414k .zip file


This is why I would pay you, I have no idea how to do any of this. I don't even know how to flash a BIOS. TAKE MY MONEY lol


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heazy*
> 
> I don't even know how to flash a BIOS.


http://www.overclock.net/t/149879/howto-nvidia-bios-flashing nvm i didn't realise how old the guide was.. plus missing some info you would need.


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heazy*
> 
> This is why I would pay you, I have no idea how to do any of this. *I don't even know how to flash a BIOS*. TAKE MY MONEY lol


There is a button in Kepler Bios Tweaker which says "FlashBios". First you will use a button which says "ReadBios"
Cant be easier then that


----------



## Heazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> There is a button in Kepler Bios Tweaker which says "FlashBios". First you will use a button which says "ReadBios"
> Cant be easier then that


hahaha I just saw that as I opened the program. Well at least I can +Rep you


----------



## Dugom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heazy*
> 
> TAKE MY MONEY lol


We can't flash it for you...

Try that: (it's french but it can help, just follow the step.)
http://translate.google.fr/translate?sl=fr&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=fr&ie=UTF-8&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.hardware.fr%2Fhfr%2FHardware%2F2D-3D%2Fvoltage-debride-unlocked-sujet_928994_1.htm%23t8653060&act=url


----------



## digiadventures

Dugom, update your guide to suggest people put nvflash in same folder as kbt, or there is no readbios or flashbios button, as you screenshoots show


----------



## Heazy

Offer is still on the table if anyone wants to make a few bucks. I really want to pick someone's brain and ask a lot of stupid questions.


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heazy*
> 
> Offer is still on the table if anyone wants to make a few bucks. I really want to pick someone's brain and ask a lot of stupid questions.


Then ask


----------



## Heazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> Then ask


If I already changed the GPU Core Voltage in Xtreme Tuner Plus, will that effect changing the BIOS? Should I reset to default settings before messing with BIOS settings?

What are the risks involved of flashing the BIOS? Any way to safeguard? Back it up?

Under the voltage settings in that Keppler app, you mentioned to turn it up to 1.18v but there are a bunch of non corresponding numbers, here's what it looks like:

Max Voltage #1: 1150.0 mV
Max Voltage #2: 1150.0 mV

Voltage Pattern
P00 Voltage 987.5 mV
P02 Voltage 987.5 mV
P03 Voltage 987.5 mV
P08 Voltage 987.5 mV

What kind of FPS boost does flashing the BIOS give?

Currently my Heaven Benchmark at 4xAA, 1900x1200, Full Screen "High", can I get a lot better performance than this?


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heazy*
> 
> If I already changed the GPU Core Voltage in Xtreme Tuner Plus, will that effect changing the BIOS? Should I reset to default settings before messing with BIOS settings?


Changing voltage settings in overclocking software does nothing for 6xx cards. But you should keep it at +100mv just incase, to make sure your card will always use new voltages from bios ( it will boost up to 1.21v )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heazy*
> 
> What are the risks involved of flashing the BIOS? Any way to safeguard? Back it up?


There is virtually no risk unless you lose electric power exactly when bios is flashing or your windows freeze because of the virus or unstability or something. We are taking about 20-30 seconds here, you have to be really unlucky.
But even then, you can still flash the bios again but you have to use different gpu, or intel hd graphics if you can use that.

And yes, you should back up your original bios, just use "save as" and then move it out of the kepler bios tweaker folder.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heazy*
> 
> Under the voltage settings in that Keppler app, you mentioned to turn it up to 1.18v but there are a bunch of non corresponding numbers, here's what it looks like:
> 
> Max Voltage #1: 1150.0 mV
> Max Voltage #2: 1150.0 mV


Just increase these two.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heazy*
> 
> What kind of FPS boost does flashing the BIOS give?


That depends how much more you will be able to overlock your card with new voltage.
Its usually not more then +50 on the core, so dont expect big boost.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heazy*
> 
> Currently my Heaven Benchmark at 4xAA, 1900x1200, Full Screen "High", can I get a lot better performance than this?


No, you certanly will not get a lot better perfomance, because voltage increase is pretty minor, and cant be increased more then 1.21 ( 1.18 in bios )


----------



## Heazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> Changing voltage settings in overclocking software does nothing for 6xx cards. But you should keep it at +100mv just incase, to make sure your card will always use new voltages from bios ( it will boost up to 1.21v )


Actually, interestingly enough, when I changed GPU Core Voltage from stock (it was something under 1.00v) to 1.050 it increased my FPS in Unigine Heaven by 12-15 FPS.

When you say change those two voltage settings, 1.18v isn't a corresponding number. So if it's at 1150.0 mV should it be at 1180.0 mV?


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heazy*
> 
> Actually, interestingly enough, when I changed GPU Core Voltage from stock (it was something under 1.00v) to 1.050 it increased my FPS in Unigine Heaven by 12-15 FPS.
> 
> When you say change those two voltage settings, 1.18v isn't a corresponding number. So if it's at 1150.0 mV should it be at 1180.0 mV?


Voltage itself will not increase fps, did you monitor your core clock ? Maybe that was what was increased ?

Yeah it is corresponding, 1.18v if written in mV is 1180, but it wont be exactly that, it will be a little more, 118x.x I forgot exactly, just move the slider, there is only one 1.18v value


----------



## Heazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> Voltage itself will not increase fps, did you monitor your core clock ? Maybe that was what was increased ?
> 
> Yeah it is corresponding, 1.18v if written in mV is 1180, but it wont be exactly that, it will be a little more, 118x.x I forgot exactly, just move the slider, there is only one 1.18v value


Oh ok sorry for my misunderstanding, and thanks a lot for your help.



The highlighted red setting is what I changed. If I move the slider back down to stock, my FPS goes back down. So there seems to be a direct correlation between that setting and an increase in average FPS.


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heazy*
> 
> Oh ok sorry for my misunderstanding, and thanks a lot for your help.


No problem








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heazy*
> 
> The highlighted red setting is what I changed. If I move the slider back down to stock, my FPS goes back down. So there seems to be a direct correlation between that setting and an increase in average FPS.


Yes, it is voltage setting. On your card, maybe it does increase voltage, and as result core clock is also increased.
You should really monitor your core clock while gaming, or running Heaven, so you can know whats going on.


----------



## MasterT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> It will probably need increasing power limits I left it at default


Looks like you maybe correct with this statement. I had to offset the poor overclocker to -30 on the core; to attain a stable Heaven run. Max on that card has dropped to 1228. The good overclocker takes whatever I throw at it. Thing is a tank.


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterT*
> 
> Looks like you maybe correct with this statement. I had to offset the poor overclocker to -30 on the core; to attain a stable Heaven run. Max on that card has dropped to 1228. The good overclocker takes whatever I throw at it. Thing is a tank.


Here is your modded bios with correct voltages, try it. I dont know how did you end up with 1.17 voltage ? With what program did you edit it ?

MasterTmod660ti.zip 117k .zip file


----------



## Heazy

This Kepler Bios Application is awesome. The +13hz GPU Clock offset is really handy. Now I can up the clock offset, flash, stress test, repeat really quickly.


----------



## MasterT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> Here is your modded bios with correct voltages, try it. I dont know how did you end up with 1.17 voltage ? With what program did you edit it ?
> 
> MasterTmod660ti.zip 117k .zip file


I tried editing with the online tool. I'll give the new bios you've modded and report back.


----------



## Agoniizing

How do I flash? I got an error using firestorm and I got a 64 bit error in Nvflash.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> How do I flash? I got an error using firestorm and I got a 64 bit error in Nvflash.


Here's the Windows compatible one:
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2133/NVFlash_5.118_for_Windows.html


----------



## Agoniizing

I successfully flashed my MSI 660 ti PE with a new BIOS! But theres one problem, after a run of unigine heaven I look in afterburner and see my core clock throttling







My temps arent even going past 65C and its still not a consistent clock. Is there a fix for this?


----------



## Forceman

How much is it throttling? What's the power limit hit? Can you post a screenshot of the afterburner monitoring graph?


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

So after playing with the bios for a little bit now, and based on what everyone says I'm kind of stumped.

I can't seem to increase my core clocks further that +80 (where it always has been for the most part), but for some reason my memory clocks can be increased vastly. Good example of this (excluding benchmarks) is Far Cry 3. Before, couldn't overclock memory beyond +220 without it crashing in 5-10 mins. Now I can sit at +300 for hours on end, going to try some other games too, but it doesn't make sense since everyone says the Bios mod doesn't effect memory voltage.

EDIT:

One thing I would like to add, to see if it can be answered is. If GPU-Z is reporting my GPU Clock at 1272, but it's only boosting to 1267 does that mean it's throttling? Which then means I would need a bios with higher power limit?


----------



## Agoniizing

If anyone knows how to fix this throttling please let me know.


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> If anyone knows how to fix this throttling please let me know.


Did you increase power limits ?
How did you edit bios ?
Use Kepler Bios Tweaker so you can edit value called Def ( mW ) Increase it a lot, same as Max, no need to increase Max at all.
I found this is the best way to stop throttling


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> So after playing with the bios for a little bit now, and based on what everyone says I'm kind of stumped.
> 
> I can't seem to increase my core clocks further that +80 (where it always has been for the most part), but for some reason my memory clocks can be increased vastly. Good example of this (excluding benchmarks) is Far Cry 3. Before, couldn't overclock memory beyond +220 without it crashing in 5-10 mins. Now I can sit at +300 for hours on end, going to try some other games too, but it doesn't make sense since everyone says the Bios mod doesn't effect memory voltage.


Since you seem to be testing your OC properly ( Far Cry 3 is the proper way to test OC







) I am going to belive you.
And I have to say I have no idea whats going on. Are you sure its not related to core clock ? Maybe +80 wasnt stable, and now it is, because you added voltage ?
Did you run same exact core clock when it crashed beyond +220 and now when its stable at +300 ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> One thing I would like to add, to see if it can be answered is. If GPU-Z is reporting my GPU Clock at 1272, but it's only boosting to 1267 does that mean it's throttling? Which then means I would need a bios with higher power limit?


You need to monitor your clock real time while gaming. If its always as 1267 and doesnt lower itself, then no, its not throttling


----------



## MasterT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterT*
> 
> I tried editing with the online tool. I'll give the new bios you've modded and report back.


Tested with the increase power limit. Gain nothing on the core of the gpu that would only do 1228. Other gpu I've seen do 1346 without issue. That's what they were doing before when I modded them







. Memory has gained +100Mhz on both cards. Guess I had them to max, and didn't realize.

Msi 660ti PE Sli 1228/1241 and +600 mem. Settled with this. Thanks again for the help digiadventures.


----------



## Edkiefer

Hi all .

Been watching this thread a various bios tools , have not flashed my own 660ti PE (don't really see need to ) but I see many talk about KBT and have not seen any guide with this tool .
This tool has many values to edit so I found link to a guide in German and thought I post translated version (used Google translator )

here original link
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-grafikkarten/264782-nvidia-kepler-bios-tweaker-v1-24-fuer-gtx-6xx-reihe-680-670-660-650-a-4.html

Hopefully it may clear up some feilds for you all .

PS: Please note I have not validated any of this, have not flashed or used it yet other to see how my bios settings are set .


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Although the Kepler BIOS tweaker has fallen relatively user-friendly, I would not just leave it naturally when you upload the tools and you mitliefern this detailed tutorial
at the expected answer for all questions.

BIOS Open

Open the BIOS will simply open BIOS - the important thing is that the rom file extension is.. Otherwise you could not flash it later NVFLASH also.

Note: I recommend all other cards except for the GTX 680 and GTX 670 with 2GB VRAM use of NVFLASH 5127 (DOS) in order to include the small cards with 4GB GPUs are supported down to GK107 - including the GTX 690 .

Common

Basic Clock Settings

Here you can adjust all important clock speeds easily - with the GPU clock offset +13 MHz, you increase both the base clock, as well as the boost to the 13 MHz - there are valid clock rates used, ie, those which refer to either the Clock Speed ??Table ( Boost Table - P0 are labeled yellow) or would be, if the shifts in P0 for a higher Max Boost (Max Table Clock). You can boost the base clock and use the arrows to increase or decrease also individually or. Of course you can type in the clock speeds manually.

http://www.abload.de/img/190sw2.png

A nice side effect of increasing the boost limits is that the map then, if the target power and vCore not limited to the corresponding value boosts higher.
There were, for example, pre-editing for a reference GTX 680 (1202 MHz Max Clock Table) nor 1097 MHz Estimated Max (see NVIDIA Inspector), it is set at 1215 MHz 13 MHz Max Clock Boost more -> 1110 MHz

It is also possible to use speeds that are not in the clock-rate table, but then neither the GPU clock offset + 13 MHz, yet made a separate Increase the arrow buttons. The same applies to the Max Boost, if you would enter at Boost States a different value than normally possible. We then speak of clock rates invalid. This single clock rates can then again be edited via the buttons and the slider (boost limit) when valid, ie valid. An easy way but as mentioned in the table look boost or increase them if necessary, and enter a value that is valid according to the clock rate table. When Max Table Clock (or Max Boost) you must use a valid value anyway!

Here is an example where only the Base Clock is set individually - this works only when editing Basecklock over the buttons, and GPU clock offset + 13 MHz no longer, until you get back to the Clock Speed ??Table used valid values:

http://www.abload.de/img/5dnu0w.png

Here's an example, if one were to edit all of them differing values ??- you may then either the arrow buttons, yet the GPU clock offset + 13 MHz or the slider for Boost limit use
again until you reset everything on valid clock rates. That's why I would advise against it, at least, to put other values ??in Table Clock Max as possible as usual:

http://www.abload.de/img/68iuwe.png

The VRAM you can adjust in Memory Clock. Here, the value is displayed GDDR3 - the GDDR5 value (see GPU-Z) is half of that. If you use the buttons, so you can clock speeds in the 4 MHz GDDR3 steps, ie 2 MHz GDDR5 adjust. Manually typing works also. After editing, the new clock speeds well in equestrian Clock States under GDR can be found - they are both in the P0 state (Vollllast), as well as P2-state (partial load with lower GPU, but full GDDR clock and usually and 0.987 V) is set synchronously.

As an example: 1702 MHz GDDR5 3404 MHz GDDR3 equivalent. The latter must then be entered.

Fan Control Range

Self-explanatory - the fan speed range of the fan or the fan. For some cards, like some gigabyte models, one should not go too deep with the minimum value (below 25%), as the fan stops after flashing! The GTX 660 Ti reference (EVGA) we had (Mongoo) but as with 15% operated, resulting in slightly more than 40 ° C in idle. With the buttons you can increase or decrease the value in increments of 5% or. Alternatively be enrolled own values.

The fan characteristic curve can not edit Unfortunately, this one needs X EVGA Precision or MSI Afterburner (Settings -> fan).

http://www.abload.de/img/7bducn.png

Power Control

Here you can change the Power Target the map. The values ??are given in the BIOS in mW. With the buttons you can change analogous to having to manually type the values ??in 1W increments, that is 1000 mW. On the left side are the actual power target values ??that can be adjusted in the tools then, on the right are the values ??for the protection function registered. So drop Default and maximum out later. Putting the PT higher, so it can not hurt, right at the default value of the maximum left and specify the maximum for a somewhat higher value. But one has to exercise caution - the card or PCB should also be able to cope Power Target values ??- setting it too high, then this may scrap the card!

When reference design of the GTX 680 and GTX 670 is recommended not to set the maximum PT over 225W, but rather then the value for 100% of something to lift!
Especially in the smaller models like the GTX 650 or GTX 660 should not overdo it with the Power Target values. The default values ??have a meaning so already, just because the PCB is not designed for much more - should raise to 10 to 15W actually still run fine, but more, I would not recommend here.

Example: 200W => 200000mW

http://www.abload.de/img/8pguyk.png

Here are a new set 200W default value for 100% Power Target, the former as a 132% set 225W maximum PT accordingly are now only 112%.

Very good solution is that the% values ??are always the same with just!

PS values ??from 600W (600000mW) are too high as Max Power Target, why can not the LN2 BIOS of MSI GTX 680 Lightning (900W Max PT) can be read!

Voltages

Voltage Table

This is for the tensions. With Voltage Table to set the base value for P0 -, there are two groups of three in the BIOS, so there are two controllers installed.
In GK104 here are each 1.150 V - except for the GTX 690 - once fixed 1.175 V (you can not effectively increase the value and even if there is more in the BIOS).
At 1.1625 V to 1.187 V vCore is usually higher in the boost of two 12.5 mV increments. Say, one has a maximum at 1.1625 V 1.187 V 1.187 V under boost and at maximum 1.200 V.
At 1.200 V, it goes up to 1.2125 V. To set the maximum (1.2125 V), so these are on by default.

It must be remembered, however, that it is above a certain threshold of the GPU temperature is around 12.5 mV voltage droop. Set at 1.2125 V it goes down to 1.200 V to name one example.

GK106 GPUs in a block have the same registered the maximum that can be changed so only the lower value.

Voltage Pattern

Really interesting here is my opinion only P8 (idle), as the Kepler GPUs run 90% + either in this state or in P0 (full load) and rest the other States only very briefly.
When HD video is what the start times and short high, but the GPU overclock then relatively quickly back down completely. In P8 can ride at the current map without any problems even with the minimum value of 0.825 V - of course it can never hurt if you include a small safety buffer and about 0.850 V sets.

GK106 at it is that for P2 to P8 (GK106-220 -> GTX 650 Ti has only P5 to P8) a Voltage Range exists (therefore it is shown in the editor not a fixed value) - the P8 are, as I understand , 0.875 V at. Theoretically it should be possible, in this case also to set fixed values ??as for GK104. Nobody has tried it yet! However, it must also be said that even GK104 relatively frugal with ~ 13 - 15W in idle stations to go, when it comes to small cards default to ~ 8.5 W (with GTX 650) down. When should 680er here but between 1 - 3W can be saved compared to 0.987 V.

E: This is where consumption measurements of SSD Freak (Gigabyte GTX 670 2GB OC) for the entire system:

gtx 670/1 TFT; P8-State = 0.9875 v = 75w; idle only I-net Explorer
gtx 670/2 TFT; P8-State = 0.9875 v = 77w; idle only I-net Explorer

gtx 670/1 TFT; P8-state v = 0.85 = 73W, Idle only I-net Explorer
gtx 670/2 TFT; P8-state = 0.85 v = 75w; idle only I-net Explorer

It brings a saving of 2W there under two constellations of 0.987 V to 0.850 V.

The P0 value is a reference to the minimum offset voltage, which can set you - well, you do not really change my opinion.
P2 to P5 P8 but are just like the applied VCore. How to cut this too, if you like, but you do not necessarily because P8 is always used by far the most of them.

Example: 1.2125 V to 0.825 V in P0 and P8:

http://www.abload.de/img/9x3u1b.png

Boost Table

Here you can see the complete table clock rates, which is registered in the BIOS. Marked in green are the respective maximum clock rates for the different P-states.
Marked in yellow are the entries for the P0-state. The entry # 46 is always the actual set Table Clock Max (Max Boost). If you increase this value, the entire table is raised from entry # 24 to ~ 13 MHz per step. As already written to common, increasing also causes a higher boost clock of the GPU, where no limitation (power target and / or Vcore) exists. One can theoretically adjust the slider up to 1816 MHz ... even though it probably still is expected to take at least one or two GPU generations, until such speeds at least should be run under water.

Cards with factory OC have accordingly been increased to allow P0 clock rates in the table of house it, also a higher Max Boost.
The current leader is here Galaxy / KFA ² GTX 680 OC in the LTD where a whopping 1398 MHz are set at Max Boost (the standard boost is already at 1306 MHz 1.175 V reference incl @ boost!)

You can also always follow the movement of the High Table Clocks live when moving the slider - which is also managed excellent! : Bigok:

http://www.abload.de/img/12n8sat.png

In this example the Max Table Clock of 1202 MHz was increased to 1306.5 MHz.
One can of course also a higher Max Table Clock combine with a slightly lower boost limit (see common).
So about 1280.5 MHz as a boost limit set under Common and have 1306.5 MHz as Max Table Clock.

Boost States

So to speak, the boost portion of each P-states is registered. The maximum values ??at P0 and P2 for GPC, L2C, and XBAR SYS default to both the maximum boost limit, as well as the High Table Clock. These eight values ??are changed when changing the boost limit (see Common) or one is a new and an identical boost limit Max Table Clock (see Table Boost). This can of course do it manually, if the new value in the table or the increased clock rates table for P0 but is convenient since it is of course common and / or boost table.

http://www.abload.de/img/15gjsot.png

Here we resort to the clock speeds back to the values ??from the last example. Even with 1202 MHz default and even increased to 1306.5 MHz.

Clock States

Here the values ??are for the GDDR clock rates, including some lower values ??for us (is the same) when it comes to modding the VRAM clock at P0 and P2 goes, do not matter. Important are only the GDDR3 speeds under GDR. This man enter individually or there can easily synchronize it with Common.

http://www.abload.de/img/16cfsqr.png

As an example, even with 3004 MHz DDR3 (1502 MHz GDDR5) and one with GDDR3 3404 MHz (1702 MHz GDDR5) in comparison.

Save BIOS

You can save the new BIOS either save, making the original BIOS is overwritten or Save As file under a different name.

I hope that the tutorial you answered all the important questions and you can get down to diligently tweak your cards! : Bigok:

MfG
Edge


----------



## King4x4

Running three MSI Twin Forzr 680 4GB under water and after flashing the bios with max volt of 1.21 I got them to run at 1278mhz.... 9 Hours looping in heaven and they are rock solid too!

Reps!


----------



## deejaykristoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Running three MSI Twin Forzr 680 4GB under water and after flashing the bios with max volt of 1.21 I got them to run at 1278mhz.... 9 Hours looping in heaven and they are rock solid too!
> 
> Reps!


can you put your bios here to analyse? please


----------



## tinuz97

Max i get (stable in battlefield 3,furmark,heaven benchmark,3d mark 2011) is 1345mhz gpu (with boost)
Not bad i think for a Asus gtx 680 Top edition?
Max temps are higher at 1.21 volt, but still ok: 65 celcius with stock cooler.

I hope i get soon my bracket from Dwood from this forum, because i am going to make it watercooled with a Antec 620 watercooler.
Just to be safe (and get rit of the noise,at 70% pretty much noise lol)


----------



## King4x4

Sure.

But I spoke too soon.... Heaven was stable... First 10 mins of BF3 and the system crashed. Downclocked it by 10 MHz increments until I got stable at 1228 MHz.

Two of the Cards share the same Bios:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/516z6l9qtcemw7s/HELL.rom

Latest One I bought had a different bios:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/5kupzuqh42ng51w/Hell2.rom

Of course these are the modified bios. If you want vanilla bios I can upload them if needed.


----------



## Icarian

I've got my GB WF 670 running at 1215/3758, want to see how further I can push them with a BIOS mod to unlock the voltage, I've got no idea how to do it or what to change so I'd appreciate if someone can do it for me

Icarian670.zip 56k .zip file


I can always roll back to the stock BIOS if I don't like what I see (temperatures or not a much higher OC than I already have), I just hope I don't mess up anything and end up with lower clocks or a bricked card.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> Since you seem to be testing your OC properly ( Far Cry 3 is the proper way to test OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I am going to belive you.
> And I have to say I have no idea whats going on. Are you sure its not related to core clock ? Maybe +80 wasnt stable, and now it is, because you added voltage ?
> Did you run same exact core clock when it crashed beyond +220 and now when its stable at +300 ?
> 
> You need to monitor your clock real time while gaming. If its always as 1267 and doesnt lower itself, then no, its not throttling


Well, before +81 (to be exact) and +241 was my Heaven Benchmark stable clocks. In Far Cry 3 though, had to drop the memory to about +221 because sometimes I was getting crashes or missing textures. Anytime I try to go beyond +80 now (with the new Bios - outside of benchmarking tools) in games, it still crashes (this is with a low memory clock +200-+215). Haven't tried +85 or +90 or +95 but in Far Cry 3, +100-120 is no go (this was with only +220 memory and +215 memory [what I know were previously stable memory clocks]). I went with this method since everyone says that the bios flash should increase my core clocks at least +40. I was always at +80 but by no means am getting increases on my core clocks at all. However, as soon as I dropped the core back to +80 and changed the memory to +300 I played another 2-3 hours of Far Cry 3 without any problems. Case in point, yes I did run the exact core clock when it crashed beyond +220.

To even further verify my strange findings, I opened up Crysis 3, which is even a bit more finicky with the memory. Stable Crysis 3 clocks for me are +80/+215 any more than that and it will crash; sometimes in 3-5 mins other times in like 20 mins. Just out of curiosity, I upped the memory from +300 to +350 (with +80 core). Played almost an hour and a half without any problems. That's pretty drastic considering whenever I set it to 230-240 it would crash within 5 mins.

I'm using GPU-Z to monitor the clocks, it's not saying the average core clock reading is 1267 though, just the max. Does that mean it's throttling, and should I upload my Bios to have someone increase the power target?


----------



## Agoniizing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> Did you increase power limits ?
> How did you edit bios ?
> Use Kepler Bios Tweaker so you can edit value called Def ( mW ) Increase it a lot, same as Max, no need to increase Max at all.
> I found this is the best way to stop throttling


My power limit is 145% and I used the online tool to edit my BIOS.


----------



## deejaykristoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Sure.
> 
> But I spoke too soon.... Heaven was stable... First 10 mins of BF3 and the system crashed. Downclocked it by 10 MHz increments until I got stable at 1228 MHz.
> 
> Two of the Cards share the same Bios:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/516z6l9qtcemw7s/HELL.rom
> 
> Latest One I bought had a different bios:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/5kupzuqh42ng51w/Hell2.rom
> 
> Of course these are the modified bios. If you want vanilla bios I can upload them if needed.


hello, i hink you can better than that, (sorry for english i am french), try this, nice temps, more stable clocks to 1254mhz, power unlock at 225 in default, remember to put your overclock program at default.

hellnew.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> My power limit is 145% and I used the online tool to edit my BIOS.


You can use online tool but increase Default Power Target instead of Max Power Target


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Well, before +81 (to be exact) and +241 was my Heaven Benchmark stable clocks. In Far Cry 3 though, had to drop the memory to about +221 because sometimes I was getting crashes or missing textures. Anytime I try to go beyond +80 now (with the new Bios - outside of benchmarking tools) in games, it still crashes (this is with a low memory clock +200-+215). Haven't tried +85 or +90 or +95 but in Far Cry 3, +100-120 is no go (this was with only +220 memory and +215 memory [what I know were previously stable memory clocks]). I went with this method since everyone says that the bios flash should increase my core clocks at least +40. I was always at +80 but by no means am getting increases on my core clocks at all. However, as soon as I dropped the core back to +80 and changed the memory to +300 I played another 2-3 hours of Far Cry 3 without any problems. Case in point, yes I did run the exact core clock when it crashed beyond +220.
> 
> To even further verify my strange findings, I opened up Crysis 3, which is even a bit more finicky with the memory. Stable Crysis 3 clocks for me are +80/+215 any more than that and it will crash; sometimes in 3-5 mins other times in like 20 mins. Just out of curiosity, I upped the memory from +300 to +350 (with +80 core). Played almost an hour and a half without any problems. That's pretty drastic considering whenever I set it to 230-240 it would crash within 5 mins.
> 
> I'm using GPU-Z to monitor the clocks, it's not saying the average core clock reading is 1267 though, just the max. Does that mean it's throttling, and should I upload my Bios to have someone increase the power target?


If you are not getting any core clock increase from a bios mod, not even a little, then it may be the case that before +80 wasn't actually stable, and that why it was crashing, and you thought its the memory ?
And now its not crashing with bios mod.
Try flashing stock bios and play Crysis 3 or Far cry 3 with +0 core but increase memory to 350 and see what happens.

GPU-Z is not good way to monitor clocks, you cant see them while gaming. Use Afterburner or Precision X, they have a option to show your clocks in game while you are playing


----------



## Agoniizing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> You can use online tool but increase Default Power Target instead of Max Power Target


I tried that and its still throttling. This is driving me crazy. Ive been trying to fix this all night.


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> I tried that and its still throttling. This is driving me crazy. Ive been trying to fix this all night.


Upload the bios so I can take a look


----------



## Agoniizing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> Upload the bios so I can take a look


How do I do that?


----------



## Agoniizing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> Upload the bios so I can take a look


 MOD-GK104.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> MOD-GK104.zip 57k .zip file


You increased DEF but left MAX at LOWER value, it might confuse the card









Try this one with both at 225w ( this is maximum with 2 6 pin cables, dont worry, card wont draw more then it needs )

MOD-GK104.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## Agoniizing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> You increased DEF but left MAX at LOWER value, it might confuse the card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try this one with both at 225w ( this is maximum with 2 6 pin cables, dont worry, card wont draw more then it needs )
> 
> MOD-GK104.zip 57k .zip file


Thanks, ill try this one and report back


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> Thanks, ill try this one and report back


ok


----------



## Agoniizing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> You increased DEF but left MAX at LOWER value, it might confuse the card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try this one with both at 225w ( this is maximum with 2 6 pin cables, dont worry, card wont draw more then it needs )
> 
> MOD-GK104.zip 57k .zip file


can you send me a screenshot of the setting you put on my BIOS?


----------



## Agoniizing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> ok


Just tried running unigine and was still throttling


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> can you send me a screenshot of the setting you put on my BIOS?


LOL. I am helping some other guy, and he is the one who used lower value for max.

You dont need to flash new bios, you increased both value to 200000 is that correct ?

That should be enough, dont know why your card is still throttling, is it reeching 70 C ?


----------



## Agoniizing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> LOL. I am helping some other guy, and he is the one who used lower value for max.
> 
> You dont need to flash new bios, you increased both value to 200000 is that correct ?
> 
> That should be enough, dont know why your card is still throttling, is it reeching 70 C ?


Before you gave me a new BIOS I had both power at 200000. My temps arent even hitting 65C


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> Before you gave me a new BIOS I had both power at 200000. My temps arent even hitting 65C


What about power usage ? Are you hitting 100% or close to it even with modified bios ?


----------



## Agoniizing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> What about power usage ? Are you hitting 100% or close to it even with modified bios ?


With the BIOs you gave me, the power isnt even hitting 100%


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> With the BIOs you gave me, the power isnt even hitting 100%


What is it hitting ? 98% Or something like 90% or even 80%

Because if its not close to 100% then I am out of ideas, you are basically saying you are neither very close or hitting TDP or TEMP limit, yet your card still throttle...
Maybe try some other drivers ?


----------



## Agoniizing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> What is it hitting ? 98% Or something like 90% or even 80%
> 
> Because if its not close to 100% then I am out of ideas, you are basically saying you are neither very close or hitting TDP or TEMP limit, yet your card still throttle...
> Maybe try some other drivers ?


The power hit 94% just now. But my temps are fine theyre only 63C.


----------



## Agoniizing

I think im just going to go back to stock BIOS. I cant fix the throttling. Ive tried everything.


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> The power hit 94% just now. But my temps are fine theyre only 63C.


It shouldn't be throttling at only 94% and 63C, we are out of options here.

There is one option, though. There is another DEF and MAX value which can be increased, and I increased it in bios I attached.
However, this has not really been tested a lot, so if you want to take a chance and test it, go ahead









MOD-GK104.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## Agoniizing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> It shouldn't be throttling at only 94% and 63C, we are out of options here.
> 
> There is one option, though. There is another DEF and MAX value which can be increased, and I increased it in bios I attached.
> However, this has not really been tested a lot, so if you want to take a chance and test it, go ahead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOD-GK104.zip 57k .zip file


This BIOS only has 100% power level in afterburner. Anyways it is still throttling. Im just going back to stock BIOS


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> This BIOS only has 100% power level in afterburner. Anyways it is still throttling. Im just going back to stock BIOS


Yeah it is supposed to have only 100% power level in afterburner, but everything has already been increased to 225w which is about 150% power.
I am sorry I couldnt help you, maybe someone alse has any idea ?


----------



## Agoniizing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> Yeah it is supposed to have only 100% power level in afterburner, but everything has already been increased to 225w which is about 150% power.
> I am sorry I couldnt help you, maybe someone alse has any idea ?


I appreciate all your help







I just went back to stock BIOS and no more throttling. I have no idea.


----------



## Edkiefer

I think the MSI PE versions must have more data to control in bios as they have 2 voltage regulators (one is offset type for triple voltage feature) .

IMO just use AB 2.2.3 and crank your voltage few notches , that should help get into high 1200's .

you can also raise mem voltage if needed but seems with stock voltage you can get it pretty high 400-500+ or so .

As for power %, I have never gone above 90% so far and thats is with 1254/6862 but maybe with higher res than me it might go higher .


----------



## prichina

Can someone explain, what Voltage #1 and Voltage #2 means?
My logic says that Voltage #1 will be the max voltage that the card will automatically boost to and Voltage #2 will be the voltage i can manually set to. This is the german i think Bios editor.


----------



## kevindd992002

Is kBT proven to be easier (or better) than KGB now?


----------



## King4x4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deejaykristoff*
> 
> hello, i hink you can better than that, (sorry for english i am french), try this, nice temps, more stable clocks to 1254mhz, power unlock at 225 in default, remember to put your overclock program at default.
> 
> hellnew.zip 56k .zip file


Nope still crashes. Think one of my cards is a leper and only can go so much... ain't complaining since they are doing nicely.

However, I did a quick modification on my previous bios and changed the default power to the ones you had in the bios.

So the bios looks like this:
1.21v
~%130 Default Power Value
150% Max Power Value
1228mhz Max Boost

I have found the smoothness factor just staggering!

Here's a quick benchmark with those values:


After changing my default power to 130%:


Both of them share the same Max Boost and voltage but I just changed the default power to 130% and I had zero throttling.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

What can be done about a water-cooled GTX 670 reference card to stop throttling?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> What can be done about a water-cooled GTX 670 reference card to stop throttling?


A watercooled 670 shouldn't throttle at all. My two 670 have not gone past 38c, At 1256MHz 1.212v. The only way I could see throttling is if I don't up the power target.


----------



## seithan

is the 1.21v from the modded unlocked bios safe enough to use it?


----------



## seithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> With the BIOs you gave me, the power isnt even hitting 100%


when you say "power" i guess you mean GPU Usage?

kelper power never goes higher than 34-35% at least on my GTX670. It topped to 37% at some point though


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> What can be done about a water-cooled GTX 670 reference card to stop throttling?


Power limit turned all the way up?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> when you say "power" i guess you mean GPU Usage?
> 
> kelper power never goes higher than 34-35% at least on my GTX670. It topped to 37% at some point though


That can't be right. Where are you reading that? Do you have Vsync enabled?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is kBT proven to be easier (or better) than KGB now?


People like user interfaces. IMO there are way to many settings, and far to many questions. KGB with its stock settings is still my prefered method. I've been fed up with the same questions on each and every setting in KBT, so i can not be bothered responding to any of them anymore... Im only here for the constructive questions


----------



## seithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Power limit turned all the way up?
> That can't be right. Where are you reading that? Do you have Vsync enabled?


Is the following screenshot making any sense?
Check out the max values as displayed mate and tell me.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> People like user interfaces. IMO there are way to many settings, and far to many questions. KGB with its stock settings is still my prefered method. I've been fed up with the same questions on each and every setting in KBT, so i can not be bothered responding to any of them anymore... Im only here for the constructive questions


I thought so. I'm not sure but I think KBT can modify the boost voltage table, right? Is this the same with your beta program (the one you've sent me) that can adjust these voltages also?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I thought so. I'm not sure but I think KBT can modify the boost voltage table, right? Is this the same with your beta program (the one you've sent me) that can adjust these voltages also?


It is perfectly capable of modifying the boost table. There is a +13mhz button somewhere that does it. No reason to release my application, when KBT does it perfectly







And i don't even feel obligated to help people in using KBT


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> It is perfectly capable of modifying the boost table. There is a +13mhz button somewhere that does it. No reason to release my application, when KBT does it perfectly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i don't even feel obligated to help people in using KBT


Ah. What can KBT NOT do then? Or can it already modify all necessary GPU parameters?


----------



## Icarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icarian*
> 
> I've got my GB WF 670 running at 1215/3758, want to see how further I can push them with a BIOS mod to unlock the voltage, I've got no idea how to do it or what to change so I'd appreciate if someone can do it for me
> 
> Icarian670.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> I can always roll back to the stock BIOS if I don't like what I see (temperatures or not a much higher OC than I already have), I just hope I don't mess up anything and end up with lower clocks or a bricked card.


Quoting this so it doesn't get buried between posts, I really have no idea about modding a GPU bios.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ah. What can KBT NOT do then? Or can it already modify all necessary GPU parameters?


KBT can modify every known aspect of the BIOS. KGB is simple, and works, and does exactly what it is supposed to do.

KBT is a superior application, but people tend to just max out every single setting, and modifying TDP values even i don't know what means. The only upsite of this, is the amount of feedback we get, on exactly what the outcome is of every single setting in the BIOS


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> KBT can modify every known aspect of the BIOS. KGB is simple, and works, and does exactly what it is supposed to do.
> 
> KBT is a superior application, but people tend to just max out every single setting, and modifying TDP values even i don't know what means. The only upsite of this, is the amount of feedback we get, on exactly what the outcome is of every single setting in the BIOS


Ah. I want to try KBT but don't know what every single parameter means. Do you mind walking me through these even though you're fed with the same questions?


----------



## tinuz97

That website does not load this gtx680.ROM .
Incompatible or something like that, weird:

Edit:

Customize Firmware

Wrong file extension


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> That website does not load this gtx680.ROM .
> Incompatible or something like that, weird:
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Customize Firmware
> 
> Wrong file extension


rename it to gtx680.*rom*

Lower case







I noticed that a few weeks back too.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ah. I want to try KBT but don't know what every single parameter means. Do you mind walking me through these even though you're fed with the same questions?


Honestly, i do not have a clue about what half of it means :S


----------



## Icarian

So I've tried modding my bios with KGB, should i put the voltage at 1212500 or should I stick with the one it comes by default? (1187500)

I've flashed twice, first one I just upped the power target to 150% and used the default voltage KGB comes with, but the default max boost of my card in the bios is 1267Mhz and crashes even with 1.212v without touching the offset, then I tried lowering it to 1150 which is the max boost it does with the stock bios and flashed again, but now I get 1,187v instead of 1,212v

Should I put it to 1,212 in the kgb.cfg?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Honestly, i do not have a clue about what half of it means :S


How about the only things you understand about it?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Honestly, i do not have a clue about what half of it means :S


How about the only things you understand about it?


----------



## tinuz97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> rename it to gtx680.*rom*
> 
> Lower case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that a few weeks back too.


Thx.going to test that,

Edit, thx it works.


----------



## winkyeye

For those who have the Asus DCII card and have done the VGA hardwire mod, is there any way to prevent throttling and voltage fluctuations beyond 1.485V?

I'm using the TOP BIOS on my DCII OC card and when I push to 1476mhz on the core @ 1.48V, the card throttles down occasionally in the Unigine Valley benchmark so I was wondering if there was anyway I can mod the BIOS to prevent that. The card is watercooled so the temps are below 60C and there is a fan blowing directly on the VRM heatsink so that stays below 70C also.


----------



## seithan

Im having problems running at lower voltage than 1.21 while in game. Reducing the voltage from MSI AB or Precision-X wields no results. Any recommendations?


----------



## Icarian

Is there any risk in having them run at 1.212 for 24/7 use, VRM-wise or anything? My card tops at 65C which is 1-3C higher than stock, so no problems with that.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icarian*
> 
> Is there any risk in having them run at 1.212 for 24/7 use, VRM-wise or anything? My card tops at 65C which is 1-3C higher than stock, so no problems with that.


I would like to know this as well but I max out with 50-55 c in all games with custom fan profile. Also what would be the max suggested volts for 24/7 oc since I could bring it up to 1.3+ with afterburner 2.2.3?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> Is the following screenshot making any sense?
> Check out the max values as displayed mate and tell me.


The scales look kind of weird, but the numbers for everything other than GPU Power look fine. Might just be a reporting issue with the power number. How is the performance?


----------



## seithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The scales look kind of weird, but the numbers for everything other than GPU Power look fine. Might just be a reporting issue with the power number. How is the performance?


excellent.

the power always run like that, i always thought it was 30-35% ontop of the 100% perfomance (summing to 130-135%).

Anyway, anyone knows how to effectivelly decrease voltage?


----------



## thomjak

i'am hitting 1293MHz, 112% power target, max 63C. But i want to flash my Gigabyte GTX 670 2gb card but i'am unserten about how to do it even after reading the first post







seems like a hassel

If i open GPU-Z and save bios is that the way of getting a backup ?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomjak*
> 
> i'am hitting 1293MHz, 112% power target, max 63C. But i want to flash my Gigabyte GTX 670 2gb card but i'am unserten about how to do it even after reading the first post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems like a hassel
> 
> If i open GPU-Z and save bios is that the way of getting a backup ?


GPU-Z works perfectly for making a backup of your BIOS







And as for flashing, just follow the "My personal favorite flash guide" from the op.


----------



## thomjak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> GPU-Z worst perfectly for making a backup of your BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as for flashing, just follow the "My personal favorite flash guide" from the op.


Ok, but what if the flash goes wrong ? what do i do with my "backup" bios







And what do i change at the bios editor online ?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> excellent.
> 
> the power always run like that, i always thought it was 30-35% ontop of the 100% perfomance (summing to 130-135%).
> 
> Anyway, anyone knows how to effectivelly decrease voltage?


Did you unlock the bios with voltage values of 1.187 ?, if so lower it down a notch , 1.150 is the stock values .


----------



## frallan123

Hey guys im running 2 GTX680 at the moment, when I increase over +50mhz on core my drivers are crashing with kernel error, I guess I got really bad cards for overclock, but my question is what is it that makes my card not beeing able to go over +50mhz on core? is it the voltage or what? I was wondering this since if I used this mod to unlock voltage would I be able to go past +50mhz on core?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frallan123*
> 
> Hey guys im running 2 GTX680 at the moment, when I increase over +50mhz on core my drivers are crashing with kernel error, I guess I got really bad cards for overclock, but my question is what is it that makes my card not beeing able to go over +50mhz on core? is it the voltage or what? I was wondering this since if I used this mod to unlock voltage would I be able to go past +50mhz on core?


No one knows. You should actually try it yourself in order to know.


----------



## seithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Did you unlock the bios with voltage values of 1.187 ?, if so lower it down a notch , 1.150 is the stock values .


i used the KRB unlocker i think. thats all.

bloody voltage aint adjustable on kepler while the card is boosting?


----------



## thomjak

Can someone please modify my bios








It's a Gigabyte GTX 670 2GB card, using air, running stable at 1293MHz, 112% power target, max 63C. Would like some more power please.









https://mega.co.nz/#!ftpFybDY!DhsuQS7x3sCO5PBb8H-kJijbpq8u2CVsp00aWsYixIo


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> i used the KRB unlocker i think. thats all.
> 
> bloody voltage aint adjustable on kepler while the card is boosting?


You need to use Kepler Bios Tweaker


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomjak*
> 
> Can someone please modify my bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Gigabyte GTX 670 2GB card, using air, running stable at 1293MHz, 112% power target, max 63C. Would like some more power please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!ftpFybDY!DhsuQS7x3sCO5PBb8H-kJijbpq8u2CVsp00aWsYixIo


Do it yourself, just use Kepler Bios Tweaker and increase DEF and/or MAX power limits


----------



## Tchoui

Hi guys!

Need a little help please.

I'm using this modified rom for a while (https://www.dropbox.com/s/mzk5lb3ue4iy864/okgtx680.rom), but since i chenge my cpu from a 2500k to a 3570k and formatted my pc, my card (Gigabyte 680 OC http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4178#ov) keeps crashing on Bf3 and i don't now why.

Could it need more power?

Thanks!!


----------



## Klindworth

@Tchoui the 3570k should need more power than the 2500k (77W to 100W) so it shouldn't be a power issue. maybe you set parameters with windows tools before you formatted and forget to do it again? what kind of crash do you have (bluescreen or game stops working)?

to anyone:
Is there a way to block the boost voltage on a gtx 670? even if i tweak my bios my card boosts 0.025V over the maximum voltage. if i set the p0 to the 0.025V higher voltage my card is confused and crashes if i start 3d applications. the problem i've got is that the voltage isn't stable over different GPU loads but the clock still remains and my overclocking becomes unstable at lower gpu loads.

with driver 310.XX it was possible with tools like precisionX to set the voltage to maximum boost voltage but since 314.XX i have those issues


----------



## tinuz97

Is the link in the first post dead, or is it just me.
Website does not load here MVKTech link.


----------



## Tchoui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klindworth*
> 
> @Tchoui the 3570k should need more power than the 2500k (77W to 100W) so it shouldn't be a power issue. maybe you set parameters with windows tools before you formatted and forget to do it again? what kind of crash do you have (bluescreen or game stops working)?


No BSOD. The game stops working. Sometimes its needed a reboot.

I think the parameters are the same.

In the afterburner monitor the GPU usage and power sometimes drop to zero and thats when it crashes.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SwiftXBL

I ****ed up the installation and I need a stock EVGA 680 FTW+ 4GB 04G-P4-3687-KR bios file.
If anyone has one, please hmu with a PM







.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwiftXBL*
> 
> I ****ed up the installation and I need a stock EVGA 680 FTW+ 4GB 04G-P4-3687-KR bios file.
> If anyone has one, please hmu with a PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


one of these?

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?page=1&architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=EVGA&model=GTX+680&interface=&memSize=4096

EDIT: nvm.. part numbers are different







No FTW+


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwiftXBL*
> 
> I ****ed up the installation and I need a stock EVGA 680 FTW+ 4GB 04G-P4-3687-KR bios file.
> If anyone has one, please hmu with a PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Of all the cards to **** up, you picked the rarest of them all... Where is your backup?...


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwiftXBL*
> 
> I ****ed up the installation and I need a stock EVGA 680 FTW+ 4GB 04G-P4-3687-KR bios file.
> If anyone has one, please hmu with a PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You didn't save the stock bios before flashing the new bios?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwiftXBL*
> 
> I ****ed up the installation and I need a stock EVGA 680 FTW+ 4GB 04G-P4-3687-KR bios file.
> If anyone has one, please hmu with a PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Is it this one?

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/127970/EVGA.GTX680.4096.120717.html

EDIT: It doesn't seem to be the same one, the core and boost clock are different!


----------



## Klindworth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchoui*
> 
> No BSOD. The game stops working. Sometimes its needed a reboot.
> 
> I think the parameters are the same.
> 
> In the afterburner monitor the GPU usage and power sometimes drop to zero and thats when it crashes.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


then i would say start overclocking from stocksettings again


----------



## tinuz97

Is this a good score for 3dmark 2011? i have no idea: 11384 ( my link is gone







)

Asus gtx 680 top edition with unlocked bios @ 1333mhz gpu boost and 6840mhz ddr.

Temps at 57 celcius max (Dwood send the brackets woooo, so in a few days i go do the antec 620 mod)


----------



## darkadi

Quote:
Quote:


> I finally decided to use kgb to unlock my bios. I was able to overvolt my 670 pe before unlocking my bios. There are some benefits with the unlocking though. Temps are lower at 1.212 volts with the unlock. I had to set -52 core offset to be stable at 1254mhz. One problem that I continue to have though is once I hit 100-102% tdp I throttle a lot. Dropping down to 1200 or lower even at times during benchmarking. With the unlock max powerlimit is 150% but it seems like that slider is being ignored.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?


Originally Posted by writer21

Quote:


> Many (almost all) 670 PE cars has this issue. There is only one solution at the moment, being a modified galaxy bios. This bios has working voltage, memory and aux voltage, but voltage reading is broken, as well as the stock fan profile (you will have to make your own custom fan profile)


I recommend my latest moded bios with working stock fan profile for those who has issue with throttling .









GTX670GF.ZIP 55k .ZIP file


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkadi*
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by writer21
> I recommend my latest moded bios with working stock fan profile for those who has issue with throttling .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX670GF.ZIP 55k .ZIP file


What bios is that? I'm going to check it out. My card throttles at certain voltage and tdp reaching 101%+ no matter what power limit I set. How much power does 100% equal on stock 670 pe bios?


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkadi*
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by writer21
> I recommend my latest moded bios with working stock fan profile for those who has issue with throttling .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX670GF.ZIP 55k .ZIP file


Does that bios work with msi 670 pe 2gb OC card? I don't want to brick my card. But if it fixes the throttling safely I'm willing to try. I use the kgb to unlock my bios and just decided to go back to stock since I can basically do the same with afterburner 2.2.3.


----------



## Edkiefer

what about just raising the default 100% = to max value in bios . slider still won't work but your 100% will really be 114%(whatever the max is )


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> what about just raising the default 100% = to max value in bios . slider still won't work but your 100% will really be 114%(whatever the max is )


Does not work. Already tried with kgb and some online bios editor. http://www.v3dt.com/nvidia/600/

Thats the site... If I increase default from 175000 to say 200000 the card will throttle at 80%+ instead of 102%.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Does not work. Already tried with kgb and some online bios editor. http://www.v3dt.com/nvidia/600/
> 
> Thats the site... If I increase default from 175000 to say 200000 the card will throttle at 80%+ instead of 102%.


hmm, that is interesting ,there must be some setting were missing from PE bios's .


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Does that bios work with msi 670 pe 2gb OC card? I don't want to brick my card. But if it fixes the throttling safely I'm willing to try. I use the kgb to unlock my bios and just decided to go back to stock since I can basically do the same with afterburner 2.2.3.


Many Power Edition users are using this BIOS. It does work perfectly fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> hmm, that is interesting ,there must be some setting were missing from PE bios's .


I did look, and i have been unable to find said setting.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Many Power Edition users are using this BIOS. It does work perfectly fine.
> I did look, and i have been unable to find said setting.


I wonder if there some correlation between the min , def,max and second set of min, def , max . meaning you need to raise all or at least def , max in left side and def on right .as the max on right seems to equal boad max (power cable max . I notice there seems to be a 25w added to right side values .

I am looking at KGT set of power values .

here what I mean, I'll use a 660ti for example

def -100%= 175000 (left side) , def - 100% = 200000 (right side)
max -114%=200000 (left side) , max - 112% = 225000 (right side)

wondering as example if this would help

def -100%= 185000 (left side), def - 100% = 210000 (right side)
max -114%=210000 (left side), max - 107% = 225000 (right side)


----------



## trippinonprozac

Hey guys,

What kind of core voltage would you say is safe for short term benchmarking on a 680 classified with an EVbot?


----------



## msmeenge

Hello everyone,

Can someone please mod a stock ASUS GTX 680 DC2O bios with a voltage unlock to 1.2150mV for me and post it here?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> What kind of core voltage would you say is safe for short term benchmarking on a 680 classified with an EVbot?


It would depend on your cooling really...I've seen water guys push 1.4v for daily 1400mhz core oc's.


----------



## King4x4

Wait.. WHAT?!









I have been tip toeing around the 1.21v on my 680s









Time to fire up the voltage lads!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Wait.. WHAT?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been tip toeing around the 1.21v on my 680s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to fire up the voltage lads!


You need lightnings or Classified with evbot for that though...hardmods are kinda difficult to pull off, and reference vrm are weak.


----------



## King4x4

Blah.... but but... I want more then 1220mhz









Cards don't even go over 43'c









NEED MORE JUICE!


----------



## darkadi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Does that bios work with msi 670 pe 2gb OC card? I don't want to brick my card. But if it fixes the throttling safely I'm willing to try. I use the kgb to unlock my bios and just decided to go back to stock since I can basically do the same with afterburner 2.2.3.


It's 100% safe, I'm using it with no issue on AB 2.2.3
I developed this bios from Galaxy and stock MSI PE.


----------



## ViperSB1

Thinking I should try this as I am extremely unhappy with my 680's. Really thinking of selling them and re-installing my tri-sli 285's. I was much happier with them.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Blah.... but but... I want more then 1220mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cards don't even go over 43'c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEED MORE JUICE!


Hardmod to remove the physical voltage restrictions...


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkadi*
> 
> It's 100% safe, I'm using it with no issue on AB 2.2.3
> I developed this bios from Galaxy and stock MSI PE.


Well I decided to try the bios and wanted to report it works. No more throttling at 1306 OC and I still got about +50mV to spare and only 60c temp max at that clock. So I believe I still got a bit more potential.

Few things though. HWinfo reported max TDP % of 254.978%. I had the powerlimit set to 100% in afterburner 2.2.3. Is this normal? Also my card uses two six pin power connector cables. Will this damage my card maybe because I'm pulling more power than my card allows? How much wattage does the max 125% power limit equal? And now when running the benchmark instead of reporting 102% where I use to throttle it only hovers at 80-90%.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It would depend on your cooling really...I've seen water guys push 1.4v for daily 1400mhz core oc's.


Thanks mate!

I have hydro copper blocks and a ton of radiator space.

Tempts never exceed 35c on the cards!

I have benched at 1.33v for 1415mhz core but the cards have plenty left in them.

I will post back results in this thread tonight when I bench above 1.35v.


----------



## tinuz97

Holy [email protected]#$ 1415 mhz......

Is there a good tutorial with pics how to voltmod the gtx 680 from asus (top edition)
I have great skills with a iron, that is not the problem, only a good tutorial is hard to find.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Holy [email protected]#$ 1415 mhz......
> 
> Is there a good tutorial with pics how to voltmod the gtx 680 from asus (top edition)
> I have great skills with a iron, that is not the problem, only a good tutorial is hard to find.


I am using a pair of Classifieds so no need to mod the cards. I just use the EVbot to bypass software limitations.

My standard bios tops out at 1.21v for 24/7 which boosts me to 1306mhz. Thats plenty for gaming as far as I am concerned. Its only when bencmarking that I plug the bot in and start pushing some real voltage through the cards.

I believe you could put a custom bios on your card (or modify your current bios) to allow 1.21v on load. That should get you a reasonable increase in core mhz.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Well I decided to try the bios and wanted to report it works. No more throttling at 1306 OC and I still got about +50mV to spare and only 60c temp max at that clock. So I believe I still got a bit more potential.
> 
> Few things though. HWinfo reported max TDP % of 254.978%. I had the powerlimit set to 100% in afterburner 2.2.3. Is this normal? Also my card uses two six pin power connector cables. Will this damage my card maybe because I'm pulling more power than my card allows? How much wattage does the max 125% power limit equal? And now when running the benchmark instead of reporting 102% where I use to throttle it only hovers at 80-90%.


What card and bios is that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Thanks mate!
> 
> I have hydro copper blocks and a ton of radiator space.
> 
> Tempts never exceed 35c on the cards!
> 
> I have benched at 1.33v for 1415mhz core but the cards have plenty left in them.
> 
> I will post back results in this thread tonight when I bench above 1.35v.


Amazing man! Told ya...Beast card, lucky you got the good ones and the evbot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Holy [email protected]#$ 1415 mhz......
> 
> Is there a good tutorial with pics how to voltmod the gtx 680 from asus (top edition)
> I have great skills with a iron, that is not the problem, only a good tutorial is hard to find.


There's a tutorial at anandtech forum, let me get it for ya. You can manipulate voltage from the bios, using the gpu tweak solder points or something if you have a rog board.

EDIT: http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2240629 There's moar there...keep looking. And good luck!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> I am using a pair of Classifieds so no need to mod the cards. I just use the EVbot to bypass software limitations.
> 
> My standard bios tops out at 1.21v for 24/7 which boosts me to 1306mhz. Thats plenty for gaming as far as I am concerned. Its only when bencmarking that I plug the bot in and start pushing some real voltage through the cards.
> 
> I believe you could put a custom bios on your card (or modify your current bios) to allow 1.21v on load. That should get you a reasonable increase in core mhz.


Gpu tweak will get him higher clocks, and his card is tough, nice vrm for hardmods.


----------



## drnilly007

When using Firestorm and trying to save the bios what does the name have to be. It keeps telling me invalid name.

Also I am trying to flash a Galaxy 680 4GB where do I find that bios?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> When using Firestorm and trying to save the bios what does the name have to be. It keeps telling me invalid name.
> 
> Also I am trying to flash a Galaxy 680 4GB where do I find that bios?


Just name it X, nice and simple. And you can find it from your very own card


----------



## drnilly007

It keeps saying file name not valid. Not sure what to put...

Also I know that my bios will be the one saved but what about the modded bios?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> It keeps saying file name not valid. Not sure what to put...
> 
> Also I know that my bios will be the one saved but what about the modded bios?


Just use GPUz to save it. And you just upload it and it will be modded.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Just use GPUz to save it. And you just upload it and it will be modded.


Do you mind modding my classifieds bios (currently modded to 1.21v load) to 1.25v load? I just want to boost a little higher 24/7..


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Do you mind modding my classifieds bios (currently modded to 1.21v load) to 1.25v load? I just want to boost a little higher 24/7..


It's worth a shot.


----------



## drnilly007

How do i get gpu-z to save it? Nevermind I figured it out.


----------



## drnilly007

What settings for the bios mod should I set it to?
max power target??
voltage 1/2?
boost clock?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> What settings for the bios mod should I set it to?
> max power target??
> voltage 1/2?
> boost clock?


150
Both to the highest.
What ever you want your stock clocks to be.


----------



## drnilly007

For the max power target it is giving me and option of 225000 stock...


----------



## drnilly007

Never mind pulled out the old calculator and figured it out. But it wont work with my card I guess it said flash failed.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> It's worth a shot.


Ill upload the bios for you when I get home (4 hours).

Just so you know - this is the Bios that Gomi runs (I think you did it for him?)


----------



## iRandomize

Sorry, i really wish you could delete posts!


----------



## trippinonprozac

Hey General,

Here is my current Classified bios.

If you could adjust to run 1.25v load I would be greatly appreciative!

X.zip 55k .zip file


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Gidday im in the process of learning how to flash and mod my bios







I run two 660ti's one a evga and one a leadtek . 
the bios versions are slightly different can I cross flash with one or the other bios first to make same before mod and reflash ?
Cause on the suggestions I have been given the third last numbers tell you if you can cross flash or not ? Or is this relevant to fermi only ? thanx in advance


----------



## Clowerweb

Is there anything out there for unlocking the TDP limitations on the GTX 660, or is this a physical limitation that they set somehow? If so, I'd be really interested.


----------



## tinuz97

I have found this to hardmod my asus gtx 680 top edition, i have no asus rog motherboard ( i have a msi z77 mpower) so i need to use a variable resistor.

Tread: http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2248394

I only have no idea how to wire the resistor, do i need to use the the first 2 legs from it?? ( he has taped the VR so i cant see it)
This is a VR that i want to use:

http://www.conrad.nl/ce/nl/product/447734/Trimmer-CMT-9mm-10K-10-05W-3296Z

Hope some 1 can clarify this for me


----------



## malmental

Asus Releases UEFI GOP VBIOS for its GeForce GTX 680
SOURCE
Quote:


> Asus has released an optional BIOS update that provides Graphics Output Protocol (GOP) and UEFI support for its GeForce GTX 680 graphics cards that will allow users to make full use of Windows 8's Fast Boot feature.
> 
> Richard Swinburne ([email protected]) further notes in the ROG forums that users should not upgrade unless they want to use Windows 8 Fast Boot and that while it may work with other motherboards, Asus can only endorse compatibility with Asus motherboards.
> 
> Since graphics cards and motherboards that provide UEFI support are still relatively uncommon, we're quite excited for the release of this BIOS upgrade, which can be downloaded from Asus' WebStorage page.


click on 'SOURCE' link...


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Asus Releases UEFI GOP VBIOS for its GeForce GTX 680
> SOURCE
> click on 'SOURCE' link...


So for most manufacturers, if you don't use Win8 then might as well not update to a UEFI vBIOS?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Asus Releases UEFI GOP VBIOS for its GeForce GTX 680
> SOURCE
> click on 'SOURCE' link...
> 
> 
> 
> So for most manufacturers, if you don't use Win8 then might as well not update to a UEFI vBIOS?
Click to expand...

that's what I'm thinking too... still on site trying to read more about it..


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> that's what I'm thinking too... still on site trying to read more about it..


Oh ok. My Gigabyte GTX 670 WF3 also has a UEFI vBIOS update that I'm not sure if I ever need it because I decided to stay with Win7 x64.


----------



## malmental

thinking of staying with Win 7 Ult x64 too...


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Gidday im in the process of learning how to flash and mod my bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I run two 660ti's one a evga and one a leadtek .
> the bios versions are slightly different can I cross flash with one or the other bios first to make same before mod and reflash ?
> Cause on the suggestions I have been given the third last numbers tell you if you can cross flash or not ? Or is this relevant to fermi only ? thanx in advance


In my opinion, cross flashing is an unnessesary risk. It might work, but there is no guarantee. Generally, I recommend to use the proper BIOS for the card, to get best stability and performance. There is no benefit from cross-flashing.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> In my opinion, cross flashing is an unnessesary risk. It might work, but there is no guarantee. Generally, I recommend to use the proper BIOS for the card, to get best stability and performance. There is no benefit from cross-flashing.


Thanks mate







Looks like I will be modding me two bios's







. And I have no idea how to do that just yet


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> In my opinion, cross flashing is an unnessesary risk. It might work, but there is no guarantee. Generally, I recommend to use the proper BIOS for the card, to get best stability and performance. There is no benefit from cross-flashing.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will be modding me two bios's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And I have no idea how to do that just yet
Click to expand...

have I introduced you to Pandora's box...


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Hey General,
> 
> Here is my current Classified bios.
> 
> If you could adjust to run 1.25v load I would be greatly appreciative!
> 
> X.zip 55k .zip file


Here you go!

trippinonprozac.zip 57k .zip file

I have NO clue if this will work but it is worth a shot


----------



## JhonnyB

Hello,

can someone please give me a modded Bios for the Gigabyte GTX670 OC WF3 i have installed the newest stock from Gigabyte: vga_bios_n670o2gd_f13

The Links frome page one does not work for me. http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/313af64253/GB670_VMOD_BP-200-250

Sorry for my English

Greetings


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Thanks mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will be modding me two bios's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And I have no idea how to do that just yet


Modifying the BIOS is piece of cake. Just extract your BIOS with GPU-Z, and use KGB (there is a guide in the OP). Flashing it is the trickiest part








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JhonnyB*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> can someone please give me a modded Bios for the Gigabyte GTX670 OC WF3 i have installed the newest stock from Gigabyte: vga_bios_n670o2gd_f13
> 
> The Links frome page one does not work for me. http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/313af64253/GB670_VMOD_BP-200-250
> 
> Sorry for my English
> 
> Greetings


Please upload a copy of your BIOS (save it from GPU-Z), and we will be happy to help you. It is however very easy to do. Get KGB, and run "kgb X.rom unlock", and you are all set







(the stock KGB settings fits 99% of all people)


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Here you go!
> 
> trippinonprozac.zip 57k .zip file
> 
> I have NO clue if this will work but it is worth a shot


Why do you say that?

Ill flash one card when I get home and run with a single card to test.

What did you change?


----------



## JhonnyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Modifying the BIOS is piece of cake. Just extract your BIOS with GPU-Z, and use KGB (there is a guide in the OP). Flashing it is the trickiest part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please upload a copy of your BIOS (save it from GPU-Z), and we will be happy to help you. It is however very easy to do. Get KGB, and run "kgb X.rom unlock", and you are all set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the stock KGB settings fits 99% of all people)


 GK104.zip 120k .zip file

Here is my original bios file


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Why do you say that?
> 
> Ill flash one card when I get home and run with a single card to test.
> 
> What did you change?


Changing the voltage to 1.25 has never been tried. And just the voltage.


----------



## bittbull187

Im getting filename image error must be .rom or .nvr , however the bios shows up in the flashdrive. Im certain i am spelling it right and i know the bios file is good, any suggestions?


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Changing the voltage to 1.25 has never been tried. And just the voltage.


Oh really?

Fingers crossed it works?? haha.

Guess I will be the test subject.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Your card should be capable of that...might work


----------



## lilchronic

so is there a way to unlock a 670FTW card to 300w? any 1 figure it out yet


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Your card should be capable of that...might work


I used the bot to push just over 1.4v through it last night for a brief while...

Got a PB on 3dmark 11











And I have barely touched the memory ...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Dual 680s?


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Dual 680s?


Yeah, 2 Classifieds @ 1438mhz core / Stock memory.

CPU was only at 4.8ghz too.

Almost netted a 25000 GPU score.


----------



## kevindd992002

Does the default kgb.exe unlock command work for the UEFI vBIOS uploaded by JhonnyB?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Nice








Gotta love Lightning/Classy models...


----------



## trippinonprozac

I do like that the Lightnings dont need any external device to unlock and run higher voltage!


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JhonnyB*
> 
> GK104.zip 120k .zip file
> 
> Here is my original bios file


 GB WF.zip 121k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Does the default kgb.exe unlock command work for the UEFI vBIOS uploaded by JhonnyB?


It does, and there it is if you want to use it, unless you want to mod it your self.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> I do like that the Lightnings dont need any external device to unlock and run higher voltage!


How did the bios do for you?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> I do like that the Lightnings dont need any external device to unlock and run higher voltage!


It would be even better if it could change clocks & volts on the fly like the classified cards & evbot can, they each have their good points.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It would be even better if it could change clocks & volts on the fly like the classified cards & evbot can, they each have their good points.


Good point!

I just dont know where I should cap my voltage increases with these Classifieds!

Its so tempting to go higher as the temps are still amazing!


----------



## lilchronic

yea it would be nice if i had a lightnig edition or a classified card but.... it would also be nice if my card didnt throttle when over volted.








lol sorry guys i get a bit jelly somtimes only got like 3 7950's i need to beat in the vally bechmark thead


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> GB WF.zip 121k .zip file
> 
> It does, and there it is if you want to use it, unless you want to mod it your self.
> How did the bios do for you?


Ah ok. Are there any disadvantages in using the UEFI vBIOS compared to the standard vBIOS when using Win7 only? AFAIK, the UEFI is just for support of GOP in Win8.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JhonnyB*
> 
> GK104.zip 120k .zip file
> 
> Here is my original bios file


Seems General123 beat me to it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> so is there a way to unlock a 670FTW card to 300w? any 1 figure it out yet


Nope, we are still stuck at the 225 watt limit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> GB WF.zip 121k .zip file
> 
> It does, and there it is if you want to use it, unless you want to mod it your self.
> How did the bios do for you?


Sorry General, i would have happily modded it, but i went to sleep :S


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Seems General123 beat me to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, we are still stuck at the 225 watt limit.
> Sorry General, i would have happily modded it, but i went to sleep :S


Your fine I am back


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Seems General123 beat me to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, we are still stuck at the 225 watt limit.
> Sorry General, i would have happily modded it, but i went to sleep :S


So what is the limit for the msi 670pe oc cards seeing as how they use 2 6pin power cables? What does that equal in bios?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> So what is the limit for the msi 670pe oc cards seeing as how they use 2 6pin power cables? What does that equal in bios?


225 watt.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> 225 watt.


So if I have a bios for that card which has a power limit max set higher than 225w what happens when I use the max in gaming? Would that damage my card in any way. I know I ask a lot but I'm still fairly new to all of this.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> So if I have a bios for that card which has a power limit max set higher than 225w what happens when I use the max in gaming? Would that damage my card in any way. I know I ask a lot but I'm still fairly new to all of this.


it will just throttle down to stay at 225w


----------



## motokill36

Hi all
Going to try modding Bios on Palite gtx670
Had it at 1.212v volts
Want bios that will run 1.3 v
Easy ?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Hi all
> Going to try modding Bios on Palite gtx670
> Had it at 1.212v volts
> Want bios that will run 1.3 v
> Easy ?


That's impossible without hard mods.


----------



## motokill36

Ok thanks
Is 1.212 the max I can flash to ?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Kepler gpus have a chip that limits the power target and voltage, so to bypass it you need to solder some stuff yourself...There's a guide at kingpincooling.com forums, and if you get a DcuII card you already got the solder points labeled, and can solder them to a ROG board to control them via gpu tweak/bios.
Lightning and Classified cards are easier to deal with, they have better vrm and the capability of changing voltages (either using an Evbot or software in the case of the Lightning)


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> That's impossible without hard mods.


what is a hard mod? is it like adding another 6 pin connector and stuff like that for more wattage?


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Ok thanks
> Is 1.212 the max I can flash to ?


.....


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> what is a hard mod? is it like adding another 6 pin connector and stuff like that for more wattage?


More info:

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1682


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> More info:
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=23414&postcount=3


sweet! thanks


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> sweet! thanks


Read the updated link aswell mate, I edited the link


----------



## ivanlabrie

That's why I sold my 670 ftw...I'll get another card for benching, too much hassle for little gain.
For gaming Kepler's nice though







(hola lightboost hack)


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> (hola lightboost hack)


Hadn't heard of this.. now have to try it! Though from what I see there's no "test" to confirm it either way, it's just what you perceive so might be a placebo. Take my monitor for example, supposedly doesn't support it but others say it does... Well fingers crossed.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Hadn't heard of this.. now have to try it! Though from what I see there's no "test" to confirm it either way, it's just what you perceive so might be a placebo. Take my monitor for example, supposedly doesn't support it but others say it does... Well fingers crossed.


The lightboost, zero motion blur, hack is very popular among LB monitors now. People say that it is indeed very noticeable especially with FPS games.


----------



## bittbull187

Got both mine flashed but think i set wrong setting. The cards are boosting at 1293 but drivers fail when try to bench


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Hadn't heard of this.. now have to try it! Though from what I see there's no "test" to confirm it either way, it's just what you perceive so might be a placebo. Take my monitor for example, supposedly doesn't support it but others say it does... Well fingers crossed.


Its definitely worth it. I have the vg278he which isn't the best model for lightboost but there is quite a huge difference when it's in lightboost 2d. Everything is sharper and smoother. Very very little blur if any at all.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> Got both mine flashed but think i set wrong setting. The cards are boosting at 1293 but drivers fail when try to bench


If you increase the voltage it'll automatically boost to a higher speed, which may not be stable. Be sure to reset your overclocking settings, or dial in a negative offset to get it stable.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> Got both mine flashed but think i set wrong setting. The cards are boosting at 1293 but drivers fail when try to bench


http://www.v3dt.com/nvidia/600/

Can use this site to set max boost clock. Or use negative core clock offset to get stable.


----------



## TheRAMPAGE572

Is there any way to remove the boost clock from a Asus GTX660 TI-DC2-2GD5 and if so what is a decent oc for that card??


----------



## Mals

So I flashed my BIOS and was running nice and clean at 1202mhz core. I bumped the memory up a big chunk to +400 and ran a few benchmarks, played BF3 (had an issue with a corrupted reinstalled driver, fixed it, ran smooth).

Now.. I tried bumping up my core clock to +100, crashed valley fast, +50, crashed valley, +37, crashed valley. Check out the graph of what happened when I crashed on MSI Afterburner monitoring. When Valley "Crashed" (it didn't really crash, the screen just went black and music continued and I could alt-tab and close it), it says my power % spiked to 258!!! Any suggestions?


----------



## bittbull187

Pretty sure thats the driver failing


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> Pretty sure thats the driver failing


hmm.. I just ran again at 1202 core (no offset this time, just what the bios flashed to) and +400 on mem. Got a solid 86.7 FPS 3626 score on Valley on Extreme preset.. really by far my best score. I guess I just be happy and leave it at that.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRAMPAGE572*
> 
> Is there any way to remove the boost clock from a Asus GTX660 TI-DC2-2GD5 and if so what is a decent oc for that card??


Remove the boost clock? No, there is not. These cards are build around the boost feature.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> So I flashed my BIOS and was running nice and clean at 1202mhz core. I bumped the memory up a big chunk to +400 and ran a few benchmarks, played BF3 (had an issue with a corrupted reinstalled driver, fixed it, ran smooth).
> 
> Now.. I tried bumping up my core clock to +100, crashed valley fast, +50, crashed valley, +37, crashed valley. Check out the graph of what happened when I crashed on MSI Afterburner monitoring. When Valley "Crashed" (it didn't really crash, the screen just went black and music continued and I could alt-tab and close it), it says my power % spiked to 258!!! Any suggestions?


Lower the overclock further. You are unstable. The TDP reading is meaningless, and is merely the driver crashing, and reporting messed up numbers, that have nothing to do with what is really going on.


----------



## Gomi

Anyone ran into the problem where, according to precision X and Afterburner, the CORE will be stuck at 1110Mhz ?

Been trying to fine adjust my daily OC and after pushing the CORE up by 10 after each successful Benchmark I hit this weird problem.

Tried rebooting and everything.

For instance - My daily OC is fine up til +60 (Which gives me a 1359 CORE) - Pushing it +10 more will give me a CORE of 1100 - Pushing it futher (+80, +90) will still result in a 1100 CORE and at +100 the benchmark will crash (Which is given, the amount of Mhz it needs to pull at +100 is alot).



This is **NOT** using EVBOT but only the raised voltage from BIOS.

As you can see, the POWER % is still low and well within "Fine" (Dont get me started on the lack of usage on 2 x GPU - Valley got crap SLI support atm for Nvidia):



Temperature is BELOW 40C (H2O).


----------



## Edkiefer

loooking at your graph the power usage at paused graph is low but you did hit 95% at one point .

Also when you flashed bios did you raise the default (100%) values too cause that will mean 100 is really higher, compared to normal default of 100% and going above with slider .

looks like your hitting some kind of wall . Pretty high clocks either way .


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> loooking at your graph the power usage at paused graph is low but you did hit 95% at one point .
> 
> Also when you flashed bios did you raise the default (100%) values too cause that will mean 100 is really higher, compared to normal default of 100% and going above with slider .
> 
> looks like your hitting some kind of wall . Pretty high clocks either way .


Can see what you mean.

Weird part is that with EVBOT and on the LN2 BIOS I can take the cards 1500Mhz+ without hitting a single wall.

With the BIOS mod I will hit this weird 1110Mhz wall.


----------



## Edkiefer

I don't know, I guess you could open both bios with KGT and see if/what is different . power management, boost table etc .
whats the voltage value you run on LN2 one ?


----------



## stonedwarlock

hey.. my first post here is a problem









i have a evga 670 ftw.

my problem is some jerky frames drops that makes the game unplayable.

i have zero motion blur on my benq xl2411t and i need always 120 frames

i think this graphics can handle 120 frames and i have everything on low even the cfg file of bf3

i have the i5 2500k at 4.8
8gb of ram at 1600
tx 650m

if someone can help .

the frames go from 120 to 117 (with a brake) no just frames droping.. its a break like jerky


----------



## motokill36

Is the 4.8 cpu clock 100percent stable


----------



## stonedwarlock

i have tried with stock and same problem


----------



## bittbull187

Quick question to any ftw sig 2 users, when u modded your bios what baseline did u shoot for ? What settings so far i have only been able to get 1228mhz out of them


----------



## stonedwarlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> Quick question to any ftw sig 2 users, when u modded your bios what baseline did u shoot for ? What settings so far i have only been able to get 1228mhz out of them


core 1293
memorys 3600

vcore 1.2


----------



## bittbull187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stonedwarlock*
> 
> core 1293
> memorys 3600
> 
> vcore 1.2


Ok im just not sure of the clocks i have read the thread about kgb etc but still confused, i edited both cards 150 in power set max boost bar to 1254 adjust volatge to 1.212 , what else am i missing

here is a screen shot of the bios settings and gpuz readouts


To get to 1293 did add 35mhz to the slider or in bios?


----------



## stonedwarlock

where you donwload that tweak..?

i wanna set my power always to 100% and i expect that the fps stays alwys at 120 on bf3

put the link when you can


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stonedwarlock*
> 
> where you donwload that tweak..?
> 
> i wanna set my power always to 100% and i expect that the fps stays alwys at 120 on bf3
> 
> put the link when you can


http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f14/nvidia-geforce-gtx-600-serie-bios-files-932143.html

First post, halfway down.

Kepler Tweaker BIOS v1.25


----------



## stonedwarlock

still breaking.. their is a way to solv thios problem?

gpu usage 70 and breaking to 115 and 99 wth


----------



## Rylo

Just thought I'd say this guide worked like a charm. I updated my Palit Jetstream 670s to the official bios a few days ago and for whatever reason they'd downclocked everything by about 25 MHz. 3DMark and Unigine scores went down by ~200 and ~100, respectively (my top clock before was 1175; with the new bios, they'd sit around 1145 most of the time and venture up to 1162 every once in a while).

Installed the 1202 MHz version and it works perfectly.

Kudos, gents.


----------



## bittbull187

Just finishing up testing most stable i could get is 1241mhz/3306 @1.21v will post 3dmark scores as well as valley in the valley thread. Got and extra 250 points in valley woot


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> GB WF.zip 121k .zip file
> 
> It does, and there it is if you want to use it, unless you want to mod it your self.
> How did the bios do for you?


That bios didnt work mate









Still capped out at 1.21v.

Guessing there is no way around it?


----------



## stonedwarlock

nvidia has to fix the gpu usage.. i wanna play on low settings on bf32 and i cant because of the breaks.. if the gpu usage stays at 99% the game would be so smoth with zero motion blu..


----------



## silly88

hello all.
could someone edit my bios, unlock the voltage?
i have tried with kepler bios tool, but the problem is when i try to flash it... i get an error "pci block corrupted". bios chip works, have tried and flashed the original bios, but cannot do with edited...
thanks in advance!
the card is asus gtx680dc2. here is a link to the bios... it is topped at 1150mv: http://www.mediafire.com/?bcm7a718jgp6wlc


----------



## silly88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silly88*
> 
> hello all.
> could someone edit my bios, unlock the voltage?
> i have tried with kepler bios tool, but the problem is when i try to flash it... i get an error "pci block corrupted". bios chip works, have tried and flashed the original bios, but cannot do with edited...
> thanks in advance!
> the card is asus gtx680dc2. here is a link to the bios... it is topped at 1150mv: http://www.mediafire.com/?bcm7a718jgp6wlc


unlocked it with kgb. voltage bump now works, but something is definitely wrong, the card fails to pass heaven3.0 even at 1242mhz boost, mem. untouched.


----------



## tc9566

Could someone please unlock my bios I cannot get kgb to work in a command prompt.

Bios.zip 116k .zip file


----------



## bittbull187

Mine wont do over 1228 boost... Getting 63-64fps in valley hd


----------



## msmeenge

I modded my asus dc2 gtx680 bios to 1.21mV and i can't get anything like 1241 stable in Heaven 4.0 either.
What's up with that tool, im bf3/other games/3dmark 11 anything 100% stable but just not in heaven 4.0.


----------



## msmeenge

My DC2 680 also only does 1228 in heaven 4.0. But will do up to 1254 on 3dmark 11 and other games


----------



## tinuz97

Got my bracket from Dwood (also a member here)

Time to test this watercooling mod, and after that if it is working good : hardmod the gpu voltage









I need more juice then with the bios mod

Pic's for you guys: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/l1qk5gklktwoxbp/2SEORzQXsA

Not that great pic's ,from my phone.


----------



## tc9566

Quote:


> tinuz97
> 
> Joined: Jan 2013
> Posts: 23
> Rep: 0 (Unique: 0)
> 
> Got my bracket from Dwood (also a member here)
> 
> Time to test this watercooling mod, and after that if it is working good : hardmod the gpu voltage
> 
> I need more juice then with the bios mod
> 
> Pic's for you guys: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/l1qk5gklktwoxbp/2SEORzQXsA
> 
> Not that great pic's ,from my phone.


How did you mount the fan?


----------



## tinuz97

I try to explain it,because i have troubles finding some words in english lol ( i am from the netherlands)

I use this kind of fan screws : http://www.endpcnoise.com/e/images/case_fan_screws.jpg

The screws are on the bottom mounted of the plate (2 screws,version 2 bracket)
Hope that you understand it


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tc9566*
> 
> How did you mount the fan?


Dwood has a bracket, which allows you to mount a fan.


----------



## tc9566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Dwood has a bracket, which allows you to mount a fan.


Where do you get the bracket? I can't find Dwood anywhere .


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tc9566*
> 
> Where do you get the bracket? I can't find Dwood anywhere .


It's here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1237219/tript-cc-620-920-h50-h70-gpu-brackets-fan-grills-custom-case-badges/0_30

He also has a website at www.triptcc.com


----------



## tc9566

Ok question for you guys...I used kbt to mod my bios, but was afraid of heat because of voltage being at 1.23,Flashed stock bios back to card. Before modding bios boost clock was 1084, After modding bios and flashing boost clock was 1237,After reflashing back to stock bios, boost is now 1124,Should this happen is it normal..and yes I did have Precision set at stock before any of this was done.Should also note that with stock bios now my score in Heaven 3.0 went from 980 average to 1250 average Should also note this as it is a consiserably nice aspect,Stock bios before any changes Framerate Cryis 3 averaged 30fps.After reflashing to stock bios fps on average 40 to 65 fps.


----------



## Stay Puft

Could someone do me a big favor? Download the asus gtx 650 ti boost bios from techpowerup and see if KGB works on it

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/136521/Asus.GTX650TiBoost.2048.130312.html


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Could someone do me a big favor? Download the asus gtx 650 ti boost bios from techpowerup and see if KGB works on it
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/136521/Asus.GTX650TiBoost.2048.130312.html


Doesn't work:


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Doesn't work:


Damn. Thank you MTS


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Damn. Thank you MTS


No problem.

I tried two of the three available bios' at Tech and it didn't work. I also tried them on V3dt kepler bios modder and that also doesn't work with the 650ti boost.

http://www.v3dt.com/nvidia/600/


----------



## badhomaks

Approximately how many people on 670 or gigabyte 670 have damaged their card from this so far?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badhomaks*
> 
> Approximately how many people on 670 or gigabyte 670 have damaged their card from this so far?


I haven't heard of many if any problems using a modded bios on a GTX 670. You're only using a tad more voltage with the modded bios. Not a problem at all.


----------



## gertruude

Hey regulars









Id like to ask something as im new to gpu bios.

I got a evga 660ti sc and a msi 660ti oc and was wondering what i could do with the bios. Is it only voltage i can unlock or could i push the cards clocks a little bit.

Im willing to learn anything you throw at me, i got the bios tweaker downloaded. i was thinking of doing a base clock increase and boost clock increase if thats possible


----------



## Stay Puft

Does KGB and the nvidia bios editor work on the 660s?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Kepler Bios Tweaker 1.25v seems to work with the GTX650ti boost:



Kepler_BIOS_Tweaker_v1.25.zip 75k .zip file


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Does KGB and the nvidia bios editor work on the 660s?


no they dont seem to work

only bios tweaker seems to


----------



## tc9566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> no they dont seem to work
> 
> only bios tweaker seems to


KGB works With my PNY 660ti


----------



## bluewr

GTX6704gb.zip 56k .zip file
So can a Asus GTX 670 4gb be using one of these bios?
And what kind of performance gain should I expect?


----------



## bittbull187

Kgb wont work with ftw 660 cards either, but tweeker did it first try, odd i can pass all 3dmarks with 1241mhz but not valley hd, 1228 is my most stable for the ftw sig 2's


----------



## Stay Puft

Thanks guys. That Kepler bios tweaker is a nice program.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> GTX6704gb.zip 56k .zip file
> So can a Asus GTX 670 4gb be using one of these bios?
> And what kind of performance gain should I expect?


Yes it can, sadly, i am on my phone right now, so i can't do it for you. It is very easy though, look at the original post, and get the software KGB. Put your BIOS in the same folder as KGB, run a terminal and type in "KGB X.rom unlock".

Around 40mhz increase on the core.


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Yes it can, sadly, i am on my phone right now, so i can't do it for you. It is very easy though, look at the original post, and get the software KGB. Put your BIOS in the same folder as KGB, run a terminal and type in "KGB X.rom unlock".
> 
> Around 40mhz increase on the core.


I tried t he method, but failed tat the flashing part with firestorm, it says something about failure to flash bios.

This is the current stat on my GPU

This is the current status on my GPU

Default



This seems to be the highest I can reach and running Heaven 4.0 with highest setting without artifact and crashing.


----------



## malmental

what re you up to here @ Stay Puft...? excuse my curiosity..


----------



## tarpon31

Does anyone have the ability to make this unlocked GTX 680 Lightning LN2 bios work on a card that is 4GB?.

It has been done before but the site that had it seems to have shut down.

Thankyou in advance if anyone is able to do it.

3alightning.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## ZeVo

Can anyone confirm if I flash it, my annoying 'max TDP of 34%' will disappear?

I don't know if it's a driver problem or I actually have to flash?


----------



## tarpon31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Can anyone confirm if I flash it, my annoying 'max TDP of 34%' will disappear?
> 
> I don't know if it's a driver problem or I actually have to flash?


So your tdp is only going to 34% ?

Have you downloaded a bios editor and had a look at your own bios to check if everything looks ok?

If not I'd be glad to look over your bios if you load it here.

If there is a problem in the bios it should be easy to see and then fix if not it's probably hardware or driver fault.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarpon31*
> 
> So your tdp is only going to 34% ?
> 
> Have you downloaded a bios editor and had a look at your own bios to check if everything looks ok?
> 
> If not I'd be glad to look over your bios if you load it here.
> 
> If there is a problem in the bios it should be easy to see and then fix if not it's probably hardware or driver fault.


That is correct. GPU usage at 99% and it still only shows 34%.

And since I have no idea what I would be looking for in BIOS, I will just upload it here.

GK104.zip 56k .zip file


Thanks a lot!


----------



## tarpon31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> That is correct. GPU usage at 99% and it still only shows 34%.
> 
> And since I have no idea what I would be looking for in BIOS, I will just upload it here.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


I do not see your bios in your post.

If you didn't know already you have to extract it via GPU-z then load it in a zip file then you can post it along with your message on the forum.

Sorry if you already knew this. I'd be glad to look it over and make any changes to it you would want.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarpon31*
> 
> I do not see your bios in your post.
> 
> If you didn't know already you have to extract it via GPU-z then load it in a zip file then you can post it along with your message on the forum.
> 
> Sorry if you already knew this. I'd be glad to look it over and make any changes to it you would want.


Alright uploaded!


----------



## tarpon31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Alright uploaded!


That is a messed up looking bios. I can tweak this for you to make it behave like most GTX 670 but this is all risky business so don't hold me responsible if something goes wrong...the power figures look messed up in this bios you sent which would explain your power % problems.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarpon31*
> 
> That is a messed up looking bios. I can tweak this for you to make it behave like most GTX 670 but this is all risky business so don't hold me responsible if something goes wrong...the power figures look messed up in this bios you sent which would explain your power % problems.


Hmm tough decision.. should I just update my BIOS and see how it goes?

This is nothing RMA worthy though? I would hate to have to deal with ASUS.


----------



## tarpon31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarpon31*
> 
> That is a messed up looking bios. I can tweak this for you to make it behave like most GTX 670 but this is all risky business so don't hold me responsible if something goes wrong...the power figures look messed up in this bios you sent which would explain your power % problems.


Actualy nevermind I just realized you are using a GTX 670 and not a GTX 680. My apologies. Your bios looks fine.

I'd try getting rid of all old driver's with driver sweeper then reinstall latest officioal driver and if problem persist you either have a bad bios flash or hardware related.

You could try to flash to a different bios for your card which can be found here--> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?page=1&architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=Asus&model=GTX+670&interface=&memSize=0


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarpon31*
> 
> Actualy nevermind I just realized you are using a GTX 670 and not a GTX 680. My apologies. Your bios looks fine.
> 
> I'd try getting rid of all old driver's with driver sweeper then reinstall latest officioal driver and if problem persist you either have a bad bios flash or hardware related.
> 
> You could try to flash to a different bios for your card which can be found here--> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?page=1&architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=Asus&model=GTX+670&interface=&memSize=0


Just reinstalled drivers again yesterday and it continues to show. I've seen a couple of people over at GeForce forums having the same issue.. maybe it's driver related?


----------



## tarpon31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Just reinstalled drivers again yesterday and it continues to show. I've seen a couple of people over at GeForce forums having the same issue.. maybe it's driver related?


One thing that strikes as odd about your bios compared to most GTX 670 bios is your boost limit is set to 1202 compared to other GTX 670 I have seen it is set closer to 1254.....we could moved your boost limit/clock table up then re flash your bios and see if that helps.

What does your card boost to right now in a stressfull game?


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarpon31*
> 
> One thing that strikes as odd about your bios compared to most GTX 670 bios is your boost limit is set to 1202 compared to other GTX 670 I have seen it is set closer to 1254.....we could moved your boost limit/clock table up then re flash your bios and see if that helps.
> 
> What does your card boost to right now in a stressfull game?


On PlanetSide 2, 1032MHz is what it stays at constantly unless of course I look at the menu screen. When the card goes above 58C however, it goes up to 1045MHz. When it goes below 58C, it's back down to 1032MHz.


----------



## bluewr

So did I mess up on my bio and that's why it's not flashing with the first method?

GK104.zip 56k .zip file


The default one from GPU-Z

GK104.zip 56k .zip file


Can someone help me out?


----------



## lilchronic

ok so i got my second 670FTW today and i want to mod the bios is there a way i can only mod my second card since my first card dosent like to be modded and my new card is not up to par with my current 1, so i would like to only mod the new 1 so it can match my current. can i do this with both cards in???


----------



## tarpon31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> On PlanetSide 2, 1032MHz is what it stays at constantly unless of course I look at the menu screen. When the card goes above 58C however, it goes up to 1045MHz. When it goes below 58C, it's back down to 1032MHz.


 old.asus.rom.zip 56k .zip file


I have just included an older bios that was used on your card.

Not a thing was changed in it so it is all stock if you wanted to see if that bios worked better with your card.

Your card is 2GB right?, that's what this bios is for. Model GTX670-DC2-2GD5

Also do you have the modded zotac firestorm?, makes it much easier to flash your card with let me know if you need it.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarpon31*
> 
> old.asus.rom.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> I have just included an older bios that was used on your card.
> 
> Not a thing was changed in it so it is all stock if you wanted to see if that bios worked better with your card.
> 
> Your card is 2GB right?, that's what this bios is for. Model GTX670-DC2-2GD5


Correct. Kind of nervous.. but I will try it out.


----------



## tarpon31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Correct. Kind of nervous.. but I will try it out.


If you don't feel good about it don't do it.

Just make sure no other programs are running in the background and it helps if you have a econd card laying around to help you if you get a bad flash.

Justmake sure nothing interrupts your flash if you do it.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarpon31*
> 
> If you don't feel good about it don't do it.
> 
> Just make sure no other programs are running in the background and it helps if you have a econd card laying around to help you if you get a bad flash.
> 
> Justmake sure nothing interrupts your flash if you do it.


HI mate.

Im new to gpu bios flashing and wondered if i mess up modifying my 660ti sc is it ok to re flash the stock bios?


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarpon31*
> 
> If you don't feel good about it don't do it.
> 
> Just make sure no other programs are running in the background and it helps if you have a econd card laying around to help you if you get a bad flash.
> 
> Justmake sure nothing interrupts your flash if you do it.


I got iGPU so in case anything goes bad I have that.

I will do it later on today.


----------



## tarpon31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> HI mate.
> 
> Im new to gpu bios flashing and wondered if i mess up modifying my 660ti sc is it ok to re flash the stock bios?


Well it is possible to completely destroy your GPU by modifying it.....especialy if you open up the power that is allowed into the GPU.

But if just a simple mistake is made and the bios is not stable you would need another card and put it in your main slot then put your main card in second slot then use NVflash to flash your stock bios back on your card.

I always keep multiple copies of my original bios in case something ever goes wrong.


----------



## tarpon31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> I got iGPU so in case anything goes bad I have that.
> 
> I will do it later on today.


Good luck man I hope it works out. If that doesn't fix it I hate to say it but I think it's RMA time.

I have never seen a problem like yours in these cards but I have had a similar issue where the power target would surge to 275% and one time to 4096% and those cards had to be RMA'd and come to find out that problem was with a certain brand/model.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarpon31*
> 
> Well it is possible to completely destroy your GPU by modifying it.....especialy if you open up the power that is allowed into the GPU.
> 
> But if just a simple mistake is made and the bios is not stable you would need another card and put it in your main slot then put your main card in second slot then use NVflash to flash your stock bios back on your card.
> 
> I always keep multiple copies of my original bios in case something ever goes wrong.


Great thanks man


----------



## tarpon31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Great thanks man


No problem. This topic has a wealth of knowledge on bios flashing I know it's a lot of pages but it sure helped me out. There sure are a couple of real pro's that post in this topic that are realy helpful.

I am hoping one of them know's how to modify a bios of a 2GB card to work on a 4GB card.


----------



## ZeVo

How do I exit out of NVflash safely?

OK I exited out safely. Now to what it is saying.. I used the file in the OP and followed the steps using a USB.. what's going on?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> what re you up to here @ Stay Puft...? excuse my curiosity..


Just making sure 660s can be flashed before I order 2


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> what re you up to here @ Stay Puft...? excuse my curiosity..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just making sure 660s can be flashed before I order 2
Click to expand...

interesting...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Just making sure 660s can be flashed before I order 2


i got 660tis and they can be flashed


----------



## tarpon31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> 
> 
> How do I exit out of NVflash safely?
> 
> OK I exited out safely. Now to what it is saying.. I used the file in the OP and followed the steps using a USB.. what's going on?


 bios mod files.zip 2422k .zip file


I included two files for you try using the zotac firestorm to load the bios onto your card....with this program you do this through windows without loading anything onto usb drives and such....simply run the program look for "bios" click then find bios allow it to flash then reset your computer then your golden.

I included another program for you if you ever want modify values in your bios but make sure you know what your modifying before you do it. Let me know how it goes.

Forgot to add you have to run the firestorm as an administrator or it will not work.


----------



## bittbull187

Anyone else here using ftw sig 2 care to share bios settings? Just mainly to see if mine is set up right?


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarpon31*
> 
> bios mod files.zip 2422k .zip file
> 
> 
> I included two files for you try using the zotac firestorm to load the bios onto your card....with this program you do this through windows without loading anything onto usb drives and such....simply run the program look for "bios" click then find bios allow it to flash then reset your computer then your golden.
> 
> I included another program for you if you ever want modify values in your bios but make sure you know what your modifying before you do it. Let me know how it goes.
> 
> Forgot to add you have to run the firestorm as an administrator or it will not work.


Actually, I tried again using the OP's preferred method and worked! At least I think it did..

Voltage can now go up to 1212mV and GPU-Z is showing my clock at 1202MHz:




Yay or nay?


----------



## tarpon31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Actually, I tried again using the OP's preferred method and worked! At least I think it did..
> 
> Voltage can now go up to 1212mV and GPU-Z is showing my clock at 1202MHz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay or nay?


Who sent you that bios?, I sent you 80.04.19.00.17 and I didn't set the voltage any higher.

It looks like with that bios the boost clock was disabled for it to run at 1202mhz at all times... some may like this but not my preference.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarpon31*
> 
> Who sent you that bios?, I sent you 80.04.19.00.17 and I didn't set the voltage any higher.
> 
> It looks like with that bios the boost clock was disabled for it to run at 1202mhz at all times... some may like this but not my preference.












I had both your BIOS and the one in the OP on desktop.. I installed the one from the OP.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tarpon31*
> 
> Who sent you that bios?, I sent you 80.04.19.00.17 and I didn't set the voltage any higher.
> 
> It looks like with that bios the boost clock was disabled for it to run at 1202mhz at all times... some may like this but not my preference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had both your BIOS and the one in the OP on desktop.. I installed the one from the OP.
Click to expand...

just call it a 'dry run' or practice...


----------



## tarpon31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had both your BIOS and the one in the OP on desktop.. I installed the one from the OP.


If your up to it give the firestorm a shot when flashing bios....it's MUCH easier and less complicated...also after a couple of flashes with different bios's sometimes you should do a complete reinstall of your driver's for things to work right.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i got 660tis and they can be flashed


Talking about standard 660s. Pair in sli are about even with a titan for 380 dollars


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i got 660tis and they can be flashed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about standard 660s. Pair in sli are about even with a titan for 380 dollars
Click to expand...

yes...
http://www.overclock.net/t/1330897/official-gtx-660-non-ti-owners-club/0_40


----------



## kevindd992002

@Zevo and tarpon31

Just in case you still didn't know, driver sweeper is really not recommended to use to clean GPU driver installation nowadays. You should give BradleyW's guide a read regarding this.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> @Zevo and tarpon31
> 
> Just in case you still didn't know, driver sweeper is really not recommended to use to clean GPU driver installation nowadays. You should give BradleyW's guide a read regarding this.


Yup, I knew that. I've been using his guide ever since I got my 7850 a while back. Never trusted that stuff.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Want to see if someone can increase my Voltage even higher than 1213, like maybe 1224? And increase my powertarget from 125% maybe to 150%?

Thanks, here's the bios I'm using now:

GK104.zip 55k .zip file


Want to see if I can get over 1300MHz on the core, right now can only do 1300 on core, memory is real nice doing 7300.

Thanks.

Edit: This is the Gigabyte Windforce GTX 670 Bios from OP.

Edit 2: Actually I noticed, where before I was boosting to 1300MHz, it seems to be locked at 1280, no matter how much I increase the core. Wondering if that has anything to do with the OP bios.

Thanks


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarpon31*
> 
> Who sent you that bios?, I sent you 80.04.19.00.17 and I didn't set the voltage any higher.
> 
> It looks like with that bios the boost clock was disabled for it to run at 1202mhz at all times... some may like this but not my preference.


Just flashed using your BIOS no problems.. still seeing the TDP issue but I've been told it's a software glitch. After all, it isn't really affecting my overclocking so I might just leave it.


----------



## lilchronic

i would like a modded bios for my new 670 FTW 2gb version 150% power target but i would like the max boost clock to be 1215mhz instead of 1293mhz. can anyone do this for me

GK104 lilchronic .zip 57k .zip file


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Yup, I knew that. I've been using his guide ever since I got my 7850 a while back. Never trusted that stuff.


Great!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Want to see if someone can increase my Voltage even higher than 1213, like maybe 1224? And increase my powertarget from 125% maybe to 150%?
> 
> Thanks, here's the bios I'm using now:
> 
> GK104.zip 55k .zip file
> 
> 
> Want to see if I can get over 1300MHz on the core, right now can only do 1300 on core, memory is real nice doing 7300.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Edit: This is the Gigabyte Windforce GTX 670 Bios from OP.
> 
> Edit 2: Actually I noticed, where before I was boosting to 1300MHz, it seems to be locked at 1280, no matter how much I increase the core. Wondering if that has anything to do with the OP bios.
> 
> Thanks


You cannot increase your card's voltage greater than 1.212V unless you do a hardware mod.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Great!
> You cannot increase your card's voltage greater than 1.212V unless you do a hardware mod.


Assuming that requires a soldering tool and soldering knowledge huh?

Anyway, fixed the throttling issue. Just uploaded Bios to Online Bios Modder and increased power target to 135%. Doesn't lock at 1280 anymore.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Assuming that requires a soldering tool and soldering knowledge huh?
> 
> Anyway, fixed the throttling issue. Just uploaded Bios to Online Bios Modder and increased power target to 135%. Doesn't lock at 1280 anymore.
> 
> Thanks anyway.


Correct







And of course, you risk of not able to sell your card in the future because of the solder marks and mess you might be doing to the card. For me, it's not worth it.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i would like a modded bios for my new 670 FTW 2gb version 150% power target but i would like the max boost clock to be 1215mhz instead of 1293mhz. can anyone do this for me
> 
> GK104 lilchronic .zip 57k .zip file


 lilchronic.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## lilchronic

thanks bro i was looking for the post where u posted your bios but i couldnt find it, i remember 1 time u posted you bios and i flashed it and if i remember correctly your max boost was 1215mhz.

anyway is there a way to flash only my second card with out taking out the first 1 . i want to flash the one in the 2nd pci-e slot without having to take it out of my case is that possible?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Just flashed using your BIOS no problems.. still seeing the TDP issue but I've been told it's a software glitch. After all, it isn't really affecting my overclocking so I might just leave it.


Many people have that glitch, there is nothing to do about it. Leave it, and be happy that you will never run into power throttleing issues! I wish my card would show that TDP reading...


----------



## ddc11

GK104.zip 56k .zip file


Hi,

i attached my modded EVGA 670 ftw 4gb Bios which I got from the OP. Its fantastic, though its fan could run a bit slower when idling, as it currently works from 30% - 100%...
Therefore I would like to ask for a modded version with a fan profile from 20% to 90%.

Thank you


----------



## bittbull187

I was fully stable @ 1228 until i did driver update now not stable. Ill post my bios screens maybe someone could suggest some tinker tactics


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> thanks bro i was looking for the post where u posted your bios but i couldnt find it, i remember 1 time u posted you bios and i flashed it and if i remember correctly your max boost was 1215mhz.
> 
> anyway is there a way to flash only my second card with out taking out the first 1 . i want to flash the one in the 2nd pci-e slot without having to take it out of my case is that possible?


Yes it is in the OP
Quote:


> For GPU1: nvflash --index=0 -4 -5 -6 nameofurbios.rom
> 
> For GPU2: nvflash --index=1 -4 -5 -6 nameofurbios2.rom


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ddc11*
> 
> GK104.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> i attached my modded EVGA 670 ftw 4gb Bios which I got from the OP. Its fantastic, though its fan could run a bit slower when idling, as it currently works from 30% - 100%...
> Therefore I would like to ask for a modded version with a fan profile from 20% to 90%.
> 
> Thank you


Made as requested

ddc11.zip 57k .zip file









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> I was fully stable @ 1228 until i did driver update now not stable. Ill post my bios screens maybe someone could suggest some tinker tactics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It's just the drivers, this has happened over the forum many times with driver updates. I do not think messing with the bios will do any good IMO.


----------



## ddc11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Made as requested
> 
> ddc11.zip 57k .zip file


Thanks, but the fan is still pending between 30% and 100% with the new bios









Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I don't know what to tell you because it shows up at 20-90 in all of my programs.


Well, nevermind then.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ddc11*
> 
> Thanks, but the fan is still pending between 30% and 100% with the new bios


I don't know what to tell you because it shows up at 20-90 in all of my programs.


----------



## lemonjuice

so what bios should i use for my Gainward GTX670 2gb?


----------



## lemonjuice

nvm got it


----------



## lemonjuice

if some1 is wondering whats is my OC score with gainward 670gtx + accelero twin turbo ii
1250/3550 1.21v - 61c max
didnt search for my ram max i just did +500 on ram.


----------



## Hamish Claxton

Hi

Could I please have the following mods for my GTX 680 Classified with EVBot 80.04.28.00.80:
- 150%
- 100% Fan
- 1.3V
- No Boost

And, another one with Boost please.

Thanks
Hamish

(OC BIOS) 80.04.28.00.80 (P2002-0000) - GK104.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Yes it is in the OP
> 
> thanks general, i should of read more, all the times ive been in this thread and i didnt see that. lolz
> but thanks again. now i can have my graphics cards sync'ed with the same oc instead of two different oc clocks in percision x


----------



## Mals

So I have been running these BIOS on my 670 Windforce Gigabytes (2 in SLI). I had them originally at 1202 for a while and I kept crashing in BF3. I was originally at:

1202 core, +400 mem. I've incrementally lowered multiple times to go down to now..

1162 and +350 on the mem.

I am using the techfreaks BIOS. Should I try swapping to the other one? I keep lowering my clocks and still am getting crashing issues. I'll see how 1162 does.. I have one card that is an 80 ASIC and one that is a lowly 61 ASIC..maybe that 61 ASIC card is just holding back my SLI?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> So I have been running these BIOS on my 670 Windforce Gigabytes (2 in SLI). I had them originally at 1202 for a while and I kept crashing in BF3. I was originally at:
> 
> 1202 core, +400 mem. I've incrementally lowered multiple times to go down to now..
> 
> 1162 and +350 on the mem.
> 
> I am using the techfreaks BIOS. Should I try swapping to the other one? I keep lowering my clocks and still am getting crashing issues. I'll see how 1162 does.. I have one card that is an 80 ASIC and one that is a lowly 61 ASIC..maybe that 61 ASIC card is just holding back my SLI?


what drivers are you using . it could be the 314.xx drivers. try the 310.90 drivers and see what happens..

hmmm my first card is a 86.1% asic and my second card that is modded is a 75% asic. my first card does not like to be modded but its max oc is 1346/3650 with stock bios. now with my new card the max oc was 1293/3700 and with the unlocked bios its 1346/3700


----------



## Niffy

BIOS noob here. Any idea if the Reference BIOS will work on Leadtek GTX 670?


----------



## lemonjuice

would be better if u do what i did and be sure it will work, edit your own bios with online editor.


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> what drivers are you using . it could be the 314.xx drivers. try the 310.90 drivers and see what happens..
> 
> hmmm my first card is a 86.1% asic and my second card that is modded is a 75% asic. my first card does not like to be modded but its max oc is 1346/3650 with stock bios. now with my new card the max oc was 1293/3700 and with the unlocked bios its 1346/3700


You really think it is just the drivers? I guess I can try rolling back...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> You really think it is just the drivers? I guess I can try rolling back...


honestly im not sure but it cant hurt to try


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> You really think it is just the drivers? I guess I can try rolling back...


It can be, I have heard it multiple times that the "X" drivers made me lower my overclock. And as lilchronic said, go to 310 as they overclock in increments of 2 instead what is now 13.


----------



## NightHawk06

Hello Everyone I'm in need of Help :/ I just got my Card few days ago & I have been trying to Overclock but Crashing all the time not sure if i'm doing anything right? I try to change the Voltage but Have no Choice doing that on Precision program :/ & Someone told me I have to Unlock voltage & Update Bios but Never done this before








gave me this link to this Site & it confuse me like Crazy lol can someone help me on what I have to do for this card I cant change Voltage or anything just Power Target :/ Also I try to Save Bios on GPU-Z but Saying Bios Reading is not Support by this Device.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130785


----------



## Gomi

Can ANYONE take a look at this modded BIOS and tell me (Or fix) why it keeps the "boost" down to a feeble 1110 on the CORE ?

I tried everything I can myself - It *SHOULD* boost to 1306´ish, but every game and setting I tried in various games will lock it at 1110 - Except bench-marking, where it occasionally actually does 1306.

X.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## ThisMaySting

To start off, I am using an EVGA GTX 670 FTW Edition 2GB card.

I have a bit of an issue here. It is resolved (for now), but I would like to see if anyone knows how to get to the bottom of it, or what the core issue is.

Since January 2013 I had been using the BIOS that the OP had posted as his personal favorite, and it worked very well (thank you OP!







). I had used NVFlash to mod the BIOS and everything worked wonderfully.

About 3 days ago, some things had gone whacky within Windows and also my SSD was starting to fill up with unnecessary crap (my fault) so I decided it was a good time to wipe the SSD and fresh install Windows again.

I did this, and everything was cool, until I installed the NVidia drivers. I started getting a massive amount of artifacts on my desktop, then every 5 seconds (LITERALLY FIVE SECONDS) the NVidia drivers would crash and recover, crash, recover, crash, recover. Every time this happened the screen would go black, come back with artifact hell, rinse and repeat until my system locked.

I started Windows in safe mode and uninstalled the NVidia driver (I was using the latest downloadable). I used what everyone here calls the "BradleyW" method, a method I picked up a long time ago off of Tom's Hardware when I used to use ATI and their horrific driver install/uninstall process. All registry entries had been deleted, all folders, the whole nine.

I rebooted into Windows after all was said and done and of course without the NVidia drivers now everything was fine. I then installed the NVidia drivers (310.xx) that I had backed up on my HDD, which were the ones I had running originally with this BIOS mod and everything was fine.

Once the older drivers were installed I rebooted, alas, there were the artifacts AGAIN all over the screen and the driver flipping out with the "every 5 second" crash and recover.

Now I am thinking to myself: "W-T-F, I hope I don't have a $400 paperweight sitting in my case..."

I did another reinstall of Windows, out of desperation basically, and then installed my old NVidia drivers fresh, to the same end, the same problem. I thought "This is ridiculous, what the hell is going on here?"

I again booted into safe mode this time with networking and found the techpowerup site with all the original BIOS for my card. I downloaded the "stock" BIOS, restarted, used NVFlash to put everything back (praying that this was indeed "stock" and also that this was going to help) to stock, and rebooted into Windows normally. Bingo, not a single issue since.

Loaded EVGA Precision X, found my overclock sweet spot for the stock BIOS, thing is running as good as it gets for stock.

Anyone have any idea why this happened? I tried one more time to flash the BIOS to the OP's "favorite" (mine too) and it came right back with the artifacts and driver crashing, so once again it's back to stock and running "fine".

I really liked having that modded BIOS, the voltage increase and the Power Target increase were nice to have. Seriously though, why would all of this happen with a simple reinstall of Windows, twice? Is this indicative of my card starting to fail? Is it something to do with the drivers? Should I try even OLDER drivers (perhaps even the ones on the disc that came with the card, which I never used?) and see what happens? It's just odd that from the flash in January until yesterday everything was MINT, then everything freaks out after a reinstall of Windows.

Any feedback / info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> To start off, I am using an EVGA GTX 670 FTW Edition 2GB card.
> 
> I have a bit of an issue here. It is resolved (for now), but I would like to see if anyone knows how to get to the bottom of it, or what the core issue is.
> 
> Since January 2013 I had been using the BIOS that the OP had posted as his personal favorite, and it worked very well (thank you OP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I had used NVFlash to mod the BIOS and everything worked wonderfully.
> 
> About 3 days ago, some things had gone whacky within Windows and also my SSD was starting to fill up with unnecessary crap (my fault) so I decided it was a good time to wipe the SSD and fresh install Windows again.
> 
> I did this, and everything was cool, until I installed the NVidia drivers. I started getting a massive amount of artifacts on my desktop, then every 5 seconds (LITERALLY FIVE SECONDS) the NVidia drivers would crash and recover, crash, recover, crash, recover. Every time this happened the screen would go black, come back with artifact hell, rinse and repeat until my system locked.
> 
> I started Windows in safe mode and uninstalled the NVidia driver (I was using the latest downloadable). I used what everyone here calls the "BradleyW" method, a method I picked up a long time ago off of Tom's Hardware when I used to use ATI and their horrific driver install/uninstall process. All registry entries had been deleted, all folders, the whole nine.
> 
> I rebooted into Windows after all was said and done and of course without the NVidia drivers now everything was fine. I then installed the NVidia drivers (310.xx) that I had backed up on my HDD, which were the ones I had running originally with this BIOS mod and everything was fine.
> 
> Once the older drivers were installed I rebooted, alas, there were the artifacts AGAIN all over the screen and the driver flipping out with the "every 5 second" crash and recover.
> 
> Now I am thinking to myself: "W-T-F, I hope I don't have a $400 paperweight sitting in my case..."
> 
> I did another reinstall of Windows, out of desperation basically, and then installed my old NVidia drivers fresh, to the same end, the same problem. I thought "This is ridiculous, what the hell is going on here?"
> 
> I again booted into safe mode this time with networking and found the techpowerup site with all the original BIOS for my card. I downloaded the "stock" BIOS, restarted, used NVFlash to put everything back (praying that this was indeed "stock" and also that this was going to help) to stock, and rebooted into Windows normally. Bingo, not a single issue since.
> 
> Loaded EVGA Precision X, found my overclock sweet spot for the stock BIOS, thing is running as good as it gets for stock.
> 
> Anyone have any idea why this happened? I tried one more time to flash the BIOS to the OP's "favorite" (mine too) and it came right back with the artifacts and driver crashing, so once again it's back to stock and running "fine".
> 
> I really liked having that modded BIOS, the voltage increase and the Power Target increase were nice to have. Seriously though, why would all of this happen with a simple reinstall of Windows, twice? Is this indicative of my card starting to fail? Is it something to do with the drivers? Should I try even OLDER drivers (perhaps even the ones on the disc that came with the card, which I never used?) and see what happens? It's just odd that from the flash in January until yesterday everything was MINT, then everything freaks out after a reinstall of Windows.
> 
> Any feedback / info would be greatly appreciated!


That is quite weird.. my only guess is that it could not handle the 1293 on it.? I modded a couple of random bios (messing with the memory and such) and I had the same issue as you because I had the memory to high in the bios. It also could be the power target acting funky, I have had the issue as well where I could not boot at all with the 670 and took me awhile to fix.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Hello Everyone I'm in need of Help :/ I just got my Card few days ago & I have been trying to Overclock but Crashing all the time not sure if i'm doing anything right? I try to change the Voltage but Have no Choice doing that on Precision program :/ & Someone told me I have to Unlock voltage & Update Bios but Never done this before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gave me this link to this Site & it confuse me like Crazy lol can someone help me on what I have to do for this card I cant change Voltage or anything just Power Target :/ Also I try to Save Bios on GPU-Z but Saying Bios Reading is not Support by this Device.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130785


Check this page out> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?&m=1703680&mpage=1
Download the proper one for your card, extract it and run it. Simple as that!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Can ANYONE take a look at this modded BIOS and tell me (Or fix) why it keeps the "boost" down to a feeble 1110 on the CORE ?
> 
> I tried everything I can myself - It *SHOULD* boost to 1306´ish, but every game and setting I tried in various games will lock it at 1110 - Except bench-marking, where it occasionally actually does 1306.
> 
> X.zip 57k .zip file


You had the base clock at 1106, I changed it to 1306 as well so you should not have this issue anymore









Gomi.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> You had the base clock at 1306, I changed it to 1306 as well so you should not have this issue anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gomi.zip 57k .zip file


Thanks buddy!









Will give it a whirl and hopefully I will get the +200 Mhz on core I been missing out on, lol.


----------



## ThisMaySting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> That is quite weird.. my only guess is that it could not handle the 1293 on it.? I modded a couple of random bios (messing with the memory and such) and I had the same issue as you because I had the memory to high in the bios. It also could be the power target acting funky, I have had the issue as well where I could not boot at all with the 670 and took me awhile to fix.


That's the funny thing about it though. It handled the 1293 just fine (Precision X GPU set at zero of course after mod) hither to the Windows reinstall. Everything about that mod worked flawlessly until the Windows reinstall.

I had even had the memory clocked to +675 with the mod and it ran Heaven like a champ (This was back in January of course...)! I had never seen a single artifact, never had a driver crash, nothing. I am going to play around with this. I probably shouldn't, but it irks me now. If all comes down to it, if you don't mind, I will just give you a copy of this current stock BIOS with some simple requests as to how to mod it.

I did mess around with some others before installing yours, and, despite sounding like a jet turbine, I DID like one mod that allowed the fan to be set to 100%. I am thinking that if I do request a mod from you it will entail fan at 100%, GPU clock at 1225 (seems to be just fine, 1293 was great, but, damn







) , Power Target at 200%, and voltage at 1.2v of course. See how that plays out...

Again it's just the "Why did it work THEN and not NOW' factor that is getting to me...


----------



## NightHawk06

Thanks General123 I updated it & is it Suppose to make Gpu more Stable? I open up my Precision program & I still dont have my Voltage control where I can set it at 1.175v :/ how can I do this? I have been Reading this Guide when Someone showed me it & i'm confused on how to Update Bios & Unlock my Voltage I can only use the Power Target Max is 122% & This other thing called Adjust Voltage & max Reading is 1150mv... When I try to Overclock it just Crashes cause Voltage doesnt Reach up to 1.175v it goes up & down like Power Saving on or something? making it UnStable!! is there Any Chance you would know Max Voltage for this Card 1.21v? Saw on your Op my card max is 1.21v but not sure if that right one i got? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130785


----------



## lemonjuice

btw,how to increase power target at 200% with V3DT online bios editor
what numbers should i put?

this is how it looks now

Default Power Target
Always reads as 100%
160000
Max Power Target
Currently 125% of the Default Power Target.
200000


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemonjuice*
> 
> btw,how to *increase power target at 200%* with V3DT online bios editor
> what numbers should i put?
> 
> this is how it looks now
> 
> Default Power Target
> Always reads as 100%
> 160000
> Max Power Target
> Currently 125% of the Default Power Target.
> 200000


----------



## lemonjuice

sorry?


----------



## malmental

145%


----------



## lemonjuice

well i see ppl are talking about 200% ? dont get it mate


----------



## HydrogenHuman

I have an MSI 650ti Boost that I want to unlock, but I don't know if the Kepler Bios Editor supports it yet. I get to the command line, but get the error "Hmm? Could not find the end of the bios". Anyone have any advice to this problem?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemonjuice*
> 
> well i see ppl are talking about 200% ? dont get it mate


it's tired and I made a mistake with another thread....
my apologies.
time for sleep..


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*


200% power target = 310000


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Thanks General123 I updated it & is it Suppose to make Gpu more Stable? I open up my Precision program & I still dont have my Voltage control where I can set it at 1.175v :/ how can I do this? I have been Reading this Guide when Someone showed me it & i'm confused on how to Update Bios & Unlock my Voltage I can only use the Power Target Max is 122% & This other thing called Adjust Voltage & max Reading is 1150mv... When I try to Overclock it just Crashes cause Voltage doesnt Reach up to 1.175v it goes up & down like Power Saving on or something? making it UnStable!! is there Any Chance you would know Max Voltage for this Card 1.21v? Saw on your Op my card max is 1.21v but not sure if that right one i got? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130785


Kepler GPU's go to 1.175 default, there is no need to raise it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemonjuice*
> 
> btw,how to increase power target at 200% with V3DT online bios editor
> what numbers should i put?
> 
> this is how it looks now
> 
> Default Power Target
> Always reads as 100%
> 160000
> Max Power Target
> Currently 125% of the Default Power Target.
> 200000


310000


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 200% power target = 310000
Click to expand...

I realize that now after I woke-up and went outside just to get rained on...
damn kids next door.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Kepler GPU's go to 1.175 default, there is no need to raise it.
> 310000


oh ya so I just Leave Adjust Voltage at Auto it shows 987Mv? When I set that all the way to 1150mv & Power target at 30 core I Crash not on Heaven but when I game bout after 20 mins My Computer Locks up & Buzz Sound like Crazy the Boost on this card is 1050 it sometimes goes to 1130 to 1150 if I move Power Target & Nothing Else no Core Or Memory!! Why Do I keep Crashing?? I cant Reach over 1200Mhz on these Bad boys?


----------



## Forceman

You sure the lockups aren't being caused by the CPU or something else? Normally (maybe not normally, but a lot of the time) you'll get driver or application crashes from a bad video overclock, not a full-on system crash.

Can you post a screen capture of the Afterburner monitoring graph under load?


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You sure the lockups aren't being caused by the CPU or something else? Normally (maybe not normally, but a lot of the time) you'll get driver or application crashes from a bad video overclock, not a full-on system crash.
> 
> Can you post a screen capture of the Afterburner monitoring graph under load?


No buddy cause I ran my Computer alone without a Graphic card was Using the Hd4000 on my CPU!!! Ran Bf3 on Low Settings with No Problems I overclocked my cpu to 4.8ghz it was Stable & My Ram to 1333 to 1800Mhz Stable........ it just when I overclock this Card my Computer goes Black Screen & Buzz Sound like Crazy gotta Force Restart cause cant get into Desktop or anything when Hit Ctrl Alt Del....
I run Default on Card & It does not do it anymore runs like Normal it just when I overclock this card :/


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You sure the lockups aren't being caused by the CPU or something else? Normally (maybe not normally, but a lot of the time) you'll get driver or application crashes from a bad video overclock, not a full-on system crash.
> 
> Can you post a screen capture of the Afterburner monitoring graph under load?


Here are some Results that not even Overclocking yet!

First Overclock Stock.png 1545k .png file


Results 1.png 1031k .png file


Raise Power Target & Boost kicks in 1150 core.png 807k .png file


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dugom*
> 
> Carreful, you can't change the voltage as you want, if we change it, it will be locked !
> 
> I set the voltage from 1150 mV to 1175 mV. (Boost voltage)
> I set the Boost limit from 1215 to 1398Mhz, this way you can OC with Precision X without limit.
> I set the TDP max from 225W (132%) to 250W (147%) to avoid Throttle.
> 
> NewGK104.zip 55k .zip file
> 
> 
> If you want more Voltage, just ask.


Imma dump a second bios in here for a 2nd card. If you could please, do the same with it as before? Would be much appreciated !









EVGA-GK104.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## lemonjuice

would increasing powertarget improve my overclock? im aiming for 13000 now im hitting 1241 and after that i got driver crashing


----------



## bittbull187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemonjuice*
> 
> would increasing powertarget improve my overclock? im aiming for 13000 now im hitting 1241 and after that i got driver crashing


Doubt it but i know nothing, 670 has two six pin right?


----------



## lemonjuice

yeah


----------



## bittbull187

You shouldnt have a power issue like mine only having one i have my power target set to 150% drivers always crash if ur oc is unstable at least when i was tinkering with my cards.


----------



## eternal7trance

Just got a new Sparkle Calibre 670 and I'm having some issues with overclocking.

Normally if I'm running Heaven 4.0 my power % sits at around 68%, if I try to raise the power target from the default 100% on afterburner or precision the power % drops down to 45%. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## lemonjuice

well its 100% stable 1241/3550 im running heaven 4.0 for hours without crash, just trying to pull something more from the card cuz of low temps. thanks anyways


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemonjuice*
> 
> would increasing powertarget improve my overclock? im aiming for 13000 now im hitting 1241 and after that i got driver crashing


No; you need more voltage, which is not possible.


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemonjuice*
> 
> well its 100% stable 1241/3550 im running heaven 4.0 for hours without crash, just trying to pull something more from the card cuz of low temps. thanks anyways


Heaven is not a good way to test OC stability- loop 3dmark06 Canyon Flight, 3dMark ( 13 ) Fire Strike, or play Far Cry 3 for hours


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Just got a new Sparkle Calibre 670 and I'm having some issues with overclocking.
> 
> Normally if I'm running Heaven 4.0 my power % sits at around 68%, if I try to raise the power target from the default 100% on afterburner or precision the power % drops down to 45%. What am I doing wrong?


Seeing more and more people with this problem.. my ASUS 670 sits at 40% full load. I have no idea to be honest. I've been told it's a software bug, but if you head onto GeForce forums many people are having issues with their Titan's and 670's showing the power percent capped at either 34%, 80%, etc.


----------



## General123

Mine also seems to be capped at 80% now that I think about it lol







but I still game fine at 1306. Must be part of some driver bs?


----------



## eternal7trance

I dunno but my OC seems to go down if I raise the power target.


----------



## NightHawk06

Anybody help me? here are my Results & this is Not even Overclocking Raise Power Target & Clock Core goes to 900+ Core when have it at 120% or 122% target Core Kicks in the 1100+ core that Normal?? How much Overclock do you think I can go cause I Crash at 30 & Over Core


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Anybody help me? here are my Results & this is Not even Overclocking Raise Power Target & Clock Core goes to 900+ Core when have it at 120% or 122% target Core Kicks in the 1100+ core that Normal?? How much Overclock do you think I can go cause I Crash at 30 & Over Core


your max boost clock is 1150mhz when you have your power target @ 122%. so +30 core clock you should be @ 1176mhz boost clock and thats not stable. u should definetly mod your bios! maybe u could at least get to 1202 - 1215mhz boost clock..


----------



## lemonjuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> Heaven is not a good way to test OC stability- loop 3dmark06 Canyon Flight, 3dMark ( 13 ) Fire Strike, or play Far Cry 3 for hours


ye played far cry 3 for 2h no crashes. thx guys im done with this thread, peace


----------



## HydrogenHuman

Can the 650ti Boost have it's voltage changed? I heard from another thread that because of its voltage controller it can't be monitored or changed.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemonjuice*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> Heaven is not a good way to test OC stability- loop 3dmark06 Canyon Flight, 3dMark ( 13 ) Fire Strike, or play Far Cry 3 for hours
> 
> 
> 
> ye played far cry 3 for 2h no crashes. thx guys im done with this thread, peace
Click to expand...

you'll be back...







my bad about the confusion yesterday..


----------



## lemonjuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> you'll be back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bad about the confusion yesterday..


no worries mate


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> your max boost clock is 1150mhz when you have your power target @ 122%. so +30 core clock you should be @ 1176mhz boost clock and thats not stable. u should definetly mod your bios! maybe u could at least get to 1202 - 1215mhz boost clock..


oh ya I would love to Reach 1200+mhz







How do I Mod my Bios?? Cause I tried some overclocks & When I hit 1189 It Crashes







& here are Results


----------



## Icarian

Been playing with an unlocked bios for two weeks, didn't get the result I was expecting to get.

My 670 does 1215/3758 with default bios, I unlocked the bios with KGB and default boost went from 1150 to 1267, so it was crashing with no overclock, decided to try -5 and settle for 1254 (+39 Core over default bios, which was what I was told to expect), still crashed, tried -15 for 1241... crashed again 4 days ago, and yesterday while playing Bioshock.

Decided to rollback to factory bios and the previous stable settings, played bioshock for two and half hours and didn't crash... I also had to lower memory overclock to +725 from +750 because I was getting artifacts with the modded bios.

So in the end I reverted back to the default bios and stuck with 1215/3758, I don't know If I did something wrong (most likely), but a 1-3ºC Increase is not worth half FPS in games, maybe it's worth it for e-peen in benchmark, but it's not practical.


----------



## FluffyNiggets

I flashed my GTX 670 FTW+ and now the card doesn't work. I've tried multiple BIOS and I've tried to restore the backup and nothing works. The card tries to install but always fails. Does anyone have a BIOS backup for my card that I could use? I've tried every single BIOS for the 670 FTW listed on this forum to no success. I just want my card to work again!


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FluffyNiggets*
> 
> I flashed my GTX 670 FTW+ and now the card doesn't work. I've tried multiple BIOS and I've tried to restore the backup and nothing works. The card tries to install but always fails. Does anyone have a BIOS backup for my card that I could use? I've tried every single BIOS for the 670 FTW listed on this forum to no success. I just want my card to work again!


and this is the reason that most of the consuming public does not flash an altered BIOS to their GPU's..
and ones mile myself will sit here and read for weeks until comfortable enough to do it.
like overclocking, learn first then do...

good-luck dude.


----------



## FluffyNiggets

Well it seemed easy enough to do but apparently not. My guess was the first BIOS I used was not really meant for my card.


----------



## FluffyNiggets

Sorry for double post, doing this from my phone.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FluffyNiggets*
> 
> Well it seemed easy enough to do but apparently not. My guess was the first BIOS I used was not really meant for my card.


I hope you work it out dude , that's a real bummer


----------



## FluffyNiggets

Is there a way to use somebody else's backup.rom for my card? I've searched online and can't anyone's .rom to try it.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FluffyNiggets*
> 
> Is there a way to use somebody else's backup.rom for my card? I've searched online and can't anyone's .rom to try it.


Well you need to find the bios version for your card first . It should be on the back of the card somewhere on a white sticker


----------



## Icarian

That's why one should mod their own Bios instead of flashing one from the web, more so if it's your first time and you're not 100% sure if it'll work with your card, less risk of bricking your card.

Didn't you back up your factory bios before flashing? A simple reflash should do the trick, if you didn't do a backup... well, at least now you know it should be the first thing to do before flashing another bios.

Like HOMECINEMA-PC said, look for the sticker and find your bios version, I'm sure someone will upload/have uploaded theirs in here somewhere.


----------



## FluffyNiggets

I did backup the bios but I'm guessing it didn't do it correctly since I couldn't get it to work. I will try to find the bios on the card but it might be impossible to find since I can't pull it out since its hooked to my loop. I'll post back after I look for it


----------



## FluffyNiggets

Alright I got it. BIOS Version: 80.04.5C.00.70


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> your max boost clock is 1150mhz when you have your power target @ 122%. so +30 core clock you should be @ 1176mhz boost clock and thats not stable. u should definetly mod your bios! maybe u could at least get to 1202 - 1215mhz boost clock..


I Ran BF3 for over 4hrs with No Problems at 122% +30 Core Getting 1176 & 0 memory :/ When I push the Memory everything starts to Throttle a little down clocks...
How do I mod my Bios I have never done anything like this Someone showed me this Link on how to do it but I'm confused on what to do & stuff!! I wanna Push it to
1200+ If Possible?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> I Ran BF3 for over 4hrs with No Problems at 122% +30 Core Getting 1176 & 0 memory :/ When I push the Memory everything starts to Throttle a little down clocks...
> How do I mod my Bios I have never done anything like this Someone showed me this Link on how to do it but I'm confused on what to do & stuff!! I wanna Push it to
> 1200+ If Possible?


well your in the right thread just need to go to page 1 http://www.overclock.net/t/1289489/gtx-600-series-unlocked-voltage-bios-downloads-and-tools
Quote:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2133/NVFlash_5.118_for_Windows.html
> Download that and extract it into a folder, in that folder also make sure you have your modded bios, for reference I will be calling it "X.rom" you can rename it to that to keep this more simple..
> 
> Shift+ Right click in the folder and click "open command window in here" then type the following commands in order.
> 
> Nvflash --protectoff
> 
> Nvflash -4 -5 -6 X.rom
> 
> That should be all it should go as planned and reboot and you should be modded.


----------



## FluffyNiggets

I'd be very cautions about flashing your card since I just bricked mine last night following this guide. Just think if its worth destroying your card to get that little bit extra performance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> I Ran BF3 for over 4hrs with No Problems at 122% +30 Core Getting 1176 & 0 memory :/ When I push the Memory everything starts to Throttle a little down clocks...
> How do I mod my Bios I have never done anything like this Someone showed me this Link on how to do it but I'm confused on what to do & stuff!! I wanna Push it to
> 1200+ If Possible?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FluffyNiggets*
> 
> I'd be very cautions about flashing your card since I just bricked mine last night following this guide. Just think if its worth destroying your card to get that little bit extra performance.


did you flash the stock bios back on your card?


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well your in the right thread just need to go to page 1 http://www.overclock.net/t/1289489/gtx-600-series-unlocked-voltage-bios-downloads-and-tools


Ya that what i'm saying i'm confused I was doing most of what it Said & was getting Errors idk if I was reading the Right one or what I'm just confused on all of it lol which one do I need & what do I have to do cause I cant Save Bios on GPU-Z reading errors & stuff


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FluffyNiggets*
> 
> I'd be very cautions about flashing your card since I just bricked mine last night following this guide. Just think if its worth destroying your card to get that little bit extra performance.


If you bricked your card *You* obviously did something wrong. Hundreds have flashed with no issues. If you don't understand what you're doing *DONT* do it


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FluffyNiggets*
> 
> I'd be very cautions about flashing your card since I just bricked mine last night following this guide. Just think if its worth destroying your card to get that little bit extra performance.


Ouch that is Horrible Bud did you Save your Bios you had before on it?? You can Flash back to Old Bios if you have it idk Never had Update Bios on Graphic card before lol..... & I really dont wanna break my card cause paying $450 bucks for it but I do want Really good More FPS lol & Really like to Push this card pass 1200+ core would be Nice


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> If you bricked your card *You* obviously did something wrong. Hundreds have flashed with no issues. If you don't understand what you're doing *DONT* do it


Correct. It's very very easy to flash. I'm guessing he did not spend time to read so lesson learned, hopefully.


----------



## lilchronic

the easy way is Flash guide with dof

*edit* oops that didnt work


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> the easy wayi s Flash guide with dof
> 
> *edit* oops that didnt work


ok thanks now When Reading this I'm confused when after I extract folder into another folder & it says..... in that folder also make sure you have your modded bios, for reference I will be calling it "X.rom" you can rename it to that to keep this more simple... ??? What is this Talking bout i'm confused lol srry & On GPU-Z I can't Save My Bios I have on my Card Now so if anything Goes Wrong I can Flash it Back!!


----------



## NightHawk06

Ya I have Tried doing the DOS & was Getting Errors when trying to Save Bios & Flash Bios idk what going idk why I cant save my bios on GPU-Z? When Doing this what will Happen VOltage will always be at 1.175v or w/e the Max Voltage is or what??


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> the easy way is Flash guide with dof
> 
> *edit* oops that didnt work


I made a even easier way.. enjoy

Flash tool.zip 320k .zip file

EDIT: for those who just downloaded this please redownload as I changed something


----------



## FluffyNiggets

I followed the instructions perfectly so how did I do something wrong? Place files on a flash drive, boot to flash drive, enter the dos commands to create a backup.rom and then flash using the rom you want to use. I did that and rebooted and lost all picture for everything connected to the card. Booted back into flash drive and flashed it using my backup.rom and still no picture. Everything said it flashed correctly so I'm baffled as to how I did something wrong.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FluffyNiggets*
> 
> I followed the instructions perfectly so how did I do something wrong? Place files on a flash drive, boot to flash drive, enter the dos commands to create a backup.rom and then flash using the rom you want to use. I did that and rebooted and lost all picture for everything connected to the card. Booted back into flash drive and flashed it using my backup.rom and still no picture. Everything said it flashed correctly so I'm baffled as to how I did something wrong.


Try the tool I just posted above.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Ya that what i'm saying i'm confused I was doing most of what it Said & was getting Errors idk if I was reading the Right one or what I'm just confused on all of it lol which one do I need & what do I have to do cause I cant Save Bios on GPU-Z reading errors & stuff


well u need to save your bios first , then u will need to use winrar to zip the bios so u can upload it here, and im pretty sure general can mod it for you, then once its modded u will need to download it and extract to a folder with your saved bios if u want.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I made a even easier way.. enjoy
> 
> Flash tool.zip 320k .zip file


Should I do this?? or this for someone else? I'm Confused when it says make sure your modified .rom is named
"X.rom" and in the same folder as the other files provided. & I also cant Backup my Bios on any Program :/


----------



## FluffyNiggets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Try the tool I just posted above.


I need to use some bodies backup.rom for my card to get it working first. Right now the card won't install no matter what bios I use and my backup.rom doesn't work


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well u need to save your bios first , then u will need to use winrar to zip the bios so u can upload it here, and im pretty sure general can mod it for you, then once its modded u will need to download it and extract to a folder with your saved bios if u want.


oh ya ight but How do I save my Bios I have on it right now on card? thanks for Helping


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I made a even easier way.. enjoy
> 
> Flash tool.zip 320k .zip file
> 
> EDIT: for those who just downloaded this please redownload as I changed something


do u just put the modded bios in that folder and run it?
*edit* nvm didnt see read me
cool thats really easy


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> ok thanks now When Reading this I'm confused when after I extract folder into another folder & it says..... in that folder also make sure you have your modded bios, for reference I will be calling it "X.rom" you can rename it to that to keep this more simple... ??? What is this Talking bout i'm confused lol srry & On GPU-Z I can't Save My Bios I have on my Card Now so if anything Goes Wrong I can Flash it Back!!


It is for anyone, and try this to back up..

Backup tool.zip 320k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Ya I have Tried doing the DOS & was Getting Errors when trying to Save Bios & Flash Bios idk what going idk why I cant save my bios on GPU-Z? When Doing this what will Happen VOltage will always be at 1.175v or w/e the Max Voltage is or what??


What card do you have?


----------



## FluffyNiggets

Can somebody please upload the backup. Rom for BIOS: 80.04.5C.00.70 for GTX 670 FTW+


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> It is for anyone, and try this to back up..
> 
> Backup tool.zip 320k .zip file
> 
> What card do you have?


oh ya ok that guy told me to save my Bios but GPU-Z wont let me Save it :/ & here is my Graphic card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130785


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> do u just put the modded bios in that folder and run it?
> *edit* nvm didnt see read me
> cool thats really easy


Glad you like it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FluffyNiggets*
> 
> Can somebody please upload the backup. Rom for BIOS: 80.04.5C.00.70 for GTX 670 FTW+


It is a 4GB card correct?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> oh ya ok that guy told me to save my Bios but GPU-Z wont let me Save it :/ & here is my Graphic card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130785


Use the tool it will work fine


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> oh ya ok that guy told me to save my Bios but GPU-Z wont let me Save it :/ & here is my Graphic card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130785


yea general is the man!







he helped me, i was pretty darn noobish also. lol
and i still am.... sometimes


----------



## FluffyNiggets

Yes it's the 4GB model


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FluffyNiggets*
> 
> Yes it's the 4GB model


Great!

2673_80.04.4B.zip 3852k .zip file

Just run "update.exe" and if it asks you a question put "y"


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> *
> *
> Glad you like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a 4GB card correct?
> Use the tool it will work fine


So I download the Backup Tool.zip & Extract it & hit Run.bat??


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> So I download the Backup Tool.zip & Extract it & hit Run.bat??


Correct.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yea general is the man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he helped me, i was pretty darn noobish also. lol
> and i still am.... sometimes


Lmao ya like him helping me out & you guys love this site so far







hopefully I can save my Bios Cause I cant right now on GPu-z so idk what else to do?


----------



## FluffyNiggets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Great!
> 
> 2673_80.04.4B.zip 3852k .zip file
> 
> Just run "update.exe" and if it asks you a question put "y"


Awesome thank you. So I just run the .exe from the file? Can I do it while running on integrated graphics with the card plugged in? I can't do it while connected to the card since I don't have a picture


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Correct.


what will this do?? Unlock voltage & all that stuff??


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FluffyNiggets*
> 
> Awesome thank you. So I just run the .exe from the file? Can I do it while running on integrated graphics with the card plugged in? I can't do it while connected to the card since I don't have a picture


You should be able to. I was able to when I could not boot off of my 670.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> what will this do?? Unlock voltage & all that stuff??


Well you need to backup first, we will get to all of that soon enough


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Lmao ya like him helping me out & you guys love this site so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully I can save my Bios Cause I cant right now on GPu-z so idk what else to do?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by General123
> 
> It is for anyone, and try this to back up..
> Backup tool.zip 320k .zip file
> What card do you have?


 Backup tool.zip 320k .zip file


----------



## FluffyNiggets

I ran the .exe and it beeped twice and went away. Does that mean it worked?


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> You should be able to. I was able to when I could not boot off of my 670.
> Well you need to backup first, we will get to all of that soon enough


lol ight well I Extract folder & hit Run.bat & Cmd came up with 2 Box & it shows Nvidia Firmware Update Utility backup tool but its not doing anything just showing the _ line flashing off & on


----------



## FluffyNiggets

I uninstalled the card and restarted after running the .exe and when it tried to install the card it says it failed. Is the card toast or is there anything else I can do?


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> You should be able to. I was able to when I could not boot off of my 670.
> Well you need to backup first, we will get to all of that soon enough


Ight so I restarted my Computer & ran the Program again & It was Testing then went away went back to the Folder & I see this File called
X.ROM ?? is this what I need or Do I need to Restart since it worked this time?


----------



## sack_patrol

Hi, I've got a gigabyte gtx 680 windforce (GV-N680OC-2GD) and I want to get some more overclocking headroom by increasing the voltage. I made a modded bios file by looking at how other people's bios get moddified. Can someone tell me if I did it right and if not what I did wrong. I want to understand how to it works.

Here's my standard BIOS:

standard.zip 122k .zip file

And here's the modded one:

modded.zip 122k .zip file


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Ight so I restarted my Computer & ran the Program again & It was Testing then went away went back to the Folder & I see this File called
> X.ROM ?? is this what I need or Do I need to Restart since it worked this time?


yup thats it . now zip it and post it


----------



## malmental

if this works for you guys then make sure you +rep the hell outta 'Gen123'...


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yup thats it . now zip it and post it


Ok here it is if it Worked??

x.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## FluffyNiggets

So what are my options now that the .exe file you gave me didn't work? Can I get just the backup.rom and see if I can get it to work booting to the flash drive and running the .rom file?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Ok here it is if it Worked??
> 
> x.zip 57k .zip file


 nighthawkmod.zip 57k .zip file

boost clock 1254mhz. power target 150%


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> nighthawkmod.zip 57k .zip file
> 
> boost clock 1254mhz. power target 150%


WoW Really lol? if So that Awesome







so how do I do this now I just download it & thanks for making my Mod for me


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Ok here it is if it Worked??
> 
> x.zip 57k .zip file


 NightHawk06.zip 57k .zip file

1202 core 150% power target 1.21v Just use the flash tool now








EDIT: lilchronic or mine will work fine









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FluffyNiggets*
> 
> So what are my options now that the .exe file you gave me didn't work? Can I get just the backup.rom and see if I can get it to work booting to the flash drive and running the .rom file?


Then just RMA it, tell them it failed randomly.


----------



## lilchronic

here i lowerd boost clock to 1215mhz since 1254 my not be stable for u but u can still try with this bios









nighthawkmod.zip 57k .zip file

*edit* sorry u can just use generals


----------



## FluffyNiggets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> NightHawk06.zip 57k .zip file
> 
> 1202 core 150% power target 1.21v Just use the flash tool now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: lilchronic or mine will work fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then just RMA it, tell them it failed randomly.


So the card is dead? I get "Code 43 error" which would mean the card is dead correct? Makes me wonder if it was the flash that killed or if the card was already on its way to the grave.

Is it possible to use a backup.rom to get it to work? I have no idea if the file you have me even worked. I was supposed to run it from the desktop correct?


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> here i lowerd boost clock to 1215mhz since 1254 my not be stable for u but u can still try with this bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nighthawkmod.zip 57k .zip file
> 
> *edit* sorry u can just use generals


oh ya so use General 1202mhz or yours 1215? I like the 1215 haha & How do I do this again Run what & open this File I dl & run it?


----------



## lilchronic

i used this to mod the bios. its pretty cool i just got it
http://uploaded.net/file/5vuhxe60


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> oh ya so use General 1202mhz or yours 1215? I like the 1215 haha & How do I do this again Run what & open this File I dl & run it?


you can always oc it manually! or mod your own http://uploaded.net/file/5vuhxe60


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> you can always oc it manually! or mod your own http://uploaded.net/file/5vuhxe60


oh ya so After I do this it will be voltage of 1.21v & will be up in the 1200+ core?? & How Do I flash this Mod File you gave me? what am I suppose to do now confused lol noob here


----------



## bpmcleod

Fluffy, here is my factory bios for my evga 4gb ftw model. GL if it works.

EVGA-GK104.zip 56k .zip file


It is the same version as yours.


----------



## lilchronic

ok so put that x.rom that we modded for u into the flash tool folder and run it. then when its done restart


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ok so put that x.rom that we modded for u into the flash tool folder and run it. then when its done restart


ok so those Mod zip files you guys made for me put it in the backup tool folder & Run.bat?? Or is there another Flash tool suppose to use? Which one should I try the 1215 core or 1202 core??


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> ok so those Mod zip files you guys made for me put it in the backup tool folder & Run.bat?? Or is there another Flash tool suppose to use? Which one should I try the 1215 core or 1202 core??


No in the flash tool one.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> No in the flash tool one.


lol so this Flash tool??

Flash tool.zip 320k .zip file


----------



## NightHawk06

If so Do I Extract Folder & Put the X.Rom inside Folder & hit what Run.bat?


----------



## FluffyNiggets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yofghi*
> 
> Fluffy, here is my factory bios for my evga 4gb ftw model. GL if it works.
> 
> EVGA-GK104.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> It is the same version as yours.


Thank you so much. Hopefully I can get it to work!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> If so Do I Extract Folder & Put the X.Rom inside Folder & hit what Run.bat?


yea then restart when its done and you should be good to go


----------



## FluffyNiggets

I tried using the file and that's what it told me? Do I need to do it a different way? I'll leave it on the dos screen till I hear back


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yea then restart when its done and you should be good to go


Well I Exstract Folders & put the X.rom into Tool Folder & open up tool folder & ran the Ran file & CMD Came up Twice then it went away didnt say Restart or anything!!
I restart & now what did it work lol?? Precision showing it didnt work or do I have to test? or should the Settings already be set?


----------



## NightHawk06

I don't think I did it right idk lol I put X.Rom that Overclock yall made for me that Mod File & Put it into Flash Tool Folder after I Extract it from RAR.... & Ran the Run Windows Batch File what i'm suppose to do right?


----------



## lilchronic

extract flash tool to desktop
then extract modded bios in to flash tool folder.it should look like this


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> extract flash tool to desktop
> then extract modded bios in to flash tool folder.it should look like this


ight that what I did & Now hit Run?? & let it do its thing will it tell me to Restart after it Updates?? before didnt say Nothing Box just went Away!!


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FluffyNiggets*
> 
> 
> 
> I tried using the file and that's what it told me? Do I need to do it a different way? I'll leave it on the dos screen till I hear back


No,

Nvflash --protectoff

THEN

Nvflash -4 -5 -6 X.rom

No need to the listing.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Well I Exstract Folders & put the X.rom into Tool Folder & open up tool folder & ran the Ran file & CMD Came up Twice then it went away didnt say Restart or anything!!
> I restart & now what did it work lol?? Precision showing it didnt work or do I have to test? or should the Settings already be set?


did u restart and if u did what is you max power target if you move it all the way up in percision x


----------



## FluffyNiggets

Thanks let me try that


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> No,
> 
> Nvflash --protectoff
> 
> THEN
> 
> Nvflash -4 -5 -6 X.rom
> 
> No need to the listing.


no need for that any more with flash tool


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> did u restart and if u did what is you max power target if you move it all the way up in percision x


Still shows Stock 122% & I havent did Benchmark or anything yet it should already been setup right??


----------



## FluffyNiggets

No go. Let me try a different bios


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Still shows Stock 122% & I havent did Benchmark or anything yet it should already been setup right??


take the bios general posted extract it and try again. maybe extract bios to where you have your back up bios saved at. then move it to the flash tool folder from there.


----------



## lilchronic

this is the bios general modded for you nighthawk try this 1

NightHawk06.zip 57k .zip file

this is how i have it set up


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> take the bios general posted extract it and try again. maybe extract bios to where you have your back up bios saved at. then move it to the flash tool folder from there.


oh ya hmm well this is what I did kk I used BACKUP TOOL & ran that program & got my .ROM at First then you guys took that & gave me New Zip Files RAR & I dl the 1215mhz core one Zip File & I Extract the Flash tool to desktop & That Zip file you gave me I dl Extract that to desktop Flash tool Folder & open up Flash tool & Ran the Run Windows Patch File & CMD Box came up 2 times & clicked yes & yes then box went away.... sitting here for over 3 mins still didnt show me nothing so I restarted & showing Results on Precison Power target still 122%


----------



## FluffyNiggets

I tried a different bios and now when I start the computer it says its a standard VGA adapter. I rebooted using the PCI-e as the primary display adapter and my screen is all distorted with green lines and massive icons. What now?


----------



## NightHawk06

I deleted back up tool after I got the .ROM but I cut that & put it in my Download folder so i have it saved that when first start out then you guys made me a MOD FILE


----------



## FluffyNiggets

I tried a different bios and now when I start the computer it says its a standard VGA adapter. I rebooted using the PCI-e as the primary display adapter and my screen is all distorted with green lines and massive icons. What now?


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FluffyNiggets*
> 
> 
> 
> No go. Let me try a different bios


Odd.. I had the same problem but I did what General said to do and worked.

Are you booting off a USB?


----------



## FluffyNiggets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Odd.. I had the same problem but I did what General said to do and worked.
> 
> Are you booting off a USB?


Yes I am


----------



## lilchronic

he updated the flash tool use this one and delete the old 1

Flash tool.zip 320k .zip file


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FluffyNiggets*
> 
> I tried a different bios and now when I start the computer it says its a standard VGA adapter. I rebooted using the PCI-e as the primary display adapter and my screen is all distorted with green lines and massive icons. What now?


drivers..


----------



## FluffyNiggets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> drivers..


I just installed the drivers and now I'm back to no picture. I really don't understand what's the issue


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FluffyNiggets*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> drivers..
> 
> 
> 
> I just installed the drivers and now I'm back to no picture. I really don't understand what's the issue
Click to expand...

you have the downloaded GeForce drivers 314.22 and tried installing those.?


----------



## FluffyNiggets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> you have the downloaded GeForce drivers 314.22 and tried installing those.?


I believe those were the drivers I used


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FluffyNiggets*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> you have the downloaded GeForce drivers 314.22 and tried installing those.?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe those were the drivers I used
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FluffyNiggets*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> you have the downloaded GeForce drivers 314.22 and tried installing those.?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe those were the drivers I used
Click to expand...

re-seat your card and try it again.


----------



## FluffyNiggets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> re-seat your card and try it again.


Are you talking about pulling it from the motherboard? So should I reflash it again and then pull it from the motherboard, boot then restart with it connected?


----------



## malmental

did the last flash apply successfully or not, not talking about your card working, did your last attempted flash go correctly.?
if so because you said you booted and got the big icons..
then re-seat your card then boot.

tell me what happens.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> this is the bios general modded for you nighthawk try this 1
> 
> NightHawk06.zip 57k .zip file
> 
> this is how i have it set up


Alright so I just Updated that new stuff you showed Me & General123 OMG it Worked lol Thank you General123 & LilChRonic







my Power target now hits 150% & Voltage is 1.21mv
so i'm quessing it worked right? If so when Overclocking what so Should I do change the Adjust Voltage to the Max? & power Target to Max 150%?? Will I have Enough Power I have a Corsair Tx850watt PSU with

Cpu i5 3570k oc 4.2ghz mobo G1 Sniper 3 Ram ddr3 1333 Oc to 1800mhz 3 hard drivers water cooler Corsair h100i Gtx 670 Superrclocked 4gb ??


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hey general123 ,
Can a reference 660ti handle a 200% power limit and core voltage of 1.232 mod on the bios ? thanx


----------



## FluffyNiggets

It said it worked correctly. Let me try reseating it and see if it works


----------



## ThisMaySting

I was able to re-mod my card using the online (easy) mod tool and got my card back where I like it. Kudos to the General for posting that link in there! My Power Target is now maxed at 200%, voltage at 1.212v, fan at 100% (screaming demon







), and I kept everything about the clock at 0, nice and stock, I can overclock on my own in Precision X and I like it just the way it is. With upped voltage I should be able to unload this thing now. I don't know what it was that was rendering artifacts all over my screen on the desktop, but whatever, I adjusted, adapted, and overcame.

Fluffy, try this site, I did when I needed my stock BIOS and my card was working 100% after I flashed it with the BIOS found here. MAKE SURE WHEN YOU GO TO THIS SITE you USE the DROP DOWN BOXES and find YOUR MATCHED MODEL CARD!!!!!!

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?page=1&architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=EVGA&model=GTX+670&interface=&memSize=0


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Alright so I just Updated that new stuff you showed Me & General123 OMG it Worked lol Thank you General123 & LilChRonic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Power target now hits 150% & Voltage is 1.21mv
> so i'm quessing it worked right? If so when Overclocking what so Should I do change the Adjust Voltage to the Max? & power Target to Max 150%?? Will I have Enough Power I have a Corsair Tx850watt PSU with
> 
> Cpu i5 3570k oc 4.2ghz mobo G1 Sniper 3 Ram ddr3 1333 Oc to 1800mhz 3 hard drivers water cooler Corsair h100i Gtx 670 Superrclocked 4gb ??


No need to raise the voltage manually it will do it dynamically. But yes raise the power target

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey general123 ,
> Can a reference 660ti handle a 200% power limit and core voltage of 1.232 mod on the bios ? thanx


It can, but it is not need because it is impossible for the card to draw that much and the voltage can only go up to 1.21v.


----------



## FluffyNiggets

I reseated the card and its still jumbled with big icons


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FluffyNiggets*
> 
> I reseated the card and its still jumbled with big icons


boot into safe mode and install drivers


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Alright so I just Updated that new stuff you showed Me & General123 OMG it Worked lol Thank you General123 & LilChRonic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Power target now hits 150% & Voltage is 1.21mv
> so i'm quessing it worked right? If so when Overclocking what so Should I do change the Adjust Voltage to the Max? & power Target to Max 150%?? Will I have Enough Power I have a Corsair Tx850watt PSU with
> 
> Cpu i5 3570k oc 4.2ghz mobo G1 Sniper 3 Ram ddr3 1333 Oc to 1800mhz 3 hard drivers water cooler Corsair h100i Gtx 670 Superrclocked 4gb ??


GREAT im glad it is working and you dont need to raise voltage just power target and maybe if you can oc core clock a lil more, and you should be able to get atleast +200 on mem


----------



## FluffyNiggets

Now I have code 12 message for the card ( this device cannot find enough free resources that it can use)

So I'm not entirely sure what that means. Should I reinstall the drivers in safe mode?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FluffyNiggets*
> 
> Now I have code 12 message for the card ( this device cannot find enough free resources that it can use)
> 
> So I'm not entirely sure what that means. Should I reinstall the drivers in safe mode?


reformat windows..
I know you might not want to hear that but before I say the card is dead, I'd have to try..
sorry.


----------



## FluffyNiggets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> reformat windows..
> I know you might not want to hear that but before I say the card is dead, I'd have to try..
> sorry.


Crap I can't do that.

Right now I have a distorted picture. Not sure how I go about getting it to show up normally. Should I flash the card again or just give up and get another card? This is starting to become a real time waster since I'm at the same place I started.


----------



## malmental

RMA the card for another....
next time do not flash it.


----------



## FluffyNiggets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> RMA the card for another....
> next time do not flash it.


Yeah I'm not flashing it again. More trouble then it's worth. Thanks for trying to help!


----------



## NightHawk06

Well Here is my Overclock so Far Excited went from 1176Mhz to 1228Mhz Can't get Stable Past that!!


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FluffyNiggets*
> 
> Yeah I'm not flashing it again. More trouble then it's worth. Thanks for trying to help!


Honestly I have NO clue how someone could mess up the flashing if they follow it properly.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> 
> 
> Well Here is my Overclock so Far Excited went from 1176Mhz to 1228Mhz Can't get Stable Past that!!


nice job bro looks good








check my score out


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Honestly I have NO clue how someone could mess up the flashing if they follow it properly.


this is the first ive ever heard of someone briking there card but i really hope he can get it figured out and working properly


----------



## bpmcleod

I posted a bios earlier that may have gotten lost in the mix up xD. Anyone able to help me by modding the bios? Looking to up the voltage of it to 1.2 for a little more headroom for OCIng it.

EVGA-GK104.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## bpmcleod

Also, most likely a slightly dumb question lol, but when using nvflash, which card is GPU0 and which is 1? Im assuming the card in the first pci e slot is 0 and the 2nd is 1 but i am asking to make sure.

Edit: Sorry for the double post -.-


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> 
> 
> Well Here is my Overclock so Far Excited went from 1176Mhz to 1228Mhz Can't get Stable Past that!!


here is my single card run for unigine vally


----------



## ZeVo

General, is there any chance of you making a custom BIOS that can fix this annoying TDP bug? I am capped at 40% for some reason and while I don't think it affects stability, it sure is annoying. I have an ASUS 670 DC2 2GB.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yofghi*
> 
> I posted a bios earlier that may have gotten lost in the mix up xD. Anyone able to help me by modding the bios? Looking to up the voltage of it to 1.2 for a little more headroom for OCIng it.
> 
> EVGA-GK104.zip 56k .zip file


 yofghi.zip 57k .zip file

1202 stock core 150% 1.2v..


----------



## bpmcleod

Will I have to do my two cards seperately? When using nvflash currently, wether I select card 0 or 1, it keeps selecting the first card in my sli setup. Or atleast, when getting to the confirm state, its telling me that the bios version is to my EVGA card even though I selected my Zotac card.

Edit: Thanks for the new BIOS for the EVGA card! about to go flash it!


----------



## FluffyNiggets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> this is the first ive ever heard of someone briking there card but i really hope he can get it figured out and working properly


Honestly I don't know either. I think I flashed it the first time with the wrong bios and from there it just went downhill. The bios I used said it was for the 670 FTW and it said it flashed correctly but it didn't. I'm gonna try the link with all the bios archive in a little bit and see if that will fix it.

I honestly have a feeling it has something to do with modding the drivers for the YAMAKASI Catleap 2b to get it working at 120hz. That's the only other thing I can think of that might of affected the flash.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> nice job bro looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check my score out


That a Awesome Score Man







I got a Question I used to have a 1920x1080p & on these Cards I used to get over 150 Max Fps & Now I'm using 1600x900 & Max fps is only 122fps Weird when I did this Unlock Voltage thing did it take away FPS or something?? Cause Getting Alot less Results then Stock fps was!! Maybe I'm Wrong idk see these scores here & like hmmm


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> here is my single card run for unigine vally


That a Nice Score







I only had Max of 1700+ score on my 1600X900 Monitor idk why yours is 1920x1080 correct idk if something not right on my FPS on this Card?? I know if you have alot Less Monitor the more FPS you get idk why my score is Smaller then that score you have on my 1600x900 Monitor?


----------



## lilchronic

hmm idk u could flash your stock bios back and see if u get a better score


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey general123 ,
> Can a reference 660ti handle a 200% power limit and core voltage of 1.232 mod on the bios ? thanx
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> It can, but it is not need because it is impossible for the card to draw that much and the voltage can only go up to 1.21v.
Click to expand...

Yep correct about that one







remooded bios to 1254mhz from 1202mhz....no luck couldn't get stable till [email protected] (valley stable) which is what i had before . Back to 1202mhz .Which I run at -30 . There is nothing wrong with 200mhz + over stock so I call it a win


----------



## sack_patrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sack_patrol*
> 
> Hi, I've got a gigabyte gtx 680 windforce (GV-N680OC-2GD) and I want to get some more overclocking headroom by increasing the voltage. I made a modded bios file by looking at how other people's bios get moddified. Can someone tell me if I did it right and if not what I did wrong. I want to understand how to it works.
> 
> Here's my standard BIOS:
> 
> standard.zip 122k .zip file
> 
> And here's the modded one:
> 
> modded.zip 122k .zip file


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> hmm idk u could flash your stock bios back and see if u get a better score


ya that would be that Zip mod file I send at first right that my first bios? & what you guys did for me that the 2nd bios correct? Does this sound right on Heaven

FPS 64.3

SCORE 1621

MIN FPS 29.0

Max FPS 122.8

Render:
Direct3D11
Mode:
1600x900 8xAA fullscreen
Preset
Custom
Quality
Ultra
Tessellation: Disabled


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> That a Nice Score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only had Max of 1700+ score on my 1600X900 Monitor idk why yours is 1920x1080 correct idk if something not right on my FPS on this Card?? I know if you have alot Less Monitor the more FPS you get idk why my score is Smaller then that score you have on my 1600x900 Monitor?


He was using UV 1.0. The scoring system is different from 1.0 to 4.0. Expect lower scores on 4.0 its normal. Unless you are using 1.0 and got that score? Your SS shows you using 4.0


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yofghi*
> 
> He was using UV 1.0. The scoring system is different from 1.0 to 4.0. Expect lower scores on 4.0 its normal. Unless you are using 1.0 and got that score? Your SS shows you using 4.0


oh ya that why I have a lower Score cause his heaven is Old Verison & I have the Latest version 4.0.0 of Heaven & was getting Max of 122fps


----------



## lilchronic

i ran the unigine VALLY benchmark


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i ran the unigine VALLY benchmark


Oh I see hmm Ya idk it wouldnt cause a lose of FPS when doing stuff like this would it??


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Oh I see hmm Ya idk it wouldnt cause a lose of FPS when doing stuff like this would it??


no it should be a gain unless your card throttles with modded bios like 1 of my cards does so i dont have it modded, my second card is modded though and dosent throttle at all
if u look here u can see my first card is only @ 1.165 v while my second card is @1.212v .

also if you card dosent stay @ your max boost clock threw out a gpu intesive app like unigine then that would be considerded thottling. and i couldent stand it with my first card. it drove me crazy


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> no it should be a gain unless your card throttles with modded bios like 1 of my cards does so i dont have it modded, my second card is modded though and dosent throttle at all
> if u look here u can see my first card is only @ 1.165 v while my second card is @1.212v .
> 
> also if you card dosent stay @ your max boost clock threw out a gpu intesive app like unigine then that would be considerded thottling. and i couldent stand it with my first card. it drove me crazy


oh no ****t hmm well when I overclocked my Card it Stays at that Core Offset doesnt Throttle or anything!! & I think that the FPS might be right but idk tough I have been testing it with 1200X700 lately when I been benchmark was gettin Max of 270Fps & Score of 3500.... So if I wanna Switch back to Stock Bios it would be that Zip File I uploaded Today before I mod my card?? just do everything like I did & Restart over?


----------



## NightHawk06

Dang you Pushing 1300+mhz on a Gtx 670 Superclocked 4gb??? if so WOW lol


----------



## lilchronic

im pretty sure u dont need to do that it sounds like your card is running good, . but if you do want to flash your bios back its the first one that you posted here for us to mod
this is you original bios save it somewhere unless u have it already









x .zip 57k .zip file


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Dang you Pushing 1300+mhz on a Gtx 670 Superclocked 4gb??? if so WOW lol


its the 670 FTW 2gb







its on a 680 pcb


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> its the 670 FTW 2gb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its on a 680 pcb


Ight bud thanks for Helping me out both you Guys Rock







lol


----------



## kevindd992002

If I can use "nvflash x.rom" instead of "nvflash -4 -5 -6 x.rom" in my card, then it's better to stick with the former, right? I reckon that -4 -5 -6 are overrides that can increase the chance of bricking cards. -4 actually allows cross-flashing between different manufacturers meaning if you use an incompatible vBIOS then you'll brick the card. IIRC, without using those switches the nvflash program won't allow you to brick your card if you use an incompatible vBIOS.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> If I can use "nvflash x.rom" instead of "nvflash -4 -5 -6 x.rom" in my card, then it's better to stick with the former, right? I reckon that -4 -5 -6 are overrides that can increase the chance of bricking cards. -4 actually allows cross-flashing between different manufacturers meaning if you use an incompatible vBIOS then you'll brick the card. IIRC, without using those switches the nvflash program won't allow you to brick your card if you use an incompatible vBIOS.


check this out general posred it earlyer today its automated all u have to do is put the modded bios in this folder. well yo u put it it flash tool once u extract it

Flash tool.zip 320k .zip file


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> check this out general posred it earlyer today its automated all u have to do is put the modded bios in this folder. well yo u put it it flash tool once u extract it
> 
> Flash tool.zip 320k .zip file


No need







Thanks anyway, no pun intended. I prefer doing the flashing on my own. The flash tool that general posted just contains a batch file that has three commands. The second command has the -4 -5 -6 override switches which is what I was asking about on my post.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> No need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks anyway, no pun intended. I prefer doing the flashing on my own. The flash tool that general posted just contains a batch file that has three commands. The second command has the -4 -5 -6 override switches which is what I was asking about on my post.


oh ok i understand what u were sayin


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FluffyNiggets*
> 
> Alright I got it. BIOS Version: 80.04.5C.00.70


Techpowerup has a BIOS database, you should be able to find it over there


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> oh ok i understand what u were sayin


I have to ask when I was Gaming on Bf3 My Computer Fully goes Black screen & Buzz Sound like Really Crazy Couple times last time I had to Force Restart cause couldnt get into Desktop when it happen dont know what happen & Now it did it again & This time I got n desktop & Close out Game & it said Driver Crash Kernel Something that mean my Overclock not stable?? I ran heaven at 150% target & +20 offset Core & it was Stable for over 30 Mins no Problems!! how long am I suppose to Test when Overclocking Gpu?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> I have to ask when I was Gaming on Bf3 My Computer Fully goes Black screen & Buzz Sound like Really Crazy Couple times last time I had to Force Restart cause couldnt get into Desktop when it happen dont know what happen & Now it did it again & This time I got n desktop & Close out Game & it said Driver Crash Kernel Something that mean my Overclock not stable?? I ran heaven at 150% target & +20 offset Core & it was Stable for over 30 Mins no Problems!! how long am I suppose to Test when Overclocking Gpu?


Your video driver crashed drop your offset 13mhz and try again on BF3 . I find some times my overclock doesn't always suit the application


----------



## FluffyNiggets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Techpowerup has a BIOS database, you should be able to find it over there


I tried all of them and couldn't get it to work. I have a new card coming on Tuesday so I'll just switch it out


----------



## Gomi

@ General123

Thanks for the updated BIOS mod (You re-modded the one that was stuck on 1110 CORE) - Everything is now purring like a kitten and cards are at 135X - Gotta love ARMA 3 maxed out with 90+ FPS


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Your video driver crashed drop your offset 13mhz and try again on BF3 . I find some times my overclock doesn't always suit the application


Ya I lower it back to 15 drop it to 13 offset core & at 315am till 430 am My System Fully Crashed & Buzz Sound Like Crazy :/ it has done this before when I mod the Card & I just had to RMA My Other Card cause was having Problems Driver Crashes when not Overclocked!! I'm not Stable anywhere 10+ & Up


----------



## Icarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icarian*
> 
> Been playing with an unlocked bios for two weeks, didn't get the result I was expecting to get.
> 
> My 670 does 1215/3758 with default bios, I unlocked the bios with KGB and default boost went from 1150 to 1267, so it was crashing with no overclock, tried -5 and settled for 1254 (+39 Core over default bios, which was what I was told to expect), still crashed, tried -15 for 1241... crashed again 4 days ago, and yesterday while playing Bioshock.
> 
> Decided to rollback to factory bios and the previous stable settings, played bioshock for two and half hours and didn't crash... I also had to lower memory overclock to +725 from +750 because I was getting artifacts with the modded bios.


Can someone tell me if that's possible? The most logical thing to think would be that my previous overclock (1215 core) was not stable and that's why it crashes with a higher overclock when modding the bios to get 1.212v, but I've been playing with that overclock for 7 months without crashing , so that can't be it, also AFAIK the memory shouldn't be affected at all, and with 1.212 I get clearly visible sparkles in Valley at +750, which doesn't happen with stock volts.

I only "unlocked" the BIOS with KGB and flashed it, didn't change anything else, I do get 1.212 according to GPU-Z and Precision/Afterburner (and an increased Power target to 150% from 112%). Could it be that the card can't overclock further even with more volts? Or the card just doesn't like being feed 1.212v and thats why I get memory artifacts and have to lower its overclock


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Ya I lower it back to 15 drop it to 13 offset core & at 315am till 430 am My System Fully Crashed & Buzz Sound Like Crazy :/ it has done this before when I mod the Card & I just had to RMA My Other Card cause was having Problems Driver Crashes when not Overclocked!! I'm not Stable anywhere 10+ & Up


is your cpu overclocked?? sonds ike its not stable if you computer is crashing and not the display driver


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> is your cpu overclocked?? sonds ike its not stable if you computer is crashing and not the display driver


ya its overclocked was oc at 4.8ghz but switch back to 4.2ghz since this Problem was Having I'm Fully Stable at 4.2ghz Tested it with Prime95 for hours & Even 12hrs + stress with 4.8ghz awhile back!!
It just when I overclock this Card it Fully Crashes the Computer instead of sending me back To Desktop where I need to Go instead of Fully Force Restart on Computer!! I cant go pass 10+ offset Core or I Crash :/ Even Ran Heaven for over 30 mins with no Problems with +20 core but when Game Fully Crashes system & Buzz sound like Crazy like it locks up or something?


----------



## lilchronic

hmm thats weired. does it crash the whole system when u run stock cpu settings and just overclock you cards????
i would load uefi bios defaults (stock cpu) and see what happens when you overclock you gpu


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> is your cpu overclocked?? sonds ike its not stable if you computer is crashing and not the display driver
> 
> 
> 
> ya its overclocked was oc at 4.8ghz but switch back to 4.2ghz since this Problem was Having I'm Fully Stable at 4.2ghz Tested it with Prime95 for hours & Even 12hrs + stress with 4.8ghz awhile back!!
> It just when I overclock this Card it Fully Crashes the Computer instead of sending me back To Desktop where I need to Go instead of Fully Force Restart on Computer!! I cant go pass 10+ offset Core or I Crash :/ Even Ran Heaven for over 30 mins with no Problems with +20 core but when Game Fully Crashes system & Buzz sound like Crazy like it locks up or something?
Click to expand...

one, if you had your rig specs in your sig it might help out.
two, sounds like a possible power supply issue but not sure yet.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> hmm thats weired. does it crash the whole system when u run stock cpu settings and just overclock you cards????
> i would load uefi bios defaults (stock cpu) and see what happens when you overclock you gpu


Ill throw everything back at Stock Memory & CPu & go from there again & will let you know whats sup what happens.... It's Weird cause I remember my other Gtx 670 4gb when it was not Stable it would Crash Driver all the time & I would have to get into Task Manager & close Games out w/e I played!!! But this one is just Weird Locks up COmputer & Buzz sound like Crazy


----------



## NightHawk06

Ok I put everything Stock again CPU & MEMORY the Overlocks!! & I open up Heaven and for bout 15 mins testing it kinda throttle a little bit was going down in the 1176+ then it went back to 1202 for awhile after I raise Power Target 150% it didnt Throttle anymoree!! After 30 mins testing I looked at my computer screen was good & I had my sound on mute next thing i know look at screen again it was Fully Gray :/ at 1202mhz....

So that mean I have to Flash back to my Old Bios & stay at 1176Mhz







?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Ok I put everything Stock again CPU & MEMORY the Overlocks!! & I open up Heaven and for bout 15 mins testing it kinda throttle a little bit was going down in the 1176+ then it went back to 1202 for awhile after I raise Power Target 150% it didnt Throttle anymoree!! After 30 mins testing I looked at my computer screen was good & I had my sound on mute next thing i know look at screen again it was Fully Gray :/ at 1202mhz....
> 
> So that mean I have to Flash back to my Old Bios & stay at 1176Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


No, it just means you are not stable at 1202? Lower it to -13.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> No, it just means you are not stable at 1202? Lower it to -13.


oh ya ight ill give it another try thanks


----------



## sack_patrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sack_patrol*
> 
> Hi, I've got a gigabyte gtx 680 windforce (GV-N680OC-2GD) and I want to get some more overclocking headroom by increasing the voltage. I made a modded bios file by looking at how other people's bios get moddified. Can someone tell me if I did it right and if not what I did wrong. I want to understand how to it works.
> 
> Here's my standard BIOS:
> 
> standard.zip 122k .zip file
> 
> And here's the modded one:
> 
> modded.zip 122k .zip file


anyone?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sack_patrol*
> 
> anyone?


It is fine. Sorry I missed your post


----------



## sack_patrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> It is fine. Sorry I missed your post


Alright thanks. And if I wanted to flash with some sort of overclock on the core and memory, would I only increase the base clock? with the baseclock I get by increasing the offset in precision x? I'm not sure if the two boost clocks will scale or if I have to modify everything individually.


----------



## NightHawk06

Ight so I ran the Test all over again put 150% Power target & -13 offset core +0 memory & after bout 40 mins the Computer went black screen on my Monitor & said no driver display & I hit Restart on my Case Twice it wouldnt show Screen picture!!! here Results idk whats going on!!


----------



## NightHawk06

So do I have to go back to my Stock Bios & stay at 1176mhz?? If I dont have to switch Bios what Power target limit should I put it at 122% like before or 150% Max? -13 didnt work so would i have to put - 26?


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> one, if you had your rig specs in your sig it might help out.
> two, sounds like a possible power supply issue but not sure yet.


oh ya idk whats going on When I overclock this Card & after bout 30 mins or so It Blacks out Screen & Buzz sound like Crazy!!! & I been trying to get into Desktop when this has been happening & it wouldnt let me!! One time did another Overclock & it did it again Buzz sound like Crazy next thing I know I got into desktop & Close out Heaven so I'm pretty sure everything in my System is Fine might be the Card U think??


----------



## kevindd992002

Anybody here experiencing VIDEO TDR FILURE (0x116) BSODs with 314.22?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Anybody here experiencing VIDEO TDR FILURE (0x116) BSODs with 314.22?


no but somtime when i play battlefield then quit and try to load it back up it crashes and my cpu utalization goes 100% and it takes forever to end process. ugh drives me crazy and its only the 314.xx drivers 313.xx and 310.xx work fine


----------



## Ali Man

I wanna give more than 1.212V








Any ideas?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> I wanna give more than 1.212V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?


hard mod


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> no but somtime when i play battlefield then quit and try to load it back up it crashes and my cpu utalization goes 100% and it takes forever to end process. ugh drives me crazy and its only the 314.xx drivers 313.xx and 310.xx work fine


What "crashes" are you getting? The display driver stopped responding and recovered?


----------



## tinuz97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> no but somtime when i play battlefield then quit and try to load it back up it crashes and my cpu utalization goes 100% and it takes forever to end process. ugh drives me crazy and its only the 314.xx drivers 313.xx and 310.xx work fine


I have that to,i get: bf3 has stopped working or something like that.
i am on 314.22 driver.
Maybey i need to rollback to,altough i do not like that because the newer driver are optimised for crysis 3 and bioshock infinite etc


----------



## Icarian

Since my question keeps getting buried under tons of posts, I'll keep it simple:

Is it possible to get a worse memory overclock due to unlocking a BIOS?

Core overclock also seems to be barely better, if at all, considering that at 1.175v I can do 1215 and at 1.212v I crashed at 1254 and 1241 (didn't bother to try 1228 since a 13MHz overclock isn't worth a two dgrees increase in temps)


----------



## bluewr

I have a question on two t hing in Nvidia inspector and MSI afterburner.
I don't have a powerlimit % in MSI Afterburner, even though I unlcked by typing in that message in the cfg
so I switch to using nvidia inspector.
I see two thing
Power and temperature target, I guess this is the Power limit in MSI after burner?
And what is voltage offset, it can go high and low.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> So do I have to go back to my Stock Bios & stay at 1176mhz?? If I dont have to switch Bios what Power target limit should I put it at 122% like before or 150% Max? -13 didnt work so would i have to put - 26?


So with the stock bios if you OC to 1202 (higher than 1176 did you also get black screen and needed restart ?

Sounds like some kind of power issue , what PS do you have, how old is it .

I would down clock at core -26 and see if it is stable , I guess it could be card doesn't like higher voltages but since you mentioned similar issue with another card I am thinking PS or if it is module type check all plugs for good contact .


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icarian*
> 
> Since my question keeps getting buried under tons of posts, I'll keep it simple:
> 
> Is it possible to get a worse memory overclock due to unlocking a BIOS?
> 
> Core overclock also seems to be barely better, if at all, considering that at 1.175v I can do 1215 and at 1.212v I crashed at 1254 and 1241 (didn't bother to try 1228 since a 13MHz overclock isn't worth a two dgrees increase in temps)


I have never seen it get worse, I actually only heard it get better or stay the same. The only reason it would get better is the extras volts help to stabilize the core more, making the card overall more stable thus giving you a bit more room. But there is NO way it can negatively impact memory because nothing in the bios changes anything memory.


----------



## Icarian

That's weird then, like I said on an earlier post, I get clearly visible sparkles/artifacts in Valley with 1.212v at +750, but I don't with stock volts...

Core overclock probably would just stay the same, maybe 13MHz higher since it crashed if I up it +26 more than what I get with the stock BIOS, as for it being more stable, I don't know, I've had this card since July and overclocked it since late August - early September, haven't crashed since then, so it's stable for what I do/play.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> hard mod


Nah, I was thinking more like a bios mod.


----------



## Icarian

You can't give it more than 1.212v unless you hard mod.


----------



## mstuner

I have a Palit GTX 680 4GB JetStream would like an unlocked bios

- VMOD 1.21v
- Power Limit 150%

thanks


----------



## siffonen

You can mod it yourself also, look at the op


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What "crashes" are you getting? The display driver stopped responding and recovered?


yea and i have to restart just to play again


----------



## dhenzjhen

Flashed my evga 680 to ftw bios :thumbup:

+145 on core and +135 on mem running 1345 on core 1569 on mem 5 hours BF3 stable









Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Icarian

Anyone willing to look if there´s something wrong with my BIOS? It doesn't make any sense that I get a worse memory overclock with it

GK104MOD.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yea and i have to restart just to play again


What nvidia driver version are you using?


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> So with the stock bios if you OC to 1202 (higher than 1176 did you also get black screen and needed restart ?
> 
> Sounds like some kind of power issue , what PS do you have, how old is it .
> 
> I would down clock at core -26 and see if it is stable , I guess it could be card doesn't like higher voltages but since you mentioned similar issue with another card I am thinking PS or if it is module type check all plugs for good contact .


Yep I Switch back to my Stock Bios & Started all over again was hitting 122% Power Target +30 Core was Pushing 1176Mhz then after 10 mins Later it Crashed :/ So I havent even Tried Stock Boost 1150







yet.... So I'm Quessing this Card wont Even hit over 1200+Mhz this Sucks!!! & The Type of Power Supply I have is a Corsair Tx850watt Power Supply!! Just got it bought Month ago I would say & It works Fine it just When I overclock this Card!! If my other Stuff was Bad how Could I tell like the CPU & MEMORY??


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What nvidia driver version are you using?


314.22


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Yep I Switch back to my Stock Bios & Started all over again was hitting 122% Power Target +30 Core was Pushing 1176Mhz then after 10 mins Later it Crashed :/ So I havent even Tried Stock Boost 1150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yet.... So I'm Quessing this Card wont Even hit over 1200+Mhz this Sucks!!! & The Type of Power Supply I have is a Corsair Tx850watt Power Supply!! Just got it bought Month ago I would say & It works Fine it just When I overclock this Card!! If my other Stuff was Bad how Could I tell like the CPU & MEMORY??


can u add your system specs to your sig so we can have a better understanding of what u have and it wiould help us more with trouble shooting. just go to rig builder at the top right


----------



## NightHawk06

CPU
I5 3570k 3.4ghz
Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4 GHz 6 MB Cache Socket LGA1155 Processor

Motherboard
G1 Sniper 3
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 3 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard

Graphics
Gtx 670 Superclocked 4gb
Evga 04G-P4-2673-KR GeForce GTX 670 Superclocked+ w/Backplate 4GB

RAM
RipJaws DDR3 1333mhz

Hard Drive
Western Digital VelociRaptor 10,000rpm 300gb & 600gb

Optical Drive
Blue Ray

Cooling
Corsair h100i
CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler

OS
WIndow 7 x64 Ultimate

Power
Corsair Tx 850watts http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139022

Case
Corsair Vengeance Series C70

Mouse
GiGabyte M6980 Laser Gaming Mouse


----------



## NightHawk06

I list it in my Profile on the Bottom when I first Register here


----------



## lilchronic

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> CPU
> I5 3570k 3.4ghz
> Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4 GHz 6 MB Cache Socket LGA1155 Processor
> 
> Motherboard
> G1 Sniper 3
> GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 3 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard
> 
> Graphics
> Gtx 670 Superclocked 4gb
> Evga 04G-P4-2673-KR GeForce GTX 670 Superclocked+ w/Backplate 4GB
> 
> RAM
> RipJaws DDR3 1333mhz
> 
> Hard Drive
> Western Digital VelociRaptor 10,000rpm 300gb & 600gb
> 
> Optical Drive
> Blue Ray
> 
> Cooling
> Corsair h100i
> CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler
> 
> OS
> WIndow 7 x64 Ultimate
> 
> Power
> Corsair Tx 850watts http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139022
> 
> Case
> Corsair Vengeance Series C70
> 
> Mouse
> GiGabyte M6980 Laser Gaming Mouse





you want to put that in your signature under rig builder or go to (My profile) and add rig


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> I list it in my Profile on the Bottom when I first Register here


i think you need to add it to your sig so after u post something it pops up under what u wrote


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i think you need to add it to your sig so after u post something it pops up under what u wrote


oh ya ight idk if it worked or not lol? First time using this site


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Yep I Switch back to my Stock Bios & Started all over again was hitting 122% Power Target +30 Core was Pushing 1176Mhz then after 10 mins Later it Crashed :/ So I havent even Tried Stock Boost 1150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yet.... So I'm Quessing this Card wont Even hit over 1200+Mhz this Sucks!!! & The Type of Power Supply I have is a Corsair Tx850watt Power Supply!! Just got it bought Month ago I would say & It works Fine it just When I overclock this Card!! If my other Stuff was Bad how Could I tell like the CPU & MEMORY??


Ok , so its just once you pass certain clock .

What is strange is normally you should get a driver not responding, resetting type error . nothing drastic it will just reset .

you don't seem to get that but screen going black and you said it happened with another card .

Your hardware seems fine, not old . Of course that don't mean it couldn't be a defect but since everything thing else seems ok and your not CPU OC ,not sure.

have you checked voltages on mains with voltage app ?
12v rail and rest , see if its stable under load .

I guess you could just keep it lower than 1176 point , thats not really high clock .


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> oh ya ight idk if it worked or not lol? First time using this site


it worked but its pretty big takes up all the space. i forget how but there is a way to add the rig builder to you sig so you can click on it and it opens up like mine does.


----------



## lilchronic

here is a good spot to learn how to oc ivy bridge
http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> can u add your system specs to your sig so we can have a better understanding of what u have and it wiould help us more with trouble shooting. just go to rig builder at the top right


That might explain it. Several people are having TDR (BSOD 0x116 or Display driver stopped responding) errors with that driver. I personally am experiencing that also. Have you tried uninstalling the recent KB2670838 windows update? Do a google search and you'll see that it affects many people. Try rolling back to 314.07 as well.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Ok , so its just once you pass certain clock .
> 
> What is strange is normally you should get a driver not responding, resetting type error . nothing drastic it will just reset .
> 
> you don't seem to get that but screen going black and you said it happened with another card .
> 
> Your hardware seems fine, not old . Of course that don't mean it couldn't be a defect but since everything thing else seems ok and your not CPU OC ,not sure.
> 
> have you checked voltages on mains with voltage app ?
> 12v rail and rest , see if its stable under load .
> 
> I guess you could just keep it lower than 1176 point , thats not really high clock .


Ya its Weird cause my Other card before I had to RMA it.... It was Always Crashing When not Overclocked or when its Overclocked!!! I cant Remember what I had on my Other card before I RMA it &
got this New one & Max boost is only 1150 when I Raise Power Target to 122% or 120% w/e works for it!!! When I push it past 1176mhz Today it didnt Freeze Computer & Buzz Sound like Crazy it just said Driver Crash Error like you're Saying.... Last Nite it was going Crazy when I was in the 1200+mhz OC always test after 30 mins & after 50 mins it would Buzz Sound & lock up Computer & do all kinds of Weird things I try to get into Desktop wouldnt let me couple times I got into Desktop!!!

I know before on my Other Card it did this to me one time on different motherboard!! G1 Sniper M3 mobo did it a few times but that it why I RMA it.... How I Checked Voltages on Main Voltages App what is that lol?? never did that before I just installed Everything in Pc & installed OS & Drivers & Done!!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> That might explain it. Several people are having TDR (BSOD 0x116 or Display driver stopped responding) errors with that driver. I personally am experiencing that also. Have you tried uninstalling the recent KB2670838 windows update? Do a google search and you'll see that it affects many people. Try rolling back to 314.07 as well.


well i actually reisntalled windows yesterday and im on 314.22 and it runs fine now i can quit game and join again later with out it crashing


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well i actually reisntalled windows yesterday and im on 314.22 and it runs fine now i can quit game and join again later with out it crashing


Ah, so a corrupt Windows installation was your problem? Let us know if you encounter even a single TDR error again.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> it worked but its pretty big takes up all the space. i forget how but there is a way to add the rig builder to you sig so you can click on it and it opens up like mine does.


There I fixed it I think better?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Ah, so a corrupt Windows installation was your problem? Let us know if you encounter even a single TDR error again.


yup sure will
Quote:


> There I fixed it I think better?


lol youll get i right
i have faith








http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet
also there is alot of good help in this thread


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Ya its Weird cause my Other card before I had to RMA it.... It was Always Crashing When not Overclocked or when its Overclocked!!! I cant Remember what I had on my Other card before I RMA it &
> got this New one & Max boost is only 1150 when I Raise Power Target to 122% or 120% w/e works for it!!! When I push it past 1176mhz Today it didnt Freeze Computer & Buzz Sound like Crazy it just said Driver Crash Error like you're Saying.... Last Nite it was going Crazy when I was in the 1200+mhz OC always test after 30 mins & after 50 mins it would Buzz Sound & lock up Computer & do all kinds of Weird things I try to get into Desktop wouldnt let me couple times I got into Desktop!!!
> 
> I know before on my Other Card it did this to me one time on different motherboard!! G1 Sniper M3 mobo did it a few times but that it why I RMA it.... How I Checked Voltages on Main Voltages App what is that lol?? never did that before I just installed Everything in Pc & installed OS & Drivers & Done!!


There a few you can use .some are from MB maker like on Asus , Asus probe but I like 3rd party ones like Openhardwaremonitor or HWmonitor .

Edit: I just realized on Z77 MB they don't show 12v rail values , just core 3.3v and 5v which are still important .

Looks like you would have to use MB maker monitor for 12v rail values . I know Asus probe shows the 12v .


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> There a few you can use .some are from MB maker like on Asus , Asus probe but I like 3rd party ones like Openhardwaremonitor or HWmonitor


ya ight i just downloaded the HWmonitor & what am I looking for when I install it??


----------



## NightHawk06

here is Results after 10 mins Testing


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> 
> 
> here is Results after 10 mins Testing


there are 3 voltages 3.3, 5v and 12v steps that should be kept at that value, there is a % of allowed delta allowed .

Ok, your 12v shows under HMmonitor, (mine doesn't ).

If you look at 3 values, your 3.3 is above, thats good same with 5v .

your 12v rail is below but the max is also not high ,did you start hardware monitor while benching ?

anyway your down a bit 11.880 is not to bad but see if it only goes down when card goes into 3d load .I really don't like seeing 12v rail go much lower than 11.9x , the PS should be able to hold above 12.0v under moderate loads .

I bring up 12v rail cause that is were MB gets its voltage and the 2 PIC_E plugs are 12v . Some PS have 1 rail for 12 others have it split among few rails .

I have Corsair tx 650 , it has 1 rail not sure on yours .

now if your 12v rail dropped way down like 10-11v that would be bad, and probably crash system . I think normal allowance is 5% max . not saying yours is bad but seems low for usage , your probably around total 300-350w so only 40-50% max of total, it should be 12 .

check few reviews of that PS , here ones , look at 12v value for various loads .

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/power_supply/corsair_tx850w_atx_psu/4


----------



## NightHawk06

o.o oh ya I have NO Idea man lol here is another Test for 30 mins of Testing here Results I started HWmonitor First before Ran test this time & looks like this


----------



## Ali Man

HWmonitor isn't a reliable tool at all. I can't believe people still use it.


----------



## NightHawk06

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139022 here is my Power Supply Unit by the Way Have No idea what Rail is or w/e lol.... I have a Corsair Tx 650watt Also I just upgraded to this one


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> o.o oh ya I have NO Idea man lol here is another Test for 30 mins of Testing here Results I started HWmonitor First before Ran test this time & looks like this


That is still low , do you have voltmeter to check 12v (at standard 4 pin plug ) ?

If you have a 650tx maybe try that one as test if you have time .

Edit: for example, I just checked my 12v at 4 pin plug (yellow/black wires) , at desktop no load 12.13v , start valley and run that and 12.14v

so you see PS compensated to keep at above 12v .


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> That is still low , do you have voltmeter to check 12v (at standard 4 pin plug ) ?
> 
> If you have a 650tx maybe try that one as test if you have time .
> 
> Edit: for example, I just checked my 12v at 4 pin plug (yellow/black wires) , at desktop no load 12.13v , start valley and run that and 12.14v
> 
> so you see PS compensated to keep at above 12v .


so is that GOOD or BAD?? & I dont have anything to Test voltages out all tools at Shop!! & What is a 12v Rail is that the PCI-E Cables?? If so I have 2 Pci-e cables for SLI cards should I switch to other cables or what should I do? is there another Program to check out voltages besides HWmonitor like that guy said he doesnt know why people still use that to Test Voltages lol


----------



## General123

Okay, software is NOT 100% reliable to keep track of voltages, at all. All I trust with that is CPU voltage, everything else I check in bios or by hand. Due to the fact we can not relay on software very much when it comes to this, his power supply could be perfectly fine or be horribly failing. Go into your bios and look at the voltages, there should be a tab or section to see it.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Okay, software is NOT 100% reliable to keep track of voltages, at all. All I trust with that is CPU voltage, everything else I check in bios or by hand. Due to the fact we can not relay on software very much when it comes to this, his power supply could be perfectly fine or be horribly failing. Go into your bios and look at the voltages, there should be a tab or section to see it.


oh ya ok ill keep that in mind next time & I went into Bios & it showed +12v at 11.952v is what it said in Bios is that GOOD?? Badd??


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> so is that GOOD or BAD?? & I dont have anything to Test voltages out all tools at Shop!! & What is a 12v Rail is that the PCI-E Cables?? If so I have 2 Pci-e cables for SLI cards should I switch to other cables or what should I do? is there another Program to check out voltages besides HWmonitor like that guy said he doesnt know why people still use that to Test Voltages lol


Well with no load it should be above 12v .
I didn't know you had SLI but yes the MB uses 12v rail and so does the extra PCI-E plugs (2 per card on 660ti/670+ ).

that how it gets the extra power besides the slot which only supplies 75w .

As others have said software is not 100% but it can give you idea ,again it can be way off . that is why I said check with volt meter .
your probably pulling around 550w under load .


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Well with no load it should be above 12v .
> I didn't know you had SLI but yes the MB uses 12v rail and so does the extra PCI-E plugs (2 per card on 660ti/670+ ).
> 
> that how it gets the extra power besides the slot which only supplies 75w .
> 
> As others have said software is not 100% but it can give you idea ,again it can be way off . that is why I said check with volt meter .
> your probably pulling around 550w under load .


No I dont have SLI lol i just have sli cables what this power supply came with!! So this 850watt power supply is not Enough for all my stuff in my Spec? Cause a friend told me these cards take 500watts to run & there only 350watts left for everything else Fans & all that!! i dont know though if that true?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> oh ya ok ill keep that in mind next time & I went into Bios & it showed +12v at 11.952v is what it said in Bios is that GOOD?? Badd??


That is fine, mine is around there as well.


----------



## Edkiefer

only problem with bios is that is with no load at all, no OS loaded . I would think it should be tiny bit higher value than at desktop , so by that the software looks close .

I would like to see above 12.00 in bios but I am not going to say your PS is bad, replace it, just something to check with the reports you gave on vids .

Since you have SLI have you ever tried just 1 card ?

Does it crap out same way, same clocks ?

Just trying to pin down if its the vid card s or system , just so you know yourself .


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> That is fine, mine is around there as well.


oh ya ight so do I have enough Power supply on all my Spec I listed?? Cause I dont get why This card boost is only 1150Mhz :/ cant go Past that it just Crashes








I seen a 660ti can go Past 1150mhz lol should of got one of 2 of those lol


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> No I dont have SLI lol i just have sli cables what this power supply came with!! So this 850watt power supply is not Enough for all my stuff in my Spec? Cause a friend told me these cards take 500watts to run & there only 350watts left for everything else Fans & all that!! i dont know though if that true?


no not tru i have my cpu @ 5ghz 3570k and 2x 670FTW oced to 1300mhz on a 850w psu.
this pos
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2397030,00.asp


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> no not tru i have my cpu @ 5ghz 3570k and 2x 670FTW oced to 1300mhz on a 850w psu.
> this pos
> http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2397030,00.asp


oh ya WOW that Awesome overclocks







so do you think the Crash might be Drivers?? Cause when I installed Drivers it said
Nvidia PhysX System Software was already installed before but I uninstalled it & it said this verison is same at new drivers or w/e.... Is that ok to have another verison that Driver PhysX on the New Drivers?? I installed it it told me this driver already been installed but it was the card before


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> no not tru i have my cpu @ 5ghz 3570k and 2x 670FTW oced to 1300mhz on a 850w psu.
> this pos
> http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2397030,00.asp


When Overclock CPU you only change the Vcore right? & Loadline cal.? I'm trying to Reach over 4.8ghz on mine but I just change the Vcore & loadline to turbo


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> No I dont have SLI lol i just have sli cables what this power supply came with!! So this 850watt power supply is not Enough for all my stuff in my Spec? Cause a friend told me these cards take 500watts to run & there only 350watts left for everything else Fans & all that!! i dont know though if that true?


850 is way more than you need, your probably only pulling around 350w at load with single card .

I normally pick size so max load is around 50-60% of power supply . This way your not loading PS to much and it's efficiency will be high .


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> When Overclock CPU you only change the Vcore right? & Loadline cal.? I'm trying to Reach over 4.8ghz on mine but I just change the Vcore & loadline to turbo


yea pretty much check these out
http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end
http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet
i no u dont have asrock board but it might help theres a few guy there that alway help
http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> 850 is way more than you need, your probably only pulling around 350w at load with single card .
> 
> I normally pick size so max load is around 50-60% of power supply . This way your not loading PS to much and it's efficiency will be high .


oh ya ight cause I didnt know & my friend he was saying I dont have enough Power lmao thanks for helping me out & idk why I cant overclock past 1150 core clocks sucks


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yea pretty much check these out
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet
> i no u dont have asrock board but it might help theres a few guy there that alway help
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition


Alright Ill give it another shot looking at Guides hopefully this one wont burn up my First Cpu I had couple yrs ago haha Thanks


----------



## mstuner

I tried to make the kgb unlock ... I read the rom but when I do I unlock says bad checksum

GK104.zip 55k .zip file


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Alright Ill give it another shot looking at Guides hopefully this one wont burn up my First Cpu I had couple yrs ago haha Thanks


and check this 1 out too
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## ZeVo

Guys, at what voltage do you feel comfortable with?

Still stuck at 1150mV and want to push it a little bit further. Is 1212mV the max?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Guys, at what voltage do you feel comfortable with?
> 
> Still stuck at 1150mV and want to push it a little bit further. Is 1212mV the max?


Yeah, seems like it.


----------



## mstuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mstuner*
> 
> I tried to make the kgb unlock ... I read the rom but when I do I unlock says bad checksum
> 
> GK104.zip 55k .zip file


can someone kindly help me?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mstuner*
> 
> can someone kindly help me?


Here you go.

GK104 mstuner.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## mstuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> GK104 mstuner.zip 56k .zip file


very very thanks


----------



## forkinator

Hey guys. Can someone please mod my eVGA gtx 680 4GB classified bios? I will post the download link to my bios below.
I want to be able to increase voltage a little and unlock fan speed to 100% and increase my TDP to 150 or whatever is maximum safe limit . Whoever does this thank you so much.

Download My Bios

When you open the download link it will say GK104.rom at the top just click that to download my rom.


----------



## onallion

Hey guys,

Is there any problem with unlocking the BIOS for the EVGA GTX 660 TI FTW Signature 2 Edition? I saw somewhere on the net that it can't be unlocked. Any truth to this? I pretty much just want to increase the voltage (the power limit is already quite high at 140%).


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onallion*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Is there any problem with unlocking the BIOS for the EVGA GTX 660 TI FTW Signature 2 Edition? I saw somewhere on the net that it can't be unlocked. Any truth to this? I pretty much just want to increase the voltage (the power limit is already quite high at 140%).


It should be able to with no problems.


----------



## Ali Man

Anyone know how to unlock the voltage of a GTX 660 (non-ti) ?


----------



## Stay Puft

Have two 660 superclocks in my cart. Someone check the bios for me

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/127228/EVGA.GTX660.2048.120905.html


----------



## GeforceGTS

I opened it up with KBT and the max voltage 1 is already maxed at 1.212mv with the slider greyed out







max voltage 2 is at 1150mv and the slider works, what did you want to know anyway?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> I opened it up with KBT and the max voltage 1 is already maxed at 1.212mv with the slider greyed out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> max voltage 2 is at 1150mv and the slider works, what did you want to know anyway?


What is max target power configured from evga? If it's already at 1.22v that's a very good thing


----------



## GeforceGTS

Well I'm not sure but I would doubt it's actually running 1.21v, maybe it's not supported and can't be unlocked, might explain why it's greyed out and unchangeable.

Here it is anyway


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Well I'm not sure but I would doubt it's actually running 1.21v, maybe it's not supported and can't be unlocked, might explain why it's greyed out and unchangeable.
> 
> Here it is anyway


Looks like its locked. Time to cancel my order for them.

What 660s have already been unlocked?


----------



## GeforceGTS

No idea, maybe ask in the 660 thread









http://www.overclock.net/t/1330897/official-gtx-660-non-ti-owners-club

EDIT: lol, nvm I see you've already been there


----------



## Edkiefer

looks like it doesn't have as many boost states , but with power since it only has one 6pin 150w is max card can handle, its rated at 140w (ref) .


----------



## deception345

Hey everyone,
I'm looking to unlock my BIOS, Currently using a MSI GTX 660 TI Power Edition but I have no idea what I'm doing. I have unlocked the BIOS of my old Gigabyte GTX 460 ages ago but it was a simple 1 file replacement. Am I missing a file, If not can someone please help me?









MSI.GTX660TI.PE.BIOS.DEFAULT.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> I'm looking to unlock my BIOS, Currently using a MSI GTX 660 TI Power Edition but I have no idea what I'm doing. I have unlocked the BIOS of my old Gigabyte GTX 460 ages ago but it was a simple 1 file replacement. Am I missing a file, If not can someone please help me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI.GTX660TI.PE.BIOS.DEFAULT.zip 56k .zip file


Before you unlock it I would just DL 2.2.3 AB version or latest beta 3.0b9 and use the voltage control (core, mem, aux ). you will get nice OC .

The MSI PE bios are little tricky , seems power slider even with bios unlock doesn't work 100% right .

AB is best OC app for MSI PE , you will want to make a fan profile to keep temps below 70 ( I try to keep them low 60c ) , then on core voltage don't max it out, try something like 40-50mv that should get you to about same as unlocked max (1.2v) .


----------



## deception345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> I'm looking to unlock my BIOS, Currently using a MSI GTX 660 TI Power Edition but I have no idea what I'm doing. I have unlocked the BIOS of my old Gigabyte GTX 460 ages ago but it was a simple 1 file replacement. Am I missing a file, If not can someone please help me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI.GTX660TI.PE.BIOS.DEFAULT.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before you unlock it I would just DL 2.2.3 AB version or latest beta 3.0b9 and use the voltage control (core, mem, aux ). you will get nice OC .
> 
> The MSI PE bios are little tricky , seems power slider even with bios unlock doesn't work 100% right .
Click to expand...

OK, I will start downloading it right now. Can you config or recommend the settings to get max performance out of my card please


----------



## deception345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> I'm looking to unlock my BIOS, Currently using a MSI GTX 660 TI Power Edition but I have no idea what I'm doing. I have unlocked the BIOS of my old Gigabyte GTX 460 ages ago but it was a simple 1 file replacement. Am I missing a file, If not can someone please help me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI.GTX660TI.PE.BIOS.DEFAULT.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before you unlock it I would just DL 2.2.3 AB version or latest beta 3.0b9 and use the voltage control (core, mem, aux ). you will get nice OC .
> 
> The MSI PE bios are little tricky , seems power slider even with bios unlock doesn't work 100% right .
> 
> AB is best OC app for MSI PE , you will want to make a fan profile to keep temps below 70 ( I try to keep them low 60c ) , then on core voltage don't max it out, try something like 40-50mv that should get you to about same as unlocked max (1.2v) .
Click to expand...

Wait so hypothetical question, If I go to the site provided and max out everything from boost clock to voltage offset will that unlock everything to the max or will it set forever?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> Wait so hypothetical question, If I go to the site provided and max out everything from boost clock to voltage offset will that unlock everything to the max or will it set forever?


AB is software control of clocks and more important voltage on PE versions . nothing is changed permanent (you have full control and if you uninstall it or don't let it startup in windows your running all stock settings) . That are the main features of MSI PE versions ,voltage control w/o editing bios and good quality components .

It does nothing hardware wise , basically the PE versions have a second voltage regulator that add on top of the reference one . that is how it can add voltage .

Ok, well on setting I would go slow and work your way up . there are guides to OC vids for more ,better info but start with core clocks (leave voltage stock first to see what card does ) . raise core like 26 , 40 etc (go in 13 mhz steps as that is how card does ) then test in games or valley or heven . let it run few loops to be sure before raising . Once you find max (If you go up slowly driver will crash/reset so you know that is max .

Then do same on mem go slow in like 50mhz steps, most hit 400-500+ . then you can mess with voltage to raise the core (I personally would not go over 50mv as that would be around 1.2v .

Make sure you set fan profile , this is a personal thing depending on noise I have mine set to 35%@30c , then 50%@58c , then 80%@70c .

those are the points on graph .

here in depth guide , good read to understand whats going on .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide


----------



## deception345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> Wait so hypothetical question, If I go to the site provided and max out everything from boost clock to voltage offset will that unlock everything to the max or will it set forever?
> 
> 
> 
> AB is software control of clocks and more important voltage on PE versions . nothing is changed permanent (you have full control and if you uninstall it or don't let it startup in windows your running all stock settings .
> 
> It does nothing hardware wise , basically the PE versions have a second voltage regulator that add on top of the reference one . that is how it can add voltage .
> 
> Ok, well on setting I would go slow and work your way up . there are guides to OC vids for more ,better info but start with core clocks (leave voltage stock first to see what card does ) . raise core like 26 , 40 etc (go in 13 mhz steps as that is how card does ) then test in games or valley or heven . let it run few loops to be sure before raising . Once you find max (If you go up slowly driver will crash/reset so you know that is max .
> 
> Then do same on mem go slow in like 50mhz steps, most hit 400-500+ . then you can mess with voltage to raise the core (I personally would not go over 50mv as that would be around 1.2v .
> 
> Make sure you set fan profile , this is a personal thing depending on noise I have mine set to 35%@30c , then 50%@58c , then 80%@70c .
> 
> those are the points on graph .
Click to expand...

I'm familiar with Afterburner before and have overclocked for many years







My question wasn't very clear sorry. What I meant to ask is if I go to the site provided by the OP, Upload my BIOS file and set everything to max and flash the GPU, Can I downclock as well as overclock with the new BIOS file or will it just brick my card and permanently set the values to the flashed settings 24/7?

Also After updating my Heaven to the latest and downgrading my afterburner to 2.2.3 this is what I achieved on 'Stock' voltages.

Core Voltage (mV): +0
Memory Voltage (mV): +0
Aux Voltage (mV): +0
Power Limit (%): 114

Core Clock(Mhz): 40+
Memory Clock (Mhz) +400

Now I did what you said and bumped up the voltage however my voltage is still capped at 1.175V, It's just like before


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> I'm familiar with Afterburner before and have overclocked for many years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question wasn't very clear sorry. What I meant to ask is if I go to the site provided by the OP, Upload my BIOS file and set everything to max and flash the GPU, Can I downclock as well as overclock with the new BIOS file or will it just brick my card and permanently set the values to the flashed settings 24/7?
> 
> Also After updating my Heaven to the latest and downgrading my afterburner to 2.2.3 this is what I achieved on 'Stock' voltages.
> 
> Core Voltage (mV): +0
> Memory Voltage (mV): +0
> Aux Voltage (mV): +0
> Power Limit (%): 114
> 
> Core Clock(Mhz): 40+
> Memory Clock (Mhz) +400
> 
> Now I did what you said and bumped up the voltage however my voltage is still capped at 1.175V, It's just like before


Ah, ok . yes you can downclock if you unlock bios (you set a -xx value . you probably will need to as the mhz boost up with just the voltage increase (in bios file) unless you set max clock speed to what you know your card can do .

I forgot to say, you will never be able to read voltage from a MSI PE version when you raise the voltage up in AB , its just not readable, so what you see in GPU-Z is the reference voltage regulator not total with offset added . SO you can only approx the voltage, say GBU-Z says 1.175 and you set + 10mv then your "about" 1.185v .

If you passed with above OC and now you raised the voltage to say 30-50mv you probably be able to bump it another 40 or so .

Don't forget you need to enable overvoltage in settings of AB, General tab .


----------



## deception345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> I'm familiar with Afterburner before and have overclocked for many years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question wasn't very clear sorry. What I meant to ask is if I go to the site provided by the OP, Upload my BIOS file and set everything to max and flash the GPU, Can I downclock as well as overclock with the new BIOS file or will it just brick my card and permanently set the values to the flashed settings 24/7?
> 
> Also After updating my Heaven to the latest and downgrading my afterburner to 2.2.3 this is what I achieved on 'Stock' voltages.
> 
> Core Voltage (mV): +0
> Memory Voltage (mV): +0
> Aux Voltage (mV): +0
> Power Limit (%): 114
> 
> Core Clock(Mhz): 40+
> Memory Clock (Mhz) +400
> 
> Now I did what you said and bumped up the voltage however my voltage is still capped at 1.175V, It's just like before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, ok . yes you can downclock if you unlock bios (you set a -xx value . you probably will need to as the mhz boost up with just the voltage increase (in bios file) unless you set max clock speed to what you know your card can do .
> 
> I forgot to say, you will never be able to read voltage from a MSI PE version when you raise the voltage up in AB , its just not readable, so what you see in GPU-Z is the reference voltage regulator not total with offset added . SO you can only approx the voltage, say GBU-Z says 1.175 and you set + 10mv then your "about" 1.185v .
> 
> If you passed with above OC and now you raised the voltage to say 30-50mv you probably be able to bump it another 40 or so .
> 
> Don't forget you need to enable overvoltage in settings of AB, General tab .
Click to expand...

OK, I'm slowly making my way to my highest OC







. Now I have a quick question. Is it safe to put the AUX and Memory voltage at 50+?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> OK, I'm slowing making my way to my highest OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Now I have a quick question. Is it safe to put the AUX and Memory voltage at 50+?


I personally would not mess with mem or aux , the aux is power to PCI-E slot interface AFAIK . I have not heard it helping .

The memory already can go pretty high with stock voltage there (700 some get) so I would be careful here . I wouldn't go over 10mv , I have mine 0 as I don't push my card to max for 24/7 use .


----------



## deception345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> OK, I'm slowing making my way to my highest OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Now I have a quick question. Is it safe to put the AUX and Memory voltage at 50+?
> 
> 
> 
> I personally would not mess with mem or aux , the aux is power to PCI-E slot interface AFAIK . I have not heard it helping .
> 
> The memory already can go pretty high with stock voltage there (700 some get) so I would be careful here . I wouldn't go over 10mv , I have mine 0 as I don't push my card to max for 24/7 use .
Click to expand...

OK this is what I have achieved so far 'Stable' on Heaven Benchmark Latest.

Core Voltage (mV): +50
Memory Voltage (mV): +0
Aux Voltage (mV): +0
Power Limit (%): 114

Core Clock(Mhz): 92+
Memory Clock (Mhz) +550

GPUZ Report.
Core w/ Boost: 1190Mhz (1190 x 1) + (AB reports 1306Mhz IDK why?)
Shaders: 2380Mhz (1190 x 2)
Memory: 7108Mhz (1777 x 3)

Now I know I can push my GPU Clock higher and temps are not a problem the highest they got is 62 degrees (Celsius). I'm only worried that I might fry my GPU if I increase the vCore and go higher.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> OK this is what I have achieved so far 'Stable' on Heaven Benchmark Latest.
> 
> Core Voltage (mV): +50
> Memory Voltage (mV): +0
> Aux Voltage (mV): +0
> Power Limit (%): 114
> 
> Core Clock(Mhz): 92+
> Memory Clock (Mhz) +550
> 
> GPUZ Report.
> Core w/ Boost: 1190Mhz (1190 x 1) + (AB reports 1306Mhz IDK why?)
> Shaders: 2380Mhz (1190 x 2)
> Memory: 7108Mhz (1777 x 3)
> 
> Now I know I can push my GPU Clock higher and temps are not a problem the highest they got is 62 degrees (Celsius). I'm only worried that I might fry my GPU if I increase the vCore and go higher.


leave it on voltage, don't go higher IMO .

That sounds good OC these cards seem to do 80-110+ depending on your luck once you up voltage a bit . , with 92+ you should be around 1300 range .

with GPU-Z look at sensor results it should match AB graph monitor .

Did you try little lower, you may find a sweet spot with voltage verse clock speed . Also make sure scores go up , if not your not stable .


----------



## PwndN00b

ugh...

any idea how to re-flash the old bios outside of windows or inside windows safe mode?


----------



## bluewr

So if I unlock my bios, I shouldn't mess with the Power% limit in any overclock software?
Because while using my unlocked bios to OC and testing stablity in 3Dmark, Heaven and Valley, it will sometime crash, at first what I thought was too high OC, but after checking graph, it seems to be the power% jumping to 300%


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PwndN00b*
> 
> ugh...
> 
> any idea how to re-flash the old bios outside of windows or inside windows safe mode?


NVFLASH
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> So if I unlock my bios, I shouldn't mess with the Power% limit in any overclock software?
> Because while using my unlocked bios to OC and testing stablity in 3Dmark, Heaven and Valley, it will sometime crash, at first what I thought was too high OC, but after checking graph, it seems to be the power% jumping to 300%


Yes, crank it up.


----------



## Edkiefer

Hmm , from what I have seen from other reports, if your seeing very high power % it is caused by instability, your on a brink of crashing .

the 300% is not real value as the driver is stalling and not getting correct numbers to you .

You can try raising power slider but doubt it will fix that , but try it can't hurt and if you still get very high max power values try lowering core clock a bit .

Damn, I should read better, you did crash and that is why power % went so high , its not correct under that circumstance .


----------



## PwndN00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> NVFLASH


I've tried running nvflash from safe mode, won't run...
Tried creating a boot usb w/nvflash, won't find the cards...


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PwndN00b*
> 
> I've tried running nvflash from safe mode, won't run...
> Tried creating a boot usb w/nvflash, won't find the cards...


What is wrong with them? Just pop in a extra video card and run the monitor off of that then boot into windows normally and open NVflash and fix it.


----------



## JTHMfreak

ok, I can run my 670 FTW on the original bios at 1306 mhz, should I even really bother at this point with modding the bios. I modded a different 670 ftw a few months ago, but the card just wouldn't handle it and I had to go back to the original bios which didn't exactly seem to perform as it previously did. If going back to original bios are there specific steps needed to be taken? Or do you just flash like before?


----------



## PwndN00b

what's the command line for flashing the second card? To make sure I'm not ruining my spare...

nvm....got it.

My spare card is humped, took me a while to get it going. I was looking for an alternative incase it wouldn't work for me.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PwndN00b*
> 
> what's the command line for flashing the second card? To make sure I'm not ruining my spare...


It is in the OP..
Quote:


> For GPU1: nvflash --index=0 -4 -5 -6 nameofurbios.rom
> 
> For GPU2: nvflash --index=1 -4 -5 -6 nameofurbios2.rom


----------



## deception345

I wanted achieve a higher OC so I unlocked the BIOS supplied by another guy. However it had stability issues so I rolled back my firmware. I'm currently thinking of custom modify it. I just uploaded my default file to the website and this is what I got. Is it safe to use these settings, Keep in mind all I want is the ability to just unlock/increase vCore and Power limit, I want the speeds to be the same as default (1215 instead of 1306Mhz.)


----------



## Forceman

Those settings look like stock settings. If you want to increase the Power limit, then increase the Max Power Target - I think a lot of people use 255000, which should be 150% - and then change the voltages to 1.1875. You can leave the clock speeds alone.


----------



## deception345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Those settings look like stock settings. If you want to increase the Power limit, then increase the Max Power Target - I think a lot of people use 255000, which should be 150% - and then change the voltages to 1.1875. You can leave the clock speeds alone.


Well I want the ability to max out the vcore as much as possible if I need it in the future. Can I set it to 1.212500 for both tables?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> Well I want the ability to max out the vcore as much as possible if I need it in the future. Can I set it to 1.212500 for both tables?


I don't know, but even if you do you'll still only get 1.2125V. That's the max (and the car automatically adds +0.025 when it boosts, which is why you put 1.1875 in there, so it boosts to 1.2125).

Edit: Ninja'd my typos..


----------



## deception345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> Well I want the ability to max out the vcore as much as possible if I need it in the future. Can I set it to 1.212500 for both tables?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but even if you do you'll still only get 1.215V. That's the max (and the card automatically adds +0.25 when it boosts, which is why you put 1.1875 in there, so it boosts to 1.215).
Click to expand...

Ah OK that makes sense cheers :3


----------



## deception345

I flashed my GPU however the power limit says it's only 145 and not 150


----------



## Forceman

It is based on the default power limit, so if yours was higher than normal that's why. I think stock is 170000, not the 175000 you had.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> ok, I can run my 670 FTW on the original bios at 1306 mhz, should I even really bother at this point with modding the bios. I modded a different 670 ftw a few months ago, but the card just wouldn't handle it and I had to go back to the original bios which didn't exactly seem to perform as it previously did. If going back to original bios are there specific steps needed to be taken? Or do you just flash like before?


So any thoughts on this?


----------



## deception345

When I originally flashed (different guys version) I think it stuffed something up. In GPUZ it says my default clock speed is 1098Mhz, In AB is says it's 1215Mhz but in Heaven it says its 1306Mhz. My previous overclock was 1306Mhz but I reset everything before flashing, How do I fix it?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> So any thoughts on this?


Just reflash it with the stock BIOS, same as before.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> When I originally flashed (different guys version) I think it stuffed something up. In GPUZ it says my default clock speed is 1098Mhz, In AB is says it's 1215Mhz but in Heaven it says its 1306Mhz. My previous overclock was 1306Mhz but I reset everything before flashing, How do I fix it?


Heaven reports it wrong, so ignore that. GPU-Z also doesn't always correctly show the actual boost clock either. Go by what Afterburner says. When you increase the voltage, it will automatically boost higher than before, so what you have sounds pretty normal.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Just reflash it with the stock BIOS.


It is stock bios, I was asking if anyone thinks that I would get some good gains past the 1306 clock I have if I flashed, and If my flash does not work out how easy it would be to flash back to the original


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> It is stock bios, I was asking if anyone thinks that I would get some good gains past the 1306 clock I have if I flashed, and If my flash does not work out how easy it would be to flash back to the original


Oh, I misread part of that. Flashing back to the stock BIOS is as easy as flashing to the modded one - nothing special. The voltage mod seems to give you about 50 MHz or so on the core - if you already have 1306 I would probably just stick with that. Mine does 1280, it did 1330 with the voltage mod, but I flashed back because I figured the extra 50 MHz wasn't worth the extra voltage.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Oh, I misread part of that. Flashing back to the stock BIOS is as easy as flashing to the modded one - nothing special. The voltage mod seems to give you about 50 MHz or so on the core - if you already have 1306 I would probably just stick with that. Mine does 1280, it did 1330 with the voltage mod, but I flashed back because I figured the extra 50 MHz wasn't worth the extra voltage.


So in terms of flashing back and forth I do not have to worry about saved settings or anything? The only reason that I want to flash for is getting my fan higher than 80% to prevent throttling. And yes I am very happy with my 1300+ OC.


----------



## Forceman

No, but it never hurts to reset your Afterburner settings before flashing.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> No, but it never hurts to reset your Afterburner settings before flashing.


I think not resetting in the past confused things when flashing


----------



## deception345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> No, but it never hurts to reset your Afterburner settings before flashing.
> 
> 
> 
> I think not resetting in the past confused things when flashing
Click to expand...

I'm about to unlock my BIOS with the figures 'Forceman' game me. Should I reset my NV CP and AB Settings? I just did a fresh install of latest drivers again today.


----------



## deception345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> No, but it never hurts to reset your Afterburner settings before flashing.
> 
> 
> 
> I think not resetting in the past confused things when flashing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm about to unlock my BIOS with the figures 'Forceman' game me. Should I reset my NV CP and AB Settings? I just did a fresh install of latest drivers again today.
Click to expand...

I just flashed and the Power Limit didn't unlock


----------



## balance1550

Hello overclock.net ,
I am new to this forum and I am looking for some help with flashing my gpu bios. I find myself reading all this information posted and tools listed to flash bios but I am terrified of messing something up because I have never done this before . Just looking for someone to guide me through the process . I have 2 NVidia gtx 660ti's and they are on full cover waterblocks not necessary I know but was going for completely silent rig and I certainly achieved that I have some seriously low temps even at full load they never see more than 36 degrees so I know I have room for some nice overclocks if I could adjust the voltages so that is what brings me here. Any help at all would be greatly appreciated as I have hit a wall with my overclocking limitations .

Ok update, I was able to unlock voltages per the instruction given here but was unable to achieve any stable clock over 1.188 and by reading posts here I should be able to get into the 1.3's I imagine . Temps are not an issue as my gpu's are on full cover waterblocks so im thinking a mobded bios by some1 that knows what they are doing may be the key to my success. Any help would be aces, attached is my stock bios

nvidiagtxGK104.zip 56k .zip file
.


----------



## deception345

I have been looking around the net and I have noticed that apparently in early production line of the MSI GTX 660 TI Power Edition use to overclock like a beast but when NVIDIA cracked it they had to change the BIOS settings to restrict it. That being said I just realized, Why doesn't anyone who Pre-Ordered or got the cards early on upload there BIOS so unlocked out can achieve what we originality paid for?


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Does anyone have an unlocked bios for zotac gtx 670 AMP! Edition. Or even a 1.175v bios. Zotac bins the amp edition and mine clocks like a beast 1306/1775 at a mesely 1.162v, but the card doesn't go any higher on stock bios. The card has a reference 680 PCB just like the evga FTW 670, but I'm not sure about using that bios as my memory is factory over clocked so zotac may have messed with the timings/voltage there.


----------



## Forceman

Just unlock it yourself, or upload it here and someone will do it for you.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

What could I use to upload it or could someone pm me with there email and I'll email it back as an attachment ?. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Forceman

You should just be able to attach/imbed the file in a post here, just zip it first.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

OK I will do it when I get home thanks for the help. Stupid afternoon shift.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

OK I will do it when I get home thanks for the help. Stupid afternoon shift.
Sorry double post.


----------



## GamerIDGoesHere

Hey can you mod my BIOS please?

Thanks
- Dan

GK104.zip 55k .zip file


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerIDGoesHere*
> 
> Hey can you mod my BIOS please?
> 
> Thanks
> - Dan
> 
> GK104.zip 55k .zip file


I sure can

GamerIDGoesHere.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## HOODedDutchman

ZotacAMP!GK104.zip 55k .zip file

Here is my AMP! bios. I labeled it more than just GK104 so that hopefully other users of this card will be able to find the AMP! edition bios here. Card is aparently not very popular. Which is weird considering they are binned by zotac and I believe the highest stock clocked gtx 670.:thumb:Will the card boost higher automatically because the voltage is higher ?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> ZotacAMP!GK104.zip 55k .zip file
> 
> Here is my AMP! bios. I labeled it more than just GK104 so that hopefully other users of this card will be able to find the AMP! edition bios here. Card is aparently not very popular. Which is weird considering they are binned by zotac and I believe the highest stock clocked gtx 670.:thumb:Will the card boost higher automatically because the voltage is higher ?


Yes, they normally do. Here's the BIOS unlocked to 1.21V, 100% fan speed, and 150% power.

ZotacAMP!GK104 Hooded.zip 55k .zip file


----------



## HOODedDutchman

+rep Thanks so much. Boosts to 1280mhz at 1.21v "stock" now. Loving it seams completely stable. I'd assume it would be considering I can bench 1345 all day long now. Was running into temp issues trying to go higher ended up being the crap thermal paste zotac uses and the lack of pressure on the cooler. Added some washers from an H100 fan screw kit I had lying around and some Thermalright chill factor 3 and boom now 65C max in battlefield on auto fan (48% max). Previously was getting into mid 70s on auto fan with stock 1.162v bios only boosting to about 1215mhz. Turned out well (knock on wood)







Found this thing for $320+ tax at a local retailer open box + clearance.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Is there a way to change my cards bios from stock 100% tdp to the 200 watt 100% tdp like on most of the cards posted on the main page. kind of annoying to have to crank tdp everytime i boot. thanks


----------



## Forceman

Set Afterburner or Precision to apply settings at startup. You don't need to reset it every time.

But you can use this if you want, I put 150% as the default:

ZotacAMP!GK104 HOODed power.zip 55k .zip file


----------



## kevindd992002

Or you can set DEFAULT POWER TARGET and MAX POWER LIMIT to your desired value using KBT and avoid using software (which is always better).


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Or you can set DEFAULT POWER TARGET and MAX POWER LIMIT to your desired value using KBT and avoid using software (which is always better).


Indeed it is what I did.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Indeed it is what I did.


Are those the only two values you've modified though? I'm curious if the other "unknown" power values have any effect on the card.


----------



## stickg1

I was trying General123's Easy Flash. I keep getting an error that the BIOS ROM has to have a .rom extension. But I have my modded BIOS in the same folder named "X.rom"

Not really sure what's up, but I'm sure its something dumb on my part. Any insight?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I was trying General123's Easy Flash. I keep getting an error that the BIOS ROM has to have a .rom extension. But I have my modded BIOS in the same folder named "X.rom"
> 
> Not really sure what's up, but I'm sure its something dumb on my part. Any insight?


Download it and see if it works now.


----------



## kevindd992002

@General123

I'm pretty sure you saw my question for you above?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> @General123
> 
> I'm pretty sure you saw my question for you above?


Yes that is all I changed. Have not messed with anything else as I feel it is not needed since we are still limited by voltage.


----------



## PwndN00b

anyone have a stock EVGA 680 SC bios they could post?

Second...I lost both my cards to a bad flash earlier, recovered one of them, but the other doesn't seem to want to let me change the bios. Any ideas?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Yes that is all I changed. Have not messed with anything else as I feel it is not needed since we are still limited by voltage.


Thanks mate.


----------



## PwndN00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PwndN00b*
> 
> anyone have a stock EVGA 680 SC bios they could post?
> 
> Second...I lost both my cards to a bad flash earlier, recovered one of them, but the other doesn't seem to want to let me change the bios. Any ideas?


Sweet balls! I found a 680 SC Signature bios that worked, back to SLI!


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Set Afterburner or Precision to apply settings at startup. You don't need to reset it every time.
> 
> But you can use this if you want, I put 150% as the default:
> 
> ZotacAMP!GK104 HOODed power.zip 55k .zip file


Thanks I didnt know you could do that. I meant something like the gigabyte windforce bios on the front page. Like 200 watt is 100% instead of 155. Is that what you did or will it just say 150% all the time ?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Thanks I didnt know you could do that. I meant something like the gigabyte windforce bios on the front page. Like 200 watt is 100% instead of 155. Is that what you did or will it just say 150% all the time ?


It'll say 100%, but the wattage that corresponds to is 150% of the default wattage. So 100% is now 255W instead of 170W (or whatever the actual number is). Same way the non-reference cards do it.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

+Rep. Zotac is kinda weak. Its reference board but non reference cooler and they keep tdp values the same. Plus had to re-paste cooler and ad washers for pressure. Took me 5 minutes to figure this out. Temps are same at 40% and 80% fan. Clearly bad seated cooler. Come on Zotac. But its a hell of a bin







... Now the question is. Can get a 680 for $100 difference. Keep the card that boosts to 1293mhz with 1.21v bios and can be clocked to 1358mhz or take risk on a reference EVGA that'll be louder for sure and likely not do 1200 even with 1.21v bios. Well without sounding like a jet engine.







Or am I wrong about the potential of the reference 680 cooler. I know the 670 reference is a piece of trash. Had 1 returned it in an hour lol.


----------



## enigma7820

I have a evga gtx 680 2gb sc signature series with the backplate is there a bios mod for my card


----------



## balance1550

nvidiagtxGK104.zip 56k .zip file
Ok update, I was able to unlock voltages per the instruction given here but was unable to achieve any stable clock over 1.188 and by reading posts here I should be able to get into the 1.3's I imagine . Temps are not an issue as my gpu's are on full cover waterblocks so im thinking a mobded bios by some1 that knows what they are doing may be the key to my success. Any help would be aces, attached is my stock bios


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *balance1550*
> 
> nvidiagtxGK104.zip 56k .zip file
> Ok update, I was able to unlock voltages per the instruction given here but was unable to achieve any stable clock over 1.188 and by reading posts here I should be able to get into the 1.3's I imagine . Temps are not an issue as my gpu's are on full cover waterblocks so im thinking a mobded bios by some1 that knows what they are doing may be the key to my success. Any help would be aces, attached is my stock bios


May of just gotten a crappy card. My gigabyte wind force only did max 1290 benchable at 1.21v somewhere around 1270 24/7 stable right around 60°C. Stock boost was only about 1138mhz. While my new card does 1358mhz bench able and 1345mhz stable and has a stock boost of 1228mhz @1.16v. Memory also does 7300mhz on my new card while the gigabyte couldn't break 7000mhz.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Thanks I didnt know you could do that. I meant something like the gigabyte windforce bios on the front page. Like 200 watt is 100% instead of 155. Is that what you did or will it just say 150% all the time ?


Yes, that is what we did. Changing the default power is changing the corresponding power (in W) limit of the 100% value.


----------



## GamerIDGoesHere

Could you give some more insight on the first command and does it need to be changed for SLI?


----------



## bittbull187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerIDGoesHere*
> 
> Could you give some more insight on the first command and does it need to be changed for SLI?


I use -4 -5 -6 name.rom and it will flash in sequence


----------



## stickg1

I tried the Giga WF3 670 BIOS on the OP, then tried modding my own. I can't get a single MHz higher on Valley than I did with stock BIOS. I guess my card is maxed out already. It's a shame because I can only get a 1275MHz on the core, 1875MHz on the RAM. I even modded that BIOS to let me get a 137% Power Target and still can't get anymore MHz. Oh well, I tried...


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I tried the Giga WF3 670 BIOS on the OP, then tried modding my own. I can't get a single MHz higher on Valley than I did with stock BIOS. I guess my card is maxed out already. It's a shame because I can only get a 1275MHz on the core, 1875MHz on the RAM. I even modded that BIOS to let me get a 137% Power Target and still can't get anymore MHz. Oh well, I tried...


How's 1275MHz a shame? That is considered an above average core clock


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> How's 1275MHz a shame? That is considered an above average core clock










I'm greedy


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm greedy


Unfortunately, it's the usual sweet spot of Kepler cards.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> How's 1275MHz a shame? That is considered an above average core clock


lol he saw my clocks







1346mhz on the core with stock bios and 1398mhz with modded bios


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lol he saw my clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1346mhz on the core with stock bios and 1398mhz with modded bios


Wow, really?


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm greedy


Have you checked in gpuz to make sure ur voltage is actually higher ? Very weird you get nothing more. I'd say the average is a good 50mhz more.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Wow, really?


yea but that card throttles with unlocked bios. 
so i kept it @ stock and i modded my second card so it can keep up with my first 1







and no throttling problems with second card


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yea but that card throttles with unlocked bios.
> so i kept it @ stock and i modded my second card so it can keep up with my first 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and no throttling problems with second card


Yes, yes, I believe you







Luck you and I'm also envious!


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Have you checked in gpuz to make sure ur voltage is actually higher ? Very weird you get nothing more. I'd say the average is a good 50mhz more.


Yeah it raised my max voltage from 1.175v to 1.212v and raised my power target from 112% to 125%. I even edited it further to go to 137% and still no extra frequency.


----------



## tarpon31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enigma7820*
> 
> I have a evga gtx 680 2gb sc signature series with the backplate is there a bios mod for my card


 scsig1.zip 56k .zip file


Modded the bios for your card to the following values:

Power Target 150%
Fan goes to 100%
Set Voltage to Max to eliminate throttling
Set your boost to go to 1202mhz in a stressfull game

Your card will likely be able to boost farther but I have no idea what type of OC you have right now so I set this bios conservative to give you some room to play with your OC using Precision or After Burner.

The bios I used is 80.04.09.00.B7 which is a bios used for your card. Have fun.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

So I don't want to be to much of a bugger since I know this is all free work, but I was hoping to get a bit of a custom bios. Picked up an EVGA totally reference gtx 680 card and sold my 670. Was hoping for a bios with stock voltage, but power target set to 125% (100% in windows would actually be 25% higher) and 1176mhz core and 3306mhz on the memory. Also I'd like another bios with 150% power target (100% in windows would actually be 50% higher) 1202mhz core 3306mhz memory and 1.212v. If I'm asking to much just call me an **** disturber and move on







lol.
Here's my stock bios

EVGA680GK104.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## Forceman

As far as I know, there's no way to change the memory speed in the BIOS.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> As far as I know, there's no way to change the memory speed in the BIOS.


Weird. You think the superclock bios on the main page will work with my card ? Its 1176 core and 1700 memory. Superclock is 1552 stock tho so there must be a way to change the memory if there is 1 on the main page at 1700. No stock clock is clocked that high.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> As far as I know, there's no way to change the memory speed in the BIOS.


You just use KBE. There is a option as soon as you open it. Mine is at 1800.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Can I just get a bios with unlocked voltage and 1202 stock clock than









EVGA680GK104.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## tarpon31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Weird. You think the superclock bios on the main page will work with my card ? Its 1176 core and 1700 memory. Superclock is 1552 stock tho so there must be a way to change the memory if there is 1 on the main page at 1700. No stock clock is clocked that high.


Where is your card stable to on the memory?

What clock speeds are you wanting for base clock and boost and memory? You want the fan unlocked as well as the voltage?

I downloaded your bios and will tweak it once I see your reply.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarpon31*
> 
> Where is your card stable to on the memory?
> 
> What clock speeds are you wanting for base clock and boost and memory? You want the fan unlocked as well as the voltage?
> 
> I downloaded your bios and will tweak it once I see your reply.


My memory is stable at +450 in afterburner but id rather just leave it around +300 as theres not enough performance improvement to beat it down like that. 1202 core is what id like for max boost clock with stock voltage. Could I get a bios with these settings on stock voltage and a bios with these settings and voltage unlocked ?


----------



## tarpon31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Can I just get a bios with unlocked voltage and 1202 stock clock than
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA680GK104.zip 56k .zip file


 hoodeddutchman.zip 57k .zip file


base 1084.5
boost 1150 will got to 1202 in stressfull game
memory 1702
fan 100%
power target 150%
voltage to max

Done with the bios you uploaded.

I setup your clocks to be similar to a FTW or SC Signature but used your bios. It is always better to use the bios that came on your card.


----------



## tarpon31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> My memory is stable at +450 in afterburner but id rather just leave it around +300 as theres not enough performance improvement to beat it down like that. 1202 core is what id like for max boost clock with stock voltage. Could I get a bios with these settings on stock voltage and a bios with these settings and voltage unlocked ?


I had set you up with a unlocked bios before I read your last post.

Setting your boost to 1202 at stock voltage is tricky as it's less predictable than it is with voltage unlocked.

The reason being is some cards boost more steps than other's do you remember how many diferent boost speeds you saw your card boost to?, what was the max your card boost to without you doing any overclocking?, with these answers this can get me close to getting this done.


----------



## tarpon31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> My memory is stable at +450 in afterburner but id rather just leave it around +300 as theres not enough performance improvement to beat it down like that. 1202 core is what id like for max boost clock with stock voltage. Could I get a bios with these settings on stock voltage and a bios with these settings and voltage unlocked ?


 hoodeddutchman2.zip 57k .zip file


nevermind here ya go wasn't hard to do.... it's been a long day my apologies.

stock voltage,unlocked fan,boost to 1202,downclocked memory -100 from my previos bios I tweaked for you.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

lol ok my max stock boost was 1084 with no overclocking. Thanks for the help +rep for sure !


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Can it be changed so that 100% shown in msi afterburner is actually higher. like 100% is actually 200watt like the evga ftw bios on the main page. for some reason when i ad tdp in msi afterburner it goes back to 1084 clocks...


----------



## tarpon31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Can it be changed so that 100% shown in msi afterburner is actually higher. like 100% is actually 200watt like the evga ftw bios on the main page. for some reason when i ad tdp in msi afterburner it goes back to 1084 clocks...


So your saying it's using up all it's tdp and throttling backwards?. Is this with the stock bios or voltage unlocked bios?

Also don't forget to hit "default" in afterburner and erase your old profile.


----------



## tarpon31

Also actualy the FTW bios on the main page atleast for the 2GB model is not realy a FTW bios....the stock power rating on a FTW 680 is 190 watts at 100%


----------



## tarpon31

ftw.orig.zip 57k .zip file


Ok, I actualy have two original bios's from the FTW 680 in my collection as I used to own one...

I matched up the power specs of the FTW to that in your original bios kept the boost limit to 1202,voltage unlocked and fan unlocked.

I know the file says ftw_orig but that is your bios modified to the FTW specs.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarpon31*
> 
> ftw.orig.zip 57k .zip file
> 
> 
> Ok, I actualy have two original bios's from the FTW 680 in my collection as I used to own one...
> 
> I matched up the power specs of the FTW to that in your original bios kept the boost limit to 1202,voltage unlocked and fan unlocked.
> 
> I know the file says ftw_orig but that is your bios modified to the FTW specs.


ok so this is basically same as the first modded bios u posted for me but power limit is tweaked differently correct? looks like ill be sticking to stock voltage overclocked bios for 24/7 anyways. I could only get an extra 40mhz out of the core with the 1.21v bios. dissapointing. I can't even match my heaven score with my 670. so 1241mhz core/ 1739mhz memory on a 680 cannot match a 1358 mhz/ 1825mhz clock on a 670 lol. In conclusion buying a binned 670 is better than a reference 680 if you are an overclocker. At least in my case. 88.1fps for the 680 at above clocks and 88.5fps for the 670 at above clocks. At least i gained almost 3 years of EVGA warrantee and a card that doesn't vent into my case







CPU temps dropped 4C.


----------



## tarpon31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> ok so this is basically same as the first modded bios u posted for me but power limit is tweaked differently correct? looks like ill be sticking to stock voltage overclocked bios for 24/7 anyways. I could only get an extra 40mhz out of the core with the 1.21v bios. dissapointing. I can't even match my heaven score with my 670. so 1241mhz core/ 1739mhz memory on a 680 cannot match a 1358 mhz/ 1825mhz clock on a 670 lol. In conclusion buying a binned 670 is better than a reference 680 if you are an overclocker. At least in my case. 88.1fps for the 680 at above clocks and 88.5fps for the 670 at above clocks.


Sorry things didn't work out.

Actualy with the latest bios I tweaked for you I changed a few more power setting's.....your card would receive 190 watts at 100% and the power target was moved to 132% which would deliver it 250 watts and there are a few more power settings in my program that I changed all the way to match the FTW....problem is the FTW uses an 8 + 6 Pin and I believe your yourd uses a 6 + 6 pin config so your card may not even be able to take advantage of the extra power I added in the latest bios but you can try.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarpon31*
> 
> hoodeddutchman2.zip 57k .zip file
> 
> 
> nevermind here ya go wasn't hard to do.... it's been a long day my apologies.
> 
> stock voltage,unlocked fan,boost to 1202,downclocked memory -100 from my previos bios I tweaked for you.


This bios is the one I was going to stick with, but it doesn't boost to 1202 it just goes to 1084 same as stock. The memory is changed tho at 3305 right where I wanted it. If your willing to fix this (I know I've taken a ton of your time) could you just change the tdp slightly to. So 100% is actually 110% or so just to keep from throttling in crysis 3.


----------



## tarpon31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> This bios is the one I was going to stick with, but it doesn't boost to 1202 it just goes to 1084 same as stock. The memory is changed tho at 3305 right where I wanted it. If your willing to fix this (I know I've taken a ton of your time) could you just change the tdp slightly to. So 100% is actually 110% or so just to keep from throttling in crysis 3.


 hoodeddutchman2.zip 57k .zip file


It's no problem man. But like I said it's a bit harder to predict the boost without upping the voltage. Let me know how you like this bios it's basicly FTW specs stock voltage then I upped the clock table to try to get it to boost to 1202 then moved your power target to 150%....and I know what you mean about crisis 3...that suckers sucks the power.


----------



## tarpon31

You can try this one to 150% power target unlocked fan base clock left stock bumped clock table up to try to get it to boost to 1202.

stock_1202.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Whats the difference between the 2 u just posted ?


----------



## tarpon31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Whats the difference between the 2 u just posted ?


the first has a base clock of 1084 and boost of 1150 max boost 1202 150% power target.

The second is basicly your stock bios with stock settings power target moved to 150% and I moved the clock table up a few steps in hopes it will boost to 1202 for you.

The only way you will know what it will boost to is to try it...more than likely both will boost to 1202 or slightly under it.


----------



## luciddreamer124

I have a few questions regarding these bios tools and voltage in the 600 series in general, as I don't know a whole lot about the subject. FYI I run 2 gtx 670 ftws and currently have them OCed to about 1320mhz.

1. If the 600 series has locked voltage regulation, why is there a bar in Precision X to change the voltage? Does this not actually up the voltage on your card? It seems that when I modify this setting it usually returns to stock voltage by itself.

2. What are the dangers/drawbacks of flashing a new bios?

3. Are there any complications with SLI?


----------



## sack_patrol

I flashed my bios with the unlocked target and voltage. Now I'm getting an overclock of 1319.5 MHz/1692.9 MHz on my Windforce GTX 680. Been stressing it all day with games and benchmarks. Seems stable and I'd like to flash the new clocks as well. The problem is that I don't know how exactly to translate my overclock into the kepler bios editor. Not sure which clocks to edit and which not to. Also I'm not sure how my memory clock translates from the 1692.9 into the number that's 3000 something. I could probably look in Heaven but I'd rather do the math on my own.

If anyone can explain to me which clocks to modify how I'd be very grateful. I want to be able to do it myself as opposed to having someone else do it for me. That takes all the fun out of it I think. Plus I haven't even maxed out the voltage on the card so I think I can overclock even more eventually.

I've got +60 offset on the core and +370 on the memory.

Thanks.


----------



## Forceman

Just double the memory number, so 3386. But doesn't Afterburner/Precision already show it in 3xxx numbers (so 3374 based on +370)?


----------



## PwndN00b

Could someone unlock this bios for me please?

PwndN00b.zip 56k .zip file

Last time I tried, it didn't turn out well.....thanks in advance.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PwndN00b*
> 
> Could someone unlock this bios for me please?
> 
> PwndN00b.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> Last time I tried, it didn't turn out well.....thanks in advance.


1202/150% 1.2v

PwndN00b.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## enigma7820

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarpon31*
> 
> scsig1.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> Modded the bios for your card to the following values:
> 
> Power Target 150%
> Fan goes to 100%
> Set Voltage to Max to eliminate throttling
> Set your boost to go to 1202mhz in a stressfull game
> 
> Your card will likely be able to boost farther but I have no idea what type of OC you have right now so I set this bios conservative to give you some room to play with your OC using Precision or After Burner.
> 
> The bios I used is 80.04.09.00.B7 which is a bios used for your card. Have fun.


sorry it took so long I just got back thank you for taking the time to help me out.


----------



## PwndN00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> 1202/150% 1.2v
> 
> PwndN00b.zip 57k .zip file


Thank you very much!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> I have a few questions regarding these bios tools and voltage in the 600 series in general, as I don't know a whole lot about the subject. FYI I run 2 gtx 670 ftws and currently have them OCed to about 1320mhz.
> 
> 1. If the 600 series has locked voltage regulation, why is there a bar in Precision X to change the voltage? Does this not actually up the voltage on your card? It seems that when I modify this setting it usually returns to stock voltage by itself.
> 
> 2. What are the dangers/drawbacks of flashing a new bios?
> 
> 3. Are there any complications with SLI?


I have used SLI since the 2xx series with sli 275s. Never had any issues. Loved it. Getting my other 670 FTW back from an rma today and can't wait.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> I have a few questions regarding these bios tools and voltage in the 600 series in general, as I don't know a whole lot about the subject. FYI I run 2 gtx 670 ftws and currently have them OCed to about 1320mhz.
> 
> 1. If the 600 series has locked voltage regulation, why is there a bar in Precision X to change the voltage? Does this not actually up the voltage on your card? It seems that when I modify this setting it usually returns to stock voltage by itself.
> 
> 2. What are the dangers/drawbacks of flashing a new bios?
> 
> 3. Are there any complications with SLI?


sounds like some competion post some bencmarks withthose babys
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form-single-and-multi-monitors/0_20

We need better 670 scores in that thread


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> sounds like some competion post some bencmarks withthose babys
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form-single-and-multi-monitors/0_20
> 
> We need better 670 scores in this thread


I just got almost 1800 on a single 670 ftw, is that good?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I just got almost 1800 on a single 670 ftw, is that good?


im not sure about the score but there are great graphs to compare with all types of cards


----------



## taafe

Could a complete nood do this on my evga gtx 680?


----------



## stickg1

Is 150% power target bad for a Gigabyte WF3 670? Stock is 112%, the modded BIOS in the OP is 125%. But I see that a lot of the EVGA SC's do 150%. Is 150% okay for my card or should I stick with 125%?


----------



## GamerIDGoesHere

Question, why are the stock and boost clocks the same (1202) after flash?


----------



## sack_patrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Is 150% power target bad for a Gigabyte WF3 670? Stock is 112%, the modded BIOS in the OP is 125%. But I see that a lot of the EVGA SC's do 150%. Is 150% okay for my card or should I stick with 125%?


I think it's okay since you can adjust the power target in the overclocking software to be 125% if you like, and keep 150% as the maximum for future overclocking as opposed to having to flash again just for that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerIDGoesHere*
> 
> Question, why are the stock and boost clocks the same (1202) after flash?


Because that's how they were set in the bios editor. The max boost was also set to 1202 so you won't go beyond that.


----------



## PwndN00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sack_patrol*
> 
> Because that's how they were set in the bios editor. The max boost was also set to 1202 so you won't go beyond that.


How do we fix this? My card won't go over 1202, with original bios I was hitting 1241.


----------



## sack_patrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PwndN00b*
> 
> How do we fix this? My card won't go over 1202, with original bios I was hitting 1241.


1241 on stock settings or you overclocked with the old bios? I'm asking because your old bios that you gave to general to unlock have a boost limit of 1215.

Anyway, here's a fixed version. Clocks should be as they were before, except you should also get the unlocks you currently have. So max voltage is unlocked and 150% power target.

X revision 2.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## PwndN00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sack_patrol*
> 
> 1241 on stock settings or you overclocked with the old bios? I'm asking because your old bios that you gave to general to unlock have a boost limit of 1215.
> 
> Anyway, here's a fixed version. Clocks should be as they were before, except you should also get the unlocks you currently have. So max voltage is unlocked and 150% power target.
> 
> X revision 2.zip 57k .zip file


Thanks so much, I'll give it a go!


----------



## Rapcher

Couple of questions concerning my OC.
Well, I have two EVGA GTX 680s in SLI. I've had these cards for a little over a year exactly, and they have been watercooled since I got them. Temps never get over 42*C. One SC and the other standard. At the time, back in 04/2012 when only the ref designs were out. I copied the BIOS of the SC one and put it on the regular one. Never looked back. I saw the KGB unlocker a couple of days ago browsing through Xtremesystems.
Well, I unlocked the BIOS and flashed them. Some people on reddit/xtremesystems suggested that I should of changed the BIOS to a SC SIG 2 BIOS from EVGA. Does it matter which BIOS I choose if I unlock it anyways? Is the SC SIG2 a ref BIOS? How can I tell?

At any rate, clocks were up to 1293mhz. Had to clock it down. Got them running stable at 1266/1267 on Valley Benchmark. Ran like 8-10 tests all stable. Tried to run them on Heaven, they crashed. Got it stable at like a 1244. Ran through the entire tests, and crashed at the end once it gave me the score. Why would it crash at the end after completing the benchmark? Is valley less intensive then heaven?

I've been looking at other people's screenshots/posts. I am wondering why my powertarget never goes above 98? I see some people getting like 115%-145% and more. I have my target level to 150%. I messed with it setting it from 100-150%. Didn't make a difference.
http://i.imgur.com/Mwi4emm.png This screenshot was taken during Heaven benchmark.

Sometimes when I play World of Warcraft, my GPU settings for reasons unknown to me, (even with Precision/Afterburner settings applied (Not running both programs at the same time either)) the GPU will shoot up to 1293, crashing the drivers. Screen flashes black and comes back to desktop. But I have settings applied to stay at 1266. Sometimes, I even go back to default and hit apply profile settings again, and it still does it. It does it randomly. Thoughts on this?

My final question is, why are Afterburner and Precision not reporting speeds correctly? When I run Valley, it says my speeds are at 1266/1267. But on both, Precision and Afterburner it says its only at 1254?


----------



## sack_patrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rapcher*
> 
> Couple of questions concerning my OC.
> Well, I have two EVGA GTX 680s in SLI. I've had these cards for a little over a year exactly, and they have been watercooled since I got them. Temps never get over 42*C. One SC and the other standard. At the time, back in 04/2012 when only the ref designs were out. I copied the BIOS of the SC one and put it on the regular one. Never looked back. I saw the KGB unlocker a couple of days ago browsing through Xtremesystems.
> Well, I unlocked the BIOS and flashed them. Some people on reddit/xtremesystems suggested that I should of changed the BIOS to a SC SIG 2 BIOS from EVGA. Does it matter which BIOS I choose if I unlock it anyways? Is the SC SIG2 a ref BIOS? How can I tell?
> 
> At any rate, clocks were up to 1293mhz. Had to clock it down. Got them running stable at 1266/1267 on Valley Benchmark. Ran like 8-10 tests all stable. Tried to run them on Heaven, they crashed. Got it stable at like a 1244. Ran through the entire tests, and crashed at the end once it gave me the score. Why would it crash at the end after completing the benchmark? Is valley less intensive then heaven?
> 
> I've been looking at other people's screenshots/posts. I am wondering why my powertarget never goes above 98? I see some people getting like 115%-145% and more. I have my target level to 150%. I messed with it setting it from 100-150%. Didn't make a difference.
> http://i.imgur.com/Mwi4emm.png This screenshot was taken during Heaven benchmark.
> 
> Sometimes when I play World of Warcraft, my GPU settings for reasons unknown to me, (even with Precision/Afterburner settings applied (Not running both programs at the same time either)) the GPU will shoot up to 1293, crashing the drivers. Screen flashes black and comes back to desktop. But I have settings applied to stay at 1266. Sometimes, I even go back to default and hit apply profile settings again, and it still does it. It does it randomly. Thoughts on this?
> 
> My final question is, why are Afterburner and Precision not reporting speeds correctly? When I run Valley, it says my speeds are at 1266/1267. But on both, Precision and Afterburner it says its only at 1254?


I think that the KGB is inferior to the Kepler Bios Editor. You should use that instead to unlock your bios as it has much more options and shows more information about your card's bios. Some of the options are not self explanatory but there's a rough translation as to what each option does here. I think with this program you'll be able to tell apart the different card's bios.

Valley is indeed less intensive than Heaven from what I've seen, and also I believe that it shows the WRONG clock speeds. You should trust GPU-Z most of all. Then go with Afterburner/Precision. Disregard what valley says. As for Heaven I don't think it even shows core clock. Only memory in terms of GDDR5 so the number will be twice what your memory clock actually is.

I'm not sure why the TDP never goes over 98% for you. Some cards do it others don't. Mine didn't go over ~80% until I flashed a higher voltage of 1.2v. Now it barely reaches 103% but the card still overclocks very well. Currently I'm at 1320/1687.5 with temps never going over 60C. So in short, I wouldn't worry about the TDP. It will go up when the card feels that it needs to. I don't think it's a limiting factor.

As for the jumpy clocks, it may be caused by the bios you flashed. Some compatibility issue could be causing it. What I would suggest you do is get to know the Kepler Bios Editor and modify individually the stock bios of each of your cards. Then flash then back with whatever voltage and clocks you like. That way you know that the bios you are flashing is 100% compatible and any issues that may arise afterwards are highly likely to be just instability in the overclock.

You could also just leave your bios here and have someone else modify them for you but I would advice people do it themselves (with caution of course) since you have full control over what you want to do, and it's more fun of course.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rapcher*
> 
> My final question is, why are Afterburner and Precision not reporting speeds correctly? When I run Valley, it says my speeds are at 1266/1267. But on both, Precision and Afterburner it says its only at 1254?


Valley also reports very different speeds for me too. I think valley may just be a little buggy. I would go by what your OC software says. Valley was reporting speeds on one of my cards that was not doable, 1393 mhz on a card that could not go past 1240ish.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PwndN00b*
> 
> How do we fix this? My card won't go over 1202, with original bios I was hitting 1241.


Many people do not like boost, so I disable it and give a flat 1202 core. This is better for stability when overclocking that way the clock is not going everywhere.


----------



## PwndN00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Many people do not like boost, so I disable it and give a flat 1202 core. This is better for stability when overclocking that way the clock is not going everywhere.


Could you edit it for just full unlock, no limits except the voltages. It seemed to hang at 1202 before which caused my benching to drop.
2 files for you, if you could please.

PwndN00b.zip 111k .zip file


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PwndN00b*
> 
> Could you edit it for just full unlock, no limits except the voltages. It seemed to hang at 1202 before which caused my benching to drop.
> 2 files for you, if you could please.
> 
> PwndN00b.zip 111k .zip file


There is no limit to the core, you have to increase it via software like regular overclocking.


----------



## PwndN00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> There is no limit to the core, you have to increase it via software like regular overclocking.


I'll give it another go, thanks.


----------



## Lostand

Any Bios compatible with the Palit GTX680 JetStream 4GB?

Thanks!


----------



## Rapcher

If someone could modify mine. I'm going to do it myself, I just want to see something, kinda like homework of someone's else clock/work as a reference kind of. So I can see what I am doing.
I want the voltage at 1.212.

Original.zip 109k .zip file
This is my SC GTX G80 Ref Bios.


----------



## Icarian

When unlocking a BIOS, default KGB settings puts your voltages at 1.187 though you can go all the way to 1.212, how come? isn't it better to put it at 1.212 for stability?


----------



## sack_patrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icarian*
> 
> When unlocking a BIOS, default KGB settings puts your voltages at 1.187 though you can go all the way to 1.212, how come? isn't it better to put it at 1.212 for stability?


If you flash that bios you'll see that the voltage is actually 1.2 in GPUZ. If you flash with a higher voltage then the voltage will, in reality, be even higher than that. There's a voltage bump from somewhere that's being applied to what you set but I'm not sure where it comes from.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Many people do not like boost, so I disable it and give a flat 1202 core. This is better for stability when overclocking that way the clock is not going everywhere.


How do you disable boost?


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> How do you disable boost?


Would also like to know this. My boost is only about 52 so might as well disable.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> How do you disable boost?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Would also like to know this. My boost is only about 52 so might as well disable.



Just make the base clock, boost limit and boost clock the same number.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> 
> Just make the base clock, boost limit and boost clock the same number.


Thanks







What is the advantage of disabling boost though? The 3D core clocks would have a high and single clock speed?

Also, what is the difference between KBT and KBE?


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> 
> Just make the base clock, boost limit and boost clock the same number.


Thank ya mate.

I'm trying everything as I don't understand one thing. My card boosts to 980. Then my Kepler boost goes up to 1032. I set my core at +120 but it reports 1150. Is this perfectly fine if there is only a 2MHz difference? If I go any higher than +120 core, it seems to lock in at 1150MHz.


----------



## Forceman

Boost works in 13 MHz increments, so you'd need to increase/decrease the offset enough to hit the next level.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the advantage of disabling boost though? The 3D core clocks would have a high and single clock speed?
> 
> Also, what is the difference between KBT and KBE?


KBT has more features, a UI.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> KBT has more features, a UI.


Oh ok. Is the "Offset" in Precision equal to the "GPU Clock Offset +13MHz" in KBT?


----------



## sack_patrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh ok. Is the "Offset" in Precision equal to the "GPU Clock Offset +13MHz" in KBT?


They have a similar effect in that they both increase or decrease the core clock of the card. The difference is that you can set it to anything in Precision, where as in the Tweaker you can only increase with the big button and only +13mhz on the boost and stock core clock. This is sort of negated by the fact that you can enter manual values in the boxes and don't need do the +13 at all. Plus the button is greyed out if you do enter custom values who's difference is not dividable by 13 exactly (I THINK). For example the difference between by stock core and boost core is 65, divided by 13 is 5. So that lets me use the button. But if i change the values to something else it grays out.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sack_patrol*
> 
> They have a similar effect in that they both increase or decrease the core clock of the card. The difference is that you can set it to anything in Precision, where as in the Tweaker you can only increase with the big button and only +13mhz on the boost and stock core clock. This is sort of negated by the fact that you can enter manual values in the boxes and don't need do the +13 at all. Plus the button is greyed out if you do enter custom values who's difference is not dividable by 13 exactly (I THINK). For example the difference between by stock core and boost core is 65, divided by 13 is 5. So that lets me use the button. But if i change the values to something else it grays out.


Well, yes but you need to stick with increasing your clocks by 13MHz anyway, it's how Kepler works.

I know for a fact that KBT increases both base clock and boost clock when you use that +13MHz button. When you use Offset in Precision, does it apply the offset value also to both base and boost clocks?

I read the guide here over and over and over and I really am confused on how Google translated that originally German guide. What is the difference between setting the Boost Limit (under Common tab) and the Max Table Clock (under Boost Table tab)?


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> sounds like some competion post some bencmarks withthose babys
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form-single-and-multi-monitors/0_20
> 
> We need better 670 scores in that thread


Well I've gotten up to 3703. For some reason one of my cards never maxes out like the other. (One goes up to 1333 while the other stays around 1250, is that just how sli works?)
If I venture into this bios stuff I may be able to get higher, we'll see


----------



## sack_patrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Well, yes but you need to stick with increasing your clocks by 13MHz anyway, it's how Kepler works.
> 
> I know for a fact that KBT increases both base clock and boost clock when you use that +13MHz button. When you use Offset in Precision, does it apply the offset value also to both base and boost clocks?
> 
> I read the guide here over and over and over and I really am confused on how Google translated that originally German guide. What is the difference between setting the Boost Limit (under Common tab) and the Max Table Clock (under Boost Table tab)?


I'm not sure you need to increase the clocks by 13. It doesn't really matter. I increased by values such as 10,5,1 etc. Until I reached my max core clock. Didn't really matter. The only place I've seen the 13mhz matter is in the max boost which lowers with 13mhz each time you reach temperatures that would trigger it to lower. Not sure what those are.

When you add offset you apply it to the base clock I believe. Now, the boost clock is a set amount of mhz above the base. So when you add offset to your base, it automatically adds that much to the boost. Same for boost to max boost except there's another difference between those clocks. In the Bios editor however, you have full control over all the different states and you can decided what you want each one to be. *In short ya, offset in precision is applied to both clocks. BUT ALSO to the max boost limit clock.*

I'm also not too sure about the difference between the table clock and boost limit. I think that they should be the same value though. Since the boost limit is the boost limit aka max clock that your card can run at, and the table also illustrates such a state which would be the last green number. I think you could set the table clock higher but i don't know what that does since you are limited by what you set in the boost limit in common tab.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sack_patrol*
> 
> I'm not sure you need to increase the clocks by 13. It doesn't really matter. I increased by values such as 10,5,1 etc. Until I reached my max core clock. Didn't really matter. The only place I've seen the 13mhz matter is in the max boost which lowers with 13mhz each time you reach temperatures that would trigger it to lower. Not sure what those are.
> 
> When you add offset you apply it to the base clock I believe. Now, the boost clock is a set amount of mhz above the base. So when you add offset to your base, it automatically adds that much to the boost. Same for boost to max boost except there's another difference between those clocks. In the Bios editor however, you have full control over all the different states and you can decided what you want each one to be. *In short ya, offset in precision is applied to both clocks. BUT ALSO to the max boost limit clock.*
> 
> I'm also not too sure about the difference between the table clock and boost limit. I think that they should be the same value though. Since the boost limit is the boost limit aka max clock that your card can run at, and the table also illustrates such a state which would be the last green number. I think you could set the table clock higher but i don't know what that does since you are limited by what you set in the boost limit in common tab.


The core clock speeds for Kepler cards are in the multiples of 13MHz. When you are overclocking, did you ever notice an increase between 0~13MHz? No, right? You only notice increases in the multiples of 13MHz.

Hmm, I'm not sure about that. What I know is that the Kepler Boost value (the fixed value) is applied FROM BOOST TO MAX BOOST. There is no relation between base clock and boost clock, they are just set independent of each other; the boost clock being higher than the base clock.

Yeah, that makes sense but I'm not really sure about the difference either.


----------



## Icarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sack_patrol*
> 
> If you flash that bios you'll see that the voltage is actually 1.2 in GPUZ. If you flash with a higher voltage then the voltage will, in reality, be even higher than that. There's a voltage bump from somewhere that's being applied to what you set but I'm not sure where it comes from.


Meaning there's no reason to stick with 1,187v, and 1.212v is actually higher since the card bumps the volts a bit when boosted?


----------



## sack_patrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> The core clock speeds for Kepler cards are in the multiples of 13MHz. When you are overclocking, did you ever notice an increase between 0~13MHz? No, right? You only notice increases in the multiples of 13MHz.
> 
> Hmm, I'm not sure about that. What I know is that the Kepler Boost value (the fixed value) is applied FROM BOOST TO MAX BOOST. There is no relation between base clock and boost clock, they are just set independent of each other; the boost clock being higher than the base clock.
> 
> Yeah, that makes sense but I'm not really sure about the difference either.


It is possible that there's nothing in common between base and boost clocks. I just noticed that the difference between mine was 65 which was divided perfectly by 13. Plus in the editor I can use the button only if this sort of property exists between the two clocks. And yea there's a value that's applied from boost to max boost but that's not the same as the previous one. It's the one that decreases with 13mhz each time you reach a new temperature threshold starting from 70C if i remember correctly. GPU Boost 1.0 antics.

Though I have to disagree on the overclocking increments of 13mhz. When I apply any offset to my card through precision it shows up as it is. Right now my final core overclock is 1320mhz which isn't dividable by 13. Read the section on Kepler Boost here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icarian*
> 
> Meaning there's no reason to stick with 1,187v, and 1.212v is actually higher since the card bumps the volts a bit when boosted?


Yea as long as you know that there's a bump in the voltage when you flash it, you can just set the slider (if you're using KBT) to the max. Shouldn't be any issues.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

1319 is. Likely software reporting it wrong. Wish we could get more than 1.212v without hard mod.


----------



## sack_patrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> 1319 is. Likely software reporting it wrong. Wish we could get more than 1.212v without hard mod.


1313 is, 1326 is. 1320 isn't and 1319 also isn't.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Not from 0 but it is an increment of 13 over base. 1202 isn't a multiple of 13 but it is a increment of 13mhz intervals over base. Nobody meant it was a multiple of 13. Boost is a multiple of 13 over base. 1319 is and so is 1202 (the number most are using for boost clock on there modded bios'.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sack_patrol*
> 
> It is possible that there's nothing in common between base and boost clocks. I just noticed that the difference between mine was 65 which was divided perfectly by 13. Plus in the editor I can use the button only if this sort of property exists between the two clocks. And yea there's a value that's applied from boost to max boost but that's not the same as the previous one. It's the one that decreases with 13mhz each time you reach a new temperature threshold starting from 70C if i remember correctly. GPU Boost 1.0 antics.
> 
> Though I have to disagree on the overclocking increments of 13mhz. When I apply any offset to my card through precision it shows up as it is. Right now my final core overclock is 1320mhz which isn't dividable by 13. Read the section on Kepler Boost here.
> Yea as long as you know that there's a bump in the voltage when you flash it, you can just set the slider (if you're using KBT) to the max. Shouldn't be any issues.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> 1319 is. Likely software reporting it wrong. Wish we could get more than 1.212v without hard mod.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Not from 0 but it is an increment of 13 over base. 1202 isn't a multiple of 13 but it is a increment of 13mhz intervals over base. Nobody meant it was a multiple of 13. Boost is a multiple of 13 over base. 1319 is and so is 1202 (the number most are using for boost clock on there modded bios'.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> The core clock speeds for Kepler cards are in the multiples of 13MHz. When you are overclocking, did you ever notice an increase between 0~13MHz? No, right? You only notice increases in the multiples of 13MHz.
> 
> Hmm, I'm not sure about that. What I know is that the Kepler Boost value (the fixed value) is applied FROM BOOST TO MAX BOOST. There is no relation between base clock and boost clock, they are just set independent of each other; the boost clock being higher than the base clock.
> 
> Yeah, that makes sense but I'm not really sure about the difference either.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sack_patrol*
> 
> I'm not sure you need to increase the clocks by 13. It doesn't really matter. I increased by values such as 10,5,1 etc. Until I reached my max core clock. Didn't really matter. The only place I've seen the 13mhz matter is in the max boost which lowers with 13mhz each time you reach temperatures that would trigger it to lower. Not sure what those are.
> 
> When you add offset you apply it to the base clock I believe. Now, the boost clock is a set amount of mhz above the base. So when you add offset to your base, it automatically adds that much to the boost. Same for boost to max boost except there's another difference between those clocks. In the Bios editor however, you have full control over all the different states and you can decided what you want each one to be. *In short ya, offset in precision is applied to both clocks. BUT ALSO to the max boost limit clock.*
> 
> I'm also not too sure about the difference between the table clock and boost limit. I think that they should be the same value though. Since the boost limit is the boost limit aka max clock that your card can run at, and the table also illustrates such a state which would be the last green number. I think you could set the table clock higher but i don't know what that does since you are limited by what you set in the boost limit in common tab.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Well, yes but you need to stick with increasing your clocks by 13MHz anyway, it's how Kepler works.
> 
> I know for a fact that KBT increases both base clock and boost clock when you use that +13MHz button. When you use Offset in Precision, does it apply the offset value also to both base and boost clocks?
> 
> I read the guide here over and over and over and I really am confused on how Google translated that originally German guide. What is the difference between setting the Boost Limit (under Common tab) and the Max Table Clock (under Boost Table tab)?


Kepler boost is not 13mhz, but 13.065mhz. And the *base* is 614.5. The *OMG 14mhz, my card is broken, RMA!* all comes from those 3 decimals being left out -.-, 1320mhz is a correct readout.


----------



## links2586

Hello all. I just purchased a Asus 660 ti DC2 OC edition card. It just arrived. Still waiting on my h100i to oc my cpu, so i figured id startoff oc'in my card. I mananged to get it up to 1099mhz on stock voltage, but would like to push past this. attached is my firmware/bios. I'm positive this card can do better then this, but i do not want to fry my card due to lack of knowledge. Hope you guys can lend a hand









https://mega.co.nz/#!aNIxCT6T!MoZ6rBTVZ6-tIa1hx6rAjjU7gcx7Dq3V3RdTvpGrcuE


----------



## JTHMfreak

Okay, so my top card is a poor overclocker, gonna flash the bios. Should I remove my second card before doing this? Also, if flashing makes it even more unstable, do I simply just re-flash in order to go back, or are there particular steps involved?


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Kepler boost is not 13mhz, but 13.065mhz. And the *base* is 614.5. The *OMG 14mhz, my card is broken, RMA!* all comes from those 3 decimals being left out -.-, 1320mhz is a correct readout.


We've been served lol


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Kepler boost is not 13mhz, but 13.065mhz. And the *base* is 614.5. The *OMG 14mhz, my card is broken, RMA!* all comes from those 3 decimals being left out -.-, 1320mhz is a correct readout.


This and if you go to the 306.97 driver you can overclock in 2's







. It is nice because my card can do 1330 but not 1332 (which is the only thing the new drivers allow since this stupid "in increments of 13" crap).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *links2586*
> 
> Hello all. I just purchased a Asus 660 ti DC2 OC edition card. It just arrived. Still waiting on my h100i to oc my cpu, so i figured id startoff oc'in my card. I mananged to get it up to 1099mhz on stock voltage, but would like to push past this. attached is my firmware/bios. I'm positive this card can do better then this, but i do not want to fry my card due to lack of knowledge. Hope you guys can lend a hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!aNIxCT6T!MoZ6rBTVZ6-tIa1hx6rAjjU7gcx7Dq3V3RdTvpGrcuE


 links2586.zip 57k .zip file









And for future notice please just put the file in a zip and attach it to your post, it makes things much faster.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Okay, so my top card is a poor overclocker, gonna flash the bios. Should I remove my second card before doing this? Also, if flashing makes it even more unstable, do I simply just re-flash in order to go back, or are there particular steps involved?


No,
Quote:


> For GPU1: nvflash --index=0 -4 -5 -6 nameofurbios.rom
> 
> For GPU2: nvflash --index=1 -4 -5 -6 nameofurbios2.rom


----------



## links2586

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> This and if you go to the 306.97 driver you can overclock in 2's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It is nice because my card can do 1330 but not 1332 (which is the only thing the new drivers allow since this stupid "in increments of 13" crap).
> 
> links2586.zip 57k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for future notice please just put the file in a zip and attach it to your post, it makes things much faster.
> No,


thanks alot







what did you do to the bios anyway? I see you raised the voltage to max. Is that it? Reason i ask is i'm about to flash it. Don't wanna fry my mobo or card.
I guess just flash and follow standard overclocking guidelines aka: raise core speeds until no longer stable, downclock until stable,record number, back to stock, raise memory until no longer stable, decrease until it is stable, record that number, then put both at the recorded numbers, then slowly work away until completely stable?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *links2586*
> 
> thanks alot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what did you do to the bios anyway? I see you raised the voltage to max. Is that it? Reason i ask is i'm about to flash it. Don't wanna fry my mobo or card.
> I guess just flash and follow standard overclocking guidelines aka: raise core speeds until no longer stable, downclock until stable,record number, back to stock, raise memory until no longer stable, decrease until it is stable, record that number, then put both at the recorded numbers, then slowly work away until completely stable?


The voltage is increased, but as a side effect of increasing the voltage, your stock speed will also be faster. Just be mindful, that you will need to completely reset your overclocking settings before flashing.


----------



## links2586

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> The voltage is increased, but as a side effect of increasing the voltage, your stock speed will also be faster. Just be mindful, that you will need to completely reset your overclocking settings before flashing.


My current OC settings are just a saved profile in ASUS GPU tweak. They are not set to start at windows startup. I have to actually open the app and apply them. Would you suggest I delete GPU Tweak completely prior to flash, or just the setting?


----------



## JTHMfreak

If you could General, I would like my bios to be like yours, just with being able to set the fan higher

GK104stock.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## ZeVo

GK104.zip 56k .zip file


General, can you please set my power target and voltage at max? Also can you please disable "boost."

I'd do it myself, but I don't want to risk anything. If you can do it, I'd appreciate it a lot.

Thanks.


----------



## links2586

Ok so ive flashed the modded bios, confirmed its flashed with gpuz and kepler bios tweaker. The thing is if i change anything, i lose fps :/ if i leave it stock, runs heaven no problem. Try and change core speed or mem, and it feels like it looses its speed. wierd


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> If you could General, I would like my bios to be like yours, just with being able to set the fan higher
> 
> GK104stock.zip 57k .zip file


 JTHMfreak.zip 57k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> GK104.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> General, can you please set my power target and voltage at max? Also can you please disable "boost."
> 
> I'd do it myself, but I don't want to risk anything. If you can do it, I'd appreciate it a lot.
> 
> Thanks.


 ZeVo.zip 56k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *links2586*
> 
> Ok so ive flashed the modded bios, confirmed its flashed with gpuz and kepler bios tweaker. The thing is if i change anything, i lose fps :/ if i leave it stock, runs heaven no problem. Try and change core speed or mem, and it feels like it looses its speed. wierd


"Feels like it"? Run a benchmark with it and post the results please.


----------



## links2586

im not entirely sure if im doing this properly. I run stock, i up the core 50 in msi afterburner, and heaven just dies. i check gpu z and its almost like my speeds are being reset in the middle of the benchmark. i havent even touched memory clocks yet. DO i require voltage control in afterburner?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *links2586*
> 
> im not entirely sure if im doing this properly. I run stock, i up the core 50 in msi afterburner, and heaven just dies. i check gpu z and its almost like my speeds are being reset in the middle of the benchmark. i havent even touched memory clocks yet. DO i require voltage control in afterburner?


No, the voltage goes up dynamically. Also overclock in increments of 13, as thats is how kepler works.


----------



## links2586

awesome thx dude. that will keep it form crashing? basically crash at anything for 25 mhz on core on both asus gpu tweak and msi afterburner. thought it was me :/


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *links2586*
> 
> awesome thx dude. that will keep it form crashing? basically crash at anything for 25 mhz on core on both asus gpu tweak and msi afterburner. thought it was me :/


Then keep the 25. Remember the card is boosting higher now with the extra voltage.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> ZeVo.zip 56k .zip file


Awesome man. Thanks!


----------



## Ali Man

This may sound kinda weird but initially I was able to flash with the modded SC bios without a prob. Now I wanna do a custom one, but now I can't find the 'open command', when I right click the folder, as I did it the first time. Really not sure what's with that.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> This may sound kinda weird but initially I was able to flash with the modded SC bios without a prob. Now I wanna do a custom one, but now I can't find the 'open command', when I right click the folder, as I did it the first time. Really not sure what's with that.


SHIFT + Right click


----------



## Ali Man

Alright, got it working by deleting something of the registry.

And thanks^^.


----------



## ZeVo

New version of NVFlash is out, should I stick to 5.118?


----------



## JTHMfreak

Thank you general.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *links2586*
> 
> im not entirely sure if im doing this properly. I run stock, i up the core 50 in msi afterburner, and heaven just dies. i check gpu z and its almost like my speeds are being reset in the middle of the benchmark. i havent even touched memory clocks yet. DO i require voltage control in afterburner?


If you change clocks in afterburner while in 3d mode it will default to base clock. Don't ask me why but this is what it does to me. I have to have nothing on desktop and close heaven completely, even the launch/settings menu, tweak my settings then initialize heaven. Its stupid. Plus now if I run afterburner while playing bfbc2 game hard locks like its done for years with amd cards. So annoying. But not like I need to oc for that game anyways.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icarian*
> 
> Meaning there's no reason to stick with 1,187v, and 1.212v is actually higher since the card bumps the volts a bit when boosted?


For some people, setting the voltage to 1.212V lead to instability. Also, if you set it to 1.212V, you lose the dynamic voltage management of the card, right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sack_patrol*
> 
> It is possible that there's nothing in common between base and boost clocks. I just noticed that the difference between mine was 65 which was divided perfectly by 13. Plus in the editor I can use the button only if this sort of property exists between the two clocks. And yea there's a value that's applied from boost to max boost but that's not the same as the previous one. It's the one that decreases with 13mhz each time you reach a new temperature threshold starting from 70C if i remember correctly. GPU Boost 1.0 antics.
> 
> Though I have to disagree on the overclocking increments of 13mhz. When I apply any offset to my card through precision it shows up as it is. Right now my final core overclock is 1320mhz which isn't dividable by 13. Read the section on Kepler Boost here.
> Yea as long as you know that there's a bump in the voltage when you flash it, you can just set the slider (if you're using KBT) to the max. Shouldn't be any issues.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Kepler boost is not 13mhz, but 13.065mhz. And the *base* is 614.5. The *OMG 14mhz, my card is broken, RMA!* all comes from those 3 decimals being left out -.-, 1320mhz is a correct readout.


Thanks for the explanation iRandomize. sack_patrol, that explains what I was referring to earlier regarding the 13MHz increment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> New version of NVFlash is out, should I stick to 5.118?


Is there a new DOS version also?


----------



## Ali Man

Afterburner was also being a problem for me where I had to restart the program each time to get my proper OC'ed clocks and not at 701Mhz, lol.

So instead of doing that each time, I've installed precision and now I'm good. I guess afterburner isn't good with modded bioses.


----------



## sack_patrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> For some people, setting the voltage to 1.212V lead to instability. Also, if you set it to 1.212V, you lose the dynamic voltage management of the card, right?
> 
> Thanks for the explanation iRandomize. sack_patrol, that explains what I was referring to earlier regarding the 13MHz increment.
> Is there a new DOS version also?


I see. I just don't get how that works. When I increase core offset in precision I get 10mhz on the core and 10 on the boost and 10 on the max boost. I'm not sure where exactly the 13 goes. Or am i just not supposed to do that and always increase by 13?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sack_patrol*
> 
> I see. I just don't get how that works. When I increase core offset in precision I get 10mhz on the core and 10 on the boost and 10 on the max boost. I'm not sure where exactly the 13 goes. Or am i just not supposed to do that and always increase by 13?


What driver version do you use and what card do you have? It would be really helpful if you can fill up your system sig.


----------



## sack_patrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What driver version do you use and what card do you have? It would be really helpful if you can fill up your system sig.


Yea I'll fill it up soon. Otherwise, I have the Gigabyte Windforce Gtx 680 2GB. Using 314.22 driver.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is there a new DOS version also?


http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2231/NVFlash%205.134.0.1%20for%20Windows.html

No idea to be honest, but I did use the newer version and everything went smoothly. Enjoying 150% power target and 1212 voltage!

Just curious, what do power target do you guys recommend running 24/7? I would think 150% is way too much, but I could be wrong.


----------



## enigma7820

I seem to have lost my stock evga gtx680 sc signature series bios can anyone help me with one please?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sack_patrol*
> 
> Yea I'll fill it up soon. Otherwise, I have the Gigabyte Windforce Gtx 680 2GB. Using 314.22 driver.


Oh ok, that's weird then. I hope someone can explain why you're experiencing this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2231/NVFlash%205.134.0.1%20for%20Windows.html
> 
> No idea to be honest, but I did use the newer version and everything went smoothly. Enjoying 150% power target and 1212 voltage!
> 
> Just curious, what do power target do you guys recommend running 24/7? I would think 150% is way too much, but I could be wrong.


It seems to be only for Windows. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enigma7820*
> 
> I seem to have lost my stock evga gtx680 sc signature series bios can anyone help me with one please?


I have a copy. I will send it to you tonight after I'm home from work. Please pm me your email addy.


----------



## tarpon31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enigma7820*
> 
> I seem to have lost my stock evga gtx680 sc signature series bios can anyone help me with one please?


 sc.signature.zip 112k .zip file


Here are two stock bios for your card I have in my collection.Hope they help.Good Luck.


----------



## worms14

Zevo, I see that you have the Asus GTX670 DirectCUII and trying to find the right mod bios.
I would like to know what version you have DCUII, it's my OC 1058, in boost mode to 1171MHz at 1.75V.
Could you share your BIOS MOD?
Is the bios you are using the windows reduces the voltage to 0.99v, because I care about it at this would not be a non-stop 1.212v?


----------



## JTHMfreak

General: I love you man, you turned a crap oc'er into a stable card at 1280, and that's with only touching the power target. Question, my other card which is the better one always has this one quick dip in the core clock whether it's oc'ed or not, does it need more voltage you think?


----------



## luciddreamer124

Ok General123 I want to use the bios you are using for your gtx 670 ftw. I have 2 in SLI will that one work? Also, is there a way to disable boost? I honestly don't know how to go about doing this process, although I want a higher voltage limit.

I would love some personal guidance on this because I've never done something like it before and I don't want to screw anything up


----------



## jeri

can i use the bios from the first page to unlock my gigabytes gtx 670 windforce 3x volt clocks? never done that before :|


----------



## sack_patrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeri*
> 
> can i use the bios from the first page to unlock my gigabytes gtx 670 windforce 3x volt clocks? never done that before :|


you should just upload it here and let someone unlock it for you. The bios on the main page are nice but I wouldn't trust downloading them without knowing what's inside. Not to mention that there might be differences in the card models so if you don't get one that's fully compatible with your card there might be issues.


----------



## luciddreamer124

How do you dump your bios via GPUZ onto here?


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> How do you dump your bios via GPUZ onto here?


Save the ROM somewhere like on your desktop, right click on it and hit "Add to archive." Then make sure to select ".zip" instead of ".rar."

Then simply attach the .zip file as an attachment.

You need WinRar for this.


----------



## Forceman

Or right-click and select "send to" -> "compressed (zipped) folder". You only need Windows for that.


----------



## luciddreamer124

OOO I didn't see the little button next to the bios version, thanks guys.
Well here is my bios for my gtx 670 ftws (SLI)
Can I get the 200% power target 1.2v like you have? Or is that setting specific to your cards. Obviously I don't know a whole lot about this haha

GK104.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## worms14

Zevo, I see that you have the Asus GTX670 DirectCUII and trying to find the right mod bios.
I would like to know what version you have DCUII, it's my OC 1058, in boost mode to 1171MHz at 1.75V.
Could you share your BIOS MOD?
Is the bios you are using the windows reduces the voltage to 0.99v, because I care about it at this would not be a non-stop 1.212v?


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *worms14*
> 
> Zevo, I see that you have the Asus GTX670 DirectCUII and trying to find the right mod bios.
> I would like to know what version you have DCUII, it's my OC 1058, in boost mode to 1171MHz at 1.75V.
> Could you share your BIOS MOD?
> Is the bios you are using the windows reduces the voltage to 0.99v, because I care about it at this would not be a non-stop 1.212v?


Yup, I already saw you ask the same question.

I don't know the BIOS version because I'm out of town, but once I get back I'll check for you.

And I have the DC2 670. Not the TOP version or anything else just the DC2.

The voltage idles at 0.987 and goes to 1.212 during Heaven and boosts itself to 1202MHz.

I am now wondering if I should even go higher. 1202 is already good enough for me considering this thing only boosted to 980 before I modded it.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> OOO I didn't see the little button next to the bios version, thanks guys.
> Well here is my bios for my gtx 670 ftws (SLI)
> Can I get the 200% power target 1.2v like you have? Or is that setting specific to your cards. Obviously I don't know a whole lot about this haha
> 
> GK104.zip 56k .zip file


I left the default power the same, but increased the max power limit to 200% - not sure if that's exactly what you wanted or not - increased the voltage to 1.21, and increased the fan range to 100%.

GK104 lucid.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## Ali Man

Would someone be having the stock bios of a GTX 680 SC ?


----------



## worms14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Yup, I already saw you ask the same question.
> 
> I don't know the BIOS version because I'm out of town, but once I get back I'll check for you.
> 
> And I have the DC2 670. Not the TOP version or anything else just the DC2.
> 
> The voltage idles at 0.987 and goes to 1.212 during Heaven and boosts itself to 1202MHz.
> 
> I am now wondering if I should even go higher. 1202 is already good enough for me considering this thing only boosted to 980 before I modded it.


Thank you, looking forward to your return home, and the bios mod you are using, I would check it at home.
I hope you will be as well for me it worked, DCUII OC ver.
Personally, I would have checked the capabilities of the GPU to 1.212v in your place, you do not need to use them 42/7.


----------



## kevindd992002

@Forceman

Do you use KBT or KGB?


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I left the default power the same, but increased the max power limit to 200% - not sure if that's exactly what you wanted or not - increased the voltage to 1.21, and increased the fan range to 100%.
> 
> GK104 lucid.zip 56k .zip file


Thanks so much! Also, since I have SLI, do I enter in the index of 0 into the cmd and then run it, and then do 1? or do you do it simultaneously somehow?


----------



## tarpon31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Would someone be having the stock bios of a GTX 680 SC ?


Here ya go.

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/118466/EVGA.GTX680.2048.120329_1.html

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/118404/EVGA.GTX680.2048.120329.html

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/119713/EVGA.GTX680.2048.120330.html


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> @Forceman
> 
> Do you use KBT or KGB?


KBT
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Thanks so much! Also, since I have SLI, do I enter in the index of 0 into the cmd and then run it, and then do 1? or do you do it simultaneously somehow?


I'm not sure how to flash SLI. There was a post a page or so back that covered it though.


----------



## jeri

http://ul.to/2uawu46s

my bios gigabyte gtx 670 oc windoforce 3x, much apreciate the work you doing


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarpon31*
> 
> Here ya go.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/118466/EVGA.GTX680.2048.120329_1.html
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/118404/EVGA.GTX680.2048.120329.html
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/119713/EVGA.GTX680.2048.120330.html


Thanks man.


----------



## jamesjsy

Card Bioses.zip 112k .zip file


Hiya

attached zip of both bios's for my EVGA 670 GTX bios's

would appreciate 100% Fans and voltage and maxboost









im running SLI

Cheers
James


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> KBT


Do you mind explaining what is the difference between Boost Limit (under Common tab) and Max Table Clock (under Boost Table tab) in that program? Thanks.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Well it appears I screwed something up. Benchmarks crash with ANY overclock I try, although the cards run normally at default settings. I think its because of how I flashed the bios for my two cards. What I did was select GPU 0 in the cmd and run through the whole process, and then once that was finished I restarted it and did it with GPU 1. Then I restarted the computer. Is this the wrong way to do it for SLI?


----------



## sack_patrol

Just wanted to point out something that may be important to others who are planning to overclock through bios and don't want to use a software.

The power target. Basically you need to increase the default power target of your card so that when you have the unlocked voltage and everything, it won't require you to still go into the oc software and have to raise it manually. To do this, just increase the left default power target in KBT. What this will do in terms of percent, is that it will decrease the max power target and the default will stay the same. So just increase the default until the max is 10% less than what it was before. Now you have a higher power target that's regarded by the card as 100%.

An example: If I have 100% default and 150% max. To increase my default by 10% I will add to it until the max is at 140%. The default will still read 100%.

Obviously this will also cause your card to report lower TDP in GPUZ than it used to. However thats just in terms of percent so it's not actually less.

Here's my bios files for a more visual example.

example..zip 365k .zip file


On a different note, I was wrong about the 13mhz overclock. My card is working properly, I just wasn't looking in the right place. GPUZ will report clocks wrong. So adding or subtracting offset from the core will show exactly that number in gpuz. However in the precision graph, once you start stressing the card, you will see the real core clock. As well as in the gpuz sensor page. I lowerd my core by 5mhz and it showed 1315 in gpuz except in the graphs it was 1306 which was the right amount and which is also 13 less than 1320. lol


----------



## PwndN00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Well it appears I screwed something up. Benchmarks crash with ANY overclock I try, although the cards run normally at default settings. I think its because of how I flashed the bios for my two cards. What I did was select GPU 0 in the cmd and run through the whole process, and then once that was finished I restarted it and did it with GPU 1. Then I restarted the computer. Is this the wrong way to do it for SLI?


You did it correctly. What the bios was set to is what will keep you from OC'ing anymore. What are your readings when you run BM's at "default"?


----------



## jeri

still waiting for proper bios unlock http://ul.to/2uawu46s, gigabyte 670gtx oc windforce 3x fan.


----------



## sack_patrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeri*
> 
> still waiting for proper bios unlock http://ul.to/2uawu46s, gigabyte 670gtx oc windforce 3x fan.


 jeri.zip 56k .zip file
 150% power target and 1.212v


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Just wondering, before I do this, Is there anyway to revert back to the old BIOS if something goes wrong? i.e: instability, boost clock errors, red screen


----------



## Rockya

Made a custom bios and flashed it in with the "allinone" pack and it still wont get past 1.174 mv :[ Palit 680 Gtx 4GB on water.
Customize Firmware

Uploaded File: GK104.rom
Size: 178.5 kB - Checksum: BD

Firmware version: 80.04.09.00.BF

Default Clock: 1006MHz - Boost Clock: 1058.5MHz - Max Clock: 1202MHz

Max Clock
Max Boost Clock
+52

Default Power Target
Always reads as 100%
225000

Max Power Target
Currently 133% of the Default Power Target.
300000

Voltage Table 1
1.212500

Voltage Table 2
1.212500

Min Fan Speed
30%
Max Fan Speed
85%

Any ideas ?


----------



## jeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sack_patrol*
> 
> jeri.zip 56k .zip file
> 150% power target and 1.212v


----------



## Rockya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeri*


Thanks tho was there something wrong with my settings ? Can I really trust the king of meth


----------



## jeri

oh, forgot to include quote from sack_patrol


----------



## enigma7820

Wanted to thank the community for the effort on the 680 bios it gave me 50mhz more on the core. the gpu I have isn't the greatest overclocker went from 1202 to 1254 temps never go past 65c in anything


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

I tried to upload my bios via GPU-z but it wouldn't let me because it said it alrady had someone else upload it do I just follow the upload of the one already up there and submit it?


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PwndN00b*
> 
> You did it correctly. What the bios was set to is what will keep you from OC'ing anymore. What are your readings when you run BM's at "default"?


Do you mean when I press default in Precision X? Goes back to 100% power target and no overclocks. During Valley BM, GPU 1 goes to about 1150mhz and GPU 2 goes above 1250. Memory is at 3105. Something else that is weird is that the power of GPU 2 appears as 0 % in Precision X.


----------



## jeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sack_patrol*
> 
> jeri.zip 56k .zip file
> 150% power target and 1.212v


aehm and how i get to see this unlocked 1.212v? via evga precision/cpuz i still go max 1.175. or im i missing something?

edit: driver crashes now, with old stable clocks ;( no 1.212 v's


----------



## PwndN00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Do you mean when I press default in Precision X? Goes back to 100% power target and no overclocks. During Valley BM, GPU 1 goes to about 1150mhz and GPU 2 goes above 1250. Memory is at 3105. Something else that is weird is that the power of GPU 2 appears as 0 % in Precision X.


Just make sure you set precision to sync both gpu's. If you don't have gpu-z installed, do that, and then you check your versions of bios, make sure they match, check your clocks and voltage there also. I like to compare the readings through gpu-z on the "sensors" tab with precision so I can tell if they're real world or not. If you do have issues, you can always try restarting and/or re-installling your video drivers (custom/clean install).


----------



## sack_patrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeri*
> 
> aehm and how i get to see this unlocked 1.212v? via evga precision/cpuz i still go max 1.175. or im i missing something?
> 
> edit: driver crashes now, with old stable clocks ;( no 1.212 v's


Hmm, not sure why it wouldn't work. But yeah it should be showing the voltage in pretty much any monitoring software. Are you increasing the power target to 150% when run stress tests and stuff?

Try this one,

jeri.zip 56k .zip file
 voltage is maxed out here. The only thing that did for me was that it raised the idle voltage to about 1 as opposed to the 0.9. Max should be 1.212v.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Well it appears I screwed something up. Benchmarks crash with ANY overclock I try, although the cards run normally at default settings. I think its because of how I flashed the bios for my two cards. What I did was select GPU 0 in the cmd and run through the whole process, and then once that was finished I restarted it and did it with GPU 1. Then I restarted the computer. Is this the wrong way to do it for SLI?


Your card may be at its limit, or just not a good oc'er. My last one had to either be ran at stock or downclocked from a bios mod to be stable.


----------



## jeri

yeah well, the second bios shows the 150% and new maxclock. but the driver instantly crushes, after starting unreal 4.0....i gues i just got a very good chip, not







so looks like, im just staying on old bios and with 1215 for now


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> *My personal favorite flash guide*http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2133/NVFlash_5.118_for_Windows.html
> Download that and extract it into a folder, in that folder also make sure you have your modded bios, for reference I will be calling it "X.rom" you can rename it to that to keep this more simple..
> 
> *Shift+ Right click in the folder and click "open command window in here" then type the following commands in order.*
> 
> Nvflash --protectoff
> 
> Nvflash -4 -5 -6 X.rom
> 
> That should be all it should go as planned and reboot and you should be modded.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Bold command does not exist or does not appear when I follow instructions nor will any commands work when trying to use NVFlash does not allow me to type any commands just gives me the available commands and after I go through all the list of commands it just exits the window. What am I doing wrong?
Click to expand...


----------



## jeri

ON the folder shift+mousklick, no inside the folder maybe


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PwndN00b*
> 
> Just make sure you set precision to sync both gpu's. If you don't have gpu-z installed, do that, and then you check your versions of bios, make sure they match, check your clocks and voltage there also. I like to compare the readings through gpu-z on the "sensors" tab with precision so I can tell if they're real world or not. If you do have issues, you can always try restarting and/or re-installling your video drivers (custom/clean install).


OOOOkay I understand now that the bios is set to a certain clock initially, so now my overclocks settings are much "lower". I've got it working now though.

Unfortunately, I don't seem to be benefiting from the extra voltage. Question for you, is it ok to run with sync off? Because my 2nd GPU can go up to 1350, while my 1st is limited to about 1310. If I run them at different clocks am I actually benefiting?


----------



## PwndN00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> OOOOkay I understand now that the bios is set to a certain clock initially, so now my overclocks settings are much "lower". I've got it working now though.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't seem to be benefiting from the extra voltage. Question for you, is it ok to run with sync off? Because my 2nd GPU can go up to 1350, while my 1st is limited to about 1310. If I run them at different clocks am I actually benefiting?


In SLI, I'm pretty sure, they take to the lower clock. It doesn't hurt anything though, to run them out of sync.

note that 1310 is a pretty good clock...


----------



## luciddreamer124

It's just weird because before this, I was able to score slightly over 3700 on valley. Now I struggle to get 3650.


----------



## PwndN00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> It's just weird because before this, I was able to score slightly over 3700 on valley. Now I struggle to get 3650.


You got me there also. I can never get a consistent bm #. Although I do think case temps are a huge part of the equation. I see good jumps after I let my rig power down a bit and then try again after 30min or so.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Both of my FTWs are watercooled :/


----------



## JTHMfreak

Higher clocks don't always net a higher score, in my experience at least. Think of it like mpg when driving, you have a sweet spot where you'll get the best mileage, going faster will lower the mileage.


----------



## grunion

Anyone getting good results unlocking the MSI TFIII 680?


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeri*
> 
> ON the folder shift+mousklick, no inside the folder maybe


Good call, thank you! I will try that out and see what happens


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

I am running SLI and the cards came with different BIOS how will NVFlash know which card I want to flash and how would I go about flashing one card at a time? Should I remove one of them just to be safe?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Higher clocks don't always net a higher score, in my experience at least. Think of it like mpg when driving, you have a sweet spot where you'll get the best mileage, going faster will lower the mileage.


I don't understand that comparison?... won't a higher milage result in a higher speed, and more consumption? Isn't that like a higher overclock being faster, due to it requireing more voltage, and more consumption?


----------



## luciddreamer124

Got a little lost there too... ^.^


----------



## PwndN00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Things to do before the flash:
> 
> Reset your overclocked settings in all programs you use.
> Reinstall NV drivers with clean install(not necessary but some people have had to)
> For sli setups use the following commands
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> For GPU1: nvflash --index=0 -4 -5 -6 nameofurbios.rom
> 
> For GPU2: nvflash --index=1 -4 -5 -6 nameofurbios2.rom


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaquitasAbsum*
> 
> I am running SLI and the cards came with different BIOS how will NVFlash know which card I want to flash and how would I go about flashing one card at a time? Should I remove one of them just to be safe?


See above








You don't need to take a card out, but I do recommend flashing one at a time and rebooting in between just in case something goes bad with the bios or flash. This will save you headaches in that regard.


----------



## links2586

Hello General. I've return with a stable overclock







. I tried the bios u sent me with 2.12 voltage but it always crashed, even running stock. I'm running a asus crosshair 4 mobo which i think is hard limited. So i decided to experiment. Tried 2.0, no go. 1.87, no go. finally got to 1175 and it didn't crash after 3 heaven runs. SO i started playing tweaking. This is what i was able to run stable. Crysis 3 very high = lag free now. Thanks so much for the help


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PwndN00b*
> 
> See above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to take a card out, but I do recommend flashing one at a time and rebooting in between just in case something goes bad with the bios or flash. This will save you headaches in that regard.


Thanks for the reply! I'll try to work it tonight.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *links2586*
> 
> Hello General. I've return with a stable overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I tried the bios u sent me with 2.12 voltage but it always crashed, even running stock. I'm running a asus crosshair 4 mobo which i think is hard limited. So i decided to experiment. Tried 2.0, no go. 1.87, no go. finally got to 1175 and it didn't crash after 3 heaven runs. SO i started playing tweaking. This is what i was able to run stable. Crysis 3 very high = lag free now. Thanks so much for the help


Did you try running 1.875v and underclock the GPU?


----------



## jeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *links2586*
> 
> Hello General. I've return with a stable overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I tried the bios u sent me with 2.12 voltage but it always crashed, even running stock. I'm running a asus crosshair 4 mobo which i think is hard limited. So i decided to experiment. Tried 2.0, no go. 1.87, no go. finally got to 1175 and it didn't crash after 3 heaven runs. SO i started playing tweaking. This is what i was able to run stable. Crysis 3 very high = lag free now. Thanks so much for the help


lol ur 660 ti goes higher than my gigabyte 670... thats so sad ;( 1040 clock, boost 1215 = the end.


----------



## PwndN00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *links2586*
> 
> Hello General. I've return with a stable overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I tried the bios u sent me with 2.12 voltage but it always crashed, even running stock. I'm running a asus crosshair 4 mobo which i think is hard limited. So i decided to experiment. Tried 2.0, no go. 1.87, no go. finally got to 1175 and it didn't crash after 3 heaven runs. SO i started playing tweaking. This is what i was able to run stable. Crysis 3 very high = lag free now. Thanks so much for the help


Is the max voltage not *1.2125*?
Running 2.12 or 1.87 should crash.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> I don't understand that comparison?... won't a higher milage result in a higher speed, and more consumption? Isn't that like a higher overclock being faster, due to it requireing more voltage, and more consumption?


Because when you increase your speed your mileage per gallon goes down. For every 5 mph over 65 (could be 70 I don't remember) your mpg decreases about 5-7%
I have found that higher clocks don't always give higher benchmark scores and the cards typically tend to have a sweet spot. I'm not saying that this is always the case, but it has been in my experience. Was just trying to use an analogy that someone might be able to find simple.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PwndN00b*
> 
> Is the max voltage not *1.2125*?
> Running 2.12 or 1.87 should crash.


It was a typo.


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

So I finally flashed my BIOS today, with the help of the lovely members here and on V3DT's 600 series firmware modifier, and I am ready to finally overclock these beasts. I was just wondering what a good power target for the max voltage; 1.2125v would be, or would it depend on the chip's binning? (I can go all the way up to 181% power target.)


----------



## Forceman

Just max the power limit. The card is still going to only draw what it needs, so no reason to set anything less than the max. The card isn't going to draw enough to hurt anything without a hard-mod.


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Well I have run the Heaven Benchmark stock clocks and for some reason it will not even reach the boost clock let alone kepler boost at all, anybody else experiencing this issue?


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaquitasAbsum*
> 
> Well I have run the Heaven Benchmark stock clocks and for some reason it will not even reach the boost clock let alone kepler boost at all, anybody else experiencing this issue?


Forget about it this. All seems like too much of a hassle, my clocks and voltage were always up to the amount they would be at a work load, even when I wasn't, and when I overclocked the memory the clock wouldn't boost, but the memory would and vice versa. not to mention it was taking way more heat and voltage to a clock I was already hitting(1280/7010).


----------



## links2586

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PwndN00b*
> 
> Is the max voltage not *1.2125*?
> Running 2.12 or 1.87 should crash.


yes, this was the voltage ran. didnt double check when posting. I have a feeling i couldn't run it because my psu is completely in use.

600w cooler master running:

1090t running 4 cores at 4.15ghz
corsair h110i
8 gigs of kingston 1600 running 1600
asus gtx 660 ti oced
1 2t western hdd
1 128 sata 3 kingston ssd
bluray drive
wifi card
asus crosshair 4

i feel ive hit a wall as far as overclocking both my cpu and gpu. Either my psu requires upgrading, my mobo is dying, or my cpu is slowly loosing it. But since it affects both cpu and gpu, i think psu is the key. going to grab a 750 modular cooler master 2moro afternoon. Hopefully this allows me to keep pressing on. If not, then i've hit the max limit my pc can handle


----------



## JTHMfreak

I get a "dip" every run in a single spot every time, whether voltage modded or not, why?


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeri*
> 
> lol ur 660 ti goes higher than my gigabyte 670... thats so sad ;( 1040 clock, boost 1215 = the end.


Your 670 will still be faster








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Because when you increase your speed your mileage per gallon goes down. For every 5 mph over 65 (could be 70 I don't remember) your mpg decreases about 5-7%
> I have found that higher clocks don't always give higher benchmark scores and the cards typically tend to have a sweet spot. I'm not saying that this is always the case, but it has been in my experience. Was just trying to use an analogy that someone might be able to find simple.


Still don't get the comparison :S but whatever


----------



## jeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> Your 670 will still be faster


not 100% sure about that ._.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeri*
> 
> not 100% sure about that ._.


If you do not use anti-aliasing, they might be around the same performance mark. Turn up AA, and you will see a difference.


----------



## PwndN00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *links2586*
> 
> yes, this was the voltage ran. didnt double check when posting. I have a feeling i couldn't run it because my psu is completely in use.
> 
> 600w cooler master running:
> 
> 1090t running 4 cores at 4.15ghz
> corsair h110i
> 8 gigs of kingston 1600 running 1600
> asus gtx 660 ti oced
> 1 2t western hdd
> 1 128 sata 3 kingston ssd
> bluray drive
> wifi card
> asus crosshair 4
> 
> i feel ive hit a wall as far as overclocking both my cpu and gpu. Either my psu requires upgrading, my mobo is dying, or my cpu is slowly loosing it. But since it affects both cpu and gpu, i think psu is the key. going to grab a 750 modular cooler master 2moro afternoon. Hopefully this allows me to keep pressing on. If not, then i've hit the max limit my pc can handle


I'm in the same boat with "the wife claimed it" in my sig. Although 480's require a bit more power, I can't even get the cards to boot. Hopefully it's the psu, since I just bought waterblocks for the cards. I'm going to pick up an AX860i when I get home next week, alongside a psu tester, because I'm curious.








If that doesn't work, I'll put my 680's in there and get a couple Titan's for myself...win, win!


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I get a "dip" every run in a single spot every time, whether voltage modded or not, why?


You mean the FPS would hit rock bottom for a second or so?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> It's just weird because before this, I was able to score slightly over 3700 on valley. Now I struggle to get 3650.


coulb be from throttling


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> You mean the FPS would hit rock bottom for a second or so?


the core clock drops about 200 MHz for about a sec or two than goes back to where it was. Both cards are affected simultaneously


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> the core clock drops about 200 MHz for about a sec or two than goes back to where it was. Both cards are affected simultaneously


Sounds like you might be hitting TDP power % max , what does power % say on graph when the core throttles . Thats best way to see whats going on, look at other graphs in AB (or whatever you use) .
Could be low usage too . IF it was temp throttling don't think it would jump that low, just 13mhz at a time .


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Sounds like you might be hitting TDP power % max , what does power % say on graph when the core throttles . Thats best way to see whats going on, look at other graphs in AB (or whatever you use) .
> Could be low usage too . IF it was temp throttling don't think it would jump that low, just 13mhz at a time .


yea could be hitting max power target and that will cause throttling
one of my cards does that so i leave it with stock bios


----------



## balance1550

Can some1 please do a bios edit for me. My cards are on full cover blocks so temps are no issue so please give me all the power my card will allow . Thank you is advance !! Also my cards are in sli and I have no idea how to flash the bios so they both get it , if you could give a little insight on how to properly flash a bios I would certainly appreciate that too!!

nvidia660ti-stock-bios.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yea could be hitting max power target and that will cause throttling
> one of my cards does that so i leave it with stock bios


it does it on both the overvolted and also on the stock card, I think it may be an issue with valley, just trying to see if anyone else had that happen


----------



## NightHawk06

I have a Question to Ask My Card Gtx 670 Superclocked 4gb Graphic card when Its not Overclocked or anything My Computer just Locks up & Buzz Sound like Crazy







I had to RMA my Other card Cause I remember it did it on that one before when I overclocked it or Not!!! That mean this Card has gone to ****?? I just Played Bf3 for bout 25 mins then Next Round was bout to Start then it Locked up Buzz sound like Crazy


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *balance1550*
> 
> Can some1 please do a bios edit for me. My cards are on full cover blocks so temps are no issue so please give me all the power my card will allow . Thank you is advance !! Also my cards are in sli and I have no idea how to flash the bios so they both get it , if you could give a little insight on how to properly flash a bios I would certainly appreciate that too!!
> 
> nvidia660ti-stock-bios.zip 56k .zip file


I just flashed mine to my sli 670's. Came in to it having no idea what I was doing, but it's super easy. Just follow the instructions under the "all in one flash tool" in the OP. When you have the 2 cmd prompts open, just enter 0 (GPU 1) and run through the whole process, then do the same thing but entering 1 at the beginning. Then restart your computer.


----------



## NightHawk06

Sometimes I would get Driver Crash Error Or Computer Locks up Buzz Sound like Crazy wont go to Desktop or anything have to Force Restart on Case!!!


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *balance1550*
> 
> Can some1 please do a bios edit for me. My cards are on full cover blocks so temps are no issue so please give me all the power my card will allow . Thank you is advance !! Also my cards are in sli and I have no idea how to flash the bios so they both get it , if you could give a little insight on how to properly flash a bios I would certainly appreciate that too!!
> 
> nvidia660ti-stock-bios.zip 56k .zip file


*First* off you want to make sure that your card is disposable, because there is a risk that it will mess up and brick your card, and for most companies it will void your warranty.
*Secondly* if you are using SLI, make sure that the cards are not running 2 different BIOS as this can and will make it extremely difficult to not brick your cards.

Finally I suggest you use the V3DT option, it is quite easy, just use GPUz to download the bios for each card if they are different, do not zip them but keep them in a folder where they can be easily found and not accidently deleted, I also recommend you keep backups on an external hard drive.

As for how to flash the BIOS, it is somewhat weirdly explained, I to also found it confusing at first.(I strongly suggest doing one card at a time as one of mine did mess up, and I did almost brick it.)

*Using V3DT;*
1.To reach maximum voltage of 1.21250v you will have to set your Maximum Power target to 255000=%181
2. Both table Voltage 1 and table Voltage 2 are set to the maximum 1.2125 if that is the desired max you wish.
3. You can also change your max stock boost clock. I suggest keeping this one at stock or near stock as maxing this option out made me unstable at factory max voltage on my SLI 670's
4. Make backup's of Modded BIOS and put them in the same folder(try this GPU BIOS>GPU 1(make separate GPU 2 folder to avoid confusion of BIOS)>then BIOS labeled MOD-GK104(1)[and (2) for GPU 2]
5. *DISABLE SLI*
5. Copy the BIOS to the NVflash folder for the card you wish to flash and name it 'X.rom' or something very simple.
6. Shift + Right click *ON*(initial guide says IN, that is where I got confused)
7. Select "Open command window here" then type the following commands
nvflash --protectoff
Nvflash will open and prompt you as to which GPU you wish to remove read only protection
GPU 0 is going to the one in the first PCI-E slot
GPU 1 is going to be the second GPU.
8. Press number 0 or 1 depending which one you want to flash first( I suggest doing the second one first so if it fails then at least you are booting to a screen)
9. Type into console;
nvflash --index=0 -4 -5 -6 X.rom
Setting the index I to set which card the program will be flashing (same numbering scheme as turning off protection 1=GPU2/ 0=GPU1)
10. Reboot and repeat








*MAKE SURE TO REMOVE THE "X.rom" AND REPLACE IT WITH THE APPROPRIATE FILE IN BETWEEN FLASHES*
If you still rather some one just do it for you then PM me or allow one of the fine gentlemen here to help you as they were a great help to me


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Sometimes I would get Driver Crash Error Or Computer Locks up Buzz Sound like Crazy wont go to Desktop or anything have to Force Restart on Case!!!


Hey, I had the same problem as well.
Here is what I did;
1. Start in safe mode
2. uninstall drivers
3. reboot in safe mode
4. flash BIOS back to normal(those are the brakes I guess)
5. reinstall drivers

And if you really feel like giving it a go again try creating a new modded bios and flashing again.
Frankly it sacred the crap out of me and I haven't and will not be trying it again. besides I had all sorts of weird problems with it.
Card would always be running at full voltage and always at the stock base clock and kepler boost memory clock even if I wasn't playing any games
OC the memory and the Clock wouldn't boost and vice versa.
Couldn't get a clock once stable on 1.150 on 1.21250 and I got much more heat to achieve clocks that usually would not be a problem.
Some get lucky and others don't, not much else to it I presume.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaquitasAbsum*
> 
> Hey, I had the same problem as well.
> Here is what I did;
> 1. Start in safe mode
> 2. uninstall drivers
> 3. reboot in safe mode
> 4. flash BIOS back to normal(those are the brakes I guess)
> 5. reinstall drivers
> 
> And if you really feel like giving it a go again try creating a new modded bios and flashing again.
> Frankly it sacred the crap out of me and I haven't and will not be trying it again. besides I had all sorts of weird problems with it.
> Card would always be running at full voltage and always at the stock base clock and kepler boost memory clock even if I wasn't playing any games
> OC the memory and the Clock wouldn't boost and vice versa.
> Couldn't get a clock once stable on 1.150 on 1.21250 and I got much more heat to achieve clocks that usually would not be a problem.
> Some get lucky and others don't, not much else to it I presume.


oh ya did you have Problems where it locks up & Buzz sound like Crazy?? & I Uninstall Drivers & stuff all over again Since I redid my Computer last week When I got my New CPU!!!
I have already Installed my Old Bios back to the old Verison cause I couldnt get Stable anywhere above 1150 Boost clock :/ that the Highest it Goes is 1150Mhz that with Superclock on the Card not even Overclocking it this Card sucks wont even Overclock


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> oh ya did you have Problems where it locks up & Buzz sound like Crazy?? & I Uninstall Drivers & stuff all over again Since I redid my Computer last week When I got my New CPU!!!
> I have already Installed my Old Bios back to the old Verison cause I couldnt get Stable anywhere above 1150 Boost clock :/ that the Highest it Goes is 1150Mhz that with Superclock on the Card not even Overclocking it this Card sucks wont even Overclock


No, I did not have the buzzing sound, though I did get frequent beeps.
So you say when you posted that you had already reverted back to the old BIOS, and it was still making those sounds. Has everything restored back to normal?
Or are you still having the same problem?

I don't understand how you can be upset with a near top of the line graphics card, most people would kill for that card. Including me mwahahahaha







lol

I am assuming that you mean you are getting a 1150 boost clock, which means you are getting a 1280 Kepler Boost clock. That is the max I can reach on both my cards no worries it is still a very good overclock, try playing with the memory clock as well these 670's with 680PCB can get up to a 6308(6608 kepler boost) and beyond no problem, and a good mem clock can have you running more consistent frame latencies allowing for smoother game play.

If my attempts to make you happy with the clock you have, have failed,








Then you can always check out the "GTX 670 overclockers' master guide" at the link below;
http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide/2280#post_19743062


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaquitasAbsum*
> 
> No, I did not have the buzzing sound, though I did get frequent beeps.
> So you say when you posted that you had already reverted back to the old BIOS, and it was still making those sounds. Has everything restored back to normal?
> Or are you still having the same problem?
> 
> I don't understand how you can be upset with a near top of the line graphics card, most people would kill for that card. Including me mwahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> I am assuming that you mean you are getting a 1150 boost clock, which means you are getting a 1280 Kepler Boost clock. That is the max I can reach on both my cards no worries it is still a very good overclock, try playing with the memory clock as well these 670's with 680PCB can get up to a 6308(6608 kepler boost) and beyond no problem, and a good mem clock can have you running more consistent frame latencies allowing for smoother game play.
> 
> If my attempts to make you happy with the clock you have, have failed,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you can always check out the "GTX 670 overclockers' master guide" at the link below;
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide/2280#post_19743062


oh ya kk cause I'm having that Problem where it Locks up my Computer & buzz sound like Crazy have to Force Restart on the Case :/ & I Boot into Safe Mode & Uninstall all the Drivers & Everything else & I installed back to the OLD BIOS bout 3 weeks ago & It ran fine every Since Now all Sudden it just Locks up Computer & Buzz sound like Crazy idk why its Doing this?? Card is not even Overclocked right now well it was!!! I just went into Safe mode and Uninstall all the Drivers & Updated everything I couldnt Flash Bios in Safe mode on the Card so I Flash Bios on Desktop not in Safe Mode wouldnt let me Got Error!!!

& I'm really not that Upset with this Card it just ANNOYING U KNOW WHEN THIS STUFF HAPPENS LOL I cant even Overclock it Since I flashed the Bios with General123 when He Modded my Bios for me it just wont Work & Dont get why this Card wont Overclock & why it Freezes up & buzz sound like crazy lol I really dont wanna Pay 29 bucks Again & RMA this 2nd Card


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaquitasAbsum*
> 
> No, I did not have the buzzing sound, though I did get frequent beeps.
> So you say when you posted that you had already reverted back to the old BIOS, and it was still making those sounds. Has everything restored back to normal?
> Or are you still having the same problem?
> 
> I don't understand how you can be upset with a near top of the line graphics card, most people would kill for that card. Including me mwahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> I am assuming that you mean you are getting a 1150 boost clock, which means you are getting a 1280 Kepler Boost clock. That is the max I can reach on both my cards no worries it is still a very good overclock, try playing with the memory clock as well these 670's with 680PCB can get up to a 6308(6608 kepler boost) and beyond no problem, and a good mem clock can have you running more consistent frame latencies allowing for smoother game play.
> 
> If my attempts to make you happy with the clock you have, have failed,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you can always check out the "GTX 670 overclockers' master guide" at the link below;
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide/2280#post_19743062


Ight So I Uninstall Drivers & Everything in Safe Mode & Started Fresh again.... I modded the Bios again to 1202mhz what General123 Modded for me & Flashed it I changed fan Speed to 80 to 100 Max & Restarted it Worked & I played BF3 for 2hours & all Sudden it Locks up & Buzz sound like Crazy & Screen is Black wont let me get into Desktop or anything







It does this When Its NOT Overclocked or Overclocked!!







I have No idea why This card locks up Everything or W/E going on here??


----------



## NightHawk06

Could this Be my Problem?? Idk how to Update it or install it it Failed to Update when I redo my Computer last weeks on the 4th!!!


----------



## GamerIDGoesHere

Okay so I this time could you change the max boost clock to 1261 instead of 1202

and can you do the other voltage bit as well

Thanks
- Dan

The BIOS is for an EVGA GTX 680 4GB+ Backplate if you want to add it to the header.

GTX680EVGA4GB.zip 55k .zip file


----------



## PwndN00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Could this Be my Problem?? Idk how to Update it or install it it Failed to Update when I redo my Computer last weeks on the 4th!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Go directly to Nvidia's website to get the newest drivers. Don't always trust Windows to get it right.


----------



## MunneY

I'm looking to do this, but I have 2 different branded reference cards (both cooled by H60s) Do I need to pull both bios from them and flash them independatly or can I use 1 bios for both cards?

I have one card that seems to be a MUCH better overclocker than the other... about 30-40 on clock alone.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PwndN00b*
> 
> Go directly to Nvidia's website to get the newest drivers. Don't always trust Windows to get it right.


oh ya What Newest Drivers do I need to Install I already have the Lastest Verison of Windows lol


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> oh ya What Newest Drivers do I need to Install I already have the Lastest Verison of Windows lol


The newest non beta is 317.22 i believe, but be care if you play bf3, as it has bee known to cause MAJOR issues.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> The newest non beta is 317.22 i believe, but be care if you play bf3, as it has bee known to cause MAJOR issues.


I couldnt find that Driver!!! & why Do I have to Update Drivers when my Gaming after 2hrs or w/e freezes my Game & Buzz sound like Crazy & have to Force Restart on my COmputer Case it sucks wont let me go to Desktop or anything seems like it Locked up or something not right!!!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> I couldnt find that Driver!!! & why Do I have to Update Drivers when my Gaming after 2hrs or w/e freezes my Game & Buzz sound like Crazy & have to Force Restart on my COmputer Case it sucks wont let me go to Desktop or anything seems like it Locked up or something not right!!!


Sorry its 314.22

http://www.geforce.com/ its on the homepage


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Sorry its 314.22
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/ its on the homepage


ya that What Verison I have INstalled lol & I have Problems like last night 2 hours Game play at 1202Mhz & All Sudden it Locks up & Buzz sound like Crazy idk if its this Card?? It does this when Its Not Overclocked or Overclocked!!!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> ya that What Verison I have INstalled lol & I have Problems like last night 2 hours Game play at 1202Mhz & All Sudden it Locks up & Buzz sound like Crazy idk if its this Card?? It does this when Its Not Overclocked or Overclocked!!!


Yeah mine would lock up about every 15-30 minutes... I had to completely wipe and roll back to 314.07. You might want to try that.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> ya that What Verison I have INstalled lol & I have Problems like last night 2 hours Game play at 1202Mhz & All Sudden it Locks up & Buzz sound like Crazy idk if its this Card?? It does this when Its Not Overclocked or Overclocked!!!


First what is max clock in game when you have issue (not OC, stock clock )
2nd try setting your CPU to stock mhz and auto voltage , you maybe need a bump in Vcore with your OC or its just not fully stable (any system events in event viewer ? )


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> First what is max clock in game when you have issue (not OC, stock clock )
> 2nd try setting your CPU to stock mhz and auto voltage , you maybe need a bump in Vcore with your OC or its just not fully stable (any system events in event viewer ? )


Here is my Card the Max Clock without Overclocking when Changing the Power Target to 122% it goes all the way up to 1150 & stays there without Power Target it goes from 1000+ to 1150 goes up & down Up & down like Crazy!!!! When set Power target to 122% it stays at 1150 NO Overclock still & that when it Locks up & stuff!!! I have my CPU Stable tested it with Prime95 over 8hrs so i'm good on that part dought its that was gonna take my Card out Today & Play bf3 without no Card to see if anything Else is going Wrong!!!

here my card
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130785


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Yeah mine would lock up about every 15-30 minutes... I had to completely wipe and roll back to 314.07. You might want to try that.


oh ya WOW so when it locks up does it buzz sound also like Crazy & have to Force Restart on Case?? How do I Roll back on Drivers?? cant find any old drivers on Nvidia site :/
when you Updated Old drivers did it Fix your Problem??


----------



## NightHawk06

I just Updated the Direct X on my Cd disc came with Card & not this Time bout 20 mins my monitor just went black when I was killing **** on bf3







couldnt get into Desktop & had to Force another Restart on case huh


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> oh ya WOW so when it locks up does it buzz sound also like Crazy & have to Force Restart on Case?? How do I Roll back on Drivers?? cant find any old drivers on Nvidia site :/
> when you Updated Old drivers did it Fix your Problem??


The top thread in this section is how to uninstall them step by step... you will need to make sure that you dont let windows automatically update them either.

http://www.geforce.com/drivers/beta-legacy


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> The top thread in this section is how to uninstall them step by step... you will need to make sure that you dont let windows automatically update them either.
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/drivers/beta-legacy


Alright got all the Drivers Uninstalled again will Def try out this Verison 314:07 WHQL & I turn my Router off so it wouldnt Update Drivers!!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Alright got all the Drivers Uninstalled again will Def try out this Verison 314:07 WHQL & I turn my Router off so it wouldnt Update Drivers!!


you also need to watch when it boots for the "new hardware installation" thing down in the tray.. open your task manager and kill the install if it starts. you may not have to do it, but I did just to be safe


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Here is my Card the Max Clock without Overclocking when Changing the Power Target to 122% it goes all the way up to 1150 & stays there without Power Target it goes from 1000+ to 1150 goes up & down Up & down like Crazy!!!! When set Power target to 122% it stays at 1150 NO Overclock still & that when it Locks up & stuff!!! I have my CPU Stable tested it with Prime95 over 8hrs so i'm good on that part dought its that was gonna take my Card out Today & Play bf3 without no Card to see if anything Else is going Wrong!!!
> 
> here my card
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130785


Ok, that is not to high ,what if you down clocks to Nvidia stock clocks(915/980) , does it still lock up ?

Just because prime95 is stable xx hrs really means nothing, it only runs certain instructions and you could run another app and it crashes .

It does sound like video related but could be other things to .

So no WHEA errors in event viewer ??


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Ok, that is not to high ,what if you down clocks to Nvidia stock clocks(915/980) , does it still lock up ?
> 
> Just because prime95 is stable xx hrs really means nothing, it only runs certain instructions and you could run another app and it crashes .
> 
> It does sound like video related but could be other things to .
> 
> So no WHEA errors in event viewer ??


Nope no Erros on the Event Viewer & I installed the Old verison of Nvidia Drivers & I played up to 1hr & 39mins & all sudden I was taken a break for a min on bf3 sitting at Base & i come back the Screen is Pink or Purple & stayed like that over 10mins I just turn my system off & took card out I'm tired of this ANNOYING CARD


----------



## NightHawk06

I set everything Before back to Stock all my Overclocks & it still does it


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> I set everything Before back to Stock all my Overclocks & it still does it


Can you try another card to see/make sure not system, only other thing would be RMA it .

Did you say your last card before this one did same thing ?


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Can you try another card to see/make sure not system, only other thing would be RMA it .
> 
> Did you say your last card before this one did same thing ?


ya my other card did it before when it was not overclocked or its overclocked did it a couple times but not like this one now this is Crazy & I took card out & I'm still having Trouble with Graphic on my I7 3770k my monitor is all RED & I can see 1,000+ Pixels all over the Screen looks like someone Punch my Monitor or something Thrown at it







Idk what to do Did everything could Updated Drivers & everything still Red & when I took Picture & Showed Everyone they said Everything seems fine on there End here my Forum I started bout it then talk bout overclocking at the End someone told me just to Disable the IGPU & use GPU & everything went away but my IGPU seems bad after I delidded it couple days ago







http://www.overclock.net/t/1381907/delidded-my-i7-3770k-help-plz-weird-issue-now


----------



## NightHawk06

I guess ill have to call Evga & RMA Again if they let me this will be the 3rd Card already!! Wasted $450 bucks on a Junk card should of got Gtx 680


----------



## MunneY

Ayone mind helping a brother and modding my bios? does it matter that I have 2 different cards?

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/118203/Asus.GTX680.2048.120311_2.html <---- ASUS
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/127383/Zotac.GTX680.2048.120307.html <

ZOTAC

680 Bios.zip 112k .zip file


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> I guess ill have to call Evga & RMA Again if they let me this will be the 3rd Card already!! Wasted $450 bucks on a Junk card should of got Gtx 680


Sorry to hear about your troubles and hopefully EVGA can get it right next time, it really is a shame because the 670's really are a good card, if you get one that works that is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Ayone mind helping a brother and modding my bios? does it matter that I have 2 different cards?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/118203/Asus.GTX680.2048.120311_2.html <---- ASUS
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/127383/Zotac.GTX680.2048.120307.html <
> 
> ZOTAC
> 
> 680 Bios.zip 112k .zip file


It should not matter whether on not they are 2 different makes just make sure you have a BIOS for each one, and make sure you do not confuse the 2. I did it on my 2 cards even though they were the same make accidently flashed it with the same BIOS, same thing happened to me as NightHawk06, except no buzzing, just frequent beeping.

And I could do it for you, but it is actually quite easy to do for yourself, plus you have more control over what you want








And I honestly, don't want to be the one that modded your BIOS and bricked your beautiful cards


----------



## drnilly007

Anyone find a way to flash the Galaxy 680 4GB yet?


----------



## kevindd992002

@NightHawk06

It would be appreciated if you avoid multiple postings. Just use the edit button.

Oh and what's up with your random capitalizations?


----------



## MunneY

Ok... so I flashed my bios and now my power level only goes to 88


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Ok... so I flashed my bios and now my power level only goes to 88


 MunneY.zip 112k .zip file

Try this out


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> @NightHawk06
> 
> It would be appreciated if you avoid multiple postings. Just use the edit button.
> 
> Oh and what's up with your random capitalizations?


This isn't youtube, save the bad attitude and @" " for there please


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaquitasAbsum*
> 
> This isn't youtube, save the bad attitude and @" " for there please


He had too many posts that I didn't want to quote all of them. I was just telling him to avoid multi postings. There is no "bad attitude" in that. Let's just move on.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> MunneY.zip 112k .zip file
> 
> Try this out


Much better.... +rep...


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> He had too many posts that I didn't want to quote all of them. I was just telling him to avoid multi postings. There is no "bad attitude" in that. Let's just move on.


It is a matter of perspective


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaquitasAbsum*
> 
> It is a matter of perspective


Ok. Sorry for my bad attitude then. I never meant it to be like, it was a constructive criticism.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok. Sorry for my bad attitude then. I never meant it to be like, it was a constructive criticism.


I saw no bad attitude, in fact I agree on you with what you said


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok. Sorry for my bad attitude then. I never meant it to be like, it was a constructive criticism.


I apologize then, guess I just misunderstood.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaquitasAbsum*
> 
> I apologize then, guess I just misunderstood.


No worries mate. Multiple-posting and cross-posting are really actually avoided in OCN. I'm not sure but I think its in the rules and regulations.


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> No worries mate. Multiple-posting and cross-posting are really actually avoided in OCN. I'm not sure but I think its in the rules and regulations.


Wouldn't surprise me actually now that I think about it








But I do not usually have to multi post, but I haven't found the edit button you were talking about. You have to post where it is if you don't want to, it is sort of off topic, and that is definitely a no-no in the rules.

Update; Never mind found it lol


----------



## kevindd992002

Yup off-topic indeed because you treated as "bad attitude" when I was just reminding the guy, lol.

Anyways, check the pencil icon on the lower left side of each of your posts. That is the edit button.


----------



## dalastbmills

Just flashed my 670 FTW.

Cranked the power limit and volts to max.

Set the core offset to +50 (about 1332MHz core)
Set the mem offset to +425 (making mem about 7058MHz)

Played BF3 for a few minutes. No artifacts. No driver crashing. Seemed legit. Volts ran about 1.212v. Temps stayed pretty decent. Definitely making me rethink my plans to replace this card with a HIS Iceq X^2 and just buy a waterblock for this bad boy.

Glad I decided to flash the card. Great guide, thanks!!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dalastbmills*
> 
> Just flashed my 670 FTW.
> 
> Cranked the power limit and volts to max.
> 
> Set the core offset to +50 (about 1332MHz core)
> Set the mem offset to +425 (making mem about 7058MHz)
> 
> Played BF3 for a few minutes. No artifacts. No driver crashing. Seemed legit. Volts ran about 1.212v. Temps stayed pretty decent. Definitely making me rethink my plans to replace this card with a HIS Iceq X^2 and just buy a waterblock for this bad boy.
> 
> Glad I decided to flash the card. Great guide, thanks!!


FTWs are great cards, I have 2 that will do 1300mhz on benches easy. Thats a very nice card that you have there. One card of mine does 1306 flashed and the other will do 1320 stock!


----------



## lilchronic

both my 670;s do 1346mhz and only one is modded


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> both my 670;s do 1346mhz and only one is modded


Nice overclock which Gtx 670 card do you have? & I have to ask everyone on here which card should I go for on the gtx 670 that will Reach 1300Mhz??? Thinking bout buying another card since having alot of problems with the past two gtx 670 superclocked 4gb


----------



## JTHMfreak

Your best bet IMO would be a ftw. Thet are great quality plus EVGA has 24/7 support to issue an rma if one is needed. Yes they are blower cards which can be a bit louder, but a fantastic company. RMAs and swapping out parts are so easy.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Nice overclock which Gtx 670 card do you have? & I have to ask everyone on here which card should I go for on the gtx 670 that will Reach 1300Mhz??? Thinking bout buying another card since having alot of problems with the past two gtx 670 superclocked 4gb


His rig is in his sig, like most others (except you). He is running two FTW's, which are the best clocking cards atm.


----------



## MunneY

My 680s dont clock that welll... I have one that will do 1260 and one that does 1220. But hey, Its all part of the game right?


----------



## dalastbmills

Before and After of my 670!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s772.photobucket.com/user/dalastbmills/media/Valley_zps48aa934d.jpg.htmlhttp://s772.photobucket.com/user/dalastbmills/media/670modbios_zpsf15a29dc.png.html



Edit: Just noticed that my before photo was taken during my short Windows 8 experience. Windows 8 ran my hardware much better then Windows 7...


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> His rig is in his sig, like most others (except you). He is running two FTW's, which are the best clocking cards atm.


AH OK HIS RIG IN HIS SIG AINT GONNA TELL ME MUCH THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHICH CARD IS BETTER & STUFF!!! & I'M PRETTY SURE THERE ANOTHER CARD PROB BETTER THEN THAT WHO KNOWS WHY I ASKED!!!!


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> AH OK HIS RIG IN HIS SIG AINT GONNA TELL ME MUCH THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHICH CARD IS BETTER & STUFF!!! & I'M PRETTY SURE THERE ANOTHER CARD PROB BETTER THEN THAT WHO KNOWS WHY I ASKED!!!!


Calm down... did i not answer both your questions? :O I am sorry if i offended you, that was sincerly not my purpose, i was merely trying to help, and at the same time suggest you to update your signature to show your computers components.

As i see it, you asked which cards he used, to which i replied that he was using the _EVGA GTX 670 FTW_.
Then you continued on to ask which is the best overclocking card, to which i again replied the _EVGA GTX 670 FTW_.

(I could then go on to tell you, that his signature would answer the first half of your questions, and reading the last 10 or so pages of this thread would answer the second, but i wont do that)


----------



## MunneY

Why is everyone so mad... just mod your bios and smile.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Why is everyone so mad... just mod your bios and smile.


i think there mad cause my EVGA 670 FTW 2gb do 1346














well only 1 is stable @ 1346 the other one can just bench at 1346 but that 1 cant do heaven 4.0 it crashes right at the end @ 1346mhz

so i only use 1333mhz on both cards 24/7


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i think there mad cause my EVGA 670 FTW 2gb does 1346


I can tell you I am... because my 2 680s wont even break 1300


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I can tell you I am... because my 2 680s wont even break 1300


i nija edited that post had to add somthing to make you guys feel a lil better


----------



## Tom Brohanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i think there mad cause my EVGA 670 FTW 2gb do 1346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well only 1 is stable @ 1346 the other one can just bench at 1346 but that 1 cant do heaven 4.0 it crashes right at the end @ 1346mhz
> 
> so i only use 1333mhz on both cards 24/7


Nice. My 670 FTW did a little over 1300 stable at 1.212v but I backed it down to 1280 at lesser volts. I'm not gonna miss the ~30mhz. These things do clock really well though.


----------



## Riathen

I have a ASUS GTX 680 DirectCU II TOP (DC2T-2GD5) and figured I'd flash the bios. I followed the instructions listed perfectly using NVflash and the bios provided in the OP for my card. Once the flash was done, I restarted my computer. While it was rebooting, the POST screen along with everything else was really glitching out. Once I got into windows it got worse. Colors were distorted and I was stuck in 640x480. My GPU wasn't completely bricked and was still being recognized, at least. Obviously the flash had gone wrong so I went to flash back to my old bios but my backup was gone. Now I'm stuck like this. I've tried flashing to many, many different versions of the bios both for my card and other versions (non-TOP) as I was desperate to fix this. None of them fixed the problem. One bios did manage to undo the resolution and color issues but caused intense artifacts. After a restart it would revert back no matter what.

I could really use some help with this issue. I don't so much care for unlocking the voltage at this point over getting my card to at the very least function again.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riathen*
> 
> I have a ASUS GTX 680 DirectCU II TOP (DC2T-2GD5) and figured I'd flash the bios. I followed the instructions listed perfectly using NVflash and the bios provided in the OP for my card. Once the flash was done, I restarted my computer. While it was rebooting, the POST screen along with everything else was really glitching out. Once I got into windows it got worse. Colors were distorted and I was stuck in 640x480. My GPU wasn't completely bricked and was still being recognized, at least. Obviously the flash had gone wrong so I went to flash back to my old bios but my backup was gone. Now I'm stuck like this. I've tried flashing to many, many different versions of the bios both for my card and other versions (non-TOP) as I was desperate to fix this. None of them fixed the problem. One bios did manage to undo the resolution and color issues but caused intense artifacts. After a restart it would revert back no matter what.
> 
> I could really use some help with this issue. I don't so much care for unlocking the voltage at this point over getting my card to at the very least function again.


Find the post that you sent the original bios to general and re download, hope you get it sorted


----------



## Riathen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Find the post that you sent the original bios to general and re download, hope you get it sorted


I used the modded bios provided on the first page, not one that he made specifically for me so that's not an option, unfortunately. Thanks for the reply regardless.


----------



## JTHMfreak

I'm sure someone in this thread has the same card as you, maybe try searching every couple pages for when someone posted a stock version.


----------



## Riathen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I'm sure someone in this thread has the same card as you, maybe try searching every couple pages for when someone posted a stock version.


I did try that a few times. None of them ended up working for me which I find odd.


----------



## PwndN00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riathen*
> 
> I used the modded bios provided on the first page, not one that he made specifically for me so that's not an option, unfortunately. Thanks for the reply regardless.


Look in here...
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/
even better...
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/119167/Asus.GTX680.2048.120405.html


----------



## Riathen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PwndN00b*
> 
> Look in here...
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/


I tried each of those listed for my card. No luck.


----------



## PwndN00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riathen*
> 
> I tried each of those listed for my card. No luck.


If this one didn't work ( http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/119167/Asus.GTX680.2048.120405.html ), then you could always email or call Asus with your card serial and ask them to send you one.

Do you have another card to insert while you try to reload the other bios? Or are you using a USB boot? How far do you get?


----------



## Riathen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PwndN00b*
> 
> If this one didn't work ( http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/119167/Asus.GTX680.2048.120405.html ), then you could always email or call Asus with your card serial and ask them to send you one.
> 
> Do you have another card to insert while you try to reload the other bios? Or are you using a USB boot? How far do you get?


I did end up emailing Asus so thanks for that. Didn't think of it. Hopefully something comes out of it. The card isn't bricked so I'm still able to boot into windows without inserting another card. The flash completes successfully every time without any errors but the results are always the same.


----------



## Riathen

After 12 hours I managed to find a working bios in an obscure part of the internet. We're stable for now. Thanks to those that tried to help.


----------



## PwndN00b

nice


----------



## JTHMfreak

Good to hear


----------



## RussK14

Default Asus GTX 680 DC2T 2GB bios:

https://mega.co.nz/#!9oESDJJY!EzCk6H-6YSXweo5BsLGi9WsbGzl7Ign7j59De7JrWe8

You're welcome.

rom I'm using now and works really well - 1202 base 1241 boost (max unless upped with Precision or AB) with voltage range up to 1.215v - everything else is stock.

https://mega.co.nz/#!txkVgahJ!ZQM0cm4dBlkACsHpaMj96x8gRkxteYxgX4Z3omK8ZUA

My top card runs 1241 @ 1.135v and second card runs 1241 @ 1.185v.


----------



## Recipe7

edit: nm


----------



## NightHawk06

Hello everyone I called Evga today and talked to them bout this card been messing up on me & stuff & they told me the first card I bought when I RMA it they tested it for so long & it ran every benchmark out there today!! well I said i been having problems & stuff i dont see why it would work on your end!! I told them something bout DirectX was & other problems messing up on my card they tell me its not the card its the System??

I'm like ah no its not the system tested with another Card Gtx 480 & I have No Issue at all!! Played Bf3 today at 1215mhz for over 2hrs & got this is this Card messed up??


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Hello everyone I called Evga today and talked to them bout this card been messing up on me & stuff & they told me the first card I bought when I RMA it they tested it for so long & it ran every benchmark out there today!! well I said i been having problems & stuff i dont see why it would work on your end!! I told them something bout DirectX was & other problems messing up on my card they tell me its not the card its the System??
> 
> I'm like ah no its not the system tested with another Card Gtx 480 & I have No Issue at all!! Played Bf3 today at 1215mhz for over 2hrs & got this is this Card messed up??


Common error, has nothing do with the card per say. I have had the issue myself, I just did a clean install of drivers and it was fixed. Google the issue before posting here, thats what I always do and my problems get solved much faster.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Common error, has nothing do with the card per say. I have had the issue myself, I just did a clean install of drivers and it was fixed. Google the issue before posting here, thats what I always do and my problems get solved much faster.


Lol Google aint gonna tell me much after I already re did my Computer Windows & Installed so many drivers & this is 2nd time this has done this & all the time before get driver crash error kernal W/E
Computer Locks up Buzz sound like Crazy then it goes to Desktop & tells me that!!


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Lol Google aint gonna tell me much after I already re did my Computer Windows & Installed so many drivers & this is 2nd time this has done this & all the time before get driver crash error kernal W/E
> Computer Locks up Buzz sound like Crazy then it goes to Desktop & tells me that!!


Really..?
I have found a ton of threads throughout the internet..
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/524308/gtx-670-out-of-memory-issue/
http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/120851-13-battlefield-help-directx-memory-crash-problem
The cause of the issue varies of course, but generally it is either a program like Virtu MVP or running out of virtual memory etc..


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Hello everyone I called Evga today and talked to them bout this card been messing up on me & stuff & they told me the first card I bought when I RMA it they tested it for so long & it ran every benchmark out there today!! well I said i been having problems & stuff i dont see why it would work on your end!! I told them something bout DirectX was & other problems messing up on my card they tell me its not the card its the System??
> 
> I'm like ah no its not the system tested with another Card Gtx 480 & I have No Issue at all!! Played Bf3 today at 1215mhz for over 2hrs & got this is this Card messed up??


I have gotten errors like that one plenty of times as well.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I have gotten errors like that one plenty of times as well.


oh ya this is 2nd time this has happen to me & I have been looking up on Google how to Fix this Stupid Problem & it still Locks up the Computer Monitor goes black & Buzz sound like Crazy it said that this time before I always had to Force Restart got Annoying! I dont use Virtu MVP or use Vsync when Gaming! it does it all the time I cant even Enjoy Gaming Bs!! How did you Fix your Problem??

I have already Redid my Computer Twice & Installed every Driver there is & Older Verisons!! I'm Using G1 Sniper 3 mobo & idk why it keeps doing this done everything there is to do!!


----------



## tinuz97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussK14*
> 
> Default Asus GTX 680 DC2T 2GB bios:
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!9oESDJJY!EzCk6H-6YSXweo5BsLGi9WsbGzl7Ign7j59De7JrWe8
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> rom I'm using now and works really well - 1202 base 1241 boost (max unless upped with Precision or AB) with voltage range up to 1.215v - everything else is stock.
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!txkVgahJ!ZQM0cm4dBlkACsHpaMj96x8gRkxteYxgX4Z3omK8ZUA
> 
> My top card runs 1241 @ 1.135v and second card runs 1241 @ 1.185v.


Thank you!
Just downloaded your original rom, that one is newer then i have








I modded the voltage and boost,seems to work ok, testing asap if it is maybey better?
My rom (original) is from may 2012.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> oh ya this is 2nd time this has happen to me & I have been looking up on Google how to Fix this Stupid Problem & it still Locks up the Computer Monitor goes black & Buzz sound like Crazy it said that this time before I always had to Force Restart got Annoying! I dont use Virtu MVP or use Vsync when Gaming! it does it all the time I cant even Enjoy Gaming Bs!! How did you Fix your Problem??
> 
> I have already Redid my Computer Twice & Installed every Driver there is & Older Verisons!! I'm Using G1 Sniper 3 mobo & idk why it keeps doing this done everything there is to do!!


I don't think I had the exact same problem you have, but googling and downloading/repairing files is what worked for me. Is windows completely up to date? Not just with the updater either, you need to go to microsofts website and manually dl things like direct x, .net framework, it could be anything really. For me dling everything helped.


----------



## RussK14

That's fine... what did you set the max boost clock at? I originally left it to 1346 but the card was trying to run it as soon as the card went into 3D mode and the drivers would just crash. I then lowered it to a known stable OC (1241 with base @ 1137/1202) and all was fine and ran heaven 4 extreme preset (1600x900) in a loop and mess with clocks via afterburner until unstable. Good news is the voltage doesn't max... (atleast for me). Further, these cards do not throttle at 70°c either.

I use Kepler Bios tweaking thanks to a friend recommending it to me over on Toms.

http://www.file-upload.net/download-7309019/KeplerBiosTweaker.exe.html

Cards vary, I have two of the 680's and one is better than the other... so I recommend leaving the clocks default and messing with them with either precision or AB to know where your particular card sits.

What is the ASIC quality?

**Make sure to keep the original in a safe place**


----------



## Lord Xeb

Hey General, can you mod my bios for me?

GK104.zip 55k .zip file


I would the Power Limit increased to 175


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I don't think I had the exact same problem you have, but googling and downloading/repairing files is what worked for me. Is windows completely up to date? Not just with the updater either, you need to go to microsofts website and manually dl things like direct x, .net framework, it could be anything really. For me dling everything helped.


ya well I did everything Updated everything there was to update & now I can only play for 15 to 20 mins & it would go black & buzz sound like Crazy here what MSI Power Target told me this GOOD LOL

This CARD IS JUNK


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> Hey General, can you mod my bios for me?
> 
> GK104.zip 55k .zip file
> 
> 
> I would the Power Limit increased to 175


 Lord Xeb.zip 56k .zip file

Just increased the voltage and put the power target as requested, clocks are the same.


----------



## Lord Xeb

What is the voltage increased to?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> What is the voltage increased to?


1.2, as it always is.


----------



## Lord Xeb

My second card (the one I had you mod bios for) will shoot its clock speed to 1358 if i do +75 on the core. Would a max frequency bosot fix this?

EDIT: It is actually my card throttling. Is there any way to fix this? Card starts to throttle the closer to 70C it gets.

Edit 2: I figured out why it wasn't working right. The card was automatically going up to 1293, so I had to back it down. Not perfect, but I got 1267/1800 now. My FTW will do 1333/1800


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> ya well I did everything Updated everything there was to update & now I can only play for 15 to 20 mins & it would go black & buzz sound like Crazy here what MSI Power Target told me this GOOD LOL
> 
> This CARD IS JUNK


I can actually remember a time when I heard a card do what yours is doing now, it was a BFG 7800 GS, and the reason why it was making the sound was because the molex power cord was not connected
properly. All I can do is suggest trying a different power supply/cables if you have one, or make sure the PCI-E power connectors on the card are soldered on properly. Perhaps it wasn't the card but the port PSU or one of the cables from it.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaquitasAbsum*
> 
> I can actually remember a time when I heard a card do what yours is doing now, it was a BFG 7800 GS, and the reason why it was making the sound was because the molex power cord was not connected
> properly. All I can do is suggest trying a different power supply/cables if you have one, or make sure the PCI-E power connectors on the card are soldered on properly. Perhaps it wasn't the card but the port PSU or one of the cables from it.


oh ya idk man I did somethings I disabled the High Def Audio Device & Went into Bios Switch the graphic to PCI it was on PCI SLot 1 at first idk if that Caused it but..... I played bf3 for 5hrs & had No problems so I think I solved my Problem so far idk yet this is Weird have to do that to run Games & stuff lol


----------



## Mdkozon

Hi can someone upload me a MODDED "GB Windforce x3 bios" from the first page?

I need a larger power target plz









I am getting only 125 atm -.-

PS: what other settings do people suggest I use also?

I am getting good temps atm with regular modded bios, so how hard should I push it?

thanks in advance!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> oh ya idk man I did somethings I disabled the High Def Audio Device & Went into Bios Switch the graphic to PCI it was on PCI SLot 1 at first idk if that Caused it but..... I played bf3 for 5hrs & had No problems so I think I solved my Problem so far idk yet this is Weird have to do that to run Games & stuff lol


I hope that solved your issue. I mean I get some really weird issues that no one else has from time to time and the dumbest solution fixes it for me.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I hope that solved your issue. I mean I get some really weird issues that no one else has from time to time and the dumbest solution fixes it for me.


lmao ya I change those Settings and Played bf3 up to 5hrs & had no Problems







so Hopefully it did Fix my Problem!! & On top of that I just Flashed my Card again and my Highest boost was 1150mhz stock before & when I modded it I'm pushing 1202mhz stock boost 1215mhz when Power Target at 150% Overclocks to 1228mhz ........ I'm pushing 1251Mhz right now Heaven Testing bout 40 mins so Far hasnt Crashed or anything just yet


----------



## JTHMfreak

Nice, I hope at least some of what I had suggested helped you, if not oh well


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Nice, I hope at least some of what I had suggested helped you, if not oh well


Thanks for your Help man Appreciate you helping a brotha out hopefully this Fixed my Problem


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Thanks for your Help man Appreciate you helping a brotha out hopefully this Fixed my Problem


I hope I was able to help you fix what was messing with you


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> My second card (the one I had you mod bios for) will shoot its clock speed to 1358 if i do +75 on the core. Would a max frequency bosot fix this?
> 
> EDIT: It is actually my card throttling. Is there any way to fix this? Card starts to throttle the closer to 70C it gets.
> 
> Edit 2: I figured out why it wasn't working right. The card was automatically going up to 1293, so I had to back it down. Not perfect, but I got 1267/1800 now. My FTW will do 1333/1800


Glad you got it fixed and 1267 isn't half bad for a reference 670.


----------



## ZeVo

Hey General, got a quick question for the modded BIOS you have me.

When looking at Precision X graphs it says 1202MHz but when I look at the number where is shows both the offset and voltage it is showing 1201MHz. I am 99% sure sure this isn't anything serious but I just thought I would ask. Sorry if the explanation was crappy.


----------



## Mdkozon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mdkozon*
> 
> Hi can someone upload me a MODDED "GB Windforce x3 bios" from the first page?
> 
> I need a larger power target plz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting only 125 atm -.-
> 
> PS: what other settings do people suggest I use also?
> 
> I am getting good temps atm with regular modded bios, so how hard should I push it?
> 
> thanks in advance!


Anyone @@?

whats the max vcore I should go on air also....


----------



## darkjairo777

Hi i have my asus gtx 680 directcu II top with bios modded of this thread.

but gpu-z, asus tweak, AIDA64 brand:

GPU Clock: 705mhz Memory: 1502mhz Boost: 1137mhz
Default clock: 1202mhz Memory: 1502mhz Boost: 1137mhz

What happened?

Any help???

And another thing on Full load Furmark brand memory 1348mhz core and 1502mhz gpu .... ???


----------



## darkjairo777

__________________________________


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkjairo777*
> 
> Hi i have my asus gtx 680 directcu II top with bios modded of this thread.
> 
> but gpu-z, asus tweak, AIDA64 brand:
> 
> GPU Clock: 705mhz Memory: 1502mhz Boost: 1137mhz
> Default clock: 1202mhz Memory: 1502mhz Boost: 1137mhz
> 
> What happened?
> 
> Any help???
> 
> And another thing on Full load Furmark brand memory 1348mhz core and 1502mhz gpu .... ???


You flashed bios so default =bios , if you use 3rd party OC app like AB then that will raise the values .

Run BM like valley, Heven or a new game, watch what GPU-Z shows under load , those are important values, ones card runs under load .


----------



## darkjairo777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> You flashed bios so default =bios , if you use 3rd party OC app like AB then that will raise the values .
> 
> Run BM like valley, Heven or a new game, watch what GPU-Z shows under load , those are important values, ones card runs under load .


Hi I have the modified bios of the first page and gpu-z shows those values.

With the default bios in gpu-z brand:

GPU Clock: 1137mhz Memory: 1502mhz Boost: 1202mhz
Default clock: 1137mhz Memory: 1502mhz Boost: 1202mhz

Now have the bios default, since the modified bios had rare clocks in gpu-z ....

It is normal these values with the modified BIOS with voltage?

GPU Clock: 705mhz Memory: 1502mhz Boost: 1137mhz
Default clock: 1202mhz Memory: 1502mhz Boost: 1137mhz


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> My second card (the one I had you mod bios for) will shoot its clock speed to 1358 if i do +75 on the core. Would a max frequency bosot fix this?
> 
> EDIT: It is actually my card throttling. Is there any way to fix this? Card starts to throttle the closer to 70C it gets.
> 
> Edit 2: I figured out why it wasn't working right. The card was automatically going up to 1293, so I had to back it down. Not perfect, but I got 1267/1800 now. My FTW will do 1333/1800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you got it fixed and 1267 isn't half bad for a reference 670.
Click to expand...

Still runs hot though. I may get 2 Dwood brackets and some H60s to do water cooling. Do these cards degrade quickly at 1.212v load?


----------



## Recipe7

First off, General123, thank you for this thread. I've used it to mod a 680 sc sig which netted me +60mhz. I am now using 670s in SLI.

I just tried out the 670 ftw mod for mine (670 FTW 2gb in SLI). It's very stable, however I was wondering if you can tweak the original bios which I have to make it like yours, but with some other touches.

On the original bios, when my top card throttles (sandwich configuration), it brings my core down by 13mhz. However, your mod brings me down +50mhz when I hit 70C. Can you turn off throttling? I'm hoping you can, the modded bios for my old 680 did so.

Lastly, can you increase the fan from 80 to 95? I reach almost 80 degrees in my setup redface.gif.

Here is a copy of my BIOS, it is the latest bios from evga (04-16-13) for the 670 ftw 2gb:

Recipe7 57k .zip file


Thanks, General!


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> Still runs hot though. I may get 2 Dwood brackets and some H60s to do water cooling. Do these cards degrade quickly at 1.212v load?


Not to my knowledge. I have been running the same clocks since thread date and they are still solid (excluding the fact the drivers changes the increments in which the cards increase speed in. Which I hate...)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> First off, General123, thank you for this thread. I've used it to mod a 680 sc sig which netted me +60mhz. I am now using 670s in SLI.
> 
> I just tried out the 670 ftw mod for mine (670 FTW 2gb in SLI). It's very stable, however I was wondering if you can tweak the original bios which I have to make it like yours, but with some other touches.
> 
> On the original bios, when my top card throttles (sandwich configuration), it brings my core down by 13mhz. However, your mod brings me down +50mhz when I hit 70C. Can you turn off throttling? I'm hoping you can, the modded bios for my old 680 did so.
> 
> Lastly, can you increase the fan from 80 to 95? I reach almost 80 degrees in my setup redface.gif.
> 
> Here is a copy of my BIOS, it is the latest bios from evga (04-16-13) for the 670 ftw 2gb:
> 
> Recipe7 57k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks, General!












Recipe7.zip 0k .zip file


----------



## Aesthethc

I plan on flashing my card as well, do you think an EVGA 670 FTW with a universal block and a fan over the VRM's will be stable ? Or is the only way to be stable at 1.2v and have low temps under 60-70C only with cards with full blocks? I plan on just doing the universal block and fan because a full block is out of my budget


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> I plan on flashing my card as well, do you think an EVGA 670 FTW with a universal block and a fan over the VRM's will be stable ? Or is the only way to be stable at 1.2v and have low temps under 60-70C only with cards with full blocks? I plan on just doing the universal block and fan because a full block is out of my budget


I am on air and am perfectly stable. I do have great case air flow though.


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Not to my knowledge. I have been running the same clocks since thread date and they are still solid (excluding the fact the drivers changes the increments in which the cards increase speed in. Which I hate...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recipe7.zip 0k .zip file


Thank for your upload General, but I think the zip file is empty? I can't extract anything from it, plus it says 0k for the size of the file


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I am on air and am perfectly stable. I do have great case air flow though.


I have super great case flow. With one card in my case now. What are you clocked to right now/voltage? and what temps are you at with just a spot fan? So it is possible to be on a universal block + fan at these voltages with Kepler?


----------



## Forceman

I have a AIO water cooler and fan on mine and it works just fine with the increased voltage. Silent low-speed fan and temps under 60C.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I have a AIO water cooler and fan on mine and it works just fine with the increased voltage. Silent low-speed fan and temps under 60C.


would there be any difference between an h100 or an h60 when cooling a gpu? is it more than 5C?


----------



## Forceman

Obviously the H100 is going to be better, but a lot of people have been reporting really good results with H60 equivalents (like the Kuhler 620). I am using a Thermaltake Big Water 2.0 Pro on mine (so an H80 equivalent) and I've been really happy with it - I can't imagine a H100 would do all that much better. Honestly I didn't expect the AIO to be so effective with the GPU, but I was really impressed with the performance.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Obviously the H100 is going to be better, but a lot of people have been reporting really good results with H60 equivalents (like the Kuhler 620). I am using a Thermaltake Big Water 2.0 Pro on mine (so an H80 equivalent) and I've been really happy with it - I can't imagine a H100 would do all that much better. Honestly I didn't expect the AIO to be so effective with the GPU, but I was really impressed with the performance.


So an H80 would be fine then?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> So an H80 would be fine then?


It's working really well for me anyway.


----------



## kevindd992002

What do a 77% ASIC rating signify? Also, why is it that in the guide about ASIC raiting in GPU-Z it says that if the ASIS is high when your GPU is water-cooled, then the overclocking capability will be lower? I don't get it.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What do a 77% ASIC rating signify? Also, why is it that in the guide about ASIC raiting in GPU-Z it says that if the ASIS is high when your GPU is water-cooled, then the overclocking capability will be lower? I don't get it.


ASIC rating is really not an accurate way to describe the potential of a card because it is a very generalized value... so many things can come into play. But basically, a card with a lower ASIC % will naturally use up MORE voltage = in turn more power consumption, which would make it less viable for overclocking with air/stock cooler.... but it is great for water cooling because the voltages can be pumped and has more potential to get a lot more juice out of the cards since heat is no longer an issue with increased voltage.

Higher ASIC % will mean a card will use LESS voltage than usual, which would mean it would get less hot overclocking but overall since the card naturally doesnt pull "that extra increment of voltage on a lower ASIC %, therefore it has potentially less possible overclocking headroom.

A low ASIC % is a graphics card that is "supposed" to be a little hotter than the others, but can be a beast when heat is not a problem, a High % is not as hot, but may not be able to pull as much voltage for those higher overclocks.

It shouldnt be a dramatic amount though....


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> ASIC rating is really not an accurate way to describe the potential of a card because it is a very generalized value... so many things can come into play. But basically, a card with a lower ASIC % will naturally use up MORE voltage = in turn more power consumption, which would make it less viable for overclocking with air/stock cooler.... but it is great for water cooling because the voltages can be pumped and has more potential to get a lot more juice out of the cards since heat is no longer an issue with increased voltage.
> 
> Higher ASIC % will mean a card will use LESS voltage than usual, which would mean it would get less hot overclocking but overall since the card naturally doesnt pull "that extra increment of voltage on a lower ASIC %, therefore it has potentially less possible overclocking headroom.
> 
> A low ASIC % is a graphics card that is "supposed" to be a little hotter than the others, but can be a beast when heat is not a problem, a High % is not as hot, but may not be able to pull as much voltage for those higher overclocks.
> 
> It shouldnt be a dramatic amount though....


Oh ok. Thanks for the explanation! It got my head twirling around. To unserstand this, lol. So basically a lower ASIC means it can accommodate higher voltages which is why it is better for water-cooled GPUs. I hope I understood that right. But the thing is it also needs more voltage for the same overclock compared to one with higher ASIC, so doesn't that defeat the purpose?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> ASIC rating is really not an accurate way to describe the potential of a card because it is a very generalized value... so many things can come into play. But basically, a card with a lower ASIC % will naturally use up MORE voltage = in turn more power consumption, which would make it less viable for overclocking with air/stock cooler.... but it is great for water cooling because the voltages can be pumped and has more potential to get a lot more juice out of the cards since heat is no longer an issue with increased voltage.
> 
> Higher ASIC % will mean a card will use LESS voltage than usual, which would mean it would get less hot overclocking but overall since the card naturally doesnt pull "that extra increment of voltage on a lower ASIC %, therefore it has potentially less possible overclocking headroom.
> 
> A low ASIC % is a graphics card that is "supposed" to be a little hotter than the others, but can be a beast when heat is not a problem, a High % is not as hot, but may not be able to pull as much voltage for those higher overclocks.
> 
> It shouldnt be a dramatic amount though....


Oh ok. Thanks for the explanation! It got my head twirling around to understand this, lol. So basically a lower ASIC means it can accommodate higher voltages which is why it is better for water-cooled GPUs. I hope I understood that right. But the thing is it also needs more voltage for the same overclock compared to one with higher ASIC, so doesn't that defeat the purpose?


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh ok. Thanks for the explanation! It got my head twirling around to understand this, lol. So basically a lower ASIC means it can accommodate higher voltages which is why it is better for water-cooled GPUs. I hope I understood that right. But the thing is it also needs more voltage for the same overclock compared to one with higher ASIC, so doesn't that defeat the purpose?


Yes, lower ASIC is more "suited" for water cooling. The more voltage consumption will make it a hotter card if it is left just for air cooling. If you go air, you forgo the ability to overclock but you can have lower temps with a higher asic card.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Yes, lower ASIC is more "suited" for water cooling. The more voltage consumption will make it a hotter card if it is left just for air cooling. If you go air, you forgo the ability to overclock but you can have lower temps with a higher asic card.


I don't completely understand it yet but I got the gist of it. For the same voltage, the highest overclocking capability is the same whether on air or on water, right?


----------



## tinuz97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussK14*
> 
> Default Asus GTX 680 DC2T 2GB bios:
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!9oESDJJY!EzCk6H-6YSXweo5BsLGi9WsbGzl7Ign7j59De7JrWe8
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> rom I'm using now and works really well - 1202 base 1241 boost (max unless upped with Precision or AB) with voltage range up to 1.215v - everything else is stock.
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!txkVgahJ!ZQM0cm4dBlkACsHpaMj96x8gRkxteYxgX4Z3omK8ZUA
> 
> My top card runs 1241 @ 1.135v and second card runs 1241 @ 1.185v.


Tested this bios 2 days now,and working awesome (i did download your original one and tweaked the voltage)
Funny part is that i whas on 1319mhz battlefield 3 stable, now i have it on 1332mhz stable so far (did not test higher)

Weird huh that this one goes little higher


----------



## RussK14

Good deal!


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> Thank for your upload General, but I think the zip file is empty? I can't extract anything from it, plus it says 0k for the size of the file


 Recipe7.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## Recipe7

Perfecto! Thanks General! +rep


----------



## tinuz97

1372mhz (boost) gpu stable now in battlefield 3 woo.
Now i gonna try a little higher









Asus gtx 680 top edition with Antec 620 watercooling (Dwood bracket) and Liquid ultra as thermal paste (max 50 celcius)

I think i have a pretty nice gpu?

Edit: 3dmark 2011 on 1411mhz !!! gpu boost http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6436230

1411mhz is not battlefield 3 stable, only 3dmark.
On 1397mhz it is working fine in battlefield 3









msi afterburner.png 215k .png file


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> 1372mhz (boost) gpu stable now in battlefield 3 woo.
> Now i gonna try a little higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus gtx 680 top edition with Antec 620 watercooling (Dwood bracket) and Liquid ultra as thermal paste (max 50 celcius)
> 
> I think i have a pretty nice gpu?
> 
> Edit: 3dmark 2011 on 1411mhz !!! gpu boost http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6436230
> 
> 1411mhz is not battlefield 3 stable, only 3dmark.
> On 1397mhz it is working fine in battlefield 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msi afterburner.png 215k .png file


Wow monster card!


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> 1372mhz (boost) gpu stable now in battlefield 3 woo.
> Now i gonna try a little higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus gtx 680 top edition with Antec 620 watercooling (Dwood bracket) and Liquid ultra as thermal paste (max 50 celcius)
> 
> I think i have a pretty nice gpu?
> 
> Edit: 3dmark 2011 on 1411mhz !!! gpu boost http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6436230
> 
> 1411mhz is not battlefield 3 stable, only 3dmark.
> On 1397mhz it is working fine in battlefield 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msi afterburner.png 215k .png file


Wow Nice Overclock man


----------



## Aesthethc

Hey so, i was wondering... if you were to flash the bios of your graphics card.... then if something were to happen later in the future say like a blown cap or artifacting or anything, and id need to RMA the card, would you be able in theory... reflash the card to the stock BIOS and RMA it with no problems ?


----------



## camborambo

Hey guys, I need some help. One of my relatives flashed his bios and it completed perfectly fine. However, the screen no longer shows anything after a restart. I am wondering if we can reflash his stock bios back into the card since we did a back up. He is planning on connecting the his old nvidia quardro and evga gtx 670 ftw but no SLI.

How do I go about finding the index for that card using NVflash? I tried typing in --list in nvflash but it is doing something else completely.

I am thinking this is only for SLI and this will not be in SLI mode.

nvflash --index=1 -4 -5 -6 nameofurbios2.rom


----------



## Lord Xeb

Just take one care out of the system then flash the card. Makes it so you don't have to worry so much about flashing the wrong card.


----------



## bittbull187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> Just take one care out of the system then flash the card. Makes it so you don't have to worry so much about flashing the wrong card.


Not so easy on water hehe


----------



## camborambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> Just take one care out of the system then flash the card. Makes it so you don't have to worry so much about flashing the wrong card.


I can't because it's not showing displaying anything. I believe my cousin must've flashed the wrong bios to the wrong card. It's odd because it was displaying fine until he restarted the computer after the flash.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camborambo*
> 
> Hey guys, I need some help. One of my relatives flashed his bios and it completed perfectly fine. However, the screen no longer shows anything after a restart. I am wondering if we can reflash his stock bios back into the card since we did a back up. He is planning on connecting the his old nvidia quardro and evga gtx 670 ftw but no SLI.
> 
> How do I go about finding the index for that card using NVflash? I tried typing in --list in nvflash but it is doing something else completely.
> 
> I am thinking this is only for SLI and this will not be in SLI mode.
> 
> nvflash --index=1 -4 -5 -6 nameofurbios2.rom


It is not just for SLI, it can work for anything. Keep in mind GPU 1 is 0 and GPU 2 is 1 in the command.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Hey so, i was wondering... if you were to flash the bios of your graphics card.... then if something were to happen later in the future say like a blown cap or artifacting or anything, and id need to RMA the card, would you be able in theory... reflash the card to the stock BIOS and RMA it with no problems ?


Anyone know the answer to this? Thinking about flashing my card right now...


----------



## Forceman

If the card is dead, then no, you wouldn't be able to flash the BIOS back. In any other circumstance, though, you should be able to.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> If the card is dead, then no, you wouldn't be able to flash the BIOS back. In any other circumstance, though, you should be able to.


If its not dead, i can reflash it back? Thank you. I will flash my card right now. Repped for response









By the way, is there any way a manufacturer could check if a BIOS has ever been changed? No...right? What BIOS is on the card is the only one they can see (you cant have more than one bios as far as im concerned???)


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> If its not dead, i can reflash it back? Thank you. I will flash my card right now. Repped for response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, is there any way a manufacturer could check if a BIOS has ever been changed? No...right? What BIOS is on the card is the only one they can see (you cant have more than one bios as far as im concerned???)


Correct. As long as you can flash back the original one (which is why it is recommended to have a bacup BIOS in case anything happens) they wouldn't know that you reflashed it to a different BIOS or whatsoever. The only risk here is that if it dies on you while a non-manufacturer BIOS is intact in the flash of the card.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Correct. As long as you can flash back the original one (which is why it is recommended to have a bacup BIOS in case anything happens) they wouldn't know that you reflashed it to a different BIOS or whatsoever. The only risk here is that if it dies on you while a non-manufacturer BIOS is intact in the flash of the card.


Thank you so much!







I feel way better now about flashing my card


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel way better now about flashing my card


You're welcome. Glad to be ogf help mate


----------



## Aesthethc

I just flashed my card, kept everything at default... ran a benchmark and it automatically boosts up to 1293 mhz? daaaang. so do you add just a little bit at a time till you reach your max?

and how much is an average memory clock offset? I left it at 0 so far... My card is getting some TDR's though.... should i flash to a different BIOS?

Ive tried two BIOS, the 670 FTW and EVGA FTW bios, using MSI Afterburner, set core voltage to max, core clock and mem clock to 0 and ran benchmark and ran into a TDR..... what to do?


----------



## derfer

When should I worry about temps? My top card will probably cross 80c if I max the volts.


----------



## Aesthethc

Yeah, no matter what BIOS ive flashed my card to.... (evga 670 ftw)... i set the power target to max and volts to max and no clock offset yet and i get instant TDR after a couple minutes on heaven benchmark or a couple minutes on BF3....

why am i getting these TDR's? Everyone seems to be downloading these BIOS just fine and sliding the bars to max and it seems easy for them, but why am i getting TDR's even with a +0 offset? Even at stock everything..... it TDR's... whats going on?

Going to flash back to stock bios until i can figure out why these TDR's keep happening... also how do you upload your ".rom" bios here on this thread?


----------



## Forceman

When you increase the voltage with the BIOS mod the card will automatically increase the boost clock (to 1293 in your case). So if that increased speed is unstable you will get crashes. You can put a negative offset in Afterburner until you find your actual stable clock speed, and then you can mod the BIOS (again) with that as the max boost clock.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> When you increase the voltage with the BIOS mod the card will automatically increase the boost clock (to 1293 in your case). So if that increased speed is unstable you will get crashes. You can put a negative offset in Afterburner until you find your actual stable clock speed, and then you can mod the BIOS (again) with that as the max boost clock.


So my card never breaks 41C (doesnt even break 50C or 60C).... but it crashes at 1293 at 1.2v.... so does that mean ill never break 1300 on this card? ): I thought the FTW's were the best clockers? My card isnt even hot and its not stable at 1293mhz..... do i RMA this ?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> So my card never breaks 41C (doesnt even break 50C or 60C).... but it crashes at 1293 at 1.2v.... so does that mean ill never break 1300 on this card? ): I thought the FTW's were the best clockers? My card isnt even hot and its not stable at 1293mhz..... do i RMA this ?


Overclocking is luck of the draw. This is not a valid ground for RMA.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Overclocking is luck of the draw. This is not a valid ground for RMA.


Yeah i understand that, but i can easily switch this card out with another one, maybe that one would OC better? Is there no way around this?? Are there any other 670 FTW BIOS i can try other than the ones on the first page ? my card doesnt even break a sweat and its crashing ? Shouldnt it at least hit like 70C or something?


----------



## Forceman

The BIOS doesn't make any difference - the GPU itself is the limiting factor for the clock speed, not the BIOS. So flashing a new BIOS won't help. And 1293 is a good clockspeed for that card - swapping to another one isn't likely to help all that much.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The BIOS doesn't make any difference - the GPU itself is the limiting factor for the clock speed, not the BIOS. So flashing a new BIOS won't help. And 1293 is a good clockspeed for that card - swapping to another one isn't likely to help all that much.


I know but that e-peen )))): hahah i think thats the only reason why i flashed it in the first place. I think ill keep it stock until i can figure out what do.... cause at stock 1202mhz i think my games are smooth enough to begin with...

Thats pretty sad, thought i could break 1300 so easily like everyone else in this thread...maybe ill just wait for 700 series. :l


----------



## Forceman

For every person that posts a 1300+ overclock, there are 10 guys with 1230 overclocks that aren't bragging about it.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> For every person that posts a 1300+ overclock, there are 10 guys with 1230 overclocks that aren't bragging about it.


haha well said! im coming from 2x 560ti's which i struggled to clock above 1000mhz, and here i am at 1202mhz stock... thinking its still not enough. just curious, how much FPS are people getting in this voltage increase ? Im getting this feeling that Kepler just does so good out of the box, but thats really all there is to it; putting this card under water cooling only really helped my noise issues, but it doesnt seem like this extra 30C headroom is going to do me any good for overclocking...

i may try to bios flash and do a negative clock offset, maybe that will balance things out....


----------



## Forceman

The voltage unlock seems to give about 50 Mhz extra, on average. It's a pretty small bump, unfortunately, but it's also not much of a voltage increase so I guess it evens out. I ended up flashing the stock BIOS back on my card because I didn't think the performance gain was worth the extra voltage. And I agree about the water cooling - it is more for silence than performance on these cards.


----------



## rezolve

Hey guys, I am after a bit of advice regarding my Gigabyte GTX 670 if possible - I purchased it as a b-grade/ open box product (in hindsight this wasn't too clever, but it was £120 cheaper than new so I found it hard to resist)

It arrived 2 weeks ago and I've been having problems ever since, I get TDR's in all the games I play - no matter what drivers I use and even after a format/ reinstall of windows I am still getting crashes in all of my games.

I've tried updating to the latest official BIOS from Gigabyte (F13) and I am still having the same issue, temps monitored through afterburner don't exceed 56c at any point - idles around 28c.

I sent the card back to the supplier; they ran benchmarks and it passed them all (I'm guessing they didn't try any games though which is where the crashing occurs).

Gigabyte support are pushing me back towards the supplier which feels like a bit of a dead end at this stage; so after reading about it sounds like my card is suffering from the 'TDR issue' and the most common resolution seems to be adding more voltage, which obviously can't be done on a stock BIOS.

Would you say it is worth trying one of these unlocked/ custom BIOS versions to see if it will stabilize my card at all? I've not got much experience with modified BIOS revisions on anything, let alone graphics cards so *any* input would be much appreciated









Thanks


----------



## Juraat

Hey guys,

I seem to have a little problem with my 670 FTW since I reinstalled my system and bios after the 314.22 drivers didn't work out for me. For some reason my card isn't able to just idle. Every 20 seconds or so it will boost to max settings and stay there for about 5-10 secs. This way it seems to be running at max clocks about half the time, even if it is idle. Anyone got an idea why this is happening? I didn't seem to have this probleem before.

I tried several bioses, but the problem still persist. I wanted to try to use my own bios and mod it to the following: 150% powertarget and the possiblitity to go up to 1.21V. Here's my original bios, could anyone mod it for me, so I can try if the issue persists with that? Edit: Problem solved! Pando media Booster, installed by League of Legends, caused the spikes to max clocks. Deinstalled it and problem solved







.

I'd would still like for this bios to be modded though, with a 150% power target and 1.21V.
Download link:
http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/dd80ba3a4e/GK104
Edit: updated bios to the newest EVGA-release.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NightHawk06

Hey Guys hello again







I have to ask I saw they Updated a New Firmware Last week & When I updated it my Mod Bios went Away :/ but the New Firmware Worked & when Updating Firmware can you Mod bios after that?? Cause I already Flashed my Modded bios before & I just Updated this New Firmware & I'm not for sure if I mod my bios back the new firmware wont be there anymore!!

Edit Already figure it out my Bad used Backup Tool & backed up Bios & It showed New Firmware Update


----------



## Juraat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Hey Guys hello again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to ask I saw they Updated a New Firmware Last week & When I updated it my Mod Bios went Away :/ but the New Firmware Worked & when Updating Firmware can you Mod bios after that?? Cause I already Flashed my Modded bios before & I just Updated this New Firmware & I'm not for sure if I mod my bios back the new firmware wont be there anymore!!


The firmware-update you refer to is and bios update. Evga is just calling the bios differently. This means you now have the updated stock bios flashed to your card. If you want the updated bios to be modded, you will have to manually unlock it again. If you just flash your "old" unlocked bios to the card, obviously the new one will be replaced.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juraat*
> 
> The firmware-update you refer to is and bios update. Evga is just calling the bios differently. This means you now have the updated stock bios flashed to your card. If you want the updated bios to be modded, you will have to manually unlock it again. If you just flash your "old" unlocked bios to the card, obviously the new one will be replaced.


Ya this Link http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?&m=1703680&mpage=1 Where I got the New Bios Firmware my Old Firmware Bios was
80.04.4b.00.70 I Now have the Lastest Verison Bios is 80.04.5C.00.71..... Is that New Bios Update?? Now I need to Mod my Bios but not sure on which to Change & stuff Anybody Help? I was Pushing 1189mhz there on Heaven then tried 1202mhz it Crashed

x.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## Juraat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Ya this Link http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?&m=1703680&mpage=1 Where I got the New Bios Firmware my Old Firmware Bios was
> 80.04.4b.00.70 I Now have the Lastest Verison Bios is 80.04.5C.00.71..... Is that New Bios Update?? Now I need to Mod my Bios but not sure on which to Change & stuff Anybody Help? I was Pushing 1189mhz there on Heaven then tried 1202mhz it Crashed
> 
> x.zip 57k .zip file


I guess changing the power target to 150% and max voltage to 1.21V should do the trick.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juraat*
> 
> I guess changing the power target to 150% and max voltage to 1.21V should do the trick.


oh ya that all you have to do? what bout Changing boost Limit it highest is 1228mhz can I Raise that Higher since I might get a More Overclock if Lucky??


----------



## Juraat

You can raise it higher, so it will OC more automaticly without having to use the slider in precision X. I don't think it will give you a higher OC though, since just upping the core clock in precision X should do the same.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juraat*
> 
> You can raise it higher, so it will OC more automaticly without having to use the slider in precision X. I don't think it will give you a higher OC though, since just upping the core clock in precision X should do the same.


ya ight man what bout those Settings on Far Right Side of Power Control I Set it to 150% on the left side I dont know if I have to change anything on right side of Power COntrol??


----------



## Juraat

I'm not sure tbh. Haven't modded a bios myself yet. Only used the onces that were provided. But I think, you can leave those values alone. Just don't forget to change the max voltage.

Edit: hm, maybe change the bottom value of both side to 150% or to 150 and 140 and leave the rest alone?


----------



## error-id10t

What amount do you want there? I'd just put 200W for Def and Max on both left and right side, that way 100% in AB = 200W. Though personally I think it only uses the left side but I could be wrong.


----------



## 100cotton

For another answer to those asking about RMA's, I had to RMA an Asus 670 with a modded bios on it. I got a new replacement so it went through, although my card was 100% dead. I'm not sure how they would handle it if they were able to fix the card though.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> What amount do you want there? I'd just put 200W for Def and Max on both left and right side, that way 100% in AB = 200W. Though personally I think it only uses the left side but I could be wrong.


Are you Talking to me or someone Else?? If me I have to Change those Power Control settings to 200% Max?? Can Anybody Help me Mod my Bios Never done this Before & Wanna make sure I get it right before I Flash it.... Idk anything bout changing the Power Control & I wanna set fan to Max 100 if that Possible?? here my Mod bios with Lastest Bios firmware

x.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## error-id10t

You don't need someone else to mod the vBIOS for you, that tool has made it as simple as it can be.

You want fan to go to 100% then change the number (max. percentage) to 100. You want Power Target to 150% (210W) then change the values to 210000. Then in the voltage tab under Voltage Table you change the values to 1187.5 for both.

Then play games etc etc to find your max. overclock. Then use this tool to change it to that under clock settings.


----------



## Juraat

For me 145% is 225W. And with my FTW you can put the voltage to 1.212V. If you can as well, I would do so. Nu reason to only go up to 1.187V


----------



## error-id10t

Well, yes but the point was that you're working in Watts.. not % and the 1.187V get's you to that 1.21v so there's no need to put 1.21v there.


----------



## Juraat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> the 1.187V get's you to that 1.21v so there's no need to put 1.21v there.


Ah, see that I didn't know







. Then that's obviously the way to go.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juraat*
> 
> Ah, see that I didn't know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Then that's obviously the way to go.


Ight so I change everything & it worked & Set Voltage core all the way full blast of 1.21 is that ok or do I have to change it 1.187V?


----------



## derfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Well, yes but the point was that you're working in Watts.. not % and the 1.187V get's you to that 1.21v so there's no need to put 1.21v there.


Are you running old drivers? The past few releases nvidia capped the volts which changes how all this works. Set it for 1187 and it will boost to 1175 and no more, but with evga precision you can still manually set it to 1187 and it should stay there without throttling. The voltage setting you flash is now only useful for setting the maximum you can pick in a voltage controller app like precision. Like you'd set 1212 if you wanted to be able to select that with precision.

If some how people have found a way around that cap I'd like to know how. Though I'd probably still use precision since it stops voltage throttling, at least on my galaxys.


----------



## Juraat

I'm running 314.07 and mine is still going up to 1.212V. Even when I set it to just 1.187 in the bios.

Even if I leave voltage on default in precision X, btw.


----------



## tarpon31

I have found with the cards I have done the voltage mod with that if you set the volts to 1.21v it has stopped the throttling and when set to less throttling still occur's.

I don't mean to come off as sounding like I am saying anyone is wrong because I think each card is different but with the different GTX 670's and GTX 680's I have done this mod with this has been the case for me.


----------



## derfer

Well I know I'm not the only one experiencing things as I've described them, and all my driver installs are exceptionally clean so I can rule that out. What would account for the difference in behavior then? Most are still using KGB right?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> Are you running old drivers? The past few releases nvidia capped the volts which changes how all this works. Set it for 1187 and it will boost to 1175 and no more, but with evga precision you can still manually set it to 1187 and it should stay there without throttling. The voltage setting you flash is now only useful for setting the maximum you can pick in a voltage controller app like precision. Like you'd set 1212 if you wanted to be able to select that with precision.
> 
> If some how people have found a way around that cap I'd like to know how. Though I'd probably still use precision since it stops voltage throttling, at least on my galaxys.


Yeah I've read people say this but I haven't seen it myself with any version (currently the latest 320 beta). They go up and down as they should, I don't know why there's different behaviour seen by people.


----------



## NightHawk06

I have a Problem when I mod the Bios & set Voltages to 1.21v its only Reading 1.14v something wont even go past 1.18v or to 1.21v :/ Why is that Even when I set it at 1.187v Reads way Under that!

Edit I figured it out Pushing 1228mhz Core & Gpu Memory Clock 1702.6Mhz







I have to Ask when I was Gaming on Bf3 up to 3hrs I had no problems with this Overclock!! When I went to go turn on Tomb Raider Bam Locks up & Buzz sound like Crazy.... My Question is If Bf3 was Stable over 3+ hrs @ Core 1228mhz Memory +400 & this other games Crashes that mean to much Overclock or Cant have this Much of a Overclock on this Game?? I played Tomb raider Stock Overclock and it played just fine without the Overclock on!!


----------



## derfer

I wonder. Wouldn't it be interesting if nvidia changed their drivers to treat voltages differently depending on something like ASIC quality or the manufacturer. Maybe based on what level of partnership that company has with nvidia or warranty conditions.

If anyone feels like looking into that they should provide the following info:

Card(s) ASIC quality:
Manufacturer and model:
Unlock method:
Does the card boost past 1175 when unlocked and NO voltage control software is used:
Does the card boost past 1175 when unlocked and voltage control software IS used:
Driver version:

(my example)
Card(s) ASIC quality: 74/71
Manufacturer and model: Galaxy 660 Ti GC 3072MB
Unlock method: KGB 0.6.2
Does the card boost past 1175 when unlocked and NO voltage control software is used: No
Does the card boost past 1175 when unlocked and voltage control software IS used: Yes
Driver version: 314.22


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> I wonder. Wouldn't it be interesting if nvidia changed their drivers to treat voltages differently depending on something like ASIC quality or the manufacturer. Maybe based on what level of partnership that company has with nvidia or warranty conditions.
> 
> If anyone feels like looking into that they should provide the following info:
> 
> Card(s) ASIC quality:
> Manufacturer and model:
> Unlock method:
> Does the card boost past 1175 when unlocked and NO voltage control software is used:
> Does the card boost past 1175 when unlocked and voltage control software IS used:
> Driver version:
> 
> (my example)
> Card(s) ASIC quality: 74/71
> Manufacturer and model: Galaxy 660 Ti GC 3072MB
> Unlock method: KGB 0.6.2
> Does the card boost past 1175 when unlocked and NO voltage control software is used: No
> Does the card boost past 1175 when unlocked and voltage control software IS used: Yes
> Driver version: 314.22


my first card is a 86.1% asic and with stock bios it overclocks to 1346/3654. but with modded bios it really draws alot of power and throttles ive seen power target hit 141% multible times max overclock is 1398mhz /3654 but i dont use the modded bios on that card i cant stand the throttling.

now with my new'er card the asic% value is 75% and max oc on stock bios is 1293/3700 but power target is about 15% lower than my first card???? so i modded it and now it can hit 1346/3700
and still the power target is about only 2% lower than my first card with stock bios. wich means my first card is one power hungry mofo i wish it didnt throttle so much id run them both unlocked.


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Questions about flashing with KGB Modded BIOS:

1. Why can't I flash using NVflash?(Literally will not let me.)
2. How do you properly use Firestorm?(I followed the instructions on flashing using it pressed the BIOS button select Bios you want to flash, and nothing happened, also I have 2 cards, an dit did not even ask me which one I wanted to flash)
3. Is there another tool I can use other than NVFlash and Firestorm to flash the BIOS, if neither work?


----------



## derfer

I suspect now that the driver really might be reading ASIC quality. Looking again my card with a lower ASIC does boost over the 1175 line to 1187 when unlocked and without voltage control. Obviously more data points would be needed to be sure that's what's happening.


----------



## NightHawk06

Can Anybody Confirm these are Good Overclocking Cards?? Buying a SLI Setup for $450 bucks from a Friend still in Box lol... These Cards run up in the 1300+mhz?? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130843


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Can Anybody Confirm these are Good Overclocking Cards?? Buying a SLI Setup for $450 bucks from a Friend still in Box lol... These Cards run up in the 1300+mhz?? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130843


There is no guaranteeing anything about any cards clocks.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> There is no guaranteeing anything about any cards clocks.


Ya I know that lol but are these Cards any good?? why I asked before was gonna Spend $450 bucks on a SLI setup


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Ya I know that lol but are these Cards any good?? why I asked before was gonna Spend $450 bucks on a SLI setup


What Resolution are you playing at? I have an SLI setup with two GTX 670 Gigabyte Windforce and I feel like I wasted my money, as I am only playing on a single 1080p monitor, and get around the same smoothness on one card (45-60+) than with two (90-120fps) which is completely useless considering my monitors are only 75hz refresh rate. So...
Yes that is a very good card and 2 of them will blow anything you throw at them out of the water, but so will one, if you are only using a single monitor.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaquitasAbsum*
> 
> What Resolution are you playing at? I have an SLI setup with two GTX 670 Gigabyte Windforce and I feel like I wasted my money, as I am only playing on a single 1080p monitor, and get around the same smoothness on one card (45-60+) than with two (90-120fps) which is completely useless considering my monitors are only 75hz refresh rate. So...
> Yes that is a very good card and 2 of them will blow anything you throw at them out of the water, but so will one, if you are only using a single monitor.


oh ya Nice I only use a 23" monitor & a 55" 1920x1080p.... I didnt know if these cards was any good & I didnt want to Waste the money on 2 Cards for $450 bucks for 2 lol that a really good deal but wasnt for sure if these cards are any Good??


----------



## mironccr345

I need to give this another go. Didn't have any luck flashing my 680 BIOS a couple of months ago. Maybe this time It'll work?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaquitasAbsum*
> 
> Questions about flashing with KGB Modded BIOS:
> 
> 1. Why can't I flash using NVflash?(Literally will not let me.)
> 2. How do you properly use Firestorm?(I followed the instructions on flashing using it pressed the BIOS button select Bios you want to flash, and nothing happened, also I have 2 cards, an dit did not even ask me which one I wanted to flash)
> 3. Is there another tool I can use other than NVFlash and Firestorm to flash the BIOS, if neither work?


What error are you getting, there should be no reason nvflash doesn't "let you" flash it. It'll let you flash a broken BIOS if you want/force it to...

Anyhow, KGB is a good tool but I've personally moved to the KeplerBiosTweaker (or KBT). Do the changes you want and flash using nvflash (I'm using Windows version 5.134).


----------



## yawa

So I Flashed my bios today to unlock maximum voltage on my 670, and the highest boost clock I was able to obtain is 1293 and not crash in a benchmark. What's interesting to me is 90 percent of my crashes are driver crashes ( never a system freeze).

While I'm much less likely to add the card to my loop right now, ( temps are not an issue in these crashes, even set to 1300+ MHz, the hover around 55C and only ever driver crash) I'm beginning to suspect my power supply is the limiting factor here.

Well either way thank you for the thread and tools sir. This was painless and simple.


----------



## Juraat

I don't think i have ever experienced a full system freeze while OCing my 670. It's either the benchmark that stops working or the driver crashing. I don't know if anyone else has experienced a system freeze due to overclocking a 670. But what you discribed sound pretty normal to me. I don't think your PSU is causing any problems. You could check if it boosts to 1.212V properly. If it does, I wouldn't assume anything is wrong.


----------



## flv1333

What do you guys use to test your OC?

Problem I have is my card will do fine in heaven or firestrike, but crash when I play Farcry3...


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flv1333*
> 
> What do you guys use to test your OC?
> 
> Problem I have is my card will do fine in heaven or firestrike, but crash when I play Farcry3...


Games, for the exact reason you're experiencing.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flv1333*
> 
> What do you guys use to test your OC?
> 
> Problem I have is my card will do fine in heaven or firestrike, but crash when I play Farcry3...


I find Heven 4.0 extreme to be pretty hard on vid .

Just curious , where does it crash in FC3 for you and waht is happening when it happened ?

Biggest issue I have had with FC3 is not lockups but when finishing a game having issues with switching to menu/new game .

Since not crash but kind of a hung thing, not sure it is OC or just buggy game . Only happens randomly (can play for weeks and not run into it ).


----------



## rezolve

Hey guys, I could do with some advice regarding my Gigabyte GTX 670 if possible:

It arrived 3 weeks ago and I've been having problems ever since, I get TDR's in all the games I play - no matter what drivers I use and even after a format/ reinstall of windows I am still getting crashes in all of my games (only games though, never during normal use)

I've tried updating to the latest official BIOS from Gigabyte (F13) and I am still having the same issue, temps monitored through afterburner don't exceed 56c at any point - idles around 28c.

Tried lowering the core clock of the card and still no joy, the issue also occurs in a friends system so it must be the 670.

I sent the card back to the supplier; they ran benchmarks and it passed them all (I'm guessing they didn't try any games though) now I've got the card back with a £15 charge for testing.

Gigabyte support are pushing me back towards the supplier which feels like a bit of a dead end at this stage (they want me to send them a video of the drivers crashing) so after reading around it sounds like my card is suffering from the 'TDR issue' and the most common resolution seems to be adding more voltage, which obviously can't be done on a stock BIOS.

Would you say it is worth trying one of these unlocked/ custom BIOS versions to see if it will stabilize my card at all? I've not got much experience with modified BIOS revisions on anything, let alone graphics cards so *any* input really would be much appreciated









Thanks


----------



## NightHawk06

Can Anybody tell me if I can Run this ON SLI Together?? I'm bout to go buy these 2 cards guy Selling his SLI setup for $450 & Had to ask if I could SLI with my First Card Gtx 670 SC 4gb with that 1 card Gtx 670 2gb??

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130785 What I have Now

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130843 What i'm Buying Today


----------



## Forceman

You can SLI them together, but you'll be limited to 2GB of VRAM on both cards.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You can SLI them together, but you'll be limited to 2GB of VRAM on both cards.


Really WOW so even if I hook up this 4gb & this 2 other 2gb video cards SLI all 3 Cards will Work Together?? if that True then it will knock off 2gb on the 4gb card?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Really WOW so even if I hook up this 4gb & this 2 other 2gb video cards SLI all 3 Cards will Work Together?? if that True then it will knock off 2gb on the 4gb card?


It will only allow for a max of 2GB used.


----------



## NightHawk06

Well here is my Results after 2hrs of Testing







only got 1 card for $240 bucks sold other to Friend







What yall think??


----------



## NightHawk06

Can I Mod this Card?? if So Whats the Max Voltage Power target & Voltage 1.21? Its already hitting 145% Power Target!!


----------



## drnilly007

Anyone know of any other program to flash a bios because the firestorm program doesnt work for Galaxy GTX680


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> Anyone know of any other program to flash a bios because the firestorm program doesnt work for Galaxy GTX680


Just use NVFlash - you can put it in the same folder as Kepler Bios Tweaker and then flash right from that. Here's the Windows version:

nvflash.zip 728k .zip file


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> What error are you getting, there should be no reason nvflash doesn't "let you" flash it. It'll let you flash a broken BIOS if you want/force it to...
> 
> Anyhow, KGB is a good tool but I've personally moved to the KeplerBiosTweaker (or KBT). Do the changes you want and flash using nvflash (I'm using Windows version 5.134).


NVflash says that it is not able to flash due to the fact that I have a 64-bit operating system.
Zotac firestorm says the flash has failed.
I should try the KBT as well, had no luck with the V3DT the clocks were always throttling.


----------



## Forceman

You need the 64-bit version of NV flash. It's in the version I attached above.


----------



## NightHawk06

Here my Results for 2+hrs Gtx 670 Ftw 2gb


----------



## Astug

Hi guys!

I modded my MSI GTX 680 Twin Frozr III OC, with the online bios editor and used nvflash to flash it.

I upped the max power limit from 132% to 140%, I did not touch the max boost clock.
I did change voltage table 1 and 2 from 1.15 to 1.187. Fan speed is also set at 30/100 now.

I just played Tomb Raider on ultra for a small hour, no problems.
Core clock would stay at 1254 the entire time, voltage at 1.2120. Max temp reached was 63C, so no problems there.

But suddenly, during a cutscene, the game froze and crashed.

I checked GPU-Z and MSI Afterburner and noticed that it at the time of crashing,
spiked to 305% TDP, which is insane and at that exact time voltage dropped to 0.987.



Any way to prevent this from happening?

Thanks in advance for any tips you might have.

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> no this is common. It happens for me to when drivers crash, that's all it is no need to worry


Okay, so the spike in TDP is bad reading caused by a driver crash.

So, what could I do to get that core clock stable? Increase the power limit, would that help?

I'm guessing it wont, because it's only at 102% TDP during gaming.


----------



## PwndN00b

Drop your OC


----------



## Juraat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PwndN00b*
> 
> Drop your OC


Indeed, drivers crashed due to OC being a little bit to high. Try lowering the OC by 13Mhz and play Tombraider again







.
Do you have your mem OCed as well? If so, try the mem on stock with those core clocks to rule out the ram.


----------



## Astug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juraat*
> 
> Indeed, drivers crashed due to OC being a little bit to high. Try lowering the OC by 13Mhz and play Tombraider again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Do you have your mem OCed as well? If so, try the mem on stock with those core clocks to rule out the ram.


I figured as much. Currently running 1228MHz, seems stable after an hour of Diablo 3 (with some profile tweaks to max it out). No artifacts or crashes during Heaven/Valley either.

I doubt that the memory was at fault, I've actually been running it at +600, so 7200 effective, no problems whatsoever.


----------



## Juraat

It still might be the memory OC in combination with the core OC. Allways get your core OC stable first, then go for a memory overclock and see how far it will go with that certain clock. It might be stable at higher core clocks with a lesser OC on the mem. Although that is obviously not garanteed. But it's worth a try


----------



## Astug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juraat*
> 
> It still might be the memory OC in combination with the core OC. Allways get your core OC stable first, then go for a memory overclock and see how far it will go with that certain clock. It might be stable at higher core clocks with a lesser OC on the mem. Although that is obviously not garanteed. But it's worth a try


Will do, thanks.


----------



## Paramount

REALLY AMAZING

i flashed my FTW .. right now my gpu completely stable @ 1306 Boost clock wonderful








love the 200% increase power limit regardless the actual increase is 128% according to gpuz
other think is disappearing the noise during boot due to FTW fan ..love it
thanks

Rep +


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You need the 64-bit version of NV flash. It's in the version I attached above.


Thanks for that, I had tried to look for a 64-bit version everywhere.









Well the KGB tool works a lot better than the V3DT tool. I'm no longer getting temps over 70c. My max stable clock is 1306/7010 in Heaven/Valley and a couple of hours of BF3. Couldn't be happier, thanks a lot for the help guys.


----------



## NightHawk06

Can anybody help? I decided to Mod my Bios on my Gtx 670 4Gb..... I lower the Ram to 2004 to try to make it 2gb and it passed successfully but wont past Boot Windows just Crashes & Crashes! I wanted to lower ram to see if that would help me be able to SLI my 2gb I have but idk what to do since it wont boot and
I cant use Flashtool without Card in system or in SaFE Mode :/ Anybody know how I can Fix this??


----------



## error-id10t

You have an iGPU, boot off that so you get into Windows. Then flash the backup you have (or pick any that work), that should fix it. BTW: you're not reducing the amount of RAM, just changing the clocks so I don't know what you're doing... either way, once you plug in that 2GB card both cards will run at that amount (AFAIK).


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> You have an iGPU, boot off that so you get into Windows. Then flash the backup you have (or pick any that work), that should fix it. BTW: you're not reducing the amount of RAM, just changing the clocks so I don't know what you're doing... either way, once you plug in that 2GB card both cards will run at that amount (AFAIK).


I already have my Mod bios stock bios how do I flash off the USB?? and oh ya when I hooked up this 4gb & 2gb together and on Nvidia control Panel I couldnt Enable SLI have done all kinds of stuff Installing drivers all that crap!! Someone on a New Thread I started today told me I couldnt run 4gb with 2gb cards so yall are telling me it will work lol but I cant SLI its Disabled on GPU-z & nvidia Control Panel wont let me change it!

That why I flashed the Card to try to hit 2gb & see if that would work but it didnt!! idk if i had low Memory I set it at 2004 instead of 3004


----------



## magnus111

Hi, i wonder if u flash your graphic card bios, would the Guarantee be gone ? And what will flashing a bios say ? just the same as OC ? just like a setting with oc?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnus111*
> 
> Hi, i wonder if u flash your graphic card bios, would the Guarantee be gone ? And what will flashing a bios say ? just the same as OC ? just like a setting with oc?


No, it is not just like a oc. This is changing the way the card works. You do loose your warranty of course, a EVGA admin said as long as it was flashed with the regular bios before return it is fine.


----------



## ballistix32

Hi guys, new member here, I figured i would post in this thread as the other one I posted in seems dead.

Anyway, been searching on the net for a bios I could use on my 2 GTX680 Twinfrozr 4gb OC editions cards that would allow me to increase voltage to get more out of them. Currently Gpu1 is only capable of 1189 and Gpu2 1175.

They are 4gb cards so i was unsure if I could use a reference bios, any suggestions would be appreciated, plus a link to a tutorial on how to flash them.\

Thanks again!!


----------



## NightHawk06

Anybody help me I redid my Computer today & Before I was having Trouble with the SLI part!!! Now its Finally Showing but that without the SLI Bridge and when I hook it up doesnt give me that Option anymore!! That mean I cant run this 4gb with 2gb Video card??



With SLI Bridge hooked up to Cards

Edit had to Download COOLBIT & restart computer it Worked
ked!!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Anybody help me I redid my Computer today & Before I was having Trouble with the SLI part!!! Now its Finally Showing but that without the SLI Bridge and when I hook it up doesnt give me that Option anymore!! That mean I cant run this 4gb with 2gb Video card??
> 
> 
> 
> With SLI Bridge hooked up to Cards
> 
> Edit had to Download COOLBIT & restart computer it Worked
> ked!!


so u got sli workong???


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> so u got sli workong???


Lol Yes sir so far it looks like it & Is it Setup Correctly?? I have it on Pci-E Slot 1 x16 & 3rd slot x16 it looks like this


----------



## VindalooJim

What would be the benefits for me flashing the firmware of my 670 FTWs? My current firmware is 80.04.19.00.70


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> What would be the benefits for me flashing the firmware of my 670 FTWs? My current firmware is 80.04.19.00.70


You get to overclock further.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> You get to overclock further.


At a higher risk?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> At a higher risk?


Of..?


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Of..?


I'm guessing overclocking further is due to a voltage unlock in the firmware? Or is it just increased stability?


----------



## Forceman

Higher overclocking due to the increased voltage, yes. Normally about an additional 50 Mhz or so. You can also increase the power limit, to prevent power throttling.


----------



## ZeVo

I think this was answered multiple times but I am too lazy to go through the pages..

Is there no problem putting the power target at 150% 24/7? I have my voltage at max. I know that the voltage only goes to max when it needs to and not all the time, so does the same apply for the power target?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> I think this was answered multiple times but I am too lazy to go through the pages..
> 
> Is there no problem putting the power target at 150% 24/7? I have my voltage at max. I know that the voltage only goes to max when it needs to and not all the time, so does the same apply for the power target?


To lazy? Well that makes me not even want to answer.. again. Yes it is fine.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> To lazy? Well that makes me not even want to answer.. again. Yes it is fine.


Sorry, maybe lazy wasn't the best word as my Internet is out and using 3G on my phone barely loads, but thanks for the reply.


----------



## error-id10t

lol. Well over 95% of the current questions have been asked multiple times, maybe you could update the OP with the most obvious ones so a) people find them easier b) you don't get bogged down.

For example most of the vBIOS list on the 1st page are probably very old, I don't see any reason why people would use them .. they can make their own so easily now anyway with little guidance.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> lol. Well over 95% of the current questions have been asked multiple times, maybe you could update the OP with the most obvious ones so a) people find them easier b) you don't get bogged down.
> 
> For example most of the vBIOS list on the 1st page are probably very old, I don't see any reason why people would use them .. they can make their own so easily now anyway with little guidance.


I second this. We really can't blame different people asking the same questions over and over in a thread that's 500+ pages long.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> lol. Well over 95% of the current questions have been asked multiple times, maybe you could update the OP with the most obvious ones so a) people find them easier b) you don't get bogged down.
> 
> For example most of the vBIOS list on the 1st page are probably very old, I don't see any reason why people would use them .. they can make their own so easily now anyway with little guidance.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I second this. We really can't blame different people asking the same questions over and over in a thread that's 500+ pages long.


There is a reason why there is such a great search function. But I see your point and will start working on that.


----------



## Edkiefer

Right , Unlike voltage and clock offsets the power slider doesn't really affect the performance directly , it is suppose to increase the headroom on TDP .
Some cards don't get better headroom with higher slider or bios edits and this will only affect performance "if" your hitting upper limit of TDP and card is throttling because of wattage being pulled .

If this is not the case you won't see any change (but it doesn't hurt to raise it , to be safe)


----------



## VindalooJim

Is it worth flashing the BIOS on my 670 FTWs? I like to have all the firmware and BIOS's up to date on my rig. I'm currently on the original BIOS the cards shipped with.
After reading through the EVGA forum some people are claiming it has made their GPU temps drop however some people are saying their cards are now throttling even worse and loosing performance after flashing their BIOS.


----------



## Dissolution187

I think I bricked my card can someone please help me..... I followed the instructions but I think I downloaded the wrong Bios.... I have a Asus gtx 680 but I think mine is the OC'd edition and not the TOP edition... So I flashed with the TOP edition bios and now my screen has lines all through it like an old nintendo game ****ed up...

Is there any way to fix this?

PLEASE HELP


----------



## Dissolution187

I think I bricked my card can someone please help me..... I followed the instructions but I think I downloaded the wrong Bios.... I have a Asus gtx 680 but I think mine is the OC'd edition and not the TOP edition... So I flashed with the TOP edition bios and now my screen has lines all through it like an old nintendo game ****ed up...

Is there any way to fix this?

PLEASE HELP


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> I think I bricked my card can someone please help me..... I followed the instructions but I think I downloaded the wrong Bios.... I have a Asus gtx 680 but I think mine is the OC'd edition and not the TOP edition... So I flashed with the TOP edition bios and now my screen has lines all through it like an old nintendo game ****ed up...
> 
> Is there any way to fix this?
> 
> PLEASE HELP


Get in touch with EVGA.


----------



## Dissolution187

I have an Asus card.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> I have an Asus card.


Sorry, I'm very tired.

Get in touch with ASUS, they may be able to give you a link to the BIOS that you where using before you updated the BIOS.


----------



## Juraat

Have you saved your stock bios before flashing it? If so, just reflash with that one and the problem should be solved.


----------



## Dissolution187

No I am an idiot and I did not save my bios... I need the original.. Can someone on here send me the bios so that I can flash it again? Also when I do flash it using the utility do I need to change the name to X.rom again?


----------



## Juraat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> No I am an idiot and I did not save my bios... I need the original.. Can someone on here send me the bios so that I can flash it again? Also when I do flash it using the utility do I need to change the name to X.rom again?


Try this one








http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/details.php?id=123885

Edit: Yes you'll have to remove the X.rom that is now present in the folder and copy the new bios into it. Then rename it to X.rom and flash the hell out of it


----------



## Dissolution187

Thank you!! How do I flash it back now? Do I use the utility and just rename this to X.rom or?


----------



## Juraat

Yeah, I had allready edited my last post


----------



## Dissolution187

Omg.. I don't even know what just happened.... I flashed it and restarted and now it is insane looking..... It should have just gone back to normal right? Omg.....


----------



## Dissolution187

Is there another way I can flash the bios without using this utility? This makes no sense at all.....


----------



## Juraat

Have you reset all overclocks to stock before flashing? Also, sometimes people require to reinstall drivers after flashing. Allthough, I don't really know what you mean by "insane looking"


----------



## Juraat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Is there another way I can flash the bios without using this utility? This makes no sense at all.....


Which utility are u using? The one provided by the OP? If so, you can use Firestorm to flash, like is discribed in the first post as well. Here's the link: http://www.mediafire.com/?76z6cfr5d2y7h77. Install is in a different language, just click next all the time.


----------



## General123

Can you boot into safe mode or anything? You need to make a bootable USB and flash with nvflash in DOS.


----------



## Dissolution187

Yes I did. I restored all my OC settings to factory before flashing... That is one thing I did right lol.... God man I really hope my card is not completely ****ed.... You would think if I just reset my bios to the original it would be fixed..... Can anyone tell me what to do now? I am trying to take a pic for you to show you what the screen looks like but I am on the phone with Asus.... I will see what they say and then post a screen shot of what my screen looks like... I have never seen anything like it.

In the mean time does anyone have a bios that is correct for me? I don't get why it won't work... Let me make absolutely sure that is the right bios...

Is there another bios it could be?


----------



## Dissolution187

Yes I am pretty sure I can General... Can you please walk me through what to do... God I ****ed this **** up badly.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Yes I am pretty sure I can General... Can you please walk me through what to do... God I ****ed this **** up badly.


Quote:


> Shut down your system
> Take out the GPU
> Install a 2nd PCI-E GPU in the first slot (preferably Nvidia)
> Install the 680 to the 2nd PCI-E slot
> You should now have 2 cards in your system
> Plug in all the power connectors and other needed connectors
> Plug in your primary monitor cable to the card in the 1st slot (not broken 680)
> Start up the computer
> Boot into windows
> Browse to the Nvflash folder
> Remove the earlier BIOS file and transfer your original BIOS (.rom file!) there
> Close all unnecessary programs
> *Shift + right-click* the Nvflash folder
> Choose the *open in command line* option
> Type in the command: *Nvflash --protectoff*
> At this point Nvflash will open up a new command prompt and display what cards you have in your system
> Select the card you wish to fix (usually done by typing in *0, 1, 2* etc.)
> The command prompt will close
> Type in the command: *Nvflash -4 -5 -6 -i[yourcardsnumberhere] [yourbiosnamehere].rom*
> If the flash is cross vendor you might have to type in *y* a couple of times when asked to
> Nvflash will now take a while to update the BIOS on the broken card
> After it's done shut down your computer
> remove the cards from the computer
> Put the fixed 680 in
> Boot to windows and see if everything is back to normal


Nvflash
Courtesy of Alatar


----------



## Solonowarion

This exact same thing happe.ed to me. I listened to General and followed the nvflash guide and all was well. Then did it again with his modded bios.


----------



## Dissolution187

What does it mean your card numbers here??? What numbers exactly? Also I only have 1 card... I don't have a second card to do this...


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> What does it mean your card numbers here??? What numbers exactly? Also I only have 1 card... I don't have a second card to do this...


You have a iGPU...


----------



## Solonowarion

It says in cmd next the the card for selecting it. You cant miss it. I just got a bios from someone else with the same card . Windows wasnt even working with mind so i booted with the nv flash. Of course i used another pc to set it up. All the info you need to deal with this is in the op.


----------



## Dissolution187

I think it is bricked... I cannot seem to get it to work. I did exactly what the instructions say and it has the same result.... If anyone has any idea if there is any way to fix this please please let me know.... This is awful....

thisiswhatmydesktoplookslike.jpg 32k .jpg file


----------



## Dissolution187

Does anyone else have the same bios as me so that I can try that? That may fix it... I downloaded the bios but it might be the wrong one still...


----------



## Dissolution187

Can anyone send me the original bios of the Asus GTX680-DC2O-2GD5 ? I don't know what else to try at this point.


----------



## error-id10t

Don't think that's bricked, it's booting. It's bricked if you can't boot anymore. 3 things to confirm it either way; can you see it in Device Manager, can nvflash see it, can you see it in BIOS (ie: the lanes don't show speed of 0 but give an option of x8 or x16 or something similar)?

If yes, then it's fine and you just need to get the right vBIOS. You need to tell others what your card is (the model, not just ASUS 680) so they know for sure they have the same one or can maybe provide it elsewhere.


----------



## Dissolution187

Ya that must be the problem... Now I need to find the right bios somehow....


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Just use NVFlash - you can put it in the same folder as Kepler Bios Tweaker and then flash right from that. Here's the Windows version:
> 
> nvflash.zip 728k .zip file


Thanks finally got it to work!


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> You have a iGPU...


This made me laugh







I think you should put more warnings in the OP, and scare away people who doesen't even notice the monitor connections on the back of their Mobo :S


----------



## VindalooJim

Flashed the BIOS on both my 670 FTWs successfully, no issue.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> This made me laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should put more warnings in the OP, and scare away people who doesen't even notice the monitor connections on the back of their Mobo :S


I know, I have to redo the entire OP. I will do it this weekend.


----------



## GeforceGTS

I think there should be like, at least 5 condescending BACK UP YOUR BIOS disclaimers too







it amazes me how many people fail to back up when all it takes is one simple command before the flash process!


----------



## Dissolution187

Hopefully people see how bad it messed up my card and dont make that same mistake.


----------



## Dissolution187

Double post


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Hopefully people see how bad it messed up my card and dont make that same mistake.


you live close to a place where you can buy the card to get the bios. Then pay the overstock fee to take it back?


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Hopefully people see how bad it messed up my card and dont make that same mistake.


I actually had a look around for your bios yesterday







No luck though, the only DirectCU II OC bios I could find was one that you had tried already from TPU D: Did you try the normal DirectCU II bios btw? I'd also try reinstalling your drivers too, kinda weird issue you have..


----------



## Dissolution187

I have tried all 4 versions of bios on the tpu website and none of them have fixed the issue. Could it be something else? My computer boots up fine though so I doubt it.... This is the biggest screw up I have ever done on a computer in my entire life.....


----------



## cowie

I can flash both of my dcoc cards to top bios,you sure its a 2g bios?
Can you put drivers on it or no?

Looking for the stock bios now...hate when i label it something i cant remember


----------



## PwndN00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> I have tried all 4 versions of bios on the tpu website and none of them have fixed the issue. Could it be something else? My computer boots up fine though so I doubt it.... This is the biggest screw up I have ever done on a computer in my entire life.....


Just send ASUS an email with your card model # and wait a few days for their response, not a big deal. The picture you posted is normal for what happens, you didn't wreck anything.


----------



## Jixr

I just picked up a reference Zotac 670, its fully watercooled, but due to the voltage lock I can't push it anyfurther on overclocking.

I've never flashed a card before, but willing to give it a go.

What rom/bios should i flash it to?


----------



## Dissolution187

I can install the Nvidia drivers but when I check in device manager it says Windows has stopped the drivers because of an error...It does show that I have a GTX 680. If i did not wreck anything then why the heck can't asus fix it







They said that there is no such thing as firmware for the card lol!!!! I am just so screwed if they are telling me this... They say I need the tweaker in order to fix the issue but the tweaker will not work. It says that there is dll's missing and it proceeds to shut down thereafter.
Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems (Code 43) .... Not sure what that means but that is what happens after I install Nvidia drivers. It recognizes the card but the drivers will not actually work.


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> I can install the Nvidia drivers but when I check in device manager it says Windows has stopped the drivers because of an error...It does show that I have a GTX 680. If i did not wreck anything then why the heck can't asus fix it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They said that there is no such thing as firmware for the card lol!!!! I am just so screwed if they are telling me this... They say I need the tweaker in order to fix the issue but the tweaker will not work. It says that there is dll's missing and it proceeds to shut down thereafter.
> Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems (Code 43) .... Not sure what that means but that is what happens after I install Nvidia drivers. It recognizes the card but the drivers will not actually work.


can you locally buy another card for the bios


----------



## Dissolution187

Nah I have to order it in from Future Shop. Nobody caries expensive cards in smaller towns. There is no demand for them. I am just going to order a new card at this point... I have followed all the instructions people have provided and called asus multiple times... Even though people are saying it is not ruined there is no way for me to get it back to normal....Unless someone out there as the exact same bios that I have that would be the only last ditch effort...

Thanks guys but I think I am going to have to bite the bullet and wait a few weeks for a new card.


----------



## 100cotton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Nah I have to order it in from Future Shop. Nobody caries expensive cards in smaller towns. There is no demand for them. I am just going to order a new card at this point... I have followed all the instructions people have provided and called asus multiple times... Even though people are saying it is not ruined there is no way for me to get it back to normal....Unless someone out there as the exact same bios that I have that would be the only last ditch effort...
> 
> Thanks guys but I think I am going to have to bite the bullet and wait a few weeks for a new card.


You just have to be a bit patient and try everything. It's highly unlike you permanently messed up your card. You seem way too panic-y over the whole ordeal.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Nah I have to order it in from Future Shop. Nobody caries expensive cards in smaller towns. There is no demand for them. I am just going to order a new card at this point... I have followed all the instructions people have provided and called asus multiple times... Even though people are saying it is not ruined there is no way for me to get it back to normal....Unless someone out there as the exact same bios that I have that would be the only last ditch effort...
> 
> Thanks guys but I think I am going to have to bite the bullet and wait a few weeks for a new card.


They are right actually. Since you are able to flash a original bios, just RMA it. They will not know a thing.


----------



## PwndN00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> I can install the Nvidia drivers but when I check in device manager it says Windows has stopped the drivers because of an error...It does show that I have a GTX 680. If i did not wreck anything then why the heck can't asus fix it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They said that there is no such thing as firmware for the card lol!!!! I am just so screwed if they are telling me this... They say I need the tweaker in order to fix the issue but the tweaker will not work. It says that there is dll's missing and it proceeds to shut down thereafter.
> Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems (Code 43) .... Not sure what that means but that is what happens after I install Nvidia drivers. It recognizes the card but the drivers will not actually work.


Same thing happened to me, exact same thing. I saved one original bios, not even thinking, and when my flash went bad, my second card wouldn't take the bios that I saved. I eventually found a bios from a SC Signature that worked for both cards and that's what I've been using since. I'm just going to suggest you keep trying ASUS bios' off of TPU until you get a working one. You might even try to ask ASUS for a bios, not firmware, file.


----------



## Dissolution187

I have tried so many different Bios I don't see how I will magically find the one that works... The bios for my card does not work so why would any other bios? If you can point me in the direction of the bios I will gladly try it but at this point I have exhausted all bios that are applicable to my card. I did ask Asus for the Bios and they will not send it to me. They said that the only way is to go through the asus tweak and that will not work on my computer. They are telling me it is a Windows issue which I know it is not. There are only 4 bios on tpu for the gtx 680... Are you suggesting that I try other bios for other cards?


----------



## Orc Warlord

Hey guys this is my bios here...

I have a Galaxy GTX 670 GC 4GB card.

The default voltage only goes up to 1.15.

IF someone can unlock it to 2.12v that would be great. Thats all I need.

Thanks

GC670 (2).zip 55k .zip file


----------



## PwndN00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> I have tried so many different Bios I don't see how I will magically find the one that works... The bios for my card does not work so why would any other bios? If you can point me in the direction of the bios I will gladly try it but at this point I have exhausted all bios that are applicable to my card. I did ask Asus for the Bios and they will not send it to me. They said that the only way is to go through the asus tweak and that will not work on my computer. They are telling me it is a Windows issue which I know it is not. There are only 4 bios on tpu for the gtx 680... Are you suggesting that I try other bios for other cards?


Well, I thought I'd try my luck on ASUS' site.
http://support.asus.com/download/options.aspx?SLanguage=en
They have 6 bios' available, but of course, a couple will be for the 4gb version. Just choose "select hardware manually" in the middle and scroll to gtx 680.


Not sure if they're bios'. Try downloading one and seeing what they are.

Looks like it's just a new Tweak version.


----------



## PwndN00b

But, I did find this thread, with a link in it.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1280063/asus-gtx-680-top-bios
Couldn't get the file to download, but maybe Mr.Tooshort can help you.


----------



## Dissolution187

Thank god for EVGA.... The EVGA bios fixed it.... Sorry for the freak out but I had no idea i could download other manufacturer bios... I thought it had to be Asus.... All is good now lol. Thanks to all who tried to help me... I will never make this mistake again.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Thank god for EVGA.... The EVGA bios fixed it.... Sorry for the freak out but I had no idea i could download other manufacturer bios... I thought it had to be Asus.... All is good now lol. Thanks to all who tried to help me... I will never make this mistake again.


Glad you got it sorted. You can now be at peace


----------



## error-id10t

.


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orc Warlord*
> 
> Hey guys this is my bios here...
> 
> I have a Galaxy GTX 670 GC 4GB card.
> 
> The default voltage only goes up to 1.15.
> 
> IF someone can unlock it to 2.12v that would be great. Thats all I need.
> 
> Thanks


Unlocked using KGB set power target higher to accommodate for higher voltage. Fans are also unlocked to %30-100

GC670.zip 55k .zip file


----------



## Jixr

Sweet, got my ref 670 flashed. used the Ez tool, and yes it was easy.

now the default core is at 1200mhz, and with water-clocking it i'm at 1230mhz with plenty room to go, temps at 55*c so i'm going to keep pushing until I driver crash or hit the mid 60's in temps


----------



## Orc Warlord

when i flash the card sould i revert to default settings before flashing?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orc Warlord*
> 
> when i flash the card sould i revert to default settings before flashing?


Yes, as stated on the first page, reset all overclocked settings to the cards default, as well as all voltage adjustments to stock.


----------



## Orc Warlord

why do i crash (default bios) when i slide power target to 125?

at 100 i am able to hit 1176/7000 to score 918 in heaven 4.0 but if i move it to 125 i crash instantly


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orc Warlord*
> 
> why do i crash (default bios) when i slide power target to 125?
> at 100 i am able to hit 1176/7000 to score 918 in heaven 4.0 but if i move it to 125 i crash instantly


Too much voltage can be a bad thing.

Also, I personally don't trust heaven 4.0 as a benchmark tool. My 580 is just a hair slower than my 670 according to avg. FPS and score,( maybe 2fps and 20 point diff ) but in every game i've played the 670 blows away the 580 ( where i'm seeing 10+fps difference )
( I go for game stable, for me BF3 is my benchmark for Temps, clocks, and voltage use )

I've also learned with the 6XX series, you don't always want to slide the power to 125%, I had a 680 that was like your card, couln't handle much increase in the power target. for whatever reason, I could clock better at 120% than I could at 125%

It could also be your PSU if you are using an old/poor quality/underpowered psu.

Also, is the 1176 on stock clocks, and keep an eye on your temps, anything above 70*C and the card will start to slow itself down.


----------



## Orc Warlord

something is wrong with my card then....

I am using STOCK bios with 100% power target, +0 on the core, +500 memory, and I get 936 on heaven 4.0....

I give it 101% and it crashes.

I tried 125 lol it crashes when I start heaven.

I am unable to add more to the core but the memory is taking +600 but I'm gonna stick with +%500.... 0 artifacts after 15 min of evga scanner.

In the 600 series OC guide it says to add enough to the core to hit 1100 boost clock but my boost is 1085... adding 15 to it makes it crash. my gpu clock during heaven peaks at 1176... this is so confusing...


----------



## MerkageTurk

You should just ask EVGA or ASUS for an UEFI bios


----------



## Jixr

well you got to remeber, with the GPU boost, each card is going to be different.

And there is no guarantee of an overclock.

My 680 I had only managed +20hz, and that was only stable in games, benchmarks would crash it.

Also, +500 on the mem seems a little high, it could be that your memory is unstable and causing the crash, not a power or core clock problem.

General rule of thumb is always OC the core first, find its stable point, then see if you can add more mem clock while keeping stable.


----------



## Orc Warlord

even with +0/+0 it crashes if I change the power target.

if I leave it at 100%, everything works just fine.


----------



## Jixr

and technically, your card isn't broken. it does the speeds it should. Overclocking even 1mhz is not guaranteed.

well 1175 is really good for stock voltage and the core clock, most overclocked cards top out around the 1200 range ( before I flashed mine, my water clocked 670 only hit 1215 )

I also see you have the 4gb version. I've read on some post that the 2gb version OC's better than the 4gb ( but i highly doubt that is 100% true )

and still, i recomend basing your stability on your most intensive game, not a benchmark tool.


----------



## Orc Warlord

played bf3 aftermath and back to karkand maps just now. im playing without vsync and i am getting 60-90 fps :O


----------



## Jixr

wait, your card has not been flashed right?

on my flahsed one, if i bump up the voltage anymore it crashes.


----------



## Orc Warlord

its default bios


----------



## Jixr

well, it just seems you may have a crappy overclocker.

I say flash it and see what happens.


----------



## Dissolution187

So... Now that I saved my bios and that will never happen again... Is there a bios for the Asus GTX 680 DC20 that I can use to unlock the voltage? I still want more juice out of my card and with the gigantic cooling system on the card I should be able to push it further.

And no I will not make the same mistake lol!

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> So... Now that I saved my bios and that will never happen again... Is there a bios for the Asus GTX 680 DC20 that I can use to unlock the voltage? I still want more juice out of my card and with the gigantic cooling system on the card I should be able to push it further.
> 
> And no I will not make the same mistake lol!
> 
> Thanks in advance guys.


Well since you went through hell to find a bios that works and you don't have original one from the card (pre-flash) .

Edit the bios you are using now with KBT , that way you know it will work .


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> General rule of thumb is always OC the core first, find its stable point, then see if you can add more mem clock while keeping stable.


Not with Kepler it's not. They scale MUCH better with a good memory overclock then a good core. I beat 1400/6800~7000 cards with my 1303/7408.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Not with Kepler it's not. They scale MUCH better with a good memory overclock then a good core. I beat 1400/6800~7000 cards with my 1303/7408.


And 660ti benefits a lot from memory OC .


----------



## Orc Warlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Not with Kepler it's not. They scale MUCH better with a good memory overclock then a good core. I beat 1400/6800~7000 cards with my 1303/7408.


So is my 670 crap then?

It can't take any more on the core (under stress it hits 1176 mhz) but it can handle +1ghz on memory and scores 936 in heaven 4.0


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orc Warlord*
> 
> So is my 670 crap then?
> 
> It can't take any more on the core (under stress it hits 1176 mhz) but it can handle +1ghz on memory and scores 936 in heaven 4.0


These are just numbers, what is the actual speed on it? (Memory)


----------



## Dissolution187

Now that my voltage is unlocked is it safe to boost both the power and the voltage all the way in MSI AB or no?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orc Warlord*
> 
> even with +0/+0 it crashes if I change the power target.
> 
> if I leave it at 100%, everything works just fine.


Considering changing power target isn't over-clocking I'd say RMA it. I wouldn't be surprised if it's being throttled already with the core/mem clocks you have - if it is and you can't change the power target then you're SOL.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Not with Kepler it's not. They scale MUCH better with a good memory overclock then a good core. I beat 1400/6800~7000 cards with my 1303/7408.


So you're recommending to OC the vRAM first before the core?


----------



## LuminatX

To the OP I see you have the same card as mine, did you gain a substantial amount, or a more stable oc by doing this?
just kinda hesitant is all.


----------



## NightHawk06

Went & got that Other FTW card Today for $240 bucks







when got Home Flashed it & Mod bios & played for bout 6hrs Straight here my Results

These Cards are Beast for a Gtx 670


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Went & got that Other FTW card Today for $240 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when got Home Flashed it & Mod bios & played for bout 6hrs Straight here my Results
> 
> These Cards are Beast for a Gtx 670


They're practically 680s.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> To the OP I see you have the same card as mine, did you gain a substantial amount, or a more stable oc by doing this?
> just kinda hesitant is all.


Depends on the game/ app. But generally I gained about 40Mhz for games, and about 30 for intensive benchmarks.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So you're recommending to OC the vRAM first before the core?


General123, you might've missed my question again.


----------



## Edkiefer

It is a balancing act , if you chose to run the max clock that you can run then when you go to OC memory it probably won't go as high as if you backed off max core clock a bit .

IMO it depends on hardware and how you run your games .If your running a high res monitor and like FSAA set way high it might be better to shoot for the highest memory OC .

I would still do clock first . what you can do is with 0 memory offset find max stable core clock, then go 0 offset on core and see what memory will OC too.

The you can balance which is important .


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> It is a balancing act , if you chose to run the max clock that you can run then when you go to OC memory it probably won't go as high as if you backed off max core clock a bit .
> 
> IMO it depends on hardware and how you run your games .If your running a high res monitor and like FSAA set way high it might be better to shoot for the highest memory OC .
> 
> I would still do clock first . what you can do is with 0 memory offset find max stable core clock, then go 0 offset on core and see what memory will OC too.
> 
> The you can balance which is important .


Got it. Thanks.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> They're practically 680s.










heck sure runs alot better & Faster then the 680 lol


----------



## Orc Warlord

so should I send back the card to galaxy if it crashes when I turn up power target?


----------



## oChaosNine

I downloaded the 680 FTW bios from Hotfile last night, got a few things mixed up last night and decided to start over this morning. I deleted the rom and now I can't re-download from Hotfile because I keep getting the message "You are currently downloading.. Free users are allowed to only one parallel download.."

When I search for the file name "EVGA_GTX680FTW_80_FAN20_100_VOLT_12125.zip" it's only available on Hotfile









Does anybody have this bios or can download it for me and email it to me?


----------



## oChaosNine

Nevermind, I see they have a 1 file per 30 minutes restriction. I deleted all the files from last night and redownloaded again, but deleted the rom by accident a few minutes ago, I'll wait it out.


----------



## Haas360

Hey guys! Ordered a new GTX 670 FTW 4gb version. Just making sure, the ROM that we have on the front page for the FTW will work for this 4gb version? Or does the memory difference change things. I just want to make sure so I dont brick my new GPU when it comes. Thanks.

TL;DR Will 2gb FTW rom work on 4GB FTW with no issues (bricking)


----------



## Forceman

Just donwload the BIOS from your card once you get it and use that one. Definitely do not use a 2GB BIOS on a 4GB card.


----------



## Haas360

I cannot find a pre modded BIOS with the 4gb version. Does someone want to point me to one


----------



## Forceman

Use GPU-Z (or one of the BIOS modding tools) to save the BIOS from your actual card. That's the best way.


----------



## Haas360

Oh derr right! Thanks for reminding me. Ill get it and post it here for you guys to mod it correct? Is OP still modding for people?


----------



## Forceman

If you post it here, along with what you want changed (power limit, voltage, fan control), someone will mod it for you.


----------



## Darylrese

I have two Asus Direct CU II GTX 670's in SLI. My top card will do 1260mhz quite happily but my second is an OC edition and only does 1189mhz before it crashes (+80mhz core)

Would a modded bios for the second card help me reach a higher SLI overclock at all? Will the modded bios for the asus card work ok with the OC edition?


----------



## 100cotton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I have two Asus Direct CU II GTX 670's in SLI. My top card will do 1260mhz quite happily but my second is an OC edition and only does 1189mhz before it crashes (+80mhz core)
> 
> Would a modded bios for the second card help me reach a higher SLI overclock at all? Will the modded bios for the asus card work ok with the OC edition?


Any 2GB gtx670 bios i think should work. But what ones makes your card the most stable is another question.


----------



## Darylrese

ok cool thanks. There is an Asus bios in the OP for TOP / Non top but i have a NON top and a OC model.

Would you need to remove the second card and only flash with one card installed at a time?

Would it be beneficial to use a modded bios on my second card only so that i can push it to match the speed of my top card?

Top card does +140core no issues, bottom only does +80core and then crashes. I'd like to meet somewhere in the middle for both cards.

My bottom card just sits there laughing at under 58c but its not overclocking as high as my top card


----------



## derfer

This makes a decent case for memory clocking, at least on a 192 bit card http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/08/21/galaxy_geforce_gtx_660_ti_gc_3gb_overclocking_review/1#.UYR8UcphBAs


----------



## Darylrese

I just tried to flash my second card, and it said the below warning, i aborted as wasn't sure? This is flashing the Asus TOP / NON TOP to an OC edition. Any ideas? Is it because the bios is for a NON TOP / TOP and not an OC?

I ran

Nvflash --protectoff

Changed to my second card (1)

Nvflash -4 -5 -6 new.rom





If i hit y it then asks if i want to update the firmware??


----------



## Darylrese

I went through with the above, card now boosts to 1.212v, problem is the clocks are totally different to my top card now?

Here's my non top (stock bios)



Here's my modded bios OC



Both give me 1202mhz on the core, yet the second card requires a much higher increase in the core to get to this value than the non top? Before the modded bios i used to select +80mhz core on the card and it was only 20mhz behind the top card.

Also GPU-Z is rather strange since flashing:



Seems stable so far, just the figures are all over the place! If i sync my cards in SLI the second card i just modded only boosts to 1137mhz where as the top is 1202mhz

Any ideas?

EDIT - I flashed the tops bios onto the second card expecting it to just have same clocks as the top one, but it is still really different in EVGA Precision X. Im guessing the hardware on the OC model must be different somehow as to how it works. The only advantage of putting the stock one on so far is i have achieved a higher power target and also a higher stable OC without going past 1.175v. It now needs +160mhz core for 1202mhz instead of +80mhz core for its only maximum of 1189mhz


----------



## Edkiefer

IMO many are getting into trouble by blindly using downloaded modified bios . I am not saying that is bad but I think you should first .
export your own bios so you have backup .
Use KBT and make copy of your bios (so you for sure have clean backup) and looks at how stock bios is setup .
voltages , clock speed ,max clock and then the power data .

Now open the new modified bios and look at what they changed as your going to probably need to alter it anyway for your card (max clock) .
Personally I would edit my own bios to base setting of modded one (this way you know it is compatible with my card ) .

Darylrese : I have no idea on why you can't flash both but looking at the pic of GPU-Z it looks like that bios is using a hack to stop throttling by raising the base clock higher than boost . so boost doesn't work . this way it can't downclock from turbo multipliers .

But only way is to look at setting in bios . I think that is why you idle clocks are not same 324 verse 731 or did you take that pic with load on it .


----------



## Darylrese

Nah it does downclock but it requires a lot more on the core to catch up.

It crashed anyway so im back to my stock bios. I didn't realize memory overclocks on keplar made so much difference, im seeing massive gains by just overclocking my memory!

What program can i use to mod my own bios?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I went through with the above, card now boosts to 1.212v, problem is the clocks are totally different to my top card now?
> 
> Here's my non top (stock bios)
> 
> Both give me 1202mhz on the core, yet the second card requires a much higher increase in the core to get to this value than the non top? Before the modded bios i used to select +80mhz core on the card and it was only 20mhz behind the top card


Changing the voltage will change the default boost behavior, possibly making the card boost higher than it did before. So it sounds like one if your cards got a better bump from the voltage than the other. If you set the offsets to 0 you should see how the stock boost clock was affected. I think my card boosted about 50 Mhz higher, just from the voltage change.


----------



## LuminatX

Here's a link to my evga 670ftw 2gb bios, if someone want's to mod it. https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5108598/x.rom
Increase voltage, plus remove the cap on the fan speed.

I was using V3DT's website, but I wasn't sure if I should increase the power targets etc, and advice?

EDIT: so I went ahead and just maxed the voltage, and didn't play with power target since it already goes to 145%.

Whats the advantage of being able to use 1.212v over stock? more stability? higher clocks?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Nah it does downclock but it requires a lot more on the core to catch up.
> 
> It crashed anyway so im back to my stock bios. I didn't realize memory overclocks on keplar made so much difference, im seeing massive gains by just overclocking my memory!
> 
> What program can i use to mod my own bios?


The first page gives 2 options to edit bios but I think KBT is nice .
main thing is the voltage , max clock and power if you have issue with TDP throttling .

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-grafikkarten/264782-nvidia-kepler-bios-tweaker-v1-24-fuer-gtx-6xx-reihe-680-670-660-650-a.html
link above is to KBT


----------



## LuminatX

I dunno why, but using 1.212 voltage just makes my drivers crash when running valley.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> I dunno why, but using 1.212 voltage just makes my drivers crash when running valley.


It automatically will boost higher when you increase the voltage (normally anyway, maybe not in all cases) so it may just be boosting to an unstable speed. Make sure to reset your overclock. When I first flashed mine I forgot to do that, and it was boosting to 1350 instead of the pre-flash 1280.


----------



## Darylrese

Ive gone back to the stock bios's and the maximum memory overclock i can get is +200mhz









I only modded the second cards bios, the first remains untouched. Memory overclocking gives so much performance, when i was testing +500mhz on the memory games were about 10fps faster! I just cant do it on stock voltages









the overvoltage bios screwed with the card a little, ran ok in valley for awhile then all of a sudden only ran at 50% useage, for no real reason also ran about 4c hotter. The offsets just didnt make sense to me. +80mhz with stock bios gives me 1189mhz, with the modded bios, i had to change offset to +160mhz to achieve 1202mhz to match my other card (offset set to +80mhz core to get 1202mhz)

Also the modded bios lowered my power target to 112% from 117%, is this normal?

Would i be better off applying the voltage bios to BOTH of my cards? Maybe running two cards with different voltages caused it to crash

I tried loading my bios into that online bio editor, left everything alone apart from change voltage to 1.21v (max) and valley crashed within seconds so had to flash it back.

Will flashing your card multiple times successfully cause any kind of issue? I have flashed it about 5 times now, don't want to keep experimenting if im doing any harm?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Ive gone back to the stock bios's and the maximum memory overclock i can get is +200mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only modded the second cards bios, the first remains untouched. Memory overclocking gives so much performance, when i was testing +500mhz on the memory games were about 10fps faster! I just cant do it on stock voltages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the overvoltage bios screwed with the card a little, ran ok in valley for awhile then all of a sudden only ran at 50% useage, for no real reason also ran about 4c hotter. The offsets just didnt make sense to me. +80mhz with stock bios gives me 1189mhz, with the modded bios, i had to change offset to +160mhz to achieve 1202mhz to match my other card (offset set to +80mhz core to get 1202mhz)
> 
> Also the modded bios lowered my power target to 112% from 117%, is this normal?
> 
> Would i be better off applying the voltage bios to BOTH of my cards? Maybe running two cards with different voltages caused it to crash
> 
> I tried loading my bios into that online bio editor, left everything alone apart from change voltage to 1.21v (max) and valley crashed within seconds so had to flash it back.
> 
> Will flashing your card multiple times successfully cause any kind of issue? I have flashed it about 5 times now, don't want to keep experimenting if im doing any harm?


Many of these are variables that change, like power target%. Your room/case is probably hotter so you will be slightly hotter. The bios' probably has different clock settings which is why they need different offsets.


----------



## Darylrese

Im happy if this is all normal and its simply a case of me changing offsets etc to match the cards, i just didn't want to keep fiddling around if its not normal or might cause damage to my cards by keep flashing?


----------



## General123

It will not damage anything. And it is normal.


----------



## Darylrese

excellent thank-you.

Will try it some more then! Will the extra voltage likely get me a higher stable memory overclock?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> excellent thank-you.
> 
> Will try it some more then! Will the extra voltage likely get me a higher stable memory overclock?


Some people have reported they have, but I personally did not.


----------



## LuminatX

I find it actually hinders my performance using max voltage.
I use to be able to hit +500 but it now crashes, and it also is a few C hotter.


----------



## Vowels

Seeing as the OP is being re-written, I've taken the liberty of dumping my GTX 670 DCU II stock BIOS for people who need it for recovery purposes. It's the standard DCU II, not OC or TOP. Maybe we can start a collection of stock BIOS roms?

GTX670DCUII Stock.zip 55k .zip file


----------



## Darylrese

Flashed back to modded bios on my OC card,What's this all about? Performance seems fine though so is it likely to be a misreading in EVGA Precision X or a bug? 36% maximum power target reported?????

Its set to 112% in EVGA Precision X.

Performance is better than when it was with stock BIOS though which makes me think its not reading correctly



I can run +500mhz memory on both cards now without a crash so far in Valley. Temps increased by about 4c in benching but gained about 8fps or more. Both cards core @ 1202mhz now.

*If someone could unlock the voltage but keep the clocks stock on this BIOS (attached) for the Asus Direct CU II GTX 670 OC 2GB i would be very greatful.
*

Asus gtx670 OC.zip 117k .zip file


----------



## Edkiefer

I looked at that bios and it looks strange to me for a 670 .

The power control values seem low to me
Def 100% = 157700
max 117% = 185000

My MSI 660ti is

Def 100% = 175000
max 114% = 200000

If you only want to flash one card you could try and make this bios match as much as possible , set max clock to 1202 . You could set base and boost to match and raise power control along with the two top voltage sliders to 1.187.

See what others think .


----------



## Darylrese

I have no idea what the values mean if i'm honest. I tried the online bios editor Voltage Table 1 & 2 to the maximum of 1.212v and the card locks up within seconds of valley.

Its a very poor overclocker. The max overclock on stock voltage is 1189mhz and +200mhz memory. With the modded bios i get 1202mhz core and +500mhz memory which i match on my top card. Max power setting is 117%, with modded bios its only 112%

Am i doing it wrong?


----------



## Edkiefer

darylrese670OC.zip 117k .zip file


Try this one .
Here is what I changed
voltage table 1,2 = 1.187 (it should boost to 1.212v )
max clock of 1202
power control
Def 100% = 157700>169000
max 115% = 185000 >194000

So both 100% default and max is raised a bit .

Use with caution as I don't flash my own but i followed keplers bios editing . look it over first .


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I have no idea what the values mean if i'm honest. I tried the online bios editor Voltage Table 1 & 2 to the maximum of 1.212v and the card locks up within seconds of valley.
> 
> Its a very poor overclocker. The max overclock on stock voltage is 1189mhz and +200mhz memory. With the modded bios i get 1202mhz core and +500mhz memory which i match on my top card. Max power setting is 117%, with modded bios its only 112%
> 
> Am i doing it wrong?


Use this Mate you can MOD your own Bios

Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.25.zip 93k .zip file


2nd Backup your Main bios first Save that someone where!! Extract Zip & hit Run

Backup tool.zip 320k .zip file


3rd Download that Zip file what Edkiefer modded for you.... Extract Flash tool desktop & Extract File what Edkiefer modded for you to Flash tool Folder & hit Run & Y
when done Restart...

Flash tool.zip 320k .zip file


----------



## Edkiefer

FWIW, that is what I used , KBT 1.24 , 1.25 support Titan


----------



## Darylrese

Thanks dude, just put your bios on, seems good, power target is reading correctly now, only thing is it boosts to 1202mhz on its own without any overclocking. Id like to keep the boost clocks stock but just add the extra voltage so i can underclock when needed. I can manually change offset to get overclock then

Any chance you can do it again for me, leaving clocks as they are but just making the voltage and power changes you made before?

Your bios gave me a power target of 115% which is a loss of 2%


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Thanks dude, just put your bios on, seems good, power target is reading correctly now, only thing is it boosts to 1202mhz on its own without any overclocking. Id like to keep the boost clocks stock but just add the extra voltage so i can underclock when needed. I can manually change offset to get overclock then
> 
> Any chance you can do it again for me, leaving clocks as they are but just making the voltage and power changes you made before?
> 
> Your bios gave me a power target of 115% which is a loss of 2%


If you look I didn't change base clock or boost . the thing is once you raise voltage it will boost higher by default .

Are the base clock and boost same as on the other card ?
What does the other card boost to w/o OC apps ?

The power level has been raised at 100% default so it will be higher on max too . (even though it is lower %)

Your max wattage ceiling went from 185w to 194watts , you gained 9 watts on 100% and max amounts .
be nice to see other card values .

Also even if you have 2 of same cards with same bios I don't think clocks will be exactly the same level always, but should be close enough were it doesn't matter .


----------



## Darylrese

nope, it literally boosts to 1202mhz instantly, keeping everything at 0 in EVGA Precision X.

My other card requires +90mhz core to get to 1202mhz.

Strange?

Here's my untouched NON top card. These values give me a boost of 1202mhz. WITHOUT manually overclocking, its boosts to 1124mhz.



The modded bios card you did for me, boosts to 1202mhz without any manual overclocking



The top card is a NON top model, the bottom is a OC edition


----------



## Edkiefer

so it boosts to 1112 w/o Precession or 0 core offset ?

I can edit the base and boost to match the other card and then limit max boost to 1112 , if thats right .


----------



## Darylrese

Without precision, my top card boosts to *1124mhz,* and bottom boosts to *1202mhz* with your modded bios so its boosting far too much on the second card. Its boosting to what my max overclock should be.

Hope this makes sense, have a look at screenshot below, no offset changes, everything at default


----------



## Edkiefer

those clocks are so low. any reason your not raising them on the other card in bios ?

The boost table are probably different between bios's .


----------



## Darylrese

have you seen my edits above? Ignore clocks in EVGA Precision X, obviously its idling so those arn't load clocks.

*1124mhz* boost on my top card
*1202mhz* boost on my bottom card with modded bios

I want the second card to boost to same as the top one until i manually change offset to achieve 1202mhz as an overclock. I just want the voltage increased so i can achieve that manual overclock if possible.

Hope this makes sense? Thank-you mate


----------



## Darylrese

Just loaded your bios up, can see you didnt make changes to clocks, but it boosts to *1202mhz* which is reported as the max boost. The slider seems to change max boost, shall i just set it to match 1124mhz?



The stock bios says max value of *1267mhz* but it doesn't boost anywhere near that


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Just loaded your bios up, can see you didnt make changes to clocks, but it boosts to *1202mhz* which is reported as the max boost. Any way to lower it?
> 
> 
> 
> The stock bios says max value of *1267mhz* but it doesn't boost anywhere near that


Sure , move the slider to left to 1124 .
I thought you wanted 1202 , that is why I changed it .
then save it


----------



## NightHawk06

Use the Slider Bro..... on the BOOST LIMIT change it w/e u want & hit SAVE & Drag that Modded Bios into Flash TOOL & FLash it & Restart should b good to Go


----------



## Darylrese

sweet done! Didn't see that! Gonna load it again and will report back in a few mins, cheers guys!


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> sweet done! Didn't see that! Gonna load it again and will report back in a few mins, cheers guys!










make sure you Save your Backup Bios First in case the Card doesnt like the Newer Bios & if anything Goes wrong with Card in Future & still Under Warranty would have to Flash that Stock bios back onto it If you RMA or anything!!


----------



## Darylrese

Perfect gents. Both cards now boosting to 1124mhz and with a manual offset of +90 core both are getting a boost of 1202mhz.

The bottom card is only boosting to 1.187v but if it remains stable i really don' t mind
















Yep i backed up bios's first









Now for some stability tests


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Perfect gents. Both cards now boosting to 1124mhz and with a manual offset of +90 core both are getting a boost of 1202mhz.
> 
> The bottom card is only boosting to 1.187v but if it remains stable i really don' t mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep i backed up bios's first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for some stability tests


Sweet Mann







save those Zip files I said on Other page just in case for the Future if u wanna Mod Bios again or w/e on Different Cards!! Always keep old Bios







gonna need that no matter what lol..... If you want I can Mod your Bios again change voltage 1.21v if its not Reading 1.21v?


----------



## Darylrese

unfortunatly it just crashed and had to hard reset my pc, im guessing i need the extra voltage afterall.

Any ideas why its not boosting to 1.21v anymore? I only get 1.187v


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> unfortunatly it just crashed and had to hard reset my pc, im guessing i need the extra voltage afterall.
> 
> Any ideas why its not boosting to 1.21v anymore?


Sucks Mate try this

GTX670OC2.zip 117k .zip file


----------



## Darylrese

10 seconds into benching and its crashed again


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> 10 seconds into benching and its crashed again


]

Dang that sucks um Have you Asked anyone on here bout Changing the POWER TARGET?? Is that the Max you can only go is 115%?? Maybe why you're Crashing idk!!! was it Reading 1.21 voltage this time?


----------



## Darylrese

It was reading 1.20v when i checked so should be 1.21v yeh.


----------



## Edkiefer

It probably isn't reaching full voltage cause you limited the max boost . the voltage is tied to boost table .

I would look an see how different the boost table and core an boost clocks .extract bios from both an look at boost table values (the green should all match and yellow should be close in range .
trying to get them close

Is it stable at 76 offset (13mhz lower ) ?


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> It was reading 1.20v when i checked so should be 1.21v yeh.


oh ya so its Reading 1.21v? hmm only thing I can think it prob is maybe to much Overclock on that 2nd Card or w/e..... or maybe Power Target needs to go alot higher then 115% but idk hope someone come across let us know we can change that or not???!?!?!? you can Try to Lower Overclock some more it cant be the same as other card i dont think!! Lower it BOOST LIMIT a little & Run test again let us know what happens!!


----------



## Edkiefer

power target shouldn't make it crash , it would down clock when it hits the power limit .
not sure what is going on if it was stable before with lower power limit .

Darylrese : try it with power slider on 100% , see if anything changes .

What was the max clock that card could do stable before voltage and bios update ?


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> power target shouldn't make it crash , it would down clock when it hits the power limit .
> not sure what is going on if it was stable before with lower power limit .
> 
> What was the max clock that card could do stable before voltage and bios update ?


Could be I flashed my Card & had Power target at 145% instead of 150% I was off & it would always Crash like 5sec or 10 sec Testing!! Flashed card again Change Power target to 150% complete stable Today so Just a Guess!!! What is the Max Power Target on those cards anyway??


----------



## Darylrese

Maximum i used to get was 1189mhz.

I just tried stock on both cards, it passed the bench.

Tried +90mhz on core to get 1202mhz WITHOUT any memory overclocking but it crashed within seconds


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Could be I flashed my Card & had Power target at 145% instead of 150% I was off & it would always Crash like 5sec or 10 sec Testing!! Flashed card again Change Power target to 150% complete stable Today so Just a Guess!!! What is the Max Power Target on those cards anyway??


very low for 670

looking at KBT it was on left side

[email protected]%
[email protected]

The right power limit was 220w

I raised it to
[email protected]%
[email protected] 114%

I didn't want to edit the right side, right away, that is why I didn't go higher .


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Maximum i used to get was 1189mhz.
> 
> I just tried stock on both cards, it passed the bench.
> 
> Tried +90mhz on core to get 1202mhz WITHOUT any memory overclocking but it crashed within seconds


damn that sucks Mate so the 2nd card used to Boost 1189mhz Stable?? before you Modded your Bios??

What is STock on both cards what are they Pushing when Bench??

Try 1189mhz on 2nd GPU again if you can see if that Stable maybe to much Oc why you're Crashing!! What is your 1st Card boosting too?? is that Modded?


----------



## Darylrese

So....

I changed offset to +76mhz as you asked and seems stable now even with +500mhz memory but obviously that gives me what i had before on stock bios, 1189mhz.

I went back to the stock bios, changed the maximum boost and voltage myself though and left power targets alone so its 117% on the slider again.

I guess maybe my card just wont do 1202mhz full stop. With the bios on the OP, it was stable at 1202mhz though it was just the power target was showing incorrectly


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> very low for 670
> 
> looking at KBT it was on left side
> 
> [email protected]%
> [email protected]
> 
> The right power limit was 220w
> 
> I raised it to
> [email protected]%
> [email protected] 114%
> 
> I didn't want to edit the right side, right away, that is why I didn't go higher .


oh ya hmm I know that you're not suppose to change anything besides this!! But not sure How much Power Target he can go Higher on those cards?? I used to be 122% on Gtx 670 Sc 4gb went from that to 150%

What you suppose to change nothing Else!!


----------



## Darylrese

would the max table clock need changing atall?


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> So....
> 
> I changed offset to +76mhz as you asked and seems stable now even with +500mhz memory but obviously that gives me what i had before on stock bios, 1189mhz.
> 
> I went back to the stock bios, changed the maximum boost and voltage myself though and left power targets alone so its 117% on the slider again.
> 
> I guess maybe my card just wont do 1202mhz full stop. With the bios on the OP, it was stable at 1202mhz though it was just the power target was showing incorrectly


oh ya hmm Total Weird lol if you Modded the Bios & Raise that Voltage to 1.21v that should have givin you more Overclock & Its prob the POWER TARGET needs to Go Higher or Something I'm not sure Bro someone else would have to Help you here cause I dont know the Max Power target you can go on that card!!!

So the Stock bios you had before is it Showing 117%??????


----------



## NightHawk06

Send me your Stock bios in Email or w/e or put it on here so I can Mod it over again & see what Power Target its already at & stuff

Thanks Mate will get this Figured out for you


----------



## Darylrese

yes stock bios was

117% power target

max core i got was 1189mhz

STOCK OC Bios attached

Asus gtx670 OC.zip 117k .zip file


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> yes stock bios was
> 
> 117% power target
> 
> max core i got was 1189mhz
> 
> STOCK OC Bios attached
> 
> Asus gtx670 OC.zip 117k .zip file


Try this bud.......... Just Flash it

stockoc.zip 117k .zip file


----------



## NightHawk06

That was Prob your Problem it was Set at 115% before when stock is 117%... he went back 2 points dont see why tough lol....... Try that Update me


----------



## Darylrese

ah-ha

I have taken the stock oc bios again, changed boost to 1124mhz, voltage to 1.187v and the voltage table value to 1202mhz and it hasnt crashed yet. Also its showing 1.21v in EVGA instead of 1.187v or 1.2v as it was doing earlier.

Passed two runs of benching so far....fingers crossed!!!


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> ah-ha
> 
> I have taken the stock oc bios again, changed boost to 1124mhz, voltage to 1.187v and the voltage table value to 1202mhz and it hasnt crashed yet. Also its showing 1.21v in EVGA instead of 1.187v or 1.2v as it was doing earlier.
> 
> Passed two runs of benching so far....fingers crossed!!!


Sweet mann did you flash the bios I modded for you or?? If that doesnt work I have another Modded bios for you let me know!!
you can leave it as is 1.187v or u can change it to 1.21v!!!!!!!! Keep Power Target 117% not 115% lmao.... if it Passed Twice prob Stable lol just bump that Core +13 everyTime!!


----------



## LuminatX

Anyone care to mod mine? my head nearly exploded reading through Daryl's problem haha.









STOCKevga670ftw.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> oh ya hmm Total Weird lol if you Modded the Bios & Raise that Voltage to 1.21v that should have givin you more Overclock & Its prob the POWER TARGET needs to Go Higher or Something I'm not sure Bro someone else would have to Help you here cause I dont know the Max Power target you can go on that card!!!
> 
> So the Stock bios you had before is it Showing 117%??????


I raised the default 100% wattage , but if he wants it back down to 157500 , that would give higher % but in reality no higher max unless you raise the max .


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Anyone care to mod mine? my head nearly exploded reading through Daryl's problem haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STOCKevga670ftw.zip 57k .zip file


what card are you Using?? can you show me link


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Anyone care to mod mine? my head nearly exploded reading through Daryl's problem haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STOCKevga670ftw.zip 57k .zip file


If you're Using this Card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130843

here you go Modded for you

STOCKevga670ftw.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> ah-ha
> 
> I have taken the stock oc bios again, changed boost to 1124mhz, voltage to 1.187v and the voltage table value to 1202mhz and it hasnt crashed yet. Also its showing 1.21v in EVGA instead of 1.187v or 1.2v as it was doing earlier.
> 
> Passed two runs of benching so far....fingers crossed!!!


That should give you closer high voltage to your limit .
before you had big gap between max boost table amount and max clock value .
I think it wasn't raising voltage fast enough, but that is just a guess .

Watch you power TDP% when BM'ing, see how high it goes when hitting max clocks .


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Anyone care to mod mine? my head nearly exploded reading through Daryl's problem haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STOCKevga670ftw.zip 57k .zip file


Is that the Card you have Bud?? If so go here http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?&m=1703680&mpage=1 get the Lastest Firmware bios for your Card look for your Card
Download file

Installation
Download the correct .zip file below for your graphics card below.

Extract the files to a location on disk.

Make sure no programs are running in the background, and double click update.exe.

Press "Y", then ENTER to begin the update.

Restart & Send me your Modded bios again with the New Firmware









use Backup tool if you dont already got it?? back it up & put that x.rom zip file Ill mod again with Newest Firmware

Backup tool.zip 320k .zip file


----------



## Darylrese

haha my head almost exploded too.

Right 5 runs of DIRT 3 Bench and no crashes now







*1202mhz* on both cards, 1.21v solid on the second card (even though its set to 1.187v it now boosts fine) and +500mhz memory on both.

Fantastic gains of about 10FPS, no crashes yet!

All i did was load default OC bios, changes voltage sliders to 1.187v, changed max boost to 1124mhz, then changed the voltage table max to 1202mhz. Power target i left stock which has given me 117% back.

Here's what it looks like:







I will keep you updated after more tests but seems to work great now, just what i wanted! I know my OC card is a crap overclocker but im happy with 1202mhz. I couldnt go much more on air anyway as it would get too hot in SLI. I will post back if i get any more problems , REP for both of you!!


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> I raised the default 100% wattage , but if he wants it back down to 157500 , that would give higher % but in reality no higher max unless you raise the max .


ya I already Changed it for him started fresh again someone modded 115% power target when its stock is 117% lol..... so I change that for him waiting to hear his Results hopefully good


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> haha my head almost exploded too.
> 
> Right 5 runs of DIRT 3 Bench and no crashes now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1202mhz* on both cards, 1.21v solid on the second card (even though its set to 1.187v it now boosts fine) and +500mhz memory on both.
> 
> Fantastic gains of about 10FPS, no crashes yet!
> 
> All i did was load default OC bios, changes voltage sliders to 1.187v, changed max boost to 1124mhz, then changed the voltage table max to 1202mhz. Power target i left stock which has given me 117% back.
> 
> Here's what it looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will keep you updated after more tests but seems to work great now, just what i wanted! I know my OC card is a crap overclocker but im happy with 1202mhz. I couldnt go much more on air anyway as it would get too hot in SLI. I will post back if i get any more problems , REP for both of you!!


Sweet Mate







ya just Leave your Power target at 117% & you can leave voltage as that or you can change it to 1.21v What I set mine at both cards no Problems!! Can you Push the Core even more now without no Memory Testing yet??


----------



## Darylrese

It boosts to 1.21v anyway mate even though its set to 1.187v in bios as Edkiefer said it would







Setting to 1.21v on those sliders made it crash. Strange but it works like a charm.









Not looking to push it further on air as want to keep my cards under the throttling temp of 71c and i'm bang on it. If i ever get watercooling maybe i will try for higher clocks again but i think i got unlucky with my second card. My top card will happily do 1280mhz on stock voltage so will exceed 1300mhz with modded bios when i watercool no doubt!

My second card was crap at overclocking from day one but this mod has just pushed it that little bit further to break the 1200mhz core mark i was after in SLI.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> It boosts to 1.21v anyway mate even though its set to 1.187v in bios as Edkiefer said it would
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setting to 1.21v on those sliders made it crash. Strange but it works like a charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not looking to push it further on air as want to keep my cards under the throttling temp of 71c and i'm bang on it. If i ever get watercooling maybe i will try for higher clocks again but i think i got unlucky with my second card. My top card will happily do 1280mhz on stock voltage so will exceed 1300mhz with modded bios when i watercool no doubt!
> 
> My second card was crap at overclocking from day one but this mod has just pushed it that little bit further to break the 1200mhz core mark i was after in SLI.


Sweet Glad we got your Problem Solved lol







& ya that would be sick if you got your first card past 1300+mhz







I almost pushed 1368 on my FTW & after bout 3hrs it Crashed was Weird just shut down didnt say what happen or anything lol so stuck at 1358mhz highest temps I see is only 58c lol

Do some Awesome Gaming Post back if anything goes Wrong!


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> what card are you Using?? can you show me link


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130787


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130787


Ight here Download this

2678_80.04.5C.zip 370k .zip file


Download the correct .zip file below for your graphics card below.

Extract the files to a location on disk.

Make sure no programs are running in the background, and double click update.exe.

Press "Y", then ENTER to begin the update.

DO NOT TURN OFF POWER OR RESET DURING THE UPDATE PROCESS!

After update, restart PC.


----------



## NightHawk06

After that Backup Tool to backup the Stock bios after you update Firmware!!! Send me the Newest Firmware Modded bios again not your Stock one & Ill Modd it again & you can Flash it with Flash Tool...


----------



## LuminatX

Alright, I updated the firmware, and redumped the bios.

Stock670ftw.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Alright, I updated the firmware, and redumped the bios.
> 
> Stock670ftw.zip 57k .zip file


Srry took me long here u go Mate let me know Results or if anything goes Wrong

Stock670ftw.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## LuminatX

Alright so here is before and after the bios update.

Before


After


One thing I do notice is that I really need a new case, as my temps are too high imo.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Alright so here is before and after the bios update.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> One thing I do notice is that I really need a new case, as my temps are too high imo.


That Awesome whats your Overclock i know its set at 1250mhz did you overclock yet??


----------



## LuminatX

Going to see if I can push it more, but this is what I got so far.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> 
> 
> Going to see if I can push it more, but this is what I got so far.


Nice what was your Overclock before we Modded Card?? what was you Pushing before?? Try running Heaven 4.0 & Bump that Core +13 find where you're stable








lets see if you can hit 1300+Mhz if you Can







Try Overclock Memory later when you find where you're stable on Core!! I change Fans to 80 to 100 so you can Raise your Fan speed to 80 or 90 when Bench


----------



## LuminatX

Nope, that OC seems to be the limit. otherwise drivers seem to crash halfway through bench


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Nope, that OC seems to be the limit. otherwise drivers seem to crash halfway through bench


oh ya so you cant Overclock at all Period?? if not That blows!!!


----------



## LuminatX

I posted my overclock above haha.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> I posted my overclock above haha.


lol my bad so what is your Max Core Clock now?? Did everything go as it went & are you stable now w/e Core clock you're at?


----------



## LuminatX

I can only do +40 on the core, and +350 on the memory it seems.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> I can only do +40 on the core, and +350 on the memory it seems.


Ya I see that but u dont know what Core clock is & stuff is when you have +40 core clock?? lol what i'm trying to figure out what your OC is







I'm Guessing you prob pushing 1289mhz but not for Sure??


----------



## LuminatX

precisionx says 1293


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> precisionx says 1293


Good Overclock Mate







that almost 1300 hehe


----------



## LuminatX

Welp, managed to hit 1300 on my core, and 3480 on my memory.
Here's a 3dmark11 score, 10,716 on graphics, not bad.








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6527738

EDIT:
Here's my final Valley score, I disabled my other monitors as well, which seemed to help a bit.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Welp, managed to hit 1300 on my core, and 3480 on my memory.
> Here's a 3dmark11 score, 10,716 on graphics, not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6527738
> 
> EDIT:
> Here's my final Valley score, I disabled my other monitors as well, which seemed to help a bit.


Sweet Mate told you we get you 1300+mhz







If you want we can MOD bios one more time & you can def maybe get 1320Mhz







Maybe!!!

Congrats tough & Awesome Gaming


----------



## Darylrese

SWEET MAN! The FTW card seems to be an overclocking beast!

Heres my score now with my modded bios. Still stable, no crashes in anything yet


----------



## Edkiefer

Good that it is working stable now .


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> SWEET MAN! The FTW card seems to be an overclocking beast!
> 
> Heres my score now with my modded bios. Still stable, no crashes in anything yet


Sweet Deal bud


----------



## Fieldsweeper

what no titan bios?

is it technically a 600 series ?


----------



## Kana-Maru

I'm trying to mod my reference GTX 670. I'm trying to unlock the 1.175mV cap limit and hopefully get 100% fan in the process. Trying to make sure I do this correctly. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> what no titan bios?
> 
> is it technically a 600 series ?


Would have to Contact Evga & ask for a Update firmware bios they will send it to your Email!!


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I'm trying to mod my reference GTX 670. I'm trying to unlock the 1.175mV cap limit and hopefully get 100% fan in the process. Trying to make sure I do this correctly. Any tips would be appreciated.


What card are you using what Gtx 670 show me link?? & I can help you Mod your Bios for you let me know!!


----------



## Kana-Maru

Ok. I could use your help. Well I'm using the reference Galaxy GTX 670

These:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814162108

The highest I got was the actual clock of 1280Mhz. Sometimes it drops to 1263Mhz probably due to temps, It's capped at 1.175mV. Sometimes it's stable, but other times it's usually not. It seems the card needs to go past 1.175mV for stability at higher clocks.

I have the latest NV flash [NVFlash 5.134.0.1] which released on Mar 28, 2013. Of course I haven't used it yet, because I don't know which BIOS to flash it with at the moment.

Edit: I'm running SLI as well.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Ok. I could use your help. Well I'm using the reference Galaxy GTX 670
> 
> These:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814162108
> 
> The highest I got was the actual clock of 1280Mhz. Sometimes it drops to 1263Mhz probably due to temps, It's capped at 1.175mV. Sometimes it's stable, but other times it's usually not. It seems the card needs to go past 1.175mV for stability at higher clocks.
> 
> I have the latest NV flash [NVFlash 5.134.0.1] which released on Mar 28, 2013. Of course I haven't used it yet, because I don't know which BIOS to flash it with at the moment.
> 
> Edit: I'm running SLI as well.


Oh ya Sweet you prob wanna do this 1 card at a time when Modded bios just in case dont flash wrong one to other card lol....

1280Mhz that pretty good we can prob get you past 1300mhz if Lucky







here what you wanna do... I myself never used NvFlash before so idk what that does but will get you started here what u do!!!

Download this...... Extract Folder onto desktop.... Hit Run & Wait till its done doing its thing.... that folder u Extract this into look for X.Rom Save that some where that your Main Bios backup!!!!!!!! Right Click on X.rom Add to Archive ZIP File press ok save Both X.rom........ Upload it on here so I can Mod it for you.....

Backup tool.zip 320k .zip file


Next Download this Flash Tool.......... Extract to Desktop wait till I mod your Bios for you & Extract This New Modded bios when I do it to Flash tool Folder & hit RUN........... Press Y it will Update Modded bios after its DOne Restart

Flash tool.zip 320k .zip file


So waiting on your Backup Bios & Ill mod that for you & go from there


----------



## Kana-Maru

Well I have already saved my BIOS Roms through GPU-z. Those files should be good enough right?

Also the flash tool you posted IS "Nv Flash". It's just a older version that the latest one I have. I'm going to use the version you posted anyways.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Well I have already saved my BIOS Roms through GPU-z. Those files should be good enough right?


oh ya idk never used it before lol it wouldnt work for me I just use backup Tool its really Simple & very Easy lol just save both your cards remember which is which save in folders!! Will mod your bios when you upload Zip winrar file when I get back or someone be Glad to help you while i wont be on Computer at moment!!


----------



## Kana-Maru

Well here are my BIOS.rom files from GPU-Z I saved.

Maru GTX 670 ref SLI BIOS.zip 291k .zip file


I've used separate folders and file names. That should help even more. I've verified by removing one of the cards and matching the BIOS names.

Thanks.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Well here are my BIOS.rom files from GPU-Z I saved.
> 
> Maru GTX 670 ref SLI BIOS.zip 291k .zip file
> 
> 
> I've used separate folders and file names. That should help even more. I've verified by removing one of the cards and matching the BIOS names.
> 
> Thanks.


Here you Go bud Max voltage 1.21........... Max Power Target 150%........... Max Fan 100

Graphic card 1

GPU 1.zip 145k .zip file


Graphic card 2

GPU 2 Bottom Card.zip 146k .zip file


Good Luck Mate let me know Results


----------



## Kana-Maru

Well that was FAST!

Alright I'll download them now. I'll also remove the card and apply the new BIOS one at a time.

I can't think of anything else i would need in the BIOS flash. I'll see what I can do with these. Just a quick question. All I have to do is drag the "new" bios roms you provided to nvflash tool and select "y" [yes] to update correct?


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Well that was FAST!
> 
> Alright I'll download them now. I'll also remove the card and apply the new BIOS one at a time.
> 
> I can't think of anything else i would need in the BIOS flash. I'll see what I can do with these. Just a quick question. All I have to do is drag the "new" bios roms you provided to nvflash tool and select "y" [yes] to update correct?


lol ya would be a good idea flash 1 card at a time what i do!!!

& Use Flash tool download that........ Extract Flash tool Winrar to Desktop & these Modded Bios I just did for you download that .... Extract GPU 1 into Flash tool..... Hit Run it will do some things wait till it says Press Y & it will Update when Box is Gone Restart & go into desktop if good then shut down............. Flash the 2nd card like u did first time but Delete Flash tool & Just Extract to desktop again... Extract GPU2 into Flash tool on desktop & hit Run Press Y

Good to Go Bud


----------



## Kana-Maru

Hell yeah thanks a lot NightHawk06. Definitely giving you some rep for all the help.

I flashed both cards individually and the flash process took literally about 10 seconds or less. IAND damn 100% fans are loud. They sound are almost as loud as my 5400rpm Gentle Typhoons







. 150% Power Limit should allow some impressive results, but I"m still on the X58 i7-960 architecture. So my benchmarks probably won't be top of the line like Sandy and Ivy thanks to the architecture of the X58 platform itself.

I'm going to try to overclock a bit and I'll post results once I can't get some stable test to complete Valley, Heaven Benchmark and 3Dmark etc.

One last question. What would be the safe voltage to try and stay around?


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Hell yeah thanks a lot NightHawk06. Definitely giving you some rep for all the help.
> 
> I flashed both cards individually and the flash process took literally about 10 seconds or less. IAND damn 100% fans are loud. They sound are almost as loud as my 5400rpm Gentle Typhoons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 150% Power Limit should allow some impressive results, but I"m still on the X58 i7-960 architecture. So my benchmarks probably won't be top of the line like Sandy and Ivy thanks to the architecture of the X58 platform itself.
> 
> I'm going to try to overclock a bit and I'll post results once I can't get some stable test to complete Valley, Heaven Benchmark and 3Dmark etc.
> 
> One last question. What would be the safe voltage to try and stay around?


Sweet Mate all you have to do is just Max Power target 150% both cards if you Overclocking both?? & just go from there Bud!!!
Let me know Results of your Overclock I maybe can Mod your Card again & get more Higher Boost Limit for sure!!!

Just let me know Results Mate


----------



## Haas360

Hey guys! Here is that GTX 670 FTW 4gb edition BIOS. Could someone please mod it to the same as the 670?

"This is the bios I use personally, and love it!
1.2V
30-100% fan
200% power target"

Thanks!









GK104.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## NightHawk06

The Voltage of 1.21v it will Raise on it Own when you Raise that Power target to 150% dont have to change any Voltage settings besides Raising the Power Target to Max


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Sweet Mate all you have to do is just Max Power target 150% both cards if you Overclocking both?? & just go from there Bud!!!
> Let me know Results of your Overclock I maybe can Mod your Card again & get more Higher Boost Limit for sure!!!
> 
> Just let me know Results Mate


I will let you know. Is my card going to always run at 1.212 when I'm running test. I know that the card can clock itself down, but is 1.2 going to be safe for the card? Just making sure because I'm going to max the hell out of the 150%

EDIT:

Nevermind I see you already answer my question above. I guess you already knew what I would ask lol. Just want to make sure the voltage won't kill my card.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> Hey guys! Here is that GTX 670 FTW 4gb edition BIOS. Could someone please mod it to the same as the 670?
> 
> "This is the bios I use personally, and love it!
> 1.2V
> 30-100% fan
> 200% power target"
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GK104.zip 56k .zip file


Here you go Mate What I changed all tough you should go here make sure You have Lastest Firmware bios update http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?&m=1703680&mpage=1

What I changed
1.21v
30-100% Fans
200% Power Target

GK104.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I will let you know. Is my card going to always run at 1.212 when I'm running test. I know that the card can clock itself down, but is 1.2 going to be safe for the card? Just making sure because I'm going to max the hell out of the 150%
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Nevermind I see you already answer my question above. I guess you already knew what I would ask lol. Just want to make sure the voltage won't kill my card.


Yes sir it will Run 1.21v at all time when Gaming & stuff.... Without overclocking no Power Target it should Reach that high maybe sometimes on the Voltage!!

let me know Results


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Yes sir it will Run 1.21v at all time when Gaming & stuff.... Without overclocking no Power Target it should Reach that high maybe sometimes on the Voltage!!
> 
> let me know Results


Well I'm trying to overclock it pass 1300Mhz, but Valley Benchmark doesn't like anything over 1300Mhz. Tried 1241Mhz and 1280Mhz still not stable. Unigine is very picky. I haven't really tried any other benchmark yet. I'm using MSI Kombuster and although I can run the overclocked in Kombuster, Valley STILL freezes.

Any overclocking tips?


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Well I'm trying to overclock it pass 1300Mhz, but Valley Benchmark doesn't like anything over 1300Mhz. Tried 1241Mhz and 1280Mhz still not stable. Unigine is very picky. I haven't really tried any other benchmark yet. I'm using MSI Kombuster and although I can run the overclocked in Kombuster, Valley STILL freezes.
> 
> Any overclocking tips?


oh ya hmm what is your Max Overclock boost??


----------



## Kana-Maru

Got through Heaven with a max boost of 1232Mhz core clock. I left the memory alone and had the power limit maxed. @ 150%


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Got through Heaven with a max boost of 1232Mhz core clock. I left the memory alone and had the power limit maxed. @ 150%


oh ya here you go Mate Flash this Modded bios & tell me Results









GPU 1.zip 145k .zip file


GPU 2 Bottom Card.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Kana-Maru

Oh more updates. Cool. Ok let me apply them


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Oh more updates. Cool. Ok let me apply them


Ya I made the Boost limit a little higher Pushing it 1250mhz sorry mate Messed up first time forgot to change boost limit lol

let me know Results of your Overclock bet get you alot higher then 1250


----------



## Kana-Maru

Well 1232Mhz was my actual clock I could hit with the boost btw.

I've applied the updates and I'm gonna see if I can get 1280mhz or more


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Well 1232Mhz was my actual clock I could hit with the boost btw.
> 
> I've applied the updates and I'm gonna see if I can get 1280mhz or more


Ya what you said now its gonna boost to 1250Mhz just like that & do some Bench & some overclocking see what Results you get
let me know


----------



## LuminatX

Mine seems to have the same problem, wont go passed 1300 on valley.
havent tried other benchmarks though


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Mine seems to have the same problem, wont go passed 1300 on valley.
> havent tried other benchmarks though


here you go Mate Flash this Modded bios & Let me know Results prob be past 1300+mhz









Stock670ftw.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## Haas360

So I flashed that bios. Thanks NightHawk sooo much!! So question, whats the best way to overclock? Because I notice even when I have the power limit to 200% it only hovers around 150. it wont go above.
Should I lower that to 100 and change the base clock to like 145mhz or something? (currently still testing but im at 75mhz 200%)


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> So I flashed that bios. Thanks NightHawk sooo much!! So question, whats the best way to overclock? Because I notice even when I have the power limit to 200% it only hovers around 150. it wont go above.
> Should I lower that to 100 and change the base clock to like 145mhz or something? (currently still testing but im at 75mhz 200%)


Sweet and it worked Good?? What you wanna do Is Max Power target 200% & Push the Core +13 each time & test out your Overclock!!! What was your Max overclock before??


----------



## kevindd992002

The default Max Boost Limit set on my card is 1267.5MHz. So when I change the voltage to 1.212V naturally it will boost up to 1267.5MHz and without any problems. The weird thing that I don't understand though is when I use Precision X to add an Offset to the core clock, say +23, why does it still past 1267.5 when that is the fixed value set in the vBIOS? I thought Precision X only modifies the Base and Boost clocks? Does it also add an Offset to the Max Boost Limit?


----------



## Haas360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Sweet and it worked Good?? What you wanna do Is Max Power target 200% & Push the Core +13 each time & test out your Overclock!!! What was your Max overclock before??


Yea its working good. Is it normal for these GPUs not to go above 150% even when you have it set to 200%. Im sure my overclock of 75 wont happen past 150% but I cant get a program to clock that high... even at nvidia surround. Heaven benchmark gets close but no cigar


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> Yea its working good. Is it normal for these GPUs not to go above 150% even when you have it set to 200%. Im sure my overclock of 75 wont happen past 150% but I cant get a program to clock that high... even at nvidia surround. Heaven benchmark gets close but no cigar


Ya I'm sure cause when I set mine at 150% it only goes highest of 136% ..... I think this is because we set voltage to 1.21v that helps out I think just a Guess!! So have you try Overclocking with 200% Power target.... +13 core clock each time?


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> The default Max Boost Limit set on my card is 1267.5MHz. So when I change the voltage to 1.212V naturally it will boost up to 1267.5MHz and without any problems. The weird thing that I don't understand though is when I use Precision X to add an Offset to the core clock, say +23, why does it still past 1267.5 when that is the fixed value set in the vBIOS? I thought Precision X only modifies the Base and Boost clocks? Does it also add an Offset to the Max Boost Limit?


oh ya are you Using Power Target it Maxed out?? without any Power Target it will kick to that boost sometimes but it will go Lower then that Mhz!!! Set Power target at Max & +13 each time on the Core not 23 lol


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> oh ya are you Using Power Target it Maxed out?? without any Power Target it will kick to that boost sometimes but it will go Lower then that Mhz!!! Set Power target at Max & +13 each time on the Core not 23 lol


Don't worry about the Power Target because I've already modified that with a HEX editor and my actual max power draw is nowhere near the max and it does not throttle. That wasn't the question anyway. I know about the +13MHz intervals of the core clock but I am comfortable on establishing my optimal overclock by the increments of 1MHz as per the gtx 670 overclocking master guide.

My question is why does it past 1267.5 when the 1267.5 is hard-coded in the BIOS.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> The default Max Boost Limit set on my card is 1267.5MHz. So when I change the voltage to 1.212V naturally it will boost up to 1267.5MHz and without any problems. The weird thing that I don't understand though is when I use Precision X to add an Offset to the core clock, say +23, why does it still past 1267.5 when that is the fixed value set in the vBIOS? I thought Precision X only modifies the Base and Boost clocks? Does it also add an Offset to the Max Boost Limit?


It's been established that overclocking via Precision/Afterburner exceeds (or allows an increase past) the card's boost limit in the BIOS. I'm guessing it is because the overclocking occurs at the driver level using those tools.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Don't worry about the Power Target because I've already modified that with a HEX editor and my actual max power draw is nowhere near the max and it does not throttle. That wasn't the question anyway. I know about the +13MHz intervals of the core clock but I am comfortable on establishing my optimal overclock by the increments of 1MHz as per the gtx 670 overclocking master guide.
> 
> My question is why does it past 1267.5 when the 1267.5 is hard-coded in the BIOS.










srry mate lol & not for sure bout that hopefully someone come across help you!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It's been established that overclocking via Precision/Afterburner exceeds (or allows an increase past) the card's boost limit in the BIOS. I'm guessing it is because the overclocking occurs at the driver level using those tools.


That's what I thought also. I actually got my optimal and balanced overclock of my card's core and memory clocks already. I've already modified my card's vBIOS' power target, voltage, and fan speed already. The only thing left to hard code is the core clock and memory clock. For the memory clock, it's easy, just type in the value in KBT. Now what's confusing me is the core clock. Since I got +23 as my stable core offset in precision x, how do I implement it in KBT? Add 23 to Base Clock and Boost Clock fields? And then make sure that the slide of the boost limit is greater than 1290.5 (1267.5 + 23), in which case is 1293.5? How about the values in the Boost Table tab, do I need to modify anything there?


----------



## Forceman

Any reason you don't want to just leave those changes in software? I understand the appeal of hardware-based changes, but Precision makes a driver level change, which is pretty low-level, and it doesn't even need to be running for the change to be effective so it doesn't seem like much of a compromise (at least to me). Plus, if a new driver release makes your presently stable overclock unstable (which has happened) you can more easily change it in software rather than flashing the BIOS again.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Any reason you don't want to just leave those changes in software? I understand the appeal of hardware-based changes, but Precision makes a driver level change, which is pretty low-level, and it doesn't even need to be running for the change to be effective so it doesn't seem like much of a compromise (at least to me). Plus, if a new driver release makes your presently stable overclock unstable (which has happened) you can more easily change it in software rather than flashing the BIOS again.


Nothing really but I'm more comfortable of doing everything through the hardware level. If I can have the same effect then I would just prefer hardware level changes. Do you have any ideas to my question though?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Thanks a lot NightHawk06. Check your inbox. I have a idea if you could help me.


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Welp, managed to hit 1300 on my core, and 3480 on my memory.
> Here's a 3dmark11 score, 10,716 on graphics, not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Here's my final Valley score, I disabled my other monitors as well, which seemed to help a bit.


The problem is that AA eats up vRam like crazy, I have to run everything on high settings with light AA (MSAAx2/FXAA) instead of ultra to run in surround.


----------



## LuminatX

So I backed off my core clock from 1300, to 1280, and boosted my memory to 3610, which much improved my score, so I'm happy.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> So I backed off my core clock from 1300, to 1280, and boosted my memory to 3610, which much improved my score, so I'm happy.


Sweet looks good bud


----------



## nleksan

Hey, I've been having some trouble with my card overclocking lately, and I figured that since I'm water cooling (with the HeatKiller GPUx3 680 Hole Edition block + Backplate) my EVGA GTX670 FTW 2GB, AND since I've had some very good luck overclocking both an Unlocked-Voltage MSI R7970 Lightning (1260core/6480mem) and MSI GTX680 Lightning (1354core/7440mem), that perhaps a VOLTAGE boost is exactly what I need









For some reason my card, which was doing 1300+ on core and right around 7,000(eff) on memory, won't boost for crap anymore :S I'm flabbergasted :S

If you would be so kind as to modify my BIOS, I would be immensely grateful!

All I am looking to have done is a big increase in the Power Percentage thingy, and of course the max voltage upgrade. Basically, don't worry about fan curves because, well, I don't have any GPU fans haha. I have backed up my BIOS in multiple places, including on my WD10EZEX (both the factory BIOS and after updating to the latest EVGA firmware), my 1TB Barracuda (both stock/updated), my 830 256GB SSD (both), my WD3200AAKS (both), and have them both on two different flash drives and an external HDD. Figured better safe than bricked









GK104 - After EVGA FW Update 5-7-2013.zip 56k .zip file


Here's a quick GPU-Z showing MAX Values:


----------



## Kana-Maru

Hey NightHawk06. Could you please mod my original BIOS with stock clocks. Core Clock 915 + Boost = 980

With the 1.1212mV + 135% Power Limit - 100% fan.

Whenever you get a chance and thanks.

Maru GTX 670 ref SLI BIOS.zip 291k .zip file


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Hey, I've been having some trouble with my card overclocking lately, and I figured that since I'm water cooling (with the HeatKiller GPUx3 680 Hole Edition block + Backplate) my EVGA GTX670 FTW 2GB, AND since I've had some very good luck overclocking both an Unlocked-Voltage MSI R7970 Lightning (1260core/6480mem) and MSI GTX680 Lightning (1354core/7440mem), that perhaps a VOLTAGE boost is exactly what I need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason my card, which was doing 1300+ on core and right around 7,000(eff) on memory, won't boost for crap anymore :S I'm flabbergasted :S
> 
> If you would be so kind as to modify my BIOS, I would be immensely grateful!
> 
> All I am looking to have done is a big increase in the Power Percentage thingy, and of course the max voltage upgrade. Basically, don't worry about fan curves because, well, I don't have any GPU fans haha. I have backed up my BIOS in multiple places, including on my WD10EZEX (both the factory BIOS and after updating to the latest EVGA firmware), my 1TB Barracuda (both stock/updated), my 830 256GB SSD (both), my WD3200AAKS (both), and have them both on two different flash drives and an external HDD. Figured better safe than bricked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GK104 - After EVGA FW Update 5-7-2013.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> Here's a quick GPU-Z showing MAX Values:


Here you go Bud Modded bios for you on your Gtx 670 2gb FTW







Let me know Results

what I changed
1.21 voltage
30 -100 Fans
Power limit still same 145%

GK104 - After EVGA FW Update 5-7-2013.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Hey NightHawk06. Could you please mod my original BIOS with stock clocks. Core Clock 915 + Boost = 980
> 
> With the 1.1212mV + 135% Power Limit - 100% fan.
> 
> Whenever you get a chance and thanks.
> 
> Maru GTX 670 ref SLI BIOS.zip 291k .zip file


Here you go again

GPU 1.zip 145k .zip file


GPU 2 Bottom Card.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## manny1222

Hi, can you mod mine?
I backed up the bios from my two cards and I'm posting here for some mod goodness. I bought the cards at separate times that's why I think the bios is different. I don't remember which is newer.
I'm not sure if the rom in the OP for EVGA 680 FTW 4GB would work on mine because mine is EVGA 680 FTW+ 4GB. I know they make a few different FTW cards and I'm not sure if that one would work for all of them.

MannyGPU1.zip 56k .zip file


MannyGPU2.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## Kana-Maru

Thanks again NightHawk06.....more rep given.


----------



## tarpon31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manny1222*
> 
> Hi, can you mod mine?
> I backed up the bios from my two cards and I'm posting here for some mod goodness. I bought the cards at separate times that's why I think the bios is different. I don't remember which is newer.
> I'm not sure if the rom in the OP for EVGA 680 FTW 4GB would work on mine because mine is EVGA 680 FTW+ 4GB. I know they make a few different FTW cards and I'm not sure if that one would work for all of them.
> 
> MannyGPU1.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> MannyGPU2.zip 56k .zip file


 mannys680ftwbios.zip 113k .zip file


Manny- I modded both bios's for you I unlocked the voltage increased the fan speed to 100 increased the power % to 150 and capped the boost to 1202 so it will boost to 1202 by itself without any OC on your part I capped it there as I have no idea how far your card will go so you will have to OC with precision or afterburner to see how far you can push them....if I didn't cap it it would auto boost to 1280mhz (as shown in your bios) and that may be to far

Your GPU1 is the newer bios but sometimes the bios's are intended for cards using different brands of memory so I recommend flashing the same bios number to each card...I modded both bios's to the same spec. Good luck.


----------



## manny1222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarpon31*
> 
> mannys680ftwbios.zip 113k .zip file
> 
> 
> Manny- I modded both bios's for you I unlocked the voltage increased the fan speed to 100 increased the power % to 150 and capped the boost to 1202 so it will boost to 1202 by itself without any OC on your part I capped it there as I have no idea how far your card will go so you will have to OC with precision or afterburner to see how far you can push them....if I didn't cap it it would auto boost to 1280mhz (as shown in your bios) and that may be to far
> 
> Your GPU1 is the newer bios but sometimes the bios's are intended for cards using different brands of memory so I recommend flashing the same bios number to each card...I modded both bios's to the same spec. Good luck.


Sweet!
Heading into work right now. I will flash in the morning and let you know my results. Thanks a bazillion


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Thanks again NightHawk06.....more rep given.


No Problem get some Images Uploaded So I can see what your Overclock is Both Card Results


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manny1222*
> 
> Sweet!
> Heading into work right now. I will flash in the morning and let you know my results. Thanks a bazillion


Just letting you know that there are Updates Firmware for the Gtx 670 Graphic card don't know if you Notice or not but these Updates get More Overclock & Improved stability here Link just Follow Instructions & Backup this New Bios & We will Help you Mod that Card Again








http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?&m=1703680&mpage=1


----------



## HiLuckyB

I tryed to make my own bios and all I can get is 1.2v, Even if I set 1.21v in kepler bios tweaker. So im hoping someone can help me out.

My cards are watercooled and have never gone over 38c on a hot day, So im trying to get everything I can out of them









Here is my stock bios

HiLuckyB EVGA 670 SC 4GB.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*
> 
> I tryed to make my own bios and all I can get is 1.2v, Even if I set 1.21v in kepler bios tweaker. So im hoping someone can help me out.
> 
> My cards are watercooled and have never gone over 38c on a hot day, So im trying to get everything I can out of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my stock bios
> 
> HiLuckyB EVGA 670 SC 4GB.zip 56k .zip file


Here you go Bud let me Know Results & everything went Well









EVGA 670 SC 4GB.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## YounGMessiah

Hi I own a EVGA GTX 680+ w/backplate 4GB

Im not sure if the ones you posted are going to work, since they do not match my name

link: http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-2686-KR

GK104.zip 55k .zip file


I have attached my stock bios I believe.

Some details I could also add is I have installed the Arctic Accelero Hybrid on my GPU.

Currently stable on:

Power target: 132%

GPU Clock: +145

Mem Clock: +600

Im willing to hear suggestions, even if you say I should keep my stock bios.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Hi I own a EVGA GTX 680+ w/backplate 4GB
> Im not sure if the ones you posted are going to work, since they do not match my name
> link: http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-2686-KR
> 
> GK104.zip 55k .zip file
> 
> 
> I have attached my stock bios I believe.
> 
> Some details I could also add is I have installed the Arctic Accelero Hybrid on my GPU.
> Currently stable on:
> Power target: 132%
> GPU Clock: +145
> Mem Clock: +600
> 
> Im willing to hear suggestions, even if you say I should keep my stock bios.


Here you go Mate let me Know Results & if everything went Well







What I changed
Power Target still at 139% Stock
Fans Maxed out 100%
Voltage 1.21mV
Boost limit 1241Mhz

GK104.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## YounGMessiah

Seems to be fine now, just trying to find a stable OC with those settings now 

Im confused on the fans maxed out at 100%, mine still stayed on auto @ 30%, but I turned it up manually to 100%

Voltage is working out fine 

Thanks for the boost 

The modified bios after I flash and restart works fine under stress.

Thanks


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Seems to be fine now, just trying to find a stable OC with those settings now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im confused on the fans maxed out at 100%, mine still stayed on auto @ 30%, but I turned it up manually to 100%
> Voltage is working out fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the boost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The modified bios after I flash and restart works fine under stress.
> 
> Thanks


Sweet what was your Max overclock before we Modded your card??

Raising the Fan Speed causes to lower Temps sometimes

I hope someone comes across & look at the Modded bios I did for you Reason why I'm saying this not Sure what Max Power target you can go on that Card so I left it Stock!!!
hopefully someone can Change that if it needs to Go Higher on that Modded Bios I did!!! but other then that find your Stable let me know Results

Good Luck


----------



## YounGMessiah

Thanks for your quick reply man! Rep to you

Above is a photo of my previous settings before I flashed your BIOS. These were stable settings


----------



## NightHawk06

So this Picture Above was your First Overclock before We Modded your Card?? If so what was Your Max Core Clock Mhz?? Upload another Picture of New Results when you Find stable at these New Modded Bios!!! Reason why I'm asking what your Highest Core Clock was before cause I might be able to Higher the Boost Limit a little more & you might Get more Overclock









Let me know


----------



## YounGMessiah

Alright, so with tons of playing around, these settings seem to be best.

Im sure I can go higher on my Mem Clock offset, but with some values above 206, my performance drops

My card just loves the 1241 boost, so no need to mess with the GPU clock offset..


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Alright, so with tons of playing around, these settings seem to be best.
> 
> Im sure I can go higher on my Mem Clock offset, but with some values above 206, my performance drops
> My card just loves the 1241 boost, so no need to mess with the GPU clock offset..


Sweet deal if you Want I modded your Bios again & Raise the Boost limit to 1280Mhz see if this is Stable for you Might be able to hit 1300+ maybe







let me know Results if you Flash this one









GK104.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## manny1222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Just letting you know that there are Updates Firmware for the Gtx 670 Graphic card don't know if you Notice or not but these Updates get More Overclock & Improved stability here Link just Follow Instructions & Backup this New Bios & We will Help you Mod that Card Again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?&m=1703680&mpage=1


I have gtx 680s not 670s. The updates you are referring to are for the 670s.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manny1222*
> 
> I have gtx 680s not 670s. The updates you are referring to are for the 670s.










lol my Bad!!


----------



## YounGMessiah

I might not try that one, main reason is because every time I did try to mess with GPU offset I would crash; I couldnt enter values any higher than 10-20, and that was depending on my Mem clock as well. A lot of playing around to find the right setting still, but I wanna play now , been stress testing my CPU and GPU for three days.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> I might not try that one, main reason is because every time I did try to mess with GPU offset I would crash; I couldnt enter values any higher than 10-20, and that was depending on my Mem clock as well. A lot of playing around to find the right setting still, but I wanna play now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , been stress testing my CPU and GPU for three days.


ya sounds good man









Happy Gaming


----------



## NightHawk06

Can Anybody Tell me why My Graphic card does this I mean been like this for awhile Not Gaming or anything :/ Remember used to be like 300mhz on Idle when not Even Gaming just stays at 1000mhz all day lol


----------



## Shultzy

So i have a question about my gtx 670 ftw 4gb card. I've unlocked the voltage and i can hit 1306 on the core at 1.212v and it's stable, however, in some applications like valley 1.0 my card throttles. My card is watercooled and i have the power limit set at 150%. It seems that when it reaches about 140% the core clock will drop. I've never seen it go any higher than 141% and without the bios update you can set it to 145%. Is my card not getting enough power? Or is there some other limiting factor that I'm unaware of?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Can Anybody Tell me why My Graphic card does this I mean been like this for awhile Not Gaming or anything :/ Remember used to be like 300mhz on Idle when not Even Gaming just stays at 1000mhz all day lol


Maybe you have "prefer high performance" set in the NVCP instead of "adaptive"?


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Maybe you have "prefer high performance" set in the NVCP instead of "adaptive"?


Ya I set it to High Performance & it does it still & Even on Adaptive also :/ I'm just bout to ReFlash & Uninstall drivers Again or Something I remember when I one time Crashed everything went to 300mhz like its Suppose to!!! Now it just stays at 1006mhz & 3105 Memory Power target at 31 which is Good but Voltage stays above 1.000+ lol


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> So i have a question about my gtx 670 ftw 4gb card. I've unlocked the voltage and i can hit 1306 on the core at 1.212v and it's stable, however, in some applications like valley 1.0 my card throttles. My card is watercooled and i have the power limit set at 150%. It seems that when it reaches about 140% the core clock will drop. I've never seen it go any higher than 141% and without the bios update you can set it to 145%. Is my card not getting enough power? Or is there some other limiting factor that I'm unaware of?


Hmm weird prob not Stable or are you Maxing out the Power Target?? 150% you set it like that?? have you tried Lowering your Overclock on those W/e Programs you run to find Stable??
See if that does the Trick if it doesnt down clock like Crazy then you're prob Stable!!! Max that Power target all the way if you're not doing so just a Guess!!

Can I see your Modded bios someone did for you??


----------



## Shultzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Hmm weird prob not Stable or are you Maxing out the Power Target?? 150% you set it like that?? have you tried Lowering your Overclock on those W/e Programs you run to find Stable??
> See if that does the Trick if it doesnt down clock like Crazy then you're prob Stable!!! Max that Power target all the way if you're not doing so just a Guess!!
> 
> Can I see your Modded bios someone did for you??


I turned it back to 1293 more i can raise my memory +600 instead of just +400







. But it will still throttle once it reaches ~138% - ~141%. The only time i've seen this happen is in unigine valley and 3dmark11. once it goes below 138% clocks return to normal. While gaming i haven't seen it get to that limit although it's very close. I'm on my phone right now so I'll see if i can't post it here.

Btw i changed my bios myself using kepler bios tweaker. I put the power target as high as 200% but it doesn't make any difference. Also, it never crashes to the desktop nor have i seen any artifacts.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> I turned it back to 1293 more i can raise my memory +600 instead of just +400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But it will still throttle once it reaches ~138% - ~141%. The only time i've seen this happen is in unigine valley and 3dmark11. once it goes below 138% clocks return to normal. While gaming i haven't seen it get to that limit although it's very close. I'm on my phone right now so I'll see if i can't post it here.
> 
> Btw i changed my bios myself using kepler bios tweaker. I put the power target as high as 200% but it doesn't make any difference. Also, it never crashes to the desktop nor have i seen any artifacts.


Hmm that Weird what was your Max Power target before you Modded your Bios yourself?? Are you new to Modded bios kinda? Idk bout that 200% power target on Gtx 670 lol never heard of that before!! Also the Power target wont Reach that Limit cause you Maxed out the Voltage to 1.21 that helps alot so Power target wont always Reach max like it does Stock before you Mod your Bios!!! Have you Tried lowering it Under 1290Mhz?? see if that does the Trick??

If you can Upload your Stock Bios & Modded bios you did so I can check it over


----------



## Shultzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Hmm that Weird what was your Max Power target before you Modded your Bios yourself?? Are you new to Modded bios kinda? Idk bout that 200% power target on Gtx 670 lol never heard of that before!! Also the Power target wont Reach that Limit cause you Maxed out the Voltage to 1.21 that helps alot so Power target wont always Reach max like it does Stock before you Mod your Bios!!! Have you Tried lowering it Under 1290Mhz?? see if that does the Trick??
> 
> If you can Upload your Stock Bios & Modded bios you did so I can check it over


I currently don't have internet at home but i have the files on my phone in a .zip file how do i post them here?

At lower voltages the power target doesn't get that high and then i can only get 1267 with 1.175v which isn't bad, but I'd like to keep my current overclock and voltage settings. It's under water so temps aren't an issue.I've only had the card fired a short time and i realize it well never hit 200% i just set it to that just because.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> I currently don't have internet at home but i have the files on my phone in a .zip file how do i post them here?


That sucks & I have no Idea on how to on Phone haha but if you can Find the Attachment file above chat box & Upload them


----------



## Shultzy

Deleted


----------



## Forceman

The cards have a hard limit to the power also, no matter what you mod the power limit to be in the BIOS. It's possible you are hitting that limit - possibly because your 4GB card draws more power than a regular card.


----------



## Shultzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> That sucks & I have no Idea on how to on Phone haha but if you can Find the Attachment file above chat box & Upload them


I pm'd you about the bios.
Quote:


> The cards have a hard limit to the power also, no matter what you mod the power limit to be in the BIOS. It's possible you are hitting that limit - possibly because your 4GB card draws more power than a regular card.


That's what i figured was happening. that kinda sucks.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Maybe you have "prefer high performance" set in the NVCP instead of "adaptive"?


Well I just Uninstalled my Drivers then Updated Bios with Newer one over again & backup that bios Flashed my Modded bios also & installed drivers now its showing what I like to see


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The cards have a hard limit to the power also, no matter what you mod the power limit to be in the BIOS. It's possible you are hitting that limit - possibly because your 4GB card draws more power than a regular card.


right , 670 you have 75w(PCIE slot) +75+75w , total power 225w . If you looked in BKT the max power on left is core wattage and right I think is max board power . shouldn't be higher than that on 670 (not sure it would do anything but thats all it going to pull )

Some cards don't use power slider very good , they throttle way before max power slider amount .


----------



## Edkiefer

don't set powermanagement in global to high performance , leave it in adaptive . set your games and app you want to performance .

That is just my opinion , there are some app that though they are really 2d get listed as 3d and may trigger higher clocks .

I notice this as I have 2 profiles set in AB, one for 2d and one for 3d so just surfing I have it at default .then in any game or 3d app it loads the OC profile (higher voltage, core and memory clocks .

Not that that affects you but I like setting power management per app is much more flexible .


----------



## YounGMessiah

I have noticed a power limit as well with my 4GB GTX 680


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> I pm'd you about the bios.
> That's what i figured was happening. that kinda sucks.


Got your Email & just modded your Bios bout Couple hours ago did you get it on here PM?? Let me know Results if everything went good


----------



## nleksan

Results:


----------



## NightHawk06

Sweet looks good


----------



## windsurfdoctor

Hi guys, I may be falling out of the sky with this question but here goes








I have a gtx680 DCU II OC version and I tried to flash with the TOP bios provided on the first page of this tread.
The process of flashing goes well but after reboot my screen is all messed up. Flashing back the stock bios makes it right again
but I want more volts







I mean nvflash does warn me of some mismatch... but whan can I do to make it flash right ?


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windsurfdoctor*
> 
> Hi guys, I may be falling out of the sky with this question but here goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a gtx680 DCU II OC version and I tried to flash with the TOP bios provided on the first page of this tread.
> The process of flashing goes well but after reboot my screen is all messed up. Flashing back the stock bios makes it right again
> but I want more volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean nvflash does warn me of some mismatch... but whan can I do to make it flash right ?


If you want I can mod your Bios for you & Use this to Flash Just Extract File to Desktop & Put your Modded bios in Flash tool Folder & hit Run & Y when it tells you too!! & Restart should be good to go









Flash tool.zip 320k .zip file


Backup tool to Backup your Main bios & Save that & you can mod off that backup bios you created

Backup tool.zip 320k .zip file


----------



## windsurfdoctor

I used all the tools you provided in the first place, awesome job btw








So how do I send you my original BIOS. I have it on my desktop as we speak.

My card runs at 1215 / 7000 on stock voltages with stock bios. I´d like to hit 1250. memory can be lowered if needed


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windsurfdoctor*
> 
> I used all the tools you provided in the first place, awesome job btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how do I send you my original BIOS. I have it on my desktop as we speak.
> 
> My card runs at 1215 / 7000 on stock voltages with stock bios. I´d like to hit 1250. memory can be lowered if needed










So did you Run Backup & got your bios x.rom? put that in Winrar zip & attachment upload it on here & I can mod it for you & We can prob get you Higher then 1215mhz








make sure you have your backup Modded bios what was on Card first important!!


----------



## windsurfdoctor

I made a backup with GPU-Z, basically just extracted my default bios.

GK104.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## manny1222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarpon31*
> 
> mannys680ftwbios.zip 113k .zip file
> 
> 
> Manny- I modded both bios's for you I unlocked the voltage increased the fan speed to 100 increased the power % to 150 and capped the boost to 1202 so it will boost to 1202 by itself without any OC on your part I capped it there as I have no idea how far your card will go so you will have to OC with precision or afterburner to see how far you can push them....if I didn't cap it it would auto boost to 1280mhz (as shown in your bios) and that may be to far
> 
> Your GPU1 is the newer bios but sometimes the bios's are intended for cards using different brands of memory so I recommend flashing the same bios number to each card...I modded both bios's to the same spec. Good luck.


So I flashed them unto the cards (separately) and tested each by themselves and then together. My overclock did not improve. The cards boost to 1202 on 1.212v like you said but won't go past 1220 with heaven. I guess it just confirms my suspicion that the FTW+ 4gb cards just don't overclock well. Any other owners can confirm. I'm leaving this bios on for now because of the boost.


----------



## tarpon31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manny1222*
> 
> So I flashed them unto the cards (separately) and tested each by themselves and then together. My overclock did not improve. The cards boost to 1202 on 1.212v like you said but won't go past 1220 with heaven. I guess it just confirms my suspicion that the FTW+ 4gb cards just don't overclock well. Any other owners can confirm. I'm leaving this bios on for now because of the boost.


I am sorry to hear about that. I was hoping you would get better results.

I used to have the 2gb version of the 680 FTW and went through a couple of them because of RMA and noticed that the OC on them went lower as time went on.....are your's recently purchased? the ones I had from one of the first batches OC'd awesome but from then on the newer ones didn't OC for anything and it got worse as I was getting more recent cards.

When you were testing your card did you max out the power target and did you keep the memory at stock? also I noticed on the 680 FTW model the memory most of the time OC'd quite well but the core always left a bit to be desired...all of them I was able to get atleast +300 more on the memory though.

One good thing about keeping that modded bios on your card is that it should remove any temperature throttle...that is why I put the max modded voltage on the bios as most cards get alleviated from the temperature throttling if you do this. Let me know if you want anything changed on the card.

BTW did you re-download your drivers after you flashed to the new bios? sometimes people get bad results when they flash there cards with a new bios and not re-download the drivers.....make sure to choose "custom install" then checkmark "clean install" and only download the graphics driver and the PhysX driver uncheck the rest....I'd be realy surprised if you your cards can't get higher with the modded bios...make sure to test out the cards with memory at stock then try out upping the core first.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windsurfdoctor*
> 
> I made a backup with GPU-Z, basically just extracted my default bios.
> 
> GK104.zip 57k .zip file


Here you go try this let me know results if everything went well!!

GK104.zip 57k .zip file


mannygpu1mod.zip 57k .zip file


mannygpu2mod.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## windsurfdoctor

Flash worked but I´m confused...
GPU-Z and GPU tweak report my default frequencies.
Only Combustor sows max speed od 1241 mhz and voltage of 1.21 V


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarpon31*
> 
> I just checked.
> 
> All you did was move the clock table back from max boost of 1280 to 1241 so it will boost to 1241.....with my modded bios I left his clock table the way it should be and simply had the boost clock stop at 1202...
> 
> Neither way is wrong just two different ways to go about it...if I had to take a guess you used KGB....and I used Kepler bios editor.
> 
> Manny- with this bios the other guy made your card will boost to 1241 on it's own and the rest of the specs are identical to the way I set it up....this is what happens when you mod the card...each card has a "clock table" the FTW clock table ends at 1280mhz on the gtx 680 ftw...when you max the voltage by default on any 600 series card the card will try to boost all the way to the end of the clock table (in your case it would be to 1280mhz as set by evga) which a lot of times is to high...when I set your bios up I left your clock table alone and just had the bios put the brakes on the boost at 1202mhz in case your card was not stable past this....the other guy modified the entire table to end at 1241mhz so now the boost will go all the way to the end which is of course 1241mhz....let's just hope your card is stable that high and actualy it should be.


Ah ya I fixed the Errors what you Modded for him lol I mean you cant have it like that 1202 boost limit where u change the Power target & 1280mhz on the other Tab doesnt work like that!!!
I changed it to 1241mhz & he should be Stable no Matter What!!! He needs to Flash my Modded bios what I created Fixed errors & he prob get past 1250Mhz Today







I mean you got everything Correct but cant boost like that 1202 & 1280 lol.............. All you have to do Manny Flash this & +13 or 14 on w/e Benchmark you use to Overclock find stable let me know Results if you Flash


----------



## tarpon31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> lol ok & you set boost limit to 1202 & on other boost limit 1280mhz cant go like that lol & I raise the boost limit to 1241 on Both so Lets see what Results he Gets!!


Ive modded quite a few bios's for myself and other's using this way and never had an issue like I metioned in my last post neither of us did it "wrong" both way's will achieve the same goal if I had to bet money on what the issue is here as to why manny's OC won't go that high it's because of something else and not the bios.

His card should be stable to ateast 1241mhz with the bios I made or your's unless his card has a realy weak chip.

On my cards the max clock table boost is 1306mhz but they are not stable at this with the added voltage....I simply used the same method as I used on manny's bios and put the brakes on the boost at 1293mhz and they are fine...left the clock table intact without cutting any of it off.

Not trying to fight with you just pointing out neither way is "wrong"


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarpon31*
> 
> Ive modded quite a few bios's for myself and other's using this way and never had an issue like I metioned in my last post neither of us did it "wrong" both way's will achieve the same goal if I had to bet money on what the issue is here as to why manny's OC won't go that high it's because of something else and not the bios.
> 
> His card should be stable to ateast 1241mhz with the bios I made or your's unless his card has a realy weak chip.
> 
> On my cards the max clock table boost is 1306mhz but they are not stable at this with the added voltage....I simply used the same method as I used on manny's bios and put the brakes on the boost at 1293mhz and they are fine...left the clock table intact without cutting any of it off.
> 
> Not trying to fight with you just pointing out neither way is "wrong"










cool for you Mate I mean just let him flash it & let him tell us the Results find out!!! I know for Fact you cant have it 1202 & 1280Mhz on the boost limit lol

On top of that I need to Find out what was his Max overclock was Before You & I modded his Bios!!


----------



## tarpon31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Ah ya I fixed the Errors what you Modded for him lol I mean you cant have it like that 1202 boost limit where u change the Power target & 1280mhz on the other Tab doesnt work like that!!!
> I changed it to 1241mhz & he should be Stable no Matter What!!! He needs to Flash my Modded bios what I created Fixed errors & he prob get past 1250Mhz Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean you got everything Correct but cant boost like that 1202 & 1280 lol.............. All you have to do Manny Flash this & +13 or 14 on w/e Benchmark you use to Overclock find stable let me know Results if you Flash


lol...error's that you claim to have "fixed"...wow...good luck manny hope you get this sorted out PM me if you need any help


----------



## windsurfdoctor

Can you make memory run higher than default via bios modding ?


----------



## manny1222

Didn't mean to start an argument. I will try the new bios. Either way, let's not fight over stuff.


----------



## simonak

Can you please mod my Bios? The one from fist page looks it have wrong base clock and boost. Thank you.

Its from Asus 670 DC2 none top

GK104.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## manny1222

I tried out the mod by Nighthawk and they boost to 1241 and are stable through heaven. However when I add any offset to the core, the driver crashes. Though I was shooting for at least 1250, I'm contempt with where it's at.
Again lets forget all of this conversation about who needs to be banned or who doesn't know what they are doing. Let's all just move on.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manny1222*
> 
> I tried out the mod by Nighthawk and they boost to 1241 and are stable through heaven. However when I add any offset to the core, the driver crashes. Though I was shooting for at least 1250, I'm contempt with where it's at.
> Again lets forget all of this conversation about who needs to be banned or who doesn't know what they are doing. Let's all just move on.


Well that good to Hear xD can you Add any Memory?? without it Crashing?? & its w/e people are gonna Hate so its w/e All I did was said there was a Error on that Modded bios that Dude Created so I fixed it so now you're Pushing 1241 instead of 1228 w/e u had before lol so either way I get Ban I really dont care bout this site lol just here to Help Others not Complain & talk bout what Programs he uses Blah blah lol People these Days!!!


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonak*
> 
> Can you please mod my Bios? The one from fist page looks it have wrong base clock and boost. Thank you.
> 
> Its from Asus 670 DC2 none top
> 
> GK104.zip 56k .zip file


Here Modded your Bios for you & have to Ask what was your Max overclock before what was your Core Pushing?? Let me know Results everything went good









GK104.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## simonak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Here Modded your Bios for you & have to Ask what was your Max overclock before what was your Core Pushing?? Let me know Results everything went good


With modded bios I was able get stable 1280 before anything over 1260 give errors.

Thx.


----------



## manny1222

It was stable with boost at that clock for 3 runs of heaven. But I was in the middle of a race on iracing and it crashed. I thought maybe that was a fluke, but it just happened again. It was really annoying because I was doing well in those races and lost just like that. I might just go back to stock bios as this is proving to be a lot of hassle. I think it's just the cards.


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manny1222*
> 
> It was stable with boost at that clock for 3 runs of heaven. But I was in the middle of a race on iracing and it crashed. I thought maybe that was a fluke, but it just happened again. It was really annoying because I was doing well in those races and lost just like that. I might just go back to stock bios as this is proving to be a lot of hassle. I think it's just the cards.


oh ya that sucks man put -13 core and see if that is stable!! if not -13 again & you should b stable past 1228+ some where around there!!


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonak*
> 
> With modded bios I was able get stable 1280 before anything over 1260 give errors.
> 
> Thx.


oh ya nice so with the modded bios you was able to get 1280mhz Stable?? If so I can prob get you Higher overclock


----------



## windsurfdoctor

got my 680 running at 1267 / 7111
Only problem I see is that when I apply any settings from GPU tweak it somehow downclocks the card to default values...

Tried 1280 but it crashes after a few minutes, guess it needs more voltage









So i just used Kepler Bios Tweaker.
Here´s what I have done so far and I would like you experienced guys to say something if I can change...


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windsurfdoctor*
> 
> got my 680 running at 1267 / 7111
> Only problem I see is that when I apply any settings from GPU tweak it somehow downclocks the card to default values...
> 
> Tried 1280 but it crashes after a few minutes, guess it needs more voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i just used Kepler Bios Tweaker.
> Here´s what I have done so far and I would like you experienced guys to say something if I can change...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windsurfdoctor*
> 
> got my 680 running at 1267 / 7111
> Only problem I see is that when I apply any settings from GPU tweak it somehow downclocks the card to default values...
> 
> Tried 1280 but it crashes after a few minutes, guess it needs more voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i just used Kepler Bios Tweaker.
> Here´s what I have done so far and I would like you experienced guys to say something if I can change...


Sweet are you Pushing any Memory when Overclocked at 1280 when it downclocks?? & What you did on the Kepler bios Tweaker everything looks good did you get more Overclock since you put Boost limit at 1267?? pretty sure you will prob get up there 1280 if Lucky!! if it keeps downclocking which its not stable which sucks lol

Good luck


----------



## windsurfdoctor

haha Thanks man !








No, I think memory was at default when it crashed.
I will try again now. I use BF3 as a stability test... I´m fine with 1250/7000 but if I could reach 1280/6500 it would be just to know it can be done









You got any suggestions considering power settings, those 3 values: 150000/200000... etc ?


----------



## Edkiefer

I have question, why did you start with voltage maxed out in the two top sliders ?
Did you try first 1.187 in them, that should boost to 1.212 or you have it cause you are limiting boost amount, i see you have boost value just under max boost value .

Those power management are way high , I think 680 can only handle 250w . 500w is 2x of what it can do .Did you also change the right side ones, you have 350w , I think stock is max 250w


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> 2nd lowest clocking FTW I've heard of. The other one was at 1223.


really that sucks cuh mine is way lower my ftw won't go over 1176 and heaven at 1176 its squeling coils like crazzy should I rma it and if I do how long would that take cuh if I take it it out my loop equals no pc


----------



## windsurfdoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> I have question, why did you start with voltage maxed out in the two top sliders ?
> Did you try first 1.187 in them, that should boost to 1.212 or you have it cause you are limiting boost amount, i see you have boost value just under max boost value .
> 
> Those power management are way high , I think 680 can only handle 250w . 500w is 2x of what it can do .Did you also change the right side ones, you have 350w , I think stock is max 250w


I set the voltage to 1.21 because I don´t understand what is the difference between first and second slider and I saw other people set both of them to the max and I wanted to have a extra room if I can overclock further with gpu tweak in windows.
Power settings were too high, I set them way lower the moment I realised they are that high, thanks for the notice









The reason my Max Boost and Boost are so close it that no matter what boost freq. I set the card always clocks to max boost and that makes a confusion once I start overclocking with some programs like gpu-tweak.

Thank you, that is a kind of answer I like !


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Those power management are way high , I think 680 can only handle 250w . 500w is 2x of what it can do .Did you also change the right side ones, you have 350w , I think stock is max 250w


It doesn't really matter what you set in there - the card is only going to draw what it actually needs (it's a power limiter, not a power enabler) and there is a hardware limit anyway. Even if you put 1000W it's still only going to draw to what it needs or the hardware limit, whichever is lower.


----------



## iRandomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windsurfdoctor*
> 
> I set the voltage to 1.21 because I don´t understand what is the difference between first and second slider and I saw other people set both of them to the max and I wanted to have a extra room if I can overclock further with gpu tweak in windows.
> Power settings were too high, I set them way lower the moment I realised they are that high, thanks for the notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason my Max Boost and Boost are so close it that no matter what boost freq. I set the card always clocks to max boost and that makes a confusion once I start overclocking with some programs like gpu-tweak.
> 
> Thank you, that is a kind of answer I like !


The voltage should always be set to 1.1875, only if 1.1875 is unstable (which it most likely will not be), can you start playing with higher voltages. using 1.2125 only increases temperatures and wear.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRandomize*
> 
> The voltage should always be set to 1.1875, only if 1.1875 is unstable (which it most likely will not be), can you start playing with higher voltages. using 1.2125 only increases temperatures and wear.


PM'd you about something.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It doesn't really matter what you set in there - the card is only going to draw what it actually needs (it's a power limiter, not a power enabler) and there is a hardware limit anyway. Even if you put 1000W it's still only going to draw to what it needs or the hardware limit, whichever is lower.


Yes, but when you set the default 100% one so high , I think what will happen in AB is you get reports of throttling (when ever it would) be at a very low point and then you have to figure whats up .

Just saying I think it will only confuse things and not help at all .Also remember he edited both sides left and right sides in KBT .
here what creator of KBT says on power management (this is Google translated)
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-grafikkarten/264782-nvidia-kepler-bios-tweaker-v1-24-fuer-gtx-6xx-reihe-680-670-660-650-a-4.html

""Power Control

Here you can change the Power Target the map. The values ??are given in the BIOS in mW. With the buttons you can change analogous to having to manually type the values ??in 1W increments, that is 1000 mW. On the left side are the actual power target values ??that can be adjusted in the tools then, on the right are the values ??for the protection function registered. So drop Default and maximum out later. Putting the PT higher, so it can not hurt, right at the default value of the maximum left and specify the maximum for a somewhat higher value. But one has to exercise caution - the card or PCB should also be able to cope Power Target values ??- setting it too high, then this may scrap the card!

When reference design of the GTX 680 and GTX 670 is recommended not to set the maximum PT over 225W, but rather then the value for 100% of something to lift!
Especially in the smaller models like the GTX 650 or GTX 660 should not overdo it with the Power Target values. The default values ??have a meaning so already, just because the PCB is not designed for much more - should raise to 10 to 15W actually still run fine, but more, I would not recommend here.

Example: 200W => 200000mW

http://www.abload.de/img/8pguyk.png

Here are a new set 200W default value for 100% Power Target, the former as a 132% set 225W maximum PT accordingly are now only 112%.

Very good solution is that the% values ??are always the same with just!

PS values ??from 600W (600000mW) are too high as Max Power Target, why can not the LN2 BIOS of MSI GTX 680 Lightning (900W Max PT) can be read!""

It probably doesn't matter much but I would also pick clock and boost values that are in boost table .

Windsufdoctor; as other point out first set the two top sliders to 1.187v , it should boost to 1.212v under full load .


----------



## windsurfdoctor

better ?


----------



## Edkiefer

See how it works , that the important thing .
looks ok

Did you alter the right side power control ? I think stock is 225w for 100% and 250w for max .

I can't remember many editing that side so don't know results .


----------



## windsurfdoctor

Seems to be OK. Will test more with BF3. I changed only options on the left .


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windsurfdoctor*
> 
> Seems to be OK. Will test more with BF3. I changed only options on the left .


Yes, it just seems higher compared to other 680 , I assume this bios came from your card, extracted , or did you DL from a website .

either way test it out, run 3dmark , Heven , Valley with things cranked up and see if it throttles or any other issue .


----------



## windsurfdoctor

bios is extracted via GPU-z so it´s original manufacturer´s bios


----------



## kaneandtaker

Hello everyone,

I have 2x PNY GTX 680 4GB in SLI at the moment and I would really like to push the core as much as I could. Coming from 2x HD 6970s where overclocking is so straightforward, I'm really frustrated at how much restrictions these two GPUs have in terms of overclocking, overvolting and even custom fan speeds (30%~85% limit what?)

I would like to have my voltage modded to the maximum while leaving overclocks in core and memory to EVGA Precision.

Is there any BIOS mentioned in post #1 that I could use on my GPUs so that I need not edit my BIOS personally? I've never done any BIOS editing before but I'm sure if I follow instructions strictly I would have no problems.


----------



## Forceman

Download your card's BIOS with GPU-z and then attach it to a post here. Someone will mod it for you.


----------



## kaneandtaker

This is the BIOS I got from GPU-Z

Can I ask just 1 question, will I void my warranty should I mod my BIOS?

Thanks so much in advance for your help.

GK104.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## YounGMessiah

I think it does, but honestly I dont feel like reading through NVidias terms.. If you keep a copy of your original you could always flash it back, just in case.

Anyways I modified your fan speed range from 30-100 now, max power target is up to 140% and voltage is set to the highest which is 1.2125V

I left your boost the same for now, since you did not mention wanting that higher.

GK104.zip 55k .zip file


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally posted by *kaneandtaker*
> 
> Can I ask just 1 question, will I void my warranty should I mod my BIOS?


Most likely yes (if you RMAd it with the modded BIOS on it), but unless the card is completely dead you can flash the original BIOS back before you RMA it, and if the card is completely dead it probably doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## kaneandtaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> I think it does, but honestly I dont feel like reading through NVidias terms.. If you keep a copy of your original you could always flash it back, just in case.
> 
> Anyways I modified your fan speed range from 30-100 now, max power target is up to 140% and voltage is set to the highest which is 1.2125V
> I left your boost the same for now, since you did not mention wanting that higher.
> 
> GK104.zip 55k .zip file


It's 6.30am here now in my country so I gotta go to work for now. I would test this when I get back. Thanks so much








Is it safe to set power target to 140% though? I read that a GTX 680 has a maximum TDP of 225W and 140% power target has 238W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Most likely yes (if you RMAd it with the modded BIOS on it), but unless the card is completely dead you can flash the original BIOS back before you RMA it, and if the card is completely dead it probably doesn't matter anyway.


I'll keep that in mind, noted with thanks


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally posted by *kaneandtaker*
> 
> Is it safe to set power target to 140% though? I read that a GTX 680 has a maximum TDP of 225W and 140% power target has 238W


It's safe. The card is still only going to draw what it needs (up to the hardware limit) - all increasing the power limit does is keep the card from throttling for power.


----------



## drummerdimitri

I have 2 x Gigabyte windforce OC 670's in SLI but I am only getting a boost clock speed of 1150-1200 MHz. Can anyone please create a BIOS file that allows me to overclock my cards to the max? I am using gigabyte's latest F5 and F13 BIOS on my cards. Thanks!


----------



## kaneandtaker

If I followed these steps I would be fine right if I want to flash BIOS in windows?
Quote:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2133/NVFlash_5.118_for_Windows.html
> Download that and extract it into a folder, in that folder also make sure you have your modded bios, for reference I will be calling it "X.rom" you can rename it to that to keep this more simple..
> 
> Shift+ Right click in the folder and click "open command window in here" then type the following commands in order.
> 
> Nvflash --protectoff
> 
> Nvflash -4 -5 -6 X.rom
> 
> That should be all it should go as planned and reboot and you should be modded.


Instead of Nvflash -4 -5 -6 X.rom, I'll need to do the following for my SLI setup:

Quote:


> For GPU1: nvflash --index=0 -4 -5 -6 X.rom
> 
> For GPU2: nvflash --index=1 -4 -5 -6 X.rom


----------



## hamzta09

One question, how "safe" is this?
Flashing, will it brick the card? (obviously if done wrong)

Can I use the Gigabyte 680 OC bios for my card? Or does the Bios not matter in any way other than its changes?

My card cant run 1200 core now, would a bios with 1202 core change this? Or will it just crash continously?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> One question, how "safe" is this?
> Flashing, will it brick the card? (obviously if done wrong)
> 
> Can I use the Gigabyte 680 OC bios for my card? Or does the Bios not matter in any way other than its changes?
> 
> My card cant run 1200 core now, would a bios with 1202 core change this? Or will it just crash continously?


No, it won't "brick" it, bricking is when the card is done and can not be saved, there is basically nothing you can do to brick it that I can think of through NVflash. What can your card run? It depends if the 1202 is within the limit of what you should gain, if it is, you should be just fine.


----------



## hamzta09

Ok flashed card with KGB modded bios (the default kgb settings)

Boost is all over the place during Valley benchmark lol, 1050 something to 1202 and never settles









Temp is 60c.


----------



## kaneandtaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Ok flashed card with KGB modded bios (the default kgb settings)
> 
> Boost is all over the place during Valley benchmark lol, 1050 something to 1202 and never settles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temp is 60c.


Would you like to share with me on how did you flash your BIOS? I'm very afraid that I would do something wrong I wanna be sure.


----------



## YounGMessiah

The topic linked for KGB has instructions


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaneandtaker*
> 
> Would you like to share with me on how did you flash your BIOS? I'm very afraid that I would do something wrong I wanna be sure.


Just do as it says in the KGB thread.
Very simple.

Then follow this:
Quote:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2133/NVFlash_5.118_for_Windows.html
> Download that and extract it into a folder, in that folder also make sure you have your modded bios, for reference I will be calling it "X.rom" you can rename it to that to keep this more simple..
> 
> Shift+ Right click in the folder and click "open command window in here" then type the following commands in order.
> 
> Nvflash --protectoff
> 
> Nvflash -4 -5 -6 X.rom
> 
> That should be all it should go as planned and reboot and you should be modded.


Anyway to see voltage on the GPU?
I get lower fps now than I did on stock bios, 2fps lower in metro benchmark. And thats with a 100mhz increase on the core, 1097 (old) vs 1202 (new)


----------



## kaneandtaker

GPU-Z is able to see voltage on the GPU


----------



## Johan1973

Gainward 680 4gb GK104 Unlocked.zip 56k .zip file


Hello, I have been following this thread and just now decided to join the forum in order to share this bios.

I have modded the bios for the Gainward Phantom 680 4GB to run at the factory OC of the 2GB version, and then some, and unlocked it to boost to 150% power limit. I have it running on 4 of these cards so far, so I know it is working pretty well. Baseclock is 1110.5 Mhz, Boostclock is 1150 and max boost is 1280mhz. Max voltage is 1.165V, and max power limit is 150%.


----------



## tinuz97

Did anyone see this?
http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/flash_a_geforce_gtx_680_to_gtx_770.html

Flash a GeForce GTX 680 to GTX 770









Edit: i think it is just a troll?


----------



## Johan1973

Well, we already know that the GeForce 770 will be a GK104 part, with higher clock frequencies. If it will have a revision of the gpu or not, or added features remains unknown. However, flashing your bios to run higher clocks most certainly will bring a 680 to 770 speeds or beyond due to the fact that it will be using the same gpu core.

This will not make it a "true 770" though. Thats why the the ini file is used to change it. The hardware ID of your card will still be that of a 680. So it is pretty pointless. it is just an overclocking of 680 and a trick to make it look like you have a 770 installed.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Did anyone see this?
> http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/flash_a_geforce_gtx_680_to_gtx_770.html
> 
> Flash a GeForce GTX 680 to GTX 770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: i think it is just a troll?


It does nothing more than what you do now with OC values. the ini just changes name displayed .

http://www.techpowerup.com/183936/geforce-gtx-680-can-be-flashed-to-gtx-770.html


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Just do as it says in the KGB thread.
> Very simple.
> 
> Then follow this:
> Anyway to see voltage on the GPU?
> I get lower fps now than I did on stock bios, 2fps lower in metro benchmark. And thats with a 100mhz increase on the core, 1097 (old) vs 1202 (new)


It sounds like it is power throttling . using AB or Precession look to see when the clock speed is dropping .
Is the power % at 100% ? or what is power value when happens

Do you have power slider limit raised and how much did you raise power management , if you did in bios mode .


----------



## tinuz97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> It does nothing more than what you do now with OC values. the ini just changes name displayed .
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/183936/geforce-gtx-680-can-be-flashed-to-gtx-770.html


Thx, just keep using my modded bios then


----------



## kaneandtaker

Alright I've successfully flashed the modded BIOS provided by YounGMessiah (thanks again!) to both GPUs. I didn't think it was that easy to be honest. Was expecting it to be a lot more complicated.

Anyways, before the BIOS mod I could do 1215 MHz boosted clock. (1.175v I believe..)
After the BIOS mod I tried 1280 / 1267 / 1254 MHz boosted clock and all of them crashed.
Man I'm so disappointed. I haven't tried 1241 MHz boosted clock cause I have to sleep now I have a long day ahead tomorrow. But even if 1241 MHz is stable that's only a mere 26 MHz overclock with a 0.4v increase.

I'm guessing I got extremely unlucky in the GPU draw.

I'll comment tomorrow or the day after to update my stable overclock results. Thanks to everyone who helped!


----------



## Edkiefer

its not 0.4v, it is 0.040 (40mv ).

to put that into more light, say you have a 3570/3770 , stock voltage was 1.050v and you OC it to 4.5 which needed 1.250v .
You increased it by0.200v (200mv) . not that that can be direct comparison of what is a lot or little voltage as many factors come into play but should give better idea of amount being added .
So your not really adding to much voltage but that is limit for reference card .


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> It sounds like it is power throttling . using AB or Precession look to see when the clock speed is dropping .
> Is the power % at 100% ? or what is power value when happens
> 
> Do you have power slider limit raised and how much did you raise power management , if you did in bios mode .


The KGB automaticly raises the Powerlimit to 150% and voltage to 1.875 something and boost to 121 something.

I raised powertarget to 120% in afterburner, and then it stays at 1150-1202, but even then the fps is lower than with 1097 lol.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> The KGB automaticly raises the Powerlimit to 150% and voltage to 1.875 something and boost to 121 something.
> 
> I raised powertarget to 120% in afterburner, and then it stays at 1150-1202, but even then the fps is lower than with 1097 lol.


Again are you hitting power limit ceiling , what doe max power at point it drops down.
try raising power target more . After a power limit change i would recommend first running at 100% and see if any throttling and if so amount, then raise power limiter and see how it improves .

The voltage should show 1.212 about as 1.187v is set in bios but boosts will raise it a few steps .

Was this your bios modified or someone else ?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Again are you hitting power limit ceiling , what doe max power at point it drops down.
> try raising power target more . After a power limit change i would recommend first running at 100% and see if any throttling and if so amount, then raise power limiter and see how it improves .
> 
> The voltage should show 1.212 about as 1.187v is set in bios but boosts will raise it a few steps .
> 
> Was this your bios modified or someone else ?


My bios, modified via KGBs default settings.

At stock powertarget it throttles like mad yes. It goes from 1050 to 1202 and anywhere between.


----------



## kaneandtaker

Will there be increased performance when increasing the max boost table?


----------



## YounGMessiah

Could be, its a lot of figuring out what your card likes and how it stays cooled


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaneandtaker*
> 
> Will there be increased performance when increasing the max boost table?


How do you mean?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Could be, its a lot of figuring out what your card likes and how it stays cooled


My card is air cooled and runs at 60-65c during gaming most of the time.


----------



## YounGMessiah

My comment was to kaneandtaker


----------



## Johan1973

What would the effect be of changing the Def (mW) and not just the Max (mW) settings in bios?


----------



## Forceman

Your power percent would go down, but the amount of power you were actually drawing would be the same. Drawing 100W with 150W set as the default would show 66% power, but if you change the default to 200W that same 100W would then show 50% power. So no effect, really. You'd still hit the limit at the same actual power draw, unless you increase the max.


----------



## Johan1973

Hmm. Ok. Right now I have it hovering around 1179-1189 Mhz when boosting, with a maximum boost of 1280mhz. I would like to get it up to around 1202-1215mhz in boost, without it throttling. I have tweaked the bios quite a bit back and forth, to try to achieve a decent clock without it starting to throttle. Its tricky since I run two of these cards in sli, and heat tend to be a bit high on the top card.


----------



## hamzta09

Ok so why wont unigine heaven work? Doesnt start, no matter how many times I press start or which settings I have. Ive reinstalled it twice now.

Ok so magically it works now.

At 132% powertarget, the core is glued to 1202, which is good.
67-68c at 89% fanspeed. Nice and quiet.

No driver crashes or anything yet.

Wow I get some really bad scores in heaven now


Nvm, I get reasonable scores, raised mem to +250.


Found another thread where people bench their 670/680s in 4.0, a guy with 1200 core/6500 mem got 951 score so Im good I guess.


----------



## YounGMessiah

My score is close to yours

*Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0*


FPS:
*39.1*
Score:
*986*
Min FPS:
*19.4*
Max FPS:
*87.4*


*System*


Platform:
Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
CPU model:
Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz (3399MHz) x4
GPU model:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 9.18.13.2014 (4095MB) x1

*Settings*


Render:
Direct3D11
Mode:
1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen
Preset
Custom
Quality
Ultra
Tessellation:
Extreme


----------



## Edkiefer

you can't really use other scores, there so many variables possible between hardware and software , you can only get rough idea your in the ballpark .

What you need to do before OC is get baseline BM for all BM you want to run . this way you get accurate readings for your system .

You should use these to see if you peak or BM go down as you OC . Best OC is not always highest clock but highest scores .

So depending on what was done with bios you can try lower voltage by 40mv or until you see 1.175 while BM and 0 out all other sliders with clock . that should get you back to baseline, stock w/o need to reflash or anything .you could also try just going - on clock only . Until you get to what stock was .


----------



## kaneandtaker

Has anyone came across a situation where if you overclock the GPU to say 1254 MHz using EVGA Precision, the driver crashes. However if you mod the BIOS to boost at 1254 MHz, the drivers don't crash?

Or is it just me imagining things?


----------



## windsurfdoctor

I had the same problem.
But I think it´s because we are overclocking a card after bios flash so basically we are overclocking an overcloked card.
you follow ?


----------



## Edkiefer

the obvious thing is if you use AB or Precession your not getting same voltage as moded bios so 1.2v will be more stable at higher clocks .


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> the obvious thing is if you use AB or Precession your not getting same voltage as moded bios so 1.2v will be more stable at higher clocks .


We have modded bios.
So we get same voltage as modded bios.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> you can't really use other scores, there so many variables possible between hardware and software , you can only get rough idea your in the ballpark .
> 
> What you need to do before OC is get baseline BM for all BM you want to run . this way you get accurate readings for your system .
> 
> You should use these to see if you peak or BM go down as you OC . Best OC is not always highest clock but highest scores .
> 
> So depending on what was done with bios you can try lower voltage by 40mv or until you see 1.175 while BM and 0 out all other sliders with clock . that should get you back to baseline, stock w/o need to reflash or anything .you could also try just going - on clock only . Until you get to what stock was .


We both have a GTX 680, except technically his should be a tad better since I have 4GB VRAM. (I thought)

Mine surprisingly is more stable as I am able to clock higher.

We werent using the scores to be like here use my settings, it was more they were performing roughly the same; that would be showing me that these GPUs have certain limits. (that we can not push =/)


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> We both have a GTX 680, except technically his should be a tad better since I have 4GB VRAM. (I thought)
> Mine surprisingly is more stable as I am able to clock higher.
> We werent using the scores to be like here use my settings, it was more they were performing roughly the same; that would be showing me that these GPUs have certain limits. (that we can not push =/)


What does you card run at right now?
Load clocks and voltage/powertarget.

When I ran that bench and got 991 score I ran 1202 core, and 3250 mem @ 1.21750 volt or whatever it is, powertarget 132%, otherwise the core jumps about like mad.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> We have modded bios.
> So we get same voltage as modded bios.


I should of quoted , my comment was to kaneandtaker post

""Has anyone came across a situation where if you overclock the GPU to say 1254 MHz using EVGA Precision, the driver crashes. However if you mod the BIOS to boost at 1254 MHz, the drivers don't crash?"

As for your results compared to others each chip has it own life , each will clock to different max ,same with memory .

The cards do have a TDP limit so they only can go so far .


----------



## YounGMessiah

GPU, I used the KGB method to update my BIOS to, max power target 150 (which I had it set to that), adjusted in PrecisionX mem clock +206, max boost frequency changed to 1228 (no changes to GPU clock offset) and voltage at 118750.

Now im at max voltage to 1.212, but I only have it set to 1.187, and power target to 130. Oh and I run my fan at 65% now


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> GPU, I used the KGB method to update my BIOS to, max power target 150 (which I had it set to that), adjusted in PrecisionX mem clock +206, max boost frequency changed to 1228 (no changes to GPU clock offset) and voltage at 118750.
> 
> Now im at max voltage to 1.212, but I only have it set to 1.187, and power target to 130. Oh and I run my fan at 65% now


That is right, it will boost 2 steps on voltage when you go into boost clocks . 1.187 will give 1.212 results .

You notice the stock was 1.150 and resulted 1.175 in game .


----------



## YounGMessiah

Just when I always think things are good, they arent =/... I dont understand how I can pass multiple tests and go through tons of stress and I would think no issues. Been playing Metro2033 and my card keeps shutting down =/. I havent changed much nor boosted as much..

Stock its 1215 boost and next step up is 1228.5, but I cant get anything stable...

I feel like all these flashes just messed with my card more... Its not bricked as it works fine, but now its being more sensitive than before..

Could it be possible my P.O.S PSU is causing this instability?


----------



## hamzta09

I cant alt tab in some games now lol. I get a grey screen instead of the desktop. My second monitor is fine (hd3000) and can move mouse there and interact with things, and I can see the mouse on the grey screen, but no icons or anything like that lol


----------



## YounGMessiah

I returned mine to stock, to rule out some possibilities which it did (yay).

Ive been stress testing it for 45min, with the stock voltage set to 1150, max hitting 1162 and power target to 138% (as I saw some throttling and GPU-Z gave me warning).

So far its at 80 degrees right now, but no throttles.

In GPU-Z its giving me these two errors

Perfcap Reason:

VRel - Limited by reliability voltage

VOp - Limit by operating voltage

Other than thats its holding up so far


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> I returned mine to stock, to rule out some possibilities which it did (yay).
> 
> Ive been stress testing it for 45min, with the stock voltage set to 1150, max hitting 1162 and power target to 138% (as I saw some throttling and GPU-Z gave me warning).
> 
> So far its at 80 degrees right now, but no throttles.
> In GPU-Z its giving me these two errors
> Perfcap Reason:
> VRel - Limited by reliability voltage
> VOp - Limit by operating voltage
> 
> Other than thats its holding up so far


How do you get 138% on stock, and such high boost?


----------



## YounGMessiah

Dont get those numbers confused with my boost (those were my voltage values), mine is stock:

Details:

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-2686-KR

1019 MHz Base Clock

1084 MHz Boost Clock - 1084 is where it stayed at constantly

By default these cards can be adjust to 138% max power target on PrecisionX at least


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Dont get those numbers confused with my boost (those were my voltage values), mine is stock:
> 
> Details:
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-2686-KR
> 1019 MHz Base Clock
> 1084 MHz Boost Clock - 1084 is where it stayed at constantly
> 
> By default these cards can be adjust to 138% max power target on PrecisionX at least


Afterburner gives only 132%.
It changes however with your cards limit, new bios: 150%

Mine is 1006 base I guess, boosts to 1097 on stock bios with 100% powertarget.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Just when I always think things are good, they arent =/... I dont understand how I can pass multiple tests and go through tons of stress and I would think no issues. Been playing Metro2033 and my card keeps shutting down =/. I havent changed much nor boosted as much..
> 
> Stock its 1215 boost and next step up is 1228.5, but I cant get anything stable...
> 
> I feel like all these flashes just messed with my card more... Its not bricked as it works fine, but now its being more sensitive than before..
> 
> Could it be possible my P.O.S PSU is causing this instability?


Different things stress the cards differently. It wasn't unusual for cards that passed Heaven testing to fail in BF3, for example, so it's quite possible the Metro is just stressing your card in a way that Heaven or the other testing you've done doesn't I'd say memory is probably one way that Metro is more stressful. Have you tried dialing back your memory overclock?


----------



## kaneandtaker

Before BIOS mod I could get 1215 MHz stable
After BIOS mod I got only 1241 MHz stable (still needs further testing though)

That's only a mere 26MHz overclock. Is this a reasonable OC from stock voltage to 1.212v? Or my GPUs just sucked at overclocking?
Also, will I have more headroom to overclock the core if I lower my memory's overclock?


----------



## hamzta09

So if I raise my powertarget % to 150 in afterburner, the card will still only draw up to its hardware limit?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaneandtaker*
> 
> Before BIOS mod I could get 1215 MHz stable
> After BIOS mod I got only 1241 MHz stable (still needs further testing though)
> 
> That's only a mere 26MHz overclock. Is this a reasonable OC from stock voltage to 1.212v? Or my GPUs just sucked at overclocking?
> Also, will I have more headroom to overclock the core if I lower my memory's overclock?


Normally it is about 50 MHz. So a little on the low side for you, but in the ballpark.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So if I raise my powertarget % to 150 in afterburner, the card will still only draw up to its hardware limit?


Yes. And it probably won't even get that high since it only draws what it needs.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Yes. And it probably won't even get that high since it only draws what it needs.


Does mem clock affect games much in any way compared to core?


----------



## kaneandtaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Normally it is about 50 MHz. So a little on the low side for you, but in the ballpark.


Do you think if I lowered my memory OC I would have more headroom to be able to increase my core OC?


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Different things stress the cards differently. It wasn't unusual for cards that passed Heaven testing to fail in BF3, for example, so it's quite possible the Metro is just stressing your card in a way that Heaven or the other testing you've done doesn't I'd say memory is probably one way that Metro is more stressful. Have you tried dialing back your memory overclock?


Ive kept it stock everything except the max voltage and max power target to 140% (even tried 150%).

I really cant figure this out, except that it ties to my PSU being crap possibly.

All was fine stock, so I once again adjusted it with KGB with the following:

Quote:


> # EXPERIMENTAL: This Setting makes the checksum calculate to
> # the same value it originally was by manipulating an unused
> # section of the bois. This may be needed for the new style
> # UEFI vbios. Set this to 1 if you want to preserve the orig
> # checksum. Set to 0 for the previous behavior of re-calculating
> # the checksum. NOTE: if you're not having driver detection
> # problems leave this at 0.
> #
> Preserve_Original_Checksum = 0
> 
> # Fan settings
> Fan_Min = 30
> Fan_Max = 100
> 
> # Board power settings
> Max_Power_Target = 140
> 
> # Max Boost Frequency. Uncomment this if you want to change the
> # maximum frequency your card will boost to.
> # Max_Boost_Freq = 1215
> 
> # WARNING:
> # The following are valid voltages. I suggest you
> # use these values rather than coming up with your
> # own. 1212500 is the max and it is normally hard limited.
> # If you go over the max and your board is hard limited
> # you may actually get a much lower voltage than you
> # expect.
> #
> # Voltage = 1212500
> # Voltage = 1200000
> Voltage = 1187500
> # Voltage = 1175000
> # Voltage = 1162500
> # Voltage = 1150000


As you see im not messing with boost. So once again I bump it up to 140%, 1.187V and fan to 65%, thats it! And I still get crashes in Metro 2033

I havent intensively tested out with other games, could there be a slim chance that its caused by the beta driver (320.14)?


----------



## ZeVo

Try using the latest WHQL driver. For me, 320.14 and 320.00 are really buggy in BF3 and any game in general. And I would try on another PSU if you can. Odd it's doing that at stock.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Does mem clock affect games much in any way compared to core?


Depends on the game, but most of them seem to be affected pretty equally by both memory and core, at least in the testing I did.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaneandtaker*
> 
> Do you think if I lowered my memory OC I would have more headroom to be able to increase my core OC?


Normally there isn't much of a connection between the two, at least not at "normal" overclocks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Ive kept it stock everything except the max voltage and max power target to 140% (even tried 150%).
> 
> I really cant figure this out, except that it ties to my PSU being crap possibly.
> 
> All was fine stock, so I once again adjusted it with KGB with the following:
> 
> As you see im not messing with boost. So once again I bump it up to 140%, 1.187V and fan to 65%, thats it! And I still get crashes in Metro 2033
> 
> I havent intensively tested out with other games, could there be a slim chance that its caused by the beta driver (320.14)?


It's still boosting the same? Normally increasing the voltage makes the card boost higher, even without touching the boost clock.


----------



## kaneandtaker

Drivers crashes at 1241 MHz boosted clock with +600 memory offset.
Drivers don't crash at 1241 MHz boosted clock with +0 memory offset.

Now to find out max memory clock...


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It's still boosting the same? Normally increasing the voltage makes the card boost higher, even without touching the boost clock.


It boosts more than the stock 1084, it went up to like 1170 something max I believe


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> It boosts more than the stock 1084, it went up to like 1170 something max I believe


I guess my question was, is it possible that the reason it is crashing with the modded BIOS because it is boosting higher than it did at stock (to an unstable clock speed)? If you mod the BIOS and then put a negative offset in so that the boost clock is the same as stock, does it still crash? I think it may just be that the modded BIOS pushes the clock speed too high, and I was wondering if you had controlled for that possibility


----------



## kaneandtaker

Decided to stick with 1241MHz boosted core and +700 Memory offset. No artifacts no crashes
The above is my Heaven benchmark result.

But I'm not so sure whether +700 Memory offset is stable? I wonder how to further test video memory stability..


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaneandtaker*
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to stick with 1241MHz boosted core and +700 Memory offset. No artifacts no crashes
> The above is my Heaven benchmark result.
> 
> But I'm not so sure whether +700 Memory offset is stable? I wonder how to further test video memory stability..


you could try running a BM that does artifact checking , when pushing memory it will first start artifacting ,colored pixels and pushed further then it may crash, freeze .
It can be hard to see with moving action on screen when it first starts happening , but standing back , away from screen few feet can help pick it out better .

OCCT does artifact error checking and GPUTool .
those only two I can think of off top .

OCCT is more demanding of the two , don't run it to long 1/2 to hr should be plenty to show errors if there are .


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Does mem clock affect games much in any way compared to core?


It depends on the card and what res and setting you use . 660ti get good boost with memory clocks .

If you use higher than 1080 or you like to use 4x+ AA then memory OC will probably give boost . I think I read somewhere that for each core clock you need like 4x memory to get similar results . I am not to sure that is 100% correct as it depends on a lot of thing but I guess it can be close depending on settings and game .


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I cant alt tab in some games now lol. I get a grey screen instead of the desktop. My second monitor is fine (hd3000) and can move mouse there and interact with things, and I can see the mouse on the grey screen, but no icons or anything like that lol


Your probably to high on core clocks , I ran into this to as now when BM in Valley or Heven I do multiple alt-tabs to make sure its good . I never run at max clock , always back down a step or two as each app demand is different .


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaneandtaker*
> 
> Before BIOS mod I could get 1215 MHz stable
> After BIOS mod I got only 1241 MHz stable (still needs further testing though)
> 
> That's only a mere 26MHz overclock. Is this a reasonable OC from stock voltage to 1.212v? Or my GPUs just sucked at overclocking?
> Also, will I have more headroom to overclock the core if I lower my memory's overclock?


It could be your GPU core is just not great OC'er but it could also be it doesn't like the higher voltage , it might pay to run a test bios at 1.175 value instead of 1.187 . It might run better you just have to see . nothing is cut an dry .
If your pushing memory hard like 600+ or more the core might clock higher at lower memory clock . Try backing it down 100 or so depending on high high you running it . .


----------



## Balfear

Hi guys, quick question !

Does the ftw bios would work on my 670 asus top ?

Actually, i can only hit 1241 stable on heaven (witch is stock for me).

Thanks !


----------



## kaneandtaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balfear*
> 
> Hi guys, quick question !
> 
> Does the ftw bios would work on my 670 asus top ?
> 
> Actually, i can only hit 1241 stable on heaven (witch is stock for me).
> 
> Thanks !


You can dump your BIOS here using GPU-Z and one of the awesome guys here would mod it for you.


----------



## Balfear

GK104.zip 57k .zip file


Okay, here's my bios !

Thank you in advance


----------



## YounGMessiah

Im back to stock again as Metro 2033 continued to force close, now it doesnt...

I dont know what I did, but now im having AT STOCK, every now and then these errors:

*STOP 0x00000116: VIDEO_TDR_ERROR*

It results in BSOD that I dont see since my monitor doesnt come on...

I know the warning says use at your own risk, but it screwed my card up now... I never used to get BSODs related to GPU on STOCK before...


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Im back to stock again as Metro 2033 continued to force close, now it doesnt...
> 
> I dont know what I did, but now im having AT STOCK, every now and then these errors:
> 
> *STOP 0x00000116: VIDEO_TDR_ERROR*
> 
> It results in BSOD that I dont see since my monitor doesnt come on...
> 
> I know the warning says use at your own risk, but it screwed my card up now... I never used to get BSODs related to GPU on STOCK before...


Are you using the same drivers you were before? I don't think I've ever heard of a BIOS flash causing problems even after reverting to stock, so it may be something else.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Im back to stock again as Metro 2033 continued to force close, now it doesnt...
> 
> I dont know what I did, but now im having AT STOCK, every now and then these errors:
> 
> *STOP 0x00000116: VIDEO_TDR_ERROR*
> 
> It results in BSOD that I dont see since my monitor doesnt come on...
> 
> I know the warning says use at your own risk, but it screwed my card up now... I never used to get BSODs related to GPU on STOCK before...


Did you change drivers or setting in driver, control panel and game ?

try latest WHQL drivers

Seems windows had a problem resetting driver , are you running to high OC on stock bios, try lower it 1 step (13mhz).

this might help
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-system/blue-screen-bug-check-0x116-videotdrerror/728be40c-c145-4bdf-a52c-3b1869d3c397


----------



## YounGMessiah

What I did was recommended before, perform clean install with WHQL driver; which I did because previously I was using the latest BETA (to count out possibilities). How is it im more unstable with a stable driver?

I disabled my pagefile, so it can get deleted and re-enabling now with a restart. Hopefully that will clear through some issues. Other than that im up to date with everything drivers and software, lol I have an OCD actually..

Also I made sure again and perform clean install of latest WHQL driver, made sure precisionx was not altered. Hopefully I made a silly mistake and it will not occur again.


----------



## Johan1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Im back to stock again as Metro 2033 continued to force close, now it doesnt...
> 
> I dont know what I did, but now im having AT STOCK, every now and then these errors:
> 
> *STOP 0x00000116: VIDEO_TDR_ERROR*
> 
> It results in BSOD that I dont see since my monitor doesnt come on...
> 
> I know the warning says use at your own risk, but it screwed my card up now... I never used to get BSODs related to GPU on STOCK before...


I had a similar issue when I had changed the boost table so it did not match the max boost clock.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Ive never altered boost tables even when I was OCing it


----------



## hamzta09

I changed back to my stock bios, cant stand getting a grey/blue screen(not bsod) when alt tabbing or randomly when doing nothing.

How cna I confirm whether or not im on 100% stock?

Ok during heaven it all seems stock, 1097, 1.1750v boost. 97% tdp.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I changed back to my stock bios, cant stand getting a grey/blue screen(not bsod) when alt tabbing or randomly when doing nothing.
> 
> How cna I confirm whether or not im on 100% stock?
> 
> Ok during heaven it all seems stock, 1097, 1.1750v boost. 97% tdp.


Lol,, there is no partially being on stock, if flashed your original bios you are stock.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Is there any bios mods for the GTX 690? Want to pick one up but only if I can mod it.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Is there any bios mods for the GTX 690? Want to pick one up but only if I can mod it.


*GTX "600 Series" Unlocked Voltage Bios' downloads and tools.*


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> *GTX "600 Series" Unlocked Voltage Bios' downloads and tools.*


There is however no 690 listed.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> There is however no 690 listed.


Yeah noticed that


----------



## GamerIDGoesHere

Just got a stable overclock at 1267Mhz Boost (1202 Core) and 6608Mhz Memory









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/667603


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Yeah noticed that


Post your BIOS and what you would like if not most people will use KGBs default.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Will it work putting the 670FTW Bios on to my reference EVGA 670?


----------



## GamerIDGoesHere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Will it work putting the 670FTW Bios on to my reference EVGA 670?


Unlikely very well, but you could mod your own BIOS using the Kepler BIOS Tweaker which isnt listed here but I think it is a better alternative as it works really well. (Just search for Kepler BIOS Tweaker in Google)


----------



## GamerIDGoesHere

Thought I would up the ante a little and got a score of 11711, http://www.3dmark.com/fs/468962

Clocks at 1202 Core, 1268 Boost and 6708 Memory


----------



## vaze159

Does anyone know if it is safe to be running at 1.212V on boost as an everyday overclock? How much would this decrease lifespan?

I flashed the 670FTW BIOS that he said was his favorite. Without any GPU offset, I am getting 1293 boost clock. This makes me weary to try and overclock. It already is overclocked pretty darn good.


----------



## YounGMessiah

I would leave as is if you are stable, that is a great boost. I dont know the Math equations to figure out the lifespan, but its also basic Science... More voltage = More heat = More wear = Less Life Expectancy. Is it safe? Well ask yourself if it wasnt would it be listed and the max for our cards?


----------



## General123

Okay adding Q and A to the OP can you guys give me some ideas? I will be popping and in out. Playing Metro L.L.


----------



## YounGMessiah

This page has some examples of what to include on your Q&A


----------



## wafa

anyone can upload the bios of a gtx650 ti boost 2gb?


----------



## GamerIDGoesHere

Pretty sure this only works for a 680.


----------



## wafa

I need the original, can not be found anywhere


----------



## GamerIDGoesHere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wafa*
> 
> I need the original, can not be found anywhere


Have you tried looking here?
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=&model=&interface=&memType=&memSize=


----------



## wafa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerIDGoesHere*
> 
> Have you tried looking here?
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=&model=&interface=&memType=&memSize=


there are no GTX650 Ti Boost


----------



## GamerIDGoesHere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wafa*
> 
> there are no GTX650 Ti Boost


Okay well download Kepler BIOS Tweaker and put it in your NVFlash folder, then read your current BIOS and change all the values of the first 2 tabs so that they are back to stock.


----------



## wafa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerIDGoesHere*
> 
> Okay well download Kepler BIOS Tweaker and put it in your NVFlash folder, then read your current BIOS and change all the values of the first 2 tabs so that they are back to stock.


the problem is that my card (msi gtx650 ti boost 2gb oc) has corrupted the bios, I should find a bios to flash it again


----------



## Maikerus

Hi, i want to overclock my gigabyte gtx 670 WF3 4 GB a little bit harder so i decided to send my bios file to you. Now i reach +120 mhz on core and 620mhz on memory. Id like to reach about 220 mhz on core and 650- 700 on memory with unlocekd voltage and ofocure with ofcourse with adequate increased core boost. So I want the base clock in GPU- z showing about 1200 mhz
Here's the file
http://www.sendspace.pl/file/9af6cbdf23005a741b97fbc


----------



## dhenzjhen

I have a gtx 680 and flashed to FTW bios so far it's working rocks solid for like almost 2 mos now









BF3 3-4 hrs gameplay no problem
Core : 1345 +150
Mem: 1579 +155
Fan: Auto
Max temp: 63-65

3dmark 11 / vantage and 06 stable








Core: 1345 +150
mem: 1603 +200
FAN: MAX

Mucho thanks OP


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Haven't been into the computer world in about 3-4 months and was wondering if anyone found a way around the 70C thermal throttling yet. My card doesn't speed throttle at 70C but drops voltage from 1.175v to 1.162v at said temps and want to stop it from doing it.

P.S. I have a ASUS 660 TI DCU-2


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Haven't been into the computer world in about 3-4 months and was wondering if anyone found a way around the 70C thermal throttling yet. My card doesn't speed throttle at 70C but drops voltage from 1.175v to 1.162v at said temps and want to stop it from doing it.
> 
> P.S. I have a ASUS 660 TI DCU-2


Yes just set your boost limit, base clock and boost clock to the same number in Kepler bios tweaker.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

But that is to stop the speed downclocking. I'm talking about the voltage dropping. Right now my card has a power target of up to 123%


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> But that is to stop the speed downclocking. I'm talking about the voltage dropping


It stopped all of that nonsense for me..


----------



## Xboxmember1978

I thought I remember trying that months ago and it didn't work for me


----------



## YounGMessiah

Ive tested multiple times and there is no 70 celcius throttle, it just happens to be hitting somewhere it doesnt like.

If it is so with peoples cards, then mine must be special. I purposely ran mine up to 83 celcius and did not experience any throttles.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Ok I used the KGB tool and have the power limit to 150% rather then the 123% from stock and I still get the 70C voltage drop. My boost speed stays but still get voltage drop


----------



## YounGMessiah

My test was ran on stock BIOS, forgot to mention that


----------



## Xboxmember1978

How is that possible then? I thought ALL keplers thermal throttled?


----------



## Edkiefer

those that say there no temp throttling are you using 320 driver series ?

I know my card throttles down 13mhz at 70 and If you check 670/680 OC guide that is pretty old it also describes temp throttles at 70, 80c .


----------



## DeOmZ

Guys need a little tips here.

I have Gigabyte GTX 670 windforce 2Gb 3x and I cant reach 1300mhz even w/ unlock bios. I can only be stable @1287mhz. Is there anything else that I can do to reach 1300mhz?


----------



## YounGMessiah

Im on 314.22 I believe the latest WHQL.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeOmZ*
> 
> Guys need a little tips here.
> 
> I have Gigabyte GTX 670 windforce 2Gb 3x and I cant reach 1300mhz even w/ unlock bios. I can only be stable @1287mhz. Is there anything else that I can do to reach 1300mhz?


No. Sorry.
As for the throttling, my card does not throttle, simple as that. And I did what I said earlier.


----------



## Maikerus

Guys, could you describe me instruction how to use Kepler Bios Tweaker? Ive unlocked voltages and overlocked memory but i have no idea how to set Boost cloclokc, Boost limit and Max Table Clock sliders


----------



## windsurfdoctor

the funny thing is that while using 320.14 drivers my 680 can´t work with memory over 6300 mhz without artifacts so I backed down to 314.22. now it runs at 7100 with no problems at all. games I use are metro last light and bf3.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windsurfdoctor*
> 
> the funny thing is that while using 320.14 drivers my 680 can´t work with memory over 6300 mhz without artifacts so I backed down to 314.22. now it runs at 7100 with no problems at all. games I use are metro last light and bf3.


320 is known to cause artifacts no matter your clock. Esp in Bf3.


----------



## windsurfdoctor

yes, so I figured. I was afraid my card is a little ****ty, especially considering it is a DCU II OC model









now I´m glad I was wrong.
Anyway what is the best driver version to date for you ?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> No. Sorry.
> As for the throttling, my card does not throttle, simple as that. And I did what I said earlier.


Sure, my comment was meant for stock card . You set core and boost same so it does probably throttle just it throttles down to same clock speed









I think most here just raise voltage and TDP and max clock . but I guess each manufacture could alter bios to fit there needs .


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windsurfdoctor*
> 
> yes, so I figured. I was afraid my card is a little ****ty, especially considering it is a DCU II OC model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I´m glad I was wrong.
> Anyway what is the best driver version to date for you ?


314.22


----------



## DeOmZ

Is it possible to increase the voltage up to 1.3v maybe for mod bios?


----------



## YounGMessiah

You can do it already, but its not on the file, you just need to add its appropriate value.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> You can do it already, but its not on the file, you just need to add its appropriate value.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeOmZ*
> 
> Is it possible to increase the voltage up to 1.3v maybe for mod bios?


No you can't unless you do a hardware mod.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Do you guys think its safe to mod my bios when I'm getting 54C max on the core and I've got 2 extra fans blowing on the VRM's and memory chips...? I'm still on stock bios and I'm considering going for a higher voltage...

Could someone mod my bios so that it gets just 1.200V and not 1.212V? or does it have to be 1.212?


----------



## jonashendrickx

I could do it. But it takes some time. I have lots of requests already on other forums.

I was the first to unlock voltages on mobile GPUs past the ceiling or limit of 1100mv.

I have my GT650M's running at 1.2v instead of 1.025v


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Do you guys think its safe to mod my bios when I'm getting 54C max on the core and I've got 2 extra fans blowing on the VRM's and memory chips...? I'm still on stock bios and I'm considering going for a higher voltage...
> 
> Could someone mod my bios so that it gets just 1.200V and not 1.212V? or does it have to be 1.212?


Yes it is fine..you do not even need all of those extras to run it







. And you can change the voltage to whatever you like, both 1.2 and 1.212 are options in KBT.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Do you guys think its safe to mod my bios when I'm getting 54C max on the core and I've got 2 extra fans blowing on the VRM's and memory chips...? I'm still on stock bios and I'm considering going for a higher voltage...
> 
> Could someone mod my bios so that it gets just 1.200V and not 1.212V? or does it have to be 1.212?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is fine..you do not even need all of those extras to run it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And you can change the voltage to whatever you like, both 1.2 and 1.212 are options in KBT.
Click to expand...

Do you have a link to a guide or the program for me? I'd like to explore and learn attempting this myself. And you flash via USB stick with nvflash? Latest version?

Thanks!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Do you have a link to a guide or the program for me? I'd like to explore and learn attempting this myself. And you flash via USB stick with nvflash? Latest version?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


No you flash via cmd via folder using nvflash.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Do you have a link to a guide or the program for me? I'd like to explore and learn attempting this myself. And you flash via USB stick with nvflash? Latest version?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


If you read the first page it has what you need...


----------



## deception345

Hey Guys,
It's been a while since I have posted here but I have some questions regarding the unlocked BIOS. When I unlocked my BIOS I was able to push my GPU to 1311Mhz and that's all well and dandy but when I decided to flash back to stock BIOS even though it was at stock it kept saying it was running at 1306Mhz? It should be saying something a lot lower then that.

Any assistance would be nice or even someone wants to tweak my BIOS they are welcome to, Maybe it might fix the problem.

Also I reset all my drivers and MSI Afterburner settings to default and installed clean drivers before I flashed the BIOS both Unlocked and Locked.

MSI.GTX660TI.PE.BIOS.DEFAULT.zip 56k .zip file


Edit: If any of you actually use the OCN Teamspeak let me know so I can talk to you more about the problem and so on


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> It's been a while since I have posted here but I have some questions regarding the unlocked BIOS. When I unlocked my BIOS I was able to push my GPU to 1311Mhz and that's all well and dandy but when I decided to flash back to stock BIOS even though it was at stock it kept saying it was running at 1306Mhz? It should be saying something a lot lower then that.
> 
> Any assistance would be nice or even someone wants to tweak my BIOS they are welcome to, Maybe it might fix the problem.
> 
> Also I reset all my drivers and MSI Afterburner settings to default and installed clean drivers before I flashed the BIOS both Unlocked and Locked.
> 
> MSI.GTX660TI.PE.BIOS.DEFAULT.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> Edit: If any of you actually use the OCN Teamspeak let me know so I can talk to you more about the problem and so on


MSI 660ti should run about 1202 w/o any OC from AB , that is a MSI 660ti PE/OC version .

1306 is the max clock in bios table , where are you reading 1306 , in Valley ? that is displayed wrong if so ,use AB or GPU-Z sensor tab .
Edit: I compared your bios to mine in KBT and I don't see any difference , all matches up value wise .

here my stock bios

GK104.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## deception345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> It's been a while since I have posted here but I have some questions regarding the unlocked BIOS. When I unlocked my BIOS I was able to push my GPU to 1311Mhz and that's all well and dandy but when I decided to flash back to stock BIOS even though it was at stock it kept saying it was running at 1306Mhz? It should be saying something a lot lower then that.
> 
> Any assistance would be nice or even someone wants to tweak my BIOS they are welcome to, Maybe it might fix the problem.
> 
> Also I reset all my drivers and MSI Afterburner settings to default and installed clean drivers before I flashed the BIOS both Unlocked and Locked.
> 
> MSI.GTX660TI.PE.BIOS.DEFAULT.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> Edit: If any of you actually use the OCN Teamspeak let me know so I can talk to you more about the problem and so on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI 660ti should run about 1202 w/o any OC from AB , that is a MSI 660ti PE/OC version .
> 
> 1306 is the max clock in bios table , where are you reading 1306 , in Valley ? that is displayed wrong if so ,use AB or GPU-Z sensor tab .
Click to expand...

Hey Mate,
I read this result in Heaven but what I want to know is why would Heaven originally say 1215Mhz (Way before I unlocked it), and once I unlocked and relocked it still says 1306Mhz?

Also with all due respect is there any evidence to prove Heaven's counter is faulty? Also I have you on Steam 'Edkiefer', Are you able to jump on now?

Edit: I have a feeling that the current 'Unlocked BIOS' might not have been done properly. Can someone please unlock my BIOS provided for me to make sure I have the proper values?


----------



## deception345

Edkiefer, Can you come on Steam please? Or are you Busy?


----------



## Edkiefer

ok, let me start steam .


----------



## Johan1973

I just want to point out that higher voltage is not always better. Increasing voltage will make the chip run hotter, which may actually cause it to thermal throttle earlier than on a lower voltage. Its best to find the least possible voltage you need to have it run stable.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> No you can't unless you do a hardware mod.


Oh okay, sorry about spreading the mis-information!


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> This should do the trick.
> http://hotfile.com/dl/170139247/4628615/EVGA_GTX680SC_A3_VOLT_12125.zip.html


Can anyone with an EVGA 02G-P4-2680-KR 680 confirm that this will work?


----------



## hamzta09

How may I change my bios to only allow for higher/lower Fanspeed?

And have an /optional/ increase in voltage that I may control myself via afterburner, is this possible or not?


----------



## YounGMessiah

You got to use something like KGB to allow fan speeds to 100%. If thats what you mean


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 1. How may I change my bios to only allow for higher/lower Fanspeed?
> 
> 2. And have an /optional/ increase in voltage that I may control myself via afterburner, is this possible or not?


1. KGB and KBT both have this option clearly labeled.

2.No.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> 1. KGB and KBT both have this option clearly labeled.
> 
> 2. No.


2. Why?
Is there no other way to do it?
What is the point of power% then?


----------



## YounGMessiah

TDP

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermal_design_power


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Hey General123. Maybe I'm doing something wrong, if I upload my stock BIOS will you edit it the way you feel it shouldn't be undervolting and underclocking.

My stable is

+400=6800mhz memory
+150=1228 core
+123 power target
1.175v

At 70C I get voltage drop from 1.175v to 1.162v and at 80C I get another voltage drop from 1.162v to 1.150v and core drop from 1228mhz to 1215mhz

P.S. My card doesn't get that hot normally with a fan curve but to get it to 80C I turned down the fan to see the drops


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 2. Why?
> Is there no other way to do it?
> What is the point of power% then?


It is there for the extra voltage, the way kepler works is that we have no voltage control, plain and simple.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Hey General123. Maybe I'm doing something wrong, if I upload my stock BIOS will you edit it the way you feel it shouldn't be undervolting and underclocking.
> 
> My stable is
> 
> +400=6800mhz memory
> +150=1228 core
> +123 power target
> 1.175v
> 
> At 70C I get voltage drop from 1.175v to 1.162v and at 80C I get another voltage drop from 1.162v to 1.150v and core drop from 1228mhz to 1215mhz
> 
> P.S. My card doesn't get that hot normally with a fan curve but to get it to 80C I turned down the fan to see the drops


All you have to do is set the 3 clock options in KBE to the same value, problem solved.


----------



## hamzta09

I reflashed, using KGB -again- and this time I chose 175 volt so it boosts to 1.2
It boosts to 1110 - 1124mhz compared to 1202 on my previous with stock KGB settings.

Anyway, whats a quick easy way to find out instability?

OCCT wont stress my GPU (30% usage) so that doesnt work.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I reflashed, using KGB -again- and this time I chose 175 volt so it boosts to 1.2
> It boosts to 1110 - 1124mhz compared to 1202 on my previous with stock KGB settings.
> 
> Anyway, whats a quick easy way to find out instability?
> 
> OCCT wont stress my GPU (30% usage) so that doesnt work.


Play your favorite game


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Ok guys, im about to mod my bios. DOuble check me on this:

*This is on my stock bios:*

Default power target:
140800 (unchanged)

Max Power Target:
172400 (unchanged)

Voltage table 1:
1.150000

Voltage table 2:
1.150000

Is that right? Should I change my power targets?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Play your favorite game


I noticed now that even now games wont alt tab properly. If I have no window (like explorer or chrome etc) behind the game on the desktop, the screen remains black/grey with the mousepointer(which I can move). However if I do have a window in the background I can click it and magically the screen appears.. wut


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Modded my bios, booting for the first time....

Normal power target:
150000(modded)

Max Power Target:
200000(modded)

Voltage table 1:
1.15000

Voltage table 2:
1.20000

Let me know if I did the right thing..lol we'll find out


----------



## Cakewalk_S

So I used V3DT and it didn't do anything...I changed the values of my stock bios to the values above and it didn't do anything...flash went without any problems...

No voltage bump at all...


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I noticed now that even now games wont alt tab properly. If I have no window (like explorer or chrome etc) behind the game on the desktop, the screen remains black/grey with the mousepointer(which I can move). However if I do have a window in the background I can click it and magically the screen appears.. wut


You are playing in full screen, non windowed yes? That setting isnt meant to be alt-tabbed; if you want to play with the ability to alt tab without it freaking out, enable windowed mode.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

OK figured it out. I didn't realize the voltages for 1,2 had to be the same...or close to it... I set both to 1.187500 and it now boosts to 1.212v

Does anyone know the voltage table that will get me say...1.200V even? I'd like to see what kind of OC I get with this then see if decreasing the voltage a little will keep my OC...

Should I try 1.17500V for both voltage tables for 1.200V boost?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> You are playing in full screen, non windowed yes? That setting isnt meant to be alt-tabbed; if you want to play with the ability to alt tab without it freaking out, enable windowed mode.


What am I hearing, sorry but... haha "isnt meant to be alt tabbed" Uhm, we've been able to alt tab out of fullscreen games since Windows 95 and has never been a problem nor "unintended"
And why play in Windowed mode? Mouse responsiveness is much lower, input lag raised and performance slower and mouse has a tendency to click outside the window.

@Cakewalk, you have a 580, why are you in a kepler thread?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

58C Core max
Core: 1280MHz so far
Memory: +700 1852MHz stable
1.212V

Not bad! So far and increase of 26MHz, will try for more tomorrow!


----------



## YounGMessiah

Windowed mode was intended so you could alt tab easily with less lag.. compared to full screen which is what you experienced

I might be wrong, but I think that was the reason


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Windowed mode was intended so you could alt tab easily with less lag.. compared to full screen which is what you experienced
> 
> I might be wrong, but I think that was the reason


Uhm no.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Well if your laughing at me and cant understand the point, then why are asking utterly dumb questions on the past pages that are answered already??

And your problem has nothing to do with the GPU

So uhm use your research skills since your opting out peoples ideas

And just because you can do something doesnt mean it was intended..


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Well if your laughing at me and cant understand the point, then why are asking utterly dumb questions on the past pages that are answered already??
> And your problem has nothing to do with the GPU
> 
> So uhm use your research skills since your opting out peoples ideas
> 
> And just because you can do something doesnt mean it was intended..


Uh, another guy said before that he too had issues alt tabbing post-Flashing.

Im laughing at your statement, nothing else, that it isnt intended.
If you were never intended to be able to Alt Tab out of fullscreen games, then how come it has been a rather Common thing to do for pretty much every single gamer out there?


----------



## YounGMessiah

Because its a Windows operating system command......


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> [email protected], you have a 580, why are you in a kepler thread?


...........Because he has a 670 in his hands and he did not update his specs yet? Or he's just testing a 670......








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Because its a Windows operating system command......


.............True......


----------



## Cakewalk_S

It took me awhile but I figured out how to change my rig.... I had it updated but I didn't have the right one viewing...whops

I guess for me after the mod, realizing the fact of how this reduces the dependability of my gfx card, im unsure about right now. I've heard alot of people talk in the thread about how they've had this bios mod for a long time 8+months without any issues. I'm hoping i can get at least a year out of my card after the mod... The question is, how plausible would it be that 1 day I turn on my rig and boom artifacts all over the place? The issue definitely won't be heat I don't think, I've got my card modded with a CWC and 2 70mm fans blowing on the PCB. I might have to re-evalulate this because I'm moving to georgia next year so that might bring some unexpected consequences on my PC... I dunno guys, just my thoughts. I'm sure some people have some good insights on this.

It appears that my card isn't stable in heaven4.0 past 1280MHz, ran some more tests this morning. so that's only a 26MHz gain... I almost feel its not worth it... However, it sure was fun and nerve racking doing the flashes and changing the bios.

Does anyone know the voltage table I should have for a 1.1875V boost?


----------



## windsurfdoctor

my 680 is stable at 1260 core and 6800 memory. BF3 runs fine with 7100 memory but metro LL shows artifacts above 6800.
using latest 320.18 WHQL drivers.


----------



## Scouty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> So I used V3DT and it didn't do anything...I changed the values of my stock bios to the values above and it didn't do anything...flash went without any problems...
> 
> No voltage bump at all...


like u alread y said.. u must change those 2 voltages... to the same.. like 1.8v and 1.8... so the default vddc will increase

I keep mine as default since my card cant handle 1320 mhz... so I thjink no need for 1.21v... alot of voltage for nothing (imho)









ps: running day OC at stock vddc ( 1202/7200 )


----------



## Cakewalk_S

After thinking it over, I don't think its worth the risk of increased ware and heat. I'm going to keep the stock voltage but I'll increase my power target for the heck of it...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I reflashed, using KGB -again- and this time I chose 175 volt so it boosts to 1.2
> It boosts to 1110 - 1124mhz compared to 1202 on my previous with stock KGB settings.
> 
> Anyway, whats a quick easy way to find out instability?
> 
> OCCT wont stress my GPU (30% usage) so that doesnt work.


I ran into this with OCCT , haven't used it in long time an never with Kepler . what I found was since I like running it in window mode of 1024x768 the clocks and usage were way down (usage was like 25% or something) with defaults .
I first raised the fps limiter to 150-200 and then raised the shader level up one that got me max clocks but still fairly low usage (around 55%) but it worked . didn't mess with mem size in MB not sure if that would help .


----------



## Rockya

Issues.. I have 149 power target and activated 1.212 in precision X. GPU offset +17 and +1 on memory. If I go above it crashes in Unigine Valley. Precision x shows 705 mhz on GPU during full load and Unigine valley shows 1216







Any idea what is happening ? I have a fullcover WC-block on my Palit 680 4gb


----------



## deception345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockya*
> 
> Issues.. I have 149 power target and activated 1.212 in precision X. GPU offset +17 and +1 on memory. If I go above it crashes in Unigine Valley. Precision x shows 705 mhz on GPU during full load and Unigine valley shows 1216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea what is happening ? I have a fullcover WC-block on my Palit 680 4gb


I had this same problem and my good man 'Edkiefer' explained it to me in great detail. Long story short you shouldn't have a power target (TDP) higher then 129% as the card can only pull that much power from the connectors. Also the reason why it's down clocking is because either, your card is getting to hot (above 80 degrees) or you are going over the TDP limit.

For example, even though my TDP max is set to 129%, once it starts hitting over 103% power usage, it starts to drop from 1306Mhz > 1256Mhz


----------



## Rockya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> I had this same problem and my good man 'Edkiefer' explained it to me in great detail. Long story short you shouldn't have a power target (TDP) higher then 129% as the card can only pull that much power from the connectors. Also the reason why it's down clocking is because either, your card is getting to hot (above 80 degrees) or you are going over the TDP limit.
> 
> For example, even though my TDP max is set to 129%, once it starts hitting over 103% power usage, it starts to drop from 1306Mhz > 1256Mhz


Dont think its downclocking since when it was stock bios it never went over 35 degrees and it doesnt now either.

And GPU-Z tells me the clock is 1023 and 1076 boost


----------



## deception345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockya*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> I had this same problem and my good man 'Edkiefer' explained it to me in great detail. Long story short you shouldn't have a power target (TDP) higher then 129% as the card can only pull that much power from the connectors. Also the reason why it's down clocking is because either, your card is getting to hot (above 80 degrees) or you are going over the TDP limit.
> 
> For example, even though my TDP max is set to 129%, once it starts hitting over 103% power usage, it starts to drop from 1306Mhz > 1256Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> Dont think its downclocking since when it was stock bios it never went over 35 degrees and it doesnt now either.
> 
> And GPU-Z tells me the clock is 1023 and 1076 boost
Click to expand...

I don't know then xD


----------



## Scouty

note: nvidia inspector show the max Boost clock


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockya*
> 
> Issues.. I have 149 power target and activated 1.212 in precision X. GPU offset +17 and +1 on memory. If I go above it crashes in Unigine Valley. Precision x shows 705 mhz on GPU during full load and Unigine valley shows 1216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea what is happening ? I have a fullcover WC-block on my Palit 680 4gb


First, does Precession voltage actual work ?

Does GPU-Z show 1.2 volts while running Heven ?

From your description your on stock bios I am assuming .

OC one thing at a time so we know where issue is at (though 1+ clock on mem would be really odd if that was cause) .

I would first run stock and note on graph max power , max clock of core an memory along with voltage . you can leave power slider on full .
this way you get baseline and see how much more you can push it . hopefully power is not to high stock .

then raise core and note power and max core along with temps too . you generally want to stay below 70c but if your driver is resetting it sounds like to much core clock for voltage card is getting .


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> I had this same problem and my good man 'Edkiefer' explained it to me in great detail. Long story short you shouldn't have a power target (TDP) higher then 129% as the card can only pull that much power from the connectors. Also the reason why it's down clocking is because either, your card is getting to hot (above 80 degrees) or you are going over the TDP limit.
> 
> For example, even though my TDP max is set to 129%, once it starts hitting over 103% power usage, it starts to drop from 1306Mhz > 1256Mhz


You can't use actual power % because all cards can be different , he has 680 and both you an me have MSI 660ti PE , what I said is mainly only applies to them . but yes in general the card will only pull what it can from slot plus PCI-E power pins . Just use wattage amount , 660ti/670 is limited to 225w (PCIE slot-75w, 2x PCIE 6 pin = 150w , total 225w)

So in bios you could put 300w but it not going to get that unless card supports more than 2x 6pins ,like 780/titan .


----------



## Rockya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> First, does Precession voltage actual work ?
> 
> Does GPU-Z show 1.2 volts while running Heven ?
> 
> From your description your on stock bios I am assuming .
> 
> OC one thing at a time so we know where issue is at (though 1+ clock on mem would be really odd if that was cause) .
> 
> I would first run stock and note on graph max power , max clock of core an memory along with voltage . you can leave power slider on full .
> this way you get baseline and see how much more you can push it . hopefully power is not to high stock .
> 
> then raise core and note power and max core along with temps too . you generally want to stay below 70c but if your driver is resetting it sounds like to much core clock for voltage card is getting .


Installed new beta drivers for the card and new precision X. Noticed as I was getting back on track that I didnt have to force the extra voltage in precision X as it came with the powertarget. And now it shows 1226 in Valley and 1228 in precision X under load using 1.212 :] And as OP suggested installed geforce inspector and it shows the same as precision X aswell. So the problem disappeared somewhere but I noticed as soon I tried to benchmark with higher core and driver failed it wouldnt even start Valley again even at default clock. So might be something fishy about the driver when it starts up again. Still this card was a bad overclocker even from start when it was on air and stock voltage +105 core and +150 mem. Im glad this tweak pushed it a little further. But since the card is being fed by a 8 + 6 pin is it possible to raise it even a little higher ? :]


----------



## xenomorph113

just modded my bios, holy jeez, a +30 in MSI boosts this sucker to 1332mhz









gonna run some benches and what not


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockya*
> 
> Installed new beta drivers for the card and new precision X. Noticed as I was getting back on track that I didnt have to force the extra voltage in precision X as it came with the powertarget. And now it shows 1226 in Valley and 1228 in precision X under load using 1.212 :] And as OP suggested installed geforce inspector and it shows the same as precision X aswell. So the problem disappeared somewhere but I noticed as soon I tried to benchmark with higher core and driver failed it wouldnt even start Valley again even at default clock. So might be something fishy about the driver when it starts up again. Still this card was a bad overclocker even from start when it was on air and stock voltage +105 core and +150 mem. Im glad this tweak pushed it a little further. But since the card is being fed by a 8 + 6 pin is it possible to raise it even a little higher ? :]


I don't think power target will help as your crashing , if you were hitting power limit it would throttle down .

how high does power slider go ?

6+8pin would be max of 250w . I don't know what 100% value is on your card , I think there around 170-175w for 680 .

That is good they are letting voltage control back ,so your getting solid 1.212 across in graph at load ?

Edit: 6+8 = 300w and the 75w from slot only applies to PCIE version 1.0 , we are at ver 3.0 with Z77 which can handle 300w , but card manufacture probably limit that .


----------



## Rockya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> I don't think power target will help as your crashing , if you were hitting power limit it would throttle down .
> 
> how high does power slider go ?
> 
> 6+8pin would be max of 250w . I don't know what 100% value is on your card , I think there around 170-175w for 680 .
> 
> That is good they are letting voltage control back ,so your getting solid 1.212 across in graph at load ?


Slider goes to 1.212 and PT 149%.
Idling in 0.986 and is going 1.212 solid throu benches.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockya*
> 
> Slider goes to 1.212 and PT 149%.
> Idling in 0.986 and is going 1.212 solid throu benches.


Ok, that is good then doesn't sound like any throttling going on just what limitation the GPU has, clock wise .


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I'm happy!


Only 1267MHz stable but I'm definitely fine with the increase in voltage to 1.1875V, I figure if the GTX780 can have 1.1875V then I can too.

I had a BSOD the first flash because I set my max power target to 310000 and default at 210000 which I dunno what happened but it wasn't good. It even cleared out my MB bios... so I had to reoverclock everything. Reflashed to get the 1.1875v with a slight increase in power target. I'm 99% positive this ASUS GTX670 has a faulty power target reading because it shows 22% max power target...lol even on 99% load.


----------



## windsurfdoctor

Guys it seems my card gives me two options: 1. 1210 / 7000 and 2. 1260/ 6300. So which one would be better ?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windsurfdoctor*
> 
> Guys it seems my card gives me two options: 1. 1210 / 7000 and 2. 1260/ 6300. So which one would be better ?


Since you have 680 with 256 memory bus I would go for slight core clock unless your running 1440p .
Can you do something like 1241/6500 , middle of road .

I think it be best to run both an see how it goes in most of your demanding games .


----------



## windsurfdoctor

Thanks! I'm running 1080p. I finish 2 runs of heaven 4 with memory at 7200 and 3rd shows artifacts :/ I will try to find compromise...

No, can´t get it stable at 1240 / 6500.
Here´s my BIOS, take a look if you have time

x.zip 56k .zip file
, maybe I´m doing something wrong...


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windsurfdoctor*
> 
> Thanks! I'm running 1080p. I finish 2 runs of heaven 4 with memory at 7200 and 3rd shows artifacts :/ I will try to find compromise...
> 
> No, can´t get it stable at 1240 / 6500.
> Here´s my BIOS, take a look if you have time
> 
> x.zip 56k .zip file
> , maybe I´m doing something wrong...


Ok, I take look

Few questions , did you try 1.187v on top two sliders first ?
You edited all 6 power fields ?
Are you getting correct power % readings ?

Last what clocks were you able to get on stock bios . how much did it improve ?


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> All you have to do is set the 3 clock options in KBE to the same value, problem solved.


That won't solve the voltage drop though, right?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> That won't solve the voltage drop though, right?


It solved everything..


----------



## Edkiefer

Hi General123 , when does your card hit max power % throttle ?


----------



## General123

It doesn't ever, the most I get is 122%-125%


----------



## Edkiefer

I should of rephrased it better . What I meant was before you made core ,boost and max same clock but adjusted power % to 150% , did you get a power % limit and if so what happens when you hit it with all clocks the same .

Does it just reset if clock is to high if it hits throttle limit or was wondering if it would blue screen as it doesn't throttle clock now but your still limited at some point with power .


----------



## General123

I have never been throttled by power, the card just does not use very much power.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> All you have to do is set the 3 clock options in KBE to the same value, problem solved.


Where are you seeing in the KGB Bios edit settings to set 3 speed tables the same? I only see 1 setting

or are you talking about KBE v1.1, but I still only see 2 settings

GPU Default Frequency
GPU Boost Frequency


----------



## windsurfdoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Ok, I take look
> 
> Few questions , did you try 1.187v on top two sliders first ?
> You edited all 6 power fields ?
> Are you getting correct power % readings ?
> 
> Last what clocks were you able to get on stock bios . how much did it improve ?


Hi, thanks !
Yes, I tried with 1.187 but running throug various combinations I can´t remember any results








I edited only left 3 power fields.
I just reflashed with stock BIOS and the best stable I can get is 1200/7000 (Heaven 4.0 reads 1330 Mhz but that must be a mistake.... I wish it isn´t though







)

And what is the difference between "Max table clock" and "Boost limit" ? I always set them to the same value...


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windsurfdoctor*
> 
> Hi, thanks !
> Yes, I tried with 1.187 but running throug various combinations I can´t remember any results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I edited only left 3 power fields.
> I just reflashed with stock BIOS and the best stable I can get is 1200/7000 (Heaven 4.0 reads 1330 Mhz but that must be a mistake.... I wish it isn´t though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> And what is the difference between "Max table clock" and "Boost limit" ? I always set them to the same value...


Ok, so voltage is not really helping much with memory set to 7000 , you need to drop it back to 6300 to get higher core clocks .

I asked about power cause it seems real high ,you have 195 as 100% and 285w for max . Does it go to 70-90% when running BM ?
I guess it ok just seems extreme high , normally 250w or so is plenty .
what were the stock values of 100% and max power on left side ?

I am no expert on this but boost limit is max the card will clock to under boost w/o 3rd party app . the max table clock is just that, it sets all the clock steps that are available . Most all the bios i have seen run limit boost =max table boost and i would go with that . It might be fine to run limit lower than table but then you are losing some clock table steps , so think they should be same or not to far off .

Is this a standard 680 with 2gb of mem or its a 4gb one ?


----------



## windsurfdoctor

this is default bios screenshot: 

I got it running at 1228/6666 with modified bios


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Where are you seeing in the KGB Bios edit settings to set 3 speed tables the same? I only see 1 setting
> 
> or are you talking about KBE v1.1, but I still only see 2 settings
> 
> GPU Default Frequency
> GPU Boost Frequency


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windsurfdoctor*
> 
> this is default bios screenshot:
> 
> I got it running at 1228/6666 with modified bios


Ok , So you DL bios from somewhere else .
Hold on that says ASUS and your sig is Gainward .

Either way if that was default, I would not even mess with power levels , your not hitting power % limit and throttling . I would of just set clock speeds and voltage .


----------



## drserk

i have got a gtx 690 for 3 weeks. but i cant achieve to unlock voltage.isnt there anyway to unclock gtx690 voltage still?


----------



## Edkiefer

I could be wrong but i don't think 690 is supported by most editors .


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drserk*
> 
> i have got a gtx 690 for 3 weeks. but i cant achieve to unlock voltage.isnt there anyway to unclock gtx690 voltage still?


Not through any sorts of software or BIOS editing, no.


----------



## windsurfdoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Ok , So you DL bios from somewhere else .
> Hold on that says ASUS and your sig is Gainward .
> 
> Either way if that was default, I would not even mess with power levels , your not hitting power % limit and throttling . I would of just set clock speeds and voltage .


sorry, That was my old one.... now I run Asus GTX680 DCU II OC


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*


Oh..I didn't know you were talking about that program. That must be a new program since the last time I was really messing with my card, about 4-5 months ago. I did what you said and now my card stays at 1228mhz without any drops! however I also needed to change the voltage with the tweaker too, just changing the speed values didn't work

P.S.Do you know what the 3 "Power Control" on the right does?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windsurfdoctor*
> 
> Hi, thanks !
> Yes, I tried with 1.187 but running throug various combinations I can´t remember any results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I edited only left 3 power fields.
> I just reflashed with stock BIOS and the best stable I can get is 1200/7000 (Heaven 4.0 reads 1330 Mhz but that must be a mistake.... I wish it isn´t though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> And what is the difference between "Max table clock" and "Boost limit" ? I always set them to the same value...


Heaven has serious issues reading clocks. Mem = 3006 no matter what I choose, and doesnt even show core lol.


----------



## windsurfdoctor

seems like my oc potential has gone worse... maybe these last whql drivers are making it that way...


----------



## Edkiefer

if your running 320.xx then could be there many reports of artifacts in certain games , BF3 is one i remember .

I am staying on 314.07 till some better versions come .


----------



## windsurfdoctor

320 beta was bad but I thought that whql would be better... damn, back to good old 314 I guess


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windsurfdoctor*
> 
> 320 beta was bad but I thought that whql would be better... damn, back to good old 314 I guess


IMO they rushed 320.18 for 780 launch , hopeful 325 will be better .


----------



## twitchyzero

so playing Crysis 3 for the first time with sig rig and 3570K at 4.2GHz I saw GPU throttling for the first time

I saw power levels peak at a whopping 155% and temps went up to 85 degrees. My GPU#1 will start throttling between 1080 to 1293 while GPU#2 doesn't throttle.

I haven't kept up with this thread in a while...are there any modded BIOS for 670FTW that's clocked 1293MHz that allows 100% fan speed? I dont know how comfortable I am with creating my own GPU BIOS.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> so playing Crysis 3 for the first time with sig rig and 3570K at 4.2GHz I saw GPU throttling for the first time
> 
> I saw power levels peak at a whopping 155% and temps went up to 85 degrees. My GPU#1 will start throttling between 1080 to 1293 while GPU#2 doesn't throttle.
> 
> I haven't kept up with this thread in a while...are there any modded BIOS for 670FTW that's clocked 1293MHz that allows 100% fan speed? I dont know how comfortable I am with creating my own GPU BIOS.


 Yep.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## SeekerZA

Just got me a MSI GTX680 Reference with stock cooler.

Link to specific card: http://www.msi.com/product/vga/N680GTX-PM2D2GD5.html

Its in SLI and i just want to get most from the card on stock cooler. I am using AB 2.3.1

Here is my setting for this GPU



My other card is Lightning 680. But i'm just concentrating on getting most out of the reference GTX680.

Should i re apply better paste?

Can someone please post a BIOS for this card which will allow for Higher OC.

Thanks for Help


----------



## jmcosta

hey guys is it possible to unlock this bios

GK104.zip 56k .zip file
 (asus660ti) i just need higher power limit and max voltage if possible
I tried modding it myself but its a bit confusing

thanks


----------



## Xboxmember1978

I unlocked the voltage for you, the slider in either Precision X or other programs should go all the way up to 1.212v if you like and the power limit will go up to 150% now.

GK104.zip 57k .zip file


If you want anything else just let me know


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Just got me a MSI GTX680 Reference with stock cooler.
> 
> Link to specific card: http://www.msi.com/product/vga/N680GTX-PM2D2GD5.html
> 
> Its in SLI and i just want to get most from the card on stock cooler. I am using AB 2.3.1
> 
> Here is my setting for this GPU
> 
> 
> 
> My other card is Lightning 680. But i'm just concentrating on getting most out of the reference GTX680.
> 
> Should i re apply better paste?
> 
> Can someone please post a BIOS for this card which will allow for Higher OC.
> 
> Thanks for Help


Best thing would be for you to post your bios from the 680 and then say what you want .
I am guessing you want it unlocked voltage wise (That core voltage slider in 2.3.1 is not doing anything ) and maybe raise power target a bit .

Make a profile for fan in AB to keep it cool .

PS: you use GPU-Z to export bios , there small icon to the right of the bios version .

Then someone can edit it for you .


----------



## jmcosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> I unlocked the voltage for you, the slider in either Precision X or other programs should go all the way up to 1.212v if you like and the power limit will go up to 150% now.
> 
> GK104.zip 57k .zip file
> 
> 
> If you want anything else just let me know


it worked. no throttling and my max stable clock is around 1346~1359mhz

thank you


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Damn, that's a nice overclock! Sure it's stable at that speed? Give us the goodies...temps, fan speed, voltage??


----------



## EarlZ

Can anyone modify my bios for me? Id like it not to throttle when going past 70c, 1.20v (only not 1.212) 1215 Core clocks no changes on my mem and just 132% power target ( Im not sure if a reference designed GTX680 supports more than that ) and with fan speeds from 40% ~ 100%

Thanks!

Forsa GTX680 STOCK.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## Xboxmember1978

So you want the voltage unlocked, and 1215mhz clock speed, power to 132% and fan from 40%-100% correct? Done

Forsa GTX680 STOCK.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> So you want the voltage unlocked, and 1215mhz clock speed, power to 132% and fan from 40%-100% correct? Done
> 
> Forsa GTX680 STOCK.zip 56k .zip file


Voltage limit to 1.200 instead of 1.212 and not to throttle but I suppsed the added 0.012 wont affect lifespan too much , btw how much power limit can a reference 680 be at?

BTW what does the -4 -5 -6 do on the nvflash switches for SLI ?


----------



## SeekerZA

Ok i went to this webiste linked on page1:

http://www.v3dt.com/nvidia/600/settings.php

Exported my BIOS with GPUz and this is what shows on my screen.



What settings should i change for better OC?

And what does each option do?

Thanks for helping me out


----------



## MenacingTuba

Unsuccessfully flashed my galaxy gtx 670 4gb, got it working using an evga 670 4gb bios.

Getting max 1267mhz/3000mhz/1.200 volts without overclocking.


----------



## ShnikeJSB

I have a Galaxy GTX 680 GC 4GB, and here is what I get for the stock BIOS:



I have NO CLUE what to change things to, LOL! Using EVGA Precision-X before, I was only able to OC the core +13 MHz and Memory ~250 MHz before issues crept up... Such a crappy overclocker, I know!!! And temps don't even climb above ~62C after marathon gaming sessions (with custom fan curves)! I don't get it...

Stock

Core Clock: 1110 MHz

Boost Clock: 1176 MHz

Memory: 6008 MHz

Any idea of what I should change those settings to? And also, agfter the BIOS flash, can you still manipulate through Precision-X?

Thanks,

JB


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShnikeJSB*
> 
> I have a Galaxy GTX 680 GC 4GB, and here is what I get for the stock BIOS:
> 
> 
> 
> I have NO CLUE what to change things to, LOL! Using EVGA Precision-X before, I was only able to OC the core +13 MHz and Memory ~250 MHz before issues crept up... Such a crappy overclocker, I know!!! And temps don't even climb above ~62C after marathon gaming sessions (with custom fan curves)! I don't get it...
> 
> Stock
> 
> Core Clock: 1110 MHz
> 
> Boost Clock: 1176 MHz
> 
> Memory: 6008 MHz
> 
> Any idea of what I should change those settings to? And also, agfter the BIOS flash, can you still manipulate through Precision-X?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> JB


Change your voltage 1,2 both to 1.175v and you will boost to 1.212v. The other values just leave them be.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## calibrah

Running a MSI 670PE. Under stock settings it boosted to 1215mhz with stock 1.175 voltage. Under these settings i would get a dx error "device hung" on bf3 after 10 minutes unless i underclocked it by 25mhz at 1189mhz. After flashing the bios to 1.212v. I am able to run 1215, 1228, and even 1241 easily without the dx error message. I am thinking my card needed more voltage from the beginning because of its abnormaly high stock boost clock of 1215. Anything above 1267mhz crashes my game instantly. I got some improvement. On MSI afterburner, the maximum power limit i can set it to is 112%, any way to change it higher? with stock bios the max was 114% but i read about people using 125% or 140% power limit. I'd love to hit closer to 1300mhz but I don't think it's possible with my card. Its a solid performer regardless.


----------



## ShnikeJSB

OK, after a lot of reading, tinkering, and trial and error with Kepler BIOS Tweaker, I am able to do a 1248/7010 overclock now (from only being able to do 1189/6508 before the BIOS/voltage mods, 1176/6008 is stock). I haven't even tried upping the RAM any further, but the GPU needed several bumps down starting from 1306 to be stable. I'm pretty happy at this, though -- the ~10% gain in FPS is just enough to smooth things out for me with SweetFX running. Still not enough for Neverwinter Online Beta maxed out + SweetFX @ 2560x1440, though..







I've always been a "ragged edge of playability/all about the IQ" guy, so every bit helps!

Seems like a pretty decent OC for a 4GB model on the RAM, no?


----------



## funsoul

Just a quick but hearty THANK YOU to Xboxmember1978 for all the help and bios mods.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Your all welcome! Just here to help like the rest of us, it's pretty exciting to modify stuff and get "free" power


----------



## twitchyzero

Precision X gurus please chime in

right now I have 2 profile...one I want to be absolutely stock default and the other overvolted/overclocked

Is it possible to have power target and voltage indepedent of 2 different profiles?

ie. profile 1 @ 100% POWER and 1.715V and profile 2 @ 145% POWER and 1.2V

it seems if I have the power target & voltage of one profile and save it...it also applies to the other profile.

right now I'm on Precsion X 4.2 and modded bios

and also, any reason why I see power peaking at over 150% in crysis 3 when my sliders in precision X maxes out at 145%?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> Precision X gurus please chime in
> 
> right now I have 2 profile...one I want to be absolutely stock default and the other overvolted/overclocked
> 
> Is it possible to have power target and voltage indepedent of 2 different profiles?
> 
> ie. profile 1 @ 100% POWER and 1.715V and profile 2 @ 145% POWER and 1.2V
> 
> it seems if I have the power target & voltage of one profile and save it...it also applies to the other profile.
> 
> right now I'm on Precsion X 4.2 and modded bios
> 
> and also, any reason why I see power peaking at over 150% in crysis 3 when my sliders in precision X maxes out at 145%?


I don't know with Precession but AB can do it . I have a 2d profile that is bone stock and a 3d profile with higher voltage, power ,clocks the only thing shared is fan profile .

With power % it could be software issue or your at the edge of stability . sometimes you can see a max value in 300's in some posted pictures . I have got it few times(higher than power target . its software glitch , also if fps get real low things might not get read right .


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calibrah*
> 
> Running a MSI 670PE. Under stock settings it boosted to 1215mhz with stock 1.175 voltage. Under these settings i would get a dx error "device hung" on bf3 after 10 minutes unless i underclocked it by 25mhz at 1189mhz. After flashing the bios to 1.212v. I am able to run 1215, 1228, and even 1241 easily without the dx error message. I am thinking my card needed more voltage from the beginning because of its abnormaly high stock boost clock of 1215. Anything above 1267mhz crashes my game instantly. I got some improvement. On MSI afterburner, the maximum power limit i can set it to is 112%, any way to change it higher? with stock bios the max was 114% but i read about people using 125% or 140% power limit. I'd love to hit closer to 1300mhz but I don't think it's possible with my card. Its a solid performer regardless.


IMO with MSI PE models it not worth it to mode it as you get full control of core, memory etc with AB (use 2.2.3) . do fan profile also in AB .

If you are hitting power limit you could try and raise the max power target value up to the right side max . I think its 250w but not sure w/o seeing bios .

I have read many reports of PE not getting full power % available .

In my cause I don't hit limit unless I run furmark . I throttle at around 90% with 100% slider and with 114 it throttles to 102% approx , what I think happens is the chipset of the card by Nvidia is fixed for 100 default . Now the card makers tweak the default higher but that just make it high limit lower .


----------



## twitchyzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> I don't know with Precession but AB can do it . I have a 2d profile that is bone stock and a 3d profile with higher voltage, power ,clocks the only thing shared is fan profile .
> 
> With power % it could be software issue or your at the edge of stability . sometimes you can see a max value in 300's in some posted pictures . I have got it few times(higher than power target . its software glitch , also if fps get real low things might not get read right .


I see...so when you're on bone stock profile voltage doesn't exeed 1.175 even if your bios is modded to 1.212?

No I'm convinced it really is pulling up to 156% power...the temps are also higher than when it pulls 137%


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> I see...so when you're on bone stock profile voltage doesn't exeed 1.175 even if your bios is modded to 1.212?
> 
> No I'm convinced it really is pulling up to 156% power...the temps are also higher than when it pulls 137%


Oh, no it will only add on top of what bios lets voltage go to , the slider is a + only offset .
At least it is on MSI PE , I don't think you can set - value on voltage .

I run with stock bios as I never hit power limit in any games I run , as for voltage i can go up to 1.3 or so but I only run 20mv+ at 1241 , I could go few steps above like to 1267to 1280 but set it lower as safety buffer so no mater driver or game it works fine .


----------



## MarvinDessica

So I'm willing to try an unlocked bios. I really don't want to sell my card especially since I know deep down resell value is null because of MSI's mess ups.

So if anyone has an unlocked bios that can help me push my card beyond the stupid limit of 1.175 would be much appreciated.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1395782/msi-670-2gb-pe#post_20074165


----------



## EarlZ

Is it possible to make a bios that does not throttle even at 80c?


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Yes it can be made to not throttle at all


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> So I'm willing to try an unlocked bios. I really don't want to sell my card especially since I know deep down resell value is null because of MSI's mess ups.
> 
> So if anyone has an unlocked bios that can help me push my card beyond the stupid limit of 1.175 would be much appreciated.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1395782/msi-670-2gb-pe#post_20074165


Why not try AB 2.2.3 unless your hitting power limit badly I would try this first .

You really need it anyway as it very good app for having OC profiles and fan profiles . Just the OSD is great for overlay stats on screen .

Then if you still have issue post bios file and someone will help .


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Why not try AB 2.2.3 unless your hitting power limit badly I would try this first .
> 
> You really need it anyway as it very good app for having OC profiles and fan profiles . Just the OSD is great for overlay stats on screen .
> 
> Then if you still have issue post bios file and someone will help .


Tried. It's still doesn't help


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> Tried. It's still doesn't help


Please give more info of your issue .

If raising the voltage slider doesn't give you any higher clocks does the TDP% rise at all from raising the voltage slider ?

Could be either for some reason AB is not working or your chip doesn't like extra voltage but that is hard to believe no improvement .
Post your bios if you want voltage or anything else alter just don't use both (AB voltage +unlocked bios) unless you know what your doing as could go up towards 1.4v if all works ).


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Yes it can be made to not throttle at all


Can you give me the steps on how ?


----------



## Leader

Hey guys i've been out of flashing business for a while so can you point me in right direction of best bios file to 680 that rises the volts from 1.175 to 1.212 and i can't use new gpu-z and zotac firestorm to backup my bios file which is 80.04.09.00.D1 nvflash i can handle but just backing up my bios and finding a good legit overvolt bios file is the problem.

I admit i don't have patience to scroll all 566 pages of this thread to find the right files









edit: have anyone had any problems with reference pcb 680 with long term use of 1.212 volts, is nvidia just over-conservative with their default 1.175 volts


----------



## Ioakimakos

Hi guys im new in the forums.
Today i succesfully updated my GBT GTX 670 OC 2GB bios with the tecfreak bios.
I loaded up heaven no problems at all and also played a round of bo2 1.202 mhz core clock and 1.212v seem stable there.

But my idle core clock and idle voltages are just too high.

http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/3271/zzma9g9e_png.htm

Idle power ~24 percent
gpu temp. 42
gpu usage 0-1 percent
CORE CLOCK 967 mhz in idle LOL
MEM:3005 mhz
GPU VOLTAGE 1,087v

Please anyone can help me any advices?


----------



## tinuz97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ioakimakos*
> 
> Hi guys im new in the forums.
> Today i succesfully updated my GBT GTX 670 OC 2GB bios with the tecfreak bios.
> I loaded up heaven no problems at all and also played a round of bo2 1.202 mhz core clock and 1.212v seem stable there.
> 
> But my idle core clock and idle voltages are just too high.
> 
> http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/3271/zzma9g9e_png.htm
> 
> Idle power ~24 percent
> gpu temp. 42
> gpu usage 0-1 percent
> CORE CLOCK 967 mhz in idle LOL
> MEM:3005 mhz
> GPU VOLTAGE 1,087v
> 
> Please anyone can help me any advices?


Set options in nvidia control panel to adaptive and not performance


----------



## Ioakimakos

ty for your answer








Where can i find this setting because its not a game its like i said idle. i dont find the setting.
update: Okay i found the setting nothing changed still same problem. Greets


----------



## Scouty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ioakimakos*
> 
> ty for your answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where can i find this setting because its not a game its like i said idle. i dont find the setting.
> update: Okay i found the setting nothing changed still same problem. Greets


I use FOrce P mode in nvidia inspector.. so.. its easy to adjust the core/memory clock to fit ur wishes...

make a shortcut >

STOCK > nvidiaInspector.exe -forcepstate:0,16

MID> nvidiaInspector.exe -forcepstate:0,5

LOW > nvidiaInspector.exe -forcepstate:0,8

P2 > nvidiaInspector.exe -forcepstate:0,2









source > http://www.overclock.net/t/1267918/guide-nvidia-inspector-gtx670-680-disable-boost-fixed-clock-speed-undervolting


----------



## Ioakimakos

i saw that the current p state in desktop mode is p2 but this is explained as P2 = the default mode used when your PC boots or no drivers are installed.
i dont understand that..


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Hey EarlZ.

Step 1- Make backup of stock BIOS with GPU-Z
Step 2-Mod a copy of the BIOS with KBT
Step 3-Flash using NVFlash


----------



## Ioakimakos

anyone experiencing this clock issues in idle aswell no way found to solve the issues?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ioakimakos*
> 
> anyone experiencing this clock issues in idle aswell no way found to solve the issues?


This is why it good to mode your own bios . sounds like its not going to idle states .
Did you make backup of stock bios ?

If you want features of that bios I guess we can look at it an see whats up maybe .

best to do your own , post that one too .


----------



## Ioakimakos

nep but i can use the same bios from the official website i had or?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ioakimakos*
> 
> nep but i can use the same bios from the official website i had or?


you didn't make a backup first before flashing ?

Ig gigabyte has bios for your model then ok that would work to for stock one .

Should always make backup first as sometimes DL bios cause issues .

Oh, the bios you got is there any other reports of high idle clocks with your card ?

I mean others with same card do they have same issue with this bios ?


----------



## Ioakimakos

i didnt heard of this issues before i flashed to the bios from tecfreak i had no isues at all.
i had a backup from my bios but i formatted the usb and it was deleted but no difference to the gigabyte one which i mentioned.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Please give more info of your issue .
> 
> If raising the voltage slider doesn't give you any higher clocks does the TDP% rise at all from raising the voltage slider ?
> 
> Could be either for some reason AB is not working or your chip doesn't like extra voltage but that is hard to believe no improvement .
> Post your bios if you want voltage or anything else alter just don't use both (AB voltage +unlocked bios) unless you know what your doing as could go up towards 1.4v if all works ).


Here is my bios. Hoping you folks can help me









MYMSISTOCK.zip 55k .zip file


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Hey Marvin ,what do you want done to your BIOS?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Hey EarlZ.
> 
> Step 1- Make backup of stock BIOS with GPU-Z
> Step 2-Mod a copy of the BIOS with KBT
> Step 3-Flash using NVFlash


I've tried using KBT and set my base clock and boost clock at the same values, it still throttles so Im not sure which fields on KBT Im missing, can you make a sample configuration for me based on the previous bios I posted and I'll check it from there. Thanks!


----------



## Xboxmember1978

What is your max stable overclock? I don't see the BIOS you posted.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Hey Marvin ,what do you want done to your BIOS?


Really just want to be able to up the voltage. Nothing more.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> Really just want to be able to up the voltage. Nothing more.


Done

GK104670PEMSISTOCK.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## MarvinDessica

Wow that was quick.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

You should see that the slider will go up to 1.212v now


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> You should see that the slider will go up to 1.212v now


But that slider doesn't really affect anything, at least for the GTX 670.


----------



## Edkiefer

You should not need to mess with voltage slider once your bios is unlocked, there not going to go higher .

Only exception is MSI PE/lightening if you do unlock bios to 1.2v then be very careful on voltage slider cause your going to be able to go way higher than you might think , close to 1.4v depending on AB version .

OT: looks like MSI is dropping triple voltage with 700 series and adding power levels , gaming, eco, normal so no extra voltage to memory or aux .
You can go to core of 1.212 so that is good .


----------



## Xboxmember1978

The reason why I said to use the slider is because some cards will still throttle at 70C unless you manually set the voltage slider


----------



## windsurfdoctor

My 680 runs BF3 at 1250 / 7100 for hours with no problems at all but Metro LL crashes display driver within 20 minutes at anything above 1228/6300.
And one question... what´s the point of setting slider to 1.18 V when voltage goes up to 1,21 under load anyway ?


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windsurfdoctor*
> 
> And one question... what´s the point of setting slider to 1.18 V when voltage goes up to 1,21 under load anyway ?


If you unlocked your voltage with a modded BIOS you can set the voltage whatever you want in programs and it will stay, for example my 2 cards are unlocked but I have them manually set to 1.175v and they stay at that even under load. Something must be wrong with yours if it won't stay at what you selected

P.S. I can't comment on other GPU programs like GPU Tweak etc because I like Precision X


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windsurfdoctor*
> 
> My 680 runs BF3 at 1250 / 7100 for hours with no problems at all but Metro LL crashes display driver within 20 minutes at anything above 1228/6300.
> And one question... what´s the point of setting slider to 1.18 V when voltage goes up to 1,21 under load anyway ?


I am going to guess from what I understand . just like stock were you have a bios voltage of 1150mv and depending on boost clock speed it will ramp the voltage up . so low speeds lower voltage, higher boost speeds higher voltage .

With setting voltage to 1.187 you retain this feature just like stock, so it ramps voltage to boost stats . I am pretty sure if you set voltage to 1.212 which is max of hardware your going to be running a higher voltage at lower clock rates then setting it to 1.187 .
IMO why force the 1.212v , if you can do it like stock were it scales and will keep temps down .

Thats just my opinion have not tested that .


----------



## Ioakimakos

Guys i made my own bios with the help of edkiefer what are your thoughts?

GTX670.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## Xboxmember1978

I looked at your BIOS but I don't see where it was modded. Everything is still stock voltage, clocks and power limit. What is it you want to change?

EDIT: I see that the voltage is at 1.187v, is that all you wanted to do with it?


----------



## Ioakimakos

He took the F4 Bios from official GBT and tweaked the voltage higher but boost clock lowered to 1,202 Mhz i dont know why i have to say









btw model : Gigabyte Gtx 670 OC F4


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> I looked at your BIOS but I don't see where it was modded. Everything is still stock voltage, clocks and power limit. What is it you want to change?
> 
> EDIT: I see that the voltage is at 1.187v, is that all you wanted to do with it?


changed voltage to 1.187 , max clock table and boost clock to 1202 .

Only thing i am not sure if he changed max power to 250w , but he wasn't having power throttling .

The issue was he wasn't running low clocks at idle and we thought it might be moded bios he was using but nothing looked wrong.

It ended up being he OC his monitor and that was putting extra load on it .
So we went to basic unlock and he wanted 1202 as max for baseline , fan already at 100% max .


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ioakimakos*
> 
> He took the F4 Bios from official GBT and tweaked the voltage higher but boost clock lowered to 1,202 Mhz i dont know why i have to say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw model : Gigabyte Gtx 670 OC F4 w


Find out were your max stable clocks are now that you are at 1.2v also check power % and temps with OSD overlay .

Then if you want you can further make any adjustments ,though IMO you can just set clock speeds in AB .
Main thing is to see that whatever max boost clock your stable at it is not throttling with temp or power limit .


----------



## windsurfdoctor

Your guess is right.
I have no need for 1.21 because it gives me no OC edge at all. 1.18 provides all the speed my chip can take.

Here´s the bios file, maybe I´m doing something wrong that´s limiting my memory.

1241_6606.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## biassj

Is there a reason why I can't overlock the memory with a modded bios, using Precision X? Every time I +memory, it goes back to zero.

Never mind, I modded the wrong P state, which caused the problem


----------



## Shultzy

alright so I just bought a gtx 780 and I want to mod the bios to allow for a higher power percent limit. I just put it under water and i'm trying to find my max overclock but i'm limited by my power percent limit. I managed to save my stock bios and raise it using kepler bios tweaker, but now my voltage doesn't go over 1.075v. Before on the stock bios I could reach 1.2v. Anyone have any thoughts or suggestions.

Here is my EVGA gtx 780 bios if anyone wants to give modding it for me a try. Set it to 125% if you can.

780stock.zip 131k .zip file


Never mind I figured it out. Using Kepler Bios Tweaker is a little different with the gtx 780 and titan.


----------



## adjlbfla

Hi guys. Can you mod bios for my asus gtx 670? Just voltage unlock, no overclocks, etc.

asusgtx670stock.zip 55k .zip file


----------



## Shultzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adjlbfla*
> 
> Hi guys. Can you mod bios for my asus gtx 670? Just voltage unlock, no overclocks, etc.
> 
> asusgtx670stock.zip 55k .zip file


Here you go, try that one out. I increased the power percent and the voltage for you.

asusgtx670mod.zip 55k .zip file


Sorry I didn't know if you wanted the power percent increased or not, although it won't hurt anything and with a higher voltage you may need the higher limit. Let me know if you want the power percent back to where it was at.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windsurfdoctor*
> 
> Your guess is right.
> I have no need for 1.21 because it gives me no OC edge at all. 1.18 provides all the speed my chip can take.
> 
> Here´s the bios file, maybe I´m doing something wrong that´s limiting my memory.
> 
> 1241_6606.zip 56k .zip file


Don't see anything wrong ,
what is the issue , if you set max core then memory doesn't clock as high and if you clock memory to max then clock doesn't go high ?

If so that is normal ,only thing you can do is back offf core a bit and then bump memory .
Fist find what max clocks are for each with the other set to 0 , then you just have to balance the clocks till you get what you want .

PS: on memory , you see many can do 500+ but that doesn't mean all can some can do only 1/2 of that , especially with larger than 2gb of memory .


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> alright so I just bought a gtx 780 and I want to mod the bios to allow for a higher power percent limit. I just put it under water and i'm trying to find my max overclock but i'm limited by my power percent limit. I managed to save my stock bios and raise it using kepler bios tweaker, but now my voltage doesn't go over 1.075v. Before on the stock bios I could reach 1.2v. Anyone have any thoughts or suggestions.
> 
> Here is my EVGA gtx 780 bios if anyone wants to give modding it for me a try. Set it to 125% if you can.
> 
> 780stock.zip 131k .zip file
> 
> 
> Never mind I figured it out. Using Kepler Bios Tweaker is a little different with the gtx 780 and titan.


could you post the info so others will know now that 7xx are out .
PS: I am surprised it works with KBT

Edit: version 1.25 only shows protection power levels and top voltages are grayed out , Bios does show as GT110 but I never opened titan so not sure if this is right .


----------



## Shultzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> could you post the info so others will know now that 7xx are out .
> PS: I am surprised it works with KBT
> 
> Edit: version 1.25 only shows protection power levels and top voltages are grayed out , Bios does show as GT110 but I never opened titan so not sure if this is right .


\

yeah the top voltages are greyed out, the ones that you would usually slide to 1.212v for the 600 series card. That's why I got confused. With the gtx 780 and i'm assuming the titan is the same, the bottom voltages, where it says voltage pattern, are a available to adjust. I turned them all to 1.212v. The only downside is the voltage is always at 1.212v unless you flash it back or to another modified bios with a lesser setting. This isn't really a negative in my case because mine is under water and I don't have to worry about temperatures







.



Here's what I got with heaven 4.0


----------



## Edkiefer

yes, but that makes voltage high in lower states maybe just try top one or wait for others to chime in , maybe BKT needs more data externalized to GUI .

try just P00 and P02 , I am basing that off of the boost and clock tables , they have the high clock values .


----------



## Shultzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> yes, but that makes voltage high in lower states maybe just try top one or wait for others to chime in , maybe BKT needs more data externalized to GUI .
> 
> try just P00 and P02 , I am basing that off of the boost and clock tables , they have the high clock values .


I'll give it a try, re-flash, and post back

I did like you suggested and the voltage doesn't stay constant on the desktop at 1.212v like it did before. It's as it normally would be. When I start a 3d application is jumps to 1.212v, however it still can't be adjusted.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> I'll give it a try, re-flash, and post back
> 
> I did like you suggested and the voltage doesn't stay constant on the desktop at 1.212v like it did before. It's as it normally would be. When I start a 3d application is jumps to 1.212v, however it still can't be adjusted.


Damn , I forgot to say this before , reading one of reviews (forget which one , there so many) I say them say stock it goes to 1.2v and with power target maxed with slider 1.212 .
So from this and if bios is locked at max of 1.212 then there not much reason to mess with voltage .
maybe just the power limit .


----------



## Shpongle

Just flashed my 680 to 1.212V. Got my max core clock from 1254 to 1320 and gained an extra 5% in Unigine Valley. Really excited to see if this same method can be used for the 700 series.


----------



## windsurfdoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Don't see anything wrong ,
> what is the issue , if you set max core then memory doesn't clock as high and if you clock memory to max then clock doesn't go high ?
> 
> If so that is normal ,only thing you can do is back offf core a bit and then bump memory .
> Fist find what max clocks are for each with the other set to 0 , then you just have to balance the clocks till you get what you want .
> 
> PS: on memory , you see many can do 500+ but that doesn't mean all can some can do only 1/2 of that , especially with larger than 2gb of memory .


Exactly, it is core or the memory









I played BF3 last night for 4 hours at 1260/7100 with no problems at all while Metro does not tolerate high memory clocks.
This bios file I posted is a compromise and it works for both ,with latest update; memory can go up to 6660 instead 6606








-On 314.07 driver. All later releases fail somewhere.

It may look like a small OC but considering default boost clock for my card is around 1080 Mhz and I achieved 1240... what´s not to like about it


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windsurfdoctor*
> 
> Exactly, it is core or the memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I played BF3 last night for 4 hours at 1260/7100 with no problems at all while Metro does not tolerate high memory clocks.
> This bios file I posted is a compromise and it works for both ,with latest update; memory can go up to 6660 instead 6606
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -On 314.07 driver. All later releases fail somewhere.
> 
> It may look like a small OC but considering default boost clock for my card is around 1080 Mhz and I achieved 1240... what´s not to like about it


That sounds good to me, 7100 is very high , 1241/6600 , that is about what i run for 24/7 gaming .
I have pushed memory to 450+ but I run it lower for long term lasting .


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shpongle*
> 
> Just flashed my 680 to 1.212V. Got my max core clock from 1254 to 1320 and gained an extra 5% in Unigine Valley. Really excited to see if this same method can be used for the 700 series.


&00 series can run 1.2v w/o any OC and 1.212 with power slider maxed so your not going to see big jump from voltage . That said from what i read they did optimize the borad and seems they do OC good still . At least 780 and 770 so far


----------



## windsurfdoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> That sounds good to me, 7100 is very high , 1241/6600 , that is about what i run for 24/7 gaming .
> I have pushed memory to 450+ but I run it lower for long term lasting .


24/7 stable clock is what I´m looking for. single run top OC does not do it for me


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> What is your max stable overclock? I don't see the BIOS you posted.


Can you make 1215 and 1228Mhz core for me?

Forsa GTX680 STOCK.zip 56k .zip file


Knowing what you changed would also be a good idea so that I can just make my own changes if I need different clock speeds.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

I don't understand, you want 1215mhz and 1228mhz core? or do you mean 1.212v and 1228mhz core?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> Here's what I got with heaven 4.0


60, madness, my card gets like 29.

Might have to sell my card and get a 780.


----------



## DeOmZ

Hi guys,

I just want to ask if there's any mod bios for gigabyte gtx670 wf that has a voltage higher that 1.212?


----------



## Forceman

No, that's the limit unless you hard-mod the card.


----------



## DeOmZ

I see. Thanks Forceman. I think I'll just stick w/ 1272Mhz (stable) @ 1.212volts.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 60, madness, my card gets like 29.
> 
> Might have to sell my card and get a 780.


Those getting that score are SLI .
going from 680 to 780 is only "about" 20 -25% , so if your hardware/drivers setup right 29fps would go to 35-36fps , not that much and 780 is like 650$

Edit; missed Shultzy post with 780 ,wow wonder why there such big difference there from yours when all reviews show 680-780 = about 25% better in games .

Edit2 : found review with Heven4.0 with 780 and it can see it does real well in this synthetic BM out of the box .

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/nvidia_geforce_gtx_780/9.htm

that's about 50% ,almost double what RL games .
I wonder how they would compare with more realistic FSAA setting of 2x or 4x . I imagine the larger memory bus (384 verse 256bit) and extra Vram (3gb verse 2gb) are helping it a lot here .


----------



## drserk

is there any possibility to unlock gtx690's voltage?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> I don't understand, you want 1215mhz and 1228mhz core? or do you mean 1.212v and 1228mhz core?


Id like 1 bios that is at 1215 and another one at 1228. 2 file outputs. Can you share the instructions instead on what to do to make a bios that does not throttle?

To be specific 1 bios for 1215 with 1.200v and the other bioos at 1228 with 1.212v


----------



## windsurfdoctor

Some weird stuff going on








Kombustor 3D test runs with my card at the same setting that are in my BIOS (1241/6966) with peak TPD 80%.
But the other Kombustor feature, the GPU burn-in keeps the core fluctuating between 1146 and 1120 with TPD reaching 100% and voltage running from 1.187 to 1.212 V.
So what´s going on ? Why my card can´t reach it´s max clock in gpu burn in ?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windsurfdoctor*
> 
> Some weird stuff going on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kombustor 3D test runs with my card at the same setting that are in my BIOS (1241/6966) with peak TPD 80%.
> But the other Kombustor feature, the GPU burn-in keeps the core fluctuating between 1146 and 1120 with TPD reaching 100% and voltage running from 1.187 to 1.212 V.
> So what´s going on ? Why my card can´t reach it´s max clock in gpu burn in ?


I never bothered to install kombustor but if it anything like furmark, your hitting TDP limit or possible temp limits to 70c .
What is your power target set to in bios ?

I would not worry about it in fact I don't even like using that as it is not realistic load and might even shorten life if used a lot (IMO) .
The only test/burn in app I have used is OTTC , cause it has error checking but even here I set it up so it not to taxing, luckly it is very configurable with fps limit, shader count and res, it is easy to set it up for load you want .

PS: if you do try OCCT , it wasn't maxing my card either cause it has fps limit at 60 and at res I was testing the usage was way down by default . easy to fix just raise fps limit and you can adjust shader count to if needed .
If usage is much below 50% you won't see max clocks , you could try putting power management in control panel to max that probably help a bit .

Also on power TDP, I recommend to check were the limit % is at 100% and then if you do hit it with slider maxed . Don't assume 100% on slider automatically gives you 100% TDP limit in RL .


----------



## bozzd

need help guys..
been playing around with power control from KBT but i still cant figure out the 3 column/panel on the right side for? does anybody know whats that for?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bozzd*
> 
> need help guys..
> been playing around with power control from KBT but i still cant figure out the 3 column/panel on the right side for? does anybody know whats that for?


According to dev for KBT the right side are protection power levels . I take that to mean the max of the whole vid card . where left side is power taget of the GPU chip and possible memory .

I am not sure if you edit these it changes much as I think there is a hard limit built into the card .
That said if you open check many bios there are whole range of values seem even for same model .

Maybe others that have edited these values can chime in on outcome .


----------



## Scouty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windsurfdoctor*
> 
> Some weird stuff going on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kombustor 3D test runs with my card at the same setting that are in my BIOS (1241/6966) with peak TPD 80%.
> But the other Kombustor feature, the GPU burn-in keeps the core fluctuating between 1146 and 1120 with TPD reaching 100% and voltage running from 1.187 to 1.212 V.
> So what´s going on ? Why my card can´t reach it´s max clock in gpu burn in ?


its due Kombustor and Furmark ( for example) draw a huge power so the card auto clock down.. mine for example runs kombustor with 800mhz...
thats why..

even the driver is set to downlock the card in these apps .... so.. test using games to game sure theres no throttle.. also ..if its a downlock in any game.. is due to HIGH POWER DRAW.. not Temperature..









ps. do a Tom raider Benchmark ( in ultimate PRESET) .. u will se the huge power draw and maybe the little throttle.. its due the POWER usage not the high temps


----------



## windsurfdoctor

It makes sense because it throttles as soon as i start the burn in. The second I click the button








It never throttles during gameplay.


----------



## RussK14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> I never bothered to install kombustor but if it anything like furmark, your hitting TDP limit or possible temp limits to 70c .
> What is your power target set to in bios ?
> 
> I would not worry about it in fact I don't even like using that as it is not realistic load and might even shorten life if used a lot (IMO) .
> The only test/burn in app I have used is OTTC , cause it has error checking but even here I set it up so it not to taxing, luckly it is very configurable with fps limit, shader count and res, it is easy to set it up for load you want .
> 
> PS: if you do try OCCT , it wasn't maxing my card either cause it has fps limit at 60 and at res I was testing the usage was way down by default . easy to fix just raise fps limit and you can adjust shader count to if needed .
> If usage is much below 50% you won't see max clocks , you could try putting power management in control panel to max that probably help a bit .
> 
> Also on power TDP, I recommend to check were the limit % is at 100% and then if you do hit it with slider maxed . Don't assume 100% on slider automatically gives you 100% TDP limit in RL .


Nvidia and AMD limit tdp in Furmark/kombustor via drivers. They started doing this when people were blowing up gtx 590's/6990's.


----------



## ZeVo

Can someone mod my BIOS to 1.212v and 150% power target?

Thanks.

GK104.zip 56k .zip file


Did it myself with KGB.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Can someone mod my BIOS to 1.212v and 150% power target?
> 
> Thanks.


you need to post bios then it can be edited .


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> you need to post bios then it can be edited .


Yeah I know I was having some issues with WinRar but they are gone now. Edited my post.


----------



## Edkiefer

change extension to zip with winrar.
the attachments here need zip format to Upload .

Edit: ok , you did it yourself .


----------



## Shultzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 60, madness, my card gets like 29.
> 
> Might have to sell my card and get a 780.


It truly is a great card. my old 680 got like 40 fps at it's max overclock. My new gtx 780 got 50fps average at stock and 65 average at it's max overclock. If you can spend the money i think it would be worth it.


----------



## EarlZ

Anyone else could share if they know how to make a bios that does not throttle even at 80c ?


----------



## MenacingTuba

Flashed my card using a 670 4gb bios and it works...except when playing demanding games it will crash. Tried reloading the original Galaxy bios but get the weird flickering line screen and 680x480 resolution.


----------



## erickj92

Would anyone be willing to upload the stock rom for an EVGA 660 TI? I had a major derp and overwrote it...


----------



## Scouty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erickj92*
> 
> Would anyone be willing to upload the stock rom for an EVGA 660 TI? I had a major derp and overwrote it...


check at techpowerup website.. DATABASE>vga bios


----------



## erickj92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scouty*
> 
> check at techpowerup website.. DATABASE>vga bios


Thanks


----------



## Circaflex

are the bios gone from the OP??? im trying to flash my ftw 2gb 670s evga

GK1041.zip 56k .zip file


GK1042.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## DeOmZ

Guys, I have a noob question... How do you know if the video card is throttling?.. Any symptoms?

Thanks.


----------



## Scouty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeOmZ*
> 
> Guys, I have a noob question... How do you know if the video card is throttling?.. Any symptoms?
> 
> Thanks.


sure the 600 series Throttle are based on POWER consumption .. the new GPU BOOST of 700 series ( 780 , titan and 770 ) are based on TEMPERATURE.. so 700 series are best...









anyway this is what I do in my 670 =) (now @ 700 series..lol)











no more throttle

only after 94º C


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scouty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DeOmZ*
> 
> Guys, I have a noob question... How do you know if the video card is throttling?.. Any symptoms?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> sure the 600 series Throttle are based on POWER consumption .. the new GPU BOOST of 700 series ( 780 , titan and 770 ) are based on TEMPERATURE.. so 700 series are best...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway this is what I do in my 670 =) (now @ 700 series..lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no more throttle
> 
> only after 94º C
Click to expand...

by only using nvidia inspector?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scouty*
> 
> sure the 600 series Throttle are based on POWER consumption .. the new GPU BOOST of 700 series ( 780 , titan and 770 ) are based on TEMPERATURE.. so 700 series are best...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway this is what I do in my 670 =) (now @ 700 series..lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no more throttle
> 
> only after 94º C


Ok, looking at pic , your voltage is up 1.187v your memory is down ? 1447 . I see KBT in background did you edit it .

Or you are talking about temp enable slider in inspector ?


----------



## Scouty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> by only using nvidia inspector?


modded 700 series bios in my 670
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Ok, looking at pic , your voltage is up 1.187v your memory is down ? 1447 . I see KBT in background did you edit it .
> 
> Or you are talking about temp enable slider in inspector ?


1.18v to keep 1228mhz stable.. im using 700 series bios modded by me

I had to downclock the memory (to 5788mhz) due to low latency in this bios (timmings)

anything higher than 3000mhz (6ghz) in memory ill get issues in image

temp enable slider in inspector is due the bios...not more POWER DRAW throttle based (600series).. now is High Temperature throttle as based (700 series)


----------



## Dominator23

So I modded my Asus GTX 670 Top using V3DT online bios editor and was working great. But now when I try to increase or decrease the core clock - Afterburner is showing that is stays the same (1254MHz). Does anyone know what is going on? I tried to apply the stock bios rom on Asus' support page but it will not work since it doesn't match the bios id or something.

Thanks in advance!
Dom


----------



## Scouty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dominator23*
> 
> So I modded my Asus GTX 670 Top using V3DT online bios editor and was working great. But now when I try to increase or decrease the core clock - Afterburner is showing that is stays the same (1254MHz). Does anyone know what is going on? I tried to apply the stock bios rom on Asus' support page but it will not work since it doesn't match the bios id or something.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Dom


close afterburner.. open NVIDIA inspector.. overclock the card in P0 state

hope it helps


----------



## Dominator23

Thanks for the suggestion - I will try when I am back home. Does anyone know the default values would be using V3DT for my card so I can try to get it back to the default?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scouty*
> 
> modded 700 series bios in my 670
> 1.18v to keep 1228mhz stable.. im using 700 series bios modded by me
> 
> I had to downclock the memory (to 5788mhz) due to low latency in this bios (timmings)
> 
> anything higher than 3000mhz (6ghz) in memory ill get issues in image
> 
> temp enable slider in inspector is due the bios...not more POWER DRAW throttle based (600series).. now is High Temperature throttle as based (700 series)


I am surprised that works on a 670 as core count is less (I would think a 760 would match it) . to bad on memory and seems odd as there running 7k speeds. You would think if anything there running loser timings .
That would diffidently not be upgrade for 660ti as memory OC is big improvement .

which bios did you flash, the 780 or 770 ?

Oh, what did you use to mod it to use in 670 ?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scouty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> by only using nvidia inspector?
> 
> 
> 
> modded 700 series bios in my 670
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Ok, looking at pic , your voltage is up 1.187v your memory is down ? 1447 . I see KBT in background did you edit it .
> 
> Or you are talking about temp enable slider in inspector ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1.18v to keep 1228mhz stable.. im using 700 series bios modded by me
> 
> I had to downclock the memory (to 5788mhz) due to low latency in this bios (timmings)
> 
> anything higher than 3000mhz (6ghz) in memory ill get issues in image
> 
> temp enable slider in inspector is due the bios...not more POWER DRAW throttle based (600series).. now is High Temperature throttle as based (700 series)
Click to expand...

How, id like to have that on my 680


----------



## Scouty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> I am surprised that works on a 670 as core count is less (I would think a 760 would match it) . to bad on memory and seems odd as there running 7k speeds. You would think if anything there running loser timings .
> That would diffidently not be upgrade for 660ti as memory OC is big improvement .
> 
> which bios did you flash, the 780 or 770 ?
> 
> Oh, what did you use to mod it to use in 670 ?


I use NVIDIA reference BIOS GTX 770 ( no problem since the only thing is the clocks/memory and power draw) all others ok.. GK104...
I downclock the memory and the POWER DRAW settings to match my 670..all fine

KBT for tweaking

too bad for the memory .. ill run some benchmark to see which is better... (200mhz less)


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scouty*
> 
> I use NVIDIA reference BIOS GTX 770 ( no problem since the only thing is the clocks/memory and power draw) all others ok.. GK104...
> I downclock the memory and the POWER DRAW settings to match my 670..all fine
> 
> KBT for tweaking
> 
> too bad for the memory .. ill run some benchmark to see which is better... (200mhz less)


did you try with 250w max on power , maybe because you lower power to much you can't clock memory .
from pic you posted looks like you have max power at 190w. that is very low even for 660ti . I would try 225-250w .

My MSI 660ti has 200w for 100% and 225w for max on right side of KBT . Although if it lets you OC core then probably not it , just something they changed .
Maybe the 7k memory runs slightly different voltage spec .


----------



## Scouty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> did you try with 250w max on power , maybe because you lower power to much you can't clock memory .
> from pic you posted looks like you have max power at 190w. that is very low even for 660ti . I would try 225-250w .
> 
> My MSI 660ti has 200w for 100% and 225w for max on right side of KBT . Although if it lets you OC core then probably not it , just something they changed .
> Maybe the 7k memory runs slightly different voltage spec .


1st try i use stock GTX 770 bios I had image problems . then i downclock the memory to fix

the problem is the memory chip.. mine is Hynx.. vs " The GDDR5 memory chips are made by Samsung and carry the model number K4G20325FD-FC28. They are specified to run at 1750 MHz (7000 MHz GDDR5 effective). on the new 770 " ... so I think the bios has different timmings for memory


----------



## Circaflex

did op remove the links to the bios he modded? he used to have evga ftw modded 2gb 670 bios on there, did they get removed?
could someone mod these for me? my cards are watercooled

GK1041.zip 56k .zip file


GK1042.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## Scouty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Circaflex*
> 
> did op remove the links to the bios he modded? he used to have evga ftw modded 2gb 670 bios on there, did they get removed?
> could someone mod these for me? my cards are watercooled
> 
> GK1041.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> GK1042.zip 56k .zip file


grab Kepler Bios Tweaker 1.25 and mod yourself..its easy

anyway what u want?


----------



## Circaflex

man that was easy LOL thanks KGB is the easiest way the website confused me to be honest.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scouty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> I am surprised that works on a 670 as core count is less (I would think a 760 would match it) . to bad on memory and seems odd as there running 7k speeds. You would think if anything there running loser timings .
> That would diffidently not be upgrade for 660ti as memory OC is big improvement .
> 
> which bios did you flash, the 780 or 770 ?
> 
> Oh, what did you use to mod it to use in 670 ?
> 
> 
> 
> I use NVIDIA reference BIOS GTX 770 ( no problem since the only thing is the clocks/memory and power draw) all others ok.. GK104...
> I downclock the memory and the POWER DRAW settings to match my 670..all fine
> 
> KBT for tweaking
> 
> too bad for the memory .. ill run some benchmark to see which is better... (200mhz less)
Click to expand...

I'll try it on one of my 680's hopefully it wont cause a permanent brick


----------



## macoy300418

hi i have sli gtx 670 jetsream, and i notice that on the 2nd card (which i bought at a later time) has newer bios. I am trying to flash the bios of the new card to my old one. but i cant seem to do so. Please help me. Than k you


----------



## kevindd992002

I was gone for 4 days only and there was more-than-normal amount of posts added in this thread. What is going on, is there some new discovery to date? Flashing the new 7xx BIOS over the 6xx perhaps?


----------



## windsurfdoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I was gone for 4 days only and there was more-than-normal amount of posts added in this thread. What is going on, is there some new discovery to date? Flashing the new 7xx BIOS over the 6xx perhaps?


I was hoping it would come to that


----------



## Scouty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windsurfdoctor*
> 
> I was hoping it would come to that


see my post =)


----------



## tinuz97

Scouty, i have a asus gtx 680 top edition.

If i want to try the 770 bios i think it must be a asus 770 one??? because of different pcb as a 'normal' 680?
Hope you can help.

Want to try the boost 2.0 because i have watercooling Antec 620 mod with a Dwood bracket.


----------



## Scouty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Scouty, i have a asus gtx 680 top edition.
> 
> If i want to try the 770 bios i think it must be a asus 770 one??? because of different pcb as a 'normal' 680?
> Hope you can help.
> 
> Want to try the boost 2.0 because i have watercooling Antec 620 mod with a Dwood bracket.


I have a experience with MSI GTX 550 ti.. no other bios brand works fine.. only MSI.. thats weird

in my case mine is ZOGIS GTX 670 (same as NVIDIA reference card) than I grab NVidia GTX 770 Reference bios and tweak memory clock and POWER control in KeplerBiosTweaker .. all fine

maybe only Asus bios works for you


----------



## 100cotton

Thanks Scouty for helping me set up the bios! Seems to be working great as card was holding a rock solid clock in Valley 1.0.


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scouty*
> 
> see my post =)


Will this work on my Gigabyte GTX 670 WF3 OC 2GB? If it does, is it cool if you could share the bios?


----------



## Scouty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> Will this work on my Gigabyte GTX 670 WF3 OC 2GB? If it does, is it cool if you could share the bios?


idk if it will works.. u must give a try if u had a onboard Card ( intel IGP ) to reflash if anything go wrong .. in my zogis works fine.. also in "100cotton´s" ASUS GTX 670 DC . must works...since its reference bios


----------



## tinuz97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scouty*
> 
> I have a experience with MSI GTX 550 ti.. no other bios brand works fine.. only MSI.. thats weird
> 
> in my case mine is ZOGIS GTX 670 (same as NVIDIA reference card) than I grab NVidia GTX 770 Reference bios and tweak memory clock and POWER control in KeplerBiosTweaker .. all fine
> 
> maybe only Asus bios works for you


Thx.
Cant find a asus bios, and i am scared to flash the nvidia reference bios lol.

I have no idea if i flash the reference 770 bios, and it goes wrong if the card will brick, or simple flashback?
I just keep this topic in mind, maybey someone else has more balls then me









I also have a igp in my 3770k


----------



## Scouty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Thx.
> Cant find a asus bios, and i am scared to flash the nvidia reference bios lol.
> 
> I have no idea if i flash the reference 770 bios, and it goes wrong if the card will brick, or simple flashback?
> I just keep this topic in mind, maybey someone else has more balls then me


my tweak 770 bios works fine on 100cottons GTX 670 (asus DC) .. is this yours?


----------



## tinuz97

No i have this one: https://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/GTX680DC2T2GD5/


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scouty*
> 
> idk if it will works.. u must give a try if u had a onboard Card ( intel IGP ) to reflash if anything go wrong .. in my zogis works fine.. also in "100cotton´s" ASUS GTX 670 DC . must works...since its reference bios


gotcha, do you have the modded 770 bios posted somewhere or do i need to mod it on my own?


----------



## Scouty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> No i have this one: https://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/GTX680DC2T2GD5/


must works.. Imo...

since mine is 670 not 680 and works flawless


----------



## tinuz97

Can i always flashback (with igp) or can it brick?


----------



## Scouty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> gotcha, do you have the modded 770 bios posted somewhere or do i need to mod it on my own?


sure mate

KepletBios Tweaker included, plus NVFLASH.. extract the zip file open KeplerBiosTweak load my bios and hit the flash button

scoutyGTX770(670mod).zip 617k .zip file


----------



## Scouty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Can i always flashback (with igp) or can it brick?


u can always recover from using a IGP


----------



## tinuz97

Lol i get message: ERROR: a newer version of nvflash is required? (after the override and typing YES)
I use this one : nvflash_windows_5.118


----------



## Scouty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Lol i get message: ERROR: a newer version of nvflash is required? (after the override and typing YES)
> I use this one : nvflash_windows_5.118


use mine...included in the zip









or >> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2231/nvflash-5-134-0-1-for-windows/


----------



## Cookybiscuit

Hi guys, just wondering can a BIOS flash be used to reduce the minimum fan speed? I'm using a reference 780 and it only goes down to 26%, which I find pretty stupid.

Also has anyone had any luck removing the voltage cap on a 780? I'm at 1202/7000 and don't know if I should go further.


----------



## Scouty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cookybiscuit*
> 
> Hi guys, just wondering can a BIOS flash be used to reduce the minimum fan speed? I'm using a reference 780 and it only goes down to 26%, which I find pretty stupid.
> 
> Also has anyone had any luck removing the voltage cap on a 780? I'm at 1202/7000 and don't know if I should go further.


yes u can do this.. i set mine to 20% min.. 100% max..

im using GTX 770 bios


----------



## Cookybiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scouty*
> 
> yes u can do this.. i set mine to 20% min.. 100% max..
> 
> im using GTX 770 bios


Interesting, thanks.

Just wondering if I bricked my card flashing it, or it died in the future, would the manufacturer know I'd flashed it?


----------



## Scouty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cookybiscuit*
> 
> Interesting, thanks.
> 
> Just wondering if I bricked my card flashing it, or it died in the future, would the manufacturer know I'd flashed it?


they can check if the card are using modded bios.. if u go back to stock theres no problem.. imo


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scouty*
> 
> sure mate
> 
> KepletBios Tweaker included, plus NVFLASH.. extract the zip file open KeplerBiosTweak load my bios and hit the flash button
> 
> scoutyGTX770(670mod).zip 617k .zip file


Interesting


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scouty*
> 
> I have a experience with MSI GTX 550 ti.. no other bios brand works fine.. only MSI.. thats weird
> 
> in my case mine is ZOGIS GTX 670 (same as NVIDIA reference card) than I grab NVidia GTX 770 Reference bios and tweak memory clock and POWER control in KeplerBiosTweaker .. all fine
> 
> maybe only Asus bios works for you


What do you get if you flash a GTX 7xx BIOS into a GTX 6xx card?


----------



## MenacingTuba

I've only achieved worse results (1267mhz boost clock vs. 1296 default) with the custom bios (used V3 editor) with my galaxy gtx 670 4gb and suffered crashing issues with demanding games. Tried to re-flash to the stock bios but it won't work.

Any suggestions?


----------



## tinuz97

My advice:
DO NOT flash to a asus gtx 680 top edition.
My videocard does nothing after the flash, trying to flash back in a few minutes (removed the card and installing igp drivers from my i7)

Edit:

Weird, after removing the videocard, installing igp drivers for my i7 3770k and reboot it works lol.

Screenshot: https://www.dropbox.com/s/emucaevd8xrmqye/Gtx680TO770.png


----------



## Scouty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> My advice:
> DO NOT flash to a asus gtx 680 top edition.
> My videocard does nothing after the flash, trying to flash back in a few minutes (removed the card and installing igp drivers from my i7)
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Weird, after removing the videocard, installing igp drivers for my i7 3770k and reboot it works lol.
> 
> Screenshot: https://www.dropbox.com/s/emucaevd8xrmqye/Gtx680TO770.png


congrats =)









1515mhz on memory.. stable ? i mean at benchmarks ? do a 3dmark 11 Performance test and report us your score


----------



## tinuz97

Nope,not stable.
I flashed back the original asus bios because the memory does not want that high.
Higher memory clocks giving me better results.

So it does work on the asus gtx 680 top edition, but i want higher memory clock speeds lol


----------



## Scouty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Nope,not stable.
> I flashed back the original asus bios because the memory does not want that high.
> Higher memory clocks giving me better results.
> 
> So it does work on the asus gtx 680 top edition, but i want higher memory clock speeds lol


u are wrong.. i got better results..still with 2905mhz in memory









clock down the memory u ll see better results at benchmarks.. due to Stable CLOCK speeds


----------



## tinuz97

K, try it again,not now because great weather here.
Only 1 thing is weird though,now with the original bios, and mod to 1.212 volt it does not want to go higher as 1.125 lol?
Before that worked.


----------



## tinuz97

Is it smart to do this????
Just a idea i just have:

I set the power control Min(mW) and Def(mW) and max(mW) the same as the Asus original bios,and the baseclock/boost clock could that be a problem? (not tested it)

Just take a look at the screenshot :

Left is the Nvidia 770 bios, right is the original Asus gtx 680 top edition bios.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ij3bygwop98svx5/mod%20bios%20680%20to%20770.png


----------



## Scouty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Is it smart to do this????
> Just a idea i just have:
> 
> I set the power control Min(mW) and Def(mW) and max(mW) the same as the Asus original bios,and the baseclock/boost clock could that be a problem? (not tested it)
> 
> Just take a look at the screenshot :
> 
> Left is the Nvidia 770 bios, right is the original Asus gtx 680 top edition bios.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ij3bygwop98svx5/mod%20bios%20680%20to%20770.png


POWER DRAW changes dont matter.. only if your psu cant supply that ammount of POWER , u´ll get loose of Image due to high power draw..

if your PSU is good enough to provide this POWER .. theres no problem.. u want 1.21v ? i can do this for u


----------



## tinuz97

Ok just make one ,so i can see what you change









I have modded one to.
WARNING DO NOT USE THIS BIOS! i just want to let see the settings to Scouty

x.zip 121k .zip file


----------



## Scouty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Ok just make one ,so i can see what you change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have modded one to.
> WARNING DO NOT USE THIS BIOS! i just want to let see the settings to Scouty
> 
> x.zip 121k .zip file


enjoy









MODDED770xBOOSTED1dot2volts.zip 123k .zip file


plz reply with your max VDDC .. can check using RENDER of GPU then going to SENSORS tab =)


----------



## tinuz97

Before i flash in few hours, best to first remove the nvidia drivers, and reset afterburner?
Just to be sure.

Thx btw!

And i am curious, now with your modded 670 on lower memory speed, do you have better results?


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scouty*
> 
> sure mate
> 
> KepletBios Tweaker included, plus NVFLASH.. extract the zip file open KeplerBiosTweak load my bios and hit the flash button
> 
> scoutyGTX770(670mod).zip 617k .zip file


It worked, thanks. Still experimenting and i figured out what you did. I'll wait for the 760ti bios and see if that works too since there are articles that say the 760ti is identical to the gtx 670.


----------



## Scouty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Before i flash in few hours, best to first remove the nvidia drivers, and reset afterburner?
> Just to be sure.
> 
> Thx btw!
> 
> And i am curious, now with your modded 670 on lower memory speed, do you have better results?


yes.. now I get 10k points in 3dmark 11... early i get 9k points =)
this is due the no clock throtle.. more fps all the time

about the drivers.. Im using 311.70 (for mobile).. with a modded inf to works with our cards.. this is definitely the best driver at this time.. more smooth gameplay.. more fps.

or u can RE download 320.18 from nvidia website ( yes they updated 320.18 again so u must re download) and reinstall
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> It worked, thanks. Still experimenting and i figured out what you did. I'll wait for the 760ti bios and see if that works too since there are articles that say the 760ti is identical to the gtx 670.


same here... when 760ti bios be releaed ill swap to this... we could reach better memory clocks


----------



## tinuz97

You have a link for that driver including modified .inf for my gtx 680?
Newer drivers (no idea if that is also with the 770 bios) giving me problems in battlefield 3,the best for me is 306.97 and 2nd one 310.90.

Tryed others, bu then my textures look weird, battlefield 3 looks like minecraft with disco colors with the newest drivers lol









Edit:

Like this,old screenshot from 320 series drivers:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/stl26etx1iw1j4v/bf3_2013_05_16_00_15_30_654.bmp


----------



## Scouty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> You have a link for that driver including modified .inf for my gtx 680?
> Newer drivers (no idea if that is also with the 770 bios) giving me problems in battlefield 3,the best for me is 306.97 and 2nd one 310.90.
> 
> Tryed others, bu then my textures look weird, battlefield 3 looks like minecraft with disco colors with the newest drivers lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Like this,old screenshot from 320 series drivers:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/stl26etx1iw1j4v/bf3_2013_05_16_00_15_30_654.bmp


yes.same issue as you at BF3 .. but if a down some quality settings BF 3 runs fine.also.. only weird images at MP .. not SP... also the best driver for BF3 is 310.90,

311.70 driver > http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=379110 (if win8 u must restart with F8 and select DISABLE drive signature) ..or driver will fail to install


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scouty*
> 
> yes.. now I get 10k points in 3dmark 11... early i get 9k points =)
> this is due the no clock throtle.. more fps all the time
> 
> about the drivers.. Im using 311.70 (for mobile).. with a modded inf to works with our cards.. this is definitely the best driver at this time.. more smooth gameplay.. more fps.
> 
> or u can RE download 320.18 from nvidia website ( yes they updated 320.18 again so u must re download) and reinstall
> same here... when 760ti bios be releaed ill swap to this... we could reach better memory clocks


What is the difference between the updated 320.18 and the initial release of that same driver?


----------



## Scouty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What is the difference between the updated 320.18 and the initial release of that same driver?


full 700 series support


----------



## tinuz97

maybey noob question, but will 310.90 also work with the 770 bios with the new gpu boost? (does not matter to me it says gtx 680, that is just a number lol)

Because 310.90 is smooth and no problems in battefield 3.


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scouty*
> 
> yes.. now I get 10k points in 3dmark 11... early i get 9k points =)
> this is due the no clock throtle.. more fps all the time
> 
> about the drivers.. Im using 311.70 (for mobile).. with a modded inf to works with our cards.. this is definitely the best driver at this time.. more smooth gameplay.. more fps.
> 
> or u can RE download 320.18 from nvidia website ( yes they updated 320.18 again so u must re download) and reinstall
> same here... when 760ti bios be releaed ill swap to this... we could reach better memory clocks


 11.jpg 662k .jpg file


I used the gigabyte WF3 770 bios(not modded) on my WF3 670.

11-load.jpg 602k .jpg file


After 2 runs, this is what i got. It didn't crash or have any artifacts so far. For others that have the gigabyte wf3 670, it'll be risky to try this since what works for me might not work for you.


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> 11.jpg 662k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 
> I used the gigabyte WF3 770 bios(not modded) on my WF3 670.
> 
> 11-load.jpg 602k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 
> After 2 runs, this is what i got. It didn't crash or have any artifacts so far. For others that have the gigabyte wf3 670, it'll be risky to try this since what works for me might not work for you.


My bad, pushed the wrong button.


----------



## bluewr

So I should wait for a 770/770TI 4gb Bio for my Asus 4gb GTX 670?


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> So I should wait for a 770/770TI 4gb Bio for my Asus 4gb GTX 670?


Uhm, it's a risk but I wouldn't really be comfy with it. So, i would say, wait for the 760ti just to be safe.


----------



## tinuz97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scouty*
> 
> POWER DRAW changes dont matter.. only if your psu cant supply that ammount of POWER , u´ll get loose of Image due to high power draw..
> 
> if your PSU is good enough to provide this POWER .. theres no problem.. u want 1.21v ? i can do this for u


New screenshot........
No 1.212 volt, weird it did always work.

Your modded 770 bios

https://www.dropbox.com/s/lkx2m8bemavvsrv/680to770.png


----------



## Cookybiscuit

Anyone tried flashing a Titan BIOS onto a 780 yet?


----------



## Scouty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> New screenshot........
> No 1.212 volt, weird it did always work.
> 
> Your modded 770 bios
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/lkx2m8bemavvsrv/680to770.png


try again with this >>>

newMODDED770xBOOSTED1dot2volts.zip 123k .zip file


----------



## turkletont

Is there a guide somewhere that explains how to use v3dt's online bios editor? Like what is the difference between Voltage table 1 and Voltage table 2.


----------



## atibbo69

So, what's the benefit of flashing my 680 with the 770 bios?


----------



## turkletont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atibbo69*
> 
> So, what's the benefit of flashing my 680 with the 770 bios?


You get GPU boost 2.0 but I found it quite useless to be honest.


----------



## kevindd992002

What is the difference between the gpu boost 1.0 and 2.0?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What is the difference between the gpu boost 1.0 and 2.0?


1..?

Honestly, nothing if you're modding your vBIOS today anyway. It gives you control what may throttle it (power vs. temp).


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turkletont*
> 
> Is there a guide somewhere that explains how to use v3dt's online bios editor? Like what is the difference between Voltage table 1 and Voltage table 2.


Yeh I asked that question so many times... I even PMed the creator and got a very round about it doesn't matter just set them the same kind of answer...


----------



## tinuz97

I flashed back the original asus gtx 680 top edition bios again.
I get lower 3dmark score,800 points less in graphics score (same gpu boost speed)

So it is fun to play with, but at the end for my card the original one is better


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scouty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> New screenshot........
> No 1.212 volt, weird it did always work.
> 
> Your modded 770 bios
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/lkx2m8bemavvsrv/680to770.png
> 
> 
> 
> try again with this >>>
> 
> newMODDED770xBOOSTED1dot2volts.zip 123k .zip file
Click to expand...

Can you put a guide or things what you have changed to make this possible?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turkletont*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *atibbo69*
> 
> So, what's the benefit of flashing my 680 with the 770 bios?
> 
> 
> 
> You get GPU boost 2.0 but I found it quite useless to be honest.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What is the difference between the gpu boost 1.0 and 2.0?
> 
> 
> 
> 1..?
> 
> Honestly, nothing if you're modding your vBIOS today anyway. It gives you control what may throttle it (power vs. temp).
Click to expand...

I find having temp target to control the throttle very nice since the 680 does not have that feature and will throttle down at 70c, but if there is a way to prevent it from throttling even at 80c please post some guide/steps on how to make that possible.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Fixed my galaxy gtx 670 4gb...it crashes after 5-15 mins with anything but the stock voltage for some reason, have it boosted to 1241/3078 atm, going to aim for 1300+


----------



## SeekerZA

GK104.zip 55k .zip file


Here is my reference gtGTX680 BIOS. Can some please increase volts higher for me as-well and up the power limit.

I looked at The Kepler BIOS tweaker. But confused from the bottom 2volt panels. Which one changes what.

Your help is much appreciated!


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> GK104.zip 55k .zip file
> 
> 
> Here is my reference gtGTX680 BIOS. Can some please increase volts higher for me as-well and up the power limit.
> 
> I looked at The Kepler BIOS tweaker. But confused from the bottom 2volt panels. Which one changes what.
> 
> Your help is much appreciated!


Here you go. Increased the voltage, extended the fan range to 100%, and power limit to 150%

GK104 SeekerZA.zip 55k .zip file


----------



## Scouty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Can you put a guide or things what you have changed to make this possible?
> 
> I find having temp target to control the throttle very nice since the 680 does not have that feature and will throttle down at 70c, but if there is a way to prevent it from throttling even at 80c please post some guide/steps on how to make that possible.


700 series u can adjust the TEMP target.. up to 95ºC











*i see the best gains are due.. u can put the card to draw less.. and have same performace as high consumption 600 modded bios.. i like it...
*
for example.. my 670 i set 170w MAX power draw.. now i have better or same results as with 220W draw!!! amazing.. due the no clock throttle


----------



## error-id10t

There is no way it is using less power / TDP. It may be prioritising to temp over power but you throw the same volts at it, it will draw the same power. They _increased_ the TDP on the 7xx cards.


----------



## atibbo69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scouty*
> 
> 700 series u can adjust the TEMP target.. up to 95ºC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *i see the best gains are due.. u can put the card to draw less.. and have same performace as high consumption 600 modded bios.. i like it...
> *
> for example.. my 670 i set 170w MAX power draw.. now i have better or same results as with 220W draw!!! amazing.. due the no clock throttle


THIS. How to I get rid of the stupid throttling on my 680?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atibbo69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scouty*
> 
> 700 series u can adjust the TEMP target.. up to 95ºC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *i see the best gains are due.. u can put the card to draw less.. and have same performace as high consumption 600 modded bios.. i like it...
> *
> for example.. my 670 i set 170w MAX power draw.. now i have better or same results as with 220W draw!!! amazing.. due the no clock throttle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS. How to I get rid of the stupid throttling on my 680?
Click to expand...

I've yet to see someone actually share on how to modify the 680 so that it wont throttle.


----------



## neofury

So I ended up just going back to stock. Had a really big scare. Was playing BF3 when suddenly my TV loses signal. Couldn't get it back. Was able to see it when booting and in safe mode but not windows. Tried numerous times to uninstall/reinstall the driver, tried driver sweep, tried even msconfig and disabling it to see if I could get into windows. No luck.

Finally right before I was about to give up, I used a windows restore point from last night. It worked. Something about the OC crashed something in my windows. Not sure what it was, and as you've seen before, I was doing a very mild OC but it simply isn't worth the headache for me lol. I'll stick to CPU overclocking and upgrading my video cards if I want performance gains.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I've yet to see someone actually share on how to modify the 680 so that it wont throttle.


I have shared it multiple times lol..
Set all of the clocks options in KBT (Base clock, Boost limit, and boost clock) to the same value.


----------



## atibbo69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I have shared it multiple times lol..
> Set all of the clocks options in KBT (Base clock, Boost limit, and boost clock) to the same value.


Is there a tutorial anywhere? I would love to try this.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atibbo69*
> 
> Is there a tutorial anywhere? I would love to try this.


Well I did not see the need being how simple the process is, just change the clocks i stated previously to the same value, change the power target and voltage if wanted, save and flash.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atibbo69*
> 
> Is there a tutorial anywhere? I would love to try this.


Well I did not see the need being how simple the process is, just change the clocks i stated previously to the same value, change the power target and voltage if wanted, save and flash.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atibbo69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I have shared it multiple times lol..
> Set all of the clocks options in KBT (Base clock, Boost limit, and boost clock) to the same value.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a tutorial anywhere? I would love to try this.
Click to expand...

I tried that before and it still throttles, I'll try it again.

Is this correct?
How about the Power control Im not sure what any of those 6 fields exactly do



http://imgur.com/oE9iJep


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> 1..?
> 
> Honestly, nothing if you're modding your vBIOS today anyway. It gives you control what may throttle it (power vs. temp).


So if my card doesn't throttle at all, flashing the 7xxx vBIOS with the GPU Boost 2.0 feature is useless?


----------



## ghostrider85

Nobody uses kepler bios tweaker here? It allows you to change lots of stuffs, you can stop throttling too.


----------



## hamzta09

Using KBT on stock bios, I get these under Power control:

min 71% 120000 - min 53% 120000
def 100% 170000 - def 100% 225000
max 132% 225000 - max 111% 250000

do I need to change anything?

Can I just immediately change Base clock to 1097 and boost to 1176?
Or do I have to go into voltage table and adjust there or something?


----------



## paulzapanta156

tried modded bios today, Zotac GTX 670 AMP! edition

heres the result:
stable @
clock: 1267
mem clock: 3703

before w default bios:

clock:1228
memclock: 3648

its kinda low ,right?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Nobody uses kepler bios tweaker here? It allows you to change lots of stuffs, you can stop throttling too.


Can you check my post above if its done correctly ?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulzapanta156*
> 
> tried modded bios today, Zotac GTX 670 AMP! edition
> 
> heres the result:
> stable @
> clock: 1267
> mem clock: 3703
> 
> before w default bios:
> 
> clock:1228
> memclock: 3648
> 
> its kinda low ,right?


that's actually pretty good. Your memory overclock is a tad low though. I can easily get 3850...


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried that before and it still throttles, I'll try it again.
> 
> Is this correct?
> How about the Power control Im not sure what any of those 6 fields exactly do
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/oE9iJep


My bios.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> My bios.


on the voltage tab, can you tell me what is the differenc between max voltage 1 and max voltage 2? how about the 4 voltage sliders below? specially the top one?

and the power control on the common tab, there are two of each min, max, and def. i am wondering why there are two sets of each?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> on the voltage tab, can you tell me what is the differenc between max voltage 1 and max voltage 2? how about the 4 voltage sliders below? specially the top one?
> 
> and the power control on the common tab, there are two of each min, max, and def. i am wondering why there are two sets of each?


I am not 100% sure on the voltage stuff but my educated guess is they are for the 2 different boosts within Kepler boost. The 4 on the bottom are the different states of card, like idle, some load, etc. Now as for the 2 sets, I have no clue. I do know however that only the first one needs to be changed to matter(do anything).


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I am not 100% sure on the voltage stuff but my educated guess is they are for the 2 different boosts within Kepler boost. The 4 on the bottom are the different states of card, like idle, some load, etc. Now as for the 2 sets, I have no clue. I do know however that only the first one needs to be changed to matter(do anything).


so, which one will enable me to max out power target without actually having to move the power target slider in msi afterburner?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> so, which one will enable me to max out power target without actually having to move the power target slider in msi afterburner?


Dw on the left.


----------



## omar123

hey guys can anyone please unlock the voltage and power limit n my BIOS ( galaxy gtx 650 ti)
i am devistated i have tried all the ways but it didn't work PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE UNLOCK IT FOR ME,,,thank you http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?manufacturer=Galaxy&model=GTX+650+Ti


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omar123*
> 
> hey guys can anyone please unlock the voltage and power limit n my BIOS ( galaxy gtx 650 ti)
> i am devistated i have tried all the ways but it didn't work PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE UNLOCK IT FOR ME,,,thank you http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?manufacturer=Galaxy&model=GTX+650+Ti


which one?


----------



## paulzapanta156

Thx man,

Thats awesome, does the higher voltage from modded bios improves higher memory clock stability?


----------



## ghostrider85

i got 1254 stable @ 1.75v without throttling. i'll push it some more.


----------



## omar123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> which one?


here it is ( http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/131299/galaxy-gtx650ti-1024-120911.html ) than you very much, i really appreciate it


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulzapanta156*
> 
> Thx man,
> 
> Thats awesome, does the higher voltage from modded bios improves higher memory clock stability?


i don't think so, the voltage adjustment is for the core, there is a separate voltage controller for the memory but we can't adjust it.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omar123*
> 
> here it is ( http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/131299/galaxy-gtx650ti-1024-120911.html ) than you very much, i really appreciate it


650ti doesn't have boost so therefore there is no power limit. i just unlocked the voltage and fan speed up to the max.
don't know where to upload it though.


----------



## omar123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> 650ti doesn't have boost so therefore there is no power limit. i just unlocked the voltage and fan speed up to the max.
> don't know where to upload it though.


upload it anywhere please mediafire,zippyshare,make it an anttatchment anything iam begging you!


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omar123*
> 
> upload it anywhere please mediafire,zippyshare,make it an anttatchment anything iam begging you!


give me a minute.

http://www.mediafire.com/download/pmub39jk6t6qmcm/650ti.rom


----------



## omar123

take your time, i love you man!


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omar123*
> 
> take your time, i love you man!


done


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried that before and it still throttles, I'll try it again.
> 
> Is this correct?
> How about the Power control Im not sure what any of those 6 fields exactly do
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/oE9iJep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bios.
Click to expand...

Does the max clock table value matter or is it ok to leave it as the same as my boost clock ?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Does the max clock table value matter or is it ok to leave it as the same as my boost clock ?


It does, the number 39 slot value on the boost table must be the same as your boost clock and base clock and boost limit, they all have to be the same.
Although i'm experiencing a bug that if you max out the voltage then the boost table doesn't matter, voltage also won't throttle down.

See, this technique only prevents clock throttling, not voltage throttling. There is also another way to prevent voltage throttling besides maxing out the voltage.
If you only prevent clockspeed throttling but not voltage throttling then it might be unstable.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Does the max clock table value matter or is it ok to leave it as the same as my boost clock ?
> 
> 
> 
> It does, the number 39 slot value on the boost table must be the same as your boost clock and base clock and boost limit, they all have to be the same.
> Although i'm experiencing a bug that if you max out the voltage then the boost table doesn't matter, voltage also won't throttle down.
> 
> See, this technique only prevents clock throttling, not voltage throttling. There is also another way to prevent voltage throttling besides maxing out the voltage.
> If you only prevent clockspeed throttling but not voltage throttling then it might be unstable.
Click to expand...

So how do we prevent voltage throttle?

#39 is 1202Mhz, and I would like to keep 1228Mhz un throttled, how can we do that ?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> So how do we prevent voltage throttle?
> 
> #39 is 1202Mhz, and I would like to keep 1228Mhz un throttled, how can we do that ?


adjust the slider on the bottom till #39 displays 1228.

what voltage do you want it to set at?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> So how do we prevent voltage throttle?
> 
> #39 is 1202Mhz, and I would like to keep 1228Mhz un throttled, how can we do that ?
> 
> 
> 
> adjust the slider on the bottom till #39 displays 1228.
> 
> what voltage do you want it to set at?
Click to expand...

Id like to know the options for 1.200 and 1.212


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Id like to know the options for 1.200 and 1.212


At 1212, symply just max out the 3 top voltage sliders, anything below that, set the two top voltage sliders at desired voltage, then set the third slider one or two clicks less.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Id like to know the options for 1.200 and 1.212
> 
> 
> 
> At 1212, symply just max out the 3 top voltage sliders, anything below that, set the two top voltage sliders at desired voltage, then set the third slider one or two clicks less.
Click to expand...

Top card seems to run pretty stable but bottom card is having some issues, but by using offsets bottom card is pretty much stable as top card. This is with heaven 4.0


----------



## Circaflex

man my new card sucks, my first card hits 1632/3544 this new card cant even hit 1300 so sad =(


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Top card seems to run pretty stable but bottom card is having some issues, but by using offsets bottom card is pretty much stable as top card. This is with heaven 4.0


I may have missed it but did you also raise power, you shouldn't see throttling which the above implies (unless of course temps are little high).


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I may have missed it but did you also raise power, you shouldn't see throttling which the above implies (unless of course temps are little high).


yup, there should be no throttling at all when there is a load, mine stays at 1228 all the time when under load.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Top card seems to run pretty stable but bottom card is having some issues, but by using offsets bottom card is pretty much stable as top card. This is with heaven 4.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may have missed it but did you also raise power, you shouldn't see throttling which the above implies (unless of course temps are little high).
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I may have missed it but did you also raise power, you shouldn't see throttling which the above implies (unless of course temps are little high).
> 
> 
> 
> yup, there should be no throttling at all when there is a load, mine stays at 1228 all the time when under load.
Click to expand...

Yes I raised the power at 150%, it does not throttle if I just use MSI-AB offsets. Temp is under 65c


----------



## tinuz97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Circaflex*
> 
> man my new card sucks, my first card hits 1632/3544 this new card cant even hit 1300 so sad =(


1632mhz is a typo right?
Even hardmodded i did not see 1600+


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> 1632mhz is a typo right?
> Even hardmodded i did not see 1600+


It has to be i dont believe 1632


----------



## jamdox

Hi guys, I'm having trouble with this. I unlock bios either with one of the tools in OP or with the very nice (!) bios tweak program from that German forum.

I try not to go past the 1.215V mark, but I still get throttling, even with no other OC. How do I get around this?

The other program also has a lot of options I was curious if anyone understood, like boost tables, etc.

Thanks.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamdox*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm having trouble with this. I unlock bios either with one of the tools in OP or with the very nice (!) bios tweak program from that German forum.
> 
> I try not to go past the 1.215V mark, but I still get throttling, even with no other OC. How do I get around this?
> 
> The other program also has a lot of options I was curious if anyone understood, like boost tables, etc.
> 
> Thanks.


i know how to use it but i'm not good at english so i can't really explain how to.
give me a copy of your bios. tell me your target clocks and voltage, i will do it for you.


----------



## Scouty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamdox*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm having trouble with this. I unlock bios either with one of the tools in OP or with the very nice (!) bios tweak program from that German forum.
> 
> I try not to go past the 1.215V mark, but I still get throttling, even with no other OC. How do I get around this?
> 
> The other program also has a lot of options I was curious if anyone understood, like boost tables, etc.
> 
> Thanks.


high power consumption equals core throttling... so u have to increase max POWER draw of ur card to get higher speeds without throttling . a better psu is recommned to do this since the card will eat more than normal.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scouty*
> 
> high power consumption equals core throttling... so u have to increase max POWER draw of ur card to get higher speeds without throttling . a better psu is recommned to do this since the card will eat more than normal.


there is a way to prevent throttling without using max voltage. my card doesn't throttle.


----------



## jamdox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scouty*
> 
> high power consumption equals core throttling... so u have to increase max POWER draw of ur card to get higher speeds without throttling . a better psu is recommned to do this since the card will eat more than normal.


Really? I have a 550W PSU. That's not enough? It's supposedly a single-rail design.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> i know how to use it but i'm not good at english so i can't really explain how to.
> give me a copy of your bios. tell me your target clocks and voltage, i will do it for you.


Wow, thanks. I just want the max that won't trottle. I don't know how stable the core is with more volts, because it throttles. Memory is stable to 6608, so maybe 6508, which is 3254 in settings.

GK106_orig.rom.zip 57k .zip file


EDIT: +rep btw. Really wish there was a good guide for that bios tool, though.

So, I thought that modding the bios increased the level at which it would start to throttle. Why is it not working, I wonder?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamdox*
> 
> Wow, thanks. I just want the max that won't trottle. I don't know how stable the core is with more volts, because it throttles. Memory is stable to 6608, so maybe 6508, which is 3254 in settings.


well, i don't really know your card's capability, so i can't pick the right clockspeed and voltage for you. what i can do is to prevent your card from throttling.


----------



## jamdox

Great! I sure wish you could explain how


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamdox*
> 
> Great! I sure wish you could explain how


so, tell me what clockspeed and voltage you want me to set it at?


----------



## jamdox

Um, 1100 normal 1200 boost, and 1.212V? Pretty standard? With 6508 MHz RAM.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamdox*
> 
> Um, 1100 normal 1200 boost, and 1.212V? Pretty standard? With 6508 MHz RAM.


to disable throttling you have to disable boost. to disable boost you have to set boost clock and boost limit to the same value as baseclock.
what i'm saying is why not just set your baseclock to 1200? and i thought you don't want to use max voltage?


----------



## jamdox

Aaaaaaaaaaaaah. I want it to go as fast as stable, although I would prefer it to be able to clock up and down depending on load.

My only concerns with voltage are avoiding degradation and throttling


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamdox*
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaah. I want it to go as fast as stable, although I would prefer it to be able to clock up and down depending on load.
> 
> My only concerns with voltage are avoiding degradation and throttling


it will still clock up and down depending on load, what i'm saying is the thermal throttling.
for example you have boost clock of 1202, but if you reach 70C your gpu will throttle down


----------



## derfer

Any of these editors have an option to get rid of the card boot message? Slowing down my reboot time.


----------



## jamdox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> it will still clock up and down depending on load, what i'm saying is the thermal throttling.
> for example you have boost clock of 1202, but if you reach 70C your gpu will throttle down


Perfect! I've already given you two reps, though, so I'm not sure how many is appropriate









You have my thanks.


----------



## EarlZ

So I made a bios with 1215Core/Boost and set the voltage 1&2 @ 1.175 to get 1.200v and the bottom card only goes upto 1.185 though If I set both cards at 1.212 both of them go that high.. Is this normal that some cards only go 1 set up the voltage table?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamdox*
> 
> Perfect! I've already given you two reps, though, so I'm not sure how many is appropriate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have my thanks.


your bios have a different voltage sliders than my 680, i'm still trying to figure out what to do.


----------



## jamdox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> your bios have a different voltage sliders than my 680, i'm still trying to figure out what to do.


Eh, don't sweat it. Now that I know I can't try to have a boost clock, it'll hopefully go more smoothly.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamdox*
> 
> Eh, don't sweat it. Now that I know I can't try to have a boost clock, it'll hopefully go more smoothly.


what's the boost clock for if you can just set your base clock as high as the boost clock?

gk106.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## jamdox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> what's the boost clock for if you can just set your base clock as high as the boost clock?
> 
> gk106.zip 56k .zip file


I though there was some power management issue with having clocks that high or something.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamdox*
> 
> I though there was some power management issue with having clocks that high or something.


what do you mean? plus i thought you want 1200?


----------



## jamdox

Yes! Yes! I'm just new to OCing Kepler.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> Any of these editors have an option to get rid of the card boot message? Slowing down my reboot time.


You have that?


----------



## ajmi982

Below are my Gigabyte GTX660OC default settings AFTER bios mod using KeplarBiOS Tweaker.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[



Heaven 4.0 on Ultra settings ran stable with default bios and default settings. I dont have a screen shot but the score was 19.7fps, 497 points at 1920x1080 on ultra settings and 8x anti.

Once I ran heaven with the modified bios the latest Nvidia driver (320.14) kept crashing.

WORK IN PROGRESS.... didnt know how to save


----------



## 100cotton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> My bios.


Care to just upload your bios? (Unless I missed it somewhere.) Clearly the bios version seems to play a role as I copied yours exactly, minus memory, and my bios still throttles my card.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> Care to just upload your bios? (Unless I missed it somewhere.) Clearly the bios version seems to play a role as I copied yours exactly, minus memory, and my bios still throttles my card.


Sure

Bios.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## ajmi982

Running out of Steam. Would like some support on how to push this card more in a stable state.

My Default(Original) BiOS

original-660.zip 122k .zip file


So its 8 minutes into the 3rd OT and almost 1am in the east... time to give up on this...









Here is where I am at right now, would like to push further tomorrow. Any suggestions would be great!!

My BiOS


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







MY GPU-Z Readout POST Heaven 4.0


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







MY Heaven Benchmark


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Am I leaving any obvious performance on the table? If so, please let me know what additional tweaks to make. Thanks.

ALSO...OC GURU Settings


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## 100cotton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Sure
> 
> Bios.zip 57k .zip file


I'm still getting throttling it seems, but it's usually above 1250+ instead of like 1150-1200. Will do more testing.

Edit: To clarify it's a power throttle, not temps. Card is always mid 60s.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> I'm still getting throttling it seems, but it's usually above 1250+ instead of like 1150-1200. Will do more testing.
> 
> Edit: To clarify it's a power throttle, not temps. Card is always mid 60s.


Power? Hmm I have never power throttled. That is for temps.


----------



## 100cotton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Power? Hmm I have never power throttled. That is for temps.


Tried some trackmania and was getting a solid 1293 clock, but the voltage never went higher than 1.175v, and I checked and was able to set it up to 1.212v. Not sure what's going on.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> Tried some trackmania and was getting a solid 1293 clock, but the voltage never went higher than 1.175v, and I checked and was able to set it up to 1.212v. Not sure what's going on.


try lowering the memory clock down a bit 7100 is pretty high . your GPU+ memory OC is just pulling more than card is set to handle .

try something like 6800 and see if that changes throttling with 1293 . The other thing you could try is you still have little room to raise power target as from pic your at 225 and max is 250w so you could try 235 or so depending on how bad it is throttling .
ever chip is different on how much it clocks and how much it eats power .


----------



## EarlZ

How much is the allowed power draw on a refernce 680? Only 150%?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> How much is the allowed power draw on a refernce 680? Only 150%?


It probably won't even draw that much honestly.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> How much is the allowed power draw on a refernce 680? Only 150%?
> 
> 
> 
> It probably won't even draw that much honestly.
Click to expand...

Idk, Using MSI-AB v3 beta 10 shows that Im hitting it pretty close, but the beta 9 readings show im around 109% so Im not sure maybe its just a reading error?


----------



## Forceman

Most likely. I don't think the cards can draw that much without be hard modded.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Most likely. I don't think the cards can draw that much without be hard modded.


my gpu-z reports 112% max power draw, 1.1500v 1200mhz.


----------



## deception345

Hey Guys,
I noticed that on my card that when ever my GPU goes above 70 degrees, It automatically downclocks? I was under the assumption the 600 series downclock based on power usage and not temperatures (Unlike the 700 series). The power usage is sitting around 76 - 87% in games like Crysis 3 and Planetside 2. Anyone got an idea what might cause this?

Edit: I compared my overclocks and I'm only getting 2FPS more. Now idk if it's Afterburner or maybe it's the game (Metro Last Light), But with these higher values I should be getting a much higher performance ratio.

Stock Clock: 1215Mhz
Memory: 3000Mhz

Overclocked Clock: 1306Mhz
Memory: 3525Mhz

This was tested on maxed out settings @ 1080p. I did this test on both Unlocked and Locked BIOS and it's still the same result. I have flashed back to default since my GPU wont go higher then 1306Mhz, Unless it's Afterburner?

Edit: I had a look at my CPU and GPU usage, As I expected the GPU was using 100% of the GPU, But to by surprise the CPU usage was between 42% - 50% usage. Should I consider maybe overclocking my CPU higher, Perhaps it's a possible bottleneck?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Idk, Using MSI-AB v3 beta 10 shows that Im hitting it pretty close, but the beta 9 readings show im around 109% so Im not sure maybe its just a reading error?


If your using AB beta 10 there are new limits that can show on graph . you need 320.xx drivers .

From beta10 changelog
"Added temperature limit, power limit, voltage limit and maximum overvoltage limit graphs to hardware monitoring module for release 320 and newer NVIDIA driver. The graphs help you to understand the reasons of realtime performance limitations (e.g. reaching power target) on GPU Boost compatible graphics cards "

AFAIK , these new limits will show a 0 or 1 , 0 being not hit limit and 1 being it does .

I can't confirm above as I still use older AB and 314 drivers .


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> I noticed that on my card that when ever my GPU goes above 70 degrees, It automatically downclocks? I was under the assumption the 600 series downclock based on power usage and not temperatures (Unlike the 700 series). The power usage is sitting around 76 - 87% in games like Crysis 3 and Planetside 2. Anyone got an idea what might cause this?
> 
> Edit: I compared my overclocks and I'm only getting 2FPS more. Now idk if it's Afterburner or maybe it's the game (Metro Last Light), But with these higher values I should be getting a much higher performance ratio.
> 
> Stock Clock: 1215Mhz
> Memory: 3000Mhz
> 
> Overclocked Clock: 1306Mhz
> Memory: 3525Mhz
> 
> This was tested on maxed out settings @ 1080p. I did this test on both Unlocked and Locked BIOS and it's still the same result. I have flashed back to default since my GPU wont go higher then 1306Mhz, Unless it's Afterburner?
> 
> Edit: I had a look at my CPU and GPU usage, As I expected the GPU was using 100% of the GPU, But to by surprise the CPU usage was between 42% - 50% usage. Should I consider maybe overclocking my CPU higher, Perhaps it's a possible bottleneck?


I posted to you in 660ti thread but copy here to .

"6xx down clock at 70c and 80c (I never tested 80c ) 13mhz steps at each trigger point .

In fact my card has a low limit to were it won't reach max clock till 60c , not sure if all do that but my 660ti PE/OC does ."
The 7xx series uses a temp limit ,so as long as you can keep card cool it allows more clocks as you set limit higher .
That is boost II

With your PE you need to keep temps in the 60-70c range for max performance . Seeing GPU usage of high 90's to 100% is normal and good, cause if usage goes much below 50-55% it will clock way down .

Your CPU being around 50% is fine and very normal in most games even if game is multi-threaded well . I doubt you get much of boost upgrading although it can help with SLI+ multi-card setup I think you need 680+ to benefit much


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

I spent a good 5-6 hours yesterday messing around with the KGB editor and a combo of NVflash and Firestorm (Firestorm seems to be a little less of a hassle). After doing a little more digging i came across a program called Kepler Bios Tweaker. Has anyone had success with this program?

It appears that it can modify your base core clock and force change that to what you would want it as a boost clock (without using EVGA Precision K-Boost). My question is after numerous times trying to flash it properly.

Is there a specific voltage i have to run on a modded bios once i change a clock speed?. Because even in the KGB editor, if i only change the boost frequency to 1176 (Which is what i can run 100% stable), and change out the 1187500 voltage for the 1150000 voltage the frequency wont stick, or it will be +/- 13MHz.

If i run K-boost on EVGA Precision i can run 1176MHz at 1.175v 24/7, that's what im aiming for in the modded bios. I'm aware that it jumps 2 levels in voltage when it boosts. But trying to make my bios understand that it doesn't need to boost anymore seems to be a pain. Is there a specific Power Profile P0-5-6-8? that i have to change that controls that boost?. I would like it to run 1176Mhz 1.175v 24/7 without using precision for offesets or k-boost, (so i can see gpu utilization)

I guess what i'm asking is, can someone give me an idea of what voltage and power target i need to set my modded bios for to successfully flash an 1176MHz clock. (I dont want to use EVGA precision to force the offsets anymore)


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnthusiastG4m3r*
> 
> I spent a good 5-6 hours yesterday messing around with the KGB editor and a combo of NVflash and Firestorm (Firestorm seems to be a little less of a hassle). After doing a little more digging i came across a program called Kepler Bios Tweaker. Has anyone had success with this program?
> 
> It appears that it can modify your base core clock and force change that to what you would want it as a boost clock (without using EVGA Precision K-Boost). My question is after numerous times trying to flash it properly.
> 
> Is there a specific voltage i have to run on a modded bios once i change a clock speed?. Because even in the KGB editor, if i only change the boost frequency to 1176 (Which is what i can run 100% stable), and change out the 1187500 voltage for the 1150000 voltage the frequency wont stick, or it will be +/- 13MHz.
> 
> If i run K-boost on EVGA Precision i can run 1176MHz at 1.175v 24/7, that's what im aiming for in the modded bios. I'm aware that it jumps 2 levels in voltage when it boosts. But trying to make my bios understand that it doesn't need to boost anymore seems to be a pain. Is there a specific Power Profile P0-5-6-8? that i have to change that controls that boost?. I would like it to run 1176Mhz 1.175v 24/7 without using precision for offesets or k-boost, (so i can see gpu utilization)
> 
> I guess what i'm asking is, can someone give me an idea of what voltage and power target i need to set my modded bios for to successfully flash an 1176MHz clock. (I dont want to use EVGA precision to force the offsets anymore)


I think most here use KBT , it most detail editor AFAIK .
Yes, you can set each frequency separately .

Not following you here, default voltage is 1150mv , if you raise it to 1187 your boost will go higher as long as you don't hit any limits (power, temps etc) .

I never used EVGA precision K boost so not sure on this , if you limit voltage you will need to adjust clocks in AB or Precision .

try setting base clock, boost clock and max boost table clock to 1176 .
1176 is not that high, I would think just raising the the GPU base and boost equally just like how it does in AB an Precision would work , not sure if you need any added voltage for that .
You just need to know how much offset you add in Precision and add that amount in KBT to match 1176 .


----------



## Tept

Am I just blind? I am not seeing where to download this bios.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tept*
> 
> Am I just blind? I am not seeing where to download this bios.


because you can just unlock your own bios.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Idk, Using MSI-AB v3 beta 10 shows that Im hitting it pretty close, but the beta 9 readings show im around 109% so Im not sure maybe its just a reading error?
> 
> 
> 
> If your using AB beta 10 there are new limits that can show on graph . you need 320.xx drivers .
> 
> From beta10 changelog
> "Added temperature limit, power limit, voltage limit and maximum overvoltage limit graphs to hardware monitoring module for release 320 and newer NVIDIA driver. The graphs help you to understand the reasons of realtime performance limitations (e.g. reaching power target) on GPU Boost compatible graphics cards "
> 
> AFAIK , these new limits will show a 0 or 1 , 0 being not hit limit and 1 being it does .
> 
> I can't confirm above as I still use older AB and 314 drivers .
Click to expand...

Ok I understand that if the power limit will return a 1 value im hitting the limit but how does that explain why on beta10 the readings go upto 150% usage while on beta 9 it barely hits 109% ?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Ok I understand that if the power limit will return a 1 value im hitting the limit but how does that explain why on beta10 the readings go upto 150% usage while on beta 9 it barely hits 109% ?


I have no idea on that , ask over at MSI AB forum .
I do know beta10 seems to have broken voltage regulation but this only applies to MSI lightening/hawk/PE models AFAIK and what your saying is backward as far as power usage (higher with beta10)

http://forums.guru3d.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=55


----------



## Tept

Trying to mod GTX 690 bios. I have saved both A and B roms. I have a GTX 650Ti as index=0, and the 690 is index=1 and 2. I've tried this 4 times to redo it from scratch.

I mod rom A with V3Ds editor and then attempt to flash it into index=1, I get a hierarchy mismatch error and it goes right back to the command prompt. Then I attempt to flash it onto index=2 to see what it says to that and I get this message.



I haven't tried to do anything with B rom yet.

Anyone got some insight?

As an extra bit of info when I try to save these bios through GPU-Z I get a BIOS reading not supported error. Also, all I edited in the roms was both voltage tables to 1.20000 and that's it.


----------



## EarlZ

I flashed both my cards with the same bios to run at 1.187 but the top card will randomly run at 1.175 or 1.187. I have the power target set to 132%. But when I'm flashing them with 1.200 or 1.212v they are both in sycn. Is this expected or is the card running at 1.175 problematic?


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I flashed both my cards with the same bios to run at 1.187 but the top card will randomly run at 1.175 or 1.187. I have the power target set to 132%. But when I'm flashing them with 1.200 or 1.212v they are both in sycn. Is this expected or is the card running at 1.175 problematic?


It shouldn't be fluctuating like that especially if you force flashed the bios to have them 100% run at that voltage. Are you running max performance in NVCP?


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

How safe is it to go over the standard GTX 670 power control. x2 6 pins + 75w from PCI-E slot = 225w. Can i push the max to say 250ish without frying the card as long as temps are good?


----------



## kevindd992002

What is the use of GPU Boost 2.0 for a GTX 670 if it is already BIOS-modded?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnthusiastG4m3r*
> 
> How safe is it to go over the standard GTX 670 power control. x2 6 pins + 75w from PCI-E slot = 225w. Can i push the max to say 250ish without frying the card as long as temps are good?


With the clocks in your sig I doubt you have to. Either way I can't see it being able to draw more than physically possible but me personally I've now raised mine to 215W because few spots want it but I'm good there (used to be 200W).


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> With the clocks in your sig I doubt you have to. Either way I can't see it being able to draw more than physically possible but me personally I've now raised mine to 215W because few spots want it but I'm good there (used to be 200W).


I would of thought that too, but each application draws power differently. I can pass Heaven 4.0 and valley all day long with certain power draw settings. But if i play something like Bf3 on max settings on a 64 man map in a small area with tons of stuff going on, it can exceed by a few percent.

With that being said, these are my current settings





at 160% on power control target in EVGA precision ill be drawing 225w (the default max for the card). If it exceeds that i'll probably increase it to like 250

I'm wondering how much further i can push the core clock honestly. Stock bios no mods just locking it with evga kboost its 1136Mhz on core. I have it at 1215 now. But i'm wondering if i will see any min fps difference pushing it another 35mhz


----------



## error-id10t

The biggest draw for me happens on 3DMark Fire Strike Extreme.

But I cannot run the same high clocks on games such as Metro Last Light or BF3 so these use less. You can always give it a go, raise it to 235W which IMO would be safer than straight to 250W and see what happens - do you get throttled before that (ie: 225W card limit) or at 235W (power limit).


----------



## jamdox

I'm going to put out another call for advice on Kepler Bios Tweaker.

Especially with respect to the following questions:


Does increasing the P00 voltage matter? On my 660 my card tends to ride the power throttle anyway, and stays as close to Max Voltage #2 (1212.5) as possible
What is going on with the Clock States tab? I changed my P00 profile to MSD 600 (from 540), PWR 360 (from 324) and DISP 600 (from 540) and was able to add another 120MHz to my VRAM overclock.
Seriously. 120MHz. And there is ZERO documentation on this tab.
Has anyone else noticed their core frequency jump up past the boost limit?
EDIT: Another thing is an extremely odd behavior I noticed with further experimentation. Midway through a Heaven run the power cap will just come off, as in it is no longer there in GPU-Z. Voltage and core clocks go to max, but FPS drop by 30%+. I guess this is the trottling people talk about? What, then, is "Powr" under "PerfCap Reason" in GPU-Z?

And is this related to 320.18 killing cards?


----------



## error-id10t

1, Nope (unless 660 is somehow different from 670).

2, Nice find if correct. Where did you come up with those numbers? I've changed the various values in there to match 770 for example but the ones you listed are the same on both 670 and 770 (and your 660).

On the last point, unsure what you mean. If you don't restrict it but raise volts then yes.


----------



## jamdox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> 2, Nice find if correct. Where did you come up with those numbers?


I divided by 9 and multiplied by 10







This seems to have enabled my memory to go from 6608 to 6722 stable.

EDIT: I have a better sense of why the power capping would fail and the card would throttle/crash.

So there is a tendency in this card to "boost" 12.5mV above the limit. I had limit 1 set to 1212.5 and P00 and P02 on "auto", so when it tried to "boost" above that it would get super-hardcapped and fail. I'm going to try setting max, P00 and P02 voltages to 1200. After this I'll get back to the VRAM.

EDIT 2: Looks like it's 25mV, so I set the above to 1187.5. Wow, worked beautifully.

On the other hand, I'm going to walk back from the RAM claims for a bit. I'd been using fur to test but switching to wavy plane showed some errors.


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamdox*
> 
> I'm going to put out another call for advice on Kepler Bios Tweaker.
> 
> Especially with respect to the following questions:
> 
> 
> Does increasing the P00 voltage matter? On my 660 my card tends to ride the power throttle anyway, and stays as close to Max Voltage #2 (1212.5) as possible
> What is going on with the Clock States tab? I changed my P00 profile to MSD 600 (from 540), PWR 360 (from 324) and DISP 600 (from 540) and was able to add another 120MHz to my VRAM overclock.
> Seriously. 120MHz. And there is ZERO documentation on this tab.
> Has anyone else noticed their core frequency jump up past the boost limit?
> EDIT: Another thing is an extremely odd behavior I noticed with further experimentation. Midway through a Heaven run the power cap will just come off, as in it is no longer there in GPU-Z. Voltage and core clocks go to max, but FPS drop by 30%+. I guess this is the trottling people talk about? What, then, is "Powr" under "PerfCap Reason" in GPU-Z?
> 
> And is this related to 320.18 killing cards?


#2 that's an interesting find. I'm a little nervous touching that section of the KBT, the few times that i have. I have bricked my card and had to reflash it with a USB DOS Key. No big deal. But it was annoying. Then again the area's i modified were P05 and P08 for my 670


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

After many hours yesterday experimenting with the KBT 1.25 and my GTX 670 SLI setup. I think i'm finally gonna settle down with my current OC, unless someone can explain to me a way to lessen my power draw after increasing my max voltage. Let me explain

Currently i have

Max Voltage #1 - 1.1875v
Max Voltage #2 - 1.1875v

P00 - 1.1875v

Core Clock - 1202MHz
Boost Clock - 1202MHz
Boost Limit - 1202MHz

Memory Clock - 3105MHz

Boost Table - #39 Slot aligned at the top with 00 at 1202MHz

Fan Speed - 30%/100%

Power Control (Numbers on the left are the power target slider in EVGA or MSIA, numbers on the right are the fail safe)

Min - (48%) 100000 | Min - 100000
Def - (100%) 172400 | Def - 225000
Max - (131%) 225000 | Max - 245000

With the current settings above running numerous 3DMark11 runs and Heaven 4.0 (Extreme), and Valley 1.0 runs my power draw only rises above my 131% target of 225w by 2%, 3% max causing a slight core throttle. Not often enough or long enough to seriously hinder my 3DMark11 score, which i got about 20 mins ago.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6754434

My question to you is. When i try to OC my core to 1228MHz, i have to boost my voltage to at least 1.200/1.212v to be stable even running the test. But when i do that my power draw goes through the roof. It can exceed the max value by 10-15% sometimes.Now you would think if you just added another 15% on to 225w you would be golden. But that isn't the case. It just seems to exceedingly draw more and more power. I'm fairly new to the KBT and bios modding in general, but i understand the basics. But cant seem to understand why increasing the voltage is causing my power draw to go crazy.

Not that 1228MHz from 1202MHz is really gonna see a difference lol.


----------



## jamdox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnthusiastG4m3r*
> 
> #2 that's an interesting find. I'm a little nervous touching that section of the KBT, the few times that i have. I have bricked my card and had to reflash it with a USB DOS Key. No big deal. But it was annoying. Then again the area's i modified were P05 and P08 for my 670


As I mentioned I was less enthusiastic about it once I switched from fur to wavy plane. But yeah, I have been surprised that I've been able to change everything in that section and it doesn't seem to do much. But I've not messed around with anything beyond P02.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What is the use of GPU Boost 2.0 for a GTX 670 if it is already BIOS-modded?


There is no use, unless you find that you are not able to disable throttling OR you have no temperature problems (going past 70C). I will add this to the OP.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamdox*
> 
> As I mentioned I was less enthusiastic about it once I switched from fur to wavy plane. But yeah, I have been surprised that I've been able to change everything in that section and it doesn't seem to do much. But I've not messed around with anything beyond P02.


I went through the 660, 670, 680, 690, 770, 780 and Titan vBIOSes and only 780/Titan have them different and only for DISP where it's set to 648 instead of our 540.

If they made a difference, you'd expect the unlocked cards or "better" cards to have higher values regardless. Would like to see what one of those TI vBIOS shows but haven't looked yet.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> There is no use, unless you find that you are not able to disable throttling OR you have no temperature problems (going past 70C). I will add this to the OP.


Thanks. Yes, please add it to the OP as I think this question will be asked several times.

Are there recent discoveries in overclocking the 670 better using KBT? I'm reading the thread and I see that some people are even tweaking the P0 voltage and other things to further overclock their cards with achieved stability.


----------



## RussK14

Anyone had success with modding the 780? I know KBT reads the bios, just curious if upping the right side Power Control Max (mW) will help being voltage is limited to 1212.5 (mV).

And does the current NvFlash support flashing EEPROM?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Are there recent discoveries in overclocking the 670 better using KBT? I'm reading the thread and I see that some people are even tweaking the P0 voltage and other things to further overclock their cards with achieved stability.


Don't think so though it'd be nice if someone could decipher what those values actually mean. PWR sounds obvious and then the difference for DISP of 540 to 648 for 780/Titan is interesting but I can't make the math work as to where that 108 increase comes from to figure out what it might do (too few sensors in these stock cards).

But that said, if you've been running modded vBIOS for a long time I'd suggest going back to stock and see what you get nowadays, I've just done this and found I can do the modded clocks @ stock today for some reason (of course had to raise power to remove throttling).


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Don't think so though it'd be nice if someone could decipher what those values actually mean. PWR sounds obvious and then the difference for DISP of 540 to 648 for 780/Titan is interesting but I can't make the math work as to where that 108 increase comes from to figure out what it might do (too few sensors in these stock cards).
> 
> But that said, if you've been running modded vBIOS for a long time I'd suggest going back to stock and see what you get nowadays, I've just done this and found I can do the modded clocks @ stock today for some reason (of course had to raise power to remove throttling).


You mean you were able to run modded clocks at stock voltage?


----------



## error-id10t

Yeah but it's been a long time since I tried and of course since then there's been a variety of new drivers for GPU, BIOS (both GPU and MOBO) and other drivers. Maybe the combination of all this has helped.

I'm not saying the over-voltage was hindering anything, just that I don't need it for the clocks I settled on as stable awhile back now. So if you've used this set-and-forget method for a long time like me, just a timely reminder to check if you can improve today or try them at stock if that's what you want.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Yeah but it's been a long time since I tried and of course since then there's been a variety of new drivers for GPU, BIOS (both GPU and MOBO) and other drivers. Maybe the combination of all this has helped.
> 
> I'm not saying the over-voltage was hindering anything, just that I don't need it for the clocks I settled on as stable awhile back now. So if you've used this set-and-forget method for a long time like me, just a timely reminder to check if you can improve today or try them at stock if that's what you want.


Ayt, will try but as far as I remember before I wasn't stable at voltages below 1.212V (the one set in the vBIOS).


----------



## bozzd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussK14*
> 
> Anyone had success with modding the 780? I know KBT reads the bios, just curious if upping the right side Power Control Max (mW) will help being voltage is limited to 1212.5 (mV).
> 
> And does the current NvFlash support flashing EEPROM?


raising the voltage pattern p00 slider to 1215mv and p01 will increase the voltage when the core clock is high as require


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bozzd*
> 
> raising the voltage pattern p00 slider to 1215mv and p01 will increase the voltage when the core clock is high as require


What?


----------



## Edkiefer

I thought the new 7xx gives you max of 1.212 already through software .
How does editing bios give you anymore ?

I thought 6xx/7xx all maxed out at 1.212 unless it has secondary voltage regulator like MSI Lightening, PE, hawk etc

Won't raising the P0 and P1 just raise the voltage at lower clock .


----------



## windsurfdoctor

I just downloaded gtx 770 DCU II OC bios, since my card is 680 DCU II OC and tried to flash it but the Flash tool did not allow me.... any suggestions ?


----------



## error-id10t

Make sure you use the options to remove protection.. like option 5 and 6 and protectoff.

overridetype - 5 Allow firmware and adapter PCI device ID mismatch.
overridesub - 6 Allow firmware and adapter PCI subsystem ID mismatch.
protectoff - r Remove EEPROM write protect (only on some EEPROM's).

Depends on what it's complaining on though.


----------



## Frenky91

Hi i have gtx 680L so i wont i to flash to a gtx 770L bios can i do that or? woth shoud i do? this is al LN2 bios for 770L

MSI.GTX770.2048.130507.zip 58k .zip file


----------



## Cookybiscuit

Anyone else not able to get this site to load? http://www.v3dt.com/nvidia/600/


----------



## error-id10t

Doesn't work here either, but use "Kepler Bios Tweaker" anyway.

ie:
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=374772


----------



## Cookybiscuit

Couldn't help but notice that some of the info in that is wrong when I load my BIOS into it, it says my minimum fan speed is 30 and the max allowed is 85, but its actually 26 and 100, does this matter? All I want to do is let the card idle at a lower RPM, don't care about speed more than happy with that already.


----------



## bluewr

So will the 760 Bio work for 670 4gb with GPU Boost 2.0?
Or wait for 760 TI bio?


----------



## error-id10t

Someone here was saying they used 770 vBIOS. If you're interested to test.. there are 2 for 4GB around, though personally I see no reason for Boost2.


----------



## Celisuis

Here's what I managed to get on a Palit Jetstream 4GB GTX 680 using Kepler Bios Tweaker:



Couldn't get any higher because it kept crashing nVidia drivers and then Heaven Benchmark.

I'm on 314.22 drivers, not sure if that's make any difference (First time OCing nVidia)

I've uploaded the bios in case anyone wants to look at it.

I don't care about fan noise, as I can hardly hear it at 70% anyway

stable1.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Someone here was saying they used 770 vBIOS. If you're interested to test.. there are 2 for 4GB around, though personally I see no reason for Boost2.


What's the worse that could happen?


----------



## error-id10t

The GPU disappears and you can't see it in BIOS etc. Now you can't flash it back and it's effectively dead. That's the worst but it may also boot but give wrong resolution, in that case you'd just flash back the working vBIOS.

Or it works.


----------



## Cookybiscuit

I can't get this site to read my BIOS for some reason?

http://www.v3dt.com/nvidia/600/settings.php

If I upload someone elses it does it fine, if I upload mine it says 'No File Specified'. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## kaneandtaker

Some questions if you don't mind:

1. I have 2x PNY GTX 680s in SLI. Was wondering if flashing to GTX 770 BIOS would increase performance?

2. I noticed some of you guys modded your P00 voltage. What exactly does that do?

3. If my base clock, boosted clock and boost tables all have the same value of 1228 MHz, will my GPU idle at the default 300+ MHz (IIRC) or will it idle at 1228 MHz?


----------



## Celisuis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaneandtaker*
> 
> Some questions if you don't mind:
> 
> 1. I have 2x PNY GTX 680s in SLI. Was wondering if flashing to GTX 770 BIOS would increase performance?
> 
> 2. I noticed some of you guys modded your P00 voltage. What exactly does that do?
> 
> 3. If my base clock, boosted clock and boost tables all have the same value of 1228 MHz, will my GPU idle at the default 300+ MHz (IIRC) or will it idle at 1228 MHz?


1. There is no evidence(afaik) that shows the 770 bios _actually_ works or does anything. You would be better off modding your own bios using KBT.

2. P00 Voltage from what I can gather(may be wrong) is the voltage given when the card is under full load.

3. My clocks are all the same, and downclock from 1176 (Which it's clocked to) when idle.


----------



## kaneandtaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celisuis*
> 
> 1. There is no evidence(afaik) that shows the 770 bios _actually_ works or does anything. You would be better off modding your own bios using KBT.
> 
> 2. P00 Voltage from what I can gather(may be wrong) is the voltage given when the card is under full load.
> 
> 3. My clocks are all the same, and downclock from 1176 (Which it's clocked to) when idle.


Thanks so much for the reply. It really helped me.

This is currently my BIOS settings from KBT. I wondered if I could squeeze more performance out of it, or is this the maximum I can go already?


----------



## jason387

Has anyone tried unlocking the voltage to 1.2v on the gtx 650ti?


----------



## trelokomio58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> It is most likely the card just no liking the bios for some reason, this has happened multiple times and I am still clueless as to why. I modded the bios, try it and hope for the best.
> 
> trelokomio58.zip 56k .zip file


That unlocked bios is working perfect for me, but today i saw, that my card goes over 150% power limit with this bios sometimes and thats why sometimes the card downclocks!!!!

Please, please @General123 can you mod that bios again for me, and change the board limit from 150% to 180% or even higher if it's possible??

That bios is perfect, i only want to change the board limit over 150%, nothing else!!

I hope that you will help me @General123!!
My card is GTX 680 reference!

Thanks in advance!!!!!!


----------



## Celisuis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaneandtaker*
> 
> Thanks so much for the reply. It really helped me.
> 
> This is currently my BIOS settings from KBT. I wondered if I could squeeze more performance out of it, or is this the maximum I can go already?


Your boost clock wants to be either higher or the same as your normal clock,


----------



## jason387

No matter to what voltage I unlock in the bios after flashing my modded bios the voltage tab in every overclocking software only increases by .1(from 1.15 to 1.16). That sucks. With atleast 1.18v I know this card could easily reach the GTX 650ti Boost performance. My present clocks are 1150/1650Mhz at 1.162v. Is this voltage safe? During gaming with gpu at 99% load my temps never exceed 68c.


----------



## Falling Rain

Out of curiosity I unlocked my card to run at the higher voltage... but it started crashing afterwards (Didn't overclock or anything) on Heavens Benchmark and 3DMark11... sooo I reverted back to default and it works fine again... anyone else got this problem
I have a EVGA GeForce GTX 660 Superclocked
my base clock is 1046 MHz


----------



## kaneandtaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celisuis*
> 
> Your boost clock wants to be either higher or the same as your normal clock,


Ah I didn't see that thanks for the heads up. I guess these settings are the maximum I can go?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falling Rain*
> 
> Out of curiosity I unlocked my card to run at the higher voltage... but it started crashing afterwards (Didn't overclock or anything) on Heavens Benchmark and 3DMark11... sooo I reverted back to default and it works fine again... anyone else got this problem
> I have a EVGA GeForce GTX 660 Superclocked
> my base clock is 1046 MHz


If you increase the voltage by modding the BIOS the card will automatically clock higher. So your card may be boosting to an unstable clock speed - you can either try using a negative offset in Afterburner/Precision or limit the boost clock in the BIOS (by modding it again). What does Afterburner show for the actual clock speed in testing?


----------



## erickj92

Today I started running into issues with this flash. I have an nVidia 660 TI and it just started doing the "Your display driver has stopped responding and has recovered" error. I tried flashing back the original ROM, but it didn't help. When I look at the info on my stock ROM, it tells me my boost clock is at 1204 Mhz, which is way higher than it should be. What's going wrong here? I'm afraid my card may be fried as a result of this.

Edit: It's not impossible for me to even get into Windows to try anything. Safemode works, though.


----------



## Scouty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erickj92*
> 
> Today I started running into issues with this flash. I have an nVidia 660 TI and it just started doing the "Your display driver has stopped responding and has recovered" error. I tried flashing back the original ROM, but it didn't help. When I look at the info on my stock ROM, it tells me my boost clock is at 1204 Mhz, which is way higher than it should be. What's going wrong here? I'm afraid my card may be fried as a result of this.
> 
> Edit: It's not impossible for me to even get into Windows to try anything. Safemode works, though.


add more P01.05 and 08 voltage.. to someting like 0.900mv =) .. must works.. its 2d clocks causing crash for u... not 3d.. (at least seems to me) .. for me this works .. since im using 760 bios in 670


----------



## DRNKMNKY

Hi!

I'm new here and recently got my Asus GTX 670 Mini, which I tried to flash with an unlocked BIOS as per the instructions provided here (BTW: congrats on this fabulous thread and the tons of information provided in it !).

Unfortunately I always get the following error message:

ERROR: failed to merge Inforom image:


I tried nvflash 5.118 and 5.134 for Windows as well as 5.127 and 5.128 for DOS. The only BIOS I successfully can flash is the untouched original BIOS I extracted with GPU-Z (also as per the instructions here).

Next I tried to use Kepler_Bios_Tweak and V3DT's online tool for unlocking instead of KGB (v 0.62) but also the BIOSes created with those two tools are rejected by nvflash with the error mentioned above. I even tried Firestrom but without any luck!

So my question is: has anyone successfully flashed the Asus GTX 670 Mini? Or is there a reason / explanation why this cannot work?

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## erickj92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erickj92*
> 
> Today I started running into issues with this flash. I have an nVidia 660 TI and it just started doing the "Your display driver has stopped responding and has recovered" error. I tried flashing back the original ROM, but it didn't help. When I look at the info on my stock ROM, it tells me my boost clock is at 1204 Mhz, which is way higher than it should be. What's going wrong here? I'm afraid my card may be fried as a result of this.
> 
> Edit: It's not impossible for me to even get into Windows to try anything. Safemode works, though.


I solved the issue by re-installing my video driver to the old version (314.07) but now when trying to play Borderlands 2, after about 10-30 minutes of playing it says "Borderlands2.exe has stopped working." then gives me a button to close the program. Could this be related to my graphics card?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRNKMNKY*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I'm new here and recently got my Asus GTX 670 Mini, which I tried to flash with an unlocked BIOS as per the instructions provided here (BTW: congrats on this fabulous thread and the tons of information provided in it !).
> 
> Unfortunately I always get the following error message:
> 
> ERROR: failed to merge Inforom image:
> 
> 
> I tried nvflash 5.118 and 5.134 for Windows as well as 5.127 and 5.128 for DOS. The only BIOS I successfully can flash is the untouched original BIOS I extracted with GPU-Z (also as per the instructions here).
> 
> Next I tried to use Kepler_Bios_Tweak and V3DT's online tool for unlocking instead of KGB (v 0.62) but also the BIOSes created with those two tools are rejected by nvflash with the error mentioned above. I even tried Firestrom but without any luck!
> 
> So my question is: has anyone successfully flashed the Asus GTX 670 Mini? Or is there a reason / explanation why this cannot work?
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!


Did you use :

Code:



Code:


nvflash --protectoff


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erickj92*
> 
> I solved the issue by re-installing my video driver to the old version (314.07) but now when trying to play Borderlands 2, after about 10-30 minutes of playing it says "Borderlands2.exe has stopped working." then gives me a button to close the program. Could this be related to my graphics card?


eventlog is your friend.. does it show NVidia fell over or anything?


----------



## erickj92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> eventlog is your friend.. does it show NVidia fell over or anything?


This is what I got:

Code:



Code:


Faulting application name: Borderlands2.exe, version: 1.0.10.24011, time stamp: 0x51cb7785
Faulting module name: nvd3dum.dll, version: 9.18.13.1407, time stamp: 0x5116d83e
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x006f3729
Faulting process id: 0xcf4
Faulting application start time: 0x01ce79156fedfd09
Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\Borderlands 2\Binaries\Win32\Borderlands2.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
Report Id: 8f83da5e-e50c-11e2-9ab0-bc5ff4ac0e78

Looks nVidia related, yes?


----------



## error-id10t

Yeah but looking at the error it's quite well known .. caused by various things. Did you get the stock vBIOS back or not? If not, have you gone back to defaults clocks? When you installed the drivers, did you do Custom / clean-install with AB or Precision turned off?


----------



## DRNKMNKY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Did you use :
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nvflash --protectoff


Thanks General for your reply! Actually, I tried both:
First, I only ran:

Code:



Code:


nvflash -5 -6 -i0 newbios.rom

Then I tried:

Code:



Code:


nvflash --protectoff

before I did:

Code:



Code:


nvflash -5 -6 -i0 newbios.rom

And finally I also tried:

Code:



Code:


nvflash -4 -5 -6 -i0 newbios.rom

The

Code:



Code:


nvflash --protectoff

returns SUCCESS (I cannot remember what it says exactly, but something along the line "Disabling write protection on EEPROM was successful"). But whether or not I do nvflash --protectoff the error when trying to flash stays the same: ERROR: failed to merge Inforom image.

Any other ideas or suggestions? I would greatly appreciate them!


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Yeah but looking at the error it's quite well known .. caused by various things. Did you get the stock vBIOS back or not? If not, have you gone back to defaults clocks? When you installed the drivers, did you do Custom / clean-install with AB or Precision turned off?


right , make sure you do clean install as the newer driver installs a new physicX version and BL2 uses it , in fact some have trouble with it set to max in in game setting with high clocks .


----------



## erickj92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Yeah but looking at the error it's quite well known .. caused by various things. Did you get the stock vBIOS back or not? If not, have you gone back to defaults clocks? When you installed the drivers, did you do Custom / clean-install with AB or Precision turned off?


Yeah, I got the stock installed again, however the core runs a little higher than the stock for some reason, so I underclocked it a bit so it wouldn't crash during testing. I did a clean install with the 320 drivers, but they caused the issue I mentioned before (nVidia drivers crashing and recovering over and over). No idea why it's suddenly having issues with the 320 drivers, but the 314 at least let me use it. I'm having a feeling it's unrelated to the vBIOS flash and the card is just failing?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> right , make sure you do clean install as the newer driver installs a new physicX version and BL2 uses it , in fact some have trouble with it set to max in in game setting with high clocks .


When I installed the 314 drivers it said no previous PhysX drivers (or any others for that matter) were installed, so I'm assuming that means it was a clean install. I also checked the "Clean Install" box before installing.


----------



## Edkiefer

the 320.18 were the worst for TRD's , I think the latest (320.49/325/326) are little better but I would stay on 314 till later this month they will release something better than 320's .
I am waiting, staying on 314 till then to see feedback reports .


----------



## stigyoo92

Guys honestly is this the reason why i cant overclock my modded gigabyte 670 3x OC past 1160mhz even with 1.215v and 150 power?or is it just a poor core draw?
Also if this says anything i cant overclock my phenom ii x4 over 3.7-3.8 without massive voltage pump 1.4 and up which overheats like hell over 60c.Is it the bad psu or motherboard or what?

Its a 500W Recom M500 power supply cheapo stuff.
I know looks really bad the +12v and +3.3v








This is after a Unigine 4.0 benchmark run.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stigyoo92*
> 
> Guys honestly is this the reason why i cant overclock my modded gigabyte 670 3x OC past 1160mhz even with 1.215v and 150 power?or is it just a poor core draw?
> Also if this says anything i cant overclock my phenom ii x4 over 3.7-3.8 without massive voltage pump 1.4 and up which overheats like hell over 60c.Is it the bad psu or motherboard or what?
> 
> Its a 500W Recom M500 power supply cheapo stuff.
> I know looks really bad the +12v and +3.3v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is after a Unigine 4.0 benchmark run.


Those voltages do look low , with normal system usage (browsing web) are voltages ok ?

How about if you set CPU and vid to stock clocks, does voltages still drop , could be bad PS .

I would not go by clock speeds though , but voltages should drop a lot , though i am not that familiar with AMD stuff .


----------



## steveTA1983

just did the bios mod to my "best buy brand" reference 660 ti's in sli, and wow!!!!!! 150% power target, 1201 on the core using +2mhz, and 3544 (7.08ghz) on the memory using +540. it runs stable allday long with temps never going over 71( at which point fans are going at 90%). played some modded skyrim and hitman absolution on maxed everything and it was silky smooth







passmark score for a single card is 5302, which is like dead even with a stock 680, and unigine valley score on extreme hd preset was 2789. damn, amazing what a little bios hack can do


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erickj92*
> 
> Yeah, I got the stock installed again, however the core runs a little higher than the stock for some reason, so I underclocked it a bit so it wouldn't crash during testing. I did a clean install with the 320 drivers, but they caused the issue I mentioned before (nVidia drivers crashing and recovering over and over). No idea why it's suddenly having issues with the 320 drivers, but the 314 at least let me use it. I'm having a feeling it's unrelated to the vBIOS flash and the card is just failing?
> When I installed the 314 drivers it said no previous PhysX drivers (or any others for that matter) were installed, so I'm assuming that means it was a clean install. I also checked the "Clean Install" box before installing.


If it was me and I knew it was now back to stock vBIOS - yet it still failed on any drivers (ie: I had to down-clock), I would RMA the card for that reason.

When you say it clocks higher than previously, by how much does it do that? I know on my cards they vary depending on heat and they may go up by a +13Mhz (that's it). I also know that the UEFI vBIOS versions reduced my stock clocks by 13Mhz for some reason. I haven't seen anyone report any higher changes but have seen others say the same thing - if you're seeing larger differences then something is off and again - if it's stock vBIOS and you know it, RMA it (just repeating the stock part .. you know you'll get rejected if it ends up not being one).


----------



## erickj92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> If it was me and I knew it was now back to stock vBIOS - yet it still failed on any drivers (ie: I had to down-clock), I would RMA the card for that reason.
> 
> When you say it clocks higher than previously, by how much does it do that? I know on my cards they vary depending on heat and they may go up by a +13Mhz (that's it). I also know that the UEFI vBIOS versions reduced my stock clocks by 13Mhz for some reason. I haven't seen anyone report any higher changes but have seen others say the same thing - if you're seeing larger differences then something is off and again - if it's stock vBIOS and you know it, RMA it (just repeating the stock part .. you know you'll get rejected if it ends up not being one).


I got it working stable now on the beta drivers from nVidia. The 320.42 I believe. It's actually working flawlessly now. The slightly higher core is still there. I have it underclocked by -50 Mhz, and it's boosting about 990 Mhz (My card is only supposed to boost 980 max on stock).

Edit: I extracted the BOIS from my card, and it indeed is set to 980 boost, 915 base (Which is correct.). In PrecisionX I have it underclocked by -50 Mhz, and it's boosting to 992. While it's not unstable at -50 Mhz, I'm concerned that if I ever want to bring it back to stock and not use PrecisionX anymore I won't be able to. Any advice?


----------



## error-id10t

ok maybe I've misunderstood. There is keppler boost (whatever you want to call it) - that's beyond what the boost of the card is. For example my cards boost is 1046Mhz but it will boost higher and that's normal. All cards do this and it should run fine with stock volts etc.


----------



## erickj92

Alright, I'll not worry about it then. Thanks


----------



## steveTA1983

well just tooled some more and got 1241 on the core and 3554 on the memory. any more than that and i get green artifacts. for some reason, it scores lower in valley benchmark even though there is no throttling? and suggestions


----------



## Scouty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> well just tooled some more and got 1241 on the core and 3554 on the memory. any more than that and i get green artifacts. for some reason, it scores lower in valley benchmark even though there is no throttling? and suggestions


mine is safe untill 1758 memory .. so maybe u pass the memory clock limit.. try decreasing mem clock. to something like 1700 (3400) just to test.. also u must rise vddc to 1.2v


----------



## steveTA1983

started from scratch and adding some more fans. at 1228 on the core and 3460 on the memory and 1.21 volts, it's running stable at full blast and only hitting 64C (no higher than 55 while gaming on maxed settings and no drop in clocks or voltage). so i guess its safe to say thats the stable limit for now. i'm running SLI, and all is good, so i'm not gonna mess with it anymore, lol


----------



## steveTA1983

since i got this running good and i'm benching/gaming/running benchmarks and getting the results i want, i'm selling my evga 670 ftw 4gb with attached accelero twin turbo 2 cooler. no need for it since i do not want to touch the bios and since i have my 660 ti's individually running about dead even with a 680 on passmark, figured i'd let her go to a better home







if interested, PM me.


----------



## Anusha

i just unlocked the bios of my Palit JetStream 670. i used the kgb method.

one issue though. i'm having trouble maintaining 1254MHz boost because the temps go past 70C. i'm fine with a 13MHz drop, but in my case it drops to 1137MHz. what's up with that? what can i do to fix that? (I'm sure it has been talked before, but i couldn't find any results.)


----------



## drserk

which mode/application can i use to make-up mod bios for gtx770ligtning? Rbby258 MORE voltz.zip doesnt work for my 770L


----------



## error-id10t

AFAIK it should as long as you change to L2N vBIOS on the card itself (confirm via afterburner you've got that running and not the default, also make sure you're running AB beta 10).


----------



## steveTA1983

question for you all.......i messed around with the kepler bios tweaker and set my nvidia brand reference 660ti's (sli) to base clock of 1202mhz with a boost of 1228, mem at 3460mhz, default wattage to 190 and max wattage to 206. it seems to be running overly well, like when gaming the clock is at a constant 1202 (boosting only when benching), mem is stable, power goes between 49-53%, and voltage stays at 1.212 and temps never go over 54c (unless benching, then it hits 64c). does this seem like it is 100% stable and it's maybe safe to bump the base clock up a bit?


----------



## error-id10t

BF3 is a good "benchmark" and I'd say covers 90% but Metro Last Light will put more stress and if you can complete that then you know you're stable - I found I needed to lower my clocks for that game when everything else was fine (even folding besides the other games).


----------



## steveTA1983

i did the metro last light benchmark and it was fine, so i guess that means it couldnt hurt to bump the core up a tad and flash again. i've noticed some games wont boost at all and only stay at the base clock, so thats why i manually set it in the bios vs using software only. it's puzzling though why it's only saying i'm using half of the power.


----------



## steveTA1983

also, i'm on the latest 320.49 driver with no problems. i've heard that different drivers can offer a better overclock. i was looking at the 314.22. is it worth a shot or "if it ain't broke, don't fix it"


----------



## OptimusPrime

NVFLASH problems

EDIT: got it working in windows with --index=0 wasn't working in DOS for some reason.
Windows version is so annoying, doesn't keep the nvflash window up after inputting commands

... won't recognize my card, Firestorm won't save my bios nor will it save my modified bios.
i saved the bios with GPUZ. (Firestorm says "firestorm auto run fail" and "save configuration of auto run to file fail"
I read about this somewhere in the first 8 pages or so.

Anyone know if NVFLASH used through DOS "WON't" recognize 600 series cards or will it recognize it as being there ?
I know support ended quite a while ago.

I'm trying to flash my Asus DCII 4gb GTX 670 and NVFLASH won't recognize it

I would think it would still flash the bios to the card, but my card isn't playing nice !!


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimusPrime*
> 
> NVFLASH problems
> 
> EDIT: got it working in windows with --index=0 wasn't working in DOS for some reason.
> Windows version is so annoying, doesn't keep the nvflash window up after inputting commands
> 
> ... won't recognize my card, Firestorm won't save my bios nor will it save my modified bios.
> i saved the bios with GPUZ. (Firestorm says "firestorm auto run fail" and "save configuration of auto run to file fail"
> I read about this somewhere in the first 8 pages or so.
> 
> Anyone know if NVFLASH used through DOS "WON't" recognize 600 series cards or will it recognize it as being there ?
> I know support ended quite a while ago.
> 
> I'm trying to flash my Asus DCII 4gb GTX 670 and NVFLASH won't recognize it
> 
> I would think it would still flash the bios to the card, but my card isn't playing nice !!


Works fine for me, I've flashed many Keplers in dos using nvflash.
Check the op for the how to make a bootable flash drive, you'll see the version of nvflash that I use.

And make sure you use the dos version, there is an OS version and a DOS version of nvflash.


----------



## Anusha

I've been playing with the Kepler BIOS Editor and have a couple of questions about the Max Voltage (#1) and Max Voltage (#2) settings.

Why are there two settings?
The default is 1150.0mV. at stock, when the card boosts, does this increase to 1187.5mV? So if I set the max of 1212.5mV in there, the actual boost voltage would be even higher? something like 1.23-124V? Does GPU-Z show this? Or only can measure from a multimeter?
If I set 1187.5mV there, which voltage would it use at boost? 1200.0mV?
If I just want to *stop the throttling* and set all the base, boost and max boost clocks to my max stable OC *at stock voltage* (stock ROM that is), do I have to do any modification in the voltages tab? 1150.0mV would do fine? it will automatically up the voltage to 1187.5mV or would it be stuck at 1150.0mV?
I set the values to 1212.5mV and the GPU temps skyrocketed to 87C (I was using stock fan profile, so it was only revving at about 55% at those temps) while playing Crysis 3. I can lower it to 75C or so if I ramp up the case fans and run the fan at 100%. JetStream cooler sucks!


----------



## steveTA1983

dont know if this helps, but i raised my default wattage and max wattage to 190 and 210 (660 ti referance in sli), along with the voltage at 1.212, and i'm running benches and never hitting over 80% gpu usage and temps never over 66c, and gaming it never goes over 60% and temps stay lower than 56c. all the while, core clock stays at 1202 (boosts to 1228 only when benching), mem stays at 3548, and voltage stays at 1.212. zero throttling whatsoever and performance is consistant and stable. don't know if that helps at all.


----------



## OptimusPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Works fine for me, I've flashed many Keplers in dos using nvflash.
> Check the op for the how to make a bootable flash drive, you'll see the version of nvflash that I use.
> 
> And make sure you use the dos version, there is an OS version and a DOS version of nvflash.


Hey bro, thanks i appreciate it. I realized that i wasn't using . --index=-0 i was using --index=1 by accident >_<
Been a while since i used Nvflash
Actually i had a topic a long while ago where you helped me out with it hah









Now i'm having trouble keeping 1202 mhz with 1.21 v using v3dt (tried to back it down to 1.8x)
Makes no sense isn't even a high overclock. worked at 1300 shortly. Both fail playing Crysis and drop to the cards stock clocks somehow.

Now i need to search through pages and pages to find someone with a DCII 4gb lol


----------



## Anusha

i have editing my bios this way but it throttles to 1202MHz, 1.1875V when the temps reach 70C. any idea how to fix it? it's temperature throttling, not power throttling.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> i have editing my bios this way but it throttles to 1202MHz, 1.1875V when the temps reach 70C. any idea how to fix it? it's temperature throttling, not power throttling.


Two things you can do .
1) raise max wattage from 232 to like 245-250

2) in AB setup a fan profile so it hits like 50-60% at 60-65c or whatever you need to keep it from hitting 70c . Should be fairly easy with 1 card .


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Two things you can do .
> 1) raise max wattage from 232 to like 245-250
> 
> 2) in AB setup a fan profile so it hits like 50-60% at 60-65c or whatever you need to keep it from hitting 70c . Should be fairly easy with 1 card .


first method didn't work.

second method works for 3DMark11 and when i have the A/C on, but i don't know if it will work with Crysis 3 which seems to heat the GPU more than 3DMark. besides, i cannot bear the noise. i don't mind the GPU hitting 80-85C, just don't want to see it throttle. at least if it doesn't throttle the voltage, i can be not-so-sad. 1202MHz isn't stable at 1.1875V in Crysis. that's the problem.

btw, this doesn't happen when i set 1.212V. but the temps are too much. it hit 87-88C when i played Crysis 3, but the fan speed was at around 50-55% (i.e. stock curve)


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> first method didn't work.
> 
> second method works for 3DMark11 and when i have the A/C on, but i don't know if it will work with Crysis 3 which seems to heat the GPU more than 3DMark. besides, i cannot bear the noise. i don't mind the GPU hitting 80-85C, just don't want to see it throttle. at least if it doesn't throttle the voltage, i can be not-so-sad. 1202MHz isn't stable at 1.1875V in Crysis. that's the problem.
> 
> btw, this doesn't happen when i set 1.212V. but the temps are too much. it hit 87-88C when i played Crysis 3, but the fan speed was at around 50-55% (i.e. stock curve)


That is surprising as you have a dual fan on it . I would think keeping below 70c would not be hard .

How hot is it by you and is your case airflow good through it ?
My MSI 660ti does [email protected]% and that is not laud IMO .


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> That is surprising as you have a dual fan on it . I would think keeping below 70c would not be hard .
> 
> How hot is it by you and is your case airflow good through it ?
> My MSI 660ti does [email protected]% and that is not laud IMO .


guess my room temps (27C) are not helping and the RV03 case is not so good for non-exhaust type video card coolers. sucks!

i went back to stock firmware which at least allows me to run the fans quieter.


----------



## OptimusPrime

*Anyone seen ASUS 670 DCII 4gb flashed ? or people who have ?*

This is driving me NUTS ! I could reeeeally use some help.
Either these cards just don't like being flashed with anything than stock or
they just don't have the OC potential (which would baffle me on 1.21v's) @ stock Volts in Asus GPU tweak stable is about 1150-1175mhz max boost.

After Bios Flash, In games, the clocks and volts drop back down to stock somehow ! ? ***

The last Bios i tried on both cards last was JUSt using KGB to unlock it to 1.21/1202max

- Crysis 1.. When i open a saved game and it loads, the 1.21v and 1202 show for a moment and immediately backs
down to 1100mhz range w about 1.17v
- FFXIV beta also doing the same

My good card runs about 60ºC which is awesome (using this for testing now)
My bad chip #2 card runs 70ºC..

Flashing my cards and neither of them are keeping the settings. Should my settings show up in GPU-Z after flash ??
** I used these to MOD bios*
- v3dt.com site is simple UL bios, DL modded
- KGB unlocked Bios (unlocks Volts to 1.21 + 1202 max ( or so)
- KGB Bios Tweaker .. set max boost and boost clock to 1202
* Flashed the Bios using NVFLASH command prompt in windows.

None of these seem to make a difference.
**monitoring i used**Does Having these installed or running screw up my overclock and bring it back to stock ?
Otherwise how would i monitor the clocks







? i wouldln't think so unless i had an applied OC on startup.
- Afterburner for OSD as it uses RIVatuner ..Volt+max boost in game(doesn't show values in AB)
- Asus GPU tweak is running, shows stock, nothing is saved or applied.
- GPU-Z only shows my stock Values and NEVER shows anything modified
- Nvidia inspector - shows Max boost after Flash. I can add OC'ing to the max boost. Had it @ 1300mhz
1202mhz was merely for testing and i didn't bother touching the memory for now.

any help is much appreciated.
I'm slowly looking through 500+ pages here to get a clue :/ too mannny !


----------



## grunion

I'll pop one in and have a go at it when I have time, ATM still trying to crossflash a 7970.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimusPrime*
> 
> *Anyone seen ASUS 670 DCII 4gb flashed ? or people who have ?*
> 
> This is driving me NUTS ! I could reeeeally use some help.
> Either these cards just don't like being flashed with anything than stock or
> they just don't have the OC potential (which would baffle me on 1.21v's) @ stock Volts in Asus GPU tweak stable is about 1150-1175mhz max boost.
> 
> After Bios Flash, In games, the clocks and volts drop back down to stock somehow ! ? ***
> 
> The last Bios i tried on both cards last was JUSt using KGB to unlock it to 1.21/1202max
> 
> - Crysis 1.. When i open a saved game and it loads, the 1.21v and 1202 show for a moment and immediately backs
> down to 1100mhz range w about 1.17v
> - FFXIV beta also doing the same
> 
> My good card runs about 60ºC which is awesome (using this for testing now)
> My bad chip #2 card runs 70ºC..
> 
> Flashing my cards and neither of them are keeping the settings. Should my settings show up in GPU-Z after flash ??
> ** I used these to MOD bios*
> - v3dt.com site is simple UL bios, DL modded
> - KGB unlocked Bios (unlocks Volts to 1.21 + 1202 max ( or so)
> - KGB Bios Tweaker .. set max boost and boost clock to 1202
> * Flashed the Bios using NVFLASH command prompt in windows.
> 
> None of these seem to make a difference.
> **monitoring i used**Does Having these installed or running screw up my overclock and bring it back to stock ?
> Otherwise how would i monitor the clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? i wouldln't think so unless i had an applied OC on startup.
> - Afterburner for OSD as it uses RIVatuner ..Volt+max boost in game(doesn't show values in AB)
> - Asus GPU tweak is running, shows stock, nothing is saved or applied.
> - GPU-Z only shows my stock Values and NEVER shows anything modified
> - Nvidia inspector - shows Max boost after Flash. I can add OC'ing to the max boost. Had it @ 1300mhz
> 1202mhz was merely for testing and i didn't bother touching the memory for now.
> 
> any help is much appreciated.
> I'm slowly looking through 500+ pages here to get a clue :/ too mannny !


Try Valley, I don't have either of the games installed that you tested.

But GPU-Z main doesn't reflect the new clock speeds, sensor tab does.



It did throttle down during the first gpu test in 3dm11



It will not hold boost at +75



No screen, but it would not hold +75 boost at all during Valley.

This is why the 670 is my least favorite card ever.

Every 680, 690 I've ever had would hold boost during everything, every 670 I've had would not.


----------



## Scouty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> No screen, but it would not hold +75 boost at all during Valley.
> 
> This is why the 670 is my least favorite card ever.
> 
> Every 680, 690 I've ever had would hold boost during everything, every 670 I've had would not.


this is due limitation in POWER consumption.then the 670 starts to throttle.. 680 go up to 300w power draw...

670 up to 220w...

btw you must set via KBT the new power draw limit to reach up to 225w....

btw im using GTX 760 bios.. no throttle =).. only due high temp... never reach 80ºC so .no thrttole.. always max clock...


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scouty*
> 
> this is due limitation in POWER consumption.then the 670 starts to throttle.. 680 go up to 300w power draw...
> 
> 670 up to 220w...
> 
> btw you must set via KBT the new power draw limit to reach up to 225w....
> 
> btw im using GTX 760 bios.. no throttle =).. only due high temp... never reach 80ºC so .no thrttole.. always max clock...


And KGB unlock does not accomplish this?

Edit> Looks kgb gives 215, modifying now.


----------



## lightsout

Anyone done these mods on a 650ti boost. I am interested but scared to be the guinea pig.


----------



## ThisMaySting

This may sound like a stupid question, so my apologies up front. Would anyone happen to have a backup of their original BIOS from their EVGA GTX 670 FTW 2GB card?

I recently did a fresh install of Windows and all that jazz and realized I had my stock backup BIOS located on my SSD and never transferred it to my back up drive, therefore it got wiped in the format.

I would use the TechPowerUp site with all the stock BIOS roms on it, however it does not seem to provide the BIOS for the FTW Edition. I have downloaded all of them and they all have the stock voltage set to 1.150v.

Sure, I can mod the voltage to 1.175 and "call it" stock, but what if I ever had to RMA this card? Would they not see the BIOS mod, even if the voltage is "stock"? This is one reason I would like to have the original BIOS that was on this card, the other of course is just to have the original BIOS backed up somewhere safe, unlike the stunt I pulled with the format/reinstall.

Thank you in advance for any help provided!


----------



## Solonowarion

Any way to keep my voltage maxed? Ever time I restart comoufer I havd to manually raise voltage. This normal?


----------



## BBEG

I'm definitely not understanding how to use these tools and would like some help. If y'all don't mind, I'm going to ask a bunch of questions that will hopefully help me and everyone else who reads have a clear idea of how to use these tools.


Download "Backup tool" and run "Run". Easy enough.
Visit the V3DT online BIOS editor website. Easy enough.

Now for the parts I'm not getting:

Where did the backup of my BIOS save to? Is that the "x.rom" in the backup tool folder? [Saves to Backup tool folder]
Do I need to make a copy of the BIOS or does V3DT make a copy of the BIOS when it saves? V3DT saves a copy of the BIOS to target folder
Which value does "Max Clock" increase? (Below is my card.)
Default Clock: 1006 MHz
Boost Clock: 1058.5 MHz
Max Clock: 1202 MHz
It does *not* increase "default clock". It *does* increase "max clock".

How do I alter power target?
Default is 170000 = 100%, and max is 225000 = 132%. Does this mean increasing max to 280000 would = 164% [Yes], 390000 = 196% [No. Ends up about 200%. Inconsistent math.]?

Which voltage table to I use? I have two and both start at 1.15V and can go up to 1.215V. [You must set both tables to a value for you to reach that voltage in practice.]

Interesting note. Just the voltage boost alone to 1.212V brought me from 1097 MHz at bone stock 680 settings to 1202 MHz at 1.212. Not bad at all. Add +130 core and she's stable through a few loops of Valley at 47.0 FPS (1968 points). Time to see how we'll the volt mod plus the boost do get along...


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> This may sound like a stupid question, so my apologies up front. Would anyone happen to have a backup of their original BIOS from their EVGA GTX 670 FTW 2GB card?


Get it from here, official source.

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1703680


----------



## ThisMaySting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Get it from here, official source.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1703680


Wow! I never actually considered checking their site, I never actually thought I would find BIOS upgrades in the EVGA forums. Thank you very much for this! BIG







!


----------



## nleksan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> This may sound like a stupid question, so my apologies up front. Would anyone happen to have a backup of their original BIOS from their EVGA GTX 670 FTW 2GB card?
> 
> I recently did a fresh install of Windows and all that jazz and realized I had my stock backup BIOS located on my SSD and never transferred it to my back up drive, therefore it got wiped in the format.
> 
> I would use the TechPowerUp site with all the stock BIOS roms on it, however it does not seem to provide the BIOS for the FTW Edition. I have downloaded all of them and they all have the stock voltage set to 1.150v.
> 
> Sure, I can mod the voltage to 1.175 and "call it" stock, but what if I ever had to RMA this card? Would they not see the BIOS mod, even if the voltage is "stock"? This is one reason I would like to have the original BIOS that was on this card, the other of course is just to have the original BIOS backed up somewhere safe, unlike the stunt I pulled with the format/reinstall.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help provided!


YUP!

GK104 FTW Stock Firmware (04-27-2013).zip 56k .zip file


----------



## CrusherW9

So I flashed the bios on both of my 650 Ti Boosts yesterday using Keplar Bios Tweaker and ever since I shut down my computer, I can't get it to boot when the cards are in. My motherboard (Z87-UD4H) keeps showing a code 62, which from what I've read is a Bios Issue however I didn't touch the bios when doing this. I've restored to the original mobo bios and tried the beta bios. I've tried both pcie slots, each card separately, and different psu power cables. Any ideas?
















EDIT: Forgot to mention that after I flashed to the modded bios, I went back to the stock one because the fans where acting weird. I was also getting normal framerates with the modded bios flashed. 4770k GPU works fine when the Boosts are out.


----------



## Scouty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrusherW9*
> 
> So I flashed the bios on both of my 650 Ti Boosts yesterday using Keplar Bios Tweaker and ever since I shut down my computer, I can't get it to boot when the cards are in. My motherboard (Z87-UD4H) keeps showing a code 62, which from what I've read is a Bios Issue however I didn't touch the bios when doing this. I've restored to the original mobo bios and tried the beta bios. I've tried both pcie slots, each card separately, and different psu power cables. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention that after I flashed to the modded bios, I went back to the stock one because the fans where acting weird. I was also getting normal framerates with the modded bios flashed. 4770k GPU works fine when the Boosts are out.


u can always reflash.. but must bot using IGP ..(onboard gpu) then flash your 650 again


----------



## BBEG

Couple questions:

What's the procedure for switching to my 2nd GPU so I can flash it? (Plug in and go, delete drivers, do a pirouette, etc.)

What's the procedure for running both of my newly flashed GPUs in SLI? (Plug both in and go, delete drivers, do an Irish jig, etc.)


----------



## CrusherW9

Yep, I realized I had to set the bios to test the iGPU during post. I re-flashed but Windows says Code 43 in Device Manager and GPU-Z isn't giving me proper information. I'm going to keep messing with it but at least now I have some hope.


----------



## OptimusPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Try Valley, I don't have either of the games installed that you tested.
> 
> But GPU-Z main doesn't reflect the new clock speeds, sensor tab does.
> 
> 
> 
> It did throttle down during the first gpu test in 3dm11
> 
> 
> 
> It will not hold boost at +75
> 
> 
> 
> No screen, but it would not hold +75 boost at all during Valley.
> 
> This is why the 670 is my least favorite card ever.
> 
> Every 680, 690 I've ever had would hold boost during everything, every 670 I've had would not.


Hey Grunion thanks for the help popping in the gtx670 and quick reply, really appreciated it.
Didn't get a chance to reply right away. Don't know why but i wasn't thinking to use bench's
to finalize the overclock being used. My mind was mush after being frustrated with the overclock and
flashing it 100x lol

wow, your 3dmark Scores are way higher than mine, wonder if its just the 3770k.
I'm getting about P8800 with 4.7ghzcpu/1300mhz|7kmem.

Seems as though it just doesn't want to hold boost, depending on the game or benchmark.
Right after i saw this i went to work on it and i had the same problem with valley.

FinalFantasy XIV: A realm reborn, for some reason boosted to 1306 and stayed there.
At some points i couldn't get it to, then after fussing around, i don't know why or how
Afterburner OnScreenDisplay(OSD) in FF showed a constant boost of 1306 ! that made me very happy !









on my 1306mhz overclock, it was definitely not boosting and the log file from GPU-z indicated that it was only running about 1140.
Although GPUz does indicate the "max" sensor.

I did get higher scores on Valley. * Stock vs *1202 vs *1306 (first time using Valley)
Stock = 3200
OC1306/7000mem = 3424

I also managed to get power consumption to 130% ! Usually 125%


----------



## CrusherW9

Ok guys, I got a question. So I'm trying to flash my card back to stock and I flashed my card using "The all in one flash tool". It said "flash completed successfully". So I reboot and the card still isn't being recognized correctly (Precision X says "No suitable hardware", Windows says error 43, and GPU-Z doesn't have all of the info in it). I think it may be that the bios I'm flashing isn't the stock one and I got it confused with a modded one. So, my question is that if nvflash said it completed successfully, is this the only possibility of what could be wrong?


----------



## error-id10t

The modded vBIOS is not being recognised correctly, it has a problem. If it was me, I'd re-flash back to default and try again (and then one card only). Once you know it works, then flash the other. You could always paste the vBIOS here and see if someone can see anything wrong but KBT shows if it's green or not and if it's green I've yet to read a problem (but 650s may be different).


----------



## BBEG

Do you need to nuke and reinstall drivers before going after a 2nd GPU?


----------



## OptimusPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrusherW9*
> 
> Ok guys, I got a question. So I'm trying to flash my card back to stock and I flashed my card using "The all in one flash tool". It said "flash completed successfully". So I reboot and the card still isn't being recognized correctly (Precision X says "No suitable hardware", Windows says error 43, and GPU-Z doesn't have all of the info in it). I think it may be that the bios I'm flashing isn't the stock one and I got it confused with a modded one. So, my question is that if nvflash said it completed successfully, is this the only possibility of what could be wrong?


Wait so do you have the original bios or not? It seemed you do from previous posts.
i posted a full other response but didn't notice you had 2 cards and maybe original Bios.

Try opening the bios in Bios Tweaker and http://www.v3dt.com/nvidia/600/settings.php ◄ and see what the values are.

Try to get the original bios somewhere else if you can then report back.

When you get the original bios use these commands.

Nvflash --protectoff (for good measure)
Nvflash --index=0 -4-5-6 BiosNameHere.rom (i guess you know index=0 is your first card most likely)


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimusPrime*
> 
> Hey Grunion thanks for the help popping in the gtx670 and quick reply, really appreciated it.
> Didn't get a chance to reply right away. Don't know why but i wasn't thinking to use bench's
> to finalize the overclock being used. My mind was mush after being frustrated with the overclock and
> flashing it 100x lol
> 
> wow, your 3dmark Scores are way higher than mine, wonder if its just the 3770k.
> I'm getting about P8800 with 4.7ghzcpu/1300mhz|7kmem.
> 
> Seems as though it just doesn't want to hold boost, depending on the game or benchmark.
> Right after i saw this i went to work on it and i had the same problem with valley.
> 
> FinalFantasy XIV: A realm reborn, for some reason boosted to 1306 and stayed there.
> At some points i couldn't get it to, then after fussing around, i don't know why or how
> Afterburner OnScreenDisplay(OSD) in FF showed a constant boost of 1306 ! that made me very happy !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on my 1306mhz overclock, it was definitely not boosting and the log file from GPU-z indicated that it was only running about 1140.
> Although GPUz does indicate the "max" sensor.
> 
> I did get higher scores on Valley. * Stock vs *1202 vs *1306 (first time using Valley)
> Stock = 3200
> OC1306/7000mem = 3424
> 
> I also managed to get power consumption to 130% ! Usually 125%


Most frustrating card ever, overclocking wise.
I unlocked power to 200% and actually saw 150% being hit.
But no matter what, any core speed > 1202 would throttle.
I gave up tweaking it, had to get back to BTC









What was your 3dm11 gpu score?


----------



## CrusherW9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimusPrime*
> 
> Wait so do you have the original bios or not? It seemed you do from previous posts.
> i posted a full other response but didn't notice you had 2 cards and maybe original Bios.
> 
> Try opening the bios in Bios Tweaker and http://www.v3dt.com/nvidia/600/settings.php ◄ and see what the values are.
> 
> Try to get the original bios somewhere else if you can then report back.
> 
> When you get the original bios use these commands.
> 
> Nvflash --protectoff (for good measure)
> Nvflash --index=0 -4-5-6 BiosNameHere.rom (i guess you know index=0 is your first card most likely)


Sorry for the confusion. I'm not sure if I do or not, haha. I lost track of it in my downloads folder and so I'm not sure if the file I think is the original is actually the original or not. I emailed EVGA and got a response 3 MINUTES later with the current UEFI bios for the card however I have no idea how to flash that. They also offered to email me the non-UEFI bios as well, which I'm assuming will be a .rom. I do have two cards but I only have one in my computer right now.



It looks like the right one but why am I having issues?


----------



## EarlZ

Under KBT, which power control for max should we modify, the left or the right side?


----------



## OptimusPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrusherW9*
> 
> Sorry for the confusion. I'm not sure if I do or not, haha. I lost track of it in my downloads folder and so I'm not sure if the file I think is the original is actually the original or not. I emailed EVGA and got a response 3 MINUTES later with the current UEFI bios for the card however I have no idea how to flash that. They also offered to email me the non-UEFI bios as well, which I'm assuming will be a .rom. I do have two cards but I only have one in my computer right now.
> 
> 
> 
> no problem,It looks like the right one but why am I having issues?


Ok so i think your best bet is to try getting a bios that is stock that you know is legit.
Check those Non-UEFI Bios that you can get from EVGA or find someone on here that has your exact card.
V3dt should be recognizing your bios so that is odd.
I'm not even sure what UEFI bios are for GPU's

Hhaha i know your pain, i had so man bios mods and revisions i made that i lost track of the original.
I end up putting the original in one folder and only allowing myself to copy and past it without modifying it. Constantly
lost track of which was which. Doesn't seem like you did much wrong just got mixed up etc..

Anyway, it looks like there is something wrong as the v3dt isn't even recognizing it. The stock bios should at least be recognized
so i think you can salvage the flash. Bios Tweaker is good at recognizing but there might be something wrong with it somehow.

Also message V3DT, he made the tweak, he might be able to look at your bios and see if its wonky or not.
http://www.overclock.net/u/287629/v3dt


----------



## CrusherW9

Thanks for the help Optimus. I'm patiently awaiting a reply from EVGA with the non UEFI bios. Luckily the 4770k iGPU can at least run HoN so I'm good for now. The only thing I could find about UEFI bios's for GPU's was about the Asus GPU's. Apparently if you have a UEFI bios on your GPU with Windows 8, it boots quicker. The EVGA support guy I've been in contact with said I should be able to flash the UEFI bios using NVflash but I tried to open the file with Keplar Bios Tweaker and it wasn't recognized. Like I said, I'm just waiting for the non UEFI one.

I have been able to re-flash repeatedly with some of the bios files I have on my pc so I haven't lost hope just yet. We'll just have to see. If the bios I get from EVGA doesn't work, I'll talk to V3DT. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrusherW9*
> 
> I emailed EVGA and got a response 3 MINUTES later with the current UEFI bios for the card however I have no idea how to flash that.


You should've gotten a zip file which contains 3 files. One of them is nvflash that you kick off in Windows - it will flash your card(s). Once you're done, you reboot and extract it via GPU-Z if you want to play around.

I'd expect the exact same thing for non-EFI vBIOS (ie: not just a .rom file).


----------



## OptimusPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Most frustrating card ever, overclocking wise.
> I unlocked power to 200% and actually saw 150% being hit.
> But no matter what, any core speed > 1202 would throttle.
> I gave up tweaking it, had to get back to BTC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was your 3dm11 gpu score?


Seriously, this card is like a beautiful woman with potential but you realize that it just isn't worth the work you put into it LOOL

Anyway, i'm getting 8880 MAX on 3dMark 2011. that is with my CPU @4.8 and 1308/7000. I feel like that is just really low ! ?
This throttling makes me annoyed, especially that i bought my second card a month before 770 came out when i thought they
were coming out closer 4q christmas. All of my tracking has shown me that throttling is so random that i have seen 1202
for some periods but not during other tests.(mostly not) 1306 randomly in ONE game.


----------



## fr4nk1sh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecfreak*
> 
> Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce F12 (for all with stock F10 or F11 bios)
> 
> VMOD
> GPU-Clock: 1202
> MEM-Clock: untouched
> Board Power: 200W(100%) - 250W(125%)
> 
> GB670F12_VMOD_BP-200-250.zip


Hello, i used your mod it worked great, +rep for that







!.
I was wondering if you perhaps could make a mod for f13? (GV-N670OC-2GD) http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4211#bios


----------



## DRNKMNKY

I finally figured out how to flash my Asus GTX 670 Mini (I had some problems with not being able to flash, see posts #5944 #5948). For me, the solution goes as follows:

!!! BEWARE: This could brick your card !!!

1. Flash with WINDOS-Version 5117 by entering the following:

Code:



Code:


nvflash --protectoff

Code:



Code:


nvflash -i=0 -4 -5 -6 newbios.rom

BTW: If i restarted the PC now, the GPU was "bricked" and I wouldn't get any output. Windows Device Manager showed the yellow exclamation mark besides the GPU.

2. Re-Flash with DOS-Version 5136 by entering the following:

Code:



Code:


nvflash --protectoff

Code:



Code:


nvflash -i=0 -4 -5 -6 newbios.rom

If I just tried to enter those two commands WITHOUT having flashed the card previously with 5117, I would get the aforementioned error "ERROR: failed to merge Inforom image".

Well, after having figured that out, I was very happy and the system booted just fine. This just for anybody who wants to flash their 670 Mini.

HOWEVER, the reason for flashing my Mini was to lower the minimum fan speed from 10% to 1%. While this worked and I can now set the fan speed to anything between 1% and 100% via Afterburn or Asus GPU Tweak, the fan is not slowing down at all. It still spins at 1470 RPM whether I enter 1%, 5% or 10%!
Has somebody experienced anything like this? Do you know of another method to lower the GPU fan (b/c the Mini, while not loud, is quite noticeable even on idle in Windows)? I would really love to lower the fan to say 750 RPM because currently the temperature is at a ridiculously low 31 degree Celsius and I'm sure it would handle lower fan speeds with ease.

*EDIT:*

Since no one seems to have a solution to this problem (I only got two messages from two other guys which have the exact same problems as I), my final solution now looks as follows:
- Unplug the original VGA cable from the stock fan
- Use a "vga pwm adapter-cable" from gelid or arctic cooling (e.g. this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812718002)
- Strap the silent PWM fan "M12-PS" from Noise Blocker to the 670 MINI and connected it with the pwm adapter.

It is a little messy, I know, but at least the card keeps much more quite than with the stock fan and I am therefore quite happy with me setup.


----------



## CrusherW9

Well I got both the UEFI and regular bios from EVGA and I was able to reflash my cards. Both are now working


----------



## megajesus

I am searching this thread as we speak, but is there a bios mod or physical volt mod for the 650 ti? The 7850 is more expensive for me and if I can get 1300-1400mhz core clock on a 650ti it would make up for its lack of ROPS.

EDIT:sp


----------



## kaneandtaker

Guys what are your overclocks for your GTX 680? Please share them with me because I'm kind of disappointed with my cards. I could only go 1228 MHz and it seems majority of the cards can go 1250+ MHz no problem

Any GTX 680 OC database online for me to take as a reference too?

My GPU is already BIOS modded to 1.21v with power target at 140%.


----------



## funsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaneandtaker*
> 
> Guys what are your overclocks for your GTX 680? Please share them with me because I'm kind of disappointed with my cards. I could only go 1228 MHz and it seems majority of the cards can go 1250+ MHz no problem
> 
> Any GTX 680 OC database online for me to take as a reference too?
> 
> My GPU is already BIOS modded to 1.21v with power target at 140%.


Boot at 1202 but run my 680's at 1243 without issues. Modded bios so 1.215v


----------



## kaneandtaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funsoul*
> 
> Boot at 1202 but run my 680's at 1243 without issues. Modded bios so 1.215v


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HxcRobb

I read quite a few pages but didn't get a definitive answer.

What do default and max power target relate to? The numbers are wattage for the Power Limit slider in Afterburner?

Also, after unlocking my BIOS my voltage and core clock are at 1.175v and 1189mhz with no changes. Is this normal?


----------



## BBEG

Reference EVGA GTX 680: max core 1306, max mem 7140, vcore 1.2125V

Reference EVGA GTX 680 Superclocked: max core 1280, max mem 7104, vcore 1.2125V

Both achieved it in modified BIOS, but different ones. I can't get them to run this high in SLI yet. It's very frustrating, because I think I can get pretty damned close to or hit 100 FPS in Valley if I can get both cards to run at their respective bests _together._


----------



## kaneandtaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Reference EVGA GTX 680: max core 1306, max mem 7140, vcore 1.2125V
> 
> Reference EVGA GTX 680 Superclocked: max core 1280, max mem 7104, vcore 1.2125V
> 
> Both achieved it in modified BIOS, but different ones. I can't get them to run this high in SLI yet. It's very frustrating, because I think I can get pretty damned close to or hit 100 FPS in Valley if I can get both cards to run at their respective bests _together._


Man I'm so jealous right now. Do you think I got unlucky with these 2 bad overclockers? Both are 1228Mhz stable only.


----------



## BBEG

I was going to ask which 680s you had, but then mine are old-school first gen reference cards. Keep in mind that mine can't do close to those numbers in SLI. The Superclocked also failed at stock clocks when given the full 1.2125V; I needed the modified 770 BIOS to make that one stable.

Use V3DT's BIOS mod to increase the power target to 200% (the max it'll go). See if that helps. I know my vanilla 680 definitely pushed the 180-190% average at max clocks.


----------



## Haas360

Hey so question,

What if I request a UEFI BIOS from evga for my gtx 670 ftw 4gb. Will you guys be able to mod that back to what i have now?

200% power boost
Volt change. (1.2?)

What do you guys think? I want super fast boot up and my gpu is the only non uefi


----------



## BBEG

For record-keeping; these are the scores I'm trying to beat with various BIOS adjustments and voltages.





The Heaven score _should_ be higher but I'm downclocking at scene 23 or the driver is crashing, so my OCs aren't Heaven stable. Specifically, my Superclocked 680 isn't Heaven stable. My vanilla 680 ticks on like a champ.


----------



## blitzxgene

I'll post pics later, but I managed to get both of my FTW 670's to 1293 boost, with mem just over 7000. I haven't actually touched the core clocks at all, they just go up to 1293 since modifying the bios. All I did was the Voltage bios mod to 1.212. 3dmark11 performance score of 14958. (cpu is 3570k at 4.7)

Main problems now are heat, but the cards seem to float around 66 most of the time.

Final thing I've noticed. Using evga precision software, the "kepler" button locks the cards to 3d performance mode and seems to force them into boost for any 3d application. My 3dmark score went from roughly 13980 to 14958 just by using that feature. (otherwise the core clock will bounce around)


----------



## EarlZ

Hi,

Can anyone share again in how to make a bios that will not downclock even if it hits 90c. I forgot which parameters to edit on the bios.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> Hey so question,
> 
> What if I request a UEFI BIOS from evga for my gtx 670 ftw 4gb. Will you guys be able to mod that back to what i have now?
> 
> 200% power boost
> Volt change. (1.2?)
> 
> What do you guys think? I want super fast boot up and my gpu is the only non uefi


Yes, that can be done.. it's just the normal process. When you get it, flash it and then export it out via GPU-Z (you're not getting a .rom file from them).


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blitzxgene*
> 
> I'll post pics later, but I managed to get both of my FTW 670's to 1293 boost, with mem just over 7000. I haven't actually touched the core clocks at all, they just go up to 1293 since modifying the bios. All I did was the Voltage bios mod to 1.212. 3dmark11 performance score of 14958. (cpu is 3570k at 4.7)
> 
> Main problems now are heat, but the cards seem to float around 66 most of the time.
> 
> Final thing I've noticed. Using evga precision software, the "kepler" button locks the cards to 3d performance mode and seems to force them into boost for any 3d application. My 3dmark score went from roughly 13980 to 14958 just by using that feature. (otherwise the core clock will bounce around)


That's interesting. What version of Precision X are you on? I see a button called "K-Boost" in the voltage tab, and while it locked GPU1 at top speed it did nothing to GPU2 and significantly hurt benchmark performance (as in, two 680s getting less than 10k in 3DMark 11...).


----------



## blitzxgene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> That's interesting. What version of Precision X are you on? I see a button called "K-Boost" in the voltage tab, and while it locked GPU1 at top speed it did nothing to GPU2 and significantly hurt benchmark performance (as in, two 680s getting less than 10k in 3DMark 11...).


Opps, my mistake. It is the k-boost button, not kepler. I'll mess with it again later to see if each card needs to be set to k-boost individually or not.


----------



## nleksan

Is there any way to mod my 670FTW BIOS to allow me to set a greater-than-145% power limit?


----------



## error-id10t

Yes.. but it's pointless seeing as 145% = 215W already which is the max. you can get out of FTW (unless this has changed at some stage now).


----------



## BBEG

I've finally found a 770 BIOS that lets me SLI successfully! Best I've done so far:

*3DMark 11*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Unlocked 680 BIOS - i7 2600k at 4.7 GHz --- GTX 680 SLI ; Reference EVGA 1306 MHz / 7204 MHz ; Reference EVGA Superclocked 1280 MHz / 7012 MHz









GTX 770 BIOS - i7 2600k at 4.7 GHz --- GTX 680 SLI ; Reference EVGA 1215 MHz / 7114 MHz ; Reference EVGA Superclocked 1189 MHz / 7114 MHz




*3DMark 13 Fire Strike*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Unlocked 680 BIOS - i7 2600k at 4.7 GHz --- GTX 680 SLI ; Reference EVGA 1306 MHz / 7204 MHz ; Reference EVGA Superclocked 1280 MHz / 7012 MHz









GTX 770 BIOS - i7 2600k at 4.7 GHz --- GTX 680 SLI ; Reference EVGA 1215 MHz / 7114 MHz ; Reference EVGA Superclocked 1189 MHz / 7114 MHz




*Heaven 4.0*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Unlocked 680 BIOS - i7 2600k at 4.7 GHz --- GTX 680 SLI ; Reference EVGA 1306 MHz / 7204 MHz ; Reference EVGA Superclocked 1280 MHz / 7012 MHz









GTX 770 BIOS - i7 2600k at 4.7 GHz --- GTX 680 SLI ; Reference EVGA 1215 MHz / 7114 MHz ; Reference EVGA Superclocked 1189 MHz / 7114 MHz




*Valley 1.0*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Unlocked 680 BIOS - i7 2600k at 4.7 GHz --- GTX 680 SLI ; Reference EVGA 1306 MHz / 7204 MHz ; Reference EVGA Superclocked 1280 MHz / 7012 MHz









GTX 770 BIOS - i7 2600k at 4.7 GHz --- GTX 680 SLI ; Reference EVGA 1215 MHz / 7114 MHz ; Reference EVGA Superclocked 1189 MHz / 7114 MHz





All scores are done at Heaven Stable clocks.
I lose 91 MHz core and 90 MHz memory across both cards.
The 770 BIOS is locked at 1.2V even.
Short and sweet of it: at Heaven-stable clocks, I can beat my Heaven 4.0 score and that's it. I loose a couple FPS in Valley, 300-ish in 3DMark 11, and 200-ish in Fire Strike. I can hold higher stable clocks for 3DMark and actually beat both previous scores, but those clocks fail hard and fast in Heaven 4.0 (I can't find my screens to prove this).

I need to find a tool that opens up that last bit of extra voltage (the full 1.212V). I think that little bit extra is all I'd need to beat all previous scores.

For single-GPU users, the 770 BIOS flash seems to be a good thing and shows reliable benchmark increases at the cost of slightly lower clock speeds. For dual-GPU users, the 770 BIOS flash is more of a side-grade, keeping relatively the same performance for the same voltage at lower clock speeds. Interestingly, what's stable on either of my cards alone is very unstable when in SLI on this BIOS. Not sure why that is.


----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> I've finally found a 770 BIOS that lets me SLI successfully! Best I've done so far:
> 
> *3DMark 11*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Unlocked 680 BIOS - i7 2600k at 4.7 GHz --- GTX 680 SLI ; Reference EVGA 1306 MHz / 7204 MHz ; Reference EVGA Superclocked 1280 MHz / 7012 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 770 BIOS - i7 2600k at 4.7 GHz --- GTX 680 SLI ; Reference EVGA 1215 MHz / 7114 MHz ; Reference EVGA Superclocked 1189 MHz / 7114 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3DMark 13 Fire Strike*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Unlocked 680 BIOS - i7 2600k at 4.7 GHz --- GTX 680 SLI ; Reference EVGA 1306 MHz / 7204 MHz ; Reference EVGA Superclocked 1280 MHz / 7012 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 770 BIOS - i7 2600k at 4.7 GHz --- GTX 680 SLI ; Reference EVGA 1215 MHz / 7114 MHz ; Reference EVGA Superclocked 1189 MHz / 7114 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Heaven 4.0*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Unlocked 680 BIOS - i7 2600k at 4.7 GHz --- GTX 680 SLI ; Reference EVGA 1306 MHz / 7204 MHz ; Reference EVGA Superclocked 1280 MHz / 7012 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 770 BIOS - i7 2600k at 4.7 GHz --- GTX 680 SLI ; Reference EVGA 1215 MHz / 7114 MHz ; Reference EVGA Superclocked 1189 MHz / 7114 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Valley 1.0*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Unlocked 680 BIOS - i7 2600k at 4.7 GHz --- GTX 680 SLI ; Reference EVGA 1306 MHz / 7204 MHz ; Reference EVGA Superclocked 1280 MHz / 7012 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 770 BIOS - i7 2600k at 4.7 GHz --- GTX 680 SLI ; Reference EVGA 1215 MHz / 7114 MHz ; Reference EVGA Superclocked 1189 MHz / 7114 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All scores are done at Heaven Stable clocks.
> I lose 91 MHz core and 90 MHz memory across both cards.
> The 770 BIOS is locked at 1.2V even.
> Short and sweet of it: at Heaven-stable clocks, I can beat my Heaven 4.0 score and that's it. I loose a couple FPS in Valley, 300-ish in 3DMark 11, and 200-ish in Fire Strike. I can hold higher stable clocks for 3DMark and actually beat both previous scores, but those clocks fail hard and fast in Heaven 4.0 (I can't find my screens to prove this).
> 
> I need to find a tool that opens up that last bit of extra voltage (the full 1.212V). I think that little bit extra is all I'd need to beat all previous scores.
> 
> For single-GPU users, the 770 BIOS flash seems to be a good thing and shows reliable benchmark increases at the cost of slightly lower clock speeds. For dual-GPU users, the 770 BIOS flash is more of a side-grade, keeping relatively the same performance for the same voltage at lower clock speeds. Interestingly, what's stable on either of my cards alone is very unstable when in SLI on this BIOS. Not sure why that is.


Thank you for the bios. I just flashed my evga gtx 680 SC.

My voltage shows 1.187 v. In afterburner I adjust up to +100 but it does change.

Do you think running the memory that high on a gtx 680 is safe?

I have tried NiBiTor v. 6.06 and Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.25, but I cant change voltages


----------



## Carlitos714

Ok, I now get 1.212. I had to restart and afterburner now shows up to +12 on the voltage tab.

I did a little stress test and I started to artifact. I loaded your bios to Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.25 and lowered my memory to the stock clock on my evga GTX 680 SC.

lets see what temp target can get me with this MCW82 I have installed.


----------



## deafboy

So I backed up both cards. Made a new modded bios for the both of them. But I just have one question.

For flashing, I modded the bat file from:
Quote:


> nvflash --protectoff
> 
> Nvflash -4 -5 -6 X.rom


To this:
Quote:


> nvflash --protectoff
> 
> nvflash --index=0 -4 -5 -6 MOD-older670.rom
> nvflash --index=1 -4 -5 -6 MOD-newer670.rom


That's how I'm suppose to do it right? Or should I be doing one card at a time?

Actually, kind of have two I guess. Is there really any point in having Voltage Table 1 and Voltage Table 2 being different? I just made them both 1.212.


----------



## EarlZ

That 770 bios above is compatible with a reference 680? Will it also gain GPU boost 2.0 ?


----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> That 770 bios above is compatible with a reference 680? Will it also gain GPU boost 2.0 ?


This is my cards pcb



This is the proof
power limit is unavailable
and temp limit is available

I flashed with the bios (its an ASUS bios) above but my gpu ram could not handle the oc on the ram.

I tweeked the ram speed down to my stock ram speed.

If you want the tweeked bios shoot me pm with your email


----------



## Carlitos714

Power target is blacked out
temp target is adjustable
Once there is a program than can tweet 700 series cards, I'll mess with it again.


----------



## Carlitos714

Here is the rom and flash tool. Just run the run bat and follow the on screen instructions and thats it

You will have to say

YES then y and it will give you warnings. Use at your own risk. pics below running on my gtx 680

Flash tool.zip 474k .zip file


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carlitos714*
> 
> Thank you for the bios. I just flashed my evga gtx 680 SC.
> 
> My voltage shows 1.187 v. In afterburner I adjust up to +100 but it does change.
> 
> Do you think running the memory that high on a gtx 680 is safe?
> 
> I have tried NiBiTor v. 6.06 and Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.25, but I cant change voltages


Safe depends on your GPU. Both of my 680s can handle 7000+ MHz memory. At their best on the best BIOS, my vanilla 680 does just over 7200 MHz and my Superclocked 680 does just under 7200. As these are absolute first-gen 680s, I would think all of them should be able to hit 7k without a problem.

Going to be running these cards at "stock" for this new BIOS for a little while and check on behavior. I may actually be getting 1.212V and Precision X just isn't seeing it; Kepler BIOS Tweaker shows the sliders set to the full 1.212V even though Precision X just reads 1.2V.


----------



## kaneandtaker

I downloaded Carlitos' GTX 770 BIOS (thanks!) and was wondering whether it will work on my 2x GTX 680s? These are the PNY 4GB reference models. Will they work on my cards?

AFAIK these BIOS still doesn't support SLI right?


----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Safe depends on your GPU. Both of my 680s can handle 7000+ MHz memory. At their best on the best BIOS, my vanilla 680 does just over 7200 MHz and my Superclocked 680 does just under 7200. As these are absolute first-gen 680s, I would think all of them should be able to hit 7k without a problem.
> 
> Going to be running these cards at "stock" for this new BIOS for a little while and check on behavior. I may actually be getting 1.212V and Precision X just isn't seeing it; Kepler BIOS Tweaker shows the sliders set to the full 1.212V even though Precision X just reads 1.2V.


Awesome, I will see what my card can handle.

I noticed something strange. When I change the boost clock in tweeker it does show the same with afterburner/precision and hwinfo.

check it out

even at default the core is just 1110 mhz. nothing near what I set in tweeker


----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaneandtaker*
> 
> I downloaded Carlitos' GTX 770 BIOS (thanks!) and was wondering whether it will work on my 2x GTX 680s? These are the PNY 4GB reference models. Will they work on my cards?
> 
> AFAIK these BIOS still doesn't support SLI right?


Probably not.

Here are some 4 gb bios
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=&manufacturer=&model=GTX+770&interface=&memType=&memSize=4096

get one of those bios and drop it into the nvflash folder and rename it to x.rom

use at your own risk BTW

The bios I provided was from BBEG and if you look up a few post, he confirmed they work in sli. Remember these are 2 gb model cards not 4 gb


----------



## BBEG

I have tried several 770 BIOS's and at the moment only the last one I linked works in SLI. It does so at a severe performance penalty compared to running the 770 BIOS on a single 680 though.

When using the 770 BIOS on one 680, it outperforms the same 680 on an unlocked 680 BIOS at the same or lower clocks. When using both 680s with 770 BiOs's in SLI, the clocks drop even more and they are outperformed by the 680s in SLI on unlocked 680 BIOS's.

I really hope someone can make or mod a BIOS that gives us comparable performance in SLI. If it's out there, it hasn't been shared yet.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carlitos714*
> 
> Awesome, I will see what my card can handle.
> 
> I noticed something strange. When I change the boost clock in tweeker it does show the same with afterburner/precision and hwinfo.
> 
> check it out
> 
> even at default the core is just 1110 mhz. nothing near what I set in tweeker


Its because Inspector doesnt read the clocks properly, inspector reads clock for clock! nvidia cores have 13mhz core clock increments,(real clock states; 1110, 1124,1137,1150 etc) you cant have 1151mhz for example, from1137 goes to 1150 then jumps to 1163mhz and so on!

Cheers

Ed

Edit your bios with KBT and in boot table division youll find the real clocks in 13mhz increments, other values than those will revert back or increase to the next increment value


----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its because Inspector doesnt read the clocks properly, inspector reads clock for clock! nvidia cores have 13mhz core clock increments,(real clock states; 1110, 1124,1137,1150 etc) you cant have 1151mhz for example, from1137 goes to 1150 then jumps to 1163mhz and so on!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Edit your bios with KBT and in boot table division youll find the real clocks in 13mhz increments, other values than those will revert back or increase to the next increment value


Thank you.

I know about the 13 mhz increments.

I did finally figure it out messing with boot table table a short time after posting that previous thread.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carlitos714*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I know about the 13 mhz increments.
> 
> I did finally figure it out messing with boot table table a short time after posting that previous thread.
> 
> Thank you for your help!


No problem Bro, thats why we´re all here for!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## EarlZ

Since I am using sli its a no go for me, how about making a bios that does not throttle instead even if it hits 80c id love to have that on my 680s


----------



## RussK14

Off-topic but does Asus void warranty on the GTX 670 DC2 if the heatsink is removed?


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussK14*
> 
> Off-topic but does Asus void warranty on the GTX 670 DC2 if the heatsink is removed?


I wouldn't think so. But if you ever do RMA, of course you have to put it back on. Just make sure not to remove your serial no. If you ever lose it you're out of luck.


----------



## 100cotton

No, so long you put it back on if you are RMA-ing it.


----------



## stickg1

Anyone flash a GTX760?

I tried using the same tool in OP that I had used on my 660ti but it isn't working.


----------



## RussK14

Quote:


> I wouldn't think so. But if you ever do RMA, of course you have to put it back on. Just make sure not to remove your serial no. If you ever lose it you're out of luck.


Quote:


> No, so long you put it back on if you are RMA-ing it.


Thanks, that was my conclusion as well even though:
Quote:


> Asus does not warrant uninterrupted or error-free operation of this product. Any technical or other support provided for the product under warranty, such as assistance via telephone with "how-to" questions and those regarding product setup and information will be provided without warranties of any kind. The warranty only covers failures or malfunctions occurred during the warranty period and in normal use conditions, as well as for any material or workmanship defect. The warranty will not apply if:
> 
> a. the product has been tampered, repaired and/or modified by non-authorized personnel;


----------



## EarlZ

So i managed to recall on how to make a bios that will not throttle in regards to temps, I just needed to set the base clock, boost clock and boost limit all at the same speed and under the boost table tab set the max clock on '39' as the same as the other 3 clocks to lock it down. I have the voltages maxed out on both sliders at 1.212 but I am only getting 1.185 on the top card and 1.200 on the bottom card. This is with the power target raised to 150% I am not sure why this is happening.


----------



## GreenNeon

Can confirm V3DT online bios editor is working, at least on my Gigabyte Reference GTX 680 it is...
Flashed without any problems and the modifications are displaying correctly in Precision!

I used the USB bootable method and I would suggest this to anyone with a single card who wishes to flash their card BIOS in-case you need to do a 'blind flash'.
Place both, the modded .rom and the stock .rom in the root directory of the USB stick. Name them something simple like '1.rom' and '2.rom'.
Remember which is which









150% Power target = 255000
Set Voltage Table 1 & 2 to the same value, preferably the highest available.
I set my fan speeds to minimum 30% and maximum 96%.

Boot from the memory stick and type the following commands to flash -

nvflash --list (Find the card you want to flash, they will be named in ascending order such as 0, 1 and 2...
nvflash --index=(Put the card number here) NameOfTheRom.rom

It will ask you to confirm the flash with 'y' - Press 'y' and hit enter, it will take 30 seconds or so to flash...
Press the reset button on your PC once it says the flash was successful, reboot...
Enjoy!


----------



## yawa

Can I get someone to post their stock 2GB EVGA GTX 670 edition FTW SIG 2 bios please. I cannot for the life of me get the One on the Nvidia boards to recognize I have a signature 2 card at the moment.


----------



## RussK14

Quote:


> So i managed to recall on how to make a bios that will not throttle in regards to temps, I just needed to set the base clock, boost clock and boost limit all at the same speed and under the boost table tab set the max clock on '39' as the same as the other 3 clocks to lock it down. I have the voltages maxed out on both sliders at 1.212 but I am only getting 1.185 on the top card and 1.200 on the bottom card. This is with the power target raised to 150% I am not sure why this is happening.


I'd bet the card with lower voltage has a better ASIC.


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Can I get someone to post their stock 2GB EVGA GTX 670 edition FTW SIG 2 bios please. I cannot for the life of me get the One on the Nvidia boards to recognize I have a signature 2 card at the moment.


Email EVGA. They seem to be quite responsive to requests for BIOS's.


----------



## raffieltiger

I'm new to this, I've noticed that my stock Gigabyte GTX 680 4gb OC edition seems to max it's voltage at 1.175v when under load. Does this seem normal?.

From what I have been reading around the internet, the max voltage for it should be 1.2125v, but I've tried using the online modifier before to change the voltage but with no success. Don't know what the right values are for my voltage table 1 & 2, but I set them to 1.1875v because I read somewhere that the voltage fluctuates so it will reach the 1.2125 max limit anyway.

Can someone please look at my stock bios and tell me what I'm doing wrong?.

GK104.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## BBEG

Your voltage is being read correctly. The default 680 BIOS locks you to 1.175V. What most people are referring to when talking about an "unlocked" BIOS with Kepler is a BIOS mod giving you the full 1.2125V the board can handle without hardware vmods.

When using V3D's online BIOS mod tool, try setting both voltage tables to 1.2V and see what happens.


----------



## raffieltiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenNeon*
> 
> 150% Power target = 255000


That seems weird to me since I have a Gigabyte GTX 680 OC edition 4GB and it's Max Power Target is 260000 which says 111% of the Default Power Target?


----------



## raffieltiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Your voltage is being read correctly. The default 680 BIOS locks you to 1.175V. What most people are referring to when talking about an "unlocked" BIOS with Kepler is a BIOS mod giving you the full 1.2125V the board can handle without hardware vmods.
> 
> When using V3D's online BIOS mod tool, try setting both voltage tables to 1.2V and see what happens.


Thanks







, that seems to work. It now reaches 1.2120V which is just shy of the maximum.

Also it has fixed Perfcap reasons (VRel & VOp) in the GPU-Z sensor log







.


----------



## IAmDay

If I were to get a GTX 680 2GB. Would I be able to flash it to a GTX 770 bios?


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raffieltiger*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , that seems to work. It now reaches 1.2120V which is just shy of the maximum.
> 
> Also it has fixed Perfcap reasons (VRel & VOp) in the GPU-Z sensor log
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Glad to hear it. I did this with my Superclocked 680 because it was not stable even at stock clocks when modding the BIOS for the max voltage. Seemed to work great.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> If I were to get a GTX 680 2GB. Would I be able to flash it to a GTX 770 bios?


Yup. Running two 680s on 770 BIOS's as we speak.










You'll have to play with which BIOS works for your card best though. Most worked well with my cards when running single-680, but I've only found one 770 BIOS that works with my 680s in SLI. I'm hoping someone smarter than me comes up with a more elegant, purpose-made 770 BIOS for 680 SLI users, but what I have now is working better than any other BIOS I've used so I can't complain.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Glad to hear it. I did this with my Superclocked 680 because it was not stable even at stock clocks when modding the BIOS for the max voltage. Seemed to work great.
> Yup. Running two 680s on 770 BIOS's as we speak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to play with which BIOS works for your card best though. Most worked well with my cards when running single-680, but I've only found one 770 BIOS that works with my 680s in SLI. I'm hoping someone smarter than me comes up with a more elegant, purpose-made 770 BIOS for 680 SLI users, but what I have now is working better than any other BIOS I've used so I can't complain.


Okay well I just pulled the trigger on a EVGA GTX 680 2GB on craigslist. Getting it tomorrow. What bios would be best to use?


----------



## BBEG

You have lots of options. I made a topic on Guru3D about my successes and failures with my 680s on 770 BIOS's that might be worth a read from you. Also, search the Guru3D database for GTX 770 BIOS's, download a bunch, and get familiar with NVFlash. Keep going until you find the best one for your card (stable for several runs each in 3DMark 11 & Heaven 4.0).


----------



## Big Texas

Thought you guys might be able to help me since I have a 104 chip after all...

I have the Gigabyte GTX 770 4GB OC model. I know the voltage is locked at +12mv, and there's nothing I can do except for hard volt mod it (and I'm not that insane







). However, the power target for oc'ing only goes to 102%. Is there any bios I can flash to change this?


----------



## error-id10t

Can you dump (use GPU-Z) and post that vBIOS for me.. I'm looking for 4GB models, also is it EFI capable by any chance...?

About your question, you should be able to mod the power target easily yourself using KBT as an example.. 102% doesn't really mean anything, would need to know the Watts and you can see that in KBT..


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussK14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> So i managed to recall on how to make a bios that will not throttle in regards to temps, I just needed to set the base clock, boost clock and boost limit all at the same speed and under the boost table tab set the max clock on '39' as the same as the other 3 clocks to lock it down. I have the voltages maxed out on both sliders at 1.212 but I am only getting 1.185 on the top card and 1.200 on the bottom card. This is with the power target raised to 150% I am not sure why this is happening.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd bet the card with lower voltage has a better ASIC.
Click to expand...

Yes. 77% vs 72%

But If I dont touch the clocks and just use offset voltages both cards will do 1.212v the issue comes out when the clocks are changed. Also I was able to set the voltage properly with EVGA compared to MSI-AB


----------



## Big Texas

Why is the power control locked?







'


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

Just to be clear about something. I own 2 GTX 670 2GB EVGA Ref models. Now no matter how hard i try, with numerous combinations of settings. I cannot get a stable 1200+Mhz core clock to run in 3DMark11, and i can barely get it stable in Heaven 4.0.

By stable i mean not going over the TDP limit and causing throttling. Now ive done all the bios mods and adjustments i can think of with different settings etc. So i ended up getting it 100% stable at 1136MHz core and 3404 on the memory. Is that considered average or above average for a ref gtx 670 from evga?. I've read posts that most of the cards that do 1200+ have dual fan setups and usually have a higher binned chip. So is my 1136MHz good?


----------



## RussK14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Yes. 77% vs 72%
> 
> But If I dont touch the clocks and just use offset voltages both cards will do 1.212v the issue comes out when the clocks are changed. Also I was able to set the voltage properly with EVGA compared to MSI-AB


I had 2 680 DC2T's and modding bios to max voltage 1241/7010 MHz the better card defaulted to 1.135v while the other 1.2v despite what I set in bios. Although I did have control via Precision/AB.

Perhaps this is what's going on with your cards?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnthusiastG4m3r*
> 
> Just to be clear about something. I own 2 GTX 670 2GB EVGA Ref models. Now no matter how hard i try, with numerous combinations of settings. I cannot get a stable 1200+Mhz core clock to run in 3DMark11, and i can barely get it stable in Heaven 4.0.
> 
> By stable i mean not going over the TDP limit and causing throttling


Change the TDP targets, there is no way you're reaching a raised limit @ ~1200Mhz. Max them out to 225W (both the previous value of ~143 and ~173), this way 100% = 225W.


----------



## yawa

K I'm at my wits end here.

I contacted EVGA about getting a signature 2 bios file to flash for my card. They sent the coded nvidia bios updater. Again this does me zero good, as the updater no longer recognizes my card as a Signature 2 card, it will not upload or flash the proper bios. The tech power up bios archive does not contain ANY Signature 2 bios files. If someone with a Signature 2 would go ahead and upload one I'd gladly take it.

So again I am requesting for anyone else running a stock 2 GB EVGA Signature 2 GTX 670 card, to please send me their bios file in a pm or email. I do not think the people at EVGA understand what I am asking them for, and as such have little hope they will send me what I need.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I'd just like to add my experience doing this with my MSI card. I only did this unlock thing because I wanted 100% fan capabilities because I have the horrible reference cooler. Shortly after doing this I got periodic system shut offs. Must have been voltage spikes or something (not temp related as I closely monitored that) but it was random so I don't know. Flashed back to standard bios and it's been great for two weeks now. I still don't understand why they limited fan speeds to 80%.


----------



## yawa

Just posting this one more time and I'm done.

This card  does not have a bios file posted for it on the Tech Power Up forums. If you own this card, and wish to be the greatest person who ever lived, I am imploring you to use GPU-Z to make a raw copy of your bios, and PM it to me. Also if you wish, to add your bios to the archive, make a copy and upload it through GPU-Z so idiots like me never have problems like this again.

Thank you


----------



## Buzzkill

Video BIOS Collection
You can try Tech Power Up they have a VGA BIOS Collection.

EVGA GeForce GTX 670 Firmware Update v80.04.5C - Updated 04/16/13
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1703680
v80.04.5C 02G-P4-3677-KR - EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW SIG2


----------



## yawa

Thanks Buzz, but that is the one card that does not have a bios posted for it. All the other FTW's are up there, but not the one in the photo, which is unfortunately mine. And even more unfortunately, using other' FTW's have there benefits, but none of them work or read the card properly, hence why I need to find another way to get back to the original bios I had, then update from there.

***And thank you for the edited post Buzz with the second link, but my card can no longer be flashed using the nvidia updater included in your post from the EVGA forums. I need the Raw bios file.

Why you ask? Because the bios I currently have flashed, triggers the safety in Nvidia Updater, and tells it to stop the flash, because my card isn't a Signature 2. Which is a lie, because it is, it's just a Signature 2 running the wrong Bios, so it report's as the wrong card. The link from the EVGA forums does not contain the raw bios as a standalone file, you can only flash it using their preprogramed version of Nvidia Updater, which has no way of disabling the safety mechanism so I cannot force a flash.

So hence, I am seeking a bios file directly from a Signature 2 card, by itself, so I can run Nvidia Flash, with the protections off and flash my card back to normal. Also this is Hence why I'm at my wits end, since a raw standalone bios file for this card does not seem to exist.

I'm so sorry but I really do appreciate your help.
Thanks again.


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Thanks Buzz, but that is the one card that does not have a bios posted for it. All the other FTW's are up there, but not the one in the photo, which is unfortunately mine. And even more unfortunately, using other' FTW's have there benefits, but none of them work or read the card properly, hence why I need to find another way to get back to the original bios I had, then update from there.
> 
> ***And thank you for the edited post Buzz with the second link, but my card can no longer be flashed using the nvidia updater included in your post from the EVGA forums. I need the Raw bios file.
> 
> Why you ask? Because the bios I currently have flashed, triggers the safety in Nvidia Updater, and tells it to stop the flash, because my card isn't a Signature 2. Which is a lie, because it is, it's just a Signature 2 running the wrong Bios, so it report's as the wrong card. The link from the EVGA forums does not contain the raw bios as a standalone file, you can only flash it using their preprogramed version of Nvidia Updater, which has no way of disabling the safety mechanism so I cannot force a flash.
> 
> So hence, I am seeking a bios file directly from a Signature 2 card, by itself, so I can run Nvidia Flash, with the protections off and flash my card back to normal. Also this is Hence why I'm at my wits end, since a raw standalone bios file for this card does not seem to exist.
> 
> I'm so sorry but I really do appreciate your help.
> Thanks again.


Can you link me to the file? I will see if the EVGA updater can actually be extracted. Then you can use the .ROM file and mod it and then flash via NVFLASH.


----------



## yawa

What they sent me is the same link buzz posted. From here.

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1703680

The 3677-KR part number.

By all means give it a shot.

BTW for those interested into why I want the original bios file when the others ( kind of) work, is that the Signature 2 cards were where they switched to Hynix memory modules. Because of this other BIOSes act wonky. So you are much better off modding the Sig 2 bios than any others as this will affect the cards stability in weird ways.Even at stable normal clocks, I'll get strange memory crashes, and obviously going under water with this card, I'd like to figure out a true Max OC before I do anything else.


----------



## BBEG

Have you tried nvflash? It's been a solid tool for my BIOS flashing.

download nvflash
put the rom you want to flash to your card in the same folder
shift + right click, and click run command line (or something to that effect), and type the following:
nvflash -protectoff
nvflash -4 -5 -6 romname.rom
y
sometimes a 2nd y
wait 10-20 seconds
reboot and rock on

At the very least, it might get you to a BIOS that lets your card be more easily recognized by your preferred tool.


----------



## yawa

That's what intend to use, but unfortunately I have no bios file. I lost my old one to a system restore when I began playing with the modded ones and apparently no one, in the history of the internet has ever posted a raw signature 2 bios file. I've tried the other's on tech power up, but they don't make a difference in the updater and how it recognizes my card ( it simply thinks the other FTW type, without the hynix modules), which hasn't made a difference at all.

All the ones you can get are embedded in evga's update.exe, and the security on them won't let you force a flash. So my only hope is for someone with the same card to send me gpu-z upload of their bios, and for me to nvflash it onto my card.

I have contacted EVGA and even when I explained the situation they just emailed me the updater so that was a dead end. So if you know anyone with my card on these boards that wouldn't mind uploading their bios file i would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## BBEG

You may want to cast the net a bit further and post up on Guru3D and [H] then. I'll email EVGA and see what they send me. Is gk104-325-a2 your card's model?


----------



## yawa

My model and P/N seem to be one in the same: 02G-P4-3677-KR

I'll definitely take your advice and try other forums as well. Thanks for the help I appreciate it.


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Change the TDP targets, there is no way you're reaching a raised limit @ ~1200Mhz. Max them out to 225W (both the previous value of ~143 and ~173), this way 100% = 225W.


I'm fairly certain i've tried that combo before, and right at the start of 3dmark 11 performance preset my GPU instantly downclocks. no matter what my voltage is or my tdp. I've even left the memory off my OC's before and tried straight core OC. and i see the clock throttle almost instantly. Do drivers play a massive roll in stuff like this? But ill try it again

Def and max tdp are 225w fail safe max is 250 now voltage 1.212v and base core and boost limit all 1202 with default memory. Boost table back to default so the last green number is 1202

Now the real question is 1202/3004 gonna net me better min fps vs 1136/3404

I'm running heaven 4.0 on max settings will see what my tdp hits. 3DMark11 for some reason (so much older for stressing) takes about 8-10% more power


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

Heaven I hit 99% power limit. Ill run 3dmark but I'm pretty sure the gpu is going to downclock now unless I'm mistaken you never want that to happen, sure I could pass the test but isn't the goal for it to not downclock


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

Yeah 3dmark11 went 3% over max tdp and caused a throttle, gonna try lowering the voltage to see if I can keep it in check. Also just HOW big of a factor is the gpu temp in the overall tdp percentage. If I kept it in the say 50c range vs 60-70 would I see a drop in the tdp percent

Well it looks like my top card can handle a much lower voltage to run 1202. I'm using 1.175v and it doesn't crash. But my bottom card if I use 1.175v @ 1202 it crashes. Look like I might have to flash the cards with different voltages. I'm not worried about the bottom cards tdp that's usually no where near the top cards value so that might work for me

Wow the voltage requirement between my 2 cards is crazy I'm passing heaven with no problems using 1.135v on top card vs my original 1.212. And I need 1.212v on my bottom card to even register a 1202 clock on the 39th value of the boost table

1215/3404 1.135v top card
1215/3404 1.212v bottom card
3DMark11/Heaven 4.0 stable

1228/3404 1.135v
1228/3404 1.212v

3DMark11 passed 16,070 score lol

Trying for 1242 now but I'm coming close to the tdp now

Final OC

1215/3304 1.135v
1215/3304 1.212v

In the end I changed from

1136/3404 1.175v
1136/3404 1.175v

To

1215/3304 1.135v
1215/3304 1.212v

Very odd that I had to lower my top cards voltage to keep it within the 225w tdp, where as my bottom card (not doing most of the work) can run at 1.212v and hit the same tdp markers the 1.135 card hits.

Also when changing the 39th value in KBT my top card registered the clock speed on any given voltage, where as the bottom card needed a specific voltage to have 1215 on the core stick, why is that?


----------



## error-id10t

I read that the fan power is counted against the TDP, if true then more it's drawing due to higher temps the higher your TDP automatically regardless of anything else. Mine are under water so have no real idea but you'd think that's easy to confirm either way.

For me I have to run Firestrike Extreme @ around 1240 / 3600 for it to pull close to 200W. Like you though, I don't have to change volts on my 1st card, the 2nd card is worse.

Not sure what you mean by the 39th value in KBT?


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

If you open up a bios in KBT and go to the boost table tab. I align the 39th slot at the top to my clock speed because that's P0 or that's what people say. I have to flash my cards with different voltages because my bottom card with 1215 in slot 39 displays as 1188 because it doesn't have enough voltage


----------



## BeastRider

Hi guys. I've been monitoring this thread for a while now, and just decided to join in. I'm still deciding whether to go for the unlocked BIOS or not because it all looks really complicated for a few FPS..


----------



## nleksan

I thought it was simply that the newer Hynix modules didn't overclock well at all? IDK, I'm probably wrong, or not well informed, it's just that two friends who have recently gotten 670's both have Hynix VRAM chips, and neither one can clock the memory above ~6600 or so... :/


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Hi guys. I've been monitoring this thread for a while now, and just decided to join in. I'm still deciding whether to go for the unlocked BIOS or not because it all looks really complicated for a few FPS..


I didn't really think 50+Mhz here and there on core clocks for cards would make a huge difference but i was wrong. I'm running my 670 @ 1202 on the cores now. And i've noticed a pretty decent gain coming up from 1136.


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

So after 10+hrs of meddling around yesterday, and playing some games off and on. 6 Heaven 4.0 runs on Extreme and a lot of cussing and yelling at my computer. I am done overclocking my cards until i put them under water.

Here are my settings in KBT for my Ref GTX 670 2GB cards.






The last picture is a second .rom file i had to flash my bottom card with. It required the max voltage for the same speeds that the top card was doing


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> I thought it was simply that the newer Hynix modules didn't overclock well at all? IDK, I'm probably wrong, or not well informed, it's just that two friends who have recently gotten 670's both have Hynix VRAM chips, and neither one can clock the memory above ~6600 or so... :/


I got my cards when they first came out. And they can't do much better than that. Both Hynix vram chips and i max out at 6808 +400 Memory. Anything higher and i get artifacts


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnthusiastG4m3r*
> 
> I didn't really think 50+Mhz here and there on core clocks for cards would make a huge difference but i was wrong. I'm running my 670 @ 1202 on the cores now. And i've noticed a pretty decent gain coming up from 1136.


Alright, but can I just flash it with the unlocked BIOS and not make any tweaking or will I encounter issues if I don't tweak the BIOS? The tweaking seems really hard. lol


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnthusiastG4m3r*
> 
> If you open up a bios in KBT and go to the boost table tab. I align the 39th slot at the top to my clock speed because that's P0 or that's what people say. I have to flash my cards with different voltages because my bottom card with 1215 in slot 39 displays as 1188 because it doesn't have enough voltage


Never heard of this before, gave it a try and for me it's row 37.. could be because I'm using EFI version of 5C, weird but thanks.


----------



## EarlZ

I think my top card does not like the fixed clock, I swapped the cards around and its behaving the same. So I am back to offset GPU clocks which nets me more performance than a fixed clock that is not stable.


----------



## IAmDay

Does anyone have a tutorial on how to get a GTX 770 stock version card to go onto a stock version GTX 680? Or make one for me


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Does anyone have a tutorial on how to get a GTX 770 stock version card to go onto a stock version GTX 680? Or make one for me


I thikn there is one posted a few pages back but its not SLI capable at full performance.


----------



## kevindd992002

Is it proven that changing the three clocks in the first tab of KBT to the same value make the OC more stable?


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I thikn there is one posted a few pages back but its not SLI capable at full performance.


I don't need SLI. Do you possible have the link to the post?


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is it proven that changing the three clocks in the first tab of KBT to the same value make the OC more stable?


I don't throttle at 60c or 70c doing that change. I throttle at around 83c. But if you're card is hitting 83c in any scenario you probably don't have adequate cooling. If i however don't change those 3 values on the first tab. I will throttle like everyone else at a lower temperature, creating a less stable OC / headroom


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Never heard of this before, gave it a try and for me it's row 37.. could be because I'm using EFI version of 5C, weird but thanks.


I've noticed that with the boost table, and the block values on that table, certain slots with clock speeds require a certain voltage, on the voltage tab to run that specific clock speed. However if you change the boost table so that the very first yellow slot, is your desired clock speed (for me that's the 21st slot), The desired clock speed will stick, with whatever voltage you choose to run. The downside with this is that if you do for whatever reason briefly go above the TDP or 83c+ temperature benchmarking, You will throttle down to 862 (the 2nd green block value).

This is why i have found my happy medium to be the 39th slot. Because if for whatever slight chance or reason i do happen to briefly throttle, i won't instantly drop down to 862. I'll only drop -13Mhz below the 39th slot value, (doing it this way also allows me to have different voltages on my cards, if i ran both on the stock boost table, it would require both my cards to run at 1.212v for a 1200+ core clock to register) which in my case right now would be 1189 because i found that 1215 wasn't my stable OC and 1202 was.

This also lets people that want to experiment with higher memory oc's vs core ocs downclock their cards into the 1100 range on the core. With the boost table on a stock bios, the slider is all the way to the left at a generic 1202MHz in the last green box. If you increase that slider to the right all the numbers in the yellow box change. Allowing you to lower the core clock on the first page of the KBT, with the boost limit boost max and base clock speeds.

Also what is an EFI bios? The bios i'm running is the the most recent one off the EVGA forums for the GTX 670. Flashed to both cards, and then i dumped the .rom file using GPUZ, and modded it from there, reflashing with nvflash for windows.

I really want to venture into a higher range on my cards. But my temps hold me back a lot. If temp contributes to a high TDP value. Then i am stuck with what i have until then. My highest score on 3Dmark11 on air is this. I wanted to break 20k gpu score (about 500ish less than SLI GTX 680's)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7016973


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnthusiastG4m3r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is it proven that changing the three clocks in the first tab of KBT to the same value make the OC more stable?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't throttle at 60c or 70c doing that change. I throttle at around 83c. But if you're card is hitting 83c in any scenario you probably don't have adequate cooling. If i however don't change those 3 values on the first tab. I will throttle like everyone else at a lower temperature, creating a less stable OC / headroom
Click to expand...

Set your clock state 39 to the same clocks and it wont throttle even at 90c
My other card actually becomes unstable in terms of holding hte OC, the core jumps up and down from 980~1215 and its only at 68c if I set hardcode the OC on the bios.


----------



## error-id10t

EFI version, you can request that from EVGA via email. It's only useful if you're running Win8 and want CSM disabled (so you run in EFI mode only), the standard vBIOS won't allow that.

On your explanation, got little lost so I just took a picture. This is for my 1st card where there is no voltage playing, it's @ stock. This makes the card run @ 1189Mhz. I can't check throttling as they're under water and nothing chews 225W (can't get my clocks that high).


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnthusiastG4m3r*
> 
> I don't throttle at 60c or 70c doing that change. I throttle at around 83c. But if you're card is hitting 83c in any scenario you probably don't have adequate cooling. If i however don't change those 3 values on the first tab. I will throttle like everyone else at a lower temperature, creating a less stable OC / headroom


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Set your clock state 39 to the same clocks and it wont throttle even at 90c
> My other card actually becomes unstable in terms of holding hte OC, the core jumps up and down from 980~1215 and its only at 68c if I set hardcode the OC on the bios.


I don't worry about throttling since my GTX 670 is on water. What I was actually wondering about if this will make your OC higher (or more stable)? Or is it better to stick with the standard overclocking if temps aren't a worry?


----------



## kaneandtaker

Just want to say, after owning quite a number of GPUs, Kepler GPUs are the most pain in the arse to overclock. They downclock even when temps are fine. You have to BIOS overclock it to stop the card from throttling.
Even then you can't overvolt for crap on these cards as they are limited to 1.21v. Nvidia has done it for me with their BS Nvidia Greenlight program.
My next GPU upgrade will surely be an AMD GPU. I'm sorry to say this: Nvidia sucks now.

- An overclock enthusiast


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaneandtaker*
> 
> Just want to say, after owning quite a number of GPUs, Kepler GPUs are the most pain in the arse to overclock. They downclock even when temps are fine. You have to BIOS overclock it to stop the card from throttling.
> Even then you can't overvolt for crap on these cards as they are limited to 1.21v. Nvidia has done it for me with their BS Nvidia Greenlight program.
> My next GPU upgrade will surely be an AMD GPU. I'm sorry to say this: Nvidia sucks now.
> 
> - An overclock enthusiast


Even if you put it at a fixed clock on the bios, there are still cases where it will down clock.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

That's correct. It will still downclock if there isn't enough GPU usage. If your maxing out a game at 60FPS and it's only using 60% or under it will downclock, but it won't downclock or undervolt due to temp anymore if you BIOS mod it


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> That's correct. It will still downclock if there isn't enough GPU usage. If your maxing out a game at 60FPS and it's only using 60% or under it will downclock, but it won't downclock or undervolt due to temp anymore if you BIOS mod it


Even if the GPU load is 99% it will downclock, I believe I already posted about my issue.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Something isn't right with yours then. With a modded BIOS it will not downclock when it's at 99% usage


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Something isn't right with yours then. With a modded BIOS it will not downclock when it's at 99% usage


Thats what I said, something is up with one of the cards.. the other one is perfectly holding the clocks.. but if I just use offset then its very stable in terms of holding the OC.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Try to up the Boost clock table over your 3 set settings. Upload that cards Bios for me


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> That's correct. It will still downclock if there isn't enough GPU usage. If your maxing out a game at 60FPS and it's only using 60% or under it will downclock, but it won't downclock or undervolt due to temp anymore if you BIOS mod it


If you run your NVCP setting at "Max Performance" vs "Adaptive", and mod your bios to not downclock, you will run at your modded bios speed 24/7 regardless of usage/temp


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> EFI version, you can request that from EVGA via email. It's only useful if you're running Win8 and want CSM disabled (so you run in EFI mode only), the standard vBIOS won't allow that.
> 
> On your explanation, got little lost so I just took a picture. This is for my 1st card where there is no voltage playing, it's @ stock. This makes the card run @ 1189Mhz. I can't check throttling as they're under water and nothing chews 225W (can't get my clocks that high).


So what you're saying is, if you play with that slider, and want to make the yellow boxes your overclock. the 37th slot is where you will see the change?. That's pretty odd but i guess every card is different, actually now that i think about it. That sounds like what my 2nd card is doing right now. the 39th slot for my 2nd card even though the boost table shows it as 1202, monitoring the card shows it running at 1189. But if i bump the voltage the monitoring will show it as 1202.


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I don't worry about throttling since my GTX 670 is on water. What I was actually wondering about if this will make your OC higher (or more stable)? Or is it better to stick with the standard overclocking if temps aren't a worry?


Are you talking about modding the bios to make your OC higher? Or modding the bios in general? If you mean in general, there's a significant gain in the FPS department. Especially the min / average fps. Removing the gpu boost part of the kepler cards is a pretty big deal. Modding the bios with your overclock vs using an offset in a software program is much more reliable option. You know it will be consistent , and there won't be any 2ms downclocking in the heat of whatever you're doing.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnthusiastG4m3r*
> 
> If you run your NVCP setting at "Max Performance" vs "Adaptive", and mod your bios to not downclock, you will run at your modded bios speed 24/7 regardless of usage/temp


^That's true. That might be EarlZ's issue with his card


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> ^That's true. That might be EarlZ's issue with his card


yeah setting the NVCP to max performance, changes its power state to run at P0, so if you change whatever your P0 clock speeds are...voila.

That actually sounds exactly like what's happening to him. If you're running SLI (which he is), and you're running adaptive. The 2nd card will never run at the max speed unless something requiring multi gpu rendering kicks in. So if he has modded the bios, the 2nd card is now running at the modded bios default downclock speed that hes changed. Default was probably 324. Now its 800 something. Switching to max performance will instantly kick in the 2nd cards clock speed to max, or it should


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

I really wish i knew why my cards can reach the tdp limit so much easier than other people. I'm really wondering if putting them under water is the big difference. For example i know if you go from running the fan speed on a card @ 30% and maxing it out at 100% you're gonna see about a 9-11% jump in the power draw. But that doesn't seem to be a very big percentage when there's people saying they aren't even going into the 200w tdp range under water. Now if you're on air. That's a massive amount, that can be the difference between stable and not stable.

You guys running your sli setups on water, or single cards. Whats your GPU temp maxing out at benching. Myself i can hit the 73c mark pretty easy on Heaven 4.0 Extreme and chain running the test can get me up to 76c. The only way i can see the temp making a huge difference in the TDP is if you're staying at 45-50c under load. And even then i have no idea if that's a huge factor.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EnthusiastG4m3r*
> 
> If you run your NVCP setting at "Max Performance" vs "Adaptive", and mod your bios to not downclock, you will run at your modded bios speed 24/7 regardless of usage/temp
> 
> 
> 
> ^That's true. That might be EarlZ's issue with his card
Click to expand...

I havent tried that but my second card does not have any of those issues when using an overclocked bios.


----------



## Nexo

This tool seems good.


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

Wow, so i never knew about the GPUZ asic quality tool. That pretty much explained everything as to why im being limited so much

Top Card - Asic Quality 89.3%
Bottom Card - Asic Quality 70.0%

No wonder it requires so much more :|


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnthusiastG4m3r*
> 
> Are you talking about modding the bios to make your OC higher? Or modding the bios in general? If you mean in general, there's a significant gain in the FPS department. Especially the min / average fps. Removing the gpu boost part of the kepler cards is a pretty big deal. Modding the bios with your overclock vs using an offset in a software program is much more reliable option. You know it will be consistent , and there won't be any 2ms downclocking in the heat of whatever you're doing.


Well, yes I did overclock my card's BIOS with KBT but only by increasing the voltage and the boost limit ONLY. I'm wondering if I would get a higher overclock if I set the three clocks (base clock, boost limit, and boost clock, thus removing the effect of gpu boost 1.0)?


----------



## error-id10t

I've roamed high and low looking for this but can't find anything so I doubt it can be done - but does anyone know if Afterburner allows unlocking for cards which use NCP5392P voltage controller? If I read it right, the MSI N670GTX-PM2D2GD5/OC appears to use this and AFAIK it can be done via Afterburner?


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I've roamed high and low looking for this but can't find anything so I doubt it can be done - but does anyone know if Afterburner allows unlocking for cards which use NCP5392P voltage controller? If I read it right, the MSI N670GTX-PM2D2GD5/OC appears to use this and AFAIK it can be done via Afterburner?


Are you talking about the new softmod people have discovered that allows the 1.30v+


----------



## Edkiefer

That's the NCP4206 voltage regulator .


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnthusiastG4m3r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I've roamed high and low looking for this but can't find anything so I doubt it can be done - but does anyone know if Afterburner allows unlocking for cards which use NCP5392P voltage controller? If I read it right, the MSI N670GTX-PM2D2GD5/OC appears to use this and AFAIK it can be done via Afterburner?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the new softmod people have discovered that allows the 1.30v+
Click to expand...

Please share!


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnthusiastG4m3r*
> 
> Are you talking about the new softmod people have discovered that allows the 1.30v+


Sort of but as noted, the reference cards have a different controller so that trick doesn't work for us. However and I could've read it wrong, the MSI card I put down to me appears to use it, implying it "should" be possible. Also the notes about this controller doesn't say it's restricted..


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Well, yes I did overclock my card's BIOS with KBT but only by increasing the voltage and the boost limit ONLY. I'm wondering if I would get a higher overclock if I set the three clocks (base clock, boost limit, and boost clock, thus removing the effect of gpu boost 1.0)?


Any ideas on this? Thanks.


----------



## BBEG

When you guys are making "no boost" BIOS's, you're just setting boost clock to base clock in Kepler BIOS Tweaker?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> When you guys are making "no boost" BIOS's, you're just setting boost clock to base clock in Kepler BIOS Tweaker?


yup, basically set all the clocks to the same frequency, but you have to bump the boost table as well.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> yup, basically set all the clocks to the same frequency, but you have to bump the boost table as well.


Why would you want to disable boost? I mean what is the advantage to that?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Why would you want to disable boost? I mean what is the advantage to that?


to have a more stable overclock.

instead of having 1100mhz base clock and boost clock up to 1300mhz depending on temps, why don't you just turn of boost and set your base clock to 1300mhz regardless of temps?


----------



## BBEG

Can you/someone post some screenshots of no boost settings?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> to have a more stable overclock.
> 
> instead of having 1100mhz base clock and boost clock up to 1300mhz depending on temps, why don't you just turn of boost and set your base clock to 1300mhz regardless of temps?


Makes sense but in that mode will it still downclock when GPU load is minimal? Or will it stay at 1300MHz regardless of GPU usage as well?


----------



## ghostrider85

GPU in action, notice the temps rising up to 94C while the core clock and memory clock stayed the same:


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Makes sense but in that mode will it still downclock when GPU load is minimal? Or will it stay at 1300MHz regardless of GPU usage as well?


yes it will still downclock if the load is minimal.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> GPU in action, notice the temps rising up to 94C while the core clock and memory clock stayed the same:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> yes it will still downclock if the load is minimal.


Oh ok. I noticed that your max value in the BOOST TABLE tab is not the same as the clock (1202) in the COMMON tab. Did you purposely do this? And why?

Also, I thought the only voltages that we need to increase are the Max Voltage #1 and Max Voltage #2? Why was your P00 voltage the same as the first two?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> GPU in action, notice the temps rising up to 94C while the core clock and memory clock stayed the same:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> yes it will still downclock if the load is minimal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ok. I noticed that your max value in the BOOST TABLE tab is not the same as the clock (1202) in the COMMON tab. Did you purposely do this? And why?
> 
> Also, I thought the only voltages that we need to increase are the Max Voltage #1 and Max Voltage #2? Why was your P00 voltage the same as the first two?
Click to expand...

I am not sure if the boost table has to be the same but he has a video showing it so I guess the boost table needs to be the same or higher.

For the voltages, it only unlocks those numbers but the P00 state actually will put the voltage on the said unlocked values

Gonna try and figure out why my top card cannot hold clock stability when the bios is flashed.. maybe the stock forsa bios is dodgy and I may need to use a stock bios from say.. evga?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I am not sure if the boost table has to be the same but he has a video showing it so I guess the boost table needs to be the same or higher.
> 
> For the voltages, it only unlocks those numbers but the P00 state actually will put the voltage on the said unlocked values
> 
> Gonna try and figure out why my top card cannot hold clock stability when the bios is flashed.. maybe the stock forsa bios is dodgy and I may need to use a stock bios from say.. evga?


Well, why don;t we just set the clocks higher in the COMMON tab then? The BOOST TABLE tab will follow anyway.

I don't get it, when I set the first two values I did get 1.212V anyway. Can you please explain what does the P00 voltage signify?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Well, why don;t we just set the clocks higher in the COMMON tab then? The BOOST TABLE tab will follow anyway.
> 
> I don't get it, when I set the first two values I did get 1.212V anyway. Can you please explain what does the P00 voltage signify?


the first two voltage sliders will unlock the voltage to that value but doesn't mean that your GPU will actually set your voltage to that value, the third slider will actually your GPU set it to that voltage.

there is a bug/glitch that if you put the first two voltage sliders to the maximum value, it will force your GPU to actually use that no matter what the third voltage slider is set at to.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> the first two voltage sliders will unlock the voltage to that value but doesn't mean that your GPU will actually set your voltage to that value, the third slider will actually your GPU set it to that voltage.
> 
> there is a bug/glitch that if you put the first two voltage sliders to the maximum value, it will force your GPU to actually use that no matter what the third voltage slider is set at to.


Oh ok. So in essence, it would be just better to set the first three voltages to what you want and get the same effect?

What about regarding the difference between the clocks set in the COMMON tab and BOOST TABLE tab? What is the difference?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh ok. So in essence, it would be just better to set the first three voltages to what you want and get the same effect?
> 
> What about regarding the difference between the clocks set in the COMMON tab and BOOST TABLE tab? What is the difference?


the boost table is the last thing you should touch, you have to test your gpu first, then bump it a few notches if your card still downclocks.
in my observation, my card wants slot number 36 value to be the same as my baseclock. you kinda have to play with the boost table a little.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> the boost table is the last thing you should touch, you have to test your gpu first, then bump it a few notches if your card still downclocks.
> in my observation, my card wants slot number 36 value to be the same as my baseclock. you kinda have to play with the boost table a little.


I'm guessing that you didn't use the "GPU Clock Offset + 13 MHz" button in the common tab when you were overclocking? Because if you did, then the max boost clock in the boost table would be equal to the clock speed you set in the common tab.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I'm guessing that you didn't use the "GPU Clock Offset + 13 MHz" button in the common tab when you were overclocking? Because if you did, then the max boost clock in the boost table would be equal to the clock speed you set in the common tab.


i did, but you still have to bump the boost table, just try it and see.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> i did, but you still have to bump the boost table, just try it and see.


Ah. What if the max boost clock in the boost table is higher than boost limit in the common tab, which value will the card follow?

Actually, my goal here is to achieve higher overclock and NOT downclocking because I'm on water so my temps are always low regardless. I just want a higher overclock and I'm wondering if this method can achieve that?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ah. What if the max boost clock in the boost table is higher than boost limit in the common tab, which value will the card follow?


The card will follow the values in the common tab, the values in the common tab dictates the maximum frequencies but no control about minimum (throttle frequencies)

I'll explain the relation between the two even further tomorrow, I'll probably just pm it to you in Tagalog because it's kinda hard to explain.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> The card will follow the values in the common tab, the values in the common tab dictates the maximum frequencies but no control about minimum (throttle frequencies)
> 
> I'll explain the relation between the two even further tomorrow, I'll probably just pm it to you in Tagalog because it's kinda hard to explain.


Ah ok.

Oh ok sure. I would appreciate it if you could help me by PM using our native language. Teaching me in English won't be a problem either but I get that it would be simpler using Tagalog.

Thanks.

EDIT: Actually, my goal here is to achieve higher overclock and NOT downclocking because I'm on water so my temps are always low regardless. I just want a higher overclock and I'm wondering if this method can achieve that?


----------



## ghostrider85

Terms:
BOOST is when your GPU goes above base clock
THROTTLE is when your GPU goes below base clock

Setting the base clock, boost clock, and the max boost in the common tab is basically just telling your GPU not to exceed your desired clockspeed, basically turning off boost, but this doesn't turn off downclocking due to temperature increase. Base clock is not the absolute minimum clockspeed, clock speed can go even lower than base clock if the temperature gets to a certain degree, thus THROTTLING.

The boost table is what dictates at what clockspeed your GPU should THROTTLE or BOOST depending on the temperature, bumping up the boost table makes sure that your GPU doesn't THROTTLE once it reaches certain temperature. Bumping up the boost table will normally bump up the BOOST clocks too but since you already set the max boost at the common tab then it won't gonna go over that.

In short, the common tab will let you prevent boost, and the boost table will let you prevent throttling.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Terms:
> BOOST is when your GPU goes above base clock
> THROTTLE is when your GPU goes below base clock
> 
> Setting the base clock, boost clock, and the max boost in the common tab is basically just telling your GPU not to exceed your desired clockspeed, basically turning off boost, but this doesn't turn off downclocking due to temperature increase. Base clock is not the absolute minimum clockspeed, clock speed can go even lower than base clock if the temperature gets to a certain degree, thus THROTTLING.
> 
> The boost table is what dictates at what clockspeed your GPU should THROTTLE or BOOST depending on the temperature, bumping up the boost table makes sure that your GPU doesn't THROTTLE once it reaches certain temperature. Bumping up the boost table will normally bump up the BOOST clocks too but since you already set the max boost at the common tab then it won't gonna go over that.
> 
> In short, the common tab will let you prevent boost, and the boost table will let you prevent throttling.


Ok. Then why not bump the boost tablr all the way so that it never throttles? If my temps never reaches 55C do I still need to worry about modifying the boost table at all?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh ok. I noticed that your max value in the BOOST TABLE tab is not the same as the clock (1202) in the COMMON tab. Did you purposely do this? And why?
> 
> Also, I thought the only voltages that we need to increase are the Max Voltage #1 and Max Voltage #2? Why was your P00 voltage the same as the first two?


There's no need for the P00 voltage to be raised.

If you overvolt your cards, then you also don't have to play with the boost table, just set and forget in the common tab. But if you don't overvolt your cards, it won't boost higher unless you put the boost table entry (for me it was row 37) match what you want.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Well, why don;t we just set the clocks higher in the COMMON tab then? The BOOST TABLE tab will follow anyway.
> 
> I don't get it, when I set the first two values I did get 1.212V anyway. Can you please explain what does the P00 voltage signify?
> 
> 
> 
> the first two voltage sliders will unlock the voltage to that value but doesn't mean that your GPU will actually set your voltage to that value, the third slider will actually your GPU set it to that voltage.
> 
> there is a bug/glitch that if you put the first two voltage sliders to the maximum value, it will force your GPU to actually use that no matter what the third voltage slider is set at to.
Click to expand...

Not on all cards, one of my cards will only limit it self to 1.185v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh ok. I noticed that your max value in the BOOST TABLE tab is not the same as the clock (1202) in the COMMON tab. Did you purposely do this? And why?
> 
> Also, I thought the only voltages that we need to increase are the Max Voltage #1 and Max Voltage #2? Why was your P00 voltage the same as the first two?
> 
> 
> 
> There's no need for the P00 voltage to be raised.
> 
> If you overvolt your cards, then you also don't have to play with the boost table, just set and forget in the common tab. But if you don't overvolt your cards, it won't boost higher unless you put the boost table entry (for me it was row 37) match what you want.
Click to expand...

I had to raise the P00 voltage to get one of my cards to actually use 1.212v OR use precision X.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> There's no need for the P00 voltage to be raised.
> 
> If you overvolt your cards, then you also don't have to play with the boost table, just set and forget in the common tab. But if you don't overvolt your cards, it won't boost higher unless you put the boost table entry (for me it was row 37) match what you want.


Ah. So what was the bug/glitch thing that ghostrider was talking about regarding the voltage sliders?


----------



## Solonowarion

Have the newest nvid drivers just destroyed any overclock any of you have had?

It wreaks hovoc on mine.


----------



## ZeVo

Nope. Mine are fine. I get a little bit better FPS in Valley too.


----------



## nleksan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnthusiastG4m3r*
> 
> I really wish i knew why my cards can reach the tdp limit so much easier than other people. I'm really wondering if putting them under water is the big difference. For example i know if you go from running the fan speed on a card @ 30% and maxing it out at 100% you're gonna see about a 9-11% jump in the power draw. But that doesn't seem to be a very big percentage when there's people saying they aren't even going into the 200w tdp range under water. Now if you're on air. That's a massive amount, that can be the difference between stable and not stable.
> 
> You guys running your sli setups on water, or single cards. Whats your GPU temp maxing out at benching. Myself i can hit the 73c mark pretty easy on Heaven 4.0 Extreme and chain running the test can get me up to 76c. The only way i can see the temp making a huge difference in the TDP is if you're staying at 45-50c under load. And even then i have no idea if that's a huge factor.


EVGA GTX670 FTW 2GB @ 1293-1341core and 3501-3778mem(7002-7556Mhz)
Heatkiller GPUx3 680 Hole Edition Block and Backplate
Total of 420 + 240 rads in P-P
Temps = 20-24C Idle and 29-32C Max Load

2x MSI GTX680 Lightning 2GB @ 1484core and 3714mem (7428Mhz)
2x Aquacomputer AquagraFX 680Ltg Blocks
Total of 420 + 280 + 240 rads in P-P
Temps = 21-23C Idle and 29-33C Load

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnthusiastG4m3r*
> 
> Are you talking about the new softmod people have discovered that allows the 1.30v+


What is this?????


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> EVGA GTX670 FTW 2GB @ 1293-1341core and 3501-3778mem(7002-7556Mhz)
> Heatkiller GPUx3 680 Hole Edition Block and Backplate
> Total of 420 + 240 rads in P-P
> Temps = 20-24C Idle and 29-32C Max Load
> 
> 2x MSI GTX680 Lightning 2GB @ 1484core and 3714mem (7428Mhz)
> 2x Aquacomputer AquagraFX 680Ltg Blocks
> Total of 420 + 280 + 240 rads in P-P
> Temps = 21-23C Idle and 29-33C Load
> What is this?????


There is a software mod out right now that is allowing certain GTX 600 cards and as far as i know, most of the 700 series cards to unlock past 1.212v. Its part of the latest MSI Afterburner Beta. MSI Afterburner accesses your card on a hardware level, where as EVGA Precision accesses your card on a driver level.

It's not a bios mod like i said. Its a software mod. As far as i know there is no way to unlock a bios past the 1.212v marker or people would have done it by now. So there is a trade off

Also thanks for post your temps. That's a pretty significant temp drop. Looks like i will be investing in some waterblocks and another rad. Hopefully i can make these GTX 670's last at least another year or so.


----------



## Circaflex

i see people mention to remove boost from bios and just run full speed all the time, what exactly do i do in the bios editor to get that to work like that?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Circaflex*
> 
> i see people mention to remove boost from bios and just run full speed all the time, what exactly do i do in the bios editor to get that to work like that?


set your baseclock, boost clock, and max boost at the same frequency.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> set your baseclock, boost clock, and max boost at the same frequency.


What do you think of the post here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1289489/gtx-600-series-unlocked-voltage-bios-downloads-and-tools/6140#post_20652098 regarding the voltage slider?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What do you think of the post here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1289489/gtx-600-series-unlocked-voltage-bios-downloads-and-tools/6140#post_20652098 regarding the voltage slider?


as i said before, if you overvolt your card to the max then you don't have to touch the p00, that's a bug.


----------



## ghostrider85

if you guys are not aware, the first two voltage sliders are supposed to be for "unlocking" only. same as with the fan speed, it was set to 20 - 80 percent but you unlock it to 100 percent.
the third "p00" voltage slider will force your gpu to ACTUALLY use that voltage so that you don't have to set your voltage in MSI afterburner.

now about the bug that i'm talking about, setting the first two voltage sliders to the max will force your gpu to actually use the max voltage, no matter what the p00 is.
as someone already stated, not every card is affected by this bug.


----------



## Circaflex

so if i use kepler bios tweaker would i just set my base/boost clock to the boost limit?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Circaflex*
> 
> so if i use kepler bios tweaker would i just set my base/boost clock to the boost limit?


well, you have to find out first what your card is capable of


----------



## Circaflex

so this wouldnt be right then? 
and then use precisionx to overclock more? or what you are saying is overclock find the most stable boost and make that those values?
and i see you guys talking about voltage tables is this correct


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> if you guys are not aware, the first two voltage sliders are supposed to be for "unlocking" only. same as with the fan speed, it was set to 20 - 80 percent but you unlock it to 100 percent.
> the third "p00" voltage slider will force your gpu to ACTUALLY use that voltage so that you don't have to set your voltage in MSI afterburner.
> 
> now about the bug that i'm talking about, setting the first two voltage sliders to the max will force your gpu to actually use the max voltage, no matter what the p00 is.
> as someone already stated, not every card is affected by this bug.


Ok. For the cards that aren't affected by this bug, you have to manually set P00 voltage?

Regarding the boost table, why not just bump it all the way so that it never THROTTLES? If my temps never reaches 55C do I still need to worry about modifying the boost table at all?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok. For the cards that aren't affected by this bug, you have to manually set P00 voltage?
> 
> Regarding the boost table, why not just bump it all the way so that it never THROTTLES? If my temps never reaches 55C do I still need to worry about modifying the boost table at all?


the reason why you would want to bump the boost table is so that it won't throttle


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> the reason why you would want to bump the boost table is so that it won't throttle


The answer to my last question would be no then.


----------



## Circaflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Circaflex*
> 
> so this wouldnt be right then?
> and then use precisionx to overclock more? or what you are saying is overclock find the most stable boost and make that those values?
> and i see you guys talking about voltage tables is this correct


bump? if i understand correctly from the previous poster, i need to find the max then input that into those values instead of what i have now?


----------



## bittbull187

not sure but i think you should have different values for base and boost and max boost


----------



## Circaflex

what are your guys thoughts on running two different clocks on each card? card 1 for me runs +115 on the core and +77 on mem card 2 runs +75 on the core and +90 on the mem. should i avg the two and run them the same or can i just run different clocks for different cards?


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Depends on how much OCD you have, me personally have them run the same everything, voltage, clock ,memory etc


----------



## BBEG

SLI makes everything run at the lowest card's speeds. No point in running them at different speeds; find the max of your lowest performing card and set the other(s) to that one's speeds.


----------



## kaneandtaker

I read the previous few pages of this thread and noticed the mention of MSI Afterburner that can overvolt pass 1.2125v.
Does this new software work on reference GTX 680s? Or does it work only on the Lightning versions?


----------



## IronMaiden1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> SLI makes everything run at the lowest card's speeds. No point in running them at different speeds; find the max of your lowest performing card and set the other(s) to that one's speeds.


No that is wrong. I have tried this to see what the effects were.. You must run the RAM at the same speeds no matter if you have 1, 2 ,3 or 4 cards.. But you CAN run the core at different speeds.. It works., Ive tried it..

Although in saying that I have two FTW 4gb and one Classified 4gb.. Ive overclocked the FTW cards to 1228 and just set the Classy to the same settings. I know its a bit of a waste but I already had the two FTW cards and the price I got the Classified for was to good to refuse..


----------



## Aesthethc

I want to flash my EVGA 670 FTW cards to 1.21v. I cant seem to find the list of BIOS for the specific graphics cards anywhere....not the stock ones but the modded ones... Can someone direct me in the right direction?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> I want to flash my EVGA 670 FTW cards to 1.21v. I cant seem to find the list of BIOS for the specific graphics cards anywhere....not the stock ones but the modded ones... Can someone direct me in the right direction?


why don't you just mod the bios in your card, much more safer than installing a foreign bios.


----------



## Aesthethc

How easy is it? Is there an official tutorial thats clear to understand?


----------



## ghostrider85

delete


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> How easy is it? Is there an official tutorial thats clear to understand?


download this:

Flash tool.zip 405k .zip file


and follow this short guide:


----------



## battleaxe

Here's my validation. Got er' stable boosting at 1241mhz constant in BF3http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/69hrf/


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> download this:
> 
> Flash tool.zip 405k .zip file
> 
> 
> and follow this short guide:


Wow that was really easy.

I did all of that, set it to 1.21v; flashed it.... went through the whole process.... says 1.21v in BIOS Tweaker but MSI afterburner still only records 1.175v? What am i doing wrong?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Wow that was really easy.
> 
> I did all of that, set it to 1.21v; flashed it.... went through the whole process.... says 1.21v in BIOS Tweaker but MSI afterburner still only records 1.175v? What am i doing wrong?


adjust the third voltage slider then.


----------



## Aesthethc

Nevermind, i had to restart my computer and the 1.21v showed up. Yay.
Now my only problem is .... nothing seems stable at 1.21v... Im currently in the process of trying out some things before i give up and come here for advice.

I have two cards in SLI, one card can reach 1293 stable; and the other only at 1202. The problem is; every since i flashed it to 1.21v i feel like i may have mixed the BIOS up by accident and somehow the card that could only do 1202 is trying to attempt to do 1293 and keeps failing... and if i lower that card down to 1293, it lowers my strongest card possible.... so now im running at lower clock speeds at 1.21v to get stable....

I will report back here once i get this solved...


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Nevermind, i had to restart my computer and the 1.21v showed up. Yay.
> Now my only problem is .... nothing seems stable at 1.21v... Im currently in the process of trying out some things before i give up and come here for advice.
> 
> I have two cards in SLI, one card can reach 1293 stable; and the other only at 1202. The problem is; every since i flashed it to 1.21v i feel like i may have mixed the BIOS up by accident and somehow the card that could only do 1202 is trying to attempt to do 1293 and keeps failing... and if i lower that card down to 1293, it lowers my strongest card possible.... so now im running at lower clock speeds at 1.21v to get stable....
> 
> I will report back here once i get this solved...


I think you have to do it 1 card at a time.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Nevermind, i had to restart my computer and the 1.21v showed up. Yay.
> Now my only problem is .... nothing seems stable at 1.21v... Im currently in the process of trying out some things before i give up and come here for advice.
> 
> I have two cards in SLI, one card can reach 1293 stable; and the other only at 1202. The problem is; every since i flashed it to 1.21v i feel like i may have mixed the BIOS up by accident and somehow the card that could only do 1202 is trying to attempt to do 1293 and keeps failing... and if i lower that card down to 1293, it lowers my strongest card possible.... so now im running at lower clock speeds at 1.21v to get stable....
> 
> I will report back here once i get this solved...


Once you flash the higher voltage, unless you adjust the boost table it'll automatically boost to a higher level than before. So if you still have the same offset dialed in Afterburner, it'll probably be boosting too high. Try resetting the Afterburner offsets (if you haven't already) and see what the cards boost to normally.


----------



## Aesthethc

How do you lower the boost limit of a card on Kepler Bios Tweaker? Its grayed out at 1293.5 But i know that 1293.5 was only the Boost Limit for one of the cards; the other was at 1202. But now that i check; both the cards are at 1293.5. Then when i set it to 1.21v; both the cards attempt to clock really high (i guess its the 1202 card trying to clock as high as 1293) but i guess it cant do it? so it keeps crashing...

Now that i look at it; the 2nd card has the same bios as the first one. They had two separate BIOS before but for some reason they have the same one. Shoot... how did i accidentally do this?


----------



## Forceman

It's been a while, but I think you can change the boost limit on the Common tab. If not, you can try messing with the Boost Tables tab.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> How do you lower the boost limit of a card on Kepler Bios Tweaker? Its grayed out at 1293.5 But i know that 1293.5 was only the Boost Limit for one of the cards; the other was at 1202. But now that i check; both the cards are at 1293.5. Then when i set it to 1.21v; both the cards attempt to clock really high (i guess its the 1202 card trying to clock as high as 1293) but i guess it cant do it? so it keeps crashing...
> 
> Now that i look at it; the 2nd card has the same bios as the first one. They had two separate BIOS before but for some reason they have the same one. Shoot... how did i accidentally do this?


there is a boost limit on the first tab, set that to what you desire. i think you should be doing this one card at a time.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It's been a while, but I think you can change the boost limit on the Common tab. If not, you can try messing with the Boost Tables tab.


OH. Okay i found the Boost Tables. I recently just changed my voltages back to 1.175 but for some weird reason it registers as 1.20v on MSI afterburner? LOL. So uhh im gonna do some tweaking from there... but it actually looks stable with my 1202 card being at 1215 (right now). The other 670 FTW card i have clocks up to 1293 on stock volts; i sort of want to see if i can break 1300 with the extra voltage. Since my other card looks like a bad contender for high OC. But the weirdest part is; my strongest card at stock volts (1293) is actually only going at like 1280 right now.... on 1.2v..... so its like what the heck why is it doing less of a clock on more voltage? weird. ._.

I will do some more tweaking tomorrow and see if i can get my max OC with some more tweaking. now that i found this boost table i might be able to fix my crashing problems. hopefully i can get to 1300 on at least one of my cards









Been troubleshooting for about 8 hours straight now. Phew time sure does pass by quick... Im going to play some BF3 to now that my system is stable i think.


----------



## Akula

I have 3 x GTX 680's - All stock bios.
I'm able to reach quite high overclocks Core & Memory on the stock bios.

As soon as i modify my bios / Voltage 1.212v any overclock becomes unstable.

Reasoning behind this?


----------



## =XE=NOVA

after reading a few of the threads back a couple of pages i seen that 680 can be flashed to 770 bios. well i decided to do the same to my SLI galaxy 670 4GB models have the same setup PCB as the 680.. with the tech powerup bios of the gainward 4GB. well guess what ladies it worked like a charm im happier than a pig and ****. now for some testing to see if the SLI will work crosses fingers both cards are detected so i assume it will work.


----------



## Orc Warlord

Guys I have a galaxy gtx 670 GC

using stock galaxy bios I can get 929 score in heaven 4.0 with 1189mhz core and 7012mhz memory.

i successfully flashed tecfreak bios (1.212v unlock, 1202mhz core stock) and I scored only a 923 with 1202mhz, 7012mhz memory.

should I go back to my stock galaxy bios? will this higher volts harm my card?

worst case scenario if my card goes will it take my mobo with it?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orc Warlord*
> 
> Guys I have a galaxy gtx 670 GC
> 
> using stock galaxy bios I can get 929 score in heaven 4.0 with 1189mhz core and 7012mhz memory.
> 
> i successfully flashed tecfreak bios (1.212v unlock, 1202mhz core stock) and I scored only a 923 with 1202mhz, 7012mhz memory.
> 
> should I go back to my stock galaxy bios? will this higher volts harm my card?
> 
> worst case scenario if my card goes will it take my mobo with it?


Seems like margin of error. What where the FPS?


----------



## Orc Warlord

hey i just managed to get up to 1215mhz and 7208mhz. my score is 932.


----------



## Orc Warlord

82 fps using tec bios and 81 fps on stock bios (max)

min stayed about same (.5 difference) average fps 37.2 with tec, 36.4


----------



## BBEG

When I shift + right click to run command with nvflash and run any commands (nvflash -protectoff, nvflash --list, etc.), I get a second window popping up that runs through the list of commands. In the case of the list function, it flashes too quickly for me to actually read the list. My nvflash is the latest version, so far as I know.

Is this common, out of curiosity? I've been able to flash cards without problems thus far, but it's just been a point of interest for me since the first time I used nvflash.


----------



## BBEG

This is the 770 BIOS that I've been using (with success) on my 680s.



In order to modify this to "no boost", I need to set Base Clock and Boost Clock to my Boost Limit, correct? Does anything else need to be done?

*Edit:* Attempt #1.



End result:



Valley reads the 1215 MHz core, and GPU-Z reads that both GPUs are set to 1215 core, however, both Precision and GPU-Z show I'm only getting 1150 and 1124 in actual use. I'm reading the full 1.2125V of the 770 BIOS, but I'm not hitting the core speed set in the BIOS.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> This is the 770 BIOS that I've been using (with success) on my 680s.
> 
> 
> 
> In order to modify this to "no boost", I need to set Base Clock and Boost Clock to my Boost Limit, correct? Does anything else need to be done?
> 
> *Edit:* Attempt #1.
> 
> 
> 
> End result:
> 
> 
> 
> Valley reads the 1215 MHz core, and GPU-Z reads that both GPUs are set to 1215 core, however, both Precision and GPU-Z show I'm only getting 1150 and 1124 in actual use. I'm reading the full 1.2125V of the 770 BIOS, but I'm not hitting the core speed set in the BIOS.


Are you being able to increase the slider in the voltage table of the Kepler Bios Tweaker?


----------



## BBEG

Only the bottom 4 sliders. The top two are unavailable / greyed out.


----------



## kevindd992002

What is the purpose of using a 770 BIOS in a 680 card?


----------



## BBEG

Boost 2.0, meaning temp-based throttling instead of power target based throttling. Interestingly, my cards both seem to outperform higher clocks on the 680 BIOS with slightly lower clocks on the 770 BIOS. I don't know why that is.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Boost 2.0, meaning temp-based throttling instead of power target based throttling. Interestingly, my cards both seem to outperform higher clocks on the 680 BIOS with slightly lower clocks on the 770 BIOS. I don't know why that is.


So if you never experience throttling then Boost 2.0 would be useless?


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So if you never experience throttling then Boost 2.0 would be useless?


I want to know this too; my cards are at 41C on load.... i think im far from benefiting on GPU Boost 2.0.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So if you never experience throttling then Boost 2.0 would be useless?


Yep, a few people and I said this several times when this whole 680/670to770/760 thing came out.


----------



## jason387

Can the Gtx 650Ti's voltage be unlocked to 1.21v?


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So if you never experience throttling then Boost 2.0 would be useless?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> I want to know this too; my cards are at 41C on load.... i think im far from benefiting on GPU Boost 2.0.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Boost 2.0, meaning temp-based throttling instead of power target based throttling. *Interestingly, my cards both seem to outperform higher clocks on the 680 BIOS with slightly lower clocks on the 770 BIOS.* I don't know why that is.


Bolded for emphasis.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Bolded for emphasis.


I hope this can be confirmed by other people.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I hope this can be confirmed by other people.


Well supposedly the memory timings are tighter.


----------



## lilchronic

power throttling on GPU#1 looks like this
power limit and gpu clock jump around, it only happens when i push 1.2v


----------



## ASO7

What's the maximum vcore and power limit for a Windforce GTX670? I modded the bios with 1.215v and 150% but i don't know if this is the limit.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Well supposedly the memory timings are tighter.


So that means it is better?


----------



## kaneandtaker

Is 2x GTX 680s in SLI with GTX 770 BIOS mod still a sidegrade at this point of time?


----------



## BBEG

Sidegrade from what?


----------



## BrX1991

Guys I have a question.. I edited my ASUS GTX 660TI Standard edition bios clocks and voltage with Kepler Bios Tweaker, and pushed the slider of boost table clocks to get max 1254 mhz. The lower states are just 10 mhz below as it should be, but after flashing the card, it goes to 1256 mhz when boost, but if reaches 72*C dropping to 1187. That was the next boost state below stock 1202 boost clock.

So why it is boosting down to 1187,not to 1241? Is there any way to fix that?

Also when I leave my stock clocks (915/980) It will only boost to 1202, no more, even the boost table is set to more, and boost limit is 1256. I must go up with stock clock to 1072/1137 to get boost of 1254.

Is there any way to fix that behavior?


----------



## kaneandtaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Sidegrade from what?


Hi BBEG, have you had any luck on GTX 680 SLI with GTX 770 BIOS? You mentioned some time ago that its more of a sidegrade than an upgrade from GTX 680 BIOS.


----------



## BrX1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrX1991*
> 
> Guys I have a question.. I edited my ASUS GTX 660TI Standard edition bios clocks and voltage with Kepler Bios Tweaker, and pushed the slider of boost table clocks to get max 1254 mhz. The lower states are just 10 mhz below as it should be, but after flashing the card, it goes to 1256 mhz when boost, but if reaches 72*C dropping to 1187. That was the next boost state below stock 1202 boost clock.
> 
> So why it is boosting down to 1187,not to 1241? Is there any way to fix that?
> 
> Also when I leave my stock clocks (915/980) It will only boost to 1202, no more, even the boost table is set to more, and boost limit is 1256. I must go up with stock clock to 1072/1137 to get boost of 1254.
> 
> Is there any way to fix that behavior?


So it is original BIOS:


As you can see, the boost clock is 1202 and next is 1187. This is stock.

And this is my modded version:


The clock is 1254, and next one is 1241.

The thing is, when I have my custom BIOS, the card boosts to 1254, and if throttles, lowers to 1187, not to 1241. Why it keeps doing like that?


----------



## Ali Man

First post been edited, no tools anymore?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> First post been edited, no tools anymore?


Want to know something scary? I didn't do that, dead serious.. but its fixed now.


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaneandtaker*
> 
> Hi BBEG, have you had any luck on GTX 680 SLI with GTX 770 BIOS? You mentioned some time ago that its more of a sidegrade than an upgrade from GTX 680 BIOS.


It's an upgrade, but a very small one.

For _me_, the most important benefit has been temp-based overclocking (sidegrade) and a slight performance increase at slightly lower clocks (the slight upgrade). Once I get my other radiator and put the blocks back on, I won't care as much about temps since they'll be managed nicely.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Want to know something scary? I didn't do that, dead serious.. but its fixed now.


Oh dam, well thanks though. Really do need to look at it once in a while, hard to remember.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So that means it is better?


General123?


----------



## lilchronic

has any one here been able to go higher than 1.2v with the Afterburner Beta 14 mod on the 600 series ?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So that means it is better?


If the timings are tighter then it's better yes, same as your normal RAM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> has any one here been able to go higher than 1.2v with the Afterburner Beta 14 mod on the 600 series ?


You can always do the check and see if your cards can do it, for what it's worth.. reference cards cannot.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> If the timings are tighter then it's better yes, same as your normal RAM.
> You can always do the check and see if your cards can do it, for what it's worth.. reference cards cannot.


But tighter timings woud probably mean it will have an effect to the potential overclocking ability of the RAM clock? Is it worth it to flash a 700 series BIOS over my card?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> But tighter timings woud probably mean it will have an effect to the potential overclocking ability of the RAM clock? Is it worth it to flash a 700 series BIOS over my card?


Not every 680 can hit 7Ghz all while being stable, so on a safer side, I'd let it go.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Not every 680 can hit 7Ghz all while being stable, so on a safer side, I'd let it go.


What I mean is let's say my card right now (with the modified 670 BIOS) is running at 3690MHz clock speed, if I flash over a modified 700 series BIOS with the same RAM clock speed will I get better scores/performance?


----------



## error-id10t

Everything else being equal and your card being able to do it and if the 770 vBIOS has tighter timings - then yes in theory you should see better benchmark scores. Worth it.. up to you.

I have tried the 2 available 770 vBIOS on my cards and neither work for 2D clocks for some reason (3D clocks are fine). I think yours is a 2GB card so you have more options.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Everything else being equal and your card being able to do it and if the 770 vBIOS has tighter timings - then yes in theory you should see better benchmark scores. Worth it.. up to you.
> 
> I have tried the 2 available 770 vBIOS on my cards and neither work for 2D clocks for some reason (3D clocks are fine). I think yours is a 2GB card so you have more options.


Ok.

How is it not working for 2D clocks, what happens? How do I know which 700 series BIOS is applicable for my card to prevent bricking it?


----------



## error-id10t

Well no 700 series vBIOS is applicable for your card.. yours is a 670







There's no guarantees.

Anyway, what happened for me was that the driver would continually fall over in 2D (TDR). I had to kick off a 3D program in windowed mode so the cards stayed up and allowed me to flash them back.


----------



## rascal03

hi everyone, so I am pretty new to this so I don't really know what to do after seeing this 

GK106.zip 57k .zip file
 bios are attached


----------



## BrX1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrX1991*
> 
> So it is original BIOS:
> 
> 
> As you can see, the boost clock is 1202 and next is 1187. This is stock.
> 
> And this is my modded version:
> 
> 
> The clock is 1254, and next one is 1241.
> 
> The thing is, when I have my custom BIOS, the card boosts to 1254, and if throttles, lowers to 1187, not to 1241. Why it keeps doing like that?


Anyone?


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrX1991*
> 
> Anyone?


Is the 1254mhz OC stable? My guess is that the core clock you set it at isnt stable with that specific GPU that you have and instead of throttling down an increment; say like 1241... it resets back the original stock max boost of 1187.

Does it go back to 1254 after it has throttled and dropped to 1187? If this is not the case; then you would normally find yourself going back to your Rivatuner readjusting the clock back up since it will not return back to 1254 which means the OC was not stable and your card reverted back to stock clocks/stock boost clock.

When do you see throttling? is it when your temps get too hot? or does this happen even when your card is cold ?


----------



## BrX1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Is the 1254mhz OC stable? My guess is that the core clock you set it at isnt stable with that specific GPU that you have and instead of throttling down an increment; say like 1241... it resets back the original stock max boost of 1187.
> 
> Does it go back to 1254 after it has throttled and dropped to 1187? If this is not the case; then you would normally find yourself going back to your Rivatuner readjusting the clock back up since it will not return back to 1254 which means the OC was not stable and your card reverted back to stock clocks/stock boost clock.
> 
> When do you see throttling? is it when your temps get too hot? or does this happen even when your card is cold ?


It is stable at that clocks. FULL STABLE. I lowered it from 1267, because it wasnt stable. After temp lowered below 72*C it is going back to 1254. So the temps I my problem, but even that it should not go back to stock throttle clocks when I edited the BIOS table.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rascal03*
> 
> hi everyone, so I am pretty new to this so I don't really know what to do after seeing this
> 
> GK106.zip 57k .zip file
> bios are attached


Just use KBT (see the screenshots in the above posts). Then change what you need or post asking and someone will assist.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrX1991*
> 
> It is stable at that clocks. FULL STABLE. I lowered it from 1267, because it wasnt stable. After temp lowered below 72*C it is going back to 1254. So the temps I my problem, but even that it should not go back to stock throttle clocks when I edited the BIOS table.


Oh i see. So temperature is your problem here. How hot is your card getting? I know Kepler will throttle itself in increments depending on how hot it is getting past 70...ish C.

Are you on stock fan cooling? If so; you should adjust your fan profile accordingly to prevent throttling.


----------



## BrX1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Oh i see. So temperature is your problem here. How hot is your card getting? I know Kepler will throttle itself in increments depending on how hot it is getting past 70...ish C.
> 
> Are you on stock fan cooling? If so; you should adjust your fan profile accordingly to prevent throttling.


I have ASUS DCUII standard editionso it is not stock. I have custom fan curve to prevent 70*C, 95% of fan at 69*C. So I dont know to do. I have new rig, new case, so it is ventilated.. But why is it throttling to stock clocs, not to edited ones?


----------



## kaneandtaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> It's an upgrade, but a very small one.
> 
> For _me_, the most important benefit has been temp-based overclocking (sidegrade) and a slight performance increase at slightly lower clocks (the slight upgrade). Once I get my other radiator and put the blocks back on, I won't care as much about temps since they'll be managed nicely.


Thanks so much for the clarification! Really appreciate it.

How much performance gain would you say? 1%? 5%?


----------



## kaneandtaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrX1991*
> 
> It is stable at that clocks. FULL STABLE. I lowered it from 1267, because it wasnt stable. After temp lowered below 72*C it is going back to 1254. So the temps I my problem, but even that it should not go back to stock throttle clocks when I edited the BIOS table.


That happened to me on 320.xx drivers and above. 314.22 does not throttle my cards at all.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrX1991*
> 
> I have ASUS DCUII standard editionso it is not stock. I have custom fan curve to prevent 70*C, 95% of fan at 69*C. So I dont know to do. I have new rig, new case, so it is ventilated.. But why is it throttling to stock clocs, not to edited ones?


Post a pic of the first tab.


----------



## BrX1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Post a pic of the first tab.


First tab of KBT? Here it is:



Base clock is so high because if I have lower clock at base it would not boost to 1254, only stock 1202.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrX1991*
> 
> First tab of KBT? Here it is:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Base clock is so high because if I have lower clock at base it would not boost to 1254, only stock 1202.


this is what you want it too look like.
and you should manually oc in precisionx or AB


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








this 660ti bios here is modded with 1.2v and boost clock should be 1202 with power target maxed out

Asus.GTX660TiMOD.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## BrX1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> this is what you want it too look like.
> you should manually oc in precisionx or AB
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this 660ti bios here is modded with 1.2v and boost clock should be 1202 with power target maxed out
> 
> Asus.GTX660TiMOD.zip 57k .zip file


Yeah but in that bios, I will be limited by power target. It is to low for 1.212v.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrX1991*
> 
> Yeah but in that bios, I will be limited by power target. It is to low for 1.212v.


ok try this then it should be more than enogh

Asus.GTX660TiMOD.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## rascal03

thanks for the info I think i figured it out using kbt, I just used it to raise my voltage and then used precision x to oc it. my idle clock is 1201 which is what I set the boost clock to. i set the power to 115% because I did not want to set it to high without knowing what I was really doing. While playing games my gpu still drops and raises, from what I have read that is normal because of the work load on the gpu. Am I going in the right direction with what I have done so far?


----------



## rascal03

here the pics from kbt


----------



## error-id10t

If your GPUs are going down because of power target, then you need to raise it. If your GPUs are clocking down because there is no or little action, then that's pretty normal (unless you're trying to force them to stay up).


----------



## Solonowarion

Limi
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> What's the maximum vcore and power limit for a Windforce GTX670? I modded the bios with 1.215v and 150% but i don't know if this is the limit.


t for voltage. Uping power target would be pointless.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Well no 700 series vBIOS is applicable for your card.. yours is a 670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no guarantees.
> 
> Anyway, what happened for me was that the driver would continually fall over in 2D (TDR). I had to kick off a 3D program in windowed mode so the cards stayed up and allowed me to flash them back.


Oh ok. But there's a vBIOS for 670's with 4GB vRAM just like your card?


----------



## error-id10t

There are only 2 770 4GB vBIOS that I've been able to find - I actually think they are the same (at least all the values in them are). Either way, I tried both and both behave the same way on my 670: 3D clocks are fine but in 2D the driver keeps falling over, I tried changing 2D clocks and volts but nothing helped.

Really, unless you want to play around and just give it a go; it's not worth it (unless you want Boost2 for whatever weird reason).


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> There are only 2 770 4GB vBIOS that I've been able to find - I actually think they are the same (at least all the values in them are). Either way, I tried both and both behave the same way on my 670: 3D clocks are fine but in 2D the driver keeps falling over, I tried changing 2D clocks and volts but nothing helped.
> 
> Really, unless you want to play around and just give it a go; it's not worth it (unless you want Boost2 for whatever weird reason).


Ok I understand. Thanks!


----------



## BrX1991

What is the safe powerlimit for 660Ti? I am asking because I am hitting my 150% with ASUS DCUII 660Ti. Here is the screen:



And here it the screen from running valley benchmark 1.0 The power limit max is above 500 because driver crashed when was at +80 core.



The powerlimit was about 120-130 when running valley, but msi showed powerlimit to 1 and voltage was bumping as the clock was too...


----------



## rascal03

i think its clocking down because of the power target. What settings in kbt should I be changing to stop that?


----------



## rascal03

so i noticed when i go above 100% power in games and there is some action is when it my clocks go down, just wondering if I need to change something on the tables or if there is something I am missing


----------



## BrX1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rascal03*
> 
> so i noticed when i go above 100% power in games and there is some action is when it my clocks go down, just wondering if I need to change something on the tables or if there is something I am missing


Just adjust this one:


----------



## Edkiefer

not sure how good it is to have the left max wattage higher than on the right .
AFAIK the right is the total vid board amount .

I think you can go to 225-250w on 660/670 .
my MSI 660ti is 225w stock on right max W if that helps .


----------



## sneering maple

Anyway to modify GPU Boost 1 to into 2.0 temperature target?

EDIT Found it








http://www.overclock.net/t/1396335/turn-your-gtx-680-in-to-a-stock-gtx-770
http://www.overclock.net/t/1409584/cl-bios-flash-can-enable-gpu-boost-2-0-on-gtx-600-series-gpus


----------



## deception345

Hey guys I need your help!
Yesterday my MSI GTX 660 Ti Power Edition was working fine until something very weird went wrong.
Afterburner was reporting that my TDP (Power %) on idle was 128%!!!!!
and when I try to play a basic game like Black Ops 2, My TDP goes to 140%... ***!

My GPU temps though are sitting at 31 degrees and my core and memory clock are all fine. How do I fix this problem? Should I flash the BIOS? My card is a first edition, Not the rebranded and modified one.

RMA is my last option, As it takes 3 weeks to get a replacement









Sidenote: I can't play games properly as the core starts to throttle whenever I play due to the high TDP. It down clocks the card all the way down to 600Mhz

Already tired all the drivers from the most Stable WHQL, to the latest Beta and still no change. This is an example of what I'm talking about, This is what happens when I play Black Ops 2. Look in the top left hand corner.

Originally the game never broke 60% power, even on full graphics in the most hairiest situations. Also my clock speed use to always be 1241 in games, Not 600.


----------



## General123

I would not flash a bios since something is clearly wrong with the card. Your sig says you have 2 so at least you won't die


----------



## deception345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I would not flash a bios since something is clearly wrong with the card. Your sig says you have 2 so at least you won't die


Unfortunately I will as my second card hasn't arrived yet


----------



## Edkiefer

That doesn't sound possible even at idle . what does clock speed and voltage say ?
how much + voltage do you run normally ?

You did a clean install of drivers, removed old ones first .

Maybe try card in another system or at least reseat it in the slot or move to another slot .
Also try removing/stopping AB and see how it runs with GPU-Z to monitor it .


----------



## $ilent

Hi all

I have a KFA2 GTX 670 (the one with reference 680 PCB), here - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-052-KF

Can anyone tell me how to to go above the stock 1.175v?

thanks


----------



## Haas360

Just got a waterblock for my gtx 670 ftw 4gb. I am stable at ~1325mhz. Max temp 43c haha gotta love watercooling


----------



## lbanfi2

Hy Gentlemen!

Sorry my poor English. I have a problem.
I have an asus 670 oc mini 2gb vga vard. I want to modify the fan and gpu and memory clock. Yes, i did it in kepler bios tweaker (1.25). But the nvflash(5.136) doesn't succeded in dos or windows:

error preserving inforom image.
ERROR: Failed to merge Inforom image.

i tried:
nvflash --protectoff
nvflash -4 -5 -6 modbios.rom

I don't know whats the problem, please help me.
thx!


----------



## LuminatX

So I've had my card unlocked with this method for quite some time now, but I see there's an option to flash it to a 770?
Would there be any performance gain? or chance of removing that annoying 70c thermal throttle?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> So I've had my card unlocked with this method for quite some time now, but I see there's an option to flash it to a 770?
> Would there be any performance gain? or chance of removing that annoying 70c thermal throttle?


Yes, and yes from what I've read. Just depends on if your 680 can handle 770 clocks. Typically memory is the main thing people run into issues with I believe.


----------



## LuminatX

hmm, think i may backup my current bios and give this a shot!


----------



## LuminatX

Is this PCI subsystem ID not matching just because it knows its not a 770?
I'd rather not type yes, and it brick my hardware haha
Quote:


> D:\Installations\nvflash_windows_5.118>nvflash --protectoff
> 
> NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.118)
> 
> Adapter: GK1xx (10DE,1189,3842,2678) H:--:NRM B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00
> 
> The display may go *BLANK* on and off for up to 10 seconds during access to the
> EEPROM depending on your display adapter and output device.
> 
> Identifying EEPROM...
> EEPROM ID (C8,4012) : GD GD25Q20 2.7-3.6V 2048Kx1S, page
> Setting EEPROM software protect setting...
> Remove EEPROM write protect complete.
> 
> D:\Installations\nvflash_windows_5.118>nvflash -4 -5 -6 gk104m.rom
> 
> NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.118)
> 
> Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(s)...
> 
> Adapter: GK1xx (10DE,1189,3842,2678) H:--:NRM B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00
> 
> WARNING: None of the firmware image compatible PCI Device ID's
> match the PCI Device ID of the adapter.
> Adapter PCI Device ID: 1189
> Firmware image PCI Device ID: 1180
> WARNING: Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID (19DA.1255)
> does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID (3842.2678).
> WARNING: Firmware image Board ID (E10C) does not match adapter Board ID (E113).
> 
> PCI Device ID override detected.
> (This is usually only needed for very special circumstances.)
> Are you sure you want to continue?
> Type "YES" to confirm (all caps):


----------



## lbanfi2

post #6260
someone please?
I have no idea..


----------



## Ccaution

Summary
GPU Name Resistor 0 / 3rd byte Resistor 1 / 3rd byte Resistor 2 / 8-f 4th byte Resistor 3 / 0-7 4th byte
GTX 660 ti none 25k none 20k
GTX 670 none 25k 10k none
GTX 680 none 25k none *5k*
GTX 770 none 25k none *25k*
tesla k10 none 25k 40k none
quadro k5000 40k none 15k none
grid k2 40k none 40k none

http://www.eevblog.com/forum/chat/hacking-nvidia-cards-into-their-professional-counterparts/480/

So it seems that it's just a resistor swap to strap-mod a 680->770, anyone tried it yet?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lbanfi2*
> 
> post #6260
> someone please?
> I have no idea..


Try version 5.142. I remember someone else posting that problem and they also had a "mini".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ccaution*
> 
> So it seems that it's just a resistor swap to strap-mod a 680->770, anyone tried it yet?


lol well that goes well over my head. Just read that someone made a 670 into a K5000 but no real stats as to what it actually does...


----------



## Halx

I have a problem guys.. I have an Asus GTX660TI DirectCU II OC 2gb . I can't set the power limit from any tool and inspector doesn't read any value... the card keeps the base clock and does not apply boost.
Is it possible to mod a bios to disable the boost completely, so that I can overclock just like the GTX500? Already flashed other updated bios from Asus but there's still no power limit, as if the card does not read any value.


----------



## Mr Mari0o

would this work for a evga gtx 670 superclock 4gb?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mari0o*
> 
> would this work for a evga gtx 670 superclock 4gb?


Yes.


----------



## Mr Mari0o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Yes.


so i keep following the steps and this is what i get as soon as i type in "my save bios" unlock
dont want to move forward because this looks odd to me.


----------



## Mr Mari0o

here are some better screen pics of my gpu-z and cmd unlocking issue


----------



## General123

Looks like the bios is bad.


----------



## Mr Mari0o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Looks like the bios is bad.


hmm any advice on what i should do?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mari0o*
> 
> hmm any advice on what i should do?


Open the bios in kgb and type "kgb (nameofbios).rom fix_checksum".


----------



## Mr Mari0o

i get an error and cmd shuts down after trying that


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mari0o*
> 
> i get an error and cmd shuts down after trying that


How did you dump the bios? I would re dump the bios via Nvflash, then mod it again. Then see how it looks in kgb.


----------



## Mr Mari0o

how should i dump the bios via nvflash?


----------



## General123

Op>all in one backup tool


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Op>all in one backup tool


What do you mean by this?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What do you mean by this?


Original post then click on all in one backup tool..


----------



## Blanktac

Does this work for the Nivida GT 610? For Voltage unlock? I need something that will be able to make the card catch on fire lol


----------



## Mr Mari0o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Original post then click on all in one backup tool..


tried it but i end up at the same spot. i dumped the files using the back up tool, then re saved the bios, have to fix_checksum again, but when it comes to unlocking, it wont work


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mari0o*
> 
> tried it but i end up at the same spot. i dumped the files using the back up tool, then re saved the bios, have to fix_checksum again, but when it comes to unlocking, it wont work


Dump and post your bios.


----------



## kaneandtaker

Anyone tried BIOS flashing GTX 680 4GB version to a GTX 770 4GB version?

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=&manufacturer=&model=GTX+770&interface=&memType=&memSize=4096


----------



## funsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaneandtaker*
> 
> Anyone tried BIOS flashing GTX 680 4GB version to a GTX 770 4GB version?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=&manufacturer=&model=GTX+770&interface=&memType=&memSize=4096


Wondering the same thing. Would love to flash my zotac 4gb 680s but don't want to be the first to try it hehe If it works...which of the 2 bioses would I use? Tia!


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juak9*
> 
> hi i've just got my new GTX 680 Classified and i would like to OC it.
> 
> Request:
> 1.21V
> 100% FAN
> 150% Power target
> and anything else good to OC my card
> 
> original firmware: 80.04.47.00.82
> 
> GK104.zip 55k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance.


This just saved my butt! Thanks for uploading this!


----------



## Ath3na

Hi guys,

I need some advice from the pro's

I just bought my second Asus GTX 670 Direct II for SLI
1 card is the original, the new card is the OC version.

I was going to overclock the original card to match the newer OC version using the Kelper Bios Tweaker.
I have dumped the BIOS of each GPU using GPUZ

Here is a screen shot.



I can modify all the settings to match in Kelper apart from the Power control. How do I get the power controls to match??
Is it because the card on the right is getting more power? so the % is different?

the card on the left is the standard the one on the right is the OC

I appreciate your help.


----------



## Ath3na

I flashed the stock 670 Direct II with the BIOS from my 670 Direct II OC with nvflash

Just in time for BF4


----------



## Onijin

Did anyone ever figure out how to get past the Code 43 error? I got myself a second Galaxy GTX 670GC 4gb and tried flashing the BIOS known working on my first card. Got the code 43 error in windows so I attempted to flash back to stock using the BIOS found here, both using FireStrike and the USB boot disk method, but to no avail? Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## EvgeniX

Hi,

can someone post LN2 BIOS/ROM from:

EVGA GeForce GTX 770 4GB Dual Classified Hydro Copper - 04G-P4-3779-KR
or
EVGA GeForce GTX 770 4GB Dual Classified - 04G-P4-3777-KR
or
EVGA GeForce GTX 770 4GB Dual Classified w/ EVGA ACX Cooler - 04G-P4-3778-KR

nvflash.exe --save ""770_Classified.rom"

for testing and tuning...

Thx!


----------



## kaneandtaker

Anyone tried BIOS flashing GTX 680 4GB version to a GTX 770 4GB version?

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=&manufacturer=&model=GTX+770&interface=&memType=&memSize=4096


----------



## Swag

Once I get my 680's back from RMA, I'm going to try this out. I hope it works. I'll be using the one from the thread where you change the BIOS to a stock 770 from 680.

This will be my first BIOS flash ever in GPUs, anything I should know before I do it?


----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaneandtaker*
> 
> Anyone tried BIOS flashing GTX 680 4GB version to a GTX 770 4GB version? http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=&manufacturer=&model=GTX+770&interface=&memType=&memSize=4096


I flashed the evga 770 4gb bios to my 4gb 680 with unlocked fan % and power config and have been running it that way with no issues since last week.. Been playing bf4 and borderlands 2 perfectly..

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## nrok45

Hey all, I just tried flashing my cards for the first time today and went through the process just fine using the kgb+nvflash route. After I rebooted and tried to play some games (tried multiple ones), my cards fans would rev up real high then the screen would flicker and would crash to my desktop.

I made sure to remove my overclocks before flashing and re-installed my drivers as well. Does anyone know what's going on?


----------



## battleaxe

Probably boosting a bit too high. Try putting a negative value on the core, something like -25 or -40 or something, then see if it does the same thing. If so go down til it stops. You shouldn't have to go lower than about 80 though I would think. I sometimes have to put a -40 on some games that are a heavy load like Metro.


----------



## nrok45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Probably boosting a bit too high. Try putting a negative value on the core, something like -25 or -40 or something, then see if it does the same thing. If so go down til it stops. You shouldn't have to go lower than about 80 though I would think. I sometimes have to put a -40 on some games that are a heavy load like Metro.


Aha! That was all it was. I scaled back my core value a bit and I can game again, albeit at better performance now


----------



## battleaxe

Glad to help.

You can now try seeing where your max value is now. I use Valley, then test in games. Starting with a neg value try it out then go higher. Don't forget to push the RAM higher too if you want max overclock. There's usually some room on the RAM for the 660's.


----------



## error-id10t

Hmm.. still cannot get the 770 vBIOS working on my 670. In 3D they work just fine but as soon as they clock down to 2D the driver keeps falling over. Weird.


----------



## siffonen

I thought that 770 bios can be used just with 680?


----------



## Emenai

I flashed a stock ASUS GTX 770 BIOS on to my ASUS GTX 670 and it ran without any problems, still is, and I was even able to OC it a bit more.


----------



## Bram030

I have a EVGA GTX680 SC edition, is it possible to flash it for GX770??? Wich bios should i put from 770???


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bram030*
> 
> I have a EVGA GTX680 SC edition, is it possible to flash it for GX770??? Wich bios should i put from 770???


Yes, it is. There is a thread about it over here.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siffonen*
> 
> I thought that 770 bios can be used just with 680?


670 ftw's are pretty much 680's


----------



## anubis1127

I flashed the asus 770 bios to my 670 GC cards earlier, so far so good. Better scores in 3DMark11, but it doesn't recognize the GPUs anymore, haha. The nice thing is no throttling @ 70C, and a steady boost clock. Before on the stock 670 GC bios my boost was all over the place, now its nice and steady at the speed I OC it to.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emenai*
> 
> I flashed a stock ASUS GTX 770 BIOS on to my ASUS GTX 670 and it ran without any problems, still is, and I was even able to OC it a bit more.


Woah, seriously?! I might consider doing it on my ASUS 670 DC2.


----------



## Emenai

Haha yeah! Was scary flashing it, but it worked fine without any quirks! Only thing I had to do was to get past the write protection.
Didn't want to let me flash a non 670 bios


----------



## kaneandtaker

Does GTX 770 BIOS work on SLI?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaneandtaker*
> 
> Does GTX 770 BIOS work on SLI?


Some do, and some don't in my experience with my Galaxy 670 GCs. I am able to flash the Asus 770 DC2 bios to my cards and SLI so far works well, and no throttling at 70C(only got the 2nd card, and tried this yesterday). However if I flash the Galaxy 770 GC bios to it it artifacts unless I underclock the RAM, and throttling still occurs at 70C.


----------



## hsntgm

Hi All,

Something go wrong when flashing I have no backup so I need Asus GTX 650 Ti Boost OC 2GB (base:1020 boost:1085 version) bios file.
Stock or modified are welcome.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hsntgm*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Something go wrong when flashing I have no backup so I need Asus GTX 650 Ti Boost OC 2GB (base:1020 boost:1085 version) bios file.
> Stock or modified are welcome.
> 
> Thanks in advance,


It seems that there is not one floating around, I would suggest using http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/128466/evga-gtx650ti-2048-120919.html
It is not the same card, but it would get it back up and working again.


----------



## hsntgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> It seems that there is not one floating around, I would suggest using http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/128466/evga-gtx650ti-2048-120919.html
> It is not the same card, but it would get it back up and working again.


Thank you, It is working like a charm


----------



## Ov3rdos3

Hello Everyone,

First of all thanks for this amazing thread.

I have a Gigabyte GTX 680 Windforce 3x which got 6+8pin connectors which means that it can take up to 300Watt.

I have played quite a lot with the voltages, flashing testing flashing back etc... The problem is that my gpu seems not willing to take any mhz more.




It seems that when I raise my voltage from 1.150mV to 1.212mV the boost clock goes directly to 1267mhz and is not stable... I dont understand why does it goes directly to the boost limit?

I tried to make it stable by raising the P00 voltages (even though i don't know what it is) etc... from 0.987mV to 1.212mV. The graphic card got stable under battlefield 3 and will not crash when reduced (which this card does a lot when overclocked).

Anyway, the 1267mhz are not stable under Heaven nor Battlefield 4. I have found a good spot which is 1202mhz it is fully stable for hours under heaven and battlefield 3. The only problem is that when overclocked to 1202mhz, battlefield 3 crashes when reduced ...

Basically I am back to the original bios until one of you guys help me figure out how to use the extra core voltage to overlock the card and not make it crash each time I reduce battlefield 3.

Thanks a lot


----------



## siffonen

In Kepler Bios Tweaker you can edit that boost limit with the slider under the boost clock. With that you can lower your max boost clock from 1267.5Mhz to what you want.


----------



## $ilent

Can anyone help me please, I downloaded Nvflash, used --protectoff command then when I put -4 -5 -6 X.rom it just says "I/O error: Cannot open file X.rom

?

And also anytime I try to run the Nvlfahs.exe utility, it just shows a big list of commands and asks me to press enter to continue and I do and then it just does about 5 times then the window closes?


----------



## siffonen

I had today same problem. Reason was the name of the new bios, it was MOD-GK104.rom. i changed it to GK104.rom and then i could flash it.


----------



## $ilent

Still getting same damm error message regardless of the name of the rom


----------



## Ov3rdos3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siffonen*
> 
> In Kepler Bios Tweaker you can edit that boost limit with the slider under the boost clock. With that you can lower your max boost clock from 1267.5Mhz to what you want.


Hello Sinofen,

Thank you for your reply.

Yes i noticed the boost limit slider. However I was asking myself why does the card does not reach the boost limit when the voltage is 1.150mhz?

I mean, the boost limit at stock is 1267mhz and it boost only to 1150mhz. The stock bios has the boost clock to 1137mhz and the boost limit to 1267mhz never had this problem...

I dont know if you unlocked your voltages but if you did, did you have to reduce you boost limit?

Thanks


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Can anyone help me please, I downloaded Nvflash, used --protectoff command then when I put -4 -5 -6 X.rom it just says "I/O error: Cannot open file X.rom
> 
> ?
> 
> And also anytime I try to run the Nvlfahs.exe utility, it just shows a big list of commands and asks me to press enter to continue and I do and then it just does about 5 times then the window closes?


anyone?


----------



## siffonen

I didnt change my boost limit clock when i used the unlocked bios with 1.21v
Card started to boost higher, to around 1220mhz, which is the same as my boost limit with stock and modified bios. With stock bios card boosts to 1123mhz.
Both my cards are stable atleast 1306mhz with 1.21v bios.

Probably the 1.15v limits the card to archieve the boost limit with so it goes as high that it thinks it can do savely.
Your card might think that it can handle the boost limit clock with higher voltage, but sadly it cant.
You should lower that boost limit with 1.21v bios, and the try to oc yourself to find the maximum.


----------



## $ilent

I have my gtx 670 in my pc, I downloaded the all in one flash tool, extracted it, moved my custom bios named X.rom to the same folder. I right click run command in the folder, type nvflash --protectoff, black dos screen comes up saying your screen may flash. Then I type nvflash -4 -5 -6 X.rom, screen flashes then says "i/O error: Cannot open X.rom"

Anyone got any ideas?

Also does anyone know why when I try to run nvflash on its own, i.e by clicking open, it just brings up a big list of command prompts then askes me to press enter to continue about 6 times then it just closes?

Also I try type nvflash --list in nvflash and a black screen opens up for like a second then closes...


----------



## General123

All you have to do for the all in one flash tool is click the RUN.bat file, it is in the READ ME.


----------



## Lass3

Anyone tried this on a EVGA 670 Signature 2?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> All you have to do for the all in one flash tool is click the RUN.bat file, it is in the READ ME.


Yes ive done this and it still brings up that stupid I/O error, cannot open X.rom, even though ive moved my file named X.rom into that folder with the other files, like the run.bat etc etc


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Yes ive done this and it still brings up that stupid I/O error, cannot open X.rom, even though ive moved my file named X.rom into that folder with the other files, like the run.bat etc etc


I/O errors pretty much can only be to either naming the file something that it is not, the file is not in the correct folder with the Nvflash files, or the name is too long. But you are saying it is in the folder with Nvflash, so you said it is named X.rom, so that knocks the other two out as well.

The only other thing I can think of would be a permission problem.


----------



## Ov3rdos3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siffonen*
> 
> I didnt change my boost limit clock when i used the unlocked bios with 1.21v
> Card started to boost higher, to around 1220mhz, which is the same as my boost limit with stock and modified bios. With stock bios card boosts to 1123mhz.
> Both my cards are stable atleast 1306mhz with 1.21v bios.
> 
> Probably the 1.15v limits the card to archieve the boost limit with so it goes as high that it thinks it can do savely.
> Your card might think that it can handle the boost limit clock with higher voltage, but sadly it cant.
> You should lower that boost limit with 1.21v bios, and the try to oc yourself to find the maximum.


Thanks again for you answer.

I will limit my boost to 1137mhz and then overclock slowly.

Should I increase something in power control?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I/O errors pretty much can only be to either naming the file something that it is not, the file is not in the correct folder with the Nvflash files, or the name is too long. But you are saying it is in the folder with Nvflash, so you said it is named X.rom, so that knocks the other two out as well.
> 
> The only other thing I can think of would be a permission problem.


both the nvflash.exe, RUN.bat and X.rom all have full control in permissions.


----------



## siffonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ov3rdos3*
> 
> Thanks again for you answer.
> 
> I will limit my boost to 1137mhz and then overclock slowly.
> 
> Should I increase something in power control?


You can increase the max to 150%, for reference its 255000, 6+8-pin cards 300000


----------



## Ov3rdos3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siffonen*
> 
> You can increase the max to 150%, for reference its 255000, 6+8-pin cards 300000


Is this right (for the voltage only)?


----------



## $ilent

I got my card flashed finally...had to change bios name from x.rom to something else.

Anyone know how to make nvflash show the list of gpus for longer than 0.0001 second? Mine flashes up then goes instantly.

Also If I have a gtx 570 as my gisplay gpu, a gtx 670 as none display folding only card in slot 2, can I flash the 670 without removing the 570? Anyone know what the nvflash command would be to do that?

thanks


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I got my card flashed finally...had to change bios name from x.rom to something else.
> 
> Anyone know how to make nvflash show the list of gpus for longer than 0.0001 second? Mine flashes up then goes instantly.
> 
> Also If I have a gtx 570 as my gisplay gpu, a gtx 670 as none display folding only card in slot 2, can I flash the 670 without removing the 570? Anyone know what the nvflash command would be to do that?
> 
> thanks


You have to open up the Admin CMD prompt. Then do nvflash --list. Your first card should be 0, second one 1, third 2, etc. So to flash the second card it is usually "nvflash --index=1 -4 -5 -6 yourbios.rom"


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> You have to open up the Admin CMD prompt. Then do nvflash --list. Your first card should be 0, second one 1, third 2, etc. So to flash the second card it is usually "nvflash --index=1 -4 -5 -6 yourbios.rom"


+rep if I could

I got it sorted just before you posted haha

Result so far!



Anyone know if its safe to run 1.21v 24.7 folding?


----------



## sunset1

well I way late to the party but a big thank you guys for this forum as I have a galaxy 660 ti gc ( power edition) that I have kind of forgotten about while I modeded two problematic cards :>

thanks everyone for posting and keeping this alive.


----------



## jason387

Can I unlock the voltage for the Gtx 650Ti to 1.21v?


----------



## siffonen

You could use gpu-z to get the bios, and then try to edit voltages with kepler bios tweaker, probably you can but i`m not sure


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siffonen*
> 
> You could use gpu-z to get the bios, and then try to edit voltages with kepler bios tweaker, probably you can but i`m not sure


Even after I edit the bios to 1.2v and then flash the card, it's max voltage is still at 1.162v


----------



## ZeVo

So if I wanted GPU Boost 2 on my 670 would I have to flash to a 770 BIOS?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> So if I wanted GPU Boost 2 on my 670 would I have to flash to a 770 BIOS?


Yes, or you could just mod a 670 bios and disable throttling and boost.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Yes, or you could just mod a 670 bios and disable throttling and boost.


Thanks. So how would I go about and disable throttling? I think a while ago you modded me a custom BIOS that disabled boost, but I have no clue how I'd disable throttling. And also I'd have to use Inspector to do all of this, right?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Thanks. So how would I go about and disable throttling? I think a while ago you modded me a custom BIOS that disabled boost, but I have no clue how I'd disable throttling. And also I'd have to use Inspector to do all of this, right?


I used Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.25
All I did is set all of the core clock values to the same number(needed), max out the voltage(needed), make a custom default power target(not needed but you should increase the limit) and change the memory clock(not needed).


----------



## $ilent

General do we know if its safe to run 1.21v daily 24/7?


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I used Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.25
> All I did is set all of the core clock values to the same number(needed), max out the voltage(needed), make a custom default power target(not needed but you should increase the limit) and change the memory clock(not needed).


Sweet. Thanks a lot.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> General do we know if its safe to run 1.21v daily 24/7?


ive been running 1.212v for about 9 months now , i think it's alright


----------



## $ilent

What about 24/7 folding?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> What about 24/7 folding?


Hard to say, but I have been running it since August of 2012 with no issues.


----------



## Kenpachi7

So i need a little help... I have tried to save my bios from gpu-z and i get a message that says "could not extract file" - file path - nvflash.exe was not found. And then it says BIOS reading not supported on this device. What should i do?


----------



## Lass3

Can someone explain me how i make my GTX 670 use 145% powerlimit standard (max on my EVGA 670 FTW Signature 2)?

I found my desired speeds, and they are stable. But I still need to raise the powerlimit manually to +145 in Precision-X or else the card will throttle.



Please explain the numbers 1 to 6









Great thread btw


----------



## lilchronic

you can apply 145%pt on start up in precision x .... no need too mod the bios that way


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> Can someone explain me how i make my GTX 670 use 145% powerlimit standard (max on my EVGA 670 FTW Signature 2)?
> 
> I found my desired speeds, and they are stable. But I still need to raise the powerlimit manually to +145 in Precision-X or else the card will throttle.
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain the numbers 1 to 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great thread btw


If you want to, then change the middle number which at the moment is set to 155W. Change that to 225W (note of course that then you will always see 100% = 225W which is what I think what you asked anyway..).


----------



## kifinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hsntgm*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Something go wrong when flashing I have no backup so I need Asus GTX 650 Ti Boost OC 2GB (base:1020 boost:1085 version) bios file.
> Stock or modified are welcome.
> 
> Thanks in advance,


http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=Asus&model=GTX+650+Ti+Boost&interface=&memType=&memSize=

I think this is what you are loooking for.


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> you can apply 145%pt on start up in precision x .... no need too mod the bios that way


I know, thats what im doing right now







But it's the only setting i use in Precicion X. If i could change the powerlimit in the BIOS, i wouldnt need to use any OC program.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> If you want to, then change the middle number which at the moment is set to 155W. Change that to 225W (note of course that then you will always see 100% = 225W which is what I think what you asked anyway..).


So i only need to change the numbers 1 - 3?

1 = IDLE ?
2 = ?!
3 = LOAD ?

..or what?









What about 4, 5 and 6 then?

And is it possible to raise the voltage on the memory?


----------



## error-id10t

from what you show; 2 (so the current 155W and change it to 225W).

On your next question re: RAM volts; AFAIK nope.


----------



## Lass3

It works now.

I guess 1-3 is for the baseclock and 4-6 is for the boost clock? Because it first worked right when i changed 4-6 too.

Now the max powerdraw is 300watt and it's never throttling at 1320. Rock solid, and the fan is only around 50% too (not much more than stock).

My max before modding the BIOS was 1228..

Thanks again


----------



## Kenpachi7

+rep for this awesome guide! I just gained 14fps!!! Thank you!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> It works now.
> 
> I guess 1-3 is for the baseclock and 4-6 is for the boost clock? Because it first worked right when i changed 4-6 too.
> 
> Now the max powerdraw is 300watt and it's never throttling at 1320. Rock solid, and the fan is only around 50% too (not much more than stock).
> 
> My max before modding the BIOS was 1228..
> 
> Thanks again


just so you no raising the PT past 145%/225w dosent do anything as the card is limited to 225watts


----------



## Kenpachi7

I need some suggestions guys.. I want to be ready to fold for the foldathon this month. What do you think is the best program to test my OC to make sure its stable after the modded bios??? I just want to make sure i don't crash during the FAT. Thanks guys!


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenpachi7*
> 
> I need some suggestions guys.. I want to be ready to fold for the foldathon this month. What do you think is the best program to test my OC to make sure its stable after the modded bios??? I just want to make sure i don't crash during the FAT. Thanks guys!


Heaven/valley maxed out/BF4/3 maxed out for a hour or so and folding in your case as well is a great option.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenpachi7*
> 
> I need some suggestions guys.. I want to be ready to fold for the foldathon this month. What do you think is the best program to test my OC to make sure its stable after the modded bios??? I just want to make sure i don't crash during the FAT. Thanks guys!


I wouldn't worry too much about being stable for folding. Make sure you add the advanced flag so you get core 17 WUs, but after that anything that has been stable will work. For core 17 units I can OC past the point of stability and still see performance increases. On my 670 for example, I can fold up to 1345Mhz, but benchmarks don't like much over 1293Mhz.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much about being stable for folding. Make sure you add the advanced flag so you get core 17 WUs, but after that anything that has been stable will work. For core 17 units I can OC past the point of stability and still see performance increases. On my 670 for example, I can fold up to 1345Mhz, but benchmarks don't like much over 1293Mhz.


Are AMD or Nvidia gpu's better for folding?


----------



## $ilent

Price/performance I think AMDs are better at the moment, a 7970 can do like 125k ppd.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Price/performance I think AMDs are better at the moment, a 7970 can do like 125k ppd.


How much would my gpu do?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> How much would my gpu do?


I'm not sure on the 650ti, probably somewhere in the 30-40k Points Per Day range. I know 660s get between 45-60k, so probably a bit less than that due to having less cuda cores.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I'm not sure on the 650ti, probably somewhere in the 30-40k Points Per Day range. I know 660s get between 45-60k, so probably a bit less than that due to having less cuda cores.


I had been folding for a while. I don't know how to join a team or anything but my id is Jason387.


----------



## anubis1127

If you'd like to join OCN folding team, we would love to have ya. All you have to do is change your team from 0 to 37726 in the config. 37726 is the ocn team number. You'll also want a passkey associated with your donor ID if you don't have one already, that will get you the bonus points for completing units more quickly. PM me, or start a thread over in the [email protected] section if you have any questions and we can go from there. Thanks!


----------



## Kenpachi7

Thanks for the advice anubis1127 & general123! Thats interesting on 17 WU's.. I wonder why that is.


----------



## anubis1127

I'm not sure exactly, I don't mind though, lol. Its fun seeing my 670 rip through units at 1345mhz. I'm in the process of OCing my 680 lightning, hopefully that one can go even further, so far so good at 1306mhz.

You'll know pretty quickly if the OC isn't stable, the power limit % will drop, and the temps will go down. It'll still try to fold, but it goes much more slowly.


----------



## vampirek25

does anyone have a non modified uefi bios that can I use on a reference Zotac 680GTX card?

Tnx very much

Vamp


----------



## Racersnare21

Ignore....caught my own error


----------



## hsntgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kifinas*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=Asus&model=GTX+650+Ti+Boost&interface=&memType=&memSize=
> 
> I think this is what you are loooking for.


I am very happy to see that..
I was using the evga bios now I will turn to original..
Thanks for your support.


----------



## Lass3

My card runs so much better after modding the BIOS.

I set my baseclock the same as my boost clock with no power limit, so it's 1320 in 3D no matter what now. Before it was fluctuating alot.. Boost is crap! I want 2D and 3D clocks again. I dont see the point..


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> My card runs so much better after modding the BIOS.I set my baseclock the same as my boost clock with no power limit, so it's 1320 in 3D no matter what now. Before it was fluctuating alot.. Boost is crap! I want 2D and 3D clocks again. I dont see the point..


Lass, i would like to do the same. Can u explain how you accomplished this please?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> Lass, i would like to do the same. Can u explain how you accomplished this please?


Easy way is to download Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.25, and modify the values in that. It sounds like he set the base clock and boost clock to what he wanted his card to run at.


----------



## Recipe7

I will look into that, thanks.


----------



## Lass3

Yeah, it's easy in Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.25. Set base, boost and boost limit to your max oc and raise the power limits.


----------



## sidewaykill

I flashed my Galaxy GTX 670 BIOS, it's stable in Heaven at 52.5FPS, here are my settings:

I'm just wondering, are they stable? I've modded the BIOS so it retains the standard GPU Boost settings, without the low power target and voltage limits, and the clock has been allowed to go to around 1300Mhz.


----------



## USMCRD

Link please. Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Can not post the link in OCN so it is in your mail box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone else has any concerns please feel free to msg me and i will provide you with the link.


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> Yeah, it's easy in Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.25. Set base, boost and boost limit to your max oc and raise the power limits.


I set my core to 1333 and mem to 3600 with the tweaker, however I don't know what to do with the boost limit and power limits, I'm afraid to touch those.

Plus, when i put my voltage to 1.175, it actually goes up to 1.200.

I don't know what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USMCRD*
> 
> Link please. Thanks


That was over a year ago you know..


----------



## NicolasRush

Greetings. I purchased two MSI 670 GTX Power Edition cards in October of last year. I have been attempting to find the max stable overclock core values with using the stock bios for both cards one card at a time. I ended up successfully (verified) flashing one of my 670s using someone else's MSI 670 GTX PE bios and ended up bricking the card (had to send in for RMA)...







It was stable at 1320 mhz core, but had fluctuating voltage and was also being limited by total power (which I think had something to do with the voltage fluctuation)... Apparently my second card does not exhibit these symptoms. The 2nd card will not overclock nearly as high as my other card and I believe that by decrypting the perfcap graph in GPUZ it claims that I am being limited by total power limit. When I opened my stock bios for the 2nd card using the online editior it has a default power target of 175000 and a max power target of 200000, which says that it is currently 114% of default power target... Now I'm wondering if I could obtain a higher core clock on this card by modifying the bios and increasing the max power target to 225000? I'm assuming these cards are limited at 225 watts anyway.. Am I going about this in the right direction? Thanks.


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> I set my core to 1333 and mem to 3600 with the tweaker, however I don't know what to do with the boost limit and power limits, I'm afraid to touch those.
> 
> Plus, when i put my voltage to 1.175, it actually goes up to 1.200.
> 
> I don't know what I'm doing wrong.


Just put the boost limit to the same as your max (desired clock) and i typed 300000 in all my powerlimits. It dosnt matter. It's just the watt usage before the cards throttles and it never will with those numbers







But i guess 225000 is max with 6+6 pin anyway, not sure tho..

The voltages i've just maxed out (both)


----------



## Wirerat

it seems I have hit a wall with my msi 660ti PE. I cannot overclock it more than 10-20mhz stable. After the kepler tweaker bios mod my card clocks to 1345. Is it normal after the voltage bios mod for some cards not to leave much room for core clock in AB ? I was able to gett 501mhz memory OC. thanks in advance!

Edit: just wanted to add the card runs everything great. I mostly play bf3 and with the card locked at 1345 its a rock solid 60fps (vsync) with all settings maxed.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicolasRush*
> 
> Greetings. I purchased two MSI 670 GTX Power Edition cards in October of last year. I have been attempting to find the max stable overclock core values with using the stock bios for both cards one card at a time. I ended up successfully (verified) flashing one of my 670s using someone else's MSI 670 GTX PE bios and ended up bricking the card (had to send in for RMA)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was stable at 1320 mhz core, but had fluctuating voltage and was also being limited by total power (which I think had something to do with the voltage fluctuation)... Apparently my second card does not exhibit these symptoms. The 2nd card will not overclock nearly as high as my other card and I believe that by decrypting the perfcap graph in GPUZ it claims that I am being limited by total power limit. When I opened my stock bios for the 2nd card using the online editior it has a default power target of 175000 and a max power target of 200000, which says that it is currently 114% of default power target... Now I'm wondering if I could obtain a higher core clock on this card by modifying the bios and increasing the max power target to 225000? I'm assuming these cards are limited at 225 watts anyway.. *Am I going about this in the right direction?* Thanks.


Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> it seems I have hit a wall with my msi 660ti PE. I cannot overclock it more than 10-20mhz stable. After the kepler tweaker bios mod my card clocks to 1345. *Is it normal after the voltage bios mod for some cards not to leave much room for core clock in AB ?* I was able to gett 501mhz memory OC. thanks in advance!
> 
> Edit: just wanted to add the card runs everything great. I mostly play bf3 and with the card locked at 1345 its a rock solid 60fps (vsync) with all settings maxed.


Yes.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Yes.
> Yes.


Thanks General123. I thought I was doing great then I read people talking about adding core mhz in ab and I started to get confused. Great guide too!!


----------



## USMCRD

Well when i read in class i dont pay attention to the date. Just wanted something to read to keep me ocupied during SSR.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> That was over a year ago you know..


----------



## JayGB1982

Hi all,

I am looking to overclock my Zotac 660 using this method. I have already done the GPUMOD with an Antec 620 with a bracket and a Noctua NF-A9x14 fan.

I think i;ve done half of the mod using that nvflash tool and can now raise the power above 110% I have it set to 150% at the moment using afterburner.

How do I proceed in overclocking further? use afterburner and test using that then use another tool to flash those settings?

When I try to add 100Mhz on both memory and corer clocks it dumps me out of Tomb Raider. Which I'm using to test.

Any help would be great.


----------



## JoeDirt

Does anybody have the stock bios for the Asus GTX 660 Ti 3gb?


----------



## funsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> Does anybody have the stock bios for the Asus GTX 660 Ti 3gb?


Found this one...Galaxy not Asus, though: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?282713-GTX-660ti-Owners-Club&p=5139462&viewfull=1#post5139

Only thing I could find on Asus' site is ASUS VGA Card UEFI VBIOS update tool ver1110 but that doesn't seem very helpful? http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/GTX660_TIDC2OC3GD5/#support


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funsoul*
> 
> Found this one...Galaxy not Asus, though: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?282713-GTX-660ti-Owners-Club&p=5139462&viewfull=1#post5139
> 
> Only thing I could find on Asus' site is ASUS VGA Card UEFI VBIOS update tool ver1110 but that doesn't seem very helpful? http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/GTX660_TIDC2OC3GD5/#support


Thanks for the help man. Yeah, the Asus UEFI VBIOS update only works with Asus motherboards. Kinda massed up on their part.


----------



## Farih

Have i modded the bios correctly ?
I only want to be able to put op a higher voltage and higher power target.
Afterwards i want to do the clocks myself.

Original bios

GK106.rom.txt 98k .txt file


Modded bios

GK106mod.rom.txt 98k .txt file


Safe to load this bios and enjoy higher voltage and power target ?

First time bios modding NV cards, sorry if i ask obvious things.....


----------



## NicolasRush

I'd like to run boost 2.0 on my cards, but last time I tried flashing an identical bios from another same card just with a different bios version string, it bricked the card (successful flash was verified)... I can edit and flash the stock bios all day long without any issues. Any other suggestions? I have 2x MSI 670 gtx pe/oc.
For the record does boost 2.0 bring anymore to the table than boost 1.0? Thanks.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicolasRush*
> 
> I'd like to run boost 2.0 on my cards, but last time I tried flashing an identical bios from another same card just with a different bios version string, it bricked the card (successful flash was verified)... I can edit and flash the stock bios all day long without any issues. Any other suggestions? I have 2x MSI 670 gtx pe/oc.
> For the record does boost 2.0 bring anymore to the table than boost 1.0? Thanks.


The only thing boost 2.0 brings to the table is it doesn't throttle the cards around 70C any longer. By default it's 79C, but you can raise it to 95C in Afterburner / Precision X.


----------



## Farih

Tryed kgb but it states "device not supported"

Its a Zotac GTX650ti boost.

Can i just load any other GTX650ti boost bios and try to unlock again ?

Slapped a Icy Vision cooler on it and the card doesnt even reach 45 degrees on full load overclocked, really like to be able to up the powertarget and voltage so i can clock higher...
Doesnt go above 1.15v, would like he 1.21v


----------



## JoeDirt

My current best.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Tryed kgb but it states "device not supported"
> 
> Its a Zotac GTX650ti boost.
> 
> Can i just load any other GTX650ti boost bios and try to unlock again ?
> 
> Slapped a Icy Vision cooler on it and the card doesnt even reach 45 degrees on full load overclocked, really like to be able to up the powertarget and voltage so i can clock higher...
> Doesnt go above 1.15v, would like he 1.21v


That is odd. I've only used kgb on 670 / 680 bios though, so maybe your bios isn't supported. You can accomplish the same thing KGB unlock does in Kepler BIOS tweaker. I'll download the BIOS files you listed and check them out in it.

I use different manufacturer's bios on the same card all the time. I was using the Asus DCII 770 bios on my Galaxy 670 GCs for a while, haha. Right now I'm back to the stock Galaxy GC BIOS (which is just NV reference bios). I used the EVGA FTW bios for a bit too because it has a higher board power (results in higher power target).

[edit]

OK, just checked out your modded BIOS. I wouldn't use that. Did you try it already? What were the results like if so?

That bios definitely isn't supported in KGB, just tried it on my system too.

[edit again]

It looks like the stock bios may already have voltage control up to 1.21V, have you unlocked voltage control / monitoring in Afterburner? Are you using Afterburner for OC utility, or something else?


----------



## Farih

I have tryed with MSI AB, Zotac Firestorm and Asus GPU Tweak but voltage cant be set higher then 1.15v.
The power target cant be set higher then 110%

Would like to get voltage to 1.21v and power attleast over 135%
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> That is odd. I've only used kgb on 670 / 680 bios though, so maybe your bios isn't supported. You can accomplish the same thing KGB unlock does in Kepler BIOS tweaker. I'll download the BIOS files you listed and check them out in it.
> 
> I use different manufacturer's bios on the same card all the time. I was using the Asus DCII 770 bios on my Galaxy 670 GCs for a while, haha. Right now I'm back to the stock Galaxy GC BIOS (which is just NV reference bios). I used the EVGA FTW bios for a bit too because it has a higher board power (results in higher power target).
> 
> [edit]
> 
> OK, just checked out your modded BIOS. I wouldn't use that. Did you try it already? What were the results like if so?
> 
> That bios definitely isn't supported in KGB, just tried it on my system too.
> 
> [edit again]
> It looks like the stock bios may already have voltage control up to 1.21V, have you unlocked voltage control / monitoring in Afterburner? Are you using Afterburner for OC utility, or something else?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> I have tryed with MSI AB, Zotac Firestorm and Asus GPU Tweak but voltage cant be set higher then 1.15v.
> The power target cant be set higher then 110%
> 
> Would like to get voltage to 1.21v and power attleast over 135%


Ahh, I see. Can you post a GPU-Z sensors tab screenshot after running a benchmark like heaven, or valley? I'm just curious what it looks like.

Did you try that BIOS you modded?

Here is my attempt at one for you:

Zotac650TiBoost.rom.txt 98k .txt file


I increased the board power to give you up to 135%, I wasn't going to go that high, not sure how much those little 650Ti's can take. Voltage should be 1.21V too. Let me know. I increased the clocks to the EVGA 650Ti SC boost clocks too.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Tryed kgb but it states "device not supported"
> 
> Its a Zotac GTX650ti boost.
> 
> Can i just load any other GTX650ti boost bios and try to unlock again ?
> 
> Slapped a Icy Vision cooler on it and the card doesnt even reach 45 degrees on full load overclocked, really like to be able to up the powertarget and voltage so i can clock higher...
> Doesnt go above 1.15v, would like he 1.21v


As stated, KGB does not support anything below the 660.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Ahh, I see. Can you post a GPU-Z sensors tab screenshot after running a benchmark like heaven, or valley? I'm just curious what it looks like.
> 
> Did you try that BIOS you modded?
> 
> Here is my attempt at one for you:
> 
> Zotac650TiBoost.rom.txt 98k .txt file
> 
> 
> I increased the board power to give you up to 135%, I wasn't going to go that high, not sure how much those little 650Ti's can take. Voltage should be 1.21V too. Let me know. I increased the clocks to the EVGA 650Ti SC boost clocks too.


2 runs of 3Dmark 11 on my highest stable clock Original bios


I will try and flash it with yours now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> As stated, KGB does not support anything below the 660.


/facepalm
sorry....


----------



## Wirerat

After gaming with the overclocked 660ti pe a week I flashed back to stock bios. My card goes to 1255 core with + 501 memory on stock bios.

I could only tell a difference in benchmarks with the voltage mod giving me only 70 more core mhz and memory was the same. Gaming did not change. I play with vsync on and 60hrz is still 60fps with or without oc.

Not sure if its just my card or if its my version of the card but the difference did not justify the added voltage(heat) for 24/7 use. I still use a oc with what I can squeeze out with ab alone. Which isnt much.

The 660ti is a lot of card for the games I play at 1080p. In the future when games start to challenge the card I will move back to the bios mod/OC if needed.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Ahh, I see. Can you post a GPU-Z sensors tab screenshot after running a benchmark like heaven, or valley? I'm just curious what it looks like.
> 
> Did you try that BIOS you modded?
> 
> Here is my attempt at one for you:
> 
> Zotac650TiBoost.rom.txt 98k .txt file
> 
> 
> I increased the board power to give you up to 135%, I wasn't going to go that high, not sure how much those little 650Ti's can take. Voltage should be 1.21V too. Let me know. I increased the clocks to the EVGA 650Ti SC boost clocks too.


Sadly this bios make's my card crash quikly on load.
With this bios it boost up to 1298mhz

Lowered the clocks a little and now it boost up to 1254mhz and is 3Dmark stable.


Could you maybe make me a bios making the card run 1019mhz GPU - 1085 boost - 1.162V (1.195V boost) that can be set to 1.212V through software max?
It will boost to 1228mhz then wich is stable.
You would make me a very happy man if you could


----------



## anubis1127

Oops, I was afraid that may happen. Unfortunately with the BIOS mod tool, and that BIOS you can only set one boost voltage. I can edit it to lower the clocks though.

Here it is with full voltage, and your requested clocks:

Zotac650TiBoost.rom.txt 98k .txt file


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Oops, I was afraid that may happen. Unfortunately with the BIOS mod tool, and that BIOS you can only set one boost voltage. I can edit it to lower the clocks though.
> 
> Here it is with full voltage, and your requested clocks:
> 
> Zotac650TiBoost.rom.txt 98k .txt file


That Bios is almost perfect.
Runs what it seems stable @ 1215mhz (so there is some OC headroom left)
To make it perfect i would like 1.185v or 1.195v for boost voltage, it goes to 1.212V now

Shame that at max clocks it doesnt come near a OC 7850 yet though









Thanks for your help so far !


----------



## killerkenny

My msi 660gtx OC gives me +64core/+380mhz mem clock without flash, cant seem to get KGB to fully work..it just starts and then never finish..also tried web version bit still cant higher my volt nvflash works but doesnt flash more power it seems help?


----------



## Donkey1514

Anyone tried flashing a 680 Classy to a 770 Classy? I'm using NV Flash ver. 5.118 and keep getting the error "a newer version of NVFLASH is required."


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerkenny*
> 
> My msi 660gtx OC gives me +64core/+380mhz mem clock without flash, cant seem to get KGB to fully work..it just starts and then never finish..also tried web version bit still cant higher my volt nvflash works but doesnt flash more power it seems help?


All Nvflash does is flash and dump bios'.
Just use KBT.

KBT.zip 93k .zip file


----------



## killerkenny

I tried to change my BIOS but it didnt seem to work/or change anything will try again later tonight and hopefully it will work IF not what values should i insert in the "web editor" to get equal values as kepler bios?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> Anyone tried flashing a 680 Classy to a 770 Classy? I'm using NV Flash ver. 5.118 and keep getting the error "a newer version of NVFLASH is required."


There is a newer version, should work http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/Utilities/BIOS_Flashing/NVIDIA/

Think I've been using 5.142


----------



## killerkenny

Worked for me now 150% power so i'll ser how far i could get what is a decent OC for a msi gf660 gtx OC edition if anyone knows?


----------



## battleaxe

Just unlocked a 670 Zotak. Worked great. Increased my max core by 45Mhz. I didn't notice any difference on the memory, but wasn't really expecting to either.


----------



## killerkenny

Looks like mine 660gtx is able to go +120 core and +500 mem but will sometimes lagdrop down and give less points than +100 core and +450 mem but the most chocking is that @+75core and +380mem heaven and valley benchmarks gives more fps at the lowest,or else artifact/blackscreen and 4-6fps for 3sec than rise up to full fås again..hmmm: ( furmark passes 15min [email protected] the highest even so what should i pick for being the best when lowest gives higher in those temp is never higher than 65-69c it seems.


----------



## jason387

Is there anyway to increase the voltage beyond 1.21v? So far this is what i got with my card overclocked to 1200Mhz/1700Mhz. GPU score using the Performance Preset.


----------



## battleaxe

I don't think so. I"m pretty sure its hardware locked at 1.21v. I asked the same question and that was the answer I was given a while back.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> I don't think so. I"m pretty sure its hardware locked at 1.21v. I asked the same question and that was the answer I was given a while back.


That kind of sucks you know. I'm quite impressed. My Gtx 650Ti 1GB card moved passed a stock Radeon 7850 in 3D Mark vantage.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> That kind of sucks you know. I'm quite impressed. My Gtx 650Ti 1GB card moved passed a stock Radeon 7850 in 3D Mark vantage.


Been trying to get my 650ti boost to perform faster then a 7850 but it just wont happen.
6658 in 3Dmark 11 for the 650 and 7445 for a 7850 max OC vs max OC

The 7850 stays price/performance king for me

Got a nice BIOS for the Zotac GTX650ti 2GB boost now though (use at ur own risk)

zotac650.rom.txt 98k .txt file

Stock it boost on 1110mhz (GPU 1019mhz - 1084mhz) 1.175V
But when you overclock it boost to 1215mhz (GPU 1100mhz - 1165mhz) 1.200V

Not the max u might be able to get but rather close and on a slightly lower voltage, using this for a 24/7 OC
(my max was a boost of 1254mhz stable @ 1.21V)


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Been trying to get my 650ti boost to perform faster then a 7850 but it just wont happen.
> 6658 in 3Dmark 11 for the 650 and 7445 for a 7850 max OC vs max OC
> 
> The 7850 stays price/performance king for me
> 
> Got a nice BIOS for the Zotac GTX650ti 2GB boost now though (use at ur own risk)
> 
> zotac650.rom.txt 98k .txt file
> 
> Stock it boost on 1110mhz (GPU 1019mhz - 1084mhz) 1.175V
> But when you overclock it boost to 1215mhz (GPU 1100mhz - 1165mhz) 1.200V
> 
> Not the max u might be able to get but rather close and on a slightly lower voltage, using this for a 24/7 OC
> (my max was a boost of 1254mhz stable @ 1.21V)


Mine is the Gtx 650Ti not the boost but I wonder if mine overclocked could match yours when at stock.
Here's my 3D Mark 11 run. Look at the gpu score.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7352648


----------



## battleaxe

Okay, so I have one of my cards bIOS unlocked and the other is not. Running in SLI. The unlocked card is still much stronger than the locked card, but overall the results are good enough. Is there any problem/s with doing this? One card runs at 1.212v the other 1.75v stock. The core clocks do not match as the boost is different on them. Results seem totally fine. In game is smooth. Benches are fairly high (not record breaking by any stretch) 3dMark 11 gpu only score is 18955 ATM.

What are the possible problems I may face long term, or is this perfectly normal? I have no reason to unlock the other card for performance reasons as it would just run away from the weaker card even more.

what do you guys think?

Edited; spelling error


----------



## error-id10t

No problems but I guess the question I'd ask .. why not change the stock one to modded also and make the clocks even?

Now that question asked, I run exactly like you do. My worse card is modded so it can keep up with my better card that is at stock, but I've set the vBIOS so they clock to same values.


----------



## battleaxe

I wrote that wrong. My locked card is still much stronger than the unlocked card. Its locked to 1.175 and it still blows the other one away that can run up to 1.212. Its not even close. The cards are different, so the stock bios are not even the same. Modding the bios would make them the same though I guess. But I have no need to run the faster card at 1.212 and I'd rather not for longevity sake. Maybe I need to get the tool that lets you mod your own bios. Then I could leave the voltage at stock and change everything else so its the same?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> I wrote that wrong. My locked card is still much stronger than the unlocked card. Its locked to 1.175 and it still blows the other one away that can run up to 1.212. Its not even close. The cards are different, so the stock bios are not even the same. Modding the bios would make them the same though I guess. But I have no need to run the faster card at 1.212 and I'd rather not for longevity sake. Maybe I need to get the tool that lets you mod your own bios. Then I could leave the voltage at stock and change everything else so its the same?


Give Kepler BIOS Tweaker a try, it gives you greater control over what you are trying to do with your OC. On your second card, if you want to have it slightly overvolted, maybe 1.195V instead of the 1.212V, you can. Like you mention, you can change all the clocks so they both run at one static clock, and up the memory so you don't have to adjust it in AB / Precision.


----------



## t0tum

Quick question, do i need voltage mod my 660ti if i cant pass heaven 4.0 at stock without: *"display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered"*? If i downclock it i can pass without driver crashes.
I also have core, mem and aux voltage control, but using those i still cant get stock heaven stable.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tum*
> 
> Quick question, do i need voltage mod my 660ti if i cant pass heaven 4.0 at stock without: *"display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered"*? If i downclock it i can pass without driver crashes.
> I also have core, mem and aux voltage control, but using those i still cant get stock heaven stable.


How long have you had the card? If you just got it, then return it. You should be able to pass any of those tests without crashing. If you've had it too long to return it then yes mod the BIOS so it ups the voltage and it will likely pass with a bit more juice.


----------



## t0tum

Not so long, i got it on price drop. Just never bothered with heaven before. I might try rma-ing it but after i googled this driver issue, it comes up with almost every card and every driver, so i could be getting the same deal.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tum*
> 
> Not so long, i got it on price drop. Just never bothered with heaven before. I might try rma-ing it but after i googled this driver issue, it comes up with almost every card and every driver, so i could be getting the same deal.


What driver are you using?


----------



## t0tum

331.65, tried on 327 - same story.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tum*
> 
> 331.65, tried on 327 - same story.


Sounds like a dud card man. It should be able to pass any test on stock clocks. I've never had a card that couldn't. Should be able to overclock a bit and still not fail too. (but that's not guaranteed)


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Mine is the Gtx 650Ti not the boost but I wonder if mine overclocked could match yours when at stock.
> Here's my 3D Mark 11 run. Look at the gpu score.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7352648


Sorry for late awnser....

Stock i think your very close, its around 5900~6100 points stock i think.
Also keep in mind that you have a lower physics score that will make the total score lower (difference in 2600K and FX6300)


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Sorry for late awnser....
> 
> Stock i think your very close, its around 5900~6100 points stock i think.
> Also keep in mind that you have a lower physics score that will make the total score lower (difference in 2600K and FX6300)


Yeah, my 3d mark 11 gpu score is 5704. Should match a stock Gtx 650Ti boost


----------



## t0tum

Iam having weird problems using AB. I can overclock with it just fine, bench and game stable, but whenever i put my PC to sleep display wont wake up. This only happens when i leave my card overclocked, on stock it wakes up just fine.
What am i missing? I havent modded bios yet.

Edit: narrowed it down to memory overclock. Apperantly my +650 gaming and heaven 4.0 stable memory overclock cant wake up from sleep. 50mV AB offset is not enough. Could i increase mem voltage in KPT?


----------



## msigt60

i have read searched the forum to see if this has been asked and found nothing. i was wondering if i could use the tools in op to mod a 680m since i cant find a file anywhere for it. i seen in the op that it works with "KGB supports: GTX690, GTX680, GTX670, GTX660Ti, GTX660OEM and GTX660" and essentially a 680m is a down clocked 670. thx in advance.


----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msigt60*
> 
> i have read searched the forum to see if this has been asked and found nothing. i was wondering if i could use the tools in op to mod a 680m since i cant find a file anywhere for it. i seen in the op that it works with "KGB supports: GTX690, GTX680, GTX670, GTX660Ti, GTX660OEM and GTX660" and essentially a 680m is a down clocked 670. thx in advance.


There are a couple 680m bioses available here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=&model=GTX+680M&interface=&memType=&memSize=

I was bummed to see no 650m bioses (have GTX 650 SLI in my laptop) and even tried to dump my bios with gpu-z, with no luck.. so who knows. You can download one and run it through KGB, see what you can do with it..


----------



## msigt60

thx, ill check it out









oh, i did find this. i want to be able to mod it or get it moded so that it dont throttle constantly. and i can overclock it. those are just stock vbios i believe. let me know if im wrong.


----------



## pvt.joker

those are the stock files, but it's easiest to mod the stock (or dump your own bios and mod that to be more specific) to what you want it from there. I used Kepler bios tweaker to mod the stock 770 4gb bios and flash it to my 4gb 680.


----------



## msigt60

i was hoping to get a mild overclock already done. i dont think im savy enough to do it without bricking my device. i could do the research and how to flash it. but to mod it myself... little scared. lol


----------



## killerkenny

I cant pass vantage with OC higher than +40 and +300 mem..heaven up to +110/500. But 70/450 gives best however..display would crash in vantage but only that program,no games or benchmark..not even furmark crashed at the highest:s


----------



## Moolers

Hi guys, I have Gigabyte WF3 GTX670 with a modded BIOS @ 1.212v with a max boost of 1306MHz.

Is it possible to disable the throttling I get @ 70 degrees?
My rig is in a HTPC case and cooling isn't great but if I could stop the throttling until 79 degrees or more that would be perfect.

Its been a while since I originally modded my BIOS so any tips would be great.

Thanks,
Moo


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moolers*
> 
> Hi guys, I have Gigabyte WF3 GTX670 with a modded BIOS @ 1.212v with a max boost of 1306MHz.
> 
> Is it possible to disable the throttling I get @ 70 degrees?
> My rig is in a HTPC case and cooling isn't great but if I could stop the throttling until 79 degrees or more that would be perfect.
> 
> Its been a while since I originally modded my BIOS so any tips would be great.
> 
> Thanks,
> Moo


Do you have a fan profile setup in MSI afterburner? If not set your profile to hit 100% at 65 C. That should keep it in check. Works great for me. Then you won't get any throttling.

Is this the 3 fan model?

Do you want to sell it?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moolers*
> 
> Hi guys, I have Gigabyte WF3 GTX670 with a modded BIOS @ 1.212v with a max boost of 1306MHz.
> 
> Is it possible to disable the throttling I get @ 70 degrees?
> My rig is in a HTPC case and cooling isn't great but if I could stop the throttling until 79 degrees or more that would be perfect.
> 
> Its been a while since I originally modded my BIOS so any tips would be great.
> 
> Thanks,
> Moo


Yes. When modding your bios using KGB increase your 3D Clock voltage to the same as your max voltage= 1.21v.


----------



## jason387

Guys is there anyway of getting 1.3v ? I have 1.21v on my Gtx 650Ti 1GB.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Guys is there anyway of getting 1.3v ? I have 1.21v on my Gtx 650Ti 1GB.


Hardware locked to 1.21. Already tried it multiple times.


----------



## Moolers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Do you have a fan profile setup in MSI afterburner? If not set your profile to hit 100% at 65 C. That should keep it in check. Works great for me. Then you won't get any throttling.
> 
> Is this the 3 fan model?
> 
> Do you want to sell it?


Yeah I could do that but much too noisy if I could just stop it from throttling so early I would be happy. Yes its the 3 fan model and its not for sale. Thanks though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Yes. When modding your bios using KGB increase your 3D Clock voltage to the same as your max voltage= 1.21v.


Not sure I get you but I'll try and figure it out. Cheers.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Hardware locked to 1.21. Already tried it multiple times.


So the only route is pencil shading?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moolers*
> 
> Yeah I could do that but much too noisy if I could just stop it from throttling so early I would be happy. Yes its the 3 fan model and its not for sale. Thanks though.
> Not sure I get you but I'll try and figure it out. Cheers.




Keep the P00 voltage the same as the MAX voltage.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> So the only route is pencil shading?


???


----------



## Moolers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Keep the P00 voltage the same as the MAX voltage.


Thanks again, very helpful. Should I use KBT or KGB? Does it matter which?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moolers*
> 
> Thanks again, very helpful. Should I use KBT or KGB? Does it matter which?


I use KBT








Now your 3D Mode voltage will be locked to 1.21v. So that temp throttling which would make the voltage dip by .1 will be removed and irrespective of your temp the card will run at 1.21v when at full load


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> ???


That's using a pencil to shade on the voltage resistor to increase voltage. It's a hard mod. Is 1.21v safe for 24/7 usage on a Gtx 600 series card?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> That's using a pencil to shade on the voltage resistor to increase voltage. It's a hard mod. Is 1.21v safe for 24/7 usage on a Gtx 600 series card?


Increasing resistance thereby increasing voltage. What's the typical voltage increase? Sounds like snake oil.

Lots of us have been using 1.212 with no problems for extended periods of time. (over 1 year) Remember its only 3% more voltage at 1.212 over 1.175, so its really not much. There's probably more fluctuation on the different boards themselves than this would ever net gain a specific card.

edited; math correction


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Increasing resistance thereby increasing voltage. What's the typical voltage increase? Sounds like snake oil.
> 
> Lots of us have been using 1.212 with no problems for extended periods of time. (over 1 year) Remember its only .3% more voltage at 1.212 over 1.175, so its really not much. There's probably more fluctuation on the different boards themselves than this would ever net gain a specific card.


So 1.21v wouldn't do any damage if you put it that way. My bios was voltage locked to 1.162v. So I flashed an MSI bios as well as an Asus bios and luckily those bioses were unlocked allowing for 1.21v and my card accepted the flash of both vendors. Guess 1.21v isn't that much voltage after all. How long have you been using 1.21v on your card? My max temps while gaming is 74c but mostly at 69c or 70c.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> So 1.21v wouldn't do any damage if you put it that way. My bios was voltage locked to 1.162v. So I flashed an MSI bios as well as an Asus bios and luckily those bioses were unlocked allowing for 1.21v and my card accepted the flash of both vendors. Guess 1.21v isn't that much voltage after all. How long have you been using 1.21v on your card? My max temps while gaming is 74c but mostly at 69c or 70c.


I have a 660 at 1.212 for about 6 mos. If anything it has gotten stronger with better drivers.

I also have a 670 at 1.212 (just got it) and a 670 at 1.175 had over a year (no need for voltage as its a strong overclocker).

I've seen no difference on any of them for degradation. I've heard of one guy's Zotac 670 getting degrading at 1.175 so I think it matters more about the general chip quality (individually) than anything else. If you're gonna get degradations you are going to see them even at 1.175, running at 1.212 is not going to be the reason you are getting degraded. It just might make the difference of a month or two in use. A bad chip is gonna degrade regardless of the 3% difference.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> So 1.21v wouldn't do any damage if you put it that way. My bios was voltage locked to 1.162v. So I flashed an MSI bios as well as an Asus bios and luckily those bioses were unlocked allowing for 1.21v and my card accepted the flash of both vendors. Guess 1.21v isn't that much voltage after all. How long have you been using 1.21v on your card? My max temps while gaming is 74c but mostly at 69c or 70c.


The difference between 1.162 and 1.212 is 4%. That's still less than half of one percent. I wouldn't be the least bit worried IMO.

edited; math correction


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I use KBT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now your 3D Mode voltage will be locked to 1.21v. So that temp throttling which would make the voltage dip by .1 will be removed and irrespective of your temp the card will run at 1.21v when at full load


Would doing this make the overclock more stable or make the card overclock more compared to not tinkering the 3D P00 voltage?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Would doing this make the overclock more stable or make the card overclock more compared to not tinkering the 3D P00 voltage?


Definitely as it would erase the possibility of the card's voltage lowering due to temps.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> I have a 660 at 1.212 for about 6 mos. If anything it has gotten stronger with better drivers.
> 
> I also have a 670 at 1.212 (just got it) and a 670 at 1.175 had over a year (no need for voltage as its a strong overclocker).
> 
> I've seen no difference on any of them for degradation. I've heard of one guy's Zotac 670 getting degrading at 1.175 so I think it matters more about the general chip quality (individually) than anything else. If you're gonna get degradations you are going to see them even at 1.175, running at 1.212 is not going to be the reason you are getting degraded. It just might make the difference of a month or two in use. A bad chip is gonna degrade regardless of the .3% difference.


True. So far mine as stayed stable at the same clocks for over 4 months. That's good I guess. After getting 1.21v for your cards how much extra overclock headroom did you gain on the gpu core clock?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Definitely as it would erase the possibility of the card's voltage lowering due to temps.


Ok but then it wouldn't use lower voltage when it is not in 3D mode? It stays at 1.21V all of the time?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> True. So far mine as stayed stable at the same clocks for over 4 months. That's good I guess. After getting 1.21v for your cards how much extra overclock headroom did you gain on the gpu core clock?


Most get +40 to +45Mhz on the core from what I have seen here.

On my 660 I got over +100 on the core. It is stable now at 1267MHz, where before it was unstable around 1160mhz. I'm not sure why this is. My 660 was just a dud before I flashed it.

It sucked, the core would go up and down constantly and it just acted really fickle. After the flash it turned into a different card altogether. Apparently, some of these dies just like a bit extra voltage.

I will tell you too, that some cards (I have seen others report on this) do not respond well to extra voltage. They saw zero gains on the core. So the only way to know is to try. But in my experience on my 660 and one of the 670's it really helped make them better cards.


----------



## brandon88tube

Is there a way to modify the VESA resolutions so that it supports 1920x1080 when in BIOS or no drivers are installed?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok but then it wouldn't use lower voltage when it is not in 3D mode? It stays at 1.21V all of the time?


No it will but when in 3D Mode it will not use anything lower than 1.21v and that's okay. It will lower when in 2D Mode but not 3D Mode.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Most get +40 to +45Mhz on the core from what I have seen here.
> 
> On my 660 I got over +100 on the core. It is stable now at 1267MHz, where before it was unstable around 1160mhz. I'm not sure why this is. My 660 was just a dud before I flashed it.
> 
> It sucked, the core would go up and down constantly and it just acted really fickle. After the flash it turned into a different card altogether. Apparently, some of these dies just like a bit extra voltage.
> 
> I will tell you too, that some cards (I have seen others report on this) do not respond well to extra voltage. They saw zero gains on the core. So the only way to know is to try. But in my experience on my 660 and one of the 670's it really helped make them better cards.


For me it gave 35Mhz more on the core but then I guess anything extra is worth it.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> No it will but when in 3D Mode it will not use anything lower than 1.21v and that's okay. It will lower when in 2D Mode but not 3D Mode.


Oh ok! This is what we want anyway, right? What is the disadvantage to this though?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh ok! This is what we want anyway, right? What is the disadvantage to this though?


Can't lower the 3D Mode voltage in windows as it will be locked at 1.21v but that in itself is a good thing. So no down sides.


----------



## Wirerat

The downside is temps. It will run hotter and louder. For me the 60mhz gain was not worth the need to run my fan at 90%. Mostly because my 660ti doesnt need the added power to get 60fps @ 1080p on any games I play. I imagine I will revisit the bios mod as the card gets older and weaker compared to new games.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> The downside is temps. It will run hotter and louder. For me the 60mhz gain was not worth the need to run my fan at 90%. Mostly because my 660ti doesnt need the added power to get 60fps @ 1080p on any games I play. I imagine I will revisit the bios mod as the card gets older and weaker compared to new games.


High temps because it stays at 1.21V irregardless of the load at 3D mode?


----------



## Wirerat

No. I had to set a fan profile to keep the gpu below 70c or it would throttle under load. If its going to throttle anyway unless i have my fan at max i decided it was not worth it right now.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> No. I had to set a fan profile to keep the gpu below 70c or it would throttle under load. If its going to throttle anyway unless i have my fan at max i decided it was not worth it right now.


So your comment above is not directed to the question if there is a downside of keeping the 3D voltage (P00) at 1.21V?


----------



## Wirerat

Adding heat is the downside anytime you increase voltage.

Just test it yourself. I have not read one post about someone frying a kepler card with this mod. They will downclock as needed.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So your comment above is not directed to the question if there is a downside of keeping the 3D voltage (P00) at 1.21V?


Don't worry. 1.21v is oly for 3D Mode. 2D Mode will be according to your normal voltage,like my 2d Mode voltage is 0.875.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Adding heat is the downside anytime you increase voltage.
> 
> Just test it yourself. I have not read one post about someone frying a kepler card with this mod. They will downclock as needed.


Yes, of course.

I was talking about downsides other than increase in heat though.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Yes, of course.
> 
> I was talking about downsides other than increase in heat though.


Overclocking in itself increases temps. Not really a downside unless your temps are going over the 80'sc.


----------



## killerkenny

How much further can u go with a waterblock instead of stock cooler ? My card runs much better at lower freq,unsure IF thats a temp thing or just the max capacity.. I mean:

+110core/500mem

Vs +70/450mem or +65/380 seems to yeild even better benchmarks(vantage crashes either way..device removed error etc) all 3 freq passes furmark tho where the highest freq gets around 68-70c and the middle one gives slightly better score 1-3fps More or so

Temp or maxed out card you think?


----------



## error-id10t

You may be having memory errors that you can't see, which is lowering your score @ 500. Ignore Furmark, it doesn't test things properly and is useless today, instead use the normal benchmarking tools to first fine stable max. core and then raise memory. You may need to drop core little if you want to raise memory.

Anyhow, what I found on my cards was that when I put the blocks on their clocks dropped by 13Mhz. Not exactly sure why and there was no OC benefit because I didn't have a heat problem in the first place (note: I could of course OC that 13Mhz back so it was even stock vs. blocks). So besides temp and noise, no OC benefits for me.


----------



## writer21

I have this weird issuebwh trying to mod my sli 670 bios. Seems no matter what bios I use when I run a benchmark or game the screen will spazz out and my fans speed up to 100% and recover. I flashed the cards separately and I still get the same result.

Should I disable sli and remove the bridge then flash? Also should I unplug one of my cards while flashing?

I'm running [email protected] 4.7ghz with sli 670, 8gb ram, 250 ssd, 300gb HDD and about 7 case fans all on 750txv2 corsair PSU. Could it be lack of power? Any suggestions?


----------



## Nightfallx

has anyone flashed a 680 classified? and did they get any major gains?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> I have this weird issuebwh trying to mod my sli 670 bios. Seems no matter what bios I use when I run a benchmark or game the screen will spazz out and my fans speed up to 100% and recover. I flashed the cards separately and I still get the same result.
> 
> Should I disable sli and remove the bridge then flash? Also should I unplug one of my cards while flashing?
> 
> I'm running [email protected] 4.7ghz with sli 670, 8gb ram, 250 ssd, 300gb HDD and about 7 case fans all on 750txv2 corsair PSU. Could it be lack of power? Any suggestions?


Seems like it is unstable.


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Increasing resistance thereby increasing voltage. What's the typical voltage increase? Sounds like snake oil.
> 
> Lots of us have been using 1.212 with no problems for extended periods of time. (over 1 year) Remember its only .3% more voltage at 1.212 over 1.175, so its really not much. There's probably more fluctuation on the different boards themselves than this would ever net gain a specific card.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> I have a 660 at 1.212 for about 6 mos. If anything it has gotten stronger with better drivers.
> 
> I also have a 670 at 1.212 (just got it) and a 670 at 1.175 had over a year (no need for voltage as its a strong overclocker).
> 
> I've seen no difference on any of them for degradation. I've heard of one guy's Zotac 670 getting degrading at 1.175 so I think it matters more about the general chip quality (individually) than anything else. If you're gonna get degradations you are going to see them even at 1.175, running at 1.212 is not going to be the reason you are getting degraded. It just might make the difference of a month or two in use. A bad chip is gonna degrade regardless of the .3% difference.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> The difference between 1.162 and 1.212 is .42%. That's still less than half of one percent. I wouldn't be the least bit worried IMO.


That's some bad math there.









An increase from 1.175v to 1.212v is 3.15%
An increase from 1.162v to 1.212v is 4.13%


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> That's some bad math there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An increase from 1.175v to 1.212v is 3.15%
> An increase from 1.162v to 1.212v is 4.13%


Okay so I didn't convert .0315 to % in this case, and the point is; its too small to even care about.

edited; corrected to 3 and 4% - math


----------



## lightsout

I am having no luck flashing my gigabyte windforce 660's. Everything goes through smooth, unlocked the bios w/kgb and then flash with nvflash. Says success. Booting back into windows I am at a non standard res, nv control panel says I have a non nvidia gpu, and gpuz is missing info about my card and the sensors will not work. Did a clean driver install no help.

Did the command to turn off write protection as well. Same thing every time. I have grabbed the original bios and unlocked it multiple times as well to make sure that didn't go bad. FYI I only have one gpu in the system when I am doing this.

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I am having no luck flashing my gigabyte windforce 660's. Everything goes through smooth, unlocked the bios w/kgb and then flash with nvflash. Says success. Booting back into windows I am at a non standard res, nv control panel says I have a non nvidia gpu, and gpuz is missing info about my card and the sensors will not work. Did a clean driver install no help.
> 
> Did the command to turn off write protection as well. Same thing every time. I have grabbed the original bios and unlocked it multiple times as well to make sure that didn't go bad. FYI I only have one gpu in the system when I am doing this.
> 
> Any ideas anyone?


Are you able to get the original BIOS back?


----------



## TiezZ BE

used this guid and other info on the net to unlock my bios.

Sadly i can't get it stable past 1215Mhz in heaven on my asus gtx670. Mem on stable on 3304Mhz


----------



## lightsout

Yes I've reflashed the original back on each time. Just wondering why this doesn't want to work on my cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I am having no luck flashing my gigabyte windforce 660's. Everything goes through smooth, unlocked the bios w/kgb and then flash with nvflash. Says success. Booting back into windows I am at a non standard res, nv control panel says I have a non nvidia gpu, and gpuz is missing info about my card and the sensors will not work. Did a clean driver install no help.
> 
> Did the command to turn off write protection as well. Same thing every time. I have grabbed the original bios and unlocked it multiple times as well to make sure that didn't go bad. FYI I only have one gpu in the system when I am doing this.
> 
> Any ideas anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you able to get the original BIOS back?
Click to expand...


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yes I've reflashed the original back on each time. Just wondering why this doesn't want to work on my cards.


Try this;

I had to open the cmd promt and type these lines from within the nvflash folder. So from cmd it looked like this;

cd desktop

cd nvflash

then... this is what was different from the guide.

Nvflash --protectoff

Nvflash -4 -5 -6 660.rom

I had to do this on two of my cards. Only way it would work at all. So I'm hoping this is your issue as well.

Follow all the other steps exaclty. The line in color is the one that'd different. After you get all done, restart a few times. See if this works.

I had to do this to two of my cards. So hopefully it will work for you. I think what has happened is that Nvidia has written a few more lines of code to further protect the BIOS and this it has to be "unprotected" first before it will work. Just a guess.


----------



## lightsout

Sorry if my first post wasn't clear but I did this as well. Saw your post in the owners thread about it. It's flashing without issue or so it says. Always says success. But I did that step just in case but nothing changed


----------



## 95329

Hi!

I've been having problems overclocking my EVGA GTX 680 SuperClocked and I was wondering if I should BIOS mod it. I've done a couple BIOS mods. First one was my 8800GT which was dead the moment I tried flashing the BIOS in







I couldn't even get the computer to boot with the card in, let alone reflash it







After that I flashed three 6950's but they were a breeze since they had dual BIOS.

So my real question here is how should I do it and should I do it at all. I've tried modding the BIOS (without flashing it) and I couldn't tell if the voltages were right or not. All I want is unlocked voltage and 100% fan speed. Everything else I can do with MSI Afterburner or EVGA Precision, right?

So far I haven't been able to overclock the card at all. For example if I increase the core by 5MHz and try gaming Skyrim for a prolonged period the screen will just go black at some point and after a little while I get picture again, BUT the clocks will be forced to 2D clocks until I reboot. I've been telling myself that it is the NVidia boost technology's fault and BIOS modding would help. What do you guys think?

EDIT: If I use the KGB program and set Voltage = 1212500 does it change only the 3D voltage? And does it prevent voltage throttling or do I have to use another program?


----------



## TiezZ BE

is there a way to set it on 1.2V as max voltage in bios instead of 1.2125V using KGB?

can't get it stable above 1215MHz which i probably may reach on 1.2V

I already tried this modified kgb.cfg file to unlock with KGB but it still goed to 1.2125V according to AB:

# WARNNING:
# The following are valid voltages. I suggest you
# use these values rather than coming up with your
# own. 1212500 is the max and it is normally hard limited.
# If you go over the max and your board is hard limited
# you may actually get a much lower voltage than you
# expect.
#
# Voltage = 1212500
Voltage = 1200000
# Voltage = 1187500
# Voltage = 1175000
# Voltage = 1162500
# Voltage = 1150000


----------



## anubis1127

You have to account for llc, set the config file voltage = 1187500, and you'll see 1.2v in GPU-Z or whatever software you use.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> You have to account for llc, set the config file voltage = 1187500, and you'll see 1.2v in GPU-Z or whatever software you use.


Like this:

# WARNNING:
# The following are valid voltages. I suggest you
# use these values rather than coming up with your
# own. 1212500 is the max and it is normally hard limited.
# If you go over the max and your board is hard limited
# you may actually get a much lower voltage than you
# expect.
#
# Voltage = 1212500
# Voltage = 1200000
Voltage = 1187500
# Voltage = 1175000
# Voltage = 1162500
# Voltage = 1150000

?


----------



## anubis1127

Yes, try that and report back.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Yes, try that and report back.


i'll try it this weekend or next week and report back


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> You have to account for llc, set the config file voltage = 1187500, and you'll see 1.2v in GPU-Z or whatever software you use.


What's the disadvantage of setting it directly to 1.2V?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What's the disadvantage of setting it directly to 1.2V?


There isn't one, that I know of. It just won't accomplish what he wants.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> There isn't one, that I know of. It just won't accomplish what he wants.


Oh ok, thanks.


----------



## Wirerat

Unfortunately, it is possible that the 680 doesnt oc even 5mhz. These kepler cards already overclock themselves (boost). I bet his actual core clock is much higher than a ref 680 core clock underload. If boost was 100% efficient there would be no headroom left for to oc manually.

I would bios mod the card to set base clock and boost the same. Then set a fan profile to keep the card under 70c. I didnt like the way my card behaved with the extra voltage on stock cooling so after some benchmarks I put it back stock and focused on the the best base clocks I could get with stock voltage.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Unfortunately, it is possible that the 680 doesnt oc even 5mhz. These kepler cards already overclock themselves (boost). I bet his actual core clock is much higher than a ref 680 core clock underload. If boost was 100% efficient there would be no headroom left for to oc manually.
> 
> I would bios mod the card to set base clock and boost the same. Then set a fan profile to keep the card under 70c. I didnt like the way my card behaved with the extra voltage on stock cooling so after some benchmarks I put it back stock and focused on the the best base clocks I could get with stock voltage.


I just bit the bullet and did it. One hour of valley at 1267MHz stable







Next step to 1289MHz crashed so 1267MHz might be a stretch. Now testing the memory.

I bet my GPU crashed because it reached the 70c barrier and started throttling, which messed with my overclock and crashed the drivers. I should've done this much sooner. Thanks OP!


----------



## siffonen

Havent yet tested my maximum oc with unlocked bios in both my 680s. Currently using 1306Mhz/7246Mhz clock, seems very stable.
1333Mhz was my firsts cards max oc when i had only that one, so going to test that clock at some point.


----------



## Idylhours

I joined the forum to post my results.
I have two GTX 670 FTW 4gig edition.

BF4 before bios flash.
Card #1
1306mhz/7000mhz memory
Card #2
1241mhz/7000mhz memory

BF4 after bios flash.
Card #1
1358mhz/7250mhz memory
Card #2
1284mhz/7250mhz memory

I would like to point out I unlocked the fans from 80% to 85%. I get good temps I have yet to break 70c on either of my cards. The highest I have got to is 68c. I think in the benchmark video below I hit 65c.
I also flashed so my boost is 1.2v instead of 1.21v.

I was watching GTX 680 SLI videos of Unique Heaven benchmarks online last night and I wanted to see how I would stack up against GTX 680's.
Here is the link to my Heaven 4.0 score.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idylhours*
> 
> I joined the forum to post my results.
> I have two GTX 670 FTW 4gig edition.
> 
> BF4 before bios flash.
> Card #1
> 1306mhz/7000mhz memory
> Card #2
> 1241mhz/7000mhz memory
> 
> BF4 after bios flash.
> Card #1
> 1358mhz/7250mhz memory
> Card #2
> 1284mhz/7250mhz memory
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to point out I unlocked the fans from 80% to 85%. I get good temps I have yet to break 70c on either of my cards. The highest I have got to is 68c. I think in the benchmark video below I hit 65c.
> I also flashed so my boost is 1.2v instead of 1.21v.
> 
> I was watching GTX 680 SLI videos of Unique Heaven benchmarks online last night and I wanted to see how I would stack up against GTX 680's.
> Here is the link to my Heaven 4.0 score.


welcome!

it looks like you've got some decent cards there, especially the one going over 1300mhz


----------



## Idylhours

I unlocked to 1.21 now instead of 1.2 and I now get a stable 1384mhz out of card #2 in BF#4 , card #1 didn't improve unfortunately and is still 1284mhz.

Edit: Card #2 crashed after about 10 min of gaming at 1384mhz, so the stable boost clock is now 1374mhz for card #2 in BF4.
Card #1 stable boost is still 1284mhz.

If anyone has the Corsair 650d case you can take your hard drive cages out.
Then move one of the cages over by the PSU there is a spot there for it.
I put my HDD in front on the hard drive cage on the case bottom then my SSD in the bottom tray. (for airflow)
I also removed the other two trays (not in use) for better airflow and mounted a fan on top of the hard drive cage blowing air at my GPUs. I also routed all my cords so they wouldn't interfere with airflow.
It has helped a lot with temps.


----------



## Stay Puft

Need some advice. Looking for a new toy to play with and saw the 670 PE for cheap. What are some good custom bios available for this card? Any that allow for 200% target power and solid clocks instead of boost clocks?


----------



## General123

200% PT is pretty much unneeded. With the PE I would just run the original unlocked bios.

GTX670GF.ZIP 55k .ZIP file

This bios also removed throttling and such.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1289489/gtx-600-series-unlocked-voltage-bios-downloads-and-tools/4110#post_19550934
Credits to darkadi.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> 200% PT is pretty much unneeded. With the PE I would just run the original unlocked bios.
> 
> GTX670GF.ZIP 55k .ZIP file
> 
> This bios also removed throttling and such.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1289489/gtx-600-series-unlocked-voltage-bios-downloads-and-tools/4110#post_19550934
> Credits to darkadi.


Agreed, even at 170% power setting mine rarely exceeds 115%. Nowhere near the 170% that's available.


----------



## EvgeniX

Hello,

Can someone help with renaming P2 profile to P1 with hex editor?
Its needs for hackintosh...

The!


----------



## harry9900

can i switch my ASUS DC2's BIOS with
zotac AMP edition card's bios ?
or EVGA FTW card's bios ?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harry9900*
> 
> can i switch my ASUS DC2's BIOS with
> zotac AMP edition card's bios ?
> or EVGA FTW card's bios ?


Absolutely. I'll tell you how to do it if you want but make sure to keep a backup of your bios on a pendrive.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harry9900*
> 
> can i switch my ASUS DC2's BIOS with
> zotac AMP edition card's bios ?
> or EVGA FTW card's bios ?


You can, but you do realize those bios' have NO special benefits over your cards bios, right?


----------



## jason387

After a lot ot tweaking to the clocks and voltages of my Gtx 650Ti 1GB card here's my 3D Mark 11 gpu score-


----------



## stickg1

I never thought of modifying my 650ti Boost. I've had several 600 series cards though. 680, 670, 660ti, 660. I modified those first two. I'll see if I can get the voltage up on my 650ti BOOST tonight.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I never thought of modifying my 650ti Boost. I've had several 600 series cards though. 680, 670, 660ti, 660. I modified those first two. I'll see if I can get the voltage up on my 650ti BOOST tonight.


Would be interesting. I have the Gtx 650Ti 1GB, that's a grade lower than the 650Ti boost. My clocks were at 1275/1700Mz with a slight pencil mod.


----------



## Stay Puft

Can the 650 ti boost bios be modified?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Can the 650 ti boost bios be modified?


I thought that's what dude was talking about. I thought it was only Keplar, I'll find out here in a few.


----------



## stickg1

Yeah it works, I'll post details soon. I'm on my mobile while I stress the card trying to find the sweet spot. I got the voltage up to 1.212v though.

EDITED:

I could only squeeze out an extra 26MHz, but hey, it's better than nothing...


----------



## General123

Interesting, I feel like the caps might pop off on that little thing though


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Interesting, I feel like the caps might pop off on that little thing though


There's one way to find out!! I have it folding 24/7 so it will be interesting to see if I kill the little sucker.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Yeah it works, I'll post details soon. I'm on my mobile while I stress the card trying to find the sweet spot. I got the voltage up to 1.212v though.
> 
> EDITED:
> 
> I could only squeeze out an extra 26MHz, but hey, it's better than nothing...


How did you go about modding it? Did you extend the boost table?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> How did you go about modding it? Did you extend the boost table?


I actually had to decrease the boost. Here's what I did:

-I opened the BIOS with Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.25.
-All I increased was the max fan speed, power target up to 120%, and voltage.
-Generals AIO flash tool wasn't working for me, neither was nvflash, so I replaced the nvflash files in General's AIO Tool with the most current version and it worked no problem.
-I rebooted and ran Unigine Valley and the boost clock shot up to 1293MHz which was highly unstable in my case, so I opened the BIOS again and dropped it down to where I knew I was stable before unlocking the voltage (~1215MHz)

Then I was good to go, I went ahead and tinkered with it running Valley and 3DMark and got an extra 26MHz on the core and 150MHz on the memory. I don't have a very good piece of silicon, but somebody with a better 650ti Boost could very well benefit from this method.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I actually had to decrease the boost. Here's what I did:
> 
> -I opened the BIOS with Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.25.
> -All I increased was the max fan speed, power target up to 120%, and voltage.
> -Generals AIO flash tool wasn't working for me, neither was nvflash, so I replaced the nvflash files in General's AIO Tool with the most current version and it worked no problem.
> -I rebooted and ran Unigine Valley and the boost clock shot up to 1293MHz which was highly unstable in my case, so I opened the BIOS again and dropped it down to where I knew I was stable before unlocking the voltage (~1215MHz)
> 
> Then I was good to go, I went ahead and tinkered with it running Valley and 3DMark and got an extra 26MHz on the core and 150MHz on the memory. I don't have a very good piece of silicon, but somebody with a better 650ti Boost could very well benefit from this method.


What was your 3D Mark 11 gpu score?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> What was your 3D Mark 11 gpu score?


IDK, I have the newer 3DMark with FireStrike or w/e it's called. IDK if I even saved the score, I was mostly doing it for stability.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> IDK, I have the newer 3DMark with FireStrike or w/e it's called. IDK if I even saved the score, I was mostly doing it for stability.


Here's my score with a Gtx 650Ti 1GB. Just look at the gpu score not overall. Is it close to a stock Gtx 650Ti boost 2GB?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Here's my score with a Gtx 650Ti 1GB. Just look at the gpu score not overall. Is it close to a stock Gtx 650Ti boost 2GB?


I think, mine is 4619 overclocked. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1697315

Everything on stock clocks is 4410. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1697388


----------



## jason387

Thanks. Looking good. Do you have Resident Evil 6 benchmark with you? If you get time please do run it. Thanks again.
Here's my 3D Mark Vantage score-Performance Preset.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4864384


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Yes, try that and report back.


didn't work. Already read why it didn't work.

Gonna leave it on 1.21V, temp is better after adjusting airflow in my case, and also bought a second hand nexus prominent R case but i'm still waiting for some noiseblocker fans to be delivered, so that i can control airflow and temps much better


----------



## jigglywiggly

Pardon my lazyness, but Ih ave a stock gtx 670 reference. What is the latest bios that runs it at 1.212 volts?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigglywiggly*
> 
> Pardon my lazyness, but Ih ave a stock gtx 670 reference. What is the latest bios that runs it at 1.212 volts?


There's no official BIOS that runs at 1.212 volts, you have to modify it.


----------



## volegradele

Hi,this is my score in 3D Mark11 with MSI GTX 670 OC,custom BIOS! 1272/1753MHz,i7 3770K 4.5 OC!


----------



## jigglywiggly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> There's no official BIOS that runs at 1.212 volts, you have to modify it.


Yeah, I'm asking if anyone has patched theirs with the latest bios and posted it.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigglywiggly*
> 
> Yeah, I'm asking if anyone has patched theirs with the latest bios and posted it.


The best way is to just get a copy of the current BIOS on your GPU using GPU-Z, open it up in a program like Kepler Tweaker, adjust the voltage, then flash it back onto your card. In some cases, using a different cards BIOS on your card can result in problems.


----------



## evilkitty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Here's my score with a Gtx 650Ti 1GB. Just look at the gpu score not overall. Is it close to a stock Gtx 650Ti boost 2GB?


OCed mine a bit +130MHz








CPU is a Phenom II [email protected] (4.2 is as high as i take it)

the 650 TI boost is slightly downgraded 660

EDIT:
Nvidia Reference clocks scored 5253
you should know the stock voltage and the low temps on my card let it run at it max stock boost of 1098MHz constantly, stock voltage boot looks to run at about 1200MHz in heaven via boost with a OC that allows that frequency


----------



## evilkitty

the power settings in this image are stock, what do i change the numbers to to up the power to 105%
it is stable like it is, but i would like the boost clocks to balance better








all i have changed so far is the clock
pretty sure i change the 120000 to 126000, but i do not know about that 150000 on the right side

This boost thing takes all the fun out of OCing, just seems too easy. I was hoping to get to have sum fun


----------



## Scouty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilkitty*
> 
> the power settings in this image are stock, what do i change the numbers to to up the power to 105%
> it is stable like it is, but i would like the boost clocks to balance better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all i have changed so far is the clock
> pretty sure i change the 120000 to 126000, but i do not know about that 150000 on the right side
> 
> This boost thing takes all the fun out of OCing, just seems too easy. I was hoping to get to have sum fun


hello.. since ur card have only 1 power connector (6 pin) .. then the max power draw is 150~160w

u can set 150 instead of 120 and keep 160 on MAX









ps. Stay with first collum like the second collum =)

but to power connector limitation ( pci-e slot = 75w .. 1 extra 6pin connector = 75w ) .,, so.. 75w + 75 = 150w


----------



## evilkitty

those voltage numbers are the stock ones
i think you are saying to set the 120 to 150 and just run the MAX OC possible, for the sake of fan noise i don't want to do that
so if i want to set the power limit to 105% i change the 120 to 126 and that is all there is do it? and i don't touch the 150? or are you saying if i want 105% of stock i set the 150 and 120 to 126?
not trying to override any OC software limiters placed on my card, just apply the OC so it is cross platform
EDIT:
yes it is
1110 MHZ was stable on windows but not on linux, backed it down to 1097 and it seems good
and it passed everything on windows i throw at it (heaven,vally,firmark, and 3dmark11)


----------



## volegradele

My personal best in 3D Mark13, *MSI GTX 670 OC 1292/175*2[/B] MHz,i7 3770K 4.5GHz!


----------



## stickg1

Hmm it gives me an error when I try to get the BIOS through GPU-Z with this MSI 670 PE. Anyone encountered this before? It says "BIOS reading not supported on this device."


----------



## evilkitty

Which version are you using you may have a old version, maybe nvflash can save it
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2258/nvflash-5-142-for-windows/mirrors
command is nvflash.exe --save out.rom


----------



## Doug2507

Hi guys, having an issue modding my bios on a 670 PE.

I've unlocked the original bios, used keeper tweaker to mod the bios, flashed using the AIO tool and nothing's changed?

Also, due to having 2x6pin on the PE, what's the maximum power targets i can set this card to? And could someone explain why there are two columns?


----------



## evilkitty

225000 should be the max for a card with 2 6 pin connectors
75000 from the pci slot
75000 per 6pin
i think a 8pin is 85000

not entirely sure about why there are 2 columns but
the left side 100% is the stock voltage (changing that changes what the default voltage is)
the one below that is the max you can run it up to via msi afterburner, vga precision, etc.

from every stock bios i looked at the second columns was always more than the 1st column, but i only looked at 650 ti boost ones


----------



## error-id10t

AFAIK 6 peg is 75W and 8 peg is 150W (they're called PEG's right??).

Anyhow, I remember asking this is another thread and got advised that those limit aren't really true. You can feed the card much more and it'll take it until the connectors burn. Either way, I always use 220W which for me is just right and I know I'm safe.


----------



## Doug2507

Cool. 225000 it is then. I'll try again today and use the nvflash method instead this time.

Another couple of questions though&#8230;

Under the voltage tab there are 6 sliders altogether. Top two as a pair then four underneath. Do the bottom two need put up to 1.212v as well?

Base/boost clock. I'm only benching so wanting the clocks to run as high as possible for as long as needed. If i set the base clock and boost to the same clock will that effectively remove the boost and run a continuous set clock?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Cool. 225000 it is then. I'll try again today and use the nvflash method instead this time.
> 
> Another couple of questions though&#8230;
> 
> Under the voltage tab there are 6 sliders altogether. Top two as a pair then four underneath. Do the bottom two need put up to 1.212v as well?
> 
> Base/boost clock. I'm only benching so wanting the clocks to run as high as possible for as long as needed. If i set the base clock and boost to the same clock will that effectively remove the boost and run a continuous set clock?


As long as the TDP percentage has headroom and your are not too hot. then yes. I moved the top two sliders and the P00 all the way right. It was in the guide.


----------



## evilkitty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> AFAIK 6 peg is 75W and 8 peg is 150W (they're called PEG's right??).
> 
> Anyhow, I remember asking this is another thread and got advised that those limit aren't really true. You can feed the card much more and it'll take it until the connectors burn. Either way, I always use 220W which for me is just right and I know I'm safe.


in that case i think i will push my card harder and see what i can do this evening/tomorrow


----------



## Doug2507

The good old reboot trick. Job done. 1293mhz on core, 1801mhz on mem. Happy days. Tomorrow's going to be the same again but with a Top on water.


----------



## evilkitty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> The good old reboot trick. Job done. 1293mhz on core, 1801mhz on mem. Happy days. Tomorrow's going to be the same again but with a Top on water.


don't forget to cool the voltage regulators,this may be overkill but liquid cooled regulators would be nice


----------



## Doug2507

DCII full cover block so shouldn't be an issue!

The PE was fine for temps on air, just needs more juice to get any higher. Was actually surprised how cool it ran on max volts/pwr.


----------



## djthrottleboi

the techpowerup link is broken

EDIT: nvrmind it seems the whole tech site is down i tried manually going to main page i'll wait it'll be back up soon

i'm so stupid i had gpu-z and could have been doin this lol


----------



## evilkitty

This is when google cache servers come in handy
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:w-mfiQN8XcsJ:www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2133/nvflash-5-118-for-windows/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
download page
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:1ZZJlOQu1YMJ:www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2258/nvflash-5-142-for-windows/mirrors+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us

looks like a server is down to me i would try again later


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilkitty*
> 
> This is when google cache servers come in handy
> 
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:w-mfiQN8XcsJ:www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2133/nvflash-5-118-for-windows/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
> 
> download page
> 
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:1ZZJlOQu1YMJ:www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2258/nvflash-5-142-for-windows/mirrors+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
> 
> looks like a server is down to me i would try again later


you rock for that i have to start using that lol

will this work with gigabyte 2gb oc gtx 660?

also what would be a good power target for 6 pins because i thought this drew on 165w but i'm confused with volts trying to figure out so i dont mess up on the website modding the bios


----------



## djthrottleboi

the techpowerup server is back


----------



## harry9900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> You can, but you do realize those bios' have NO special benefits over your cards bios, right?


i got it i guess
3d mark 11 Performance mode
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7591811 (ignore my i7's score its always down in this bench for some reason)
3Dmark 2013 firestrike
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1746580
MY clocks
core :1306 mem 3703 ( luckily i completed this bench at 3700














) in games its usually stable at 3571
MY ASIC value is 74.4
i saw some ppl getting memory clock till 7400 while my card is not stable at that , not even 7200 any tips ?
my bios
http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/3580/xdm9.jpg
voltage is also unlocked at 1.21


----------



## djthrottleboi

i am having a issue i cant get my voltages over 1.0120v and so its not enough power this is a bios i modded on that website and i dont know if i may be using the wrong program but i think afteburner is a good program

i crash when using gpu-z to put it uner load to jump from pci x8 to pci x 16

UPDATE: evga precision gets me up to 1.212 but thats still nowhere near where i should be getting is there a bios setting?

eh never mind its not worth a few fps i will just wait till i get my second gtx660 and do the sli setup


----------



## harry9900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i am having a issue i cant get my voltages over 1.0120v and so its not enough power this is a bios i modded on that website and i dont know if i may be using the wrong program but i think afteburner is a good program
> 
> i crash when using gpu-z to put it uner load to jump from pci x8 to pci x 16
> 
> UPDATE: evga precision gets me up to 1.212 but thats still nowhere near where i should be getting is there a bios setting?
> 
> eh never mind its not worth a few fps i will just wait till i get my second gtx660 and do the sli setup


Gimme ur original bios I ll mod it for u
Or gimmelink to ur card with exact same bios on techpower up bios database, I ll download from there


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harry9900*
> 
> Gimme ur original bios I ll mod it for u
> Or gimmelink to ur card with exact same bios on techpower up bios database, I ll download from there


wont let me attach it so i will give you the link to the bios http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/127350/gigabyte-gtx660-2048-120824.html


----------



## evilkitty

Is there a max stable clock that is possible that is not limited by power?
i increase the max TDP, but the clock speed just will not go stable, GPU-Z shows the TDP at below 100%
it just will not go over 1110 base clock and stay stable regardless of voltage, and that clock is stable on stock voltage
using a 650 TI boost
there is no performance cap reason in gpu-z @ 1110 MHz
boost lets it run at 1202MHz


----------



## harry9900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> wont let me attach it so i will give you the link to the bios http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/127350/gigabyte-gtx660-2048-120824.html


i ll unlock ur card to max voltage i hope u can adjust the clock on ur own ?
tell me how can i send u the bios file







?
m new here sorry








can u gimme ur email or somthing ?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> wont let me attach it so i will give you the link to the bios http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/127350/gigabyte-gtx660-2048-120824.html


You have to put it in a .zip.


----------



## killerkenny

My card never uses 150% even if i gave it that..seems like 119% is the max it will use regardless of given power

Btw have modded of course


----------



## harry9900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> You have to put it in a .zip.


Bro how do I attach it here ?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harry9900*
> 
> Bro how do I attach it here ?


you have to use the full editor and there will be an attachment icon you click on


----------



## harry9900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *harry9900*
> 
> Bro how do I attach it here ?
> 
> 
> 
> you have to use the full editor and there will be an attachment icon you click on
Click to expand...

 modgig660.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## harry9900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *harry9900*
> 
> Bro how do I attach it here ?
> 
> 
> 
> you have to use the full editor and there will be an attachment icon you click on
Click to expand...

here it is








unlocked to 1.21 (also changed the power target to 150%)
i didnt touch the clocks cuz i dunno the stable clocks ur gpu can run on
so i hope u can do it on ur own
i used nvidia bios tweaker D:


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harry9900*
> 
> here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unlocked to 1.21 (also changed the power target to 150%)
> 
> i didnt touch the clocks cuz i dunno the stable clocks ur gpu can run on
> 
> so i hope u can do it on ur own
> 
> i used nvidia bios tweaker D:


thank you i really appreciate it and is this similar to cpu's where i add more voltage to stabilize?


----------



## harry9900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *harry9900*
> 
> here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unlocked to 1.21 (also changed the power target to 150%)
> 
> i didnt touch the clocks cuz i dunno the stable clocks ur gpu can run on
> 
> so i hope u can do it on ur own
> 
> i used nvidia bios tweaker D:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you i really appreciate it and is this similar to cpu's where i add more voltage to stabilize?
Click to expand...

cant say
i hv never OCed a CPU


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *harry9900*
> 
> here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unlocked to 1.21 (also changed the power target to 150%)
> 
> i didnt touch the clocks cuz i dunno the stable clocks ur gpu can run on
> 
> so i hope u can do it on ur own
> 
> i used nvidia bios tweaker D:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you i really appreciate it and is this similar to cpu's where i add more voltage to stabilize?
Click to expand...

Yeah. Increase it to the max voltage of 1.21v and then find your max clocks. 1.21v is 24/7 safe.


----------



## dean_8486

is there any way of getting past the 1.21v limit using bios hacks?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> is there any way of getting past the 1.21v limit using bios hacks?


No. The next best thing is a pencil mod which I'm geared towards.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Yeah. Increase it to the max voltage of 1.21v and then find your max clocks. 1.21v is 24/7 safe.


k it looks like 1319 is safe for the core clock so i will see what i can get for mem clock now kepler bios tweaker is easier than that internet one i used and just to be safe i stopped early on the mem clock with 88MHz increase for now to benchmark

ftr i'm using gpu-z rendertest to see whats stable then i will bench test at the settings i found

then do i click flash bios to flash these settings after a readbios or do i have to save bios before flashing?

@jason387 i think 1.21 is safe seeing that i stay in the 50's under full load with gigabytes stock fans


----------



## djthrottleboi

so for the gigabyte gtx 660 all it allows me to do because of the power limit is 1254MHz core and 3078 mem


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Yeah. Increase it to the max voltage of 1.21v and then find your max clocks. 1.21v is 24/7 safe.
> 
> 
> 
> k it looks like 1319 is safe for the core clock so i will see what i can get for mem clock now kepler bios tweaker is easier than that internet one i used and just to be safe i stopped early on the mem clock with 88MHz increase for now to benchmark
> 
> ftr i'm using gpu-z rendertest to see whats stable then i will bench test at the settings i found
> 
> then do i click flash bios to flash these settings after a readbios or do i have to save bios before flashing?
> 
> @jason387 i think 1.21 is safe seeing that i stay in the 50's under full load with gigabytes stock fans
Click to expand...

Temps are safe all the way upto the mid 80's. That's the reason why people love to pencil shade for more voltage than 1.21v. I'll be trying that myself.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Temps are safe all the way upto the mid 80's. That's the reason why people love to pencil shade for more voltage than 1.21v. I'll be trying that myself.


Where/what exactly do you pencil shade?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Where/what exactly do you pencil shade?


You first have to locate the resistor which controls the voltage. Start a thread on that and people with the same PCB and card as yours can tell you. The resistor in the middle is black and you need to shade it to join the silver parts on either sides to allow voltage through. But you need a multi-meter to measure by how much your voltage has increased.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> You first have to locate the resistor which controls the voltage. Start a thread on that and people with the same PCB and card as yours can tell you. The resistor in the middle is black and you need to shade it to join the silver parts on either sides to allow voltage through. But you need a multi-meter to measure by how much your voltage has increased.


Uh... I think I'll pass. Sounds risky.









cool mod though.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Uh... I think I'll pass. Sounds risky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool mod though.


You can rub out the pencil shading and then the voltage reverts back to stock voltage. I and my friend did it ti his Radeon 4890 and here's what he got. His was one of the broken 4890's which could not overclock well. This is what we got on the core-
http://cdn.overclock.net/7/78/78116c2f_980.png


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> You can rub out the pencil shading and then the voltage reverts back to stock voltage. I and my friend did it ti his Radeon 4890 and here's what he got. His was one of the broken 4890's which could not overclock well. This is what we got on the core-
> http://cdn.overclock.net/7/78/78116c2f_980.png


Wow, cool. I have an old 4870 that is a good clocker. Runs 850Mhz easy. Overvolts too. What voltage was he showing on his? If you can remember of course?

Maybe I could try it on that one and see how it works.


----------



## jason387

Around 1.37v. I tried with my card but had a few queries so until they get answered I won't keep it 24/7 like that. But with extra voltage my card scored 24,000 gpu score in 3D mark vantage, it's stock score is 16,000. In 3D mark gpu score I got 6,200 and the stock score is 4,300. Mod for your 4870 http://www.overclock.net/t/623325/ocns-vmod-squads-volt-mod-essentials


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Around 1.37v. I tried with my card but had a few queries so until they get answered I won't keep it 24/7 like that. But with extra voltage my card scored 24,000 gpu score in 3D mark vantage, it's stock score is 16,000. In 3D mark gpu score I got 6,200 and the stock score is 4,300. Mod for your 4870 http://www.overclock.net/t/623325/ocns-vmod-squads-volt-mod-essentials


Very nice. +1'd

I'm not positive cause I'm not on my AMD machine, but I think I can get at least 1.35 on the slider in AB. I haven't really tried pushing it too much. I bought that card from a friend for $20.00 last year. LOL

He said it didn't work, I replaced the TIM and its been screaming ever since. Even plays BF4 on low settings. Maybe I'll have to OC the death out of it now just for fun.


----------



## jason387

And for records on hwbot.org


----------



## PunkX 1

Hi there









The pic of the 4890 Vantage score jason387 put up was of my card which we indeed pencil-shaded and worked like a charm.

I bought the card used for about $38 and was a really crappy overclocker (couldn't go beyond 890 on the core). Enter volt-modding









Stock Vantage score was 10800 (850 on the core) and managed to hit 12700 with 985 on the core post shading.

Max temps were 86 which wasn't too bad since the 4890 cards were known to run REALLY hot.


----------



## Doug2507

Anyone checking in to this thread that can confirm if pencil mod applies to 670 please feel free to confirm!


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pic of the 4890 Vantage score jason387 put up was of my card which we indeed pencil-shaded and worked like a charm.
> 
> I bought the card used for about $38 and was a really crappy overclocker (couldn't go beyond 890 on the core). Enter volt-modding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock Vantage score was 10800 (850 on the core) and managed to hit 12700 with 985 on the core post shading.
> 
> Max temps were 86 which wasn't too bad since the 4890 cards were known to run REALLY hot.


My 4870 rarely goes above 50c. But I have a very aggresive fan profile on it cause it is being used as my HTPC server and sits behind my front theater wall. Read; can't hear it at all.

Mine crashes if it gets too hot though. Hmmm....


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> My 4870 rarely goes above 50c. But I have a very aggresive fan profile on it cause it is being used as my HTPC server and sits behind my front theater wall. Read; can't hear it at all.
> 
> Mine crashes if it gets too hot though. Hmmm....


If you're willing enough, the guys here at OCN would be more than happy to guide you through the entire process of pencil-shading your card.









I'll probably shade mine more and touch 13k on the GPU.

To think I bought my card dirt-cheap because the card had a bad BIOS on it (the ZDFC XFX 4890s were TERRIBLE) and Was averaging 8k on Vantage (terrible for a 4890)

Flashed a Sapphire BIOS on there, volt-modded and close to 13k so far


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> If you're willing enough, the guys here at OCN would be more than happy to guide you through the entire process of pencil-shading your card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably shade mine more and touch 13k on the GPU.
> 
> To think I bought my card dirt-cheap because the card had a bad BIOS on it (the ZDFC XFX 4890s were TERRIBLE) and Was averaging 8k on Vantage (terrible for a 4890)
> 
> Flashed a Sapphire BIOS on there, volt-modded and close to 13k so far


Mine's a Saphire. It stays nice and cool haven't had any trouble since setting up a fan profile in AB. I just need to push it some and see how well it can do I think. Then shade a bit if the volts aren't high enough.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> If you're willing enough, the guys here at OCN would be more than happy to guide you through the entire process of pencil-shading your card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably shade mine more and touch 13k on the GPU.
> 
> To think I bought my card dirt-cheap because the card had a bad BIOS on it (the ZDFC XFX 4890s were TERRIBLE) and Was averaging 8k on Vantage (terrible for a 4890)
> 
> Flashed a Sapphire BIOS on there, volt-modded and close to 13k so far


i think i migt just get another gtx 660 and set up sli


----------



## writer21

Having this weird problem. I got 2 msi 670 pe. One is a year old and the other I just got like 2-3 months ago from Newegg. I unlocked both cards to 1.212V with bios mod. But the second card is pissing me off. First it has an unknown power target... Then the power usage is about 10% higher than my older 670. So because of the power usage once I reach 105-107% power during gaming or benchmarks it throttles.

So I tried the suggested galaxy bios and everytime I start a benchmark or game it crashes the driver. I know it's the second card and it's being a pain. I've tried the bios on my first card and it works like it should but the second newer msi 670 pe it crashes instantly.

Did they change these cards or lock the bios somehow not to allow higher power?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Having this weird problem. I got 2 msi 670 pe. One is a year old and the other I just got like 2-3 months ago from Newegg. I unlocked both cards to 1.212V with bios mod. But the second card is pissing me off. First it has an unknown power target... Then the power usage is about 10% higher than my older 670. So because of the power usage once I reach 105-107% power during gaming or benchmarks it throttles.
> 
> So I tried the suggested galaxy bios and everytime I start a benchmark or game it crashes the driver. I know it's the second card and it's being a pain. I've tried the bios on my first card and it works like it should but the second newer msi 670 pe it crashes instantly.
> 
> Did they change these cards or lock the bios somehow not to allow higher power?


I've got a few of these too. I've been hearing that the newer cards are not clocking as well or as stable as the older ones. Could be you are unstable with the OC? That's the only thing I've found to cause problems for my SLI setup.

Edit; spelling


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> I've got a few of these too. I've been hearing that the newer cards are not clocking as well or as stable as the older ones. Could be you are unstable with the OC? That's the only thing I've found to cause problems for my SLI setup.
> 
> Edit; spelling


The power target on the newer card is like 10-15% higher under load. It fluctuates a lot but the first one is steady which is the older card.

I've tried the galaxy bios which worked on the older card when I wanted to push 1300+ on the core and it worked. This newer card doesn't seem to like the galaxy bios. Because of this I can't take the second card further.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Having this weird problem. I got 2 msi 670 pe. One is a year old and the other I just got like 2-3 months ago from Newegg. I unlocked both cards to 1.212V with bios mod. But the second card is pissing me off. First it has an unknown power target... Then the power usage is about 10% higher than my older 670. So because of the power usage once I reach 105-107% power during gaming or benchmarks it throttles.
> 
> So I tried the suggested galaxy bios and everytime I start a benchmark or game it crashes the driver. I know it's the second card and it's being a pain. I've tried the bios on my first card and it works like it should but the second newer msi 670 pe it crashes instantly.
> 
> Did they change these cards or lock the bios somehow not to allow higher power?


and @battleaxe i think they found a way to make them lock down even with bios mods cause i dont get much of an oc myself i mean less than 50 on mem clock and about 100MHz as a bonus is not a real oc so i think they did something


----------



## Imprezzion

When I try to make a custom BIOS with KBE 1.25 for a ASUS GTX660 DCII the power limit won't work properly and it doesn't overclock as power lmit keeps slamming into the limit even though I gave it as high as 250w...

Can anyone make a working GTX660 DCII BIOS with higher power limit, 1.212v and boost disabled?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> When I try to make a custom BIOS with KBE 1.25 for a ASUS GTX660 DCII the power limit won't work properly and it doesn't overclock as power lmit keeps slamming into the limit even though I gave it as high as 250w...
> 
> Can anyone make a working GTX660 DCII BIOS with higher power limit, 1.212v and boost disabled?


i was having the same issue but it seems keplar bios tweaker is really good i have been able to read and flash the card superfast with my clcoks and Harry9900 used it to set my voltages and it is easy to use and understand


----------



## Scouty

here go my SLI 670 (power draw unlocked ( up to 230w in bios)



for compare...


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> and @battleaxe i think they found a way to make them lock down even with bios mods cause i dont get much of an oc myself i mean less than 50 on mem clock and about 100MHz as a bonus is not a real oc so i think they did something


Yeah, my old card's mem went +700. The new one only +200, so seems quality has taken a back seat on the newer cards. Frustrating.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Yeah, my old card's mem went +700. The new one only +200, so seems quality has taken a back seat on the newer cards. Frustrating.


well my solution is i got another 660 coming i'm going to sli


----------



## djthrottleboi

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7609216

i got a gtx 660 for $80 that was a sweet deal got it off craigslist and even better its brand new and unregistered which means i can rma if i have any issues but the best part is its a EVGA sc version thats my bench scores in sli with sli on 3dmark11


----------



## harry9900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> When I try to make a custom BIOS with KBE 1.25 for a ASUS GTX660 DCII the power limit won't work properly and it doesn't overclock as power lmit keeps slamming into the limit even though I gave it as high as 250w...
> 
> Can anyone make a working GTX660 DCII BIOS with higher power limit, 1.212v and boost disabled?


gimme ur default bios
i ll do it for u








btw ur profile says 780 owner's club -_-
then what are u doing with a 660







?


----------



## Imprezzion

It's my mates rigs card which is currently running WoW.
However, as he wants to play BF4 as well, the card might need a tad more power / clocks








It's stock boost is quite high at about 1150Mhz so I hope it has some potential









BIOS: http://www40.zippyshare.com/v/74051212/file.html

I myself am running a BIOS modded (thanks skyn3t) Gigabyte GTX780 Ghz Edition @ 1306Mhz core, 7600Mhz VRAM at 1.281v load.


----------



## harry9900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> It's my mates rigs card which is currently running WoW.
> However, as he wants to play BF4 as well, the card might need a tad more power / clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's stock boost is quite high at about 1150Mhz so I hope it has some potential
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS: http://www40.zippyshare.com/v/74051212/file.html
> 
> I myself am running a BIOS modded (thanks skyn3t) Gigabyte GTX780 Ghz Edition @ 1306Mhz core, 7600Mhz VRAM at 1.281v load.


can u gimme link on how to flash 780's custom bios ?
en mayb 760
some of my frends need that
en i ll do that 660 bios for u


----------



## harry9900

tweakmod.zip 57k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> When I try to make a custom BIOS with KBE 1.25 for a ASUS GTX660 DCII the power limit won't work properly and it doesn't overclock as power lmit keeps slamming into the limit even though I gave it as high as 250w...
> 
> Can anyone make a working GTX660 DCII BIOS with higher power limit, 1.212v and boost disabled?


unlocked the voltage to 1.21


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harry9900*
> 
> tweakmod.zip 57k .zip file
> 
> unlocked the voltage to 1.21


i just did it to both my 660's i wonder how far i can get with them in sli


----------



## harry9900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i just did it to both my 660's i wonder how far i can get with them in sli


it depends from card to card
u hv to test en check on ur own


----------



## Imprezzion

GTX780 flashing is very well documented in GTX780 Owners Club. (Link in sig)


----------



## djthrottleboi

I effed up bad in a way. Does anyone have a matching bios for: EVGA GTX 660 sc 10DE-11C0 3842,3069

i have been looking everywhere so i can flash back to stock but the ones i find are then technet's and the subsystems dont match and i get crashing now when i am under heavy load cause i installed one that doesn't match the subsystem i believe but it was an evga. i believe the only thing that didn't match was the 3069 part but i would feel safer getting the original bios

Unknown device identifier cant even pull the info out of it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I effed up bad in a way. Does anyone have a matching bios for: EVGA GTX 660 sc 10DE-11C0 3842,3069
> 
> i have been looking everywhere so i can flash back to stock but the ones i find are then technet's and the subsystems dont match and i get crashing now when i am under heavy load cause i installed one that doesn't match the subsystem i believe but it was an evga. i believe the only thing that didn't match was the 3069 part but i would feel safer getting the original bios
> 
> Unknown device identifier cant even pull the info out of it.


nvrmind had to call evga for it they hide them and you can only get them from them


----------



## long99x

i have a asus gtx680 dc2o and asic quality is 87,4%
at 1,175 vol max coreclock stable is 1280 and i use KBT to unlock voltage to 1,212 vol but max coreclock stable i test is 1306 ,i want to go far than 1306,
here is my df bios
http://www.mediafire.com/download/0a403cee1i4nkdb/680df.rom
and moded bios
http://www.mediafire.com/download/ww3pgkccnsprx8c/680mod.rom

help me please,thank you

sry for my english


----------



## harry9900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *long99x*
> 
> i have a asus gtx680 dc2o and asic quality is 87,4%
> at 1,175 vol max coreclock stable is 1280 and i use KBT to unlock voltage to 1,212 vol but max coreclock stable i test is 1306 ,i want to go far than 1306,
> here is my df bios
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/0a403cee1i4nkdb/680df.rom
> and moded bios
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/ww3pgkccnsprx8c/680mod.rom
> 
> help me please,thank you
> 
> sry for my english


hmm sounds weird








my 670 sable at 1306 74.4% ASIC


----------



## long99x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harry9900*
> 
> hmm sounds weird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 670 sable at 1306 74.4% ASIC


help me please


----------



## Wirerat

I just ordered a 2nd msi power edition 660ti to go sli. My question is will I need to unistall my current card and put the new one in alone to bios flash it with nvflash?

The 2nd one is power edition too but not the OC model. I assume I can just flash the same modded bios to it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I just ordered a 2nd msi power edition 660ti to go sli. My question is will I need to unistall my current card and put the new one in alone to bios flash it with nvflash?
> 
> The 2nd one is power edition too but not the OC model. I assume I can just flash the same modded bios to it.


nope nvflash will tag the cards(or index them) and you have to be sure to select the correct one example flash code: nvflash --index=1 X.rom (index=1 references to my second card to specify the card you just change the number) to find out which is which run nvflash --list but that didn't work for me i looked at their order in my system and ran nvflash --protectoff and it lists the cards with the index number in front of them and you have to enter the number for the one you want. for me its a easy way cause one of my cards is evga and the other is gigabyte so with gpu-z open you can tell which is which since the second one isn't an oc version its pci subsystem number may be different from the other card just get that number from your first card so you will know when you see the second cards number and my recomendation is if the numbers are different dont use the bios you have backup your bios in the second card and edit the bios in it thats the safe way that way you can restore it if it goes awry gpu-z can pull the bios just save the unedited bios for safe keeping.


----------



## Doug2507

Guys, i'm running a 670 DCII for benching at the moment and am being capped by power. What's the deal with raising it above 225w? Obviously do-able through bios but wondering how far i can crank it up before the card goes up in smoke.


----------



## harry9900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *long99x*
> 
> help me please


i ll check it later today


----------



## long99x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harry9900*
> 
> i ll check it later today


thank you


----------



## KrazyKap

Does anyone know if the Asus GTX 670 DCMOC is voltage unlocked?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrazyKap*
> 
> Does anyone know if the Asus GTX 670 DCMOC is voltage unlocked?


It is not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *long99x*
> 
> thank you


Every card is different, your card just can not hit higher clocks.


----------



## KrazyKap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> It is not.


Would the Asus GTX 760 be better for overclocking then?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrazyKap*
> 
> Would the Asus GTX 760 be better for overclocking then?


just go to ebay grab another card and do sli and if thats not good enough sell them both and you will have enough for a bigger better card then you can oc easier but sli will be a major improvement


----------



## KrazyKap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> just go to ebay grab another card and do sli and if thats not good enough sell them both and you will have enough for a bigger better card then you can oc easier but sli will be a major improvement


Yeah, of course SLI will be better..... but it costs twice as much as one card.....

Firstly, I live in NZ and stuff is more expensive. Secondly, SFF - mITX, speaks for itself. Here is a thread explaining my options:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1449400/help-me-gtx-760-670-sff-dilema

I've decided I will grab the 670 second hand, and use a half cover block.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrazyKap*
> 
> Yeah, of course SLI will be better..... but it costs twice as much as one card.....
> 
> Firstly, I live in NZ and stuff is more expensive. Secondly, SFF - mITX, speaks for itself. Here is a thread explaining my options:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1449400/help-me-gtx-760-670-sff-dilema
> 
> I've decided I will grab the 670 second hand, and use a half cover block.


yes i understand and too be honest sli doesnt have to be expensive i paid $210 total for both my GTX 660's but yes with mITX and needing a block that does make things difficult


----------



## KrazyKap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes i understand and too be honest sli doesnt have to be expensive i paid $210 total for both my GTX 660's but yes with mITX and needing a block that does make things difficult


GTX 660s cost close to $300 here. I'm getting my 670 for that price, which beats 760s that are $400. SLI 660 would cost me $400. Could grab a 280X for that price here....

For you with everything cheap and merry, sure, do what you like, but it's not the same everywhere lol.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes i understand and too be honest sli doesnt have to be expensive i paid $210 total for both my GTX 660's but yes with mITX and needing a block that does make things difficult


You got a good deal. Not sure why so many people dont like sli. its not what it was a few years back. Drivers are much improved. Even if a game is not supported the 2nd card can be used for AA.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> You got a good deal. Not sure why so many people dont like sli. its not what it was a few years back. Drivers are much improved. Even if a game is not supported the 2nd card can be used for AA.


Yup, or for physix... I love SLI. No problems at all.

I'd heard all the naysayers before doing it, but now I'm totally sold.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrazyKap*
> 
> GTX 660s cost close to $300 here. I'm getting my 670 for that price, which beats 760s that are $400. SLI 660 would cost me $400. Could grab a 280X for that price here....
> 
> For you with everything cheap and merry, sure, do what you like, but it's not the same everywhere lol.


it was only a suggestion 2 gtx 660's sli are i believe it was 10-15% better than gtx 770

hit ebay and walk away with 2 for 300 and there are same price over here as well maybe more since wisconsin has no real computer stores that massively order good stuff. the 670 is a really good gpu as well you will love it.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> it was only a suggestion 2 gtx 660's sli are i believe it was 10-15% better than gtx 770
> hit ebay and walk away with 2 for 300 and there are same price over here as well maybe more since wisconsin has no real computer stores that massively order good stuff


I dont suggest going SLI and trapping yourself with 660's as they are becoming EOL very soon as the 760 or 670 is a much better option as they overclock way higher than a 660 can. Go with a strong single card, then add in the second if you need more power. You'd also need a larger power supply for SLI 660.

Even if he buys on ebay he still need to pay for international shipping to New Zealand.... and if youre going to buy two used 660's why dont you just buy a USED 670 or 760 for cheap and then SLI that? They will scale a lot better than 660's. 670 used are so cheap now theres no reason why you should get a 660 now unless youre really on a budget, and seriously no point to SLI two EOL budget cards.

You'll have a way lesser resale value on the used 660's than the used 670 or 760 as well.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> I dont suggest going SLI and trapping yourself with 660's as they are becoming EOL very soon as the 760 or 670 is a much better option as they overclock way higher than a 660 can. Go with a strong single card, then add in the second if you need more power. You'd also need a larger power supply for SLI 660.
> 
> Even if he buys on ebay he still need to pay for international shipping to New Zealand.... and if youre going to buy two used 660's why dont you just buy a USED 670 or 760 for cheap and then SLI that? They will scale a lot better than 660's. 670 used are so cheap now theres no reason why you should get a 660 now unless youre really on a budget, and seriously no point to SLI two EOL budget cards.
> 
> You'll have a way lesser resale value on the used 660's than the used 670 or 760 as well


i was referring to the idea though not the specifics and eol or not it allows you to get the performance of a high end gpu and you get to save for new and better gpu's that way. honestly i find sli to be convenient for the purposes of saving for bigger and better and i am speaking about strict budgets like mine. you can shoot down 660's but you cant deny the power of 2 in sli for those who cant afford the bigger stuff $210 best reason to buy 2 660's and i dont really care about resale value hell i'll be done got my money's worth out of these cards


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i was referring to the idea though not the specifics and eol or not it allows you to get the performance of a high end gpu and you get to save for new and better gpu's that way. honestly i find sli to be convenient for the purposes of saving for bigger and better and i am speaking about strict budgets like mine. you ca shoot down 660's but you cant deny the power of 2 in sli for those who cant afford the bigger stuff


Yes very true you cant shoot down the power of SLI 660's and very true its a budget set up, but at the same price point of SLI 660's would come up be $350 with a 550W or 650W PSU to power it, so youre spending about $80-100 on a quality Gold unit like a Rosewill Capstone or even a cheaper bronze unit for around 70-$80 youre spending around $400 on SLI 660's along with a motherboard that supports SLI youre spending close to $500 or more for that set up.

Where you can just have a single slot motherboard for less, a 450W PSU for a single video card set up ($50-70) and a 670 or 760 for only $260 or less if youre getting a 670. In turn youre spending about $200 less than a 660 SLI set up, and then when you want to add a second card later on it will scale a lot better than 660's. If not, just buy a higher end card for the same price as two 660's like a used 780. A brand new 780 goes for around 500 and you can scrap a used one for around $425-475 and that would still be significantly better than two 660's as the 780 will easy overclock and surpass the 660's. The 780 OC threshold will be a lot higher than a 660.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Yes very true you cant shoot down the power of SLI 660's and very true its a budget set up, but at the same price point of SLI 660's would come up be $350 with a 550W or 650W PSU to power it, so youre spending about $80-100 on a quality Gold unit like a Rosewill Capstone or even a cheaper bronze unit for around 70-$80 youre spending around $400 on SLI 660's along with a motherboard that supports SLI youre spending close to $500 or more for that set up.
> 
> Where you can just have a single slot motherboard for less, a 450W PSU for a single video card set up ($50-70) and a 670 or 760 for only $260 or less if youre getting a 670. In turn youre spending about $200 less than a 660 SLI set up, and then when you want to add a second card later on it will scale a lot better than 660's. If not, just buy a higher end card for the same price as two 660's like a used 780. A brand new 780 goes for around 500 and you can scrap a used one for around $425-475 and that would still be significantly better than two 660's as the 780 will easy overclock and surpass the 660's. The 780 OC threshold will be a lot higher than a 660.


unless you got the power supply already as in my case but yet i dont like the look of my secondary lol but i have 750w do i need anything else. so in essence when i got the cards i only paid for the cards now i am ordering another psu so i can make more room for my radiator cause i dont want it top mounted anymore. but do i need it not really and as a note if not oc'ed you can grab a 600w on amazon for 40-60 bucks but i would recommend having a good psu when you first build your comp. not upgrading when you upgrade parts.


----------



## Wirerat

660 sli is the same power as a 680/770. That performance will be great for 1080p for a atleast a couple or 3 years. I have 660ti sli and for 1080p is more than I need really but its fun. I spent Less than the cost of a 770 on both my cards and I beat 780s and some titans for 40% the cost.



I just submittied this entry and beat some of the 780s/titans on the list. Some people just will not accept SLI.

And I have my whole rig overclocked cpu and GPU on a 620watt seasonic. 750 watts is extra headroom for kepler SLI.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 660 sli is the same power as a 680/770. That performance will be great for 1080p for a atleast a couple or 3 years. I have 660ti sli and for 1080p is more than I need really but its fun. I spent Less than the cost of a 770 on both my cards and I beat 780s and some titans for 40% the cost.
> 
> 
> 
> I just submittied the this entry and beat some of the 780s/titans on the list. Some people just will not accept SLI.


660 in sli beat the 770 by 10-15% sli so i know the ti is above that. I can use this for 3 years or so then upgrade most people just prefer for others to get the best hardware to be good only cause they followed that hype but really eol or not the 500 series has been eol'ed and people still are running strong with them


----------



## Wirerat

I believe you. 660s can prolly smoke a single 770. I was amazed at the scaling. It is better in most situations to get a single stronger card whenever costs is near the same or cheaper . In your situation dual 660 is just better than 770 by far. And for what you paid you simply cannot beat it. you wont be stuck latter on because you can unload those cards for a very small loss even when they age.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I believe you. 660s can prolly smoke a single 770. I was amazed at the scaling. It is better in most situations to get a single stronger card whenever costs is near the same or cheaper . In your situation dual 660 is just better than 770 by far. And for what you paid you simply cannot beat it. you wont be stuck latter on because you can unload those cards for a very small loss even when they age.


lol ikr i figure get them both off for 200 or 300 and pay the difference on a 770 or 780 and either way i already got $210 worth of gaming already small price for good stuff. lol look at my computer.







i'm getting it ready for a 850w so i can go to one power supply instead of 2. i liked having the power supplies dual linked but cable management suxx. what i find funny is no matter how i take the pics my evga 660 hides and you dont notice it even though its bigger than the gigabyte 660







it was hard to hold the ipod still lol


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol ikr i figure get them both off for 200 or 300 and pay the difference on a 770 or 780 and either way i already got $210 worth of gaming already small price for good stuff. lol look at my computer.
> [/URL]
> i'm getting it ready for a 850w so i can go to one power supply instead of 2. i liked having the power supplies dual linked but cable management suxx. what i find funny is no matter how i take the pics my evga 660 hides and you dont notice it even though its bigger than the gigabyte 660


 The evga definalty hides out. DO you have a custom loop on the cpu ?

I found a 2nd one that matches but I would have took w/e I could find cheap.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> The evga definalty hides out. DO you have a custom loop on the cpu ?
> 
> I found a 2nd one that matches but I would have took w/e I could find cheap.


yes its the xspc ax240 and i got the evga for 80 bucks so i wasn't going to turn that down for not matching lol


----------



## shaka729

I always got an error from gpu-z:

BIOS reading not supported on this device.

Its a gtx 690 OEM.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaka729*
> 
> I always got an error from gpu-z:
> 
> BIOS reading not supported on this device.
> 
> Its a gtx 690 OEM.


try reinstalling the drivers select clean install


----------



## Wirerat

Try installing nvidea inspector. its the same as gpuz but nvidea only


----------



## KrazyKap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 660 sli is the same power as a 680/770.


That's nice, great score and all, but I didn't come to start an argument about SLI.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrazyKap*
> 
> That's nice, great score and all, but I didn't come to start an argument about SLI.


um ok. noted. I did not quot you. I am not sure why you think this comment was somehow arguing with you. I was only putting up information.


----------



## KrazyKap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 660 sli is the same power as a 680/770. That performance will be great for 1080p for a atleast a couple or 3 years. I have 660ti sli and for 1080p is more than I need really but its fun. I spent Less than the cost of a 770 on both my cards and I beat 780s and some titans for 40% the cost.
> 
> I just submittied this entry and beat some of the 780s/titans on the list. Some people just will not accept SLI.
> 
> And I have my whole rig overclocked cpu and GPU on a 620watt seasonic. 750 watts is extra headroom for kepler SLI.


No one here is arguing otherwise. Nice to know your lovely score and all, but this is an argument over nothing. For price/performance with nothing else considered, two cheaper cards in SLI wins.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrazyKap*
> 
> No one here is arguing otherwise. Nice to know your lovely score and all, but this is an argument over nothing. For price/performance with nothing else considered, two cheaper cards in SLI wins.


This is the same thing you said the last time to quoted me. Again I wasnt arguing. Just sharing information. these result are searchable in google. Someone might be on the fence considering a certain setup. Its nice to have information about setups here.


----------



## KrazyKap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> um ok. noted. I did not quot you. I am not sure why you think this comment was somehow arguing with you. I was only putting up information.


Because after I posted about getting a 670, someone said get SLI 660, and then everyone started talking about SLI. But that's fine, dw


----------



## Wirerat

Djthrottle started talking about sli back when you asked about a 760. 3 threads earlier I had mentioned I was buying a 2nd card. SLI has been a topic on the board before you said anything about a 670.

Anyways if I sounded as if I was trying to argue. it was not intentional.


----------



## kaneandtaker

Anyone is stuck with 314.22 drivers like me after using this BIOS mod? 2x PNY GTX 680 reference here.

Anyhing above 314.22 will cause my GPU to throttle down to 1006MHz from my 1228MHz with throttling disabled.


----------



## NightHawk06

hello everyone I have to ask i heard you can Flash a Gtx 670 ftw 2gb to a gtx 770 bios?? is that true? or 680??

If this is true can someone help me? here my Overclock results after I flashed my card long time ago



here my bios voltage on front page is auto I change other voltage to 1.21v

GK104.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

question does lowering the boost table in the 660's bios lower how far boost will go?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> question does lowering the boost table in the 660's bios lower how far boost will go?


Only max boost seems to affect it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Only max boost seems to affect it.


so far i am stable with both cards modded as long as i don't hit 1.212 yet even when i set the limit at 1.187 it still throttles up there anyway under the combined test in 3dmark and freezes the computer. I even set the power limit low in afterburner so i guess next is attempting to bring base clock down so it doesn't hike itself up to the max voltage. still hits 1.212 even with the base clock dropped


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Only max boost seems to affect it.
> 
> 
> 
> so far i am stable with both cards modded as long as i don't hit 1.212 yet even when i set the limit at 1.187 it still throttles up there anyway under the combined test in 3dmark and freezes the computer. I even set the power limit low in afterburner so i guess next is attempting to bring base clock down so it doesn't hike itself up to the max voltage. still hits 1.212 even with the base clock dropped
Click to expand...

anybody out there that can help me? i just need to find a way to keep it from hitting 1.212 without locking it again.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Only max boost seems to affect it.
> 
> 
> 
> so far i am stable with both cards modded as long as i don't hit 1.212 yet even when i set the limit at 1.187 it still throttles up there anyway under the combined test in 3dmark and freezes the computer. I even set the power limit low in afterburner so i guess next is attempting to bring base clock down so it doesn't hike itself up to the max voltage. still hits 1.212 even with the base clock dropped
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> anybody out there that can help me? i just need to find a way to keep it from hitting 1.212 without locking it again.
Click to expand...

lower the max tdp on the front page of kepler bioz tweaker down to 125%.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> lower the max tdp on the front page of kepler bioz tweaker down to 125%.


thank you


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thank you


wait what is 125% i see its at 138000


----------



## error-id10t

The voltage is another value from either the clocks or TDP. If you don't want 1.21v then drop it back down to what the stock has (1.15v from memory, boosting to 1.175v?).


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> The voltage is another value from either the clocks or TDP. If you don't want 1.21v then drop it back down to what the stock has (1.15v from memory, boosting to 1.175v?).


your right but when my tdp is at 160% my card goes up to 1.2volts even at stock voltage settings.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> The voltage is another value from either the clocks or TDP. If you don't want 1.21v then drop it back down to what the stock has (1.15v from memory, boosting to 1.175v?).


i should be able to set a value as the max it can go but the mW throws me off because my tdp at 150% is 210w then the value for 125% is 175 which converted would be then listed as 175000 mW but the problem where i'm confused is do i put it in the second max slot which states 101% and its stat in there is 146000 or do take 146000 then knock off 1/6the of that number and if i do that wouldn't i have to change the other numbers? since they are all so close to each other. and yet 146000 is 146w so that was never 150% anyway. i dont know what the hell i'm doing and the worse part is i'm trying to understand and nobody has explained so you know i'm going to mess up. i have to do this to 2 cards

i dont understand the from the clocks part

do i just watch gpu-z?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> The voltage is another value from either the clocks or TDP. If you don't want 1.21v then drop it back down to what the stock has (1.15v from memory, boosting to 1.175v?).
> 
> 
> 
> i should be able to set a value as the max it can go but the mW throws me off because my tdp at 150% is 210w then the value for 125% is 175 which converted would be then listed as 175000 mW but the problem where i'm confused is do i put it in the second max slot which states 101% and its stat in there is 146000 or do take 146000 then knock off 1/6the of that number and if i do that wouldn't i have to change the other numbers? since they are all so close to each other. and yet 146000 is 146w so that was never 150% anyway. i dont know what the hell i'm doing and the worse part is i'm trying to understand and nobody has explained so you know i'm going to mess up. i have to do this to 2 cards
> 
> i dont understand the from the clocks part
> 
> do i just watch gpu-z?
Click to expand...

you have to load the gpu to see what your card will boost up too. I use msi kombuster to see the clocks or one of the benchmarks heaven or valley.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> The voltage is another value from either the clocks or TDP. If you don't want 1.21v then drop it back down to what the stock has (1.15v from memory, boosting to 1.175v?).
> 
> 
> 
> i should be able to set a value as the max it can go but the mW throws me off because my tdp at 150% is 210w then the value for 125% is 175 which converted would be then listed as 175000 mW but the problem where i'm confused is do i put it in the second max slot which states 101% and its stat in there is 146000 or do take 146000 then knock off 1/6the of that number and if i do that wouldn't i have to change the other numbers? since they are all so close to each other. and yet 146000 is 146w so that was never 150% anyway. i dont know what the hell i'm doing and the worse part is i'm trying to understand and nobody has explained so you know i'm going to mess up. i have to do this to 2 cards
> 
> i dont understand the from the clocks part
> 
> do i just watch gpu-z?
Click to expand...

got it i set the boost clock table to 1215MHz on both cards so it still hits 1.212 but now it does it at a stable core clock graphics score from 3dmark11 is 14355


----------



## Wirerat

set the boost limit on the front tab of kepler bios tweaker. If you mean the boost table clock on the other tab I dont think it will help.

when I raised my TDP I had to llower the boost limit to stay stable.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 
> set the boost limit on the front tab of kepler bios tweaker. If you mean the boost table clock on the other tab I dont think it will help.
> 
> when I raised my TDP I had to llower the boost limit to stay stable.


the table does the same but it works like checkpoints or references without it the boost wont go there i use 3dmark firestrike and 3dmark11 to test my cards and my score went down a lot now i dont know maybe it was the clock change i just did


----------



## vidosd

I want it to go as fast as stable, although I would prefer it to be able to clock up and down depending on load.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the table does the same but it works like checkpoints or references without it the boost wont go there i use 3dmark firestrike and 3dmark11 to test my cards and my score went down a lot now i dont know maybe it was the clock change i just did


my boost table is at 1306 but when. When i raised the voltage and tdp my card was boosting to 1400. I lowered boost limit to 1215 and now It boosts to 1215 and i dial in the rest using msi ab. I never touched boost clock table.

I only run the cards to 1260 cause they stay really cool that way. When i had a single card i ran it much higher.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> my boost table is at 1306 but when. When i raised the voltage and tdp my card was boosting to 1400. I lowered boost limit to 1215 and now It boosts to 1215 and i dial in the rest using msi ab. I never touched boost clock table.
> 
> I only run the cards to 1260 cause they stay really cool that way. When i had a single card i ran it much higher.


so i set the memory clock to 3175 MHz and the boost clock for core goes to 1215. i would take the mem clock higher but i have to do that individually because the evga is the exclusive superclocked edition (i'm lucky to get this for $80)which leaves the gigabyte in the dust but is near its ceiling already. the gigabyte seems like its choked by itself. i dont know how that works but oh well i got a good setting where i'm at. besides i only wanted to oc the mem clock anyway so i could get a little more out of sli.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> my boost table is at 1306 but when. When i raised the voltage and tdp my card was boosting to 1400. I lowered boost limit to 1215 and now It boosts to 1215 and i dial in the rest using msi ab. I never touched boost clock table.
> 
> I only run the cards to 1260 cause they stay really cool that way. When i had a single card i ran it much higher.
> 
> 
> 
> so i set the memory clock to 3175 MHz and the boost clock for core goes to 1215. i would take the mem clock higher but i have to do that individually because the evga is the exclusive superclocked edition (i'm lucky to get this for $80)which leaves the gigabyte in the dust but is near its ceiling already. the gigabyte seems like its choked by itself. i dont know how that works but oh well i got a good setting where i'm at. besides i only wanted to oc the mem clock anyway so i could get a little more out of sli.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> my boost table is at 1306 but when. When i raised the voltage and tdp my card was boosting to 1400. I lowered boost limit to 1215 and now It boosts to 1215 and i dial in the rest using msi ab. I never touched boost clock table.
> 
> I only run the cards to 1260 cause they stay really cool that way. When i had a single card i ran it much higher.
> 
> 
> 
> so i set the memory clock to 3175 MHz and the boost clock for core goes to 1215. i would take the mem clock higher but i have to do that individually because the evga is the exclusive superclocked edition (i'm lucky to get this for $80)which leaves the gigabyte in the dust but is near its ceiling already. the gigabyte seems like its choked by itself. i dont know how that works but oh well i got a good setting where i'm at. besides i only wanted to oc the mem clock anyway so i could get a little more out of sli.
Click to expand...

in sli with the weaker card as the secondary i have noticed if i switch the msi ab to overclock each card separately. I can run the secondary card up
Really high and it will be stable at cores it cannot run at as primary.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> in sli with the weaker card as the secondary i have noticed if i switch the msi ab to overclock each card separately. I can run the secondary card up
> 
> Really high and it will be stable at cores it cannot run at as primary.


i might try that tomorrow lol i been at it all day so i will game for now then do that tomorrow


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> in sli with the weaker card as the secondary i have noticed if i switch the msi ab to overclock each card separately. I can run the secondary card up
> Really high and it will be stable at cores it cannot run at as primary.


This is normal. My 670's do the same thing. One card is way stronger than the other. Silicon lottery man.

I believe its cause it uses the memory of the primary card. Not the secondary. Not entirely sure though.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> This is normal. My 670's do the same thing. One card is way stronger than the other. Silicon lottery man.
> 
> I believe its cause it uses the memory of the primary card. Not the secondary. Not entirely sure though.


that and the different brands thing.



their test doesn't use sli but the gigabyte aced it so it suxxs as abenchmark.


----------



## Darylrese

I need to flash my bios back to stock as my GPU has been playing up recently.

How do I flash only my second card? , I have forgotten!


----------



## Scouty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I need to flash my bios back to stock as my GPU has been playing up recently.
> 
> How do I flash only my second card? , I have forgotten!


nvflash -i 1 FLASHROMname.rom -4 -5 -6

ps. -i defines the card... primary must be 0 (in most cases) .. then 1 are related to the secondary card.. theres also a command to list the GPUs and their numbers


----------



## RussianC

Hey guys is there a way to flash stock Bios to all 3 options on my classified?

I am using option 3 on my bios' and would like to know how to flash each one. I flashed stock rom onto bios option 2 and now it's corrupt, just like bios 1 with a bad 770 bios.
Kind of in a pickle here. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:
Originally Posted by *RussianC* 

Hey guys is there a way to flash stock Bios to all 3 options on my classified?

I am using option 3 on my bios' and would like to know how to flash each one. I flashed stock rom onto bios option 2 and now it's corrupt, just like bios 1 with a bad 770 bios.

Kind of in a pickle here. Any help is greatly appreciated.

type nvflash --protectoff and it will prompt which card you want (note the number for each card so you know which card is which). then type nvflash --index=0 X.rom (where 0 would indicate the number assigned to your gpu and you replace X.rom with the name of the bios you are trying to flash). in this example 0 is my gigabyte card in pci x16 but it isn't guaranteed to be index 0 so take close notes. it is common that the cards go in order of the of their placement on the mobo but just check to be sure. also be sure the cards pci subsystem id's match the bios because that can cause corruptions and instabilities. i made that mistake one time and had to go to evga for the bios which is why it is of the utmost importance to BACKUP YOUR BIOS before you touch anything so that you can reflash and fallback on the original bios. For the record you shouldn't have to use options if you have the correct bios.


----------



## RussianC

Quote:
Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi* 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianC*
> 
> Hey guys is there a way to flash stock Bios to all 3 options on my classified?
> 
> I am using option 3 on my bios' and would like to know how to flash each one. I flashed stock rom onto bios option 2 and now it's corrupt, just like bios 1 with a bad 770 bios.
> 
> Kind of in a pickle here. Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> type nvflash --protectoff and it will prompt which card you want (note the number for each card so you know which card is which). then type nvflash --index=0 X.rom (where 0 would indicate the number assigned to your gpu and you replace X.rom with the name of the bios you are trying to flash). in this example 0 is my gigabyte card in pci x16 but it isn't guaranteed to be index 0 so take close notes. it is common that the cards go in order of the of their placement on the mobo but just check to be sure. also be sure the cards pci subsystem id's match the bios because that can cause corruptions and instabilities. i made that mistake one time and had to go to evga for the bios which is why it is of the utmost importance to BACKUP YOUR BIOS before you touch anything so that you can reflash and fallback on the original bios. For the record you shouldn't have to use options if you have the correct bios.


I am on option 3 on my bios. Classified's have 3 bios' and I am currently on LN2 mode. Downclocked for stability. I did make a backup of the rom that was on option 2, but how do I flash it? It's corrupt and won't load into windows.
I am not running an SLI setup.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianC*
> 
> I am on option 3 on my bios. Classified's have 3 bios' and I am currently on LN2 mode. Downclocked for stability. I did make a backup of the rom that was on option 2, but how do I flash it? It's corrupt and won't load into windows.
> 
> I am not running an SLI setup.


i'm going to recommend that you look here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club


----------



## RussianC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RussianC*
> 
> I am on option 3 on my bios. Classified's have 3 bios' and I am currently on LN2 mode. Downclocked for stability. I did make a backup of the rom that was on option 2, but how do I flash it? It's corrupt and won't load into windows.
> 
> I am not running an SLI setup.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm going to recommend that you look here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club
Click to expand...

Will try that, Thanks!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianC*
> 
> Will try that, Thanks!


no problem


----------



## Stay Puft

Anyone care to work their magic on this boost bios for me?

SPGK106.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## Xboxmember1978

What do you want done to it?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Stay Puft* 

Anyone care to work their magic on this boost bios for me?

SPGK106.zip 57k .zip file


voltages are unlocked

modspgk106.zip 58k .zip file


i still have the original so if you want anything changed let me know.


----------



## Darylrese

I had been running a custom BIOS on my Asus Direct CU II GTX 670 OC as it wasn't a very good overclocker but just recently I've been having issues where it would crash so have had to revert it back to stock...its still crashing though so going to have to lower my clocks even more! Such a shame as my top card overclocks really well.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Anyone care to work their magic on this boost bios for me?
> 
> SPGK106.zip 57k .zip file


If for some reason DJ's above are not in your liking you can try the two below.

1st one is with boost disable. Stock clocks are 1137/1650(6.6Ghz)@1.15v. FAN 20-100%.

SPGK106modded1137.zip 56k .zip file


2nd one is with boost enable. Stock clocks are 1084-1150/1650(6.6Ghz)@1.15v. FAN 20-100%.

SPGK106modded1084-1150.zip 56k .zip file


There's a slight chance the voltage doesnt go above 1.15v so let me know and I will fix it right away.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> If for some reason DJ's above are not in your liking you can try the two below.
> 
> 1st one is with boost disable. Stock clocks are 1137/1650(6.6Ghz)@1.15v. FAN 20-100%.
> 
> SPGK106modded1137.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> 2nd one is with boost enable. Stock clocks are 1084-1150/1650(6.6Ghz)@1.15v. FAN 20-100%.
> 
> SPGK106modded1084-1150.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> There's a slight chance the voltage doesnt go above 1.15v so let me know and I will fix it right away.


you know how to disable boost? would that stop me from hitting 1.212 randomly? my gtx's are okay till i hit 1.212 then they get unstable but the max limit doesn't stop it from hitting that even though i set it lower


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> If for some reason DJ's above are not in your liking you can try the two below.
> 
> 1st one is with boost disable. Stock clocks are 1137/1650(6.6Ghz)@1.15v. FAN 20-100%.
> 
> SPGK106modded1137.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> 2nd one is with boost enable. Stock clocks are 1084-1150/1650(6.6Ghz)@1.15v. FAN 20-100%.
> 
> SPGK106modded1084-1150.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> There's a slight chance the voltage doesnt go above 1.15v so let me know and I will fix it right away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know how to disable boost? would that stop me from hitting 1.212 randomly? my gtx's are okay till i hit 1.212 then they get unstable but the max limit doesn't stop it from hitting that even though i set it lower
Click to expand...

Please re-download the bios if you had downloaded them. I did some fine-tuning on the PT numbers.









Also what do you mean stop from hitting 1.212? You mean stop from hitting 1.21v as in voltage? Or stop from hitting a specific boost clock? Because 1.21 voltage causing the card to be unstable is a bit weird.

I don't own a 650Ti tho so its just a guess but I wouldn't expect unlocked 1.21v to cause the card any trouble. With sufficient cooling also. .


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Please re-download the bios if you had downloaded them. I did some fine-tuning on the PT numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also what do you mean stop from hitting 1.212? You mean stop from hitting 1.21v as in voltage? Or stop from hitting a specific boost clock? Because 1.21 voltage causing the card to be unstable is a bit weird.
> 
> I don't own a 650Ti tho so its just a guess but I wouldn't expect unlocked 1.21v to cause the card any trouble. With sufficient cooling also. .


i have gtx 660's and i'm referring to what i see in gpu-z under vddc it is stable till it gets to 1.212v. When i set the max voltage to 1187mv it hits 1.212 and goes unstable maybe i need finer tuning


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Please re-download the bios if you had downloaded them. I did some fine-tuning on the PT numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also what do you mean stop from hitting 1.212? You mean stop from hitting 1.21v as in voltage? Or stop from hitting a specific boost clock? Because 1.21 voltage causing the card to be unstable is a bit weird.
> 
> I don't own a 650Ti tho so its just a guess but I wouldn't expect unlocked 1.21v to cause the card any trouble. With sufficient cooling also. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have gtx 660's and i'm referring to what i see in gpu-z under vddc it is stable till it gets to 1.212v. When i set the max voltage to 1187mv it hits 1.212 and goes unstable maybe i need finer tuning
Click to expand...

Oh my bad DJ. It was late and I thought I was replying to StayPuft.









Did you try and limit the voltage to 1.2v with the KBT?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Oh my bad DJ. It was late and I thought I was replying to StayPuft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try and limit the voltage to 1.2v with the KBT?


yes and it still went up to 1.212 when set to 1187mv


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Oh my bad DJ. It was late and I thought I was replying to StayPuft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try and limit the voltage to 1.2v with the KBT?
> 
> 
> 
> yes and it still went up to 1.212 when set to 1187mv
Click to expand...

Dj
Have you flashed back to pure stock bios?
Slowly start to edit your bios again from there. It seems this is been a ongoing issue for you.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Dj
> 
> Have you flashed back to pure stock bios?
> 
> Slowly start to edit your bios again from there. It seems this is been a ongoing issue for you.


yep i flashed back to stock multiple times and slowly upped the mem clock and the voltage. even changing the max voltage slider a little will somehow allow it to go to 1.212v. This i believe is because of boost, as we know boost checks to see how far it can go then pushes itself as far as it can. knowing that it probably sees that the power target can allow it to reach the max and goes for it.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Dj
> 
> Have you flashed back to pure stock bios?
> 
> Slowly start to edit your bios again from there. It seems this is been a ongoing issue for you.
> 
> 
> 
> yep i flashed back to stock multiple times and slowly upped the mem clock and the voltage. even changing the max voltage slider a little will somehow allow it to go to 1.212v. This i believe is because of boost, as we know boost checks to see how far it can go then pushes itself as far as it can. knowing that it probably sees that the power target can allow it to reach the max and goes for it.
Click to expand...

why is the voltage a concern for you? are the cards getting too hot ?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> why is the voltage a concern for you? are the cards getting too hot ?


i want to oc the memory and the cards are stable with unlocked voltage just until they hit 1.212. so this is the only thing keeping me from oc'ing but i cant seem to find a way to keep it from hitting that point. i'm not worried about core clock but i want to get that +150 - 200MHz boost to memory on both cards so if i can cap it somehow then i can succeed


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> why is the voltage a concern for you? are the cards getting too hot ?
> 
> 
> 
> i want to oc the memory and the cards are stable with unlocked voltage just until they hit 1.212. so this is the only thing keeping me from oc'ing but i cant seem to find a way to keep it from hitting that point. i'm not worried about core clock but i want to get that +150 - 200MHz boost to memory on both cards so if i can cap it somehow then i can succeed
Click to expand...

dont the 660 have the same memory setup as my 660ti 's ? I am pretty sure its the identical 192bit bus. I am able to OC the mem by 540 mhz without adding voltage at all. it increases the bandwith from 144gbs to 170gbs.







thats all my settings and the cards are not going up 1.21volts.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> dont the 660 have the same memory setup as my 660ti 's ? I am pretty sure its the identical 192bit bus. I am able to OC the mem by 540 mhz without adding voltage at all. it increases the bandwith from 144gbs to 170gbs.


without adjusting the voltage i can add +125 in afterburner. i want to add +150 to 200 to that


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> dont the 660 have the same memory setup as my 660ti 's ? I am pretty sure its the identical 192bit bus. I am able to OC the mem by 540 mhz without adding voltage at all. it increases the bandwith from 144gbs to 170gbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without adjusting the voltage i can add +125 in afterburner. i want to add +150 to 200 to that
Click to expand...

I rasied TDP to 122% and lowered the boost limit to keep the voltage down. I had 1.21 volts at first but this card does better with more memory. Kepler likes balance so you are on the right track. you need to get core down to raise memory.

I added more pictures to show all my settings in the kepler tweaker.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> dont the 660 have the same memory setup as my 660ti 's ? I am pretty sure its the identical 192bit bus. I am able to OC the mem by 540 mhz without adding voltage at all. it increases the bandwith from 144gbs to 170gbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats all my settings and the cards are not going up 1.21volts.


ok i understand now. you didn't use the max voltage sliders you adjusted on the first page. thats where i went wrong. my max tdp stayed the same. and now i understand the percentages.


----------



## Wirerat

Sorry for not showing you that a couple days ago. Hope you get it now.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Sorry for not showing you that a couple days ago. Hope you get it now.


i definitely will get it now lol i'm already doing the math and working on it


----------



## Stay Puft

Is there a good writeup of what exactly every thing in kepler bios tuner is? I get the jist of it but need some more clarification on fine tuning every detail of settings available to change


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Is there a good writeup of what exactly every thing in kepler bios tuner is? I get the jist of it but need some more clarification on fine tuning every detail of settings available to change


i didn't find anything on google


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Is there a good writeup of what exactly every thing in kepler bios tuner is? I get the jist of it but need some more clarification on fine tuning every detail of settings available to change


http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide <---start here. you need to understand overclocking your kepler card 1st.

I suggest going to the 1st page of this thread and read, read, read until you are comfortable. You are not going to get it right the first flash no matter what you do. So jumping in and viewing results and making adjustments is also an option. 669 pages of this thread and not one person bricked a card unless they tried a bios made for a different card.

I would simply raise the TDP and lower boost clock until its stable then overclock the final few mhz in afterburner. I just posted my bios settings with images above.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide <---start here. you need to understand overclocking your kepler card 1st.
> 
> I suggest going to the 1st page of this thread and read, read, read until you are comfortable. You are not going to get it right the first flash no matter what you do. So jumping in and viewing results and making adjustments is also an option. 669 pages of this thread and not one person bricked a card unless they tried a bios made for a different card.
> 
> I would simply raise the TDP and lower boost clock until its stable then overclock the final few mhz in afterburner. I just posted my bios settings with images above.


lol i flashed a wrong bios and still didn't brick my evga this method works a lot better btw glad you posted those pics


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide <---start here. you need to understand overclocking your kepler card 1st.
> 
> I suggest going to the 1st page of this thread and read, read, read until you are comfortable. You are not going to get it right the first flash no matter what you do. So jumping in and viewing results and making adjustments is also an option. 669 pages of this thread and not one person bricked a card unless they tried a bios made for a different card.
> 
> I would simply raise the TDP and lower boost clock until its stable then overclock the final few mhz in afterburner. I just posted my bios settings with images above.


No i understand every total aspect of Kepler overclocking. What i want clarification on is the power tables and the boost tables in KBT. When i change them what exactly does that mean


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide <---start here. you need to understand overclocking your kepler card 1st.
> 
> I suggest going to the 1st page of this thread and read, read, read until you are comfortable. You are not going to get it right the first flash no matter what you do. So jumping in and viewing results and making adjustments is also an option. 669 pages of this thread and not one person bricked a card unless they tried a bios made for a different card.
> 
> I would simply raise the TDP and lower boost clock until its stable then overclock the final few mhz in afterburner. I just posted my bios settings with images above.
> 
> 
> 
> lol i flashed a wrong bios and still didn't brick my evga this method works a lot better btw glad you posted those pics
Click to expand...

I didnt post the voltage sliders but you can leave those alone if your wanting to stay under 1.21.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I didnt post the voltage sliders but you can leave those alone if your wanting to stay under 1.21.


yeah i left those alone as if i move them even the slightest i go over and the evga gets 1.200 and stays stable so for me this is the better way and this way when i get the new mobo i will be fine.

UPDATE: Core 1215MHz/3321MHz mem this went pretty easy and this is stable so its perfect. i will continue to push the mem as i think that more mem will allow the cards to do more as i know boost will get the core to 1215


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I didnt post the voltage sliders but you can leave those alone if your wanting to stay under 1.21.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i left those alone as if i move them even the slightest i go over and the evga gets 1.200 and stays stable so for me this is the better way and this way when i get the new mobo i will be fine.
> 
> UPDATE: Core 1215MHz/3321MHz mem this went pretty easy and this is stable so its perfect. i will continue to push the mem as i think that more mem will allow the cards to do more as i know boost will get the core to 1215
Click to expand...

Good to hear man

glad I could help !!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Good to hear man
> 
> glad I could help !!


thank you i really appreciate the help.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Good to hear man
> 
> glad I could help !!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you i really appreciate the help.
Click to expand...

look at this http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/7712774/3dm11/6952140

that combined test ran a lot better than i thought it would


----------



## rageyoudown

Hello I have a GTX 670 4GB, my OCD kind've caused me to delete my factory BIOS image and was wondering if anyone could spare me one? I have looked all over the internet for a factory ASUS Gtx 670 4GB bios. Very far and wide.


----------



## Malik

Guys i have question, why i cant mode voltage on my asus gtx 670 dcu mini ?

I have something like that:


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> Guys i have question, why i cant mode voltage on my asus gtx 670 dcu mini ?
> 
> I have something like that:


Do you leave those BIOS editing programs open with the BIOS loaded while you're trying to flash it? That may be why.


----------



## Malik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Do you leave those BIOS editing programs open with the BIOS loaded while you're trying to flash it? That may be why.


No, only nvflash is open.


----------



## Scouty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> No, only nvflash is open.


nvflash.exe -r ( 1st to remove bios flash protection.. (if any)..

then run -4 -5 -6 name.rom










maybe this can help you

run CMD as admin (also)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scouty*
> 
> nvflash.exe -r ( 1st to remove bios flash protection.. (if any)..
> 
> then run -4 -5 -6 name.rom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe this can help you
> 
> run CMD as admin (also)


i realized option -4 -5 -6 are useless if you have the right bios those codes are only for using a different bios and overidding. unless you have 2 bios then they are useful

@ malik if you want after i reinstall windows tomorrow i will mod your bios for you then you can flash it to your cards. right now only my mac os is running lol and i dont use ubuntu for these types of things cause its too much work.


----------



## Malik

i done that - no result


----------



## Malik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i realized option -4 -5 -6 are useless if you have the right bios those codes are only for using a different bios and overidding. unless you have 2 bios then they are useful
> 
> @ malik if you want after i reinstall windows tomorrow i will mod your bios for you then you can flash it to your cards. right now only my mac os is running lol and i dont use ubuntu for these types of things cause its too much work.


Great







Do you want my bios ?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> Great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want my bios ?


yes zip it and upload it


----------



## Malik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes zip it and upload it


Here you have: LINK


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> Here you have: LINK


k thanks will post on here tomorrow


----------



## Malik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> k thanks will post on here tomorrow


Thank You


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> Thank You


here you go

moddedGK104.zip 57k .zip file
i left a little room for safety reasons and upped the voltage and didn't mess with the power target or tdp as i dont know the card personally but the higher voltage limit will give you enough for a really good oc


----------



## djthrottleboi

max voltage 1 is greyed out on my cards i noticed. i wonder how i can edit it. now i just noticed why it hits 1.212 lol the max voltage 1 is greyed out and at 1.212


----------



## Malik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> here you go
> 
> moddedGK104.zip 57k .zip file
> i left a little room for safety reasons and upped the voltage and didn't mess with the power target or tdp as i dont know the card personally but the higher voltage limit will give you enough for a really good oc


Big thanks







But i still can't install this bios. Maybe a try in dos mode ?


----------



## Scouty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> Big thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i still can't install this bios. Maybe a try in dos mode ?


run nvflash manually.. open CMD in adm mode and run the commmands.. 1st run -r to remove flash protection


----------



## Malik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scouty*
> 
> run nvflash manually.. open CMD in adm mode and run the commmands.. 1st run -r to remove flash protection


I tell you step by step what i do:

1. i run cmd as admin
2. nvflash - r
3. nvflash -4 -5 -6 mod.rom

No result


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> Big thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i still can't install this bios. Maybe a try in dos mode ?


is that the original bios? If so then you should be able to install without issues if you downloaded it then that may be the wrong bios its always best to use your own bios and back up one copy while modding the secong copy


----------



## Malik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> is that the original bios? If so then you should be able to install without issues if you downloaded it then that may be the wrong bios its always best to use your own bios and back up one copy while modding the secong copy


Yes i take it from my card via gpuz. I have backup version too. So this is my bios all the time.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> Yes i take it from my card via gpuz. I have backup version too. So this is my bios all the time.


then it should flash without options i will send it to you again. after i boot into windows. brb


----------



## Scouty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> Big thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i still can't install this bios. Maybe a try in dos mode ?


are u using latest NVFLASH version ? make sure.... if nothing works.. try flash your card using another computer.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> Yes i take it from my card via gpuz. I have backup version too. So this is my bios all the time.


use this one i made a few more adjustments

moddedGK104.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## Malik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> use this one i made a few more adjustments
> 
> moddedGK104.zip 57k .zip file


The same Bro... no success








I found the same problem in this theme: GTX 670 Mini bios mod problem


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> The same Bro... no success
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found the same problem in this theme: GTX 670 Mini bios mod problem


are you using -4 -5 -6 options?


----------



## Malik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> are you using -4 -5 -6 options?


yes


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> yes


well i am trying to see what i can find on this keep the latest one as well because that one has a really nice mod on it i will update when i find something


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> yes


do you have uefi bios?


----------



## Malik

On mobo yes, i have asus maximus VI impact and there is uefi bios


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> On mobo yes, i have asus maximus VI impact and there is uefi bios


i mean the card did you upgrade the gpu bios to uefi?


----------



## Malik

no, i dont. Orginal bios which has this card, i upload for you. That is stock bios which was with card. I do nothing else.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> no, i dont. Orginal bios which has this card, i upload for you. That is stock bios which was with card. I do nothing else.


i asked because if you had it you could flash at boot but give me your cards product number and i will get you an updated bios and mod it so i can give you the original bios and the updated one and you can then try to flash the uefi upgrade i will mod it and if that doesn't work you can flash the original then flash the mod DO NOT POST SN just want the product number so i can find your specific card


----------



## djthrottleboi

my newest results after installing z77xud5h with the modded gtx 660's http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7738809


----------



## AgMa

I did this guide and I now have two roms, the stock and the modified one.
I updated to the new UEFI (unfortunatelly didn't notice that you can't revert back to legacy bios) and I have to revert back to sell the card.
Is it possible to revert if I flash the old bios that I had saved through the nvflash?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AgMa*
> 
> I did this guide and I now have two roms, the stock and the modified one.
> I updated to the new UEFI (unfortunatelly didn't notice that you can't revert back to legacy bios) and I have to revert back to sell the card.
> Is it possible to revert if I flash the old bios that I had saved through the nvflash?


maybe or i can set the card back to its original settings


----------



## KronosNJ

Maybe someone can help me...

I have an EVGA GTX 660 SuperClocked

I followed the directions and flashed the video card. Restarted my PC and it came up visually like I didn't have proper drivers installed. Checked device manager and it stated that there was an error on the video card. I flashed it back to my old bios and working fine now.

Is there some sort of update to the bios mod that I need to get or is this a common issue?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KronosNJ*
> 
> Maybe someone can help me...
> 
> I have an EVGA GTX 660 SuperClocked
> 
> I followed the directions and flashed the video card. Restarted my PC and it came up visually like I didn't have proper drivers installed. Checked device manager and it stated that there was an error on the video card. I flashed it back to my old bios and working fine now.
> 
> Is there some sort of update to the bios mod that I need to get or is this a common issue?


it happens when the card is unstable post your bios and i will see if i can mod it and keep it stable for you


----------



## KronosNJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> it happens when the card is unstable post your bios and i will see if i can mod it and keep it stable for you


Thank you

Attached is the factory BIOS rom

GK106.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KronosNJ*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Attached is the factory BIOS rom
> 
> GK106.zip 57k .zip file


here you go try this.

kronosNJGK106.zip 58k .zip file
 i even left some safety room. if that is stable for you then you can get started let me know if it is.


----------



## KronosNJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> here you go try this.
> 
> kronosNJGK106.zip 58k .zip file
> i even left some safety room. if that is stable for you then you can get started let me know if it is.


Ok, I'm running it and its stable, so thats a good start.

The problem I'm finding is that when I run a stress test, its throttling my core clock by 300 Mhz....here is a screenshot


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KronosNJ*
> 
> Ok, I'm running it and its stable, so thats a good start.
> 
> The problem I'm finding is that when I run a stress test, its throttling my core clock by 300 Mhz....here is a screenshot


ok and your core clock broke 1200? i will adjust it some more then. tell me what do you see when it throttles are you at max tdp? how about temps how are they?


----------



## KronosNJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok and your core clock broke 1200? i will adjust it some more then. tell me what do you see when it throttles are you at max tdp? how about temps how are they?


My temps are great, I actually have my GPU watercooled...not breaking 40C

I just know its throttling because thats what its saying on FurMark stress test. Not sure if you can see the image I attached.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KronosNJ*
> 
> My temps are great, I actually have my GPU watercooled...not breaking 40C
> 
> I just know its throttling because thats what its saying on FurMark stress test. Not sure if you can see the image I attached.


i did but i wanted to ask because certain factors can help me figure out the problem let me remod it and i will upload it on this post.

here you go.

kronosNJGK106.zip 58k .zip file
 i raised the tdp try it and let me know if its stable and if it throttles


----------



## KronosNJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i did but i wanted to ask because certain factors can help me figure out the problem let me remod it and i will upload it on this post.
> 
> here you go.
> 
> kronosNJGK106.zip 58k .zip file
> i raised the tdp try it and let me know if its stable and if it throttles


Its stable but still throttling


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KronosNJ*
> 
> Its stable but still throttling


you know in afterburner you can now raise the voltages right? raise the power limit but be careful.


----------



## KronosNJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you know in afterburner you can now raise the voltages right? raise the power limit but be careful.


I tried raising the power limit to 105 then 110% and there was no improvement in throttling...seemed to get worse to be honest.

Does it make a difference that I'm using the SuperClocked model GTX 660?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KronosNJ*
> 
> I tried raising the power limit to 105 then 110% and there was no improvement in throttling...seemed to get worse to be honest.
> 
> Does it make a difference that I'm using the SuperClocked model GTX 660?


okay let me raise your voltage and i want you to tell me if it works.

kronosNJGK106.zip 58k .zip file


----------



## KronosNJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> okay let me raise your voltage and i want you to tell me if it works.
> 
> kronosNJGK106.zip 58k .zip file


Stable but it seems like its getting worse with every update unfortunately. Now its down to 796 Mhz Core Clock and still throttling. Me raising the power to even 110% isn't making it any better.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KronosNJ*
> 
> Stable but it seems like its getting worse with every update unfortunately. Now its down to 796 Mhz Core Clock and still throttling. Me raising the power to even 110% isn't making it any better.


k then i will lower everything as i disabled boost cause it ussually works and btw if you didn't noticed i set your core to 1215 and your mem clock to 3250 but i will lower core again and re-enable boost

moddedgigabyteGK106.zip 122k .zip file


----------



## KronosNJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> k then i will lower everything as i disabled boost cause it ussually works and btw if you didn't noticed i set your core to 1215 and your mem clock to 3250 but i will lower core again and re-enable boost
> 
> moddedgigabyteGK106.zip 122k .zip file


Its not stable.

Just to ellaborate...throttling is alll over the place now. -100 Mhz to 1000 Mhz for a second. At first it came up like I had bad drivers again, I restarted and it looks clear again but when running a test that was my results.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KronosNJ*
> 
> Its not stable.
> 
> Just to ellaborate...throttling is alll over the place now. -100 Mhz to 1000 Mhz for a second. At first it came up like I had bad drivers again, I restarted and it looks clear again but when running a test that was my results.


ok then i will leave boost off

kronosNJGK106.zip 58k .zip file
oops sorry that modded bios was for another thread notice its name is moddedgigabyte i really apologize for that try this and if it throttles i will enable boost


----------



## kevindd992002

Is there a proven way to get rid of the 70C throttle limit for the GTX 670?


----------



## Wirerat

Stupid phone. Double post


----------



## Wirerat

Kevin it only will throttle u 13mhz. However u can flash a 770 bios on 670 to get boost 2.0 but imo 13mhz dnt matter much.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KronosNJ*
> 
> I tried raising the power limit to 105 then 110% and there was no improvement in throttling...seemed to get worse to be honest.
> You are only being throttled 13mhz at 70.
Click to expand...

those are 2 different guys wire. we are feeling around for kronosNJ's sweetspot. he his snapshot is of him throttling down 900MHz and i set his voltages right and i set his tdp at 26% but when i raised that a little to see if it helped he said it seemed like it was worse.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> it only will throttle u 13mhz at 70. Not a big deal. But you can flash a 770 bios on a 670 to get boost 2.0.


The 13MHz throttling is kind of a big deal to me since I'm overclocking my cards to their full potential. I thought setting all voltages in KBT to 1.212V will eliminate the 70C throttling? I have read in this very thread about that.

And about Boost 2.0, is there a disadvantage of doing that?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> those are 2 different guys wire. we are feeling around for kronosNJ's sweetspot. he his snapshot is of him throttling down 900MHz and i set his voltages right and his tpd was at 26% but when i raised that a little to see if it helped he said it seemed like it was worse.


my phone done that im trying to edit it now.


----------



## KronosNJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok then i will leave boost off
> 
> kronosNJGK106.zip 58k .zip file
> oops sorry that modded bios was for another thread notice its name is moddedgigabyte i really apologize for that try this and if it throttles i will enable boost


LOL

Well that makes sense now.

I'll update it later.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> The 13MHz throttling is kind of a big deal to me since I'm overclocking my cards to their full potential. I thought setting all voltages in KBT to 1.212V will eliminate the 70C throttling? I have read in this very thread about that.
> 
> And about Boost 2.0, is there a disadvantage of doing that?


not that know off. there is a lot of info in this thread.

the voltage to 1.212 will make your card run hotter. so actually it will make you throttle more.

you just need beter air flow or cooling if that 13mhz is very important. you have your fan at 100% at 69c?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> The 13MHz throttling is kind of a big deal to me since I'm overclocking my cards to their full potential. I thought setting all voltages in KBT to 1.212V will eliminate the 70C throttling? I have read in this very thread about that.
> 
> And about Boost 2.0, is there a disadvantage of doing that?


well i think if you can set your lower states higher then it would just throttle to that state which would be next in its phase thing is i dont know if that would be stable as you would have to chang clock states as well as volt states. lol maybe you make make the card just throttle to the default high performance setting. we just have to find someone who knows about the architecture to figure it out.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> well i think if you can set your lower states higher then it would just throttle to that state which would be next in its phase thing is i dont know if that would be stable as you would have to chang clock states as well as volt states. lol maybe you make make the card just throttle to the default high performance setting. we just have to find someone who knows about the architecture to figure it out.


I'm not sure if I understand what you mean. I hope you can explain further. Thanks.


----------



## Wirerat

kevin are you running the fan at 100% to keep it under 70c ?

you have a nice aftermarket cooler. That card shouldnt be even getting to 70c. can you try running it with the side panel off I think you have airflow problems.

before I went sli I have aartic twin turbo cooler on a single 660ti at 1360mhz 1.212 volts and it never reached 64c.

so I think with your cooler it should be under 70.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> kevin are you running the fan at 100% to keep it under 70c ?
> 
> you have a nice aftermarket cooler. That card shouldnt be even getting to 70c. can you try running it with the side panel off think you have airflow problems


I wouldn't want to do that because of the noise. I want my GPU to get pass 70C without throttling.

Yes, I know that but I live in a tropical country which has a 30~32C ambient temp so I have no choice. At stock clocks, the max load temp is 64C for my 2nd card. For my 1st card, I don't have any problems because it has an AIO cooler on it which makes the max stock load temp 46C only. I want to overclock my 2nd card to its full potential, meaning that I will overvolt it to 1.212V and increase the clocks until I notice artifacts/driver crashes just like what I did with the 1st card.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I wouldn't want to do that because of the noise. I want my GPU to get pass 70C without throttling.
> 
> Yes, I know that but I live in a tropical country which has a 30~32C ambient temp so I have no choice. At stock clocks, the max load temp is 64C for my 2nd card. For my 1st card, I don't have any problems because it has an AIO cooler on it which makes the max stock load temp 46C only. I want to overclock my 2nd card to its full potential, meaning that I will overvolt it to 1.212V and increase the clocks until I notice artifacts/driver crashes just like what I did with the 1st card.


so why not put a cooler on the 2nd card too ? its going to be difficult to have it all. so to speak. even with boost 2.0 there will be temp throttle. i just looked it up. boost 2.0 removed the tdp throttle not the temp throttle.

you want under 70c but you also want it quiet and at max clocks..hrmm well the only thing you can do is put it under water.

there has to be a trade off. you can pick 2 of these

1 quiet
2 max clocks
3 under 70c

not all three unless u go under water or atleast get a nice cooler.
.
13 mhz is like 1%. like i said there isnt going to be a diference execpt in a benchmark and you can run that with the fan 100%,


----------



## KronosNJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> those are 2 different guys wire. we are feeling around for kronosNJ's sweetspot. he his snapshot is of him throttling down 900MHz and i set his voltages right and i set his tdp at 26% but when i raised that a little to see if it helped he said it seemed like it was worse.


Its getting worse...I saw it hit 500 Mhz during stress test for a split second.

I was able to get this screen shot. Even messing with the power % made no difference.

Here is a screen shot...should I be worried about the GPU Load %?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> so why not put a cooler on the 2nd card too ? its going to be difficult to have it all. so to speak. even with boost 2.0 there will be temp throttle. i just looked it up. boost 2.0 removed the tdp throttle not the temp throttle.
> 
> you want under 70c but you also want it quiet..hrmm well the only thing you can do is put it under water.


Because that Arctic Cooler Hybrid Cooler is very expensive and I don't have space for another radiator on my case. I did read that Boost 2.0 removed that temp throttle as well, but I'm not 100% sure.

I don't want super quiet, actually, not just 100% all the time.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KronosNJ*
> 
> Its getting worse...I saw it hit 500 Mhz during stress test for a split second.
> 
> I was able to get this screen shot. Even messing with the power % made no difference.
> 
> Here is a screen shot...should I be worried about the GPU Load %?


k i will renable turbo because you have enough power i know when turbo is disabled it hangs out at like 300 to 600 MHz

kronosNJGK106.zip 58k .zip file
 so maybe its a turbo thing


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Because that Arctic Cooler Hybrid Cooler is very expensive and I don't have space for another radiator on my case. I did read that Boost 2.0 removed that temp throttle as well, but I'm not 100% sure.
> 
> I don't want super quiet, actually, not just 100% all the time.


both my cards can run over 1340mhz. I run them at stock voltage and at 1260mhz unless I am bench marking because my twin frozr cooler can keep them both under 65c that way. I can hear he psu before I ever hear my cards.

That last 100mhz gains me almost nothing in the games I play. not even 1 fps consistantly because my monitor is already maxed at 70hrz. I only have 660ti SLI and it rips through every game I play on pretty much any settings. I know your 670 sli is kicking butt. I wouldnt wory about the 13mhz until you can make a change on your cooler since the noise level is important to you.

I understand what you want. this is OVerclock.net


----------



## KronosNJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> k i will renable turbo because you have enough power i know when turbo is disabled it hangs out at like 300 to 600 MHz
> 
> kronosNJGK106.zip 58k .zip file
> so maybe its a turbo thing


Well not sure if this is progress but it was hanging out at 810 Mhz but it wasn't throttling. I did however see it drop to 300-500 for a second after a bit. Power is at 116%


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KronosNJ*
> 
> Well not sure if this is progress but it was hanging out at 810 Mhz but it wasn't throttling. I did however see it drop to 300-500 for a second after a bit. Power is at 116%


dj raise his power limit up to 125% or even 150%. it will stop throttling then until it gets hot.

you cannot max the voltage and not raise the tdp. that is causing the throttle.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> both my cards can run over 1340mhz. I run them at stock voltage and at 1260mhz unless I am bench marking because my twin frozr cooler can keep them both under 65c that way. I can hear he psu before I ever hear my cards.
> 
> That last 100mhz gains me almost nothing in the games I play. not even 1 fps consistantly because my monitor is already maxed at 70hrz. I only have 660ti SLI and it rips through every game I play on pretty much any settings. I know your 670 sli is kicking butt. I wouldnt wory about the 13mhz until you can make a change on your cooler since the noise level is important to you.
> 
> I understand what you want. this is OVerclock.net


Lol, gotcha. I'll see what I can do! Thanks for the comments.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> dj raise his power limit up to 125% or even 150%. it will stop throttling then until it gets hot.
> 
> you cannot max the voltage and not raise the tdp. that is causing the throttle.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KronosNJ*
> 
> Well not sure if this is progress but it was hanging out at 810 Mhz but it wasn't throttling. I did however see it drop to 300-500 for a second after a bit. Power is at 116%


i raised it his power is at 126% when i raised it to 140% he said it made it worse let me try it again.

kronosNJGK106.zip 58k .zip file
 this one is at 150%


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i raised it his power is at 126% when i raised it to 140% he said it made it worse let me try it again.
> 
> kronosNJGK106.zip 58k .zip file
> this one is at 150%


he has to max it afterburner too.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> he has to max it afterburner too.


lol thats what i was trying to tell him


----------



## KronosNJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol thats what i was trying to tell him


Here is what I've done. I turned the clock up 40 just to see if it made a difference and it didn't.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KronosNJ*
> 
> Here is what I've done. I turned the clock up 40 just to see if it made a difference and it didn't.


dont have to adjust clock i set it to 1215MHz run gpuz while you are benchmarking and tell me what you see in perfcap reason if it says pwr or vrel raise the power limit more in afterburner


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> dont have to adjust clock i set it to 1215MHz run gpuz while you are benchmarking and tell me what you see in perfcap reason if it says pwr or vrel raise the power limit more in afterburner


from the looks of that pic of his afterburner he hasnt unlocked the voltage. see how the top box is blank ?

edit
I just thought of something. I can adjust that box cause my cards are msi triple over voltage. nevermind.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> from the looks of that pic of his afterburner he hasnt unlocked the voltage. see how the top box is blank ?
> 
> edit
> I just thought of something. I can adjust that box cause my cards are msi triple over voltage. nevermind.


that would explain it lol


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that would explain it lol


so you dont check this box dj ??



or have this


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> so you dont check this box dj ??
> 
> 
> 
> or have this


yes you do and i dont think he did


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes you do and i dont think he did


Mine just has a added drop down for memory and aux voltage and I dont use either one. my memory artifacts at same place with or without the voltage add.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Mine just has a added drop down for memory and aux voltage and I dont use either one. my memory artifacts at same place with or without the voltage add.


but i think if we adjust the power limit it will automatically adjust voltages


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> but i think if we adjust the power limit it will automatically adjust voltages


yes but he should still unlock it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> yes but he should still unlock it.


i agree


----------



## KronosNJ

Ok I'm back.

I'm sorry still new to all this and had no idea thats what I had to do. I unlocked it but its showing at the max already...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KronosNJ*
> 
> Ok I'm back.
> 
> I'm sorry still new to all this and had no idea thats what I had to do. I unlocked it but its showing at the max already...


did you flash the last bios i flashed?


----------



## KronosNJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> did you flash the last bios i flashed?


Yes sir I did. The last bios has been flashed.

Here is my log file that I made. You can see how the voltage drops from 1.2 to 1.0 by itself and the Mhz dips to 500 still.

GPU-ZSensorLog.zip 34k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KronosNJ*
> 
> Yes sir I did. The last bios has been flashed.
> 
> Here is my log file that I made. You can see how the voltage drops from 1.2 to 1.0 by itself and the Mhz dips to 500 still.
> 
> GPU-ZSensorLog.zip 34k .zip file


i just did furmark and my gigabyte card is fine but my evga throttles so give me an hour to find a sweet spot in the bios and minimum throttling

update: i am almost there just give me a little bit more time


----------



## deadich

Do the all in one flash tool (uses the "Nvflash -4 -5 -6 X.rom"-command) work with sli? Cus my second card is now bricked and i cant seem to flash anything on it so i cant fix it, backing it up just creates a 0kb rom-file. Should i use some other command to flash the second card?

Is there anything that could help or is the card toast?

I have flashed before btw, and the first card flashed fine. the card shows error 43 in device manager btw.


----------



## rewtyw

Heres my score now with my modded bios. Still stable, no crashes in anything yet


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadich*
> 
> Do the all in one flash tool (uses the "Nvflash -4 -5 -6 X.rom"-command) work with sli? Cus my second card is now bricked and i cant seem to flash anything on it so i cant fix it, backing it up just creates a 0kb rom-file. Should i use some other command to flash the second card?
> 
> Is there anything that could help or is the card toast?
> 
> I have flashed before btw, and the first card flashed fine. the card shows error 43 in device manager btw.


yes you specify the second card with line: nvflash --index=1 whateverbiosname.rom use the original bios but if you dont have it give me the cards product number and i will get it for you

please dont post serial number either just the product number.


----------



## deadich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes you specify the second card with line: nvflash --index=1 whateverbiosname.rom use the original bios but if you dont have it give me the cards product number and i will get it for you
> please dont post serial number either just the product number.


I actually fixed it just before you posted. I assumed choosing the second gpu in the all in one flash tool would work, and it did flash the correct card, just not correctly( or well, it seems like all it did was remove the rom and not flash a new one). skipped the premade bat-file and just input the commands myself and now it works perfectly.

i used nvflash -6 vbiosname.rom


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadich*
> 
> I actually fixed it just before you posted. I assumed choosing the second gpu in the all in one flash tool would work, and it did flash the correct card, just not correctly. skipped the premade bat-file and just input the commands myself and now it works perfectly.
> 
> i used nvflash -6 vbiosname.rom


k cool


----------



## kevindd992002

I just talked with some OCN regulars here and they did confirm that they saw others in this thread successful in trying to bypass the 70C throttle limit although they're not entirely sure of the process. I hope somebody who has done this can chime in.

Thanks!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I just talked with some OCN regulars here and they did confirm that they saw others in this thread successful in trying to bypass the 70C throttle limit although they're not entirely sure of the process. I hope somebody who has done this can chime in.
> 
> Thanks!


hope they do figure it out maybe i can use that too lol


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I just talked with some OCN regulars here and they did confirm that they saw others in this thread successful in trying to bypass the 70C throttle limit although they're not entirely sure of the process. I hope somebody who has done this can chime in. Thanks!


I think someone got a little mixed up. in this thread they disable boost by setting the core and boost to the same value. People have been wanting to get rid of the 70c throttle since kepler came out.

Since you dont believe me. why dont you start a new thread and ask for it in the nvidea section.

you will get your answers by a ton of mods then.

I hope you make a new thread I would love if someone knows how to do it.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I think someone got a little mixed up. in this thread they disable boost by setting the core and boost to the same value. People have been wanting to get rid of the 70c throttle since kepler came out.
> 
> Since you dont believe me. why dont you start a new thread and ask for it in the nvidea section.
> 
> you will get your answers by a ton of mods then.
> 
> I hope you make a new thread I would love if someone knows how to do it.


Dude, it's not that I don't believe you. Please don't get me wrong. I'm just basing my thoughts by what I remember reading before. Did you read the whole thread from page 1?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Dude, it's not that I don't believe you. Please don't get me wrong. I'm just basing my thoughts by what I remember reading before. Did you read the whole thread from page 1?


I didnt mean to sound like it bothered me.

No, I did not read the whole thread . I have searched threw the thread and it gets brought up over and over though. I have also searched the web. I wanted this removed just like you.

if someone knew how to do this is would be a sticky with thread specifically covering how to remove the throttle.

it talks about it in your forum HERE I sugest you ask in that 670 overclocking thread.
 this is from that thread

However, the thing to keep in mind is, the maximum Kepler Boost will only be active when the card is not too hot or drawing too much power. If the card gets too hot, then the Kepler Boost value will be throttled down below its true maximum in 13MHz increments. The first thermal throttle point is at 70C, then 80C, then 85C and lastly at 95C.


----------



## djthrottleboi

i cant seem to set up sli with my gtx 660's while i got this gtx 650ti in my mobo. but i want that to be the dedicated physics card for my gtx 660's to take that load off my sli setup. anyone know how to fix that.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i cant seem to set up sli with my gtx 660's while i got this gtx 650ti in my mobo. but i want that to be the dedicated physics card for my gtx 660's to take that load off my sli setup. anyone know how to fix that.


Make sure the 660's are populating slots 1 and 2 and the 650 is in the 3rd slot. Then don't put a bridge on the 650. Bridge goes on the 660's only.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Make sure the 660's are populating slots 1 and 2 and the 650 is in the 3rd slot. Then don't put a bridge on the 650. Bridge goes on the 660's only.


they are and i dedicated the 650ti to physix

UPDATE: i installed hypersli and it fixed the issue.


----------



## AgMa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> maybe or i can set the card back to its original settings


What do you mean you can set the card back to its original settings?
Is there any risk if I try to flash the old legacy bios over the UEFI that I have now?Or just it won't be applied?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AgMa*
> 
> What do you mean you can set the card back to its original settings?
> Is there any risk if I try to flash the old legacy bios over the UEFI that I have now?Or just it won't be applied?


i mean i can look at an original bios and set your new bios to those settings


----------



## AgMa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i mean i can look at an original bios and set your new bios to those settings


Oh thanks for that... The mobo that will be inserted is a p67 gigabyte.Has someone from here tried it on a p67 with uefi bios?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AgMa*
> 
> Oh thanks for that... The mobo that will be inserted is a p67 gigabyte.Has someone from here tried it on a p67 with uefi bios?


give me the cards product number and the bios and i can find the original bios and use it as reference for the new bios


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> give me the cards product number and the bios and i can find the original bios and use it as reference for the new bios


You're too nice man. +1


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> You're too nice man. +1


thanks its just somebody has to help the guys.


----------



## AgMa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> give me the cards product number and the bios and i can find the original bios and use it as reference for the new bios


Part No.: 90-C1CS31-S0UAY0BZ

The bios is an .exe file from asus.I wil post it tomorrow


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AgMa*
> 
> Part No.: 90-C1CS31-S0UAY0BZ
> 
> The bios is an .exe file from asus.I wil post it tomorrow


delete the serial number i dont need that i have the bios and you can use gpu-z to extract your bios from your gpu


----------



## deadich

hmm, i used the visual 3D to mod my own bios and it's all wrong. When i run benchmarks the cards go to 1241 like they are supposed to. But in heavy graphical games they only go to default clock which is just 1071 (and voltage isnt max either). And also the performance is horrible, im getting like 20 fps where i used to have 80.

flashing back.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadich*
> 
> hmm, i used the visual 3D to mod my own bios and it's all wrong. When i run benchmarks the cards go to 1241 like they are supposed to. But in heavy graphical games they only go to default clock which is just 1071 (and voltage isnt max either). And also the performance is horrible, im getting like 20 fps where i used to have 80.
> 
> flashing back.


did you raise the power limit in an overclocking software?


----------



## deadich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> did you raise the power limit in an overclocking software?


doesnt make any difference. Im also getting constant ~5 second freezes in planetside 2. and like 30-60 fps with 40% gpu usage and not full clock, i have enabled maximize performance in nvidias control panel for planetside 2. Im gonna try everything i can think of now to try and see if i can fix it or if im gonna have to change back to the previous and hopefully get rid of the problem.

EDIT: do i have to use the remove protection command every time i flash?

EDIT2: nevermind, seems like the problem is isolated to planetside 2. goddamnit its unplayable for me all of a sudden. used to play it at 100+fps.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadich*
> 
> doesnt make any difference. Im also getting constant ~5 second freezes in planetside 2. and like 30-60 fps with 40% gpu usage and not full clock, i have enabled maximize performance in nvidias control panel for planetside 2. Im gonna try everything i can think of now to try and see if i can fix it or if im gonna have to change back to the previous and hopefully get rid of the problem.
> 
> EDIT: do i have to use the remove protection command every time i flash?
> 
> EDIT2: nevermind, seems like the problem is isolated to planetside 2. goddamnit its unplayable for me all of a sudden. used to play it at 100+fps.


run 3dmark11 and if it makes it through the whole benchmark with no problems then reinstall planetside 2 but if i remember that is a game with poorly written graphics and physx instructions. so it may just be that the instruction set was too hard for the gpu at stock but it managed and at a faster rate its now causing issures.


----------



## deadich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> run 3dmark11 and if it makes it through the whole benchmark with no problems then reinstall planetside 2 but if i remember that is a game with poorly written graphics and physx instructions. so it may just be that the instruction set was too hard for the gpu at stock but it managed and at a faster rate its now causing issures.


I flashed back to the old bios and the problem persisted. Then i OC'd my ram and my cpu and planetsida ran flawlessly with 120 fps on ultra... From around 30 fps. Im not sure if i needed 2 reboots for the gpu's to reset properly, if planetside for some reason runs horribly with unclocked cpu or 1333mhz ram or if it was just some bug i got from clearing cmos and it disappeared when i loaded my old OC bios settings. There might be some truth to the last one because i remember i had horrible performance in the bf4 beta with default bios options (cleared cmos for some reason) and when i oc'd everything it ran normally.

Im gonna try flashing the bios back again and im pretty sure planetside will run perfectly this time.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadich*
> 
> I flashed back to the old bios and the problem persisted. Then i OC'd my ram and my cpu and planetsida ran flawlessly with 120 fps on ultra... From around 30 fps. Im not sure if i needed 2 reboots for the gpu's to reset properly, if planetside for some reason runs horribly with unclocked cpu or 1333mhz ram or if it was just some bug i got from clearing cmos and it disappeared when i loaded my old OC bios settings. There might be some truth to the last one because i remember i had horrible performance in the bf4 beta with default bios options (cleared cmos for some reason) and when i oc'd everything it ran normally.
> 
> Im gonna try flashing the bios back again and im pretty sure planetside will run perfectly this time.


you do know that if you have a high oc for a while some parts wont ever work right when ran at stock. you have to oc them again to run them as they are used to the higher voltage

look at my extreme oc http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7775874


----------



## AgMa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> delete the serial number i dont need that i have the bios and you can use gpu-z to extract your bios from your gpu


Ok here is and the bios file: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/140145/Asus.GTX670.2048.130313.rom
If you can edit your post, delete my serial.Thanks in advance


----------



## pvt.joker

so with the latest beta drivers and bf4 i was getting some weird rubberbanding lag in game.. kept checking my connection etc as the reason since it wasn't consistent. finally gave up and modded a new bios, flashed it and have been stable with a higher boost clock now


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AgMa*
> 
> Ok here is and the bios file: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/140145/Asus.GTX670.2048.130313.rom
> If you can edit your post, delete my serial.Thanks in advance


working on it now.

her you go

moddedasusbiosandbackup.zip 244k .zip file


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvt.joker*
> 
> so with the latest beta drivers and bf4 i was getting some weird rubberbanding lag in game.. kept checking my connection etc as the reason since it wasn't consistent. finally gave up and modded a new bios, flashed it and have been stable with a higher boost clock now


I also had rubberbanding lag on some servers using the previous drivers. Also some other players were having the same problem at that moment. Could be the server or the game imo.


----------



## MattQC

Anyone knows why I cant flash the original bios on my Galaxy GTx 670 GC 4GB? I always get flashing artifacts and the card isnt recognized.

More info in this thread


----------



## kevindd992002

It seems that my card don't have the 70C downclock issue after I modified it with KBT. I'll post some pics when I get home later.


----------



## Wirerat

I downloaded the latest kombuster lastnight and using the gpu monitoring I found out the core speed gpuz reports is not the actual current core speed. One of my cards was limiting by overvoltage too.

It gives red limiting factors being imposed. I had to make some small adjustment to clear the limiting.

It seems these cards will completly ignore the base clock that you flash in if there is a limit happening. Not just throttle.

I got a significant performance boost by keeping the limit from appearing at any load.

I also noticed the 13mhz throttle at 70c was not happening.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I downloaded the latest kombuster lastnight and using the gpu monitoring I found out the core speed gpuz reports is not the actual current core speed. One of my cards was limiting by overvoltage too.
> 
> It gives red limiting factors being imposed. I had to make some small adjustment to clear the limiting.
> 
> It seems these cards will completly ignore the base clock that you flash in if there is a limit happening. Not just throttle.
> 
> I got a significant performance boost by keeping the limit from appearing at any load.
> 
> I also noticed the 13mhz throttle at 70c was not happening.


i noticed that too nthe base clock has to be under a certain number.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattQC*
> 
> Anyone knows why I cant flash the original bios on my Galaxy GTx 670 GC 4GB? I always get flashing artifacts and the card isnt recognized.
> 
> More info in this thread


you flashed the wrong bios and now you have to use options -4 -5 -6 to override the pci subsystem like this:

nvflash --protectoff

nvflash -4 -5 -6 whatever biosname.rom

this is why i say do not use options to flash a normal bios as if its the wrong bios nvflash will tell you and it wont allow you to flash the bios to the card.


----------



## MattQC

The card has a modded bios and works okay. When I try to flash back to the original using the nvflash -4 -5 -6 whatever biosname.rom command, it succeed but I get artifacts and 800x600 resolution.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you flashed the wrong bios and now you have to use potions -4 -5 -6 to override the pci subsystem like this:
> nvflash --protectoff
> 
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 whatever biosname.rom
> 
> this is why i say do not use options to flash a normal bios as if its the wrong bios nvflash will tell you and it wont allow you to flash the bios to the card.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattQC*
> 
> The card has a modded bios and works okay. When I try to flash back to the original using the nvflash -4 -5 -6 whatever biosname.rom command, it succeed but I get artifacts and 800x600 resolution.


then give me the modded bios and let me revert it back and try flashing the modded bios revert. i need your card product number or part number to get the default settings and make sure its the correct bios

ATTN: NVFLASH USERS DO NOT FLASH WITH OPTIONS -4 -5 -6 UNLESS YOU ARE SURE YOU HAVE THE CORRECT BIOS AS THIS WILL FORCE AN INCORRECT BIOS ONTO YOUR CARD. IF THE BIOS IS THE RIGHT ONE IT WILL FLASH WITHOUT THOSE OPTIONS.


----------



## lawson67

Hi i have 2 asus gtx660 direct cu 2 OC cards running in sli i have extracted the bios from both cards using GPZ they are both gk106.rom however nothing i do will get kgb.exe to mod them...it always says ...."kgb.exe Oh no, Bad checksum"....i have tried everything running as admin...setting kgb to run in compatibility mode the lot and have come to the conclusion i need help to do it...

So can anyone help unlock my bios files?....or can i download a already unlocked bios from anywhere if this is possible?...and where can i get it from?....or can anyone unlock them for me please?....many thanks in advance.

BTW i extracted the bios files from my cards using with latest standard version of GPU-Z.0.7.5

Gtx660bios04.zip 58k .zip file


gtx660bios09.zip 58k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawson67*
> 
> Hi i have 2 asus gtx660 direct cu 2 OC cards running in sli i have extracted the bios from both cards using GPZ they are both gk106.rom however nothing i do will get kgb.exe to mod them...it always says ...."kgb.exe Oh no, Bad checksum"....i have tried everything running as admin...setting kgb to run in compatibility mode the lot and have come to the conclusion i need help to do it...
> 
> So can anyone help unlock my bios files?....or can i download a already unlocked bios from anywhere if this is possible?...and where can i get it from?....or can anyone unlock them for me please?....many thanks in advance.
> 
> BTW i extracted the bios files from my cards using with latest standard version of GPU-Z.0.7.5
> 
> Gtx660bios04.zip 58k .zip file
> 
> 
> gtx660bios09.zip 58k .zip file


here use this

KeplerBiosTweaker.zip 98k .zip file
 i can still mod them if you want.


----------



## djthrottleboi




----------



## lawson67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> here use this
> 
> KeplerBiosTweaker.zip 98k .zip file
> i can still mod them if you want.


Thank you so much for that bit of software it opens them up fine?....sounds noob cos i am noob at this but do i have to change anything or do you just open it and re-save it?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawson67*
> 
> Thank you so much for that bit of software it opens them up fine?....sounds noob cos i am noob at this but do i have to change anything or do you just open it and re-save it?


you have to change things. you should go back to page 1 and read to make sure you know what your completely getting into. there are also tutorials for modding and you should read/watch those to understand the process a littlebit. there are also risks that come with this process and it should be of note that nobody here takes any responsibility for anything that happens to your cards. with that being said after reading if you want me to do them for you i will. but first read because i want to you to knowthat stuff.


----------



## lawson67

I have modded my bios copying the values that this guy did here http://www.overclock.net/t/1330897/official-gtx-660-non-ti-owners-club/440#post_19267756....only problem is i need to know how to flash back to a sli set up and choose the right card for the bios i modded....do you know how i go about doing that or do you know of a guide to flash to sli set up and choose card


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawson67*
> 
> I have modded my bios copying the values that this guy did here http://www.overclock.net/t/1330897/official-gtx-660-non-ti-owners-club/440#post_19267756....only problem is i need to know how to flash back to a sli set up and choose the right card for the bios i modded....do you know how i go about doing that or do you know of a guide to flash to sli set up and choose card


look back a couple of pages in this thread and the others or go to my profile and look up my posts i have explained it in these 2 threads you have been in a couple of times and as for his values be careful as each card is different and make sure you backup the bios of each card as what works for one may not work for the other


----------



## Imprezzion

Hey guys.

I'm about to get 2 Gigabyte GTX680 Windforce3X models for a SLI set.

Now, what's the best thing to do with these beasts?

1. Gigabyte SOC BIOS?
2. Make my own 1.212v + Power Target 680 BIOS from the original cards BIOS?
3. Flash a (modded) GTX770 Windforce3X BIOS?

Or any other idea? No way to go over 1.212v still is there? Even on these cards?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> I'm about to get 2 Gigabyte GTX680 Windforce3X models for a SLI set.
> 
> Now, what's the best thing to do with these beasts?
> 
> 1. Gigabyte SOC BIOS?
> 2. Make my own 1.212v + Power Target 680 BIOS from the original cards BIOS?
> 3. Flash a (modded) GTX770 Windforce3X BIOS?
> 
> Or any other idea? No way to go over 1.212v still is there? Even on these cards?


what type moniter do you have?
Are you using stock cooling?

I ask that because I am running two 660ti in sli on 1080p. I actually lowered my clock a little bit when went to sli to keep temps down. Also there was gpu power to spare so a I traded for a silent cool rig.

Yes they flash the 770 bios to get boost 2.0 on the 680/670.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> I'm about to get 2 Gigabyte GTX680 Windforce3X models for a SLI set.
> 
> Now, what's the best thing to do with these beasts?
> 
> 1. Gigabyte SOC BIOS?
> 2. Make my own 1.212v + Power Target 680 BIOS from the original cards BIOS?
> 3. Flash a (modded) GTX770 Windforce3X BIOS?
> 
> Or any other idea? No way to go over 1.212v still is there? Even on these cards?


lol to be honest at stock 2 680's are already overkill so i recommend leaving them as is unless you are a tweaker and cant just let things be then go with wirerats option and get gpu boost 2.0

anybody using furmark to benchmark a nvidia card if you are stable other places and still throttling read this http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/275160-29-throttling


----------



## Anti Hero

Hey guys, can anyone tell me if mod your own bios option #2 works with sli? Or if there's an extra step involved if it does indeed work? Never done this before and i'm a little apprehensive about it. Any and all info is apprecoated. Thanks.

Option #2 i'm talking about.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Hey guys, can anyone tell me if mod your own bios option #2 works with sli? Or if there's an extra step involved if it does indeed work? Never done this before and i'm a little apprehensive about it. Any and all info is apprecoated. Thanks.
> 
> Option #2 i'm talking about.


are you trying to flash both cards or just the second one? i can make you a batch file to do it all you got to do is run it and select the card and ftr nvflash --index= selects the cards and the number is dependant on the order placed in the mobo. for example:

nvflash --index=0 whateverbiosname.rom // flashes first gpu

nvflash --index=1 whateverbiosname.rom //flashes second gpu


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> are you trying to flash both cards or just the second one? i can make you a batch file to do it all you got to do is run it and select the card and ftr nvflash --index= selects the cards and the number is dependant on the order placed in the mobo. for example:
> 
> nvflash --index=0 whateverbiosname.rom // flashes first gpu
> 
> nvflash --index=1 whateverbiosname.rom //flashes second gpu


I want to flash both of them. Both are unflashed as of now. That would be awesome. Is it easier to do that way? Do I still need to back up and everything? Again im new to this so bear with me.

Thanks for the reply and help, much appreciated.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> I want to flash both of them. Both are unflashed as of now. That would be awesome. Is it easier to do that way? Do I still need to back up and everything? Again im new to this so bear with me.
> 
> Thanks for the reply and help, much appreciated.


if you want it the easy way i will make a batch file. i need the names of the bios you are flashing and be sure to backup both cards bios bios. and this file you have to place in the same folder as the bios and nvflash and also be sure to number which bios goes to which card


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if you want it the easy way i will make a batch file. i need the names of the bios you are flashing and be sure to backup both cards bios bios. and this file you have to place in the same folder as the bios and nvflash and also be sure to number which bios goes to which card


Ok, cool. I'll grab the names for you tomorrow. Appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Ok, cool. I'll grab the names for you tomorrow. Appreciate it. Thanks


k no problem.


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> k no problem.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> k no problem.


Hey man, sorry for the delay.

Here's the bios versions.

Gpu 0 - 80.04.31.00.81

Gpu 1 - 80.04.31.00.40

Also, do you happen to have original bios' for those? Again, thanks for your help. Very much appreciate it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Hey man, sorry for the delay.
> 
> Here's the bios versions.
> 
> Gpu 0 - 80.04.31.00.81
> 
> Gpu 1 - 80.04.31.00.40
> 
> Also, do you happen to have original bios' for those? Again, thanks for your help. Very much appreciate it.


i mean what are the filenames in your folder and as for the original bios you should have the original bios of both your cards backed up as no bios original or not will work like the the bios you had. meaning you lose factory oc's an all.


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i mean what are the filenames in your folder and as for the original bios you should have the original bios of both your cards backed up as no bios original or not will work like the the bios you had. meaning you lose factory oc's an all.


I've got an issue there. The original bios saves got deleted. I f*cked up and deleted the incorrect files. How far up s*it creek am I since that happened?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> I've got an issue there. The original bios saves got deleted. I f*cked up and deleted the incorrect files. How far up s*it creek am I since that happened?


you did not mod the gpu's yet did you?


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you did not mod the gpu's yet did you?


Yes. I followed the instructions from the easy mod your bios and used all in one flash tool. I see the voltages getting to 1.210 but get bad skipping.


----------



## Anti Hero

@djthrottleboi I got my cards flashed last night. I found my original bios', set them back to stock and did a manual flash instead of using the all in one. Thank God, I freaked out when I thought they got deleted. Thanks for your help anyway. Appreciate it.

I ran some benchmarks last night and got some pretty damn big gains.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> @djthrottleboi I got my cards flashed last night. I found my original bios', set them back to stock and did a manual flash instead of using the all in one. Thank God, I freaked out when I thought they got deleted. Thanks for your help anyway. Appreciate it.
> 
> I ran some benchmarks last night and got some pretty damn big gains.


ok no problem.


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok no problem.


Ok so this flash seems to be pretty unstable after some testing today. If I give you the stock rom could you possibly customize it for me? Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Ok so this flash seems to be pretty unstable after some testing today. If I give you the stock rom could you possibly customize it for me? Let me know. Thanks.


yes i can

just post both of them here


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes i can
> just post both of them here


OK cool, I used one rom that flashes both. The cards are exactly the same model and revision. Can you work with that?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> OK cool, I used one rom that flashes both. The cards are exactly the same model and revision. Can you work with that?


yes i can though it is best to have both cards bios modded individually so post and i will do the modding.


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes i can though it is best to have both cards bios modded individually so post and i will do the modding.


Ok, I tried to sign up for rapidshare just now and the registration isnt available right now on their end. Whats another file sharing site I can use to get the file posted?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Ok, I tried to sign up for rapidshare just now and the registration isnt available right now on their end. Whats another file sharing site I can use to get the file posted?


upload it here you zip it and then attach here using the paperclip in the chat.


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> upload it here you zip it and then attach here using the paperclip in the chat.


Ok, here you go.

Asus.GTX670.2048.120416.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Ok, here you go.
> 
> Asus.GTX670.2048.120416.zip 56k .zip file


try this

moddedAsus.GTX670.2048.120416.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> try this
> 
> moddedAsus.GTX670.2048.120416.zip 56k .zip file


Damn, that was fast lol. Going to give it a go after I eat dinner. What goes into modding a rom like you just did? Thanks man.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Damn, that was fast lol. Going to give it a go after I eat dinner. What goes into modding a rom like you just did? Thanks man.


k let me know if it works. i've been doing it so much it takes no time now.


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> k let me know if it works. i've been doing it so much it takes no time now.


I bet. I meant what do you do to the rom? Just add code to it or...?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> I bet. I meant what do you do to the rom? Just add code to it or...?


upped the voltage tdp and i was going to oc the mem but i decided to leave that to you so you can learn how.


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> upped the voltage tdp and i was going to oc the mem but i decided to leave that to you so you can learn how.


Oh ok. Will the power limit be higher as well? I'd have no idea even where to start to oc the mem unless you're talking about oc'ing it through afterburner.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Oh ok. Will the power limit be higher as well? I'd have no idea even where to start to oc the mem unless you're talking about oc'ing it through afterburner.


yes and yes thats how you do it and when you find a stable point i can add the mem clock oc as i have the bios


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes and yes thats how you do it and when you find a stable point i can add the mem clock oc as i have the bios


Ok so I got them flashed. Ran a benchmark with no overclocks to make sure they would run smoothly. After that I went to apply higher clocks and when I hit apply everything saves but the core voltage. It drops back down to zero. Any ideas why?

I see what you did. It's already set to 1.2v. The power limit % is way higher than it used to be. I used to max it out on the slider but I'm not sure if that's safe anymore... Should I still max it out or not?


----------



## kevindd992002

How does a 1880 score in Heaven 4.0 sound for two Gigabte GTX 670's in SLI and overclocked?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> How does a 1880 score in Heaven 4.0 sound for two Gigabte GTX 670's in SLI and overclocked?


perfect i had 1680


----------



## Anti Hero

Got just under 4k on my last Valley bench a little while ago. Seems I can't get the core to oc much. Still a great bench though. Thanks for all your help dj.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Got just under 4k on my last Valley bench a little while ago. Seems I can't get the core to oc much. Still a great bench though. Thanks for all your help dj.


no problem


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> perfect i had 1680


Oh ok, great then. Off to playing BF4









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Got just under 4k on my last Valley bench a little while ago. Seems I can't get the core to oc much. Still a great bench though. Thanks for all your help dj.


What's your video card again? Got around 3800 in Valley.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh ok, great then. Off to playing BF4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your video card again? Got around 3800 in Valley.


i dont think they use the same settings because for the life of me i cant get that high but look at my 3dmark11 score http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7775874


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i dont think they use the same settings because for the life of me i cant get that high but look at my 3dmark11 score http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7775874


Ahh.. My 1st video card runs at 1359MHz and 3772 MHz (core and memory clock, respectively) and my 2nd card runs at 1241MHz and 3564MHz. I got lucky with my 2nd card, it's very high clocking









I'll try 3D Mark later to compare.


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i dont think they use the same settings because for the life of me i cant get that high but look at my 3dmark11 score http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7775874


Speaking of, with this last flash I can't hardly get my core clock up at all. Any ideas why?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ahh.. My 1st video card runs at 1359MHz and 3772 MHz (core and memory clock, respectively) and my 2nd card runs at 1241MHz and 3564MHz. I got lucky with my 2nd card, it's very high clocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try 3D Mark later to compare.


please do so i know if i'm doing something wrong.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Speaking of, with this last flash I can't hardly get my core clock up at all. Any ideas why?


robably because of boost. are you changing the power limit?


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> please do so i know if i'm doing something wrong.
> robably because of boost. are you changing the power limit?


Oh ok. Yeah I upped it. Is it ok to max out like I had before or no?

Here's what i'm getting now which i'm extremely happy with. This was after a Valley bench.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Oh ok. Yeah I upped it. Is it ok to max out like I had before or no?
> 
> Here's what i'm getting now which i'm extremely happy with. This was after a Valley bench.


you can if you want and if it runs too high then just bring it down.


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you can if you want and if it runs too high then just bring it down.


What's a safe range for it to be in?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> What's a safe range for it to be in?


you have to feel around. test it as you mod it using 3dmark11 and when you can complete that bench 3 times without chrashing you are stable


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you have to feel around. test it as you mod it using 3dmark11 and when you can complete that bench 3 times without chrashing you are stable


Yeah im stable as of right now. I'm going to leave it. My last question for you I promise...

If you notice in the screen cap I posted only one of the cards power consumption or tdp was maxed while benching and the other didn't even move. Is that normal? Or should they both be maxed while stressed?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Yeah im stable as of right now. I'm going to leave it. My last question for you I promise...
> 
> If you notice in the screen cap I posted only one of the cards power consumption or tdp was maxed while benching and the other didn't even move. Is that normal? Or should they both be maxed while stressed?


eh it varies and you could be using them past 117% and it wont show in gpu-z


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> eh it varies and you could be using them past 117% and it wont show in gpu-z


Ok, so its nothing to worry about?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Ok, so its nothing to worry about?




this is without modified voltage and the gigabyte is stock but unlocked and the evga is unlocked only max tdp is unlocked


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 
> 
> this is without modified voltage and the gigabyte is stock but unlocked and the evga is unlocked only max tdp is unlocked


hmm, both of your power consumption loads seem to be maxed. Wonder why only one of mine maxes out and I get nothing from the other. Seems like they both should be working at the same level while under load. I'm just worried that something might happen if one of the cards isn't getting enough.


----------



## NightHawk06

hey guys I'm need of help I just installed Windows 8.1 using UEFI mode and when I installed my graphic card after I did a clean install threw my gtx 670 ftw
2gb signature in system and turn on system I got a Reset cmos saying GOP IGFX Graphic is not installed which is the Graphic card
can anyone help me find GTX 670 ftw 2gb signature a UEFI bios?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> hey guys I'm need of help I just installed Windows 8.1 using UEFI mode and when I installed my graphic card after I did a clean install threw my gtx 670 ftw
> 2gb signature in system and turn on system I got a Reset cmos saying GOP IGFX Graphic is not installed which is the Graphic card
> can anyone help me find GTX 670 ftw 2gb signature a UEFI bios?


was the card modded? was the flash successful? evga will give you the bios contact them and tell them you want the uefi bios.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> hmm, both of your power consumption loads seem to be maxed. Wonder why only one of mine maxes out and I get nothing from the other. Seems like they both should be working at the same level while under load. I'm just worried that something might happen if one of the cards isn't getting enough.


i set the power limit in evga precision x i maxed the power limit on both cards and i do cards individually as not all cards are the same.


----------



## rx1

Hey guys, got a couple of MSI GTX 760 OC that i have in SLI a few days ago, and been looking to overclock them.
They're voltage locked so will have to mod the bios.

Voltage is currenty locked at default 1.2v and i'm looking to increase it to 1.212
but not having much luck.

KGB dosn't support GTX 760 so i'm using Kepler Bios Tweaker but some options are disabled (normal?)

Here's pictures of the diffrent tabs in KBT.


http://imgur.com/2zqYU

I'm guessing i will have to increase Max Voltage #2 but that's rather hard when it's greyed out.

Any suggestions?

-- RX1

Edit: Current rig that shows up is my very old one havn't updated it for a long long time.

Edit2: For anyone wanting to see the bios file i uploaded it to speedyshare http://www.speedyshare.com/gtKCd/MSIGTX760TFOC.rom


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rx1*
> 
> Hey guys, got a couple of MSI GTX 760 OC that i have in SLI a few days ago, and been looking to overclock them.
> They're voltage locked so will have to mod the bios.
> 
> Voltage is currenty locked at default 1.2v and i'm looking to increase it to 1.212
> but not having much luck.
> 
> KGB dosn't support GTX 760 so i'm using Kepler Bios Tweaker but some options are disabled (normal?)
> 
> Here's pictures of the diffrent tabs in KBT.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/2zqYU
> 
> I'm guessing i will have to increase Max Voltage #2 but that's rather hard when it's greyed out.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> -- RX1
> 
> Edit: Current rig that shows up is my very old one havn't updated it for a long long time.
> 
> Edit2: For anyone wanting to see the bios file i uploaded it to speedyshare http://www.speedyshare.com/gtKCd/MSIGTX760TFOC.rom


yeah this looks iffy as its the new gen. i would wait until there is a guide for oc'ing the 700 series as there is no known way to mod the 760 bios safely. you neeed someone who has attempted it before toguide you so i recommend this thread.https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CCcQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F1403674%2Fofficial-nvidia-gtx-760-owners-club&ei=Z1DqUoSOGsTAyAHRqoDQCg&usg=AFQjCNGvlRJs82Pu1soSxmWrDksZbO4Rug&sig2=0AkLMoYskGhGRlaOa3_QlA&bvm=bv.60444564,d.aWc

i can still mod it but i cant garauntee success.

MSIGTX760TFOC.zip 58k .zip file
 here i gave you a higher power limit


----------



## rx1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah this looks iffy as its the new gen. i would wait until there is a guide for oc'ing the 700 series as there is no known way to mod the 760 bios safely. you neeed someone who has attempted it before toguide you so i recommend this thread.https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CCcQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F1403674%2Fofficial-nvidia-gtx-760-owners-club&ei=Z1DqUoSOGsTAyAHRqoDQCg&usg=AFQjCNGvlRJs82Pu1soSxmWrDksZbO4Rug&sig2=0AkLMoYskGhGRlaOa3_QlA&bvm=bv.60444564,d.aWc
> 
> i can still mod it but i cant garauntee success.
> 
> MSIGTX760TFOC.zip 58k .zip file
> here i gave you a higher power limit


I'll probably wait awhile then, thanks for all the help either way.

-- RX1


----------



## NightHawk06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> was the card modded? was the flash successful? evga will give you the bios contact them and tell them you want the uefi bios.
> 
> ya got ahold of them this morning they sent it right away flashed it no problems working


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawk06*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> was the card modded? was the flash successful? evga will give you the bios contact them and tell them you want the uefi bios.
> 
> ya got ahold of them this morning they sent it right away flashed it no problems working
Click to expand...

sweet deal


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> please do so i know if i'm doing something wrong.
> robably because of boost. are you changing the power limit?


Sure, but the thing is we can't compare results because we have different cards? I have two GTX 670's and I think you have 660's only?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Sure, but the thing is we can't compare results because we have different cards? I have two GTX 670's and I think you have 660's only?


yeah good point oh well ordering the 770 tomorrow gonna do overkill and have a 660 as a dedicated physx card


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah good point oh well ordering the 770 tomorrow gonna do overkill and have a 660 as a dedicated physx card


770? Really? You dnt want to run sli anymore? Isnt the 770 a little less powerful than your 660s sli?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 770? Really? You dnt want to run sli anymore? Isnt the 770 a little less powerful than your 660s sli?


Of course. But 770 is much more future proof. With higher res displays and games like BF4 as well as the prices of 770's coming down, there's no reason not to upgrade to a higher part if you can afford it.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Of course. But 770 is much more future proof. With higher res displays and games like BF4 as well as the prices of 770's coming down, there's no reason not to upgrade to a higher part if you can afford it.


A 770 is a 680, I don't know that you can call it much more future proof. By time 660 SLI is obsolete/slow so will a 680/770 considering 660 SLI is a good bit faster than a single 680/770.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> A 770 is a 680, I don't know that you can call it much more future proof. By time 660 SLI is obsolete/slow so will a 680/770 considering 660 SLI is a good bit faster than a single 680/770.


Meaning you can SLI 770's and it will destroy a 660 SLI rig.

That's what I was implying.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 770? Really? You dnt want to run sli anymore? Isnt the 770 a little less powerful than your 660s sli?


i can three way sli 770's so i figure go one 770 now and then as time goes on grab 2 more i will be getting a i7-4770k next month with a new mobo


----------



## Malik

Guys i have problem and i dont know how to fix this...

*EVGA GTX 670 2GB

Product Code: 02G-P4-2670-KR

Latest bios: 80.04.5C*

The problem: when i set max. voltage, that is 1.212V *drivers are out*. For example when i set in msi afterburner like this:



and gpu hit 1.212V voltage, the benchmark goes out and nv driver is reset.

I only changed via Kepler BIOS Tweaker 1.26, fan speed range, and max voltage. Here is screen:


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> Guys i have problem and i dont know how to fix this...
> 
> *EVGA GTX 670 2GB
> 
> Product Code: 02G-P4-2670-KR
> 
> Latest bios: 80.04.5C*
> 
> The problem: when i set max. voltage, that is 1.212V *drivers are out*. For example when i set in msi afterburner like this:
> 
> 
> 
> and gpu hit 1.212V voltage, the benchmark goes out and nv driver is reset.
> 
> I only changed via Kepler BIOS Tweaker 1.26, fan speed range, and max voltage. Here is screen:


it is because you have to balance the voltage stages kepler likes voltage


----------



## Malik

How to do that ?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i can three way sli 770's so i figure go one 770 now and then as time goes on grab 2 more i will be getting a i7-4770k next month with a new mobo


upgrading is fun. Good luck with the haswell lottery. The first 4670k I got was pretty bad. It would not oc past 4.4. The 2nd which I am running is a little better at 4.7.

I was thinking about moving from 660ti sli to a 780 but im holding for maxwell. My display only shows 70hz anyway.


----------



## kevindd992002

In SLI mode, would it make a difference if I install the higher overclocking card in the primary PCIE slot compared to installing it in the secondary PCIE slot considering both of the slots are running in x8 mode for my board?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> In SLI mode, would it make a difference if I install the higher overclocking card in the primary PCIE slot compared to installing it in the secondary PCIE slot considering both of the slots are running in x8 mode for my board?


no the cards share the rendering load. I have tested mine both ways. No significant change.

Card 1 does frame 1,3,5,7,9 card 2 does 2,4,6,8,10 ecept it isnt that perfectly even but you get the idea. Switching them does nothing.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> no the cards share the rendering load. I have tested mine both ways. No significant change.
> 
> Card 1 does frame 1,3,5,7,9 card 2 does 2,4,6,8,10 ecept it isnt that perfectly even but you get the idea. Switching them does nothing.


exactly


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Meaning you can SLI 770's and it will destroy a 660 SLI rig.
> 
> That's what I was implying.


I doubt it, but OK. By time 660 SLI isn't relevant it would likely be due to memory bus/vram limitations, which don't change by going 770.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> no the cards share the rendering load. I have tested mine both ways. No significant change.
> 
> Card 1 does frame 1,3,5,7,9 card 2 does 2,4,6,8,10 ecept it isnt that perfectly even but you get the idea. Switching them does nothing.


Thanks. But how about for SLI incompatible games, would they use the card in the primary slot always? So in this case, installing the lower clocking card in the primary slot and the higher clocking card in the secondary slot is a bad idea? Or does the SLI driver intelligently knows this and will use the card with the higher clock?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I doubt it, but OK. By time 660 SLI isn't relevant it would likely be due to memory bus/vram limitations, which don't change by going 770.


the memory is faster on the 770 and if looking at a resale value it would be easier to resell a 770 than a 660 and on another note the 770 gets cool leds so looks better in a rig. in sli the 770' perform way better than the 660's in sli and yes some of that performance is wasted but if you notice that with each gpu upgrade you see graphic effects that were not present with the last gpu wether it be a cloud or a spark. not neccesary to upgrade? of course it not but it is a preference of mine. i am upgrading my computer and so theres no point in upgrading everything and leaving the gpu' the same.


----------



## anubis1127

Just save up another $100 and get a gk110 is the point I was getting at.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Just save up another $100 and get a gk110 is the point I was getting at.


dont want that though. i want the 770 as if i get another 100 i wont be spending it on a gpu got a fiance here that doesn't want me to get the 770 so if she is allowing me to get this and doesn't really want me too why push it and go higher? my point is everyone has there reasons. i settled on the 770 because it is good for my situation. it is a better card than a 660 and it will have better performance and it is priced just right to justify getting it as i have ran out of excuses for upgrading to a woman who doesn't know anything about computers. hell my last upgrade was 6 components ago.


----------



## anubis1127

Cool, cool. Well I'm sure you'll enjoy it. I had several 680/770s and they are still fine cards.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Cool, cool. Well I'm sure you'll enjoy it. I had several 680/770s and they are still fine cards.


i was going to get a 680 and flash it to a 770


----------



## Wirerat

you will enjoy the 770 im sure man.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> dont want that though. i want the 770 as if i get another 100 i wont be spending it on a gpu got a fiance here that doesn't want me to get the 770 so if she is allowing me to get this and doesn't really want me too why push it and go higher? my point is everyone has there reasons. i settled on the 770 because it is good for my situation. it is a better card than a 660 and it will have better performance and it is priced just right to justify getting it as i have ran out of excuses for upgrading to a woman who doesn't know anything about computers. hell my last upgrade was 6 components ago.


Get the 770's you'll love them. I have two 670's and a 660. The 670's are awesome cards and the 770 is even better. You' won't regret it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Get the 770's you'll love them. I have two 670's and a 660. The 670's are awesome cards and the 770 is even better. You' won't regret it.


yeah i'm going to get the dualbios evga and use a 660 as a dedicated physics card.


----------



## anubis1127

Get the classified 680 if you want evga.

That way you are not stuck at 1.212v. Or get the lightning, either one can do up to 1.3-1.35V.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Get the classified 680 if you want evga.
> 
> That way you are not stuck at 1.212v. Or get the lightning, either one can do up to 1.3-1.35V.


they have bios's for the 770 that can go higher.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah i'm going to get the dualbios evga and use a 660 as a dedicated physics card.


I'm pretty sure the 770 is a stronger phys-ix renderer. You may want to try both ways before settling on the 660 for physix. I"ve looked into doing the same thing, and I ended up sticking with one of the 670's for physix


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the 770 is a stronger phys-ix renderer. You may want to try both ways before settling on the 660 for physix. I"ve looked into doing the same thing, and I ended up sticking with one of the 670's for physix


i agree that the 770 is a stronger physx renderer but it is also the stronger graphic renderer so i would have less performance than i would with the 660 dedicated


----------



## Nw0rb

Iv had a galaxy 680 gc 2 gb for a yr n figured why not base clocks are 1110-1176 1202 boost now that iv unlocked it with kgb my clocks are all wacky like in game and benchs its boosting to 1306 stock now not really sure if i messed something up n i need to reflash or if tyhis is what its supposed to act


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> Iv had a galaxy 680 gc 2 gb for a yr n figured why not base clocks are 1110-1176 1202 boost now that iv unlocked it with kgb my clocks are all wacky like in game and benchs its boosting to 1306 stock now not really sure if i messed something up n i need to reflash or if tyhis is what its supposed to act


does it crash? If it does redo kgb and lower max boost a little or lower the oc in afterburner. If it dnt crash just enjoy the boost.


----------



## Nw0rb

It only is crashing during heaven and in the kgb max boost is 1228 and somehow im hitting 1306 ? so do i change the 1228 to say 1202 or something like that ?

# Voltage = 1212500
# Voltage = 1200000
# Voltage = 1187500
Voltage = 1175000
# Voltage = 1162500
# Voltage = 1150000
I only changed that this time i flashed and now stock boost is 1228 and temps and everything seem to be OK now so weird flash with 11875 and it doesn't work but 11750 worked and i'm getting stable 1254 OC so happy it worked not sure what would have been different tho


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> It only is crashing during heaven and in the kgb max boost is 1228 and somehow im hitting 1306 ? so do i change the 1228 to say 1202 or something like that ?
> 
> # Voltage = 1212500
> # Voltage = 1200000
> # Voltage = 1187500
> Voltage = 1175000
> # Voltage = 1162500
> # Voltage = 1150000
> I only changed that this time i flashed and now stock boost is 1228 and temps and everything seem to be OK now so weird flash with 11875 and it doesn't work but 11750 worked and i'm getting stable 1254 OC so happy it worked not sure what would have been different tho


I flashed my gpu many times before I settled. These kepler cards are hard to oc.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> It only is crashing during heaven and in the kgb max boost is 1228 and somehow im hitting 1306 ? so do i change the 1228 to say 1202 or something like that ?
> 
> # Voltage = 1212500
> # Voltage = 1200000
> # Voltage = 1187500
> Voltage = 1175000
> # Voltage = 1162500
> # Voltage = 1150000
> I only changed that this time i flashed and now stock boost is 1228 and temps and everything seem to be OK now so weird flash with 11875 and it doesn't work but 11750 worked and i'm getting stable 1254 OC so happy it worked not sure what would have been different tho


voltages aren't balanced and you have to limit boost too a stable clock or it will boost you unstable.


----------



## Nw0rb

I get that but it was1228 boost and when I set it to unlock woth out changing the voltage I did it was boosting 1305 for nno reason stock


----------



## Wirerat

Because the card overclocks itself when you provide headrom. You increasd the power max if you didnt touch the voltage and it can still raise voltages.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> I get that but it was1228 boost and when I set it to unlock woth out changing the voltage I did it was boosting 1305 for nno reason stock


would you like me to balance your voltages? then you can set the boost limit to what you think is stable.


----------



## Nw0rb

Heres the thing I dont think it even flashed correctly when it was acting all weird because now that iv flashed it with a step lower voltage its only boosting to the 1228 that was set in kgb config. So I believe that after the third flash i did today it worked correctly the voltages and temps are great I get 1.200 instead of 1.212 now I don't know if I reflash it with the other voltage if it would work seeing all i did was change one step down. Like im at 1254/7000 on memory up from 1228 but I feel that maybe the flash went wrong the first 2 times and now that iv changed the voltage its working but just not at 1.212

OK my kgb cfg looks like this the only thing i changed is *

# EXPERIMENTAL: This Setting makes the checksum calculate to
# the same value it originally was by manipulating an unused
# section of the bois. This may be needed for the new style
# UEFI vbios. Set this to 1 if you want to preserve the orig
# checksum. Set to 0 for the previous behavior of re-calculating
# the checksum. NOTE: if you're not having driver detection
# problems leave this at 0.
#
Preserve_Original_Checksum = 0

# Fan settings
Fan_Min = 30
Fan_Max = 100

# Board power settings
Max_Power_Target = 150

# Max Boost Frequency. Uncomment this if you want to change the
# maximum frequency your card will boost to.
#Max_Boost_Freq = 1228

# WARNING:
# The following are valid voltages. I suggest you
# use these values rather than coming up with your
# own. 1212500 is the max and it is normally hard limited.
# If you go over the max and your board is hard limited
# you may actually get a much lower voltage than you
# expect.
#
# Voltage = 1212500
# Voltage = 1200000
# Voltage = 1187500 *** this to
Voltage = 1175000**** this and it works great boost is 1228 but if i do 11875 it boosts to 1306 stock and crashs on everything but with this is rock stable
# Voltage = 1162500
# Voltage = 1150000

On a side not i was able to pull a 7600 in firestrike with other volt but crashs randomly during 3dmark and mark 11 crashed instantly in heaven 4.0 and now it works great dont get me wrong if i can flash it and still get the 1.212 voltage with out it boosting to 1306 for no reason


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> Heres the thing I dont think it even flashed correctly when it was acting all weird because now that iv flashed it with a step lower voltage its only boosting to the 1228 that was set in kgb config. So I believe that after the third flash i did today it worked correctly the voltages and temps are great I get 1.200 instead of 1.212 now I don't know if I reflash it with the other voltage if it would work seeing all i did was change one step down. Like im at 1254/7000 on memory up from 1228 but I feel that maybe the flash went wrong the first 2 times and now that iv changed the voltage its working but just not at 1.212
> 
> OK my kgb cfg looks like this the only thing i changed is *
> 
> # EXPERIMENTAL: This Setting makes the checksum calculate to
> # the same value it originally was by manipulating an unused
> # section of the bois. This may be needed for the new style
> # UEFI vbios. Set this to 1 if you want to preserve the orig
> # checksum. Set to 0 for the previous behavior of re-calculating
> # the checksum. NOTE: if you're not having driver detection
> # problems leave this at 0.
> #
> Preserve_Original_Checksum = 0
> 
> # Fan settings
> Fan_Min = 30
> Fan_Max = 100
> 
> # Board power settings
> Max_Power_Target = 150
> 
> # Max Boost Frequency. Uncomment this if you want to change the
> # maximum frequency your card will boost to.
> #Max_Boost_Freq = 1228
> 
> # WARNING:
> # The following are valid voltages. I suggest you
> # use these values rather than coming up with your
> # own. 1212500 is the max and it is normally hard limited.
> # If you go over the max and your board is hard limited
> # you may actually get a much lower voltage than you
> # expect.
> #
> # Voltage = 1212500
> # Voltage = 1200000
> # Voltage = 1187500 *** this to
> Voltage = 1175000**** this and it works great boost is 1228 but if i do 11875 it boosts to 1306 stock and crashs on everything but with this is rock stable
> # Voltage = 1162500
> # Voltage = 1150000
> 
> On a side not i was able to pull a 7600 in firestrike with other volt but crashs randomly during 3dmark and mark 11 crashed instantly in heaven 4.0 and now it works great dont get me wrong if i can flash it and still get the 1.212 voltage with out it boosting to 1306 for no reason


post your bios so that i can see it.


----------



## Nw0rb

x.zip 56k .zip file
 - Modded bios from kbg

This is my stock Bios

GPU Device Id: 0x10DE 0x1180
Version: 80.04.09.00.D9
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 VGA BIOS V4204
Copyright (C) 1996-2012 NVIDIA Corp.
GK104 Board - 20020000
Board power target: 250.0 W
Board power limit: 300.0 W, -40%, +20%
Boost clocks
P0 Boost: 1267.50 MHz
P0 Base: 1202.00 MHz
Performance Level 0
Core Clk: 324.00 MHz
Mem Clk: 162.00 MHz
Performance Level 1
Core Clk: 540.00 MHz
Mem Clk: 405.00 MHz
Performance Level 2
Core Clk: 706.00 MHz
Mem Clk: 1502.00 MHz
Performance Level 3
Core Clk: 706.00 MHz
Mem Clk: 1502.00 MHz

With that current modded bios voltage only goes to 1.200 but the clocks are stable and if i use the original kbg bios the voltage hits 1.212 but all the clocks are wack like i said instead of 1228 boost which works with the current modded bios does not work with the stock kbg because it boost to 1306 instead of 1228 with a 1.212 voltage like it does with current but only hits 1.200


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> x.zip 56k .zip file
> - Modded bios from kbg
> 
> This is my stock Bios
> 
> GPU Device Id: 0x10DE 0x1180
> Version: 80.04.09.00.D9
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 VGA BIOS V4204
> Copyright (C) 1996-2012 NVIDIA Corp.
> GK104 Board - 20020000
> Board power target: 250.0 W
> Board power limit: 300.0 W, -40%, +20%
> Boost clocks
> P0 Boost: 1267.50 MHz
> P0 Base: 1202.00 MHz
> Performance Level 0
> Core Clk: 324.00 MHz
> Mem Clk: 162.00 MHz
> Performance Level 1
> Core Clk: 540.00 MHz
> Mem Clk: 405.00 MHz
> Performance Level 2
> Core Clk: 706.00 MHz
> Mem Clk: 1502.00 MHz
> Performance Level 3
> Core Clk: 706.00 MHz
> Mem Clk: 1502.00 MHz
> 
> With that current modded bios voltage only goes to 1.200 but the clocks are stable and if i use the original kbg bios the voltage hits 1.212 but all the clocks are wack like i said instead of 1228 boost which works with the current modded bios does not work with the stock kbg because it boost to 1306 instead of 1228 with a 1.212 voltage like it does with current but only hits 1.200


if you want to you can try this mod.

x.zip 114k .zip file
 the original stock is in there too


----------



## Nw0rb

Pretty sure i got it now my boost clock i set to 1241 and its stable but ium going to try yours n see what happens why 300 % power target 300%?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> Pretty sure i got it now my boost clock i set to 1241 and its stable but ium going to try yours n see what happens why 300 % power target 300%?


300% power target is max. it can help avoid the kepler bios from throttling down.


----------



## Nw0rb

Thanks a lot for the help ima try your bios n see how it ges but as of now im stable at 1241 stock amazing


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> Thanks a lot for the help ima try your bios n see how it ges but as of now im stable at 1241 stock amazing


congrats


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> Pretty sure i got it now my boost clock i set to 1241 and its stable but ium going to try yours n see what happens why 300 % power target 300%?


you wont actually need 300% power target but just in case as that is a gtx 680 i wanted you to have room to manuever things and see what you can get out of it. i capped boost at 1228 in that bios as you said that was what you were stable with. you can raise it too 1241 if you are stable. thats a trial and error process when you find something works adjust it till you are comfortable. use kepler bios tweaker to make adjustments to the bios.


----------



## General123

Okay guys what? 300% is completely pointless. You are limited to the PCI lane and power connectors. Unless you have some zombie mod there is no point for 300%, at all.


----------



## anubis1127

In your head, in your head,
Zombie, zombie, zombie,
Hey, hey, hey. What's in your head,
In your head,
Zombie, zombie, zombie?
Hey, hey, hey, hey, oh, dou, dou, dou, dou, dou...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Okay guys what? 300% is completely pointless. You are limited to the PCI lane and power connectors. Unless you have some zombie mod there is no point for 300%, at all.


i know this but unless i am that guy i am modding for then i do not know what he needs so i set it to 300% as it is completely harmless and gives him room. maybe he will zombie mod or maybe he could use it. not saying he can but just stating when modding for others i set it high as those are factors noone mentions. well hey can you mod my bios i am planning on doing ln2 or something. nobody says that to me. they just go can you mod my bios? so i chose to use 300 as a common number. now am i wrong? can it kill their card?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i know this but unless i am that guy i am modding for then i do not know what he needs so i set it to 300% as it is completely harmless and gives him room. maybe he will zombie mod or maybe he could use it. not saying he can but just stating when modding for others i set it high as those are factors noone mentions. well hey can you mod my bios i am planning on doing ln2 or something. nobody says that to me. they just go can you mod my bios? *so i chose to use 300 as a common number. now am i wrong? can it kill their card?*


I think it's perfectly fine, doing that just removes any artificial power limits.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i know this but unless i am that guy i am modding for then i do not know what he needs so i set it to 300% as it is completely harmless and gives him room. maybe he will zombie mod or maybe he could use it. not saying he can but just stating when modding for others i set it high as those are factors noone mentions. well hey can you mod my bios i am planning on doing ln2 or something. nobody says that to me. they just go can you mod my bios? so i chose to use 300 as a common number. now am i wrong? can it kill their card?


If someone is going to use LN2 I assume they can mod their own bios..all I am saying is it is pointless to set it to such a number. Might as well put it at 1000%


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> If someone is going to use LN2 I assume they can mod their own bios..all I am saying is it is pointless to set it to such a number. Might as well put it at 1000%


check out my air duct. its always below 0 so i got creative


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out my air duct. its always below 0 so i got creative


More pics please









Post them here: http://www.overclock.net/t/666445/post-your-ghetto-rigging-shenanigans/2730#post_21716248


----------



## ozzy1925

guys i wonder this bios voltage mod can be done to zotac gtx 680 amp?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> guys i wonder this bios voltage mod can be done to zotac gtx 680 amp?


yes it can. do not use options -4 -5 -6


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes it can. do not use options -4 -5 -6


sorry ,whats that : do not use options -4 -5 -6 mean?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> sorry ,whats that : do not use options -4 -5 -6 mean?


in the flashing tutorial one of the commands says:

nvflash -4 -5 -6 x.rom you wont use that you will replace that with

nvflash x.rom and leave the -4 -5 -6 out that way if you have the wrong bios or it is corrupted nvflash wont flash it. those options are all override commands


----------



## kevindd992002

@djthrottleboi

In case you're still interested with my 3DMark scores, here they are:

http://www.3dmark.com/cg/1378171

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1662227

http://www.3dmark.com/is/1540103


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> @djthrottleboi
> 
> In case you're still interested with my 3DMark scores, here they are:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/cg/1378171
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1662227
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/is/1540103


those are awesome scores.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> those are awesome scores.


Thanks. Like I said, I got lucky with my 2nd GPU which overclocks like a beast. I would've gotten higher scores had I replaced my CPU with a newer generation like Haswell/Ivy Bridge but I don't feel the need to do so as of the moment.


----------



## Anti Hero

Getting near 12k on 3DMark now stable. Thanks again bro. Happy as hell with my cards and now feel like I can wait for 900 series to release. Was thinking about going 800 since I wasn't getting much out of my 670's as far as oc'ing before but now happy to wait especially for since they'll hopefully have the newer DirectX along with them.

Figured i'd post a pic of my rig, I always like to know what people are running. Here you go... lol


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Getting near 12k on 3DMark now stable. Thanks again bro. Happy as hell with my cards and now feel like I can wait for 900 series to release. Was thinking about going 800 since I wasn't getting much out of my 670's as far as oc'ing before but now happy to wait especially for since they'll hopefully have the newer DirectX along with them.
> 
> Figured i'd post a pic of my rig, I always like to know what people are running. Here you go... lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Clean rig. What's under the hood, minus the cards.


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Clean rig. What's under the hood, minus the cards.


Thanks bro. Msi Z87 gd65 gaming mobo, 4670k 4.6ghz @3.1v, 16gigs corsair ddr3 memory, asus xonar essence stx sound card (not pictured), ax 850 psu, and the gpu's are the asus dcu2.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> in the flashing tutorial one of the commands says:
> 
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 x.rom you wont use that you will replace that with
> 
> nvflash x.rom and leave the -4 -5 -6 out that way if you have the wrong bios or it is corrupted nvflash wont flash it. those options are all override commands


sorry for too many questions i installed flash tool on my desktop and i modified mybios using this site:
http://www.v3dt.com/nvidia/600/
i put my modified bios in to flash tool folder and clicked run i selected gk 0 after selected y it said done but when i check my bios i still have the old settings


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> sorry for too many questions i installed flash tool on my desktop and i modified mybios using this site:
> http://www.v3dt.com/nvidia/600/
> i put my modified bios in to flash tool folder and clicked run i selected gk 0 after selected y it said done but when i check my bios i still have the old settings


Did you make sure to have afterburner or whatever oc program set back to zero before modding the bios? Also try closing and restarting the oc program and or rebooting.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Did you make sure to have afterburner or whatever oc program set back to zero before modding the bios? Also try closing and restarting the oc program and or rebooting.


thanks! it worked after restarted my pc


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Getting near 12k on 3DMark now stable. Thanks again bro. Happy as hell with my cards and now feel like I can wait for 900 series to release. Was thinking about going 800 since I wasn't getting much out of my 670's as far as oc'ing before but now happy to wait especially for since they'll hopefully have the newer DirectX along with them.
> 
> Figured i'd post a pic of my rig, I always like to know what people are running. Here you go... lol


this is my 3dmark11 score http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7775874 and thats with my rig in my sig. and i really eased up on the cards now since i'm mining but whenever i game i go back to these settings.

ozzy if you encounter any instability let me know.


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> thanks! it worked after restarted my pc


Nice, no problem.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> this is my 3dmark11 score http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7775874 and thats with my rig in my sig. and i really eased up on the cards now since i'm mining but whenever i game i go back to these settings.
> 
> ozzy if you encounter any instability let me know.


Nice score. I have them bumped down a bit because they were beginning to become unstable.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Nice, no problem.
> Nice score. I have them bumped down a bit because they were beginning to become unstable.


let me see the bios maybe i can make them a bit more stable.


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> let me see the bios maybe i can make them a bit more stable.


Here you go thanks.

moddedAsus.GTX670.2048.120416.zip 55k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Here you go thanks.
> 
> moddedAsus.GTX670.2048.120416.zip 55k .zip file


try this

moddedAsus.GTX670.2048.120416.zip 112k .zip file


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> try this
> 
> moddedAsus.GTX670.2048.120416.zip 112k .zip file


Thanks, i'll give it a go when I get home. Whats different in this one?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Thanks, i'll give it a go when I get home. Whats different in this one?


i brought the voltage limitss down a littlebit as you might have a higher asic value which means that more voltage can be bad to an extent.


----------



## tribolex

How to push more than 1.212volt on a 680gtx? My limit is reached at valley. 1267/2001MHz is my limit at 57FPS.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tribolex*
> 
> How to push more than 1.212volt on a 680gtx? My limit is reached at valley. 1267/2001MHz is my limit at 57FPS.


you have to find modded bios's that have pushed that far. i believe the power target can raise the voltage but i am unsure of how that works. I know that some flash the 680 with the 770 bios you can google that as it has a way higher rate.


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i brought the voltage limitss down a littlebit as you might have a higher asic value which means that more voltage can be bad to an extent.


Got it set up, all seems good so far but the only issue is the cards stay at a constant 1.200v instead of dropping down to around 9xx when not under load. Any idea why that's happening now? I liked when it did that before so the cards aren't always that high.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Got it set up, all seems good so far but the only issue is the cards stay at a constant 1.200v instead of dropping down to around 9xx when not under load. Any idea why that's happening now? I liked when it did that before so the cards aren't always that high.


it has the other 2 stages set to 934 so i think its being picky. maybe we can find a point above it i will remod it in a sec

edit: the pahses are 987


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> it has the other 2 stages set to 934 so i think its being picky. maybe we can find a point above it i will remod it in a sec


Not sure I understand but ok, sounds good lol


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Not sure I understand but ok, sounds good lol


is this a small card or a big card?

here is your voltage phase settings

p00 1200.0 mV

p02 1100.0 mV

p05 987.5mV

p08 987.5mV

before i remod try resetting voltage settins in the overclocking software that you are using


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> is this a small card or a big card?
> 
> here is your voltage phase settings
> 
> p00 1200.0 mV
> p02 1100.0 mV
> p05 987.5mV
> p08 987.5mV
> 
> before i remod try resetting voltage settins in the overclocking software that you are using


Small as in non top version? If so yes, they are non top. I've tried to adjust the voltages in ab but when I hit save they go back to the preset. I assumed you had locked voltages on it. the voltages as of now are what they start of as in ab after the flash.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Anti Hero* 


> Small as in non top version? If so yes, they are non top. I've tried to adjust the voltages in ab but when I hit save they go back to the preset. I assumed you had locked voltages on it. the voltages as of now are what they start of as in ab after the flash.


yea the voltage stages are spread out so it should move based on the stage its in if its locking to a stage we want to know why. will you try reinstalling the drivers using the custom install's clean install option? My idea is that if its stable we dont want to try remodding only to find something not stable when we can troubleshoot this situation and possibly fix it first. Also i meant small as in half cards as we know asus has those short cards like this http://www.asus.com/us/Graphics_Cards/GTX670DCMOC2GD5/ or is it long like this http://www.asus.com/us/Graphics_Cards/GTX670DC24GD5/


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yea the voltage stages are spread out so it should move based on the stage its in if its locking to a stage we want to know why. will you try reinstalling the drivers using the custom install's clean install option? My idea is that if its stable we dont want to try remodding only to find something not stable when we can troubleshoot this situation and possibly fix it first. Also i meant small as in half cards as we know asus has those short cards like this http://www.asus.com/us/Graphics_Cards/GTX670DCMOC2GD5/ or is it long like this http://www.asus.com/us/Graphics_Cards/GTX670DC24GD5/


Not sure how to do the clean install you're talking about. Every time I put in a new flash I replace the old flash (obviously lol) Cliffs on how to do clean? And the cards are the long version, second link you posted.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Not sure how to do the clean install you're talking about. Every time I put in a new flash I replace the old flash (obviously lol) Cliffs on how to do clean? And the cards are the long version, second link you posted.


ok to do a clean install you will get the latest nvidia drivers. when you are prompted express install or custom install you click on custom install. then you will see the list of things to install under the list there will be a small box with do a clean install next to it. click that box then let it install then after the install restart the computer and then see if the cards switch power phases.


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok to do a clean install you will get the latest nvidia drivers. when you are prompted express install or custom install you click on custom install. then you will see the list of things to install under the list there will be a small box with do a clean install next to it. click that box then let it install then after the install restart the computer and then see if the cards switch power phases.


Oh. Yeah I do that every time I get new drivers. So you're wanting me to do it again after the latest flash correct?


----------



## Nippa

Hey djthrottleboi, would you recommend the voltage mod for the Asus Top 670s ?

Currently sitting in the mid 1300s on air when benching in valley.
Which is about + 40 and +550 on mem. I am trying to get over 4k, but currently stuck around 3880s. I noticed that the top card gets about 10deg hotter then the bottom one.

do you think the extra volts could help me hit that extra core speed ?


----------



## Anti Hero

Ok, re installed drivers. Did fresh install like you said. Still seems to be the same. Actually this flash seems to be less stable than the last one now.


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nippa*
> 
> Hey djthrottleboi, would you recommend the voltage mod for the Asus Top 670s ?
> 
> Currently sitting in the mid 1300s on air when benching in valley.
> Which is about + 40 and +550 on mem. I am trying to get over 4k, but currently stuck around 3880s. I noticed that the top card gets about 10deg hotter then the bottom one.
> 
> do you think the extra volts could help me hit that extra core speed ?


got your PM. What's your voltage at?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nippa*
> 
> Hey djthrottleboi, would you recommend the voltage mod for the Asus Top 670s ?
> 
> Currently sitting in the mid 1300s on air when benching in valley.
> Which is about + 40 and +550 on mem. I am trying to get over 4k, but currently stuck around 3880s. I noticed that the top card gets about 10deg hotter then the bottom one.
> 
> do you think the extra volts could help me hit that extra core speed ?


depends on your asic value. right click the top of gpu-z and ready the asic value. then if its lower you can use more voltage and if its higher than you use less voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Oh. Yeah I do that every time I get new drivers. So you're wanting me to do it again after the latest flash correct?


yes please. that may have been why it was staying at 1.200v. i would like to know if you could do the same and read your asic value and let me know what the number was?

be back in a bit going to go install the 3770k and oc it.


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> depends on your asic value. right click the top of gpu-z and ready the asic value. then if its lower you can use more voltage and if its higher than you use less voltage.
> yes please. that may have been why it was staying at 1.200v. i would like to know if you could do the same and read your asic value and let me know what the number was?
> 
> be back in a bit going to go install the 3770k and oc it.


Did it earlier and still the same thing.

One card is at 85.8 and the other is 76.7

Been playing a few games today and it is definitely unstable.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Did it earlier and still the same thing.
> 
> One card is at 85.8 and the other is 76.7
> 
> Been playing a few games today and it is definitely unstable.


ok then the 85.8 card is the issue you have too much voltage. the higher the number the less voltage it needs. drop the voltage in a overclocking software try at 1050 in evga precision x


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok then the 85.8 card is the issue you have too much voltage. the higher the number the less voltage it needs. drop the voltage in a overclocking software try at 1050 in evga precision x


Power limit % or voltage? I can drop power limit but like i said the voltage wont move.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Power limit % or voltage? I can drop power limit but like i said the voltage wont move.


even when moved using evga precision x?


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> even when moved using evga precision x?


only tried ab. Can't stand evga's. Would it be any different? Guess i can try it and see.


----------



## Anti Hero

Same thing happens in precision.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Same thing happens in precision.


ok i will remod it

newbiosmod.zip 56k .zip file
 try this and the method for changing voltages is raising the power limit or target.


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok i will remod it
> 
> newbiosmod.zip 56k .zip file
> try this and the method for changing voltages is raising the power limit or target.


Ok thanks. So the voltage slider is not what I should be using to change the voltage settings?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Ok thanks. So the voltage slider is not what I should be using to change the voltage settings?


no the power limit or power target as the voltage should scale on its own based on what it needs if its unstable raise the power limit a little see if you can find a point of stability.

check out the 3770k in action http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7941791


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I'm wondering if I had my power targets off or what.... I now get alot better FPS by about 2-3FPS going from 1.1875V to 1.212V and I didn't touch my boost clock and my same overclock setting went from +120 which should be 1254MHz to 1340MHz...lol and it was stable....haha what?

So I definitely think this was a good idea. I was again a bit apprehensive to bios mod again...for some reason last time I flash my GPU my motherboards bios reset to stock? It didn't do that this time....


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I'm wondering if I had my power targets off or what.... I now get alot better FPS by about 2-3FPS going from 1.1875V to 1.212V and I didn't touch my boost clock and my same overclock setting went from +120 which should be 1254MHz to 1340MHz...lol and it was stable....haha what?
> 
> So I definitely think this was a good idea. I was again a bit apprehensive to bios mod again...for some reason last time I flash my GPU my motherboards bios reset to stock? It didn't do that this time....


my mobo bios did the same thing... That's weird. What mobo do you have? Mine is the msi z87 gd65 gaming.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> my mobo bios did the same thing... That's weird. What mobo do you have? Mine is the msi z87 gd65 gaming.


did it work or did you have to flash back to the stable mod?


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> did it work or did you have to flash back to the stable mod?


Haven't had the time to try the latest flash. Been busy as hell. Will try today and report back.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Haven't had the time to try the latest flash. Been busy as hell. Will try today and report back.


k


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> k


new mod is good so far on benchmarks. I'm able to adjust the voltage slider now and both asic values are in the mid 70s. I'll update again after I'm able to get some gaming in. Thanks bro


----------



## ozzy1925

@djthrottleboi my card is not stable after i mod my bios can you check for me thanks?
this one is modded

x.zip 54k .zip file

and this one original

gtx680.zip 54k .zip file


btw i have 2x zotac gtx 680 amp:top one asic:%81 buttom one:%73.3


----------



## Anti Hero

Holy crap this seems to be the sweet spot with this one. I'm AVERAGING 120+ fps on bf4. That's amazing. Going to continue to keep gaming today and run a few more benches to make sure it's stable but so far very very good.


----------



## Anti Hero

Get up to 190fps easy here and there.

And that's with everything on ultra


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Holy crap this seems to be the sweet spot with this one. I'm AVERAGING 120+ fps on bf4. That's amazing. Going to continue to keep gaming today and run a few more benches to make sure it's stable but so far very very good.


that is awesome i figured i would find it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> @djthrottleboi my card is not stable after i mod my bios can you check for me thanks?
> this one is modded
> 
> x.zip 54k .zip file
> 
> and this one original
> 
> gtx680.zip 54k .zip file
> 
> 
> btw i have 2x zotac gtx 680 amp:top one asic:%81 buttom one:%73.3


try this you can raise voltage by raising power limit.

gtx680.zip 112k .zip file


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that is awesome i figured i would find it.
> try this you can raise voltage by raising power limit.
> 
> gtx680.zip 112k .zip file


Thnks but ,is this stock core speed ?Because when i run 3d mark 2011 i see my core seed as stock


----------



## Anti Hero

Yeah... Gonna stick with this one. Holy ****. Super stable at some huge clocks. Thanks so much bro. You've been a huge help.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Thnks but ,is this stock core speed ?Because when i run 3d mark 2011 i see my core seed as stock


speed is stock i only set your voltages but your gpu should boost if it doesn't then i will redo it. what is your normal clock speed? you can just oc the core clock as i limited boost to keep you stable.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Yeah... Gonna stick with this one. Holy ****. Super stable at some huge clocks. Thanks so much bro. You've been a huge help.


no problem as i enjoy gaining the reputation of that bios modding guy. lol actually my first post in this thread was when i first modded a bios but i am very quick at learning and my line of reasoning allows me to fine a midpoint easily.


----------



## kevindd992002

@djthrottleboi

I'm not sure if you do it like this but generally is it higher ASIC quality = lower voltage for the same overclock? Both my cards are set at 1.212V and I'm not sure if I can still improve them.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> @djthrottleboi
> 
> I'm not sure if you do it like this but generally is it higher ASIC quality = lower voltage for the same overclock? Both my cards are set at 1.212V and I'm not sure if I can still improve them.


The ASIC Quality from GPU-Z's context menu is individual for each graphics card and GPU. This feature has been developed for Nvidia's Fermi (GX10x and GF11x) and AMD's Southern Islands chips (Radeon HD 78xx and HD 79xx) and is supposed to indicate the quality of the specific GPU, in percent, based on electrical leakage data. The GPU of our sample of the card has an ASIC quality of 76.6%. The higher this number, the lower voltage the GPU needs to work at the default clock rate and the higher overclocking results you can get with it by increasing its voltage.
According to Alexey Nikolaichuk (the author of RivaTuner and MSI Afterburner), the correlation between voltage and quality is like follows:
ASIC quality < 75% - 1.1750 V;
ASIC quality < 80% - 1.1125 V;
ASIC quality < 85% - 1.0500 V;
ASIC quality < 90% - 1.0250 V;
ASIC quality = 100% - 1.0250 V.

note that it does not mean a lower voltage will get you a higher oc with a high asic value but it may mean that you might be able to lower the voltage a little with a higher oc and it will still be stable.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> The ASIC Quality from GPU-Z's context menu is individual for each graphics card and GPU. This feature has been developed for Nvidia's Fermi (GX10x and GF11x) and AMD's Southern Islands chips (Radeon HD 78xx and HD 79xx) and is supposed to indicate the quality of the specific GPU, in percent, based on electrical leakage data. The GPU of our sample of the card has an ASIC quality of 76.6%. The higher this number, the lower voltage the GPU needs to work at the default clock rate and the higher overclocking results you can get with it by increasing its voltage.
> 
> According to Alexey Nikolaichuk (the author of RivaTuner and MSI Afterburner), the correlation between voltage and quality is like follows:
> 
> ASIC quality < 75% - 1.1750 V;
> 
> ASIC quality < 80% - 1.1125 V;
> 
> ASIC quality < 85% - 1.0500 V;
> 
> ASIC quality < 90% - 1.0250 V;
> 
> ASIC quality = 100% - 1.0250 V.
> 
> note that it does not mean a lower voltage will get you a higher oc with a high asic value but it may mean that you might be able to lower the voltage a little with a higher oc and it will still be stable.


Oh ok and so that means that keeping the voltage at 1.212V ( for a higher ASIS quality card) will produce the highest overclocking capability, correct?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh ok and so that means that keeping the voltage at 1.212V ( for a higher ASIS quality card) will produce the highest overclocking capability, correct?


not neccesarily no but for the most part as stated each card is different and you will have to experiment to find the sweet spot.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> speed is stock i only set your voltages but your gpu should boost if it doesn't then i will redo it. what is your normal clock speed? you can just oc the core clock as i limited boost to keep you stable.


here is my stock speeds


i run furmark gpu burn test it says core 1110 when i install your modded bios it still says core 1110


----------



## Chunin

So ive modded the bios of my Giagabyte 670 and with 1.212V it boosts to 1267 MHz with no overclock. I can get it run FurMark for hours with 1319 MHz but itll always crash Far Cry 3 few minutes into it. Same with 1306 and 1293 MHz, no memory OC. Im sad the only stable in game OC is that of +13 which results in 1280 MHz boost clock. Thats only 26 MHz higher than what i run normally (1254 MHz) with 1.175V voltage. Is my 71.2% ASIC that crappy?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> So ive modded the bios of my Giagabyte 670 and with 1.212V it boosts to 1267 MHz with no overclock. I can get it run FurMark for hours with 1319 MHz but itll always crash Far Cry 3 few minutes into it. Same with 1306 and 1293 MHz, no memory OC. Im sad the only stable in game OC is that of +13 which results in 1280 MHz boost clock. Thats only 26 MHz higher than what i run normally (1254 MHz) with 1.175V voltage. Is my 71.2% ASIC that crappy?


Did you happen to try a different driver with the higher clock?

Also what is your power limit set to?

Furmark is great for making sure you have temperature headroom but that about it. Valley benchmark is a greater stability test.


----------



## Chunin

Power target is at 125% but since the card doesnt heat up much - 65C max - the fan curve i have set doesnt ramp up the speed of the fans higher than 45% so the card in FurMark doesnt even hit 100% TDP. In Far Cry 3 its at like 30 - 65%. Im using the latest WHQL driver since the beta driver didnt introduce anything id need.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> my mobo bios did the same thing... That's weird. What mobo do you have? Mine is the msi z87 gd65 gaming.


ASRock Z77E-ITX.... Stable at 4.5GHz. I'm on the latest bios version of the board. Fortunately the bios didn't reset to stock... For some reason it will do that when I try to boot a different device other than the boot drive.... And then sometimes it doesn't apply my saved overclock settings. That's when I have to reset the CMOS then its good again...no idea why but once I get it dialed in, I don't touch it...which for someone like me...can be a challenge...lol


----------



## P-39 Airacobra

Are some of the 600 series cards locked on voltage or is it a like a limit lock? Meaning you can up the voltage but only up to a limited number. Because I can raise the voltage on a reference GTX-650-Ti it is a MSI N650Ti-1GD5V1, It never said anything on the advertisement or the box about it having unlocked voltage, I just happened to stumble on to it when I was playing around with it the first day I got it. But I noticed I can't raise past a certain point.


----------



## siffonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P-39 Airacobra*
> 
> Are some of the 600 series cards locked on voltage or is it a like a limit lock? Meaning you can up the voltage but only up to a limited number. Because I can raise the voltage on a reference GTX-650-Ti it is a MSI N650Ti-1GD5V1, It never said anything on the advertisement or the box about it having unlocked voltage, I just happened to stumble on to it when I was playing around with it the first day I got it. But I noticed I can't raise past a certain point.


Usually they are hard limited to 1.21v which is usually unlocked with modified bios. There is some models that doenst need modified bios, but are still limited to 1.21v max, correct me if i`m wrong


----------



## Cakewalk_S

So apparently its only 1293MHz stable... Still not bad tho... I got a 39MHz increase going from 1.1875V which I got the same clock at stock volts of 1254MHz and now at my new 1.212V with 1293Mhz core....

I think I don't have to worry about temps anytime soon....lol This is after 4 loops of valley benchmark...


----------



## Chunin

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> 
> 
> So apparently its only 1293MHz stable... Still not bad tho... I got a 39MHz increase going from 1.1875V which I got the same clock at stock volts of 1254MHz and now at my new 1.212V with 1293Mhz core....
> 
> I think I don't have to worry about temps anytime soon....lol This is after 4 loops of valley benchmark...






Are you watercooling that card?


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no problem as i enjoy gaining the reputation of that bios modding guy. lol actually my first post in this thread was when i first modded a bios but i am very quick at learning and my line of reasoning allows me to fine a midpoint easily.


Oh really? Nice lol. This flash is definitely it I think. So far I've played... Bf3/4,Skyrim, the Witcher 2,assetto corsa, blops 2,abd a couple others and they've all been stable. Even if there's a lot happening on the screen I haven't seen a dip below 100 fps on bf which is insane for these cards.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P-39 Airacobra*
> 
> Are some of the 600 series cards locked on voltage or is it a like a limit lock? Meaning you can up the voltage but only up to a limited number. Because I can raise the voltage on a reference GTX-650-Ti it is a MSI N650Ti-1GD5V1, It never said anything on the advertisement or the box about it having unlocked voltage, I just happened to stumble on to it when I was playing around with it the first day I got it. But I noticed I can't raise past a certain point.


that card is wierd as i have a evga one and i can oc it too 1212MHz without adjusting voltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> So ive modded the bios of my Giagabyte 670 and with 1.212V it boosts to 1267 MHz with no overclock. I can get it run FurMark for hours with 1319 MHz but itll always crash Far Cry 3 few minutes into it. Same with 1306 and 1293 MHz, no memory OC. Im sad the only stable in game OC is that of +13 which results in 1280 MHz boost clock. Thats only 26 MHz higher than what i run normally (1254 MHz) with 1.175V voltage. Is my 71.2% ASIC that crappy?


post the bios i will mod it. gigabytes seem to be picky about their voltage settings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> here is my stock speeds
> 
> 
> i run furmark gpu burn test it says core 1110 when i install your modded bios it still says core 1110


ok i will remod try this

newmod.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## Chunin

This is the original F13 BIOS

N670O2GD.zip 119k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> This is the original F13 BIOS
> 
> N670O2GD.zip 119k .zip file


that one willo be more work than usual. this is what you do. Download gpu-z there will be a button next to the bios version to extract the bios i want you to extract the bios and then make a copy somewhere. then zip it and upload it on here and i will modify it.


----------



## Chunin

I know i can get the BIOS using GPU-Z but the one im using is the modified version of that F13 BIOS posted above, that ive modified using the V3DT online bios editor over at http://www.v3dt.com/nvidia/600/

Here it is though

GK104.zip 56k .zip file


Actually, for some reason, the one ive modified and flashed is the F12 BIOS posted above.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> I know i can get the BIOS using GPU-Z but the one im using is the modified version of that F13 BIOS posted above, that ive modified using the V3DT online bios editor over at http://www.v3dt.com/nvidia/600/
> 
> Here it is though
> 
> GK104.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> Actually, for some reason, the one ive modified and flashed is the F12 BIOS posted above.


i have a gigabyte and find its easier when you mod from the .rom version

GK104.zip 112k .zip file
 flash this one using nvflash and let me know how it feels. if its not stable then i can easily fix it.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that card is wierd as i have a evga one and i can oc it too 1212MHz without adjusting voltage
> post the bios i will mod it. gigabytes seem to be picky about their voltage settings
> ok i will remod try this
> 
> newmod.zip 56k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that one willo be more work than usual. this is what you do. Download gpu-z there will be a button next to the bios version to extract the bios i want you to extract the bios and then make a copy somewhere. then zip it and upload it on here and i will modify it.


i dont know whats wrong but is this also stock core speed ?Because 3dmark still saying core 1110


----------



## Chunin

No go, now Heaven crashes at 1280 MHz 4th scene into it.


----------



## Nippa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> depends on your asic value. right click the top of gpu-z and ready the asic value. then if its lower you can use more voltage and if its higher than you use less voltage.


My first card is 93.1% and the second one is 86.4%. so basically what would if anything i need to mod in the bios to get the best results out of these.

So far i can get both of the cards to mid 1300s. But the top card gets really hot in the benchmarks. What is the highest temp these cards can take before throttling ?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nippa*
> 
> My first card is 93.1% and the second one is 86.4%. so basically what would if anything i need to mod in the bios to get the best results out of these.
> 
> So far i can get both of the cards to mid 1300s. But the top card gets really hot in the benchmarks. *What is the highest temp these cards can take before throttling ?*


Typically 71C.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> No go, now Heaven crashes at 1280 MHz 4th scene into it.


did you flash the newmodbios? i capped your max boost to 1202

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nippa*
> 
> My first card is 93.1% and the second one is 86.4%. so basically what would if anything i need to mod in the bios to get the best results out of these.
> 
> So far i can get both of the cards to mid 1300s. But the top card gets really hot in the benchmarks. What is the highest temp these cards can take before throttling ?


70C and every 5C after that

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i dont know whats wrong but is this also stock core speed ?Because 3dmark still saying core 1110


then just oc the core clock


----------



## Nippa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no the power limit or power target as the voltage should scale on its own based on what it needs if its unstable raise the power limit a little see if you can find a point of stability.
> 
> check out the 3770k in action http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7941791


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7951340

Just ran 3Dmark. How did the 670s hold up ?


----------



## Nippa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 70C and every 5C after that


So i guess im just heat capped atm. And need to get these cards under water to get more juice out of them


----------



## Chunin

Yea my bad, forgot to restart the PC and even though BIOS flashed fine the changes didnt go through. Anyways 1280 MHz still crashes but this time closer to the end of the Heaven run.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Yea my bad, forgot to restart the PC and even though BIOS flashed fine the changes didnt go through. Anyways 1280 MHz still crashes but this time closer to the end of the Heaven run.


you should not be hitting 1280MHz as i capped your boost lower than that. the capped bios is newbiosmod.rom flash that then you can oc up and when you find a stable core then you raise the boost limit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nippa*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7951340
> 
> Just ran 3Dmark. How did the 670s hold up ?


my 660's pulled P12007 unmodded. i went back to stock just to see how i would do with a 3770k. you shouldn't have to go under water to get higher unless you are using the pencil method.


----------



## jaketir

hey I have a gtx 660 twin frozr 3 and when I try to mod the bios file it stops and says hmm cannot find voltage offsets

ive tried restoring bios and other things and nothing helps. any ideas?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaketir*
> 
> hey I have a gtx 660 twin frozr 3 and when I try to mod the bios file it stops and says hmm cannot find voltage offsets
> 
> ive tried restoring bios and other things and nothing helps. any ideas?


post bios on here and i will mod it.


----------



## jaketir

it wont let me attach a rom file


----------



## ozzy1925

use winzip


----------



## jaketir

660.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## jaketir

idk why I didn't think of that. youll have to excuse my ignorance since this is the first pc Ive built since 1999.
I have progressed a lot since ive gotten back into it. my cpu overclocking was tough at first but that was user error. so if anyone manages to unlock it for me thanks!!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaketir*
> 
> idk why I didn't think of that. youll have to excuse my ignorance since this is the first pc Ive built since 1999.
> I have progressed a lot since ive gotten back into it. my cpu overclocking was tough at first but that was user error. so if anyone manages to unlock it for me thanks!!


 6604.zip 115k .zip file
 give this a try.


----------



## Chunin

Its not boosting to 1280 MHz, default boost is 1202 MHz now. I just OCed it straight to 1280 MHz to see if it was stable, which it is not, the same as with the BIOS i modded myself. My point was that your modification made no difference in max stable OC. 1254 MHz is the highest Heaven stable core speed.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i have a gigabyte and find its easier when you mod from the .rom version
> 
> GK104.zip 112k .zip file
> flash this one using nvflash and let me know how it feels. if its not stable then i can easily fix it.


But the BIOS he uploaded is the original F13 BIOS which is also a rom file, isn't it?


----------



## jaketir

the one djthrottle posted flashed and the core voltage now goes to 1.212

when leaving msi controls alone the card performs lower than before. with memory increased it barely scores better using 3dmark.

before flashing the most I could push the card was
+40 core clock
+120 memory

since the bios flash 3dmark scores the card 500 less than the settings above. im still tweaking it tho. im sure I have overlooked something


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Its not boosting to 1280 MHz, default boost is 1202 MHz now. I just OCed it straight to 1280 MHz to see if it was stable, which it is not, the same as with the BIOS i modded myself. My point was that your modification made no difference in max stable OC. 1254 MHz is the highest Heaven stable core speed.


my job is to make it stable not oc it for you. i dont get paid for this i am just helping so i only mod the bios so they can be stabe and not damage your cards. kinda like how manufacturers can make these cards go higher but they dont to keep the card stable and long-lasting.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> But the BIOS he uploaded is the original F13 BIOS which is also a rom file, isn't it?


no sadly it has to be converted to a .rom as gigabyte wanted to make all their bios types the same to save money and be unique. but yes the settings are the same. its just a bit harder to work with.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaketir*
> 
> the one djthrottle posted flashed and the core voltage now goes to 1.212
> 
> when leaving msi controls alone the card performs lower than before. with memory increased it barely scores better using 3dmark.
> 
> before flashing the most I could push the card was
> +40 core clock
> +120 memory
> 
> since the bios flash 3dmark scores the card 500 less than the settings above. im still tweaking it tho. im sure I have overlooked something


you can adjust the power limit to give it more power and that will allow you to oc higher.


----------



## Chunin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> my job is to make it stable not oc it for you. i dont get paid for this i am just helping so i only mod the bios so they can be stabe and not damage your cards. kinda like how manufacturers can make these cards go higher but they dont to keep the card stable and long-lasting.


I dont know what you get mad about. You asked for the BIOS and said you could mod it for me and if it aint right then you can easily fix it. As i mentioned in my previous posts all i wanted it to do was to try and get it stable at 1280+ MHz. I already knew what was my stable OC using the BIOS ive modded myself i just thought your modification would let me achieve that goal.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> I dont know what you get mad about. You asked for the BIOS and said you could mod it for me and if it aint right then you can easily fix it. As i mentioned in my previous posts all i wanted it to do was to try and get it stable at 1280+ MHz. I already knew what was my stable OC using the BIOS ive modded myself i just thought your modification would let me achieve that goal.


I'm not mad i was telling you what i was doing and why i was doing it. I was simply stating i thought you were having issues with stability and so i set lower limits for the reasons stated above. I dont mod for higher oc's for other peoples gpu's as if it goes then people wont be to happy. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Chunin

Ok, im glad we understood each other now.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Ok, im glad we understood each other now.


speaking of mad though i am pissed at linux now rofl i'm trying to reinstall and it just wont cooperate


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> my job is to make it stable not oc it for you. i dont get paid for this i am just helping so i only mod the bios so they can be stabe and not damage your cards. kinda like how manufacturers can make these cards go higher but they dont to keep the card stable and long-lasting.
> no sadly it has to be converted to a .rom as gigabyte wanted to make all their bios types the same to save money and be unique. but yes the settings are the same. its just a bit harder to work with.
> you can adjust the power limit to give it more power and that will allow you to oc higher.


Oh ok but it's as simple as renaming .f13 to .rom lol, is that considered "conversion"?


----------



## Chunin

Yea i was about to say that but i thought he ment the F13 BIOS itself since its 2 times bigger than the F12, file size wise i mean.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> 
> Are you watercooling that card?


Little late to replying but yes. I have a modded H60 aio on the card. I've got a xspc 240 rad for the h60...works wonders!!! I will typically game in bf4 around 34-37C...lol


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh ok but it's as simple as renaming .f13 to .rom lol, is that considered "conversion"?


yea but i did that and it corrupted the bios on me a couple times. even worse is my gigabyte is ******ed and likes nothing but the bios that came with it only the uefi upgrade worked.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yea but i did that and it corrupted the bios on me a couple times. even worse is my gigabyte is ******ed and likes nothing but the bios that came with it only the uefi upgrade worked.


Hmmm, weird. I've always did that and it never corrupted the BIOS.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:
Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 

Hmmm, weird. I've always did that and it never corrupted the BIOS.
it might just be my wierd card i had to go to uefi bios just to flash a different bios other than the one that came on it


----------



## jaketir

ok after re flashing my bios today ive managed these results using 3dmark fire strike. first column is stock settings and test results. second is flashed bios using msi afterburner

stock mod bios msi afterburn settings
graphics score-5042 graphics- 5424 +120 power
physics score--7926 physics-- 7083 +350 memory

so my question is, is this about the most I can expect from this card? should I keep using msi with the mod? I was instructed to leave core clock alone since it now will hit 1.215 according to gpu-z and msi

any feed back is much appreciated. thanks guys. now to continue with my cpu oc since I believe its not stable anymore


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaketir*
> 
> ok after re flashing my bios today ive managed these results using 3dmark fire strike. first column is stock settings and test results. second is flashed bios using msi afterburner
> 
> stock mod bios msi afterburn settings
> graphics score-5042 graphics- 5424 +120 power
> physics score--7926 physics-- 7083 +350 memory
> 
> so my question is, is this about the most I can expect from this card? should I keep using msi with the mod? I was instructed to leave core clock alone since it now will hit 1.215 according to gpu-z and msi
> 
> any feed back is much appreciated. thanks guys. now to continue with my cpu oc since I believe its not stable anymore


That should be good enough as you dont want to over do it. hell thats percfect.


----------



## jaketir

well I ended up staying at even 300 at 350 I would get random displays of artifacts then bsod which would correct itself. but besides that played bf4 on high settings no issue at a constant 60fps. I have a 60hz lcd so I limit the fps on games.
what id do for a high end monitor


----------



## greg8west

I just want to know how to unlock the max voltage on my GTX680 Superclocked using V3DT!!!! Please someone help me I have been reading through page after page of thread after thread and I cannot find this one simple thing!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg8west*
> 
> I just want to know how to unlock the max voltage on my GTX680 Superclocked using V3DT!!!! Please someone help me I have been reading through page after page of thread after thread and I cannot find this one simple thing!


extract your bios using gpu-z and download this and open and mod it with this: http://www.file-upload.net/download.php?valid=770.32900748094&id=8377401&name=KeplerBiosTweaker-v1.26.zip

this site will tell you about it a bit more http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=374772


----------



## shwarz

having issues unlocking my gigabyte windforce 680 voltage.
have followed steps and flashed with no change.
power target still at 150%
voltage still goes no higher than 1.175V in afterburner
anyone have a windforce 680 bios
thats unlocked to 1.212v


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shwarz*
> 
> having issues unlocking my gigabyte windforce 680 voltage.
> have followed steps and flashed with no change.
> power target still at 150%
> voltage still goes no higher than 1.175V in afterburner
> anyone have a windforce 680 bios
> thats unlocked to 1.212v


can you upload your bios here so i can see it?


----------



## shwarz

will post it up tonight currently at work


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shwarz*
> 
> will post it up tonight currently at work


ok no problem. if i dont get to it right away its because i'm in to other forums and a irc chat for a mining pool plus right now its 12:12A.M


----------



## shwarz

GK104.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## greg8west

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> extract your bios using gpu-z and download this and open and mod it with this: http://www.file-upload.net/download.php?valid=770.32900748094&id=8377401&name=KeplerBiosTweaker-v1.26.zip
> 
> this site will tell you about it a bit more http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=374772


Thanks but I already knew that part, I just need to know what to change and what values to use just to raise the voltage so I can get some better afterburner overclocks. I'm not looking to do anything fancy or risky here just the absolute basics it just seems impossible to find any clear cut answer in any thread/annoying amount of googeling!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shwarz*
> 
> GK104.zip 56k .zip file


try this and let me know if it works.

GK104.zip 114k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg8west*
> 
> Thanks but I already knew that part, I just need to know what to change and what values to use just to raise the voltage so I can get some better afterburner overclocks. I'm not looking to do anything fancy or risky here just the absolute basics it just seems impossible to find any clear cut answer in any thread/annoying amount of googeling!


adjust max voltage and change p00 to 1212 and second to 1100 and max tdp to %250 set boost limit too 1228 or 1254 as 680 caps around there stably


----------



## greg8west

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> try this and let me know if it works.
> 
> GK104.zip 114k .zip file
> 
> adjust max voltage and change p00 to 1212 and second to 1100 and max tdp to %250 set boost limit too 1228 or 1254 as 680 caps around there stably


Thanks man big help. When you say max tdp are you talking about TDP Base Clock? Other than that i'm pretty sure I got everything right, I set both max voltages under voltage table to 1212.5 and under voltage pattern set P00 at 1212.5 and P02 at 1100. Does this all sound right?

Your a big help man ill send you a steam game, what genre you like?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg8west*
> 
> Thanks man big help. When you say max tdp are you talking about TDP Base Clock? Other than that i'm pretty sure I got everything right, I set both max voltages under voltage table to 1212.5 and under voltage pattern set P00 at 1212.5 and P02 at 1100. Does this all sound right?
> 
> Your a big help man ill send you a steam game, what genre you like?


max tdp is on the power table tab the max value all the way at the bottom of that tab and the voltages are correct. if they are unstable i will adjust them for you if you upload the bios to the thread and make sure the max voltage sliders at the top on the second page are maxed and i like all games i am djthrottleboi aka djthrottle11 on steam i will be back in 6 hours though because i need to sleep.


----------



## greg8west

Well I flashed with those settings and all my games are crashing within a few minutes, So I guess its back to the original bios







Anyone got any better ideas?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg8west*
> 
> Well I flashed with those settings and all my games are crashing within a few minutes, So I guess its back to the original bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone got any better ideas?


post the bios here so i can mod it for you. then i want you to look at it when i give it back and compare it with the original so you will understand what i did.


----------



## kevindd992002

Which of the voltages in the voltage tab is usually adjusted to 1.212 V and why those?


----------



## Dude 760

djthrottleboi, you are giving amazing help here. i have followed this thread for a while and played with modding my bios. I have a Zotac 660 and am doing decent overclocking it after modding. Here is a bench from firestrike. Do you think that is good, or could I get more?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Which of the voltages in the voltage tab is usually adjusted to 1.212 V and why those?


just the max voltage sliders and the p00 stage as the stage tells it what it is allowed to go to. it says basically use 1.212 voltage AND lower ELSE us lower voltage but up to 1.212 when in p00 stage. thats a kinda a strict way of saying it but i believe it is close to what its doing as i have observed it tries to get as close to 1.212 as possible and holds when you set that stage. this setup is more of a fixed voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dude 660*
> 
> djthrottleboi, you are giving amazing help here. i have followed this thread for a while and played with modding my bios. I have a Zotac 660 and am doing decent overclocking it after modding. Here is a bench from firestrike. Do you think that is good, or could I get more?


that is perfect your physics score is through the roof lol i had to get a 3770k to get that high


----------



## Dude 760

Thanks mate! I will keep tweaking it. I used the minimum voltage bump using the VD3T online mod method. I used the KGB version first but my card did not play well with the 1.2. The cpu is at 4.8 on that run, might try it at 5 a little later


----------



## greg8west

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> post the bios here so i can mod it for you. then i want you to look at it when i give it back and compare it with the original so you will understand what i did.


Here you go

X.zip 55k .zip file


Thanks again man


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg8west*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> X.zip 55k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks again man


i added 2 mods as your boost might be the cause of your instability so try number 1 and then try number 2 and tell me which one is better. then from there we can take the next step.

X.zip 167k .zip file


----------



## YakshaXaio

this is the best I could get with my Galaxy GTX 660TI 3B OC


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> just the max voltage sliders and the p00 stage as the stage tells it what it is allowed to go to. it says basically use 1.212 voltage AND lower ELSE us lower voltage but up to 1.212 when in p00 stage. thats a kinda a strict way of saying it but i believe it is close to what its doing as i have observed it tries to get as close to 1.212 as possible and holds when you set that stage. this setup is more of a fixed voltage.
> that is perfect your physics score is through the roof lol i had to get a 3770k to get that high


Ok, yeah I have those three voltages set.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok, yeah I have those three voltages set.


perfect because you have 670's so thats like up to 16 fps increase. i had got a 13 fps increase.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YakshaXaio*
> 
> this is the best I could get with my Galaxy GTX 660TI 3B OC


are you only using a pcie 1 or 2 mobo and cpu combo? if thats pcie 3.0 then you should be getting way more.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> are you only using a pcie 1 or 2 mobo and cpu combo? if thats pcie 3.0 then you should be getting way more.


I doubt the reason being his pcie slot version that's causing the issue. You won't get more with a pcie 3.0 compared to a pcie 2.0 especially with a gtx 660 as the bandwidth of 2.0 isn't even the bottleneck for most systems.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I doubt the reason being his pcie slot version that's causing the issue. You won't get more with a pcie 3.0 compared to a pcie 2.0 especially with a gtx 660 as the bandwidth of 2.0 isn't even the bottleneck for most systems.


yes but a cpu can be and thats what i'm getting at. a older mobo will come with a limited cpu its a rule of thumb. amd thing


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes but a cpu can be and thats what i'm getting at. a older mobo will come with a limited cpu its a rule of thumb. amd thing


Oh ok.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh ok.


intel's cpu's pack enough power to be able to go on longer but amd's are something else


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> intel's cpu's pack enough power to be able to go on longer but amd's are something else


Yup. I was just under the impression that your point was made for the PCIe slot version earlier.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Yup. I was just under the impression that your point was made for the PCIe slot version earlier.


i wish then it would be a lot easier for people to go on ebay spend 100 bucks and eliminate their bottleneck.


----------



## YakshaXaio

im running a asus sabertooth 990fx with a 8350

Update

I kept getting fetal errors when playing BF3 and Farcry so i put my bios back to normal









Did I kill my card?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YakshaXaio*
> 
> im running a asus sabertooth 990fx with a 8350
> 
> Update
> 
> I kept getting fetal errors when playing BF3 and Farcry so i put my bios back to normal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I kill my card?


Not at all. That DX error is an infamous error for BF3 and BF4 as well. They say it's the game that has the problem but some say to lower your overclock too. There's no one single fix for everyone. Try to lower your overclock and check if that makes a difference.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YakshaXaio*
> 
> im running a asus sabertooth 990fx with a 8350
> 
> Update
> 
> I kept getting fetal errors when playing BF3 and Farcry so i put my bios back to normal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I kill my card?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Not at all. That DX error is an infamous error for BF3 and BF4 as well. They say it's the game that has the problem but some say to lower your overclock too. There's no one single fix for everyone. Try to lower your overclock and check if that makes a difference.


this^ is correct and you also see this error in 3dmark11 when you are not stable so bring the oc down a bit till you get it to work without this error. if it still gets this error then reinstall the drivers and select custom install and check clean install and that will help you as the drivers may have become unstable and corrupted.


----------



## Anti Hero

So I'm getting screen tearing while gaming with this mod. Been really busy and hadn't been around to test it since the initial benchmarks. Doesn't matter if I down clock it or turn Vsync on, it still happens. Any ideas on what it could be?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> So I'm getting screen tearing while gaming with this mod. Been really busy and hadn't been around to test it since the initial benchmarks. Doesn't matter if I down clock it or turn Vsync on, it still happens. Any ideas on what it could be?


reinstall your drivers and select custom install and clean install. if that does not work then flash back to stock and then flash back to the mod. something got overwritten or deleted that causes that error and i believe that is the new drivers doing that. a lot of people like the older drivers and say they have less problems with them. I also heard they can run more extreme oc's.


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> reinstall your drivers and select custom install and clean install. if that does not work then flash back to stock and then flash back to the mod. something got overwritten or deleted that causes that error and i believe that is the new drivers doing that. a lot of people like the older drivers and say they have less problems with them. I also heard they can run more extreme oc's.


I already did a fresh install on the drivers after this mod. What driver set are they rolling back to? I'm on the latest nvidia drivers as of now.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> I already did a fresh install on the drivers after this mod. What driver set are they rolling back to? I'm on the latest nvidia drivers as of now.


well from what i hear most people use like 285 around there to 293 but some guy is using 310 so you can try that too


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> well from what i hear most people use like 285 around there to 293 but some guy is using 310 so you can try that too


Ok. I'll give that a shot tomorrow and report back. Not sure of you remember but I don't have my stock bios for the cards. Long story but they got deleted. So hopefully this will work lol.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Ok. I'll give that a shot tomorrow and report back. Not sure of you remember but I don't have my stock bios for the cards. Long story but they got deleted. So hopefully this will work lol.


that suxx because i had your stock bios but i just lost everything on my storage drive thanks to ubuntu


----------



## Dude 760

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Ok. I'll give that a shot tomorrow and report back. Not sure of you remember but I don't have my stock bios for the cards. Long story but they got deleted. So hopefully this will work lol.


You should be able to get your stock bios from this link

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dude 660*
> 
> You should be able to get your stock bios from this link
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/


he knows that but man we had some issues with bios from there and besides no bios will have your cards as strong as the ones that came with the cards. you would think they are all the same when coming from the same vendor but i have been noticing that each of them are different.


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dude 660*
> 
> You should be able to get your stock bios from this link
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/


We tried that before. Thanks though. Appreciate the help.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> he knows that but man we had some issues with bios from there and besides no bios will have your cards as strong as the ones that came with the cards. you would think they are all the same when coming from the same vendor but i have been noticing that each of them are different.


So I rolled back and tried some drivers. Some were ok but I wasn't able to play bf4 because they were so old. Thought that was weird and that I should have had no problem playing it even on the stock drivers but I guess not. hmm


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> We tried that before. Thanks though. Appreciate the help.
> So I rolled back and tried some drivers. Some were ok but I wasn't able to play bf4 because they were so old. Thought that was weird and that I should have had no problem playing it even on the stock drivers but I guess not. hmm


lol bf4 would have issues with old drivers post the bios and i will tweak them and see if i can pull a miracle


----------



## greg8west

djthrottle thanks for all of the help you have given me and everyone else on this forum, you really seem dedicated to just helping dudes out so as a thanks I am gonna send the splinter cell collection your way. It includes Blacklist, Conviction, and Double Agent it should be in your pm box by the time you read this


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg8west*
> 
> djthrottle thanks for all of the help you have given me and everyone else on this forum, you really seem dedicated to just helping dudes out so as a thanks I am gonna send the splinter cell collection your way. It includes Blacklist, Conviction, and Double Agent it should be in your pm box by the time you read this


thank you so much you are awesome and I love doing this it makes me happy. I love learning but more so i love sharing the gift of knowledge


----------



## Dude 760

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> he knows that but man we had some issues with bios from there and besides no bios will have your cards as strong as the ones that came with the cards. you would think they are all the same when coming from the same vendor but i have been noticing that each of them are different.


Okay, guess I should have read further back


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dude 660*
> 
> Okay, guess I should have read further back


lol no problem anyway thats a long way back lol


----------



## Anti Hero

Where do you guys find the score that starts with the P? Tried to find it and cant...

Just ran this after doing some adjustments. I was scoring higher before but now I seem to have gotten rid of the tearing. only played a few games to test but i'll test more tomorrow. I'm tired lol. I don't really have much to compare to, is this a decent score?


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol bf4 would have issues with old drivers post the bios and i will tweak them and see if i can pull a miracle


Saw this just now and have already shut down the gaming pc and switched to the laptop. I'll grab that for you tomorrow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg8west*
> 
> djthrottle thanks for all of the help you have given me and everyone else on this forum, you really seem dedicated to just helping dudes out so as a thanks I am gonna send the splinter cell collection your way. It includes Blacklist, Conviction, and Double Agent it should be in your pm box by the time you read this


Werd


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Saw this just now and have already shut down the gaming pc and switched to the laptop. I'll grab that for you tomorrow.
> Werd


cool beans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Where do you guys find the score that starts with the P? Tried to find it and cant...
> 
> Just ran this after doing some adjustments. I was scoring higher before but now I seem to have gotten rid of the tearing. only played a few games to test but i'll test more tomorrow. I'm tired lol. I don't really have much to compare to, is this a decent score?


the p is from the performance test of 3dmark11 thats pretty good scores you got there.


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> cool beans
> the p is from the performance test of 3dmark11 thats pretty good scores you got there.


Like mid range good or higher than mid range good? lol.

Oh ok, where do i find that? I looked around and couldn't seem to find it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Like mid range good or higher than mid range good? lol.
> 
> Oh ok, where do i find that? I looked around and couldn't seem to find it.


its higher than ming by like 2000 and 3dmark11 is here: http://www.futuremark.com/benchmarks/3dmark11


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its higher than ming by like 2000 and 3dmark11 is here: http://www.futuremark.com/benchmarks/3dmark11


Oh, I just have 3d mark and not 11, I see. What's the difference and which is better for benching?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Oh, I just have 3d mark and not 11, I see. What's the difference and which is better for benching?


eh 3dmark tests dx9/10/11 but 3dmark11 only tests dx11


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> eh 3dmark tests dx9/10/11 but 3dmark11 only tests dx11


Oh ok.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Oh ok.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7941791 I got that with the gpu's at stock i just installed the 3770k and oc'ed it to 4.8GHz and wanted to see if it was really better than my 3570k so 3dmark11 got me this.


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7941791 I got that with the gpu's at stock i just installed the 3770k and oc'ed it to 4.8GHz and wanted to see if it was really better than my 3570k so 3dmark11 got me this.


Damn man. 4.8? That's crazy. I want to try and go higher on my 4670k (4.6 @ 3.10v now) But have to adjust more than just the core, voltage, and v-ring voltage and I'm not really familiar with anything else. I got lucky in the cpu lottery since 4.6 is pretty good for a 4670k but feel like it could do more easily. Just not sure how to do it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Damn man. 4.8? That's crazy. I want to try and go higher on my 4670k (4.6 @ 3.10v now) But have to adjust more than just the core, voltage, and v-ring voltage and I'm not really familiar with anything else. I got lucky in the cpu lottery since 4.6 is pretty good for a 4670k but feel like it could do more easily. Just not sure how to do it.


lol most people are having that issue and thats why i'm staying away from 4th gen


----------



## shwarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> try this and let me know if it works.
> 
> GK104.zip 114k .zip file
> 
> 
> hey mate cheers for the help but made it worse couldnt overclock card at all with that bios but it did hit 1.2v


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Damn man. 4.8? That's crazy. I want to try and go higher on my 4670k (4.6 @ 3.10v now) But have to adjust more than just the core, voltage, and v-ring voltage and I'm not really familiar with anything else. I got lucky in the cpu lottery since 4.6 is pretty good for a 4670k but feel like it could do more easily. Just not sure how to do it.


You mean 1.30V, right? 3.10V will create fire in your system.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shwarz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> try this and let me know if it works.
> 
> GK104.zip 114k .zip file
> 
> 
> hey mate cheers for the help but made it worse couldnt overclock card at all with that bios but it did hit 1.2v
Click to expand...

whatis your asic value?


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> You mean 1.30V, right? 3.10V will create fire in your system.


lol, yeah. 1.3 is what i meant. It was late when i typed that out.

I dont even think it lets you go up to 3.0 in the bios.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> lol, yeah. 1.3 is what i meant. It was late when i typed that out.
> 
> I dont even think it lets you go up to 3.0 in the bios.


Yeah, just clarifying


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Yeah, just clarifying


Thats a typo you dont want to make in the bios lol


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Thats a typo you dont want to make in the bios lol


I know. You have to be very careful when handling voltages.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I know. You have to be very careful when handling voltages.


lol its a good thing most mobo's have that safety feature that stops post if configured wrong hell that way you can hope it stops it before it starts


----------



## Dude 760

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> just the max voltage sliders and the p00 stage as the stage tells it what it is allowed to go to. it says basically use 1.212 voltage AND lower ELSE us lower voltage but up to 1.212 when in p00 stage. thats a kinda a strict way of saying it but i believe it is close to what its doing as i have observed it tries to get as close to 1.212 as possible and holds when you set that stage. this setup is more of a fixed voltage.
> that is perfect your physics score is through the roof lol i had to get a 3770k to get that high


The physics score got a nice bump running at 5GHZ

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2478686


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dude 660*
> 
> The physics score got a nice bump running at 5GHZ
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2478686


lol ikr once i got the 3770k made mine go up really high at 4.8GHz made me think why the hell did i buy that 3570k could've had a 770 already


----------



## siffonen

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1649447

Both cards running with unlocked bios @1306/3700Mhz, other one has strange spikes in power limit and its clocks are going up and down much more than the other one.
Card which does this is reference evga, and the other is evga signature 2 with 8+6 pin pci-e connectors.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siffonen*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1649447
> 
> Both cards running with unlocked bios @1306/3700Mhz, other one has strange spikes in power limit and its clocks are going up and down much more than the other one.
> Card which does this is reference evga, and the other is evga signature 2 with 8+6 pin pci-e connectors.


pretty good there and btw reference cards act wierd with modding as they aren't specifically made custom. so you cant expect it to take what specials like the signature and ftw's do.


----------



## siffonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *siffonen*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1649447
> 
> Both cards running with unlocked bios @1306/3700Mhz, other one has strange spikes in power limit and its clocks are going up and down much more than the other one.
> Card which does this is reference evga, and the other is evga signature 2 with 8+6 pin pci-e connectors.
> 
> 
> 
> pretty good there and btw reference cards act wierd with modding as they aren't specifically made custom. so you cant expect it to take what specials like the signature and ftw's do.
Click to expand...

I dont remember it doing that when it was new.
There is some room to oc them more, the ref one did run stable alone @1333Mhz, haven tested max clocks of the signature 2.

Lähetetty minun HTC One laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siffonen*
> 
> I dont remember it doing that when it was new.
> There is some room to oc them more, the ref one did run stable alone @1333Mhz, haven tested max clocks of the signature 2.
> 
> Lähetetty minun HTC One laitteesta Tapatalkilla


just be carefull and take it slow so that you can easily pull it back if it becomes unstable


----------



## Anti Hero

Ok, just ran 3DMark11. Had a hiccup while running it since I hooked up my phone to charge in the middle of it. Oops, wonder if it affected it since it kinda paused and restarted from where it left off.

Going to try again in a few to see if it messed with it.


----------



## Anti Hero

Looks like it did a little bit.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Looks like it did a little bit.


hell yeah you got 3000 more than i did. thats where you are supposed to be. lol maybe i should apply my mods and see how close i can get.i had 12007 maybe i can get 13400 i can add 1000 easily but more than that is a challenge.


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> hell yeah you got 3000 more than i did. thats where you are supposed to be. lol maybe i should apply my mods and see how close i can get.i had 12007 maybe i can get 13400 i can add 1000 easily but more than that is a challenge.


Right on. Might as well give it a shot.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Right on. Might as well give it a shot.


i'm so close to my gtx 770 i can smell it. the delidded 3570k just sold. $182 all i need is $175


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i'm so close to my gtx 770 i can smell it. the delidded 3570k just sold. $182 all i need is $175


Almost there bro. I'm looking to pick up eitherr a couple 780ti's or a couple 780 kingpins once Maxwell comes out. I would have gotten them now but i'd rather wait for the price drop since these cards are more than capable to run everything just fine. I also need water blocks for each card so I'd like to deposit a fw more checks into my hobby account before then anyway. That's going to be a big purchase lol.

The 670's are going to go into my wifes water cooled C70 build. It's got my old 3570k and z77 mobo in it now. Can't wait and neither can she lol

This is the C70 build with my stuff in it before I switched to the 750D, loved that case with the full acrylic side panel but just wanted more room.


----------



## Anti Hero

Also, I need to delid my 4670k. I've just been too lazy to drain my loop. I should have done it before i put it all back together but was too excited to get it up and running lol


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Also, I need to delid my 4670k. I've just been too lazy to drain my loop. I should have done it before i put it all back together but was too excited to get it up and running lol


lol i want that 900D as nothing else will allow me to put everything in it.


----------



## shwarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> whatis your asic value?


asic value 70.4%

highest i can clock at the moment is

core: 1237
memory: 1552

memory is really bad at overclocking, samsung chips according to GPUZ, don't know if thats bad or good


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shwarz*
> 
> asic value 70.4%
> 
> highest i can clock at the moment is
> 
> core: 1237
> memory: 1552
> 
> memory is really bad at overclocking, samsung chips according to GPUZ, don't know if thats bad or good


its in the middle kinda you cant go any higher because your core uses too much power lower core and whatever you lower core you should be able to increase with mem but mem numbers should be double core numbers so if i decrease core 25 i can increase mem 40-45 and it should be stable. i say 40-45 because we leave room for margin of error.


----------



## Franzuu

GK104Franzuu.zip 55k .zip file
I don't entirely know what I'm doing, as far as modifying a BIOS goes anyway. I also have a Gigabyte GTX 670 and someone mentioned the Gigabytes being finicky.

Anyway, djthrottleboi, could you mod my bios too?

Do you do anything different to the Gigabyte bios? Is there something you won't do? Do you also raise the boost clock like this tool does http://www.v3dt.com/nvidia/600/ ?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Franzuu*
> 
> GK104Franzuu.zip 55k .zip file
> I don't entirely know what I'm doing, as far as modifying a BIOS goes anyway. I also have a Gigabyte GTX 670 and someone mentioned the Gigabytes being finicky.
> 
> Anyway, djthrottleboi, could you mod my bios too?
> 
> Do you do anything different to the Gigabyte bios? Is there something you won't do? Do you also raise the boost clock like this tool does http://www.v3dt.com/nvidia/600/ ?


the boost clock will go up naturally i cap it at 1215MHz and yes gigabytes are wierd when it comes to modding i add balance to the bios as the guides dont tell you to do that you can come out worse for the wear.

GK104Franzuu.zip 112k .zip file
 try that and tell me how it works out. that tool does the same thing pretty much the only thing is a program only does what you tell it to do which is why its better to do it yourself or have somebody do it.


----------



## Franzuu

The flash was successful, card works and I can change the voltage to 1.2 but the power target is still max 112% in precision X, Does that matter?

no-go, display drivers are crashing at 1.2 volts, if i set the volts to 1.15 in precision x then the volts will go to 1.2 anyway. Is this intended?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Franzuu*
> 
> The flash was successful, card works and I can change the voltage to 1.2 but the power target is still max 112% in precision X, Does that matter?
> 
> no-go, display drivers are crashing at 1.2 volts, if i set the volts to 1.15 in precision x then the volts will go to 1.2 anyway. Is this intended?


i set a fixed voltage i can bring them down for you try this

GK104Franzuunewmod.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## JLG0987

I've done my best to follow this video 



 which shows to use KGB, nvflash and gpu-z and when I go to use kgb in the cmd prompt it says bad checksum. I used the kgb command fix_checksum, it said it's fixed but no it's not, any ideas?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLG0987*
> 
> I've done my best to follow this video
> 
> 
> 
> which shows to use KGB, nvflash and gpu-z and when I go to use kgb in the cmd prompt it says bad checksum. I used the kgb command fix_checksum, it said it's fixed but no it's not, any ideas?


use this to mod the original bios or you can wait till in the morning for me to mod the bios by posting it on here.

KeplerBiosTweaker-v1.26.zip 98k .zip file


----------



## JLG0987

well I did that and that worked. Now I get this crap. Card is a Asus GTX 680 direct cuii top. used nvflash version 5.142

eepromfail.png 1033k .png file


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol ikr once i got the 3770k made mine go up really high at 4.8GHz made me think why the hell did i buy that 3570k could've had a 770 already


how come you aren't going 780?


----------



## Doug2507

Thought i'd share this&#8230;.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7630406

670 TOP with bios modded by myself a few months back. Just got another so looking forward to running them sli. 6 core to back up the physics now so should be good, fingers crossed! Max core clock was 1438mhz on Cloud Gate. No hard mods.


----------



## avatardiablo

a question for gtx 690 sli mode.
1.225v with llc for daily use 24/7 air is ok ?

tnx for all


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avatardiablo*
> 
> a question for gtx 690 sli mode.
> 1.225v with llc for daily use 24/7 air is ok ?
> 
> tnx for all


if the temps are good then yes try to keep it under 75C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Thought i'd share this&#8230;.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7630406
> 
> 670 TOP with bios modded by myself a few months back. Just got another so looking forward to running them sli. 6 core to back up the physics now so should be good, fingers crossed! Max core clock was 1438mhz on Cloud Gate. No hard mods.


if your referring to the 4770k its a 4 core/8 thread combo that is really good at backing up physics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> how come you aren't going 780?


i'm trying to trade up to one i cant afford to buy one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLG0987*
> 
> well I did that and that worked. Now I get this crap. Card is a Asus GTX 680 direct cuii top. used nvflash version 5.142
> 
> eepromfail.png 1033k .png file


try it again and let me know if you get that error or clean instal your drivers and then reflash


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if your referring to the 4770k its a 4 core/8 thread combo that is really good at backing up physics


4770k was what i used on that run. It'll be re-benched with hexacore for a good increase in phyx score.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> 4770k was what i used on that run. It'll be re-benched with hexacore for a good increase in phyx score.


sweet deal


----------



## Doug2507

You ramping up the power limits with 670? IIRC i set this one about 225000 but think that might still be out-doing 6+6 capability.


----------



## JLG0987

Before I flashed I reset everything to default settings and updated with the latest drivers doing a clean install. I tried a few times.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLG0987*
> 
> Before I flashed I reset everything to default settings and updated with the latest drivers doing a clean install. I tried a few times.


ok then i will need to see your bios. the error is that it cannot erase the old bios before it flashes the new bios and i dont know what could be causing that error. you aren't using lucid virtu mvp or sli or anything are you?


----------



## Anti Hero

So I just had something weird happen. I ran 3dmark11 not realizing that I didn't have afterburner open or running. I got a higher score by like 400+ points. It was P15,454. I'm confused as hell...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> So I just had something weird happen. I ran 3dmark11 not realizing that I didn't have afterburner open or running. I got a higher score by like 400+ points. It was P15,454. I'm confused as hell...


lol me too


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol me too


That's weird. should i not be messing with the sliders on afterburner? Did you already set everything through the flash?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> That's weird. should i not be messing with the sliders on afterburner? Did you already set everything through the flash?


i set a lot of things lol though i cant really remember as i'm currently in overclock marketplace trying to get a 780 yet i have noticed only 4 or 5 people sell cards and they have a monopoly running so i do not think i can trade for any upgrade and i cant afford a $400-$500 card.


----------



## JLG0987

[quote name="djthrottleb
try it again and let me know if you get that error or clean instal your drivers and then reflash
[/quote]

this is the original

GK104.zip 120k .zip file


I checked I don't have lucid mvp installed.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLG0987*
> 
> [quote name="djthrottleb
> try it again and let me know if you get that error or clean instal your drivers and then reflash


this is the original

GK104.zip 120k .zip file


I checked I don't have lucid mvp installed.[/QUOTE]

try this then

GK1041.zip 243k .zip file
 new mod is your mod


----------



## JLG0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> try this then
> 
> GK1041.zip 243k .zip file
> new mod is your mod


got the eeprom erase fail still. I don't think it's copying the bios file correctly to begin with. I try just with the original copy and it get the eeprom fail still.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLG0987*
> 
> got the eeprom erase fail still.


nvflash must have issues with your card are you using the latest version?


----------



## JLG0987

downloaded from techpowerup site version 5.142. I was getting the bios file with gpu z 7.3 because gpu z 7.7 would crash saying nvflash.exe has stop working immediately.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLG0987*
> 
> downloaded from techpowerup site version 5.142. I was getting the bios file with gpu z 7.3 because gpu z 7.7 would crash saying nvflash.exe has stop working immediately.


ok now put the new mod bios in the folder with the new nvflash and have at it.


----------



## JLG0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok now put the new mod bios in the folder with the new nvflash and have at it.


I have been using 5.142 with every file. always getting the eeprom fail now.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLG0987*
> 
> I have been using 5.142 with every file. always getting the eeprom fail now.


then something may be wrong wwith the mobo or the cpu pins.


----------



## JLG0987

I have never had a problem with the card in 1.5 years and it's never been removed I doubt it but who knows. I really don't want to go the hotwire route.

I use nvflash.exe --compare newmod.rom and it says

Mismatch at offset 0x00075CC.

There is the --protection off option but I'm a little worried about that one.


----------



## JLG0987

found the answer searching. For me to get rid of the eeprom do the following.

To apply your new bios you must first in the nvflash CMD prompt, type nvflash.exe --protectoff, then nvflash.exe YOURFILENAME.rom. works now. Thanks for the help djthrottleboi.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLG0987*
> 
> found the answer searching. For me to get rid of the eeprom do the following.
> 
> To apply your new bios you must first in the nvflash CMD prompt, type nvflash.exe --protectoff, then nvflash.exe YOURFILENAME.rom. works now. Thanks for the help djthrottleboi.


oh lol i thought everyone did that automatically lol sorry that was my fault.


----------



## Anti Hero

Been messing with afterburner all day today and am still getting better results with it not running. I'm so confused and not sure what to do.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Been messing with afterburner all day today and am still getting better results with it not running. I'm so confused and not sure what to do.


set it to default and use that as it seems better its probably more stable


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> set it to default and use that as it seems better its probably more stable


I tried that and it's considerably lower.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> I tried that and it's considerably lower.


ouch then i say that only you will know what your cards like as all cards are different go for what works.


----------



## JLG0987

Card seems to be very stable but not really pleased with additional results. Card hasn't gone pasted 66degrees with only 30% fan (max 1500rpm) running at 1306mhz core 3251 memory. the ACIS score is 75.9. With stock voltage I was only able to get to 1251mhz and out of the box was running 1230mhz.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLG0987*
> 
> Card seems to be very stable but not really pleased with additional results. Card hasn't gone pasted 66degrees with only 30% fan (max 1500rpm) running at 1306mhz core 3251 memory. the ACIS score is 75.9. With stock voltage I was only able to get to 1251mhz and out of the box was running 1230mhz.


then tweak some more this is what overclocking is about if it was easy we wouldn't be here working on it and if it was quick there would be some program that doesit for you. this take time, patience, and a lot of experimenting just make sure you back that one up since you have noted that it is stable.


----------



## djthrottleboi

new kepler bios tweaker here i love it as it gives me a lot more control.

KeplerBiosTweaker-v1.27.zip 97k .zip file


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> new kepler bios tweaker here i love it as it gives me a lot more control.
> 
> KeplerBiosTweaker-v1.27.zip 97k .zip file


Just downloaded and it seems that it has a lot more options than before. Any guide out there explaining each setting? It seems that it got harder to understand.

I was using 1.25 and never used 1.26. They have totally different options. How do you use 1.26 and 1.27? Am I missing out important settings that would increase overclock potential?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Just downloaded and it seems that it has a lot more options than before. Any guide out there explaining each setting? It seems that it got harder to understand.
> 
> I was using 1.25 and never used 1.26. They have totally different options. How do you use 1.26 and 1.27? Am I missing out important settings that would increase overclock potential?


1.27 is a lot more options and you can also raise the voltage higher than 1212 its the same if you look at the voltage tables its the same but nowyou can adjust min and max voltages and on the bios'es that were locked you can now even adjust those. if you look at the boost table those numbers are the clock numbers so say i am looking at clock 35 those voltages correspond to clock 35 on the boost table with this say i dont want my card hitting 1212 because it gets unstable well with this i can set all my clocks to 1200 provided they dont require a lot more power. 1.26 is the same as 1.25


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 1.27 is a lot more options and you can also raise the voltage higher than 1212 its the same if you look at the voltage tables its the same but nowyou can adjust min and max voltages and on the bios'es that were locked you can now even adjust those. if you look at the boost table those numbers are the clock numbers so say i am looking at clock 35 those voltages correspond to clock 35 on the boost table with this say i dont want my card hitting 1212 because it gets unstable well with this i can set all my clocks to 1200 provided they dont require a lot more power. 1.26 is the same as 1.25


Sorry, I'm not sure if I understand what you're saying (mainly because it's all in one paragraph?).

I thought 1.212V is hardware-locked? Even though you set it to a higher voltage in the BIOS, it still won't get past 1.212V because of the hardware. That's why there are mods there for these cards.

And no, 1.26 has a power table tab and 1.25 doesn't. They are different but 1.27 has far more options than both.

I also don't understand why there are multiple fields where you can enter the power values.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Sorry, I'm not sure if I understand what you're saying (mainly because it's all in one paragraph?).
> 
> I thought 1.212V is hardware-locked? Even though you set it to a higher voltage in the BIOS, it still won't get past 1.212V because of the hardware. That's why there are mods there for these cards.
> 
> And no, 1.26 has a power table tab and 1.25 doesn't. They are different but 1.27 has far more options than both.
> 
> I also don't understand why there are multiple fields where you can enter the power values.


yes it some cards are hardware locked and others aren't.

1.26's power table isn't much of a difference as i found that without it you can get the same results which makes it not worth mentioning especially since you need more values to tweak like in my version of 1.26 to balance it and not many people had that version on here.

the multiple power fields on the power table in 1.27 are for rail pcie rails, tdp, and power targets. also on the voltage tab you can control set voltages for each clock rate.for instance i would become unstable with 1.212v when i hit 1215MHz so i set it to run that clock at 1.200M


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes it some cards are hardware locked and others aren't.
> 1.26's power table isn't much of a difference as i found that without it you can get the same results which makes it not worth mentioning especially since you need more values to tweak like in my version of 1.26 to balance it and not many people had that version on here.
> the multiple power fields on the power table in 1.27 are for rail pcie rails, tdp, and power targets. also on the voltage tab you can control set voltages for each clock rate.for instance i would become unstable with 1.212v when i hit 1215MHz so i set it to run that clock at 1.200M


Ok. So if I use 1.27, which power settings should I be adjusting? And what does the Entry # signify there? It would be nice if there's some guide for this program somewhere.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok. So if I use 1.27, which power settings should I be adjusting? And what does the Entry # signify there? It would be nice if there's some guide for this program somewhere.


you can experiment with specifying your voltage progression with the clocks, for this i mean see if you can undervolt the max voltage for some of them or you can experiment with raising tdp and power target and then raising the rail max power though note the pci rail wont necessarily help much. for power table description see here: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=374772 as these images can help.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you can experiment with specifying your voltage progression with the clocks, for this i mean see if you can undervolt the max voltage for some of them or you can experiment with raising tdp and power target and then raising the rail max power though note the pci rail wont necessarily help much. for power table description see here: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=374772 as these images can help.


Yeah but I'm not sure how to go about experimenting since there are so many variables to change in 1.27.

Which power values are usually changed in this version, TDP and Power Target only? Which of the three (min, def, max) is modified?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Yeah but I'm not sure how to go about experimenting since there are so many variables to change in 1.27.
> 
> Which power values are usually changed in this version, TDP and Power Target only? Which of the three (min, def, max) is modified?


you only modify the max values and you can experiment with voltages and all the thing is. When you dont know if you should try you probably shouldn't try. also you can get voltages over 1212 if you use the pencil mod. I dont know your card from experience i only know it from theory meaning i cant tell you to try this and then when it doesn't workout you down a card or 2. that is the reason there are no tutorials because nobody wants to be the cause of that and we are all learning as we go. nobody knows a for sure way to bios mod a card as they are all different. So my point is you will have to decide if the risk is worth it and either jump in or stay out.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you only modify the max values and you can experiment with voltages and all the thing is. When you dont know if you should try you probably shouldn't try. also you can get voltages over 1212 if you use the pencil mod. I dont know your card from experience i only know it from theory meaning i cant tell you to try this and then when it doesn't workout you down a card or 2. that is the reason there are no tutorials because nobody wants to be the cause of that and we are all learning as we go. nobody knows a for sure way to bios mod a card as they are all different. So my point is you will have to decide if the risk is worth it and either jump in or stay out.


Ok. I don't want to do the pencil mod. I just want to understand what each KBT 1.27 option does so I can decide for myself which to edit. The maker of KBT should at least have a simple guide but I understand that that is choice. So what's left off me is to ask experienced users what these options do based from their usage.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok. I don't want to do the pencil mod. I just want to understand what each KBT 1.27 option does so I can decide for myself which to edit. The maker of KBT should at least have a simple guide but I understand that that is choice. So what's left off me is to ask experienced users what these options do based from their usage.


okay well we know that max voltage is for the cards max voltage allotments. I explained the voltage sliders for each clock. The tdp and power target fields we already know to only adjust the max value higher to raise those figures. and the rails control how much comes in the rails i mean it is pretty much self explanatory. the only hard part to under stand are your Mv conversions when trying to decide how much power to push as those calculations are really hard.Thinking about them gives me headaches.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> okay well we know that max voltage is for the cards max voltage allotments. I explained the voltage sliders for each clock. The tdp and power target fields we already know to only adjust the max value higher to raise those figures. and the rails control how much comes in the rails i mean it is pretty much self explanatory. the only hard part to under stand are your Mv conversions when trying to decide how much power to push as those calculations are really hard.Thinking about them gives me headaches.


Why do people sometimes adjust both min and def also for the power values? And why not adjust TDP and Power Target only? Why do you have to adjust the Rail power too?

What are the entry # options for the clocks?

Now, the mV conversions and power percents are very easy to convert for me. And mind you, mV (millivolt) is different MV (Megavolt), just for proper convention here.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Why do people sometimes adjust both min and def also for the power values? And why not adjust TDP and Power Target only? Why do you have to adjust the Rail power too?
> 
> What are the entry # options for the clocks?
> 
> Now, the mV conversions and power percents are very easy to convert for me. And mind you, mV (millivolt) is different MV (Megavolt), just for proper convention here.


well some people adjust min and def because it keeps the card from running lower. and rail power is because your psu only sends what the card requests and when you raise this your card can recieve more because it requests more.

The entry options are presets with the option to disable them as they are preset in the bios already you can use those presets or you can manually adjust them if they aren't locked to a preset.

I know the difference and the problem with Mv conversion is then calculating how much wattage you need to receive x Mv to balance it stably. that is very tricky as estimates tend to mess you up relly bad.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> well some people adjust min and def because it keeps the card from running lower. and rail power is because your psu only sends what the card requests and when you raise this your card can recieve more because it requests more.
> 
> The entry options are presets with the option to disable them as they are preset in the bios already you can use those presets or you can manually adjust them if they aren't locked to a preset.
> 
> I know the difference and the problem with Mv conversion is then calculating how much wattage you need to receive x Mv to balance it stably. that is very tricky as estimates tend to mess you up relly bad.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8012814 this is a light bios mod only adjusting clocks 1188-1215 to run at 1867 or around there on the gigabyte and 1200 on the evga reference everything is stable and runs nicely.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> well some people adjust min and def because it keeps the card from running lower. and rail power is because your psu only sends what the card requests and when you raise this your card can recieve more because it requests more.
> 
> The entry options are presets with the option to disable them as they are preset in the bios already you can use those presets or you can manually adjust them if they aren't locked to a preset.
> 
> I know the difference and the problem with Mv conversion is then calculating how much wattage you need to receive x Mv to balance it stably. that is very tricky as estimates tend to mess you up relly bad.


Why would it tend to request more if you raise the rail power?

Ok but I want to know what each entry means?

Well, it's mV then not Mv.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Why would it tend to request more if you raise the rail power?
> 
> Ok but I want to know what each entry means?
> 
> Well, it's mV then not Mv.


because you are instructing the bios rails request to meet a certain value.

i just told you what each entry meant the rest is self explanatory. i dont think i should have to explain what min def or max means . i have given you all the info you need to use the program and if you cant figure it out from that then i would recommend that you stick with version 1.25 as you dont need the newer ones unless you need the other values not listed in 1.25.


----------



## Dude 760

djthrottleboi, I have tried many times to get my card stable at 1.215 and had no success. I can get it stable with 1.875. I am a little confused on limiting the max boost. 1215 seems to be to high for me. Can you mod my bios, and limit the boost to 1189. I renamed if from .rom to .zip to post

GK106.zip 179k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dude 660*
> 
> djthrottleboi, I have tried many times to get my card stable at 1.215 and had no success. I can get it stable with 1.875. I am a little confused on limiting the max boost. 1215 seems to be to high for me. Can you mod my bios, and limit the boost to 1189. I renamed if from .rom to .zip to post
> 
> GK106.zip 179k .zip file


 GK1062.zip 57k .zip file
 no problem here you are dude


----------



## Dude 760

Thanks you, I will try it out.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dude 660*
> 
> Thanks you, I will try it out.


if it doesn't work i can try to limit the clocks voltage so you can run the 1215 what card are you using again?


----------



## Dude 760

Its a zotac 660. I flashed the bios but it is not running 1.215 v's


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dude 660*
> 
> Its a zotac 660. I flashed the bios but it is not running 1.215 v's


oh that card might need the pencil mod


----------



## Dude 760

Don't think I will try that. Guess it's time to either SLI or upgrade. It's been a very good card but always wanting to get more. Thanks mate


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dude 660*
> 
> Don't think I will try that. Guess it's time to either SLI or upgrade. It's been a very good card but always wanting to get more. Thanks mate


go for sli as the 660's have come down a lot in value and this is the best opportunity with maxwell on the horizon. plus these still pack a huge punch.


----------



## Foxrun

Am I able to use the all in one flash tool if I have SLI?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Am I able to use the all in one flash tool if I have SLI?


Nvflash? Yes nvflash works fine on my sli setup. Are your cards the same manufacturer? If not all you have to do is be mindful of which card shows up as 0 and which card is 1 in nvflash.


----------



## Foxrun

Yea that nvflash/ other file package that was made by thegeneral. I just took one of the gpus out so I can flash them separately to avoid any problems.
And its as simple as it say right? Just name the modded bios to X.rom and hit the run batch file? Ive done this before 2 years ago but bricked a card, it was using a different method though


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Yea that nvflash/ other file package that was made by thegeneral. I just took one of the gpus out so I can flash them separately to avoid any problems.
> And its as simple as it say right? Just name the modded bios to X.rom and hit the run batch file? Ive done this before 2 years ago but bricked a card, it was using a different method though


you can flash them separately if this is your first time that is the safest option take one out or i can give you a automated one


----------



## Foxrun

Got it! Worked perfectly and am now testing 78+ core/ 600+ mem!
Thanks


----------



## Wirerat

N
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Got it! Worked perfectly and am now testing 78+ core/ 600+ mem!
> Thanks


nice! Enjoy!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Got it! Worked perfectly and am now testing 78+ core/ 600+ mem!
> Thanks


good job


----------



## siffonen

I`m still wondering that why people tell their overclock speed by using +xx Mhz, All cards seems to boost different clock, so for example +50Mhz core can be like 1200-1300Mhz depending on card.
Best way to show your overclock speed, is to just say the max clock like 1300Mhz.


----------



## mus1mus

I'm a little noob on this topic so bear with me fellas.

I happen to have read about Kepler Tweaker so I searched on the topic to get some info.

Download the stuff, to see what I can do..

but before all this, I have been OC'ng the s**t outta my card.
You see, my card is, unlike most of you here, a little modest. An entry level mid-range cheapo GTX 650 Ti Boost OC Edition by Palit!!

Anyway, I have pushed this card to the limit before so I can tell what it can do bone stock (bios that is).

So tried messing with KT 1.25 (still reading about 1.26 and 1.27) to up my power limits and stuff. My firsts failed, of course. Til I figured out how simple it could be.

I also downloaded every bios available for the model to see where the differences are. and figured out, they have a lot of differences in the power levels. tried editing each one to compare the performance I can get, and voila!!!

I have exceeded my previous scores OC'd via frequency by just upping my power limits and target without having to add any offset on the clocks!! overclocking via the frequency actually crashes my DirectX. So go figure.

I'm a little lost on why??? so I'll just this for a while to see the stability of my newfound trick.

By the way, I have also tried changing the bios on my card with that of a 660 and and other makes.

Palit GTX 650 TI Boost OC Ed.
Palit Stock bios modified with 166% Power Target
Stock 1007 MHz GPU clock and 3050+ MHz Memory
Stock Maximum Boost clocks
1.212 volts outperformed a stock bios with +100 MHz offset GPU over clock.

Any further tricks you guys can share to a noob?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siffonen*
> 
> I`m still wondering that why people tell their overclock speed by using +xx Mhz, All cards seems to boost different clock, so for example +50Mhz core can be like 1200-1300Mhz depending on card.
> Best way to show your overclock speed, is to just say the max clock like 1300Mhz.


its because most people use msi afterburner which allows you to set the plus mhz in the slider. If everyone was using evga precision i think they would post it the way you are listing it.


----------



## siffonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> its because most people use msi afterburner which allows you to set the plus mhz in the slider. If everyone was using evga precision i think they would post it the way you are listing it.


Evga Precision uses same + sliders. I have two 680 cards, with stock biosses i needed to adjust one card to +100Mhz, and other to +50Mhz to archieve same clocks, this is my point.
Using +x mhz tells nothing of how card overclocks, it can vary lets say 1100Mhz to 1300Mhz.
If i mod my bios so that my boost clock is 500Mhz, i can tell you that my card is so awesome that i can do +800Mhz.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> its because most people use msi afterburner which allows you to set the plus mhz in the slider. If everyone was using evga precision i think they would post it the way you are listing it.


You totally missed the point of what he was trying to say. When comparing GPU performance, it's important to state the maximum clock speed the card reaches and not the offset as the offset is pretty much useless in these instances.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> You totally missed the point of what he was trying to say. When comparing GPU performance, it's important to state the maximum clock speed the card reaches and not the offset as the offset is pretty much useless in these instances.


He asked why people read it the way they do. We all know the best way to compare cards. He does too.

I only use the max boost clock but he asked a very specific question.


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siffonen*
> 
> I`m still wondering that why people tell their overclock speed by using +xx Mhz, All cards seems to boost different clock, so for example +50Mhz core can be like 1200-1300Mhz depending on card.
> Best way to show your overclock speed, is to just say the max clock like 1300Mhz.


1228 core/ 3649 mem ! Seems to be as high as I can go


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> You totally missed the point of what he was trying to say. When comparing GPU performance, it's important to state the maximum clock speed the card reaches and not the offset as the offset is pretty much useless in these instances.


it is not unless you have the same type and brand and even then it may do you no good as not all cards are the same. it would suck to say i got 1288 and you attempted it and burnt your card out. better to say it as the gain format unless requested by somebody with the same card type and brand you dont want all the noobs trying the enthusiast limits when they have no knowledge of the basics.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siffonen*
> 
> I`m still wondering that why people tell their overclock speed by using +xx Mhz, All cards seems to boost different clock, so for example +50Mhz core can be like 1200-1300Mhz depending on card.
> Best way to show your overclock speed, is to just say the max clock like 1300Mhz.


eh its about the gains not the total speed as the speed on another gpu can suck compared to the gpu it is relative to so it is better to post the gains unless asked by someone with the same gpu type and brand



i'm having twin boys


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> it is not unless you have the same type and brand and even then it may do you no good as not all cards are the same. it would suck to say i got 1288 and you attempted it and burnt your card out. better to say it as the gain format unless requested by somebody with the same card type and brand you dont want all the noobs trying the enthusiast limits when they have no knowledge of the basics.
> eh its about the gains not the total speed as the speed on another gpu can suck compared to the gpu it is relative to so it is better to post the gains unless asked by someone with the same gpu type and brand


Of course it's already given that when you compare cards you compare the same card. Given that, it's better to state the actual achievable clock speed than the offset in precision x / afterburner.

Let me ask you a question, how do you explain 3dmark scores? If you're saying that it is better to compare with offset gains, then you're saying that 3dmark scores should show offset gains instead of actual clock speeds.

Makes sense?


----------



## mus1mus

Can someone point me to a working instructions for Kepler Tweaker 1.26?


----------



## Ryld Baenre

I just picked up a second GTX 670 4gb superclocked and wanted to flash it with the same bios in my first card that I had unlocked a year or two ago. I was wondering if anyone here could take a look at the two bios files and let me know if everything looks okay in the old one and it is safe to flash to the new one.

At the time it was a file someone else had used and was posted as a bios to use on the first page. I noticed a difference in the power target between the two and I'm not sure what the difference means when running the cards.

X.rom is the bios in the already unlocked 670
GK104 is the stock bios in the new 670.

I would like to flash the new 670 with the X.rom bios.

X.zip 111k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryld Baenre*
> 
> I just picked up a second GTX 670 4gb superclocked and wanted to flash it with the same bios in my first card that I had unlocked a year or two ago. I was wondering if anyone here could take a look at the two bios files and let me know if everything looks okay in the old one and it is safe to flash to the new one.
> 
> At the time it was a file someone else had used and was posted as a bios to use on the first page. I noticed a difference in the power target between the two and I'm not sure what the difference means when running the cards.
> 
> X.rom is the bios in the already unlocked 670
> GK104 is the stock bios in the new 670.
> 
> I would like to flash the new 670 with the X.rom bios.
> 
> X.zip 111k .zip file


try this mod i left the original bios in there for backup purposes and made the changes from the old bios to the new as its better to use the original and there's the old one which if its the exact same card might not have a problem but you never know.

X1.zip 169k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Of course it's already given that when you compare cards you compare the same card. Given that, it's better to state the actual achievable clock speed than the offset in precision x / afterburner.
> 
> Let me ask you a question, how do you explain 3dmark scores? If you're saying that it is better to compare with offset gains, then you're saying that 3dmark scores should show offset gains instead of actual clock speeds.
> 
> Makes sense?


not the same thing. you are in a thread where people are modding bios a given is fine and dandy to those that know their stuff but a teen who got a gaming pc comes in thinking his computer is the big bad wolf comes in he has a point of view gtx 660 he sees this guy is stable at 1241MHz and he turns around with his 980MHz card 1032 boost mods his bios it is stable and he sets it to 1241 because this other guy got that. his card goes to crap artifact scrambles he cant get it back even with a bios flash. thats not pretty its not hard for you guys to ask hey so what clock rate you are at? the argument is pointless as its the way it is people post their offsets and you wanting them to post their actual rates is not going to happen just because you want them too. ask them what is there rate and they will tell you its that easy. besides as i said its better this way as it gives the people that do it an idea based of offsets. i got +77 MHz oh ok you might have a evga but that wont kill nyones card so that same teen comes in and mods his bios he sees people get +77MHz on core clock so he adds that it becomes unstable so he restarts the system and remods his bios or lowers the oc. that is easier to deal with.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> try this mod i left the original bios in there for backup purposes and made the changes from the old bios to the new as its better to use the original and there's the old one which if its the exact same card might not have a problem but you never know.
> 
> X1.zip 169k .zip file
> 
> not the same thing. you are in a thread where people are modding bios a given is fine and dandy to those that know their stuff but a teen who got a gaming pc comes in thinking his computer is the big bad wolf comes in he has a point of view gtx 660 he sees this guy is stable at 1241MHz and he turns around with his 980MHz card 1032 boost mods his bios it is stable and he sets it to 1241 because this other guy got that. his card goes to crap artifact scrambles he cant get it back even with a bios flash. thats not pretty its not hard for you guys to ask hey so what clock rate you are at? the argument is pointless as its the way it is people post their offsets and you wanting them to post their actual rates is not going to happen just because you want them too. ask them what is there rate and they will tell you its that easy. besides as i said its better this way as it gives the people that do it an idea based of offsets. i got +77 MHz oh ok you might have a evga but that wont kill nyones card so that same teen comes in and mods his bios he sees people get +77MHz on core clock so he adds that it becomes unstable so he restarts the system and remods his bios or lowers the oc. that is easier to deal with.


You didn't answer my 3DMark question but let's just agree to disagree.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> You didn't answer my 3DMark question but let's just agree to disagree.


i dont have to ask your 3dmark question because that was totally irrelevant. you are in a thread primarily about extra MHz gains. there are so many cards out there that oc and reach their ceiling so all that matters is the gains not the totals.


----------



## kevindd992002

If that's your thought on it then good, I respect it. I just don't want to explain more.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> If that's your thought on it then good, I respect it. I just don't want to explain more.


i'm not contest you i'm saying that complaining about totals is pointless because you can ask about them just as easily as people can type them.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i'm not contest you i'm saying that complaining about totals is pointless because you can ask about them just as easily as people can type them.


I have to be honest with you, I'm really having a hard time understanding your point these past few days. This maybe because of the language barrier we have. Sorry, had to say it.

Back on topic.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i dont have to ask your 3dmark question because that was totally irrelevant. you are in a thread primarily about extra MHz gains. there are so many cards out there that oc and reach their ceiling so all that matters is the gains not the totals.


I'd have to agree. But I'd also consider both sides.

Been comparing different Bios files and seen differences from each of them. We're really looking at the extra frequency when overclocking GPUs.
One reason is that each model / brand / make have their own standpoint clocks, standard boost values, same boost limit delta.

Take this for an EVGA has a higher base clock, higher boost value, but higher clock limits. It should follow that the final frequency value would be high. But how much have you overclocked it to? Or can you overclock it to? Since it is very close to the ceiling.

Too little. Do you want it on numbers?

And what's the value that will be most obvious to performance increase in the system?

It will be the offset who will have to be felt greatly after OC. "Before my max FPS was 60. After I OC by +100, my FPS reached 80!!" You get it right?

So that what I would care for really.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'd have to agree. But I'd also consider both sides.
> 
> Been comparing different Bios files and seen differences from each of them. We're really looking at the extra frequency when overclocking GPUs.
> One reason is that each model / brand / make have their own standpoint clocks, standard boost values, same boost limit delta.
> 
> Take this for an EVGA has a higher base clock, higher boost value, but higher clock limits. It should follow that the final frequency value would be high. But how much have you overclocked it to? Or can you overclock it to? Since it is very close to the ceiling.
> 
> Too little. Do you want it on numbers?
> 
> And what's the value that will be most obvious to performance increase in the system?
> 
> It will be the offset who will have to be felt greatly after OC. "Before my max FPS was 60. After I OC by +100, my FPS reached 80!!" You get it right?
> 
> So that what I would care for really.


Fair enough. I guess both sides of the coin have their own pros and cons that we have to consider.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Fair enough. I guess both sides of the coin have their own pros and cons that we have to consider.


i can agree with that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'd have to agree. But I'd also consider both sides.
> 
> Been comparing different Bios files and seen differences from each of them. We're really looking at the extra frequency when overclocking GPUs.
> One reason is that each model / brand / make have their own standpoint clocks, standard boost values, same boost limit delta.
> 
> Take this for an EVGA has a higher base clock, higher boost value, but higher clock limits. It should follow that the final frequency value would be high. But how much have you overclocked it to? Or can you overclock it to? Since it is very close to the ceiling.
> 
> Too little. Do you want it on numbers?
> 
> And what's the value that will be most obvious to performance increase in the system?
> 
> It will be the offset who will have to be felt greatly after OC. "Before my max FPS was 60. After I OC by +100, my FPS reached 80!!" You get it right?
> 
> So that what I would care for really.


agreed completely


----------



## siffonen

Offset is perfect for telling how much gain does they get with unlocked bios compared ti stock bios, not for telling max oc, because stock clocks varies between cards.
This might have been in the case of the person i first quoted, but he didnt tell that is it the gain of unlocked bios or gain compared to stock clocks.

I got +80 with unlocked bios, compared to max oc with stock bios, and with stock bios i got +130 compared to cards stock boost clock









Lähetetty minun HTC One laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siffonen*
> 
> Offset is perfect for telling how much gain does they get with unlocked bios compared ti stock bios, not for telling max oc, because stock clocks varies between cards.
> This might have been in the case of the person i first quoted, but he didnt tell that is it the gain of unlocked bios or gain compared to stock clocks.
> 
> I got +80 with unlocked bios, compared to max oc with stock bios, and with stock bios i got +130 compared to cards stock boost clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lähetetty minun HTC One laitteesta Tapatalkilla


offset we can all possibly achieve where as even with the same card we may not achieve the same ceiling oc and usually when they say +100 core it is referring to boost as there is no need to oc core when you can boost higher.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> usually when they say +100 core it is referring to boost as there is no need to oc core when you can boost higher.


This might be the explanation why I don't really need to touch the frequency numbers or add any offsets after upping my power target. Would you say so? From the stock value of 1032 on the core, it now sticks to 1250+ without any offset. Voltage at 1.212 V, and temps staying pretty much the same with stock. Downclocking is inexistent now by the way.

Any info you can give to unlock the voltage via KT 1.27?

Can you also point me to a post where I can try tweaking 1.26?


----------



## siffonen

My first card boosted to 1124Mhz without any oc or raising power target. Just raising power target didnt change my max boost clock from 1124Mhz.
With max power target (132%) i managed to get +130Mhz/ +500Mhz, so max boost clock was then 1250Mhz.
Unlocked bios raised max boost clock to around 1200Mhz without touching.

Still just telling the afterburner/precision offset doesnt tell the cards performance, just that how much you can raise the boost clock from stock


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siffonen*
> 
> My first card boosted to 1124Mhz without any oc or raising power target. Just raising power target didnt change my max boost clock from 1124Mhz.
> With max power target (132%) i managed to get +130Mhz/ +500Mhz, so max boost clock was then 1250Mhz.
> Unlocked bios raised max boost clock to around 1200Mhz without touching.
> 
> Still just telling the afterburner/precision offset doesnt tell the cards performance, just that how much you can raise the boost clock from stock


if you raised the voltages your boost would have shot off like a bat out of hell. lol thats why half the people who mention offsets are really talking about the boost clock gain as there isn't a need to touch the core clock. actually you have to limit boost clock cause it will draw more power than it can handle making you unstable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> This might be the explanation why I don't really need to touch the frequency numbers or add any offsets after upping my power target. Would you say so? From the stock value of 1032 on the core, it now sticks to 1250+ without any offset. Voltage at 1.212 V, and temps staying pretty much the same with stock. Downclocking is inexistent now by the way.
> 
> Any info you can give to unlock the voltage via KT 1.27?
> 
> Can you also point me to a post where I can try tweaking 1.26?


yes there's no need to touch core clock only mem clock if you search kepler bios tweaker 1.26 it will pop up on 3dguru or something like that. download it from there. i just reinstalled windows or i would give it to you.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siffonen*
> 
> My first card boosted to 1124Mhz without any oc or raising power target. Just raising power target didnt change my max boost clock from 1124Mhz.
> With max power target (132%) i managed to get +130Mhz/ +500Mhz, so max boost clock was then 1250Mhz.
> Unlocked bios raised max boost clock to around 1200Mhz without touching.
> 
> Still just telling the afterburner/precision offset doesnt tell the cards performance, just that how much you can raise the boost clock from stock


If you have looked at the Kepler Tweaker, you'll find a slider for Max Boost Clock. It also follows the offset you set for Core Clock on MSI Afterburner.

One thing you have to understand about nVidia Turbo Boost is that upon meeting requirements like Temps, Power Target, and maybe Volatge, the card will Boost to that Max Boost Clock Value. Good Thing right? However, by doing so, your card heats up on load and definitely will heat up, consume more than the power target or close, and require more voltage. Key Ingredients of Throttling. That's why there is another parameter called Effective Boost. Usually around 66MHz on most cards, Effective Boost is the assured boost your card will get on normal conditions.

The difference with OC'ing and Boost is that Boost is not assured to give you the increase while OC'ing is countering that. Within the range of the power target, you can add offsets to your base clock which will also increase your Boost and Max Boost clocks respectively.

Anyway, nuff said, but your last sentence was a little off. Card's performance is dictated by whatever card you use. So it's right that it's not the offset that tells it. However, how much you can increase further is what offset does.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if you raised the voltages your boost would have shot off like a bat out of hell. lol thats why half the people who mention offsets are really talking about the boost clock gain as there isn't a need to touch the core clock. actually you have to limit boost clock cause it will draw more power than it can handle making you unstable.
> yes there's no need to touch core clock only mem clock if you search kepler bios tweaker 1.26 it will pop up on 3dguru or something like that. download it from there. i just reinstalled windows or i would give it to you.


I have 1.26 already. Just wanna know more info on using it as it's a big step from 1.25. Already read some info on that too. By the way, in your experience, which one offers better results? I meant refined results. As 1.25 is simply about Power Target. While 1.26, there are options for Rails and Pcie rails power. Do these options improve stability further??


----------



## evilkitty

BIOSwithnvflash.zip 685k .zip file

I wanted to apply my software OC of +130 Core / + 200 Memory / +5% power to the BIOS
i get sustained boost clocks of 1333MHz during heaven/valley benchmarks
this is completely stable on windows
when i boot up ubuntu with the 1110MHz.rom loaded and try to run the valley benchmark it freezes and it is not even boosting to 100%
the stock BIOS will only boost to about 1150MHz on linux and windows will boost to 1202
1202Mhz is the max boost on the stock bios
Is this a crappy driver issue from nvidia for linux or something i did wrong?
GPU is a 650 TI Boost
currently testing the 1071MHz.rom on linux, with will only boost to 1215Mhz from what i have seen on linux so far
all temps are in the safe area, even at 1333Mhz it only reaches 61C on heaven/valley


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I have 1.26 already. Just wanna know more info on using it as it's a big step from 1.25. Already read some info on that too. By the way, in your experience, which one offers better results? I meant refined results. As 1.25 is simply about Power Target. While 1.26, there are options for Rails and Pcie rails power. Do these options improve stability further??


i haven't found a guide i just experiment and when it works i keep doing it lol. this bit i used just names each parameter on the power table but they have a habit of throwing these around and not telling people how to use them. here's the post http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=374772 which has the pics i'm referring to.

Quote: 


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If you have looked at the Kepler Tweaker, you'll find a slider for Max Boost Clock. It also follows the offset you set for Core Clock on MSI Afterburner.
> 
> One thing you have to understand about nVidia Turbo Boost is that upon meeting requirements like Temps, Power Target, and maybe Volatge, the card will Boost to that Max Boost Clock Value. Good Thing right? However, by doing so, your card heats up on load and definitely will heat up, consume more than the power target or close, and require more voltage. Key Ingredients of Throttling. That's why there is another parameter called Effective Boost. Usually around 66MHz on most cards, Effective Boost is the assured boost your card will get on normal conditions.
> 
> The difference with OC'ing and Boost is that Boost is not assured to give you the increase while OC'ing is countering that. Within the range of the power target, you can add offsets to your base clock which will also increase your Boost and Max Boost clocks respectively.
> 
> Anyway, nuff said, but your last sentence was a little off. Card's performance is dictated by whatever card you use. So it's right that it's not the offset that tells it. However, how much you can increase further is what offset does.


thank you as i am doing so much in three different forums i haven't had the chance to collect y thoughts to explain that bit properly


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilkitty*
> 
> BIOSwithnvflash.zip 685k .zip file
> 
> I wanted to apply my software OC of +130 Core / + 200 Memory / +5% power to the BIOS
> i get sustained boost clocks of 1333MHz during heaven/valley benchmarks
> this is completely stable on windows
> when i boot up ubuntu with the 1110MHz.rom loaded and try to run the valley benchmark it freezes and it is not even boosting to 100%
> the stock BIOS will only boost to about 1150MHz on linux and windows will boost to 1202
> 1202Mhz is the max boost on the stock bios
> Is this a crappy driver issue from nvidia for linux or something i did wrong?
> GPU is a 650 TI Boost
> currently testing the 1071MHz.rom on linux, with will only boost to 1215Mhz from what i have seen on linux so far
> all temps are in the safe area, even at 1333Mhz it only reaches 61C on heaven/valley


We have the same card from different makes. How fun was yours to OC? I hvae never had good results running mine past 1300..


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i haven't found a guide i just experiment and when it works i keep doing it lol. this bit i used just names each parameter on the power table but they have a habit of throwing these around and not telling people how to use them. here's the post http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=374772 which has the pics i'm referring to.
> thank you as i am doing so much in three different forums i haven't had the chance to collect y thoughts to explain that bit properly


Thanks mate.

Will try to read that one..


----------



## evilkitty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> We have the same card. How fun was yours to OC? I hvae never had good results running mine past 1300..


rather boring, too easy, nothing seemed to get it over 1333 in boost, heaven just crashed
this is the model i have
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814162130


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilkitty*
> 
> rather boring, too easy, nothing seemed to get it over 1333 in boost, heaven just crashed
> this is the model i have
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814162130


Mine too. It's a Palit with MSI bios right now. It seemed 1300 will be a frontier until you give the card more juice to go past 1.212V.

LOL...I have just ordered 15 of those cards for the office workstations.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilkitty*
> 
> rather boring, too easy, nothing seemed to get it over 1333 in boost, heaven just crashed
> this is the model i have
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814162130


your card is unstable in linux because you cannot properly adjust the power target like you can in windows.


----------



## evilkitty

so the cards BIOS can't do this?


----------



## mus1mus

I don't think nVidia's Boost Technology work on Linux.

If you have found out what's your peak stable clock, make that the base clock and try it on Linux


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I don't think nVidia's Boost Technology work on Linux.
> 
> If you have found out what's your peak stable clock, make that the base clock and try it on Linux


that wont work as the power is unlocked but the gpu will only use up to 110% there's no way that i know of to up the power target in linux. somebody might know how but nvclock never works for me it always crashes even on stock gpu's

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilkitty*
> 
> so the cards BIOS can't do this?


boost works problem is you dont have afterburner to ensure that you can raise the power limit. thats why i pulled my oc down to something i can do without adjusting the power.


----------



## mus1mus

What I meant is not about upping the power limit though it is needed to achieve high clocks.

You'll just need to manually specify the clocks on KBT. Core Clock = Max Boost, Boost = Max Boost, and Max Boost = Max Boost. That way the GPU will always pick the max clock. Though this is just an assumption on my part. Someone also tried this using KBT. And the GPU clock never goes lower when under load except when idling.

nVidia's GPU Boost Tech is both a software and software implementation. So Linux users can't get Boost.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What I meant is not about upping the power limit though it is needed to achieve high clocks.
> 
> You'll just need to manually specify the clocks on KBT. Core Clock = Max Boost, Boost = Max Boost, and Max Boost = Max Boost. That way the GPU will always pick the max clock. Though this is just an assumption on my part. Someone also tried this using KBT. And the GPU clock never goes lower when under load except when idling.
> 
> nVidia's GPU Boost Tech is both a software and software implementation. So Linux users can't get Boost.


the problem with that is he has to find a point that he can run without the extra power. it can be done but its easier to put it on stock find your cieling and then set that in bvios


----------



## siffonen

Hmm, could that help my other card tl maintaing its boost clock better?
In just 3dmark it goes to slightly lower clocks just for a few seconds, in games in runs fine in max boost.

Lähetetty minun HTC One laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siffonen*
> 
> Hmm, could that help my other card tl maintaing its boost clock better?
> In just 3dmark it goes to slightly lower clocks just for a few seconds, in games in runs fine in max boost.
> 
> Lähetetty minun HTC One laitteesta Tapatalkilla


it might try it out. Thats what we are here for to experiment and learn so then we can do.


----------



## mus1mus

Has anybody cracked 1.27 already?


----------



## kstud

Done with bios modding. Causes constant crashes in BF4, temp throttling, and overall not worth the hassle.

Flashed gigabyte winforce gtx 670 2gb with a gigabyte gtx 770 2gb at 1.187 v ...BF4 plays flawlessly, no more temperature throttling.

Currently running 1267, 1850 (7400) flawlessly. Passed all error testing.

Anyone with a gigabyte 670 with temp throttling issue (throttles at 70C) or insane fan noise trying to keep temp at 70C should flash the 770 bios, solves many issues.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kstud*
> 
> Done with bios modding. Causes constant crashes in BF4, temp throttling, and overall not worth the hassle.
> 
> Flashed gigabyte winforce gtx 670 2gb with a gigabyte gtx 770 2gb at 1.187 v ...BF4 plays flawlessly, no more temperature throttling.
> 
> Currently running 1267, 1850 (7400) flawlessly. Passed all error testing.
> 
> Anyone with a gigabyte 670 with temp throttling issue (throttles at 70C) or insane fan noise trying to keep temp at 70C should flash the 770 bios, solves many issues.


excellent you are awesome. see now thats what overclock.net is about getting your hands(or thoughts) dirty and just trying some ****. did you use the gigabyte 770 bios?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kstud*
> 
> Done with bios modding. Causes constant crashes in BF4, temp throttling, and overall not worth the hassle.
> 
> Flashed gigabyte winforce gtx 670 2gb with a gigabyte gtx 770 2gb at 1.187 v ...BF4 plays flawlessly, no more temperature throttling.
> 
> Currently running 1267, 1850 (7400) flawlessly. Passed all error testing.
> 
> Anyone with a gigabyte 670 with temp throttling issue (throttles at 70C) or insane fan noise trying to keep temp at 70C should flash the 770 bios, solves many issues.


With the 770 BIOS, can you still overvolt up to 1.212V and increase the overclock?


----------



## kstud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> excellent you are awesome. see now thats what overclock.net is about getting your hands(or thoughts) dirty and just trying some ****. did you use the gigabyte 770 bios?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> With the 770 BIOS, can you still overvolt up to 1.212V and increase the overclock?


I used the Gigabyte 770 windforce bios found here: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/146576/gigabyte-gtx770-2048-130627.html

With the GTX 770 bios, the voltage on keplerbiosTweaker is greyed out and at max 1.21v.

Flashing the gtx 770 bios, GPUz shows 1.187 v and I get max overclocked at 1267/1850 as my original bios mod 1267/1850 @ 1.21v. It appears the voltage for the gigabyte GTX 770 is already maxed at 1.21v.

After flashing, OCCT error checking was run for 1 hr with no errors. Battlefield 4 ran with no issues/crashing.

Sounds like a vacuum cleaner during every gaming session. Now running with a custom fan curve and temp up to 74 degrees C, fan 53% max...system is relatively quiet, no throttling.

Do this at your own risk and make sure your particular card can handle the 770 bios clock 1137/1753.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kstud*
> 
> I used the Gigabyte 770 windforce bios found here: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/146576/gigabyte-gtx770-2048-130627.html
> 
> With the GTX 770 bios, the voltage on keplerbiosTweaker is greyed out and at max 1.21v.
> 
> Flashing the gtx 770 bios, GPUz shows 1.187 v and I get max overclocked at 1267/1850 as my original bios mod 1267/1850 @ 1.21v. It appears the voltage for the gigabyte GTX 770 is already maxed at 1.21v.
> 
> After flashing, OCCT error checking was run for 1 hr with no errors. Battlefield 4 ran with no issues/crashing.
> 
> Sounds like a vacuum cleaner during every gaming session. Now running with a custom fan curve and temp up to 74 degrees C, fan 53% max...system is relatively quiet, no throttling.
> 
> Do this at your own risk and make sure your particular card can handle the 770 bios clock 1137/1753.


i'm buying a 780 soon so i will have the voltage


----------



## kstud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> With the 770 BIOS, can you still overvolt up to 1.212V and increase the overclock?


In addition, EVGA precision allows overvoltage to 1.2120 on the gigabyte 770 bios. So no need to bios mod with the 770 bios.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kstud*
> 
> In addition, EVGA precision allows overvoltage to 1.2120 on the gigabyte 770 bios. So no need to bios mod with the 770 bios.


perfect deal so you get the gtx 770 in the form of the gtx 670 you just got a new gpu for free.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kstud*
> 
> I used the Gigabyte 770 windforce bios found here: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/146576/gigabyte-gtx770-2048-130627.html
> 
> With the GTX 770 bios, the voltage on keplerbiosTweaker is greyed out and at max 1.21v.
> 
> Flashing the gtx 770 bios, GPUz shows 1.187 v and I get max overclocked at 1267/1850 as my original bios mod 1267/1850 @ 1.21v. It appears the voltage for the gigabyte GTX 770 is already maxed at 1.21v.
> 
> After flashing, OCCT error checking was run for 1 hr with no errors. Battlefield 4 ran with no issues/crashing.
> 
> Sounds like a vacuum cleaner during every gaming session. Now running with a custom fan curve and temp up to 74 degrees C, fan 53% max...system is relatively quiet, no throttling.
> 
> Do this at your own risk and make sure your particular card can handle the 770 bios clock 1137/1753.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kstud*
> 
> In addition, EVGA precision allows overvoltage to 1.2120 on the gigabyte 770 bios. So no need to bios mod with the 770 bios.


Thanks. So there is no way to hard mod 1.21V when you use the GTX 770 Bios on a GTX 670 card? You still need to use Precision X for that?

Woukd you be doing further testing if overclock potential improves?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thanks. So there is no way to hard mod 1.21V when you use the GTX 770 Bios on a GTX 670 card? You still need to use Precision X for that?
> 
> Woukd you be doing further testing if overclock potential improves?


he can still hard mod to go a lot higher with the voltages. not sure if he will be going further as that bios is for a stronger card not sure about how safe that is.


----------



## kstud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thanks. So there is no way to hard mod 1.21V when you use the GTX 770 Bios on a GTX 670 card? You still need to use Precision X for that?
> 
> Woukd you be doing further testing if overclock potential improves?


I'm going to assume that by "hard mod" you mean Bios programmed 1.21v (not EVGA precision 1.21v adjusted). There appears to be voltage adjustment under voltage pattern...you can also program your overclock settings into bios to eliminate the use of EVGA precision or other overclocking software...however there's no "temperature target" (power target is no longer a concern with the gtx 770 bios).

I won't be modding anymore bios as it leads to system instability using kgb or keplerbiostweaker. Many of my games play fine but I would get random crashes in Assassin Creed and Battlefield 4 wrecks havoc with the modding. I'd recommend you flash the gtx 770 bios and use software overclocking to adjust values including increasing to 1.21v. Not only are you eliminating temperature throttle, you can tune your fan curve and eliminate the ridiculous 70 C temp mark throttling and massive fan rpm spike of previous Nvidia card.


----------



## Wirerat

Hard mod means moding the hardware. Not just bios mod.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kstud*
> 
> I'm going to assume that by "hard mod" you mean Bios programmed 1.21v (not EVGA precision 1.21v adjusted). There appears to be voltage adjustment under voltage pattern...you can also program your overclock settings into bios to eliminate the use of EVGA precision or other overclocking software...however there's no "temperature target" (power target is no longer a concern with the gtx 770 bios).
> 
> I won't be modding anymore bios as it leads to system instability using kgb or keplerbiostweaker. Many of my games play fine but I would get random crashes in Assassin Creed and Battlefield 4 wrecks havoc with the modding. I'd recommend you flash the gtx 770 bios and use software overclocking to adjust values including increasing to 1.21v. Not only are you eliminating temperature throttle, you can tune your fan curve and eliminate the ridiculous 70 C temp mark throttling and massive fan rpm spike of previous Nvidia card.


Yes, I meant BIOS mod. Gotcha but if I don't experience that 70C throttle point (temps less than 70C) would flashing the gtx 770 bios into my cards increase the overclock in any way? I'm open to using EVGA Precision X if that's my only choice with this BIOS.

Well you can tune the fan curve anyway with the original GTX 670 BIOS, right?

And what do you mean by that rpm spike problem?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Yes, I meant BIOS mod. Gotcha but if I don't experience that 70C throttle point (temps less than 70C) would flashing the gtx 770 bios into my cards increase the overclock in any way? I'm open to using EVGA Precision X if that's my only choice with this BIOS.
> 
> Well you can tune the fan curve anyway with the original GTX 670 BIOS, right?
> 
> And what do you mean by that rpm spike problem?


i think he was saying that that bios is basically a bios mod for a 660 as far as how high it goes. Because it is a 770 bios you will get a major performance boost so after that there's no need to oc.

yes you can always tune a fan curve with any bios.

and i'm not sure about this spike but i know my cards will jump from low to high without a midpoint so maybe that is what he is referring to.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i think he was saying that that bios is basically a bios mod for a 660 as far as how high it goes. Because it is a 770 bios you will get a major performance boost so after that there's no need to oc.
> 
> yes you can always tune a fan curve with any bios.
> 
> and i'm not sure about this spike but i know my cards will jump from low to high without a midpoint so maybe that is what he is referring to.


Nope. What he was saying is to flash the GTX 770 BIOS on our GTX 670 (there's no mention of any GTX 660 in his recent posts) and just use software to overclock. He doesn't want to mod the BIOS anymore since it leads to instabilities in games.

Please take note that we have the same cards which is the Gigabyte GTX 670 WF3.You're the one using a 660.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Nope. What he was saying is to flash the GTX 770 BIOS on our GTX 670 (there's no mention of any GTX 660 in his recent posts) and just use software to overclock. He doesn't want to mod the BIOS anymore since it leads to instabilities in games.
> 
> Please take note that we have the same cards which is the Gigabyte GTX 670 WF3.You're the one using a 660.


i was typing 2 threads and said the wrong name but it is obvious i know what i'm talking about because i was also here for the whole conversation and know what you are talking about. my point was completely missed. it IS that he will not oc outside of throwing in the bios and not making anymore adjustments because the bios is for a card that is definitely faster than you cards. that means that even with that bios for the 770 at stock it it really pushing it and not garaunteed to work. so again i will post it in clear type and edit 1 number so that you can understand the rest of the knowledge being provided to you.

i think he was saying that that bios is basically a bios mod for a 670 as far as how high it goes. Because it is a 770 bios you will get a major performance boost so after that there's no need to oc.

i am really getting to old for this.









yes you can always tune a fan curve with any bios.

and i'm not sure about this spike but i know my cards will jump from low to high without a midpoint so maybe that is what he is referring to.


----------



## LuminatX

Where can I d/l the 770 bios?
I did this mod when this thread was created to unlock voltage to 1.2 and remove the fan cap and increase power target, but would putting the 770 bios on my 670 ftw card remove the 70c thermal throttle? or improve performance at all?


----------



## kstud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Yes, I meant BIOS mod. Gotcha but if I don't experience that 70C throttle point (temps less than 70C) would flashing the gtx 770 bios into my cards increase the overclock in any way? I'm open to using EVGA Precision X if that's my only choice with this BIOS.
> 
> Well you can tune the fan curve anyway with the original GTX 670 BIOS, right?
> 
> And what do you mean by that rpm spike problem?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Nope. What he was saying is to flash the GTX 770 BIOS on our GTX 670 (there's no mention of any GTX 660 in his recent posts) and just use software to overclock. He doesn't want to mod the BIOS anymore since it leads to instabilities in games.
> 
> Please take note that we have the same cards which is the Gigabyte GTX 670 WF3.You're the one using a 660.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i was typing 2 threads and said the wrong name but it is obvious i know what i'm talking about because i was also here for the whole conversation and know what you are talking about. my point was completely missed. it IS that he will not oc outside of throwing in the bios and not making anymore adjustments because the bios is for a card that is definitely faster than you cards. that means that even with that bios for the 770 at stock it it really pushing it and not garaunteed to work. so again i will post it in clear type and edit 1 number so that you can understand the rest of the knowledge being provided to you.
> 
> i think he was saying that that bios is basically a bios mod for a 670 as far as how high it goes. Because it is a 770 bios you will get a major performance boost so after that there's no need to oc.
> 
> i am really getting to old for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes you can always tune a fan curve with any bios.
> 
> and i'm not sure about this spike but i know my cards will jump from low to high without a midpoint so maybe that is what he is referring to.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Where can I d/l the 770 bios?
> I did this mod when this thread was created to unlock voltage to 1.2 and remove the fan cap and increase power target, but would putting the 770 bios on my 670 ftw card remove the 70c thermal throttle? or improve performance at all?


Yes and yes...lol

Basically with a gtx 770 flash, there's no need to bios mod as everything is essentially unlocked. You can manipulate all settings via EVGA Precision including: voltage, core, memory, temp target.

The main advantages of flashing a gtx 770 bios instead of modding your own is:

- no gaming issues with the gtx 770 bios (crashes and blue screen on BF4 with the bios mod)
- no power target to worry about as power target is eliminated in the new bios.
- Temperature now is the main control of throttling which can be increase to 95 C, this allows you to use adjust your custom fan curve to lower fan rpm and noise without gpu throttling. My gtx 670 is running into 75 C at 53% fan speed. Original gtx 670 bios, fan speed increased up to 100% trying to maintain the 70 C threshold set by nvidia.

Overclocking increased from stock, going from gtx 670 to gtx 770 bios. The 770 bios now defaults at 1.187. You can have further gains by increasing voltage via EVGA Precision to 1.21v.

You are not experiencing any throttling because the giga windforce card has very strong cooling at the expense of noise maintaining temp below 70 C. Fire up occt and run an error test and you will notice the fan gets increasingly loud...this may or may not bother you...for me it was enough that I purchased a gtx 680 waterblock and dusted off my old watercooling gear (not a fan of water cooling). However, after I took a risk and flashed the 770 bios, back in storage the water gear went.

You can get the bios I linked from the previous page.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Where can I d/l the 770 bios?
> I did this mod when this thread was created to unlock voltage to 1.2 and remove the fan cap and increase power target, but would putting the 770 bios on my 670 ftw card remove the 70c thermal throttle? or improve performance at all?


the 770 is a faster card but i should tell you that you cant just use any bios. gigabyte users hve a big win in their favor because gigabyte likes cutting costs to themselves so much that most of their stuff is really compatible with the same firmware to an extent. you can find the bios on techpowerup.com and i want to remind you that like bios modding something can most likely go wrong and only you are responsible for your actions. yes this could potentially remove your thermal throttle limit and it may also improve performance but it wont match you pci subsystem and possibly other components so be careful.


----------



## LuminatX

Eh nevermind then, the only thing I really wanted was to remove the thermal throttle but I can live with it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Eh nevermind then, the only thing I really wanted was to remove the thermal throttle but I can live with it.


smart choice this is for those who can get another card easily or dont mind losing the one they have.


----------



## maxufeiss

Did try gtx770 bios on my Gigabyte Windforce 3X GV-N670OC-4GD, got mixed results and went back to 670 bios...

Basically i have power throttle problems what i needed to sort out... Got an 770 bios F1 since it should be the first version gtx770 rev1.0 that has same 6+2 pcb that my 670 uses (not 1000% sure).
All i got was lower idle speed and slightly higher clocks by default, but since i can get those clocks with modding 670 bios too it's not important... Still needed to import my 670 bios setting to remove power throttling in Heaven 4.0 at max speeds so nothing gained. Never had any temp problems and had 1,212V bios already. Just i dont like current settings i must do to get more power, they might be unsafe.

Only 2 important things i discovered was that my memory would clock much higher and that my heaven score was lower... For memory there may be something like there is a possibility that new bios adds some voltage to memory (hynix homepage lists for same chip 1,5V 3000MHz version and 1,6V 3500MHz version, the main pcb seems to be same so it should not be impossible) and probably different timings too... So the reduced score i got might be related to the memory timings too but can't be too sure... I have my memory running @ 3402 and in Heaven 4 i got 37,1fps windowed result with 1293core, usual is 38,1fps with 1306core, but the taking the core difference 1% i'd be still at least 0,6-0,7fps behind. (770bios 1293/3500 resulted in 37,4 and 38,6 with 1293/3500 @670 bios with some small green triangles for same speed reference)

Before i got some green dots at 3500mem, now did not see anything even at 3750, 3800 crashed, but even at 3750 and 1293core i was finally back to 38fps and having sometimes some heavy fps loss (under 30fps results with high memory clock) with maybe memory error correction or whatever, i went back to 670 bios. No need to risk in my case...

Maybe i flashed wrong bios, maybe memory timings and hundred other things, but in any case my initial result is negative.

EDIT:

Just in case did try windforce 760 bios (same board with 6+2 power, same voltage controllers and same memory), result was 37,7fps @ 1293/3500, but still had to do some shady editing to get past power limit on this board and so on... Memory looks to clock better too as before with 770 bios but the score is lower so no gain there, i believe timings must be different after all even with same chips. Another thing that worried me was how voltage/speed beheaved, i have tested my chip max speeds with 1,05V, 1,1-1,212V and i use higher voltages on my manually edited bios at some speeds... this was near limits, 1176MHz @ 1112,5V etc... and if your chip should be enough different it might crash with even default 760 settings while gaming. (BTW max speed i got with untouched 760 bios was [email protected],187V)

So i will stay away from 760 bios too since i get better results from 670 bios @ lower memory speeds, if i figure out about memory timings or why results are not as good, then might try again...

But my story might be true only on Windforce 3X card that has never temp problems if it has enough air to work with...

Bla-bla-bla: Both cases did not get rid of power throttle and seems to perform even slower than original bios on my card (except with overclocked memory AND power limited due to low voltages...), even with default higher clocks and voltage, untouched 760 bios scored less (while staying at higher speeds all the time) than original 670 bios.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i was typing 2 threads and said the wrong name but it is obvious i know what i'm talking about because i was also here for the whole conversation and know what you are talking about. my point was completely missed. it IS that he will not oc outside of throwing in the bios and not making anymore adjustments because the bios is for a card that is definitely faster than you cards. that means that even with that bios for the 770 at stock it it really pushing it and not garaunteed to work. so again i will post it in clear type and edit 1 number so that you can understand the rest of the knowledge being provided to you.
> 
> i think he was saying that that bios is basically a bios mod for a 670 as far as how high it goes. Because it is a 770 bios you will get a major performance boost so after that there's no need to oc.
> 
> i am really getting to old for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes you can always tune a fan curve with any bios.
> 
> and i'm not sure about this spike but i know my cards will jump from low to high without a midpoint so maybe that is what he is referring to.


Dude, I really don't know if we are communicating properly. We were in miscommunication for quite a while now. I'm starting to give up. Please read what I bolded in kstud's post that I quoted below, that is exactly what I'm telling you and you're not accepting it. PLEASE REALIZE THAT HE'S TELLING THAT I CAN MANIPULATE USING EVGA PRECISION X. He basically says that there is no need to BIOS mod if you're flashing the 770 over a 670 card and JUST use PRECISION X to overclock. What is hard to understand with that statement and why can't you agree?

Don't moan over your typo. You made a typo between 660 and 670 so just live with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kstud*
> 
> Yes and yes...lol
> 
> *Basically with a gtx 770 flash, there's no need to bios mod as everything is essentially unlocked. You can manipulate all settings via EVGA Precision including: voltage, core, memory, temp target.*
> 
> The main advantages of flashing a gtx 770 bios instead of modding your own is:
> 
> - no gaming issues with the gtx 770 bios (crashes and blue screen on BF4 with the bios mod)
> - no power target to worry about as power target is eliminated in the new bios.
> - Temperature now is the main control of throttling which can be increase to 95 C, this allows you to use adjust your custom fan curve to lower fan rpm and noise without gpu throttling. My gtx 670 is running into 75 C at 53% fan speed. Original gtx 670 bios, fan speed increased up to 100% trying to maintain the 70 C threshold set by nvidia.
> 
> Overclocking increased from stock, going from gtx 670 to gtx 770 bios. The 770 bios now defaults at 1.187. You can have further gains by increasing voltage via EVGA Precision to 1.21v.
> 
> You are not experiencing any throttling because the giga windforce card has very strong cooling at the expense of noise maintaining temp below 70 C. Fire up occt and run an error test and you will notice the fan gets increasingly loud...this may or may not bother you...for me it was enough that I purchased a gtx 680 waterblock and dusted off my old watercooling gear (not a fan of water cooling). However, after I took a risk and flashed the 770 bios, back in storage the water gear went.
> 
> You can get the bios I linked from the previous page.


Actually, if you take a look my sig I'm using an Arctic Cooling Hybrid Cooler for my 1st GPU and an Arctic Cooling Xtreme III for my 2nd GPU and this is the reason why I don't get past 70C with the original BIOS.

If I understand you correctly, flashing a GTX 770 over a GTX 670 would increase the overclocking potential of my card, right? At 1.212V using the original BIOS and BIOS-modded, I'm about at my max potential already but my aim is to increase that overclock further of course, hence all these questions. Please bear with me.

Thanks.


----------



## jason387

Has anyone downloaded and tried to unlock 1.3v with the Kepler Bios Tweaker v 1.27?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Has anyone downloaded and tried to unlock 1.3v with the Kepler Bios Tweaker v 1.27?


It didnt go any higher than 1.212 when i tried on my msi 660ti pe/oc.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> It didnt go any higher than 1.212 when i tried on my msi 660ti pe/oc.


So it gives the option but when you flash it, the voltage doesn't set in?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> So it gives the option but when you flash it, the voltage doesn't set in?


yes, the sliders move way past 1.212v into the 1.3xx range. However it does not take on my gpus. I flashed several times with various voltages above 1.212v too.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> yes, the sliders move way past 1.212v into the 1.3xx range. However it does not take on my gpus. I flashed several times with various voltages above 1.212v too.


Do you think the voltage is being accepted but the right values are just not showing up?


----------



## Wirerat

I think the voltage is still locked. Becuase the hardware is limited to 1.212v. People with more either have a gpu that can use evbot or they did a hardware mod.


----------



## jason387

What's evbot?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> What's evbot?


A tool that adjust voltages on certain evga classified cards. The early gtx 680 classifieds had that option. It goes above 1.3v. The card has to include a special connection to use it.


----------



## jason387

Damn that sucks. Guess I'm stuck with crappy 1.21v forever.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Damn that sucks. Guess I'm stuck with crappy 1.21v forever.


it wont hurt to try. Maybe your cards different than mine.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Has anyone downloaded and tried to unlock 1.3v with the Kepler Bios Tweaker v 1.27?


you will need to hardmod as it is hardware that is keeping you limited to 1212 then you can use kepler bios tweaker 1.27 to make adjustments and evbot is mainly used for EVGA classifieds but they have schematics for modding the gpu and adding your own evbot port out there as they cant make them anymore thanks to nvidia so you will have to hardmod to use that as well unless you can find a classified with a evbot port on it.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you will need to hardmod as it is hardware that is keeping you limited to 1212 then you can use kepler bios tweaker 1.27 to make adjustments and evbot is mainly used for EVGA classifieds but they have schematics for modding the gpu and adding your own evbot port out there as they cant make them anymore thanks to nvidia so you will have to hardmod to use that as well unless you can find a classified with a evbot port on it.


Is it easy to hard mod?


----------



## maxufeiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Is it easy to hard mod?


Since you are asking, then it's probably hard... depends on soldering skill etc... i just soldered 3 multimeters to my 670 to understand why i was power limited and since i had it already on table, i looked at voltage regulator too, it had VID_6 (adp4100) set at always high, VID_0 and VID_7 aways low, so without modifying i can't go outside of 0,825-1,212V range... you have probably different voltage regulator, but i guess that it has same hardware limits set...


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxufeiss*
> 
> Since you are asking, then it's probably hard... depends on soldering skill etc... i just soldered 3 multimeters to my 670 to understand why i was power limited and since i had it already on table, i looked at voltage regulator too, it had VID_6 (adp4100) set at always high, VID_0 and VID_7 aways low, so without modifying i can't go outside of 0,825-1,212V range... you have probably different voltage regulator, but i guess that it has same hardware limits set...


Yes my max voltage allowed even if I force any higher volts is 1.22v. So what can be done?


----------



## maxufeiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Yes my max voltage allowed even if I force any higher volts is 1.22v. So what can be done?


In my case i would need to hardmod and set VID_6 to LOW state, then set rest of the table manually, that means it's better to force certain voltage or use switches for manual input during operation, but this also means losing low voltage states, higher power consumption etc... maybe some magic can be done to change it with some other VID pin and then do a major bios edit with offset voltages, but it ain't easy and i'm happy enough with 1,212V which already can draw at least 280W or even more @1306MHz (have set limit to 260W and it does downclock 13-23MHz during very heavy use)

Your card probably different with different voltage controller... for standard 680 there should be enough to google *680 voltmod* or so, but if you are not used to soldering etc then it might result with having one more free pci-e slot in your pc...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxufeiss*
> 
> In my case i would need to hardmod and set VID_6 to LOW state, then set rest of the table manually, that means it's better to force certain voltage or use switches for manual input during operation, but this also means losing low voltage states, higher power consumption etc... maybe some magic can be done to change it with some other VID pin and then do a major bios edit with offset voltages, but it ain't easy and i'm happy enough with 1,212V which already can draw at least 280W or even more @1306MHz (have set limit to 260W and it does downclock 13-23MHz during very heavy use)
> 
> Your card probably different with different voltage controller... for standard 680 there should be enough to google *680 voltmod* or so, but if you are not used to soldering etc then it might result with having one more free pci-e slot in your pc...


he can also pencil mod though you have to know the exact locations to pencil mod and this ways a bit better as you can erase pencil markings


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> he can also pencil mod though you have to know the exact locations to pencil mod and this ways a bit better as you can erase pencil markings


True. I don't know where to shade but I do have pics of my pcb if that would help ?


----------



## FtW 420

Is your card this one? http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_GTX_650_Ti_Boost/

If so that uses the ncp5395g controller (datasheet), looks like it would need VID modding for a full voltage range, but modding at pin 18 of the controller may give some extra voltage. For a pencil mod find continuity from pin 18 to a nearby resistor & shade the resistor (lighter or heavier shading should adjust voltage), but make sure you use a DMM on one of the VRM output caps to see any voltage change, it would not be shown in any software & changing voltage blind is never a good idea.


----------



## jason387

Sadly it's not the boost edition. It's this card- http://www.flipkart.com/zotac-nvidia-gtx-650-ti-1gb-1-gb-gddr5-graphics-card/p/itmdezd6yn6kwa7m

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500286


----------



## mus1mus

I got the Boost edition made by PALIT. Bios mods enable me to reach 1255 MHz core and 1750 MHz on VRam at 1.212.

I also found out that Power target adjustments require a software to tweak the Power Target limit. But if you mod the stock power target, you can run the card without any software help. Which is always BETTER,..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







The Power Table is based on a 660TI and will of course be enough to over power the card. But no worries, the card will simply pull out the mW it can pull.

Just setting the bios to allow the card to pull as much as it can without being limited by the power targets.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Is your card this one? http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_GTX_650_Ti_Boost/
> 
> If so that uses the ncp5395g controller (datasheet), looks like it would need VID modding for a full voltage range, but modding at pin 18 of the controller may give some extra voltage. For a pencil mod find continuity from pin 18 to a nearby resistor & shade the resistor (lighter or heavier shading should adjust voltage), but make sure you use a DMM on one of the VRM output caps to see any voltage change, it would not be shown in any software & changing voltage blind is never a good idea.


agreed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> True. I don't know where to shade but I do have pics of my pcb if that would help ?


he has to find out if it would be worth it first and if he can do it safely.


----------



## maxufeiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> he can also pencil mod though you have to know the exact locations to pencil mod and this ways a bit better as you can erase pencil markings


Duh... getting dumber every year... totally forgot that the easy way is just to lie voltage controller about actual output voltage! but i don't like pencils, probably would add variable resistor etc to board and then tune from there, or try to change some vid pins and do some bios magic... Too late to be worried about erasing pencil markings anyway, have 3 multimeters attached to my 670 atm so its slightly scratched










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxufeiss*
> 
> Duh... getting dumber every year... totally forgot that the easy way is just to lie voltage controller about actual output voltage! but i don't like pencils, probably would add variable resistor etc to board and then tune from there, or try to change some vid pins and do some bios magic... Too late to be worried about erasing pencil markings anyway, have 3 multimeters attached to my 670 atm so its slightly scratched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol then go for it.


----------



## evilkitty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilkitty*
> 
> rather boring, too easy, nothing seemed to get it over 1333 in boost, heaven just crashed
> this is the model i have
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814162130


seems i was not getting 1333, i was reading the clock speed from heaven 4.0, it seems to read the speed wrong, it was really 1254Mhz according to GPU-Z

is there a way to OC farther than you can when increasing the power % does not help get higher clocks


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilkitty*
> 
> seems i was not getting 1333, i was reading the clock speed from heaven 4.0, it seems to read the speed wrong, it was really 1254Mhz according to GPU-Z
> 
> is there a way to OC farther than you can when increasing the power % does not help get higher clocks


without more power there's no more room to oc. all thats left is hardmodding.


----------



## evilkitty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> without more power there's no more room to oc. all thats left is hardmodding.


i currently have it 105%, if i increase it to 110% i still don't get better stable clocks


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilkitty*
> 
> i currently have it 105%, if i increase it to 110% i still don't get better stable clocks


The power limit is just a limitation, if the card tries to draw more power than the limit allows, it will throttle. If you aren't hitting the power limit, raising it does nothing, the card needs more voltage to push more power through the gpu.


----------



## Anti Hero

Hey DJ, mind tweaking mine one more time?

I have to have the power limit maxed at 249 for it to run stable. Not sure if thats good or bad but it kinda worries me.

Appreciate it if you could.

newbiosmod.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## maxufeiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilkitty*
> 
> seems i was not getting 1333, i was reading the clock speed from heaven 4.0, it seems to read the speed wrong, it was really 1254Mhz according to GPU-Z
> 
> is there a way to OC farther than you can when increasing the power % does not help get higher clocks


First be sure that you need more speed. So use Afterburner or gpu-z hardware monitor/sensors and look if your card is maintaining certain speed nicely or is it unstable during heaven/gaming, if it's unstable then you have other problems to sort out first... In my case original total power limit was never limiting factor, because i ran into other problems long before that.


----------



## evilkitty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The power limit is just a limitation, if the card tries to draw more power than the limit allows, it will throttle. If you aren't hitting the power limit, raising it does nothing, the card needs more voltage to push more power through the gpu.


i thought that was the voltage...
i guess i need to mess with the voltage table then?
this is my current stable OC under linux, windows could get another 39MHz by only adjusting the clock speed
which values do i adjust?

Screencast2014-03-04155604.mp4.zip 1616k .zip file

i would like to get another 39mhz on linux, base clock of 1110Mhz
temps are very safe, 62-63C and that is when mining


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilkitty*
> 
> i thought that was the voltage...
> i guess i need to mess with the voltage table then?
> this is my current stable OC under linux, windows could get another 39MHz by only adjusting the clock speed
> which values do i adjust?
> 
> Screencast2014-03-04155604.mp4.zip 1616k .zip file
> 
> i would like to get another 39mhz on linux, base clock of 1110Mhz
> temps are very safe, 62-63C and that is when mining


I'm not really sure, I don't bios mod for voltage, if I don't get unlocked cards I use the soldering iron & hardmod.


----------



## maxufeiss

But never forget that there are more power limits than just the total power limit. At least 3 more on 670, 680, 760, 770 etc and 2 on smaller ones (for me it makes pci-e, 6-pin, 8pin limit). I had major headache with my card being power limited while i was getting nowhere near my total power limit. I was hitting PCI-E power limit. Depends how card is made etc...

My story and conclusion here:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



So i soldered 3 multimeters to power sensors and while i was already guessing it right, i confirmed that my card was throttling because it was hitting only one of them, that being pci-e power limit which is usually set at 66W. Basically all important stuff gets it's power from there (card, memory, fan, and some of gpu power) and because i have 4G memory it draws even more from there, so with even original bios i get to that 66W limit kicking in, and is it only my cards design flaw (for overclocking) or not, if it's getting to that one limit it lowers all power crossing 6 gpu pwm-s (1 for pci-e, 2 for 6-pin and 3 for 8-pin power lines) not only first one that actually draws power from there... Stupid load balancing @ work. So it magnified the effect to the point where even setting higher fan speed would mean automatic downclock, or raising memory speed did the same. Setting that power to 60W was like choking my card especially when turning up fan and memory. Never nearing max total power.

So basically near limits setting 1W higher pci-e power meant that card could draw at least 1+5W more than before for GPU. I needed to raise it little over 75W limit to get my card flatline @ 1306 with 1,212V and 3400MHz memory during solid 99% GPU usage during gaming, and now drawing about 260-270W... before it was more like 200W... With 75 i get 13 to 26MHz drop during 99% usage (Skyrim outside 5840x1080 with ENB etc), 78 stays flat at 1306MHz, and 66 would probably mean somewhere around 1170 with standard memory speed, lucky to stay over 1100 with memory at 3400...

Power draw is at around 260W: 36% from pci-e, 27% from 6-pin and 37% from 8-pin with some room for mistake, so it draws around 90W actually from pcie slot, but i don't think 1-2A more from there won't kill anything, (if i'm not very off then actually it can support much more than 75W usually) and only other way would be hardmodding to get some power off from there to the other lines, soldering new 12V supply there or somehow to teach card to suck more from others, but that's another story...

Anyway this might be only true for Gigabyte OC 670, 680 and 760, 770 ver. 1 Windforce 4G boards that use same 6+2 pwm pcb, with maybe affecting 2G ones too, but probably applies to a few more designs, first indicator being very different OC results with OC-d memory or without it, because why would gpu or memory clock less when other one is OC-d higher, they are using different pwm-s therefore given enough power from 12V rail there should be no significant difference how high is one or other unless they are on the scales...
But this is only my thinking, before i needed to downclock memory to -500 to do even successful heaven run without throttling @ 1306MHz GPU, now running both as i want)

I can understand designing it to get all important power from pcie slot, but under usage there should be some better power managment or at least turning down only one power input usage if the others still have much power left to use

Had i knew about these problems before it would save me a few days worth of googling, thinking and finally soldering, measuring etc... but since i have got my results now i believe tomorrow i'll find this information all around the internet while googling for skyrim mods or something and i just was unlucky to not find it











All three power settings are present in Kepler Bios Tweaker 1.27. (5-th for pci-e with 66W usual default, 6-th and 7-th with 75 or 87W for 6-pin and 150/162/170W etc. for 8-pin)
Might be different on different cards, like smaller ones having one less option etc...
So in my case i just raised pci-e limit a little and was seeing miracles...


----------



## mus1mus

Alright..

Wanna try that one...


----------



## evilkitty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What I meant is not about upping the power limit though it is needed to achieve high clocks.
> 
> You'll just need to manually specify the clocks on KBT. Core Clock = Max Boost, Boost = Max Boost, and Max Boost = Max Boost. That way the GPU will always pick the max clock. Though this is just an assumption on my part. Someone also tried this using KBT. And the GPU clock never goes lower when under load except when idling.
> 
> nVidia's GPU Boost Tech is both a software and software implementation. So Linux users can't get Boost.


Just wanted to say boost is working in linux, at least using nvidia's driver my base clock is 1071MHz, when gaming it will run at 1215Mhz
GPU-Z says the same thing under windows


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxufeiss*
> 
> But never forget that there are more power limits than just the total power limit. At least 3 more on 670, 680, 760, 770 etc and 2 on smaller ones (for me it makes pci-e, 6-pin, 8pin limit). I had major headache with my card being power limited while i was getting nowhere near my total power limit. I was hitting PCI-E power limit. Depends how card is made etc...
> 
> My story and conclusion here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So i soldered 3 multimeters to power sensors and while i was already guessing it right, i confirmed that my card was throttling because it was hitting only one of them, that being pci-e power limit which is usually set at 66W. Basically all important stuff gets it's power from there (card, memory, fan, and some of gpu power) and because i have 4G memory it draws even more from there, so with even original bios i get to that 66W limit kicking in, and is it only my cards design flaw (for overclocking) or not, if it's getting to that one limit it lowers all power crossing 6 gpu pwm-s (1 for pci-e, 2 for 6-pin and 3 for 8-pin power lines) not only first one that actually draws power from there... Stupid load balancing @ work. So it magnified the effect to the point where even setting higher fan speed would mean automatic downclock, or raising memory speed did the same. Setting that power to 60W was like choking my card especially when turning up fan and memory. Never nearing max total power.
> 
> So basically near limits setting 1W higher pci-e power meant that card could draw at least 1+5W more than before for GPU. I needed to raise it little over 75W limit to get my card flatline @ 1306 with 1,212V and 3400MHz memory during solid 99% GPU usage during gaming, and now drawing about 260-270W... before it was more like 200W... With 75 i get 13 to 26MHz drop during 99% usage (Skyrim outside 5840x1080 with ENB etc), 78 stays flat at 1306MHz, and 66 would probably mean somewhere around 1170 with standard memory speed, lucky to stay over 1100 with memory at 3400...
> 
> Power draw is at around 260W: 36% from pci-e, 27% from 6-pin and 37% from 8-pin with some room for mistake, so it draws around 90W actually from pcie slot, but i don't think 1-2A more from there won't kill anything, (if i'm not very off then actually it can support much more than 75W usually) and only other way would be hardmodding to get some power off from there to the other lines, soldering new 12V supply there or somehow to teach card to suck more from others, but that's another story...
> 
> Anyway this might be only true for Gigabyte OC 670, 680 and 760, 770 ver. 1 Windforce 4G boards that use same 6+2 pwm pcb, with maybe affecting 2G ones too, but probably applies to a few more designs, first indicator being very different OC results with OC-d memory or without it, because why would gpu or memory clock less when other one is OC-d higher, they are using different pwm-s therefore given enough power from 12V rail there should be no significant difference how high is one or other unless they are on the scales...
> But this is only my thinking, before i needed to downclock memory to -500 to do even successful heaven run without throttling @ 1306MHz GPU, now running both as i want)
> 
> I can understand designing it to get all important power from pcie slot, but under usage there should be some better power managment or at least turning down only one power input usage if the others still have much power left to use
> 
> Had i knew about these problems before it would save me a few days worth of googling, thinking and finally soldering, measuring etc... but since i have got my results now i believe tomorrow i'll find this information all around the internet while googling for skyrim mods or something and i just was unlucky to not find it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three power settings are present in Kepler Bios Tweaker 1.27. (5-th for pci-e with 66W usual default, 6-th and 7-th with 75 or 87W for 6-pin and 150/162/170W etc. for 8-pin)
> Might be different on different cards, like smaller ones having one less option etc...
> So in my case i just raised pci-e limit a little and was seeing miracles...


Interesting. If I tinker with the power settings in KBT 1.27 for my Gigabyte GTX 670 OC, would it increase my overclock? Or do I really need to go through the hardmod to achieve this? My cards are clocking high already but I want to push further if it's possible to change some BIOS power settings using KBT.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxufeiss*
> 
> But never forget that there are more power limits than just the total power limit. At least 3 more on 670, 680, 760, 770 etc and 2 on smaller ones (for me it makes pci-e, 6-pin, 8pin limit). I had major headache with my card being power limited while i was getting nowhere near my total power limit. I was hitting PCI-E power limit. Depends how card is made etc...
> 
> My story and conclusion here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So i soldered 3 multimeters to power sensors and while i was already guessing it right, i confirmed that my card was throttling because it was hitting only one of them, that being pci-e power limit which is usually set at 66W. Basically all important stuff gets it's power from there (card, memory, fan, and some of gpu power) and because i have 4G memory it draws even more from there, so with even original bios i get to that 66W limit kicking in, and is it only my cards design flaw (for overclocking) or not, if it's getting to that one limit it lowers all power crossing 6 gpu pwm-s (1 for pci-e, 2 for 6-pin and 3 for 8-pin power lines) not only first one that actually draws power from there... Stupid load balancing @ work. So it magnified the effect to the point where even setting higher fan speed would mean automatic downclock, or raising memory speed did the same. Setting that power to 60W was like choking my card especially when turning up fan and memory. Never nearing max total power.
> 
> So basically near limits setting 1W higher pci-e power meant that card could draw at least 1+5W more than before for GPU. I needed to raise it little over 75W limit to get my card flatline @ 1306 with 1,212V and 3400MHz memory during solid 99% GPU usage during gaming, and now drawing about 260-270W... before it was more like 200W... With 75 i get 13 to 26MHz drop during 99% usage (Skyrim outside 5840x1080 with ENB etc), 78 stays flat at 1306MHz, and 66 would probably mean somewhere around 1170 with standard memory speed, lucky to stay over 1100 with memory at 3400...
> 
> Power draw is at around 260W: 36% from pci-e, 27% from 6-pin and 37% from 8-pin with some room for mistake, so it draws around 90W actually from pcie slot, but i don't think 1-2A more from there won't kill anything, (if i'm not very off then actually it can support much more than 75W usually) and only other way would be hardmodding to get some power off from there to the other lines, soldering new 12V supply there or somehow to teach card to suck more from others, but that's another story...
> 
> Anyway this might be only true for Gigabyte OC 670, 680 and 760, 770 ver. 1 Windforce 4G boards that use same 6+2 pwm pcb, with maybe affecting 2G ones too, but probably applies to a few more designs, first indicator being very different OC results with OC-d memory or without it, because why would gpu or memory clock less when other one is OC-d higher, they are using different pwm-s therefore given enough power from 12V rail there should be no significant difference how high is one or other unless they are on the scales...
> But this is only my thinking, before i needed to downclock memory to -500 to do even successful heaven run without throttling @ 1306MHz GPU, now running both as i want)
> 
> I can understand designing it to get all important power from pcie slot, but under usage there should be some better power managment or at least turning down only one power input usage if the others still have much power left to use
> 
> Had i knew about these problems before it would save me a few days worth of googling, thinking and finally soldering, measuring etc... but since i have got my results now i believe tomorrow i'll find this information all around the internet while googling for skyrim mods or something and i just was unlucky to not find it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three power settings are present in Kepler Bios Tweaker 1.27. (5-th for pci-e with 66W usual default, 6-th and 7-th with 75 or 87W for 6-pin and 150/162/170W etc. for 8-pin)
> Might be different on different cards, like smaller ones having one less option etc...
> So in my case i just raised pci-e limit a little and was seeing miracles...


lol i agree with you completely and i believe it is intentional on gigabytes part though it is a pain in the arse and i believe there is more to it than this as raising the pci-e rails did nothing for me but allow me to run stock a little better now at stock i reach 1188MHz all i need now is a little more voltage to hit my 1215MHz oc i want and i think i will have to pencil mod for that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilkitty*
> 
> i thought that was the voltage...
> i guess i need to mess with the voltage table then?
> this is my current stable OC under linux, windows could get another 39MHz by only adjusting the clock speed
> which values do i adjust?
> 
> Screencast2014-03-04155604.mp4.zip 1616k .zip file
> 
> i would like to get another 39mhz on linux, base clock of 1110Mhz
> temps are very safe, 62-63C and that is when mining


tell me what are your configs for that?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Hey DJ, mind tweaking mine one more time?
> 
> I have to have the power limit maxed at 249 for it to run stable. Not sure if thats good or bad but it kinda worries me.
> 
> Appreciate it if you could.
> 
> newbiosmod.zip 56k .zip file


try this

newbiosmod.zip 112k .zip file


----------



## evilkitty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> tell me what are your configs for that?


you mean the BIOS configs? those are in my attachment
all i have done in kepler bios editor was up the clocks and the power target on the left side

Galaxy-GTX650TiBoostBIOS_1071MHz.zip 112k .zip file

or did you mean the mining
cudaminer -i 1 -a scrypt -o stratum+tcp://ltc.give-me-coins.com:3333 -O nameass -l K48x30


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilkitty*
> 
> you mean the BIOS configs? those are in my attachment
> all i have done in kepler bios editor was up the clocks and the power target on the left side
> 
> Galaxy-GTX650TiBoostBIOS_1071MHz.zip 112k .zip file
> 
> or did you mean the mining
> cudaminer -i 1 -a scrypt -o stratum+tcp://ltc.give-me-coins.com:3333 -O nameass -l K48x30


i forgot my cudaminer setting for this card when i had it but whats you hashrate? mine was 169khashes. also a suggestion maybe you can raise the rail voltages and the power limit as well as the tdp and the card should naturally draw more power giving you more oc room.


----------



## evilkitty

~127khashes

which values do i adjust?
***This is a 650 Ti Boost, it gets power from the PCI slot and a single 6pin plug


----------



## maxufeiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Interesting. If I tinker with the power settings in KBT 1.27 for my Gigabyte GTX 670 OC, would it increase my overclock? Or do I really need to go through the hardmod to achieve this? My cards are clocking high already but I want to push further if it's possible to change some BIOS power settings using KBT.


Basically i did not get any more speed than i was able to get before, just got it nice and stable, haven't run tests, but i guess it still won't get higher than 1333MHz @ 1,212V heaven stable, had to heavily downclock memory before for that, same thing with memory, upping that meant lower gpu speeds... in heavy gaming and heaven gpu was lowering speeds even with default bios.

After i got clear what voltage my gpu needed in certain speed and made bios for that, i was already gaining higher clocks while gaming, but with problems like i wrote before it constantly changed speeds:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Some of early tests in skyrim, at first with memory at 3300 and getting speeds around 1150-1163 or so, then changed memory to 3000 and got speed drops to 1202-1215, while giving a little power it jumps to 1306.
Probably need to open pic in new tab or dl it and zoom:




But now i run with gpu at 1306 and memory 3400 and they stay there, so while i basically have same max OC, i gain at least 10% in game. Pic here:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This is with my major version 7 bios







(with over hundred testversions, 770 and 760 bios testings before getting here, because i was frantically searching for problem to get to a solution)







, again pretty wide version taken during triplescreen Skyrim with enb...
Notice that gpu speed is constant 1306 with no throttling...




If you have problems with oc stability with same kind of card, then i would believe so.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I have raised Default power from 250 to 260 and even lowered Max from 300 to 280. But since it is a nice windforce card, it already has so high default that even reverting to default 250/300 will keep my clocks almost untouched. I have raised first and third to 260 too, but i'm not sure if they even matter to me...



EDIT: For me i have reached my almost max stable OC with this and might raise all power sliders to heaven, it will not get me any higher, since it is already getting all power it needs to be at that speed, only thing i can do is to get higher voltages, give me an free 670 and i might voltmod it until it reaches heaven. But i like mine so far and am happy with this result








So if you have reached your max speed at 1,212V and it stays there without crashing or throttling, then you have no power problems and this will likely not help you...
And when you gain gpu speed by lowering memory speeds, overclock is not stable, or lose some of it by setting memory and fans higher, then it might help...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilkitty*
> 
> ~127khashes
> 
> which values do i adjust?
> ***This is a 650 Ti Boost, it gets power from the PCI slot and a single 6pin plug


raise all but the 3rd one to 140% then raise the third one to 120% and i know i use the 660 which has the same plug and i mined on 660's and a 650ti so a ti boost should get more than the 169khashes of a 650ti


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> raise all but the 3rd one to 140% then raise the third one to 120% and i know i use the 660 which has the same plug and i mined on 660's and a 650ti so a ti boost should get more than the 169khashes of a 650ti


Have you ever tried flashing the bios of a 650Ti boost to a 650Ti to change the power limit and TDP on the 650Ti ?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Have you ever tried flashing the bios of a 650Ti boost to a 650Ti to change the power limit and TDP on the 650Ti ?


not sure if thats a good idea. Isnt the 650ti 128bit and 650ti boost 192bit?

When people tried flashing 770 bios 256bit to 660ti 192bit. It bricked the 660tis. I know someone who done this and he eventually was able to get his stock bios back on however it was not a good time.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxufeiss*
> 
> Basically i did not get any more speed than i was able to get before, just got it nice and stable, haven't run tests, but i guess it still won't get higher than 1333MHz @ 1,212V heaven stable, had to heavily downclock memory before for that, same thing with memory, upping that meant lower gpu speeds... in heavy gaming and heaven gpu was lowering speeds even with default bios.
> 
> After i got clear what voltage my gpu needed in certain speed and made bios for that, i was already gaining higher clocks while gaming, but with problems like i wrote before it constantly changed speeds:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Some of early tests in skyrim, at first with memory at 3300 and getting speeds around 1150-1163 or so, then changed memory to 3000 and got speed drops to 1202-1215, while giving a little power it jumps to 1306.
> Probably need to open pic in new tab or dl it and zoom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now i run with gpu at 1306 and memory 3400 and they stay there, so while i basically have same max OC, i gain at least 10% in game. Pic here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This is with my major version 7 bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (with over hundred testversions, 770 and 760 bios testings before getting here, because i was frantically searching for problem to get to a solution)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , again pretty wide version taken during triplescreen Skyrim with enb...
> Notice that gpu speed is constant 1306 with no throttling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have problems with oc stability with same kind of card, then i would believe so.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have raised Default power from 250 to 260 and even lowered Max from 300 to 280. But since it is a nice windforce card, it already has so high default that even reverting to default 250/300 will keep my clocks almost untouched. I have raised first and third to 260 too, but i'm not sure if they even matter to me...
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: For me i have reached my almost max stable OC with this and might raise all power sliders to heaven, it will not get me any higher, since it is already getting all power it needs to be at that speed, only thing i can do is to get higher voltages, give me an free 670 and i might voltmod it until it reaches heaven. But i like mine so far and am happy with this result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if you have reached your max speed at 1,212V and it stays there without crashing or throttling, then you have no power problems and this will likely not help you...
> And when you gain gpu speed by lowering memory speeds, overclock is not stable, or lose some of it by setting memory and fans higher, then it might help...


So basically you're saying that with my current settings, as long as I don't notice any kind of throttling (shown by EVGA Precision X performance monitor) then tinkering with the power settings will probably not increase my max OC?

EDIT: Basically, here are the settings that I changed in KBT 1.25:


----------



## battleaxe

We should rename this entire thread; "DJ's Nvidia modding thread, where you can get yours done right!"

+1 DJ

Personally, I think you should have 100 +1's by now. These guys are so stingy man. Almost every post you are helping someone.


----------



## evilkitty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxufeiss*
> 
> it still won't get higher than 1333MHz @ 1,212V heaven stable


were you reading the clock speed in heaven or GPU-Z, heaven reports the max clock speed for that power level not the current clock


----------



## evilkitty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Have you ever tried flashing the bios of a 650Ti boost to a 650Ti to change the power limit and TDP on the 650Ti ?


a 650 Ti boost is more of a 660 than a 650 ti, so i don't think that would be a good idea


----------



## evilkitty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> raise all but the 3rd one to 140% then raise the third one to 120% and i know i use the 660 which has the same plug and i mined on 660's and a 650ti so a ti boost should get more than the 169khashes of a 650ti


this right?
BEFORE:

AFTER:

OR:


do i need to mess with the voltage table?


----------



## maxufeiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So basically you're saying that with my current settings, as long as I don't notice any kind of throttling (shown by EVGA Precision X performance monitor) then tinkering with the power settings will probably not increase my max OC?


Probably yes, if you have reached to a point where you have 1,212V unlocked and it's running flat at fastest speed it can manage with reduced and overclocked memory speeds then probably no power problems. I would downclock memory and try if gpu will oc higher or not...

EDIT: that in picture should be the max power yes... but i was pretty sure that it did not work for me at start, because it is already pretty high by default and i'm not sure that even setting it down to 250 will do any damage to my straight gpu speed line in afterburner while gaming.... but i have mine both at 260/280...

Is your card running at 1346 stable? 1,212V iguess? And seeing your memory clock i should ask that are you not hitting into gddr5 error correction too hard and therefore start losing fps or is it tested that you gain some?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Since you have 2G version then like i said it might not cause any problem on those because it has less memory to feed through pci-e power and every saved W = 6W more to gpu in mu case, atm it is sucking 44W through pci-e, 6W from 6-pin, 9W from 8-pin, so little calculation means that 44-3=41W is consumed by card itself, memory and fans... during gaming etc memory etc eats more too, fan spins higher, even when they do eat same, 66-41=25W and 25x6=150W that my gpu was able to consume + some % more that is allowed x6 so it seams about right, don't know how much gddr5 comsumes, but if 2G is like 10W less, then you have already 35x6=210W + some % more by default to dedicate for GPU only and might never run into this problem...
By reducing memory from 3400 to 2900 i already get 2W less from pci-e etc...

If it starts to throttle down, then power/temp problems, and if it starts to crash at heaven or some more demanding games then it might be power/temp-related voltage problems... that meaning it is running near limit and slight voltage drop due to power demand could trigger it getting suddenly getting under 1,2V while needing 1,212 for a moment and crashing... or it is trying to lower speed or voltage and resulting in crash, had slight problems with that and after edited bios voltage/speed table slightly...
I was testing with -500memory if it is stable @1333, got 1 minute heaven crash, running at -750 memory resulted it being 10 minute stable... Since before i got heaven crashing after 10minute run in 1,[email protected] then it probably was little voltage drop that caused crash... Now i have more power so maybe i can do a very little edit on top speed pin/voltage part... While testing for top speeds on voltages i did not know yet about the real problem, only started to notice that memory clocks affected gpu clock...



Need to desolder my multimeters sometime








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilkitty*
> 
> were you reading the clock speed in heaven or GPU-Z, heaven reports the max clock speed for that power level not the current clock


I monitored in Afterburner, but i guess heaven was showing same speed, because i'm running last available speed pin in bios. If i start heaven now it will show only 1306.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Have you ever tried flashing the bios of a 650Ti boost to a 650Ti to change the power limit and TDP on the 650Ti ?
> thats not a good idea as the 650ti bios is a very wierd one you should do that manually as it will be safer than using a different card as the 650ti can easily do 1215MHz if oc'ed right. with a power boost that card can be a beast. In mining it almost caught my gtx 660's. till i oc'ed them.


Quote:



> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> We should rename this entire thread; "DJ's Nvidia modding thread, where you can get yours done right!"
> 
> +1 DJ
> 
> Personally, I think you should have 100 +1's by now. These guys are so stingy man. Almost every post you are helping someone.


thank you battleaxe lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilkitty*
> 
> this right?
> BEFORE:
> 
> AFTER:
> 
> OR:
> 
> 
> do i need to mess with the voltage table?


you can but what i am having you adjust is your power table on the power table all the max figures should be at 140% except the third one that should say 120% all this on the left side of the actual number variant. when you see the percentages listed as i am having you set them you should notice a difference but you will need to set your cudaminer config to auto and add the new figure to your script. also a note to oc cudaminer for some reason performs better if you downclock the mem clock and oc the core clock higher. its a nvidia thing. amd cards work better with more mem clock.


----------



## evilkitty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thank you battleaxe lol
> you can but what i am having you adjust is your power table on the power table all the max figures should be at 140% except the third one that should say 120% all this on the left side of the actual number variant. when you see the percentages listed as i am having you set them you should notice a difference but you will need to set your cudaminer config to auto and add the new figure to your script. also a note to oc cudaminer for some reason performs better if you downclock the mem clock and oc the core clock higher.


So only change the max and not the def fields?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxufeiss*
> 
> Probably yes, if you have reached to a point where you have 1,212V unlocked and it's running flat at fastest speed it can manage with reduced and overclocked memory speeds then probably no power problems. I would downclock memory and try if gpu will oc higher or not...
> 
> EDIT: that in picture should be the max power yes... but i was pretty sure that it did not work for me at start, because it is already pretty high by default and i'm not sure that even setting it down to 250 will do any damage to my straight gpu speed line in afterburner while gaming.... but i have mine both at 260/280...
> 
> Is your card running at 1346 stable? 1,212V iguess? And seeing your memory clock i should ask that are you not hitting into gddr5 error correction too hard and therefore start losing fps or is it tested that you gain some?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Since you have 2G version then like i said it might not cause any problem on those because it has less memory to feed through pci-e power and every saved W = 6W more to gpu in mu case, atm it is sucking 44W through pci-e, 6W from 6-pin, 9W from 8-pin, so little calculation means that 44-3=41W is consumed by card itself, memory and fans... during gaming etc memory etc eats more too, fan spins higher, even when they do eat same, 66-41=25W and 25x6=150W that my gpu was able to consume + some % more that is allowed x6 so it seams about right, don't know how much gddr5 comsumes, but if 2G is like 10W less, then you have already 35x6=210W + some % more by default to dedicate for GPU only and might never run into this problem...
> By reducing memory from 3400 to 2900 i already get 2W less from pci-e etc...
> 
> If it starts to throttle down, then power/temp problems, and if it starts to crash at heaven or some more demanding games then it might be power/temp-related voltage problems... that meaning it is running near limit and slight voltage drop due to power demand could trigger it getting suddenly getting under 1,2V while needing 1,212 for a moment and crashing... or it is trying to lower speed or voltage and resulting in crash, had slight problems with that and after edited bios voltage/speed table slightly...
> I was testing with -500memory if it is stable @1333, got 1 minute heaven crash, running at -750 memory resulted it being 10 minute stable... Since before i got heaven crashing after 10minute run in 1,[email protected] then it probably was little voltage drop that caused crash... Now i have more power so maybe i can do a very little edit on top speed pin/voltage part... While testing for top speeds on voltages i did not know yet about the real problem, only started to notice that memory clocks affected gpu clock...


Yes, it is stable at that speed. Well, last time I checked it was still an improved FPS indicated by Heaven at that high memory clock so no I'm not yet hitting GDDR5 memory correction. Although, I have to double check on that.

Setting at 250W will not damage the card at all. It's basically setting the max limit and the draw is ultimately dependent on the card load anyway. Increasing the GPU clocks more will produce a crash in Heaven and increasing the mem clocks usually produce artifacts OR a Heaven crash as well. Does that mean voltage problem? Or can using KBT 1.27 to adjust the power throttles alleviate these?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilkitty*
> 
> So only change the max and not the def fields?


yes

look at this gigabyte gtx 660 users:

Quote:


> Gigabyte is using an OnSemi NCP5395 voltage controller on their card. It does not provide software voltage control via I2C or any monitoring features.


referenced from here for the

GV-N660OC-2GD

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/GTX_660_OC/4.html

looks like hard modding is the only option.


----------



## evilkitty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes


i assume 140% is relative to the def field
not using the gigabyte version of the card, i have the galaxy version
http://www.overclockers.com/galaxy-gtx-650ti-boost-review/
this part is worth mentioning
"Galaxy has made the choice to beef up the GTX 650 Ti Boost PCB and give it a bit more in the power delivery area. This can be seen with a 4+1 power phase configuration as opposed to the 3+1 on reference boards."
are these last 2 values even possible to use? i thought 150k was the limit for those, though i have seen 160k on that value on my RMAed card's stock bios (RMAed over a bad fan)


----------



## maxufeiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Yes, it is stable at that speed. Well, last time I checked it was still an improved FPS indicated by Heaven at that high memory clock so no I'm not yet hitting GDDR5 memory correction. Although, I have to double check on that.
> 
> Setting at 250W will not damage the card at all. It's basically setting the max limit and the draw is ultimately dependent on the card load anyway. Increasing the GPU clocks more will produce a crash in Heaven and increasing the mem clocks usually produce artifacts OR a Heaven crash as well. Does that mean voltage problem? Or can using KBT 1.27 to adjust the power throttles alleviate these?


250/300 was my default anyway, 300W allowed with 6+8-pin...
If you can reach higher speed for gpu while leaving memory at 3000 or even under, then might be power, but i guess if it is stable at that speed then you are probably near max and power problems might start only after voltmod with higher clocks, if even then...

I got to 3750memory with 760 and 770 bios, but do not know if the timings or different os something, because i get better result with 670 bios at 3400 vs 770 bios at 3750, while at same gpu speed, but with 670 bios i see first errors at 3500, nothing at 3750 with 760/770 bios, only crash at 3800


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxufeiss*
> 
> 250/300 was my default anyway, 300W allowed with 6+8-pin...
> If you can reach higher speed for gpu while leaving memory at 3000 or even under, then might be power, but i guess if it is stable at that speed then you are probably near max and power problems might start only after voltmod with higher clocks, if even then...


So you suggest I change the power limit to 300W using KBT 1.25?

What do you mean by "If you can reach higher speed for gpu while leaving memory at 3000 or even under, then might be power" ? I'm not sure if I understand that. I mean, if I see that the actual GPU power usage is only up to 80% on my current setting of 250W, doesn't that mean I'm still far from the max? Or should I adjust the power limits of the other ones like PCI-e, rails, etc.?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilkitty*
> 
> i assume 140% is relative to the def field
> not using the gigabyte version of the card, i have the galaxy version
> http://www.overclockers.com/galaxy-gtx-650ti-boost-review/
> this part is worth mentioning
> "Galaxy has made the choice to beef up the GTX 650 Ti Boost PCB and give it a bit more in the power delivery area. This can be seen with a 4+1 power phase configuration as opposed to the 3+1 on reference boards."
> are these last 2 values even possible to use? i thought 150k was the limit for those, though i have seen 160k on that value on my RMAed card's stock bios (RMAed over a bad fan)


no you are changing the max values not the def fields also that gigabyte comment was relating to us gigabyte users in this thread who have been struggling with this card your comment is above that one


----------



## evilkitty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no you are changing the max values not the def fields also that gigabyte comment was relating to us gigabyte users in this thread who have been struggling with this card your comment is above that one


i said relative
IE:
min 50000
def 100000
max 105000
new max would be 140000 not 147000 because the 140% is based on the def value not the original max value


----------



## maxufeiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So you suggest I change the power limit to 300W using KBT 1.25?
> 
> What do you mean by "If you can reach higher speed for gpu while leaving memory at 3000 or even under, then might be power" ? I'm not sure if I understand that. I mean, if I see that the actual GPU power usage is only up to 80% on my current setting of 250W, doesn't that mean I'm still far from the max? Or should I adjust the power limits of the other ones like PCI-e, rails, etc.?


I dont see any point rising the power limit to 300, you just aint pulling that much anyway... might change it, but it just shows you less % afterwards or something...

By gpu/memory i mean that like i said, if you tested gpu speed first without touching memory speed and ran into crashes, did you try to lower memory speed to like 2500 then and repeat tests? Assuming you started with gpu and after it was running as fast it could, you set it back to default, tested max for mem, then applied them both and did not run into troubles like having to find a balance and could run them both at max, then i'd say you are good...

Yes you are far from max power, no problemos, thank Gigabyte for giving this nice board with enough power to play with... Only thing they missed is a switch to enable VID_6 connection (over 1,212 voltages)








I'm looking atm my board with that in mind... might test if the trace actually leads to gpu or not... would prefer to unlock voltages to heat up my room sometimes, but do not want to mess too much with my board... ain't cheap for me


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilkitty*
> 
> i said relative
> IE:
> min 50000
> def 100000
> max 105000
> new max would be 140000 not 147000 because the 140% is based on the def value not the original max value


indeed but you are just raising the percentages as yes each value is relative to each value yes. but you are giving the card more room to play with if you want you can raise def as well. you see how that image has it that is perfect. you have it exactly right in that screenshot

sorry for confusing you


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxufeiss*
> 
> I dont see any point rising the power limit to 300, you just aint pulling that much anyway... might change it, but it just shows you less % afterwards or something...
> 
> By gpu/memory i mean that like i said, if you tested gpu speed first without touching memory speed and ran into crashes, did you try to lower memory speed to like 2500 then and repeat tests? Assuming you started with gpu and after it was running as fast it could, you set it back to default, tested max for mem, then applied them both and did not run into troubles like having to find a balance and could run them both at max, then i'd say you are good...
> 
> Yes you are far from max power, no problemos, thank Gigabyte for giving this nice board with enough power to play with... Only thing they missed is a switch to enable VID_6 connection (over 1,212 voltages)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking atm my board with that in mind... might test if the trace actually leads to gpu or not... would prefer to unlock voltages to heat up my room sometimes, but do not want to mess too much with my board... ain't cheap for me


Got it.

Yeah, the values that I've shown in my BIOS are somewhat of a balance between core and mem clocks.

But how do you usually modify the power limits using KBT 1.27? Or is modifying the left side values using KBT 1.25 more than enough?


----------



## maxufeiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Got it.
> 
> Yeah, the values that I've shown in my BIOS are somewhat of a balance between core and mem clocks.
> 
> But how do you usually modify the power limits using KBT 1.27? Or is modifying the left side values using KBT 1.25 more than enough?


I have set frist and third options to 25/260/260, but since they originally were 25/240/2400 then this change might not do anything actually for me, for me the important thing was 5-th choice for pci-e power with default 30/66/100 but now i have it 30/78/85.... 6 and 7 are for 6-pin and 8-pin, but without voltmod there is no point to touch them, plenty enough there... and lastly i have set both 8 and 9 choice to 100/260/280, almost default there too... add 000 everywhere ofc*
These are my settings, and they are almost default, besides for pci-e power what i needed and should affect mostly 4G board oc results...Or i just got some shady board where in factory girls giggled and switched some resistors etc around to offset load balancing and are still to this day laughing that somewhere in this world one poor fella is trying to figure out why his card is acting power limited...
Lowering some default max from 300 to 280 has no real meaning probably in gaming etc, pay no attention to that.

Somewhat balance? So your gpu was stable at higher speeds? Or if you applied memory oc the gpu started to throttle slightly and therefore had to find balance? Or just backed down just to be more on safe side?


----------



## evilkitty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> indeed but you are just raising the percentages as yes each value is relative to each value yes. but you are giving the card more room to play with if you want you can raise def as well. you see how that image has it that is perfect. you have it exactly right in that screenshot
> 
> sorry for confusing you


i changed the max values like you said to, leaving the def values as they were, i was not able to get another 13MHz


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxufeiss*
> 
> I have set frist and third options to 25/260/260, but since they originally were 25/240/2400 then this change might not do anything actually for me, for me the important thing was 5-th choice for pci-e power with default 30/66/100 but now i have it 30/78/85.... 6 and 7 are for 6-pin and 8-pin, but without voltmod there is no point to touch them, plenty enough there... and lastly i have set both 8 and 9 choice to 100/260/280, almost default there too... add 000 everywhere ofc*
> These are my settings, and they are almost default, besides for pci-e power what i needed and should affect mostly 4G board oc results...Or i just got some shady board where in factory girls giggled and switched some resistors etc around to offset load balancing and are still to this day laughing that somewhere in this world one poor fella is trying to figure out why his card is acting power limited...
> Lowering some default max from 300 to 280 has no real meaning probably in gaming etc, pay no attention to that.
> 
> Somewhat balance? So your gpu was stable at higher speeds? Or if you applied memory oc the gpu started to throttle slightly and therefore had to find balance? Or just backed down just to be more on safe side?


I'm assuming this is using KBT 1.27, right? How did you come up with those values?

Well, if I keep the BIOS with the max core clock and max mem clock Heaven 4.0 tends to crash. I never experienced any power throttle while monitoring PrecisionX performance monitor. It's always a crash/artifact that's being my basis of unstability.

How do you personally monitor throttling because of power limitation?


----------



## Anti Hero

Ok, so i finally had the time to try the new mod. Got it up and running. Whats the difference in this one compared to the other mod? Just curious. Thanks again DJ. Also, rep for your help. Never used the rep system before and didn't realize it was that relevant or I would have done it sooner lol.


----------



## battleaxe

No worries. You can go back and plus one any post he made in this thread that helped others.

Plus 1 to u too BTW


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> No worries. You can go back and plus one any post he made in this thread that helped others.
> 
> Plus 1 to u too BTW


Already did







Back at ya.


----------



## battleaxe

They should put DJ on payroll. Lol


----------



## maxufeiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I'm assuming this is using KBT 1.27, right? How did you come up with those values?
> 
> Well, if I keep the BIOS with the max core clock and max mem clock Heaven 4.0 tends to crash. I never experienced any power throttle while monitoring PrecisionX performance monitor. It's always a crash/artifact that's being my basis of unstability.
> 
> How do you personally monitor throttling because of power limitation?


1.27
It was mostly after testing i got to these values. Logic for PCI-e here (Blah-blah-blah, no need to read







):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Like i said i had major headache with my *power problem* so i after some time i was changing them up and down, flashing, benching, nothing was working just because i did not realize that i had so much headroom actually on total power, changing a little up or down for testing did nothing, i have power meter on table too so i see how much my system consumes all the time.
Then discovered that giving more to the pci-e was doing miracles in my case but ofc at same time the power meter was showing much larger numbers... And lowering it a little was like choking my card, from 66 to 60 was sending speeds under 1000MHz, so i raised it to 75, card sucking more and more power, become afraid that maybe it will throw all that extra power through pic-e and will eventually damage mosfets if a large spike should occur... So i removed cooling, took out some multimeters, traced around card how the power flows through it etc, soldered 3 multimeters to measure all three power inputs in real time, after more flashing and testing with original and modified bioses and logging my results i came to a conclusion that gpu power runs evenly through 6 pwm-s at any given time, and if even one of them is limited (that being the pci-e power limit i triggered), all 6 are ordered to lower power not just one...
So after that i was sure that pwm-s should be safe and they are regulated evenly and i'm not pushing all that extra power through only one of them, the only thing to worry about was that i would not burn slot or motherboard traces or so, but given that standard is 75W and actually is probably way over it and all my needs are coming from 12V line, that meaning pretty low amperes, was brave enough to raise it a little over







, and just in case lowered maximum, to trigger limit faster if it really would suck too much from there, but that should never happen ingame anyway, maybe only furmark etc unnatural things... and changing the max had no effect before anyway...



Other changes to 260 and 280 are just my previous calculations and measures that how much my card actually draws, and i dont mind it limiting itself during some X situation, if it starts to make a difference in actual gaming (more than 13MHz downclock), then i probably will raise them a little...
(Bla-bla...)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



After all my goal was to OC it for everyday use, flash bios with ideal setting for my needs and forget it... Since i am surround gamer, every drop is precious. But at the same time i would like it last long and do not want to see it crashing sometimes, that's why i have at least 13-26MHz safe zone for every speed and voltage, probably even too much on lower voltage range than 1,1V (friend did a little battlefield and crashed there during early oc stages, it throttled down there due to my *power problem* with oc-d memory)

Not going for any records etc, so the up to 1% i will gain by using 1320 instead of 1306 is not so important to me, 40fps vs 40,4 fps is not so big difference that i need it while it might sometimes result with crash, voltage is not so stable after all, i get 1,215-1,222V on multimeter while running heaven, drops to 1,204 when i move window (pauses heaven), up to 1,226 at least in skyrim, but ofc multimeter will not show very fast changes, so better to have small room to play with than get into crash by running near absolute max, it might happen just when changing scene in heaven triggers lower gpu usage, therefore less power needed, automatic voltage dropping due to load decrease and then next scene kicks in and triggers very fast low-voltage event?, GPU-Z render test will get 1,212V etc.



If you have it otherwise stable then you might be too near to max speed and need to back off at least some MHz... and if you are crashing already in heaven, then what about more demanding things like battlefield or so... for me skyrim surround with enb is far more demanding.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Only other thing i can think atm is that you will not see throttling is that when it wants to throttle it will try to lower voltage to 1,2V first and crashes or when it wants to reduce speed it runs into problems, or both together... like for lower speed it is specified to run at lower voltage... i have set voltage table manually for every speed just to be safer, but i'm not 100% sure that bios follows it always, but so far i seem to be having it almost my way, except on lower voltages it seems i need to specify 0,025V lower voltage than it actually sets etc... Default bios will run last 2 speeds with same voltage usually, so it should downclock first if having power problems, but i did not see any sign of throttling too when i crashed and lowering memory speed resulted being stable when i was having pcie power problems



Long and complicated stuff with many possible reasons, but 95% i would say you have just set it too high and need to back off just a little... If giving pci-e even few W more is not making any difference, then this is not the problem, like i said my +9W for pcie gives around 60W for total average realtime power usage and added 3W removes all throttling in skyrim and that with 4G board, you should have at least same already available with 2G board without touching anything if i'm not very off with memory power req.

Personally i left pretty much spare room for card to breathe.
And did test 1346 with added power... still crash, so it is just my limit to have 1333 heaven stable gpu @1,212V, 1320 will probably run everything, so i chose 1306 to be extra extra extra safe while losing up to 1%...

Damn i write a lot :S Sorry, my bad!








Might as well write a book "Overclocking Gigabyte 4GB Windforce 3X 670/680 and 760/770 ver.1 OC graphics cards with non-reference 6+2 pwm"








Edit: The book would say only "Raise pci-e default power and then do the usual things"

*And since we do not know that if someone else is really running into same problem and if rising pci-e power helps them, i might as well be the only one...
If it is confirmed then this info might as well be in new thread for gigabyte 4G boards or something to save someone from same headache. I did come here to seek help too.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxufeiss*
> 
> 1.27
> It was mostly after testing i got to these values. Logic for PCI-e here (Blah-blah-blah, no need to read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Like i said i had major headache with my *power problem* so i after some time i was changing them up and down, flashing, benching, nothing was working just because i did not realize that i had so much headroom actually on total power, changing a little up or down for testing did nothing, i have power meter on table too so i see how much my system consumes all the time.
> Then discovered that giving more to the pci-e was doing miracles in my case but ofc at same time the power meter was showing much larger numbers... And lowering it a little was like choking my card, from 66 to 60 was sending speeds under 1000MHz, so i raised it to 75, card sucking more and more power, become afraid that maybe it will throw all that extra power through pic-e and will eventually damage mosfets if a large spike should occur... So i removed cooling, took out some multimeters, traced around card how the power flows through it etc, soldered 3 multimeters to measure all three power inputs in real time, after more flashing and testing with original and modified bioses and logging my results i came to a conclusion that gpu power runs evenly through 6 pwm-s at any given time, and if even one of them is limited (that being the pci-e power limit i triggered), all 6 are ordered to lower power not just one...
> So after that i was sure that pwm-s should be safe and they are regulated evenly and i'm not pushing all that extra power through only one of them, the only thing to worry about was that i would not burn slot or motherboard traces or so, but given that standard is 75W and actually is probably way over it and all my needs are coming from 12V line, that meaning pretty low amperes, was brave enough to raise it a little over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and just in case lowered maximum, to trigger limit faster if it really would suck too much from there, but that should never happen ingame anyway, maybe only furmark etc unnatural things... and changing the max had no effect before anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> Other changes to 260 and 280 are just my previous calculations and measures that how much my card actually draws, and i dont mind it limiting itself during some X situation, if it starts to make a difference in actual gaming (more than 13MHz downclock), then i probably will raise them a little...
> (Bla-bla...)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> After all my goal was to OC it for everyday use, flash bios with ideal setting for my needs and forget it... Since i am surround gamer, every drop is precious. But at the same time i would like it last long and do not want to see it crashing sometimes, that's why i have at least 13-26MHz safe zone for every speed and voltage, probably even too much on lower voltage range than 1,1V (friend did a little battlefield and crashed there during early oc stages, it throttled down there due to my *power problem* with oc-d memory)
> 
> Not going for any records etc, so the up to 1% i will gain by using 1320 instead of 1306 is not so important to me, 40fps vs 40,4 fps is not so big difference that i need it while it might sometimes result with crash, voltage is not so stable after all, i get 1,215-1,222V on multimeter while running heaven, drops to 1,204 when i move window (pauses heaven), up to 1,226 at least in skyrim, but ofc multimeter will not show very fast changes, so better to have small room to play with than get into crash by running near absolute max, it might happen just when changing scene in heaven triggers lower gpu usage, therefore less power needed, automatic voltage dropping due to load decrease and then next scene kicks in and triggers very fast low-voltage event?, GPU-Z render test will get 1,212V etc.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have it otherwise stable then you might be too near to max speed and need to back off at least some MHz... and if you are crashing already in heaven, then what about more demanding things like battlefield or so... for me skyrim surround with enb is far more demanding.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Only other thing i can think atm is that you will not see throttling is that when it wants to throttle it will try to lower voltage to 1,2V first and crashes or when it wants to reduce speed it runs into problems, or both together... like for lower speed it is specified to run at lower voltage... i have set voltage table manually for every speed just to be safer, but i'm not 100% sure that bios follows it always, but so far i seem to be having it almost my way, except on lower voltages it seems i need to specify 0,025V lower voltage than it actually sets etc... Default bios will run last 2 speeds with same voltage usually, so it should downclock first if having power problems, but i did not see any sign of throttling too when i crashed and lowering memory speed resulted being stable when i was having pcie power problems
> 
> 
> 
> Long and complicated stuff with many possible reasons, but 95% i would say you have just set it too high and need to back off just a little... If giving pci-e even few W more is not making any difference, then this is not the problem, like i said my +9W for pcie gives around 60W for total average realtime power usage and added 3W removes all throttling in skyrim and that with 4G board, you should have at least same already available with 2G board without touching anything if i'm not very off with memory power req.
> 
> Personally i left pretty much spare room for card to breathe.
> And did test 1346 with added power... still crash, so it is just my limit to have 1333 heaven stable gpu @1,212V, 1320 will probably run everything, so i chose 1306 to be extra extra extra safe while losing up to 1%...
> 
> Damn i write a lot :S Sorry, my bad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might as well write a book "Overclocking Gigabyte 4GB Windforce 3X 670/680 and 760/770 ver.1 OC graphics cards with non-reference 6+2 pwm"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: The book would say only "Raise pci-e default power and then do the usual things"
> 
> *And since we do not know that if someone else is really running into same problem and if rising pci-e power helps them, i might as well be the only one...
> If it is confirmed then this info might as well be in new thread for gigabyte 4G boards or something to save someone from same headache. I did come here to seek help too.


Thank you for this VERY informative post









Can't I just raise all the power sections there to a value that is known to be the max for that specific section? Let's say, I set the PCI-e power to 75W since it is known to be the max and then go ahead and set the others to 300W or something? Will that produce any potential damage to the card or the pcie slot?


----------



## maxufeiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thank you for this VERY informative post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't I just raise all the power sections there to a value that is known to be the max for that specific section? Let's say, I set the PCI-e power to 75W since it is known to be the max and then go ahead and set the others to 300W or something? Will that produce any potential damage to the card or the pcie slot?


If i'm not very off then pci-e should handle much more easily, saw some bios'es with 600, and think that there are many just shorting measurement completely etc... and few watts should be always accounted for (unless with übercheapo motherboard...)
Even overvolted and overclocked until smoke comes out should not damage pcie slot with your card, it would be still probably under 100W usage from there..., any decent motherboard should be fine with that..
for 2G card i'd raise it 75W for pci-e (probably is not limiting at 66 yet), 80 maybe if afraid about it limiting, leave max on 100 (really should not matter much)...
If you are using it just for gaming and aint getting it to throttle down, there is no need for anything really... like i said i like it to throttle down a little in furmark etc, i do not plan to play a game with hairy donuts yet...
6-pin is by default over the limit (87W instead of 75W), 8-pin 150 is ok, 1&3 to 260 is under 10% more than original 240, 300 should be ok if you do not play with donuts too... it is just me being probably too cautious of sudden spikes, have not heard of massive 680 etc pwm burnings and reference 680 pcb has only 4 lower-amperage pwm-s compared to our cooled 6, so with 1,212V it is highly unlikely to burn our card, others might be 300 as well, but i'm not seeing any downclocking while gaming so no point for me...

If you are doing different things with your card and you need all the power it can push through then i do not know, probably all is safe until volting...
I would not push anything higher than i actually need...

Easiest way to find out if your pci-e might be limiting is to flash bios with 60W pci-e power, restart, run heaven, and if it is throttling some, you might be near limit and need to raise it to 70-75... it would be knowledge about 2G cards too, but it might not do any real fps damage even at 55W setting for you








And i said my card is actually drawing over 90W from there with 78W/85W setting...
260-270W average total power for hours without throttling, so the card is drawing basically all it can use within *almost* stock power settings in game...
hmm... will test what surround battlefield 4 can draw or does it make me throttle...
EDIT: seems to be using a tiny bit more and might run into my total power limit if given enough time, might up my that just a little if i get proof to that someday, until then i'm fine. So 300W setting might be useful... (my data might be not very accurate on powers, but should be not very far off... with 260/300 setting i was sometimes seeing slightly larger usage sometimes, but i have 3 screens, receiver, laptop and pc behind power display, so enough room for error there... probably am getting higher than actual results and we are even safer, given usual googling for power usage on these)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilkitty*
> 
> i changed the max values like you said to, leaving the def values as they were, i was not able to get another 13MHz


now start pushing the card and see what its results are then you up the voltage a little at a time in the bios then push again till you find a stable point as some cards cant hanlde higher voltages and some hate low voltages.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Ok, so i finally had the time to try the new mod. Got it up and running. Whats the difference in this one compared to the other mod? Just curious. Thanks again DJ. Also, rep for your help. Never used the rep system before and didn't realize it was that relevant or I would have done it sooner lol.


i have more control with kepler bios tweaker 1.27 so it allows me to define a low value as well as a high value to balance the card. so if it cant run the high value it should still run the low value. I also upped the rail values.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxufeiss*
> 
> If i'm not very off then pci-e should handle much more easily, saw some bios'es with 600, and think that there are many just shorting measurement completely etc... and few watts should be always accounted for (unless with übercheapo motherboard...)
> Even overvolted and overclocked until smoke comes out should not damage pcie slot with your card, it would be still probably under 100W usage from there..., any decent motherboard should be fine with that..
> for 2G card i'd raise it 75W for pci-e (probably is not limiting at 66 yet), 80 maybe if afraid about it limiting, leave max on 100 (really should not matter much)...
> If you are using it just for gaming and aint getting it to throttle down, there is no need for anything really... like i said i like it to throttle down a little in furmark etc, i do not plan to play a game with hairy donuts yet...
> 6-pin is by default over the limit (87W instead of 75W), 8-pin 150 is ok, 1&3 to 260 is under 10% more than original 240, 300 should be ok if you do not play with donuts too... it is just me being probably too cautious of sudden spikes, have not heard of massive 680 etc pwm burnings and reference 680 pcb has only 4 lower-amperage pwm-s compared to our cooled 6, so with 1,212V it is highly unlikely to burn our card, others might be 300 as well, but i'm not seeing any downclocking while gaming so no point for me...
> 
> If you are doing different things with your card and you need all the power it can push through then i do not know, probably all is safe until volting...
> I would not push anything higher than i actually need...
> 
> Easiest way to find out if your pci-e might be limiting is to flash bios with 60W pci-e power, restart, run heaven, and if it is throttling some, you might be near limit and need to raise it to 70-75... it would be knowledge about 2G cards too, but it might not do any real fps damage even at 55W setting for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i said my card is actually drawing over 90W from there with 78W/85W setting...
> 260-270W average total power for hours without throttling, so the card is drawing basically all it can use within *almost* stock power settings in game...
> hmm... will test what surround battlefield can draw or does it make me throttle...


Ah.. But how do you know if your GPU is throttled by the power limit?

Can you please help me out here. Basically, the pictures below show the default power values of the stock BIOS of my card using KBT 1.27 in that order:







Which of those should I tinker?


----------



## evilkitty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> now start pushing the card and see what its results are then you up the voltage a little at a time in the bios then push again till you find a stable point as some cards cant handle higher voltages and some hate low voltages.


Ok, which voltages do i adjust and in what increments (zoom does not work very well so here in the raw image)

if any one wants to use my extended screenshots to make a tutorial go for it (i did screenshot merging in gimp)


----------



## maxufeiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ah.. But how do you know if your GPU is throttled by the power limit?
> 
> Which of those should I tinker?


If it is power limit then it reduces speed/voltage and you can see it in afterburner or some other monitor. Easy way to reproduce would be choking card with reducing 5-th (pcie power) to 30/55/60 or set 8-th (total power) to 100/110/120 and then running heaven... should be nice and power limited








Furmark etc. should be power limited with default power settings too, if not, then you are very far from power limits in games.
But power-related voltage or power supply problems? No way to know for sure except hooking some equipment to card and monitor voltage while in operation etc...

For gaming would change nothing if not limited (except 5-th to 75).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Told before what settings i'm running etc, had almost all at 300 some time, except for 90W ones (raised to 100 for testing etc) and pci-e... Many probably running all of them 600, 900 or so, and some with disabled or halved power limiting... That was the easiest way for me because soldering iron is my friend, but i like stuff like power monitoring and limiting too, so i chose hard (learning) way... No signs having cards failing at 1,212V during my searches. 1&3 25/280/280, 5-th 30/80/100, 8&9 100/300/300 if you want to be very sure about eliminating even slight throttle in games probably, given that you clock higher... But i would leave afterburner logging and play most demanding game you have first and then see if you even have any problems with them... if clockspeed is flat at highest (like a picture i showed earlier) then if you really still want to add something, then +10 to +20 to each default mentioned (8-th from 100/250/280 to 100/260/280 etc.), otherwise would leave them as they are for safety reasons.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *evilkitty*
> 
> Ok, which voltages do i adjust and in what increments (zoom does not work very well so here in the raw image)
> 
> if any one wants to use my extended screenshots to make a tutorial go for it (i did screenshot merging in gimp)


the second line is where you will start adjusting your voltage. only adjust the max value which is the slider on the right. after you find a value to set as the max value that you are stable at you may adjust p00's max slider to match that voltage to set that as a fixed voltage for the card. btw to zoom into your pics click on the pic and when it pops up click original under the pic and it will open a page where you can zoom wherever you want to.


----------



## evilkitty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the second line is where you will start adjusting your voltage. only adjust the max value which is the slider on the right. after you find a value to set as the max value that you are stable at you may adjust p00's max slider to match that voltage to set that as a fixed voltage for the card.


don't mess with PP02? it is just it matches PP0
should i work with increments of .5, .1, 5, 10, 50. what would be a safe limit given temps are safe, i know my CPU's Vcore has a safe limit of ~1.5 V anything more caries a but higher risk
i don't want to up the temps too much for the sake of fan noise, i am sure the cooler can handle any voltage a softmod can dish out, but the fan noise is another
if i set the min fan % to 33 (default is 30) will the speed go up 3% across the board for for all temps or just start at 33%
be nice if the bios had a fan control table i could edit, maybe that will be in 1.28


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilkitty*
> 
> don't mess with PP02? it is just it matches PP0
> should i work with increments of .5, .1, 5, 10, 50. what would be a safe limit given temps are safe, i know my CPU's Vcore has a safe limit of ~1.5 V anything more caries a but higher risk
> i don't want to up the temps too much for the sake of fan noise, i am sure the cooler can handle any voltage a softmod can dish out, but the fan noise is another
> if i set the min fan % to 33 (default is 30) will the speed go up 3% across the board for for all temps or just start at 33%
> be nice if the bios had a fan control table i could edit, maybe that will be in 1.28


the fan has an auto-defined curve you can customize in a overclocking program like evga precision x or msi afterburner. i would say that if you adjust the voltages forward one time stop there test it then continue if it works as some cards dont like having the max set over 1187 but 1212 is the max your controller will allow so you should be safe for the most part barring temps and strain and the potential normal failures that could arise from a bad chip. as of now you dont have to alter p02 for now as if its unstable then if you stop benching or stability testing fast enough then it will drop to the p02 stage which will be in stock. once you find a point that is stable and comfortable then you can move it as you know its perfect. but for now leave it. just make sure you make a fan profile so you can be sure you are safe tempswise. you wont get hot much till you get near 1212 really but its better to do it early so you dont forget to do it later.


----------



## evilkitty

ok, i get it P00 controls the max voltage a software OC can give it while P02 controls the stock config

wait a min i think i get it
row 2 is the limit software can OC to
P00 is the current OC level via software, essentially a temp value for software to control, setting this makes a default OC
P02 is stock fallback that is used if the driver crashes from a unstable OC,setting this makes a OC stock

so for now set row 2 to 1150 - 1175
then i should be able to test higher OCs in evga precision and have a chance of stable
did i get that right? may have over simplified it a bit, but that is the just of it


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilkitty*
> 
> ok, i get it P00 controls the max voltage a software OC can give it while P02 controls the stock config
> 
> wait a min i think i get it
> row 2 is the limit software can OC to
> P00 is the current OC level via software, essentially a temp value for software to control, setting this makes a default OC
> P02 is stock fallback that is used if the driver crashes from a unstable OC,setting this makes a OC stock
> 
> so for now set row 2 to 1150 - 1175
> then i should be able to test higher OCs in evga precision and have a chance of stable
> did i get that right? may have over simplified it a bit, but that is the just of it


yes and no. yes the in a way row 2 affects what software can oc to but it is the limit that the card follows mainly with or without software. no it is not a software control voltage it is on the firmware level by bios the voltage control and the p-states control different power states. the card has 4 different power states which go in order from highest state(the performance state) p00 to lowest(the powersaving state as well as the boot time state as your gpu will boot in this state) p08. sometimes it might boot in a higher state but only like in the p05 state but the way i am having you do it while searching for stability is modifying the highest power state and letting the rest stay stock till we find that point of stability. then we will modify the second power state. the other 2 should stay low for boot states and low power states so that they will boot as defined and there will never be a need to change those as the point of those is to save power and and if your card can only stay stable for a time and your tests didn't reveal this then at least it will be able to take a break in between all the voltage surging. also a slick way to do this is oc in a oc'ing software by raising the power limit instead of controlling the voltage so the card can request what is needed. then you can raise the core clock or the mem clock. in your case if this is for mining then raise the core clock but not the mem clock. first though see if it boosts and if it does how high does it boost.


----------



## evilkitty

I was using mining as a way to get a max load temp beyond heaven's load levels
i have tried mining takes way too long, lol
i think i mined about 1usd of litecoin in a couple days (non-continuous)

thanks for the explanation
line 1 is a absolute limit, i don't think i want to push this so hard i have to change that
line 2 is OC voltage limit
P0 is stable boost power limit
P2 is base clock (980MHz reference speed, on the 650 ti boost)
all the CLK ## values are the clock speeds indicated in the boost table

I know the card's board was designed for over-clocking, just a question of what the chip can handle, hopefully it is not a dud

if i can get a 1.3GHz boost on linux i will stop there, i know i can get 1254MHz boost stable as is on windows, so it is not too much of a stretch
only able to get 1215 on linux
now that i know this maybe if i raise P00 to a 1150 limit i could get 1254Mhz on linux
i have to use evga precision to get +39MHz, so i guess i am using over the 1025mv limit on P00 but less than or equal to 1150mv

so 1.3GHz boost or 1215mw what ever comes 1st, unless i get very impressive clocks for small voltage values

mainly want to reduce lag spikes (high point black activity in fps)

i will change row 2 max to 1175 in a 7-14 hours after i get sleep and see what i can get in a OC


----------



## writer21

Anyone can help me unlock my second 670 pe/oc to where it doesn't throttle once it reaches 114% power?

I don't know how to upload the bios here but I have the original one. I've tried everything from using the galaxy bios to unlocking myself. So maybe someone will have better luck.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilkitty*
> 
> I was using mining as a way to get a max load temp beyond heaven's load levels
> i have tried mining takes way too long, lol
> i think i mined about 1usd of litecoin in a couple days (non-continuous)
> 
> thanks for the explanation
> line 1 is a absolute limit, i don't think i want to push this so hard i have to change that
> line 2 is OC voltage limit
> P0 is stable boost power limit
> P2 is base clock (980MHz reference speed, on the 650 ti boost)
> all the CLK ## values are the clock speeds indicated in the boost table
> 
> I know the card's board was designed for over-clocking, just a question of what the chip can handle, hopefully it is not a dud
> 
> if i can get a 1.3GHz boost on linux i will stop there, i know i can get 1254MHz boost stable as is on windows, so it is not too much of a stretch
> only able to get 1215 on linux
> now that i know this maybe if i raise P00 to a 1150 limit i could get 1254Mhz on linux
> i have to use evga precision to get +39MHz, so i guess i am using over the 1025mv limit on P00 but less than or equal to 1150mv
> 
> so 1.3GHz boost or 1215mw what ever comes 1st, unless i get very impressive clocks for small voltage values
> 
> mainly want to reduce lag spikes (high point black activity in fps)
> 
> i will change row 2 max to 1175 in a 7-14 hours after i get sleep and see what i can get in a OC


ok you are on the right track now when you find a stable point boot into linux as well and test it and see if it is stable also if you want to use these clocks in linux you will have to set them in bios and not in a oc software.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Anyone can help me unlock my second 670 pe/oc to where it doesn't throttle once it reaches 114% power?
> 
> I don't know how to upload the bios here but I have the original one. I've tried everything from using the galaxy bios to unlocking myself. So maybe someone will have better luck.


zip the file and then click the paperclip in the chat box and it will allow you to upload zip files and i will try somethings cand i will also send you the original bios back


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok you are on the right track now when you find a stable point boot into linux as well and test it and see if it is stable also if you want to use these clocks in linux you will have to set them in bios and not in a oc software.
> zip the file and then click the paperclip in the chat box and it will allow you to upload zip files and i will try somethings cand i will also send you the original bios back


 670secondslot.zip 56k .zip file

Ok just u/l the file. Btw when I tried the online bios editor it said powerlimit unknown. Don't have that issue with my first 670 pe/oc card.


----------



## evilkitty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok you are on the right track now when you find a stable point boot into linux as well and test it and see if it is stable also if you want to use these clocks in linux you will have to set them in bios and not in a oc software.


 voltage.png 55k .png file

i got it to use 1175mv, but it was still not stable at 1124mhz (it was closer)
i tried to up it to 1215 on row 2 but i am still only getting 1175 according to gpu-z


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> 670secondslot.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> Ok just u/l the file. Btw when I tried the online bios editor it said powerlimit unknown. Don't have that issue with my first 670 pe/oc card.


try this and let me know how it goes.

670secondslot.zip 113k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilkitty*
> 
> voltage.png 55k .png file
> 
> i got it to use 1175mv, but it was still not stable at 1124mhz (it was closer)
> i tried to up it to 1215 on row 2 but i am still only getting 1175 according to gpu-z


would you like me to try my hand at it?


----------



## evilkitty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> would you like me to try my hand at it?


go for it

1071Mhz.zip 176k .zip file

i have 2 copies, one is based on the latest bios, i got it from my GPU's manufacture, one is based on the cards stock bios
oddly the newer bios file is larger than the original
** the last entry in the power table is at 133% because the def is already +5%, stock is 122000


----------



## maxufeiss

My card liked 1187,5mV-1187,5mV voltage setting to get 1,212V, if i needed 1,075V to test how far it goes at that voltage, i made a bios with 1,050-1,050 setting in it, 1175-1175 setting to test 1,200V etc...
1,212V setting did limit me sometimes for not getting it at all. But might be just my case.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilkitty*
> 
> go for it
> 
> 1071Mhz.zip 176k .zip file
> 
> i have 2 copies, one is based on the latest bios, i got it from my GPU's manufacture, one is based on the cards stock bios
> oddly the newer bios file is larger than the original
> ** the last entry in the power table is at 133% because the def is already +5%, stock is 122000


 1071Mhz.zip 237k .zip file
try it tell me if its stable and then we will see where to go from there.


----------



## evilkitty

i noticed you changed the max boost, 1215 is the max observed and you juiced up the max levels in the power another 20%
BTW that copy i uploaded was stable on both linux and windows
using evga precision i could add 39MHz remain stable, but i could not get another 13MHz
these are stock copies

GALEXY_650_TI_BOOST.zip 234k .zip file


sure it is save to bump those max power tables values that much, especially that last one, 242% of stock seems a bit extreme


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilkitty*
> 
> i noticed you changed the max boost, 1215 is the max observed and you juiced up the max levels in the power another 20%
> BTW that copy i uploaded was stable on both linux and windows
> using evga precision i could add 39MHz remain stable, but i could not get another 13MHz
> these are stock copies
> 
> GALEXY_650_TI_BOOST.zip 234k .zip file
> 
> 
> sure it is save to bump those max power tables values that much, especially that last one, 242% of stock seems a bit extreme


eh linux will allow the cards to use what they can its up to the voltages and boost to push your card that far and the card will never touch that much power target as you cannot supply that much to the card with the current conectors. so i set that so it will use what it can get. the higher the voltage the higher amount of power draw but you will try it in windows and then try it in linux. i set the boost limit lower as we want it to be stable in linux. the idea is for the boost to see all the power and boost up and run whatever amount of power it needs to be stable. if that works we will see how far it goes and if it can handle more.


----------



## evilkitty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> eh linux will allow the cards to use what they can its up to the voltages and boost to push your card that far and the card will never touch that much power target as you cannot supply that much to the card with the current conectors. so i set that so it will use what it can get. the higher the voltage the higher amount of power draw but you will try it in windows and then try it in linux. i set the boost limit lower as we want it to be stable in linux. the idea is for the boost to see all the power and boost up and run whatever amount of power it needs to be stable. if that works we will see how far it goes and if it can handle more.


still cant get it to pull over 1.175 voltage in windows

try_this_GPU-ZSensorLog.txt 42k .txt file

also tried giving the card more stock voltage and linux still will not go over 1215MHz with boost it is like nothing has any effect


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilkitty*
> 
> still cant get it to pull over 1.175 voltage in windows
> 
> try_this_GPU-ZSensorLog.txt 42k .txt file
> 
> also tried giving the card more stock voltage and linux still will not go over 1215MHz with boost it is like nothing has any effect


does it at least get to 1215MHz?


----------



## evilkitty

i have had a stable 1215mhz on linux since before you started helping me
when using the 1071MHz.rom on windows i was able to use software to get another 39mhz, but no matter what i do i cant get +52MHz

650_TI_BOOST.zip 168k .zip file

no bios i have tried was able to get a base clock of over 1110MHz (1254MHz Boost) on windows
no bios i have tried was able to get a base clock of over 1071MHz (1215MHz Boost) on linux


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilkitty*
> 
> i have had a stable 1215mhz on linux since before you started helping me
> when using the 1071MHz.rom on windows i was able to use software to get another 39mhz, but no matter what i do i cant get +52MHz
> 
> 650_TI_BOOST.zip 168k .zip file
> 
> no bios i have tried was able to get a base clock of over 1110MHz (1254MHz Boost) on windows
> no bios i have tried was able to get a base clock of over 1071MHz (1215MHz Boost) on linux


oh then thats all you need gtx 660's only get as far as that so you are doing good. So go back to what you had before ad run 1215 in linux. your goal is raising the mem clock for gaming or whatever as you boosting to 1215 is perfect.


----------



## evilkitty

aww, i was hoping to be able to get more since i have the voltage headroom









know a way to get rid of the nvidia gpu readout that appears before the motherboards bios?
the ASUS 550 TI i sold did not have that, but the Galaxy GT 430 (mom's) /650 TI Boost (mine) do


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilkitty*
> 
> aww, i was hoping to be able to get more since i have the voltage headroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> know a way to get rid of the nvidia gpu readout that appears before the motherboards bios?
> the ASUS 550 TI i sold did not have that, but the Galaxy GT 430 (mom's) /650 TI Boost (mine) do


it just names the bios version and a few other specs. you can raise your mem clock in the bios as you only need to oc the mem and let the core boost to 1215. if you get the mem clock to 1502 (base) then you got a 660 lol. that is unrealistic however but you should be oc'ing to increase the mem clock.


----------



## evilkitty

lets assume i did do that, i would still need another 192 cuda cores to have a 660
i got this card for 109.99 after rebate, a LOT less than a 660 cost
i am already at +200 memory relative to stock
my memory is 3204 or 1602 depending on how you read it as is


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilkitty*
> 
> lets assume i did do that, i would still need another 192 cuda cores to have a 660
> i got this card for 109.99 after rebate, a LOT less than a 660 cost
> i am already at +200 memory relative to stock
> my memory is 3204 or 1602 depending on how you read it as is


yes and minus the the missing gpu components you are still doing great see if you can reach +300 mem.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxufeiss*
> 
> My card liked 1187,5mV-1187,5mV voltage setting to get 1,212V, if i needed 1,075V to test how far it goes at that voltage, i made a bios with 1,050-1,050 setting in it, 1175-1175 setting to test 1,200V etc...
> 1,212V setting did limit me sometimes for not getting it at all. But might be just my case.


Thanks for the very informative guide..

I was able to break 1300 MHz barrier following what you're saying..

I can't even break 1280 before.. Gotta go test the card..

+1 rep

Thank you!!!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilkitty*
> 
> aww, i was hoping to be able to get more since i have the voltage headroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> know a way to get rid of the nvidia gpu readout that appears before the motherboards bios?
> the ASUS 550 TI i sold did not have that, but the Galaxy GT 430 (mom's) /650 TI Boost (mine) do


Got my 650TI Boost to 1300+ Core and 3504 VRam by increasing the PCIe power limit to 85 Watts&#8230;

Go check the other guy's advice..

I have my card clocked at those speed without using any software too..


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Got my 650TI Boost to 1300+ Core and 3504 VRam by increasing the PCIe power limit to 85 Watts&#8230;
> 
> Go check the other guy's advice..
> 
> I have my card clocked at those speed without using any software too..


its basically the same thing i did to evilkitty's bios. step by step also note this wont work for all cards but really the cards it doesn't work for you set variables like 1150-1200 and those cards will fall in line.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its basically the same thing i did to evilkitty's bios. step by step also note this wont work for all cards but really the cards it doesn't work for you set variables like 1150-1200 and those cards will fall in line.


Crap!!!

GPU-Z reports I am being capped by voltage.. I have edited the voltgae table to give it 1.225 volts, then the cap limits it to 1.212.. Precision reports 1254 as well as HWInfo 64..

But it seems to score better than previously recorded at 1254..

Weird..


----------



## evilkitty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Crap!!!
> 
> GPU-Z reports I am being capped by voltage.. I have edited the voltgae table to give it 1.225 volts, then the cap limits it to 1.212.. Precision reports 1254 as well as HWInfo 64..
> 
> But it seems to score better than previously recorded at 1254..
> 
> Weird..


make a sensor log file using gpuz run heaven for about 30 seconds and look at the clock speeds it observed in the log file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Crap!!!
> 
> GPU-Z reports I am being capped by voltage.. I have edited the voltgae table to give it 1.225 volts, then the cap limits it to 1.212.. Precision reports 1254 as well as HWInfo 64..
> 
> But it seems to score better than previously recorded at 1254..
> 
> Weird..


eh then that means you are giving it either the max it can get or thats as high as the voltage table readings can go in the bios


----------



## maxufeiss

Many cards should be locked by hardware to not allow over 1,212V

and for evilkitty:

if you want to mess around then try this:

1215_test_only_650ti.zip 57k .zip file

Not too much changed but still always some risk...
boost table only until 1215, so if it does work, then need to go higher with software if stable...
but for testing better not to touch power sliders with this or raise max to sky high, if you feel it might do more, downclock memory to 2500 via software first and try if it gets better results

am not sure about 650 and how it works (power distribution etc)...
maybe need to change voltage back to 1,212-1,212 etc if it is not getting to 1,212V
but it is for testing only and probably needs better adjustment on individual voltage sliders if it works

But as far as i know you are already getting normal overclock for 650ti

i just dont understand why you get different oc on win and linux


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Thanks for the very informative guide..
> 
> I was able to break 1300 MHz barrier following what you're saying..
> 
> I can't even break 1280 before.. Gotta go test the card..
> 
> +1 rep
> 
> Thank you!!!


So are you saying that setting the voltage to 1.1875 (which boosts to 1.212V anyway) gives you better overclock than setting it directly to 1.212V in BIOS?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So are you saying that setting the voltage to 1.1875 (which boosts to 1.212V anyway) gives you better overclock than setting it directly to 1.212V in BIOS?


Nope.. Never said a thing about setting the voltage to 1.1875..









It's on 1.212 which gives out a max of 70C in heavy gaming..

I have adjusted every slider to give it 1.225 Volts but CPU-Z said it was being capped due to voltage limit. The Bios defined the 1302 GPU and 1752 VRAM. But during testing, the clock stays at 1254MHz. I have it clocked to 1267MHz before and recorded some tests as well.

It is weird that the stated 1254 MHz (The Bios defined the 1302 GPU and 1752 VRAM) pushes out better scores than the Bios defined 1254 and 1267.

I guess the PCIE power stabilized the card that even hitting 7000MHz on the RAM, the artifacts were inexistent.

Also tested setting the voltages to 1.212 max on each slider and 1302 MHz GPU which crashed immediately.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxufeiss*
> 
> Many cards should be locked by hardware to not allow over 1,212V
> 
> and for evilkitty:
> 
> if you want to mess around then try this:
> 
> 1215_test_only_650ti.zip 57k .zip file
> 
> Not too much changed but still always some risk...
> boost table only until 1215, so if it does work, then need to go higher with software if stable...
> but for testing better not to touch power sliders with this or raise max to sky high, if you feel it might do more, downclock memory to 2500 via software first and try if it gets better results
> 
> am not sure about 650 and how it works (power distribution etc)...
> maybe need to change voltage back to 1,212-1,212 etc if it is not getting to 1,212V
> but it is for testing only and probably needs better adjustment on individual voltage sliders if it works
> 
> But as far as i know you are already getting normal overclock for 650ti
> 
> i just dont understand why you get different oc on win and linux


i revealed that lol. linux does not allow the same software control that windows allows. in windows you can give more software by telling the card to take more power without having to oc. linux just has the bare minimum drivers that allow you to have all the functions of a gpu but it lets the gpu run off bios alone and the gpu must request any changes so with the bios requests you will only get what is set default in the bios as there is no way to really push more power in a stable way. nvclock suxx or for me it does as it wont work right and usually crashes when i attempt to use it.


----------



## maxufeiss

i dont even remember what my main reason was to not use 1,212V was... but probably there was something








since it works on 1,187V setting very well then left it there...
if you are setting higher clocks and losing performance then you are overheating or not getting enough power... at 70C it starts to throttle slightly...
basically all i cared was to set boost limit and boost table afterwards to max out right at my card limit, tdp and normal boost clock was left basically untouched
if you are lucky then you might be able to save some voltages on higher speeds... lower temp + less power = more time at higher clocks....

Sometimes setting lower voltage results in higher overall score even when max clock reduces








that was the thing why i was testing voltages/speed until i figured out my pci-e thing, to not let it use too high voltage when not needed etc...
But it is effective only when power or temp limits you. Since i now provide enough juice and keep cool to not throttle, it was basically pointess.

First time saw cooler on my windforce 3X i was like: "does it really need it?", but since i can push it without voltmod to almost 70C with open PC in cool room, auto fan, i can understand








If i had closed box then i'd be running 760/770 bios to stop thermal throttling at 70C probably.


----------



## maxufeiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i revealed that lol. linux does not allow the same software control that windows allows. in windows you can give more software by telling the card to take more power without having to oc. linux just has the bare minimum drivers that allow you to have all the functions of a gpu but it lets the gpu run off bios alone and the gpu must request any changes so with the bios requests you will only get what is set default in the bios as there is no way to really push more power in a stable way. nvclock suxx or for me it does as it wont work right and usually crashes when i attempt to use it.


have not tried to test what happens under linux, but it must select speeds etc from bios, so there should be a way to get it working, when it does not take speeds from the top speeds, then drive boost table higher and it should select from same slot what now has higher speed etc... at same time it might then use lower voltages too and must manually adjust sliders for them to specific value

since i'm not familiar with it then ofc i do not know... but anything usable by windows should be done on linux too, but then the same card might not work under windows (when there's need to drive boost table too high). Basically i have all my settings in bios too and i do not use any software to oc my card, only bios and nvidia own drivers.
But i'll stay far from linux







(except Knoppix live what is sometimes needed)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxufeiss*
> 
> have not tried to test what happens under linux, but it must select speeds etc from bios, so there should be a way to get it working, when it does not take speeds from the top speeds, then drive boost table higher and it should select from same slot what now has higher speed etc... at same time it might then use lower voltages too and must manually adjust sliders for them to specific value
> 
> since i'm not familiar with it then ofc i do not know... but anything usable by windows should be done on linux too, but then the same card might not work under windows (when there's need to drive boost table too high). Basically i have all my settings in bios too and i do not use any software to oc my card, only bios and nvidia own drivers.
> But i'll stay far from linux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (except Knoppix live what is sometimes needed)


whatever works on windows would make sense for it to work in linux but unfortunnately thats not the way it works. microsoft is based off unix in another form but as there are differences between linux distros that same barrier lies between windows and linux. it will use the card but of course if you look at your cards bios it will have requirements for each clock and the problem is that even when you set the voltages at a fixed rate you are going above the configured safety max voltages.i am not sure but i think on a driver level these voltage states are defined and nobody is tweaking anything to oc as in linux we are more worried about getting sli to work on linux or getting amd drivers to work better stuff like that so in the end your card will follow the voltage bump to an extent but not the same as in windows where people dont have to build on to their os to give it everything it needs. You have to be able to define higher power states and voltage states on a software level to complement the firmware level. this is why windows is so big datawise compared to linux. you are given the base os in linux and you have to add whatever you need yourself. this is also why linux is more secure than windows.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nope.. Never said a thing about setting the voltage to 1.1875..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's on 1.212 which gives out a max of 70C in heavy gaming..
> 
> I have adjusted every slider to give it 1.225 Volts but CPU-Z said it was being capped due to voltage limit. The Bios defined the 1302 GPU and 1752 VRAM. But during testing, the clock stays at 1254MHz. I have it clocked to 1267MHz before and recorded some tests as well.
> 
> It is weird that the stated 1254 MHz (The Bios defined the 1302 GPU and 1752 VRAM) pushes out better scores than the Bios defined 1254 and 1267.
> 
> I guess the PCIE power stabilized the card that even hitting 7000MHz on the RAM, the artifacts were inexistent.
> 
> Also tested setting the voltages to 1.212 max on each slider and 1302 MHz GPU which crashed immediately.


Gotcha. So raising the pcie power "can possibly" remove the artifacts that were once present in a high overclock, yes? In that case can I just modify all DEF power values of the BIOS to be equal to their stock MAX values without doing any potential damage to the card?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Gotcha. So raising the pcie power "can possibly" remove the artifacts that were once present in a high overclock, yes? In that case can I just modify all DEF power values of the BIOS to be equal to their stock MAX values without doing any potential damage to the card?


Pretty safe I should say. I have modified mine with a 660TI Bios as reference. And even went higher on all the Parameters.
Same Temps, Artifacts gone at 1750 MHz on the VRAM.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Pretty safe I should say. I have modified mine with a 660TI Bios as reference. And even went higher on all the Parameters.
> Same Temps, Artifacts gone at 1750 MHz on the VRAM.


That's good. I'll experiment with this again and will report back.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxufeiss*
> 
> i dont even remember what my main reason was to not use 1,212V was... but probably there was something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since it works on 1,187V setting very well then left it there...
> if you are setting higher clocks and losing performance then you are overheating or not getting enough power... at 70C it starts to throttle slightly...
> basically all i cared was to set boost limit and boost table afterwards to max out right at my card limit, tdp and normal boost clock was left basically untouched
> if you are lucky then you might be able to save some voltages on higher speeds... lower temp + less power = more time at higher clocks....
> 
> Sometimes setting lower voltage results in higher overall score even when max clock reduces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was the thing why i was testing voltages/speed until i figured out my pci-e thing, to not let it use too high voltage when not needed etc...
> But it is effective only when power or temp limits you. Since i now provide enough juice and keep cool to not throttle, it was basically pointess.
> 
> First time saw cooler on my windforce 3X i was like: "does it really need it?", but since i can push it without voltmod to almost 70C with open PC in cool room, auto fan, i can understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i had closed box then i'd be running 760/770 bios to stop thermal throttling at 70C probably.


I think these start to make sense to me slowly.









Been playing with another card (EVGA SIG2 GTX660) last night.

First off, I tried overclocking via Precision X. I got to around 1333 on the GPU and VRAM of 5700+ bench-able on stock 1.170 Volts.

Now, went into editing the bios to that clocks and some voltage and power table bumps. 1302 is a no go.









I think I will have to play with it some more. Voltage can either be our friend or enemy in this area.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I think these start to make sense to me slowly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been playing with another card (EVGA SIG2 GTX660) last night.
> 
> First off, I tried overclocking via Precision X. I got to around 1333 on the GPU and VRAM of 5700+ bench-able on stock 1.170 Volts.
> 
> Now, went into editing the bios to that clocks and some voltage and power table bumps. 1302 is a no go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will have to play with it some more. Voltage can either be our friend or enemy in this area.


some of those cards have a voltage sweet spot like reference tends to be in the 1050 area then pushing whatever wattage you can.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> some of those cards have a voltage sweet spot like reference tends to be in the 1050 area then pushing whatever wattage you can.


will surely get into that..









On a note, these EVGA Cards do OC a lot!!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> will surely get into that..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a note, these EVGA Cards do OC a lot!!


ikr i got the reference EVGA GTX 660 02g-p4-3069-kb to take to the EVGA 660TI settings and even this card oc's now.


----------



## jason387

If I want to unlock 1.3v for 3D Clocks only, which slider do I increase?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> If I want to unlock 1.3v for 3D Clocks only, which slider do I increase?


if this is for the 650ti you will need to hardmod and it will supply more than the 3d clock as the hardware limit is around 1225 or 1212


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if this is for the 650ti you will need to hardmod and it will supply more than the 3d clock as the hardware limit is around 1225 or 1212


Okay. Will someone here be able to help me with that?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Okay. Will someone here be able to help me with that?


you will have to do research as this thread is about bios modding so we can assume not many people here hardmod.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ikr i got the reference EVGA GTX 660 02g-p4-3069-kb to take to the EVGA 660TI settings and even this card oc's now.


Woah. too much work modding the 660 Bios!!!

First, OC via the software, I was able to break 1302 Core and 3500 Memory. So I went into modifying the BIOS!!! Hell, I can't even get it to work til 1280 on Core.
Modified the Power Table and guess what, You wouldn't believe the amount of juice this card wants to stabilize at 1280!!!

Even duplicating it a 670 Bios, I tend to get some power cap in GPU-Z about it not having enough juice!!!

But I got it stable at 1280 right now







with 3500 Memory









Temps never exceed 70 Degrees at 1.212 Volts


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Woah. too much work modding the 660 Bios!!!
> 
> First, OC via the software, I was able to break 1302 Core and 3500 Memory. So I went into modifying the BIOS!!! Hell, I can't even get it to work til 1280 on Core.
> Modified the Power Table and guess what, You wouldn't believe the amount of juice this card wants to stabilize at 1280!!!
> 
> Even duplicating it a 670 Bios, I tend to get some power cap in GPU-Z about it not having enough juice!!!
> 
> But I got it stable at 1280 right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with 3500 Memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps never exceed 70 Degrees at 1.212 Volts


lol good job. that isn't easy.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol good job. that isn't easy.


Yeah, I mean I could dial in some conservative numbers like 1215, test, and call it a day. But you know, we're trying to push things within the limits to get the most out of them. So we need to work on it.









I got it working like a champ right now. But I might have to do it one more time to pinpoint the things needing some dialing rather than pushing each slider a notch higher. You get what I mean. That way we can share it to the community.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yeah, I mean I could dial in some conservative numbers like 1215, test, and call it a day. But you know, we're trying to push things within the limits to get the most out of them. So we need to work on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it working like a champ right now. But I might have to do it one more time to pinpoint the things needing some dialing rather than pushing each slider a notch higher. You get what I mean. That way we can share it to the community.


i am thinking to be safe for a 660 people should config the power table to the 760 settings. thing that suxx is i want to go extreme and hard mod but i am on air. wait nevermind lol not enough power connector.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i am thinking to be safe for a 660 people should config the power table to the 760 settings. thing that suxx is i want to go extreme and hard mod but i am on air. wait nevermind lol not enough power connector.


My temps were not that bad TBH.. never got past 70 on air at 1280+ MHz and 1.212 Volts.. Not bad


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> My temps were not that bad TBH.. never got past 70 on air at 1280+ MHz and 1.212 Volts.. Not bad


thats wicked what card do you have? i pulled the datasheet for my gigabytes voltage controller but i dont know where to apply pencil.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats wicked what card do you have? i pulled the datasheet for my gigabytes voltage controller but i dont know where to apply pencil.


A SIG2 GTX660 by EVGA. Nothing special.

Though I must say Fan Noise is not an issue for me.. LOL

How much of a GAIN can HARDMOD give? Just thinking it might not be worth for the 650TI-Boost and the 660..


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> A SIG2 GTX660 by EVGA. Nothing special.
> 
> Though I must say Fan Noise is not an issue for me.. LOL
> 
> How much of a GAIN can HARDMOD give? Just thinking it might not be worth for the 650TI-Boost and the 660..


well with a hardmod lets just say we can push enough voltage to fry your card.i want to do it because the gigabyte doesn't really respond to voltage changes in the bios or software. it ignores them all because the controller is a stupid one. http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/GTX_660_OC/4.html


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> well with a hardmod lets just say we can push enough voltage to fry your card.i want to do it because the gigabyte doesn't really respond to voltage changes in the bios or software. it ignores them all because the controller is a stupid one. http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/GTX_660_OC/4.html


I'm more interested in doing this.

You see the 660 and the 650Ti-Boost were very comparable at the board level.

Hmmm..


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'm more interested in doing this.
> 
> You see the 660 and the 650Ti-Boost were very comparable at the board level.
> 
> Hmmm..


then if we research enough we can do it easily.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Woah. too much work modding the 660 Bios!!!
> 
> First, OC via the software, I was able to break 1302 Core and 3500 Memory. So I went into modifying the BIOS!!! Hell, I can't even get it to work til 1280 on Core.
> Modified the Power Table and guess what, You wouldn't believe the amount of juice this card wants to stabilize at 1280!!!
> 
> Even duplicating it a 670 Bios, I tend to get some power cap in GPU-Z about it not having enough juice!!!
> 
> But I got it stable at 1280 right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with 3500 Memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps never exceed 70 Degrees at 1.212 Volts


Its a lot of playing with numbers to find the balance.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Its a lot of playing with numbers to find the balance.


ikr i haven't found a balance on this gigabyte to allow me to oc the mem yet and the core can only go +20MHz but yet i see a big increase from the power table changes.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ikr i haven't found a balance on this gigabyte to allow me to oc the mem yet and the core can only go +20MHz but yet i see a big increase from the power table changes.


Yeah..mine took more than 50% bump on power table.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Its a lot of playing with numbers to find the balance.


Yeah..that's where the fun lies..

On another note, my 650TI Boost can only get to 1254on the core.. With 400 extra MHz on the memory..

Adding 50% on the power table seems too much but it still gets to 80‰ + on the TDP.

Still not enough to match a stock 660 though.

One weird thing is, I get some errors on DX11 with no throttling or anything. My graph is perfectly flat at 1280 but fails DX11..

Drivers???


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> then if we research enough we can do it easily.


This could be fun!!!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> This could be fun!!!


my other 660 is a reference evga card and i will find a way to hardmod that one too.


----------



## harrinus

Hey this seems to work just fine. But i have been having wierd problem whit my GTX670 Jetsream 2G I know for a fact it aint the drivers or something like that. I also notice that i can oc memory but if i try to oc core it wont do anything.... i can but it full but nothing happends. Also check and confirm it whit gpu-z and look what is the max clock used when oc is on and even when core is oc it will stay at default... I also cannot see or use power target at all. i have try diffent oc programs like afterburner and thundermaster (at use atm) I can only see a flash of the other settings when going to oc settings in thundermaster but cannot use them and when using afterburner i can see the power target choise but cannot use it


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrinus*
> 
> Hey this seems to work just fine. But i have been having wierd problem whit my GTX670 Jetsream 2G I know for a fact it aint the drivers or something like that. I also notice that i can oc memory but if i try to oc core it wont do anything.... i can but it full but nothing happends. Also check and confirm it whit gpu-z and look what is the max clock used when oc is on and even when core is oc it will stay at default... I also cannot see or use power target at all. i have try diffent oc programs like afterburner and thundermaster (at use atm) I can only see a flash of the other settings when going to oc settings in thundermaster but cannot use them and when using afterburner i can see the power target choise but cannot use it


Have you OC'd using Kepler Bios Tweaker?

There's a thing when you set your TDP Base Clock, Boost Clock as well as your Boost Limit to a certain value in the COMMON settings that exceed the Max Table Clock at the Boost Table Tab that you will not get the exact clock you specified.

I.E ; At COMMON Tab;

TDP Base Clock - 1084
3D Base Clock - 1084
Boost Clock - 1150
*Boost Limit - 1280.5*

and at the Boost Table;

*Max Table Clock - 1267.5*

You will not and cannot run your card up to 1280.5 MHz no matter how much of a bump you specify on the Power Table.
Bold Items should match!!

I also scratched the idea of using After Burner and other software as I am running my card with values like this;




By doing so, I got my card running at the value I specified without any software interventions.

So by default my card runs as a normal card to every circumstance.

The values specified were my 660's clocks. At Idle it still gets to underclock, but stable at max clock once a 3D presence is detected.

Note this;

Software OC tends to be higher than KBT OC using my technique. But Performance-wise this is better as software OC is not as stable as this sweet spot.


----------



## harrinus

no i havent use that before. I will check it out. Thx for the tip


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrinus*
> 
> no i havent use that before. I will check it out. Thx for the tip


Your 670 should be very awesome..

But I must tell you, don't dive quickly with this instructions.

Read and gather enough info on using this. You surely don't want your card being bricked.

Here are the things you will need;

KBT 1.27
NVWinFlash
670 Bios
770 Bios
and enough courage to overcome the fear of losing your card!!!

LOL on the last!!!


----------



## harrinus

why i need 770 Bios?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrinus*
> 
> why i need 770 Bios?


There is another thread talking about flashing a 770 Bios into a 670.

Reported benefits, GPU Boost 2.0!!

I should of tell you to take the 770 bios as reference for the power table. Hell I forgot and should have pointed towards a 680 Bios.

The idea is, you have to OC the Power table to be able to run your card at a higher OC by tweaking the BIos.

670 is much lower on power than a 680 so a 680 power table should be your guide.


----------



## harrinus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> There is another thread talking about flashing a 770 Bios into a 670.
> 
> Reported benefits, GPU Boost 2.0!!


Oh cool! i rather noob whit this kind of stuff so i dont really know will i wanna the risk braking my card... :S


----------



## harrinus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrinus*
> 
> Oh cool! i rather noob whit this kind of stuff so i dont really know will i wanna the risk braking my card... :S


if i send my bios to you could you make that for me?







I do know how to flash bios and so on but all that other stuff that it seem that have to be done looks way over my league.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrinus*
> 
> if i send my bios to you could you make that for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do know how to flash bios and so on but all that other stuff that it seem that have to be done looks way over my league.


Learn how th use NVFlash first.

It has a classic DOS interface that you should familiarize your self with first before jumping into BIOS modding.

There's a Windows Version but I'd rather point you to the basics.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrinus*
> 
> if i send my bios to you could you make that for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do know how to flash bios and so on but all that other stuff that it seem that have to be done looks way over my league.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Learn how th use NVFlash first.
> 
> It has a classic DOS interface that you should familiarize your self with first before jumping into BIOS modding.
> 
> There's a Windows Version but I'd rather point you to the basics.


i would rather he use the windows version of nvflash it will be easier for him and other people new to using this program. after that it will be easier to transfer to the non windows interface. the non-windows version adds more steps to the loop for him to learn. once he gets the hang of the windows version it will be so much easier to learn the more advanced functions.


----------



## harrinus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i would rather he use the windows version of nvflash it will be easier for him and other people new to using this program. after that it will be easier to transfer to the non windows interface. the non-windows version adds more steps to the loop for him to learn. once he gets the hang of the windows version it will be so much easier to learn the more advanced functions.


I do know how to use nvflash i have flashed several cards whit it so that aint the problem. But i will get bact to this. Gotta go to work


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrinus*
> 
> I do know how to use nvflash i have flashed several cards whit it so that aint the problem. But i will get bact to this. Gotta go to work


k coolbeans all i noticed was that he said he was starting you with the basics. if for some reason you cant get it later i can help you with it. I happen to be very good at finding balance.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i would rather he use the windows version of nvflash it will be easier for him and other people new to using this program. after that it will be easier to transfer to the non windows interface. the non-windows version adds more steps to the loop for him to learn. once he gets the hang of the windows version it will be so much easier to learn the more advanced functions.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> k coolbeans all i noticed was that he said he was starting you with the basics. if for some reason you cant get it later i can help you with it. I happen to be very good at finding balance.












Not being a snob or anything mate. Your point is well regarded.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I am just trying not to persuade people to jump into these stuff right away without them seeking for the proper knowledge. Especially with the risk involved.

You have been a subject of their praise, for doing things for them but hey, look at some of them, and I don't want wanna see people telling you things like, "ohh I bricked my card because of the Bios you gave me" only because they lack the knowledge to do proper flashing which is beyond your control.

I mean, I've learned how to do these things because of you guys sharing your knowledge but I also did my research on them. I'm nowhere near an expert on these stuff but I tend to do things my way. I may ask some questions but that's it.

Long story short, this is OCN, let's try to keep this site an informative place rather than a place where the lazies get their stuff done.

No offense to every one here.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not being a snob or anything mate. Your point is well regarded.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I am just trying not to persuade people to jump into these stuff right away without them seeking for the proper knowledge. Especially with the risk involved.
> 
> You have been a subject of their praise, for doing things for them but hey, look at some of them, and I don't want wanna see people telling you things like, "ohh I bricked my card because of the Bios you gave me" only because they lack the knowledge to do proper flashing which is beyond your control.
> 
> I mean, I've learned how to do these things because of you guys sharing your knowledge but I also did my research on them. I'm nowhere near an expert on these stuff but I tend to do things my way. I may ask some questions but that's it.
> 
> *Long story short, this is OCN, let's try to keep this site an informative place rather than a place where the lazies get their stuff done.*
> 
> No offense to every one here.


good point and noted. lol i forgot you posted that.

*Long story short, this is OCN, let's try to keep this site an informative place rather than a place where the lazies get their stuff done.*


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> good point and noted. lol i forgot you posted that.
> 
> *Long story short, this is OCN, let's try to keep this site an informative place rather than a place where the lazies get their stuff done.*












Edit:

Have you read about the link I previously mentioned??

It seemed that the thread has been a little dead due to the major contributors no longer active. And it was no longer a thread focused on the subject.

Pheww!! I really wanted my card to be a 660!!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Have you read about the link I previously mentioned??
> 
> It seemed that the thread has been a little dead due to the major contributors no longer active. And it was no longer a thread focused on the subject.
> 
> Pheww!! I really wanted my card to be a 660!!


no i think i missed it as i am usually here helping then i run to a game to stream to get a break lol.


----------



## harrinus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> good point and noted. lol i forgot you posted that.
> 
> *Long story short, this is OCN, let's try to keep this site an informative place rather than a place where the lazies get their stuff done.*


I was nearly joking about that... sen i have to go to work so dindnt have the time to check it out. I will always like to learn my self... And all is good now i figure it out about the sowftware it was like taking a candy from a baby.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrinus*
> 
> I was nearly joking about that... sen i have to go to work so dindnt have the time to check it out. I will always like to learn my self... And all is good now i figure it out about the sowftware it was like taking a candy from a baby.


I wasn't referring to you or anyone when I said that..

Lol

It's easy to tweak actually..But there's not enough info on the functions or parameters on 1.27..

But if you are like me, you can just take a bios of another higher model card and copy the parameters. Give some bump and try..

Be sure to share what you can find..


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I wasn't referring to you or anyone when I said that..
> 
> Lol
> 
> It's easy to tweak actually..But there's not enough info on the functions or parameters on 1.27..
> 
> But if you are like me, you can just take a bios of another higher model card and copy the parameters. Give some bump and try..
> 
> Be sure to share what you can find..


kepler bios tweaker is straight forward and if you oc then you will know the basics. So every option in it is very straightforward. I want to pecil shade my resister on my gigabyte card and see if that allows me to oc or will it cause problems as i dont have a soldering gun and wire


----------



## djthrottleboi

I am posting this because i just explained kepler bios tweaker 1.27 and i do not want to do so again as there is a lot. these are the basics and thes questions were referring to a 700 series card but i am sure any who takes the time to look can get the idea pretty quick of whats being said:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANJULE*
> 
> Nice to see that you have the time to help. Thank you for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some questions more, since I still don't fully grasp this KBT (version 1.27)
> (I list here what I see, if i don't get it)
> -Common tab:
> TDP Base Entry: Entry #1 (selectable list from Entry #0 to Entry #2 and disabled)
> 3D Base Entry: Entry #2 (selectable list from Entry #0 to Entry #2 and disabled)
> Boost Entry: Entry #0 (selectable list from Entry #0 to Entry #2 and disabled)
> 
> Dont really get those "Entry #x" -things or the affect of changeing them.
> Any experiance from editing them, or the meaning of them?
> 
> -Voltage Table:
> P16,P16: 1137.5mV - 1300.0mV
> What does this do? Is this the gap where the voltage can change according clockrate?
> 
> After that there are 4lines without any explanation, or front header:
> .0mV - 1225.0mV
> 1237.5mV - 1300.0mV
> .0mV - .0mV
> .0mV - .0mV
> So what are those very un-logical numbers?
> 
> Then there are P00 with 6 lines, and the 5th line has values .0mV - 887.5mV. Others are 0mV
> 
> After that P08 has only 1 line, values 0mV - 0mV
> 
> Then there are more interesting lines, their front-headers can be found from "Boost Table".
> CLK 00,01,02,03,04,05: .0mV - .0mV
> CLK 06: .0mV - .0mV
> CLK 07: .0mV - 862.5mV
> CLK 08: .0mV - .0mV
> CLK 09: .0mV - 875.0mV
> CLK 10: .0mV - 875.0mV
> CLK 11: .0mV - .0mV
> 
> These continue to the CLK 63 (61-63 has 0.0mV), with random .0mV's
> After CLK 63 there are two lines .0mV - .0mV and 1200.0mV - 1200.0mV
> 
> -Power Table has maximum pci-e lane outage of 38,5W
> 
> -Boost Table seem to cave Boost-rates for every Voltage-Table -value.
> Line 00: green background
> Lines 01-05: white background
> Lines 06-62: yellow backgound
> Line 63: green background
> Line 64: white backgound
> And it has a slider for Max Table Clock
> 
> I've read somewhere that the colours of this table determines the usable clockrates, but how to change it?
> 
> -Boost States has
> P00 - Profile with GPC, L2C, XBAR and SYS frontheaders with Min. and Max. values
> P08 - Profile has the same, but values are smaller
> 
> -Clock States has
> P00 - Profile with the GPC, XBAR, L2C, DDR, SYS, HUB, MSD, PWR, DISP -values.
> First five of them are on yellow backgound an last four are on white background
> 
> P08 - Profile has the same places with smaller vaues and all of the backgrounds are white
> 
> So I see some consistency between the tabs but, I'm not sure what to modify and how much. Neither I know anything about those values.
> 
> I'd be super-happy if someone could help me.


I will Break these down and then you can do more research as i am a user just like you i am not any more knowledgeable in this than you are but here is the basics.

Quote:



> Dont really get those "Entry #x" -things or the affect of changeing them.
> Any experiance from editing them, or the meaning of them?


Ok starting with the common tab. Those are your clocks. tdp is your base clock which is the default clock for when you are running everything like games and all it is just default.

3D base is the clocks 3D performance clock and when your card throttles this reverts to the TDP Base clock setting. 3D clock is primarily used for 3d apps and games that use 3d but it isn't neccessary. if you notice most cards tend to set this to the same as the TDP base clock probably because they are cutting it close on power anyway. Boost clock is the clock that boost will start at. and it will boost from there to as high as it can go. As long as boost is active it will sit at this clock setting as a minimum if it cannot go higher. The entry sections are preset values that can be found in the bios. There is 0,1,2 and each is originally meant to be assigned to each clock setting but as 3D base isn't used much and is usually assigned the same value as TDP base clock the bios tends to only use 2. You can apply the third value and then oc it so that you have 3 different clock rates not counting the extra MHz that boost will pull.

Quote:


> -Voltage Table:
> 
> P16,P16: 1137.5mV - 1300.0mV
> 
> What does this do? Is this the gap where the voltage can change according clockrate?


yes as the value to the left represents minimum max voltage and the value to the right represents maximum max voltage. What this means is that to use the card the way its meant to be used it can draw up to 1300.0mV but it must be able to draw at least 1137.5mV to be functional. In the bios there are voltage requirements and this is one. Without this voltage this card might not start and can possibly damage itself.

Quote:


> Then there are P00 with 6 lines, and the 5th line has values .0mV - 887.5mV. Others are 0mV
> 
> After that P08 has only 1 line, values 0mV - 0mV


The voltage sliders with P-states like P00 or P08 are your performance states. in gtx 660's they have only 4 performance states. P00, p02, p05, p08, in which they eact states a power setting. P00 is the maximum performance state and p08 is the low power state. I assume you have a 700 series card by your number of power states and that makes sense with the power targets and the temp targets and boost 2.0 you basically will have a lot more power states linked, hence the multiple lines in p00. The left sliders represent minimum voltage and the right sliders represent maximum voltage.

Quote:


> Then there are more interesting lines, their front-headers can be found from "Boost Table".
> 
> CLK 00,01,02,03,04,05: .0mV - .0mV
> CLK 06: .0mV - .0mV
> CLK 07: .0mV - 862.5mV
> CLK 08: .0mV - .0mV
> CLK 09: .0mV - 875.0mV
> CLK 10: .0mV - 875.0mV
> CLK 11: .0mV - .0mV


These represent the voltage requirements for each clock. Again the left sliders represent minimum voltage and the right sliders represent maximum voltage. All the values that have no name or description will be revealed in the next kbt i am sure. I think when this was made it was made before he had the chance to properly figure out what those values are. The slots 61-63 are probably intended to be only boost states and that why they have a any voltage requirement.

Quote:


> -Power Table has maximum pci-e lane outage of 38,5W


The power table has multiple settings for the rails and the pcie slot as well as the tdp and power target. It is up to you to change these values but these values are specific to each card so you will need to do research to find out more about these values for your card specifically.

Quote:


> -Boost Table seem to cave Boost-rates for every Voltage-Table -value.
> 
> Line 00: green background
> Lines 01-05: white background
> Lines 06-62: yellow backgound
> Line 63: green background
> Line 64: white backgound
> 
> And it has a slider for Max Table Clock


Yes The boost states affect each setting for you cards clocks. Remember those voltage table settings? With this you can decide which clock speed gets assigned to which slot. So in my boost table my slot 41 is assigned to 1215MHz i can adjust the max table slider to assign that clock speed to number 38. This causes major instability if not done right though so i would advise caution and recommend not touching this.

Quote:


> -Boost States has
> 
> P00 - Profile with GPC, L2C, XBAR and SYS frontheaders with Min. and Max. values
> P08 - Profile has the same, but values are smaller
> 
> -Clock States has
> 
> P00 - Profile with the GPC, XBAR, L2C, DDR, SYS, HUB, MSD, PWR, DISP -values.
> First five of them are on yellow backgound an last four are on white background
> 
> P08 - Profile has the same places with smaller vaues and all of the backgrounds are white
> 
> So I see some consistency between the tabs but, I'm not sure what to modify and how much. Neither I know anything about those values.


you need not change any of these values. As you make the changes to the clocks on the first page these will change automatically.

Take this and apply it to your card.


----------



## harrinus

Ok now done and get stable runs core 1189 and mem 3250







Unlock voltage to 1.21. GTX 670 Jetstream


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrinus*
> 
> Ok now done and get stable runs core 1189 and mem 3250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlock voltage to 1.21. GTX 670 Jetstream


I bet you can still push it more..























My 660 is running 1280.5 on the Core and 3500 on Memory at 1.212 Volts!!! I'd say yours could topple that at least!!!


----------



## harrinus

Nope. Mem wont rise anymore. Core can be but little up but after while starts to show artifacts


----------



## harrinus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I bet you can still push it more..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 660 is running 1280.5 on the Core and 3500 on Memory at 1.212 Volts!!! I'd say yours could topple that at least!!!


Nope. Mem wont rise anymore. Core can be but little up but after while starts to show artifacts. Altough i havent use 680 bios yet. I wantet find out how much i can get just whit the regular bios


----------



## harrinus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrinus*
> 
> Nope. Mem wont rise anymore. Core can be but little up but after while starts to show artifacts. Altough i havent use 680 bios yet. I wantet find out how much i can get just whit the regular bios


Ok... So now im little confuse.... I have unlocked the voltage 1.21 and i can confirm that it is in use for fact. So what should i do now to get the higer clocks?
I mean that i really cant get it more higer clocks no matter what i do... So im guessing i aint doing something right


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrinus*
> 
> Nope. Mem wont rise anymore. Core can be but little up but after while starts to show artifacts. Altough i havent use 680 bios yet. I wantet find out how much i can get just whit the regular bios


thats the perfect oc as the new driver impose some type of limit and you are above the average that most people get i would say be happy with that so you dont risk damaging yopur card. have you ran 3dmark11? Play some games and make sure its stable.


----------



## harrinus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats the perfect oc as the new driver impose some type of limit and you are above the average that most people get i would say be happy with that so you dont risk damaging yopur card. have you ran 3dmark11? Play some games and make sure its stable.


Yeah i know it pretty good but i was just wondering how mus1mus gets so much higher clocks whit 660. Sens aint 660 and 670 pretty much the same card? Its running stable whit these clock. I do know this basic clockin stuff and so on and of gourse im happy whit these clocks too but was just wondering how ge can get so much higher whitout any hardware mods. :O
And also if anyone is intrestet im using Xtreme-G nvidia drivers instead regular ones. Helpt me to get way more better perfomance whit my 670 than the regular ones.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrinus*
> 
> Yeah i know it pretty good but i was just wondering how mus1mus gets so much higher clocks whit 660. Sens aint 660 and 670 pretty much the same card? Its running stable whit these clock. I do know this basic clockin stuff and so on and of gourse im happy whit these clocks too but was just wondering how ge can get so much higher whitout any hardware mods. :O
> And also if anyone is intrestet im using Xtreme-G nvidia drivers instead regular ones. Helpt me to get way more better perfomance whit my 670 than the regular ones.


Well I think part of it may be because it's an EVGA SIG2. But the other half of me say's about my power table adjustments!!!

You'll find it hard to believe but I have added 50% power bump to keep it stable at 1.212!!! For that extra MHz, the card sucks up too much juice!! But truth be told, my OC can't still match your stock performance.







Luckily, the temps were not that bad. Just playing on high 60s to low 70s.

My 650TI Boost can only reach 1265 and 3400 MHz on the core and RAM respectively at 1.212Volts. And just the right amount of juice. So I'd guess it really depends on the card.


----------



## harrinus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well I think part of it may be because it's an EVGA SIG2. But the other half of me say's about my power table adjustments!!!
> 
> You'll find it hard to believe but I have added 50% power bump to keep it stable at 1.212!!! For that extra MHz, the card sucks up too much juice!! But truth be told, my OC can't still match your stock performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily, the temps were not that bad. Just playing on high 60s to low 70s.
> 
> My 650TI Boost can only reach 1265 and 3400 MHz on the core and RAM respectively at 1.212Volts. And just the right amount of juice. So I'd guess it really depends on the card.


Well that power table adjustment was the thing i was wondering about how to do it? Didnt you say earlier to just copy the 680 power table setting to the 670 bios? Or is there something more to it?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrinus*
> 
> Well that power table adjustment was the thing i was wondering about how to do it? Didnt you say earlier to just copy the 680 power table setting to the 670 bios? Or is there something more to it?


Here is a screeny:


The first from the left is a stock 660 Power Table. The Middle was for a 660TI and the rightmost is my edited bios.

The highlighted option goes to the PCIe slot power IIRC one of the users here pointed out. You can Identify it by the value 66000 or 66000 mW or 60 Watts. It is constant for all the bios I have checked.

That highlighted row is somewhat the balancing point you should consider to OC higher. I bumped mine a hefty 50% more or so but it's under 100000 as the PCIe slot can only provide so much. I'm sorry I can't point you out to my actual settings since I am at work ATM.

IIRC, I just give each option a bump of 50% and tried. Too much right? But being an EE, my understanding is that a component will just suck up the power it needs no matter how much higher you feed it. But that's not always the case. So if you want to be careful, you can try any values you are comfortable with and try. Observe and gather your own conclusion.

I have just observed that feeding mine some 20%, 30%, 35% percent bump will always show a Power CAP warning on CPU-Z sensors tab. So I went for the kill with 50% and the cap was gone.

When adjusting, pull p the max value to a certain percentage and match those to the Def value and give your Max another bump depending on how the settings relate on the stock values and what you are comfortable with..

Note: These are my own settings and discretion. It may help you or harm your card so take responsibilities on your actions.


----------



## harrinus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Here is a screeny:
> 
> 
> The first from the left is a stock 660 Power Table. The Middle was for a 660TI and the rightmost is my edited bios.
> 
> The highlighted option goes to the PCIe slot power IIRC one of the users here pointed out. You can Identify it by the value 66000 or 66000 mW or 60 Watts. It is constant for all the bios I have checked.
> 
> That highlighted row is somewhat the balancing point you should consider to OC higher. I bumped mine a hefty 50% more or so but it's under 100000 as the PCIe slot can only provide so much. I'm sorry I can't point you out to my actual settings since I am at work ATM.
> 
> IIRC, I just give each option a bump of 50% and tried. Too much right? But being an EE, my understanding is that a component will just suck up the power it needs no matter how much higher you feed it. But that's not always the case. So if you want to be careful, you can try any values you are comfortable with and try. Observe and gather your own conclusion.
> 
> I have just observed that feeding mine some 20%, 30%, 35% percent bump will always show a Power CAP warning on CPU-Z sensors tab. So I went for the kill with 50% and the cap was gone.
> 
> When adjusting, pull p the max value to a certain percentage and match those to the Def value and give your Max another bump depending on how the settings relate on the stock values and what you are comfortable with..
> 
> Note: These are my own settings and discretion. It may help you or harm your card so take responsibilities on your actions.


Ok did litlle tweaking whit the power table. core is stable at 1202 so far. Altough benchmarked it will crash but not whit games so going back to the old settings. Might be that it aint gettng enough power sens using only 350W 80+ Power source atm.







Might check it out again when get better power source but here are my ressult so far file:///C:/Users/harri/Downloads/Unigine_Heaven_Benchmark_4.0_20140317_0848.html


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrinus*
> 
> Ok did litlle tweaking whit the power table. core is stable at 1202 so far. Altough benchmarked it will crash but not whit games so going back to the old settings. Might be that it aint gettng enough power sens using only 350W 80+ Power source atm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might check it out again when get better power source but here are my ressult so far file:///C:/Users/harri/Downloads/Unigine_Heaven_Benchmark_4.0_20140317_0848.html


yeah that power supply might be it if you have your cpu overclocked.


----------



## harrinus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah that power supply might be it if you have your cpu overclocked.


well i try to take all other oc away but didnt seem to have any effect in the gpu... :S but i have several hard disk and so on so it might be that dont have enough power. Or just simpple that the max. i can get from this card.







have to check it out when i get better power source.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrinus*
> 
> well i try to take all other oc away but didnt seem to have any effect in the gpu... :S but i have several hard disk and so on so it might be that dont have enough power. Or just simpple that the max. i can get from this card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have to check it out when i get better power source.


ok no problem anyways its not much of a gain really just a few fps.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok no problem anyways its not much of a gain really just a few fps.


Yeah..little things like avoiding some in-game glitches. But overall, the card will be fantastic in terms of experience..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrinus*
> 
> Ok did litlle tweaking whit the power table. core is stable at 1202 so far. Altough benchmarked it will crash but not whit games so going back to the old settings. Might be that it aint gettng enough power sens using only 350W 80+ Power source atm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might check it out again when get better power source but here are my ressult so far file:///C:/Users/harri/Downloads/Unigine_Heaven_Benchmark_4.0_20140317_0848.html


350 Watts????

That is barely enough for a stock 670!!!


----------



## harrinus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok no problem anyways its not much of a gain really just a few fps.


Yeah i guess i could run this whit the 120
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yeah..little things like avoiding some in-game glitches. But overall, the card will be fantastic in terms of experience..
> 350 Watts????
> 
> That is barely enough for a stock 670!!!


Actually it aint. Manufactuares always notice the recomended power sourcer wayyyyyy higer than its actualy needed and it always depends the guality of the power source too. 350W 80+ Can easyly beat some recular 600W cheap powersource it aint the amount of the power itse guality of it! http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp is good site to check how much you really need power. I am running Q8200 quad oc 3..37GHZ from 2.4 and this gtx 670 and 8G DDR2 and 4 normal S-ata HD and so on just fine.







All oc so high than they can go


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrinus*
> 
> Yeah i guess i could run this whit the 120
> Actually it aint. Manufactuares always notice the recomended power sourcer wayyyyyy higer than its actualy needed and it always depends the guality of the power source too. 350W 80+ Can easyly beat some recular 600W cheap powersource it aint the amount of the power itse guality of it! http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp is good site to check how much you really need power. I am running Q8200 quad oc 3..37GHZ from 2.4 and this gtx 670 and 8G DDR2 and 4 normal S-ata HD and so on just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All oc so high than they can go


Actually you'll be surprised to know this,

80+ certification is about how much efficiency your PSU has. And not about how good it is to deliver power. Although it relates to both.

Here it is in my own words:

A cheapo 600 watts PSU can push out barely 600 watts. But in return, sucks up more than 600 watts from the wall socket. Thus low on efficiency.

It may also have poor power/ripple regulation. Thus low on output quality.

But it is so wrong to say your 350 80+ gold (or platinum) rated PSU to push out more than a 600 cheapo true rated PSU. Remember that's almost twice the deficit. And PSU's were not built to double their power ratings..

Also note this, PSU ratings were actually derived from their efficiency curves . So while your 350 gold certified may be cleaner to deliver power at it's optimal EFF curve, it still cannot topple the output of a 600 watts cheapo which has a lower or less than acceptable EFF curve.

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/742

Then there's ripple regulation.

Ripple is not voltage drop just to clear this out. It's a form of voltage distortion with a certain frequency that may either go higher or lower than the value of a desired PSU output voltage.

An ideal PSU has no ripples. But they're non existent in electronic world.

While it may be good to point out that 80+ certified PSU has a good ripple suppression, you should also know that ripples were not as big as 1 volt. Or some milivolts in computer PSU speak. Thus still giving a cheap 600 watts an edge over your 350watts 80+ gold.

Then, why the hell do we need to purchase an 80+ certified PSU?

It could mean savings, it could save the earth, it has better efficiency curve, it has less ripples and it is safer on the components because of their clean power output. But that's just about it.

It cannot and will not produce magical outputs that were higher than it is rated for. Period.

On the context of your OC'ing, you may have considered your cpu TDP value, your GPU power consumption ratings, and you overall system added together. But you may want to check and consider that overclocking does not produce a linear relationship to power consumption. A CPU oc'd by about 20% will consume more than 20% of it's normal power consumption.

That is because the frequency increase (more on states per second = more current) and it being subjected to a much higher voltage.

So you should consider that when choosing a PSU.

Another thing, TDP is not power consumption!!

And one last thing, electronics is now more concerned about low power figures. This is now the name of the game. So again wrong point to say they rate them much higher than they actually consume..


----------



## harrinus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Actually you'll be surprised to know this,
> 
> 80+ certification is about how much efficiency your has. And not about how good it is to deliver power. Although it relates to both.
> 
> Here it is in my own words:
> 
> A cheapo 600 watts PSU can push out barely 600 watts. But in return, sucks up more than 600 watts from the wall socket. Thus low on efficiency.
> 
> It may also have poor power/ripple regulation. Thus low on output quality.
> 
> But it is so wrong to say your 350 80+ gold (or platinum) rated PSU to push out more than a 600 cheapo true rated PSU. Remember that's almost twice the deficit. And PSU's were not built to double their power ratings..
> 
> Also not this, PSU ratings were actually derived from their efficiency curves . So while your 350 gold certified may be cleaner to deliver power at it's optimal EFF curve, it still cannot topple the output of a
> 
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/742


true true. maybe the 600 was little high







But my point was nearly that you dont need to have 600w even the manufactuer would claim it to be so. They always tell to have like 500 for just the gpu wich is bull****. And iu wouldnt recoment to get any kind of cheap power source no matter how high the w would be. sens they are usually made so pad parts that they wont last for **** in real high end computers. Whit bad luck brake mainboard at the same time they brake down. I think power source is the one thing you dont wanna start to get cheap when building a computer..


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrinus*
> 
> true true. maybe the 600 was little high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my point was nearly that you dont need to have 600w even the manufactuer would claim it to be so. They always tell to have like 500 for just the gpu wich is bull****. And iu wouldnt recoment to get any kind of cheap power source no matter how high the w would be. sens they are usually made so pad parts that they wont last for **** in real high end computers. Whit bad luck brake mainboard at the same time they brake down. I think power source is the one thing you dont wanna start to get cheap when building a computer..


that comes down to power consumption alone the card can only suck 150w per 6-pin + pcie combo add another 6-pin and that is another 75w at stock. so your psu is undervolting other stuff if your cpu has a hefty oc and your gpu is at stock. hd's and usb slots on the mobo are the first things to be undervolted.


----------



## harrinus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that comes down to power consumption alone the card can only suck 150w per 6-pin + pcie combo add another 6-pin and that is another 75w at stock. so your psu is undervolting other stuff if your cpu has a hefty oc and your gpu is at stock. hd's and usb slots on the mobo are the first things to be undervolted.


yeah off gourse but still you dont need to have like 500w just for the gpu like the manufactuares are claiming and i haven been having any problems whit my gear whit this power source. Of gourse it never harms to have the extra but you dont need to have 500w power source just for the gpu. Overall is pretty easy to count your power needs like trough that side i give link to. Off gourse it aint the 100% true but gives pretty good idea. instead beliving what the manufactueres claim to be needed sens Its the money that do the talks. And like i sayd that of gourse it never harms to have extra power but i dont like to pay extra for the power i wont neccerly have use for. And don't really like how manufactuers gives you fals infromation about the true power needs and so on. Itse the principle that counts.







but of gourse this is just my opinion

PS sorry for the bad english drinking some sahti.







so my typing aint so correct anymore.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrinus*
> 
> yeah off gourse but still you dont need to have like 500w just for the gpu like the manufactuares are claiming and i haven been having any problems whit my gear whit this power source. Of gourse it never harms to have the extra but you dont need to have 500w power source just for the gpu. Overall is pretty easy to count your power needs like trough that side i give link to. Off gourse it aint the 100% true but gives pretty good idea. instead beliving what the manufactueres claim to be needed sens Its the money that do the talks. And like i sayd that of gourse it never harms to have extra power but i dont like to pay extra for the power i wont neccerly have use for. And don't really like how manufactuers gives you fals infromation about the true power needs and so on. Itse the principle that counts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but of gourse this is just my opinion
> 
> PS sorry for the bad english drinking some sahti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so my typing aint so correct anymore.


i believe i just admitted this. My above statement is that if you are doing the math on how many watts you need in a psu then go by this. If you are a overclocker you almost always want to go way higher than this as you will consume way more than this and you should always have way more than you need as your psu may fold from drawing max all the time as it is not optimal regardless of efficiency rating.


----------



## mus1mus

But you also has some valid points,

1. Cheap PSUs do not need certification, thus they are actually overrated. But even 80+ certifications were also cheated.

Read some PSU reviews and you'll find them barely making their indicated ratings.


----------



## harrinus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i believe i just admitted this. My above statement is that if you are doing the math on how many watts you need in a psu then go by this. If you are a overclocker you almost always want to go way higher than this as you will consume way more than this and you should always have way more than you need as your psu may fold from drawing max all the time as it is not optimal regardless of efficiency rating.


yeah of gourse if you are doing hard OC it another thing. i was mearly talking about the basic power consumption. But like in my case i havent need to rise cpu volt pretty much for nothing to gain the 1 GHZ oc. Of gourse using you brain is allowed.







that side altough have the oc options too where you can but your oc volts and it will give you a some kind of idea also how much it will suck power.


----------



## mus1mus

Here is a simple way to solve this, No OC, give at least 20 percent headroom on the PSU.
OC and you should consider more headroom to give.

Details:

Power is equal to the product of Voltage and Current.

Example:

1 volt x 20 amperes = 20 watts at stock.

At 20% OC without adding Voltage would mean 20% more current.

1 volt x 24 amperes = 24 watts. Thus 20% more power needed.

At 20% OC needing 20% more voltage;

1.2 volts x 24 = 28.8 watts. Thus 44.4% more power needed.
That's a fact to consider.

If rated for 500 watts as you calculated, no OC, you need 600watts.
20 OC, you'll need more than 850 watts.


----------



## mus1mus

Am I overkillin?

Remember this, a PSU will suffer at 100% duty cycle even for as quick as a minute.

If your PSU dies during that, cool, only the PSU died.

If your PSU sends 120 volts to your system, boom!! Everything dies!!

Lol


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrinus*
> 
> true true. maybe the 600 was little high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my point was nearly that you dont need to have 600w even the manufactuer would claim it to be so. They always tell to have like 500 for just the gpu wich is bull****. And iu wouldnt recoment to get any kind of cheap power source no matter how high the w would be. sens they are usually made so pad parts that they wont last for **** in real high end computers. Whit bad luck brake mainboard at the same time they brake down. I think power source is the one thing you dont wanna start to get cheap when building a computer..


The only way to know is to have Watt-O-Meter in between your power outlet and power supply and get an estimate of the load power that is being drawn by your system. For example, my system with two 670's and 2500 overvolted/overclocked would draw around 550W when playing Tomb Raider. Multiply that value by 90% (approximate efficiency of my Seasonic Platinum PSU) and that would equate to 495W (system load). So a 660W PSU should be more than enough for my system to accommodate 495W system load.

I'm thinking that 350W is really on the borderline side of things for your PSU but like I said we can be more accurate if you have a power meter to measure.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Am I overkillin?
> 
> Remember this, a PSU will suffer at 100% duty cycle even for as quick as a minute.
> 
> If your PSU dies during that, cool, only the PSU died.
> 
> If your PSU sends 120 volts to your system, boom!! Everything dies!!
> 
> Lol


lol you hit it on the head and that is why we leave extra room


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> The only way to know is to have Watt-O-Meter in between your power outlet and power supply and get an estimate of the load power that is being drawn by your system. For example, my system with two 670's and 2500 overvolted/overclocked would draw around 550W when playing Tomb Raider. Multiply that value by 90% (approximate efficiency of my Seasonic Platinum PSU) and that would equate to 495W (system load). So a 660W PSU should be more than enough for my system to accommodate 495W system load.
> 
> I'm thinking that 350W is really on the borderline side of things for your PSU but like I said we can be more accurate if you have a power meter to measure.


Not that fast mate..

Platinum certification defined that your PSU should have an EFF of 95% at 50% load. If you can measure the wall outlet power draw to be at 500 watts, your PSU is actually pushing out around 80 at full load. Occt full stress can't give you that 100% loading. Not even prime. Not even mining nor folding. Maybe a combination of the prime, and mining can.

Again, a 350 watts cannot push more than 350 watts..


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not that fast mate..
> 
> Platinum certification defined that your PSU should have an EFF of 95% at 50% load. If you can measure the wall outlet power draw to be at 500 watts, your PSU is actually pushing out around 80 at full load. Occt full stress can't give you that 100% loading. Not even prime. Not even mining nor folding. Maybe a combination of the prime, and mining can.
> 
> Again, a 350 watts cannot push more than 350 watts..


Check the actual efficiency reviews of the Platinum series here: http://www.anandtech.com/show/5464/seasonic-platinum-series-860w/5

Here's another one: http://us.hardware.info/reviews/5011/6/seasonic-platinum-series-v2-660w760w860w-review-extremely-efficient-efficiency

Following the second link, at 500W system load you get 546.2689828471539 W (500/.9153) outlet power draw. And yes, I understand that no practical application can push 760W 100% load.

But a quality 350W can push a little bit past 350W just like how 650/750W high-quality PSUs can.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that comes down to power consumption alone the card can only suck 150w per 6-pin + pcie combo add another 6-pin and that is another 75w at stock. so your psu is undervolting other stuff if your cpu has a hefty oc and your gpu is at stock. hd's and usb slots on the mobo are the first things to be undervolted.


These are theoretical.. not what is the limit. Take my 780 TI Classy which is 8+8+PCIe = ~375W max right? Because I can overvolt the Classy and we can change the TDP restrictions, I've made it pull 595W (my personal restriction is 600W due to my 760W PSU).


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> These are theoretical.. not what is the limit. Take my 780 TI Classy which is 8+8+PCIe = ~375W max right? Because I can overvolt the Classy and we can change the TDP restrictions, I've made it pull 595W (my personal restriction is 600W due to my 760W PSU).


i know they are theoretical which is why i listed them as a baseline meaning apply to say stock untampered with. i mean as much as i oc you would have to give me some credit.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Check the actual efficiency reviews of the Platinum series here: http://www.anandtech.com/show/5464/seasonic-platinum-series-860w/5
> 
> Here's another one: http://us.hardware.info/reviews/5011/6/seasonic-platinum-series-v2-660w760w860w-review-extremely-efficient-efficiency
> 
> Following the second link, at 500W system load you get 546.2689828471539 W (500/.9153) outlet power draw. And yes, I understand that no practical application can push 760W 100% load.
> 
> But a quality 350W can push a little bit past 350W just like how 650/750W high-quality PSUs can.


Again, Efficiency is Power out / Power in

You can read any reviews and explanations you can find, no such PSU can give you more power than it is drawing off the wall socket!!!

A 1000W Platinum cannot push 1050W to your system! (Punctuation! Period .) It can push 1000W at maybe 25-50% Load, but it will pull more than 1100W off the wall..

That is how you should relate a PSU Efficiency. Call anyone who's telling you your PSU can actually produce more power than it is rated for and I am here willing to lecture y'all the basics!!! IN MY OWN WORDS!!! No need to site you all up to references. I can back up what I can say.

Have you ever wondered why they are called 80+ certified PSUs?? coz at the minimum, they should have at least 80 % Efficiency.

What is 80 PERCENT of 1000 again?

But we have no PSUs rated as 100+ right? and will never have 110+ or 120+ on anything beyond 100!!!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Following the second link, at 500W system load you get 546.2689828471539 W (500/.9153) outlet power draw. And yes, I understand that no practical application can push 760W 100% load.
> 
> But a quality 350W can push a little bit past 350W just like how 650/750W high-quality PSUs can.


You have a wrong understanding on this issue:

The power you pull off the wall is not the power you can deliver to a system.. You got it the other way around.

Read more and digest what you can read as you have the upside-down understanding on this.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Again, Efficiency is Power out / Power in
> 
> You can read any reviews and explanations you can find, no such PSU can give you more power than it is drawing off the wall socket!!!
> 
> A 1000W Platinum cannot push 1050W to your system! (Punctuation! Period .) It can push 1000W at maybe 25-50% Load, but it will pull more than 1100W off the wall..
> 
> That is how you should relate a PSU Efficiency. Call anyone who's telling you your PSU can actually produce more power than it is rated for and I am here willing to lecture y'all the basics!!! IN MY OWN WORDS!!! No need to site you all up to references. I can back up what I can say.
> 
> Have you ever wondered why they are called 80+ certified PSUs?? coz at the minimum, they should have at least 80 % Efficiency.
> 
> What is 80 PERCENT of 1000 again?
> 
> But we have no PSUs rated as 100+ right? and will never have 110+ or 120+ on anything beyond 100!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You have a wrong understanding on this issue:
> 
> The power you pull off the wall is not the power you can deliver to a system.. You got it the other way around.
> 
> Read more and digest what you can read as you have the upside-down understanding on this.


Oh my GOD! Dude, you're the one misunderstanding me! I'm an Electronics Engineer and efficiency is very simple. Don't take this the wrong way, what you're saying is TOTALLY CORRECT! What you misunderstood is what I'm trying to say.

Effiicieny is equal to Pout/Pin. Pin is the power from the outlet and Pout is the system load.

AGAIN, WE ARE EXPLAINING THE SAME EXACT THING HERE. I'm not sure why you don't understand my points.

For high quality power supplies like for example, the Seasonic X660W, it can provide a little more than 660W of SYSTEM LOAD and OF COURSE that would relate to a Pin (power from outlet) that is higher than the specific system load it gives!

Why don't you read up on reviews? Power supplies CAN give more than their rated power rating because they are designed to do that but of course it is not recommended to do so. But Seasonics are known to still perform good when ran past their rating!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> These are theoretical.. not what is the limit. Take my 780 TI Classy which is 8+8+PCIe = ~375W max right? Because I can overvolt the Classy and we can change the TDP restrictions, I've made it pull 595W (my personal restriction is 600W due to my 760W PSU).


Still on the safe side I should say. But there's definitely starving at some point.

Overclocking will increase the power intake of any system dramatically.


----------



## error-id10t

Safe side.. I was chewing my nails waiting to hear a pop at worst from somewhere when I did these runs!!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Check the actual efficiency reviews of the Platinum series here: http://www.anandtech.com/show/5464/seasonic-platinum-series-860w/5
> 
> Here's another one: http://us.hardware.info/reviews/5011/6/seasonic-platinum-series-v2-660w760w860w-review-extremely-efficient-efficiency
> 
> Following the second link, at 500W system load you get 546.2689828471539 W (500/.9153) outlet power draw. And yes, I understand that no practical application can push 760W 100% load.
> 
> But a quality 350W can push a little bit past 350W just like how 650/750W high-quality PSUs can.


Look at my example here PLEASE! At the graph that I posted, at 500W system load (Pout) the observed efficiency is 91.53%. That means that when the system draws 500W from the Platinum series Seasonic P-760W, it draws 546.2689828471539 W from the wall (Pin)!!!! This is very clear so I'm not sure what's wrong with you.


----------



## kevindd992002

@mus1mus

And remember the power ratings of ALL power supplies is the Pout (system load). So that means that a 660W rated power supply can supply 660W to the system but will of course pull more from the wall depending on the efficiency curve. And like I said, based on the quality of the power supplies they can provide SLIGHTLY more than their ratings.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Am I overkillin?
> 
> Remember this, a PSU will suffer at 100% duty cycle even for as quick as a minute.
> 
> If your PSU dies during that, cool, only the PSU died.
> 
> If your PSU sends 120 volts to your system, boom!! Everything dies!!
> 
> Lol


The only kind of PSUs that would suffer at 100% of their advertised capacity are extremely low-quality *peak*-rated PSUs. Good quality-made PSUs are based on how much power they can deliver *continuously*. So, a good quality-made PSU can deliver its advertised capacity 24/7. That's continuously.

So, unless you're planning on using extremely low-quality PSUs, you don't have to worry if you suddenly draw the same capacity as what's advertised. It will be fine. With good quality-made PSUs (they don't have to be high-end), the worst thing that will happen is the PSU will just harmlessly turn off. The only kind of PSUs that are dangerous are the ones that we avoid: low-quality crap.

If you don't want to believe me, then I invite you to create a thread in our Power Supplies forum in order to ask. It would be a great way to get the facts.


----------



## TwoCables

I'm just going to put this extra post here and then I'm going to leave. I don't want to get too involved. If you want the facts, then make a thread to ask your question in the Power Supplies forum. If you want to prove someone wrong, then ask a question in the Power Supplies forum. If you think you're right and everyone else is wrong, then prove it by asking a question to get the facts from the Power Supplies forum. No one has to know WHY you're asking. Ok? Just pretend like you want to know. Make up a reason. Don't get others involved in the argument.

So, on with why I'm creating this extra post:

If you have a good quality-made PSU, then you have a continuous-rated unit. What does that mean? It means that it can deliver its advertised power 24/7. All day, every day. Easily. That's what it's designed for. So, then does that mean that it can actually deliver more than that? Absolutely! For how long? It depends on the PSU. The last time I read anything about a good quality-made PSU being able to deliver more than its advertised continuous capacity was the HX620. Yeah, that's an old PSU, but it's still valid. After all, good PSUs are a lot better today than they were back then. I remember seeing a review saying that this PSU was able to deliver somewhere over 725 or 750W (I can't really remember anymore) before harmlessly turning off. That's right. It didn't go bang, it didn't kill the computer, it didn't freak out, it just turned off. It said, "That's it. That's all I got. Sorry. I'm turning off." Again, good PSUs today are a lot better than PSUs like the HX620. So, you can bet your sweet behind that today's good PSUs are even safer to use.

If you don't believe me, then ask about this concept in the Power Supplies forum. Ask about good quality-made PSUs being able to deliver more than their advertised capacity. You will learn about a lot of PSUs that are actually praised for their amazing ability to deliver a hell of a lot more than the advertised capacity. One PSU in particular that I can think of off the top of my head is the 1200W Antec High Current Pro. I don't know of any others because to be honest, I don't really care. lol I'm sorry.

Do I recommend drawing 100% of a PSU's capacity 24/7 for days/weeks/months even if it's a super high-end PSU? No. Why? Because that would not be good for the PSU, the quality of the power output, or the efficiency. For a consistent 24/7 power draw, you want it to land somewhere between 50-75% of the PSU's advertised capacity. On the other hand, if your maximum power draw only happens when you're gaming, then you have to consider how often you game. Is it only a few hours per day? Or is it usually 12 hours per day or more? Figure that out first before sizing the PSU.

Is overkill a good thing or a bad thing? It can be a bad thing. Why? Because it reduces your average efficiency, it can reduce the quality of the power output, it can reduce the life of the PSU (in extreme overkill situations), and it can even cause problems with stability due to that lowered power output quality.

When it comes to PSUs: you should size the PSU appropriately as best as you can. You don't want it to be too overkill.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I'm just going to put this extra post here and then I'm going to leave. I don't want to get too involved. If you want the facts, then make a thread to ask your question in the Power Supplies forum. If you want to prove someone wrong, then ask a question in the Power Supplies forum. If you think you're right and everyone else is wrong, then prove it by asking a question to get the facts from the Power Supplies forum. No one has to know WHY you're asking. Ok? Just pretend like you want to know. Make up a reason. Don't get others involved in the argument.
> 
> So, on with why I'm creating this extra post:
> 
> If you have a good quality-made PSU, then you have a continuous-rated unit. What does that mean? It means that it can deliver its advertised power 24/7. All day, every day. Easily. That's what it's designed for. So, then does that mean that it can actually deliver more than that? Absolutely! For how long? It depends on the PSU. The last time I read anything about a good quality-made PSU being able to deliver more than its advertised continuous capacity was the HX620. Yeah, that's an old PSU, but it's still valid. After all, good PSUs are a lot better today than they were back then. I remember seeing a review saying that this PSU was able to deliver somewhere over 725 or 750W (I can't really remember anymore) before harmlessly turning off. That's right. It didn't go bang, it didn't kill the computer, it didn't freak out, it just turned off. It said, "That's it. That's all I got. Sorry. I'm turning off."
> 
> If you don't believe me, then ask about this concept in the Power Supplies forum. Ask about good quality-made PSUs being able to deliver more than their advertised capacity. You will learn about a lot of PSUs that are actually praised for their amazing ability to deliver a hell of a lot more than the advertised capacity. One PSU in particular that I can think of off the top of my head is the 1200W Antec High Current Pro. I don't know of any others because to be honest, I don't really care. lol I'm sorry.


i do want to add that my point is that if you are oc'ing you want headroom you dont want to borderline it as you are trying to push past the set values meaning if you want the max capacity of your sytems capabilities. I know a 6 month old ax850 that the 12v went bad and is doing 6.10 instead of around 11 to 12 and my rosewill xtreme 850 sb that i bought used from ebay is still doing what its supposed to do so i say this to note it can happen to the best of them do you want to be the one person that takes that risk or do you want to have the extra power just in case. and btw my rosewill is a very cheap psu costs $95 brand new and this is one of those people were saying caught on fire and all that other stuff. btw the bronze certification on my rosewill is not official they slapped that on there but are not really bronze certified. so if you plan on ocing keep at least a extra 150w


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I'm just going to put this extra post here and then I'm going to leave. I don't want to get too involved. If you want the facts, then make a thread to ask your question in the Power Supplies forum. If you want to prove someone wrong, then ask a question in the Power Supplies forum. If you think you're right and everyone else is wrong, then prove it by asking a question to get the facts from the Power Supplies forum. No one has to know WHY you're asking. Ok? Just pretend like you want to know. Make up a reason. Don't get others involved in the argument.
> 
> So, on with why I'm creating this extra post:
> 
> If you have a good quality-made PSU, then you have a continuous-rated unit. What does that mean? It means that it can deliver its advertised power 24/7. All day, every day. Easily. That's what it's _designed_ for. So, then does that mean that it can actually deliver more than that? Absolutely! For how long? It depends on the PSU. The last time I read anything about a good quality-made PSU being able to deliver more than its advertised continuous capacity was the HX620. Yeah, that's an old PSU, but it's still valid. After all, good PSUs are a lot better today than they were back then. I remember seeing a review saying that this PSU was able to deliver somewhere over 725 or 750W (I can't really remember anymore) before harmlessly turning off. That's right. It didn't go bang, it didn't kill the computer, it didn't freak out, it just turned off. It said, "That's it. That's all I got. Sorry. I'm turning off." Again, good PSUs today are a lot better than PSUs like the HX620. So, you can bet your sweet behind that today's good PSUs are even safer to use.
> 
> If you don't believe me, then ask about this concept in the Power Supplies forum. Ask about good quality-made PSUs being able to deliver more than their advertised capacity. You will learn about a lot of PSUs that are actually praised for their amazing ability to deliver a hell of a lot more than the advertised capacity. One PSU in particular that I can think of off the top of my head is the 1200W Antec High Current Pro. I don't know of any others because to be honest, I don't really care. lol I'm sorry.
> 
> Do I recommend drawing 100% of a PSU's capacity 24/7 for days/weeks/months even if it's a super high-end PSU? No. Why? Because that would not be good for the PSU, the quality of the power output, or the efficiency. For a consistent 24/7 power draw, you want it to land somewhere between 50-75% of the PSU's advertised capacity. On the other hand, if your maximum power draw only happens when you're gaming, then you have to consider how often you game. Is it only a few hours per day? Or is it usually 12 hours per day or more? Figure that out first before sizing the PSU.
> 
> Is overkill a good thing or a bad thing? It can be a bad thing. Why? Because it reduces your average efficiency, it can reduce the quality of the power output, it can reduce the life of the PSU (in extreme overkill situations), and it can even cause problems with stability due to that lowered power output quality.
> 
> When it comes to PSUs: you should size the PSU appropriately as best as you can. You don't want it to be too overkill.


Thank you for this comment. It somehow explains how a PSU CAN go over its rated capacity without any damage but is not recommended.

@mus1mus, if you want to argue more then let's do it in the correct section and not sabotage this thread. TwoCables will be there to explain a lot more.

But basically, my posts were all facts. You just came out as aggressive and never understood any of them when we were explaining the same thing in the first place. I'm not so sure but I think you thought of the rated capacity of a power supply as the maximum power it can draw from the outlet and not the maximum power it can give the system. AGAIN, I said I THINK!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh my GOD! Dude, you're the one misunderstanding me! I'm an Electronics Engineer and efficiency is very simple. Don't take this the wrong way, what you're saying is TOTALLY CORRECT! What you misunderstood is what I'm trying to say.
> 
> Effiicieny is equal to Pout/Pin. Pin is the power from the outlet and Pout is the system load.
> 
> AGAIN, WE ARE EXPLAINING THE SAME EXACT THING HERE. I'm not sure why you don't understand my points.
> 
> For high quality power supplies like for example, the Seasonic X660W, it can provide a little more than 660W of SYSTEM LOAD and OF COURSE that would relate to a Pin (power from outlet) that is higher than the specific system load it gives!
> 
> Why don't you read up on reviews? Power supplies CAN give more than their rated power rating because they are designed to do that but of course it is not recommended to do so. But Seasonics are known to still perform good when ran past their rating!


You know for a fact that your credibility is on the line by saying things here right?

Although you pointed out the reviews getting more than the rated output from those quality seasonics, you have not fully understood the issue, *Why don't you read up on reviews? Power supplies CAN give more than their rated power rating because they are designed to do that but of course it is not recommended to do so. But Seasonics are known to still perform good when ran past their rating* this is barely a standard +-10% manufacturing margin of error. So don't talk about it producing more than they are rated at. You could either get lucky to get those samples they review.

You surely has a lot to learn on your field.


----------



## TwoCables

mus1mus: you're not going to get anyone to listen to you if you aren't friendly and professional. Read what you're posting. Would you listen to someone who's talking at you like that? I know I wouldn't. Yeah, you're talking *at* him. Stand down, man. Let's relax here. It's just a discussion about power supplies.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i do want to add that my point is that if you are oc'ing you want headroom you dont want to borderline it as you are trying to push past the set values meaning if you want the max capacity of your sytems capabilities. I know a 6 month old ax850 that the 12v went bad and is doing 6.10 instead of around 11 to 12 and my rosewill xtreme 850 sb that i bought used from ebay is still doing what its supposed to do so i say this to note it can happen to the best of them do you want to be the one person that takes that risk or do you want to have the extra power just in case. and btw my rosewill is a very cheap psu costs $95 brand new and this is one of those people were saying caught on fire and all that other stuff. btw the bronze certification on my rosewill is not official they slapped that on there but are not really bronze certified. so if you plan on ocing keep at least a extra 150w


Efficiency has nothing to do with a PSU's output capacity. It's completely unrelated.

As far as a PSU going bad: if you have your +12V rail suddenly go bad on you and now it's only producing 6V, then it doesn't matter how overkill that PSU is, your computer is not going to function with that. Overkill does not prevent problems in such a situation.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You know for a fact that your credibility is on the line by saying things here right?
> 
> Although you pointed out the reviews getting more than the rated output from those quality seasonics, you have not fully understood the issue, *Why don't you read up on reviews? Power supplies CAN give more than their rated power rating because they are designed to do that but of course it is not recommended to do so. But Seasonics are known to still perform good when ran past their rating* this is barely a standard +-10% manufacturing margin of error. So don't talk about it producing more than they are rated at. You could either get lucky to get those samples they review.
> 
> You surely has a lot to learn on your field.


I had enough. Do what you will. Typical attitude of my countrymen. You're right, I'm wrong. You know everything, I don't. I have a lot to learn on my field, like you said, because you know all there is to this field.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> mus1mus: you're not going to get anyone to listen to you if you aren't friendly and professional. Read what you're posting. Would you listen to someone who's talking at you like that? I know I wouldn't. Yeah, you're talking *at* him. Stand down, man. Let's relax here. It's just a discussion about power supplies.
> 
> Efficiency has nothing to do with a PSU's output capacity. It's completely unrelated.
> 
> As far as a PSU going bad: if you have your +12V rail suddenly go bad on you and now it's only producing 6V, then it doesn't matter how overkill that PSU is, your computer is not going to function with that. Overkill does not prevent problems in such a situation.


indeed but you say unrelated well this thread is about unlocked bios'es and oc'ing them so i believe it is completely related as it translates to how far you can get in terms of oc'ing with a certain psu. if this is unrelated to your post then it is in the wrong thread.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> indeed but you say unrelated well this thread is about unlocked bios'es and oc'ing them so i believe it is completely related as it translates to how far you can get in terms of oc'ing with a certain psu. if this is unrelated to your post then it is in the wrong thread.


The efficiency of a PSU has absolutely nothing to do with how much power it can deliver to a computer.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> The efficiency of a PSU has absolutely nothing to do with how much power it can deliver to a computer.


ok and so if i have a set power limit due to a budget and i need the psu to stay under it so i must choose the power supply that can get closest to it without going over then that is irrelevant? as it stands if it has nothing to do with power output to the cards then this is the wrong thread too be debating power supply issues then. If that is the case that is what the psu section as you stated is for:

Quote:


> If you don't believe me, then ask about this concept in the Power Supplies forum. Ask about good quality-made PSUs being able to deliver more than their advertised capacity. You will learn about a lot of PSUs that are actually praised for their amazing ability to deliver a hell of a lot more than the advertised capacity. One PSU in particular that I can think of off the top of my head is the 1200W Antec High Current Pro. I don't know of any others because to be honest, I don't really care. lol I'm sorry.


----------



## mus1mus

Okay, the last posts were actually drifting from the original argument that we have when choosing a PSU. So for the late bloomers here, go back a few pages and stay on it.

1. Another user claims a 350 Watts 80+ to be better than a 600 Watts cheapo. And could actually deliver more power than a cheapo 600 Watts

My answer is NO, you cannot deliver more than your advertised power.

2. Another user claims they can actually deliver more than they are rated. Sites a review.

My answer is that they're barely a manufacturing safeguard on the quality assurance.

3. We are trying to discuss how much of a PSU you will need if you do know what your system requires.

No OC, give a 20% headroom for the PSU.
OC, you need to consider giving more headroom.

4. A PSU should be your safest component in any system.

Now since it drifted away,

Here's some of my questions for y'all.

TwoCables: given your argument that a GOOD QUALITY PSU will always deliver it's rated spec 24/7, I'll give you this question.

HAVE YOU CONSIDERED A 600 WATTS PLATINUM PSU WHEN YOU SET YOUR "It's like advanced alien technology!







" RIG? Knowing that a 600WATTS PLATINUM could almost fit the bill for your rig?

How good will your PSU output be if you add in ripple into the equation?

*Then If you have a good quality-made PSU, then you have a continuous-rated unit. What does that mean? It means that it can deliver its advertised power 24/7. All day, every day. Easily. That's what it's designed for.*

The only typical scenario I could think of with this is, SERVERS??
But and there's the term REDUNDANT PSUs. Why do servers need redundant power sources when one can deliver reliable power 24/7? This is no ignorance. I'm saying keep it safe always.

*When it comes to PSUs: you should size the PSU appropriately as best as you can. You don't want it to be too overkill.*
I have given a scenario on both stock and OC examples. Yes, an 850 Watts PSU seemed to be overkill when you sized up a system to consume just under 500 Watts at stock. But OC it and you'll see my point.

Then kevindd992002, before you jumped in to the topic we have had, have you checked the previous posts? Were talking about a comparison of a cheapo 600 and a Platinum 350. I noted a 350 Platinum cannot beat a 600 Cheapo. Yet you jumped in and sited an example that shows another PSU going up the rated by a little margin. What's your point?

Again, I am speaking on my own and recommending something substantial. You got your own views. I have my own point as per the original subject. People jumped in, the topic drifted. And I'm cursed.

But no, I won't back off my claims. If I do recommend a PSU, I'd look at the system's requirements and how it will be used, and draw conclusions from them.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok and so if i have a set power limit due to a budget and i need the psu to stay under it so i must choose the power supply that can get closest to it without going over then that is irrelevant? as it stands if it has nothing to do with power output to the cards then this is the wrong thread too be debating power supply issues then. If that is the case that is what the psu section as you stated is for:


I'm talking about a PSU's efficiency. The PSU's efficiency has nothing to do with the PSU's output capacity.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I'm talking about a PSU's efficiency. The PSU's efficiency has nothing to do with the PSU's output capacity.


so then again it also has nothing to do with this thread. the original topic was a guy powering his rig with a 350w and he has like a 660 but its oc'ed and he has a cpu oc'ed along with all his other components. now lets stay on topic. is a 350w enough when he is oc'ing possibly but bios modding(which is what this thread is about) i highly doubt it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Okay, the last posts were actually drifting from the original argument that we have when choosing a PSU. So for the late bloomers here, go back a few pages and stay on it.
> 
> 1. Another user claims a 350 Watts 80+ to be better than a 600 Watts cheapo. And could actually deliver more power than a cheapo 600 Watts


Depending on the PSU, it's possible that a high-end 350W (360W, actually) would do better than an el cheapo 600W PSU. To start with, let's talk about the capacity. The 360W SeaSonic G Series has a +12V capacity of 360W. An el cheapo 600W PSU would have a +12V capacity of maybe 432W at best. However, you also have to consider the quality of the unit. Not just overall, but in detail. I'm sure you're aware of the differences, so I won't go into that right now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> My answer is NO, you cannot deliver more than your advertised power.


That's only correct if you are talking about a PSU that has been rated for its *peak* output capacity. When talking about good PSUs, you're talking about a *continuous* capacity. So, yes, you can have a good PSU deliver more than what's advertised because you're only going over the continuous capacity. After you exceed the continuous capacity, you begin your approach to the peak capacity. Some really good units can deliver 150W+ over the continuous capacity before turning off. Yes, they will just harmlessly turn off, unlike "el cheapo" PSUs. That's one of the reasons why a good quality-made "350W" PSU "beats" an el-cheapo 600W PSU. I'd rather have my gaming power consumption be at damn near 100% of a high-end "350W" PSU with the peace of mind that only a good PSU can give than having some el-cheapo PSU powering my rig. I woudln't be able to sit still if my rig were being powered by an el-cheapo - I don't care *how* overkill it is.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 2. Another user claims they can actually deliver more than they are rated. Sites a review.
> 
> My answer is that they're barely a manufacturing safeguard on the quality assurance.


Ask around about PSUs like the 1200W Antec High Current Pro. Or, just ask around about PSUs that have impressed reviewers with how much more they can deliver above their advertised capacity.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 3. We are trying to discuss how much of a PSU you will need if you do know what your system requires.
> 
> No OC, give a 20% headroom for the PSU.
> OC, you need to consider giving more headroom.


Yeah, I can see that. If I saw someone building a rig and I found that their gaming power consumption based on everything they said will be about 550W max, then I'd be recommending a good 650W PSU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 4. A PSU should be your safest component in any system.


Or, we can say that it's the most important part. It's an investment, so I recommend making it a good one (as much as possible).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Now since it drifted away,
> 
> Here's some of my questions for y'all.
> 
> TwoCables: given your argument that a GOOD QUALITY PSU will always deliver it's rated spec 24/7, I'll give you this question.


A good quality-made PSU is designed to be able to deliver its advertised capacity 24/7, yes. *If it's needed.* Would I recommend it? No. Why? Because a true PSU expert on here said that if you're Folding 24/7, then you should size your PSU so that your power consumption is roughly 50-70% of the PSU's advertised capacity in order to maximize efficiency and to also get the best performance out of the PSU. If someone is already stuck in that situation though and they can't do anything about it for months to come because of their poor financial situation, then the only thing I'd recommend is lowering their overclock or underclocking. Or, finding other ways to reduce their power consumption until they can afford a new PSU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> HAVE YOU CONSIDERED A 600 WATTS PLATINUM PSU WHEN YOU SET YOUR "It's like advanced alien technology!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " RIG? Knowing that a 600WATTS PLATINUM could almost fit the bill for your rig?


A good quality-made 450W PSU would be able to power my system no problem. How do I know? My Kill A Watt readings have never gone any higher than roughly 425W. If my PSU were 85% efficient (it's the Bronze-rated HX650) while pulling 425W from the wall, then that means that my computer was pulling 360W from my PSU. *That was while running Furmark*. My gaming power draw is even less. I would be extremely comfortable with something like the Rosewill 450-M powering my computer. So, why don't I have it? My financial situation sucks.

So, why do I have the HX650? Because it was at an amazing price when I bought it, and plus I didn't know any better back then. I didn't know that I could have (and should have) gone with a good 450W PSU. However, there weren't many really good 450W PSUs back then either except for the HX450 which didn't last long. I almost bought it too, but it was at a higher price than the HX650 at that time (I think I got the HX650 as a Shellshocker or some crazy deal on Buy.com, or ... I can't remember now).

By the way: why are you recommending a Platinum PSU?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> How good will your PSU output be if you add in ripple into the equation?


Dude I'm not worried about my PSU's ripple. I *know* that it's ok. It's not bad AT ALL. Besides, high ripple does not change a PSU's output capacity. However, bad ripple can cause a variety of problems - especially when trying to overclock.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> *Then If you have a good quality-made PSU, then you have a continuous-rated unit. What does that mean? It means that it can deliver its advertised power 24/7. All day, every day. Easily. That's what it's designed for.*
> 
> The only typical scenario I could think of with this is, SERVERS??
> But and there's the term REDUNDANT PSUs. Why do servers need redundant power sources when one can deliver reliable power 24/7? This is no ignorance. I'm saying keep it safe always.


I think the answer to this one is obvious: because they're servers, not consumer PCs. That's a MASSIVE difference. It's not even a valid comparison. They're two completely different beasts. You're also comparing server PSUs to consumer PSUs. You just can't do that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> *When it comes to PSUs: you should size the PSU appropriately as best as you can. You don't want it to be too overkill.*
> I have given a scenario on both stock and OC examples. Yes, an 850 Watts PSU seemed to be overkill when you sized up a system to consume just under 500 Watts at stock. But OC it and you'll see my point.


When I said 500W, I didn't mean anything like "stock" or "overclocked". I just meant "500W". That could mean heavily overclocked, or it could mean stock. It depends on the system in question.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Then kevindd992002, before you jumped in to the topic we have had, have you checked the previous posts? Were talking about a comparison of a cheapo 600 and a Platinum 350. I noted a 350 Platinum cannot beat a 600 Cheapo. Yet you jumped in and sited an example that shows another PSU going up the rated by a little margin. What's your point?


The PSU's efficiency has nothing to do with its output capacity, nor does it have anything to do with its quality. A PSU's quality cannot be judged by its 80+ Certification.

Anyway, I think what Kevin is saying is: never use an "el cheapo" PSU in the kind of computers we build here on OCN. Ever. Personally, I wouldn't even use such a PSU in a simple office PC, but that's just me. I probably wouldn't even trust it to be a doorstop. So yeah, if the person would have enough power with the 360W SeaSonic G Series and their only other choice in PSUs is a 600W "el cheapo", then it's a no-brainer: the 360W G Series is the obvious choice. If it does NOT have enough power but the el cheapo DOES.... then... man. I don't know. Save up and import a better PSU. Do what you can to avoid it. Y'know?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Again, I am speaking on my own and recommending something substantial. You got your own views. I have my own point as per the original subject. People jumped in, the topic drifted. And I'm cursed.
> 
> But no, I won't back off my claims. If I do recommend a PSU, I'd look at the system's requirements and how it will be used, and draw conclusions from them.


Hey. I saw fighting and I couldn't stand it. I'm sorry.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> so then again it also has nothing to do with this thread. the original topic was a guy powering his rig with a 350w and he has like a 660 but its oc'ed and he has a cpu oc'ed along with all his other components. now lets stay on topic. is a 350w enough when he is oc'ing possibly but bios modding(which is what this thread is about) i highly doubt it.


No, it was mentioned quite recently in here (or insinuated) that a PSU's efficiency determines its output capacity. I'm correcting that misinformation.


----------



## TwoCables

I'm going to come back to this tomorrow sometime. I have to get some sleep.


----------



## tpi2007

Guys, try to not drift completely off-topic, otherwise I'm going to have to start deleting posts.

If you want to further discuss PSUs head over to the appropriate forum sub-section.

Thanks.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> No, it was mentioned quite recently in here (or insinuated) that a PSU's efficiency determines its output capacity. I'm correcting that misinformation.


regardless as such you a fueling a argument that i want dead. this thread is about oc'ing gpu's not psu efficiency so leave it alone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If you have been in the Electronics Industry, you'd know for a fact that manufacturers give a safety margin on their ratings. That's either (+) or (-) a specific rating. That should go for the margin of error.
> 
> You'd be lucky to get more but that's just it. That's why I hated the idea but told you anyway, you should never consider those (+) (-) margin as an extension of their ratings as an engineer.
> 
> i.e Power Rated at 1000 Watts could either produce +10% or -10% of the rated value. Engineers consider that when designing and shuts up about it when selling a product. As you don't want to be the one telling people the specifics of a certain product when you know for sure there are lot of things that can happen along the processing line that may negatively impact a certain product. You knew that, right ENGR.?
> 
> Quality Engineers also let a product pass falling into that category. So it's either hit or miss for us consumers.
> 
> Reviewers on the other hand, gets a chance to be given a sample cherry-picked by some companies. To get good review thus getting recommendations.
> 
> Yes I am FILIPINO so what? Why'd you PM me? Stand on your own buddy. Being an Electronics Engineer in a forum site is really not that impressive!!


leave it alone already this is pointless as nothing nobody says is going to change anyones mind. everybody is stuck on one point in the convo and it doesn't even relate to the guys 350w psu and his gpu.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Does anyone have an original evga gtx 660 ftw sig1 bios?


----------



## mus1mus

I forgot to take a copy of mine..it's a sig2 though..

But I think the available bios from tpu will do.. Just look for the earliest one..


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I forgot to take a copy of mine..it's a sig2 though..
> 
> But I think the available bios from tpu will do.. Just look for the earliest one..


they dont have the sig 1 and a guy in another thread i help out in needs it. his pci subsystem number is 2668. well the whole product number is 02G-P4-2668-KR correction thats not a sig i just noticed he said sig its just ftw from the looks of it. its this one. http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2202/evga-gtx-660-ftw.html


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> they dont have the sig 1 and a guy in another thread i help out in needs it. his pci subsystem number is 2668. well the whole product number is 02G-P4-2668-KR correction thats not a sig i just noticed he said sig its just ftw from the looks of it. its this one. http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2202/evga-gtx-660-ftw.html


PCI Subsystem could be safely bypassed anyway. Just risky, especially if he only has one card.

BTW, Here's the bios I am using for my 660..

1280.5 Core and 3400 on the RAM. That will run to max speed of 1280 without any software like AB or Precision.

GK106.zip 4k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> PCI Subsystem could be safely bypassed anyway. Just risky, especially if he only has one card.
> 
> BTW, Here's the bios I am using for my 660..
> 
> 1280.5 Core and 3400 on the RAM. That will run to max speed of 1280 without any software like AB or Precision.
> 
> GK106.zip 4k .zip file


not necessarily the pci subsystem mismatch can cause many problems after the flash. it is not a good idea to override the pci subsystem.


----------



## mus1mus

Yeah. Not advisable, it is..

I tried bypassing mine though..























By the way, my EVGA SIG2 runs way better with an MSI Bios.. Depends on the situation I believe..

Asus' Bios put me into trouble on both 660 nd 650TI Boost though..


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yeah. Not advisable, it is..
> 
> I tried bypassing mine though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, my EVGA SIG2 runs way better with an MSI Bios.. Depends on the situation I believe..
> 
> Asus' Bios put me into trouble on both 660 nd 650TI Boost though..


yeah and evga runs better on msi and asus cards for some reason as well


----------



## mus1mus

Who here own a Galaxy GTX 650 TI Boost GC 2GB??

I can send you a bios that clocked at 1320 MHz Core, 3333 MHz VRam..

Excellent OC'er this card!!!!


----------



## jmcosta

hey guys
I recently receive a second 660ti and it keeps downclocking with tdp "unlocked", it came with max 160000mw (119%)TDP and changing to 203000(150%) isn't enough for 1254mhz. so i pushed a little more to 405000mw and the clock stays stable
i just like to know if this number is safe because it looks high lol or i'm doing something wrong....


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> hey guys
> I recently receive a second 660ti and it keeps downclocking with tdp "unlocked", it came with max 160000mw (119%)TDP and changing to 203000(150%) isn't enough for 1254mhz. so i pushed a little more to 405000mw and the clock stays stable
> i just like to know if this number is safe because it looks high lol or i'm doing something wrong....


if its stable its fine.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> hey guys
> I recently receive a second 660ti and it keeps downclocking with tdp "unlocked", it came with max 160000mw (119%)TDP and changing to 203000(150%) isn't enough for 1254mhz. so i pushed a little more to 405000mw and the clock stays stable
> i just like to know if this number is safe because it looks high lol or i'm doing something wrong....


Nothing wrong. The card will just suck up the power it needs.

Also note that you will probably need to increase your PCIe power. Stock values 66000 indicate them. I have mine at 95000 to keep my 660 stable at high clocks.


----------



## darkage

hi
i flashed a gtx 680 dcii top with a mod bios made with kgb, all went well and the bios voltage is unlock, the only problem is the fans are stuck at 30% ;-) i have to use afterburner to unlock automatic fan profile
what have i done wrong?
thanks for any help


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkage*
> 
> hi
> i flashed a gtx 680 dcii top with a mod bios made with kgb, all went well and the bios voltage is unlock, the only problem is the fans are stuck at 30% ;-) i have to use afterburner to unlock automatic fan profile
> what have i done wrong?
> thanks for any help


you didn't do anything wrong kgb just will unlock your fans and it may be a slightly ******ed program if you can set a custom fan profile it should be fine.


----------



## darkage

well just went back as with this bios mod i could not run any game
thanks for your help


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkage*
> 
> well just went back as with this bios mod i could not run any game
> thanks for your help


post the bios and i will mod it for you. its not that you cant run any game its just that the card does not have enough power. stuff has to be adjusted and you have to lower the voltage until it does not throttle.


----------



## darkage

thanks
just pm you if you need anything please let me know


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkage*
> 
> thanks
> just pm you if you need anything please let me know


sent try it out and tell me what issues occur if any.


----------



## darkage

its working great
thanks for all the help


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkage*
> 
> its working great
> thanks for all the help


no problem you can raise the boost limit with kepler bios tweaker and if it makes it unstable then feel free to bring it back down. if you want just oc the core .


----------



## darkage

yea will try to oc with your modded bios and see how it goes : -)
thanks again for fixing this : -) and all your time


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkage*
> 
> yea will try to oc with your modded bios and see how it goes : -)
> thanks again for fixing this : -) and all your time


no problem.


----------



## Malik

Guys i have problem. I cant save bios from my card ( Asus GTX 670 Direct CU Mini). Any ideas why ?


----------



## jmcosta

edit: i meant to say try with a different version lol


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> Guys i have problem. I cant save bios from my card ( Asus GTX 670 Direct CU Mini). Any ideas why ?


Try different versions of gpuz. I found mine does the same thing but different versions work...


----------



## Malik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Try different versions of gpuz. I found mine does the same thing but different versions work...


I try with 0.7.6 and its working







Big thanks


----------



## bakalhau

Hello. I registered just to leave a video tutorial I made regarding the flashing process, you can see me doing the whole process. Honestly, I made the video to help others but for fun and learning how to do one as well, but I found out it's actually helped more people than I would have ever imagined. I'm leaving it here so it can reach more people. This is a tool and something that really gets more juice out of your video card, 100$ worth no matter if it's a 660ti, a 670, or any other. Fantastic really.

I'd like to thank who made the tutorials here as well because they helped me back then greatly too. Here it goes:


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bakalhau*
> 
> Hello. I registered just to leave a video tutorial I made regarding the flashing process, you can see me doing the whole process. Honestly, I made the video to help others but for fun and learning how to do one as well, but I found out it's actually helped more people than I would have ever imagined. I'm leaving it here so it can reach more people. This is a tool and something that really gets more juice out of your video card, 100$ worth no matter if it's a 660ti, a 670, or any other. Fantastic really.
> 
> I'd like to thank who made the tutorials here as well because they helped me back then greatly too. Here it goes:


the first page has this same tutroial minus a video and sadly kbt doesn't always work as many here have found out when it corrupted their bios. btw you could hold shift and right click in your kgb folder and click open command prompt here. that makes it more noob friendly as all they have to do is type the commands minus the directories.


----------



## writer21

What were the settings that you needed to put in the msi afterburner config to truely unlock voltage with the MSI 670 pe/oc cards? I had them and someone posted them in this thread. Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> What were the settings that you needed to put in the msi afterburner config to truely unlock voltage with the MSI 670 pe/oc cards? I had them and someone posted them in this thread. Thanks for the help in advance!


the rbbymod or the sky3nt mod?


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the rbbymod or the sky3nt mod?


Nah without the mod. I could put some settings in profile configs to get the core voltage to actually work with the msi 670 pe/oc cards.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Nah without the mod. I could put some settings in profile configs to get the core voltage to actually work with the msi 670 pe/oc cards.


not sure thought that was rbby and sky3nt's mod for afterburner


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Nah without the mod. I could put some settings in profile configs to get the core voltage to actually work with the msi 670 pe/oc cards.


First you have to be on an old version of afterburner. 3.2.2. Or something. I don't like the older versions because no 64bit games overlay. If you bios mod, having unlocked voltage in afterburner doesn't matter. It doesn't unlock 1.212v like bios mod can.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> First you have to be on an old version of afterburner. 3.2.2. Or something. I don't like the older versions because no 64bit games overlay. If you bios mod, having unlocked voltage in afterburner doesn't matter. It doesn't unlock 1.212v like bios mod can.


rbby's can do 1.5v


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> rbby's can do 1.5v


rbbys is not limited to msi/pe oc cards he asked about.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> rbbys is not limited to msi/pe oc cards he asked about.


there was a guy who got it working so i look at it being a try it and if it works awesome if not then bios mod thing.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> there was a guy who got it working so i look at it being a try it and if it works awesome if not then bios mod thing.


Bios Mod will be the thing for most people.

But if unlocking the voltage will work, could open up some options for us..


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Bios Mod will be the thing for most people.
> 
> But if unlocking the voltage will work, could open up some options for us..


i bios modded my 770 but its hard coded to 1212. so i tried the rbby mod to attempt to get past 1212 and pny cards really just ignore those mods. i'm going to have to hardmod if i want more even though its a xlr8 EE. my current bios mod has me at 1306/1930.5(7722 effective)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i bios modded my 770 but its hard coded to 1212. so i tried the rbby mod to attempt to get past 1212 and pny cards really just ignore those mods. i'm going to have to hardmod if i want more even though its a xlr8 EE. my current bios mod has me at 1306/1930.5(7722 effective)


That's monstrous clock man!!! I bet you could hangout with the 780s and Titans all day with those clocks!!!
























Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I was leaning towards the Galaxy HOF 770 myself for an upgrade. But got crossed with the price of an R9 280X Toxic.

They're on the same league I believe with the 770 slightly ahead. But ohh, it's also a bit more expensive!!! I could get a top notch 280X for the price of an entry 770 locally!!!









Plus, the Mantle thing and GCN works wonders on AMD cards. Now that consoles were featuring AMD Hardware


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That's monstrous clock man!!! I bet you could hangout with the 780s and Titans all day with those clocks!!!


780's yes but not the titan and 780ti i need more voltage. the card ships with 1202 boost but boosts to 1254 and the mem clock is at 7200 stock


----------



## writer21

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
VDDC_uP6262_Detection = 4:30h
VDDC_uP6262_R1 = 1000

It was something like this but for the msi 670 pe/oc. It allowed me to change voltage with the latest afterburner. I had the settings but lost them.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
> VDDC_uP6262_Detection = 4:30h
> VDDC_uP6262_R1 = 1000
> 
> It was something like this but for the msi 670 pe/oc. It allowed me to change voltage with the latest afterburner. I had the settings but lost them.


dude that is one of the two mods i believe i mentioned this one is the rbby http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-ab-b-19

or zawarudo

http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/1050#post_22104675


----------



## GamerIDGoesHere

Hi, I have a problem, after flashing my 680s to 1215MHz (which is stable) an issue developed where they only will go to 901MHz no matter what I do, I've tried flashing them back to original clocks and voltages, tried upping the clocks and other things, but they only go to 901MHz . In GPU-Z they are written correctly, but in the monitor it only ever shows them going to 901MHz. Any ideas why and how I could fix it?

Thanks
- Dan


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerIDGoesHere*
> 
> Hi, I have a problem, after flashing my 680s to 1215MHz (which is stable) an issue developed where they only will go to 901MHz no matter what I do, I've tried flashing them back to original clocks and voltages, tried upping the clocks and other things, but they only go to 901MHz . In GPU-Z they are written correctly, but in the monitor it only ever shows them going to 901MHz. Any ideas why and how I could fix it?
> 
> Thanks
> - Dan


they are throttling due to not enough power. if you look up your cards you may be able to flash them a 770 bios which will have all the power adjustments you need or take a 770 and copy the power table and voltages to your bios.


----------



## GamerIDGoesHere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> they are throttling due to not enough power. if you look up your cards you may be able to flash them a 770 bios which will have all the power adjustments you need or take a 770 and copy the power table and voltages to your bios.


But it was working fine before, its only recently that its happened.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerIDGoesHere*
> 
> But it was working fine before, its only recently that its happened.


maybe so but if this didn't start occuring until you modded your bios then the issue is not enough power and if you push to hard your card will downclock and possibly stay that way. the way to fix this is update to a newer bios release.


----------



## GamerIDGoesHere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> maybe so but if this didn't start occuring until you modded your bios then the issue is not enough power and if you push to hard your card will downclock and possibly stay that way. the way to fix this is update to a newer bios release.


Ok, how should I go about getting a newer bios release?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerIDGoesHere*
> 
> Ok, how should I go about getting a newer bios release?


you always have the option of going to the manufacturer's website and telling them you need a uefi bios. for your card. i would NOT mention that you flashed them already.


----------



## GamerIDGoesHere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you always have the option of going to the manufacturer's website and telling them you need a uefi bios. for your card. i would NOT mention that you flashed them already.


Ok I just sent a request for a fresh UEFI BIOS for my model GTX 680. Hopefully that works.

Cheers,
- Dan


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerIDGoesHere*
> 
> Ok I just sent a request for a fresh UEFI BIOS for my model GTX 680. Hopefully that works.
> 
> Cheers,
> - Dan


it will as long as you didn't ask for a *fresh* bios. they know people are having issues with wanting to use fastboot and cards without the uefi bios will not power on till you are at the lodin screen so you cant get into setup like that. that is a very common issue so they will think that is your issue.


----------



## GamerIDGoesHere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> it will as long as you didn't ask for a *fresh* bios. they know people are having issues with wanting to use fastboot and cards without the uefi bios will not power on till you are at the lodin screen so you cant get into setup like that. that is a very common issue so they will think that is your issue.


Oh uh well I did :/ so we'll see how that goes


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerIDGoesHere*
> 
> Oh uh well I did :/ so we'll see how that goes


well if you are successful you can always do this wont let me upload this vid lol. thanks ocn fail epic fail.


----------



## kaneandtaker

Hi everyone. It's been a while since I checked this thread.

Is there still problems for SLI to work on GTX 680s flashed with GTX 770s BIOS? The last time I read, the SLI issue still exists. How about now?
I'm interested to flash my GTX 680s to GTX 770s BIOS but am afraid of the SLI bug.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaneandtaker*
> 
> Hi everyone. It's been a while since I checked this thread.
> 
> Is there still problems for SLI to work on GTX 680s flashed with GTX 770s BIOS? The last time I read, the SLI issue still exists. How about now?
> I'm interested to flash my GTX 680s to GTX 770s BIOS but am afraid of the SLI bug.


unsure but i think i know the source of that problem. nvidia has resistors soldered into the 770's pcb 4 nibble's i believe and the rest are in the firmware. so you see we can flash but functionality isn't guaranteed unless you modify the device id to match the 770. you will have normal 680 function though but nvidia has learned their lesson and did things this way. wish they hadn't because then all i would have to do to the titan bios is change the 6gb to 3gb and my 780 would have been good to go.


----------



## freeman29

Its safe to unlock this 2 cards on SLI setup?

ASUS GeForce GTX 670 Direct CU II
PNY GeForce GTX 670

Thx


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freeman29*
> 
> Its safe to unlock this 2 cards on SLI setup?
> 
> ASUS GeForce GTX 670 Direct CU II
> PNY GeForce GTX 670
> 
> Thx


generally yes but more specifically disabl4e sli and flash the cards. you can have them in at the same time. i had no issues with flashing them while they were in sli but some people worry about the sync


----------



## freeman29

Can you mod my 2 BIOs?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/5qrkcybppm71o93/ASUSBIOS.rom

https://www.dropbox.com/s/26ytzsbu0k8lg18/PNYBIOS.rom

Thx


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *freeman29*
> 
> Can you mod my 2 BIOs?
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/5qrkcybppm71o93/ASUSBIOS.rom
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/26ytzsbu0k8lg18/PNYBIOS.rom
> 
> Thx


this might work for ya.

freeman29.zip 225k .zip file


----------



## freeman29

Thx


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freeman29*
> 
> Thx


no problem make sure you let me know how it worked for you.


----------



## Kenshiken

Some sort of newb in GPU flashing here.

Is it safe to modify my MSI 670 Power edition OC bios?
It's already have 114% power limit and 1.175 voltage lock.
Stable 1245 core, but want more ..









Thanks.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenshiken*
> 
> Some sort of newb in GPU flashing here.
> 
> Is it safe to modify my MSI 670 Power edition OC bios?
> It's already have 114% power limit and 1.175 voltage lock.
> Stable 1245 core, but want more ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


That nice clocks for stock voltage. 1.212 voltage with a higher power limit say 150% will help keep your card from throttling down due to over power draw.

It most likley will get your card stable into the 1300mhz as well.

So the annswer is yes. Its safe.


----------



## Bride




----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*


can i see your bios?


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> can i see your bios?


Sure, i can upload it here or I can't for the forum rules? give me a moment that I'm trying to push it more and checking stability...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> can i see your bios?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, i can upload it here or I can't for the forum rules?
Click to expand...

you can. you have to zip the bios then click the paperclip and attach it. you can post most things as long as you zip it. the exception to the rule is you cannot post obscene and profane items or anything with intent to harm another physically or mentally. nor can you post stolen items that are pirated. also no links to stolen material as well.


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you can. you have to zip the bios then click the paperclip and attach it. you can post most things as long as you zip it. the exception to the rule is you cannot post obscene and profane items or anything with intent to harm another physically or mentally. nor can you post stolen items that are pirated. also no links to stolen material as well.


last stable bench, Core 1350, Memory 1550, ASIC 77%

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2228446

my modded BIOS

GK104.zip 125k .zip file









!!! IMPORTANT: SET UP YOUR FAN SPEED AT 100% !!!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you can. you have to zip the bios then click the paperclip and attach it. you can post most things as long as you zip it. the exception to the rule is you cannot post obscene and profane items or anything with intent to harm another physically or mentally. nor can you post stolen items that are pirated. also no links to stolen material as well.
> 
> 
> 
> last stable bench, Core 1350, Memory 1550, ASIC 77%
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2228446
> 
> my modded BIOS
> 
> GK104.zip 125k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!! IMPORTANT: SET UP YOUR FAN SPEED AT 100% !!!
Click to expand...

give my mod a whirl if you can.

GK1042.zip 251k .zip file


----------



## Bride

Looks Ok, is stable?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> give my mod a whirl if you can.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks Ok, is stable?
Click to expand...

should be and i gave you more power also there is a thread for 760's as this is the 600 series thread but you can stick around in the other thread if you want my help.


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> should be and i gave you more power also there is a thread for 760's as this is the 600 series thread but you can stick around in the other thread if you want my help.


made a mistake, I will change topic


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> should be and i gave you more power also there is a thread for 760's as this is the 600 series thread but you can stick around in the other thread if you want my help.
> 
> 
> 
> made a mistake, I will change topic
Click to expand...

no p4roblem you still rock.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenshiken*
> 
> Some sort of newb in GPU flashing here.
> 
> Is it safe to modify my MSI 670 Power edition OC bios?
> It's already have 114% power limit and 1.175 voltage lock.
> Stable 1245 core, but want more ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Unless your hitting power limit I would leave it , 660ti/670PE OC can over-volt in AB (latest version, 3.0 just set voltage option to extended)
no need for config editting anymore . be careful if you set 100mv+ it gives more than 100mv, card will go over 1300mv .

The voltage slider is not scale straight line .

PS: one drawback with 660ti/670 PE's is you can't monitor voltages, voltages you see in GPU-Z is from the standard voltage regulator not the second one adding voltage (the slider) .


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> not necessarily the pci subsystem mismatch can cause many problems after the flash. it is not a good idea to override the pci subsystem.


Are you talking about in KBT 1.27 power table the PCI-e bus rail raised past 75w ?
I think 66w is stock on many bios/cards .


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kenshiken*
> 
> Some sort of newb in GPU flashing here.
> 
> Is it safe to modify my MSI 670 Power edition OC bios?
> It's already have 114% power limit and 1.175 voltage lock.
> Stable 1245 core, but want more ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless your hitting power limit I would leave it , 660ti/670PE OC can over-volt in AB (latest version, 3.0 just set voltage option to extended)
> no need for config editting anymore . be careful if you set 100mv+ it gives more than 100mv, card will go over 1300mv .
> 
> The voltage slider is not scale straight line .
> 
> PS: one drawback with 660ti/670 PE's is you can't monitor voltages, voltages you see in GPU-Z is from the standard voltage regulator not the second one adding voltage (the slider) .
Click to expand...

not true as he states his limit is 1.175v and oc softwares will only raise the voltage to 1.187 without a bios mod and 1.212 without the afterburner mod. this limit is in the driver so if he wants more it is best to mod the bios as he has reached his limit with that voltage. The overvolt will only work for certain cards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> not necessarily the pci subsystem mismatch can cause many problems after the flash. it is not a good idea to override the pci subsystem.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about in KBT 1.27 power table the PCI-e bus rail raised past 75w ?
> I think 66w is stock on many bios/cards .
Click to expand...

no i am referring to a bios for a different card release from the same manufacturer. Each card has different editions and on each of them is something slightly different. Using a bios for another version of a card can cause issues if the difference is too big. ie. evga gtx 660 has a 3069 version and a 2662 version. so you have to make sure you have the correct bios.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> not true as he states his limit is 1.175v and oc softwares will only raise the voltage to 1.187 without a bios mod and 1.212 without the afterburner mod. this limit is in the driver so if he wants more it is best to mod the bios as he has reached his limit with that voltage. The overvolt will only work for certain cards.
> no i am referring to a bios for a different card release from the same manufacturer. Each card has different editions and on each of them is something slightly different. Using a bios for another version of a card can cause issues if the difference is too big. ie. evga gtx 660 has a 3069 version and a 2662 version. so you have to make sure you have the correct bios.


no, thats not right for MSI PE's and lightenings , they go way over the 1.212v because they have a separate voltage reg that adds to the Nvidia's stock 1..212 hard limit .
they have core voltage offset =+100mv, Aux offset for PCI-e bus(+30mv) and memory offset (+50mv) voltage sliders

I am talking boost1 (600) series , running MSI AB to max core voltage gives well over 1.3v, you will need DVM to read it, no software out can read it .
You would think it would be 1.175v (stock bios) + the 100mv from AB (1.275v) but each step in AB slider gives more than 10mv steps ,

On, power stuff, thanks for that I am very familiar with the org 1.24 version, but new one opens many new limits .
I agree each model seems to have different power table count and amounts depending on version and model , I did look at a handful of bios .


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> not true as he states his limit is 1.175v and oc softwares will only raise the voltage to 1.187 without a bios mod and 1.212 without the afterburner mod. this limit is in the driver so if he wants more it is best to mod the bios as he has reached his limit with that voltage. The overvolt will only work for certain cards.
> no i am referring to a bios for a different card release from the same manufacturer. Each card has different editions and on each of them is something slightly different. Using a bios for another version of a card can cause issues if the difference is too big. ie. evga gtx 660 has a 3069 version and a 2662 version. so you have to make sure you have the correct bios.
> 
> 
> 
> no, thats not right for MSI PE's and lightenings , they go way over the 1.212v because they have a separate voltage reg that adds to the Nvidia's stock 1..212 hard limit .
> they have core voltage offset =+100mv, Aux offset for PCI-e bus(+30mv) and memory offset (+50mv) voltage sliders
> 
> I am talking boost1 (600) series , running MSI AB to max core voltage gives well over 1.3v, you will need DVM to read it, no software out can read it .
> You would think it would be 1.175v (stock bios) + the 100mv from AB (1.275v) but each step in AB slider gives more than 10mv steps ,
> 
> On, power stuff, thanks for that I am very familiar with the org 1.24 version, but new one opens many new limits .
> I agree each model seems to have different power table count and amounts depending on version and model , I did look at a handful of bios .
Click to expand...

its more than bios settings its the cards pcb and the components that make them different and as for the PE's and the Lightnings were modded and nvidia actually scolded msi for that btw. it is a software edit like the afterburnermod that is shipped stock with afterburner as those cards were doing insane mods from factory.


----------



## FriedFish

So, I have a question.

I know there is a UEFI version available for the GTX670, infact. I got it from here http://jack-brennan.com/download-firmware-2gb-evga-670-with-uefi-gop-support/

Now, theres really 1 issue im having.
Currently, my VBios is

REF670VP.zip 55k .zip file


Here comes the issue, my graphics card is actually MSI. but since they are both refference cards the Evga BIOS works on my card. Without any issues.
However, to qualify for a UEFI bios from MSI I'd need the origional MSI bios. But, you can imagine that afther nearly 2 years I lost that bios.

So, Instead I used the UEFI bios linked above. that also works fine.

And now comes the issue, the UEFI bios does not have the voltage mod/tdp mod & the thermal throttle remove
Second issue is is that GPU-z basically denies to export the bios so I can modify it.

Its probably my own fault for not saving my origional MSI bios but 2 years ago I never even thought about a full UEFI system, now however I totally love it but without a UEFI gop in my grapics card I cannot use Ultra Fast boot.

So here is my question, is there any modded version of that UEFI bios around?
If not, is there any way someone could mod my current bios with the UEFI GOP?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FriedFish*
> 
> So, I have a question.
> 
> I know there is a UEFI version available for the GTX670, infact. I got it from here http://jack-brennan.com/download-firmware-2gb-evga-670-with-uefi-gop-support/
> 
> Now, theres really 1 issue im having.
> Currently, my VBios is
> 
> REF670VP.zip 55k .zip file
> 
> 
> Here comes the issue, my graphics card is actually MSI. but since they are both refference cards the Evga BIOS works on my card. Without any issues.
> However, to qualify for a UEFI bios from MSI I'd need the origional MSI bios. But, you can imagine that afther nearly 2 years I lost that bios.
> 
> So, Instead I used the UEFI bios linked above. that also works fine.
> 
> And now comes the issue, the UEFI bios does not have the voltage mod/tdp mod & the thermal throttle remove
> Second issue is is that GPU-z basically denies to export the bios so I can modify it.
> 
> Its probably my own fault for not saving my origional MSI bios but 2 years ago I never even thought about a full UEFI system, now however I totally love it but without a UEFI gop in my grapics card I cannot use Ultra Fast boot.
> 
> So here is my question, is there any modded version of that UEFI bios around?
> If not, is there any way someone could mod my current bios with the UEFI GOP?


the bad news for you is reference or not that bios will not work in that card the way it should as the pci subsystem is mismatched. if you modded a lot of newer issues would pop up making it pointless to mod. what you should be looking for instead is the uefi bios for your card because in this case you are kinda screwed as you can no longer flash a older bios. Check techpowerup.com vga bios database for the uefi version and start by flashing with options -4 -5 -6 because each manufacturer reference or not still makes their cards differently. without that you will have to accept stock and also if you cant then when you sell that card be sure to note it has a evga bios. you also dont need to have a original bios from msi to get a uefi bios from them. all you need to do is go to their page and download it if it is on their site and force flash with options -4 -5 -6. this also is the reason i tell people not to flash with options -4 -5 -6


----------



## Haas360

Hey guys, for some reason the KGB app in not unlocking my bios even after doing the steps.

I have a 660 ASUS DCI for my guest gaming pc, can you guys unlock it and ****? I have done it personally on my 780 but for some reason the rom wont unlock.

just do max boost, max allowable voltage, and stuff. If you can, I am just _asking if someone can not insisting_

X.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> Hey guys, for some reason the KGB app in not unlocking my bios even after doing the steps.
> 
> I have a 660 ASUS DCI for my guest gaming pc, can you guys unlock it and ****? I have done it personally on my 780 but for some reason the rom wont unlock.
> 
> just do max boost, max allowable voltage, and stuff. If you can, I am just _asking if someone can not insisting_
> 
> X.zip 56k .zip file


this should do the trick.

X.zip 115k .zip file


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> this should do the trick.
> 
> X.zip 115k .zip file


Hi mate.

good seeing you still active in here..
how are things doing??
going?

By the way, I have this issue on my cards. That I have found a solution as well..

Raising the PCIE Power levels need a boost in PCIe Voltage in the Mobo Bios As well.

Previously stuttering with my modded Bios til I accidentally increased my PCIe Voltage. Earned a few FPS on the minimums as well..


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> this should do the trick.
> 
> X.zip 115k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate.
> 
> good seeing you still active in here..
> how are things doing??
> going?
> 
> By the way, I have this issue on my cards. That I have found a solution as well..
> 
> Raising the PCIE Power levels need a boost in PCIe Voltage in the Mobo Bios As well.
> 
> Previously stuttering with my modded Bios til I accidentally increased my PCIe Voltage. Earned a few FPS on the minimums as well..
Click to expand...

Hey how's it going and that is agreed about the pcie voltage though i haven't had a mobo that gives me that option. I have went to 780 though but i did the afterburner mod and can go to 1.3v without the tool and with the tool maybe higher since this card thinks its ncp_4206


----------



## Edkiefer

Yes, never heard of bios setting for PCI-E voltage but there are many models out there .
The MSI models PE, Hawk , lightening have AUX voltage setting which is PCI-e bus AFAIK .

Maybe he means PCH voltage .


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Yes, never heard of bios setting for PCI-E voltage but there are many models out there .
> The MSI models PE, Hawk , lightening have AUX voltage setting which is PCI-e bus AFAIK .
> 
> Maybe he means PCH voltage .


we aren't referring to in the cards we are referring to within the motherboard bios the cards i am aware of as i mod a lot of them. matbe it is the pch. he has a amd though so maybe there's something different with those.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> we aren't referring to in the cards we are referring to within the motherboard bios the cards i am aware of as i mod a lot of them. matbe it is the pch. he has a amd though so maybe there's something different with those.


Right, I was talking bios but just mentioned only place I have heard of PCI-E voltage is with MSI AB, that's all, never heard of bios setting for it .


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> we aren't referring to in the cards we are referring to within the motherboard bios the cards i am aware of as i mod a lot of them. matbe it is the pch. he has a amd though so maybe there's something different with those.
> 
> 
> 
> Right, I was talking bios but just mentioned only place I have heard of PCI-E voltage is with MSI AB, that's all, never heard of bios setting for it .
Click to expand...

yeah same here


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> this should do the trick.
> 
> X.zip 115k .zip file
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hi mate.
> 
> good seeing you still active in here..
> how are things doing??
> going?
> 
> By the way, I have this issue on my cards. That I have found a solution as well..
> 
> Raising the PCIE Power levels need a boost in PCIe Voltage in the Mobo Bios As well.
> 
> Previously stuttering with my modded Bios til I accidentally increased my PCIe Voltage. Earned a few FPS on the minimums as well..
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Hey how's it going and that is agreed about the pcie voltage though i haven't had a mobo that gives me that option. I have went to 780 though but i did the afterburner mod and can go to 1.3v without the tool and with the tool maybe higher since this card thinks its ncp_4206
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Just doing fine. Been digging into water cooling lately.

PCIe Voltage might enable me to reach further OC on my cheapers.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Yes, never heard of bios setting for PCI-E voltage but there are many models out there .
> The MSI models PE, Hawk , lightening have AUX voltage setting which is PCI-e bus AFAIK .
> 
> Maybe he means PCH voltage .


PCIe. Make no mistake about that. I have an AMD rig so don't confuse yourself over Intel's naming scheme.









Refer here for the voltages on Intel Boards.

I think the last paragraph explains the PCIe Voltage.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> this should do the trick.
> 
> X.zip 115k .zip file
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hi mate.
> 
> good seeing you still active in here..
> how are things doing??
> going?
> 
> By the way, I have this issue on my cards. That I have found a solution as well..
> 
> Raising the PCIE Power levels need a boost in PCIe Voltage in the Mobo Bios As well.
> 
> Previously stuttering with my modded Bios til I accidentally increased my PCIe Voltage. Earned a few FPS on the minimums as well..
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Hey how's it going and that is agreed about the pcie voltage though i haven't had a mobo that gives me that option. I have went to 780 though but i did the afterburner mod and can go to 1.3v without the tool and with the tool maybe higher since this card thinks its ncp_4206
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just doing fine. Been digging into water cooling lately.
> 
> PCIe Voltage might enable me to reach further OC on my cheapers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Yes, never heard of bios setting for PCI-E voltage but there are many models out there .
> The MSI models PE, Hawk , lightening have AUX voltage setting which is PCI-e bus AFAIK .
> 
> Maybe he means PCH voltage .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PCIe. Make no mistake about that. I have an AMD rig so don't confuse yourself over Intel's naming scheme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Refer here for the voltages on Intel Boards.
> 
> I think the last paragraph explains the PCIe Voltage.
Click to expand...

that whole article is a jewel because i just switched from a gigabyte mobo to a asus and gigabyte doesn't use these terms but the asus does. this teaches throughout the whole article and yes what you are refferring to is the vccsa on the intel side. And given oc'ing the base clock is what will oc the pci-e data transfer It makes sense.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that whole article is a jewel because i just switched from a gigabyte mobo to a asus and gigabyte doesn't use these terms but the asus does. this teaches throughout the whole article and yes what you are refferring to is the vccsa on the intel side. And given oc'ing the base clock is what will oc the pci-e data transfer It makes sense.


Meh, it needs to be updated for haswell still. I see no mention of VRINs, or VRINGs, or any of the goofy haswell terminology.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that whole article is a jewel because i just switched from a gigabyte mobo to a asus and gigabyte doesn't use these terms but the asus does. this teaches throughout the whole article and yes what you are refferring to is the vccsa on the intel side. And given oc'ing the base clock is what will oc the pci-e data transfer It makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, it needs to be updated for haswell still. I see no mention of VRINs, or VRINGs, or any of the goofy haswell terminology.
Click to expand...

true but many are still on ivy or just getting to ivy and haswell is so new so people will get around to it when it becomes a regular topic.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that whole article is a jewel because i just switched from a gigabyte mobo to a asus and gigabyte doesn't use these terms but the asus does. this teaches throughout the whole article and yes what you are refferring to is the vccsa on the intel side. And given oc'ing the base clock is what will oc the pci-e data transfer It makes sense.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Meh, it needs to be updated for haswell still. I see no mention of VRINs, or VRINGs, or any of the goofy haswell terminology.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> true but many are still on ivy or just getting to ivy and haswell is so new so people will get around to it when it becomes a regular topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I don't know why you should even look for a Haswell Term on an article written in 2011. The time when the Sandy and Ivy were budding.

Besides, Haswell introduced new naming scheme for the motherboards but ehem, most of them have already been discussed. One Example:

And still, if you look at a few posts back, the point stands that / or the article was linked to give out the idea on what or how Intel Boards named the PCIe Voltage Option.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that whole article is a jewel because i just switched from a gigabyte mobo to a asus and gigabyte doesn't use these terms but the asus does. this teaches throughout the whole article and yes what you are refferring to is the vccsa on the intel side. And given oc'ing the base clock is what will oc the pci-e data transfer It makes sense.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Meh, it needs to be updated for haswell still. I see no mention of VRINs, or VRINGs, or any of the goofy haswell terminology.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> true but many are still on ivy or just getting to ivy and haswell is so new so people will get around to it when it becomes a regular topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know why you should even look for a Haswell Term on an article written in 2011. The time when the Sandy and Ivy were budding.
> 
> Besides, Haswell introduced new naming scheme for the motherboards but ehem, most of them have already been discussed. One Example:
> 
> And still, if you look at a few posts back, the point stands that / or the article was linked to give out the idea on what or how Intel Boards named the PCIe Voltage Option.
Click to expand...

what are you getting for your oc now? the highest voltage i can run is 1.25 without watercooling.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> what are you getting for your oc now? the highest voltage i can run is 1.25 without watercooling.


I'm still on the 660 and a 650ti boost. Not worth to water cool these.

Currently looking at either the 680s or the 280Xs as they are relatively cheaper now and are worthy of water cooling.









I have reached 1300+ on the 660 before but backed it down to 1280 something because of the stuttering. Might have to try it again with the increased PCIe voltage. Core Voltage is still locked at 1.212..


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> what are you getting for your oc now? the highest voltage i can run is 1.25 without watercooling.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still on the 660 and a 650ti boost. Not worth to water cool these.
> 
> Currently looking at either the 680s or the 280Xs as they are relatively cheaper now and are worthy of water cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have reached 1300+ on the 660 before but backed it down to 1280 something because of the stuttering. Might have to try it again with the increased PCIe voltage. Core Voltage is still locked at 1.212..
Click to expand...

don't get a 680 yet. the 770's are $270 average and when maxwell comes at the end of the year or beginning of next year the 700 series will drop like rocks.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> don't get a 680 yet. the 770's are $270 average and when maxwell comes at the end of the year or beginning of next year the 700 series will drop like rocks.


Yep. I know they are cheaper in the States. But not here on my country. By the way, I'm looking at used ones.







680s are still around 250 and 300 used.







280Xs are cheaper than those. 290s are also about the same price of the 770s here. But might as well consider online purchases if money allows.

I am creating a pretty large case from scratch at the moment and will be opting for quad GPUs in the not so distant future so my focused is scavenging used water cooling components for the said future build. Case would easily house 4 360mm rads minimum so it will take a bit of a time and a good amount of cash. Not rushing in though. Might pick up X99 and octa Intels if they're not too hard to get.







Estimated time of completion would be around 1st half next year so I'm taking it slow on the major components. GPUs and CPU. PSUs and Cooling are major priority at the moment.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> don't get a 680 yet. the 770's are $270 average and when maxwell comes at the end of the year or beginning of next year the 700 series will drop like rocks.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. I know they are cheaper in the States. But not here on my country. By the way, I'm looking at used ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 680s are still around 250 and 300 used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 280Xs are cheaper than those. 290s are also about the same price of the 770s here. But might as well consider online purchases if money allows.
> 
> I am creating a pretty large case from scratch at the moment and will be opting for quad GPUs in the not so distant future so my focused is scavenging used water cooling components for the said future build. Case would easily house 4 360mm rads minimum so it will take a bit of a time and a good amount of cash. Not rushing in though. Might pick up X99 and octa Intels if they're not too hard to get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated time of completion would be around 1st half next year so I'm taking it slow on the major components. GPUs and CPU. PSUs and Cooling are major priority at the moment.
Click to expand...

keep me updated.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

So I read a post that the new evga precision will have full voltage control on the 6 and 7 series gpu's... Like over 1.212v even without the bios mod... Supposedly that's what I read. Wondering if anyone has heard the same. Wondering what this will do, it's supposed to be out next week I think.,.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> So I read a post that the new evga precision will have full voltage control on the 6 and 7 series gpu's... Like over 1.212v even without the bios mod... Supposedly that's what I read. Wondering if anyone has heard the same. Wondering what this will do, it's supposed to be out next week I think.,.


we will have to see though the downside to this is that you still have cards that need their power target modified to get to that point and be stable.


----------



## Edkiefer

EVGA Precession is no longer being developed by same person (Unwinder) as before (same one who dev RT and MSI AB ) .
As for full voltage control above 1.212 I don't believe it, at least not for 6xx series cards , maybe 7xx if the have the right voltage controller where you can set LLC and input voltages now .


----------



## mus1mus

It could be possible. For EVGA cards at least.

I do, however believe, that going past 1.212 won't give us enough headroom til temperature kicks in. Unless you are water cooling of course.


----------



## Edkiefer

Yes, and as djthrottleboi posted your going to hit TDP limit on 6xx series, what, most are 225-250w or so .
7xx (780/780ti) I think have more headroom .


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Yes, and as djthrottleboi posted your going to hit TDP limit on 6xx series, what, most are 225-250w or so .
> 7xx (780/780ti) I think have more headroom .


700-series have the same tdp limit. They can handle the extra power but they still ship at the 250-275TDP rate.


----------



## Haas360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> this should do the trick.
> 
> X.zip 115k .zip file


Weird, this gpu is still stuck at 110% power level, voltage is at 1.0750 and evga precision and gpuz are telling me different things! Seems to also be swapping from 1019 to 810 back and forth, then stabilizing later. Ideas?

Also notice Perfcap, as in performance cap? I dunno


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> Weird, this gpu is still stuck at 110% power level, voltage is at 1.0750 and evga precision and gpuz are telling me different things! Seems to also be swapping from 1019 to 810 back and forth, then stabilizing later. Ideas?
> 
> Also notice Perfcap, as in performance cap? I dunno


Means you'll need to increase the power target.

I bet the clock was set higher than 1019MHz on the Bios file. But Power Target limits it from hitting the said clock.

Try to use Precision to increase that Power Target and see if the cap still kicks in..


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> this should do the trick.
> 
> X.zip 115k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weird, this gpu is still stuck at 110% power level, voltage is at 1.0750 and evga precision and gpuz are telling me different things! Seems to also be swapping from 1019 to 810 back and forth, then stabilizing later. Ideas?
> 
> Also notice Perfcap, as in performance cap? I dunno
Click to expand...

did you flash newmod.rom or x.rom? newmod.rom is the modded one. I think you should flash again to verify as your power target should only be allowed 100%. of course if that is the correct bios then the error is that you didn't lift the voltage to 1.212v in evga precision.


----------



## Haas360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> did you flash newmod.rom or x.rom? newmod.rom is the modded one. I think you should flash again to verify as your power target should only be allowed 100%. of course if that is the correct bios then the error is that you didn't lift the voltage to 1.212v in evga precision.


Ahhh F! Didnt see that you had both roms in there







good catch man. Thanks!


----------



## Haas360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> did you flash newmod.rom or x.rom? newmod.rom is the modded one. I think you should flash again to verify as your power target should only be allowed 100%. of course if that is the correct bios then the error is that you didn't lift the voltage to 1.212v in evga precision.


Ok I flashed that new rom, I can do 1.21v now. Buuttt power target is restricted to 100% again.


----------



## Edkiefer

did you look at what he changed, compare 2 bios ?
while you are "stuck" with 100%, it has been raised to 200w limit , was [email protected]% before .

while your slider is stuck on 100% your in game power% should of gone down, by a lot now .


----------



## Haas360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> did you look at what he changed, compare 2 bios ?
> while you are "stuck" with 100%, it has been raised to 200w limit , was [email protected]10% before .
> 
> while your slider is stuck on 100% your in game power% should of gone down, by a lot now .


Yes power looks much higher you are right, but the slider must be broken.

But EVGA precision and GPUz is saying I am still flickering instantly between 912 to 1019 to 1189 to 1228. It wont stay stable, and now that the clock is 1228, I guess its not letting me change it, even setting -100mhz it will stay the same tables. I dont even know if this gpu can do 1228mhz stable, I just wanted the OPTION to go that high. :S


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> did you look at what he changed, compare 2 bios ?
> while you are "stuck" with 100%, it has been raised to 200w limit , was [email protected]% before .
> 
> while your slider is stuck on 100% your in game power% should of gone down, by a lot now .
> 
> 
> 
> Yes power looks much higher you are right, but the slider must be broken.
> 
> But EVGA precision and GPUz is saying I am still flickering instantly between 912 to 1019 to 1189 to 1228. It wont stay stable, and now that the clock is 1228, I guess its not letting me change it, even setting -100mhz it will stay the same tables. I dont even know if this gpu can do 1228mhz stable, I just wanted the OPTION to go that high. :S
Click to expand...

i will bring down your boost as thats whats doing it to you. I just disabled boost so you oc to whatever is stable.

X1.zip 115k .zip file


also the slider is not "broken" your power target is set to use the full 200w when needed.


----------



## Haas360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i will bring down your boost as thats whats doing it to you. I just disabled boost so you oc to whatever is stable.
> 
> X1.zip 115k .zip file
> 
> 
> also the slider is not "broken" your power target is set to use the full 200w when needed.


Is the boost causing the erratic jumps in mhz? Im talking 2 jumps every sec. Its crazy fast. My 780 has never done that. if I want to change the boost levels how do I do that? I would still like it to clock down when possible.

What tool are you using to mod? The website in the OP doesnt recognize my rom, and the kgb only unlocks. I dont want to keep bugging the crap outa you







so ill try myself

EDIT: Side bonus mega question, when testing a overclock my gpu drivers will fail, this means its not stable yes, but then it wont budge from 324mhz after that point, no matter what I do. Ideas? I hate restarting every time

EDIT 2: _Sorry_, Ive been working on it more and more, GPUZ says Im at 1032, ASUS gpu tuner says 1150MHZ ( I set it to that) but furmark is telling me 1032mhz and its throttling -482mhz? Is there a throttle temp gate at 60c? I hate that I cant believe any of them.
According to gpu-z, I am getting a perfcap for pwr once more, its at 70% and wont budge above that even at 100%

An answer to *all* questions would be so great. Thank you guys! sorry I have never had such a finicky card!


----------



## Edkiefer

most likely kepler bios tweaker 1.27

that was what I used to view changes in that zip .


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i will bring down your boost as thats whats doing it to you. I just disabled boost so you oc to whatever is stable.
> 
> X1.zip 115k .zip file
> 
> 
> also the slider is not "broken" your power target is set to use the full 200w when needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the boost causing the erratic jumps in mhz? Im talking 2 jumps every sec. Its crazy fast. My 780 has never done that. if I want to change the boost levels how do I do that? I would still like it to clock down when possible.
> 
> What tool are you using to mod? The website in the OP doesnt recognize my rom, and the kgb only unlocks. I dont want to keep bugging the crap outa you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so ill try myself
> 
> EDIT: Side bonus mega question, when testing a overclock my gpu drivers will fail, this means its not stable yes, but then it wont budge from 324mhz after that point, no matter what I do. Ideas? I hate restarting every time
> 
> EDIT 2: _Sorry_, Ive been working on it more and more, GPUZ says Im at 1032, ASUS gpu tuner says 1150MHZ ( I set it to that) but furmark is telling me 1032mhz and its throttling -482mhz? Is there a throttle temp gate at 60c? I hate that I cant believe any of them.
> According to gpu-z, I am getting a perfcap for pwr once more, its at 70% and wont budge above that even at 100%
> 
> An answer to *all* questions would be so great. Thank you guys! sorry I have never had such a finicky card!
Click to expand...

the newer version should hve disabled boost for you and furmark is not a program to use to test stability as that program is way too powerful for a 780/ti and i believe it can kill your card but it also makes the most stable clocks fold as it does stock clocks. I suggest using 3dmark firestrike and using that and setting a custom fan profile while enabling kboost to lock the card into high power and max clocks. The 780 as i have one too is a more powerful card and can handle this voltage no problem but if your card isn't so well the extra voltage will reveal it. set the settings in precision and use Heaven and 3dmark to stress it for stability as those are closer to actual game performance benchmarks. as @Edkiefer said I use kepler bios tweaker 1.27. when the driver fails the oc could be unstable or the driver may be corrupted from the flash andd need to be reinstalled using the clean install option. Asus gpu tuner sucks so use evga precision or msi afterburner and follow gpu-z for clocks.


----------



## Haas360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the newer version should hve disabled boost for you and furmark is not a program to use to test stability as that program is way too powerful for a 780/ti and i believe it can kill your card but it also makes the most stable clocks fold as it does stock clocks. I suggest using 3dmark firestrike and using that and setting a custom fan profile while enabling kboost to lock the card into high power and max clocks. The 780 as i have one too is a more powerful card and can handle this voltage no problem but if your card isn't so well the extra voltage will reveal it. set the settings in precision and use Heaven and 3dmark to stress it for stability as those are closer to actual game performance benchmarks. as @Edkiefer said I use kepler bios tweaker 1.27. when the driver fails the oc could be unstable or the driver may be corrupted from the flash andd need to be reinstalled using the clean install option. Asus gpu tuner sucks so use evga precision or msi afterburner and follow gpu-z for clocks.


I dont know what is wrong... I will not listen to any of my settings in EVGA. wont change fan speed, wont change clock (any changes made default to 1082) if I keep it stock it will jump to 1218 every other 5 sec, then go back to 1082. This is with firetest. 3 different tests had a difference of 700points just because the freaking GPU likes to jump to random mhz.

Temps are fine, sitting at 56c full load.
Voltage is 1.21 full, jumps to default every now and then too

Cant change any settings via evga precision, I uninstalled all other tweaking software.

I am sorry to bug you with so many questions, I just have never had this bad of a issue before, I usually research but no one else is having the same issue. The closest I get is temp throttle, but its not hot









EDIT:
Noticed if I do KBOOST it will tell me its at 534mhz, highest voltage and lowest fan speed. Yet I just got the highest score on firestrike. 4915


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the newer version should hve disabled boost for you and furmark is not a program to use to test stability as that program is way too powerful for a 780/ti and i believe it can kill your card but it also makes the most stable clocks fold as it does stock clocks. I suggest using 3dmark firestrike and using that and setting a custom fan profile while enabling kboost to lock the card into high power and max clocks. The 780 as i have one too is a more powerful card and can handle this voltage no problem but if your card isn't so well the extra voltage will reveal it. set the settings in precision and use Heaven and 3dmark to stress it for stability as those are closer to actual game performance benchmarks. as @Edkiefer said I use kepler bios tweaker 1.27. when the driver fails the oc could be unstable or the driver may be corrupted from the flash andd need to be reinstalled using the clean install option. Asus gpu tuner sucks so use evga precision or msi afterburner and follow gpu-z for clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know what is wrong... I will not listen to any of my settings in EVGA. wont change fan speed, wont change clock (any changes made default to 1082) if I keep it stock it will jump to 1218 every other 5 sec, then go back to 1082. This is with firetest. 3 different tests had a difference of 700points just because the freaking GPU likes to jump to random mhz.
> 
> Temps are fine, sitting at 56c full load.
> Voltage is 1.21 full, jumps to default every now and then too
> 
> Cant change any settings via evga precision, I uninstalled all other tweaking software.
> 
> I am sorry to bug you with so many questions, I just have never had this bad of a issue before, I usually research but no one else is having the same issue. The closest I get is temp throttle, but its not hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Noticed if I do KBOOST it will tell me its at 534mhz, highest voltage and lowest fan speed. Yet I just got the highest score on firestrike. 4915
Click to expand...

it may be the boost issue let me reenable it as i have had other cards do that when i disabled them before as well.

backup1.zip 246k .zip file


----------



## Haas360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> it may be the boost issue let me reenable it as i have had other cards do that when i disabled them before as well.
> 
> backup1.zip 246k .zip file


Getting this with

nvflash -4 -5 -6

WARNING: None of the firmware image compatible PCI Device ID's
match the PCI Device ID of the adapter.
Adapter PCI Device ID: 11C0
Firmware image PCI Device ID: 1184
WARNING: Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID (1458.360C)
does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID (1043.8422).
WARNING: Firmware image Board ID (E12D) does not match adapter Board ID (E307).

Should I continue?
using the "newmod.rom" bios you have in that zip


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> it may be the boost issue let me reenable it as i have had other cards do that when i disabled them before as well.
> 
> backup1.zip 246k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting this with
> 
> nvflash -4 -5 -6
> 
> WARNING: None of the firmware image compatible PCI Device ID's
> match the PCI Device ID of the adapter.
> Adapter PCI Device ID: 11C0
> Firmware image PCI Device ID: 1184
> WARNING: Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID (1458.360C)
> does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID (1043.8422).
> WARNING: Firmware image Board ID (E12D) does not match adapter Board ID (E307).
> 
> Should I continue?
> using the "newmod.rom" bios you have in that zip
Click to expand...

don't continue as i uploadeed the wrong bios. i am going on 2 hours of sleep and modding bios for 4 different threads. my apologies

X1.zip 115k .zip file
 also this is why i say don't use -4 -5 -6 as it allows you to flash a bios for a different card which that is a 770 bios btw


----------



## Haas360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> don't continue as i uploadeed the wrong bios. i am going on 2 hours of sleep and modding bios for 4 different threads. my apologies
> 
> X1.zip 115k .zip file
> also this is why i say don't use -4 -5 -6 as it allows you to flash a bios for a different card which that is a 770 bios btw


Dude no need to apologize, you are helping me out, I appreciate it.

What should I use to flash then? I just use the standard nvflash -4 -5 -6 x.rom

Let me know Thanks!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> don't continue as i uploadeed the wrong bios. i am going on 2 hours of sleep and modding bios for 4 different threads. my apologies
> 
> X1.zip 115k .zip file
> also this is why i say don't use -4 -5 -6 as it allows you to flash a bios for a different card which that is a 770 bios btw
> 
> 
> 
> Dude no need to apologize, you are helping me out, I appreciate it.
> 
> What should I use to flash then? I just use the standard nvflash -4 -5 -6 x.rom
> 
> Let me know Thanks!
Click to expand...

you just flash with nvflash newmod.rom so you only have to drop -4 -5 -6 as i said before these disable your flash protection and i like to keep people from using that option(unless you are intending to flash a 660 into a 770?







)


----------



## Haas360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you just flash with nvflash newmod.rom so you only have to drop -4 -5 -6 as i said before these disable your flash protection and i like to keep people from using that option(unless you are intending to flash a 660 into a 770?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Alright that one seems to actually respect my changes. But everynow and then it will "lock" into 500mhz and wont budge. Sometimes even 300mhz. Ideas?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you just flash with nvflash newmod.rom so you only have to drop -4 -5 -6 as i said before these disable your flash protection and i like to keep people from using that option(unless you are intending to flash a 660 into a 770?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> Alright that one seems to actually respect my changes. But everynow and then it will "lock" into 500mhz and wont budge. Sometimes even 300mhz. Ideas?
Click to expand...

i will need to edit that one then as those are idling clocks

X1.zip 115k .zip file
 try this one it has been slightly adjusted. also another thing to keep it in performance mode under nvidia control panel and select prefer maximum performance.


----------



## Edkiefer

Hi djthrottleboi

Question on voltage control if you happen to know .
Before with older KBT when you raised voltage it would raise both min/max of a p stat line now in 1.27
What happens if you set top one to a min to max value ?
for example say min= 1.162- max=1.212 , would it the run different clock values (setup in CLK xx ) according to voltage so clocks "could" vary in the max load stat ?
Not saying this would be good or anything just wondering if you happened to try min and max with different values .


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Hi djthrottleboi
> 
> Question on voltage control if you happen to know .
> Before with older KBT when you raised voltage it would raise both min/max of a p stat line now in 1.27
> What happens if you set top one to a min to max value ?
> for example say min= 1.162- max=1.212 , would it the run different clock values (setup in CLK xx ) according to voltage so clocks "could" vary in the max load stat ?
> Not saying this would be good or anything just wondering if you happened to try min and max with different values .


it would run 1.162 but you have the ability to raise it to 1.212 however sometimes this doesn't work the way it should. All of the clocks try to run according to this however.


----------



## alienguts

Does anybody know how to disable the 70C throttling for a 670?


----------



## mus1mus

Throttling at 70?

There must be something else causing the throttle. Either you back down the clocks or aggressively turn your fan profile to help with the temp.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alienguts*
> 
> Does anybody know how to disable the 70C throttling for a 670?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Throttling at 70?
> 
> There must be something else causing the throttle. Either you back down the clocks or aggressively turn your fan profile to help with the temp.


No that throttle is built into the 600 series gpu's. there is nothing you can do other than get a waterblock. The gpu will throttle at 70c and like every 4 to 6c it after will throttle more and more.


----------



## Edkiefer

My 660ti PE/OC has min and max temp throttle point .
meaning untill it gets to 60c it down clocks 13mhz and then once it gets to 70c it starts to down clock 13mhz there and next I think is 80c but I never get above low 60c .
With good cooler and custom fan profile you should be able to stay in 60-69c range , unless your cranking massive voltage and clocks .


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> No that throttle is built into the 600 series gpu's. there is nothing you can do other than get a waterblock. The gpu will throttle at 70c and like every 4 to 6c it after will throttle more and more.


When I had a Galaxy 670GC2 (built on 680 pcb), I flashed an asus 770 vbios to it, that got rid of throttling at 70C. The asus bios was the only one I could get to work somewhat well with the 670, and it wasn't perfect (power limit bar could not be adjusted), but it did stop throttling.


----------



## alienguts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Throttling at 70?
> 
> There must be something else causing the throttle. Either you back down the clocks or aggressively turn your fan profile to help with the temp.


Yea the throttle table for 670 in general starts at 70C. Reduces RMAs so I'm sure the manufacturers love if.
On my Gigabytes the table is actually a more aggressive throttle than the 13mhz starting at 70C unless the polling in Furmark is way off... It seems to be more like a flat value though once it maxes around 73C the temp doesn't go up anymore but its dropped like 60mhz to 1189.
Only time I ever encounter throttling is in the Furmark bench so it doesn't really even matter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> When I had a Galaxy 670GC2 (built on 680 pcb), I flashed an asus 770 vbios to it, that got rid of throttling at 70C. The asus bios was the only one I could get to work somewhat well with the 670, and it wasn't perfect (power limit bar could not be adjusted), but it did stop throttling.


I had read that Galaxy brand doesn't throttle, but the bios was not compatible with my Gigabytes. Guess that wasn't all Galaxies. That's wierd though an ASUS 770 onto a Galaxy 670... Pretty positive I couldn't SLI even if I got a different model's bios to eliminate throttling on one card.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alienguts*
> 
> Yea the throttle table for 670 in general starts at 70C. Reduces RMAs so I'm sure the manufacturers love if.
> On my Gigabytes the table is actually a more aggressive throttle than the 13mhz starting at 70C unless the polling in Furmark is way off... It seems to be more like a flat value though once it maxes around 73C the temp doesn't go up anymore but its dropped like 60mhz to 1189.
> Only time I ever encounter throttling is in the Furmark bench so it doesn't really even matter
> I had read that Galaxy brand doesn't throttle, but the bios was not compatible with my Gigabytes. Guess that wasn't all Galaxies. That's wierd though an ASUS 770 onto a Galaxy 670... Pretty positive I couldn't SLI even if I got a different model's bios to eliminate throttling on one card.


It definitely throttled stock, and with every other vbios outside of the asus 770 one. I had two in SLI and the top card was getting a bit toasty, (78-80C), that was when I started flashing different vbios for the 700-series. I tried every 770 vbios, by every manufacturer on techpowerup at the time looking for the one that worked the best.

What would have been ideal, but I could never find, would have been a GTX 760Ti oem vbios, that card was a true 700 series rebadge of the 670.


----------



## jmcosta

hi
do you guys know how to vmod the asus gtx660ti top?

thanks


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> hi
> do you guys know how to vmod the asus gtx660ti top?
> 
> thanks


Give more info on what your looking for . Do you want to just raise GPU voltage during boost clocks ?
You can easy do this yourself using KBT by adjusting the top sliders from 1.162>1.187v

or if you want someone to do it , you need to post your bios .


----------



## ramnesia

i have 2 questions, i have an asus GTX670 DCU2 the bios mod should work right? because the max i can get on stock bios is 1163mhz
should i use KBT instead?


----------



## alienguts

ramnesia my opinion is use both; edit the rom after you generate it.


----------



## ramnesia

okay. i only need to edit the voltage to 1.23mv. right?
i didnt know which slider to u use in KBT


----------



## jmcosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Give more info on what your looking for . Do you want to just raise GPU voltage during boost clocks ?
> You can easy do this yourself using KBT by adjusting the top sliders from 1.162>1.187v
> 
> or if you want someone to do it , you need to post your bios .


oh sorry, my bios its already unlocked. series 600 have voltage lock at 1.21 and i like to g0 higher with hard mod
i just don't know how with this pcb


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramnesia*
> 
> okay. i only need to edit the voltage to 1.23mv. right?
> 
> i didnt know which slider to u use in KBT


Open your bios and set the two top voltage sliders and set min/max = 1.212 .
AFAIK that is highest you can go on 6xx and will try and force the max 1.212v

You can also set both top voltage to only 1.187v on min/max values, this will allow boost to go up to 1.212 but it depends on clock speed .


----------



## ramnesia

i got it thank you. after that i flash with nvflash.


----------



## alienguts

Yea the gpu voltage is locked to 1.212 by nvidia standards to knock down RMA instances.


----------



## ramnesia

If i set both the min and max to 1.21 will the voltage decrease on idle or that isn't necessary?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramnesia*
> 
> If i set both the min and max to 1.21 will the voltage decrease on idle or that isn't necessary?


It will still idle. But only set it for the min-max values at the top and the p00 stage as those are your gpu max voltage and min voltage limits and p00 is the high performance mode.


----------



## Edkiefer

When is P0 high performance used ?
is it base clock speeds and the two top max voltage limits are for boost voltages ?

I notice on my stock 660ti vewing youtube , which goes to baseclock 1019 , the voltage goes above the P0 voltage (0.987) , it goes to 1.03 .
So your saying to raise P0 to , both min and max or just max one


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> When is P0 high performance used ?
> is it base clock speeds and the two top max voltage limits are for boost voltages ?
> 
> I notice on my stock 660ti vewing youtube , which goes to baseclock 1019 , the voltage goes above the P0 voltage (0.987) , it goes to 1.03 .
> So your saying to raise P0 to , both min and max or just max one


the p00 voltage is set higher than 1.03v at stock it caps at 1.175 or 1.187 it activates when the card is under full load. those max voltages control how high or low tha card can go period.


----------



## Edkiefer

GK104.zip 171k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the p00 voltage is set higher than 1.03v at stock it caps at 1.175 or 1.187 it activates when the card is under full load. those max voltages control how high or low tha card can go period.


Ok , I don't have issue with voltages as I use MSI to control them , but I was working on test bios that would give me some headroom on TDP if I get higher res monitor were I might hit TDP limit .

If you got time could you take a look at it , in zip is stock bios and the moded one I did with power edited in power tables 1, 3, and 9 .
I also raised voltage limit 10mv in one ,just for added some as base , I can add more through AB in a profile . what would be good value for P00 in that case , it is very low as you can see but there no issues upto 1280 with 30mv+ added in AB with stock bios .
Maybe not even worth modifing bios with voltage on MSI PE cards

card is MSI 660ti PE/OC (2x 6pin PCI-E plugs )

PS: IF you modify, you can just do the one with voltage and I can take it from there . It no rush as just looking at options .
I am not 100% sure on 1 and 3 power fields with new KBT , this card at 100% power limits TPD kicks in at 93-94% which seems odd and I was thinking it cause might be the 1 and 3 power table fields being lower than 9 field which is the slider adjustment limit one .


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> GK104.zip 171k .zip file
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the p00 voltage is set higher than 1.03v at stock it caps at 1.175 or 1.187 it activates when the card is under full load. those max voltages control how high or low tha card can go period.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok , I don't have issue with voltages as I use MSI to control them , but I was working on test bios that would give me some headroom on TDP if I get higher res monitor were I might hit TDP limit .
> 
> If you got time could you take a look at it , in zip is stock bios and the moded one I did with power edited in power tables 1, 3, and 9 .
> I also raised voltage limit 10mv in one ,just for added some as base , I can add more through AB in a profile . what would be good value for P00 in that case , it is very low as you can see but there no issues upto 1280 with 30mv+ added in AB with stock bios .
> Maybe not even worth modifing bios with voltage on MSI PE cards
> 
> card is MSI 660ti PE/OC (2x 6pin PCI-E plugs )
> 
> PS: IF you modify, you can just do the one with voltage and I can take it from there . It no rush as just looking at options .
> I am not 100% sure on 1 and 3 power fields with new KBT , this card at 100% power limits TPD kicks in at 93-94% which seems odd and I was thinking it cause might be the 1 and 3 power table fields being lower than 9 field which is the slider adjustment limit one .
Click to expand...

these are nice but now i must point out a few things.

Because i want you to learn i will point out the things that have to be taken into account:

1. On the power table tab your TDP is number 8 and in order to add more power number 8 must always be more than 9 however they can run the same number. TDP is defined here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermal_design_power and after reading and understanding that you now realize that TDP Also determines how much power you can have. so whatever 8 is you can also set 9 to.

2. The rails must be altered to match the TDP and Power target but you must remember when changing all these values that Def= Default and Max is the limit imposed for as high as it goes so if you want to run these values you should set them in the Def field so that they do it automatically and you dont have to set it everytime.

3. to use this extra power the stock voltage will not carry t all so now your card is no longer limited by power and is now limited by voltage so you have to raise the voltage and so default voltage max is 1.175 so 1.200v or 1.212v needs to be set to carry the power. (this however is a general statement and not specific to your card but since this is gk104 it can handle the extra voltage.). See here for voltage definition: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voltage In this table set min and max voltages to one or set the max voltage and the card will run the min until you tell it to run higher.

4. You have on board x2 6pin connectors. 6pin connectors pull 75w each and the pcie slot pulls another 75w. This totals 225w that you can pull and now that you have the voltage you can set it in the bios for the rails, power, and tdp.

5. The biggest thing about overclocking is stability because instability represents the risk of something becoming damaged because something isn't set correctly. So in overclocking clocking too high is a huge factor in acquiring instability and when taking that into account I would think 1306MHz is too high to start with after flashing a untested bios so you would limit boost and oc the rest of the way to see how high you can oc your card. This is why i limit boost to 1228MHz instead of leaving it at 1306MHz.

6. The final thing to do is always review your bios you created 3 times after modding it and compare it to the original so you know and remember what you tweaked . This way you have a starting point for trying again and you will also have a general idea of what to try differently and not use.

here is a example of the bios under newmod.rom and compare it with your bios to understand what i changed.

GK1049.zip 227k .zip file


Note: These values are different with every card and power connectors rating for how many wattts they can pull are also dependant on voltage.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> these are nice but now i must point out a few things.
> 
> Because i want you to learn i will point out the things that have to be taken into account:
> 
> 1. On the power table tab your TDP is number 8 and in order to add more power number 8 must always be more than 9 however they can run the same number. TDP is defined here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermal_design_power and after reading and understanding that you now realize that TDP Also determines how much power you can have. so whatever 8 is you can also set 9 to.
> 
> 2. The rails must be altered to match the TDP and Power target but you must remember when changing all these values that Def= Default and Max is the limit imposed for as high as it goes so if you want to run these values you should set them in the Def field so that they do it automatically and you dont have to set it everytime.
> 
> 3. to use this extra power the stock voltage will not carry t all so now your card is no longer limited by power and is now limited by voltage so you have to raise the voltage and so default voltage max is 1.175 so 1.200v or 1.212v needs to be set to carry the power. (this however is a general statement and not specific to your card but since this is gk104 it can handle the extra voltage.). See here for voltage definition: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voltage In this table set min and max voltages to one or set the max voltage and the card will run the min until you tell it to run higher.
> 
> 4. You have on board x2 6pin connectors. 6pin connectors pull 75w each and the pcie slot pulls another 75w. This totals 225w that you can pull and now that you have the voltage you can set it in the bios for the rails, power, and tdp.
> 
> 5. The biggest thing about overclocking is stability because instability represents the risk of something becoming damaged because something isn't set correctly. So in overclocking clocking too high is a huge factor in acquiring instability and when taking that into account I would think 1306MHz is too high to start with after flashing a untested bios so you would limit boost and oc the rest of the way to see how high you can oc your card. This is why i limit boost to 1228MHz instead of leaving it at 1306MHz.
> 
> 6. The final thing to do is always review your bios you created 3 times after modding it and compare it to the original so you know and remember what you tweaked . This way you have a starting point for trying again and you will also have a general idea of what to try differently and not use.
> 
> here is a example of the bios under newmod.rom and compare it with your bios to understand what i changed.
> 
> GK1049.zip 227k .zip file
> 
> 
> Note: These values are different with every card and power connectors rating for how many wattts they can pull are also dependant on voltage.


Thanks I will look at it .
1) Yup I know from older KBT that the 8 was max TDP , what I thought this was for whole vid card (GPU+memory) that is why I left 9 slightly lower than 8 , I was just being on safe side , I know many used to set max on both = to each other .
So table 1, 3 are only rails ? ,#5 is PCI-E rail right (the 66w ones) ? .
2) Yes, I only set the one default to default ,since I use AB i use a 114% but raising def might be good option
3) on voltage since any boost to it gives boost in clock ,when doing it in bios , for this card since I have full voltage on core, memory and aux , probably best to just use software . I can go above 1.3v now and I don't need that high .

4( yes, will check out the bios .
5) yes, that is a problem when raising the voltage, this card has high boost limit clock (1306) .

6) Thanks for explanation , I have been messing with this card since it came out 2 yrs ago , its mainly the new setting available in 1.27 KBT I wasn't sure of .
Thanks for bios .


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> these are nice but now i must point out a few things.
> 
> Because i want you to learn i will point out the things that have to be taken into account:
> 
> 1. On the power table tab your TDP is number 8 and in order to add more power number 8 must always be more than 9 however they can run the same number. TDP is defined here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermal_design_power and after reading and understanding that you now realize that TDP Also determines how much power you can have. so whatever 8 is you can also set 9 to.
> 
> 2. The rails must be altered to match the TDP and Power target but you must remember when changing all these values that Def= Default and Max is the limit imposed for as high as it goes so if you want to run these values you should set them in the Def field so that they do it automatically and you dont have to set it everytime.
> 
> 3. to use this extra power the stock voltage will not carry t all so now your card is no longer limited by power and is now limited by voltage so you have to raise the voltage and so default voltage max is 1.175 so 1.200v or 1.212v needs to be set to carry the power. (this however is a general statement and not specific to your card but since this is gk104 it can handle the extra voltage.). See here for voltage definition: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voltage In this table set min and max voltages to one or set the max voltage and the card will run the min until you tell it to run higher.
> 
> 4. You have on board x2 6pin connectors. 6pin connectors pull 75w each and the pcie slot pulls another 75w. This totals 225w that you can pull and now that you have the voltage you can set it in the bios for the rails, power, and tdp.
> 
> 5. The biggest thing about overclocking is stability because instability represents the risk of something becoming damaged because something isn't set correctly. So in overclocking clocking too high is a huge factor in acquiring instability and when taking that into account I would think 1306MHz is too high to start with after flashing a untested bios so you would limit boost and oc the rest of the way to see how high you can oc your card. This is why i limit boost to 1228MHz instead of leaving it at 1306MHz.
> 
> 6. The final thing to do is always review your bios you created 3 times after modding it and compare it to the original so you know and remember what you tweaked . This way you have a starting point for trying again and you will also have a general idea of what to try differently and not use.
> 
> here is a example of the bios under newmod.rom and compare it with your bios to understand what i changed.
> 
> GK1049.zip 227k .zip file
> 
> 
> Note: These values are different with every card and power connectors rating for how many wattts they can pull are also dependant on voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I will look at it .
> 1) Yup I know from older KBT that the 8 was max TDP , what I thought this was for whole vid card (GPU+memory) that is why I left 9 slightly lower than 8 , I was just being on safe side , I know many used to set max on both = to each other .
> So table 1, 3 are only rails ? ,#5 is PCI-E rail right (the 66w ones) ? .
> 2) Yes, I only set the one default to default ,since I use AB i use a 114% but raising def might be good option
> 3) on voltage since any boost to it gives boost in clock ,when doing it in bios , for this card since I have full voltage on core, memory and aux , probably best to just use software . I can go above 1.3v now and I don't need that high .
> 
> 4( yes, will check out the bios .
> 5) yes, that is a problem when raising the voltage, this card has high boost limit clock (1306) .
> 
> 6) Thanks for explanation , I have been messing with this card since it came out 2 yrs ago , its mainly the new setting available in 1.27 KBT I wasn't sure of .
> Thanks for bios .
Click to expand...

the small values are untouched as you can see in my bios. they will pull what they can automatically and won't work right with more. look at the newmod.rom i did and compare it to the stock bios and you will see what i changed.


----------



## ramnesia

I still didn't mod anything on my bios because i was trying to figure out what the other setting on KBT do.
This is the 1st tab on KBT


I got the part of the voltge and the P00. They should look like this


When i opened the boost tables i saw that my max table clock is 1202MHz, can i tweak it more?


----------



## Edkiefer

Hi , do you use software to control your OC ?

the two boost limiters , in the common tab "boost limit" controls how far the card will boost to by itself .

The max table boost controls what clocks are used for under load (see the green boxes (min/max) then the whole yellow range .
you notice if you raise it a notch it will raise then whole clock table range .

AFAIK, you can always go above these with OC app like AB .
So I could be wrong but you want the table boost to be equal to or above the boost limit value


----------



## ramnesia

I use AB to overclock.
I am gonna flash with the voltage settings and see how far i can overclock with AB. If i couldn't pass the 1202MHz can i raise the table boost?
Should i bump the min fan speed to 30% or leave it at 10%?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramnesia*
> 
> I use AB to overclock.
> I am gonna flash with the voltage settings and see how far i can overclock with AB. If i couldn't pass the 1202MHz can i raise the table boost?
> Should i bump the min fan speed to 30% or leave it at 10%?


I use AB to , what I would do is this , you can leave the fan alone for now as you probably have to reflash once you find max boost limit value .
I would make a fan profile in AB , you can set it for min of 30% and aggressive curve up (you can always tweak it lower if sound bothers you) .

Don't run AB with any OC offset as bios will boost clocks up higher than before because of raised voltage .
You might even want to start with negative gpu core offset for first run .

then find sweet spot of stable clocks and from your results you should then be able to set final fan min % and clock limits .


----------



## ramnesia

Ok flashing was successful.
I ran heaven benchmark 4.0 and didn't change anything in AB. I crashed @1202 Mhz.
-10 offset which is 1183mhz i crashed.
-20 offset which is 1179mhz i didn't crash.
All i gained is a jump from 1163mhz to 1179mhz from raising the voltage.
Is there something else i can do?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramnesia*
> 
> Ok flashing was successful.
> I ran heaven benchmark 4.0 and didn't change anything in AB. I crashed @1202 Mhz.
> -10 offset which is 1183mhz i crashed.
> -20 offset which is 1179mhz i didn't crash.
> All i gained is a jump from 1163mhz to 1179mhz from raising the voltage.
> Is there something else i can do?


Give the card the power to support the higher voltage.


----------



## ramnesia

With power,do you mean the power percent slider in AB or BIOS power table. Maybe if you can help me with that.
I read what you wrote before on the power table and that made me want to adjust those buy my knowledge is limited so i didn't touch them.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramnesia*
> 
> With power,do you mean the power percent slider in AB or BIOS power table. Maybe if you can help me with that.
> I read what you wrote before on the power table and that made me want to adjust those buy my knowledge is limited so i didn't touch them.


I'm referring to your power table in the bios. The oc software is irrelevant because it relies on the bios so if we set it in the bios then we don't have to set it in windows. What voltage are you running and post you bios I will adjust it accordingly. You are wise not to touch that table as you can harm the card if done incorrectly.


----------



## Edkiefer

ramnesia , what was the TDP power maxing out in Heven ?

djthrottleboi , shouldn't it just throttle down if he hitting TDP limits , 1187 is not much draw , though we don't know what def/max power are yet .

I guess it could be a very low TDP table but only 13+ mhz bump for 30mv just seems off ,
hmm when he limits OC with -20 I wonder if it is even boosting to 1.2v


----------



## ramnesia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> ramnesia , what was the TDP power maxing out in Heven ?
> 
> djthrottleboi , shouldn't it just throttle down if he hitting TDP limits , 1187 is not much draw , though we don't know what def/max power are yet .
> 
> I guess it could be a very low TDP table but only 13+ mhz bump for 30mv just seems off ,
> hmm when he limits OC with -20 I wonder if it is even boosting to 1.2v


Take a look at what i noticed
this run was with 100% power in AB -20Offset

i noticed i am throttling and the max power was 104%

this run with 122% power in AB -20Offset

i didnt throttle and the max power was 105%

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I'm referring to your power table in the bios. The oc software is irrelevant because it relies on the bios so if we set it in the bios then we don't have to set it in windows. What voltage are you running and post you bios I will adjust it accordingly. You are wise not to touch that table as you can harm the card if done incorrectly.


my voltage is the same as the one i set in the bios 1.21v

here is my original bios "GK104.rom" and the one i modified "modrom.rom"

GK104Bios.zip 112k .zip file


----------



## Edkiefer

Yes, the power table 100% def are low , by default bios .
was the 122% power crashing also ,you don't have much headroom it seems , even at 122% you got maybe 10% of headroom with those low clocks .

That stock bios look odd to me, the power table 1 and 3 at max are real high 240w , most times those are same as def 100% and your max TDP is low at 200w max .

See what djthrottleboi says .


----------



## ramnesia

yes the 122% power was crashing.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramnesia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> ramnesia , what was the TDP power maxing out in Heven ?
> 
> djthrottleboi , shouldn't it just throttle down if he hitting TDP limits , 1187 is not much draw , though we don't know what def/max power are yet .
> 
> I guess it could be a very low TDP table but only 13+ mhz bump for 30mv just seems off ,
> hmm when he limits OC with -20 I wonder if it is even boosting to 1.2v
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at what i noticed
> this run was with 100% power in AB -20Offset
> 
> i noticed i am throttling and the max power was 104%
> 
> this run with 122% power in AB -20Offset
> 
> i didnt throttle and the max power was 105%
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I'm referring to your power table in the bios. The oc software is irrelevant because it relies on the bios so if we set it in the bios then we don't have to set it in windows. What voltage are you running and post you bios I will adjust it accordingly. You are wise not to touch that table as you can harm the card if done incorrectly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my voltage is the same as the one i set in the bios 1.21v
> 
> here is my original bios "GK104.rom" and the one i modified "modrom.rom"
> 
> GK104Bios.zip 112k .zip file
Click to expand...

the stock bios has been partial modded and is not completely stock. you have lot of power set but no voltage to carry it. see what i typed to Edkiefer earlier. also you power target sider is no longer adjustable.


----------



## Edkiefer

Is this your card ?

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GeForce_GTX_670_Direct_Cu_II/4.html
with 2 6pin PCI-E plugs , thats 225w card so those 240w values look odd in power table 1, 3, .

Edit: Just checked and that is right values for that card, thought maybe you might of mixed it up or modded them by accident .


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Is this your card ?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GeForce_GTX_670_Direct_Cu_II/4.html
> with 2 6pin PCI-E plugs , thats 225w card so those 240w values look odd in power table 1, 3, .


he can pull that much if he has enough voltage. but i set them down a little for a starting point.


----------



## ramnesia

no that is not my card
thats my card http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1673/asus-gtx-670-directcu-ii.html


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> he can pull that much if he has enough voltage. but i set them down a little for a starting point.


Ok, I am little confussed , I checked the bios he modded and power table did match ones from Asus 670DCii over at techpower bios database .

he is only running 140w at def 100% and 172max ,with TDP of 172/200 ,so those should be raised


----------



## ramnesia

Thank you guys for trying to help me.
I am also confused and didn't understand what i am going to do.@djthrottleboi did u make any changes to my bios?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramnesia*
> 
> Thank you guys for trying to help me.
> I am also confused and didn't understand what i am going to do.@djthrottleboi did u make any changes to my bios?


Take a look at this bios, I edited your newmod bios (newmod_test1.rom ).
Look at power tables now (8 and 9 ) are your TDP and target power . So now your card with slider =100% went from 140w to 200w and at max slider 107% you went from 170w to now 210w . total card TDP is now 225w max as set in power table 8 . I raised 1, and 3 higher but no higher than 225w as I don't thnk you need it .

So I edited only the power tables 1, 3, 8 and 9 . If you wanted to run no slider max, only 100% you could set the def 100% and max of each of those to 225/225w too .
I left it with small 107% max .

If your not ok with ok'ing these values yourself ,then maybe wait for djthrottleboi to ok or mod it .

GK104BiosAsus670DCii.zip 168k .zip file


----------



## Wirerat

I only run at 120% on my 660ti pe/oc sli. I backed down tbe voltage from 1.212 as the added heat was a bit much with sli. I set the voltage to stock and it still boosts the voltage higher with just the added power headroom.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I only run at 120% on my 660ti pe/oc sli. I backed down tbe voltage from 1.212 as the added heat was a bit much with sli. I set the voltage to stock and it still boosts the voltage higher with just the added power headroom.


I am assuming you mean in bios as PE can do software voltage to 100+mv in AB .
What value did you lower it to, the stock values are 1.150v on top 2 voltage sliders in KBT (min/max = 1.150v ) .
1.150v will under boost go to 1.175v max .

You should always save the stock bios for ref at anytime .


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramnesia*
> 
> no that is not my card
> thats my card http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1673/asus-gtx-670-directcu-ii.html


then you ca pull 300w i thougt you had a 660ti i fell asleep and slept for 14 hours but here's a 300w newmod.rom and this has the power you need.

modrom.zip 166k .zip file
 flash newmod.rom i am so sick.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> I am assuming you mean in bios as PE can do software voltage to 100+mv in AB .
> What value did you lower it to, the stock values are 1.150v on top 2 voltage sliders in KBT (min/max = 1.150v ) .
> 1.150v will under boost go to 1.175v max .
> 
> You should always save the stock bios for ref at anytime .


yes I still have still have stock bios.

I set it to 1.185. That accounts for the added voltage I gave up moving to the newest version of afterburner. Its a old version that unlock the cards +100mv.

Both cards hit 1260 now. With 1.212 they were at 1306/1324. But like said the added heat made it not worth it to me.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> I am assuming you mean in bios as PE can do software voltage to 100+mv in AB .
> What value did you lower it to, the stock values are 1.150v on top 2 voltage sliders in KBT (min/max = 1.150v ) .
> 1.150v will under boost go to 1.175v max .
> 
> You should always save the stock bios for ref at anytime .
> 
> 
> 
> yes I still have still have stock bios.
> 
> I set it to 1.185. That accounts for the added voltage I gave up moving to the newest version of afterburner. Its a old version that unlock the cards +100mv.
> 
> Both cards hit 1260 now. With 1.212 they were at 1306/1324. But like said the added heat made it not worth it to me.
Click to expand...

we are the vets in this thread now wirerat


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> we are the vets in this thread now wirerat


yea. Well its been that way a long time. You were carrying the thread since like 6 months ago.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> we are the vets in this thread now wirerat
> 
> 
> 
> yea. Well its been that way a long time. You were carrying the thread since like 6 months ago.
Click to expand...

yep lol still am. this one and the 660(non ti) owners thread as well. somebody's got to keep these cards intact while pumping more power into them. those options nvflash -4 -5 -6 has really screwed enough people


----------



## ramnesia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Take a look at this bios, I edited your newmod bios (newmod_test1.rom ).
> Look at power tables now (8 and 9 ) are your TDP and target power . So now your card with slider =100% went from 140w to 200w and at max slider 107% you went from 170w to now 210w . total card TDP is now 225w max as set in power table 8 . I raised 1, and 3 higher but no higher than 225w as I don't thnk you need it .
> 
> So I edited only the power tables 1, 3, 8 and 9 . If you wanted to run no slider max, only 100% you could set the def 100% and max of each of those to 225/225w too .
> I left it with small 107% max .
> 
> If your not ok with ok'ing these values yourself ,then maybe wait for djthrottleboi to ok or mod it .
> 
> GK104BiosAsus670DCii.zip 168k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> then you ca pull 300w i thougt you had a 660ti i fell asleep and slept for 14 hours but here's a 300w newmod.rom and this has the power you need.
> 
> modrom.zip 166k .zip file
> flash newmod.rom i am so sick.


If thats what my card can handle i am gonna flash the 300w mod.
But guys why the nvfalsh -4-5-6 screwed people?
That is the command i used to flash when i started flashing.
Good job guys.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> then you ca pull 300w i thougt you had a 660ti i fell asleep and slept for 14 hours but here's a 300w newmod.rom and this has the power you need.
> 
> modrom.zip 166k .zip file
> flash newmod.rom i am so sick.


Just so I understand, I thought his card is a 225w card (2 pin6 PCI-E) or you saying it can handle more than its rated wattage .
680 have 6+8 pin, 300w or is this special 670 with 6+ 8 .

Also does power table 1, and 3 rail = PCI-E power inputs or something else .

Also I see most bioses run only 66w though PCI-E MB slot (power table 5 in his bios ) . There room to raise this right, if we needed more headroom , to 75w ?


----------



## ramnesia

My gtx670 is connected with 2pin6 pci-e.
The official asus website for this card
https://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/GTX670DC22GD5/specifications/
Not to get confused.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramnesia*
> 
> If thats what my card can handle i am gonna flash the 300w mod.
> But guys why the nvfalsh -4-5-6 screwed people?
> That is the command i used to flash when i started flashing.
> Good job guys.


Haven't flashed bios in while but those options allow mismatching of ID and versions (-5 -6 )

http://forums.laptopvideo2go.com/topic/30673-nvflash-latest-versions/
overridetype 5 Allow firmware and adapter PCI device ID mismatch.
overridesub 6 Allow firmware and adapter PCI subsystem ID mismatch.

I had to search for list , there really should be readme list of options with NVflash

So this can get you into trouble even if you find same model bios to DL, memory can be different timings depending on manufacture .
That's why it always best to mod your bios, from your card only , anything else could have issues depending on how broad hardware is used by manufacture .


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> then you ca pull 300w i thougt you had a 660ti i fell asleep and slept for 14 hours but here's a 300w newmod.rom and this has the power you need.
> 
> modrom.zip 166k .zip file
> flash newmod.rom i am so sick.
> 
> 
> 
> Just so I understand, I thought his card is a 225w card (2 pin6 PCI-E) or you saying it can handle more than its rated wattage .
> 680 have 6+8 pin, 300w or is this special 670 with 6+ 8 .
> 
> Also does power table 1, and 3 rail = PCI-E power inputs or something else .
> 
> Also I see most bioses run only 66w though PCI-E MB slot (power table 5 in his bios ) . There room to raise this right, if we needed more headroom , to 75w ?
Click to expand...

As i stated before there is no reason to raise the smaller rails. A;so their are so many reviews i'm not sure which one his is in any case but i gave him a lot more power because with higher voltages he will be allowed to transfer more power. so you give him more power and it will ensure he can handle the power as rbby's afterburner tool works with his card i believe. My 780 is rated450 but with 1.3v i can eat up to 500w maybe more. The little numbers however need not be changed and this is important as it affects your stability because the pcie slot powers VRAM and the fans i believe and unless you want more heat which you will also be getting from the rest of the card with increased power and one thing that will cook a card faster is the vram. so leave those values alone as you will be fine with what you have. 300w is good for a 225 limit and that card can handle 1.3v if the rbby tool is used.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> As i stated before there is no reason to raise the smaller rails. A;so their are so many reviews i'm not sure which one his is in any case but i gave him a lot more power because with higher voltages he will be allowed to transfer more power. so you give him more power and it will ensure he can handle the power as rbby's afterburner tool works with his card i believe. My 780 is rated450 but with 1.3v i can eat up to 500w maybe more. The little numbers however need not be changed and this is important as it affects your stability because the pcie slot powers VRAM and the fans i believe and unless you want more heat which you will also be getting from the rest of the card with increased power and one thing that will cook a card faster is the vram. so leave those values alone as you will be fine with what you have. 300w is good for a 225 limit and that card can handle 1.3v if the rbby tool is used.


Ok, I got it , it can safely use more than rated at . I always thought there was a hardware limit , meaning raising past the rated TDP just doesn't do anything . But maybe that was will old KBT or only certain cards , I have never messed going higher .

Good to know, thanks for input .


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> As i stated before there is no reason to raise the smaller rails. A;so their are so many reviews i'm not sure which one his is in any case but i gave him a lot more power because with higher voltages he will be allowed to transfer more power. so you give him more power and it will ensure he can handle the power as rbby's afterburner tool works with his card i believe. My 780 is rated450 but with 1.3v i can eat up to 500w maybe more. The little numbers however need not be changed and this is important as it affects your stability because the pcie slot powers VRAM and the fans i believe and unless you want more heat which you will also be getting from the rest of the card with increased power and one thing that will cook a card faster is the vram. so leave those values alone as you will be fine with what you have. 300w is good for a 225 limit and that card can handle 1.3v if the rbby tool is used.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I got it , it can safely use more than rated at . I always thought there was a hardware limit , meaning raising past the rated TDP just doesn't do anything . But maybe that was will old KBT or only certain cards , I have never messed going higher .
> 
> Good to know, thanks for input .
Click to expand...

you have to raise tdp and power target together though. never have tdp lower than you power.


----------



## ramnesia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Haven't flashed bios in while but those options allow mismatching of ID and versions (-5 -6 )
> 
> http://forums.laptopvideo2go.com/topic/30673-nvflash-latest-versions/
> overridetype 5 Allow firmware and adapter PCI device ID mismatch.
> overridesub 6 Allow firmware and adapter PCI subsystem ID mismatch.
> 
> I had to search for list , there really should be readme list of options with NVflash
> 
> So this can get you into trouble even if you find same model bios to DL, memory can be different timings depending on manufacture .
> That's why it always best to mod your bios, from your card only , anything else could have issues depending on how broad hardware is used by manufacture .


but i shouldn't have messed up anything in my case?
so the correct flash command is
nvflash --protectoff
nvflash filename.rom


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramnesia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Haven't flashed bios in while but those options allow mismatching of ID and versions (-5 -6 )
> 
> http://forums.laptopvideo2go.com/topic/30673-nvflash-latest-versions/
> overridetype 5 Allow firmware and adapter PCI device ID mismatch.
> overridesub 6 Allow firmware and adapter PCI subsystem ID mismatch.
> 
> I had to search for list , there really should be readme list of options with NVflash
> 
> So this can get you into trouble even if you find same model bios to DL, memory can be different timings depending on manufacture .
> That's why it always best to mod your bios, from your card only , anything else could have issues depending on how broad hardware is used by manufacture .
> 
> 
> 
> but i shouldn't have messed up anything in my case?
> so the correct flash command is
> nvflash --protectoff
> nvflash filename.rom
Click to expand...

yes this is correct because if a bios matches your card it will flash successfully but if it does not then it will not flash.


----------



## ramnesia

What is happening is so weird.
With the new bios i also crashed in heaven at 1202MHz. the weird thing is my power % was 64% Max!


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramnesia*
> 
> What is happening is so weird.
> With the new bios i also crashed in heaven at 1202MHz. the weird thing is my power % was 64% Max!


GPU-Z or AB is showing steady 1.212v ?
Is 1183 stable now ?
Since your bios is now 300w support, the 64% says your using 192w approx wattage .

It sounds like that is just what the chip can do .
curious whats the ASIC of the card (right click on GPU_Z header for option to read it ) ?


----------



## ramnesia

when running heaven on gpuz its 1.212v and the same in AB
gpuz power consumption is 179.5% TDP
ASIC is 66.8%


----------



## ramnesia

oh let me check 1183MHZ, i have to restart.


----------



## ramnesia

HAHA i crashed before it finishes the run.


----------



## Edkiefer

So no gains , even with extra power overhead available .
ASIC is 66.8% is not really good, you generally want around 80+% , my MSI 660ti is 76% and does upper 1200's but thats 660ti .

Question , do you have separate PCI-e plugs from PSU , not a splitter ?


----------



## ramnesia

yes i can plug another one in the the PSU if i need to. right now i m using 1 cable and at the end there is 2 pin 6 pci-e


----------



## Edkiefer

try using 2 PCI-e from PSU so each 6pin has its own power plug .
Not sure it will change anything but worth a shot .


----------



## djthrottleboi

The process is to limit the boost clocks first then try it and if its still unstable then reduce the voltage in the bios a step at a time as the card does not like more voltage. try and maybe you will do good at 1.200v or 1.187v which is still a plus as you have te power. but there is also the issue that maybe the psu is not supplying what the cards requesting.


----------



## ramnesia

i ll try it later and tell you if anything changed.


----------



## ramnesia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> The process is to limit the boost clocks first then try it and if its still unstable then reduce the voltage in the bios a step at a time as the card does not like more voltage. try and maybe you will do good at 1.200v or 1.187v which is still a plus as you have te power. but there is also the issue that maybe the psu is not supplying what the cards requesting.


so you are suggesting now after i crashed on heaven at 1202MHz,i try to lower the voltage and try again.


----------



## Edkiefer

It is very normal to find on upping voltage you crash cause your boost clock goes up, so find stable boost clock by limiting how far it boosts .
You did that with 1176 so now try lower voltage, some chips don't like higher voltages .
I would still try separate PCI-e plugs first .


----------



## ramnesia

AH now i got it. then my next step, i give a try at the PCI-E cable and lower voltage.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramnesia*
> 
> AH now i got it. then my next step, i give a try at the PCI-E cable and lower voltage.


keep us updated however a 670 can run from the same line unless the psu is very old and it won't affect performance much. splitting 200w-300w only adds to 100-150w per line which is not much of a difference as 300w is nowhere near 850w and is less than 50% of the psu total power.


----------



## kevindd992002

@djthrottleboi

Hey man. I've been busy and away from the scene lately. How is everything going on here? Are there any new developments in terms of modding the BIOS of the 670's?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> @djthrottleboi
> 
> Hey man. I've been busy and away from the scene lately. How is everything going on here? Are there any new developments in terms of modding the BIOS of the 670's?


Depends on what you need. I have touched up my work and am a lot better. Can do it all now to give kepler the balance it needs.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Depends on what you need. I have touched up my work and am a lot better. Can do it all now to give kepler the balance it needs.


Well, I'll be reinstalling with Windows 8.1 now and wondering if there's a way to increase the OC of my vid cards? I mean, I only modified the BIOS using the old KGB where you modify a few settings already. I never tried modifying the advanced values that you see in the new KGB. Do you know what all of those values do now?


----------



## ramnesia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> It is very normal to find on upping voltage you crash cause your boost clock goes up, so find stable boost clock by limiting how far it boosts .
> You did that with 1176 so now try lower voltage, some chips don't like higher voltages .
> I would still try separate PCI-e plugs first .


I just tried using a seperate PCI-E cable but i got the same result, i crashed.
Now i am going to lower the voltage and try again.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramnesia*
> 
> I just tried using a seperate PCI-E cable but i got the same result, i crashed.
> Now i am going to lower the voltage and try again.


What was your highest completely stable clock before modding the bios?


----------



## ramnesia

It was 1163MHz.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramnesia*
> 
> It was 1163MHz.


Is that still stable?


----------



## ramnesia

after modding i am stable at 1176MHz.


----------



## General123

Okay so there was a gain, that is good. Everyone's gains are different,your's was just not that large.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Depends on what you need. I have touched up my work and am a lot better. Can do it all now to give kepler the balance it needs.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'll be reinstalling with Windows 8.1 now and wondering if there's a way to increase the OC of my vid cards? I mean, I only modified the BIOS using the old KGB where you modify a few settings already. I never tried modifying the advanced values that you see in the new KGB. Do you know what all of those values do now?
Click to expand...

i told you what they did then and i told you all values are different with each card. I could have just dids it for you lol. Its hard to explain for each card and a lot more easy for me to go in and change as i know what i'm looking for.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramnesia*
> 
> after modding i am stable at 1176MHz.


then I can limit your boost to that value and you can just run that.


----------



## ramnesia

I still have to test lower voltages.Right


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramnesia*
> 
> I still have to test lower voltages.Right


yes but if it doesn't increase the core clock capability its not a loss so don't worry about it. I want you to check lower voltages because maybe you card likes voltages lower.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i told you what they did then and i told you all values are different with each card. I could have just dids it for you lol. Its hard to explain for each card and a lot more easy for me to go in and change as i know what i'm looking for.
> then I can limit your boost to that value and you can just run that.


Who's they?

Well, yeah, it's possible that I give you the BIOS and let you modify it but I really want to know what the values do so that I can also adjust themselves







Can you help me with that when I we both have the time?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i told you what they did then and i told you all values are different with each card. I could have just dids it for you lol. Its hard to explain for each card and a lot more easy for me to go in and change as i know what i'm looking for.
> then I can limit your boost to that value and you can just run that.
> 
> 
> 
> Who's they?
> 
> Well, yeah, it's possible that I give you the BIOS and let you modify it but I really want to know what the values do so that I can also adjust themselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you help me with that when I we both have the time?
Click to expand...

So as i explained then that page on the power tab is your rail power, pcie power, tdp power, and your power target however I cannot tell you which is which due to the fact that every card is different.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> So as i explained then that page on the power tab is your rail power, pcie power, tdp power, and your power target however I cannot tell you which is which due to the fact that every card is different.


Yeah, sorry I just forgot about it since I never configured those or what "general" values I should try when overclocking. I'll start OC;ing soon and can you guide me through this again?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> So as i explained then that page on the power tab is your rail power, pcie power, tdp power, and your power target however I cannot tell you which is which due to the fact that every card is different.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sorry I just forgot about it since I never configured those or what "general" values I should try when overclocking. I'll start OC;ing soon and can you guide me through this again?
Click to expand...

well it depends really on the card. Again that is not something I can generally answer and as I am not liable for any damages that occur from this process then you would be the one who is out a card and also you would have to replace it which makes me more hesitant to just tell you how to do it generally. Blind oc'ing and modding is the worst. However you could just give me your bios and then when i send it back you can look at the differences between the stock bios and the modded bios.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Anybody have an unlocked MSI 660ti Power Edition bios ? For some reason gpuz 0.7.8 won't read my bios. Just says nvflash has stopped working.









Edit: Downloaded 0.7.7 and it worked...

GK104MSIPE.zip 116k .zip file

Could somebody unlock voltage on this bios for me please


----------



## djthrottleboi

let me know if its not stable.

GK104MSIPE.zip 233k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Anybody have an unlocked MSI 660ti Power Edition bios ? For some reason gpuz 0.7.8 won't read my bios. Just says nvflash has stopped working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Downloaded 0.7.7 and it worked...
> 
> GK104MSIPE.zip 116k .zip file
> 
> Could somebody unlock voltage on this bios for me please


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Any reason it wouldn't be stable ? Isn't it the exact same bios but with the ability to go to 1.212v ?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Any reason it wouldn't be stable ? Isn't it the exact same bios but with the ability to go to 1.212v ?


He raised the max voltage and P0 state to 1.212v he raised the power table to, to 300w , but hold off loading it as I think there might be issue with it .
wait for his comfirm it ok .

PS, he limited max OC in bios to 1228 cause when your raise voltage , bios will OC to new max (it will go above the 1202 stock boost clock) .


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Ummmm ok thanks...


----------



## Edkiefer

Just so you know what I am talking about ,open the newmod bios in KBT 1.27 and go to power table tab and look down to 8th table which is TDP one on a MSI 660ti .
you see the ref 100% is one 0 to many .
I am sure he meant to set the min/max =300w or 300000 value .

So you can easy fix yourself or wait for his reply .

I PM him too .


----------



## djthrottleboi

i was tired when i did this but there is always the possibility of a card not liking higher voltages so thats what i'm looking for. this bios is complete

GK104MSIPE1.zip 233k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Ummmm ok thanks...


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Thanks. Now hope I can get a chance to try it out sometime this week.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Thanks. Now hope I can get a chance to try it out sometime this week.


keep me updated.


----------



## ramnesia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes but if it doesn't increase the core clock capability its not a loss so don't worry about it. I want you to check lower voltages because maybe you card likes voltages lower.


i tried to lower the voltage to 1.200v on the first 3 tables. i still couldn't get it stable at 1189mhz nor 1202mhz. i also noticed my voltages on AB went up to 1.212v, shouldn't it be 1.2v now?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramnesia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes but if it doesn't increase the core clock capability its not a loss so don't worry about it. I want you to check lower voltages because maybe you card likes voltages lower.
> 
> 
> 
> i tried to lower the voltage to 1.200v on the first 3 tables. i still couldn't get it stable at 1189mhz nor 1202mhz. i also noticed my voltages on AB went up to 1.212v, shouldn't it be 1.2v now?
Click to expand...

try reinstalling the drivers using a clean install option under custom install.


----------



## ramnesia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> try reinstalling the drivers using a clean install option under custom install.


I just did that and it is the same thing. maybe i should try with 1.187v.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramnesia*
> 
> I just did that and it is the same thing. maybe i should try with 1.187v.


I always thought 1.1875v will allow 1.212v just not forced .
Stock is 1.150v so I would try 1.175v , thats 20mv boost .


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramnesia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> try reinstalling the drivers using a clean install option under custom install.
> 
> 
> 
> I just did that and it is the same thing. maybe i should try with 1.187v.
Click to expand...

post the bios again and i will tweak it for the voltage.


----------



## ramnesia

okay thank you again.

newmod.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramnesia*
> 
> okay thank you again.
> 
> newmod.zip 56k .zip file


I tried something different with this card. I set your voltage at 1.150v but it can be raised to 1.212v however if the voltage doesn't act right this time then your driver needs to be completely removed and then you have to reboot and then install the new one because that would mean something is interfering with the cards voltage controller.

newmod.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## ramnesia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I tried something different with this card. I set your voltage at 1.150v but it can be raised to 1.212v however if the voltage doesn't act right this time then your driver needs to be completely removed and then you have to reboot and then install the new one because that would mean something is interfering with the cards voltage controller.
> 
> newmod.zip 56k .zip file


It is the same thing with the voltage goes up to 1.212v. I cleared everything from nvidia, cleaned the registry and restarted nothing is changing. i lowered to voltage in AB maybe it would help, getting the same result. did my card fall in love with 1.212v haha


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramnesia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I tried something different with this card. I set your voltage at 1.150v but it can be raised to 1.212v however if the voltage doesn't act right this time then your driver needs to be completely removed and then you have to reboot and then install the new one because that would mean something is interfering with the cards voltage controller.
> 
> newmod.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the same thing with the voltage goes up to 1.212v. I cleared everything from nvidia, cleaned the registry and restarted nothing is changing. i lowered to voltage in AB maybe it would help, getting the same result. did my card fall in love with 1.212v haha
Click to expand...

try with driver version 335 as nvidia recently changed the llc setting in their driver.


----------



## Outcasst

Hi, I'm currently using a modified 770 BIOS flashed to my 680.

It's going great, however there's one main issue; the fan speed. It seems the max fan speed RPM isn't as quick now. 100% on the 680 BIOS was about 5500RPM, however 100% on the 770 BIOS maxes out at 3500RPM.

Is there any way to correct this issue?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Hi, I'm currently using a modified 770 BIOS flashed to my 680.
> 
> It's going great, however there's one main issue; the fan speed. It seems the max fan speed RPM isn't as quick now. 100% on the 680 BIOS was about 5500RPM, however 100% on the 770 BIOS maxes out at 3500RPM.
> 
> Is there any way to correct this issue?


yeah thats going back to the original bios or having somebody use hex edit to correct the fan profile. Each bios is set for a specific card and fan type and the 600 series is different from the fan setting in the 700 series as they changed their styles and the way their fans were designed. Only @skyn3t and @OccamRazor can help you with that.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah thats going back to the original bios or having somebody use hex edit to correct the fan profile. Each bios is set for a specific card and fan type and the 600 series is different from the fan setting in the 700 series as they changed their styles and the way their fans were designed. *Only @skyn3t and @OccamRazor can help you with that*.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Hi, I'm currently using a modified 770 BIOS flashed to my 680.
> It's going great, however there's one main issue; the fan speed. It seems the max fan speed RPM isn't as quick now. 100% on the 680 BIOS was about 5500RPM, however 100% on the 770 BIOS maxes out at 3500RPM.
> *Is there any way to correct this issue?*


Send me the bios!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Send me the bios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


 GTX680.zip 57k .zip file


GTX770.zip 123k .zip file


Could I get the fan profile on the 680 BIOS transferred to the 770 BIOS?

Cheers.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah thats going back to the original bios or having somebody use hex edit to correct the fan profile. Each bios is set for a specific card and fan type and the 600 series is different from the fan setting in the 700 series as they changed their styles and the way their fans were designed. *Only @skyn3t and @OccamRazor can help you with that*.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Hi, I'm currently using a modified 770 BIOS flashed to my 680.
> It's going great, however there's one main issue; the fan speed. It seems the max fan speed RPM isn't as quick now. 100% on the 680 BIOS was about 5500RPM, however 100% on the 770 BIOS maxes out at 3500RPM.
> *Is there any way to correct this issue?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Send me the bios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

thanks @OccamRazor you guys are the best.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> GTX680.zip 57k .zip file
> 
> 
> GTX770.zip 123k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> Could I get the fan profile on the 680 BIOS transferred to the 770 BIOS?
> Cheers.


GTX 680

FAN MIN 1150RPM*
FAN MAX 4200RPM*

GTX 770

FAN MIN 1110RPM*
FAN MAX 3300RPM*
*Bios values

GTX 770 (Modified fan profile)

FAN MIN 20% = 1110RPM
FAN MAX 100% = 5000RPM

1st Temp Trigger point [email protected] 30% fan 1110RPM
2nd Temp Trigger point [email protected] 60% fan 3000RPM (Modified - Before 2450RPM)
3rd Temp Trigger point [email protected]% fan 5000RPM (Modified - Before 3300RPM)

Voltage unlock to 1,212V

GTX770test.zip 123k .zip file


Report back!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thanks @OccamRazor you guys are the best.


Glad to help!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Outcasst

Working perfectly, thank you!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Working perfectly, thank you!


Good!








Now, be careful with the 5000RPM setting, the fan will be at full stress and it will wear down faster, try not to set it to full all the time (why i set it only for 90C temp trigger), settle for a lower fan speed!
Enjoy!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, be careful with the 5000RPM setting, the fan will be at full stress and it will wear down faster, try not to set it to full all the time (why i set it only for 90C temp trigger), settle for a lower fan speed!
> Enjoy!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks for the heads up.

Just out of curiosity, would I need to hard mod in order to get above 1.212v?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, would I need to hard mod in order to get above 1.212v?


No, just try this:

Go to profiles folder inside Afterburner folder :



Now open the: VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27843842&REV_A1&BUS_3&DEV_0&FN_0.... files inside the profiles folder and add
these lines:

[settings]

VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h

OR

[settings]

VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h

Now save and close notepad and restart Afterburner, it will ask you to reboot!

I'm not sure it will work because i don't know where (never looked it up) the voltage controller "is" (Location=3:20h/4:20h) or if in fact is NCP4206 (most of 680 have it)!

But give it a shot!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> keep me updated.


So by the looks of it the power is not updated in this bios. In MSI afterburner it shows 100% with slider at the max and when I run a benchmark on the card it hits 100% and throttles quick dropping into the early 1100 mhz range. Stock was 1202 and stayed there constant... ???


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> keep me updated.
> 
> 
> 
> I updated power however be sure you flashed newmod.ROM. if not wait till I get my rig back online and I can fix that
> 
> So by the looks of it the power is not updated in this bios. In MSI afterburner it shows 100% with slider at the max and when I run a benchmark on the card it hits 100% and throttles quick dropping into the early 1100 mhz range. Stock was 1202 and stayed there constant... ???
Click to expand...


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*


I tried both roms in the folder n both performed the same. It was as if the power usage was like a stock 660ti. The pe stock is 50w or so more than a stock 1 when both are at 100%. Also it was not adjustable in afterburner. Even tried completely deleting afterburner and reinstalling. I've used bios from this thread on 5 670s and a 680 and never had this behaviour. Any suggestions would be helpful. Not sure if it's on my end or a prob with the bios.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 
> 
> I tried both roms in the folder n both performed the same. It was as if the power usage was like a stock 660ti. The pe stock is 50w or so more than a stock 1 when both are at 100%. Also it was not adjustable in afterburner. Even tried completely deleting afterburner and reinstalling. I've used bios from this thread on 5 670s and a 680 and never had this behaviour. Any suggestions would be helpful. Not sure if it's on my end or a prob with the bios.
Click to expand...

I updated power however since its not working wait till I get my rig back online and I can fix that.


----------



## Curleyyy

GTX 670
MSi AB

Freshly install 340.52 drivers
change vsync to off
prefer max performance
single display mode

+54 to get to 1100 boost clock.
+00 on the memory clock.
80% fan speed max 68c

Completes full run of Heaven 4.0

reinstall nvidia drivers
change vsync to off
prefer max performance
single display mode

reset msi afterburner to default

unlocks bios via kgb method
extracts bios via gpuz
kgb.exe gk104.rom unlock
install firestorm, import new unlocked rom/bios
restarts fine, load up afterburner

+54 to get back to 1100 boost clock
+00 on memory clock
+100 voltage (gpus shows 1.2120v)
power limit to 150
80% fan speed

run heaven 4.0, crash

restart msi, hit defaults
restart gpuz
open msi
set voltage to +0
power limit 122
clock +54
shader +0

run heaven
works fine, but for first two seconds there was lots of artifacts, big triangles, like tears
gpus shows 1.2120 voltage (even though afterburner has it set to +0)

tl;dr,

what's going on
is this normal behaviour
why can't i use the same clock frequency as before without drama

to me it sounds like since unlocking the bios i can't just crank the power limit from previous max 122 to current max 150 same with voltage?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snip!
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 670
> MSi AB
> 
> Freshly install 340.52 drivers
> change vsync to off
> prefer max performance
> single display mode
> 
> +54 to get to 1100 boost clock.
> +00 on the memory clock.
> 80% fan speed max 68c
> 
> Completes full run of Heaven 4.0
> 
> reinstall nvidia drivers
> change vsync to off
> prefer max performance
> single display mode
> 
> reset msi afterburner to default
> 
> unlocks bios via kgb method
> extracts bios via gpuz
> kgb.exe gk104.rom unlock
> install firestorm, import new unlocked rom/bios
> restarts fine, load up afterburner
> 
> +54 to get back to 1100 boost clock
> +00 on memory clock
> +100 voltage (gpus shows 1.2120v)
> power limit to 150
> 80% fan speed
> 
> run heaven 4.0, crash
> 
> restart msi, hit defaults
> restart gpuz
> open msi
> set voltage to +0
> power limit 122
> clock +54
> shader +0
> 
> run heaven
> works fine, but for first two seconds there was lots of artifacts, big triangles, like tears
> gpus shows 1.2120 voltage (even though afterburner has it set to +0)
> 
> tl;dr,
> 
> what's going on
> is this normal behaviour
> why can't i use the same clock frequency as before without drama
> 
> to me it sounds like since unlocking the bios i can't just crank the power limit from previous max 122 to current max 150 same with voltage?


because if you used the first page you need the power to support that voltage and unfortunately kgb cannot do the power table like i can.


----------



## Curleyyy

I'm sorry I don't quite follow.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> I'm sorry I don't quite follow.


did you follow thee instructions on the first page? if so then is more tweaking you have to do.


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> did you follow thee instructions on the first page? if so then is more tweaking you have to do.


Yeah I did. I read all of the spoilers, downloaded KGB, and followed the Flash guide with KGB precisely.

What other tweaking will I have to do?

These are the results after a heaven benchmark after unlocking the bios.


----------



## Edkiefer

One thing you have to remember , once you unlock the voltage the card will boost to higher clock, even with AB set to 0OC offset .

So you can't set offset same, start with 0 offset and see where clocks go compared to before .

Like noted above once you crank up voltage and clocks you need to raise power table which can be done better in KBT 1.27 ( there more options, fields to edit ) .


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> did you follow thee instructions on the first page? if so then is more tweaking you have to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I did. I read all of the spoilers, downloaded KGB, and followed the Flash guide with KGB precisely.
> 
> What other tweaking will I have to do?
> 
> These are the results after a heaven benchmark after unlocking the bios.
Click to expand...

post the original bios and i will mod it for you was what i was saying in the first message and then we can work from there.


----------



## Curleyyy

Edkiefer, thank you! I misinterpreted, though it's clicked now.

I'm not sure if this helps dj, though I was able to reach the following before modding/unlocking with kgb.

+54 Core Clock was stable, +55 Heaven crashed, although power & temp weren't hitting maximum, though voltage topped out.
+750 Memory Clock with minimal artifacts, I backed it down to +725 without seeing anything.

Original/Unmodified - GTX 670 BIOS
https://www.sendspace.com/file/ihrj7p


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Edkiefer, thank you! I misinterpreted, though it's clicked now.
> 
> I'm not sure if this helps dj, though I was able to reach the following before modding/unlocking with kgb.
> 
> +54 Core Clock was stable, +55 Heaven crashed, although power & temp weren't hitting maximum, though voltage topped out.
> +750 Memory Clock with minimal artifacts, I backed it down to +725 without seeing anything.
> 
> Original/Unmodified - GTX 670 BIOS
> https://www.sendspace.com/file/ihrj7p


try it out and keep me updated

Newfolder.zip 113k .zip file


----------



## Curleyyy

Few questions, still trying to catch up on what's happening.

1.) What did you change.
2.) How did you change it.
3.) Am I able to use the sliders in afterburner for memory/core clock, voltage, power, or are they all manually changed in the bios?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Few questions, still trying to catch up on what's happening.
> 
> 1.) What did you change.
> 2.) How did you change it.
> 3.) Am I able to use the sliders in afterburner for memory/core clock, voltage, power, or are they all manually changed in the bios?


you will use afterburner to overclock however you will not be able to adjust the power target slider as I have locked it to a value possibly more than you will need. You can compare that bios i made with the stock one using kepler bios tweaker and you will see what i changed however to understand it look at my basic description here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1474548/kepler-bios-tweaker-1-27-basics-for-those-previous-users-who-want-to-know-what-it-means/0_20 and remember that all cards are different and so may not work with the same settings and others may work with the same settings.


----------



## Curleyyy

Read it a few times, though I'm a little confused still;

Original bios on the left, modded on the right. The max boost frequency is lower than original? Also under power table, under the power target range (last three options) I don't understand how the original bios shows a lower value but a higher percentage. Also I crashed in heaven doing a benchmark about half way through, haven't modified afterburner, still default settings apart from fan speed. 100% fan speed is so wonderful to have.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Read it a few times, though I'm a little confused still;
> 
> Original bios on the left, modded on the right. The max boost frequency is lower than original? Also under power table, under the power target range (last three options) I don't understand how the original bios shows a lower value but a higher percentage. Also I crashed in heaven doing a benchmark about half way through, haven't modified afterburner, still default settings apart from fan speed. 100% fan speed is so wonderful to have.


Ok so here is what i did in just those 2 tables. I limited boost as its the cause of instability sometimes with this mod. the percentage from the def(def=default) is what the max is going off of therefore if the def matches the max it will say 100% yet if def is 50 and max says 100 then it will say 200%. One of the values I modded was for your power target and in a oc software the stock has 122% yet it only is using 172w where as my version is 300w and the def matches the max making that 100%. Here is a version with lower voltage as now I know that your card doesn't like voltages that high.

Newfolder.zip 113k .zip file


----------



## Curleyyy

Okay so I flashed on your second tweaked BIOS and managed to do a clean run without issues.

I added +20 on the Core Clock - the screen went black, and the fans dropped in speed, but the test continued.
I added +10 on the Core Clock - Heaven benchmark crashed half way through.



*EDIT 1:*

I decided to take the original BIOS, and open it directly with Kepler BIOS Tweaker and started to modify the settings, everything was stock except for:

*COMMON >*
20% - 100% FAN Speed.

*VOLTAGE TABLE >*
I added 1212.5mV on the first four sliders (two columns, two rows)

*POWER TABLE >*
I added the 300,000 values for the Def/Max on the Rails and TDP as you had done.

What I did next was to run a Heaven benchmark and each time it crashed I lowered the voltage one notch till it didn't crash.

1212.5mV - It boosted 1288MHz (crashed)
1200.0mV - It boosted 1202MHz (crashed)
1187.5mV - It boosted xxxxMHz (crashed)
1175.0mV - It boosted 1150MHz (stable, GPU-Z shows 1.2mV, 183.6% TDP)

So does this mean that my max stable Core Clock is 1150MHz?

*EDIT 2:*

I started a new test by keeping the voltage of 1212.5mV and started raising my Core Clock.

1212.5mV with a set 1150MHz (stable run)


1212.5mV with a set 1163MHz (stable run)


1212.5mV with a set 1176MHz (stable run)


1212.5mV with a set 1189MHz (stable run)


1212.5mV with a set 1202MHz (stable run)


1212.5mV with a set 1215MHz (crash)


1187.5mV with a set 1215MHz (crash)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> flashed your new bios, cheers for clearing that up too btw, it makes a bit more sense now c:
> managed to do a full clean run without any issues
> ran it again with +20 on the core, and the screen went black, fan dropped speed, and the test continued
> ran it again with +10 on the core and heaven crashed
> with +20 on the core my minimum fps went from 18 to 24 but yeah, what does this mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> What I did here was I took the original bios, and opened it directly with Kepler BIOS Tweaker. Everything was stock except for:
> 
> Common >
> 20% - 100% FAN
> 
> Voltage Table >
> I gradually went down one stop from 1212.5 to 1175.0 for the first four sliders.
> 
> Power Table >
> Added the 300,000 values for the Def/Max
> 
> Running Heaven, the GPU boosted to
> 
> 1288 (crash) @ 1212.5v
> 1202 (crash) @ 1200.0v
> XXXX (crash) @ 1187.5v
> 1150 (stable) @ 1175.0v (gpus shows 1.2v, 183.6% TDP)
> 
> So does this mean that my max stable core clock is 1150MHz?
> 
> I'm going to retest by lowering the core clock and raising the voltage back up to 1212.5v
> 
> EDIT:
> Okay, so I retested with a set 1150 MHz, and 1212.5v
> GPUz shows vddc at 1.2v, afterburner shows a variance of from 1198 - 1211
> 
> Going to test now by bumping mhz up 1 notch.


that the cards memory is getting too hot or the card does not like higher voltages so I will just slide down to 1.187 and give you the same amount of power i gave you.

Newfolder.zip 113k .zip file


----------



## Curleyyy

The last two runs both crashed...

1212.5mV with a set 1215MHz (crash)
1187.5mV with a set 1215MHz (crash)

To me it looks as though the card is fine with running 1212mV, though the max boost Core Clock it likes to run is 1202MHz, *1215MHz and above cause Heaven benchmark to crash.*

So where do we go from here?
Is that it for Core clocking, or is there something else to do that could result in a higher clock?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> The last two runs both crashed...
> 
> 1212.5mV with a set 1215MHz (crash)
> 1187.5mV with a set 1215MHz (crash)
> 
> To me it looks as though the card is fine with running 1212mV, though the max boost Core Clock it likes to run is 1202MHz, *1215MHz and above cause Heaven benchmark to crash.*
> 
> So where do we go from here?
> Is that it for Core clocking, or is there something else to do that could result in a higher clock?


you can oc the mem clock. I limited boost to 1202 so you don't have to worry about the core just oc the mem.


----------



## Curleyyy

So with the BIOS having the Boost Core Clock set to 1202MHz (as 1215MHz Boost crashes) that's the maximum I can have, I wouldn't be able to increase the core clock with Afterburner/Precision?

The Boost Core Clock of 1202 is stable as anything, just did three runs of Heaven, and played full round of Battlefield 4 with 64 players, no dips in fps either where before I saw a dip of 20 FPS at times.

Also with overclocking the Memory, will I do that through Afterburner/Precision as I normally would with the sliders, or would it be better to set it through the BIOS?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> So with the BIOS having the Boost Core Clock set to 1202MHz (as 1215MHz Boost crashes) that's the maximum I can have, I wouldn't be able to increase the core clock with Afterburner/Precision?
> 
> Also with overclocking the Memory, will I do that through Afterburner/Precision as I normally would with the sliders, or would it be better to set it through the BIOS?


you can do the memory though i have a suggestion. reinstall you nvidia drivers with a clean install and then try to oc the core with 1.212v. though do not flash the bios after the reinstall because i want to see if thats whats limiting your core. I have not seen a wall that low in the 600 series.


----------



## Curleyyy

I'm not sure that I understand.

So you want me to leave the current tweaked BIOS that I have flashed at 1212.5mV and 1202MHz (as in do not flash the default/original BIOS)
Then reinstall NVIDIA drivers.
Then overclock the Core Clock (how, with Afterburner?)
Then run Heaven and see if it passes.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> I'm not sure that I understand.
> 
> So you want me to leave the current tweaked BIOS that I have flashed at 1212.5mV and 1202MHz (as in do not flash the default/original BIOS)
> Then reinstall NVIDIA drivers.
> Then overclock the Core Clock (how, with Afterburner?)
> Then run Heaven and see if it passes.


yes and with afterburner. make sure you select custom install then check clean install during the reinstall.


----------



## Curleyyy

I thought that there wouldn't be much point reinstalling 320.52 drivers as I had only just installed them, though I checked their site site and they just released 344.11.

Here's what I did:

*1.)* Uninstalled NVIDIA software through Control Panel > Booted into Safe Mode > Used Display Driver Uninstaller to clean registry/folders, etc...
*2.)* Rebooted normally > Installed 344.11 drivers, with a custom/clean install (Driver/Experience/Sound/PhysX) I don't use 3D stuff.
*3.)* Rebooted > Reinstalled MSi Afterburner > CCleaner RUN > Rebooted again.
*4.)* Ran Heaven benchmark with the previous BIOS untouched at 1212.5mV / 1202MHz.

I noticed an increase in frame rate by roughly 3 - 8, and in areas where it had been stuttery, it was now smooth. However, it crashed about half way through.
The temperatures were peaking at 59c to 63c > Power Usage was roughly 98% > Core Clock was a solid/flat line at 1202MHz.

*EDIT 1:*

After this I decided to flash the tweaked BIOS again, with the same settings that I had before of 1212.5mV and 1202MHz, just to test if it would work.
I also ran CCleaner again, as I didn't actually run the program before, I just analyzed the data, oops, and then rebooted.

So after doing those two things, Heaven managed to do a full run, and it has produced a higher score than with the previous driver and same settings.



*EDIT 2:*

I'm going to test by raising the Core Clock by one stop.

Raised the Core Clock to 1215MHz.

First run: crash on scene 9
Second run: crash on scene 21
Third run: crash on scene 5

Though it's not a crash crash, it's where the benchmark keeps running, but screen goes black/fans slow down.
Each time this happens, the only thing that looks out of place is in Afterburner the GPU Utilization Limit goes from 0 to 1 and back to 0?

*EDIT 3:*

Uh, now it crashes every run at 1212.5mV and 1202MHz.
I thought it might help if I plug the power for the computer directly into the socket instead of two extension cables and a crappy power board. Probably didn't make a difference.
Could it be my overclock on the CPU/Ram? Would that limit the GPU overclock at all?

I'm going to try lowering voltage stop by stop and see if 1202MHz can be stable with a lower voltage, and then reset my motherboard bios to default and see if that makes a difference.

*EDIT 4:*

Well **** me sideways... I reset my motherboards BIOS to default, so there's no overclock on CPU or Memory (however there is automatic settings and turbo boost, etc) and I just did four stable runs of Heaven benchmark after not being able to do one for nine times in a row. Also the score increased, and the min FPS went up...



*EDIT 5:*

I got one stable run of 1215MHz, though the second and third crashed. I'm really curious as to what's causing the instability, unless it actually is just a case of the card can't handle it. Looks like 1202 is where my limit is. Time to boost that delicious memory back up to 700+


----------



## Curleyyy

After everything I ended up with 1212.5mV and 1202MHz and +725 on Memory.

+750 caused artefacts and Heaven crashes at anything higher. I guess that's all I can do. It's an improvement, so I'm happy with that.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> After everything I ended up with 1212.5mV and 1202MHz and +725 on Memory.
> 
> +750 caused artefacts and Heaven crashes at anything higher. I guess that's all I can do. It's an improvement, so I'm happy with that.


It would seem that you don't have enough power for the cards core but yet the memory does meaning the power that the card had for memory you weren't using and with the mod the powe is fuller so I would test with another power supply and see if maybe it works out.


----------



## Edkiefer

that is nice memory OC .


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> that is nice memory OC .


yeah it lets me know why his core won't go so far. lolz his card prefers memory oc's however i recommend that he drops the mem clock oc to 700.


----------



## Edkiefer

yup , +450-500 on memory and see if it opens the core a notch or two .


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> yup , +450-500 on memory and see if it opens the core a notch or two .


whatever he do we must always remember to stay away from the core a little.


----------



## Edkiefer

the good thing 6xx do benefit from memory clocks , compared to 780/780ti were memory BW is already high .

I get better performance from memory OC, since for me I am even lower BW than 680 .


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> It would seem that you don't have enough power for the cards core but yet the memory does meaning the power that the card had for memory you weren't using and with the mod the power is fuller so I would test with another power supply and see if maybe it works out.


I've got a pretty decent power supply, Silverstone 750w Strider +, the only other one I have is a spare one of the same model /:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> that is nice memory OC .


Thank you!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah it lets me know why his core won't go so far. lolz his card prefers memory oc's.


Is there something I can do about that?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> yup , +450-500 on memory and see if it opens the core a notch or two .


I originally only overclocked the Core Clock first, so the memory wasn't overclocked at that point, and I couldn't go higher, but I'll give 1215MHz Core Clock (up one notch from 1202MHz) and see if that works with 450/500MHz on Memory. I've noticed with computers they tend to like weird combinations of things. Can't hurt to try c:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> whatever he do we must always remember to stay away from the core a little.


I dropped it back by 25 (750 to 725) should I go lower? What can happen if I don't? I mean there's no crashes, instability, tearing, artefacts that I've seen in multiple games so far.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> the good thing 6xx do benefit from memory clocks , compared to 780/780ti were memory BW is already high .
> 
> I get better performance from memory OC, since for me I am even lower BW than 680 .


Same here, Core Clock almost made no difference in frame rate, where the Memory Clock boosted at least 8 frames and made everything smoother.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> It would seem that you don't have enough power for the cards core but yet the memory does meaning the power that the card had for memory you weren't using and with the mod the power is fuller so I would test with another power supply and see if maybe it works out.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a pretty decent power supply, Silverstone 750w Strider +, the only other one I have is a spare one of the same model /:
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> that is nice memory OC .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah it lets me know why his core won't go so far. lolz his card prefers memory oc's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there something I can do about that?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> yup , +450-500 on memory and see if it opens the core a notch or two .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I originally only overclocked the Core Clock first, so the memory wasn't overclocked at that point, and I couldn't go higher, but I'll give 1215MHz Core Clock (up one notch from 1202MHz) and see if that works with 450/500MHz on Memory. I've noticed with computers they tend to like weird combinations of things. Can't hurt to try c:
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> whatever he do we must always remember to stay away from the core a little.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dropped it back by 25 (750 to 725) should I go lower? What can happen if I don't? I mean there's no crashes, instability, tearing, artefacts that I've seen in multiple games so far.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> the good thing 6xx do benefit from memory clocks , compared to 780/780ti were memory BW is already high .
> 
> I get better performance from memory OC, since for me I am even lower BW than 680 .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here, Core Clock almost made no difference in frame rate, where the Memory Clock boosted at least 8 frames and made everything smoother.
Click to expand...

try to oc in increments of 13MHz so when staying away from your wall stay 26MHz down though for safety reasons I prefer 52MHz away from the wall. You can't do anything with the core if the card just doesn't like you tickling it lolz. you can try with the other psu and see if it allows you to oc core but i think your card hates being tickled lolz.


----------



## Curleyyy

Swear I always get the worst picks of the bunch. CPU takes 1.45+ volts to be stable at 4.7 where others are chilling around 1.3v and similar things with my old rig too.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Swear I always get the works picks of the bunch. CPU takes 1.45+ volts to be stable at 4.7 where others are chilling around 1.3v and similar things with my old rig too.


ouch on the cpu but that card is golden as most people do not get to add 700 to their mem and they only get about 500


----------



## Snoop05

I got ASUS GTX670 DirectCU II OC with UEFI VBIOS, which utility will work to unlock power limit ?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snoop05*
> 
> I got ASUS GTX670 DirectCU II OC with UEFI VBIOS, which utility will work to unlock power limit ?


kbt but alas its not the utility that makes it work but the person behind the utility.


----------



## Snoop05

It really wont corrupt it? And what about flashing? In nvflash there is different option for legacy and uefi vbios? Should i use classic way to flash it or the new one for uefi?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snoop05*
> 
> It really wont corrupt it? And what about flashing? In nvflash there is different option for legacy and uefi vbios? Should i use classic way to flash it or the new one for uefi?


legacy unless you know you have a uefi bios and also it will not corrupt it but do not flash with options -4 -5 -6


----------



## Snoop05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> legacy unless you know you have a uefi bios and also it will not corrupt it but do not flash with options -4 -5 -6


It really has an UEFI VBIOS.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snoop05*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> legacy unless you know you have a uefi bios and also it will not corrupt it but do not flash with options -4 -5 -6
> 
> 
> 
> It really has an UEFI VBIOS.
Click to expand...

if you are using commandline you don't need to choose one or the other as it will use the correct one needed.


----------



## Snoop05

Code:



Code:


NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.163)

-- Primary Commands --
Update firmware:            nvflash [options] <filename>
Update UEFI firmware:       nvflash [options] --updateuefi <filename>
Save firmware to file:      nvflash [options] --save <filename>
Compare adapter firmware:   nvflash [options] --compare <filename>
Verify adapter firmware:    nvflash [options] --verify <filename>
Verify adapter IFR firmware:nvflash [options] --verify --ifronly <filename>
Update TV data:             nvflash [options] --tv <filename>
Display version:            nvflash [options] --version [<filename>]
Display firmware bytes:     nvflash [options] --display [bytes]
Check for supported EEPROM: nvflash [options] --check
Write protect EEPROM:       nvflash [options] --protecton
Remove write protect:       nvflash [options] --protectoff
Change soft straps:         nvflash [options] --straps=<straps>
Set IEEE 1394 GUID:         nvflash [options] --guid=<guid>
Set IEEE 1394 GUID source:  nvflash [options] --guidsource=<location>
List adapters:              nvflash [options] --list
List PCI firmware blocks:   nvflash [options] --pciblocks
List applied patches:       nvflash [options] --listpatches

if you go 2 pages next:

Code:



Code:


updateuefi   u <filename>       Update only the UEFI portion of the ROM image from <filename>.

So? What if i try legacy flash and UEFI flash on top? Or not needed?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snoop05*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.163)
> 
> -- Primary Commands --
> Update firmware:            nvflash [options] <filename>
> Update UEFI firmware:       nvflash [options] --updateuefi <filename>
> Save firmware to file:      nvflash [options] --save <filename>
> Compare adapter firmware:   nvflash [options] --compare <filename>
> Verify adapter firmware:    nvflash [options] --verify <filename>
> Verify adapter IFR firmware:nvflash [options] --verify --ifronly <filename>
> Update TV data:             nvflash [options] --tv <filename>
> Display version:            nvflash [options] --version [<filename>]
> Display firmware bytes:     nvflash [options] --display [bytes]
> Check for supported EEPROM: nvflash [options] --check
> Write protect EEPROM:       nvflash [options] --protecton
> Remove write protect:       nvflash [options] --protectoff
> Change soft straps:         nvflash [options] --straps=<straps>
> Set IEEE 1394 GUID:         nvflash [options] --guid=<guid>
> Set IEEE 1394 GUID source:  nvflash [options] --guidsource=<location>
> List adapters:              nvflash [options] --list
> List PCI firmware blocks:   nvflash [options] --pciblocks
> List applied patches:       nvflash [options] --listpatches
> 
> if you go 2 pages next:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> updateuefi   u <filename>       Update only the UEFI portion of the ROM image from <filename>.
> 
> So? What if i try legacy flash and UEFI flash on top? Or not needed?


again you do not need these options as it will select the right one depending on need. just type

Code:



Code:


nvflash --protectoff

and then type

Code:



Code:


nvflash whateverbiosname.rom


----------



## Snoop05

How to remove 1.05V MAX voltage on P2 state?
The only way to prevent throttling is: Overclock P0 state > Overclock P2 state > Limit to P2 state (with NVIDIA Inspector)
But P2 state wont go over 1.05v - and i can do 1200Mhz+ but need more voltage, in P0 it will throttle down

I have already unlocked Power target and voltage with KGB
Also set max voltage slider for P00 and P02 to 1212.5V in KBT

Any ideas?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snoop05*
> 
> How to remove 1.05V MAX voltage on P2 state?
> The only way to prevent throttling is: Overclock P0 state > Overclock P2 state > Limit to P2 state (with NVIDIA Inspector)
> But P2 state wont go over 1.05v - and i can do 1200Mhz+ but need more voltage, in P0 it will throttle down
> 
> I have already unlocked Power target and voltage with KGB
> Also set max voltage slider for P00 and P02 to 1212.5V in KBT
> 
> Any ideas?


you have to change the voltage and power table to support each other in kbtyou don't need to mess with p02 and the power table needs more tweaking than just the power target you also need to tweak the correct rails. post the original bios and i will show you.


----------



## Snoop05

@djthrottleboi

GTX670-DC2OG-2GD5_UEFI.zip 115k .zip file


Here it is, thanks that you try to help


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snoop05*
> 
> @djthrottleboi
> 
> GTX670-DC2OG-2GD5_UEFI.zip 115k .zip file
> 
> 
> Here it is, thanks that you try to help


 GTX670-DC2OG-2GD5_UEFI.zip 234k .zip file


----------



## Snoop05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> GTX670-DC2OG-2GD5_UEFI.zip 234k .zip file


No, P2 still wont do more than 1.05V

EDIT: Found a way around it, but still not perfect. In KBT, need to set P02 voltage min/max at voltage i want, thus, i cant higher or lower it on fly, will need reflashing bios. But at least no throttling









new.zip 115k .zip file


EDIT2: Here is batch to overclock using NVIDIA Inspector

Code:



Code:


@echo off
nvidiaInspector.exe -setPStateLimit:0,2
timeout /t 1
nvidiaInspector.exe -setBaseClockOffset:0,0,288 -setMemoryClockOffset:0,0,0 -setVoltageOffset:0,0,0 -setPowerTarget:0,100
timeout /t 1
nvidiaInspector.exe -setGpuClock:0,2,1268 -setMemoryClock:0,2,3208
timeout /t 1
nvidiaInspector.exe -setPStateLimit:0,2

" -setPStateLimit:0,2" need to be at start because it will boost to 1347mhz which will crash driver, and at end because it will still throttle if not run after last clocks change


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snoop05*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> GTX670-DC2OG-2GD5_UEFI.zip 234k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, P2 still wont do more than 1.05V
> 
> EDIT: Found a way around it, but still not perfect. In KBT, need to set P02 voltage min/max at voltage i want, thus, i cant higher or lower it on fly, will need reflashing bios. But at least no throttling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new.zip 115k .zip file
> 
> 
> EDIT2: Here is batch to overclock using NVIDIA Inspector
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> @echo off
> nvidiaInspector.exe -setPStateLimit:0,2
> timeout /t 1
> nvidiaInspector.exe -setBaseClockOffset:0,0,288 -setMemoryClockOffset:0,0,0 -setVoltageOffset:0,0,0 -setPowerTarget:0,100
> timeout /t 1
> nvidiaInspector.exe -setGpuClock:0,2,1268 -setMemoryClock:0,2,3208
> timeout /t 1
> nvidiaInspector.exe -setPStateLimit:0,2
> 
> " -setPStateLimit:0,2" need to be at start because it will boost to 1347mhz which will crash driver, and at end because it will still throttle if not run after last clocks change
Click to expand...

i didnt change p02 because its a waste. if you think your doing somthing changing p02 you need to take your time reading these threads. to say it in english P02 IS YOUR FIRST STAGE FOR POWER SAVING AND IS WHAT YOUR CARD SWITCHES TO WHEN YOU AREN'T DOING ANYTHINF REQUIRING THAT AMOUNT OF POWER.


----------



## Snoop05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i didnt change p02 because its a waste. if you think your doing somthing changing p02 you need to take your time reading these threads. to say it in english P02 IS YOUR FIRST STAGE FOR POWER SAVING AND IS WHAT YOUR CARD SWITCHES TO WHEN YOU AREN'T DOING ANYTHINF REQUIRING THAT AMOUNT OF POWER.


OK, only way i found to disable throttling was to set desired clocks for p2 state, and then force it with nvidia inspector.
but p2 state have max voltage of 1.05v which is not enough for 1.2ghz+ overclocks - if you edit bios and set for example 1212.5v for both min and max in p02 state with kbt - then p2 will work at 1212.5 and you can oc 1.2ghz+ without clocks going down at 71/72 °C,

If you know other way to disable throttling, then just say it


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snoop05*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i didnt change p02 because its a waste. if you think your doing somthing changing p02 you need to take your time reading these threads. to say it in english P02 IS YOUR FIRST STAGE FOR POWER SAVING AND IS WHAT YOUR CARD SWITCHES TO WHEN YOU AREN'T DOING ANYTHINF REQUIRING THAT AMOUNT OF POWER.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, only way i found to disable throttling was to set desired clocks for p2 state, and then force it with nvidia inspector.
> but p2 state have max voltage of 1.05v which is not enough for 1.2ghz+ overclocks - if you edit bios and set for example 1212.5v for both min and max in p02 state with kbt - then p2 will work at 1212.5 and you can oc 1.2ghz+ without clocks going down at 71/72 °C,
> 
> If you know other way to disable throttling, then just say it
Click to expand...

i just made you a bios that wont throttle however you are so focused on p02 which is a stage that has no effect that you don't realize it. i am done with this though as broke my fingers so what time i spend modding bios is limeted and tping is hard. enjoy your oc.


----------



## xeks

So I just got my hands on a ZOTAC GTX 670 2GB (the short pcb and blower style cooler ZT-60301). I'm only like 40 pages into the 260 page thread but was wondering if there was a stock modded bios would work on my card? Also I'm confused on how to OC with the new bios. Do I still follow the master guide on the forums? Thanks. Will double check the card number when I get home late late tonight. I've attached my current bios incase anyone was in the know-how of modding it. Thanks.

GK104.zip 55k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeks*
> 
> So I just got my hands on a ZOTAC GTX 670 2GB (the short pcb and blower style cooler ZT-60301). I'm only like 40 pages into the 260 page thread but was wondering if there was a stock modded bios would work on my card? Also I'm confused on how to OC with the new bios. Do I still follow the master guide on the forums? Thanks. Will double check the card number when I get home late late tonight. I've attached my current bios incase anyone was in the know-how of modding it. Thanks.
> 
> GK104.zip 55k .zip file


here you go

GK10412.zip 112k .zip file


----------



## xeks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> here you go
> 
> GK10412.zip 112k .zip file


Thanks a bunch! Safe to assume GK104.rom is the original I sent and newmod.rom is the modded one?







Thanks again!

Edit: Seems to have worked? How do I go about overclocking? Just keep adding onto the boost?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> here you go
> 
> GK10412.zip 112k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch! Safe to assume GK104.rom is the original I sent and newmod.rom is the modded one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Edit: Seems to have worked? How do I go about overclocking? Just keep adding onto the boost?
Click to expand...

oc the mem clock first and let the boost be the core oc for now then get to core after you've maxed the mem.newmod.rom is the modded one and i always send the original back so you have it. i always keep the original for you for a month or so just in case.


----------



## xeks

Okay thank you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> oc the mem clock first and let the boost be the core oc for now then get to core after you've maxed the mem.newmod.rom is the modded one and i always send the original back so you have it. i always keep the original for you for a month or so just in case.


Okay thanks. I went and OC'd the Core first and got +67 and then went on to the mem which got +350 (Stable in Heaven & 3DMark & a few hours of Archeage). I was using Precision X but didn't like it so I went back to Afterburner. In AB it allows me to use the Core Voltage slider, does that do anything? I remember in Precision X, the Voltage was already maxed or something. Thanks.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeks*
> 
> Okay thank you
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> oc the mem clock first and let the boost be the core oc for now then get to core after you've maxed the mem.newmod.rom is the modded one and i always send the original back so you have it. i always keep the original for you for a month or so just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thanks. I went and OC'd the Core first and got +67 and then went on to the mem which got +350 (Stable in Heaven & 3DMark & a few hours of Archeage). I was using Precision X but didn't like it so I went back to Afterburner. In AB it allows me to use the Core Voltage slider, does that do anything? I remember in Precision X, the Voltage was already maxed or something. Thanks.
Click to expand...

it just llets you push the voltage to 1.212v


----------



## xeks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> it just llets you push the voltage to 1.212v


It should automagically adjust the voltage anyways as needed, right? Or should I slap the slider all the way to max? A little off topic but I was wondering if I could SLi my Zotac GTX 670 2GB (short PCB) with another 670 2GB using the 680 long PCB (also if it was an FTW/other factory OC card)? Should be fine right? Never went SLi before. I assume also for OCing SLi, I would get a set of sliders for GPU 1 and then another set for GPU 2? Thanks for all of your help and information, djthrottleboi.


----------



## zeldacuz

Help, I keep getting this error when trying to apply the settings to the .rom using KGB.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>cd c:\users\russ\desktop\flash tools\kgb

c:\Users\Russ\Desktop\flash tools\kgb>kgb.exe gk104.rom unlock

Kepler Golden BIOS Tool (Beta v0.6.2) by CrazyNutz @ XtremeSystems
WARNING: Use at your own risk!

BIOS start found 0400

BIOS end found 2c60b

Checksum: Bad (In ROM: 00 Calculated: 5b)

Oh no, Bad checksum.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> it just llets you push the voltage to 1.212v
> 
> 
> 
> It should automagically adjust the voltage anyways as needed, right? Or should I slap the slider all the way to max? A little off topic but I was wondering if I could SLi my Zotac GTX 670 2GB (short PCB) with another 670 2GB using the 680 long PCB (also if it was an FTW/other factory OC card)? Should be fine right? Never went SLi before. I assume also for OCing SLi, I would get a set of sliders for GPU 1 and then another set for GPU 2? Thanks for all of your help and information, djthrottleboi.
Click to expand...

you should auto adjust or you can adjust the voltage and you can sli with a long pcb card as long as the memory is the same but the mem clocks can be diffferent.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeldacuz*
> 
> Help, I keep getting this error when trying to apply the settings to the .rom using KGB.
> 
> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
> (c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Windows\system32>cd c:\users\russ\desktop\flash tools\kgb
> 
> c:\Users\Russ\Desktop\flash tools\kgb>kgb.exe gk104.rom unlock
> 
> Kepler Golden BIOS Tool (Beta v0.6.2) by CrazyNutz @ XtremeSystems
> WARNING: Use at your own risk!
> 
> BIOS start found 0400
> 
> BIOS end found 2c60b
> 
> Checksum: Bad (In ROM: 00 Calculated: 5b)
> 
> Oh no, Bad checksum.


post the bios and name the card and i will mod it and all you have to do is flash it.


----------



## xeks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you should auto adjust or you can adjust the voltage and you can sli with a long pcb card as long as the memory is the same but the mem clocks can be diffferent.


Okay thanks. Tried to max the slider on the voltage but it just resets and stays at 0 like in Precision X. Will be looking at getting another card so I hope you'll be willing and around to mod that bios whenever I get it! Thanks again +reps.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you should auto adjust or you can adjust the voltage and you can sli with a long pcb card as long as the memory is the same but the mem clocks can be diffferent.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thanks. Tried to max the slider on the voltage but it just resets and stays at 0 like in Precision X. Will be looking at getting another card so I hope you'll be willing and around to mod that bios whenever I get it! Thanks again +reps.
Click to expand...

uninstall other oc software as they interfere with each other and i had hand surgery yesterday and am here now so i doubt i will change to not modding bios by then lolz.


----------



## zeldacuz

How do i attach the file? there is no option to D:


----------



## seithan

Hello, i tried this bios (or an older version of it) more or less when people made it happen, but i soonish went back to stock voltage as i was afraid of prematuring aging the card and damaging it.

How do your cards fare after that many months of modded overvoltage?

Btw how high have you went on air with the modded voltage on the core? Does ASIC value has any meaning to the O/C?


----------



## xeks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> uninstall other oc software as they interfere with each other and i had hand surgery yesterday and am here now so i doubt i will change to not modding bios by then lolz.


I only have AB installed, I knew to use only 1 or the other.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeldacuz*
> 
> How do i attach the file? there is no option to D:


the paperclip is for attachments

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> Hello, i tried this bios (or an older version of it) more or less when people made it happen, but i soonish went back to stock voltage as i was afraid of prematuring aging the card and damaging it.
> 
> How do your cards fare after that many months of modded overvoltage?
> 
> Btw how high have you went on air with the modded voltage on the core? Does ASIC value has any meaning to the O/C?


the card will not degrade before you upgrade and you can run up to 1.212v on air and higher asic means less voltage needed.


----------



## zeldacuz

Yea, there isn't any paperclip, I must not be allowed to attach files.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeldacuz*
> 
> Yea, there isn't any paperclip, I must not be allowed to attach files.


you are its your browser what extensions/addons do you have?


----------



## zeldacuz

Oh hey look, it was the browser







. I was using chrome with adblock.

My Graphics cards are
EVGA GTX 680 SC Signature

I'm actually trying to return them to stock, at least the voltages anyway, keeping the 100% fan speed would be nice though.
My computer likes to just turn off after gaming for a while. Hoping this helps. Might also be the cpu overclock, maybe even the memory...
Thank you ^^

GK104.zip 55k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeldacuz*
> 
> Oh hey look, it was the browser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I was using chrome with adblock.
> 
> My Graphics cards are
> EVGA GTX 680 SC Signature
> 
> I'm actually trying to return them to stock, at least the voltages anyway, keeping the 100% fan speed would be nice though.
> My computer likes to just turn off after gaming for a while. Hoping this helps. Might also be the cpu overclock, maybe even the memory...
> Thank you ^^
> 
> GK104.zip 55k .zip file


 GM204.zip 248k .zip file
don't know why there's a 900 series bios in there but i did the 680 bios.


----------



## zeldacuz

Oh, im confused, what do you mean a 980 bios? That's not possible.. and why has the name changed to gm204?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeldacuz*
> 
> Oh, im confused, what do you mean a 980 bios? That's not possible.. and why has the name changed to gm204?


i somehow got your file in a folder with a 900 series bios and a 680 bios but it may be the percocet playing tricks on me.

GK10414.zip 112k .zip file
here is your bios file


----------



## seithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the paperclip is for attachments
> the card will not degrade before you upgrade and you can run up to 1.212v on air and higher asic means less voltage needed.


sadly my ASIC is of the lowest variety 68.8%

Edit i go as high as 1241 with max voltage (1.212) and 3406 Vram. Higher clock and it crashes in 3DMark11. Ram might be able to tweek a bit further but does the whole thing worth for 1fps gain in 3dMark11 Extreme?
Does it really?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the paperclip is for attachments
> the card will not degrade before you upgrade and you can run up to 1.212v on air and higher asic means less voltage needed.
> 
> 
> 
> sadly my ASIC is of the lowest variety 68.8%
> 
> Edit i go as high as 1241 with max voltage (1.212) and 3406 Vram. Higher clock and it crashes in 3DMark11. Ram might be able to tweek a bit further but does the whole thing worth for 1fps gain in 3dMark11 Extreme?
> Does it really?
Click to expand...

the lower asic value means with watercooling better oc's with higher voltage however with a 660 its not worth it.


----------



## zeldacuz

Thank you for the help, I was actually able to fix the error. I believe it was because i capitalized the GK104.rom in the cmd prompt instead of leaving it lower case.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeldacuz*
> 
> Thank you for the help, I was actually able to fix the error. I believe it was because i capitalized the GK104.rom in the cmd prompt instead of leaving it lower case.


the one i modded for you will run better than the one kgb does for yoi.


----------



## xeks

I posted my OC on the main OC thread (http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide) and someone had posted that my numbers couldn't be right, so I wanted to just post here and get some feedback. Thanks.

Heaven Benchmark 4.0
FPS: 37.5
Score: 945
Min FPS: 18.9
Max FPS: 85.6

Settings:
API : DX 11
Quality: High
Tessellation: Extreme
3D: Disabled
Multi-Monitor: Disabled
AA: x8
Fullscreen: Checked
Resolution: System (1080p)

After Burner Readings (Max)
GPU Usage, %: 99
GPU Voltage, V: 1.212
Core Clock, MHz: 1267
Memory Clock, MHz: 3348

Here's a screen capture:


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeks*
> 
> I posted my OC on the main OC thread (http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide) and someone had posted that my numbers couldn't be right, so I wanted to just post here and get some feedback. Thanks.
> 
> Heaven Benchmark 4.0
> FPS: 37.5
> Score: 945
> Min FPS: 18.9
> Max FPS: 85.6
> 
> Settings:
> API : DX 11
> Quality: High
> Tessellation: Extreme
> 3D: Disabled
> Multi-Monitor: Disabled
> AA: x8
> Fullscreen: Checked
> Resolution: System (1080p)
> 
> After Burner Readings (Max)
> GPU Usage, %: 99
> GPU Voltage, V: 1.212
> Core Clock, MHz: 1267
> Memory Clock, MHz: 3348
> 
> Here's a screen capture:


this seems about right for 1080p


----------



## xeks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> this seems about right for 1080p


That's what I thought. Thanks.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> this seems about right for 1080p
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought. Thanks.
Click to expand...

no problem as its a 670 and to run everything maxxed out with 1080p would give anything lower than a 770 fits. and the 770 got me 1085 so you are in a sweet spot.


----------



## xeks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no problem as its a 670 and to run everything maxxed out with 1080p would give anything lower than a 770 fits. and the 770 got me 1085 so you are in a sweet spot.


I'm looking to sli soon. =)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no problem as its a 670 and to run everything maxxed out with 1080p would give anything lower than a 770 fits. and the 770 got me 1085 so you are in a sweet spot.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking to sli soon. =)
Click to expand...

keep me updated. I want to see the sli results.


----------



## Curleyyy

GPU-z shows Power Consumption of 173.5 % TDP - with the GTX 670 its stock TDP is 177 watts, so this equates to now drawing 294.95 watts, and the maximum set in Kepler Bios Tweaker was 300 watts. Could increasing it to more than 300 watts result in Heaven not crashing? I also read that 6 pin GPU cables put out 75 watts (I have two of them,) and the PCIe puts out 75 watts, giving me a total of 225 watts. So how am I drawing more power than is theoretically possible, unless I'm wrong?

GK104.zip 112k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> GPU-z shows Power Consumption of 173.5 % TDP - with the GTX 670 its stock TDP is 177 watts, so this equates to now drawing 294.95 watts, and the maximum set in Kepler Bios Tweaker was 300 watts. Could increasing it to more than 300 watts result in Heaven not crashing? I also read that 6 pin GPU cables put out 75 watts (I have two of them,) and the PCIe puts out 75 watts, giving me a total of 225 watts. So how am I drawing more power than is theoretically possible, unless I'm wrong?
> 
> GK104.zip 112k .zip file


higher voltages will allow you to draw more than set limits. My kingpin can draw 450w but when running higher voltages than stock it will throttle under 800w unfortunately it is crashing because it wants more voltage to deliver more power. i don't recommend anything over 1.212v but there are mods that can raise you voltage higher or you can lower the oc a little.


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> higher voltages will allow you to draw more than set limits. My kingpin can draw 450w but when running higher voltages than stock it will throttle under 800w unfortunately it is crashing because it wants more voltage to deliver more power. i don't recommend anything over 1.212v but there are mods that can raise you voltage higher or you can lower the oc a little.


Will setting the voltage in KBT above 1.212v work? GPU'z is showing 1.212v even though it's set to 1.225v (unless ofc it wasn't using that much voltage?)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> higher voltages will allow you to draw more than set limits. My kingpin can draw 450w but when running higher voltages than stock it will throttle under 800w unfortunately it is crashing because it wants more voltage to deliver more power. i don't recommend anything over 1.212v but there are mods that can raise you voltage higher or you can lower the oc a little.
> 
> 
> 
> Will setting the voltage in KBT above 1.212v work? GPU'z is showing 1.212v even though it's set to 1.225v (unless ofc it wasn't using that much voltage?)
Click to expand...

kbt voltages shouldn't be set above 1.212v because the driver limits the card to 1.212v


----------



## Curleyyy

So how do we get the voltage above that?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> So how do we get the voltage above that?


Hardmod


----------



## namwet

how do i remove nvflash? crashing like damn.... only when it got heavly load :/ sry for my english


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> So how do we get the voltage above that?


there are many softmods that use msi afterburner. you need to find one that works wih your voltage controller.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *namwet*
> 
> how do i remove nvflash? crashing like damn.... only when it got heavly load :/ sry for my english


er just delete the files but it may not be nvflash and is probably your driver needs to be clean installed.


----------



## ibexcentral

Hi,

I have a Asus GTX 660 and constantly getting bad checksum......I have tried everything different tools to get bios file etc etc but kgb.exe gives bad checksum everytime.

Any advice to get this to work??????


----------



## bendy86

Hi, I've recently upgraded to evga gtx 670 sli. I used kgb to unlock the Rom but when I go to precision x, I can only turn the voltage up to 1.183 instead of the 1.212. Does anyone have any ideas about this? Also, what method do people prefer, should i try kbt or sick with kgb. Finally, what's the best tuning programme to use, is it after burner, precision x or msi?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibexcentral*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have a Asus GTX 660 and constantly getting bad checksum......I have tried everything different tools to get bios file etc etc but kgb.exe gives bad checksum everytime.
> 
> Any advice to get this to work??????


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bendy86*
> 
> Hi, I've recently upgraded to evga gtx 670 sli. I used kgb to unlock the Rom but when I go to precision x, I can only turn the voltage up to 1.183 instead of the 1.212. Does anyone have any ideas about this? Also, what method do people prefer, should i try kbt or sick with kgb. Finally, what's the best tuning programme to use, is it after burner, precision x or msi?


zip the bios and attach them in this thread and they will be modded.


----------



## bendy86

Ok, i Will do that as soon as i get home from work.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bendy86*
> 
> Ok, i Will do that as soon as i get home from work.


i'll be around


----------



## bendy86

GK104.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bendy86*
> 
> GK104.zip 56k .zip file


here you go.

GK104.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## bendy86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> here you go.
> 
> GK104.zip 56k .zip file


Thanks buddy


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bendy86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> here you go.
> 
> GK104.zip 56k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks buddy
Click to expand...

let me know how it runs.


----------



## Chosen26

Hey guys!

I have a Gigabyte GTX 660 OC card. My goal is to lower the minimum fan percentage from 35% to 30%. That's all, everything else is fine. I've tried to flash an edited BIOS with the method of "My personal favorite flash guide", but I got an error. The "--protectionoff" has worked, but with the "nvflash -4 -5 -6 x.rom" command I got the following error: "firmware image requires a newer version of nvflash". But if I use the newest version of nvflash (5.190) than the protectionoff doesn't seem to work anymore and the -4 -5 -6 command freezes the command prompt. (exe stopped)

What did I do wrong?

(sorry for my english, but I hope you can understand my issue)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chosen26*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> I have a Gigabyte GTX 660 OC card. My goal is to lower the minimum fan percentage from 35% to 30%. That's all, everything else is fine. I've tried to flash an edited BIOS with the method of "My personal favorite flash guide", but I got an error. The "--protectionoff" has worked, but with the "nvflash -4 -5 -6 x.rom" command I got the following error: "firmware image requires a newer version of nvflash". But if I use the newest version of nvflash (5.190) than the protectionoff doesn't seem to work anymore and the -4 -5 -6 command freezes the command prompt. (exe stopped)
> 
> What did I do wrong?
> 
> (sorry for my english, but I hope you can understand my issue)


you just need to get a newer version of nvflash and do not use -4 -5 -6


----------



## Chosen26

Yes, it worked! Thank you!

Do I have to turn the protection back on now? I've turned it off with the older version, then I used the newer for flashing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you just need to get a newer version of nvflash and do not use -4 -5 -6


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chosen26*
> 
> Yes, it worked! Thank you!
> 
> Do I have to turn the protection back on now? I've turned it off with the older version, then I used the newer for flashing.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you just need to get a newer version of nvflash and do not use -4 -5 -6
Click to expand...

no need as long as you don't use -4 -5 -6 in your commands nvflash has protection enabled in the program that it uses to keep you from flashing bad rom or ones that are not for your card.


----------



## Chosen26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no need as long as you don't use -4 -5 -6 in your commands nvflash has protection enabled in the program that it uses to keep you from flashing bad rom or ones that are not for your card.


Thank you again.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chosen26*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no need as long as you don't use -4 -5 -6 in your commands nvflash has protection enabled in the program that it uses to keep you from flashing bad rom or ones that are not for your card.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again.
Click to expand...

no problem and enjoy the oc also be sure to come back if something starts acting up.


----------



## Wixxus

Hey, um... this thread is really long, so I'm not very keen on looking through all of it for the solution I need, but I'd be very grateful for some help.

I have an NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 graphics card which is currently locked when it comes to the Core Voltage setting for MSI Afterburner and other programs like this. I've tried all the basic ways of unlocking it, and I've been looking around, but there seems to be no solution. I also didn't find anything specifically about the GeForce GTX 650 (if that is even relevant, I don't know), even looking around for info about overclocking GTX 650 I find nothing about the GeForce GTX 650 one.

What can be done? I'd appreciate help in any way... this is my first time ever overclocking something, but I'm not a complete fool as I wouldn't ever raise something like Core Voltage too high. I can currently run it stable at "GPU Clock: 1211 MHz Memory 1375 MHz" and "Default Clock: 1111 MHz and 1250 MHz", +100 MHz Core Clock and +250 Memory Clock in MSi AB (was tinkering with this for a bit and got +200 Memory Clock, but I'm slightly scared to go higher), but I'd like to get it higher Core Clock, thanks.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wixxus*
> 
> Hey, um... this thread is really long, so I'm not very keen on looking through all of it for the solution I need, but I'd be very grateful for some help.
> 
> I have an NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 graphics card which is currently locked when it comes to the Core Voltage setting for MSI Afterburner and other programs like this. I've tried all the basic ways of unlocking it, and I've been looking around, but there seems to be no solution. I also didn't find anything specifically about the GeForce GTX 650 (if that is even relevant, I don't know), even looking around for info about overclocking GTX 650 I find nothing about the GeForce GTX 650 one.
> 
> What can be done? I'd appreciate help in any way... this is my first time ever overclocking something, but I'm not a complete fool as I wouldn't ever raise something like Core Voltage too high. I can currently run it stable at "GPU Clock: 1211 MHz Memory 1275 MHz" and "Default Clock: 1111 MHz and 1250 MHz", +100 MHz Core Clock and +50 Memory Clock in MSi AB, but I'd like to get it higher, thanks.


upload te bios and i will take a look at it but as its pulling power from the mobo theres not much I can do.


----------



## Wixxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> upload te bios and i will take a look at it but as its pulling power from the mobo theres not much I can do.


I'm not sure specifically what that means... but I'm guessing it's this?: http://i.gyazo.com/5bc9fbfd7420fe85ad88600b8af32035.png

Edit: It's actually probably this: http://i.gyazo.com/b8673c5b1ec7d8835c85e0409019b537.png


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wixxus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> upload te bios and i will take a look at it but as its pulling power from the mobo theres not much I can do.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure specifically what that means... but I'm guessing it's this?: http://i.gyazo.com/5bc9fbfd7420fe85ad88600b8af32035.png
> 
> Edit: It's actually probably this: http://i.gyazo.com/b8673c5b1ec7d8835c85e0409019b537.png
Click to expand...

upload it to this site


----------



## Wixxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> upload it to this site


What? Is BIOS not what I access on bootup? How would I share it here? And what do you mean by "upload"???

Edit: This was I could find...

Processor Type: AMD FX(tm)-6300 Six-Core Pro
Processor CPUID: 00600F20
Processor Speed: 3500MHz
Processor Clock: 200 MHz
Installed Memory: 8192MB
Model Name: GA-78LMT-S2P
BIOS Version:
BIOS Date: 10/18/2012
BIOS Part Number: 7A66CG0Q
LAN MAC Adress: 74D4353573F1

Also, it seems as if I can gain access to the power voltage settings from the BIOS on startup, the thing is that there's now a lot more and more confusing options, and I really don't want to mess something up.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wixxus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> upload it to this site
> 
> 
> 
> What? Is BIOS not what I access on bootup? How would I share it here? And what do you mean by "upload"???
> 
> Edit: This was I could find...
> 
> Processor Type: AMD FX(tm)-6300 Six-Core Pro
> Processor CPUID: 00600F20
> Processor Speed: 3500MHz
> Processor Clock: 200 MHz
> Installed Memory: 8192MB
> Model Name: GA-78LMT-S2P
> BIOS Version:
> BIOS Date: 10/18/2012
> BIOS Part Number: 7A66CG0Q
> LAN MAC Adress: 74D4353573F1
> 
> Also, it seems as if I can gain access to the power voltage settings from the BIOS on startup, the thing is that there's now a lot more and more confusing options, and I really don't want to mess something up.
Click to expand...

on second thought maybe you should leave gpu bios modding alone


----------



## Wixxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> on second thought maybe you should leave gpu bios modding alone


Sigh, maybe you should stop talking as if I came into this knowing exactly what everything is called and the like.

I've been tinkering a little bit with the power voltage settings, setting core voltage to 1.5, doesn't seem to change much, though. I have a feeling I have to change around some of the other settings but I'm really not sure what and by how much.
But so far I've only got 1 sentence long answers with you talking to me as if I was an expert already. I can easily understand things like this, the problem is that when it comes to overclocking there's a lot of trial and error, unless you get info from someone who's already done it, but even then you probably don't have the solution.
My point is, it would be nice if I even got the slightest bit of guidance instead of having to go in nearly completely blind due to there being nothing about specifically overclocking a GeForce GTX 650.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wixxus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> on second thought maybe you should leave gpu bios modding alone
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh, maybe you should stop talking as if I came into this knowing exactly what everything is called and the like.
> 
> I've been tinkering a little bit with the power voltage settings, setting core voltage to 1.5, doesn't seem to change much, though. I have a feeling I have to change around some of the other settings but I'm really not sure what and by how much.
> But so far I've only got 1 sentence long answers with you talking to me as if I was an expert already. I can easily understand things like this, the problem is that when it comes to overclocking there's a lot of trial and error, unless you get info from someone who's already done it, but even then you probably don't have the solution.
> My point is, it would be nice if I even got the slightest bit of guidance instead of having to go in nearly completely blind due to there being nothing about specifically overclocking a GeForce GTX 650.
Click to expand...

First we should start with the basics. Bios flashing a gpu can harm your gpu immensely. I would rather that you know what you are getting into first. reading the first page and doing google is expected of people naturally and you should not be upset if I don't assume you did so. I mod a lot of bios and such and time is very little to assume otherwise. If you mention you don't know these things on the other hand you save me time and then I can help you learn these things rather than trying to go with the normal flow of things and then finding out you are trying to learn the basics first. Noww we have the opportunity for you to learn as you are here so you should tell me what in general do you know and and what questions do you have so I may complement that knowledge. To learn is all on you as I can only answer questions. ask the right ones and you will learn.


----------



## Wixxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> First we should start with the basics. Bios flashing a gpu can harm your gpu immensely. I would rather that you know what you are getting into first. reading the first page and doing google is expected of people naturally and you should not be upset if I don't assume you did so. I mod a lot of bios and such and time is very little to assume otherwise. If you mention you don't know these things on the other hand you save me time and then I can help you learn these things rather than trying to go with the normal flow of things and then finding out you are trying to learn the basics first. Noww we have the opportunity for you to learn as you are here so you should tell me what in general do you know and and what questions do you have so I may complement that knowledge. To learn is all on you as I can only answer questions. ask the right ones and you will learn.


I've been going at this for a total of nearly 10 hours since yesterday, trying to find as much information as I could, but as I said, I barely found anything.

Here's a link to the BIOS settings thing I get on startup: http://www.manualslib.com/manual/409800/Gigabyte-Ga-78lmt-S2.html?page=21#manual
I want to know what I should do to keep it relatively safe while also being able to increase my Core Clock MHz on MSI Afterburner, thanks.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wixxus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> First we should start with the basics. Bios flashing a gpu can harm your gpu immensely. I would rather that you know what you are getting into first. reading the first page and doing google is expected of people naturally and you should not be upset if I don't assume you did so. I mod a lot of bios and such and time is very little to assume otherwise. If you mention you don't know these things on the other hand you save me time and then I can help you learn these things rather than trying to go with the normal flow of things and then finding out you are trying to learn the basics first. Noww we have the opportunity for you to learn as you are here so you should tell me what in general do you know and and what questions do you have so I may complement that knowledge. To learn is all on you as I can only answer questions. ask the right ones and you will learn.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been going at this for a total of nearly 10 hours since yesterday, trying to find as much information as I could, but as I said, I barely found anything.
> 
> Here's a link to the BIOS settings thing I get on startup: http://www.manualslib.com/manual/409800/Gigabyte-Ga-78lmt-S2.html?page=21#manual
> I want to know what I should do to keep it relatively safe while also being able to increase my Core Clock MHz on MSI Afterburner, thanks.
Click to expand...

First thing first. Your motherboards bios has nothing to do with your GPU bios. How you overclock your GPU will not affect your motherboard. unless you are pulling too much through the pcie slot


----------



## Wixxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> First thing first. Your motherboards bios has nothing to do with your GPU bios. How you overclock your GPU will not affect your motherboard. unless you are pulling too much through the pcie slot


Well... is there any way at all that I can unlock the Core Voltage option on MSI Afterburner (also locked on other programs)?


----------



## Curleyyy

Yes, there is a way to unlock the Core Voltage, @Wixxus, however you have to realise that by "unlocking" ( I assume you want to do this so that you can raise the voltage, I mean that's why you're here, to overclock ) and when you raise the voltage, that means it will be drawing more power. See the trouble you have here, which is what @djthrottleboi pointed out rather terribly ( in a way that you probably didn't pick up ) and when you draw more power, well, where is it drawing that power from? PCI slots can only draw so much, if I'm not mistaken it was a maximum of 25 watts per lane / slot and you may already be on the very borderline edge of that amount. Specifications say, for your particular card, that the maximum it will ever draw is 64 watts, which is well above the limit ( this is all assuming that your card doesn't have PCIe 6 Pin cables plugged into it ) so essentially, you won't be able to do anything.

Now, let's say that you do have overclocking headroom ( meaning there's a bit of juice you can draw out of it ) like you said with the Afterburner you were able to increase it by 200 MHz while being "stable" and I quote stable because I'm just going to assume that you didn't stress test it correctly ( not saying you haven't, but let's just say you haven't, to be safe ) so to do it properly, what you will be doing is modding the BIOS file, for your specific card. You will NEED to back-up your original one and make ten copies of it before you go changing anything, because it's very important if something goes wrong to have the original and it isn't all that easy. There's a bunch of tables that you have to take a look at, power settings to tweak, and every card is different.

I highly suggest reading the following before continuing.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1289489/gtx-600-series-unlocked-voltage-bios-downloads-and-tools/0_100#post_17846930

To strip it down in a easy way

1.) Use FireStorm to extract your BIOS file from your graphics card ( also use it to upload the modded version )
2.) Use Kepler BIOS Tweaker to tweak the settings that are good for your card.
3.) Save the file and use FireStorm to put the modded file in.
4.) Restart your computer.
5.) Run Unigen Heaven Benchmark.
6.) If it makes it to the end, without going above 70 degrees / crashing / or any artifact then you're good to go.


----------



## Wixxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Yes, there is a way to unlock the Core Voltage, @Wixxus, however you have to realise that by "unlocking" ( I assume you want to do this so that you can raise the voltage, I mean that's why you're here, to overclock ) and when you raise the voltage, that means it will be drawing more power. See the trouble you have here, which is what @djthrottleboi pointed out rather terribly ( in a way that you probably didn't pick up ) and when you draw more power, well, where is it drawing that power from? PCI slots can only draw so much, if I'm not mistaken it was a maximum of 25 watts per lane / slot and you may already be on the very borderline edge of that amount. Specifications say, for your particular card, that the maximum it will ever draw is 64 watts, which is well above the limit ( this is all assuming that your card doesn't have PCIe 6 Pin cables plugged into it ) so essentially, you won't be able to do anything.
> 
> Now, let's say that you do have overclocking headroom ( meaning there's a bit of juice you can draw out of it ) like you said with the Afterburner you were able to increase it by 200 MHz while being "stable" and I quote stable because I'm just going to assume that you didn't stress test it correctly ( not saying you haven't, but let's just say you haven't, to be safe ) so to do it properly, what you will be doing is modding the BIOS file, for your specific card. You will NEED to back-up your original one and make ten copies of it before you go changing anything, because it's very important if something goes wrong to have the original and it isn't all that easy. There's a bunch of tables that you have to take a look at, power settings to tweak, and every card is different.
> 
> I highly suggest reading the following before continuing.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1289489/gtx-600-series-unlocked-voltage-bios-downloads-and-tools/0_100#post_17846930
> 
> To strip it down in a easy way
> 
> 1.) Use FireStorm to extract your BIOS file from your graphics card ( also use it to upload the modded version )
> 2.) Use Kepler BIOS Tweaker to tweak the settings that are good for your card.
> 3.) Save the file and use FireStorm to put the modded file in.
> 4.) Restart your computer.
> 5.) Run Unigen Heaven Benchmark.
> 6.) If it makes it to the end, without going above 70 degrees / crashing / or any artifact then you're good to go.


Yeah, I see, thank you for clarifying, but then what's the point of doing the following? I have used Unigen Heaven Benchmark to stress test every time I changed any value in MSI Afterburner (with many varying results, for some reason if it crashed once because I put something too high, even if I put it down to a previously stable level, it would keep crashing so I'd have to restart my computer) and you just explained why it wouldn't really work out, right?. At the moment I have +115 Core Clock MHz and +200 Memory Clock MHz which is working fine for me without any visual errors or crashes. My computer in general is probably on the lower end of today's computers and I've likely already pushed it as far as it can go, I'm satisfied, though, 'cause now my FPS is both higher and more stable.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Yes, there is a way to unlock the Core Voltage, @Wixxus, however you have to realise that by "unlocking" ( I assume you want to do this so that you can raise the voltage, I mean that's why you're here, to overclock ) and when you raise the voltage, that means it will be drawing more power. See the trouble you have here, which is what @djthrottleboi pointed out rather terribly ( in a way that you probably didn't pick up ) and when you draw more power, well, where is it drawing that power from? PCI slots can only draw so much, if I'm not mistaken it was a maximum of 25 watts per lane / slot and you may already be on the very borderline edge of that amount. Specifications say, for your particular card, that the maximum it will ever draw is 64 watts, which is well above the limit ( this is all assuming that your card doesn't have PCIe 6 Pin cables plugged into it ) so essentially, you won't be able to do anything.
> 
> Now, let's say that you do have overclocking headroom ( meaning there's a bit of juice you can draw out of it ) like you said with the Afterburner you were able to increase it by 200 MHz while being "stable" and I quote stable because I'm just going to assume that you didn't stress test it correctly ( not saying you haven't, but let's just say you haven't, to be safe ) so to do it properly, what you will be doing is modding the BIOS file, for your specific card. You will NEED to back-up your original one and make ten copies of it before you go changing anything, because it's very important if something goes wrong to have the original and it isn't all that easy. There's a bunch of tables that you have to take a look at, power settings to tweak, and every card is different.
> 
> I highly suggest reading the following before continuing.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1289489/gtx-600-series-unlocked-voltage-bios-downloads-and-tools/0_100#post_17846930
> 
> To strip it down in a easy way
> 
> 1.) Use FireStorm to extract your BIOS file from your graphics card ( also use it to upload the modded version )
> 2.) Use Kepler BIOS Tweaker to tweak the settings that are good for your card.
> 3.) Save the file and use FireStorm to put the modded file in.
> 4.) Restart your computer.
> 5.) Run Unigen Heaven Benchmark.
> 6.) If it makes it to the end, without going above 70 degrees / crashing / or any artifact then you're good to go.


you do better than me at explaining but i don't think giving him the tools to go crazy with is a good idea lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wixxus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> First thing first. Your motherboards bios has nothing to do with your GPU bios. How you overclock your GPU will not affect your motherboard. unless you are pulling too much through the pcie slot
> 
> 
> 
> Well... is there any way at all that I can unlock the Core Voltage option on MSI Afterburner (also locked on other programs)?
Click to expand...

Yes but first I want to explain that the gpu might not get much out of this as I had that gpu and its not too much yyou can do with the bis. Install gpu-z and under nvidia there will be a black button i want you to click and save that file. after it is saved right click it and select send to compressed. then using the paper clip in the editor that you type in on this site attach that bios.


----------



## Wixxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you do better than me at explaining but i don't think giving him the tools to go crazy with is a good idea lol.
> Yes but first I want to explain that the gpu might not get much out of this as I had that gpu and its not too much yyou can do with the bis. Install gpu-z and under nvidia there will be a black button i want you to click and save that file. after it is saved right click it and select send to compressed. then using the paper clip in the editor that you type in on this site attach that bios.


Getting an error saying "BIOS reading not supported on this device."

If it's of any help, I took a screenshot of it instead...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wixxus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you do better than me at explaining but i don't think giving him the tools to go crazy with is a good idea lol.
> Yes but first I want to explain that the gpu might not get much out of this as I had that gpu and its not too much yyou can do with the bis. Install gpu-z and under nvidia there will be a black button i want you to click and save that file. after it is saved right click it and select send to compressed. then using the paper clip in the editor that you type in on this site attach that bios.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting an error saying "BIOS reading not supported on this device."
> 
> If it's of any help, I took a screenshot of it instead...
Click to expand...

downgrade to 7.9 to use it. 7.8 if that doesn't work. http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2397/techpowerup-gpu-z-v0-7-9-w-asus-rog-skin/mirrors


----------



## Wixxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> downgrade to 7.9 to use it. 7.8 if that doesn't work. http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2397/techpowerup-gpu-z-v0-7-9-w-asus-rog-skin/mirrors


"Could not extract file
... was not found"
followed by the same error as before, on both versions.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wixxus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> downgrade to 7.9 to use it. 7.8 if that doesn't work. http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2397/techpowerup-gpu-z-v0-7-9-w-asus-rog-skin/mirrors
> 
> 
> 
> "Could not extract file
> ... was not found"
> followed by the same error as before, on both versions.
Click to expand...

download nvflash http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2423/nvflash-5-190-0-1-for-windows/ open the folder its in and hold shift and right click and select open command prompt here and type

Code:



Code:


nvflash --save backup.rom

or copy ad paste it.


----------



## Wixxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> download nvflash http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2423/nvflash-5-190-0-1-for-windows/ open the folder its in and hold shift and right click and select open command prompt here and type
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nvflash --save backup.rom
> 
> or copy ad paste it.


"Unable to open NVFLASH driver."


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wixxus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> download nvflash http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2423/nvflash-5-190-0-1-for-windows/ open the folder its in and hold shift and right click and select open command prompt here and type
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nvflash --save backup.rom
> 
> or copy ad paste it.
> 
> 
> 
> "Unable to open NVFLASH driver."
Click to expand...

something is wrong with yur computer. try reinstalling your driver with clean install selected.


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you do better than me at explaining but i don't think giving him the tools to go crazy with is a good idea lol.


Ha ha, I was bored and I get really into explaining things sometimes P


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you do better than me at explaining but i don't think giving him the tools to go crazy with is a good idea lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha, I was bored and I get really into explaining things sometimes P
Click to expand...

I admit sometimes I get a little impatient and predetermine the best course of action due to all the bios i have been modding. You have been out for a while. how's life?


----------



## Wixxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> something is wrong with yur computer. try reinstalling your driver with clean install selected.


Done, now I get this instead:


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wixxus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> something is wrong with yur computer. try reinstalling your driver with clean install selected.
> 
> 
> 
> Done, now I get this instead:
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wixxus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> something is wrong with yur computer. try reinstalling your driver with clean install selected.
> 
> 
> 
> Done, now I get this instead:
Click to expand...

try using gpu-z now and see if that works now.


----------



## Wixxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> try using gpu-z now and see if that works now.


Same "BIOS reading not supported on this device."


----------



## iRUSH

Can someone give me a simple step by step instructions on how to flash my GPU bios on this 660? I have the stock bios downloaded. I had the one I'm currently using modded and it's not working out. In fact, it's actually worse and not nearly as stable.

Just keep it simple please, step by step specifics.


----------



## Duke976

Here's the link that I have used to unlock my 670. 



 Hope it helps you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Can someone give me a simple step by step instructions on how to flash my GPU bios on this 660? I have the stock bios downloaded. I had the one I'm currently using modded and it's not working out. In fact, it's actually worse and not nearly as stable.
> 
> Just keep it simple please, step by step specifics.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wixxus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> try using gpu-z now and see if that works now.
> 
> 
> 
> Same "BIOS reading not supported on this device."
Click to expand...

I cannot figure out why your gpu is not being read yet at the same time its a gtx 650 and those aren't much used so maybe they just took it out of the updated programs. This means we will either have to download older nvflas versions for windows or if you want to go for the gold grab the nvflash versio that doesn't say nvflash for windows.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Can someone give me a simple step by step instructions on how to flash my GPU bios on this 660? I have the stock bios downloaded. I had the one I'm currently using modded and it's not working out. In fact, it's actually worse and not nearly as stable.
> 
> Just keep it simple please, step by step specifics.


place the bios in the folder with nvflash and then hold shift and right click in the folder and select open command prompt here. Type

Code:



Code:


nvflash --protectoff

then

Code:



Code:


nvflash biosname.rom

but replace biosname.rom with the original bios name. If that is not the correct bios it will give a error that pci subsystem does not match or board id does not match. If so find another bios that may be the original as that bios was made for another version of the card. If you use -4 -5 -6 in the code then it will override bios flashing protections built into nvflash to stop you from flashing the wrong bios so DO NOT USE -4 -5 -6. Its all caps to emphasize that statement. Also note that I can adjust your modded bios to be more stable you probably just have a GPU with a high ASIC (80% and up) so lowerinbg the max voltage will help as that seems to be the issue.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duke976*
> 
> Here's the link that I have used to unlock my 670.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it helps you.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Can someone give me a simple step by step instructions on how to flash my GPU bios on this 660? I have the stock bios downloaded. I had the one I'm currently using modded and it's not working out. In fact, it's actually worse and not nearly as stable.
> 
> Just keep it simple please, step by step specifics.
Click to expand...

he knows about kgb and it rarely works and works minimally on 660's. Read these threads and you'll see KGB is the recommended software to use and most try it first but also that these posts are mostly outdated and somebody that doesn't know how to tweak KGB will not successfully get a full mod as it only changes 2 power table values and max voltage in default parameters of the program and to be honest I would not recommend that people who don't have experience with kgb or similar software learn how to use it with their only card especially when its a old low ranking card like this as it means this was all they could afford and I would hate to see them lose it to a typo or mistake in values.


----------



## Curleyyy

Yo how do we stop that stupid implementation that reduces clock speeds when it hits 70c? I think if we used nvidia inspector and changed a few values in the overclocking section under those clk settings or something (by setting the lower clock speeds to higher frequencies) or something? because im sick of getting 60 fps down from 120+ when i hit 70c


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Yo how do we stop that stupid implementation that reduces clock speeds when it hits 70c? I think if we used nvidia inspector and changed a few values in the overclocking section under those clk settings or something (by setting the lower clock speeds to higher frequencies) or something? because im sick of getting 60 fps down from 120+ when i hit 70c


thats in the driver so you can't


----------



## Curleyyy

I swear there was a way around it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> I swear there was a way around it.


maybe nvinspectot as that interacts with the driver. If you had a 700 series and up card you could in any oc software


----------



## Curleyyy

Ah, I found out what it was that I was thinking of. It was to disable the "boost clock" function, and to have a constant high frequency clock speed, but the thermal throttling still applied. Damn it. My memory served me wrong ha ha! So it's only the 6XX series that you can't disable it in? Man, that sucks. What's this I hear about in the new NVIDIA cards coming out? Something about the current gen's replacement only being slightly better, but everyone is waiting for next gen as apparently there's going to be like a bus increase and huge benefits? ( I could be wrong about this too )


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Ah, I found out what it was that I was thinking of. It was to disable the "boost clock" function, and to have a constant high frequency clock speed, but the thermal throttling still applied. Damn it. My memory served me wrong ha ha! So it's only the 6XX series that you can't disable it in? Man, that sucks. What's this I hear about in the new NVIDIA cards coming out? Something about the current gen's replacement only being slightly better, but everyone is waiting for next gen as apparently there's going to be like a bus increase and huge benefits? ( I could be wrong about this too )


the 980's and 970's came out but those are on a256 bus and thats bad considering the 780ti is on a 384 bus andso the the 780ti is 105 better clock for clock also due to the stronger gpu. Everyones waiting for the 980ti which will have a stronger gpu and stronger bus however PASCAL will have stacked memory for faster memory communication and thats what the hypes about now. I'm considering on waiting for pascal


----------



## rascal03

So this has been driving me nuts, I have 2 asus gtx 660 directcu II and I feel like I have tried everything to get these bios modded but everything I do with KBT just is not working out and when I use KGB it says cannot find voltage offsets. So I am hoping the wizards here can help me. I have attached the bios for each card

660.zip 57k .zip file


661.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## rascal03

o i forgot to say that I am trying to raise my voltage for each card


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rascal03*
> 
> So this has been driving me nuts, I have 2 asus gtx 660 directcu II and I feel like I have tried everything to get these bios modded but everything I do with KBT just is not working out and when I use KGB it says cannot find voltage offsets. So I am hoping the wizards here can help me. I have attached the bios for each card
> 
> 660.zip 57k .zip file
> 
> 
> 661.zip 57k .zip file


here you go

661.zip 228k .zip file


----------



## rascal03

you sir are a god among men! works like a charm, thank you!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rascal03*
> 
> you sir are a god among men! works like a charm, thank you!


have fun and just mere man who doesn't know what he's doing lol. so not a god.


----------



## Curleyyy

@djthrottleboi a friend of mine wants to upgrade to a new GPU and he mentioned the 770 as it's a lot cheaper than the 970 and from what I've read seems to perform very similarly.

Only thing I'm worried about is the 770 consumes twice as much power.

Which card would be best for overclocking?
Which card would provide highest frame rate ( both overclocked and normal clocks - cooling a gpu is very hard in his room, so he might not be able to overclock )


----------



## error-id10t

The 770 = 680 pretty much. Maybe that gives a better picture..


----------



## Curleyyy

All I know about the 680 is that the 670 performs almost identical when the 670 is overclocked. So if you're saying the 770 is a 680, and the 680 is a 670, then he may as well buy my card?


----------



## mus1mus

770 is a 680 with a newer Bios and GPU Boost 2.0 capable.

A 670 is a trimmed down 680. You may touch a stock 680 by overclocking the 670 but, it is stock.

I can find some good deals for block(ed) 770s and 680s but still hesitant if I even need that kind of power for an HTPC.

But hmm... Will this lil guy need some gpu lovin? Currently with a skinned 660.


Edit: how are you DJ?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> All I know about the 680 is that the 670 performs almost identical when the 670 is overclocked. So if you're saying the 770 is a 680, and the 680 is a 670, then he may as well buy my card?


go with the 970 as the lower requirements allow you to get a lot further and the 970 is going blow for blow with the gtx 780 so a 770 may be cheaper but its a sooner upgrade meaning more money spent in the long run if he went 770

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 770 is a 680 with a newer Bios and GPU Boost 2.0 capable.
> 
> A 670 is a trimmed down 680. You may touch a stock 680 by overclocking the 670 but, it is stock.
> 
> I can find some good deals for block(ed) 770s and 680s but still hesitant if I even need that kind of power for an HTPC.
> 
> But hmm... Will this lil guy need some gpu lovin? Currently with a skinned 660.
> 
> 
> Edit: how are you DJ?


in a htpc you want stability however we can give a shot. I'm good and you?


----------



## mus1mus

Its meant for movies and browsing stuff. It already is a silent little rig with 1200 RPM fans on a 360 rad, i5 3570K at 4.5, will that be enough to push a GPU in the class of a 770 or up?

Im good myself mate. Main rig's pure amd, saving some up for an x99 but money already took some detours. lol waiting on some good deals for GPUs now.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Its meant for movies and browsing stuff. It already is a silent little rig with 1200 RPM fans on a 360 rad, i5 3570K at 4.5, will that be enough to push a GPU in the class of a 770 or up?
> 
> Im good myself mate. Main rig's pure amd, saving some up for an x99 but money already took some detours. lol waiting on some good deals for GPUs now.


its more than enough for a 770 and yeah when tax returns hit i'm going X99. I'm grabbing the 5960x so i can push this kingpin hard as there's some records i'm after. Just think 8 core 16 threads $1000 seems like i'm overdoig it lol but wait till everything starts making full use of available cores. This means i can run for 10 years with this cpu(though i probably wont since i'm upgrade happy.) lol.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its more than enough for a 770 and yeah when tax returns hit i'm going X99. I'm grabbing the 5960x so i can push this kingpin hard as there's some records i'm after. Just think 8 core 16 threads $1000 seems like i'm overdoig it lol but wait till everything starts making full use of available cores. This means i can run for 10 years with this cpu(though i probably wont since i'm upgrade happy.) lol.


Same reason buddy, but not gonna push for a 5960X, I think I'm fine with a 6-core at the moment but, who knows. lol

Getting X99 seems good for longevity I believe. Nice route for you buddy.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its more than enough for a 770 and yeah when tax returns hit i'm going X99. I'm grabbing the 5960x so i can push this kingpin hard as there's some records i'm after. Just think 8 core 16 threads $1000 seems like i'm overdoig it lol but wait till everything starts making full use of available cores. This means i can run for 10 years with this cpu(though i probably wont since i'm upgrade happy.) lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Same reason buddy, but not gonna push for a 5960X, I think I'm fine with a 6-core at the moment but, who knows. lol
> 
> Getting X99 seems good for longevity I believe. Nice route for you buddy.
Click to expand...

I probably wont be able to upgrade for a long time after this due to being threatened with castration in my sleep but lol its worth it. nothing wrong with the 6 core as its still 12 threads. I was originally going to get the 5820k but that thing is seriously gimped.


----------



## speaker1264

-Deleted-


----------



## thedarkside44

hello guys

I'm can't unlock my PNY GTX 660 BIOS





this is my bios

GK106.zip 58k .zip file


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thedarkside44*
> 
> hello guys
> 
> I'm can't unlock my PNY GTX 660 BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my bios
> 
> GK106.zip 58k .zip file


Increased voltage to 1.21v, increased TDP to 225w. It will run at 1202Mhz by default. Increase in increments of 13Mhz through MSI Afterburner.

mod.zip 58k .zip file


----------



## thedarkside44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Increased voltage to 1.21v, increased TDP to 225w. It will run at 1202Mhz by default. Increase in increments of 13Mhz through MSI Afterburner.
> 
> mod.zip 58k .zip file


thank you for your help

i want to flash it through NVFlash 5.190.0.1 but the same result every time ; i used Nvflash from the first post but it gives me error flash requires newer version of nvflash



I'm using windows 8.1

edit : it works using NVFlash 5.142


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thedarkside44*
> 
> thank you for your help
> 
> i want to flash it through NVFlash 5.190.0.1 but the same result every time ; i used Nvflash from the first post but it gives me error flash requires newer version of nvflash
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using windows 8.1
> 
> edit : it works using NVFlash 5.142


Use this version of Nvflash-

Nvflash.zip 707k .zip file


Enter the following without the quotes (supposing your bios name is X)

"Nvflash --protectoff" then hit enter.

"Nvflash -4 -5 -6 X.rom" then hit enter again. The restart.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thedarkside44*
> 
> thank you for your help
> 
> i want to flash it through NVFlash 5.190.0.1 but the same result every time ; i used Nvflash from the first post but it gives me error flash requires newer version of nvflash
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using windows 8.1
> 
> edit : it works using NVFlash 5.142
> 
> 
> 
> Use this version of Nvflash-
> 
> Nvflash.zip 707k .zip file
> 
> 
> Enter the following without the quotes (supposing your bios name is X)
> 
> "Nvflash --protectoff" then hit enter.
> 
> "Nvflash -4 -5 -6 X.rom" then hit enter again. The restart.
Click to expand...

very bad instructions. Never use -4 -5 -6 jnless you intend to flash a bios not native to the card. Those instructions override protection causing you to be able to flash the wrong bios. If a bios is modded for your card and it is natve to your revision it will suffice to type nvflash x.rom


----------



## jason387

There is no harm in force flashing whether native, different vendor or even an edited bios. You do have to type the bios name. You can only flash the wrong bios if you type the wrong bios name. You do that if you aren't careful. If you aren't careful, you shouldn't be bios editing or flashing for that matter.


----------



## mus1mus

Not all BIOS (certain models) work on every card (even with the same model) . That is what DJ wants to imply.

And you have to remember, not everyone who comes in here asking for a modified BIOS are advanced users that can get *in* and *out* of a black screen due to a wrong flash. You should try to avoid that situation when helping people. Your intentions would be right but people might treat it bad if they follow your instructions and get into troubles DJ mentioned.


----------



## jason387

If someone enters the wrong bios file name, they shouldn't be flashing their GPU's bios. Many may not know this but without the instructions for the force flash some cards may not accept the flash for their own modded bios. I faced this problem with my GTX 650Ti a year back.


----------



## mus1mus

Then indicate your reasons instead of adding flags that known to be dangerous.

Try to re-read those nvflash flags and you will see one of them that you specified says about by-passing mismatch adapter identification.

What does that mean? allowing users to flash a rom from a different card model, or family. I did this to flash my 650TI Boost a GTX 660 Bios. And you should have known where that ended.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> If someone enters the wrong bios file name, they shouldn't be flashing their GPU's bios. Many may not know this but without the instructions for the force flash some cards may not accept the flash for their own modded bios. I faced this problem with my GTX 650Ti a year back.


the only card that needs those flags to flash are the kpe series and maybe maxwell. All other cards will flash natively.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> There is no harm in force flashing whether native, different vendor or even an edited bios. You do have to type the bios name. You can only flash the wrong bios if you type the wrong bios name. You do that if you aren't careful. If you aren't careful, you shouldn't be bios editing or flashing for that matter


a bios for another revision can cause serious issues and is a simple mistake to make and abios can be titled for a gpu but be meant for another so it is not all on the user furthermore this site is all about helping people learn and if this is your attitude towards helping peo0le lacking knowledge to know how to do it properly then i will say you should notbe helping. You need 3 things. Patience to not be frustrated when someone messes up simple instructions , understanding as you will need to properly understand how tto communicate with them to teach them as not all people will l3arn the same way, and the third is you must lead in the safest way possible unless necessary. People have made this mistake of flashing the wrong bios and while many will sit quietly it is their first time flashing bios and this is where they came to learn. Be smart not rash.

As another note making mistakes is how we learn so its not that bad as m9st of us have learned much from making mistakes. However dont encourage mistakes


----------



## thedarkside44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Use this version of Nvflash-
> 
> Nvflash.zip 707k .zip file
> 
> 
> Enter the following without the quotes (supposing your bios name is X)
> 
> "Nvflash --protectoff" then hit enter.
> 
> "Nvflash -4 -5 -6 X.rom" then hit enter again. The restart.


thank you sir I did flash the bios


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thedarkside44*
> 
> thank you sir I did flash the bios


Your Welcome


----------



## General123

I kept the force flashing command for back when people were trying to flash different revisions and were getting errors. It isn't needed for just modding the vbios obviously, but it is more simple to keep it to one command then have several and confuse people. The idea of the thread was so people could mod the vbios' themselves.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I kept the force flashing command for back when people were trying to flash different revisions and were getting errors. It isn't needed for just modding the vbios obviously, but it is more simple to keep it to one command then have several and confuse people. The idea of the thread was so people could mod the vbios' themselves.


yep and thats why we just say use nvflash biosname.rom so we dont have to keep cleaning up after bad flashes. all those times we had to go behind people and clean up. If a person wants to flash a bios for another revision they will ask and then we tell them to override however most will know the overrides and will not ask. lol a year ago we had a field day though with the bricked cards.


----------



## Ev1L4oBG

What Bios should I put on my GW GTX 660 2GB ? The fan is failing to start and I wanna try to mod its Bios before giving it out for repairs.


----------



## Blitzrisk

guys my card gtx660 and I modded it,now everything changed fan speed,power %150,but voltage is max still 1.17v, what is wrong with it?


----------



## TreyM

So, I bricked my PNY XLR8 660 (Black PCB) by flashing the bios from TechPowerup, which is apparently for an older revision of this card. Anyone have the black PCB version?


----------



## tdbone1

i have an "nvidia reference gtx 660 ti" and windows 10
i have not done anything to the bios yet

while running afterburner 4.1.1 i unlocked core voltage in settings
these are my settings
+100mv (max)
+125 core
+500 memory

in valley 1080P extreme fullscreen i get 1550
in heaven 1080P extreme fullscreen i get 770

if i were to do the bios mod what can i expect to get?

with the "reference" design i read something about the volts you set it too do not really come out correctly (i mean it does more then what you set it to in the kgb.cfg file)

can anyone kind of walk me through this a bit?
i already save my bios using latest gpu-z
i have the kgb.cfg file and am ready to edit it.
Quote:


> # EXPERIMENTAL: This Setting makes the checksum calculate to
> # the same value it originally was by manipulating an unused
> # section of the bois. This may be needed for the new style
> # UEFI vbios. Set this to 1 if you want to preserve the orig
> # checksum. Set to 0 for the previous behavior of re-calculating
> # the checksum. NOTE: if you're not having driver detection
> # problems leave this at 0.
> #
> Preserve_Original_Checksum = 0
> 
> # Fan settings
> Fan_Min = 30
> Fan_Max = 100
> 
> # Board power settings
> Max_Power_Target = 150
> 
> # Max Boost Frequency. Uncomment this if you want to change the
> # maximum frequency your card will boost to.
> #Max_Boost_Freq = 1228
> 
> # WARNING:
> # The following are valid voltages. I suggest you
> # use these values rather than coming up with your
> # own. 1212500 is the max and it is normally hard limited.
> # If you go over the max and your board is hard limited
> # you may actually get a much lower voltage than you
> # expect.
> #
> # Voltage = 1212500
> # Voltage = 1200000
> Voltage = 1187500
> # Voltage = 1175000
> # Voltage = 1162500
> # Voltage = 1150000


can someone tell me what i should set "Voltage" too?
also it would be great if i can make my memory @ 7GHz as gpu-z shows it can do 1750mhz with no problem when i set it to +500 with afterburner.

thanks for any help i can get
btw here a card similar to mine....hmmm as far as gpu, memory and boost clock.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130809

stock gpu core = 915mhz and boost = 980
gpu-z voltage sensor reports 1.062v when running furmark with 1080p preset
it reaches 80C (this is without any overclocking software and no bios mod yet)
if i startup msi afterburner 4.1.1 and set fan speed to max i hit 64C


----------



## tdbone1

no body even buys used gtx 660 ti and sli them anymore?
could use some help. dont want to experiment to much on if the voltage can jump up to a real reading (testable with voltmeter) then what is will show in gpu-z or afterburner when a lower number was used in the bios file?

would like to start lower and figure out a real way to tell or do you just keep increasing volts in bios until the cards temps get @80C with fan on full 100% and then you know your there?

whats the info about adjust core and mem mhz and it not really adjusting what it says?
will the true mhz be shown in cpu-z or afterburner?

just need a lil help or more info then what i have found in this thread and other threads around the net

want to do this bios mod

nvidia reference gtx 660 ti but seems like the fan has been pre-programmed is to not allow any more then 80C
i watch the sensors in gpu-z for temp and the perfcap reason and temperature if never one of the reasons

i see perfcap reason for TDP over 100% when i run fsaa 8x or 16x
the volts will boost higher then even the boost volts when stock. i bet alot of ppl dont know this.
it will do it in alot of gpu testing apps and bf4 even at 4x i believe

anyhow thats with stock and no over volts or anything

where im at now is i use nvidia inspector as my overclock and gpu-z to watch sensors
i use valley, heaven and bf4 1080p ultra
if you want to see when boost comes into play its easy
you know when your at desktop your idling and if you look at gpu-z perfcap reason sensor it will be clear or default but say util
that means its being throttled back because not enough gpu load
if you do bf4 1080p or is it 720p i forget with "low" preset gpu boost hasnt kicked in yet and is still being throttled by util

oh i also have 3dmark11 v1.02 advanced and i test 1080p Xtreme and Perfomance and also if you go into the advanced settings you can change from 8x to 16x or is it 4x to 8x......dont matter because once you do it will make an extra power needed and ALLOWED over the boost clock
guaranteed

so anyhow i can see i think im supposed to be 1.175v when boost is there on default settings (not including the boost-boost overclock i see when 1080p ultra settings with 8x or higher AA enabled it will go 1.18x

nvidia inspector says it can do 123% over on power (TDP) and 165mv which both are better then i see in msi afterburner
msi after burner i get 100mv and there isnt even a power (TDP) section avail

does nvidia inspector let me adjust upto 123% power and 165mv volts or it it a LIE?









come on peeps helps me out here.
thanks in advance


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> no body even buys used gtx 660 ti and sli them anymore?
> could use some help. dont want to experiment to much on if the voltage can jump up to a real reading (testable with voltmeter) then what is will show in gpu-z or afterburner when a lower number was used in the bios file?
> 
> would like to start lower and figure out a real way to tell or do you just keep increasing volts in bios until the cards temps get @80C with fan on full 100% and then you know your there?
> 
> whats the info about adjust core and mem mhz and it not really adjusting what it says?
> will the true mhz be shown in cpu-z or afterburner?
> 
> just need a lil help or more info then what i have found in this thread and other threads around the net
> 
> want to do this bios mod
> 
> nvidia reference gtx 660 ti but seems like the fan has been pre-programmed is to not allow any more then 80C
> i watch the sensors in gpu-z for temp and the perfcap reason and temperature if never one of the reasons
> 
> i see perfcap reason for TDP over 100% when i run fsaa 8x or 16x
> the volts will boost higher then even the boost volts when stock. i bet alot of ppl dont know this.
> it will do it in alot of gpu testing apps and bf4 even at 4x i believe
> 
> anyhow thats with stock and no over volts or anything
> 
> where im at now is i use nvidia inspector as my overclock and gpu-z to watch sensors
> i use valley, heaven and bf4 1080p ultra
> if you want to see when boost comes into play its easy
> you know when your at desktop your idling and if you look at gpu-z perfcap reason sensor it will be clear or default but say util
> that means its being throttled back because not enough gpu load
> if you do bf4 1080p or is it 720p i forget with "low" preset gpu boost hasnt kicked in yet and is still being throttled by util
> 
> oh i also have 3dmark11 v1.02 advanced and i test 1080p Xtreme and Perfomance and also if you go into the advanced settings you can change from 8x to 16x or is it 4x to 8x......dont matter because once you do it will make an extra power needed and ALLOWED over the boost clock
> guaranteed
> 
> so anyhow i can see i think im supposed to be 1.175v when boost is there on default settings (not including the boost-boost overclock i see when 1080p ultra settings with 8x or higher AA enabled it will go 1.18x
> 
> nvidia inspector says it can do 123% over on power (TDP) and 165mv which both are better then i see in msi afterburner
> msi after burner i get 100mv and there isnt even a power (TDP) section avail
> 
> does nvidia inspector let me adjust upto 123% power and 165mv volts or it it a LIE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come on peeps helps me out here.
> thanks in advance


I ran sli 660ti for a couple of years until buying my 980.

I had to flash the bios to get both cards (msi 660ti Pe) 1300mhz+ without any throttle. I added no voltage. I just raised the power limit to get rid of the perf cap.

Nvidea inspector is a dated way to overclock. Do a power limit bios mod and oc with msi afterburner.

The cards only really have 1.5gb of usable vram (I know 2gb on the box but anantech will explain) So you will get hitching (frame drops) above 1.5gb unless you have the 3gb models as they dont have the split memory config.

660ti sli was roughly as powerful as my gtx 970 except with much less vram.


----------



## mus1mus

If memory serves me well, you will better be off modifying your own BIOS. Raise TDP Values and maybe add more Voltage as long as you can keep it cool, and silent enough to bear.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1474548/kepler-bios-tweaker-1-27-basics-for-those-previous-users-who-want-to-know-what-it-means/0_50


----------



## Fatsodonkey

Is there any bios mod´s for gigabyte gtx 670 wf 4GB?
I can´t find any.

Can i flash the superclocked 4gb version bios for it?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatsodonkey*
> 
> Is there any bios mod´s for gigabyte gtx 670 wf 4GB?
> I can´t find any.
> 
> Can i flash the superclocked 4gb version bios for it?


Try the above link. Youre better off modifying your card's stock bios.


----------



## Fatsodonkey

I have tried but i suck at editing those bioses.
My boost clock never sticks and i get only 1100mhz with the core.
My temps never reached even 68c when i overclocked to 1250 with the 770 bios.

Damn i hate Nvidia. Their boost just sucks big time.
I actually flashed a 770 bios for my 670 it actually boosted awesome, but 2d glitch between 3dmark test made me go back.
Nvidia could actually just bring boost 2.0 to 600 series. Nothing is stopping them. It actually could boost their sales because people might break their old gpu´s.









Can someone help me edit my bios?
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/129829/gigabyte-gtx670-4096-120917.html

I use that one atm.

BTW. Im not scared of bricking. I have once restored one gpu with usb windows bios flash.


----------



## IBooNI

Hello all, just wondering if yoi guys can help me with some information before ibstart going doen this path to see if it is worth messing around with the bios. How much %increase in performance are people seeing over standard msi afterburner overclocking with the stock bios? I am wondering if i will see any meaningful difference over just using msi afterburner. Thanks all.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBooNI*
> 
> Hello all, just wondering if yoi guys can help me with some information before ibstart going doen this path to see if it is worth messing around with the bios. How much %increase in performance are people seeing over standard msi afterburner overclocking with the stock bios? I am wondering if i will see any meaningful difference over just using msi afterburner. Thanks all.


The bios mod will help stop the card from throttling by increasing the power limit.

Its difficult to predict the % of gains due to the silicon lottery.

My 660ti gained around 80-100mhz through bios mod. Actual performance increase in game was small actually.


----------



## FinnKnite

So I have 2 Evga 670 SCs in SLI and modded the bios and have them both running at 1.212V. When I benchmark them one of them gets throttled when both cards are about 70C and is drawing 5-6% more power. Any ideas as to why that might be?


----------



## tdbone1

i just bought a used evga gtx 670 ftw edition 2GB.
is there more then one edition of this card and therefore more then 1 stock default bios?

here is a gpu-z screenshot


i havent flashed the card like i was with my nvidia reference gtx 660 ti with kgb and nvidia flash tool.

i used nvidia inspector to do a manual overclock 100mhz with +100v and power = 115% (as i think thats all i can do without the bios unlock thing)
anyhow bf4 will crash.
i pretty much can only do the power = 115% and leave gpu clock at default and volts at default. my memory = +400 to = 7ghz

i have heard some people saying that i need to flash the gtx 770 bios and it will be perfect and will also stop bf4 from crashing when overclocking gpu.

anyhow some people say to mod your own bios now and some say use kgb and some say use kepler flash tool.....

since this is a known card does anyone just have a bios i can flash with nvflash -4 -5 -6 X.rom?
and of course not fry my card


----------



## Koctya

Hello! Please tell 660TI may replace the BIOS on the 670 to make a 256bit bus


----------



## vagenrider

guys,i have a gigabyte 670 and adjusting the mv at 1250 with kepler bios editor..flashing..clean install drivers..but sill stuck on 1212..if anybody expert on this card will be great to help


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagenrider*
> 
> guys,i have a gigabyte 670 and adjusting the mv at 1250 with kepler bios editor..flashing..clean install drivers..but sill stuck on 1212..if anybody expert on this card will be great to help


You cannot go pass 1.212V without hard modding the card.


----------



## vagenrider

@General123 so..is there any way to pass out the 1212mv on gtx 670 windforce? give some light master..


----------



## Ridianod

Hi friends thanks for this awesome topic. I have some questions. Anybody calculate 660 ti bios mod power consumption? Also 1241 mhz 3400 mhz 660 ti performance equal to which stock speed card ? 680 ? Thanks and sorry for my english :/

edit: When I overclocked 1254 mhz I have seen random green point blinking on the screen. So I droped with msi afterburner to 1241 mhz than increase mem +400. Working awesome. I tried on ets2. this overclock give me 15-16 fps extra.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagenrider*
> 
> @General123 so..is there any way to pass out the 1212mv on gtx 670 windforce? give some light master..


You need to make a Vmod. Look at this topic ; http://www.overclock.net/t/1334870/how-to-vmod-a-660-ti


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagenrider*
> 
> @General123 so..is there any way to pass out the 1212mv on gtx 670 windforce? give some light master..


Have you read my reply just above this post? I'm sensing you don't believe me.


----------



## vagenrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ridianod*
> 
> Hi friends thanks for this awesome topic. I have some questions. Anybody calculate 660 ti bios mod power consumption? Also 1241 mhz 3400 mhz 660 ti performance equal to which stock speed card ? 680 ? Thanks and sorry for my english :/
> 
> edit: When I overclocked 1254 mhz I have seen random green point blinking on the screen. So I droped with msi afterburner to 1241 mhz than increase mem +400. Working awesome. I tried on ets2. this overclock give me 15-16 fps extra.
> You need to make a Vmod. Look at this topic ; http://www.overclock.net/t/1334870/how-to-vmod-a-660-ti


thanks mate,very usefull..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Have you read my reply just above this post? I'm sensing you don't believe me.


no my friend..just asking for second opinion..


----------



## Yetyhunter

I also have a GTX 670 windforce x3. I can't go higher than +85 mhz on my core clock with the default BIOS, resulting in a 1254 mhz max boost clock.
Should I try flashing a modded BIOS, will I get better results ?


----------



## vagenrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yetyhunter*
> 
> I also have a GTX 670 windforce x3. I can't go higher than +85 mhz on my core clock with the default BIOS, resulting in a 1254 mhz max boost clock.
> Should I try flashing a modded BIOS, will I get better results ?


not very much..with the threadstarter (general123) bios i can get 1293 core and +550 mem


----------



## Ridianod

I need help. I cant reach over 1254 mhz. When i try bioshock benchmark,my pc freeze(over 1254 mhz). My gpu's asic 68.9. Anyone make custom bios for me ? I guess I made wrong. Thanks.

My bios; https://www.dropbox.com/s/y9eeout3su7ui2u/GK104.rom?dl=0

(660 ti direct cu 2)


----------



## Eldan

I'm probably the hundredth person to ask this, but is it compatible with the 650? (I know KGB isn't, but there isn't anything about v3d)


----------



## BrokenToaster

Ok, this is really weird. I successfully flashed the bios on my card, unlocking overvoltage. However, GPU-Z, EVGA X, and MSI Afterburner report different values and my card is unstable.



EVGA Precision X : Glitchy overall, intermittently won't let me open fan speed settings. When I move the clock speed slider, it reports base speed as 1006 MHz, however, it shows the card actually running at ~1200 even when no overclock is applied and settings are reset to default. Overvoltage button is grayed out. It shows the max 1.215 volt, though, what does the overvolt button actually do in this program?




GPU-Z reports clock speed as 1000 MHz on the main panel, but if i look at the sensors tab it shows GPU Core clock as ~380 Mhz and then quickly raises it to 1200. I have "Prefer maximum performance" enabled in NVIDIA control panel, so it shouldn't be throttling. It reports the (correct?) max voltage.



MSI Afterburner won't let me move the voltage slider above +100mV, even though it needs to be +225 for the proper maximum. If I set it to that in Precision X, then close it and open Afterburner, it shows +225, however if I drag the slider it gets reset to +100.

The card crashes itself and hangs my system completely at any overclock above 50MHz. What else do I need to do to my BIOS to fix this?

My stock BIOS Is Zotac 680 2GB located here
, version 80.04.09.00.01.


----------



## whoosh

removed


----------



## simple93

hi guys any ideas if gtx650ti bottlenecks with amd fx6300 and makes fps drops ??

thanks


----------



## Eldan

It definitely shouldn't. If you're having drops, it might be because of drivers, temperatures or something consuming your graphical computing power besides the game.


----------



## simple93

Well drive does notify me out of date but everytime I try to download new driver from nvidia experience it doesn't let me .... power and temperature it's not that as it's the same as soon as I turn on pc. And power I have replaced a power supply it's still the same


----------



## Eldan

If it doesn't let you update your driver, the problem is probably there. Try completely removing the driver from device manager and installing freshly, or just running the nvidia installer and selecting "clean install".


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simple93*
> 
> Well drive does notify me out of date but everytime I try to download new driver from nvidia experience it doesn't let me .... power and temperature it's not that as it's the same as soon as I turn on pc. And power I have replaced a power supply it's still the same


If you already are on the latest driver for your card NV experience wont let you update.

Turn OFF nv experience and go to:

http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx with your browser and download and reinstall latest driver.


----------



## simple93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eldan*
> 
> If it doesn't let you update your driver, the problem is probably there. Try completely removing the driver from device manager and installing freshly, or just running the nvidia installer and selecting "clean install".


I've done that still doesn't make any difference. I used to have a different setup with right drivers and updated yet still fps drop


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simple93*
> 
> I've done that still doesn't make any difference. I used to have a different setup with right drivers and updated yet still fps drop


is the fx6300 overclocked? Is the gpu oc'd? what resolution? how much ram? what game?

Need some more info to help more. I would set all overclocks back to stock until I pin point the issue.


----------



## simple93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> is the fx6300 overclocked? Is the gpu oc'd? what resolution? how much ram? what game?
> 
> Need some more info to help more. I would set all overclocks back to stock until I pin point the issue.


no overclocks anywhere, and old and current setup here on this post
http://www.overclock.net/t/1588936/fps-drop-maybe-bottleneck

old set up = my original
new/current set up = my brothers pc

thanks


----------



## simple93

hi guys
anyone seem to know why i have this fps drop ?? check occt test results
http://www.filedropper.com/02-34


----------



## FaKeeN

Is there any way to modifi a gigabyte gtx 660 bios for 0db mode like nvidia 9xx series?


----------



## Zolti

Nevermind...


----------



## Ridianod

After New driver update my 660 ti clock mhz drop to 1100 mhz. I flashed again and again but I cant increase to 1254 mhz. Why? Nvidia clear this mod with driver?







(


----------



## Methanoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eldan*
> 
> I'm probably the hundredth person to ask this, but is it compatible with the 650? (I know KGB isn't, but there isn't anything about v3d)


Actually I suspect you're one of the first. I've been Googling a while and found no answers.

Kepler Bios Tweaker 1.27 supports GTX 650 but I couldnt work out what I needed to tweak on the Boost states... LMK if you do!! My 650 clocks okay in Afterburner (1250 core, 1350 memory) .. never exceeds 40C... I wanna ramp some voltage to get the clocks much higher.


----------



## GENXLR

Hey, With my driver update my 670 nolonger increases anymore either!

***? its stuck at like 1046mhz, down from 1150mhz, "power limit reached" when its clearly not


----------



## revengeyo

Got my gtx 660 ti power edition overclocked to 1424mhz on air and still going.
Thing is it never locks on this frequency because of boost 2.0








How can i disable boost??

I figured out it when @ 1.21v when you add voltage in afterburner on top of that (max 100mv) Afterburner will still show 1.21v, but it is getting extra voltage! I figured that out, because when stressing the card it's it's on a certain temperature and then add the "invisible" voltage the card instantly get a few degrees higher.

So voltage overclocking is working although not visible.


----------



## Gredder

Hello. My videocard Asus GTX680 DirectCU II 4Gb (GTX680-DC2G-4GD5). Bios version 80.04.5B.00.0D

OriginalGTX680.zip 116k .zip file

Help unlock videocard (voltages). Or there can be ready bios. Thanks.


----------



## GENXLR

always best to mod your own bios. Just use Kepler Bios Unlocker and do it yourself

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?284014-KGB-Kepler-BIOS-Editor-Unlocker

edit huh, links seem dead, Here's my copy









KeplerBIOSModSimple.zip 21k .zip file


Usage is simple, edit the .cfg to match the settings you want, then open command prompt, navigate to the foler, and run "kgb your.bios unlock"

example

kgb GK110.rom unlock


----------



## Gredder

Thanks.








It is possible to use as is?

Max_Power_Target = 200 or Max_Power_Target = 150 ?

Max_Boost_Freq = 1150 or Max_Boost_Freq = 1228 ?

# Voltage = 1212500
Voltage = 1200000
# Voltage = 1187500
# Voltage = 1175000
# Voltage = 1162500
# Voltage = 1150000


----------



## GENXLR

PowerTarget 200

Boost freq, try 1202 first
voltage use the second to top or top, they don't make much difference


----------



## Gredder

Thanks GENXLR. I will experiment.


----------



## RoboX

I have backup my Bios (ZOtac gtx 680 2GB) and i want to unlock max voltage to 1.25v with KeplerBiosTweaker-v1.27:b wath I have to nodify in this utility?


----------



## GENXLR

100% sure you cannot, i believe the VID max is 1.212


----------



## RoboX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> 100% sure you cannot, i believe the VID max is 1.212


ok, and to modify to 1.21?


----------



## GENXLR

if you would just read the OP, i wouldn't have to write this

are you using KGB or Kepeler Bios editior?


----------



## Purgatory

Ok fellas, i've got a ZOTAC GTX680, i've read the OP and watched the JayzTwoCents's video on it. I can get *1201*mhz on the core and *+350*mhz on the ram *WITHOUT* the bios mod.

What i'd like to know is that, is this method worth it ? You can see my system on my sig. and i was planning on upgrading to a 1060 or 1070 but i'd like to prolong it as long as possible.

As you can understand i can't read all the 159 pages 50 posts on each, so can someone crash course me on the *LATEST* method, or is it still the same as in the JayzTwoCents's video ?

And like i said, is it worth to do it ? Since i'm guessing the extra voltage can give me up to 50-60mhz ?

PS: I can play BF3 multi on high setting on 5760x1080(6020x1080 with bezel correction, Nvidia Surround) on my old 3x 27" Asus monitors. But of course i'm looking into newer games so hence the question...
PS 2: I don't care for the Nvidia surround too much anymore, i'll move onto a 1440p or better 21:9 monitor and a decent GPU when my budget is available and at the time but not too soon i'm afraid.
PS 3: Yes my system is more than 5 years old but still kicking and i love it.









Thanks in advance...


----------



## Purgatory

Anyone ?


----------



## Bride

Hi guys, there is any BIOS with unlocked voltage over 1.225? tks


----------

